# Real Housewives of ATLANTA {RHoA}



## Swanky

*Continued from **this thread**.

**Please remember to always be respectful.  You don't have to agree, but you cannot be combative and antagonize members you disagree with***


----------



## Graw

Hmm, I don't think Apollo was interested in Kenya.


----------



## tomz_grl

Graw said:


> Hmm, I don't think Apollo was interested in Kenya.


 
The way he grabbed her @ss when he threw in the pool...he wanted it...


----------



## tamshac77

tomz_grl said:


> The way he grabbed her @ss when he threw in the pool...he wanted it...







Graw said:


> Hmm, I don't think Apollo was interested in Kenya.




As attractive as Kenya is (at times) I just don't see how any man could put up with her. She acts like a child.


----------



## GoGlam

LADC Chick This is such a good point--he didn't touch Kenya when she was trying to yank him off but he swatted away his own wife


----------



## LADC_chick

tamshac77 said:


> As attractive as Kenya is (at times) I just don't see how any man could put up with her. She acts like a child.



I think its because she's high maintenance. Kenya doesn't bug me the way that she bugs a lot of people, but I could see how there'd be an expiry date on whatever relationships she's been in that starts, like, a couple months into the relationship because she can be very extra (just based on what I've seen on the show).


----------



## tamshac77

LADC_chick said:


> I think its because she's high maintenance. Kenya doesn't bug me the way that she bugs a lot of people, but I could see how there'd be an expiry date on whatever relationships she's been in that starts, like, a couple months into the relationship because she can be very extra (just based on what I've seen on the show).




Yes she is high maintenance and very extra. She wants a family but men her age normally don't. So she needs a man that can deal with her, makes a lot of money and wants kids. It could happen...


----------



## Ladybug09

tomz_grl said:


> The way he grabbed her @ss when he threw in the pool...he wanted it...



Yup rubbed his hands all over it.


----------



## djsmom

Phaedra and Angela Stanton face off in court tomorrow


----------



## Ladybug09

Love to see that transcript.


----------



## MsLVinDC

djsmom said:


> Phaedra and Angela Stanton face off in court tomorrow




OMG!  I can't wait for the end of all of this to get all of the juicy details!!


----------



## tamshac77

djsmom said:


> Phaedra and Angela Stanton face off in court tomorrow




This is a mess.


----------



## AECornell

tamshac77 said:


> Yes she is high maintenance and very extra. She wants a family but men her age normally don't. So she needs a man that can deal with her, makes a lot of money and wants kids. It could happen...



She should go on millionaire matchmaker as one of the potential dates, haha.


----------



## Florasun

AECornell said:


> She should go on millionaire matchmaker as one of the potential dates, haha.



Good idea! Patti would probably have a major meltdown trying to get Kenya to act normal.


----------



## Kansashalo

AECornell said:


> She should go on millionaire matchmaker as one of the potential dates, haha.



I agree!  I bet this would be a GOOD episode.


----------



## bag-princess

*is porsha williams pregnant????*


----------



## sarahloveslouis

^^^ It certainly appears that way!


----------



## bag-princess

sarahloveslouis said:


> ^^^ It certainly appears that way!




yea she is looking really chunky around the middle!!  she said she is "dating someone really special" right now.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

bag-princess said:


> yea she is looking really chunky around the middle!! she said she is "*dating someone really special*" right now.


 
Uh-huh. I'm sure.


----------



## bag-princess

sarahloveslouis said:


> Uh-huh. I'm sure.





:giggles:

i wonder if he will be a "prince",too!!


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> *is porsha williams pregnant????*



She looks like it.  That was quick.


----------



## tamshac77

AECornell said:


> She should go on millionaire matchmaker as one of the potential dates, haha.



I hate to say it, but I'd have to watch that episode.:shame:


----------



## sarahloveslouis

bag-princess said:


> :giggles:
> 
> i wonder if he will be a "prince",too!!


 

Well I don't doubt there's a man, I just have to laugh at the description: "really special"


----------



## Sassys

Dingbat can't even take care of herself. Good luck to that baby if it is true SMH.


----------



## bag-princess

sarahloveslouis said:


> Well I don't doubt there's a man, I just have to laugh at the description: "really special"





i bet "really special" to her translates into "really has some money"  - or in porsha's case she THINKS he does so that he can spoil her.


----------



## GoGlam

Oh my dear lord


----------



## Kansashalo

bag-princess said:


> *is porsha williams pregnant????*



Well that big house ain't gon' pay for itself!   What better way to secure a guaranteed stream of income?

This is the thought process of many these days....

_oh goodness, I've turned into an old person!_


----------



## bag-princess

Kansashalo said:


> Well that big house ain't gon' pay for itself!   What better way to secure a guaranteed stream of income?
> 
> *This is the thought process of many these days....
> *
> _oh goodness, I've turned into an old person!_






exactly!!!!!

and if you are old then so am i because i think the same thing!!

but they gone learn one day - what worked for so-in-so will not necessarily work for everybody!


----------



## Graw

bag-princess said:


> *is porsha williams pregnant????*



She posted this on her own.  She is conscious of her appearance and knows that the photo looks as if she is pregnant. She wants people to talk and speculate.  I guess she is letting Andy know ... I have a storyline.  I hope she is happy and being treated with respect.


----------



## Bentley1

Wow porsha is pregnant already? Wonder if we see her meet this guy on the show.


----------



## bag-princess

Graw said:


> She posted this on her own.  She is conscious of her appearance and knows that the photo looks as if she is pregnant. She wants people to talk and speculate.  I guess she is letting Andy know ... I have a storyline.  *I hope she is happy and being treated with respect.*




when did she learn how to get some respect???  look at the way she let kordell talk to  her and the way he treated her.  she done messed up and shown men how to treat her - just take care of her and pay her bills while treating her like a black barbie doll and you earn the right to talk to her any way you please.


----------



## GTOFan

Saw the Braxton sisters on Bethany yesterday and one of them actually dated (or dating) Kordell.  Ick!


----------



## bag-princess

GTOFan said:


> Saw the Braxton sisters on Bethany yesterday and one of them actually dated (or dating) Kordell.  Ick!






oh yea!  this has been the story for weeks now.   one of her sisters actually said something like - she tried to tell her that kordell ain't no good catch!!!   or something close to that.  she is not thrilled with the thought of her sister with him.


----------



## junqueprincess

bag-princess said:


> *is porsha williams pregnant????*



Where did you find that pic? She mentioned she was pregnant and had a late miscarriage with kordell. Just wonder if it's old.


----------



## djsmom

Sandra Rose tweeted Radford, asking him if he knew Angela Staton was arrested for assault. His response from his website:


----------



## Florasun

bag-princess said:


> *is porsha williams pregnant????*



That dress looks like an ultrasound.


----------



## Florasun

djsmom said:


> Sandra Rose tweeted Radford, asking him if he knew Angela Staton was arrested for assault. His response from his website:



Wow this sounds serious!


----------



## Ladybug09

We know who really sad exclamation...


----------



## Sassys

in Rockefeller Center Plaza in NYC

Size 8 my a$$


----------



## Kansashalo

Lawd, will someone PLEASE help Nene hairline/haircolor/wig!!!!!!

ANYONE!!!!

If she's such a 'rich bish' her wig/weave should be looking top notch!


----------



## Ginger Tea

Sassys said:


> in Rockefeller Center Plaza in NYC




Okay. Time for a new hairdo.


----------



## GoGlam

Sassys said:


> in Rockefeller Center Plaza in NYC
> 
> Size 8 my a$$



This looks like a size 14 to me


----------



## Sassys

His comments on Chuck


----------



## Deleted member 471265

Sassys said:


> in Rockefeller Center Plaza in NYC
> 
> Size 8 my a$$


----------



## Graw

Sassys said:


> His comments on Chuck





Haaaaaha real housewives of Compton!!! Hilarity


----------



## Graw

Sassys said:


> His comments on Chuck







He went in on Kenya's  "inconsistency." 

Super human crack head strength, waiting for Pookie to pop out, chuck as Edgar Allen Poe, Apollo & Brandon mixed blood ... 

When is Andy having him on live? Haha


----------



## LADC_chick

That hairline of Nene's is dreadful.


----------



## michie

NeNe's wig looks like a blonde version of the ones the slave owners wore in "Roots".


----------



## Sassys

michie said:


> nene's wig looks like a blonde version of the ones the slave owners wore in "roots".



Corner!!!!!


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> NeNe's wig looks like a blonde version of the ones the slave owners wore in "Roots".






:lolots::lolots:

you always say the craziest ish that leaves me gasping for air!!!!

ITA with sassys - you have earned a visit to the corner miss thing!!!


----------



## bag-princess

*Six Is Enough! Kim Zolciak Biermann Reveals Husband Kroy Biermann Plans To Undergo A Vasectomy


*Six is quite enough for reality star Kim  Zolciak Biermann and husband Kroy Biermann. Kim and Kroy have six  children, Kim&#8217;s two teenage girls from her previous relationships, who  Kroy adopted and four babies in less than four years with Kroy. Kim  states that husband, Kroy Biermann, will get a vasectomy as they are  quite happy with 6 children. &#8220;_We&#8217;ll do something permanent because I&#8217;m so fertile!&#8221;_ Kim says.
 And though Kim wanted to do it immediately after having twins Kaia  and Kane three months ago, there were complications preventing it.
*&#8220;After the babies, my blood pressure was so high, we just didn&#8217;t do it.&#8221;*


while this is of course possible - i just don't believe a thing these women say!



http://realitywives.net/blogs/kim-zolciak-biermann-husband-plans-vasectomy/


----------



## tamshac77

Sassys said:


> in Rockefeller Center Plaza in NYC
> 
> Size 8 my a$$




She throws on anything.


----------



## saira1214

LADC_chick said:


> That hairline of Nene's is dreadful.



It always has been.


----------



## saira1214

GoGlam said:


> This looks like a size 14 to me



+1. And yes, she needs to change up that hair color, style, everything. It's really not a good look. For claiming she is the richest one, that makes no sense. Who does Porsha and Kenya's hair?


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Ladybug09

Kansashalo said:


> Lawd, will someone PLEASE help Nene hairline/haircolor/wig!!!!!!
> 
> ANYONE!!!!
> 
> If she's such a 'rich bish' her wig/weave should be looking top notch!



That hair is a mess!


----------



## junqueprincess

I like the dress, for me. It's a little tight on her, and I really don't know why she is so stuck on her hair- it's not a good look.


----------



## tamshac77

junqueprincess said:


> I like the dress, for me. It's a little tight on her, and I really don't know why she is so stuck on her hair- it's not a good look.




I agree - the dress would have complimented her more if it were looser. I hate her hair.


----------



## Jasmine K.

I never understood how Nene gathered any nerve to trash Kim about her wigs when she comes out of the house with chickens on her head. &#128530;


----------



## MsLVinDC

Jasmine K. said:


> I never understood how Nene gathered any nerve to trash Kim about her wigs when she comes out of the house with chickens on her head. &#128530;




Hahhahha! Maybe because nene glues hers down. Too funny!


----------



## junqueprincess

Jasmine K. said:


> I never understood how Nene gathered any nerve to trash Kim about her wigs when she comes out of the house with chickens on her head. &#128530;



There was an old episode on, and Kim's original wigs were absolutely horrible( they were plastic and shiny), I think Nene was right to make fun of them. 

She's had this hair for  over a year- she needs to move on, the front always looks so weird and last year the back looks like a Chicken.


----------



## bag-princess

*Kordell Stewart Denies Hes The Father Of Porsha Williams Baby: I Am Not The Father Of That Child*







*via Radar Online:
* *Could the Real Housewives of Atlanta be  welcoming another, tiny cast member? New photos of Porsha Stewarts  suspicious belly bump have ignited a firestorm of speculation that she  is pregnant. The rumors have reached such a fever pitch,  RadarOnline.com, that her ex-husband Kordell Stewart is speaking out to  deny that he is the father of her child.*
*Porsha posted a bumpy shot on January 31, causing fans to weigh in with surprise.*
*Days later, Porshas ex Kordell was moved to set the record straight.*
*I am not the father of that child, he told Atlantas 92.9 The Game radio show.*
*The couple divorced last year, and had  no children together. He has a son from a previous marriage but shes  never had kids. Until now?*
*Adding to the mystery, Porsha has not  been seen on any public dates since splitting from her NFL star husband,  although he has been spotted out with Braxton Family Values star  Towanda Braxton.*
*But nearly a week after posting the bumpy selfie, Porshas still silent about whether shes expecting a little peach.*






http://realitywives.net/blogs/kordell-stewart-denies-father-of-porsha-williams-baby/

*
*​


----------



## bag-princess

junqueprincess said:


> There was an old episode on, and K*im's original wigs were absolutely horrible( they were plastic and shiny), I think Nene was right to make fun of them. *
> 
> She's had this hair for  over a year- she needs to move on, the front always looks so weird and last year the back looks like a Chicken.






yes ma'am!!!  they absolutely were.  a blind man could see that was a wig!

as for NeNe - i could hook her up with some girls in college that do hair weaves to earn extra money that would put some of the best to shame!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

And I still standby my original belief that when Kim 'surprised' everyone by showing her alleged real hair, it wasn't all her hair. It still looked wiggy. More like tracks or extensions.


----------



## ClassicFab

Kansashalo said:


> Lawd, will someone PLEASE help Nene hairline/haircolor/wig!!!!!!
> 
> ANYONE!!!!
> 
> *If she's such a 'rich bish' her wig/weave should be looking top notch!*



OMG get outta my head 

I've seen women with far less money that have better looking weaves/lacefronts. Just don't understand how these things happen.


----------



## djsmom

I wouldn't be surprised if she was paying top dollars for that mess. Look at Tamar, we know she doesn't do anything low budget, and her hair is always a mess.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Please don't beat me, but does everyone have to wear a weave/wig now, can no woman rock her own hair any more? If not, why not? I don't mean natural. That is not something everyone wants or likes. But without weaves and extensions. I honestly want to know, what gives.


----------



## tamshac77

djsmom said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if she was paying top dollars for that mess. Look at Tamar, we know she doesn't do anything low budget, and her hair is always a mess.




I don't know...remember Shakinah (T. I. & Tiny) was on the show styling her hair.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ginger Tea said:


> Please don't beat me, but does everyone have to wear a weave/wig now, can no woman rock her own hair any more? If not, why not? I don't mean natural. That is not something everyone wants or likes. But without weaves and extensions. I honestly want to know, what gives.



I wonder this too. It's seems so rare seeing a woman wearing her own hair these days.


----------



## LADC_chick

Ginger Tea said:


> Please don't beat me, but does everyone have to wear a weave/wig now, can no woman rock her own hair any more? If not, why not? I don't mean natural. That is not something everyone wants or likes. But without weaves and extensions. I honestly want to know, what gives.



I think people are still caught up in the Rapunzel look OR the super silky look (and sometimes it's both at the same time or one or the other*), and the only way they can achieve that if they don't have that hair naturally is to rock a weave or extension.

* Like, Nene likes the short hair look, but she wears the silky looking pieces all the time probably because her real hair doesn't shine that way nor is it the same texture of her hair.


----------



## djsmom

If celebs used heat to their natural hair everyday , over time, it would cause damage. They have to be camera ready at all times.


----------



## Ginger Tea

djsmom said:


> If celebs used heat to their natural hair everyday , over time, it would cause damage. They have to be camera ready at all times.




Agreed. But, the tragedies that have been repeatedly spotted are far from camera ready. From a distance may be able to pull it off, but you know the camera shot that's posted worldwide, is like the shot heard around the world. It is always posted on 1000 zoom showing all imperfections. 

They must find a better wig to go outside with and if not a good hat.


----------



## djsmom

great point... I dunno. I just wish the weave/wigs were more natural looking.


----------



## tamshac77

djsmom said:


> If celebs used heat to their natural hair everyday , over time, it would cause damage. They have to be camera ready at all times.




I saw a photo of Karly Red (no celebrity) from Love & Hip Hop ATL and her real hair is long and beautiful. She said she wears weaves to protect her hair from everyday styling.


----------



## Sassys

tamshac77 said:


> I saw a photo of Karly Red (no celebrity) from Love & Hip Hop ATL and her real hair is long and beautiful. She said she wears weaves to protect her hair from everyday styling.



Don't weaves damage your hair (Naomi Campbell)?


----------



## Ginger Tea

Must protect it especially when dealing with folks who have no idea how to take care of or style your hair. Let whomever do your hair and end up like Naomi Campbell. Not good.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Sassys said:


> Don't weaves damage your hair (Naomi Campbell)?




Think so. If left in too long, pulled too tight, etc.


----------



## LADC_chick

Or if you use hair glue. That'll damage your hair as well.


----------



## Sassys

Go Red For Women: The Heart Truth Red Dress Collection 2014 Show 2/6

Someone for got to wear some spanx for the gut.


----------



## sunspray

Sassys said:


> Go Red For Women: The Heart Truth Red Dress Collection 2014 Show 2/6
> 
> Someone for got to wear some spanx for the gut.



The first picture looks gorgeous to me. The rest not so much.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Don't weaves damage your hair (Naomi Campbell)?





i read an article about her and her hair loss last year i think - someone had managed to snap a pic of her with her hair blowing in the wind and she was completely bald on the side of her head. someone said it was because she has been wearing weaves for years almost nonstop and most of the time it was glued.


----------



## bag-princess

sunspray said:


> The first picture looks gorgeous to me. The rest not so much.




ITA it is.  looks totally different from the third one!  she looks like her tummy is flat until you see the other one.
that dress is gorgeous!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> i read an article about her and her hair loss last year i think - someone had managed to snap a pic of her with her hair blowing in the wind and she was completely bald on the side of her head. someone said it was because she has been wearing weaves for years almost nonstop and most of the time it was glued.



Yeah I have seen her sides, and that is why I always thought weaves took your hair out.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Don't weaves damage your hair (Naomi Campbell)?



Girl, pour a Lil licka for Na Na's edges.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Girl, pour a Lil licka for Na Na's edges.



:lolots: She is the reason I would not dare get a weave.


----------



## GoGlam

Anything that puts stress or damage into the hair follicle, shaft or scalp can cause balding, not to mention nutrition's role in hair loss.

Even wigs can cause you to shed more hair than you would because your scalp is typically not allowed to breathe and exfoliate as much.  Weaves, extensions and even constant chemical hair treatments are guaranteed to make you lose more hair than you would normally and even cause permanent hair loss


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> :lolots: She is the reason I would not dare get a weave.



I was listening to Tupac this weekend...&#128513;&#128522;


ETA:
I love some of the creativity these stylist have withe the weaves! (Not crazy colors etc, but just the change up of styles)

I follow this girl on YouTube, fabulosityisme...she makes these quick wigs and I just find it fascinating....I always say, I wish they had mechanics and cosmetology at my HS! Girl, that would be my side hustle. I love creativity.


----------



## tamshac77

sunspray said:


> The first picture looks gorgeous to me. The rest not so much.




I agree. I thought she looked great in the first picture.


----------



## ClassicFab

djsmom said:


> *I wouldn't be surprised if she was paying top dollars for that mess.* Look at Tamar, we know she doesn't do anything low budget, and her hair is always a mess.



Say it ain't so! *grabs heart Fred Sanford style*


----------



## junqueprincess

Sassys said:


> Go Red For Women: The Heart Truth Red Dress Collection 2014 Show 2/6
> 
> Someone for got to wear some spanx for the gut.



Is she still saying she's a size 8- hah!


----------



## MsLVinDC

djsmom said:


> If celebs used heat to their natural hair everyday , over time, it would cause damage. They have to be camera ready at all times.




This!


----------



## michie

Ginger Tea said:


> Please don't beat me, but does everyone have to wear a weave/wig now, can no woman rock her own hair any more? If not, why not? I don't mean natural. That is not something everyone wants or likes. But without weaves and extensions. I honestly want to know, what gives.



I would like to know as well! And, I'm not talking about just celebs. The number of average women I encounter on a daily basis wearing wigs/weaves is unbelievable. It seems NO ONE is rocking their own ish and it's baffling to me because I've never worn wigs/weaves, etc.


----------



## DC-Cutie

The security guard at my job wears full on closure weaves, as if she was on tour with Patti Labelle as well as those Gawd awful lashes.  When she wore her hair out, edges were snatched. She looked like buckwheat!

Weaves have give chicks a pass to be lazy as heck. I think a majority of them have natural hair that looks all crispy and crunchy.


----------



## MsLVinDC

DC-Cutie said:


> The security guard at my job wears full on closure weaves, as if she was on tour with Patti Labelle as well as those Gawd awful lashes.  When she wore her hair out, edges were snatched. She looked like buckwheat!
> 
> Weaves have give chicks a pass to be lazy as heck. I think a majority of them have natural hair that looks all crispy and crunchy.




Stop the madness!  Lmbo@ crunchy!!!


----------



## djsmom

DC-Cutie said:


> The security guard at my job wears full on closure weaves, as if she was on tour with Patti Labelle as well as those Gawd awful lashes.  When she wore her hair out, edges were snatched. She looked like buckwheat!
> 
> Weaves have give chicks a pass to be lazy as heck. I think a majority of them have natural hair that looks all crispy and crunchy.




Lets not start on the lashes!! I can go on an on about those things. If I can rub my eye and a lash falls out, imagine the damage false lashes cause. Everybody I know who's worn lashes, have really thin natural lashes. They have mascara that will give you the same effect.


----------



## bag-princess

djsmom said:


> ]Lets not start on the lashes!! I can go on an on about those things.[/B] If I can rub my eye and a lash falls out, imagine the damage false lashes cause. Everybody I know who's worn lashes, have really thin natural lashes. They have mascara that will give you the same effect.





  i feel you on that!  it drives me crazy to see someone with these ultra thick lashes on! you know what it reminds me of??  when some crazy woman puts those false eyelashed on the headlights of their car! that is how bad it looks!!!!  one of the most stupid things ever done to a car!


----------



## Ladybug09

I have never seen this!


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Oh dear... I've never seen such a thing... hilarious/ridiculous.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> I have never seen this!





Wentworth-Roth said:


> img.purseforum.com/attachments/the-playground/television-and-cinema/2494691d1391853839-real-housewives-of-atlanta-rhoa-car-lashes-two.jpg
> 
> Oh dear... I've never seen such a thing... *hilarious/ridiculous.*





tacky is my opinion!!! 

i can understand HS girls doing this on their little beetle bugs - but grown women?!  on their mercedes! lawd


----------



## Ginger Tea

bag-princess said:


> tacky is my opinion!!!
> 
> i can understand HS girls doing this on their little beetle bugs - but grown women?!  on their mercedes! lawd




Yes, have seen this on VW Bugs by young girls but never on MBs. 

Almost put my eye out attempting to put on false lashes. They have a nice effect but IMHO not something to be worn everyday, all day. Not healthy wearing that glue consistently. Same as not wearing a weave/wig consistently. Your own hair never gets a chance to recoup when you do that. 

I am so tired of seeing grown women walking around with Ombre or reverse Ombre wigs and the hairline is so close to their eyebrows it looks like they have no foreheads. You cannot tell me you looked in the mirror and this looked great to you. Cannot.


----------



## Ginger Tea

DC-Cutie said:


> The security guard at my job wears full on closure weaves, as if she was on tour with Patti Labelle as well as those Gawd awful lashes.  When she wore her hair out, edges were snatched. She looked like buckwheat!
> 
> Weaves have give chicks a pass to be lazy as heck. I think a majority of them have natural hair that looks all crispy and crunchy.




As to the laziness, agreed. Also believe many women want the long flowing hair. It really isn't necessary but to each his own.


----------



## Ginger Tea

michie said:


> I would like to know as well! And, I'm not talking about just celebs. The number of average women I encounter on a daily basis wearing wigs/weaves is unbelievable. It seems NO ONE is rocking their own ish and it's baffling to me because I've never worn wigs/weaves, etc.




Never worn one or the other either, not even on an extremely bad, don't stand, or look too close hair day. 

I can just imagine when you live some place hot & humid they must be on fire. Wow. Scratching your head and it's moving side to side.


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> Yes, have seen this on VW Bugs by young girls but never on MBs.
> 
> *Almost put my eye out attempting to put on false lashes.* They have a nice effect but IMHO not something to be worn everyday, all day. Not healthy wearing that glue consistently..





  this is the very reason i have never tried false lashes!  i am afraid i would glue my dang eye shut!!  like you said - it has a nice effect when you don't see it every.single.day!
i always wonder for those women that do it that way - do they pull them off one day and all their real lashes go with it!  all that glue all the time has to take a toll - just like weaves!


----------



## Ginger Tea

bag-princess said:


> this is the very reason i have never tried false lashes!  i am afraid i would glue my dang eye shut!!  like you said - it has a nice effect when you don't see it every.single.day!
> i always wonder for those women that do it that way - do they pull them off one day and all their real lashes go with it!  all that glue all the time has to take a toll - just like weaves!




Had a special occasion I was attending so decided I wanted lashes and then decided on getting makeup done. 

Person used individual lashes with glue. Not the kind of glue that comes in the package when you purchase it from the drug store but glue that smelled and stinged like crazy glue. 

Personally prefer the lash strip, if done properly. But person used individual lashes b/c she feels they look more natural. Not to me. At the end of the day when I washed all the makeup off, I could not get all the individual lashes off without painfully pulling out some of my own lashes. I did not like that. If I do apply false lashes it's just the strip above my own lashes on the lid not affecting my own lashes.


----------



## Graw

Its strange when you know someone paid a hefty sum to look great and their weave is awful.  Why pay someone to spray paint your face and not have the best hair dresser or carry a flattering wig with you while traveling.  Tasha Mack from the game/ Wendy Raquel Robinson usually has a great weave/wig.



bag-princess said:


> i feel you on that!  it drives me crazy to see someone with these ultra thick lashes on! you know what it reminds me of??  when some crazy woman puts those false eyelashed on the headlights of their car! that is how bad it looks!!!!  one of the most stupid things ever done to a car!



In highschool this would be funny.  I've never seen it before. 



Ladybug09 said:


> Girl, pour a Lil licka for Na Na's edges.


----------



## Graw

First Look :  Chuck is still behind Myneik!


----------



## Sassys

michie said:


> I would like to know as well! And, I'm not talking about just celebs. The number of average women I encounter on a daily basis wearing wigs/weaves is unbelievable. It seems NO ONE is rocking their own ish and it's baffling to me because I've never worn wigs/weaves, etc.



I have never worn a weave in my life. I rock my own hair.


----------



## GaudyGirl

Graw said:


> First Look :  Chuck is still behind Myneik!


And Nene is upset that people used their fistesesses..es..es?


----------



## djsmom

I've been natural for eight years and never wore a weave. My hair is coarse and now that it's not growing any longer, it's getting fuller; the top is catching up with the bottom and it's a task to maintain. I wear twists and twist outs 95% of the time, my press and curls are nice but I have to constantly apply heat to keep it straight, the slightest humidity it reverts. And, my wet sets are fails. I broke down and ordered a Upart wig, it should he here Monday. I want to be able to wear straight natural looking hair without damaging my own,except my leave out. This unit will be the same length of my natural hair and suppose to be the same texture and luster (dull), lol.  Another reason I'm trying this wig is because I'm getting bored with my hair.


----------



## djsmom

Bethenny asked Phaedra her thoughts on Apollo going to strip clubs


----------



## New-New

Wigs and weaves provide people with options to do different things without having to process their own hair. Idk why some people look down on people (especially black women) for having store bought hair.


----------



## Graw

GaudyGirl said:


> And Nene is upset that people used their fistesesses..es..es?


----------



## LADC_chick

I wore a sew-in once when I was about 22, and I had that sucker in for three weeks. I couldn't deal! I was so accustomed to washing my hair on a weekly basis, so I felt like I was going crazy when my scalp itched and there wasn't any satisfying solution.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I for one don't look down on weave, I just hate to see ratchet weave jobs. If you're gonna pay for it might as well get a natural looking install and texture.


----------



## New-New

DC-Cutie said:


> I for one don't look down on weave, I just hate to see ratchet weave jobs. If you're gonna pay for it might as well get a natural looking install and texture.



I do agree with this. I hate bad weaves and wigs. Quality hair and a quality installation are really important.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I for one don't look down on weave, I just hate to see ratchet weave jobs. If you're gonna pay for it might as well get a natural looking install and texture.



Agree!!

Who has the best weave in Hollywood


----------



## djsmom

a





Sassys said:


> Agree!!
> 
> Who has the best weave in Hollywood




I think Gabrielle Union and June Ambrose wear nice weaves


----------



## Ginger Tea

djsmom said:


> Bethenny asked Phaedra her thoughts on Apollo going to strip clubs




This is some foolishness.


----------



## New-New

Sassys said:


> Agree!!
> 
> Who has the best weave in Hollywood



Depends on the type of installation (glue, sew, fusion) tbh


----------



## Ladybug09

Ginger Tea said:


> Had a special occasion I was attending so decided I wanted lashes and then decided on getting makeup done.
> 
> Person used individual lashes with glue. Not the kind of glue that comes in the package when you purchase it from the drug store but glue that smelled and stinged like crazy glue.
> 
> Personally prefer the lash strip, if done properly. But person used individual lashes b/c she feels they look more natural. Not to me. At the end of the day when I washed all the makeup off, I could not get all the individual lashes off without painfully pulling out some of my own lashes. I did not like that. If I do apply false lashes it's just the strip above my own lashes on the lid not affecting my own lashes.



Individual lashes should always be applied with regular lash glue. They can look very good if done the proper way.


----------



## Suzie

junqueprincess said:


> Is she still saying she's a size 8- hah!



Hell no, surely she is not a size 8!


----------



## Ginger Tea

Ladybug09 said:


> Individual lashes should always be applied with regular lash glue. They can look very good if done the proper way.




They looked okay. I wasn't used to them and it was my first time. I'm sure it was lash glue. It was clear and not white like the tube that comes with drugstore lashes. It did smell like crazy glue.


----------



## Ginger Tea

New-New said:


> Wigs and weaves provide people with options to do different things without having to process their own hair. Idk why some people look down on people (especially black women) for having store bought hair.




Not opposed to it, if it looks good. But it makes no sense to me IMHO, when you spend hours and hundreds of dollars for the process and it's very evident it is just that, weave, wig, etc. it should be flawless. Do personally wish it was not so prevalent, but to each their own.


----------



## michie

Ginger Tea said:


> Not opposed to it, if it looks good. But it makes no sense to me IMHO, when you spend hours and hundreds of dollars for the process and it's very evident it is just that, weave, wig, etc. it should be flawless. Do personally wish it was not so prevalent, but to each their own.



Agree. I guess new hairstyles don't matter that much to me. And, good wigs cost good money. I'm surely not for spending my money on hair.


----------



## bag-princess

New-New said:


> Wigs and weaves provide people with options to do different things without having to process their own hair. *Idk why some people look down on people (especially black women) for having store bought hair.*




that is what i always say,too!  to each her own!  if that makes a woman feel good/better about herself then it is nobody's business!  you have to do what you feel is good for you.




DC-Cutie said:


> I for one don't look down on weave, I just hate to see ratchet weave jobs. If you're gonna pay for it might as well get a natural looking install and texture.




ITA - if you are going to do it then do it right!   as i have said before - i know girls that do weave's in college for extra money that keeps their dorm rooms filled with people waiting for them to get to their hair!


----------



## dooneybaby

Sassys said:


> I have never worn a weave in my life. I rock my own hair.


Ditto.


----------



## dooneybaby

djsmom said:


> I've been natural for eight years and never wore a weave. My hair is coarse and now that it's not growing any longer, it's getting fuller; the top is catching up with the bottom and it's a task to maintain. I wear twists and twist outs 95% of the time, my press and curls are nice but I have to constantly apply heat to keep it straight, the slightest humidity it reverts. And, my wet sets are fails. I broke down and ordered a Upart wig, it should he here Monday. I want to be able to wear straight natural looking hair without damaging my own,except my leave out. This unit will be the same length of my natural hair and suppose to be the same texture and luster (dull), lol.  Another reason I'm trying this wig is because I'm getting bored with my hair.


This should probably go in the hair section, but....
Years ago I used to have short hair, and it was hard to grow because it would always break off with a relaxer.
I started putting on my scalp a product called Mega-Tek Equine Rebuilder. Yes equine, as in horse. It's also for human use. Look it up on Google to see if it fits your needs.
Now my hair is not only thick, but it's down my back, past my bra strap. Now I'm thinking about cutting it!
Also, I told my hairdresser about the product, and not only does she use it, but she recommends it to her clients whose hair has a breakage problem.
And the product smells great, like coconut!


----------



## pslpursemom

dooneybaby said:


> This should probably go in the hair section, but....
> Years ago I used to have short hair, and it was hard to grow because it would always break off with a relaxer.
> I started putting on my scalp a product called Mega-Tek Equine Rebuilder. Yes equine, as in horse. It's also for human use. Look it up on Google to see if it fits your needs.
> Now my hair is not only thick, but it's down my back, past my bra strap. Now I'm thinking about cutting it!
> Also, I told my hairdresser about the product, and not only does she use it, but she recommends it to her clients whose hair has a breakage problem.
> And the product smells great, like coconut!




Thanks for posting, I guess this is just like Mane and Tail. They sell it at the Tractor Supply store but my local store is all out. I'll have to wait until they get some back in stock.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Sassys said:


> I have never worn a weave in my life. I rock my own hair.




Neither have I. Would only embarrass myself anyway being a scratching fool. Sensitive scalp. Hairpins give me a headache.


----------



## bag-princess

*Kim Zolciak Biermann Shows Of Post Baby Body; Is Brand Ambassador For Xenadrine*







*Kim Zolciak Biermann, the wife and mother of six said she wont  be having any more children following the November birth of her twins  Kaia Rose and Kane Ren. The former Real Housewives of Atlanta star  who  is working hard to get back in shape, revealed she and husband Kroy  Biermann are seeking a permanent birth control solution, hinting at  either tubal ligation for her or a vasectomy for Kroy.*

*Kim told Life & Style that the procedure will ensure she wont get pregnant again, saying: Well do something permanent because Im so fertile!*
*Kim is also focusing on regaining her slim figure, she has just signed up as the brand ambassador for Xenadrine  and working out she says with her husband. In new pictures of her  working out, the 35-year-old looks great. She is seen working up a sweat  on a stationary bicycle and doing some stretching exercises on a yoga  mat..*



*Kim shares that having the twins was not  easy for her, who has Brielle, 16 and Ariana, 12, from previous  relationships and KJ (Kroy Jagger Jr), aged two, and Kash, 18 months,  with Kroy, 28.*

*It wasnt the same as having one baby  my nerves were shot.  Kaia was only six pounds and Im used to eight pound babies. And Kane  was actually delivered breech, facing the wrong way! They were a month  early, and I was induced because my blood pressure was so high. I  delivered them four hours later. It was nerve-racking! These babies feel  like a miracle.*

*She also revealed their birth was natural and not a C-section. Kim is  one of the original Real Housewives of Atlanta stars, is about to  finish filming the 3rd season of her own spin-off reality TV show, Dont Be Tardy. We cant wait Kim! And youre looking good hon! What are your thoughts? Post your comments below.*










http://realitywives.net/blogs/kim-zolciak-shows-body-xenadrine/


kim gets quite a workout every single time she wears those damn wigs!!!   looking at the pics of her that hair look like it weighs 25 pounds by itself!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

That stuff is not good. Hopefully she's not really using that.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> That stuff is not good. Hopefully she's not really using that.



She's there for the check


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> She's there for the check




exactly!  the only working out kim will do is cashing a check.   she has all those babies to provide for.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> She's there for the check



Yep, but I also believe she is taking it. Kim has always been the lazy chick looking for a quick fix. The body wrap she did, the laser while she was eating pizza, the Bella contour treatments.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Kim looks the same in every picture. From the first pic of walking  (I guess) to the gym with bag in tote to the next to last pic. Not one hair on her wig out of place, no sweat, no sign of actually working out. Even the bottles of water are all filled. Bogus. Posing for the camera. Check please.


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Check in!


----------



## Kansashalo

I'm here for Round 2!

ETA: for real, why is Apollo going for Brandon like he stole something?

SUPER ETA: Did Nene really just say fistesesses???? lol


----------



## Ladybug09

Let's get ready to RUMBLEEEEEEEEEWEE!

A shame this is happening in Black History Month..


----------



## Ladybug09

The one time Porche had a bright idea to leave.


----------



## buzzytoes

I am finally getting to see the first part of the fight. Why on Earth did Apollo go after Brandon?? I don't even understand how the fight went that way....


----------



## Sassys

Sorry I'm late!

How dare Nene question where Porsha is going!

I believe Nene gets bonuses when ratings go up (Heidi and Spencer said on a Bethenny they got extra money if the ratings went up so they were encouraged to bring the drama)


----------



## Ladybug09

I soooooo want all this to blow up in Cynthia's face!


----------



## Sassys

Notice how Chuck was on the cushion, then hiding behind the dinning room table.


----------



## buzzytoes

Peter must have felt left out so he had to pick on a girl.


----------



## Kansashalo

Now why is Kandi all buck?  lol


----------



## ClassicFab

Ooooh lawd! They all messy!


----------



## ClassicFab

Sassys said:


> Notice how Chuck was on the cushion, then hiding behind the dinning room table.



That had me dying!


----------



## Sassys

Why is Phaedra still there? Is she and Apollo not allowed to leave?


----------



## Kansashalo

Sassys said:


> Notice how Chuck was on the cushion, then hiding behind the dinning room table.




Haha! I'd do the same thing.


----------



## Sassys

It finally dawned on me who Todd looks like. Gogo's man from Mary Mary.


----------



## DC-Cutie

My money is on Khandi!  I don't think Mal would have stood a chance!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Why is Phaedra still there? Is she and Apollo not allowed to leave?



I think Bravo locks doors so they can't leave, you know to build up more tension. Although Porscha escaped


----------



## djsmom

I like Mallory! It's something about Todd, I can't put my finger on it.


----------



## MsLVinDC

Y'all ready for tonight? Lol!


----------



## MsLVinDC

djsmom said:


> I like Mallory! It's something about Todd, I can't put my finger on it.




I don't care for Mallory AT ALL!


----------



## Graw

Did anyone notice all the scratches, red marks on Apollo's back?


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> The one time Porche had a bright idea to leave.





here!!!!


that is the same thing i said - it is a sad damn day when porsha has the best and most intelligent response of everyone in the room!!   to leave!!!


----------



## Oruka

Mallory would take both Khandi and Todd by herself.


----------



## MsLVinDC

DC-Cutie said:


> My money is on Khandi!  I don't think Mal would have stood a chance!!




This!


----------



## DC-Cutie

djsmom said:


> I like Mallory! It's something about Todd, I can't put my finger on it.



The thing about Mallory, bravo had made her the overprotective, negative, nosey sister. Even if that's not how it is in real life, she looks like she needs to get her own life.


----------



## zuzu717

Why is Nene acting like she's tired of the drama? When deep down she is loving it.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> My money is on Khandi!  I don't think Mal would have stood a chance!!





please!!  i bet mallory would have been able to handle little miss raggedy ann!


----------



## ClassicFab

Man, what happened to Christopher Williams? Is he sick?


----------



## Ladybug09

MsLVinDC said:


> I don't care for Mallory AT ALL!



Me neither.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> My money is on Khandi!  I don't think Mal would have stood a chance!!



Nope. Mallory is not the one lol.


----------



## bag-princess

Oruka said:


> Mallory would take both Khandi and Todd by herself.





yes!!! 

khandi is too damn emotional.  how she gonna beat anyone in the bathroom crying!!


----------



## ClassicFab

Nene is full of it. She is living for this drama, smh


----------



## MsLVinDC

The quiet mild ones are the ones you need to watch. They know their limits and when you cross it, it pops off. Cynthia and Mallory need to chill out!


----------



## zuzu717

It's funny how Cynthia cut the conversation between Kandi and Natalie short before it came out that she was the one that told all the girls about what Natalie said, not Natalie herself. Cynthia looked nervous as hell. Lol


----------



## Sassys

I highly doubt Nene saw a therapist if it only happened the night before. Everyone is eating breakfast now, so clearly she didn't have time to see a therapist.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nope, did y'all see the old Lady Gang that raised Khandi??  She learned from the best. Don't let her small stature fool ya.  LOL 

I'm over Brandon..... I really am.


----------



## Ladybug09

Lol, Apollo the light skinned gorilla!


----------



## bag-princess

zuzu717 said:


> It's funny how Cynthia cut the conversation between Kandi and Natalie short before it came out that she was the one that told all the girls about what Natalie said, not Natalie herself. Cynthia looked nervous as hell. Lol




cynthia is soooooo shady!!!!!


----------



## ClassicFab

zuzu717 said:


> It's funny how Cynthia cut the conversation between Kandi and Natalie short before it came out that she was the one that told all the girls about what Natalie said, not Natalie herself. Cynthia looked nervous as hell. Lol



Exactly, she was trying to get to it before her a$$ got thrown in the fire. Scary a$$


----------



## Graw

dc-cutie said:


> nope, did y'all see the old lady gang that raised khandi??  She learned from the best. Don't let her small stature fool ya.  Lol
> 
> *i'm over brandon*..... I really am.



+1


----------



## MsLVinDC

DC-Cutie said:


> Nope, did y'all see the old Lady Gang that raised Khandi??  She learned from the best. Don't let her small stature fool ya.  LOL
> 
> I'm over Brandon..... I really am.




When the person is crying, they are seeing red!  All things are over at that point. They will wake up asking what happened when blood is all over them. lol!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> cynthia is soooooo shady!!!!!



Why is she telling Nene and Greg the story like they weren't there.


----------



## Ladybug09

I look at Cynthia in a different light....she started all of this and takes no ownership.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Nope, did y'all see the old Lady Gang that raised Khandi??  She learned from the best. *Don't let her small stature fool ya.  LOL *
> 
> I'm over Brandon..... I really am.






short people always have attitude problems when someone is in their face - because they have to usually look up to them!!!  they don't like that.


----------



## Kansashalo

DC-Cutie said:


> Nope, did y'all see the old Lady Gang that raised Khandi??  She learned from the best. Don't let her small stature fool ya.  LOL
> 
> I'm over Brandon..... I really am.




True lol Mama Joyce and her sisters did get krunk in the bridal shop lol


----------



## Ladybug09

Ohhh Brandon's starting to look like a punk...I get what Apollo did was wrong, but the strategizing is Not cute. Either press charges or let it go.


----------



## zuzu717

Ladybug09 said:


> I look at Cynthia in a different light....she started all of this and takes no ownership.




Exactly. I'm not liking her behavior right now. Thought she was better than that. I guess she's just trying to stay relevant on the show by causing drama.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Nope, did y'all see the old Lady Gang that raised Khandi??  She learned from the best. Don't let her small stature fool ya.  LOL
> 
> I'm over Brandon..... I really am.



The three Stooges.


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

PHP:
	






ClassicFab said:


> Man, what happened to Christopher Williams? Is he sick?



Drugs


----------



## Oruka

Please, Brandon needs to have several seats. He has NO case. Yes, Apollo went ham on his behind but he did a lot of damage himself, pushing Peter and throwing some punches for Apollo. He should grow a pair.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Ohhh Brandon's starting to look like a punk...I get what Apollo did was wrong, but the strategizing is Not cute. Either press charges or let it go.





and he claims he won't because he is thinking of the kids!!!   puh-lease!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Seriously Brandon STFU!


----------



## zuzu717

ClassicFab said:


> Exactly, she was trying to get to it before her a$$ got thrown in the fire. Scary a$$




Lol. She started to get hype with Kandi just to get off the subject. Throwing her long arms around.


----------



## Sassys

When your ribs are cracked, don't you get bandages and walk funny from the tight bandages? Brandon was walking normally to me at Kenya's house. Kenya said she didn't know, but if he is such a close friend, wouldn't she have gone to the ER with him?


----------



## Graw

Brandon is married?  I just noticed he has on a wedding ring.  Him saying he holds all the cards sounds like he wants to blackmail Apollo.


----------



## djsmom

MsLVinDC said:


> I don't care for Mallory AT ALL!




I liked the way she handled the situation, of course she was going to protect her sister, but she pushed kandi like she was not phased by her going off. She could've easily went off too. It made kandi look silly.


----------



## ClassicFab

Why even bring up the police report if you're not going to press charges??? Sir please!


----------



## Sassys

Lies you tell! You shoved that man by his neck to the floor.


----------



## starrynite_87

Wait this fool claims he was trying to diffuse the situation.


----------



## Ladybug09

THIS IS NOT KENYAS FAULT!

Should have listened to Phae and Todd about grown folks hanging out in their pajamas!


----------



## bag-princess

djsmom said:


> I liked the way she handled the situation, of course she was going to protect her sister, but she pushed kandi like she was not phased by her going off. She could've easily went off too. *It made kandi look silly.*





she looked like a damn fool!!   

and no - mallory did not blink at her display of hood mentallity!


----------



## ClassicFab

I don't think this is Kenya's fault. Nene should not have brought this up. This was not the time nor place.


----------



## Sassys

ClassicFab said:


> I don't think this is Kenya's fault. Nene should not have brought this up. This was not the time nor place.



This!


----------



## Oruka

Why is Apollo apologizing to Phaedra? He should be talking to Brandon.


----------



## Sassys

Wtf!!!!!!!!


----------



## ClassicFab

These auditions though...


----------



## Graw

Oruka said:


> Please, Brandon needs to have several seats. He has NO case. Yes, Apollo went ham on his behind but he did a lot of damage himself, pushing Peter and throwing some punches for Apollo. He should grow a pair.



Even with a broken rib, he can't prove it was Apollo who did it and if there is a fight he is in part to blame.



bag-princess said:


> and he claims he won't because he is thinking of the kids!!!   puh-lease!!!


  Words for the camera



DC-Cutie said:


> Seriously Brandon STFU!


He probably told Andy he needs camera time or he will "press" charges.


----------



## starrynite_87

Ladybug09 said:


> THIS IS NOT KENYAS FAULT!
> 
> Should have listened to Phae and Todd about grown folks hanging out in their pajamas!




Right...people keep blaming Kenya because she stood up...but forget that Natalie was in the background egging her husband on and was trying to escalate the situation. Nene knew what she was doing....she's trying to stay relevant on the show.


----------



## Sinarta

My money is on Khandi.


----------



## zuzu717

Oruka said:


> Why is Apollo apologizing to Phaedra? He should be talking to Brandon.




If my husband acted a fool like that, I would expect him to apologize to me for his behavior because it's looks bad on both their parts as a couple.


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> she looked like a damn fool!!
> 
> and no - mallory did not blink at her display of hood mentallity!



Mal looked stupid too. Cynthia is a GAW and she needs her Sister AND her man to fight her battles....who gonna help her next, Noel and Leon???


----------



## DC-Cutie

Let me find out Brandon is a stunt queen!!!


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Mal looked stupid too. Cynthia is a GAW and she needs her Sister AND her man to fight her battles....who gonna help her next, Noel and Leon???




i can totally see her moaning about it to leon!!!  i wish she would so he could be seen!!!


----------



## bag-princess

Graw said:


> Even with a broken rib, he can't prove it was Apollo who did it and if there is a fight he is in part to blame.
> 
> Words for the camera
> 
> *He probably told Andy he needs camera time or he will "press" charges*.


----------



## Ladybug09

Y'all twitter is going in on Nene saying fistusis!  Lol


----------



## ClassicFab

Ladybug09 said:


> Mal looked stupid too. Cynthia is a GAW and she needs her Sister AND her man to fight her battles....who gonna help her next, *Noel and Leon*???



 right!!!


----------



## Graw

I was waiting for Porsha to complete the national anthem ...


----------



## Ladybug09

Kenya on Andy and we KNOW she will tell me than Cynthia did.


----------



## Oruka

Kenya also needs to take several seats!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Phaedra is soooo into labels....and why is he neck all shaved like that?


----------



## ClassicFab

Cynthia acting all humble...girl spare me. I am really disappointed in Cynthia


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nene has a stanky walk


----------



## Ladybug09

Nene bringing the attitude and instigation to the massage parlor....she is full of it!


----------



## gr8onteej

No Porscha, you wouldn't turn down a free massage...


----------



## zuzu717

Wtf does Nene need an apology?


----------



## Ladybug09

I so see Phaedra dipping in the ladypond...not openly though.


----------



## ClassicFab

Nene you don't deserve an apology, like wtf???


----------



## djsmom

Is it me or is The nape of Phaedras neck awkward, like bald.


----------



## zuzu717

Cynthia can't seem to take responsibility for any of her actions...


----------



## ClassicFab

Cynthia girl please. Mal and Peter are not here to save you. Calm down.


----------



## Graw

oruka said:


> kenya also needs to take several seats!!



+1


----------



## MsLVinDC

We need a massage place like this in DMV where you can do it all upon entry.


----------



## ClassicFab

djsmom said:


> Is it me or is The nape of Phaedras neck awkward, like bald.



I caught that too but I let it slide.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Cynthia's amnesia is setting in


----------



## zuzu717

DC-Cutie said:


> Cynthia's amnesia is setting in




Like always.


----------



## DC-Cutie

MsLVinDC said:


> We need a massage place like this in DMV where you can do it all upon entry.



There area few places out in Annandale


----------



## MsLVinDC

djsmom said:


> Is it me or is The nape of Phaedras neck awkward, like bald.




You have to shave the area when applying glue. Lol!


----------



## Ladybug09

She didn't just tell Khandi, she told, THE ENTIRE BUS ON THE WAY TO THE VINYARD!!!!!.....


----------



## MsLVinDC

DC-Cutie said:


> There area few places out in Annandale




Annandale???? That's far!  Lol!


----------



## ClassicFab

Apollo was not trying to break up this fight. Phaedra you being messy for no reason.


----------



## DC-Cutie

"That's old news ****..."   ---------flatlined


----------



## DC-Cutie

MsLVinDC said:


> Annandale???? That's far!  Lol!



Technically still considered NOVA


----------



## Oruka

"This is old news ****" LOOOOOve me some phae phae!


----------



## Sassys

ClassicFab said:


> Apollo was not trying to break up this fight. Phaedra you being messy for no reason.



She needs to rewatch in slow motion. Apollo got up grabbed Brandon by the neck and slammed him down on the cushion. The slammed him again when Brandon tried to get up. That is not how you break up a fight.


----------



## MsLVinDC

DC-Cutie said:


> Technically still considered NOVA




I don't like driving in VA they lock people up for speeding. Hahhahha! Plus I don't know the area, too many roads that if making the wrong turn can lead you hours away from your destination. I fear 66.


----------



## Ladybug09

MsLVinDC said:


> We need a massage place like this in DMV where you can do it all upon entry.



Entry of what??


----------



## Jasmine K.

I could just SCREAM at NeNe and Cynthia!!! They're always bending and manipulating the situation!!! And take that chicken off of your head!!! &#128555;&#128555;&#128555;&#128553;


----------



## ClassicFab

OMG this is so ghetto


----------



## MsLVinDC

Ladybug09 said:


> Entry of what??




The massage spa...one fee and you can partake in any and all of the services.


----------



## bag-princess

ClassicFab said:


> Cynthia acting all humble...girl spare me. I am really disappointed in Cynthia





zuzu717 said:


> Cynthia can't seem to take responsibility for any of her actions...






i done told ya'll - she is soooo shady!!!!


----------



## Graw

ClassicFab said:


> OMG this is so ghetto



Do you see the other people in the spa looking at them???


----------



## ClassicFab

No Nene, YOU did it. YOU bish!


----------



## Ladybug09

MsLVinDC said:


> I don't like driving in VA they lock people up for speeding. Hahhahha! Plus I don't know the area, too many roads that if making the wrong turn can lead you hours away from your destination. I fear 66.



Girl Boo!!!! At least our roads make sense and dont drive you around in circles.

Porsha made sense, 2 times in a row.


----------



## ClassicFab

Graw said:


> Do you see the other people in the spa looking at them???



Yes, so embarrassing!


----------



## bag-princess

good lawd!!!!  what has happened to porsha!  again - she is making all kinds of good sense!!!


enough of that mess - i am off to Downton now!!    toodles!!!


----------



## Oruka

Kenya is delusional. Apollo beat up Brandon yes but He didn't start nor end the fight.


----------



## Sassys

If a Nene had not brought up sh$t nothing would have happened. Point.blank.period.

Off to watch Walking Dead now.


----------



## Graw

Now Nene and Peter are arguing??? Never ending!  No wonder why they are the highest rated/watched housewives series.


----------



## MsLVinDC

Ladybug09 said:


> Girl Boo!!!! At least our roads make sense and dont drive you around in circles.
> 
> Porsha made sense, 2 times in a row.




They make sense to you because you drive them regularly. &#128521;


----------



## ClassicFab

bag-princess said:


> i done told ya'll - she is soooo shady!!!!



I knew she was shady. I actually stopped watching a bit of this season because of how she's changed. She used to be sweet and seemed really cool. But ever since she taught Mynique how to read I was like no.


----------



## MsLVinDC

bag-princess said:


> good lawd!!!!  what has happened to porsha!  again - she is making all kinds of good sense!!!
> 
> 
> enough of that mess - i am off to Downton now!!    toodles!!!




Hahhahha! I guess that's what happens when you end co-dependency. Too funny!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm about to watch Cray Cray Mica


----------



## MsLVinDC

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm about to watch Cray Cray Mica




She needs rehab!!! Anytime you regularly feed your pet alcohol. Smh!


----------



## Ladybug09

MsLVinDC said:


> The massage spa...one fee and you can partake in any and all of the services.



Oh, ok.


----------



## DC-Cutie

MsLVinDC said:


> She needs rehab!!! Anytime you regularly feed your pet alcohol. Smh!



It's sad


----------



## ClassicFab

MsLVinDC said:


> She needs rehab!!! Anytime you regularly feed your pet alcohol. Smh!



Wuuuuut??? Who is Mica?


----------



## starrynite_87

Doesn't Nene have a charity for victims of domestic violence....is it me or did she tell Kenya she's lucky a man didn't beat her a**???


----------



## MsLVinDC

ClassicFab said:


> Wuuuuut??? Who is Mica?




Bloodsweatheels


----------



## Ladybug09

starrynite_87 said:


> Doesn't Nene have a charity for victims of domestic violence....is it me or did she tell Kenya she's lucky a man didn't beat her a**???



U heard right. 
Nene is all kinds of wrong for thinking she can talk to people like that. Kenya is not her child! And at the spa there she went talking all over Kenya. AGAIN!!   She has something against Kenya and I believe she feels threatened as to her role on the show.


----------



## ClassicFab

MsLVinDC said:


> Bloodsweatheels



Oh! I have never heard of someone giving their pet alcohol. smh


----------



## MsLVinDC

Ladybug09 said:


> U heard right.
> Nene is all kinds of wrong for thinking she can talk to people like that. Kenya is not her child! And at the spa there she went talking all over Kenya. AGAIN!!   She has something against Kenya and I believe she feels threatened as to her role on the show.




Yeah Nene doesn't care for Kenya because Kenya has a better shape, and looks better than her. Lol!


----------



## starrynite_87

Ladybug09 said:


> U heard right.
> Nene is all kinds of wrong for thinking she can talk to people like that. Kenya is not her child! And at the spa there she went talking all over Kenya. AGAIN!!   She has something against Kenya and I believe she feels threatened as to her role on the show.




She obviously sees her as a threat...Kenya is the new star of the show...Beyoncé is even quoting her


----------



## zaara10

I'm late to the show, but I didn't see Mallory put her hands on kandi. I saw Mallory shove Todd & that set Kandi off. 
I'm tired of Nene playing a victim. She lit the fire & stepped away.

I can't wait to see what they all have to say about the fight at the reunion after watching it.


----------



## mzri

Sassys said:


> When your ribs are cracked, don't you get bandages and walk funny from the tight bandages? Brandon was walking normally to me at Kenya's house. Kenya said she didn't know, but if he is such a close friend, wouldn't she have gone to the ER with him?



Bandages don't allow for lung expansion, so even if they were cracked he probably wouldn't have any. But he definitely wouldn't be walking comfortably like nothing happened. And while we're on the topic, I didn't see any black eye.


----------



## swags

I know there were some comments about Chuck being behind Myneek but to me it looked like he was enjoying the show and needed some popcorn. 


Out of the husbands, I think Greg and Todd are the only ones with any common sense. 

Nene should not have opened the discussion and put Christopher on the spot. He did not need to address Kenya. I think Kenya was right anyway, he probably did call her his common law.


----------



## keodi

starrynite_87 said:


> She obviously sees her as a threat...Kenya is the new star of the show...*Beyoncé is even quoting her*



Interesting..


----------



## Ladybug09

zaara10 said:


> I'm late to the show, but I didn't see Mallory put her hands on kandi. I saw Mallory shove Todd & that set Kandi off.
> I'm tired of Nene playing a victim. She lit the fire & stepped away.
> 
> I can't wait to see what they all have to say about the fight at the reunion after watching it.



Cynthia set it up, Nene lit it!


----------



## Ladybug09

swags said:


> I know there were some comments about Chuck being behind Myneek but to me it looked like he was enjoying the show and needed some popcorn.
> 
> 
> Out of the husbands, I think Greg and Todd are the only ones with any common sense.
> 
> Nene should not have opened the discussion and put Christopher on the spot. He did not need to address Kenya. I think Kenya was right anyway, he probably did call her his common law.



Yup!


----------



## LADC_chick

There is video of Christopher being interviewed by this (real thirsty) woman last summer. When she first asks him if he's seeing anyone he says no. Later in the interview, he says he has someone special in his life. Neither time does he say that he's married.


----------



## Ladybug09

LADC_chick said:


> There is video of Christopher being interviewed by this (real thirsty) woman last summer. When she first asks him if he's seeing anyone he says no. Later in the interview, he says he has someone special in his life. Neither time does he say that he's married.



Post.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Post.



Graw posted it already 
http://forum.purseblog.com/televisi...-of-atlanta-rhoa-742400-669.html#post26078449


----------



## zaara10

I'm shocked that no one spoke up in Kenya's defense. None of them saw Chris grab her arm? Or Brandon get beat by Apollo? 
And I thought it was slightly offensive that nene called Brandon a queen & implied he got beat for showing up in red pjs. Wth? Why is everyone afraid to speak up against nene? She aggravates me!


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Graw posted it already
> http://forum.purseblog.com/televisi...-of-atlanta-rhoa-742400-669.html#post26078449



Well, he clearly forgot he was "married"... This makes Natalie even more stupid.


----------



## Ladybug09

zaara10 said:


> I'm shocked that no one spoke up in Kenya's defense. None of them saw Chris grab her arm? Or Brandon get beat by Apollo?
> And I thought it was slightly offensive that nene called Brandon a queen & implied he got beat for showing up in red pjs. Wth? Why is everyone afraid to speak up against nene? She aggravates me!



She's got Andy and Bravos ear....that's why...


----------



## djsmom

I watched again, Todd pushed Mal.  Mal pushed Todd. Kandi had calmed down until she saw Mal shove Todd. She went for Mal and Mal pushed her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

So Messy Queen went to his attorney FIRST instead of police..... Hmmm....


----------



## LADC_chick

zaara10 said:


> I'm shocked that no one spoke up in Kenya's defense. None of them saw Chris grab her arm? Or Brandon get beat by Apollo?
> *And I thought it was slightly offensive that nene called Brandon a queen* & implied he got beat for showing up in red pjs. Wth? Why is everyone afraid to speak up against nene? She aggravates me!



I hope this puts her on the wrong side of both Andy and Ryan Murphy.


----------



## MsLVinDC

LADC_chick said:


> I hope this puts her on the wrong side of both Andy and Ryan Murphy.




I thought they called each other that word, along with others. Bravo has a show called fashion queens. I know they would have shut it down if she used the "f" word.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I don't think Andy or Ryan will be offended by 'queen'. Not anywhere near as offensive as the word Marlo spit out..


----------



## MsLVinDC

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't think Andy or Ryan will be offended by 'queen'. Not anywhere near as offensive as the word Marlo spit out..




That's what I'm thinking.


----------



## ClassicFab

zaara10 said:


> I'm shocked that no one spoke up in Kenya's defense. None of them saw Chris grab her arm? Or Brandon get beat by Apollo?
> And I thought it was slightly offensive that nene called Brandon a queen & implied he got beat for showing up in red pjs. Wth? Why is everyone afraid to speak up against nene? She aggravates me!



That annoyed me as well; and IIRC Nene said Kenya showed up with her woman? That was unnecessary and uncalled for.


----------



## tamshac77

One thing I can say about Nene is I can count on her to make me laugh. Her discussion with Kenya at the spa had me cracking up.


----------



## LADC_chick

MsLVinDC said:


> I thought they called each other that word, along with others. Bravo has a show called fashion queens. I know they would have shut it down if she used the "f" word.



But Andy doesn't own Bravo, and he's not a producer (executive or otherwise) of Fashion Queens.

Nene not only used "queen" in reference to Brandon, but she called him "Miss" and Kenya's "girlfriend." I mean, there may be some gay men who have no problem with that, but Nene isn't Brandon's friend. She was saying that to be an ******* and meant to be offensive with it.


----------



## krissa

LADC_chick said:


> But Andy doesn't own Bravo, and he's not a producer (executive or otherwise) of Fashion Queens.
> 
> Nene not only used "queen" in reference to Brandon, but she called him "Miss" and Kenya's "girlfriend." I mean, there may be some gay men who have no problem with that, but Nene isn't Brandon's friend. She was saying that to be an ******* and meant to be offensive with it.



Exactly. It's not like he wears heels or refers to himself like Miss Lawrence. At least Kandi owned her behavior the rest of them were a mess. Ugh.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ummm, did Kenya just out her brother on WWHL?  After her statement she got a look on her face and then said 'or whatever he chooses...'


----------



## zaara10

DC-Cutie said:


> Ummm, did Kenya just out her brother on WWHL?  After her statement she got a look on her face and then said 'or whatever he chooses...'



Yes!! I heard that too! Even Andy had a look like uh oh. Lol


----------



## DivineMissM

DC-Cutie said:


> Ummm, did Kenya just out her brother on WWHL?  After her statement she got a look on her face and then said 'or whatever he chooses...'



Yep!  I didn't realize he wasn't out, so I just thought it was a weird way to word that.


----------



## MsLVinDC

LADC_chick said:


> But Andy doesn't own Bravo, and he's not a producer (executive or otherwise) of Fashion Queens.
> 
> 
> 
> Nene not only used "queen" in reference to Brandon, but she called him "Miss" and Kenya's "girlfriend." I mean, there may be some gay men who have no problem with that, but Nene isn't Brandon's friend. She was saying that to be an ******* and meant to be offensive with it.




Not to get down to exactly who does what regarding fashion queens, but I know he's used the term himself. He's also the executive producer of RHOA. I agree nene was being nasty and hurtful when saying it. But, again I don't think Andy would be upset. 

http://www.bravotv.com/people/andy-cohen/bio


----------



## MsLVinDC

DC-Cutie said:


> Ummm, did Kenya just out her brother on WWHL?  After her statement she got a look on her face and then said 'or whatever he chooses...'




Is he her real brother or a close friend?


----------



## DC-Cutie

MsLVinDC said:


> Is he her real brother or a close friend?



Don't know. She just said "my brother..."


----------



## addisonshopper

Everything on NENES face is to big and protruding fur her to wear her hair off her face , wear a dark smokey eye and pile on all that pinky ashy lipstick on her lips. She was killing me in the confessional. No gawd.


----------



## Longchamp

That was an hour of my life that I won't get back.


I have officially signed off watching anymore RH shows.   Get some pride and common sense ladies. When your 5 minutes of fame is up, hopefully you will all look back at how stupid you looked.  


Nene's hair--looks like she stuck her head in toilet bowl.
Cynthia--You were my fav HW, but you looked shady last couple shows.
Kenya--Not sure why you always get the short stick.
Phaedra--All I can think of is the tape where she was referred to as Phadra/faker. 
Porsha--Are you pregnant girl?


----------



## GOALdigger

DC-Cutie said:


> The security guard at my job wears full on closure weaves, as if she was on tour with Patti Labelle as well as those Gawd awful lashes.  When she wore her hair out, edges were snatched. She looked like buckwheat!
> 
> *Weaves have give chicks a pass to be lazy as heck.* I think a majority of them have natural hair that looks all crispy and crunchy.



This! Like 75% never looks like real hair and most just looks unkempt too. I'm mean if you can't be bother to maintained the hair growing out your head why keep up a weave.


----------



## tamshac77

starrynite_87 said:


> Right...people keep blaming Kenya because she stood up...but forget that Natalie was in the background egging her husband on and was trying to escalate the situation. Nene knew what she was doing....she's trying to stay relevant on the show.




Nene shouldn't take all the heat because everybody showed up on their own. If they didn't want any part of it they could have refused to go or got up and left. Everything isn't Kenya's fault either because they're all grown and decided to fight. However, one can't help but wonder if anything physical would have taken place had Kenya never charged at Natalie. Kenya not owning up to anything makes her look even more crazy.


----------



## tamshac77

djsmom said:


> Is it me or is The nape of Phaedras neck awkward, like bald.




No I noticed it too. I think she gets edge ups.


----------



## bag-princess

starrynite_87 said:


> She obviously sees her as a threat...Kenya is the new star of the show...Beyoncé is even quoting her






lawd!!!!  it's enough with miss kenya - please don't add the queen bey's name to the mix!:giggles:


----------



## zaara10

tamshac77 said:


> Nene shouldn't take all the heat because everybody showed up on their own. If they didn't want any part of it they could have refused to go or got up and left. Everything isn't Kenya's fault either because they're all grown and decided to fight. However, one can't help but wonder if anything physical would have taken place had Kenya never charged at Natalie. Kenya not owning up to anything makes her look even more crazy.



See I must have a different definition of someone charging at someone else. Because I don't see how Kenya walking over toward Natalie is viewed as her charging at Natalie. And how is what she did any different than Chris getting up to walk toward Kenya to confront her? Did he charge toward her? 
Nene knew what she was starting when she invited Chris & Natalie. She probably invited chuck & mynique to start sh1t too but they didn't get there.


----------



## Love4H

Aaaaw, I feel bad for Nene! She wanted to be the STAR of the evening walking around acting all dominant. But they started fighting and forgot about queen Nene. 

Kandi got so emotional because she knows its the truth. Her man is using her.


----------



## Graw

tamshac77 said:


> One thing I can say about Nene is I can count on her to make me laugh. Her discussion with Kenya at the spa had me cracking up.



She can make apple pie funny, honey! 



zaara10 said:


> See I must have a different definition of someone charging at someone else. Because I don't see how Kenya walking over toward Natalie is viewed as her charging at Natalie. And how is what she did any different than Chris getting up to walk toward Kenya to confront her? Did he charge toward her?
> Nene knew what she was starting when she invited Chris & Natalie. She probably invited chuck & mynique to start sh1t too but they didn't get there.



The fact that K didn't feel comfortable attending without her assistant means she shouldn't have went.  I think if she was accompanied by a friend like Derek J, none of this would have happened.  We all know which friends/associates/family members have short fuses and make situations worse.  She chose who she wanted to bring for a reason.  Drama, drama, drama.

They all knew and they all could have left at any point in time after everyone arrived knowing it filled the "bravo prerequisite" of being present for the scene to end.  They also could have behaved like Greg and stayed out of the fray, without hiding like Chuck.


----------



## LADC_chick

zaara10 said:


> See I must have a different definition of someone charging at someone else. Because I don't see how Kenya walking over toward Natalie is viewed as her charging at Natalie. And how is what she did any different than Chris getting up to walk toward Kenya to confront her? Did he charge toward her?
> *Nene knew what she was starting when she invited Chris & Natalie. She probably invited chuck & mynique to start sh1t too but they didn't get there.*



Nene was hoping for something to pop off. When she had Cynthia ask the question about whether it's possible for two people who have slept with the same person to be friends or around each other, it was clearly meant to draw Chuck, Mynique, Phaedra, Apollo, Kandi, and Todd into some conflict since Chuck was with Phaedra and Kandi. However, Peter messed it up by joking that he hangs out with Leon all the time. Everyone laughed it off, and Nene did not look happy. Chuck, Phaedra, Kandi, and their respective boos were let off the hook there.

Then the next question was about going to strip clubs. Again, it didn't really create any kind of drama or confusion. The men talked about it being like the office, though Kandi did say that she'd seen Peter getting a lap dance. But again, no kind of real drama there. So, no points to Nene for getting some conflict popping.

By the time Christopher stood up and Porsha tried to get him to sit back down, Nene was probably thinking that some kind of conflict/drama needed to happen to make it worth her while. Hence her bringing up the winery conversation. Like, she was itching for some grand conflict and it hadn't been happening because people were like, "I mean, whatever" to the previous topics.


----------



## tamshac77

zaara10 said:


> See I must have a different definition of someone charging at someone else. Because I don't see how Kenya walking over toward Natalie is viewed as her charging at Natalie. And how is what she did any different than Chris getting up to walk toward Kenya to confront her? Did he charge toward her?
> Nene knew what she was starting when she invited Chris & Natalie. She probably invited chuck & mynique to start sh1t too but they didn't get there.



This show is somewhat scripted no matter what Bravo says.  I'm sure they had a hand in who was on the guest list, so blaming Nene for everything is ridiculous.  Everyone there together was a recipe for disaster and the results were once again...high ratings.  

I'm not saying Chris isn't wrong - I said everyone played the part.  However, Kenya is delusional for acting like her and Brandon are totally innocent.


----------



## starrynite_87

bag-princess said:


> lawd!!!!  it's enough with miss kenya - please don't add the queen bey's name to the mix!:giggles:



http://youtu.be/kxu4K2mC4uA


----------



## bag-princess

starrynite_87 said:


> http://youtu.be/kxu4K2mC4uA




i saw that after it happened.  of course kenya had to tweet that her "twin" quoted her!


----------



## lallybelle

People are responsible for their own actions. So even if you think Nene brought the subject up for drama, she didn't make them act like fools. Where Nene is dead wrong is blaming Kenya for standing up. She did not "charge" at Natalie, and Chris clearly grabbed her arm. Nene would have done better to recognize there were multiple players that were in the wrong including herself and not just tried to jump on Kenya & Brandon. She made herself look really bad.


----------



## Ladybug09

Graw said:


> She can make apple pie funny, honey!
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that K didn't feel comfortable attending without her assistant means she shouldn't have went.  I think if she was accompanied by a friend like Derek J, none of this would have happened.  We all know which friends/associates/family members have short fuses and make situations worse.  She chose who she wanted to bring for a reason.  Drama, drama, drama.
> 
> They all knew and they all could have left at any point in time after everyone arrived knowing it filled the "bravo prerequisite" of being present for the scene to end.  They also could have behaved like Greg and stayed out of the fray, without hiding like Chuck.




I dont think they have too much choice  whether she could come. I believe they have to attend so many events per their contracts.






LADC_chick said:


> Nene was hoping for something to pop off. When she had Cynthia ask the question about whether it's possible for two people who have slept with the same person to be friends or around each other, it was clearly meant to draw Chuck, Mynique, Phaedra, Apollo, Kandi, and Todd into some conflict since Chuck was with Phaedra and Kandi. However, Peter messed it up by joking that he hangs out with Leon all the time. Everyone laughed it off, and Nene did not look happy. Chuck, Phaedra, Kandi, and their respective boos were let off the hook there.
> 
> Then the next question was about going to strip clubs. Again, it didn't really create any kind of drama or confusion. The men talked about it being like the office, though Kandi did say that she'd seen Peter getting a lap dance. But again, no kind of real drama there. So, no points to Nene for getting some conflict popping.
> 
> By the time Christopher stood up and Porsha tried to get him to sit back down, Nene was probably thinking that some kind of conflict/drama needed to happen to make it worth her while. Hence her bringing up the winery conversation. Like, she was itching for some grand conflict and it hadn't been happening because people were like, "I mean, whatever" to the previous topics.


This.


----------



## gre8dane

MsLVinDC said:


> The massage spa...one fee and you can partake in any and all of the services.


 
  Hey you!

We do - they went to a Jeju Sauna, a Korean spa/bath house and we have one, Spa World, buuuuut it's right off 66!   And it's not one fee, you pay an entrance fee & then pay for massage, Korean scrub services.  

I love the place and have never witnessed the tomfoolery of those women at Spa World.  It is very quiet, supposed to be quiet & I'm sure they were not bounced out & were allowed to act that way since the cameras were there.



starrynite_87 said:


> Doesn't Nene have a charity for victims of domestic violence....is it me or did she tell Kenya she's lucky a man didn't beat her a**???


 
This is despicable!  Her saying this invalidates anything & any blame NeNe puts on Kenya or anyone else.  Kenya did not "charge" anyone, LOL.  Kandi was trying to charge Mal, but not Kenya.  CrackHeadChristopher grabbed Kenya inappropriately & no one at the "event" can say they would have been ok with him doing the same to them.  

Kenya is 'not aligned' with anyone this season so the simpletons are quick to point the finger at her.


----------



## starrynite_87

LADC_chick said:


> There is video of Christopher being interviewed by this (real thirsty) woman last summer. When she first asks him if he's seeing anyone he says no. Later in the interview, he says he has someone special in his life. Neither time does he say that he's married.



Reminds me of some girls I know who are in relationships with guys that don't even know they're in a relationship. They're running around talking about how in love they are,but he's not even claiming you....if you're not with your man on Thanksgiving, Christmas, or New Year's Eve...he is not boo.


----------



## DC-Cutie

So.....after it's all been said and done, are Christopher and Natalie legally married?


----------



## tamshac77

DC-Cutie said:


> So.....after it's all been said and done, are Christopher and Natalie legally married?



Right!  I say no because he never said so.


----------



## Ladybug09

gre8dane said:


> Hey you!
> 
> We do - they went to a Jeju Sauna, a Korean spa/bath house and we have one, Spa World, buuuuut it's right off 66!   And it's not one fee, you pay an entrance fee & then pay for massage, Korean scrub services.
> 
> I love the place and have never witnessed the tomfoolery of those women at Spa World.  It is very quiet, supposed to be quiet & I'm sure they were not bounced out & were allowed to act that way since the cameras were there.
> 
> 
> 
> This is despicable!  Her saying this invalidates anything & any blame NeNe puts on Kenya or anyone else.  Kenya did not "charge" anyone, LOL.  Kandi was trying to charge Mal, but not Kenya.  CrackHeadChristopher grabbed Kenya inappropriately & no one at the "event" can say they would have been ok with him doing the same to them.
> 
> Kenya is 'not aligned' with anyone this season so the simpletons are quick to point the finger at her.


Is no one going to comment about Phaedra talking about toes going up behinds??? Why would she make a comment like that? She is always making off the wall comments like this. Do you guys ever get the vibe that she's testing people to see what their fetishes are?








DC-Cutie said:


> So.....after it's all been said and done, are Christopher and Natalie legally married?



I dont think so.


----------



## limom

MTO produced a doc.
I guess they are married.


----------



## LADC_chick

Three dollars?

And if they are married, why is he not claiming Natalie as his wife?


----------



## junqueprincess

limom said:


> MTO produced a doc.
> I guess they are married.



Thanks for that. Between that interview posted and Kenya's remarks, this guy is really shady. If my husband did stuff like this, we wouldn't be married anymore. It's totally bizarre!


----------



## Ladybug09

junqueprincess said:


> Thanks for that. Between that interview posted and Kenya's remarks, this guy is really shady. If my husband did stuff like this, we wouldn't be married anymore. It's totally bizarre!



Not bizarre..sound like a man trying to have is cake and eat it too.

Do they have kids?


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Sorry if this was already posted. I'm trying to catch up on this thread.

http://www.allabouttrh.com/kandi-bu...nd-his-wife-when-the-fight-broke-out-on-rhoa/


----------



## Graw

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Sorry if this was already posted. I'm trying to catch up on this thread.
> 
> http://www.allabouttrh.com/kandi-bu...nd-his-wife-when-the-fight-broke-out-on-rhoa/



I am waiting for a song or gif to come out.


----------



## MsLVinDC

gre8dane said:


> Hey you!
> 
> We do - they went to a Jeju Sauna, a Korean spa/bath house and we have one, Spa World, buuuuut it's right off 66!   And it's not one fee, you pay an entrance fee & then pay for massage, Korean scrub services.
> 
> I love the place and have never witnessed the tomfoolery of those women at Spa World.  It is very quiet, supposed to be quiet & I'm sure they were not bounced out & were allowed to act that way since the cameras were .




Hey Mama!!!  that sounds more expensive than Red Door or Richard Andrews. Is it worth it?


----------



## Bentley1

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Sorry if this was already posted. I'm trying to catch up on this thread.
> 
> http://www.allabouttrh.com/kandi-bu...nd-his-wife-when-the-fight-broke-out-on-rhoa/



I am SO happy he is being put on blast publicly for being such a friggin coward.  I crack up every time I see this, it's truly shameful!


----------



## gre8dane

Ladybug09 said:


> Is no one going to comment about *Phaedra talking about toes going up behinds??? Why would she make a comment like that? She is always making off the wall comments like this. *Do you guys ever get the vibe that she's testing people to see what their fetishes are?




Fakedra puts on airs, but shows repeatedly she is just tacky!  I bet you she was always "fast" & I believe Chuck 100% when he said Fakedra was an easy booty call.  Ewww!


And what about UncleBen Peter, talking about "You know the rules" & he had something to say to Kandi when she told Todd she was ready to go!  He was SO inappropriate!



Ladybug09 said:


> Not bizarre..*sound like a man trying to have is cake and eat it too.
> *
> Do they have kids?




This!  Big dummy!  I hope his interviews are brought up during the reunion when they attack Kenya for repeating what he has stated about his marriage.  Of course Kenya is going to talk about it & openly with the "wife".  Much much better than talking about it on a bus & the story getting back to the CrackHead & his wife/wifey/GF/BFF/whatever.....a la Cynthia.



WhitleyGilbert said:


> Sorry if this was already posted. I'm trying to catch up on this thread.
> 
> http://www.allabouttrh.com/kandi-bu...nd-his-wife-when-the-fight-broke-out-on-rhoa/





I'm going to interpret this picture a bit differently & say that Mynique (sp??) pushed him behind her away from the "prison melee" (LOL) and told him to stay put.  Better than Chuck pushing her away like another dude the way JailBird Apollo pushed Fakedra away.  Why should Chuck have joined the other heathens in the prison melee?  Those two are not regular cast members, so they are not earning what the other guys are making so let the others earn their $$$ & get airtime.



MsLVinDC said:


> Hey Mama!!!  that sounds more expensive than Red Door or Richard Andrews. Is it worth it?




YES it is worth it & they offer Groupons.  It is not a spa in the traditional (US) sense.  It is a 12 hour-limit bath house with (co-ed, you get an outfit to wear, the ladies were wearing their "uniforms" when they were arguing) saunas at various temperatures & gem stones, an ice room & Korean eatery.  You can get a shiatsu massage & foot/hand massage.  The bade pool area (of course segregated) has a couple of saunas, a steam room (great for hair too) & various pools at different temperatures with massage water falls plus personal shower areas.  Nudity is required & this is where you get your Korean scrub.  While I will get massages elsewhere, I will NEVER (unless gifted) get a sugar scrub or pay for a Vichy shower at a regular spa again! 


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jjimjilbang


http://www.spaworldusa.com/


----------



## MsLVinDC

gre8dane said:


> YES it is worth it & they offer Groupons.  It is not a spa in the traditional (US) sense.  It is a 12 hour-limit bath house with (co-ed, you get an outfit to wear, the ladies were wearing their "uniforms" when they were arguing) saunas at various temperatures & gem stones, an ice room & Korean eatery.  You can get a shiatsu massage & foot/hand massage.  The bade pool area (of course segregated) has a couple of saunas, a steam room (great for hair too) & various pools at different temperatures with massage water falls plus personal shower areas.  Nudity is required & this is where you get your Korean scrub.  While I will get massages elsewhere, I will NEVER (unless gifted) get a sugar scrub or pay for a Vichy shower at a regular spa again!
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jjimjilbang
> 
> 
> http://www.spaworldusa.com/




Okay, I've heard of spa world. I'm going to check it out in the near future. Thanks Hun!


----------



## dooneybaby

bag-princess said:


> *Kim Zolciak Biermann Shows Of Post Baby Body; Is Brand Ambassador For Xenadrine*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kim Zolciak Biermann, the wife and mother of six said she wont  be having any more children following the November birth of her twins  Kaia Rose and Kane Ren. The former Real Housewives of Atlanta star  who  is working hard to get back in shape, revealed she and husband Kroy  Biermann are seeking a permanent birth control solution, hinting at  either tubal ligation for her or a vasectomy for Kroy.*
> 
> *Kim told Life & Style that the procedure will ensure she wont get pregnant again, saying: Well do something permanent because Im so fertile!*
> *Kim is also focusing on regaining her slim figure, she has just signed up as the brand ambassador for Xenadrine  and working out she says with her husband. In new pictures of her  working out, the 35-year-old looks great. She is seen working up a sweat  on a stationary bicycle and doing some stretching exercises on a yoga  mat..*
> 
> 
> 
> *Kim shares that having the twins was not  easy for her, who has Brielle, 16 and Ariana, 12, from previous  relationships and KJ (Kroy Jagger Jr), aged two, and Kash, 18 months,  with Kroy, 28.*
> 
> *It wasnt the same as having one baby  my nerves were shot.  Kaia was only six pounds and Im used to eight pound babies. And Kane  was actually delivered breech, facing the wrong way! They were a month  early, and I was induced because my blood pressure was so high. I  delivered them four hours later. It was nerve-racking! These babies feel  like a miracle.*
> 
> *She also revealed their birth was natural and not a C-section. Kim is  one of the original Real Housewives of Atlanta stars, is about to  finish filming the 3rd season of her own spin-off reality TV show, Dont Be Tardy. We cant wait Kim! And youre looking good hon! What are your thoughts? Post your comments below.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://realitywives.net/blogs/kim-zolciak-shows-body-xenadrine/
> 
> 
> kim gets quite a workout every single time she wears those damn wigs!!!   looking at the pics of her that hair look like it weighs 25 pounds by itself!!!


Well good grief! I think she's pretty much used up all of her eggs anyway!


----------



## illestVee

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Sorry if this was already posted. I'm trying to catch up on this thread.
> 
> http://www.allabouttrh.com/kandi-bu...nd-his-wife-when-the-fight-broke-out-on-rhoa/



This still brings tears to my eyes hahahahahaaaaa


----------



## AECornell

Am I the only one not thinking chuck is a coward? I think he's smart for not getting involved. Everyone is bashing the guys for fighting, but then giving chuck crap for not getting involved? I don't get it.


----------



## lucywife

AECornell said:


> Am I the only one not thinking chuck is a coward? I think he's smart for not getting involved. Everyone is bashing the guys for fighting, but then giving chuck crap for not getting involved? I don't get it.


 Not about not getting involved, but hiding behind his wife. The look on his face is priceless


----------



## AECornell

lucywife said:


> Not about not getting involved, but hiding behind his wife. The look on his face is priceless



If there were a bunch of idiots fighting there's no way I would let my husband get involved. I'd make him stand behind me. I would want to protect him.


----------



## Sassys

AECornell said:


> Am I the only one not thinking chuck is a coward? I think he's smart for not getting involved. Everyone is bashing the guys for fighting, but then giving chuck crap for not getting involved? I don't get it.





AECornell said:


> If there were a bunch of idiots fighting there's no way I would let my husband get involved. I'd make him stand behind me. I would want to protect him.



He doesn't have to get involved, but why is he hiding behind is wife. A *man* protects his wife to make sure she doesn't get hurt. A woman should not have to physically protect her man. Todd did not get involved, but he did stand in front of Kandi so she didn't get hurt. A man moves his woman to safety, if he can not get her out the room. Why in the hell is a former football player hiding behind his 5'4" wife??


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> He doesn't have to get involved, but why is he hiding behind is wife. A *man* protects his wife to make sure she doesn't get hurt. A woman should not have to physically protect her man. Todd did not get involved, but he did stand in front of Kandi so she didn't get hurt. A man moves his woman to safety, if he can not get her out the room. *Why in the hell is a former football player hiding behind his 5'4" wife??*






preach!!!!!!   


that is exactly my point!!  he can say whatever he wants but the fact remains and the picture shows - he was looking around the corner over the top of his wife's head!!  like a little *****!   that look on his face said "i am about to pee in my pants!"

i absolutely agree with not getting involved. but there is no way in hell my DH would ever let me stand out in front of him while all that mess was going on!!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> preach!!!!!!
> 
> 
> that is exactly my point!!  he can say whatever he wants but the fact remains and the picture shows - he was looking around the corner over the top of his wife's head!!  like a little *****!   that look on his face said "i am about to pee in my pants!"
> 
> i absolutely agree with not getting involved. but there is no way in hell my DH would ever let me stand out in front of him while all that mess was going on!!



Any man that hides behind me, would no longer be my man. That's like using a woman as a shield during a shoot out (ala Niko Brown in "New Jack City').


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Any man that hides behind me, would no longer be my man. *That's like using a woman as a shield during a shoot out (ala Niko Brown in "New Jack City').*






exactly!!!

that is what we were talking about - what if this had NOT been a tv show and just a group of regular people in a room and someone pulled a gun and started popping!  i guess chuck would have poured the champagne over her and said that's ok - he would buy another one!!!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> exactly!!!
> 
> that is what we were talking about - what if this had NOT been a tv show and just a group of regular people in a room and someone pulled a gun and started popping!  i guess chuck would have poured the champagne over her and said that's ok - he would buy another one!!!



God, gives you whispers, it is our job to hear those whispers. If a man is hiding behind you during a fight that is a whisper from God, that he is NOT a man you want to be with.


----------



## AECornell

Sassys said:


> God, gives you whispers, it is our job to hear those whispers. If a man is hiding behind you during a fight that is a whisper from God, that he is NOT a man you want to be with.



Maybe we should leave god out of it.


----------



## Graw

Sassys said:


> He doesn't have to get involved, but why is he hiding behind is wife. A *man* protects his wife to make sure she doesn't get hurt. A woman should not have to physically protect her man. Todd did not get involved, but he did stand in front of Kandi so she didn't get hurt. A man moves his woman to safety, if he can not get her out the room. Why in the hell is a f*ormer football player hiding behind his 5'4" wife*??



I understand she didn't want him involved, then sit down.  Being against a wall around a corner in a nook behind your wife is odd, leave the room! 



Sassys said:


> Any man that hides behind me, would no longer be my man. That's like using a woman as a shield during a shoot out (ala *Niko Brown in "New Jack City'*).



We have Nino Brown, Christopher Williams shall we add Pookie/Chris Rock ?


----------



## lucywife

bag-princess said:


> preach!!!!!!
> 
> 
> that is exactly my point!!  he can say whatever he wants but the fact remains and the picture shows - he was looking around the corner over the top of his wife's head!! * like a little *****! *  that look on his face said "i am about to pee in my pants!"
> 
> i absolutely agree with not getting involved. but there is no way in hell my DH would ever let me stand out in front of him while all that mess was going on!!


 totally


----------



## Sassys

Kenya Moore still isn't finished talking.  Now she's coming for Apollo's throat saying he's ABSOLUTELY going to jail...and she's got shade for days for Nene Leakes.  

Kenya will appear on "Bethenny" Wednesday, February 12th.  And she's still talking out both sides of her mouth saying hse's single, yet she has a boyfriend who lives in Africa (yeah, that same mystery African "Prince"). 

While she claims "single" means "unmarried"...it just seems like she's playing word games.

I have a boyfriend and I don't go around town telling anyone anything about him that's for sure and not NeNe and the person that she's talking about she's met him so for her to pretend....He's not from Atlanta. We were in Los Angeles and she met him there.

He's from Africa. Who she's (not sure who SHE is) talking about, she's met and he's from Africa. The point is why is she so concerned about my car and everything. If she wants an upgrade she can ask her man to buy her a new car from their shared account.

It is long distance but I am still single, I am not married yet I am still trying to figure it out. Until I am absolutely sure the relationship is reality proof I will continue to keep that private and under wraps.

And she still claims she and Walter had a real relationship:

It wasn't that it wasn't a real relationship I was pushing for something, what I thought he could give me a baby, a marriage. We were obviously dating we were on a trip together but to say that it wasn't real it's unfair and untrue. I realized what I did.

And about that fight, Kenya says that's not THEIR brand (even though the fight gave "RHOA" record ratings of 4.6 million viewers Sunday night).

Well, let me say this&#8230;first of all that's not our brand and you know that. Our show is number one because of universal stories. We're watched by blacks, whites, asians, gay, straight, people love our show because they identify with these women, their stories, and they're universal stories, period. And our show is funny. We read people, we keep it moving, we're not a vicious group of people, we certainly don't demean ourselves by hitting one another and coming to blows. And in our defense, it was very embarrassing and I was embarrassed to be a part of that. It's not our brand and that's something that you'll probably something you'll never see from our franchise because we don't need that. We were number one before, we'll be number one after.

And why it's all NeNe's fault:

When I arrived Nene was as we say she seemed like she was on one. Her mood was very foul, she was very vicious toward me and she berated me with insults the moment she walked in the door.  She was lit up before I arrived.  High percent of her behavior. So it just seemed like it was a setup from the beginning. I had an argument the week prior with another woman that was there, it was resolved. I was over it and all of the questions NeNe was asking were inflammatory and she wouldn't let anything go&#8230;very provocative and with the mood and the tone she set. She set the stage.

About her white Bentley she has hinted was from her "man":

I am not saying what it is but I have a new car. My thing is my grandmother instilled in me the best values anyone could ever learn. I would rather have a $10 purse with $100 in it then a $100 purse with $10 in it. So I could care less what they try to add up what I have or what I am paying for anything. I am very secure in what my choices are.


----------



## MsLVinDC

Okay, Kenya you were reading Nene for filth! Hahha. *isnt that what the fashion queens say?*


----------



## Graw

Sassys said:


> Kenya Moore still isn't finished talking.  Now she's coming for Apollo's throat saying he's ABSOLUTELY going to jail...and she's got shade for days for Nene Leakes.
> 
> Kenya will appear on "Bethenny" Wednesday, February 12th.  And she's still talking out both sides of her mouth saying hse's single, yet she has a boyfriend who lives in Africa (yeah, that same mystery African "Prince").
> 
> While she claims "single" means "unmarried"...it just seems like she's playing word games.
> 
> I have a boyfriend and I don't go around town telling anyone anything about him that's for sure and not NeNe and the person that she's talking about she's met him so for her to pretend....He's not from Atlanta. We were in Los Angeles and she met him there.
> 
> He's from Africa. Who she's (not sure who SHE is) talking about, she's met and he's from Africa. The point is why is she so concerned about my car and everything. If she wants an upgrade she can ask her man to buy her a new car from their shared account.
> 
> It is long distance but I am still single, I am not married yet I am still trying to figure it out. Until I am absolutely sure the relationship is reality proof I will continue to keep that private and under wraps.
> 
> And she still claims she and Walter had a real relationship:
> 
> It wasn't that it wasn't a real relationship I was pushing for something, what I thought he could give me a baby, a marriage. We were obviously dating we were on a trip together but to say that it wasn't real it's unfair and untrue. I realized what I did.
> 
> And about that fight, Kenya says that's not THEIR brand (even though the fight gave "RHOA" record ratings of 4.6 million viewers Sunday night).
> 
> Well, let me say thisfirst of all that's not our brand and you know that.* Our show is number one because of universal stories. We're watched by blacks, whites, asians, gay, straight, people love our show because they identify with these women, their stories, and they're universal stories, period.* And our show is funny. We read people, we keep it moving, we're not a vicious group of people, we certainly don't demean ourselves by hitting one another and coming to blows. And in our defense, it was very embarrassing and I was embarrassed to be a part of that. It's not our brand and that's something that you'll probably something you'll never see from our franchise because we don't need that. We were number one before, we'll be number one after.
> 
> About her white Bentley she has hinted was from her "man":
> 
> I am not saying what it is but I have a new car. My thing is my grandmother instilled in me the best values anyone could ever learn. I would rather have a $10 purse with $100 in it then a $100 purse with $10 in it. So I could care less what they try to add up what I have or what I am paying for anything. I am very secure in what my choices are.




Hmm, I don't watch because I relate, its a funny reality tv show.  Jerry Springer has been on tv for how many years?  I doubt it is because people identify with the guests.


----------



## Love4H

LADC_chick said:


> There is video of Christopher being interviewed by this (real thirsty) woman last summer. When she first asks him if he's seeing anyone he says no. Later in the interview, he says he has someone special in his life. Neither time does he say that he's married.



And he's legally married....

If I were her, I'd be super angry....


----------



## Stilettolife

Sassys said:


> God, gives you whispers, it is our job to hear those whispers. If a man is hiding behind you during a fight that is a whisper from God, that he is NOT a man you want to be with.


 
This is the truth indeed.  God got the inside scoop, so who better to let us know the deal.


----------



## swags

Sassys said:


> Kenya Moore still isn't finished talking.  Now she's coming for Apollo's throat saying he's ABSOLUTELY going to jail...and she's got shade for days for Nene Leakes.
> 
> Kenya will appear on "Bethenny" Wednesday, February 12th.  And she's still talking out both sides of her mouth saying hse's single, yet she has a boyfriend who lives in Africa (yeah, that same mystery African "Prince").
> 
> While she claims "single" means "unmarried"...it just seems like she's playing word games.
> 
> I have a boyfriend and I don't go around town telling anyone anything about him that's for sure and not NeNe and the person that she's talking about she's met him so for her to pretend....He's not from Atlanta. We were in Los Angeles and she met him there.
> 
> He's from Africa. Who she's (not sure who SHE is) talking about, she's met and he's from Africa. The point is why is she so concerned about my car and everything. If she wants an upgrade she can ask her man to buy her a new car from their shared account.
> 
> It is long distance but I am still single, I am not married yet I am still trying to figure it out. Until I am absolutely sure the relationship is reality proof I will continue to keep that private and under wraps.
> 
> And she still claims she and Walter had a real relationship:
> 
> It wasn't that it wasn't a real relationship I was pushing for something, what I thought he could give me a baby, a marriage. We were obviously dating we were on a trip together but to say that it wasn't real it's unfair and untrue. I realized what I did.
> 
> And about that fight, Kenya says that's not THEIR brand (even though the fight gave "RHOA" record ratings of 4.6 million viewers Sunday night).
> 
> Well, let me say thisfirst of all that's not our brand and you know that. Our show is number one because of universal stories. We're watched by blacks, whites, asians, gay, straight, people love our show because they identify with these women, their stories, and they're universal stories, period. And our show is funny. We read people, we keep it moving, we're not a vicious group of people, we certainly don't demean ourselves by hitting one another and coming to blows. And in our defense, it was very embarrassing and I was embarrassed to be a part of that. It's not our brand and that's something that you'll probably something you'll never see from our franchise because we don't need that. We were number one before, we'll be number one after.
> 
> And why it's all NeNe's fault:
> 
> When I arrived Nene was as we say she seemed like she was on one. Her mood was very foul, she was very vicious toward me and she berated me with insults the moment she walked in the door.  She was lit up before I arrived.  High percent of her behavior. So it just seemed like it was a setup from the beginning. I had an argument the week prior with another woman that was there, it was resolved. I was over it and all of the questions NeNe was asking were inflammatory and she wouldn't let anything govery provocative and with the mood and the tone she set. She set the stage.
> 
> About her white Bentley she has hinted was from her "man":
> 
> I am not saying what it is but I have a new car. My thing is my grandmother instilled in me the best values anyone could ever learn.* I would rather have a $10 purse with $100 in it then a $100 purse with $10 in it*. So I could care less what they try to add up what I have or what I am paying for anything. I am very secure in what my choices are.





Bull! Hasn't she been carrying Chanel?


----------



## swags

I think Chuck was wise for not getting involved. I believe he could have tossed Appollo, Brandon and Peter across the room.  I am not sure why he stood behind Mynique though. It was an odd place to stand.


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> I think Chuck was wise for not getting involved. *I believe he could have tossed Appollo, Brandon and Peter across the room*.  I am not sure why he stood behind Mynique though. It was an odd place to stand.




chuck???  mynique's husband???  THAT chuck???   hmmmmm........nope!:giggles:


----------



## GoldengirlNY

Lolz, not Chuck.


----------



## Bentley1

Yeah, I don't believe for a second that Chuck can fight, and he and his wife know it.  Hence his shameful place hidden in a corner behind his wife.  I mean just compare him to Apollo, come on now.

And no one is saying he needed to fight, it wasn't even about him or his wife.  But to run to a corner & hide BEHIND your own wife the whole time is truly pathetic.  No one was even coming for him, so it was completely unnecessary.  Can't believe he has supporters for such a cowardly act.


----------



## Sassys

Bentley1 said:


> Yeah, I don't believe for a second that Chuck can fight, and he and his wife know it.  Hence his shameful place hidden in a corner behind his wife.  I mean just compare him to Apollo, come on now.
> 
> And no one is saying he needed to fight, it wasn't even about him or his wife.  But to run to a corner & hide BEHIND your own wife the whole time is truly pathetic.  No one was even coming for him, so it was completely unnecessary.  *Can't believe he has supporters for such a cowardly act*.



This! LOL


----------



## bag-princess

Bentley1 said:


> Yeah, I don't believe for a second that Chuck can fight, and he and his wife know it.  Hence his shameful place hidden in a corner behind his wife.  I mean just compare him to Apollo, come on now.
> 
> And no one is saying he needed to fight, it wasn't even about him or his wife.  But to run to a corner & hide BEHIND your own wife the whole time is truly pathetic.  *No one was even coming for him, so it was completely unnecessary.  *Can't believe he has supporters for such a cowardly act.





exactly!!!!! 

he looked all kinds of pathetic!


----------



## GoGlam

Chuck could be on parole for all we know.  Regardless, good for him for staying out of it


----------



## GoGlam

It's so funny to hear these accounts that it's all Kenya's fault.  All Kenya did was get up (after 3 other people were already up, so why is it then a problem that Kenya is up too!?).. No charging.  It's pretty much everyone else who was responsible for bringing up the topics and escalating at every level.  Even Peter kept instigating.


----------



## GoGlam

I want to see if NeNe apologizes and admits that Kenya's arm was grabbed

This just solidifies to me that NeNe doesn't live in reality and sees only what she wants to see


----------



## bag-princess

uh oh!!!  sheeeeee's baaaaaack!!!!


----------



*Mama Joyce Is Back and Ready to Brawl *





Its been a while since Kandi  Burruss mother was on Bravos The Real Housewives of Atlanta. But  shes back on Sundays new episode, and shes ready to brawl.
 Mama Joyce has taken some time off from being on-camera after the notorious wedding-dress brouhaha, which racked up the ratings for Bravo.


On Sundays new episode, Kandi is  closing in on the people whove been spreading rumors that her fiancé  Todd and her best friend Carmon have been hooking up behind the  housewifes back.
 In fact, Carmon has already  reached out to the individuals  AKA Mama Joyces people in the  streets. And Kandis mom isnt happy about them closing in on her  informants.




Also, arent you interested in what Mama Joyce thinks of Kandis musical  based on their conflict over marrying Todd? We can only hope Mama Joyce  gets a chance to sound off on that, too.






video is in the link -


http://tv.yahoo.com/news/real-housewives-atlanta-preview-mama-joyce-back-ready-181134189.html


----------



## Ladybug09

Try aren't getting rid of Khandi anytime soon MAMA Joyce keeps her relevant.


----------



## lallybelle

GoGlam said:


> I want to see if NeNe apologizes and admits that Kenya's arm was grabbed
> 
> This just solidifies to me that NeNe doesn't live in reality and sees only what she wants to see





Per her blog, so far she's still insisting that Kenya charged Natalie. "whether we could see it or not."


----------



## Bentley1

bag-princess said:


> exactly!!!!!
> 
> he looked all kinds of pathetic!



He sure did! There is staying out of a fight and then there is what he did. Night and day.


----------



## GoGlam

lallybelle said:


> Per her blog, so far she's still insisting that Kenya charged Natalie. "whether we could see it or not."



I don't think Kenya could even walk properly in those heels let alone charge


----------



## Sassys

Cynthia Bailey at Zang Toi fashion show 2/12


----------



## swags

bag-princess said:


> chuck???  mynique's husband???  THAT chuck???   hmmmmm........nope!:giggles:





I thought being a former football player he could take them if he wanted to, maybe not. 
I also thought perhaps he stayed out of it as he had recently appeared on the show to speak to kids about goals. But then of course he admitted to hitting it and quitting it with Phaedra and Kandi so maybe being a good example wasn't on his mind.


----------



## ClassicFab

Even though I'm not liking Cynthia these days, that is one gorgeous woman! I love those pics!


----------



## bag-princess

uh oh!!!! 

someone at Bravo is spilling some tea!!


--------

*Production Staff Claims Nene Leakes Is Angry Kenya Moore Is Becoming Bigger Star Than Her*


I work as a member of the production staff on BRAVOs _The Real Housewives of Atlanta_  and I wanted to clarify for people what was not aired during the brawl  in last nights episode since Nene Leakes has slandered us, the True  Entertainment production staff, and editors of the show. For one, Nenes  erratic behavior was simply because she felt Kenyas tardiness to her  event was a devised plan for the producers to make Kenya the new star of  the show, and it was NOT! Before Kenya arrived Nene was ranting,  pacing, and cursing us out about how she is the star of the show, she is  the relevant actress, she made The Real Housewives of Atlanta the  success it is today, and she should not have to wait for Kenya to arrive  to her event. Two PAs were verbally disrespected and threatened by  Nene when they simply tried to diffuse the situation by telling Nene  that the scene could not wrap until all housewives (Kenya included) were  present, we didnt air any of that footage.
When Kenya arrived to the event Nene  was already pissed, but we the producers told Nene beforehand that Kenya  was going to be running late. Nene then reverted her frustrations  towards Kenya and thats when she thought to bring up the Christopher  Williams and his common law wife rumor, that Kenya stated at the  winery, so that the room would gang up on Kenya, and it didnt work out  as Nene had originally planned. Prior to that night, Nene and Kenya had  no issues, it wasnt until one of the housewife husbands blurted out at  Nenes pajama party that we have to wait for the new star of the show  to arrive, which triggered Nenes anger, and entailed what the viewers  witnessed leading up to the melee. We didnt edit, manipulate, or  conjure up a devious plan to sabotage Nene like she would want people to  believe. We can not provide or present footage that a housewife does  not put out of themselves to be recorded. So for Nene to blame poor  editing on the production and editing staff is the furthest from the  truth, and showing no accountability on her end. For obvious reasons,  BRAVO network decided not to allow Nenes blog to go up on their site  when part 1 of the brawl occurred, because the network knew what Nene  was saying was not the truth.








http://realitywives.net/blogs/nene-leakes-angry-kenya-moore-bigger-star/
​


----------



## GoGlam

bag-princess said:


> uh oh!!!!
> 
> someone at Bravo is spilling some tea!!
> 
> 
> --------
> 
> *Production Staff Claims Nene Leakes Is Angry Kenya Moore Is Becoming Bigger Star Than Her*
> 
> 
> I work as a member of the production staff on BRAVOs _The Real Housewives of Atlanta_  and I wanted to clarify for people what was not aired during the brawl  in last nights episode since Nene Leakes has slandered us, the True  Entertainment production staff, and editors of the show. For one, Nenes  erratic behavior was simply because she felt Kenyas tardiness to her  event was a devised plan for the producers to make Kenya the new star of  the show, and it was NOT! Before Kenya arrived Nene was ranting,  pacing, and cursing us out about how she is the star of the show, she is  the relevant actress, she made The Real Housewives of Atlanta the  success it is today, and she should not have to wait for Kenya to arrive  to her event. Two PAs were verbally disrespected and threatened by  Nene when they simply tried to diffuse the situation by telling Nene  that the scene could not wrap until all housewives (Kenya included) were  present, we didnt air any of that footage.
> When Kenya arrived to the event Nene  was already pissed, but we the producers told Nene beforehand that Kenya  was going to be running late. Nene then reverted her frustrations  towards Kenya and thats when she thought to bring up the Christopher  Williams and his common law wife rumor, that Kenya stated at the  winery, so that the room would gang up on Kenya, and it didnt work out  as Nene had originally planned. Prior to that night, Nene and Kenya had  no issues, it wasnt until one of the housewife husbands blurted out at  Nenes pajama party that we have to wait for the new star of the show  to arrive, which triggered Nenes anger, and entailed what the viewers  witnessed leading up to the melee. We didnt edit, manipulate, or  conjure up a devious plan to sabotage Nene like she would want people to  believe. We can not provide or present footage that a housewife does  not put out of themselves to be recorded. So for Nene to blame poor  editing on the production and editing staff is the furthest from the  truth, and showing no accountability on her end. For obvious reasons,  BRAVO network decided not to allow Nenes blog to go up on their site  when part 1 of the brawl occurred, because the network knew what Nene  was saying was not the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://realitywives.net/blogs/nene-leakes-angry-kenya-moore-bigger-star/
> ​



We concluded that here.

Once again, NeNe is to blame for all the drama. Producers must love it though!


----------



## Kansashalo

sassys said:


> cynthia bailey at zang toi fashion show 2/12



get it cynthia!


----------



## Ginger Tea

No one wants to take responsibility. They are all in cohoots. Nene, Kenya & Bravo. They loose something, but in short scheme of things, they all win...viewers and ratings. Regardless which of these women has any responsibility, Bravo wins.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Sassys said:


> Cynthia Bailey at Zang Toi fashion show 2/12




Like the outfit. Love the boots.


----------



## Sassys

EXCLUSIVE: 'Where did she think he got his money from?' Real Housewife Phaedra Parks, her 'fraudster' husband and stubborn claims 'she knew about his $3m scam'
Apollo Nida, the ex-con husband of Phaedra Parks, is accused of $3m identity theft and fraud charges
The Real Housewives of Atlanta star has furiously denied claims that she was aware of the alleged crimes
Nida's former partner in crime stands by allegations she made in book that Parks is a 'crooked lawyer' - Parks has sued her for $30m

As one of the stars of Real Housewives of Atlanta Phaedra Parks is used to dealing with plenty of drama on screen.

But away from the cameras the celebrity lawyer and aspiring mortician finds herself at the center of a firestorm after the arrest of her ex-con husband on identity theft and fraud charges.

Apollo Nida is accused of being the mastermind behind a fraudulent scheme that netted more than $3m - with the scam being run while he was appearing alongside his wife on the hit Bravo TV series.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ter-husband-stubborn-claims-knew-3m-scam.html


----------



## Graw

Ginger Tea said:


> No one wants to take responsibility. They are all in cohoots. Nene, Kenya & Bravo. They loose something, but in short scheme of things, they all win...viewers and ratings. Regardless which of these women has any responsibility, Bravo wins.



Exactly!  Nene and Kenya are both intelligent.  People will tune in to see "their feud."  Who knows who created it or who keeps it going! 

Why wouldn't bravo air someone saying "we are waiting for the new star of the show to arrive?"  I don't buy that.

And, its unprofessional for a Bravo employee to report that information.  Not revealing their name makes it worse.  Its a "reality tv show."  We know what we are watching


----------



## djsmom

This is my first time seeing Phaedra without makeup. She's the equivalent of the Angie Stanton mug shot. And, her lips look she smokes.


----------



## Ginger Tea

djsmom said:


> This is my first time seeing Phaedra without makeup. She's the equivalent of the Angie Stanton mug shot. And, her lips look she smokes.




Thought she looked un-Southern Belle.


----------



## djsmom

Ginger Tea said:


> Thought she looked un-Southern Belle.




That's what Apollo wakes up to everyday.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Graw said:


> Exactly!  Nene and Kenya are both intelligent.  People will tune in to see "their feud."  Who knows who created it or who keeps it going!
> 
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't bravo air someone saying "we are waiting for the new star of the show to arrive?"  I don't buy that.
> 
> 
> 
> And, its unprofessional for a Bravo employee to report that information.  Not revealing their name makes it worse.  Its a "reality tv show."  We know what we are watching




Cause & effect. Get people aggravated before camera rolls and watch the fireworks. 

Leak this, that and the other get more interest coming in.


----------



## ClassicFab

I bet Peter messy a$$ made that new star of the show comment.


----------



## GoGlam

If Peter had not been there, most of what happened probably would not have happened.


----------



## swags

ClassicFab said:


> I bet Peter messy a$$ made that new star of the show comment.





That's what I was thinking! Maybe that's why him and Nene get into in on the upcoming episode.


----------



## tamshac77

Graw said:


> Exactly!  Nene and Kenya are both intelligent.  People will tune in to see "their feud."  Who knows who created it or who keeps it going!
> 
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't bravo air someone saying "we are waiting for the new star of the show to arrive?"  I don't buy that.
> 
> 
> 
> And, its unprofessional for a Bravo employee to report that information.  Not revealing their name makes it worse.  Its a "reality tv show."  We know what we are watching




Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> uh oh!!!!
> 
> someone at Bravo is spilling some tea!!
> 
> 
> --------
> 
> *Production Staff Claims Nene Leakes Is Angry Kenya Moore Is Becoming Bigger Star Than Her*
> 
> 
> I work as a member of the production staff on BRAVOs _The Real Housewives of Atlanta_  and I wanted to clarify for people what was not aired during the brawl  in last nights episode since Nene Leakes has slandered us, the True  Entertainment production staff, and editors of the show. For one, Nenes  erratic behavior was simply because she felt Kenyas tardiness to her  event was a devised plan for the producers to make Kenya the new star of  the show, and it was NOT! Before Kenya arrived Nene was ranting,  pacing, and cursing us out about how she is the star of the show, she is  the relevant actress, she made The Real Housewives of Atlanta the  success it is today, and she should not have to wait for Kenya to arrive  to her event. Two PAs were verbally disrespected and threatened by  Nene when they simply tried to diffuse the situation by telling Nene  that the scene could not wrap until all housewives (Kenya included) were  present, we didnt air any of that footage.
> When Kenya arrived to the event Nene  was already pissed, but we the producers told Nene beforehand that Kenya  was going to be running late. Nene then reverted her frustrations  towards Kenya and thats when she thought to bring up the Christopher  Williams and his common law wife rumor, that Kenya stated at the  winery, so that the room would gang up on Kenya, and it didnt work out  as Nene had originally planned. Prior to that night, Nene and Kenya had  no issues, it wasnt until one of the housewife husbands blurted out at  Nenes pajama party that we have to wait for the new star of the show  to arrive, which triggered Nenes anger, and entailed what the viewers  witnessed leading up to the melee. We didnt edit, manipulate, or  conjure up a devious plan to sabotage Nene like she would want people to  believe. We can not provide or present footage that a housewife does  not put out of themselves to be recorded. So for Nene to blame poor  editing on the production and editing staff is the furthest from the  truth, and showing no accountability on her end. For obvious reasons,  BRAVO network decided not to allow Nenes blog to go up on their site  when part 1 of the brawl occurred, because the network knew what Nene  was saying was not the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://realitywives.net/blogs/nene-leakes-angry-kenya-moore-bigger-star/
> ​




Lies they tell. I don't believe it.


----------



## MsLVinDC

tamshac77 said:


> Lies they tell. I don't believe it.




I could believe it. nene was hype on or about something.


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> uh oh!!!!
> 
> someone at Bravo is spilling some tea!!
> 
> 
> --------
> 
> *Production Staff Claims Nene Leakes Is Angry Kenya Moore Is Becoming Bigger Star Than Her*
> 
> 
> I work as a member of the production staff on BRAVOs _The Real Housewives of Atlanta_  and I wanted to clarify for people what was not aired during the brawl  in last nights episode since Nene Leakes has slandered us, the True  Entertainment production staff, and editors of the show. For one, Nenes  erratic behavior was simply because she felt Kenyas tardiness to her  event was a devised plan for the producers to make Kenya the new star of  the show, and it was NOT! Before Kenya arrived Nene was ranting,  pacing, and cursing us out about how she is the star of the show, she is  the relevant actress, she made The Real Housewives of Atlanta the  success it is today, and she should not have to wait for Kenya to arrive  to her event. Two PAs were verbally disrespected and threatened by  Nene when they simply tried to diffuse the situation by telling Nene  that the scene could not wrap until all housewives (Kenya included) were  present, we didnt air any of that footage.
> When Kenya arrived to the event Nene  was already pissed, but we the producers told Nene beforehand that Kenya  was going to be running late. Nene then reverted her frustrations  towards Kenya and thats when she thought to bring up the Christopher  Williams and his common law wife rumor, that Kenya stated at the  winery, so that the room would gang up on Kenya, and it didnt work out  as Nene had originally planned. Prior to that night, Nene and Kenya had  no issues, it wasnt until one of the housewife husbands blurted out at  Nenes pajama party that we have to wait for the new star of the show  to arrive, which triggered Nenes anger, and entailed what the viewers  witnessed leading up to the melee. We didnt edit, manipulate, or  conjure up a devious plan to sabotage Nene like she would want people to  believe. We can not provide or present footage that a housewife does  not put out of themselves to be recorded. So for Nene to blame poor  editing on the production and editing staff is the furthest from the  truth, and showing no accountability on her end. For obvious reasons,  BRAVO network decided not to allow Nenes blog to go up on their site  when part 1 of the brawl occurred, because the network knew what Nene  was saying was not the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://realitywives.net/blogs/nene-leakes-angry-kenya-moore-bigger-star/
> ​


Well I and others called this already.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Well I and others called this already.





duh!!  we all did!!

but since nobody here - that i know of  - works at Bravo in production it was nice to see that once again we were right straight from one of their horses mouths!


----------



## Ginger Tea

Hopefully the horse isn't Mr. Ed...the mouth is moving, but someone else actually making it talk. Time may tell.


----------



## Ladybug09

ClassicFab said:


> I bet Peter messy a$$ made that new star of the show comment.











swags said:


> That's what I was thinking! Maybe that's why him and Nene get into in on the upcoming episode.











tamshac77 said:


> Exactly what I was thinking.



I agree..






Ginger Tea said:


> Hopefully the horse isn't Mr. Ed...the mouth is moving, but someone else actually making it talk. Time may tell.


I hate that show. Strange show.


----------



## Graw

February 14, 2014: MediaTakeOut.com just got word of some EXCLUSIVE information . . . according to ROCK SOLID Bravo source, NeNe Leakes has given Bravo word that she DOES NOT want to return for next season of the Atlanta Housewives - unless KENYA MOORE is fired.

According to our MediaTakeOut.com snitch, all of the ladies of the Housewives are DEEP INTO NEGOTIATIONS on whether they'll be returning next year. So far, we're told that Kandi, Cynthia, and NeNe have been asked to return. Producers would LOVE for Phaedra to return, but her legal issues may prevent that from happening. And producers are still deciding whether Porsha and Kenya will be returning, or whether new housewives Natalie and Mynique will be taking their place.

As of RIGHT NOW . . . producers are leaning towards FIRING Porsha - but keeping KENYA. Especially because it's not clear whether Phaedra will be returning - given her LEGAL ISSUES. And producers are leaning towards bringing back NATALIE (Christopher Williams' wife) but not Mynique.

But the BIGGEST NEWS is that NeNe has basically given BRAVO an ultimatum - fire Kenya, or she QUITS. And NeNe is serious about it too. NeNe has formed a production company with Greg, and is negotiating with ANOTHER NETWORK for her own show - where she'll have TOTAL CONTROL over casting decisions.

So far Bravo is holding firm - and telling NeNe NO. And get this . . . a little birdie told us that if NeNe does walk . . . that they are willing to discuss possibly bringing NeNe's ARCH NEMESIS MARLO in as NeNe's replacement.

http://cdn.mediatakeout.com/67691/m...gets-fired-the-entire-cast-is-in-turmoil.html


----------



## LawQT1908

^^ I hope NeNe does leave! Yay for Marlo being her replacement!!!
I could careless if Kenya returns...


----------



## Sassys

I thought Bravo has a clause in their contracts that no one can do another reality show for a certain amount of time on another network.


----------



## swags

Think this is true? Nene didn't threaten to quit during her feud with Kim.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Um, Marlo is Nene's arch nemesis?


----------



## Ginger Tea

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Um, Marlo is Nene's arch nemesis?




Same question I had.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Sassys said:


> I thought Bravo has a clause in their contracts that no one can do another reality show for a certain amount of time on another network.




Same thought.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Um, Marlo is Nene's arch nemesis?


 
I was wondering the same thing... I thought they were friendly?


----------



## Florasun

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Um, Marlo is Nene's arch nemesis?





Ginger Tea said:


> Same question I had.



Me too.

Nene is getting too big for her britches. People who issue ultimatums should be careful. Bravo might just say "Bye, wig" then Nene is going to have to eat crow. Production company my foot.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^Yes, she is! Is she really even that big of a celebrity?


----------



## GoGlam

Bring in Marlo! At least we'll have totally fashionable bat-s%*t crazy drama!!


----------



## PrincessCypress

florasun said:


> me too.
> 
> Nene is getting too big for her britches. People who issue ultimatums should be careful. Bravo might just say "bye, wig" then nene is going to have to eat crow. Production company my foot.


this!!!


----------



## MsLVinDC

GoGlam said:


> Bring in Marlo! At least we'll have totally fashionable bat-s%*t crazy drama!!




Yaaas! Her Chanel rtw is worth watching!!!


----------



## GoGlam

MsLVinDC said:


> Yaaas! Her Chanel rtw is worth watching!!!



Amen!!


----------



## ClassicFab

I don't know if I can believe that MTO report. I thought Nene and Marlo were/are friends? Unless things have changed since the wedding?

And Nene if you are leaving, bye bish, good bye and good day. She's really boring now with all her talk of her "has-beenism". You did this show, you did that show, and yet you are still here with the rest of the peaches??? [angry man from Martin voice] Girl, sit ya a$$ down! [/angry man from Martin voice]. Of the two new supposed wives, I want to see Natalie. I need to see what is happening with Christopher Williams. Is it crack? Is he still snorting? What is going on here?


----------



## Sassys

I would love a whole new cast. No Mynique, No Natalie but yes to Marlo.


----------



## MsLVinDC

Sassys said:


> I would love a whole new cast. No Mynique, No Natalie but yes to Marlo.




Girl!!! I'm so with you on this statement! Definitely no Mynique and NO Natalie. Marlo is questionable unless she has an African prince stored away somewhere. 

On another note - basketball wives la is about to come back on the air. What's draya gonna bring this season lol!


----------



## Sassys

MsLVinDC said:


> Girl!!! I'm so with you on this statement! Definitely no Mynique and NO Natalie. Marlo is questionable unless she has an African prince stored away somewhere.
> 
> On another note - basketball wives la is about to come back on the air. What's draya gonna bring this season lol!



I saw the very first episode of BBW LA and never watched again. No clue who Draya is. No thanks! Along with no thanks to any of the Love and Hip hop shows. NOT!


----------



## MsLVinDC

Sassys said:


> I saw the very first episode of BBW LA and never watched again. No clue who Draya is. No thanks! Along with no thanks to any of the Love and Hip hop shows. NOT!




Ur missing out on prime rachetness!! Lol! It's okay no worries.


----------



## Deleted member 471265

sassys said:


> i would love a whole new cast. No mynique, no natalie but yes to marlo.



+1!


----------



## tomz_grl

Has anyone found out if Natalie and Christopher are really married?


----------



## Ginger Tea

tomz_grl said:


> Has anyone found out if Natalie and Christopher are really married?




Yes, Go back a few pages.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Never caught the full episode of Cynthia covering herself with her story, but why did Marlo have to be so forceful with Kandi? 

Brandon - okay, is your rib bruised or cracked? If cracked would be taped. Which is it? 

Cynthia's rendition of the account was incorrect. Have personal issue when anyone recounts anything incorrect and either adds or omit things. Kandi never behaved or responded in the way Cynthia depicted. Nor did she address her sister putting her hand on Kandi.

No one likes to be shoved especially when conditions are heated.


----------



## ClassicFab

Present


----------



## Sassys

Hair Salon looks fake. None of the stations have products or tools on it.


----------



## ClassicFab

Marlo is giving me Naomi Campbell. I'm here for it


----------



## Sassys

ClassicFab said:


> Marlo is giving me Naomi Campbell. I'm here for it



Yes! She is one fab ex-con :giggles:


----------



## ClassicFab

Sassys said:


> Yes! She is one fab ex-con :giggles:


----------



## Sassys

Porsha has to much tape on her breast.

Convicted????? The word is Conflicted IDIOT!!


----------



## Oruka

Porscha just acting like her self


She sings though.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Porsha didn't do a bad job.


----------



## Sassys

How many times are we going to do the male models stripping scene? They have been doing it since season one. Give it a rest already (along with the pole dancing classes).


----------



## Sassys

Ginger Tea said:


> Porsha didn't do a bad job.



Kandi said on Bethenny Porsha was in her show.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Marlo needs some more material in that hemline.


----------



## ClassicFab

OMG I cannot with all this Nene butt kissing. Eff her, but I do want the charity to get the money.


----------



## ClassicFab

Some of these men...No. 

Just no.


----------



## Sassys

Roller Derby for women who can't stand each other???? SMH


----------



## Oruka

Mama  Joyce, SMH


----------



## Sassys

Mama Joyce is a MESS


----------



## Graw

Ahhh you low down Heif** - Mama Joyce.  I wouldn't want to cross her.


----------



## Ginger Tea

That woman is rude and out of order.


----------



## ClassicFab

Nene you a lie.

And Cynthia you a lie. You were still involved in that auction. Girl stop.


----------



## Graw

Kenya is kind of sneaky if it is true that she is forcing Nene to acknowledge her by having this event.  It makes it seem as if Nene is the shady for not being overjoyed Kenya is raising money on her behalf.  If Kenya is having a ball which seems rather last minute although it is to benefit Nene's charity just to draw them closer she shouldn't.  Her having rehearsal/ auditions at Cynthia's establishment seems strategic to me.


----------



## Shoegal30

Kandi needs to get it together.  Her mama runs her..point.blank.to the period


----------



## ClassicFab

I'm with Todd on this. Ms. Joyce is out of order


----------



## Sassys

Shoegal30 said:


> Kandi needs to get it together.  Her mama runs her..point.blank.to the period



This!


----------



## Ladybug09

What kinda texturizer Todd got?  

I agree with Todd. Khandi think that ish is cute, and she can put Mama Joyce in check, and yet still respect her.


----------



## Graw

Ladybug09 said:


> What kinda texturizer Todd got?


----------



## ClassicFab

Why is this being done in Nene's honor??? Just raise money for the charity and move on. Ugh


----------



## Sassys

Uh, if NeNe is the guest of honor, she should have been asked/told before invites even went out.


----------



## Ginger Tea

How do you evite someone to a charity on their behalf and not call & speak with them and say you're doing this as a friend? Who does this?


----------



## Ladybug09

I HATE Kenyas Fake laugh?!!


----------



## Ginger Tea

Sassys said:


> Uh, if NeNe is the guest of honor, she should have been asked/told before invites even went out.




Nuf said...


----------



## Graw

Ok, now its clear.  *Kenya is beyond manipulative. *

She plans an event to honor Nene and only tells her by sending her an evite a few days before???

I would feel that is not a proper invitation as well.  Kenya is being passive aggressive.  Kenya could have had the event for her charity or any other charity.

Friends don't do that to friends.  Kenya is clearly working Cynthia because she is Nene's friend.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Nene walking in pissed.


----------



## ClassicFab

Ginger Tea said:


> How do you evite someone to a charity on their behalf and not call & speak with them and say you're doing this as a friend? Who does this?



Yes, this is kind of tacky.


----------



## ClassicFab

OMG Kenya!!!!

This bish is a bish!!!!

ETA: This gets worse by the minute! 

And is that Benny from THATHN???


----------



## Graw

ClassicFab said:


> Yes, this is kind of tacky.



Bravo probably set this up.  This is why the ratings are so high.  This is a soap opera!  Nene needs to also remember none of these people who came to support the event deserve a cold shoulder.  She should have stayed home or came with a smile and spoken to Kenya privately. 

Kenya was dead wrong, but Nene still should behave as an adult and "celebrity."


----------



## Graw

ClassicFab said:


> OMG Kenya!!!!
> 
> This bish is a bish!!!!
> 
> ETA: This gets worse by the minute!
> 
> And is that Benny from THATHN???



Yes that is Cutie Pie Benny - Tyler Lepley- from the Have and the have nots on Oprah Winfrey Network!


----------



## DC-Cutie

This is some ghetto mess


----------



## Sassys

Peter is right. If you show up, then act like a Lady and handle Kenya another day.


----------



## Graw

Graw said:


> Bravo probably set this up.  This is why the ratings are so high.  This is a soap opera!  Nene needs to also remember none of these people who came to support the event deserve a cold shoulder.  She should have stayed home or came with a smile and spoken to Kenya privately.
> 
> Kenya was dead wrong, but Nene still should behave as an adult and "celebrity."



Wow, Peter just said it all!  Nene is killing herself.


----------



## ClassicFab

And what level are you on?

And Peter how you chastising Nene, yet you're leaving as well?? Okaaaaaay

ETA: And now Messy Marlo has reached deep into her larynx to get Nene together??


----------



## djsmom

Greg is hilarious


----------



## Sassys

They need to hire Marlo full time. I am so over NeNe thinking she is better than everyone.

Off to watch Walking Dead.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Everyone wrong for different reasons. Unfortunate.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sorry, but to me Greg epitomizes B!tch azzzzness, cause he is Nenes b!tch!


----------



## Graw

DC-Cutie said:


> This is some ghetto mess



I think it is going to be worse next week with Marlo yelling and chasing after Nene!  Cynthia saying she has never seen Nene walk away from a fight, that is a first, but it shows growth.  And it is Marlo :doggie:


----------



## Ladybug09

Graw said:


> I think it is going to be worse next week with Marlo yelling and chasing after Nene!  Cynthia saying she has never seen Nene walk away from a fight, that is a first, but it shows growth.  And it is Marlo :doggie:



Nah, I dont think it's growth, I think Nene knows she wouldn't win against Marlo...Nene picks on the Weak.


----------



## Oruka

Kenya's karma will catch up with her. She set Nene up big time.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Nah, I dont think it's growth, I think Nene knows she wouldn't win against Marlo...Nene picks on the Weak.



Agree, Marlo sliced a woman before.


----------



## swags

How about Kandi working out to Phaedra's video? That made me lol for some reason.


----------



## tonij2000

Sassys said:


> Peter is right. If you show up, then act like a Lady and handle Kenya another day.


Yep, too bad Greg didn't check her,


Ladybug09 said:


> Sorry, but to me Greg epitomizes B!tch azzzzness, cause he is Nenes b!tch!


Exactly, he used to be her voice of reason but now she just treats him like the help.


----------



## Ladybug09

Oruka said:


> Kenya's karma will catch up with her. She set Nene up big time.



If she were that angry, she should not have gone.


----------



## tonij2000

Ladybug09 said:


> Nah, I dont think it's growth, I think Nene knows she wouldn't win against Marlo...Nene picks on the Weak.



Yeah, and I don't think that Marlo will kiss her behind like some of the others do.


----------



## Sassys

swags said:


> How about Kandi working out to Phaedra's video? That made me lol for some reason.



With full eye make up on!


----------



## djsmom

Ladybug09 said:


> Sorry, but to me Greg epitomizes B!tch azzzzness, cause he is Nenes b!tch!




She is definitely the breadwinner in that family.


----------



## Sassys

Oruka said:


> Kenya's karma will catch up with her. She set Nene up big time.



Nene set herself up. She didn't have to go (unless producers made her). She claims to be better than everyone else, yet she acted like an a$$ with no home training.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Not a simple thing to behave above board when you're slammed for the outcome of the previous events and to have Cynthia try to make amends on Kenya's behalf. 

It is a road least traveled and often has a difficult return from.


----------



## honeyshopper

Oruka said:


> Kenya's karma will catch up with her. She set Nene up big time.




No more than Nene stirring up all those questions at pillow talk. Nene is getting a taste of her own medicine.


----------



## MsLVinDC

Graw said:


> Bravo probably set this up.  This is why the ratings are so high.  This is a soap opera!  Nene needs to also remember none of these people who came to support the event deserve a cold shoulder.  She should have stayed home or came with a smile and spoken to Kenya privately.
> 
> 
> 
> Kenya was dead wrong, but Nene still should behave as an adult and "celebrity."




This!


----------



## MsLVinDC

Sassys said:


> Peter is right. If you show up, then act like a Lady and handle Kenya another day.




Yaaas!


----------



## Cherrasaki

For once I actually agree with Peter. lol He was right to call Nene out on her behavior.  She deserved it.


----------



## sunspray

Sassys said:


> Nene set herself up. She didn't have to go (unless producers made her). She claims to be better than everyone else, yet she acted like an a$$ with no home training.



Exactly.  

And like Kenya said, she made them both look bad. Kenya was wrong first with the whole invite thing but people will remember who was wrong last. Kenya wronged Nene and in turn Nene wronged a whole party full of people. She basically spit on everyone there because she's pissed at Kenya. So wrong.


----------



## tamshac77

Graw said:


> Ok, now its clear.  *Kenya is beyond manipulative. *
> 
> 
> 
> She plans an event to honor Nene and only tells her by sending her an evite a few days before???
> 
> 
> 
> I would feel that is not a proper invitation as well.  Kenya is being passive aggressive.  Kenya could have had the event for her charity or any other charity.
> 
> 
> 
> Friends don't do that to friends.  Kenya is clearly working Cynthia because she is Nene's friend.




The whole thing is unbelievable. Who evites the honoree of an event? And I can't believe that nobody read Kenya for it. Preposterous.


----------



## tamshac77

Graw said:


> Bravo probably set this up.  This is why the ratings are so high.  This is a soap opera!  Nene needs to also remember none of these people who came to support the event deserve a cold shoulder.  She should have stayed home or came with a smile and spoken to Kenya privately.
> 
> 
> 
> Kenya was dead wrong, but Nene still should behave as an adult and "celebrity."




I agree.


----------



## tamshac77

oruka said:


> kenya's karma will catch up with her. She set nene up big time.



I believe she was getting back at Nene for the Pillow Talk Brawl.


----------



## zaara10

What's crazy is it would've been kandi's $$$ momma Joyce was gonna use to set Todd up! Kandi needs to get a back bone & stand up for herself to her mother. It doesn't mean she loves her mom any les. 

I can't believe I agreed w/ Peter. Everything he said to nene was spot on & I'm glad he called her out on it. And Greg just looked like a fool. He is really letting nene run the show. I'm over her. Talking about being on a level above others at a charity event; smdh. Have a seat nene.


----------



## PrincessCypress

zaara10 said:


> What's crazy is it would've been kandi's $$$ momma Joyce was gonna use to set Todd up! Kandi needs to get a back bone & stand up for herself to her mother. It doesn't mean she loves her mom any les.
> 
> I can't believe I agreed w/ Peter. Everything he said to nene was spot on & I'm glad he called her out on it. And Greg just looked like a fool. He is really letting nene run the show. I'm over her. Talking about being on a level above others at a charity event; smdh. Have a seat nene.


This!!! On all points.


----------



## Florasun

zaara10 said:


> What's crazy is it would've been kandi's $$$ momma Joyce was gonna use to set Todd up! Kandi needs to get a back bone & stand up for herself to her mother. It doesn't mean she loves her mom any les.
> 
> I can't believe I agreed w/ Peter. Everything he said to nene was spot on & I'm glad he called her out on it. And Greg just looked like a fool. He is really letting nene run the show. I'm over her. Talking about being on a level above others at a charity event; smdh. Have a seat nene.





PrincessCypress said:


> This!!! On all points.



+1

Gregg is too afraid to say anything now. Nene has kicked him to the curb once, he doesn't want to risk it again! Where did their second wedding take place - or rather where did they get their license ? Wondering if Gregg is eligible for community property or did he sign a prenup?


----------



## bag-princess

Florasun said:


> +1
> 
> Gregg is too afraid to say anything now. Nene has kicked him to the curb once, he doesn't want to risk it again! Where did their second wedding take place - or rather where did they get their license ? Wondering if Gregg is eligible for community property *or did he sign a prenup*?





yes nene said that this time around there was a prenup!


i don't know why anyone would believe anything kenya says!!!  she did not throw this party out of the goodness of her cold hard heart!  the woman that you claim to be honoring was not even called let alone sent an invite!!!   chile please!  to me that says my attendance was not needed or expected.   i guess pheadra really is the ONLY southern belle in the group that knows how these things are really done!


----------



## limom

Bravo needs to bring back Marlo ASAP.
Between her fashions and her weave game, she keeps me watching!


----------



## BagLovingMom

The whole evite thing to Nene was passive aggressive IMO but Nene acted horribly and so immature.  From her facial expressions to the speech, just awful.  Peter was so right with his comments, although he should have stayed.  Nene was redic when confronted too, she's mad that Peter isn't a yes-,man like Gregg has become, smh!


----------



## honeyshopper

Kenya was playing the "game".  Nene could have taken the high road and said a few things about the charity and let the bids begin.  Instead she was foul.  I have to watch it again, I thought she said I'm not about the the charity, I'm all about me???  If so, that's real low and she deserves all the nasty comments she gets.


----------



## Deco

Why do people think Kenya set Nene up?  Set up for what?  To look good in front of people?  I'm not following.  Yeah, the evite was stupidly inadequate, but it was far from damaging or underhanded.  It's not like Nene was asked to do anything complicated, or that the event was designed to make Nene look bad.  Kenya did no such thing.   All Nene had to do was say a few gracious or even neutral words.  Nene had no fear going up and taking the mike.  She was perfectly calm as she chose to insult everyone there and the charity.    And how is this Kenya's fault? The only reason they've twisted this into EviteGate is because Nene was pissed off that Kenya did not genuflect before her and kiss her ring before the event.

Kandi has some serious boundary issues with her mom.  It's ironic that Kandi thinks that fiances and friends will come and go, but her mom will never leave her side and will always be there for her.   I don't believe that for a second.  Mama Joyce will not hesitate to cut Kandi off if her wishes (and financial needs) aren't catered to.


----------



## honeyshopper

dup


----------



## sunspray

honeyshopper said:


> Kenya was playing the "game".  Nene could have taken the high road and said a few things about the charity and let the bids begin.  Instead she was foul.  I have to watch it again, I thought she said I'm not about the the charity, I'm all about me???  If so, that's real low and she deserves all the nasty comments she gets.



You mean before the "speech"? I could be wrong, but I thought she said, "It's not about the charity, it's not about me." That was when she first got there. Because they were making a big deal that it was for her charity and to honor her.


----------



## honeyshopper

Yes, before the speech.  The clip is up on Bravo under "Kenya Gets the Cold Shoulder".  Cynthia says, It's to support your charity and Nene says it's not my charity, I support Nene.  I _think_ that's what she said.



sunspray said:


> You mean before the "speech"? I could be wrong, but I thought she said, "It's not about the charity, it's not about me." That was when she first got there. Because they were making a big deal that it was for her charity and to honor her.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I had to look up genuflect.

I have only seen the last 3 episodes but I think Marlo and Kenya would make a good show on so many levels. Seeing them interact in that one episode made me kinda see them as two little snakes in the grass - with fabulous closets.


----------



## MsLVinDC

Alex Spoils Me said:


> I had to look up genuflect.
> 
> I have only seen the last 3 episodes but I think Marlo and Kenya would make a good show on so many levels. Seeing them interact in that one episode made me kinda see them as two little snakes in the grass - with fabulous closets.




Yaaaas! Yaaaaaas! Yaaaaaaaas!  And, maybe Marlo can find Kenya a man to boot!! I would love it!  And, both of them don't bite their tongues...regular drama for us!  Lol!!! But wait, they would have to change the name of the show since neither have husbands. Lol!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Hahaha, who needs that title when they can go with something really classy trashy


----------



## PrincessCypress

MsLVinDC said:


> Yaaaas! Yaaaaaas! Yaaaaaaaas!  And, maybe Marlo can find Kenya a man to boot!! I would love it!  And, both of them don't bite their tongues...regular drama for us!  Lol!!! But wait, they would have to change the name of the show since neither have husbands. Lol!





Alex Spoils Me said:


> I had to look up genuflect.
> 
> I have only seen the last 3 episodes but I think Marlo and Kenya would make a good show on so many levels. Seeing them interact in that one episode made me kinda see them as two little snakes in the grass - with fabulous closets.


Yes!!! I'd love to watch Marlo and Kenya, I couldn't care less about Nene (or Phaedra, for that matter). Need to film them hanging out in their closets, I haven't seen enough of their Chanel collections!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

PrincessCypress said:


> Yes!!! I'd love to watch Marlo and Kenya, I couldn't care less about Nene (or Phaedra, for that matter). Need to film them hanging out in their closets, I haven't seen enough of their Chanel collections!



Yup. When I watched them interact I felt a ding go off in my head. I don't know much about Marlo - but what I do know, Marlo + Kenya =


----------



## illari

honeyshopper said:


> Yes, before the speech.  The clip is up on Bravo under "Kenya Gets the Cold Shoulder".  Cynthia says, It's to support your charity and Nene says it's not my charity, I support Nene.  I _think_ that's what she said.



I thought she said, "It's not _my_ charity, I support *many*". I think she was trying to make the point that she supports more than one charity and that the event Kenya put on to "honour Nene" wasn't really about her.


----------



## honeyshopper

Ok thanks. I kept replaying it as I couldn't make out nene said. All she had to do was put together a few sentences to benefit the charity. Her behavior was beyond ugly.


----------



## illari

honeyshopper said:


> Ok thanks. I kept replaying it as I couldn't make out nene said. All she had to do was put together a few sentences to benefit the charity. Her behavior was beyond ugly.


I agree, her behaviour was disgraceful to everyone present and towards the charity. It shouldn't have been that difficult for her to say something positive to benefit a charity she already supports.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm trying to figure something out, if Kenya invited NeNe and wanted her to be the guest of honor but didn't get an RSVP, why didn't she pick up the phone and CALL HER!!

And for nene if she didn't want to go, she shouldn't have went.  Plain and simple. But I'm sure bravo told her to go. Ya know for the drama.  

It was just dumb all around, really.


----------



## bag-princess

*Peter Thomas Allegedly Involved In Apollo Nidas Scam*







via _*Radar Online*_:
Phaedra Parks isnt the only _Real Housewives of Atlanta_  cast member to be swept up in the drama surrounding her husband, Apollo  Nidas arrest for multiple counts of fraud and identity theft. This  weekend, her co-star Cynthia Bailey spoke out to deny new reports that  her husband, Nidas BFF Peter Thomas, was involved in the alleged scam.
I cant speak on Apollo, but I can say  that Peter Thomas doesnt have anything to do with a bank fraud scandal * to my knowledge*,Bailey told Jet magazine. The feds are not sitting  outside of our house. That is just not accurate information 
Thomas himself claimed to be blindsided  when news of Nidas arrest hit the web. I dont know nothing about  it, he told Sister 2 Sister at the time. I have absolutely no comment  on his arrest.
I just have to wait, like everyone  else, to see how it plays out, he continued. I hope that everything  will play out in the best form.
Indeed, according to filings with the  Georgia Secretary of State obtained by Radar, Thomas and Nida had no  official business links.










http://realitywives.net/blogs/peter-thomas-allegedly-involved-apollo-nida-scam/










is it odd to anyone else but me that cynthia would phrase it that way - "to my knowledge" -  instead of emphatically denying that her husband would not be involved???  or is she covering her own behind and making sure that the powers that be know that she has no clue if something happens down the road.   not that it would be hard to believe that she is clueless of course!!:giggles:


​


----------



## saira1214

My questions is, why was Nene pretending like she didn't know about it? Even though the Evite had been opened, and assuming it wasn't Nene that opened it, Nene still had knowledge about it before the party. Cynthia let her know, etc. Kenya obviously should have called Nene to ensure that she was coming, but honestly, Nene should have cleaned it up before she got there. She showed her true colors up there.


----------



## MsLVinDC

bag-princess said:


> *Peter Thomas Allegedly Involved In Apollo Nidas Scam*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via _*Radar Online*_:
> Phaedra Parks isnt the only _Real Housewives of Atlanta_  cast member to be swept up in the drama surrounding her husband, Apollo  Nidas arrest for multiple counts of fraud and identity theft. This  weekend, her co-star Cynthia Bailey spoke out to deny new reports that  her husband, Nidas BFF Peter Thomas, was involved in the alleged scam.
> I cant speak on Apollo, but I can say  that Peter Thomas doesnt have anything to do with a bank fraud scandal * to my knowledge*,Bailey told Jet magazine. The feds are not sitting  outside of our house. That is just not accurate information 
> Thomas himself claimed to be blindsided  when news of Nidas arrest hit the web. I dont know nothing about  it, he told Sister 2 Sister at the time. I have absolutely no comment  on his arrest.
> I just have to wait, like everyone  else, to see how it plays out, he continued. I hope that everything  will play out in the best form.
> Indeed, according to filings with the  Georgia Secretary of State obtained by Radar, Thomas and Nida had no  official business links.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://realitywives.net/blogs/peter-thomas-allegedly-involved-apollo-nida-scam/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it odd to anyone else but me that cynthia would phrase it that way - "to my knowledge" -  instead of emphatically denying that her husband would not be involved???  or is she covering her own behind and making sure that the powers that be know that she has no clue if something happens down the road.   not that it would be hard to believe that she is clueless of course!!:giggles:
> 
> 
> ​




That's because peter conducts all kinds of business and tells his wife afterwards. He's even been caught and said doing so this season.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Cynthia needs to just let Peter go on about his shady business.


----------



## bag-princess

MsLVinDC said:


> That's because peter conducts all kinds of business and tells his wife afterwards. He's even been caught and said doing so this season.





exactly!!   and she obviously knows this.

ITA with dc-cutie that peter is very shady and cynthia better watch out or he will be in the news the next time!   mr "i need my own apartment and space"!


----------



## Ginger Tea

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm trying to figure something out, if Kenya invited NeNe and wanted her to be the guest of honor but didn't get an RSVP, why didn't she pick up the phone and CALL HER!!
> 
> And for nene if she didn't want to go, she shouldn't have went.  Plain and simple. But I'm sure bravo told her to go. Ya know for the drama.
> 
> It was just dumb all around, really.




That is my opinion. One is not the sole mess. Both are.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

The charity event was a HUGE disaster, I wonder how awful and awkward the other guests must have felt.


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> *Peter Thomas Allegedly Involved In Apollo Nidas Scam*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via _*Radar Online*_:
> Phaedra Parks isnt the only _Real Housewives of Atlanta_  cast member to be swept up in the drama surrounding her husband, Apollo  Nidas arrest for multiple counts of fraud and identity theft. This  weekend, her co-star Cynthia Bailey spoke out to deny new reports that  her husband, Nidas BFF Peter Thomas, was involved in the alleged scam.
> I cant speak on Apollo, but I can say  that Peter Thomas doesnt have anything to do with a bank fraud scandal * to my knowledge*,Bailey told Jet magazine. The feds are not sitting  outside of our house. That is just not accurate information 
> Thomas himself claimed to be blindsided  when news of Nidas arrest hit the web. I dont know nothing about  it, he told Sister 2 Sister at the time. I have absolutely no comment  on his arrest.
> I just have to wait, like everyone  else, to see how it plays out, he continued. I hope that everything  will play out in the best form.
> Indeed, according to filings with the  Georgia Secretary of State obtained by Radar, Thomas and Nida had no  official business links.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://realitywives.net/blogs/peter-thomas-allegedly-involved-apollo-nida-scam/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it odd to anyone else but me that cynthia would phrase it that way - "to my knowledge" -  instead of emphatically denying that her husband would not be involved???  or is she covering her own behind and making sure that the powers that be know that she has no clue if something happens down the road.   not that it would be hard to believe that she is clueless of course!!:giggles:
> 
> 
> ​











bag-princess said:


> exactly!!   and she obviously knows this.
> 
> ITA with dc-cutie that peter is very shady and cynthia better watch out or he will be in the news the next time!   mr "i need my own apartment and space"!


I agree because of this.


----------



## Kansashalo

Alex Spoils Me said:


> I had to look up genuflect.
> 
> I have only seen the last 3 episodes but I think Marlo and Kenya would make a good show on so many levels. Seeing them interact in that one episode made me kinda see them as two little snakes in the grass - with fabulous closets.



Those two (Marlo/Kenya) remind me of Nene and Kim back during season 1 and 2.


----------



## zuzu717

Am I the only one that actually believes that there IS something going on between Todd and Carmen? The scene when they told kandi she had to work on herself and that Carmen was going to make the appointment and Todd was going to drop her off had me feeling like they were secretly wanting to make plans with each other while kandi's in therapy. Just my opinion...


----------



## bag-princess

zuzu717 said:


> Am I the only one that actually believes that there IS something going on between Todd and Carmen? The scene when they told kandi she had to work on herself and that Carmen was going to make the appointment and Todd was going to drop her off had me feeling like they were secretly wanting to make plans with each other while kandi's in therapy. Just my opinion...






 honey she gives me all kinds of red flags when she is trying to advise kandi on how to handle her mother!!!  i really believes she is loving that tension between them because it will cause problems for kandi and todd!  and then she will swoop in with a friendly ear and shoulder for him to lean on!


----------



## Graw

Oruka said:


> Kenya's karma will catch up with her. She set Nene up big time.







swags said:


> How about Kandi working out to Phaedra's video? That made me lol for some reason.


  Me too! 



Alex Spoils Me said:


> Seeing them interact in that one episode made me kinda see them as *two little snakes in the grass*


  Kenya and Marlo are!



bag-princess said:


> *Peter Thomas Allegedly Involved In Apollo Nidas Scam*
> 
> via _*Radar Online*_:
> Phaedra Parks isnt the only _Real Housewives of Atlanta_  cast member to be swept up in the drama surrounding her husband, Apollo  Nidas arrest for multiple counts of fraud and identity theft. This  weekend, her co-star Cynthia Bailey spoke out to deny new reports that  her husband, Nidas BFF Peter Thomas, was involved in the alleged scam.
> I cant speak on Apollo, but I can say  that Peter Thomas doesnt have anything to do with a bank fraud scandal * to my knowledge*,Bailey told Jet magazine. The feds are not sitting  outside of our house. That is just not accurate information 
> Thomas himself claimed to be blindsided  when news of Nidas arrest hit the web. I dont know nothing about  it, he told Sister 2 Sister at the time. I have absolutely no comment  on his arrest.
> I just have to wait, like everyone  else, to see how it plays out, he continued. I hope that everything  will play out in the best form.
> Indeed, according to filings with the  Georgia Secretary of State obtained by Radar, Thomas and Nida had no  official business links.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://realitywives.net/blogs/peter-thomas-allegedly-involved-apollo-nida-scam/
> 
> is it odd to anyone else but me that cynthia would phrase it that way - "to my knowledge" -  instead of emphatically denying that her husband would not be involved???  or is she covering her own behind and making sure that the powers that be know that she has no clue if something happens down the road.   not that it would be hard to believe that she is clueless of course!!:giggles:
> 
> 
> ​



To my knowledge, you are correct, but it is Cynthia she is always on the fence! 



zuzu717 said:


> Am I the only one that actually believes that there IS something going on between Todd and Carmen? The scene when they told kandi she had to work on herself and that Carmen was going to make the appointment and Todd was going to drop her off had me feeling like they were secretly wanting to make plans with each other while kandi's in therapy. Just my opinion...



I raised my eyebrows as well.  It is only a matter of time before both of them are out of Kandi's life.  Kandi was is a series of bad relationships, then tragedy struck and Todd appeared as something/someone "stable" in her life.  I don't feel the love when they are filming.  We only see snippets of their life, who knows, just my feeling so far.



bag-princess said:


> honey she gives me all kinds of red flags when she is trying to advise kandi on how to handle her mother!!!  i really believes she is loving that tension between them because it will cause problems for kandi and todd!  and then she will swoop in with a friendly ear and shoulder for him to lean on!



Yes, her facial expressions as well.  She looks like she is enjoying Mama Joyce behaving this way.  Where was she when Kandi was born? Mama Joyce was there, not her.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

zuzu717 said:


> Am I the only one that actually believes that there IS something going on between Todd and Carmen? The scene when they told kandi she had to work on herself and that Carmen was going to make the appointment and Todd was going to drop her off had me feeling like they were secretly wanting to make plans with each other while kandi's in therapy. Just my opinion...




I definitely thought that was a bit odd. It was like a scene out of some Lifetime movie where the friend tries to steal the other's life, family, etc. it was like they were plotting against her and Kandi was just falling for it. 

I hope it's not true, but what if Mama Joyce ends up being right.


----------



## zuzu717

As much as I hate how momma Joyce is acting a part of me feels like she is absolutely right about Todd and everything is going to blow up in kandi's face. She obviously has a history of not picking the right guys. She is so desperate to finally get married that she is willing to settle for someone who obviously doesn't have that passion for her like she has for him. He never really seems "into" her for some reason...


----------



## Stilettolife

zuzu717 said:


> Am I the only one that actually believes that there IS something going on between Todd and Carmen? The scene when they told kandi she had to work on herself and that Carmen was going to make the appointment and Todd was going to drop her off had me feeling like they were secretly wanting to make plans with each other while kandi's in therapy. Just my opinion...


 


bag-princess said:


> honey she gives me all kinds of red flags when she is trying to advise kandi on how to handle her mother!!! i really believes she is loving that tension between them because it will cause problems for kandi and todd! and then she will swoop in with a friendly ear and shoulder for him to lean on!


 
Nope, I got that vibe from the beginning.

I'm definitely on Mama Joyce's side, because something aint right about Carmen and Todd.


----------



## Stilettolife

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm trying to figure something out, if Kenya invited NeNe and wanted her to be the guest of honor but didn't get an RSVP, why didn't she pick up the phone and CALL HER!!
> 
> And for nene if she didn't want to go, she shouldn't have went. Plain and simple. But I'm sure bravo told her to go. Ya know for the drama.
> 
> It was just dumb all around, really.


 
It was probably a set up on Kenya's part, so that Nene would react the way that she did and it would be on camera.  

It this is correct, then it was marvelously manipulative.  

Either way, Nene acted like a fool.  Kenya gave her some rope, and Nene hung herself.  She shouldn't have come if she didn't want to go.


----------



## GoGlam

I too got a strange vibe when all three were talking about Mama Joyce.

I have to say, though, Mama Joyce is doing this all wrong.  She is making a case against herself and there is no one to blame for that but herself.  Even if she is right about Todd and Kandi's bestf, the way this has all gone down is not helping her cause.

I am almost certain that if Joyce spoke to Kandi calmly and convinced her to cover her assets should there be a divorce, Kandi would do that.  If Todd is being shady, it will come out sooner or later.


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Wow just wow at this Press Release from Saving Our Daughters Foundation http://savingourdaughters.org/official-statement-from-saving-our-daughters/#

*"To all of our sponsors, contributors and friends - *​​ On February 16, 2014, Saving Our Daughters was mentioned on the  episode of Real Housewives of Atlanta as being honored with a fundraiser  on its behalf.
 Our charity was contacted by publicist April Love to get approval and  give notice of this upcoming event. Much to our delight, we were indeed  honored to be chosen. After all, one of our largest financial  contributors, Mrs. NeNe Leakes who has been responsible for  contributions in the thousands of dollars throughout the years, is a  member of the cast.
 Days later, to our surprise Ms. Love did contact me and inform me  that she had decided to terminate her company&#8217;s involvement with this  event. At that point, Ms. Moore contacted me to continue moving forward  with the event as purposed and planned. This call took place a day  before the event was scheduled to take place.
 Upon seeing the event unfold on TV, it was noticed that Ms. Kenya  Moore stated that she was giving this charitable event in honor of Mrs.  Leakes, with Saving Our Daughters as the recipient of the proceeds from  the charity event. Honorees at this point were switched without our  knowledge, but again, we are appreciative of any and all support for the  organization.
 Had we been made aware that this fundraising event was in honor of  Mrs. Leakes, we certainly would have been present with the plaques and  certificates of appreciation that we currently have to present to Mrs.  Leakes for her outstanding efforts and support for Saving Our Daughters.  This would have been the perfect opportunity for us to honor her, as  well. We were not aware of this and it appears that Mrs. Leakes wasn&#8217;t  aware either.
 The light in which Saving Our Daughters was depicted was less than  favorable. The organization received several calls from other supporters  about our involvement in this event. They were extremely disappointed  and felt that the organization was being taken advantage of.
 We go on record by stating that we at Saving our Daughters have never  and will not ever be involved in any drive where the exact purpose is  not clear, stated or held to with only approved changes. We would not  ever jeopardize our continuing support from our friends by being a part  of what appears to have been tainted from the start.
 In closing, Ms. Kenya Moore stated that thousands of dollars were  raised at this event. To protect the integrity of Saving Our Daughters,  our records show that we did not receive any of the proceeds raised from  Ms. Moore&#8217;s masquerade ball.
 However, we do appreciate the contribution we did receive of $500 for our annual Christmas doll drive for children with cancer"


----------



## Bentley1

Omg ^


----------



## tomz_grl

Wow!


----------



## MsLVinDC

Well dayum!


----------



## djsmom

This may be Kenya's last season, what she did was unethical.


----------



## GoldengirlNY

Shady boots Kenya. I'm glad they clarified what went on behind closed doors.., how unethical.


----------



## Ginger Tea

"We would not  ever jeopardize our continuing support from our friends by being a part  of what appears to have been tainted from the start."

Guess NeNe might be saying - regardless of my disposition at the event - Boop, there it is. And...to date charity has received none of the contributions made from the auction of the bachelors.

Too, if NeNe was down with it she may have been held in question regarding those contributions as well.


----------



## Sassys

Wow, I said to myself on Sunday, I would never trust any of those women to give money I gave for a charity. And, my gut was right on.


----------



## djsmom

now we need to find out why Ms. Love pulled out at the minute. I peeped on twitter but nothing's going on. She did retweet nenes statement and nene retweeted something from her so they know each other. let me go to LSA, this is interesting.


----------



## Sassys

I wonder if the guest checks were cashed and whom did they write their checks to.


----------



## honeyshopper

I'm shocked.  How did Kenya think that she wouldn't get caught with this airing on national tv?  Doing this AFTER Theresa's issues on NJ and Apollo's arrest. 

April Love is a friend of Nene.  

There HAS to be more to this story.


----------



## DC-Cutie

MsLVinDC said:


> Well dayum!



My response as well.  

I hope Andy questions this during the reunion!   This season is full of scams and tom foolery!


----------



## djsmom

honeyshopper said:


> I'm shocked.  How did Kenya think that she wouldn't get caught with this airing on national tv?  Doing this AFTER Theresa's issues on NJ and Apollo's arrest.
> 
> April Love is a friend of Nene.
> 
> There HAS to be more to this story.




that's why I believe nene knew about it. if I read correctly, didn't Nene say Kenya used a PR firm to send evites and she found out the night before. The publicist backed out the night before.


----------



## ClassicFab

Ooooooh goodness! This is just downright shameful I really feel bad for the charity at this point. Being used as a pawn in this whole scheme. Ugh!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Wow. So I wonder if money was actually collected or if it was just for show? Maybe Kenya's other motive was to get her rent paid.

I wonder who Nene was referring to as an opportunist on her blog? Opportunist is so overused this season.


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

This is so messy stuff I hope everything becomes revealed at the reunion and I want to know where did the money go.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Cynthia Bailey Wishes She Didnt Make NeNe Leakes Go to Kenya Moores Charity Gala
Share

Remind Me To Watch

Reward Me
February 18, 2014 at 11:19AM EST by Maria Valiente
Related: Real Housewives of Atlanta, Cynthia Bailey, NeNe Leakes, News, Reality Gossip, Kenya Moore


Credit: Charles Sykes/Bravo

Cynthia Bailey was determined to get NeNe Leakes to attend Kenya Moore's Masquerade Ball charity event on this week's February 16 episode of The Real Housewives of Atlanta. However, after the way things went down when NeNe did decide to show up, Cynthia is definitely regretting her decision.

The former supermodel took to Twitter to talk about her bad judgment as the episode was airing. "I regret I called her 50,000 time to come to @KenyaMoore event  I thought it was the right thing to do," Cynthia wrote.

During the episode, NeNe made it very clear that she had no interest in attending Kenya's gala, but that Cynthia's persistence finally made her give in. Unfortunately, she had no idea that Kenya would ask her to speak at the party and introduce her as her dear friend. Needless to say, NeNe was pissed.

"It's amazing how many good friends I have and don't know about it. I'd like to thank Saving Our Daughters, which is one of many charities that I work with," NeNe said coldly, before strutting away.

Both Cynthia and her husband, Peter Thomas, were pretty shocked by her curt behavior. Peter explained, "I don't agree with what NeNe just did. Whatever beef they had, this is not the place for it  This is a charity event. You went up there, and everybody felt the tension  I would not walk into a room like that."

Meanwhile, Cynthia wondered, "Why's she killing herself right now?"

Yeah, NeNe should have probably stayed home.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Have you ever wondered which of The Real Housewives of Atlanta Kenya Moore feels closest to? At this point, everyone seems to have at least partially turned against her in the wake of the crazy pajama party fiasco, but there is one Housewife that Kenya feels a little bit closer to than the rest. The answer may surprise you, but it's actually Cynthia Bailey  NeNe Leakes' bestie, of all people!

Kenya recently held a Q&A session on her Twitter page, when one of her followers asked her to reveal who she is closest with. But, although Kenya named Cynthia her confidante, she still has her reservations. "@CynthiaBailey10 but she can be a double agent," Kenya replied.

Cynthia quickly responded to the accusation, pointing out that what Kenya sees as being a "double agent" is just her trying to be supportive of all the women on the show. "I show all the ladies support," Cynthia tweeted back.

Later, Kenya also admitted that her friendship with Kandi Burruss is fairly solid. When a different fan asked her if her and Kandi are cool, Kenya said, "she has been very consistent and has had my back b4."

Of course, her real rival these days is NeNe, even though they seemed to get along great in the very beginning. But is there any hope at all for NeNe and Kenya to reconcile?

"I always say never say never," Kenya teased. Promising?


Everyone is shady.


----------



## Florasun

This makes Kenya look like a big steaming pile of dog poo. But Nene didn't do herself any favors - she came off looking like a horse's ***. She is acting more like a prima donna and less like her former funny self. Boop that, Nene.


----------



## DC-Cutie

When it rains it pours

Peter Thomas, Cynthia Bailey&#8217;s husband seen frequently on Bravo&#8217;s hit show &#8220;The Real Housewives of Atlanta,&#8221; is being accused of not paying all his bills at his Atlanta bar Bar One.

*His landlord, Eloshua Elliott and Showtime Cafe, filed a complaint this week in Fulton County superior court saying he owns more than $100,000. The charges: &#8220;defendant breached a lease agreement by failing to pay rent and other fees including late fees, bank charges, real estate property taxes and unpaid utilities.&#8221;*

*Elliott also separately filed a complaint against Thomas&#8217; entertainment group for the property across the street which houses the Bailey Agency, Bailey&#8217;s modeling and talent company. There, he owes more than $29,000, the complaint summary said.*

At the moment, we only have the summaries of the complaints. We will flesh this out as we get more details and we&#8217;ll try to get comments from both parties.

At the time when Bailey showed up as a cast member of the show season three, Thomas ran a club in downtown off Courtland Street called Uptown Restaurant and Lounge but he had to shut down that business in 2010. (It&#8217;s now Harlem Nights Ultra Lounge.).

Before Cynthia and Peter got married, there was tension over money, with some of the other housewives wondering if he was using her money to help finance his failing businesses. Financial issues have popped up in small doses since then but nothing serious has erupted on the Bravo program.

Soon after Uptown went under, Thomas opened Bar One at 687 Memorial Drive. It has been the site for many &#8220;Real Housewives&#8221;-related events.

http://radiotvtalk.blog.ajc.com/2014...-over-bar-one/


----------



## Stilettolife

Ginger Tea said:


> Have you ever wondered which of The Real Housewives of Atlanta Kenya Moore feels closest to? At this point, everyone seems to have at least partially turned against her in the wake of the crazy pajama party fiasco, but there is one Housewife that Kenya feels a little bit closer to than the rest. The answer may surprise you, but it's actually Cynthia Bailey  NeNe Leakes' bestie, of all people!
> 
> Kenya recently held a Q&A session on her Twitter page, when one of her followers asked her to reveal who she is closest with. But, although Kenya named Cynthia her confidante, she still has her reservations. "@CynthiaBailey10 but she can be a double agent," Kenya replied.
> 
> Cynthia quickly responded to the accusation, pointing out that what Kenya sees as being a "double agent" is just her trying to be supportive of all the women on the show. "I show all the ladies support," Cynthia tweeted back.
> 
> Later, Kenya also admitted that her friendship with Kandi Burruss is fairly solid. When a different fan asked her if her and Kandi are cool, Kenya said, "she has been very consistent and has had my back b4."
> 
> Of course, her real rival these days is NeNe, even though they seemed to get along great in the very beginning. But is there any hope at all for NeNe and Kenya to reconcile?
> 
> "I always say never say never," Kenya teased. Promising?
> 
> 
> Everyone is shady.


 
I'm going to be honest.  These women aint friends.  Maybe Kandi and Phaedra, but true friends will never pull what goes on this show.  

Kenya needs to stop fooling herself.  Nene was never her friend and I see that the Cynthia/Nene friendship was one sided.


----------



## Stilettolife

DC-Cutie said:


> When it rains it pours
> 
> Peter Thomas, Cynthia Baileys husband seen frequently on Bravos hit show The Real Housewives of Atlanta, is being accused of not paying all his bills at his Atlanta bar Bar One.
> 
> *His landlord, Eloshua Elliott and Showtime Cafe, filed a complaint this week in Fulton County superior court saying he owns more than $100,000. The charges: defendant breached a lease agreement by failing to pay rent and other fees including late fees, bank charges, real estate property taxes and unpaid utilities.*
> 
> *Elliott also separately filed a complaint against Thomas entertainment group for the property across the street which houses the Bailey Agency, Baileys modeling and talent company. There, he owes more than $29,000, the complaint summary said.*
> 
> At the moment, we only have the summaries of the complaints. We will flesh this out as we get more details and well try to get comments from both parties.
> 
> At the time when Bailey showed up as a cast member of the show season three, Thomas ran a club in downtown off Courtland Street called Uptown Restaurant and Lounge but he had to shut down that business in 2010. (Its now Harlem Nights Ultra Lounge.).
> 
> Before Cynthia and Peter got married, there was tension over money, with some of the other housewives wondering if he was using her money to help finance his failing businesses. Financial issues have popped up in small doses since then but nothing serious has erupted on the Bravo program.
> 
> Soon after Uptown went under, Thomas opened Bar One at 687 Memorial Drive. It has been the site for many Real Housewives-related events.
> 
> http://radiotvtalk.blog.ajc.com/2014...-over-bar-one/


 
Yikes!!!! She should have did a background check before she got with him.


----------



## Sassys

Stilettolife said:


> Yikes!!!! She should have did a background check before she got with him.



Hello! And why would she be dumb enough to put it under his company. SMH, some women will never learn.


----------



## honeyshopper

Ok the plot thickens. Reality Tea just published an article on the charity in question. Their tax exempt status was revoked in May 2013 and the last reported revenue was from 2006 at $109,174.  Nothing reported on their revenue since then. Does this sound right?


----------



## Sassys

honeyshopper said:


> Ok the plot thickens. Reality Tea just published an article on the charity in question. Their tax exempt status was revoked in May 2013 and the last reported revenue was from 2006 at $109,174.  Nothing reported on their revenue since then. Does this sound right?



Isn't this the same charity that the Braxton ladies donated money to on their show when they did a charity spot on Who Wants To be A Millionaire?


----------



## Ginger Tea

Stilettolife said:


> I'm going to be honest.  These women aint friends.  Maybe Kandi and Phaedra, but true friends will never pull what goes on this show.
> 
> Kenya needs to stop fooling herself.  Nene was never her friend and I see that the Cynthia/Nene friendship was one sided.




True. NeNe told Porsha on the last reunion, 'none of these women are your friends.' 

And there you have it.


----------



## honeyshopper

Sassys said:


> Isn't this the same charity that the Braxton ladies donated money to on their show when they did a charity spot on Who Wants To be A Millionaire?




Don't know. It anyone can shed some light....


----------



## DC-Cutie

All I know is true, real deal friends don't do reality shows. 

Cynthia didn't need a background check, I think she knew Peter wasn't a successful businessman when she met him. But she took her seat on the Peter Thomas train and set forth on a rocky ride...  She bought into the BS he was talking.


----------



## Kansashalo

zuzu717 said:


> Am I the only one that actually believes that there IS something going on between Todd and Carmen? The scene when they told kandi she had to work on herself and that Carmen was going to make the appointment and Todd was going to drop her off had me feeling like they were secretly wanting to make plans with each other while kandi's in therapy. Just my opinion...





zuzu717 said:


> As much as I hate how momma Joyce is acting a part of me feels like she is absolutely right about Todd and everything is going to blow up in kandi's face. She obviously has a history of not picking the right guys. She is so desperate to finally get married that she is willing to settle for someone who obviously doesn't have that passion for her like she has for him. He never really seems "into" her for some reason...



We all know that Mama Joyce is going about this *ALL.KINDS.OF.WRONG* ways but Todd gives me a side-eye and still does.  Especially after he told Kandi that he would leave if Mama Joyce didn't stop (after which Kandi started crying).  I think through her tears though she actually saw Todd in a different light (for a moment) because she immediately responded that men will come and go, but her mom would always be there for her.   That whole scene immediately made me give Todd a raised 'brow too because if he really wanted things to work, IMO, he would have never brought up leaving in the first place.

Plus IMO, any man that uses his woman to finance his "job" always rub me the wrong way (Todd/Peter/Apollo).   Even if she does make more money than you, there is nothing wrong with having your own job/money.  I feel this way even more when the situation is reversed (rich man/regular woman).


----------



## Stilettolife

Sassys said:


> Hello! And why would she be dumb enough to put it under his company. SMH, some women will never learn.


 
exactly!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stilettolife

DC-Cutie said:


> All I know is true, real deal friends don't do reality shows.
> 
> Cynthia didn't need a background check, I think she knew Peter wasn't a successful businessman when she met him. But she took her seat on the Peter Thomas train and set forth on a rocky ride... She bought into the BS he was talking.


 
I wonder what is it about him that attracts her to him, because he's just using her.


----------



## Stilettolife

Ginger Tea said:


> True. NeNe told Porsha on the last reunion, 'none of these women are your friends.'
> 
> And there you have it.


 
Yeah, she was dead honest about that.


----------



## Sassys

honeyshopper said:


> Don't know. It anyone can shed some light....



I just looked up last week's Braxton episode and it was indeed the same charity. Now I am wondering if they get that money.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Well the Braxton's aren't exactly known for being financially sound...


----------



## honeyshopper

Sassys said:


> I just looked up last week's Braxton episode and it was indeed the same charity. Now I am wondering if they get that money.




Is it going to salaries of the staff and that's why there isn't anything left?  Maybe the charity knows they don't really get any money but do it for  free publicity? How many people were looking up Saving Our Daughters until now?

Something isn't right about this...


----------



## djsmom

honeyshopper said:


> Is it going to salaries of the staff and that's why there isn't anything left?  Maybe the charity knows they don't really get any money but do it for  free publicity? How many people were looking up Saving Our Daughters until now?
> 
> Something isn't right about this...




YES! I looked it up out of curiosity.  I'm not sure about this. the statement made by the charity seemed personal. Why would they mention $$. And, Kenya's statement and so called text and checks, validated everything the charity said, except nene knew about the event.


----------



## bag-princess

GoGlam said:


> I too got a strange vibe when all three were talking about Mama Joyce.
> 
> I have to say, though, *Mama Joyce is doing this all wrong.  She is making a case against herself and there is no one to blame for that but herself.*  Even if she is right about Todd and Kandi's bestf, the way this has all gone down is not helping her cause.



ITA!!!  MJ is letting her emotions get all in the way.  she needs to be cool,calm and collected.



DC-Cutie said:


> My response as well.
> 
> *I hope Andy questions this during the reunion! *  This season is full of scams and tom foolery!




Andy lives for the drama!!!! 



DC-Cutie said:


> When it rains it pours
> 
> Peter Thomas, Cynthia Baileys husband seen frequently on Bravos hit show The Real Housewives of Atlanta, is being accused of not paying all his bills at his Atlanta bar Bar One.
> 
> *His landlord, Eloshua Elliott and Showtime Cafe, filed a complaint this week in Fulton County superior court saying he owns more than $100,000. The charges: defendant breached a lease agreement by failing to pay rent and other fees including late fees, bank charges, real estate property taxes and unpaid utilities.*
> 
> *Elliott also separately filed a complaint against Thomas entertainment group for the property across the street which houses the Bailey Agency, Baileys modeling and talent company. There, he owes more than $29,000, the complaint summary said.*



$100,000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  (in my dr evil voice!!! LOL)   omg!  how do  people get away with not paying their dang bills for sooooo long!!!




Ginger Tea said:


> True. *NeNe told Porsha on the last reunion, 'none of these women are your friends.' *
> 
> And there you have it.




i remember when nene told her that and people wanted to poo poo her!!  i thought it was the gospel and it is proving to be exactly that!  just because you hang with someone and they smile in your face does NOT make them a friend!!






Sassys said:


> Hello! And why would she be dumb enough to put it under his company. SMH, some women will never learn.




cynthia has soooo disappointed me!  and you just said it - DUMB!!!!   she ain't as bright as i thought she was when she first showed up!!!


----------



## Graw

I know Cynthia's family is wondering why did we give them the wedding license.  We should have kept pretending it was lost.  Cynthia needs to separate her company now.  Hindsight is 20/20, now act on the information presented.  Wasn't he discussing getting buying a new luxury vehicle a few episodes ago to Mallory's dismay?  His landlord likely saw the episode and called his lawyer to try to obtain the money Peter and Cynthia owe.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Still trying to figure how he posts himself as a entrepreneur, businessman, restauranteur, designer and everything he touches turns to sludge. 

Yes, there are always rough times in your own business and in running a restaurant, but COME ON, pay your rent.


----------



## Sassys

Ginger Tea said:


> Still trying to figure how he posts himself as a entrepreneur, businessman, restauranteur, designer and everything he touches turns to sludge.
> 
> Yes, there are always rough times in your own business and in running a restaurant, but COME ON, pay your rent.



They said on Bethenny, the husband's don't get paid, but I heard they do get paid. If they do, WTF is Peter doing with his money?!?!


----------



## bag-princess

Graw said:


> I know Cynthia's family is wondering why did we give them the wedding license.  We should have kept pretending it was lost.  Cynthia needs to separate her company now.  Hindsight is 20/20, now act on the information presented.  Wasn't he discussing getting buying a new luxury vehicle a few episodes ago to Mallory's dismay?  His landlord likely saw the episode and called his lawyer to try to obtain the money Peter and Cynthia owe.





i thought the whole discussion that mallory started was that he bought it - without a word to cynthia until after the fact.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> They said on Bethenny, the husband's don't get paid, but I heard they do get paid. If they do, WTF is Peter doing with his money?!?!




i have heard they do,too but of course no where near what the ladies make.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> i have heard they do,too but of course no where near what the ladies make.



Well Bethenny asked and they said "no". I wondered why she asked since she would know already if they did. She knew how much Porsha made.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Sassys said:


> They said on Bethenny, the husband's don't get paid, but I heard they do get paid. If they do, WTF is Peter doing with his money?!?!




I think one of the reunions it was mentioned by the husbands they didn't get paid. Whether that changed or not, don't know.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Former RHoNY star Bethenny Frankel asked Gregg Leakes, Apollo Nida, and Peter Thomas that exact question when the fellas appeared on Bethenny today, January 30, and their answer truly shocked us. No, the gentleman responded in unison with Peter elaborating, Its more like a part-time job for us, its not demanding all of our time as much as it do for the girls. Were pretty much there as support for them.

And benefits, Gregg chimed in, citing the dinners and nice vacations that come with being married to a Bravo star.

However, Peter also admitted that there are times when he doesnt like being married to a reality personality, and when Bethenny asked if the men felt they were paying a price for their wives success, Cynthia Baileys hubby was quick to answer, 100 percent.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Well Bethenny asked and they said "no". I wondered why she asked since she would know already if they did. She knew how much Porsha made.




well no wonder they are robbing peter to pay paul!!!  the women are the one's bringing home the pay checks and men like apollo and peter despise that!!  that is why they are doing all these back room deals.


----------



## honeyshopper

Dropping $8,000 at the strip club with Apollo



Sassys said:


> They said on Bethenny, the husband's don't get paid, but I heard they do get paid. If they do, WTF is Peter doing with his money?!?!


----------



## Ginger Tea

bag-princess said:


> well no wonder they are robbing peter to pay paul!!!  the women are the one's bringing home the pay checks and men like apollo and peter despise that!!  that is why they are doing all these back room deals.




IMHO, they were doing back door things way before RH's. They just think since wives bringing in extra, it gives them license to do it further under whatever guise they conjure up. 

The familiar saying, when someone shows you who they are, believe them.


----------



## djsmom

kandi posted on her a instagram, that her, her mom, and Todd would be on the View tomorrow. I believe their storyline is scripted.


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> *IMHO, they were doing back door things way before RH's. *They just think since wives bringing in extra, it gives them license to do it further under whatever guise they conjure up.
> 
> The familiar saying, when someone shows you who they are, believe them.




of course they were!!!  they are just moving on a bigger scale now!   





djsmom said:


> kandi posted on her a instagram, that her, her mom, and Todd would be on the View tomorrow. I believe their storyline is scripted.





lawd!!!  i might have to break my vow to never watch the view!!


----------



## MsLVinDC

Stilettolife said:


> I wonder what is it about him that attracts her to him, because he's just using her.




Do you have to ask??? Lol!  Think about it "loooong and hard"!  Paaahhhaaa!


----------



## starrynite_87

Don't know if this was mentioned,but Kenya released text messages to prove that she donated to saving our daughters and that Nene knew about the event


----------



## starrynite_87

Here's the link:http://t.co/FlHiDdPrPt


----------



## tamshac77

DC-Cutie said:


> All I know is true, real deal friends don't do reality shows.
> 
> Cynthia didn't need a background check, I think she knew Peter wasn't a successful businessman when she met him. But she took her seat on the Peter Thomas train and set forth on a rocky ride...  She bought into the BS he was talking.




Yep, cause he is ALL TALK. Makes me think back about when he yelled at her about their money problems then said he wanted a man cave. SMH. If this is true and he hasn't paid the bills, Cynthia has to get fed up enough to leave. It's either a roof over her head or homeless with Peter.


----------



## zaara10

Ginger Tea said:


> True. NeNe told Porsha on the last reunion, 'none of these women are your friends.'
> 
> And there you have it.



They're basically co-workers. But in this job, the *****ier you are, the more you're paid.


----------



## pquiles

honeyshopper said:


> I'm shocked.  How did Kenya think that she wouldn't get caught with this airing on national tv?  Doing this AFTER Theresa's issues on NJ and Apollo's arrest.
> 
> April Love is a friend of Nene.
> 
> There HAS to be more to this story.





Well.... If April Love is NeNe's friend that alone explains why she dropped out.  NeNe wouldn't be happy so she dissed Kenya's event.


----------



## ClassicFab

Sassys said:


> Hello! And why would she be dumb enough to put it under his company. SMH, some women will never learn.



We are >>>>here<<<<. SMH!


----------



## Ginger Tea

zaara10 said:


> They're basically co-workers. But in this job, the *****ier you are, the more you're paid.




True.


----------



## Sassys

Oh Marlo.  Now that NeNe Leakes is feeling like the cameras and spotlights are flipping the script on her, putting her in a negative light due to all he recent "RHOA" drama, it seems Marlo may be trying to get in where she fits in.  And tis may be why NeNe no longer considers her a frined.  

So, after Nene tweeted a while back she and Marlo are no longer friends, we're now starting to see why.  NeNe may feel that Marlo switched to Kenya Moore's Team Twirl on her after the last episode when Marlo and Keyna randomly teamed up to audition men for that charity gala.

And with little things being said on social media, Marlo's now calling Nene out for being mad about her two shows she spoke so much about getting the axe. And Marlo claims Nene is simply feeling like her light is dimming, and she's not trying to let anyone else's shine.

Here's Marlo's blog, in part, she just wrote:


As I said, when I first started spending time with NeNe, (who initially was not too happy about me being on RHOA, but then appeared to take me under her wing), I didnt let the warnings from Kandi and Phaedra deter me from giving her the benefit of the doubt. I looked up to her as a big sister since she and my oldest sister, (who is 8 years my senior and full of wisdom) are the same age. I really thought she understood where I came from and how I was trying to change my life for the better, just as she had done. We all have a past, but we can choose to leave it behind us. (I guess I should have listened to the ladies, huh? Sorry)

Ive been called an opportunist, often! But honestly, who among us does not take advantage of opportunities that improve the quality of our lives and allow us to realize our dreams? Who among us doesnt use our gifts, brains, beauty and talents to our benefit? Let she/he who lives in the glass house, (of delusions) throw the first stone at me. Unlike some of us, I dont believe that there are people who are not on my level! Last I heard, God created all of us equal.

That taste of Hollywood is like fresh, sweet ice cream. The only problem is, eventually it will melt and the taste will fade leaving not even a linger of flavor Perhaps some of us should learn the meaning of humility because just like an elevator, the people you put off, might be the same ones you want to hold the door when youre trying to get back on Ijs!

Ybf


----------



## Sassys

Kenya Moore is popping back at the accusations that Saving Our Daughters received none of the money she raised from her "charity gala" on "RHOA". Check out the receipts she's providing inside...

Well, Kenya provided the receipts we all asked for.  Even though the CEO & Founder of the Saving Our Daughters organization claims they never received a dollar of the $10,000 the gala raised in their (and NeNe's) honor, Kenya says that's simply not true.

She tells the folks over at B Scott:

Its unfortunate Mr. Curtis Benjamin was not aware of the effort I put into trying to make the event a success for Saving Our Daughters or overlooked the texts regarding the intended honoree. I spent over $10,000 dollars to make the charity event successful, in addition to making a personal donation from the event as well as forwarding any and all donations collected. I hope the focus can shift to the young girls and I wish the organization nothing but the best in the future.

And the site published a copy of what appears to be Kenya's (the name is blacked out) $500 check that was written out to the organization.  Now, whether or not the company ever received the check is a different story.  Or it's also possible this is the same $500 they did admit Kenya gave as a "Christmas donation".  Was the Christmas donation supposed to be the same as the charity gala donation?  Or nah?

The site also published text messages, which seemed to have come from Kenya, that prove she was in communication with CEO Curtis Benjamin himself.  One response from Curtis said:

Hi Kenya  Thank you for your personal donation as well. Here is the address so we can make it on time. Saving Our Daughters 311 Ryan Trail Dallas, GA 30157  .  We will email over your thank you receipt letter this week from our trustee board for your total donation. Again thank you. "

Reportedly, Kenya had all attendees write out their donation checks to HER, not the S.O.D. org.  So maybe she gathered up all--or some--and handed over a donation in her own name? 

Ybf


----------



## Ginger Tea

Hi Kenya  Thank you for your personal donation as well. Here is the address so we can make it on time. Saving Our Daughters 311 Ryan Trail Dallas, GA 30157  .  We will email over your thank you receipt letter this week from our trustee board for your total donation. Again thank you. :

This is insufficient. This could be referring to anything...we had a great luncheon meeting and thank you for your personal donation as well.  

No reference made to the - as Kenya put it during the show - lots of money made during the auction. 

Why isn't the thank you letter included?

Everyone is shady. All the chicks in the camp. Only one maybe excluded is Porsha. Not the brightest crayon in the box, but that may be her saving grace.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Here's Marlo's blog, in part, she just wrote:
> 
> 
> As I said, when I first started spending time with NeNe, (who initially was not too happy about me being on RHOA, but then appeared to take me under her wing), I didnt let the warnings from Kandi and Phaedra deter me from giving her the benefit of the doubt. I looked up to her as a big sister *since she and my oldest sister, (who is 8 years my senior and full of wisdom) are the same age.*




that ain't nothing but low down dirty shade!!!!   

yes marlo  - we see you hunny!




Ginger Tea said:


> Hi Kenya  Thank you for your personal donation as well. Here is the address so we can make it on time. Saving Our Daughters 311 Ryan Trail Dallas, GA 30157  .  We will email over your thank you receipt letter this week from our trustee board for your total donation. Again thank you. :
> 
> *This is insufficient. This could be referring to anything...we had a great luncheon meeting and thank you for your personal donation as well.
> 
> No reference made to the - as Kenya put it during the show - lots of money made during the auction. *
> 
> Why isn't the thank you letter included?
> 
> Everyone is shady. All the chicks in the camp. Only one maybe excluded is Porsha. Not the brightest crayon in the box, but that may be her saving grace.





ITA with you!!!  they all shady - except for poor porsha!  she is just incapable of throwing shade because she just can't grasp the concept.:giggles:


----------



## DC-Cutie

Oh, so she's dating a rich dude but flying business class on an mileage award ticket!  Girl, Kenya, hush.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Oh, so she's dating a rich dude but flying business class on an mileage award ticket!  Girl, Kenya, hush.





when will these women learn - NOTHING gets past the girls on the PF!!!!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Oh, so she's dating a rich dude but flying business class on an mileage award ticket!  Girl, Kenya, hush.



Lmfao!!


----------



## Deleted member 471265

Ginger Tea said:


> IMHO, they were doing back door things way before RH's. They just think since wives bringing in extra, it gives them license to do it further under whatever guise they conjure up.
> 
> The familiar saying, *when someone shows you who they are, believe them*.



Best saying ever.


----------



## Kansashalo

DC-Cutie said:


> Oh, so she's dating a rich dude but flying business class on an mileage award ticket!  Girl, Kenya, hush.



oh snap!


----------



## bag-princess

so what happened on the view today with kandi,todd and her mom???

anyone watch?


----------



## Sassys

Is the water ever on :lolots::lolots:

No Oxtail soup 

Miss Chuck in the China Cabinet :lolots::lolots:


----------



## Ladybug09

^^I hate looking at that guy...wish he would go away.


----------



## tamshac77

Ladybug09 said:


> ^^I hate looking at that guy...wish he would go away.




Lol! Me too!


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> so what happened on the view today with kandi,todd and her mom???
> 
> 
> 
> anyone watch?




I watched it later on abc.com. Sherry and Whoopi basically told Mama Joyce that she needed to let Kandi make her own mistakes. 

MJ only had a few minutes to explain why she didn't like Todd. She didn't like that he quit working for two months and lived off his savings after he and Kandi got serious. She said he didn't mention on WWHL how he felt about the drama effecting Kandi's daughter but only mentioned how he hated it for his daughter and Carmen's son. 

Kandi cried as usual and told MJ that she makes her feel stupid by interfering and needed to let her make her own mistakes. 

Todd says he still stands behind his ultimatum and that he's out if MJ doesn't leave them alone.


----------



## bag-princess

tamshac77 said:


> I watched it later on abc.com. Sherry and Whoopi basically told Mama Joyce that she needed to let Kandi make her own mistakes.
> 
> MJ only had a few minutes to explain why she didn't like Todd. She didn't like that he quit working for two months and lived off his savings after he and Kandi got serious. She said he didn't mention on WWHL how he felt about the drama effecting Kandi's daughter but only mentioned how he hated it for his daughter and Carmen's son.
> 
> *Kandi cried as usual and told MJ that she makes her feel stupid by interfering and needed to let her make her own mistakes. *
> 
> *Todd says he still stands behind his ultimatum and that he's out if MJ doesn't leave them alone*.




thanks!!!


lawd!!!!   looks like they needed to be on Dr Phil instead!

so MJ is mad because he lived off HIS SAVINGS - not kandi's????  i don't understand that.


----------



## Sassys

Just watched the View segment. Now if this whole situation is fake Mama Joyce did a horrible job memorizing her lines. If it is not fake, Mama Joyce needs to learn how to articulate her thoughts. She is horrible at being interviewed. I felt like I had to pull the damn words out her mouth. Reminds me of my drunk Uncle Remus. She couldn't even come up with a legit reason not to like Todd. I would have even taken, there is just something about him that doesn't sit right with me. She's got nothing.


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> thanks!!!
> 
> 
> lawd!!!!   looks like they needed to be on Dr Phil instead!
> 
> so MJ is mad because he lived off HIS SAVINGS - not kandi's????  i don't understand that.




She felt like if he was coming up by dating Kandi, why quit and live off your savings when you need to keep working if not work more. She said she came from a family of men who worked. I think she believed Todd's thoughts were if Kandi has money, why work. 

Yeah they did need to be on Dr. Phil or Iyanla. I wanted to see more.


----------



## tamshac77

Sassys said:


> Just watched the View segment. Now if this whole situation is fake Mama Joyce did a horrible job memorizing her lines. If it is not fake, Mama Joyce needs to learn how to articulate her thoughts. She is horrible at bring interviewed. I felt like I had to pull the damn words out her mouth. Reminds me of my drunk Uncle Remus.




If this is fake then Kandi needs an Oscar. I think MJ really despises Todd. It was written all over her face.


----------



## Ginger Tea

So Todd can't take gigs wherever or whenever because Kandi wants him on the home front.
MJ wants him to go to work.

Todd is done.


----------



## tamshac77

Ginger Tea said:


> So Todd can't take gigs wherever or whenever because Kandi wants him on the home front.
> MJ wants him to go to work.
> 
> Todd is done.




I've been suspect of Todd the whole time but after watching today, I really think he cares about Kandi. However, I don't think that he loves her enough to make MJ his MIL. I can understand that.


----------



## Love4H

DC-Cutie said:


> Oh, so she's dating a rich dude but flying business class on an mileage award ticket!  Girl, Kenya, hush.



Where did you see that? I'm looking at the boarding pass and all I see is that she's a member of the reward program. I don't see it's a mileage reward ticket.


----------



## Ginger Tea

tamshac77 said:


> I've been suspect of Todd the whole time but after watching today, I really think he cares about Kandi. However, I don't think that he loves her enough to make MJ his MIL. I can understand that.




When you marry, you get the persons family as well, BUT, no one, male or female wants to deal with an imposing MIL. If Todd's mother treated Kandi the way MJ treats Todd, she would be pissed and question whether Todd is committed to her or his mother. 

No MIL should have their foot on their children's neck at this age. It is Kandi's mistake to be made. MJ should respect that even if she dislikes Kandi's choice.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Love4H said:


> Where did you see that? I'm looking at the boarding pass and all I see is that she's a member of the reward program. I don't see it's a mileage reward ticket.



A mileage ticket will never explicitly say it. This particular ticket was coach, upgraded using miles. I see enough of them to know...


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> So Todd can't take gigs wherever or whenever because *Kandi wants him on the home front.*
> MJ wants him to go to work.
> 
> Todd is done.





exactly!!!   MJ needs to realize that this is all kandi!!!!  she doesn't want todd going anywhere doing anything but catering to her and whatever projects that she cooks up for him to kim him at home!!  i don't know why she can't let him do what he was doing before she met him.   as my grandmother used to say - you don't ever try and stop a man from working and doing what he is supposed to do.  even when you can take care of everything by yourself!

ITA!  he is done - and doesn't know it yet.  but he is slowly waking up!


----------



## GoGlam

I'm not sure what reward tickets have to do with anything.  Someone close to me is whatever level is above platinum club member and he just gets free tickets left and right with the amount he travels and miles he's flown.  Business class in the least but often first.  If anything, free tickets are earned with spending A LOT of money


----------



## DC-Cutie

Free tickets don't always equate to spending A LOT....

But anyways - BagPrincess I agree, kandi can't see the forst through the trees. If Todd was laying on his butt all day, sipping beer on the corner and not working she'd be pissed too.  I'm convinced SHE doesn't want to be happy. She's letting her mother rule her life.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Free tickets don't always equate to spending A LOT....
> 
> But anyways - BagPrincess I agree, kandi can't see the forst through the trees. *If Todd was laying on his butt all day, sipping beer on the corner and not working she'd be pissed too*.  I'm convinced SHE doesn't want to be happy. She's letting her mother rule her life.



ITA with you!!!!

kandi is supposed to be all about "got my own money and running things like a boss" and yet she acts like she can't do a thing unless todd is there.  he has even pointed out at least once that she wants him at home/working with her instead of doing his own thing.  i can understand loving your man and wanting to be around him but nobody needs to be together 24/7!


----------



## Kansashalo

bag-princess said:


> ITA with you!!!!
> 
> kandi is supposed to be all about "got my own money and running things like a boss" and yet she acts like she can't do a thing unless todd is there.  he has even pointed out at least once that she wants him at home/working with her instead of doing his own thing.  i can understand loving your man and wanting to be around him but nobody needs to be together 24/7!



For some women, money=control so she wants a man who is ok with being dependent upon her.   Maybe that is why Kandi has no problems with Todd not working, even with her_ "got my own money and running things like a boss"_ mentality?  If everything ended tomorrow, her life isn't interrupted - just Todd's.  He is the one that has to leave and start over with what he came in.

Regarding Kenya and the free ticket - so we all know there is nothing wrong with using your miles for free tickets.  What makes that hilarious is that this is *Kenya*.  This is a person who "claims" that she has/does everything top notch and first class!  Given that she claims her African prince bought her Bentley, surely he could afford the $3,000 for a first class ticket (if not charter a jet) ?  This is why bragging is never cool.


----------



## BagLovingMom

Spotted Peter earlier this week here in Charlotte at a restaurant during lunch. He looks way better in person lol. He was with a few other guys, drinking and being low key. No Cynthia is sight tho!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I don't think Peter is unattractive, but his veneers/dentures/partials or whatever he has going on are awful


----------



## Stilettolife

MsLVinDC said:


> Do you have to ask??? Lol! Think about it "loooong and hard"! Paaahhhaaa!


 
 true


----------



## Stilettolife

tamshac77 said:


> I watched it later on abc.com. Sherry and Whoopi basically told Mama Joyce that she needed to let Kandi make her own mistakes.
> 
> MJ only had a few minutes to explain why she didn't like Todd. She didn't like that he quit working for two months and lived off his savings after he and Kandi got serious. She said he didn't mention on WWHL how he felt about the drama effecting Kandi's daughter but only mentioned how he hated it for his daughter and Carmen's son.
> 
> Kandi cried as usual and told MJ that she makes her feel stupid by interfering and needed to let her make her own mistakes.
> 
> Todd says he still stands behind his ultimatum and that he's out if MJ doesn't leave them alone.


 
Dang.  I get all of their points.  However, I understand MJ concerns, because she knows Kandi better than anyone.  Kandi is obviously a little blind when it comes to love (I say this because Todd is not in love with her).  

If Kandi wanted to make her own mistakes with Todd, why not just tell your mom that from the get go?  (If she did I can't remember) 

Todd and the ultimatum (such a huge turn off and red flag).  When a man is truly in love with the girl, it will always show, no matter the MIL, the schemes, snow, sleet, Darth Vader, etc.  Nothing will keep them from you, in fact they will except it the good, bad, ugly, and everything between.  Todd just going to have to accept that MJ hates him and she's going to continue to interfere.  The ultimatum threat is not going to scare her away, in fact, she's going to really be on the ball in full throttle.  

If he can't handle MJ, then he needs to walk away now.  I wish It was me, I'll be like "Then go then, ya jive turkey."


----------



## coachtags

For some reason, I'm not fully believing what Carmen said about MJ wanting to pay to set Todd up.  It just seemed too convenient to say that after MJ cussed her out.  Kandi took it as a fact from Carmen when she told Todd that.  Why didn't she tell Kandi about that before she got cussed out?  It also seems a little too convenient of a story since Carmen was calling and cussing people out too.  Todd seemed a little too thrilled that Carmen had cussed somebody out.  He was looking at her like, YES!!!!


----------



## bag-princess

*Apollo Nida: Theres No Proof I Cheated*









*via TMZ:
Real Housewives of Atlanta star Apollo Nida is NOT a dirty, cheating scoundrel so he says.*
*There have been a slew of stories  circulating hes guilty as charged. But Nida tells us theres a  perfectly good reason why he was spotted in North Carolina on  Valentines Day weekend with another woman NOT his wife, Phaedra Parks.*
*Apollo says the woman was his friends  sister a bartender at the club where he was paid to appear. Nida says  its all perfectly harmless the majority of his fan base is made up of  women so naturally thats who he parties with. He insists hes 100%  faithful, and there are no sex tapes, no naked pics, no pregnant baby  mama to suggest otherwise.*
*Apollo actually has much bigger fish to fry. Hes facing federal charges for bank fraud and identity theft.*


http://realitywives.net/blogs/apollo-nida-no-proof-cheated/





*
*​


----------



## Ginger Tea

Re-watched the second episode - Peaches Divided. Why did Mallory feel the need to shove Todd so forcefully when he was talking to Peter? 

Todd got between Peter and Kandi, okay. Why the shove?


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> *Apollo Nida: Theres No Proof I Cheated*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *via TMZ:
> Real Housewives of Atlanta star Apollo Nida is NOT a dirty, cheating scoundrel so he says.*
> *There have been a slew of stories  circulating hes guilty as charged. But Nida tells us theres a  perfectly good reason why he was spotted in North Carolina on  Valentines Day weekend with another woman NOT his wife, Phaedra Parks.*
> *Apollo says the woman was his friends  sister a bartender at the club where he was paid to appear. Nida says  its all perfectly harmless the majority of his fan base is made up of  women so naturally thats who he parties with. He insists hes 100%  faithful, and there are no sex tapes, no naked pics, no pregnant baby  mama to suggest otherwise.*
> *Apollo actually has much bigger fish to fry. Hes facing federal charges for bank fraud and identity theft.*
> 
> 
> http://realitywives.net/blogs/apollo-nida-no-proof-cheated/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *​




Sure it's "perfectly harmless" compared to how he probably acts while frequenting the strip clubs.


----------



## tamshac77

Ginger Tea said:


> Re-watched the second episode - Peaches Divided. Why did Mallory feel the need to shove Todd so forcefully when he was talking to Peter?
> 
> Todd got between Peter and Kandi, okay. Why the shove?




I wondered the same thing. I thought she hated Peter. I think she just wanted to fight.


----------



## Ginger Tea

tamshac77 said:


> I wondered the same thing. I thought she hated Peter. I think she just wanted to fight.




Thought so too. Guess it's a moment to be relevant. But it was so over the top.


----------



## swags

bag-princess said:


> *Apollo Nida: Theres No Proof I Cheated*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *via TMZ:
> Real Housewives of Atlanta star Apollo Nida is NOT a dirty, cheating scoundrel so he says.*
> *There have been a slew of stories  circulating hes guilty as charged. But Nida tells us theres a  perfectly good reason why he was spotted in North Carolina on  Valentines Day weekend with another woman NOT his wife, Phaedra Parks.*
> *Apollo says the woman was his friends  sister a bartender at the club where he was paid to appear. Nida says  its all perfectly harmless the majority of his fan base is made up of  women so naturally thats who he parties with. He insists hes 100%  faithful, and there are no sex tapes, no naked pics, no pregnant baby  mama to suggest otherwise.*
> *Apollo actually has much bigger fish to fry. Hes facing federal charges for bank fraud and identity theft.*
> 
> 
> http://realitywives.net/blogs/apollo-nida-no-proof-cheated/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *​




His defense sounded a little off to me. People cheat without getting someone pregnant or having a sex tape. He does look good for someone with his legal trouble.


----------



## tamshac77

Ginger Tea said:


> Thought so too. Guess it's a moment to be relevant. But it was so over the top.




Yes it was. 

I always wonder how they can all act like that on TV while trying to be professional and run businesses. I'm sure it's because of their love of money but how do you go back to your jobs and face people after fighting like that?


----------



## tamshac77

swags said:


> His defense sounded a little off to me. People cheat without getting someone pregnant or having a sex tape. He does look good for someone with his legal trouble.




Yes he does. 

Maybe those are all the rumors going around.


----------



## Ginger Tea

tamshac77 said:


> Yes it was.
> 
> I always wonder how they can all act like that on TV while trying to be professional and run businesses. I'm sure it's because of their love of money but how do you go back to your jobs and face people after fighting like that?




All these folk seem to have their own businesses and are somewhat their own bosses. Don't have to face people in an office environment, but it certainly is not a good look for whatever 'brand' you're claiming to want to be or put out there. Really tacky.


----------



## djsmom

Nene was on the View and the back of her head always look a mess.


----------



## tamshac77

Ginger Tea said:


> All these folk seem to have their own businesses and are somewhat their own bosses. Don't have to face people in an office environment, but it certainly is not a good look for whatever 'brand' you're claiming to want to be or put out there. Really tacky.




Exactly.


----------



## MsLVinDC

djsmom said:


> Nene was on the View and the back of her head always look a mess.




Hahhahha! I agree!


----------



## Sassys

Nyc


----------



## ClassicFab

Sassys said:


> As I said, when I first started spending time with NeNe, (who initially was not too happy about me being on RHOA, but then appeared to take me under her wing), I didnt let the warnings from Kandi and Phaedra deter me from giving her the benefit of the doubt. *I looked up to her as a big sister since she and my oldest sister, (who is 8 years my senior and full of wisdom) are the same age.*



Classy shade...I see you Marlo girl


----------



## swags

ClassicFab said:


> Classy shade...I see you Marlo girl





These women love throwing shade about being "old."  Marlo doesn't look that young to me. Phaedra has done it too and its not like she is 29 herself.


----------



## Ginger Tea

swags said:


> These women love throwing shade about being "old."  Marlo doesn't look that young to me. Phaedra has done it too and its not like she is 29 herself.




True. Marlo is 41 & NeNe is 46. But at least NeNe hasn't been arrested seven times like Marlo.


----------



## swags

Ginger Tea said:


> True. Marlo is 41 & NeNe is 46. But at least NeNe hasn't been arrested seven times like Marlo.





Marlo needs to stop. 46 will be coming for her soon.


----------



## Kansashalo

djsmom said:


> Nene was on the View and the back of her head always look a mess.



 I don't know who is doing her hair/weaves/lacefronts now but that person should be embarrassed.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kansashalo said:


> I don't know who is doing her hair/weaves/lacefronts now but that person should be embarrassed.



I'm just saying, Cynthia's hair looks nice 99% of the time! maybe she should start doing her hair. Even Miss Lawrence and Derek J do great hair


----------



## djsmom

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm just saying, Cynthia's hair looks nice 99% of the time! maybe she should start doing her hair. Even Miss Lawrence and Derek J do great hair




They probably aren't on her level and don't charge enough. Remember, she's a rich bish. Lol


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm just saying, *Cynthia's hair looks nice 99% of the time! *maybe she should start doing her hair. Even Miss Lawrence and Derek J do great hair




i have to agree with you!!  matter of fact - i am trying to remember the last time i did NOT like her hair!


----------



## tamshac77

First look - 

Marlo reminds me of Tamala Jones. 

Nene's hair at Peter's party is awful. That lace front is much closer to her eyebrows.


----------



## Graw

bag-princess said:


> *Apollo Nida: Theres No Proof I Cheated*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *via TMZ:
> Real Housewives of Atlanta star Apollo Nida is NOT a dirty, cheating scoundrel so he says.*
> *There have been a slew of stories  circulating hes guilty as charged. But Nida tells us theres a  perfectly good reason why he was spotted in North Carolina on  Valentines Day weekend with another woman NOT his wife, Phaedra Parks.*
> *Apollo says the woman was his friends  sister a bartender at the club where he was paid to appear. Nida says  its all perfectly harmless the majority of his fan base is made up of  women so naturally thats who he parties with. He insists hes 100%  faithful, and there are no sex tapes, no naked pics, no pregnant baby  mama to suggest otherwise.*
> *Apollo actually has much bigger fish to fry. Hes facing federal charges for bank fraud and identity theft.*
> 
> 
> http://realitywives.net/blogs/apollo-nida-no-proof-cheated/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *​



I just noticed he is holding her leg up.  How odd is that for Apollo, who is a reality tv star and knows his wife will see.  He doesn't care anymore.




ClassicFab said:


> Classy shade...I see you Marlo girl



I thought Marlo was throwing shade as well with the age comment.


----------



## bag-princess

Graw said:


> I just noticed he is holding her leg up.  *How odd is that for Apollo, who is a reality tv star and knows his wife will see.  *He doesn't care anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Marlo was throwing shade as well with the age comment.





for real!!!  he is not worried about someone seeing it!

and i said the same thing about Marlo - i see her.  hell - stevie wonder could see her after that kind of comment!!!but  i am sure it slipped right past alot of people!


----------



## Graw

bag-princess said:


> for real!!!  he is not worried about someone seeing it!
> 
> and i said the same thing about Marlo - i see her.  hell - stevie wonder could see her after that kind of comment!!!but  i am sure it slipped right past alot of people!




Being a foe of Nene increases the chances of her getting on the show.  She already tried the friendly route and failed.  Bravo doesn't want a cohesive loving brady bunch.


----------



## bag-princess

Graw said:


> Being a foe of Nene increases the chances of her getting on the show.  She already tried the friendly route and failed.  Bravo doesn't want a cohesive loving brady bunch.





ITA with you!!  that is all she is doing - trying to get that check!

it bears repeating what Nene once said - NONE of these women are your friends!!


----------



## zuzu717

Nene is always putting blame on someone else. She approached peter and confronted him about what he said, not the other way around.


----------



## ClassicFab

Smh at Nene! You were best friends with Peter last week, now he's on some b!tcha$$ness???? When Peter was dead wrong, but not coming for Nene, she was okay? But when he tells her a$$ the truth, now there's a problem?

And Cynthia, girl, Nene cannot *ahem* you like Peter...girl get your life.


----------



## bag-princess

marlo and kenya - especially kenya - have waaaaaaaaaaaay too much donkey a$$ to be wearing dresses like they have on!!!  it looks like silicone city is in the house!!!  and it is not attractive at all!


----------



## MsLVinDC

I'm behind ladies....but is Marlo wearing Peter Pilatto by target and the party?Whoever it is, it's kaaute!


----------



## ClassicFab

Wow! Just wow!


----------



## Ginger Tea

bag-princess said:


> marlo and kenya - especially kenya - have waaaaaaaaaaaay too much donkey a$$ to be wearing dresses like they have on!!!  it looks like silicone city is in the house!!!  and it is not attractive at all!




IMHO, dresses inappropriate. Dress like a lady. We have reached the time street walkers have nothing left to wear.


----------



## starrynite_87

ClassicFab said:


> Wow! Just wow!




The preview just slayed me


----------



## Ginger Tea

Those "tears" from Marlo are staged.


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> marlo and kenya - especially kenya - have waaaaaaaaaaaay too much donkey a$$ to be wearing dresses like they have on!!!  it looks like silicone city is in the house!!!  and it is not attractive at all!










Ginger Tea said:


> IMHO, dresses inappropriate. Dress like a lady. We have reached the time street walkers have nothing left to wear.











Ginger Tea said:


> Those "tears" from Marlo are staged.


Yup!


----------



## LawQT1908

Wait...one of Cynthia's assistants is named Satchel? Really???!!


----------



## swags

LawQT1908 said:


> Wait...one of Cynthia's assistants is named Satchel? Really???!!





I missed that darn! Lol, wondering if the have a sibling called Tote?


----------



## swags

I think Nene looks foolish. She won't get along with anybody at this point but I guess she will stay on the show. 
Next week looks crazy. I liked the guy camaraderie so I am not looking forward to Peter and Gregg falling out.


----------



## NYC BAP

marlo tears were so phony and her voice is really deep like a man.


----------



## sgj99

so ... Nene is mad because Marlo is friends with Kenya???  seriously?  it is time for Nene to move on, she has outgrown her own ego.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Porscha has a cute shape


----------



## Ginger Tea

These women are not 'friends'. None of them.  Not Marlo with her staged tears, with Nene. Not Nene with Marlo from years past. Not Kandi & Phaedra. Not Cynthia & NeNe. And especially not Kenya & Marlo, who within a few weeks time are sharing the terms of endearment of 'friend.'


----------



## tamshac77

DC-Cutie said:


> Porscha has a cute shape




Yes she does.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Why of all people is Kenya planning a couples trip and then, inviting Miss Lawrence as her date?


----------



## Ginger Tea

DC-Cutie said:


> Why of all people is Kenya planning a couples trip and then, inviting Miss Lawrence as her date?




Lord only knows.


----------



## tamshac77

Ginger Tea said:


> These women are not 'friends'. None of them.  Not Marlo with her staged tears, with Nene. Not Nene with Marlo from years past. Not Kandi & Phaedra. Not Cynthia & NeNe. And especially not Kenya & Marlo, who within a few weeks time are sharing the terms of endearment of 'friend.'




Marlo don't even like Kenya. I could tell when they met for lunch. Marlo was forcing herself to enjoy Kenya's company.


----------



## Ginger Tea

tamshac77 said:


> Marlo don't even like Kenya. I could tell when they met for lunch. Marlo was forcing herself to enjoy Kenya's company.




Staged alliances to make one relevant, which applies to Kenya and Mexico, and the pseudo charity event that she texts & emails the guest of honor to attend. Unprofessional and tacky, regardless of Nene's behavior. Handled poorly from conception to end,


----------



## djsmom

I guess Marlo was right about Nene stealing her style


----------



## tonij2000

Yeah, Nene is a mess and I wish she'd give Greg his balls back.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Neither of them, Nene or Marlo, is that relevant that either of them have anything to steal from each other, style or otherwise. If it isn't custom made, it's available to every Tom, Dick & Harry.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Well. Gregg gets an opportunity for relevance next week.  I guess everyone is getting their five minutes of fame this season.


----------



## Ladybug09

Ginger Tea said:


> Neither of them, Nene or Marlo, is that relevant that either of them have anything to steal from each other, style or otherwise. If it isn't custom made, it's available to every Tom, Dick & Harry.



Yeah, but I do get Marlo's point though.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Ladybug09 said:


> Yeah, but I do get Marlo's point though.




Everyone has a point to be made to ensure their return next season or to receive a regular shot at the spotlight. Porsha's storyline, other than divorce, is minimal, so someone is up for the spot.


----------



## MsLVinDC

Ginger Tea said:


> Everyone has a point to be made to insure their return next season or to receive a regular shot at the spotlight. Porsha's storyline, other than divorce, is minimal, so someone is up for the spot.




What chu' talkin bout Willis?? She' a an actress now. LMBO!!! Her and Nene will shoot a spin off in LA!  Picture that! Ha!


----------



## Ginger Tea

MsLVinDC said:


> What chu' talkin bout Willis?? She' a an actress now. LMBO!!! Her and Nene will shoot a spin off in LA!  Picture that! Ha!




Boop!


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Why of all people is Kenya planning a couples trip and then, inviting Miss Lawrence as her date?




She is one foul *****!!! She does not give a damn about Marlo - she just wants to stick it to NeNe.   Same reason for planning yet another useless trip for all if them to "bond"! How many of these trips do they need to take? None have worked before but Kenya just wants to start trouble and like any bully she needs someone there to work with her - enter Miss Lawrence!!  She does not fool me and I see her very clearly!


----------



## djsmom

Nene does look like a moose in this picture 
Nene and Marlo on twitter
It seems a lot of people are starting not to like Nene, they are going off on twitter


----------



## tamshac77

Ginger Tea said:


> Staged alliances to make one relevant, which applies to Kenya and Mexico, and the pseudo charity event that she texts & emails the guest of honor to attend. Unprofessional and tacky, regardless of Nene's behavior. Handled poorly from conception to end,




I agree.


----------



## MsLVinDC

djsmom said:


> Nene does look like a moose in this picture
> Nene and Marlo on twitter
> It seems a lot of people are starting not to like Nene, they are going off on twitter




Wow! Wow! And more Wow!!! I CAAANN NOT BELIEVE they've taken this mess to twitter. It's a fakeality show for goodness sake!  Still LMBO @ Donald ***** hairpiece!! That's the line of the season like "who's gonna check me boo?"  Hahhahha!


----------



## Ginger Tea

That whole NeNe stealing Marlo's style, they are all so bogus, they probably went shopping together and called each other to make sure they didn't show up at the same event with the same outfit. They know what they're doing/were doing.


----------



## zaara10

djsmom said:


> Nene does look like a moose in this picture
> Nene and Marlo on twitter
> It seems a lot of people are starting not to like Nene, they are going off on twitter



Marlo on nene's hair looking like Donald *****'s hairpiece! Lmao!!!


----------



## Ginger Tea

Unfortunately, yes, time for NeNe to rethink that do. It has been a don't for sometime.


----------



## zaara10

zuzu717 said:


> Nene is always putting blame on someone else. She approached peter and confronted him about what he said, not the other way around.



Exactly. She kept saying you don't come up in a woman's face like that. Uh no, peter was talking to Cynthia & Mallory. Nene came up in Peter's face & confronted him.

Why did Nene getting pissed & leaving cause the whole Bailey Bowl to shut down? There were plenty of other ppl to continue w/ it. But the games looked a little lame though.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

They all act so immature. Like, you're 40+ stop it. Some people will never grow up. But regardless this show entertains.


----------



## BagLovingMom

No comments on Gregg drinking from the toilet? lol.  Oy, I still dont get why/what worked Marlo up so much.  Maybe she really is just trying to get back more of a main role on the show.  Cynthia is gorgeous as usual, loved her look at the party and loved the Jamaica-theme, those 2 guys sounded pretty good on the steel drums!


----------



## Ladybug09

Ginger Tea said:


> Everyone has a point to be made to ensure their return next season or to receive a regular shot at the spotlight. Porsha's storyline, other than divorce, is minimal, so someone is up for the spot.



I not taking about Everyone Else's point, I was Specifically addressing the point that was made about Nene's fashion. Point, blank. Period.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Ladybug09 said:


> I not taking about Everyone Else's point, I was Specifically addressing the point that was made about Nene's fashion. Point, blank. Period.




Get it. Got it. But I am talking about Everyone Else's point. Point. Blank. Period.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

zaara10 said:


> Why did Nene getting pissed & leaving cause the whole Bailey Bowl to shut down? There were plenty of other ppl to continue w/ it. But the games looked a little lame though.




Maybe she was the honoree at this event too....


----------



## KathyB

Kandi made the statement that she's "very competitive and doesn't like to lose."  But, as soon as she starts losing (which was during the first event), she's accusing everyone else of cheating and not following the "rules", etc.  

Marlo was pissed because she wasn't on the "bridemaid" team, so she went into attack mode.  Not saying Nene did or didn't deserve it, but I think I would have left, too.  I hate that it ruined the BB for Cynthia, though.  

The fights this season are just unbelievable.  It's like every episode, someone is going after someone's throat.


----------



## addisonshopper

Why didn't Kenya just leave Nene  be.   I just can't with Kenya. She is aiming to me the star if the show and take nenes place. Clear as day


----------



## bag-princess

addisonshopper said:


> Why didn't Kenya just leave Marlo be.   I just can't with Kenya. She is aiming to me the star if the show and take nenes place. Clear as day




ray charles could see it!!

she loved making sure marlo was upset!

now she wants to plan another girl's trip to mexico and invite Nene!?   she knows how Nene feels about her and should just leave her alone - but when Nene does off on her then she gets to play the "i was only trying to help" card to TRY and make herself look like the victim that was just trying to help.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I literally had to watch this episode over to figure out where it all went wrong....

And what the hell was Kenya wearing?  Something from solid gold?


----------



## LawQT1908

DC-Cutie said:


> I literally had to watch this episode over to figure out where it all went wrong....
> 
> And what the hell was Kenya wearing?  Something from solid gold?




That gold outfit was a disaster. My eyes are still trying to recover!


----------



## zaara10

DC-Cutie said:


> I literally had to watch this episode over to figure out where it all went wrong....
> 
> And what the hell was Kenya wearing?  Something from solid gold?



Kandi was right about nene being territorial about her friends. I think Kenya picked up on that & pushed that button. Nene shouldn't let anyone see that it's getting to her. Not a very good actress! 
Are nene & Marlo new friends? They shared a man or something? I can't remember. 
I'm curious to see if Apollo was really flirting w/ Kenya in Mexico or if it's "editing."


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> I literally had to watch this episode over to figure out where it all went wrong....
> 
> And what the hell was Kenya wearing?  *Something from solid gold?*



she looked straight up like Madam!!!!!!!




zaara10 said:


> Kandi was right about nene being territorial about her friends. *I think Kenya picked up on that & pushed that button. Nene shouldn't let anyone see that it's getting to her.* Not a very good actress!
> I'm curious to see if Apollo was really flirting w/ Kenya in Mexico or if it's "editing."





yea - you NEVER let someone see you sweat!!


----------



## Jahpson

so can we talk about when Nene threw that water bottle?

She practically littered!!! lol

not cool


----------



## addisonshopper

What in the world porsha's ***. Everybody's ***. Where did they all come from.  Geez. Kenya is scheming big time and I AM a Marlo fan. But she know what she doing. That catty girl stuff and nene ain't having it.


----------



## Deco

Ginger Tea said:


> IMHO, dresses inappropriate. Dress like a lady. *We have reached the time street walkers have nothing left to wear*.


  Brilliant and so true.


----------



## cjy

I am so done with Nene. She needs to go.


----------



## Deco

bag-princess said:


> She is one foul *****!!! She does not give a damn about Marlo - she just wants to stick it to NeNe.   Same reason for planning yet another useless trip for all if them to "bond"! *How many of these trips do they need to take?* None have worked before but Kenya just wants to start trouble and like any bully she needs someone there to work with her - enter Miss Lawrence!!  She does not fool me and I see her very clearly!


 It has become painfully obvious that none of these trips are real.  Bravo must have some set budget, and requirement, for a certain number of trips, and they rotate who is going to be the "hostess" and organizer and inviter.  Attendance must be required, or somehow pegged to your compensation.  Otherwise, there's is no way Phaedra would be invited to a trip organized by Kenya, or that she would go if invited.  Whatever drama these HW series are supposed to engender, the trips concentrate that drama by getting them all together far from home where they can't escape, and in a pseudo-festive, alcohol-fueled enclosed setting.  Hence maximum drama opportunity.  And Bravo gets their money's worth everytime, because these trips have paid dividends in meltdowns and outrageous footage to re-run for all eternity.


----------



## sgj99

cjy said:


> I am so done with Nene. She needs to go.


 
yes, she does.  she is just miserable being around these women:  they don't kiss her behind like she wants and she doesn't want to play the Bravo way any more.  i think she figures she too big of a star to be doing that show anymore but went back to it since she didn't have another Hollywood gig lined up.


----------



## MsLVinDC

From Nene's blog--

Here we go again! If you read my blogs then you know I hate long drawn out stuff and I dont have time to touch on the BS, so lets jump right in!
The Bailey Bowl: I love a good challenge so when I was told to gather up a team and meet on a field for some fun and competition, I was there! We started off by having some good competitive fun! Then here comes the BS!
Look, theres a lot I could say, but instead, Ill just say this.. Kandi, you have never seen me walk away from a fight and you have never seen me physically fight either have you? My son was at this event and as much as I would like to be mama Joyce & take my shoe off and hit somebody or drag someone down the street, I would never stoop so low to the gutter with my son around, so you are right! I know how to respect myself enough to walk away from something that no longer serves me, grows me or make me happy! In life you have to pick ur battles, everything isnt worth fighting for or worth the emotional investment!
I never need to speak on the Marlo situation because shes not important and not a part of this cast, but I supported Marlo and helped her unselfishly when nobody wanted her around! I will repeat: NOBODY! Some of these girls felt like because of Marlos criminal background, the fact that she slashed a friends face with a knife and disfigured her over a man, they didnt want her around! I looked past that and really tried to see her heart! I was honest to a fault with her and a true loyal friend. Say what you want but there are rules to friendship! Everyone that knows me knows that I am a loyal friend and I expect the same in return. In friendship you have to give and take! If I give, that doesnt mean all you get to do is take! So called friends that fraternize with the enemy is an opportunist in my opinion. They smile in your face but theyre looking to take your place.
At the Bailey Bowl, Marlo showed me her street side that everyone talks about! Yes you can put lipstick on a pig but it is still a pig! Do I care that Manlow and Krayonce are friends? Absolutely not! I think they are the perfect match! Marlo has officially graduated from hungry to thirsty! I am sure Krayonce promised her a role in one of her multi-million dollar movies she produces! Kenya has nothing but deceitful evil intentions and Marlo fell for them! I want nothing to do with either of them. When I am done with you, I am done with you!
Thanks again for riding hard for me! I know this ride can get bumpy sometimes!
PS: If I had stayed and gotten into a fight, I would be wrong. If I walked away, I would be wrong. If I didnt show up at all, I would be wrong. So you cant win!
Stay Fabulous,

Nene Leakes


----------



## michie

addisonshopper said:


> What in the world porsha's ***. Everybody's ***. Where did they all come from.  Geez. Kenya is scheming big time and I AM a Marlo fan. But she know what she doing. That catty girl stuff and nene ain't having it.



She had the nerve to tell a caller on WWHL that it was real! Everybody in ATL must've been poked by the same doctor.


----------



## Sassys

MsLVinDC said:


> From Nene's blog--
> 
> Here we go again! If you read my blogs then you know I hate long drawn out stuff and I don&#8217;t have time to touch on the BS, so let&#8217;s jump right in!
> The Bailey Bowl: I love a good challenge so when I was told to gather up a team and meet on a field for some fun and competition, I was there! We started off by having some good competitive fun! Then here comes the BS!
> Look, there&#8217;s a lot I could say, but instead, I&#8217;ll just say this.. Kandi, you have never seen me walk away from a fight and you have never seen me physically fight either have you? *My son was at this event and as much as I would like to be mama Joyce & take my shoe off and hit somebody or drag someone down the street*, *I would never stoop so low to the gutter with my son around, so you are right*! I know how to respect myself enough to walk away from something that no longer serves me, grows me or make me happy! In life you have to pick ur battles, everything isn&#8217;t worth fighting for or worth the emotional investment!
> I never need to speak on the Marlo situation because she&#8217;s not important and not a part of this cast, but I supported Marlo and helped her unselfishly when nobody wanted her around! I will repeat: NOBODY! Some of these girls felt like because of Marlo&#8217;s criminal background, the fact that she slashed a friends face with a knife and disfigured her over a man, they didn&#8217;t want her around! I looked past that and really tried to see her heart! I was honest to a fault with her and a true loyal friend. Say what you want but there are rules to friendship! Everyone that knows me knows that I am a loyal friend and I expect the same in return. In friendship you have to give and take! If I give, that doesn&#8217;t mean all you get to do is take! So called &#8220;friends&#8221; that fraternize with the enemy is an opportunist in my opinion. They smile in your face but they&#8217;re looking to take your place.
> At the Bailey Bowl, Marlo showed me her street side that everyone talks about! Yes you can put lipstick on a pig but it is still a pig! Do I care that Manlow and Krayonce are friends? Absolutely not! I think they are the perfect match! Marlo has officially graduated from hungry to thirsty! I am sure Krayonce promised her a role in one of her multi-million dollar movies she produces! Kenya has nothing but deceitful evil intentions and Marlo fell for them! I want nothing to do with either of them. When I am done with you, I am done with you!
> Thanks again for riding hard for me! I know this ride can get bumpy sometimes!
> PS: If I had stayed and gotten into a fight, I would be wrong. If I walked away, I would be wrong. If I didnt show up at all, I would be wrong. So you can&#8217;t win!
> Stay Fabulous,
> 
> Nene Leakes


----------



## tamshac77

Decophile said:


> It has become painfully obvious that none of these trips are real.  Bravo must have some set budget, and requirement, for a certain number of trips, and they rotate who is going to be the "hostess" and organizer and inviter.  Attendance must be required, or somehow pegged to your compensation.  Otherwise, there's is no way Phaedra would be invited to a trip organized by Kenya, or that she would go if invited.  Whatever drama these HW series are supposed to engender, the trips concentrate that drama by getting them all together far from home where they can't escape, and in a pseudo-festive, alcohol-fueled enclosed setting.  Hence maximum drama opportunity.  And Bravo gets their money's worth everytime, because these trips have paid dividends in meltdowns and outrageous footage to re-run for all eternity.




I agree 100%.


----------



## MsLVinDC

Sassys said:


>




Hahahahaaaaa!


----------



## tamshac77

Sassys said:


>




Yes!


----------



## bag-princess

*Kenya Moore Threatens To Quit RHOA Unless She Gets A $1M Pay Raise*









Kenya Moore is allegedly hedging her bets  and telling the media she is contemplating about leaving RHOA. YA! She  told OK Magazine recently:
_
If Bravo asked me to come back, Id have to really think about it. Right at this moment, its a very tough question._


_*(CHILE PUH-LEASE)*_






 Its alleged that Kenya got $750,000 for season 6 of RHOA. Is she  worth it? Yes! RHOA never hit 4M viewers an episode until she was on it.  Can she carry the show by herself of course not. She is the master  manipulator and instigator, Bravo brought in and it worked.
 Some blogs have put out that Kenya is leaving, because she is tired  of all the drama, Nene will walk unless Kenya is fired etc,. Bravo will  not get rid of either of these women because they are cash cows so to  speak. Nene was big in Hollywood and is still reality gold. Kenya is  crazy and thats great for ratings.
*First of all Kenya is not leaving, why? What else is she doing? (EXACTLY!!!) *Kenya  is a beautiful, talented women who has acted in a few bit roles in some  movies, but nothing is in play right now. If s*he plays her cards right,  she can get her little business ventures on the road and not squander  them like Lisa Wu or Sheree hard body Whitfield did,*  why on earth  didnt Sheree put out a work DVD is beyond me. That I would buy.
 Nene Leakes already made $1m for this season, so what would her pay raise be? 



http://realitywives.net/blogs/kenya-moore-threatens-quit-pay-raise/


----------



## saira1214

MsLVinDC said:


> I'm behind ladies....but is Marlo wearing Peter Pilatto by target and the party?Whoever it is, it's kaaute!



It does look like it, but I guess it isn't.

http://realitytvfashion.com/2014/02/marlo-hampton-blue-yellow-outfit/


----------



## Ladybug09

saira1214 said:


> It does look like it, but I guess it isn't.
> 
> http://realitytvfashion.com/2014/02/marlo-hampton-blue-yellow-outfit/



Very similar to the line though.


----------



## MsLVinDC

Ladybug09 said:


> Very similar to the line though.




Lol! I posted that comment in jest. I know Marlo wouldn't be caught in public without wearing something expensive. But, the pattern was close to peter's designs.


----------



## needloub

Sassys said:


>


----------



## Ladybug09

MsLVinDC said:


> Lol! I posted that comment in jest. I know Marlo wouldn't be caught in public without wearing something expensive. But, the pattern was close to peter's designs.



Yep, as I posted those, I thought, she only wears Labels.....jest or not though, the prints are similar. I at first thought it was that designer cause they just showcased one of them on Wendy Friday.


----------



## DC-Cutie

michie said:


> She had the nerve to tell a caller on WWHL that it was real! Everybody in ATL must've been poked by the same doctor.



You think her butt is fake?


----------



## michie

^I think it's "enhanced".


----------



## MsLVinDC

I think porsha tail is hers. Not everyone needs enhancement, some people are naturally blessed.


----------



## Ladybug09

Porscha is PEAR shaped, I think it's hers...but she better stay thin or she will start to look like Black Chyna.


----------



## MsLVinDC

Ladybug09 said:


> Porscha is PEAR shaped, I think it's hers...but she better stay thin or she will start to look like Black Chyna.




It will get bigger if she has a kid. But, because she's small everywhere else, she will bounce back like Beyoncé.


----------



## Ladybug09

MsLVinDC said:


> It will get bigger if she has a kid. But, because she's small everywhere else, she will bounce back like Beyoncé.



I dont think they have the same shape.


----------



## MsLVinDC

Ladybug09 said:


> I dont think they have the same shape.




I didn't say they have the same shape. I said she will bounce back like Beyoncé did. &#128521; or, if it's easier for you...pick another celebrity that was small, got pregnant, and went back down to their pre-pregnancy weight.


----------



## Ladybug09

MsLVinDC said:


> I didn't say they have the same shape. I said she will bounce back like Beyoncé did. &#128521; or, if it's easier for you...pick another celebrity that was small, got pregnant, and went back down to their pre-pregnancy weight.



My point..I dont agree with you. No matter who the celebrity, pregnant or not.&#9996;


----------



## MsLVinDC

Ladybug09 said:


> My point..I dont agree with you. No matter who the celebrity, pregnant or not.&#9996;




Well, your not making a lot of sense with your comment. So, because she's pear shaped she can't loose weight and get back in shape? Yeah, Ok, next topic... &#9996;&#65039;


----------



## Ladybug09

MsLVinDC said:


> Well, your not making a lot of sense with your comment. So, because she's pear shaped she can't loose weight and get back in shape? Yeah, Ok, next topic... &#9996;&#65039;



My opinion is not up for debate...we disagree...quite simple. !Shrug!


----------



## Ladybug09

michie said:


> ^I think it's "enhanced".



Michie, what makes you think it's enhanced?? Ive seen some old pics of her but I think they only show her hair change...

Here is some old footage of her

http://straightfromthea.com/2012/11/20/porsha-williams-stewart-trillville-video/


----------



## DC-Cutie

MsLVinDC said:


> I think porsha tail is hers. Not everyone needs enhancement, some people are naturally blessed.



I agree. Also, I've yet to see an enhanced butt with that much jiggle


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> I agree. Also, I've yet to see an enhanced butt with that much jiggle



Did you see her on WWHL in that short a$$ dress!? She kept crossing and uncrossing her legs, I kept thinking, did you Forget what you have on??


----------



## Ladybug09

ladybug09 said:


> michie, what makes you think it's enhanced?? Ive seen some old pics of her but i think they only show her hair change...
> 
> Here is some old footage of her
> 
> http://straightfromthea.com/2012/11/20/porsha-williams-stewart-trillville-video/


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> Did you see her on WWHL in that short a$$ dress!? She kept crossing and uncrossing her legs, I kept thinking, did you Forget what you have on??



The dress was nice,


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> The dress was nice,



Not denying it was a cute dress, but if it stops at your hooha, it may be best to not keep crossing and UNcrossing.


----------



## PrincessCypress

sgj99 said:


> yes, she does.  she is just miserable being around these women:  they don't kiss her behind like she wants and she doesn't want to play the Bravo way any more.  i think she figures she too big of a star to be doing that show anymore but went back to it since she didn't have another Hollywood gig lined up.


This!


----------



## Tracky527

saira1214 said:


> It does look like it, but I guess it isn't.
> 
> http://realitytvfashion.com/2014/02/marlo-hampton-blue-yellow-outfit/



I'm usually a lurker, bc I don't have anything witty to add, but she's wearing herve leger .


----------



## Tracky527

http://perezhilton.com/cocoperez/2013-03-23-katy-perry-kids-choice-awards-2013-orange-carpet-fashion


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> *Kenya Moore Threatens To Quit RHOA Unless She Gets A $1M Pay Raise*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenya Moore is allegedly hedging her bets  and telling the media she is contemplating about leaving RHOA. YA! She  told OK Magazine recently:
> _
> If Bravo asked me to come back, Id have to really think about it. Right at this moment, its a very tough question._
> 
> 
> _*(CHILE PUH-LEASE)*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its alleged that Kenya got $750,000 for season 6 of RHOA. Is she  worth it? Yes! RHOA never hit 4M viewers an episode until she was on it.  Can she carry the show by herself of course not. She is the master  manipulator and instigator, Bravo brought in and it worked.
> Some blogs have put out that Kenya is leaving, because she is tired  of all the drama, Nene will walk unless Kenya is fired etc,. Bravo will  not get rid of either of these women because they are cash cows so to  speak. Nene was big in Hollywood and is still reality gold. Kenya is  crazy and thats great for ratings.
> *First of all Kenya is not leaving, why? What else is she doing? (EXACTLY!!!) *Kenya  is a beautiful, talented women who has acted in a few bit roles in some  movies, but nothing is in play right now. If s*he plays her cards right,  she can get her little business ventures on the road and not squander  them like Lisa Wu or Sheree hard body Whitfield did,*  why on earth  didnt Sheree put out a work DVD is beyond me. That I would buy.
> Nene Leakes already made $1m for this season, so what would her pay raise be?
> 
> 
> 
> http://realitywives.net/blogs/kenya-moore-threatens-quit-pay-raise/



I missed your chileeee puhleeze...lol

Bravo/Andy will keep them BOTH cause they love the conflict.


----------



## Suzie

I have been watching the latest episode here in Australia and I have to say that Cynthia is,one of the most beautiful women that I have ever laid eyes on, she is flawless and I love the funky ways that she does her hair, never boring!


----------



## GoGlam

Ladybug09 said:


> I missed your chileeee puhleeze...lol
> 
> Bravo/Andy will keep them BOTH cause they love the conflict.




Yep! And with the failure of trying to introduce two new housewives this season.. Don't even remember their names... The producers have to realize these women are their little drama-filled puppets


----------



## michie

Ladybug09 said:


> Michie, what makes you think it's enhanced?? Ive seen some old pics of her but I think they only show her hair change...
> 
> Here is some old footage of her
> 
> http://straightfromthea.com/2012/11/20/porsha-williams-stewart-trillville-video/



LOL. I can't see a thing in that vid. IMO, it was just something about it in the pants at BB. IDK. She also seems to defy physics, working out, but a$$ stays the same or gets larger.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> *I missed your chileeee puhleeze...lol
> *
> Bravo/Andy will keep them BOTH cause they love the conflict.






:giggles:  


  just like the writer said - what else does she have going on for her that will make her money????  not diddly!!!  she ain't going anywhere!!  and she ain't got no rich african prince that spoils her as she claims!  so what other choice does she have? NOT DIDDLY!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

michie said:


> LOL. I can't see a thing in that vid. IMO, it was just something about it in the pants at BB. IDK. She also seems to defy physics, working out, but a$$ stays the same or gets larger.



Got it.


----------



## Longchamp

Lol on nene and ***** hair piece.

I still like crazy Kenya, but she doesn't deserve a pay raise.


----------



## tomz_grl

Just saw on E! that Nene was casted for DWTS...


----------



## bag-princess

tomz_grl said:


> Just saw on E! that Nene was casted for DWTS...







nope.  just can't see it.


----------



## michie

NeNe was a stripper. This should be a piece of cake for her. I wanna see it.


----------



## Sassys

michie said:


> NeNe was a stripper. This should be a piece of cake for her. I wanna see it.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


>






:lolots::lolots::lolots:


exactly!!!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> :lolots::lolots::lolots:
> 
> 
> exactly!!!



You know Wendy has connections at DWTS, and she will find out exactly what kind of behavior Nene portrays backstage.


----------



## zaara10

tomz_grl said:


> Just saw on E! that Nene was casted for DWTS...



I would HATE to be her partner!


----------



## MsLVinDC

Sassys said:


>




He he ha ha!!


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> You know Wendy has connections at DWTS, and she will find out exactly what kind of behavior Nene portrays backstage.





it will be epic!!! wendy will be all over this!!


----------



## Ladybug09

tomz_grl said:


> Just saw on E! that Nene was casted for DWTS...



Arrrgh, Really!!







Sassys said:


> You know Wendy has connections at DWTS, and she will find out exactly what kind of behavior Nene portrays backstage.






bag-princess said:


> it will be epic!!! wendy will be all over this!!


She will be talking about that EVERYday!

Hold up, didn't Nene bash DWTS?? Or maybe I'm thinking Wendy after she Lost...


----------



## tomz_grl

bag-princess said:


> it will be epic!!! wendy will be all over this!!


 
The last time I watched Wendy a few weeks ago, she said she was over the RHoA because of the pillow talk party and the fighting. Has she discussed them since then? I haven't had time to watch her...


----------



## swags

Nene's gonna lose some weight on DWTS. Can you imagine how sweet and modest she will be?


----------



## tomz_grl

OMG!!!! I totaly forgot to tell you girls I saw Kordell at the Hawks/Knicks game Saturday night. He was the half court shot 'celeb' to give the random fan the ball. Even in his all black outfit, dude looked pregnant...he's put on some weight for sure!


----------



## Sassys

tomz_grl said:


> The last time I watched Wendy a few weeks ago, she said she was over the RHoA because of the pillow talk party and the fighting. Has she discussed them since then? I haven't had time to watch her...



She did talk about whether Phaedra knew about Apollo's shady dealings, but not anything else. She is always talking about DWTS, so she definitely will talk about NeNe. If NeNe gets Tony, she really will get the dirt (Tony was Kate Gosllin partner and Wendy got the dirt on Kate, from Tony and other people that worked there).


----------



## bag-princess

tomz_grl said:


> The last time I watched Wendy a few weeks ago, she said she was over the RHoA because of the pillow talk party and the fighting. Has she discussed them since then? I haven't had time to watch her...



this will be different!  it's not RHoA - it is NeNe out on her own.  
at least that is how i see it.  and i can't imagine her giving up the chance to speak on this!




swags said:


> Nene's gonna lose some weight on DWTS. *Can you imagine how sweet and modest she will be?*




a rich AND skinny *****?????   oh hell naw!!!!

look at JHud!  she thinks she is a fashion icon now!!!


----------



## tomz_grl

bag-princess said:


> a rich AND skinny *****????? oh hell naw!!!!


 
Maybe she'll become a spokeperson for that jean line Rich and Skinny...or whatever it's called.


----------



## djsmom

Oh gosh, I can  see her lace front flipping forward like "Reds" from Five Heartbeats.


----------



## tamshac77

djsmom said:


> Oh gosh, I can  see her lace front flipping forward like "Reds" from Five Heartbeats.




You. Ain't. Right. Lol!


----------



## MsLVinDC

djsmom said:


> Oh gosh, I can  see her lace front flipping forward like "Reds" from Five Heartbeats.




Paaahhhahhahhahhaaaaaaaaaa he he hahahhahhahhahhaaa!


----------



## LADC_chick

djsmom said:


> Oh gosh, I can  see her lace front flipping forward like "Reds" from Five Heartbeats.



I cannot! Oh my goodness.   

I wonder how she'd do. Drop it, drop it low is not the same as a waltz. They don't call for the same body movements.


----------



## flyygal

cjy said:


> I am so done with Nene. She needs to go.




^^^ This!


----------



## flyygal

Tracky527 said:


> I'm usually a lurker, bc I don't have anything witty to add, but she's wearing herve leger .




You are right, it's Herve Leger pre fall 2013


----------



## Ladybug09

Saira1214 pointed this out several pages back

http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?p=26284079



flyygal said:


> You are right, it's Herve Leger pre fall 2013
> View attachment 2519791











Tracky527 said:


> I'm usually a lurker, bc I don't have anything witty to add, but she's wearing herve leger .


----------



## Sassys

Watching the last episode. 

Why is Greg wearing a woven dress shirt underneath his team rich tshirt? 
Porsha's legs are huge
Where is Diana to protect her woman from Marlo?


----------



## Ginger Tea

Sassys said:


> Watching the last episode.
> 
> Why is Greg wearing a woven dress shirt underneath his team rich tshirt?
> Porsha's legs are huge
> Where is Diana to protect her woman from Marlo?




Re-watching as well.  Just caught where Peter asked Kenya & Marlo, 'when did you two hook up.' An unknown (to others) alliance formed.

Also, thought it interesting Kenya says she 'dismissed' the other girls so Nene didn't have an audience and addressed NeNe's behavior. That wasn't the place to address it.  A phone call or visit would be nice.


----------



## needloub

djsmom said:


> Oh gosh, I can  see her lace front flipping forward like "Reds" from Five Heartbeats.


----------



## michie

djsmom said:


> Oh gosh, I can  see her lace front flipping forward like "Reds" from Five Heartbeats.



Lawd, I would pay to see that! LMAO


----------



## djsmom

y'all have to read Marlo's blog. This part had  right here. Lol


----------



## MsLVinDC

djsmom said:


> y'all have to read Marlo's blog. This part had  right here. Lol




OMG!!!!! Where is the SHADE gif??!!!!! I need Marlo to be a permanent cast member, STAT!!! Toooo funny!!! Wth is that on the branch??!! Faint! Dead!! Best comeback of the year. 

Please post the link to her blog!


----------



## Ginger Tea

If you're done with someone, be done. Going to such great lengths to disparage another person because they don't want to be friends with you. Keep it moving.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Did y'all catch the shade kandi threw, with her 'bridemaid' comment?    Priceless - lol


----------



## MsLVinDC

DC-Cutie said:


> Did y'all catch the shade kandi threw, with her 'bridemaid' comment?    Priceless - lol




Yes!!!!! Ha!


----------



## DivineMissM

michie said:


> NeNe was a stripper. This should be a piece of cake for her. I wanna see it.



Only if there's a pole and lucite platforms.



zaara10 said:


> I would HATE to be her partner!



For real.  I'm guessing they won't be doing any kind of lifts.  



tomz_grl said:


> OMG!!!! I totaly forgot to tell you girls I saw Kordell at the Hawks/Knicks game Saturday night. He was the half court shot 'celeb' to give the random fan the ball. Even in his all black outfit, dude looked pregnant...he's put on some weight for sure!



haha!



djsmom said:


> Oh gosh, I can  see her lace front flipping forward like "Reds" from Five Heartbeats.



You made me snort!



djsmom said:


> y'all have to read Marlo's blog. This part had  right here. Lol



I'm now Team Marlo.


----------



## NurseLV

MsLVinDC said:


> Yes!!!!! Ha!



I most definitely caught it!  Miss Rich B$&@$ needs to pay for herself a speech class!


----------



## djsmom

Marlo's blog
http://musingsfromtheboudoir.typepad.com


----------



## MsLVinDC

djsmom said:


> Marlo's blog
> http://musingsfromtheboudoir.typepad.com




Thanks!


----------



## whtcldjd

i used to love nene.  now, i can't stand her.  she is so full of herself.  I hate how she acts like she is so much better than everyone and everyone is beneath her.  the fame has definitely gotten to her head.


----------



## PrincessCypress

whtcldjd said:


> i used to love nene.  now, i can't stand her.  she is so full of herself.  I hate how she acts like she is so much better than everyone and everyone is beneath her.  the fame has definitely gotten to her head.


This, exactly!


----------



## zuzu717

whtcldjd said:


> i used to love nene.  now, i can't stand her.  she is so full of herself.  I hate how she acts like she is so much better than everyone and everyone is beneath her.  the fame has definitely gotten to her head.




Exactly! It's so annoying how she acts. In almost every scene she's constantly throwing shade at someone, but can't even speak proper English. "Pacific" instead of "specific" and "bridemaid" instead of "bridesmaid." It annoyed me every time she said that on her wedding special. Does she not know how stupid she sounds sometimes?


----------



## ClassicFab

DC-Cutie said:


> Why of all people is Kenya planning a couples trip and then, inviting* Miss Lawrence as her date*?



Hello!!! Seems real familiar...


----------



## Sassys

:lolots: Looks like she had her nose done


----------



## MsLVinDC

Sassys said:


> :lolots: Looks like she had her nose done




It could be contouring make-up that makes her nose look different. I think she looks the same but younger in this pic. Now I need to see a side-by-side photo. Lol!


----------



## Sassys

MsLVinDC said:


> *It could be contouring make-up that makes her nose look different. *I think she looks the same but younger in this pic. Now I need to see a side-by-side photo. Lol!



.


----------



## flyygal

whtcldjd said:


> i used to love nene.  Now, i can't stand her.  She is so full of herself.  I hate how she acts like she is so much better than everyone and everyone is beneath her.  The fame has definitely gotten to her head.




+1


----------



## zaara10

zuzu717 said:


> Exactly! It's so annoying how she acts. In almost every scene she's constantly throwing shade at someone, but can't even speak proper English. "Pacific" instead of "specific" and "bridemaid" instead of "bridesmaid." It annoyed me every time she said that on her wedding special. Does she not know how stupid she sounds sometimes?



I couldn't stand when she'd say "bundt-ing" instead of bonding. Lol.


----------



## Ladybug09

I'm mad she got so many mug shots!!!! Lol&#128562;&#128530;&#128533;


----------



## GoGlam

Marlo is fashion-oriented even back then! Look at that Japanese-inspired bob hairstyle and the kimono effect top/dress.

Producers, we want to see Marlo!


----------



## tomz_grl

I can't believe she's 2 years younger than me! I thought she was atleast 45...


----------



## ClassicFab

1999 and 2002 were very eventful for Marlo lol

and dang, to get arrested a week after your birthday!


----------



## MsLVinDC

ClassicFab said:


> 1999 and 2002 were very eventful for Marlo lol
> 
> and dang, to get arrested a week after your birthday!




Right!! I noticed the same thing in addition to her weight gain/loss. Ha!


----------



## DivineMissM

I'm just now watching the "masquerade" episode.  Kendra knew exactly what she was doing.  The whole thing was orchestrated.  BUT, Nene played right into it.  She should have put on a big smile, made a kick *** speech, and been sweet as pie to everyone.  But she couldn't get over herself, and now she looks like the bad guy and Kenya looks like the victim.


----------



## michie

tomz_grl said:


> I can't believe she's 2 years younger than me! I thought she was atleast 45...



Hell, she's a half year older than me. I look like a baby compared to her.


----------



## zaara10

Tell me again what Marlo does? Is she an "opportunist"? I only remember something about her having old white sugar daddies or something...?


----------



## DivineMissM

zaara10 said:


> Tell me again what Marlo does? Is she an "opportunist"? *I only remember something about her having old white sugar daddies or something*...?



That's it.


----------



## MsLVinDC

michie said:


> Hell, she's a half year older than me. I look like a baby compared to her.




Yeah, I thought she was at least 40 a minimum of 39.


----------



## Cherrasaki

tomz_grl said:


> I can't believe she's 2 years younger than me! I thought she was atleast 45...



I was thinking the same thing. She does look older.


----------



## KathyB

zaara10 said:


> Tell me again what Marlo does? Is she an "opportunist"? I only remember something about her having old white sugar daddies or something...?



This is her job....it's what she does best.


----------



## Sassys

All Aboard the Karma Train!! 
Whoring does not pay in the long run!! Time to sell the $10K Chanel bag.




Soon homeless? Kim Zolciak threatened with eviction from Atlanta mansion if she doesn't pay thousands in back taxes

Kim Zolciak seems to have it all - an NFL husband, six children, and reality show fame.

But on Thursday RadarOnline painted a different picture of the 35-year-old's life as they reported the former Real Housewives Of Atlanta star is facing eviction from the mansion she shares with Kroy Biermann, 28, if they don't pay thousands of dollars in back taxes within weeks.

This comes on the heels of the couple taking out a $300,000 loan in December to complete renovations on the posh pad.

According to documents obtained by Radar, Zolciak and Biermann, have been recently served with a tax lien from the City of Milton, Georgia, for $1,665.26, and another one from the State of Georgia and Fulton county for $10,572.67. 
They have to write checks for those amounts by April 11 or the famous duo will reportedly have their spread 'seized.'
The couple purchased the 7,186 sq ft five-bedroom, six-and-a-half bathroom house - dubbed Zolciak Manor - for $880,000 in 2012 and subsequently went straight to work on gutting it and creating their dream home for their growing family.

Such lavish inclusions as a two-storey master closet, eight fireplaces, a sizeable swimming pool and opulent chandeliers surely upped the budget substantially.
On January 19, the 35-year-old posted a photo to Instagram of 17-month-old son Kash's bedroom, which has all the high-end finishes one would expect - and then some.
'Baby Kash's room!!! My favorite,' she captioned the image, which depicted an ornate gold and blue four-poster crib that perfectly matched the rest of the room's lavish furnishings, complete with hand-painted walls and multi-layered ceiling.

With so much financial pressure placed on the couple, it could perhaps explain why the outspoken blonde has revealed that she would happily return to the show that made her a household name.
Despite bailing on the series midway through the fifth season due to the constant feuding and drama with her co-stars, Kim has admitted she is now 'open' to going back for more.
'Now that I&#8217;m done having babies, I can&#8217;t say that I wouldn&#8217;t go back,' Kim tells In Touch magazine. 'For the most part, I enjoyed my time on the show.'
However, viewers can expect plenty of continuing conflict should she make her big return.

'NeNe [Leakes] and I are cool, and Cynthia [Bailey] is sweet, but the rest of the women are useless!' she spills candidly.
For her part, NeNe, who stars in the show as well as juggling a Hollywood acting career that has included stints on Glee, says she'll welcome her old pal back with open arms on one condition: that she works.
'I'm not against Kim returning to The Real Housewives Of Atlanta,' the 46-year-old tells Bravo's 
Watch What Happens Live, despite the fact that Kim rubbed all the girls up the wrong way by constantly being late for filming, not showing up to events and putting her family's needs ahead 
of her obligations to the show.

Not that she can be blamed for the latter, having welcomed four children in quick succession since taking up with Atlanta Falcons star Kroy in May 2010.
The couple were already parents to five-and-a-half-month-old son Kroy Jr, known as 'KJ', when they married on November 11, 2011, before second son Kash came along in August 2012.
Fraternal twins Kaia and Kane were born just two months ago, on November 25, bringing the tally up to four children under the age of three.


Kim is also mom to daughters Brielle, who 17, and Ariana, 12, from previous relationships, both of whom Kroy officially adopted in July last year.
While she may have the support of some members of cast to return to the Real Housewives, it remains to be seen whether or not producers will feel the same way.
The reality series has enjoyed a spike in ratings since Kim's departure, cementing it as the most popular of all the Housewives spin-offs.
In recent weeks, more than 4.5 million viewers have tuned in to catch the new episodes on Sunday night, while as many as 1.3 million more are reported to have caught the midnight encore screening.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...doesnt-pay-thousands-taxes.html#ixzz2uYmDN8gS 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## MsLVinDC

Sassys said:


> All Aboard the Karma Train!!
> Whoring does not pay in the long run!! Time to sell the $10K Chanel bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon homeless? Kim Zolciak threatened with eviction from Atlanta mansion if she doesn't pay thousands in back taxes
> 
> Kim Zolciak seems to have it all - an NFL husband, six children, and reality show fame.
> 
> But on Thursday RadarOnline painted a different picture of the 35-year-old's life as they reported the former Real Housewives Of Atlanta star is facing eviction from the mansion she shares with Kroy Biermann, 28, if they don't pay thousands of dollars in back taxes within weeks.
> 
> This comes on the heels of the couple taking out a $300,000 loan in December to complete renovations on the posh pad.
> 
> According to documents obtained by Radar, Zolciak and Biermann, have been recently served with a tax lien from the City of Milton, Georgia, for $1,665.26, and another one from the State of Georgia and Fulton county for $10,572.67.
> They have to write checks for those amounts by April 11 or the famous duo will reportedly have their spread 'seized.'
> The couple purchased the 7,186 sq ft five-bedroom, six-and-a-half bathroom house - dubbed Zolciak Manor - for $880,000 in 2012 and subsequently went straight to work on gutting it and creating their dream home for their growing family.
> 
> Such lavish inclusions as a two-storey master closet, eight fireplaces, a sizeable swimming pool and opulent chandeliers surely upped the budget substantially.
> On January 19, the 35-year-old posted a photo to Instagram of 17-month-old son Kash's bedroom, which has all the high-end finishes one would expect - and then some.
> 'Baby Kash's room!!! My favorite,' she captioned the image, which depicted an ornate gold and blue four-poster crib that perfectly matched the rest of the room's lavish furnishings, complete with hand-painted walls and multi-layered ceiling.
> 
> With so much financial pressure placed on the couple, it could perhaps explain why the outspoken blonde has revealed that she would happily return to the show that made her a household name.
> Despite bailing on the series midway through the fifth season due to the constant feuding and drama with her co-stars, Kim has admitted she is now 'open' to going back for more.
> 'Now that Im done having babies, I cant say that I wouldnt go back,' Kim tells In Touch magazine. 'For the most part, I enjoyed my time on the show.'
> However, viewers can expect plenty of continuing conflict should she make her big return.
> 
> 'NeNe [Leakes] and I are cool, and Cynthia [Bailey] is sweet, but the rest of the women are useless!' she spills candidly.
> For her part, NeNe, who stars in the show as well as juggling a Hollywood acting career that has included stints on Glee, says she'll welcome her old pal back with open arms on one condition: that she works.
> 'I'm not against Kim returning to The Real Housewives Of Atlanta,' the 46-year-old tells Bravo's
> Watch What Happens Live, despite the fact that Kim rubbed all the girls up the wrong way by constantly being late for filming, not showing up to events and putting her family's needs ahead
> of her obligations to the show.
> 
> Not that she can be blamed for the latter, having welcomed four children in quick succession since taking up with Atlanta Falcons star Kroy in May 2010.
> The couple were already parents to five-and-a-half-month-old son Kroy Jr, known as 'KJ', when they married on November 11, 2011, before second son Kash came along in August 2012.
> Fraternal twins Kaia and Kane were born just two months ago, on November 25, bringing the tally up to four children under the age of three.
> 
> 
> Kim is also mom to daughters Brielle, who 17, and Ariana, 12, from previous relationships, both of whom Kroy officially adopted in July last year.
> While she may have the support of some members of cast to return to the Real Housewives, it remains to be seen whether or not producers will feel the same way.
> The reality series has enjoyed a spike in ratings since Kim's departure, cementing it as the most popular of all the Housewives spin-offs.
> In recent weeks, more than 4.5 million viewers have tuned in to catch the new episodes on Sunday night, while as many as 1.3 million more are reported to have caught the midnight encore screening.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...doesnt-pay-thousands-taxes.html#ixzz2uYmDN8gS
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook




Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Sassys

MsLVinDC said:


> Why am I not surprised?



I said from day one, when you are a whore, it will ALWAYS come back and bite you in the a$$.


----------



## zaara10

DivineMissM said:


> That's it.



Does she currently have a sugar daddy? So Marlo seriously does nothing else? Disgusting.


----------



## Sassys

zaara10 said:


> Does she currently have a sugar daddy? So Marlo seriously does nothing else? Disgusting.



It's called a paid escort.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Sassys said:


> It's called a paid escort.




Hmm, not good.


----------



## Sassys

Embattled local attorney Phaedra Parks, far left, appeared at a deposition for Angela Stanton, right, author of the tell-all book, Lies of a Real Housewife, in Gwinnett County earlier this week. Parks is suing Stanton for defamation after Stanton alleged that Parks was the mastermind behind an auto theft ring that operated in Atlanta.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Sassys said:


> Embattled local attorney Phaedra Parks, far left, appeared at a deposition for Angela Stanton, right, author of the tell-all book, Lies of a Real Housewife, in Gwinnett County earlier this week. Parks is suing Stanton for defamation after Stanton alleged that Parks was the mastermind behind an auto theft ring that operated in Atlanta.




Like PP's shoes.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Embattled local attorney Phaedra Parks, far left, appeared at a deposition for Angela Stanton, right, author of the tell-all book, Lies of a Real Housewife, in Gwinnett County earlier this week. Parks is suing Stanton for defamation after Stanton alleged that Parks was the mastermind behind an auto theft ring that operated in Atlanta.



They are wrong for taking pics in the deposition.


----------



## Sassys

Sassys said:


> Embattled local attorney Phaedra Parks, far left, appeared at a deposition for Angela Stanton, right, author of the tell-all book, Lies of a Real Housewife, in Gwinnett County earlier this week. Parks is suing Stanton for defamation after Stanton alleged that Parks was the mastermind behind an auto theft ring that operated in Atlanta.



Is Phaedra sitting next to a lie detector test


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> All Aboard the Karma Train!!
> Whoring does not pay in the long run!! Time to sell the $10K Chanel bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon homeless? Kim Zolciak threatened with eviction from Atlanta mansion if she doesn't pay thousands in back taxes
> 
> Kim Zolciak seems to have it all - an NFL husband, six children, and reality show fame.
> 
> But on Thursday RadarOnline painted a different picture of the 35-year-old's life as they reported the former Real Housewives Of Atlanta star is facing eviction from the mansion she shares with Kroy Biermann, 28, if they don't pay thousands of dollars in back taxes within weeks.
> 
> This comes on the heels of the couple taking out a $300,000 loan in December to complete renovations on the posh pad.
> 
> According to documents obtained by Radar, Zolciak and Biermann, have been recently served with a tax lien from the City of Milton, Georgia, for $1,665.26, and another one from the State of Georgia and Fulton county for $10,572.67.
> They have to write checks for those amounts by April 11 or the famous duo will reportedly have their spread 'seized.'
> The couple purchased the 7,186 sq ft five-bedroom, six-and-a-half bathroom house - dubbed Zolciak Manor - for $880,000 in 2012 and subsequently went straight to work on gutting it and creating their dream home for their growing family.
> 
> Such lavish inclusions as a two-storey master closet, eight fireplaces, a sizeable swimming pool and opulent chandeliers surely upped the budget substantially.
> On January 19, the 35-year-old posted a photo to Instagram of 17-month-old son Kash's bedroom, which has all the high-end finishes one would expect - and then some.
> 'Baby Kash's room!!! My favorite,' she captioned the image, which depicted an ornate gold and blue four-poster crib that perfectly matched the rest of the room's lavish furnishings, complete with hand-painted walls and multi-layered ceiling.
> 
> With so much financial pressure placed on the couple, it could perhaps explain why the outspoken blonde has revealed that she would happily return to the show that made her a household name.
> Despite bailing on the series midway through the fifth season due to the constant feuding and drama with her co-stars, Kim has admitted she is now 'open' to going back for more.
> 'Now that Im done having babies, I cant say that I wouldnt go back,' Kim tells In Touch magazine. 'For the most part, I enjoyed my time on the show.'
> However, viewers can expect plenty of continuing conflict should she make her big return.
> 
> 'NeNe [Leakes] and I are cool, and Cynthia [Bailey] is sweet, but the rest of the women are useless!' she spills candidly.
> For her part, NeNe, who stars in the show as well as juggling a Hollywood acting career that has included stints on Glee, says she'll welcome her old pal back with open arms on one condition: that she works.
> 'I'm not against Kim returning to The Real Housewives Of Atlanta,' the 46-year-old tells Bravo's
> Watch What Happens Live, despite the fact that Kim rubbed all the girls up the wrong way by constantly being late for filming, not showing up to events and putting her family's needs ahead
> of her obligations to the show.
> 
> Not that she can be blamed for the latter, having welcomed four children in quick succession since taking up with Atlanta Falcons star Kroy in May 2010.
> The couple were already parents to five-and-a-half-month-old son Kroy Jr, known as 'KJ', when they married on November 11, 2011, before second son Kash came along in August 2012.
> Fraternal twins Kaia and Kane were born just two months ago, on November 25, bringing the tally up to four children under the age of three.
> 
> 
> Kim is also mom to daughters Brielle, who 17, and Ariana, 12, from previous relationships, both of whom Kroy officially adopted in July last year.
> While she may have the support of some members of cast to return to the Real Housewives, it remains to be seen whether or not producers will feel the same way.
> The reality series has enjoyed a spike in ratings since Kim's departure, cementing it as the most popular of all the Housewives spin-offs.
> In recent weeks, more than 4.5 million viewers have tuned in to catch the new episodes on Sunday night, while as many as 1.3 million more are reported to have caught the midnight encore screening.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...doesnt-pay-thousands-taxes.html#ixzz2uYmDN8gS
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook




ray charles could have seen this coming!!! 







Ladybug09 said:


> They are wrong for taking pics in the deposition.




and from the angle it was shot at - they knew this,too!!






Sassys said:


> Is Phaedra sitting next to a lie detector test





you may take your seat in the corner now!!:giggles:


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> you may take your seat in the corner now!!:giggles:



Going to the gym now anyway


----------



## Cherrasaki

zaara10 said:


> Does she currently have a sugar daddy? So Marlo seriously does nothing else? Disgusting.



She's a kept woman, an escort and a felon.  She's a triple threat!


----------



## djsmom

Summary from Angela Santon depsition


----------



## MsLVinDC

djsmom said:


> Summary from Angela Santon depsition




Darn, I have to google it. I thought I would be able to read the attachment. &#128527;


----------



## swags

Cherrasaki said:


> She's a kept woman, an escort and a felon.  She's a triple threat!




Is she keeping company now? Does she own her own home? I could see getting some nice handbags and stuff but she's an actual hooker?


----------



## Sassys

swags said:


> Is she keeping company now? Does she own her own home? I could see getting some nice handbags and stuff but she's an actual hooker?



She's always been a hooker. Not a low budget hooker.


----------



## swags

Sassys said:


> I said from day one, when you are a whore, it will ALWAYS come back and bite you in the a$$.





What an idiot. She could have had a nice lifestyle in a slightly above average home that would be sustainable. With 6 kids they shouldn't be playing games.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Sassys said:


> She's always been a hooker. Not a low budget hooker.




Wow!


----------



## Ginger Tea

Maybe they will come to their senses and use the $399K for the unpaid taxes.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Watched the episode again, partially. Maybe it's me, it probably is, but if someone is paying you no never mind, why are you attempting to make yourself relevant to them. Nene clearly had no intentions of fooling with Marlo at the BB. Nene's just not into you, whether it be due to Kenya, her own self-righteousness, whatever, she's not feeling you. Go about your business. Why are you pushing up on her. You obviously think she's bogus, pseudo friend, so why chase after her. Who has time and energy like that.  I didn't get any of that. But, like I said, it's probably just me.


----------



## disney16

I'm finally catching up and trying to figure out what Greg was spraying when he was talking with Nene in their kitchen. He was spraying something the cabinet. 

And I guess his job is to just follow her around?


----------



## Kansashalo

LawQT1908 said:


> Wait...one of Cynthia's assistants is named Satchel? Really???!!



Probably named after Satchel Paige. 

_*Lawd, let's all HOPE that is the reason*_



djsmom said:


> Oh gosh, I can  see her lace front flipping forward like "Reds" from Five Heartbeats.


----------



## Cherrasaki

swags said:


> Is she keeping company now? Does she own her own home? I could see getting some nice handbags and stuff but she's an actual hooker?



She probably has a big poppa on the side. Marlo's a hustler. She knows how to get money by any means possible.


----------



## djsmom

I'll admit,  I am truly working on me. I can't stand to be ignored. I've never been ignored in person. But, when I'm calling/texting you and you don't respond, then I see you on a social network, I'm pissed.


----------



## DivineMissM

Sassys said:


> Is Phaedra sitting next to a lie detector test



Looks like it, but it must not be.  If it was, it would be in flames. 



swags said:


> Is she keeping company now? Does she own her own home? I could see getting some nice handbags and stuff but she's an actual hooker?



Yes, an actual hooker.  Not a street corner hooker, but still.  She gets paid to have "relationships" with men.



disney16 said:


> *I'm finally catching up and trying to figure out what Greg was spraying when he was talking with Nene in their kitchen. He was spraying something the cabinet. *
> 
> And I guess his job is to just follow her around?



Roach spray?


----------



## Ladybug09

tomz_grl said:


> The way he grabbed her @ss when he threw in the pool...he wanted it...


Nothing


----------



## MsLVinDC

Swags - Marlo owns a mid size townhouse.


----------



## GoGlam

djsmom said:


> i'll admit,  i am truly working on me. I can't stand to be ignored. I've never been ignored in person. But, when i'm calling/texting you and you don't respond, then i see you on a social network, i'm pissed.




+1


----------



## bag-princess

djsmom said:


> I'll admit,  I am truly working on me.* I can't stand to be ignored. I've never been ignored in person.* But, when I'm calling/texting you and you don't respond, then I see you on a social network, I'm pissed.





THIS!!!

i can't stand that either.  tell me to kiss you hieny,jump in a lake or anything else but do NOT act like you don't see/hear me!!


----------



## djsmom

GoGlam said:


> +1







bag-princess said:


> THIS!!!
> 
> i can't stand that either.  tell me to kiss you hieny,jump in a lake or anything else but do NOT act like you don't see/hear me!!




Whew!! I thought I was the only one. So, I cant speak on Marlo's reaction to Nene ignoring her, because if it was me, I'm not sure what I would've done.


----------



## MsLVinDC

Hahhahha! Y'all are a trip. I totally understand though. I just switch it up on the person and look thru them, I think it's worse when someone looks right thru you vs being ignored. Lol!  And, I would talk about you out loud within ear shot. Somebody is going to break and it's usually not me. Paaahhhaaa!


----------



## MsLVinDC

From Marlo's blog~

Divas and Divos...

I realize how we women sometimes tear each other apart in anger when in truth we're really just feeling hurt or betrayed. But that's not the woman I want to be.

I don't want to be a Diva who seeks to destroy another with words or "reads," while the crowds cheer on our bloodsport ratchetness. No one wins, except the ratings of course! Believe me, I'm not mad about that, (no ratings, no show!) I just think we have more to offer. Don't you agree?

Don't get me wrong, I'm not backing down, giving up or punking out. Trust and believe, I will NOT be Bullied at anytime by anyone!

I'll always stand up to those who try to knock me down, dig up my past or throw shade on my name and I encourage all my Divas and Divos in training to do the same. At the same time, I don't want to BE a bully either. It's not cute, or in fashion. It won't raise my star power and surely won't increase my bank account!

The truth is... I love it when women, especially black women, overcome obstacles to succeed despite all the challenges we face. Everyday I'm striving to be like the women I admire. Beautiful, accomplished, intelligent, yet flawed women who make mistakes, fall down, hit rock bottom - only to prove that like a phoenix, they can and will rise again from the ashes.

I can't fake hurt or anger because I'm human and I'm always going to be real. When I care for someone, I'm doing so without any ulterior motives. And, while being betrayed by family or friend can take you "there," retaliating with an equally inappropriate verbal or physical assault can never be justified. So I'm checking myself.

Whether I want to be or not, I am a role model to my glam it up girls, nieces, goddaughters and other young women who are watching and imitating my behavior. I need to do better. I can't promise you I'll turn the other cheek if I'm slapped, (don't suggest anyone try me, I'm not there yet) but be patient ya'll, God is still working on me! 

So... I apologize for my part in this shameful drama that reinforces stereotypes about who we are as black women. And pray that one day we'll realize nobody wins when even one of us loses. 

To all the RHOA/Bridesmaids I have offended: Phaedra, Kandi, Kim, Sheree, Diana, Pat and NeNe, I apologize. We may never be friends or see eye to eye on anything, (and I'm cool with that!) however, I don't need to tear you down to build myself up. I know who I am - The Diva, Marlo Patrice Hampton and I am the spotlight, but so are you. Let's all bask in it. God made sure there would be enough shine for all of us. 
Marlo...


----------



## djsmom

Nenes Instagram


----------



## bag-princess

if this has been posted before - i have not seen it.   it is much more detailed about phaedra and angela. 


http://theurbandaily.com/2014/03/01/accusations-bank-fraud-rhoa-phaedra-parks/?omcamp=EMC-CVNL


----------



## ClassicFab

djsmom said:


> Nenes Instagram



Naomi is so pretty! The toupee doesn't look that bad in this pic. Maybe its the angle.


----------



## ClassicFab

djsmom said:


> Oh gosh, I can  see her lace front flipping forward like "Reds" from Five Heartbeats.



Here in DC, on 96.3 Frank Skee evening radio show, Joe Claire said something like this. He owes you for your material


----------



## djsmom

classicfab said:


> here in dc, on 96.3 frank skee evening radio show, joe claire said something like this. He owes you for your material




lol


----------



## DivineMissM

bag-princess said:


> if this has been posted before - i have not seen it.   it is much more detailed about phaedra and angela.
> 
> 
> http://theurbandaily.com/2014/03/01/accusations-bank-fraud-rhoa-phaedra-parks/?omcamp=EMC-CVNL



It's like an episode of American Greed.


----------



## Cherrasaki

ClassicFab said:


> Naomi is so pretty! The *toupee* doesn't look that bad in this pic. Maybe its the angle.


----------



## Longchamp

Nene got out her dancing shoes, contestant on next DWTS.


----------



## bag-princess

Longchamp said:


> Nene got out her dancing shoes, contestant on next DWTS.




i am just sitting here waiting on GMA to announce this!


----------



## cougster

Was there an episode this past Sunday. My DVR didn't record anything.


----------



## zaara10

cougster said:


> Was there an episode this past Sunday. My DVR didn't record anything.



No episode. Probably bc the oscars were on.


----------



## cougster

zaara10 said:


> No episode. Probably bc the oscars were on.




Thank you.


----------



## Kansashalo

bag-princess said:


> i am just sitting here waiting on GMA to announce this!



When Tom Bergeron introduced Nene on GMA, he called her "an actress, producer, and designer".  Maybe I've missed it but what is Nene "producing" and what on earth is she "designing"?


----------



## Sassys

Kansashalo said:


> When Tom Bergeron introduced Nene on GMA, he called her "an actress, producer, and designer".  Maybe I've missed it but what is Nene "producing" and what on earth is she "designing"?



 Her wedding show was produced by Leaks Entertainment. She is working on a clothing line as well (Like every other damn reality person).


----------



## honeyshopper

bag-princess said:


> i am just sitting here waiting on GMA to announce this!




They just released the upcoming celebs on DWTS. I want to see Billy Dee strut his stuff.


----------



## honeyshopper

Sassys said:


> Her wedding show was produced by Leaks Entertainment. She is working on a clothing line as well (Like every other damn reality person).




Maybe it's dancing clothes...


----------



## bag-princess

honeyshopper said:


> They just released the upcoming celebs on DWTS.* I want to see Billy Dee strut his stuff*.




yes!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

honeyshopper said:


> They just released the upcoming celebs on DWTS. I want to see Billy Dee strut his stuff.



I'm here for Billy Dee!!!!!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm here for Billy Dee!!!!!



Count me in!! Haven't watched DWTS in YEARS!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Count me in!! Haven't watched DWTS in YEARS!



Nene will be the largest size 8 ever. Not looking forward to her outfits, but billy dee could still get it!  Yaaassss


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Nene will be the largest size 8 ever. Not looking forward to her outfits, but billy dee could still get it!  Yaaassss



Maybe she will last and truly become a size 8 and not an imaginary size 8/14.

I watched Mahogany on Sunday


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Maybe she will last and truly become a size 8 and not an imaginary size 8/14.
> 
> I watched Mahogany on Sunday



On my long flights, I always watch mahogany 'success is NOTHING, without someone to share it with'!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> On my long flights, I always watch mahogany *'success is NOTHING, without someone to share it with'!*


----------



## Ladybug09

How old is Billy now?


----------



## bag-princess

ya'll are making me want to run to see if i can find a copy of Mahogany somewhere online now!!!
i remember how my mom used to swoon over some billy dee!!  i know i have seen bits and pieces of it because of her but i was too young to remember anything about it!!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> ya'll are making me want to run to see if i can find a copy of Mahogany somewhere online now!!!
> i remember how my mom used to swoon over some billy dee!!  i know i have seen bits and pieces of it because of her but i was too young to remember anything about it!!



What, never seen it!!! I demand you watch!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> On my long flights, I always watch mahogany 'success is NOTHING, without someone to share it with'!



I was also watching Claudine the other night. Haven't seen it in years.

Nothing like staying home all day and watching the classics. Need to watch Cornbread Earl and Me and Cooley High (haven't see in years also)


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> I was also watching Claudine the other night. Haven't seen it in years.
> 
> Nothing like staying home all day and watching the classics. Need to watch Cornbread Earl and Me and Cooley High (haven't see in years also)



I've never seen this movie, but I saw that it was on the other night on TV one. I wanted to record it but they didn't have any recent upcoming episodes.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> I've never seen this movie, but I saw that it was on the other night on TV one. I wanted to record it but they didn't have any recent upcoming episodes.



Darling, get on that!! CLASSICS! My parents played these movies to death growing up


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> What, never seen it!!! I demand you watch!






i am going to add it to my "must see" list now!

i DO remember "lady sings the blues" though!   was billy dee in that too?


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> i am going to add it to my "must see" list now!
> 
> *i DO remember "lady sings the blues" though!   was billy dee in that too?*



Yep!


----------



## KathyB

DC-Cutie said:


> Nene will be the largest size 8 ever. Not looking forward to her outfits, but billy dee could still get it!  Yaaassss



Poor Tony..... I'm thinking she has about 70 - 80 pounds on him.  Maybe they can re-cycle some of Kirstie Alley or Wynonna Judd's costumes.


----------



## Pazdzernika

KathyB said:


> Poor Tony..... I'm thinking she has about 70 - 80 pounds on him.  Maybe they can re-cycle some of Kirstie Alley or Wynonna Judd's costumes.




Don't forget about my girl (and Tony's former partner), Miss Wendy Williams! I'm sure there are at least...2 costumes? I can't remember how long she lasted.


----------



## Sassys

Since Nene is with Tony he WILL spill the tea with Wendy, like he did about Kate Gosslin.


----------



## KathyB

Pazdzernika said:


> Don't forget about my girl (and Tony's former partner), Miss Wendy Williams! I'm sure there are at least...2 costumes? I can't remember how long she lasted.



I'm thinking Nene may not last long, either.  I could be wrong, but it's JMHO.


----------



## MsLVinDC

KathyB said:


> I'm thinking Nene may not last long, either.  I could be wrong, but it's JMHO.




Until she humbles herself she won't get far in anything she does.


----------



## PrincessCypress

MsLVinDC said:


> Until she humbles herself she won't get far in anything she does.


This!!!


----------



## Sassys

MsLVinDC said:


> Until she humbles herself she won't get far in anything she does.


----------



## djsmom

Sassys said:


> Her wedding show was produced by Leaks Entertainment. She is working on a clothing line as well (Like every other damn reality person).




another clothing line that looks like something out of Rainbow fashions. Reality stars are sure jumping on the clothing, makeup, and hair wagon.


----------



## ClassicFab

MsLVinDC said:


> Until she humbles herself she won't get far in anything she does.



Say that there!!!


----------



## honeyshopper

What?  you didn't have a Lando Calrissian action figure when you were young? 

I think Billy is going to do well (crossing fingers)...



bag-princess said:


> ya'll are making me want to run to see if i can find a copy of Mahogany somewhere online now!!!
> i remember how my mom used to swoon over some billy dee!!  i know i have seen bits and pieces of it because of her but i was too young to remember anything about it!!


----------



## bag-princess

KathyB said:


> Poor Tony..... I'm thinking she has about 70 - 80 pounds on him. * Maybe they can re-cycle some of Kirstie Alley or Wynonna Judd's costumes.*




you is so wrong for that!!!!!!!:lolots:


MsLVinDC said:


> Until she humbles herself she won't get far in anything she does.





Sassys said:


>





this is the exact .gif i saw in my mind when i read that!!!


----------



## bag-princess

honeyshopper said:


> What?  you didn't have a Lando Calrissian action figure when you were young?
> 
> I think Billy is going to do well (crossing fingers)...





heck no!  did not know anything about it until many years later.  
i was too girly for that kind of stuff then.  now i love to watch all the star wars movies!


----------



## michie

Y'all all sound like Florence from "The Jeffersons" swooning over Mr. Colt 45...


----------



## KathyB

MsLVinDC said:


> Until she humbles herself she won't get far in anything she does.



She has taken the "me, me, me" syndrome to a whole new, stratospheric level.


----------



## Bentley1

KathyB said:


> She has taken the "me, me, me" syndrome to a whole new, stratospheric level.



It is really jaw dropping the things she says and believes about herself this past season or so. What upsets me most about it is that she's no longer funny. She hovers between scary and narcissistic drama queen. I miss the old, funny Nene.


----------



## KathyB

Bentley1 said:


> It is really jaw dropping the things she says and believes about herself this past season or so. What upsets me most about it is that she's no longer funny. She hovers between scary and narcissistic drama queen. I miss the old, funny Nene.



I agree.  Even though I've never been a fan of hers, in the early seasons, she was a lot more humble and caring for her friends, even KIM, and she had a odd, but likable sense of humor.  But, when she was on Celebrity Apprentice, that started the transition to the narcissistic, self-absorbed person we see now.


----------



## ClassicFab

michie said:


> Y'all all sound like Florence from "The Jeffersons" swooning over Mr. Colt 45...



Lol! I remember that episode


----------



## michie

^or like Thelma Evans..."What a life it must be married to BILLY DEE!" LOL


----------



## MsLVinDC

I only remember Thelma getting married to the African prince!!! What a minute---I wonder if this is the same prince Kenya is dating?? LMBO!


----------



## DC-Cutie

MsLVinDC said:


> I only remember Thelma getting married to the African prince!!! What a minute---I wonder if this is the same prince Kenya is dating?? LMBO!



I remember his name was eBay


----------



## MsLVinDC

DC-Cutie said:


> I remember his name was eBay




Hahhahha hahahhahhahhahhaaa *cough* paaahhhaaa ha
That's right!!!


----------



## michie

Ibe, not "eBay" LOL


----------



## MsLVinDC

michie said:


> Ibe, not "eBay" LOL




I'm still laughing!!!


----------



## zaara10

djsmom said:


> another clothing line that looks like something out of Rainbow fashions. Reality stars are sure jumping on the clothing, makeup, and hair wagon.



Maybe it will go the way of "She by Sheree".


----------



## KathyB

djsmom said:


> another clothing line that looks like something out of Rainbow fashions. Reality stars are sure jumping on the clothing, makeup, and hair wagon.



I can't even begin to imagine what a clothing line of hers would look like.


----------



## bag-princess

zaara10 said:


> Maybe it will go the way of "She by Sheree".




she may do a tad better. if her label see's the inside of at least one store she will be faaaar ahead of sh*t by sheree!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I see nene's line  being a bunch of slouchy tees and ripped jeans....  That's her regular uniform


----------



## Pazdzernika

I wonder what market she's trying to capture with her line.  Who would buy it? Macy's? Kohl's?


----------



## Stilettolife

Pazdzernika said:


> I wonder what market she's trying to capture with her line. Who would buy it? Macy's? Kohl's?


 
Walmart, Target, Goodwill?


----------



## Stilettolife

bag-princess said:


> heck no! did not know anything about it until many years later.
> i was too girly for that kind of stuff then. *now i love to watch all the star wars movies*!


 
Me too!  I just spent the entire weekend watching it on Spike.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Stilettolife said:


> Walmart, Target, Goodwill?




Oh, Give the girl some more credit LOL.  I would fall over if she made an announcement that Nordstrom's or Neiman Marcus would release her line. Would die.  Just about die.


----------



## KathyB

Stilettolife said:


> Walmart, Target, Goodwill?



My guess is Walmart and they would end up at Goodwill.


----------



## Stilettolife

Pazdzernika said:


> Oh, Give the girl some more credit LOL.  I would fall over if she made an announcement that Nordstrom's or Neiman Marcus would release her line. Would die. Just about die.


 
lol...she'll probably push for the high end stores. I just hope her quality is good.


----------



## Stilettolife

KathyB said:


> My guess is Walmart and they would end up at Goodwill.


----------



## DivineMissM

Sassys said:


> Since Nene is with Tony he WILL spill the tea with Wendy, like he did about Kate Gosslin.



I can't wait for that!  Someone needs to take her down a few notches.  Her ego has gotten out of control.  It's not a good look.  Especially on someone with a wig like that.



Pazdzernika said:


> I wonder what market she's trying to capture with her line.  Who would buy it? Macy's? Kohl's?




I would guess Wal-Mart too.  Maybe Kohl's.  Macy's would be a stretch.


----------



## MsLVinDC

Y'all being mean. They would carry NeNes clothes right next to Kim K at jc penny's, kohls, and sears. *snicker*


----------



## disney16

I'm thinking her line will be sold at KMart.


----------



## bagshopr

Is it my imagination, or has this season of RH of A been L-O-N-G?  I feel like it has been on forever.


----------



## Ginger Tea

All these cast members are something else. Lawrence was barred from doing hair in the ATL until March 30, 2014, but he's on camera, in a salon, doing Marlo's hair.


----------



## MsLVinDC

Ginger Tea said:


> All these cast members are something else. Lawrence was barred from doing hair in the ATL until March 30, 2014, but he's on camera, in a salon, doing Marlo's hair.




Spill the tea!!! Barred??? Why???


----------



## bag-princess

disney16 said:


> I'm thinking her line will be sold at KMart.




It's been working for Jaclyn Smith for yeeeears!!! LOL


----------



## Ginger Tea

MsLVinDC said:


> Spill the tea!!! Barred??? Why???




According to my reader who asked to remain anonymous, neither Derek J nor Lawrence are licensed to practice cosmetology in the state of Georgia. In fact, Lawrences cosmetology license was suspended last year after he applied for a license reinstatement  and the board leaned that he had been styling hair in Georgia for years on an expired license.

Read more: http://straightfromthea.com/2012/10/29/derek-j-miss-lawrence-washington-unlicensed/#ixzz2vPmC1R2n


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> According to my reader who asked to remain anonymous, neither Derek J nor Lawrence are licensed to practice cosmetology in the state of Georgia. In fact, Lawrences cosmetology license was suspended last year after he applied for a license reinstatement  and the board leaned that he had been styling hair in Georgia for years on an expired license.
> 
> Read more: http://straightfromthea.com/2012/10/29/derek-j-miss-lawrence-washington-unlicensed/#ixzz2vPmC1R2n




WHAT!!!!!!   Get out!!!


----------



## GoGlam

Ginger Tea said:


> According to my reader who asked to remain anonymous, neither Derek J nor Lawrence are licensed to practice cosmetology in the state of Georgia. In fact, Lawrences cosmetology license was suspended last year after he applied for a license reinstatement  and the board leaned that he had been styling hair in Georgia for years on an expired license.
> 
> Read more: http://straightfromthea.com/2012/10/29/derek-j-miss-lawrence-washington-unlicensed/#ixzz2vPmC1R2n




That's so stupid.  It's so easy to have/reinstate a cosmetology license.


----------



## MsLVinDC

I can understand Derricks excuse since he travels a lot. I wonder why Lawrence was put on probation and why he hasn't responded to the latest allegations.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I can't even give Derek a pass.  If that's your profession, you get your license renewed! That simple.


----------



## MsLVinDC

DC-Cutie said:


> I can't even give Derek a pass.  If that's your profession, you get your license renewed! That simple.




But for every state?!  It also shows that Derrick applied for his renewal over a year ago....


----------



## MsLVinDC

On first look Phaedra said Kenya is a "Rently" driving.....

Pahahhaa!!

Then she said she would rather have Porscha take her black history exam than to go to Mexico.... *dead*


----------



## Ginger Tea

MsLVinDC said:


> On first look Phaedra said Kenya is a "Rently" driving.....
> 
> Pahahhaa!!
> 
> Then she said she would rather have Porscha take her black history exam than to go to Mexico.... *dead*




Wouldn't be surprised if she were renting it.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Maybe it's me but everyone has some drama. Either they're not paying their rent, involved in legal conundrums, possible foreclosure, shady charity events where donations don't seem to reach intended parties, barred from practicing cosmetology, pseudo princes that provide 'Rently Bentley's,' and the list goes on.  They should all be very tired at the end of the day with all this hustling they are doing.


----------



## DC-Cutie

MsLVinDC said:


> But for every state?!  It also shows that Derrick applied for his renewal over a year ago....



I didn't say anything about every state. 

He should at the minimum have his license for Georgia.


----------



## Ginger Tea

DC-Cutie said:


> I didn't say anything about every state.
> 
> 
> 
> He should at the minimum have his license for Georgia.




True, especially since he's been on national TV numerous times doing someone's hair in GA.  At least cover yourself in this state just because.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Looking good at 52...


----------



## MsLVinDC

DC-Cutie said:


> I didn't say anything about every state.
> 
> 
> 
> He should at the minimum have his license for Georgia.




He applied over a year ago...he tweeted the application showing the app date; not sure why it hasn't been approved yet.


----------



## DivineMissM

MsLVinDC said:


> On first look Phaedra said Kenya is a "Rently" driving.....
> 
> Pahahhaa!!
> 
> Then she said she would rather have Porscha take her black history exam than to go to Mexico.... *dead*



I love Phaedra.  She's so funny.



Ginger Tea said:


> Maybe it's me but everyone has some drama. Either they're not paying their rent, involved in legal conundrums, possible foreclosure, shady charity events where donations don't seem to reach intended parties, barred from practicing cosmetology, pseudo princes that provide 'Rently Bentley's,' and the list goes on.  They should all be very tired at the end of the day with all this hustling they are doing.



You'd think they'd be worried or embarrassed about being on TV and being found out...but N O P E.  No shame!



Ginger Tea said:


> True, especially since he's been on national TV numerous times doing someone's hair in GA.  At least cover yourself in this state just because.



Seems logical, but we know logic isn't a requirement to be on this show.


----------



## Ginger Tea

MsLVinDC said:


> He applied over a year ago...he tweeted the application showing the app date; not sure why it hasn't been approved yet.




True but unwisely he let his license expire for so long before applying for renewal. Things happen but since this is part of your livelihood years should not go by without correcting it.


----------



## Ladybug09

Ginger Tea said:


> True, especially since he's been on national TV numerous times doing someone's hair in GA.  At least cover yourself in this state just because.



Anddddd on TV and in movies at the Bonner Brothers Hair Show.


----------



## Ladybug09

Ginger Tea said:


> View attachment 2535911
> 
> 
> Looking good at 52...



I will always remember him as black Jesus in Madonna's Like A Prayer video.&#128513;


----------



## swags

Ladybug09 said:


> I will always remember him as black Jesus in Madonna's Like A Prayer video.&#128513;




Russell in Waiting to Exhale.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

swags said:


> Ladybug09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will always remember him as black Jesus in Madonna's Like A Prayer video.&#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russell in Waiting to Exhale.
Click to expand...



J.T. in The Five Heartbeats


----------



## needloub

...or David in _The Temptations_, and you can't forget him as _Little Richard_


----------



## tamshac77

Ginger Tea said:


> View attachment 2535911
> 
> 
> Looking good at 52...




I never thought Leon was fine but I must say he is easy on the eyes in this photo.


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if she were renting it.




someone posted on another site - a copy of the mortgage i believe it was and phaedra owns the house they are living in now.





Ladybug09 said:


> I will always remember him as black Jesus in Madonna's Like A Prayer video.&#128513;





omg - i had forgotten all about that!!!!  gotta run now and find that video - that took me back!!!   leon still has IT!!!!


----------



## Ginger Tea

bag-princess said:


> someone posted on another site - a copy of the mortgage i believe it was and phaedra owns the house they are living in now.
> 
> That's a good thing.  Think the initial comment from Phaedra regarding 'Rentley' was based on Kenya's Bentley and her reference to the prince getting it for her.  Think Phaedra was saying it's a rental car. I suppose...


----------



## MsLVinDC

Ginger Tea said:


> True but unwisely he let his license expire for so long before applying for renewal. Things happen but since this is part of your livelihood years should not go by without correcting it.




Absolutely!!!


----------



## bag-princess

i am trying to decide if i even want to watch this mess tonight!

i am so sick.and.tired of these dang girl trips from hell!   no woman in her right mind would continue to go anywhere with these same people.  it is the very definition of insanity!!

yea.......i think i will watch "king's ransom" tonight and laugh instead of SMDH for an hour!


----------



## Sassys

If Nene's body is so great why did she have lipo on her stomach.


----------



## Oruka

Outside of Marlo's townhome looks like mine.


----------



## Sinarta

Spotted Fendi pillow on Marlo's sofa that I want!


----------



## Sassys

Lmfao, I'd rather Porsha take my black history exams.


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> i am trying to decide if i even want to watch this mess tonight!
> 
> i am so sick.and.tired of these dang girl trips from hell!   no woman in her right mind would continue to go anywhere with these same people.  it is the very definition of insanity!!
> 
> yea.......i think i will watch "king's ransom" tonight and laugh instead of SMDH for an hour!




Lol!


----------



## Oruka

Loooove Marlo's kitchen 


Rentley driving LOLOL


----------



## gr8onteej

Sassys said:


> Lmfao, I'd rather Porsha take my black history exams.



Hilarious!


----------



## honeyshopper

I'd rather she rent it than commit fraud.  Phaedra shouldn't be saying anything.




Ginger Tea said:


> bag-princess said:
> 
> 
> 
> someone posted on another site - a copy of the mortgage i believe it was and phaedra owns the house they are living in now.
> 
> That's a good thing.  Think the initial comment from Phaedra regarding 'Rentley' was based on Kenya's Bentley and her reference to the prince getting it for her.  Think Phaedra was saying it's a rental car. I suppose...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sassys

Lawrence is not a damn woman!!!


----------



## Sassys

Why does Peter need to hear anything?!? It's none of your business!


----------



## Ginger Tea

honeyshopper said:


> I'd rather she rent it than commit fraud.  Phaedra shouldn't be saying anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True.  Phaedra does not like the interaction between Apollo and Kenya.


----------



## MsLVinDC

Cordell said it right! She's a knuckle head. And he would have been a fool to put her name on anything knowing her past behavior with money.


----------



## gr8onteej

OMG she's part Mexican because the baby hair is laid.  No Porscha!  No! No! No!


----------



## Oruka

Haha Porscha made a funny!


----------



## Sassys

No Porsha, the .com belongs to Tamar, please stop


----------



## Ginger Tea

MsLVinDC said:


> Cordell said it right! She's a knuckle head. And he would have been a fool to put her name on anything knowing her past behavior with money.




If you're in a marriage it should not only be a commitment but a partnership.  help her set up an account where she's accountable for what goes in and out. Teach her how to manage money - if she's willing to learn. Daagg.


----------



## Shoegal30

Ginger Tea said:


> If you're in a marriage it should not only be a commitment but a partnership.  help her set up an account where she's accountable for what goes in and out. Teach her how to manage money - if she's willing to learn. Daagg.


If she's a grown woman like she is always hollering she is, she would have had her ish together when they got married, period! I don't blame him for protecting his assets.  He had more than every right to.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Shoegal30 said:


> If she's a grown woman like she is always hollering she is, she would have had her ish together when they got married, period! I don't blame him for protecting his assets.  He had more than every right to.




Never said to put her name on anything & not protect his assets.  But, there is nothing wrong with teaching the one you love to help them grow.  If they don't appreciate it or learn anything, that is absolutely on them.


----------



## honeyshopper

Interesting that Kenya, Peter and nene are all sitting together to tag team against porsha.


----------



## Sinarta

Ginger Tea said:


> Never said to put her name on anything & not protect his assets.  But, there is nothing wrong with teaching the one you love to help them grow.  If they don't appreciate it or learn anything, that is absolutely on them.




He should have done all if this with her before marriage. Sounds like they both wanted something different in their own way but did not receive it.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Sinarta said:


> He should have done all if this with her before marriage. Sounds like they both wanted something different in their own way but did not receive it.




People don't do these things before marriage.  They see what they want to see.


----------



## krissa

Why does Porscha have to explain anything about her marriage to these fools?!? Ugh! Funny no one mentioned Kenya's African prince lol


----------



## MsLVinDC

krissa said:


> Why does Porscha have to explain anything about her marriage to these fools?!? Ugh! Funny no one mentioned Kenya's African prince lol




The trip is not over, yet!! Hold on!!! Lol!


----------



## Shoegal30

Ginger Tea said:


> Never said to put her name on anything & not protect his assets.  But, there is nothing wrong with teaching the one you love to help them grow.  If they don't appreciate it or learn anything, that is absolutely on them.


Totally hear what you are saying.  Porsha and Kordell's situation is very sad because I think that they still love each other but aren't the best match for each other.  It just seems that they didn't really talk about their expectations for their partnership before their marriage as much as they should have because they both had different expectations.  She might have thought that he was gonna teach her those things and he might have thought that she might have just learned from see what he has accomplished.  It's just a sad affair&#8230;always is when it's the end of a marriage.


----------



## Oruka

Kenya is messy. She needs to worry about her invisible African Prince instead of Porscha's marriage.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Porsha, however crazy, lightheaded, whatever adjective one can use, should not be put on blast by Peter in front of everyone. He spoke to Kordell solo, so do the same with Porsha.  I personally feel that is real female...


----------



## Ginger Tea

Shoegal30 said:


> Totally hear what you are saying.  Porsha and Kordell's situation is very sad because I think that they still love each other but aren't the best match for each other.  It just seems that they didn't really talk about their expectations for their partnership before their marriage as much as they should have because they both had different expectations.  She might have thought that he was gonna teach her those things and he might have thought that she might have just learned from see what he has accomplished.  It's just a sad affairalways is when it's the end of a marriage.




True.  Deep conversations must be had before you say 'I Do.'  Unfortunately, that rarely happens.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Again, Porscha needs to be quicker in her feet. As soon as Uncle Ben said something about her marriage and the conversation he had with Kordell, I would have said "when your bills are paid in full and you have a lease that lasts longer than a year, come holla at me. Your ish ain't clean"

And for Kenya, again quick in the feet!!!  I'd shut her down every time she being up the subject of someone else's marriage or relationship.


----------



## Ginger Tea

DC-Cutie said:


> Again, Porscha needs to be quicker in her feet. As soon as Uncle Ben said something about her marriage and the conversation he had with Kordell, I would have said "when your bills are paid in full and you have a lease that lasts longer than a year, come holla at me. Your ish ain't clean"
> 
> And for Kenya, again quick in the feet!!!  I'd shut her down every time she being up the subject of someone else's marriage or relationship.




Bloop..


----------



## Ginger Tea

I can see the makings of Peter and Greg getting into it.  Greg maybe like a puppy with Nene, but Peter is an instigator just as much as the women.  He paints the picture, and sits back with his head on the chair while  getting all into stuff that doesn't concern him.  But let Cynthia or anyone else bring up his finances and he's cussing them out and talking getting an apartment on the other side of town...dirtbag.


----------



## swags

Ginger Tea said:


> I can see the makings of Peter and Greg getting into it.  Greg maybe like a puppy with Nene, but Peter is an instigator just as much as the women.  He paints the picture, and sits back with his head on the chair while  getting all into stuff that doesn't concern him.  But let Cynthia or anyone else bring up his finances and he's cussing them out and talking getting an apartment on the other side of town...dirtbag.





I didn't understand Peter bringing up the Kordell talk with everyone there. Have a conversation with her one on one.  She automatically brings up the gay rumors. If you knew he was gay, did you expect it to work? She makes herself look foolish.


----------



## Ginger Tea

swags said:


> I didn't understand Peter bringing up the Kordell talk with everyone there. Have a conversation with her one on one.  She automatically brings up the gay rumors. If you knew he was gay, did you expect it to work? She makes herself look foolish.




Said the same in previous posts, that Peter questioned Kordell solo.  Could have given Porsha the same courtesy and pulled her to the side, by the pool, breakfast, anything. But no, doing the female thing, puts her on blast in front of everyone.  We all know Cynthia, in her many talks with him, that she told him Porsha's not to swift, so he uses that bit of info and goes for Porsha starting in the limo.  Yeah, everything is for the camera, but it could still be done on camera, without the whole crew present.  

Don't know if she expected it to work, but they definitely were not on the same page when they got married.  Whatever they may have agreed upon before getting married, someone reneged.


----------



## AECornell

Who wears suede knee-high heeled boots to Mexico? Have they not been to Mexico before? As soon as you get off the plane, bam, heat and humidity. It's HOT!

I never understand these women on these shows. When they go on their season trip, they show up to the airport like they're going shopping. The only person who ever looks normal is Yolanda from BH.


----------



## Ginger Tea

AECornell said:


> Who wears suede knee-high heeled boots to Mexico? Have they not been to Mexico before? As soon as you get off the plane, bam, heat and humidity. It's HOT!
> 
> I never understand these women on these shows. When they go on their season trip, they show up to the airport like they're going shopping. The only person who ever looks normal is Yolanda from BH.





Same thing I said.  Why would you wear boots suede or not to Mexico.  They show up for the winery everyone has on 7" heels.  Then you see Nene with her pink flip flops.  They never look comfortable.  

Laughed at Nene fanning in the limo.  Said, yeah, I bet you are hot with jeans and knee high boots on. 

It's like Mariah Carey. She never looks comfortable unless she has on pants.

Travel comfortably but stylish.


----------



## tamshac77

Kordell lying.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Wait, did anyone notice the pic of Nene and Kenya in NeNe's hotel suite?  Nene had on the same t-shirt from the Bailey Bowl and Kenya had on the red top, not sure if the same from the BB, but they appeared quite smiley for the camera.


----------



## pquiles

AECornell said:


> Who wears suede knee-high heeled boots to Mexico? Have they not been to Mexico before? As soon as you get off the plane, bam, heat and humidity. It's HOT!
> 
> I never understand these women on these shows. When they go on their season trip, they show up to the airport like they're going shopping. The only person who ever looks normal is Yolanda from BH.




I wondered the same thing about their manner of dress on vacations.  I agree with your assessment of Yolanda's dressing. I also think Cynthia dresses normally and classy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Yolanda always wearing lululemon and white pants - her uniform


----------



## zaara10

Why does Cynthia need to kick Peter under the table to shut him up? Just tell him to stop! If my husband was making my girlfriend feel uncomfortable, I would speak up for her!
I get that porsha wanted to defend herself, but she should've just told everyone to mind their business.


----------



## Ginger Tea

zaara10 said:


> Why does Cynthia need to kick Peter under the table to shut him up? Just tell him to stop! If my husband was making my girlfriend feel uncomfortable, I would speak up for her!
> I get that porsha wanted to defend herself, but she should've just told everyone to mind their business.




She had the chance to speak to him about it after the limo ride and they went to their rooms to change.  Either that didn't happen or he chose not to listen.  

She has never told any of them to mind their business and in the process doesn't help herself.  Could even say, she doesn't choose to, discuss it.


----------



## DivineMissM

Question:  If you don't trust someone enough to even put their name on the house, car, whatever...why in the hail are you marrying them!?


----------



## MsLVinDC

DivineMissM said:


> Question:  If you don't trust someone enough to even put their name on the house, car, whatever...why in the hail are you marrying them!?




There are many couples who don't have both spouses on the mortgage, (ones credit is better than the other & adding them brings the credit score down) similar to car purchases....


----------



## Ginger Tea

DivineMissM said:


> Question:  If you don't trust someone enough to even put their name on the house, car, whatever...why in the hail are you marrying them!?




...or they have no income, you are setting the precedent that what is yours will stay yours and the other person is just there as a roommate/companion and you're in charge. They didn't come with anything and when/if marriage dissolves they leave with what they came with - nothing.


----------



## Ladybug09

Ginger Tea said:


> True.  Deep conversations must be had before you say 'I Do.'  Unfortunately, that rarely happens.



Agreed.






AECornell said:


> Who wears suede knee-high heeled boots to Mexico? Have they not been to Mexico before? As soon as you get off the plane, bam, heat and humidity. It's HOT!
> 
> I never understand these women on these shows. When they go on their season trip, they show up to the airport like they're going shopping. The only person who ever looks normal is Yolanda from BH.




so I noticed the boots. Haha. Didn't even think about the heat. She was definitely not dressed for the location.






DivineMissM said:


> Question:  If you don't trust someone enough to even put their name on the house, car, whatever...why in the hail are you marrying them!?


Amen


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Lawrence is not a damn woman!!!




no matter how badly he wants to be!!!





Ginger Tea said:


> Porsha, however crazy, lightheaded, whatever adjective one can use, should not be put on blast by Peter in front of everyone. He spoke to Kordell solo, so do the same with Porsha.  I personally feel that is real female...




he would not have done that to me.  i would have taught him many shows ago that he needed to stay in his lane and out of mine.  i ain't his wife!  he would not talk to me all kinds of crazy ways the way he gets over on her!  i would have his butt stuttering trying to figure out what to say.





DivineMissM said:


> Question:  If you don't trust someone enough to even put their name on the house, car, whatever...why in the hail are you marrying them!?





thank you!!  just keep it casual if that is the case. 
kordell in the clip i say sounded like a damn fool - as usual and of course peter was going to agree with everything he said!  birds of a feather.

kordell married her for one reason - and it was not out of love and someone he would share the rest of his life with.


----------



## Ginger Tea

bag-princess said:


> no matter how badly he wants to be!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he would not have done that to me.  i would have taught him many shows ago that he needed to stay in his lane and out of mine.  i ain't his wife!  he would not talk to me all kinds of crazy ways the way he gets over on her!  i would have his butt stuttering trying to figure out what to say.




With the past episode at the charity event. Granted, Nene did not rise above the occasion, Peter's words may be true, but again, did not handle it tactfully.  Pull Nene to the side. It would still be on camera.  You can be direct in private.  He always has to have a public display of I don't agree and it must be made known.  I can appreciate Greg stepping in between he and Nene.  Regardless of the chain Greg may now be on, Nene is his wife.  It's not tactful to go after anyone's spouse because you disagree with their thoughts or actions. Can still be truthful but it's how it's done. The thing that is irritating is Cynthia complains about it in the confessional but that's it.


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> With the past episode at the charity event. Granted, Nene did not rise above the occasion, Peter's words may be true, but again, did not handle it tactfully.  *Pull Nene to the side. It would still be on camera.  You can be direct in private.  He always has to have a public display of I don't agree and it must be made known. * I can appreciate Greg stepping in between he and Nene.  Regardless of the chain Greg may now be on, Nene is his wife.  It's not tactful to go after anyone's spouse because you disagree with their thoughts or actions. Can still be truthful but it's how it's done. The thing that is irritating is Cynthia complains about it in the confessional but that's it.






ITA with you!!!  he is a bigger queen than Lawrence!  he doesn't act like a man.  he acts like a gossiping woman that loves to stir up trouble and be right in the middle of it. most men don't want to have anything to do with women and our drama. unless like you said - someone goes after their wife personally.  and of course cynthia is not going to complain too much to him!  he will start barking at her as he always does and she backs down so that she doesn't upset him.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> ITA with you!!!  *he is a bigger queen than Lawrence*!  he doesn't act like a man.  he acts like a gossiping woman that loves to stir up trouble and be right in the middle of it. most men don't want to have anything to do with women and our drama. unless like you said - someone goes after their wife personally.  and of course cynthia is not going to complain too much to him!  he will start barking at her as he always does and she backs down so that she doesn't upset him.



This all day!  Also, what the hell was his problem slouching in the chair like that at the dinner table.


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## MsLVinDC

Sassys said:


> .




Finally, new hair! Cute dress!


----------



## djsmom

Who wears it better?


----------



## zaara10

So according to Kordell, Porsha's family was all up in their house w/ her mom eating pizza in the master bedroom on a white couch, lol. But porsha said he wouldn't let her family visit the house... Maybe bc initially they were over too much? Idk. It was interesting to hear from him. I was wondering how he'd explain the twitter thing. 
It was really none of Peter's business to meet w/ Kordell, but I have a feeling bravo told him to.


----------



## DivineMissM

MsLVinDC said:


> There are many couples who don't have both spouses on the mortgage, (ones credit is better than the other & adding them brings the credit score down) similar to car purchases....



I get that.  That's different.  He flat out said he didn't trust her with finances and didn't want her taking everything.  




Ginger Tea said:


> ...or they have no income, you are setting the precedent that what is yours will stay yours and the other person is just there as a roommate/companion and you're in charge. They didn't come with anything and when/if marriage dissolves they leave with what they came with - nothing.



Maybe I'm old school, but to me, when you get married there's no more "mine" and "yours".  It's "ours".  If you're not willing to go to that level with someone, then you have no business marrying them.  IMO.



Sassys said:


> .





djsmom said:


> Who wears it better?



  The one that's not Nene.


----------



## MsLVinDC

DivineMissM said:


> I get that.  That's different.  He flat out said he didn't trust her with finances and didn't want her taking everything.
> 
> Maybe I'm old school, but to me, when you get married there's no more "mine" and "yours".  It's "ours".  If you're not willing to go to that level with someone, then you have no business marrying them.  IMO.
> 
> p




But that's in essence what he said. If your a known screw up with finances, I'm sorry I wouldn't put my name with my spouse until they've proven that they are capable of handling money. You can ALWAYS go back and add someone to the mortgage. Unfortunately, their marriage didn't last long enough for that to happen. &#128521; 

We also have not heard the full story from both sides. I can easily see him over hearing a conversation between Porscha and her mom and she may have said something to lead him to believe she would do something like that. What he should have done was get a prenup that clearly stated she does not get the house, and after a certain amount of years of marriage she would be entitled to a certain amount of alimony. That's what MOST rich people do. *shrug*.


----------



## Sassys

"Real Housewives of Atlanta star Kandi Burruss is looking spring fresh on the newest cover of JET magazine!

The reality star opens up about balancing all her worlds, including being a singer, songwriter, producer, entrepreneur and of course being a reality go-to-girl.

When I speak about anything on camera I want to accomplish it before we finish taping, Kandi tells JET regarding her drive and ambition. I am a do what I say person. I want people to know Im not a [phony]. I hate when people on reality shows mention how they want to do this and that, but you never hear of it again.

She also talked about her successful adult toy line, Bedroom Kandi, her Atlanta-based studio, The Kandi Factory, and her musical, A Mothers Love, which is set for DVD release next month.

And yes, she also talks about her relationship with Todd Tucker (and Mama Joyce too).

I love that Todd is affectionate and relationship-oriented, she said. But hes also a leader and a planner, and because of his production background he makes me a better businesswoman.

Mama Joyce even got interviewed for the issue, saying that if they are married and it lasts, I will be the first to apologize.

Wow!

Kandi adds: when my mother was younger it was all about getting a man to be a provider. She leans toward a man who is financially more well-off than the dude who is just a good guy. Ive dated guys who are more successful than me, and my mom is like, no matter what he does wrong, you have to work it out.


----------



## MsLVinDC

Sassys said:


> "Real Housewives of Atlanta star Kandi Burruss is looking spring fresh on the newest cover of JET magazine!
> 
> 
> 
> The reality star opens up about balancing all her worlds, including being a singer, songwriter, producer, entrepreneur and of course being a reality go-to-girl.
> 
> 
> 
> When I speak about anything on camera I want to accomplish it before we finish taping, Kandi tells JET regarding her drive and ambition. I am a do what I say person. I want people to know Im not a [phony]. I hate when people on reality shows mention how they want to do this and that, but you never hear of it again.
> 
> 
> 
> She also talked about her successful adult toy line, Bedroom Kandi, her Atlanta-based studio, The Kandi Factory, and her musical, A Mothers Love, which is set for DVD release next month.
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, she also talks about her relationship with Todd Tucker (and Mama Joyce too).
> 
> 
> 
> I love that Todd is affectionate and relationship-oriented, she said. But hes also a leader and a planner, and because of his production background he makes me a better businesswoman.
> 
> 
> 
> Mama Joyce even got interviewed for the issue, saying that if they are married and it lasts, I will be the first to apologize.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> Kandi adds: when my mother was younger it was all about getting a man to be a provider. She leans toward a man who is financially more well-off than the dude who is just a good guy. Ive dated guys who are more successful than me, and my mom is like, no matter what he does wrong, you have to work it out.




Mama Joyce is a gold-digging peach!  *drops mic*


----------



## Sassys

MsLVinDC said:


> Mama Joyce is a gold-digging peach!  *drops mic*



Makes perfect sense now, why she liked Kim so much.


----------



## NYC BAP

Cynthia needs to check Peter asap


----------



## Aluxe

djsmom said:


> Who wears it better?



OMG shocking to think that Nene's weave could have been inspired by Jason! 

As for Peter....well, he said he wants a Bar One spin off, so he's 'putting on the ritz' to get as much air time and controversy as possible. Folks will do many a ridiculous thing to get that coin.

And Ms. Cynthia... *sigh* I don't know how I would feel if my spouse went off on my friend (Nene) and then went off on an acquaintance in public like that.


----------



## Sassys

Aluxe said:


> *OMG shocking to think that Nene's weave could have been inspired by Jason! *
> 
> As for Peter....well, he said he wants a Bar One spin off, so he's 'putting on the ritz' to get as much air time and controversy as possible. Folks will do many a ridiculous thing to get that coin.
> 
> And Ms. Cynthia... *sigh* I don't know how I would feel if my spouse went off on my friend (Nene) and then went off on an acquaintance in public like that.



Uh darling, that is Michael Myers


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Makes perfect sense now, why she liked Kim so much.



birds of a feather!!!!!



NYC BAP said:


> Cynthia needs to check Peter asap




never gonna happen!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

djsmom said:


> Who wears it better?


 
Michael Meyers, definitely!


----------



## Ginger Tea

NYC BAP said:


> Cynthia needs to check Peter asap





Will not happen because she can't address things that are affecting their marriage in a peaceful manner without him becoming salty.  He seems to think what's his is his and what's hers is theirs.  He does not like to be called on anything. So to venture into letting him know to employ tact or not speak at the other co-stars, he won't do it.  Plus he's trying to make himself relevant.


----------



## Aluxe

Sassys said:


> Uh darling, that is Michael Myers


I'm clearly getting my horror movie characters mixed up. Thanks for the correction.

At least there's no question what that weave look like - scary!


----------



## Sassys

Ginger Tea said:


> Will not happen because she can't address things that are affecting their marriage in a peaceful manner without him becoming salty.  He seems to think what's his is his and what's hers is theirs.  He does not like to be called on anything. So to venture into letting him know to employ tact or not speak at the other co-stars, he won't do it.  Plus he's trying to make himself relevant.



I feel so bad for women who have low self esteem (especially the ones that settle for jerks). Cynthia clearly has low self esteem. I can't even begin to understand why she is with someone like Peter. I am not even talking about looks. The man is a pig IMO. Her daughter will watch this show (if she doesn't already), and see how her mother is with a man who clearly doesn't deserve her mother's love or respect.


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> Again, Porscha needs to be quicker in her feet. As soon as Uncle Ben said something about her marriage and the conversation he had with Kordell, I would have said "when your bills are paid in full and you have a lease that lasts longer than a year, come holla at me. Your ish ain't clean"
> 
> And for Kenya, again quick in the feet!!!  I'd shut her down every time she being up the subject of someone else's marriage or relationship.



Exactly!  "Stay out of my wallet!" (I would have repeated that over and over...)


----------



## tamshac77

djsmom said:


> Who wears it better?




Wrong, wrong and mo wrong...lol!


----------



## tamshac77

zaara10 said:


> So according to Kordell, Porsha's family was all up in their house w/ her mom eating pizza in the master bedroom on a white couch, lol. But porsha said he wouldn't let her family visit the house... Maybe bc initially they were over too much? Idk. It was interesting to hear from him. I was wondering how he'd explain the twitter thing.
> It was really none of Peter's business to meet w/ Kordell, but I have a feeling bravo told him to.




I agree that Bravo told him too. I also believe that they told him to keep pestering Porsha with questions. Kordell was lying. His eyes kept wondering like people do when they know they lying. "Porsha told me everyday to divorce her so she knew it was coming..." NOT ON TWITTER!! He about as dumb as Porsha.


----------



## Ladybug09

djsmom said:


> Who wears it better?



Stop!!!!


----------



## djsmom

OK. After this one.  Her hair is so thin in the back, weaves would put to much tension on her nape area. She could at least dye it


----------



## DC-Cutie

I imagine a birds nest looks better than Nene's real hair.


----------



## MsLVinDC

Y'all are sooo wrong and I'm wrong for LMAO!!!


----------



## tamshac77

djsmom said:


> OK. After this one.  Her hair is so thin in the back, weaves would put to much tension on her nape area. She could at least dye it




I can't believe she's wearing that black hair in the back.


----------



## LADC_chick

djsmom said:


> OK. After this one.  Her hair is so thin in the back, weaves would put to much tension on her nape area. She could at least dye it



She has the same teeth as Aviva's dad!


----------



## cougster

Ms Lawrence imitating Greg was hilarious. I could not stop laughing at that

Have you guys noticed how fake & high pitch Kordell's voice is on the show? Like when he opened the door for Peter. It was just ridiculous. There's something about the way he talks that bothers me. His body language & eyes to me indicated lying.


----------



## tamshac77

cougster said:


> Ms Lawrence imitating Greg was hilarious. I could not stop laughing at that
> 
> Have you guys noticed how fake & high pitch Kordell's voice is on the show? Like when he opened the door for Peter. It was just ridiculous. There's something about the way he talks that bothers me. His body language & eyes to me indicated lying.




Yes! That's what I posted earlier. Those eyes were all over the place!  He was definitely lying about something.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

djsmom said:


> Who wears it better?




OMG, I hate you for this!


----------



## pquiles

djsmom said:


> Who wears it better?




You wrong for that one!  LMBO!!


----------



## pquiles

tamshac77 said:


> Yes! That's what I posted earlier. Those eyes were all over the place!  He was definitely lying about something.




He rarely looks anyone in the eye when he speaks.  Shifty!


----------



## pquiles

NYC BAP said:


> Cynthia needs to check Peter asap




Um... He'll give her Sheree's line:  "Who 'gon check me boo?!!"
I need to learn how to multi quote... Lol


----------



## tamshac77

pquiles said:


> Um... He'll give her Sheree's line:  "Who 'gon check me boo?!!"
> I need to learn how to multi quote... Lol




Lol! I say the same thing to myself. I can do it on my desktop but not on my iPad. I don't think it's featured on the PurseForum app.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> no matter how badly he wants to be!!!
> .



Can't stand when queens refer to themselves as women or refer to other men as women. Be a proud gay man and stop trying to be a woman.


----------



## Stilettolife

djsmom said:


> OK. After this one. Her hair is so thin in the back, weaves would put to much tension on her nape area. She could at least dye it


 
yuk.  She could at least have this weave the same color as her hair.  Or better yet, gel that down instead of showing all those beady beads


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Can't stand when queens refer to themselves as women or refer to other men as women. *Be a proud gay man and stop trying to be a woman.*





thank you!!!

i don't care how much make-up he has on or how tall the heels are - you is still a man!  and to get upset with someone calling it like they obviously see it if just as silly.


----------



## bag-princess

*Porsha Williams Gets NOTHING In The Divorce*







*Real Housewives of Atlanta star Porsha Williams got nada in her divorce settlement from Kordell Stewart. According to legal docs obtained by TMZ   Porsha gets NO alimony, NO house, NO NFL retirement money, NO cash-out,  NO health insurance and she has to pay her own credit card balances.* 
*All Porsha gets is the Mercedes she came into the marriage with.  Silver lining: She does get to keep the engagement ring, $19,000 for her  attorneys fees and all of her personal belongings  jewelry, clothes  and other personal items.*
*Kordell gets to keep his two houses, 2 plots of land, a 2013 Mercedes  and a 2010 Porsche, his full retirement benefits and he also gets to  keep a 100% interest in his companies. If you recall Porsha was locked  out of the house as Kordell changed the locks on her.
Remember on RHOA, Kordell said he wasnt going to let anyone destroy  what hes built up especially as Porsha had let her own homes mortgage  lapse. Interesting.*
*Neither Porsha or Kordell used Phaedra Parks as their attorney. *












http://realitywives.net/blogs/porsha-williams-gets-nothing-divorce/


----------



## AECornell

Didn't he say they had no pre-nup? How the hell did she get nothing? Not even SOMETHING?! What a douche. You married someone for a reason, and I bet all his drama queen-ness can think about is screwing her over instead of helping her at least a little.



bag-princess said:


> *Porsha Williams Gets NOTHING In The Divorce*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Real Housewives of Atlanta star Porsha Williams got nada in her divorce settlement from Kordell Stewart. According to legal docs obtained by TMZ   Porsha gets NO alimony, NO house, NO NFL retirement money, NO cash-out,  NO health insurance and she has to pay her own credit card balances.*
> *All Porsha gets is the Mercedes she came into the marriage with.  Silver lining: She does get to keep the engagement ring, $19,000 for her  attorneys fees and all of her personal belongings  jewelry, clothes  and other personal items.*
> *Kordell gets to keep his two houses, 2 plots of land, a 2013 Mercedes  and a 2010 Porsche, his full retirement benefits and he also gets to  keep a 100% interest in his companies. If you recall Porsha was locked  out of the house as Kordell changed the locks on her.
> Remember on RHOA, Kordell said he wasnt going to let anyone destroy  what hes built up especially as Porsha had let her own homes mortgage  lapse. Interesting.*
> *Neither Porsha or Kordell used Phaedra Parks as their attorney. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://realitywives.net/blogs/porsha-williams-gets-nothing-divorce/


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> *Porsha Williams Gets NOTHING In The Divorce*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Real Housewives of Atlanta star Porsha Williams got nada in her divorce settlement from Kordell Stewart. According to legal docs obtained by TMZ   Porsha gets NO alimony, NO house, NO NFL retirement money, NO cash-out,  NO health insurance and she has to pay her own credit card balances.*
> *All Porsha gets is the Mercedes she came into the marriage with.  Silver lining: She does get to keep the engagement ring, $19,000 for her  attorneys fees and all of her personal belongings  jewelry, clothes  and other personal items.*
> *Kordell gets to keep his two houses, 2 plots of land, a 2013 Mercedes  and a 2010 Porsche, his full retirement benefits and he also gets to  keep a 100% interest in his companies. If you recall Porsha was locked  out of the house as Kordell changed the locks on her.
> Remember on RHOA, Kordell said he wasnt going to let anyone destroy  what hes built up especially as Porsha had let her own homes mortgage  lapse. Interesting.*
> *Neither Porsha or Kordell used Phaedra Parks as their attorney. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://realitywives.net/blogs/porsha-williams-gets-nothing-divorce/




:lolots::lolots:

Golddigger fail!


----------



## Sassys

AECornell said:


> Didn't he say they had no pre-nup? How the hell did she get nothing? Not even SOMETHING?! What a douche. You married someone for a reason, and I bet all his drama queen-ness can think about is screwing her over instead of helping her at least a little.



*She said* they had no pre-nup. I knew she was lying when it was revealed everything was in his name. He never said there was no pre-nup. Kordell is not a stupid man when it comes to his money.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> :lolots::lolots:
> 
> Golddigger fail!






and no pre-nup!!!!  so she said!!

it's just so..............:giggles:   

she really is dumb.  she did not know a thing!!!


----------



## AECornell

I thought when he was with Peter in the last episode he said there was no pre-nup. I'll admit though, I wasn't hardcore paying attention.



Sassys said:


> *She said* they had no pre-nup. I knew she was lying when it was revealed everything was in his name. He never said there was no pre-nup. Kordell is not a stupid man when it comes to his money.


----------



## bag-princess

AECornell said:


> *I thought when he was with Peter in the last episode he said there was no pre-nup.* I'll admit though, I wasn't hardcore paying attention.






really???  well where in the hell did that girl find her divorce lawyer????  they seriously dropped the ball.


and what about that big $$$$ house she just bought??  i know someone mentioned it a while back - did she have to move out?  no way she can afford it!


----------



## slang

AECornell said:


> I thought when he was with Peter in the last episode he said there was no pre-nup. I'll admit though, I wasn't hardcore paying attention.



You are right, he did say that there was no pre-nup but that he kept all the property in his name.
I remember thinking that it wouldn't matter which name(s) are on the property because she would still get half of the property regardless - but I guess I was wrong. That's how it works where I live if there is no pre-nup...


----------



## bag-princess

does she think this is something to be proud of???  FYI kenya - no wonder you ain't married!!!


----------



## AECornell

Then she must have had a REEEAALLLL bad lawyer to get her NOTHING. Big whoop, she got to keeo her stuff he bought her. Why would he want that back? Unless he wanted to try and wear it.



slang said:


> You are right, he did say that there was no pre-nup but that he kept all the property in his name.
> I remember thinking that it wouldn't matter which name(s) are on the property because she would still get half of the property regardless - but I guess I was wrong. That's how it works where I live if there is no pre-nup...


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> really???  well where in the hell did that girl find her divorce lawyer????  they seriously dropped the ball.
> 
> 
> and what about that big $$$$ house she just bought??  i know someone mentioned it a while back - did she have to move out?  no way she can afford it!



Her divorce attorney was the same one nene used. Now I'm guessing she didn't use one for the pre-nup or as some brides are convinced to do, they use the same attorney as their husband to be.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> really???  well where in the hell did that girl find her divorce lawyer????  they seriously dropped the ball.
> 
> 
> and what about that big $$$$ house she just bought??  i know someone mentioned it a while back - did she have to move out?  no way she can afford it!



The house is a rental, she didn't buy it.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Her divorce attorney was the same one nene used. Now I'm guessing she didn't use one for the pre-nup *or as some brides are convinced to do, they use the same attorney as their husband to be.*




  which produces the results she got!!  




Sassys said:


> The house is a rental, she didn't buy it.




she couldn't even afford the rent on that place!!  which makes kordell even more right - she knows NOTHING about how to handle money!  she did not need to rent that much house.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> which produces the results she got!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she couldn't even afford the rent on that place!!  which makes kordell even more right - she knows NOTHING about how to handle money!  she did not need to rent that much house.



Well we already knew she was stupid. 

Anyone who marries a man who the streets have been talking about for years as being gay is beyond stupid. Porsha should become friends with Kim K (both are stupid beards, except Kim gave birth to her money train).


----------



## Ladybug09

AECornell said:


> I thought when he was with Peter in the last episode he said there was no pre-nup. I'll admit though, I wasn't hardcore paying attention.



He did say that.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> *Well we already knew she was stupid.*
> 
> Anyone who marries a man who the streets have been talking about for years as being gay is beyond stupid. Porsha should become friends with Kim K.





yes ma'am!   that is a sad fact.:giggles:


----------



## Bentley1

AECornell said:


> I thought when he was with Peter in the last episode he said there was no pre-nup. I'll admit though, I wasn't hardcore paying attention.



Yeah, Kordell did say that they didn't have a pre nup during his "meeting" with Peter.


----------



## MsLVinDC

Well I guess we can all benefit from this...hopefully all her chanel, lubs, and birkins will end up on the resell market. LMBO!!!  

Atlanta natives, you should start becoming  close friends with your local consignment store owners. &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## honeyshopper

Phaedra did not seem happy at all to be in Mexico.  She had a sour puss face the entire time.  Apollo looked like he didn't even want to be near her.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

MsLVinDC said:


> Well I guess we can all benefit from this...hopefully all her chanel, lubs, and birkins will end up on the resell market. LMBO!!!
> 
> Atlanta natives, you should start becoming  close friends with your local consignment store owners. &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;




Hahahahah!!!


----------



## tomz_grl

*Porsha Williams*

*Divorce Didn't Ruin Me ...*

*I'm Dating a Rich African Dictator's Son*

*3/13/2014 1:00 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF *

EXCLUSIVE
*ll-media.tmz.com/2014/03/12/0312-porsha-stewart-teodoro-nguema-obiang-mangue-getty-landov-3.jpgPorsha Williams *isn't wanting for cash after her ex-husband *screwed her over in their divorce* -- sources tell TMZ, she's now knocking boots with the exorbitantly wealthy son of an African dictator ... notorious for human rights violations.

According to sources, Porsha has been seeing 42-year-old *Teodoro Nguema Obiang Mangue*, son of *Teodoro Obiang Nguema Mbasogo*, President of Equatorial Guinea ... since 1979.

Mbasogo (the father) is known as one of Africa's most brutal and corrupt rulers -- not only for having his predecessor executed and political opponents tortured, but for pillaging his own country's oil wealth ... while its people live in abject poverty.

And his son is reaping the benefits -- living like a king in Malibu and all around the world.

We're told Mangue (the son) has been showering Porsha with expensive gifts for the last month -- Louboutin shoes, Chanel ... even a Rolls Royce -- and Porsha has been posting photos of the gifts on Instagram.

ll-media.tmz.com/2014/03/12/0312-porscha-present-sub-instagram-3.jpg
Sources say the romance is pretty new ... but it's escalating fast -- we're told Mangue is currently looking to buy Porsha a multimillion-dollar house in ATL.

We reached out to Porsha's conscience for comment -- so far, no word back.



Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2vqQT3xd5​


----------



## DC-Cutie

I hope that whatever he buys her she follows these rules:

Gets it in her name
Reasonable, like a townhouse (like Marlo and & Kim)
Something she can afford the taxes and the upkeep


----------



## GoGlam

DC-Cutie said:


> I hope that whatever he buys her she follows these rules:
> 
> Gets it in her name
> Reasonable, like a townhouse (like Marlo and & Kim)
> Something she can afford the taxes and the upkeep




Yes! How did she meet him, through Kenya!??!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Every time I watch the Mexico dinner, I wish Porscha should have said to everyone 'my marriage, divorce or anything related will not be on the table for discussion'. Period!!


----------



## bag-princess

porsha has jumped out of the frying pan and into the fire!!!!    as we all knew she would - but damn!  i guess all she is worried about is how much paper the man has to spend on her because she obviously doesn't have much!   and i would not be that she has learned a damn thing from all this!  it will be just like the episode of Martin when he saved the prince from Africa and he lavished all those great gifts on him - but when Gina would not marry him he took them all back!!   i bet that car ain't in Porsha's name and when he is tired of her bubble butt and bubble brain - he will be coming for the keys!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> porsha has jumped out of the frying pan and into the fire!!!!    as we all knew she would - but damn!  i guess all she is worried about is how much paper the man has to spend on her because she obviously doesn't have much!   and i would not be that she has learned a damn thing from all this!  it will be just like the episode of Martin when he saved the prince from Africa and he lavished all those great gifts on him - but when Gina would not marry him he took them all back!!   i bet that car ain't in Porsha's name and when he is tired of her bubble butt and bubble brain - he will be coming for the keys!



I see LisaRaye part 2 coming.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I see LisaRaye part 2 coming.





:giggles:

that was even worse - because it was real!!!   i almost felt bad for her but she told Essence that she did not marry for love at all. it was business.   as you said yesterday - gold digging fail!!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> :giggles:
> 
> that was even worse - because it was real!!!   i almost felt bad for her but she told Essence that she did not marry for love at all. it was business.   as you said yesterday - gold digging fail!!



LisaRaye is the QUEEN SUPREME of the gold diggers. That sh$t blew up in her face and she was embarrassed as hell, so of course she is going to say it was a business deal. She is full of sh$t. She got what she deserved point.blank.period.


----------



## Sassys

Porsha can have him. No thanks...


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Porsha can have him. No thanks...





lawd!!!!  please tell me that is not him!!!!

she is really sad.


----------



## tomz_grl

All looks aside...can we discuss what it says about his dad? Apple probably doesn't fall far.


----------



## Sassys

tomz_grl said:


> All looks aside...can we discuss what it says about his dad? Apple probably doesn't fall far.



I didn't even bother reading the article. They are from Africa and I am sure have more than one wife and a few side pieces. So is Porsha going to move to Africa, because I am sure he is NOT moving here.


----------



## tomz_grl

Sassys said:


> I didn't even bother reading the article. They are from Africa and I am sure have more than one wife and a few side pieces. So is Porsha going to move to Africa, because I am sure he is NOT moving here.


 

Mbasogo (the father) is known as one of Africa's most brutal and corrupt rulers -- not only for having his predecessor executed and political opponents tortured, but for pillaging his own country's oil wealth ... while its people live in abject poverty.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I didn't even bother reading the article. They are from Africa and I am sure have more than one wife and a few side pieces. So is Porsha going to move to Africa, because I am sure he is NOT moving here.





i could see her following the money trail to wherever it leads!  
hopefully someone will tell her that she may not be allowed to leave once he gets her where he wants her.  

oh and yea - i read the article.  i am sure he is not much better than his father.


----------



## Sassys

tomz_grl said:


> Mbasogo (the father) is known as one of Africa's most brutal and corrupt rulers -- not only for having his predecessor executed and political opponents tortured, but for pillaging his own country's oil wealth ... while its people live in abject poverty.



Well, Porsha is a dingbat and only thinks about money and material things. One day, she will learn her lesson. My gut tells me, she will learn the hard way. If she thinks Kordell was controlling, she is in for a rude awaking.


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> lawd!!!!  please tell me that is not him!!!!
> 
> she is really sad.




He looks better than Kordell...lol..she doesn't exactly have the best taste in men.






Sassys said:


> Well, Porsha is a dingbat and only thinks about money and material things. One day, she will learn her lesson. My gut tells me, she will learn the hard way. If she thinks Kordell was controlling, she is in for a rude awaking.



Amen.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> *He looks better than Kordell...lol.*.she doesn't exactly have the best taste in men.





well you got me there!!!!

she doesn't care what they look like - and i would agree looks are not everything but porsha is only after what she can get from these men.  she does not care about who/what these men really are.


----------



## Sassys

EXCLUSIVE: Kenya Moore's fake 'African Prince' boyfriend, a 'rented' Bentley and massive money woes: RHOA star Kenya Moore stretches reality TV to the limit
Kenya Moore has claimed that she is dating 'African prince' but no-one has seen him on show or in real-life
Most likely candidate is multi-millionaire Nigerian singer who is claimed to have been offered $40,000 to fake a relationship with her
Her first fake boyfriend, Walter Jackson, tells MailOnline that he believes it is all made up to give her interesting plotline
He adds that he believes she doesn't even live in Atlanta anymore and that the Bentley she claims to own is also just rented
Moore has faced financial trouble after getting kicked out of her mansion
She then went to live with aunt for a while in a much more modest rented house


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ty-TV-gets-stretched-limit.html#ixzz2vrfmLI3C 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## lucywife

tomz_grl said:


> Mbasogo (the father) is known as one of Africa's most brutal and corrupt rulers -- not only for having his predecessor executed and political opponents tortured, but for pillaging his own country's oil wealth ... while its people live in abject poverty.


 Jezz, that is some serious scary sh*t, I hope she is not going there to "visit". Silly  girl.
I didn't watch the whole episode, just the ride to the airport or from the airport when Peter investigated Porsha & Cordell situation  Why is Peter even talking? Unbelievable...


----------



## zaara10

Porsha lacks brains & self-respect. Moving on with your life doesn't involve latching on to the next sugar daddy especially one like this dictator's son. Idiot.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Porsha is going to get more than her feelings hurt with this shenanigan.  Will not end pretty.  

Whose to say this dude does not hold traditions to have more than one woman, then what?  

Not the brightest bulb in the box.


----------



## tomz_grl

Sassys said:


> EXCLUSIVE: Kenya Moore's fake 'African Prince' boyfriend, a 'rented' Bentley and massive money woes: RHOA star Kenya Moore stretches reality TV to the limit
> Kenya Moore has claimed that she is dating 'African prince' but no-one has seen him on show or in real-life
> Most likely candidate is multi-millionaire Nigerian singer who is claimed to have been offered $40,000 to fake a relationship with her
> Her first fake boyfriend, Walter Jackson, tells MailOnline that he believes it is all made up to give her interesting plotline
> He adds that he believes she doesn't even live in Atlanta anymore and that the Bentley she claims to own is also just rented
> Moore has faced financial trouble after getting kicked out of her mansion
> She then went to live with aunt for a while in a much more modest rented house
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ty-TV-gets-stretched-limit.html#ixzz2vrfmLI3C
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


 
Walter needs to go have a seat himself...

I thought it was 'proven' that she wasn't kicked out of the mansion because of money? 
I do believe the Bentley is a rental and I also believe she's only in Atlanta when she's filming, so why own a house here when you don't use it? I'd rent too...


----------



## tomz_grl

zaara10 said:


> Porsha lacks brains & self-respect. Moving on with your life doesn't involve latching on to the next sugar daddy especially one like this dictator's son. Idiot.


 
Yeah, that's some scary sh!t!!!! I can't fathom being that needy for material stuff and money.


----------



## Ginger Tea

The hotel Kenya stayed in before finding a place to rent really looked shady.  Did not look like any place you wanted to get a hotel room.  Almost like a motel.

Do agree, if Atlanta is not your permanent residence, makes sense to rent a house rather than purchase one.


----------



## tomz_grl

Ginger Tea said:


> The hotel Kenya stayed in before finding a place to rent really looked shady. Did not look like any place you wanted to get a hotel room. Almost like a motel.
> 
> Do agree, if Atlanta is not your permanent residence, makes sense to rent a house rather than purchase one.


 
Wasn't it at the Georgian Terrace? That's actually a really nice hotel. It used to be 'condos' for lack of a better term and then turned into a hotel. But, the streets they showed were not the streets that are around the Terrace. It's actually in a nice part of Midtown.


----------



## KathyB

bag-princess said:


> does she think this is something to be proud of???  FYI kenya - no wonder you ain't married!!!



With that said, she pretty much admitted that she IS the Queen of the S*** Stirrers and Empress of the Liars!


----------



## bag-princess

tomz_grl said:


> *Walter needs to go have a seat himself...*
> 
> I thought it was 'proven' that she wasn't kicked out of the mansion because of money?
> I do believe the Bentley is a rental and I also believe she's only in Atlanta when she's filming, so why own a house here when you don't use it? I'd rent too...






no he doesn't!!!
she bought him to be her big fiance that wanted to marry her so badly -  so if they keep running to him for a comment about her she has nobody to blame but herself.  she brought him out of the woodwork herself.


----------



## bag-princess

KathyB said:


> With that said, she pretty much admitted that she IS the Queen of the S*** Stirrers and Empress of the Liars!





she may as well own it.  we all know it is true.


----------



## tomz_grl

bag-princess said:


> no he doesn't!!!
> she bought him to be her big fiance that wanted to marry her so badly - so if they keep running to him for a comment about her she has nobody to blame but herself. she brought him out of the woodwork herself.


 
It's been a WHOLE season. Time to get over it Walter... no one needs to be towed!


----------



## bag-princess

tomz_grl said:


> *It's been a WHOLE season.* Time to get over it Walter... no one needs to be towed!




and he still has something to say!!!

that's the chance she took.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I just heard another nene-ism 'justice of peace'. She said it during her wedding special


----------



## KathyB

bag-princess said:


> she may as well own it.  we all know it is true.



Absolutely, and what's so hilarious is that she actually sounded proud when she said it!!


----------



## KathyB

DC-Cutie said:


> I just heard another nene-ism 'justice of peace'. She said it during her wedding special



Justice of Peace, Bride Maid.....the Dictionary of Nene


----------



## DC-Cutie

KathyB said:


> Justice of Peace, Bride Maid.....the Dictionary of Nene



I'm still trying to figure out 'Girl Bunding Trip'


----------



## KathyB

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm still trying to figure out 'Girl Bunding Trip'



True...what does one do when they "bund"?    Is that a sport, like golf or tennis?


----------



## Florasun

GoGlam said:


> Yes! How did she meet him, through Kenya!??!



:lolots:

They must have signed up with an African prince dating service.


----------



## Florasun

KathyB said:


> True...what does one do when they "bund"?    Is that a sport, like golf or tennis?



Maybe they make "bund" cakes.


----------



## Ginger Tea

tomz_grl said:


> Wasn't it at the Georgian Terrace? That's actually a really nice hotel. It used to be 'condos' for lack of a better term and then turned into a hotel. But, the streets they showed were not the streets that are around the Terrace. It's actually in a nice part of Midtown.




Don't recall the outside view, other than NeNe looking out the window.  The interior of the room was really basic even for hotel standards.


----------



## bag-princess

*Kenya Moore&#8217;s Fake African Prince Boyfriend, Rented Bentley & Huge Money Issues*





It has been rumored for a while that Kenya&#8217;s mystery man is allegedly  Nigerian pop star D&#8217;Banj &#8211; real name Dapo Daniel Oyebanjo. Kenya has  been accused of drawing up an agreement to pay him up to $40,000 to pose  as her boyfriend and provide her with an interesting storyline for the  upcoming reunion show. Walter claims she did the same with him. If this  is the case, why didn&#8217;t she have a confidentiality agreement too. Silly  Kenya.
 The UK&#8217;s _Daily Mail_  interviewed her previous fake boyfriend, Walter Jackson, who claims he  was asked by Kenya to pretend to be her love interest on her first  season of the show, told the newspaper he believes her latest  relationship is a fauxmance too. Kenya also faces claims she actually  has very little money, despite driving around in a white Range Rover and  boasting of driving a $220,000 white Bentley and at one stage living in  a huge mansion. *Walter added that he thinks she doesn&#8217;t even live in  Atlanta anymore.   (someone here yesterday stated this also)


*
you ain't a housewife and you don't live in atlanta??  she needs to be voted off the island!!:giggles:
http://realitywives.net/blogs/kenya-moore-fake-african-prince-rented-bentley/


----------



## LADC_chick

tomz_grl said:


> It's been a WHOLE season. Time to get over it Walter... *no one needs to be towed!*





Except for maybe his ***! It's been over a year since he filmed with them, and he's still trying to be relevant. No one is interested in you or your dad from Moesha haircut, Walter!


----------



## bag-princess

oh snap!!!!!

shots fired!!!!!!




*Tamala Jones To Porsha Williams: Your New Boyfriend Is My Man*


lawd!!!!!



When will Porsha learn that not all publicity is good publicity? Yesterday it was reported that _Real Housewives Of Atlanta_ star, _Porsha Williams was dating_  a dictators billionaire son, Teodoro Nguema Obiang Mangue. Actress  Tamala Jones, 39, who currently stars on ABCs Castle, (Booty Call, The  Wood, Kingdom Come, The Brothers, and Two Can Play That Game, she also  was featured on a few music videos) recently took to social media to put  Ms Williams in her place. Apparently Ms Jones felt the need to let  everyone know how she felt about the reports that Porsha was sleeping  with her man.



see her tweet to porsha and rest of the story:


http://realitywives.net/blogs/tamala-jones-to-porsha-williams-my-man/


----------



## DC-Cutie

But truth be told, Tamara girlfriend your man doesn't really seem like a prized catch!

Now, Walter, go have a seat!  We already know Kenya's story....


----------



## KathyB

So, Kenya contracted Walter to be her pretend boyfriend for $40k.  That explains his attitude towards her.


----------



## djsmom

kandis hair has been looking really nice lately. Todd hit the jackpot when he got with her...another property.


----------



## djsmom

Phaedras endorsing diet pills; i guess her workout video isn't enough

SFTA


----------



## Stilettolife

tomz_grl said:


> Mbasogo (the father) is known as one of Africa's most brutal and corrupt rulers -- not only for having his predecessor executed and political opponents tortured, but for pillaging his own country's oil wealth ... while its people live in abject poverty.


 
Well dang on, she might as well go date a mob boss.  

Do she like controlling men or something?


----------



## Sassys

Stilettolife said:


> Well dang on, she might as well go date a mob boss.
> 
> Do she like controlling men or something?



Well, I don't wish ill on her, but this may be our first Real Housewives Murder. 

We've had a suicide, Bankruptcy and Loan Fraud


----------



## Stilettolife

Sassys said:


> Well, I don't wish ill on her, but this may be our first Real Housewives Murder.
> 
> We've had a suicide, Bankruptcy and Loan Fraud


 
I hope we don't see her on an ID channel show "Who the Bleep did I marry" or "Happily Never After"


----------



## Ladybug09

Tamala needs to be checking her Man NOT Porscha




djsmom said:


> kandis hair has been looking really nice lately. Todd hit the jackpot when he got with her...another property.




Nope, everything is always in her name....someone posted her properties and the title records a few pages back.






djsmom said:


> Phaedras endorsing diet pills; i guess her workout video isn't enough
> 
> SFTA


Those things are not good for you.


----------



## bag-princess

uh oh!!!

nene won't be the only "***** girl" anymore!!!!




&#8220;Celebrity Apprentice&#8221; is still weeks away from announcing its latest contestants, but according to _TMZ_ they have a list of a few of the candidates for NBC&#8217;s hit reality show. Allegedly reporter Geraldo Rivera, actress Keshia Knight Pulliam (Cosby Show), two Real Housewives Brandi Glanville from (_RHOBH_) and *Kenya Moore (RHOA*) will also be doing the show.

&#8220;Celebrity Apprentice&#8221; is still a ratings force on Sunday nights and has  helped re-launch the careers of Joan Rivers, Arsenio Hall, and Trace  Adkins. What are your thoughts? 






i think Kenya is perfect for the show - she loves backstabbing and lying!!!






http://realitywives.net/blogs/celebrity-apprentice-geraldo-kate-brandi-kenya-joining/


----------



## MsLVinDC

bag-princess said:


> uh oh!!!
> 
> nene won't be the only "***** girl" anymore!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celebrity Apprentice is still weeks away from announcing its latest contestants, but according to _TMZ_ they have a list of a few of the candidates for NBCs hit reality show. Allegedly reporter Geraldo Rivera, actress Keshia Knight Pulliam (Cosby Show), two Real Housewives Brandi Glanville from (_RHOBH_) and *Kenya Moore (RHOA*) will also be doing the show.
> 
> Celebrity Apprentice is still a ratings force on Sunday nights and has  helped re-launch the careers of Joan Rivers, Arsenio Hall, and Trace  Adkins. What are your thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think Kenya is perfect for the show - she loves backstabbing and lying!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://realitywives.net/blogs/celebrity-apprentice-geraldo-kate-brandi-kenya-joining/




Kenya will get fired early because she doesn't know how to hide her backstabbing...she's transparent.


----------



## bag-princess

MsLVinDC said:


> Kenya will get fired early because she doesn't know how to hide her backstabbing...she's transparent.





and she just proudly declared she was the "shadiest of them all!"  so it won't be a surprise to anyone!


----------



## Bentley1

Well, Nene can't wear this crown by herself anymore. She was SOO proud of being on celebrity apprentice and  her "***** checks." Now Kenya's been cast? Lol


----------



## zaara10

Bentley1 said:


> Well, Nene can't wear this crown by herself anymore. She was SOO proud of being on celebrity apprentice and  her "***** checks." Now Kenya's been cast? Lol



And then Kenya can go around shouting "I'm rich b!tch!" Lol


----------



## Bentley1

zaara10 said:


> And then Kenya can go around shouting "I'm rich b!tch!" Lol



Exactly!


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> uh oh!!!
> 
> nene won't be the only "***** girl" anymore!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celebrity Apprentice is still weeks away from announcing its latest contestants, but according to _TMZ_ they have a list of a few of the candidates for NBCs hit reality show. Allegedly reporter Geraldo Rivera, actress Keshia Knight Pulliam (Cosby Show), two Real Housewives Brandi Glanville from (_RHOBH_) and *Kenya Moore (RHOA*) will also be doing the show.
> 
> Celebrity Apprentice is still a ratings force on Sunday nights and has  helped re-launch the careers of Joan Rivers, Arsenio Hall, and Trace  Adkins. What are your thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think Kenya is perfect for the show - she loves backstabbing and lying!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://realitywives.net/blogs/celebrity-apprentice-geraldo-kate-brandi-kenya-joining/



I heard she was selected.  

Wasn't Kenya Miss USA? Well ***** has an association with Miss USA so that would make sense.


----------



## swags

Bentley1 said:


> Well, Nene can't wear this crown by herself anymore. She was SOO proud of being on celebrity apprentice and  her "***** checks." Now Kenya's been cast? Lol





It won't knock Nene back. I can hear her in the confessional "I was the first of these bishes to cash a ***** check and now I'm the first on DWTS. Boop"


----------



## Stilettolife

bag-princess said:


> uh oh!!!
> 
> nene won't be the only "***** girl" anymore!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celebrity Apprentice is still weeks away from announcing its latest contestants, but according to _TMZ_ they have a list of a few of the candidates for NBCs hit reality show. Allegedly reporter Geraldo Rivera, actress Keshia Knight Pulliam (Cosby Show), two Real Housewives Brandi Glanville from (_RHOBH_) and *Kenya Moore (RHOA*) will also be doing the show.
> 
> Celebrity Apprentice is still a ratings force on Sunday nights and has helped re-launch the careers of Joan Rivers, Arsenio Hall, and Trace Adkins. What are your thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think Kenya is perfect for the show - she loves backstabbing and lying!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://realitywives.net/blogs/celebrity-apprentice-geraldo-kate-brandi-kenya-joining/


 

I gotta watch this. I want to see Brandi and Kenya, but especially Brandi face off with KMichelle since she suppose to be on there too.


----------



## Stilettolife

swags said:


> It won't knock Nene back. I can hear her in the confessional "I was the first of these bishes to cash a ***** check and now I'm the first on DWTS. Boop"


 
Nene needs to get over herself with the quickness.  Don't she know that really rich people don't brag like that?  Plus, she can say that she was the first on DTWS when it comes to Atlanta, but overall, that honor goes to Lisa from BH.  

Like Mama Caroline said, those 15 mins of fame aint forever.


----------



## bag-princess

Stilettolife said:


> I gotta watch this. I want to see Brandi and Kenya, but especially Brandi face off with KMichelle since she suppose to be on there too.





Yea I may be tuning in to see this go down myself! Sounds like a hot mess in the making!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Stilettolife said:


> Nene needs to get over herself with the quickness.  Don't she know that really rich people don't brag like that?  Plus, she can say that she was the first on DTWS when it comes to Atlanta, but overall, that honor goes to Lisa from BH.
> 
> Like Mama Caroline said, those 15 mins of fame aint forever.


 
Exactly! 

I know some very wealthy people. They don't EVER talk about money or their possessions, nor do they name drop designer labels all over the place. Rich people don't need to advertise the fact that they're rich.


----------



## Bentley1

swags said:


> It won't knock Nene back. I can hear her in the confessional "I was the first of these bishes to cash a ***** check and now I'm the first on DWTS. Boop"



Oh I definitely don't see it breaking her stride! But, bc of her Nasty, smug attitude lately, I'm happy that some of her self placed crowns are tarnishing right before our eyes. First her shows are cancelled and now Kenya, of all housewives, goes on her beloved celebrity apprentice. 

But Nene will now turn to boasting "I was the first" for sure. Lol


----------



## livethelake

Remember - NeNe walked off Celebrity Apprentice (in other words, QUIT).  I laugh every time I hear her talking about her ***** check because she clearly could not handle playing with the big boys

And let's not forget what Donald ***** had to say when she walked off:

*&#8220;To you NeNe,&#8221; ***** said, &#8220;I say, you&#8217;re fired. And you&#8217;re a quitter. Star Jones kicked your a** whether you liked it or not.&#8221;
*

http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2...s-star-jones-eliminated-celebrity-apprentice/

The  drama heated up on Sunday&#8217;s &#8220;The Celebrity Apprentice&#8221; with a double  firing and NeNe Leakes &#8211; who was the third contestant to leave on  Sunday, as she quit the show &#8211; is sounding off on Donald ***** and  fellow contestant Star Jones.
 &#8220;I call my own shots in life, I do  whatever I feel, and when my gut tells me to do something, I follow my  gut feeling,&#8221; NeNe told Billy Bush and Kit Hoover on Monday&#8217;s _Access Hollywood Live_.
 &#8220;I  felt like it was a toxic situation for me and for my own sanity and  health reasons and everything else, I decided to leave the show,&#8221; she  continued. &#8220;Star was absolutely being manipulative and backstabbing and  all those things, but the final straw for me was when Mr. ***** decided  to switch me, take me out of my comfort zone to accommodate Star.&#8221;
 On  Sunday&#8217;s episode, ***** mixed up the teams paring NeNe with La Toya  Jackson, Lil&#8217; John and John Rich, while Star teamed with Meatloaf and  Marlee Matlin. In addition to NeNe quitting, La Toya and Star were fired  by The Donald on Sunday.
 &#8220;I felt he was disrespecting me,&#8221; the  &#8220;Real Housewives Of Atlanta&#8221; star continued. &#8220;I&#8217;d rather be around  people who love and care for me. I don&#8217;t want to be in toxic situations,  So, I decided to say, &#8216;Bye,&#8217; because I don&#8217;t think you have to be  backstabbing and lying and manipulative to raise money for a charity&#8230;  we&#8217;re not on &#8216;Survivor!&#8217;&#8221;
 Despite NeNe&#8217;s on-camera feud with Star, she felt they were attempting to bond when the cameras stopped rolling.
 &#8220;Star  was one person on camera and another person off camera. I felt like we  were trying to form a friendship, and I&#8217;m very loyal. I saw her being  very backstabbing and it really threw me,&#8221; she told Billy and Kit &#8220;I  haven&#8217;t heard from her and I don&#8217;t mind not hearing form her&#8230; I don&#8217;t  hold a grudge and it cost me nothing to say hello, but I don&#8217;t want to  have anything to do with her.&#8221;

Read more at http://www.accesshollywood.com/nene...er-quitting_article_47735#e4q0e6WJpYzTQ5Rf.99​


----------



## swags

^^ Whaaaa? I didn't know she quit! The bragging doesn't make much sense in that case. Damn Nene.


----------



## livethelake

swags said:


> ^^ Whaaaa? I didn't know she quit! The bragging doesn't make much sense in that case. Damn Nene.



Yup.  Just google nene leeks celebrity apprentice ....  I can't believe no one has ever called her out on it when she mentions her time with Mr ***** 

http://www.usmagazine.com/entertainment/news/nene-leakes-why-i-quit-celebrity-apprentice-201195

http://www.realitytea.com/2011/05/0...leakes-quits-meatloaf-weeps-star-jones-fired/


----------



## Sassys

Rehearsals

Spanx under gym clothes??


----------



## Ginger Tea

Could be the shorts the guys wear under their uniforms who play basketball.  

Wish she would/could really do something presentable with her hair rather than those ill fitted wigs/weaves. Can do much better.


----------



## michie

Looks like a compression garment for weight loss, to me. Wouldn't Spanx make her legs more "svelte"?


----------



## Ginger Tea

michie said:


> Looks like a compression garment for weight loss, to me. Wouldn't Spanx make her legs more "svelte"?




Compression, yes. Thought that was it.  Those are the shorts the guys wear under their uniforms when playing basketball.


----------



## AECornell

There's something different about her face. Her eyes maybe?

I wish she wouldn't have touched her nose in the first place. Now it looks like she needs to do something with it again. It's so bulbous in the middle.


----------



## bag-princess

*Tamala Jones Defends Blasting Porsha Williams & Dating Billionaire, Porsha Stop Embarassing Yourself, Claim Your Man!*





Last week we reported of rumors circulating that _Real Housewives Of Atlanta_ star Porsha Williams was _dating billionaire, Teodoro Nguema_  Obiang Mangue, the son of rumored dictator, Teodoro Obiang Nguema  Mbasogo, President of Equatorial Guinea. But we learned he is actually  dating actress Tamala Jones of Castle. 
Tamala decided to do what any self respecting person honor and took to social media to talk to _Porsha about her lies_.  Some believe that Porsha made up the story to drum up sales for her  upcoming single especially as she walked away with nothing from her  divorce settlement with Kordell Stewart.
 Fans of course were outraged with Tamalas choice in a partner and voiced their opinions:






http://realitywives.net/blogs/tamala-jones-defends-blasting-porsha-williams/








and further down the page - looks like our little girl Porsha is growing up!!!!  she threw a little shade at Tamala in her response!!!!   FINALLY!!!!!   it brought a little tear to me eye!!:cry:   she may be taking notes and learning a few things these days!!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Did Cynthia gain weight this season? I'm sorry if this was already talked about to death but I'm way behind on this show. I think I stopped following last season or the one before.


----------



## michie

No, but she talks about her fibroids like they were 250 lb tumors, so maybe that's what you keep hearing her speak about.


----------



## Ladybug09

Kenya is not no damn size 4.


----------



## DC-Cutie

So,what really happened between Lawrence and Kandi?


----------



## Oruka

Has Todd met Mama Joyce? No one tells mama joyce what to do.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Kenya is not no damn size 4.








i don't what these women think but viewers are not fools!!!  no way she is a dang 4!  she sounds as stupid as kim k. saying that ish!


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> So,what really happened between Lawrence and Kandi?





i tuned it 10 minutes after - what did i miss???


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> i tuned it 10 minutes after - what did i miss???



Oh nothing during the episode. But they used to be cool, now now so much. 

Kenya's bikini bottom resembles a yellow diaper


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Oh nothing during the episode. But they used to be cool, now now so much.
> 
> *Kenya's bikini bottom resembles a yellow diaper*









but apollo can't seem to take his eye's off it!


thanks - i thought something went down early!!


----------



## honeyshopper

The Bravo cameras have Apollo looking like a lost puppy. 



DC-Cutie said:


> Oh nothing during the episode. But they used to be cool, now now so much.
> 
> Kenya's bikini bottom resembles a yellow diaper


----------



## zuzu717

bag-princess said:


> i tuned it 10 minutes after - what did i miss???




Nothing much. You know all the good stuff happens in the last ten minutes...


----------



## zuzu717

honeyshopper said:


> The Bravo cameras have Apollo looking like a lost puppy.




I know right... Poor Apollo wanted to get in the water so bad but had to look to Phaedra for permission.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Why these women are so insecure and need to discuss their clothing sizing is beyond me


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nene looks hot in her jeans and so does kandi in all that black


----------



## bag-princess

i don't know why kenya is so freaking emotional about all that baby mess!!! chile please!! she needs to stop being so dang tacky and two-faced liar and maybe she would not need to go through all that to try and get pregnant!  God don't like ugly!!


----------



## MsLVinDC

Lawrence said Kenya was a size 4. Kenya did NOT say it, but she didn't correct him either.


----------



## Oruka

Kenya is doing too much


----------



## djsmom

Oruka said:


> Kenya is doing too much




Waaaaaaay to much


----------



## DC-Cutie

Oruka said:


> Kenya is doing too much



Always.


----------



## zuzu717

djsmom said:


> Waaaaaaay to much




Super extra with it...


----------



## Sassys

How can Kenya say drinks on me, when the resort is all inclusive?


----------



## KathyB

Kenya wants to ride Apollo like a dime store pony.  That's what this whole thing is about.  She knows he wants her, too.....Phaedra also knows it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Somebody just give those two a spare bedroom and let them go at it!


----------



## bag-princess

Oruka said:


> Kenya is doing too much





and she knows exactly what she is doing.   she is foul. 

she needs to me the right woman just one time to pull that with and i bet she would not try it again with anyone.


----------



## pquiles

Peter makes sense.  Phaedra will is about to get cray cray when she sees Kenya and Apollo talking.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> How can Kenya say drinks on me, when the resort is all inclusive?



Some All inclusive resorts, don't include alcoholic beverages


----------



## vanasty

lol Kenya almost stole the show from Nene but with all this husband flirting business she is just way too sloppy to keep fans...

You can even tell that Lawrence is a total friend for hire in this situation- his facial expressions and tone  when he is around the Sh!t coming out of Kenya's mouth is like, "oooh boy..yikes. YIKES."


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Somebody just give those two a spare bedroom and let them go at it!



Exactly!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Some All inclusive resorts, don't include alcoholic beverages



Oh, I never knew that.


----------



## honeyshopper

Yep, Todd was going to sit there for some cover, but Apollo sent him away. 


pquiles said:


> Peter makes sense.  Phaedra will is about to get cray cray when she sees Kenya and Apollo talking.


----------



## Oruka

Apollo talks to her in a disrespectful tone but she is giggling like a school girl. Chile, please!


----------



## KathyB

honeyshopper said:


> Yep, Todd was going to sit there for some cover, but Apollo sent him away.



Way it Apollo or Kenya that sent Todd away?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Phaedra coming around the corner looking like somebody's aunt ready to throw down at the famiky BBQ


----------



## pquiles

Sassys said:


> How can Kenya say drinks on me, when the resort is all inclusive?




Sometimes they charge for certain drinks... Also, she might just be saying it just to be saying it.


----------



## zuzu717

Sometimes I feel like Phaedra is too nice with confronting Kenya, like the pool situation. She needs to go crazy in my opinion...


----------



## KathyB

Kenya does NOT want it to be over and neither does Apollo.  They both want it and they need to stop pretending.


----------



## DC-Cutie

zuzu717 said:


> Sometimes I feel like Phaedra is too nice with confronting Kenya, like the pool situation. She needs to go crazy in my opinion...



I'd like to see it happen!


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> How can Kenya say drinks on me, when the resort is all inclusive?



I think she was joking







KathyB said:


> Kenya wants to ride Apollo like a dime store pony.  That's what this whole thing is about.  She knows he wants her, too.....Phaedra also knows it.


Haha, love it!!!! You Kathyism is on point!








DC-Cutie said:


> Somebody just give those two a spare bedroom and let them go at it!




I know right!






vanasty said:


> lol Kenya almost stole the show from Nene but with all this husband flirting business she is just way too sloppy to keep fans...
> 
> You can even tell that Lawrence is a total friend for hire in this situation- his facial expressions and tone  when he is around the Sh!t coming out of Kenya's mouth is like, "oooh boy..yikes. YIKES."


You heard him say "let's just have cigars and conversation" he was trying to stop the drinking.








pquiles said:


> Sometimes they charge for certain drinks... Also, she might just be saying it just to be saying it.


That's what I thought.


----------



## bag-princess

zuzu717 said:


> Sometimes I feel like Phaedra is too nice with confronting Kenya, like the pool situation. She needs to go crazy in my opinion...




THIS!   she don't need to make the 10 o'clock news   but she needs to handle that mess for the last time!


----------



## KathyB

When are these folks going to realize they DO NOT need to take trips together ANYMORE?!?!?!?


----------



## Oruka

KathyB said:


> Kenya does NOT want it to be over and neither does Apollo.  They both want it and they need to stop pretending.





But she is the one who keeps coming for Apollo. She needs to give it up.


----------



## Ladybug09

zuzu717 said:


> Sometimes I feel like Phaedra is too nice with confronting Kenya, like the pool situation. She needs to go crazy in my opinion...











bag-princess said:


> THIS!   she don't need to make the 10 o'clock news   but she needs to handle that mess for the last time!


While I get where you guys are going at with this, I don't necessarily agree. What's the point of being with him and you can't trust? Every woman that expresses interest in, looks at him sideways, are you going to go off on them, or say crazy stuff to them to try to make them back away? Apollo is a grown man and I think it's up to him to put those women in check and make his wife feel secure.


----------



## KathyB

Oruka said:


> But she is the one who keeps coming for Apollo. She needs to give it up.



Of course she keeps coming after him because SHE KNOWS he wants her as much as she wants him!  She doesn't care that he's married, nor does she care that his wife is within earshot of everything she's saying to Apollo.


----------



## honeyshopper

KathyB said:


> Way it Apollo or Kenya that sent Todd away?




Apollo told Todd that he could handle it. So Todd went back over to peter


----------



## zuzu717

Ladybug09 said:


> While I get where you guys are going at with this, I don't necessarily agree. What's the point of being with him and you can't trust? Every woman that expresses interest in, looks at him sideways, are you going to go off on them, or say crazy stuff to them to try to make them back away? Apollo is a grown man and I think it's up to him to put those women in check and make his wife feel secure.




I agree with you to a certain extent. On a normal basis innocent flirting and looks don't bother me but when it is a frequent issue with the same female who KNOWS what she's doing then it becomes an issue that the wife needs to step up and get the woman in check. Sometimes it's not enough for the husband to say step back cause you have those grimey females who can't get the hint.


----------



## zuzu717

bag-princess said:


> THIS!   she don't need to make the 10 o'clock news   but she needs to handle that mess for the last time!




Exactly... I'm not saying to go HAM on her but she needs to definitely get more crunk and let Kenya know that she's not playing with her. Kenya thinks she's a joke and that's why she's going to continue doing what she's doing.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> While I get where you guys are going at with this, I don't necessarily agree. What's the point of being with him and you can't trust? Every woman that expresses interest in, looks at him sideways, are you going to go off on them, or say crazy stuff to them to try to make them back away? Apollo is a grown man and I think it's up to him to put those women in check and make his wife feel secure.



You are right. But, if a woman has already told you 'keep yo paws off Apollo', that means keep your damn distance. 

Kenya knows exactly what she's doing, showing up with Lawrence was part of the messy plan. Let's face it her only storyline on the show, revolves around Apollo.  She needs to secure her space.


----------



## DC-Cutie

zuzu717 said:


> Exactly... I'm not saying to go HAM on her but she needs to definitely get more crunk and let Kenya know that she's not playing with her. Kenya thinks she's a joke and that's why she's going to continue doing what she's doing.



Phaedra needs to check her. Loud and clear!


----------



## pquiles

So when they were in South Africa and they met with the fortune teller it wasn't weird, BUT, because Kenya organized the Shaman meeting, Cynthia calls it weird.  Interesting how these folks are so 2 faced!


----------



## pquiles

Ladybug09 said:


> While I get where you guys are going at with this, I don't necessarily agree. What's the point of being with him and you can't trust? Every woman that expresses interest in, looks at him sideways, are you going to go off on them, or say crazy stuff to them to try to make them back away? Apollo is a grown man and I think it's up to him to put those women in check and make his wife feel secure.




THIS!!! To the 100th degree!


----------



## starrynite_87

DC-Cutie said:


> Phaedra needs to check her. Loud and clear!




Maybe I'm crazy, but why does she need to check Kenya...last time I checked she was married to Apollo...Kenya doesn't owe her anything ...Apollo does


----------



## starrynite_87

Ladybug09 said:


> While I get where you guys are going at with this, I don't necessarily agree. What's the point of being with him and you can't trust? Every woman that expresses interest in, looks at him sideways, are you going to go off on them, or say crazy stuff to them to try to make them back away? Apollo is a grown man and I think it's up to him to put those women in check and make his wife feel secure.




If you're feeling insecure about your relationship maybe it's time to reevaluate it


----------



## pquiles

starrynite_87 said:


> Maybe I'm crazy, but why does she need to check Kenya...last time I checked she was married to Apollo...Kenya doesn't owe her anything ...Apollo does




Hello!!


----------



## zuzu717

starrynite_87 said:


> Maybe I'm crazy, but why does she need to check Kenya...last time I checked she was married to Apollo...Kenya doesn't owe her anything ...Apollo does




A woman that pursues a married man needs to be checked along with the husband if he goes along with it. My point is that Phaedra is being too kind to both Kenya AND her husband and she needs to go crazy on both of them. Regardless of the husbands reaction to the woman, some women don't know when enough is enough and that's when the wife must step in. Insecurities have nothing to do with standing up for your marriage and telling someone to stay in their place.


----------



## DC-Cutie

starrynite_87 said:


> Maybe I'm crazy, but why does she need to check Kenya...last time I checked she was married to Apollo...Kenya doesn't owe her anything ...Apollo does



You're right she doesn't owe her anything. But as the married woman, she can check which ever one pleases.


----------



## starrynite_87

zuzu717 said:


> A woman that pursues a married man needs to be checked along with the husband if he goes along with it. My point is that Phaedra is being too kind to both Kenya AND her husband and she needs to go crazy on both of them. Regardless of the husbands reaction to the woman, some women don't know when enough is enough and that's when the wife must step in. Insecurities have nothing to do with standing up for your marriage and telling someone to stay in their place.




My thing is you don't know what he's telling her. I'm pretty sure Pheadra and Apollo had issues way before Kenya was in the picture... Too many times wives/girlfriends blame the other woman when their man cheats because it easier than dealing with the fact they're in love with an a$$hole. Wasn't there a picture of Apollo recently with his hand all up on some ladies leg on Valentine's day at some club...is Pheadra gonna have to check every woman her husband cheats with?


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> You're right she doesn't owe her anything. But as the married woman, she can check which ever one pleases.



But after a while, I'd get tired of all the checking....


----------



## zuzu717

starrynite_87 said:


> My thing is you don't know what he's telling her. I'm pretty sure Pheadra and Apollo had issues way before Kenya was in the picture... Too many times wives/girlfriends blame the other woman when their man cheats because it easier than dealing with the fact they're in love with an a$$hole. Wasn't there a picture of Apollo recently with his hand all up on some ladies leg on Valentine's day at some club...is Pheadra gonna have to check every woman her husband cheats with?




True but if a woman knowingly has an affair with a married man she deserves to get checked. Both parties are guilty in my eyes. Phaedra choosing to continue to put up with Apollos cheating ways is a totally different issue.


----------



## cjy

I laughed st that


----------



## Ladybug09

zuzu717 said:


> True but if a woman knowingly has an affair with a married man she deserves to get checked. Both parties are guilty in my eyes. Phaedra choosing to continue to put up with Apollos cheating ways is a totally different issue.



Who said anything about having an affair with a married man?? Of course people should not do that.  We are talking about the inappropriate flirting between them.


----------



## zuzu717

Ladybug09 said:


> Who said anything about having an affair with a married man?? Of course people should not do that.  We are talking about the inappropriate flirting between them.




If you read the post I responded to she specifically asked about checking every female he cheats with. That's why I said what I said.


----------



## Ladybug09

zuzu717 said:


> If you read the post I responded to she specifically asked about checking every female he cheats with. That's why I said what I said.



U responded to my post....and no where did I say anything about cheating.


----------



## zuzu717

Ladybug09 said:


> U responded to my post....and no where did I say anything about cheating.




Go back a few posts and you can see that I responded to starrynite. If you read what she wrote you will see why I said what I said. I didn't respond to your post when I said that.


----------



## Cherrasaki

Kenya knows exactly what she's doing and knows how to stir the pot. She's relishing in this shameless attention. But what is Apollo doing by flirting and chatting up his wife's arch-nemesis as if they're old bosom buddies.  He's disrespecting his own wife and he should know better.  Phakedra needs to check him.


----------



## Ladybug09

zuzu717 said:


> Go back a few posts and you can see that I responded to starrynite. If you read what she wrote you will see why I said what I said. I didn't respond to your post when I said that.



Oh, ok, I went back and didn't see anything. I agree with most of your post btw. I dont believe in adultery nor in woment pushing up on other women's men, married or otherwise....

Personally, I'll be damned before I go chasing around a man who can't keep his hands to himself or his d!ck in his pants. It's not worth it.


----------



## zuzu717

Ladybug09 said:


> Oh, ok, I went back and didn't see anything. I agree with most of your post btw. I dont believe in adultery nor in woment pushing up on other women's men, married or otherwise....
> 
> Personally, ill be damned before I go chasing around a man who can't keep him hands to himself or his d!ck in his pants. Its not worth it.




I agree. I just wish that Phaedra would stand up for herself a little more and show both Kenya and Apollo that she's not going to put up with that mess. Most women don't like to deal with a CRAZY woman's man so I wish she would just show some craziness to scare Kenya straight. Lol. Otherwise Kenya will continue to mess with her cause she knows what she's doing.


----------



## Oruka

As trifling as Kenya is in this situation, Apollo gets most of the blame. I hate to say it but he doesn't value Phaedra nor his marriage. He appears to be entertained with Kenya's shenanigans. Of course, no one knows their marriage inside and out, but Phaedra deserves sooooo much better than what she is getting from Apollo. He has disrespected her many times this season, hopefully she will wake up soon.


----------



## tamshac77

Apollo can't love Phaedra. Everything that comes out of his mouth is about him. He doesn't respect Phaedra nor does he care how his stupid actions effects her. The only checking she needs to do is a reality check on her marriage. Kenya ain't the first and she won't be the last.


----------



## zaara10

Kenya loves the attention she's getting from Apollo & doesn't want it to end as she claims. She has no man & enjoys all of the back & forth w/ him. Otherwise why would she be so happy around a man who just beat up on get best friend Brandon?

Apollo is loving it too. He doesn't feel wanted or respected by his wife & enjoys the flirting & attention. Otherwise why would he be hanging around a woman his wife asked him to stay away from?
They're both wrong. And I'm surprised Phaedra hasn't confronted either of them a little more aggressively.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> While I get where you guys are going at with this, I don't necessarily agree. *What's the point of being with him and you can't trust? Every woman that expresses interest in, looks at him sideways, are you going to go off on them, or say crazy stuff to them to try to make them back away?* Apollo is a grown man and I think it's up to him to put those women in check and make his wife feel secure.




no no!!!  that ain't what is going on!  this is not a woman that passed him in the check-out line and could not help but say hi. or saw him pumping gas and made a u-turn!  kenya KNOWS that this is a problem for phaedra and she loves to get upset. what you are talking about is something completely different and harmless.  what kenya is doing is NOT! 






DC-Cutie said:


> You are right. *But, if a woman has already told you 'keep yo paws off Apollo', that means keep your damn distance. *
> 
> Kenya knows exactly what she's doing, showing up with Lawrence was part of the messy plan. Let's face it her only storyline on the show, revolves around Apollo.  She needs to secure her space.






THANK YOU!!!   and if he keeps seeking you out then you should say "look - i will not be a part of whatever is going on with you and your wife!"   when i was single i had to tell men that i won't be some thorn in their wife's side.  i did not have time for that kind of mess.


----------



## bag-princess

zaara10 said:


> Kenya loves the attention she's getting from Apollo & doesn't want it to end as she claims. She has no man & enjoys all of the back & forth w/ him. Otherwise why would she be so happy around a man who just beat up on get best friend Brandon?
> 
> Apollo is loving it too. He doesn't feel wanted or respected by his wife & enjoys the flirting & attention. Otherwise why would he be hanging around a woman his wife asked him to stay away from?
> They're both wrong. And I'm surprised Phaedra hasn't confronted either of them a little more aggressively.





ITA with you about that - what happened to all her upset about Brandon!  and last night i could believe she used that same old tired excuse to get up in his face - because of what he said happened with her in Cali???  how long ago was that and she CLAIMS that she is still trying to clear her name????  please!!!   if that was the case she should have been talking to him AND phaedra at the same time.   let her see how he talks all around the issue as usual because he was lying.  she is not worried about clearing up anything!


and of course apollo loves it!! he has the attention of two women. like i said - phaedra doesn't need to make the news anymore but she should let both of them know.  she ain't having it while they were both sitting there together.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Oh, ok, I went back and didn't see anything. I agree with most of your post btw. I dont believe in adultery nor in woment pushing up on other women's men, married or otherwise....
> 
> Personally,* I'll be damned before I go chasing around a man who can't keep his hands to himself or his d!ck in his pants. It's not worth it.*






that would not have been a chase.  they were right there in her face in the same space.  she did not have to go looking for them.  she came from the dang bathroom  and there they were. again.   and everybody in the room was just holding their breath.

my DH is a redbone also so lawd knows i know what it is like - women have always been attracted to him and he doesn't have to do a thing but walk into a room. after being married almost 22 years i know how to deal with it. but he was never as childish as apollo and seeked their attention to drive me crazy though and he let it be known that he was married and "hello" was as far as it was going.


----------



## bag-princess

last night on facebook - porsha showing off her new bob - and looks like new boobies,too!!!


----------



## KathyB

Kenya wants to sleep with Apollo.  Bottom line.  She wants a baby, she knows he is good at it knocking Phaedra up, she wants a slice.  She's just there to be bred.


----------



## starrynite_87

Cherrasaki said:


> Kenya knows exactly what she's doing and knows how to stir the pot. She's relishing in this shameless attention. But what is Apollo doing by flirting and chatting up his wife's arch-nemesis as if they're old bosom buddies.  He's disrespecting his own wife and he should know better.  Phakedra needs to check him.




Exactly!!!


----------



## bag-princess

KathyB said:


> Kenya wants to sleep with Apollo.  Bottom line.  She wants a baby, she knows he is good at it knocking Phaedra up, she wants a slice.  She's just there to be bred.





well when you put it like that!!!
as money hungry as he is - and since she has no problem paying a man - why doesn't she just cut him a check for some of it???  but like you said - this is about sleeping with the man himself i guess.   of course he would have to brag about it to everyone one though.


----------



## pquiles

I am really shocked at how much dislike is pushed towards Kenya.  Phaedra's issue needs to be with HER man!  She can call Kenya names all day every day... BUT when its all said and done, Apollp is her husband and that's who she needs to address!!  Someone flirting with your man doesn't make them a whore, it makes them a flirt.  It is up to the man to shut that down.  Kenya didn't tell Apollo... "Hey! Grab my A**!!" - When he picked her up and jumped in the pool with her... just saying.

As women we are quick to want to check another woman and forget about the man's part in the mess.  Why is that?  Even if you beat/check/cuss another woman, all thats gonna do is boost the man's ego and he'll exhibit the same behavior towards another chick!  I find Phaedra's vulgar name calling of Kenya to be offensive and a sign of her insecurity.


----------



## keodi

pquiles said:


> I am really shocked at how much dislike is pushed towards Kenya.  Phaedra's issue needs to be with HER man!  She can call Kenya names all day every day... BUT when its all said and done,* Apollp is her husband and that's who she needs to address!!  Someone flirting with your man doesn't make them a whore, it makes them a flirt.  It is up to the man to shut that down.  Kenya didn't tell Apollo... "Hey! Grab my A**!!" - When he picked her up and jumped in the pool with her... just saying.
> *
> *As women we are quick to want to check another woman and forget about the man's part in the mess.  Why is that?  Even if you beat/check/cuss another woman, all thats gonna do is boost the man's ego and he'll exhibit the same behavior towards another chick!  I find Phaedra's vulgar name calling of Kenya to be offensive and a sign of her insecurity*.



I agree with all of This.


----------



## Sassys

pquiles said:


> I am really shocked at how much dislike is pushed towards Kenya.  Phaedra's issue needs to be with HER man!  She can call Kenya names all day every day... BUT when its all said and done, Apollp is her husband and that's who she needs to address!!  Someone flirting with your man doesn't make them a whore, it makes them a flirt.  It is up to the man to shut that down.  Kenya didn't tell Apollo... "Hey! Grab my A**!!" - When he picked her up and jumped in the pool with her... just saying.
> 
> *As women we are quick to want to check another woman and forget about the man's part in the mess.  Why is that?  Even if you beat/check/cuss another woman, all thats gonna do is boost the man's ego and he'll exhibit the same behavior towards another chick!  I find Phaedra's vulgar name calling of Kenya to be offensive and a sign of her insecurity.*



This! I never understood why women always want to fight the other woman, when 9 out of 10 times, the other woman has no clue she is the other woman or the man is taken.


----------



## Love Of My Life

pquiles said:


> I am really shocked at how much dislike is pushed towards Kenya.  Phaedra's issue needs to be with HER man!  She can call Kenya names all day every day... BUT when its all said and done, Apollp is her husband and that's who she needs to address!!  Someone flirting with your man doesn't make them a whore, it makes them a flirt.  It is up to the man to shut that down.  Kenya didn't tell Apollo... "Hey! Grab my A**!!" - When he picked her up and jumped in the pool with her... just saying.
> 
> As women we are quick to want to check another woman and forget about the man's part in the mess.  Why is that?  Even if you beat/check/cuss another woman, all thats gonna do is boost the man's ego and he'll exhibit the same behavior towards another chick!  I find Phaedra's vulgar name calling of Kenya to be offensive and a sign of her insecurity.


 

Phaedra needs to check her own man &  his roving eyes..

And Kenya needs to stop tantalizing Apollo.. but Kenya probably loves
getting Phaedra hot & bothered... it just pays off in  bedroom for Apollo &
Phaedra..

Doesn't Kenya have a fabulous man in her life now??


----------



## zaara10

Sassys said:


> This! I never understood why women always want to fight the other woman, when 9 out of 10 times, the other woman has no clue she is the other woman or the man is taken.



But in this case Kenya knows she is the "other woman" & that Apollo is a married man (w/ kids!). Apollo is definitely mainly to blame starting w/ the pool throwing/butt grabbing incident & the texting, but Kenya has fault in this situation for continuing to flirt & instigate (asking Apollo to take a picture w/ her in their bathing suits? Really?). 
So yes, for that, Phaedra needs to confront Kenya too... If a woman was acting this way toward my dh behind my back & my dh was flirting back, I would have words w/ the BOTH of them. 
If Kenya was sensible enough & didn't seriously enjoy the attention & pushing Phaedra's buttons, she would go straight to Phaedra & say, hey your husband is being inappropriate w/ me & I think you should talk to him. That's the right thing to do, woman to woman. 
But all that said, are Phaedra & Apollo still together? Didn't someone post an article where they said he was her estranged husband?


----------



## ClassicFab

Both Kenya and Apollo are wrong. Wrong, wrong, wrong! I can understand Phaedra checking Kenya one good time, but she NEEDS to check Apollo. He knows what Kenya is doing, yet repeatedly falling for it. He likes the attention and tension from this situation. And Phaedra is a fool to let that go on. Actually, she should have got him all the way together from Anguilla. 

And she shouldn't have to babysit a grown man. He is married and needs to respect his wife. Since he was not friends with Kenya before all this, there is no need for him to keep up with her or their "friendship". Clear up the rumors and move on. Apollo is lleno de mierda.


----------



## KathyB

bag-princess said:


> well when you put it like that!!!
> as money hungry as he is - and since she has no problem paying a man - why doesn't she just cut him a check for some of it???  but like you said - this is about sleeping with the man himself i guess.   of course he would have to brag about it to everyone one though.



As an extra whammy, she would also be able to hold this over Phaedra and rub it in her face when needed because she knows Phaedra would have a stroke if her kids had to share Apollo with a step-sibling by Baby Mama Kenya.


----------



## bag-princess

how many damn times is kenya going to need to talk to apollo to clear up the rumor/lie he stated about her??? 

puh-lease!! 

she keeps saying this is her reason for talking to him yet she never really checks him on it!  all she does is say "you know this never happened" or "you know that never happened"  about a situation that took place how many weeks ago???  but when one of those girls has said something about her then she goes all out of her way to call them on it!  all she wants to do is have an opportunity to have phaedra once again catch her with her husband because she has told her to stay away from him.   if she REALLY wanted to clear this up then like i said - she would talk to both of them and then let apollo stutter and try to talk them into circles like he always does. 

this has nothing at all to do with babysitting or following him around checking on him.  she walked out the dang bathroom and there they were!!!!  no woman i know would have looked the other way.   i am not blind and i would not have pretended like i did not see what was going on either.  kenya would never have pulled that mess with me - believe this.  and i don't even have to state it about my own husband - that goes without saying.


apollo was staring and slobbering at kenya!! LOL  but he stayed in his lane for the most part.  she pulled him out of it into hers.  period.


----------



## Sassys

zaara10 said:


> But in this case Kenya knows she is the "other woman" & that Apollo is a married man (w/ kids!). Apollo is definitely mainly to blame starting w/ the pool throwing/butt grabbing incident & the texting, but Kenya has fault in this situation for continuing to flirt & instigate (asking Apollo to take a picture w/ her in their bathing suits? Really?).
> So yes, for that, Phaedra needs to confront Kenya too... If a woman was acting this way toward my dh behind my back & my dh was flirting back, I would have words w/ the BOTH of them.
> If Kenya was sensible enough & didn't seriously enjoy the attention & pushing Phaedra's buttons, she would go straight to Phaedra & say, hey your husband is being inappropriate w/ me & I think you should talk to him. That's the right thing to do, woman to woman.
> But all that said, are Phaedra & Apollo still together? Didn't someone post an article where they said he was her estranged husband?



I agree 100%. In this case, Kenya needs to be handled with the quickness. Damn that southern belle act Phaedra likes to put on.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> how many damn times is kenya going to need to talk to apollo to clear up the rumor/lie he stated about her???
> 
> puh-lease!!
> 
> she keeps saying this is her reason for talking to him yet she never really checks him on it!  all she does is say "you know this never happened" or "you know that never happened"  about a situation that took place how many weeks ago???  but when one of those girls has said something about her then she goes all out of her way to call them on it!  all she wants to do is have an opportunity to have phaedra once again catch her with her husband because she has told her to stay away from him.   if she REALLY wanted to clear this up then like i said - she would talk to both of them and then let apollo stutter and try to talk them into circles like he always does.
> 
> this has nothing at all to do with babysitting or following him around checking on him.  she walked out the dang bathroom and there they were!!!!  no woman i know would have looked the other way.   i am not blind and i would not have pretended like i did not see what was going on either.  kenya would never have pulled that mess with me - believe this.  and i don't even have to state it about my own husband - that goes without saying.
> 
> 
> apollo was staring and slobbering at kenya!! LOL  but he stayed in his lane for the most part.  she pulled him out of it into hers.  period.




She likes the attention and doesn't want to upset Apollo to much; just in case...


----------



## michie

G'lawd!!! Y'all are talking about Apollo like he's an inanimate object who can't defend himself. He is Phaedra's husband and should act that way. If he didn't want to be bothered with Kenya, he could say it and keep it moving. No need for Phaedra to have to step in and beat ***, IMO. It's ridiculous to say she's been told and she's still stepping to him. He's entertaining her, plain and simple. Regardless of what Kenya is doing, Phaedra needed to and still needs to check her man. You can't beat up the whole block. If your man is a ho, he's a ho. Face reality and stop side-stepping the issue.


----------



## LADC_chick

pquiles said:


> I am really shocked at how much dislike is pushed towards Kenya.  Phaedra's issue needs to be with HER man!  She can call Kenya names all day every day... BUT when its all said and done, Apollp is her husband and that's who she needs to address!!  Someone flirting with your man doesn't make them a whore, it makes them a flirt.  It is up to the man to shut that down.  Kenya didn't tell Apollo... "Hey! Grab my A**!!" - When he picked her up and jumped in the pool with her... just saying.
> 
> As women we are quick to want to check another woman and forget about the man's part in the mess.  Why is that?  Even if you beat/check/cuss another woman, all thats gonna do is boost the man's ego and he'll exhibit the same behavior towards another chick!  I find Phaedra's vulgar name calling of Kenya to be offensive and a sign of her insecurity.





michie said:


> G'lawd!!! Y'all are talking about Apollo like he's an inanimate object who can't defend himself. He is Phaedra's husband and should act that way. If he didn't want to be bothered with Kenya, he could say it and keep it moving. No need for Phaedra to have to step in and beat ***, IMO. It's ridiculous to say she's been told and she's still stepping to him. He's entertaining her, plain and simple. Regardless of what Kenya is doing, Phaedra needed to and still needs to check her man. You can't beat up the whole block. If your man is a ho, he's a ho. Face reality and stop side-stepping the issue.



Yup and yup to both of y'all!


----------



## honeyshopper

pquiles said:


> i am really shocked at how much dislike is pushed towards kenya.  Phaedra's issue needs to be with her man!  She can call kenya names all day every day... But when its all said and done, apollp is her husband and that's who she needs to address!!  Someone flirting with your man doesn't make them a whore, it makes them a flirt.  It is up to the man to shut that down.  Kenya didn't tell apollo... "hey! Grab my a**!!" - when he picked her up and jumped in the pool with her... Just saying.
> 
> As women we are quick to want to check another woman and forget about the man's part in the mess.  Why is that?  Even if you beat/check/cuss another woman, all thats gonna do is boost the man's ego and he'll exhibit the same behavior towards another chick!  I find phaedra's vulgar name calling of kenya to be offensive and a sign of her insecurity.




+1


----------



## pquiles

michie said:


> g'lawd!!! Y'all are talking about apollo like he's an inanimate object who can't defend himself. He is phaedra's husband and should act that way. If he didn't want to be bothered with kenya, he could say it and keep it moving. No need for phaedra to have to step in and beat ***, imo. It's ridiculous to say she's been told and she's still stepping to him. He's entertaining her, plain and simple. Regardless of what kenya is doing, phaedra needed to and still needs to check her man. You can't beat up the whole block. If your man is a ho, he's a ho. Face reality and stop side-stepping the issue.




this!!!


----------



## djsmom

Phaedra can check Apollo all she want but he checked out a long time ago. He knows as long as he's going through that criminal case, she's limited as to what she can do. It's like he has something on her.


----------



## KathyB

michie said:


> G'lawd!!! Y'all are talking about Apollo like he's an inanimate object who can't defend himself. He is Phaedra's husband and should act that way. If he didn't want to be bothered with Kenya, he could say it and keep it moving. No need for Phaedra to have to step in and beat ***, IMO. It's ridiculous to say she's been told and she's still stepping to him. He's entertaining her, plain and simple. Regardless of what Kenya is doing, Phaedra needed to and still needs to check her man. You can't beat up the whole block. If your man is a ho, he's a ho. Face reality and stop side-stepping the issue.


This......


djsmom said:


> Phaedra can check Apollo all she want but he checked out a long time ago. He knows as long as he's going through that criminal case, she's limited as to what she can do. It's like he has something on her.



.....and this!!!!:greengrin:


----------



## californiaCRUSH

These people are too damn old for all this foolishness.


----------



## tomz_grl

Did no one else find it funny that Phaedra and Khandi were working the pole in the bus but Cynthia was doing the robot?


----------



## bag-princess

tomz_grl said:


> Did no one else find it funny that Phaedra and Khandi were working the pole in the bus* but Cynthia was doing the robot?*





i found it just so damn sad!!!  but then that is cynthia.:okay:
i stopped expecting more from her.


----------



## tomz_grl

OMG! These tequilla shots are KILLING me! This whole scene is a mess!!!!


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> G'lawd!!! Y'all are talking about Apollo like he's an inanimate object who can't defend himself. He is Phaedra's husband and should act that way. If he didn't want to be bothered with Kenya, he could say it and keep it moving. No need for Phaedra to have to step in and beat ***, IMO. It's ridiculous to say she's been told and she's still stepping to him. He's entertaining her, plain and simple. Regardless of what Kenya is doing, Phaedra needed to and still needs to check her man. You can't beat up the whole block. If your man is a ho, he's a ho. Face reality and stop side-stepping the issue.





i did not at one time suggest that she not get on his red a$$,too!  because she most definitely should!  it takes two to have a conversation and he was more than happy to participate.  i did not see anyone else say that he is innocent either.  but for some to suggest that kenya is not in the wrong and phaedra should not say anything is just as unbelievable to me.  they both have been told by phaedra she does not appreciate it - so what is good for the goose is good for the gander IMO.   

but it's just like raising kids - dealing with your man in these situations is something that each woman has to decide what is best for her.  nobody else.  what works for me won't work for someone else.


----------



## michie

There's a lot of things in this world that can stress you to death. Threatening to beat the brakes off of every woman who speaks too seductively to your man CANNOT be one. 

The subjects at hand? Phaedra's insecure and her man has a wandering eye. Not a good combo. Like I said, you can't beat up the whole block.


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> There's a lot of things in this world that can stress you to death. Threatening to beat the brakes off of every woman who speaks too seductively to your man CANNOT be one.
> 
> The subjects at hand? Phaedra's insecure and her man has a wandering eye. Not a good combo. Like I said, you can't beat up the whole block.





and she is going to have to learn these lessons herself.  either let it go or let him go.


----------



## MsLVinDC

michie said:


> There's a lot of things in this world that can stress you to death. Threatening to beat the brakes off of every woman who speaks too seductively to your man CANNOT be one.
> 
> 
> 
> The subjects at hand? Phaedra's insecure and her man has a wandering eye. Not a good combo. Like I said, you can't beat up the whole block.




Right...all of this!!! 

Shoot you'd loose your job following your man around all day. Lol!!


----------



## zuzu717

It's sad cause neither Kenya or Apollo have any respect for her and no matter what she says or does, the interaction between the two probably won't stop. I feel bad for her.


----------



## bag-princess

MsLVinDC said:


> Right...all of this!!!
> 
> *Shoot you'd loose your job following your man around all day. *Lol!!






i don't work!  :giggles: 

and i still will.not.follow him all over creation trying to see who he is talking to.


----------



## zuzu717

bag-princess said:


> but it's just like raising kids - dealing with your man in these situations is something that each woman has to decide what is best for her.  nobody else.  what works for me won't work for someone else.




I totally agree. I had an unconventional way of getting my man to straighten up that probably won't work for others.


----------



## MsLVinDC

zuzu717 said:


> It's sad cause neither Kenya or Apollo have any respect for her and no matter what she says or does, the interaction between the two probably won't stop. I feel bad for her.




I don't know why u feel sorry for her. Phaedra has enough mouth and smarts to do what she needs to do. She's a freakin attorney. We only know what we see on camera...who knows what's gone on behind the scenes.


----------



## zuzu717

MsLVinDC said:


> I don't know why u feel sorry for her. Phaedra has enough mouth and smarts to do what she needs to do. She's a freakin attorney. We only know what we see on camera...who knows what's gone on behind the scenes.




Being an attorney and having enough mouth and smarts has nothing to do with being in a messed up relationship with someone who doesn't respect you and doesn't mind embarrassing you. You may not agree but that's how I feel about it. It's sad.


----------



## bag-princess

zuzu717 said:


> *Being an attorney and having enough mouth and smarts has nothing to do with being in a messed up relationship with someone who doesn't respect you and doesn't mind embarrassing you.* You may not agree but that's how I feel about it. It's sad.





ITA with you about that!  one has nothing to do with the other.  i have seen many professional women dating guys that tie them in knots over mess like this.  sometimes professional older women that people will say "should know better".  

as my grandmother used to say - some people have book smarts but no street smarts. and vice versa.


----------



## michie

zuzu717 said:


> It's sad cause neither Kenya or Apollo have any respect for her and no matter what she says or does, the interaction between the two probably won't stop. I feel bad for her.



She shouldn't even HAVE words for Kenya, though. How stupid does she look saying, "Keep yo paws off Apollo!" like he's a doll on a shelf??? Hell, if I was Kenya, I would've told her, "Girl, f__k you and your dog a__ man!" because some of these "taken" men will chase until you tell them fck off or their woman takes off. Simple as that. But, what you will not do is bring your insecurities and relationship issues to my door and blame me. No ma'am.


----------



## starrynite_87

MsLVinDC said:


> Right...all of this!!!
> 
> Shoot you'd loose your job following your man around all day. Lol!!




Miss Jackie Christie from BBWLA is notorious for following her husband around and banning female reporters from interviewing him


----------



## GirlieShoppe

MsLVinDC said:


> Right...all of this!!!
> 
> Shoot you'd loose your job following your man around all day. Lol!!


 
Thankfully I work with my husband! 



zuzu717 said:


> I totally agree. I had an unconventional way of getting my man to straighten up that probably won't work for others.


 
LOL - please share!


----------



## MsLVinDC

zuzu717 said:


> Being an attorney and having enough mouth and smarts has nothing to do with being in a messed up relationship with someone who doesn't respect you and doesn't mind embarrassing you. You may not agree but that's how I feel about it. It's sad.




It being a sad situation and feeling sorry for her...hmmm different and I still don't see why someone would feel sorry for her. Being an attorney that has provided tons of counsel for divorce proceedings...again, I don't feel sorry for her unless he's beating her then that's a different issue. 

She is choosing to be in this relationship! We only see what bravo shows us...


----------



## MsLVinDC

starrynite_87 said:


> Miss Jackie Christie from BBWLA is notorious for following her husband around and banning female reporters from interviewing him




Lol!  I guess it's working for her. Hahhahha!  They've been married for 20 something years, right?


----------



## MsLVinDC

zuzu717 said:


> Being an attorney and having enough mouth and smarts has nothing to do with being in a messed up relationship with someone who doesn't respect you and doesn't mind embarrassing you. You may not agree but that's how I feel about it. It's sad.




And, again, if you read my statement and what I was responding to regarding her having a conversation with either Kenya or her husband or both is what I was referring to about having the education and 'winning argument' skills attorney's have....


----------



## LADC_chick

I think part of the problem is that Phaedra is more concerned with keeping up appearances. It's unfortunate that Apollo isn't into playing that game, so he chooses to be disrespectful to her *on camera*. I can't even begin to imagine what happens when they aren't filming and are behind closed doors. If he can't try to keep it together for the cameras then that means he's over it and been over it. Kenya cannot be to blame for that.


----------



## MsLVinDC

LADC_chick said:


> I think part of the problem is that Phaedra is more concerned with keeping up appearances. It's unfortunate that Apollo isn't into playing that game, so he chooses to be disrespectful to her *on camera*. I can't even begin to imagine what happens when they aren't filming and are behind closed doors. If he can't try to keep it together for the cameras then that means he's over it and been over it. Kenya cannot be to blame for that.




Yes!!! God forbid the southern belle who is priceless have discord in her family.


----------



## Ladybug09

THANK YOU!!!   and if he keeps seeking you out then you should say "look - i will not be a part of whatever is going on with you and your wife!"   when i was single i had to tell men that i won't be some thorn in their wife's side.  i did not have time for that kind of mess.[/QUOTE]









pquiles said:


> I am really shocked at how much dislike is pushed towards Kenya.  Phaedra's issue needs to be with HER man!  She can call Kenya names all day every day... BUT when its all said and done, Apollp is her husband and that's who she needs to address!!  Someone flirting with your man doesn't make them a whore, it makes them a flirt.  It is up to the man to shut that down.  Kenya didn't tell Apollo... "Hey! Grab my A**!!" - When he picked her up and jumped in the pool with her... just saying.
> 
> As women we are quick to want to check another woman and forget about the man's part in the mess.  Why is that?  Even if you beat/check/cuss another woman, all thats gonna do is boost the man's ego and he'll exhibit the same behavior towards another chick!  I find Phaedra's vulgar name calling of Kenya to be offensive and a sign of her insecurity.






Agreed, except the part just a flirt...doesn't makes woman a who, by she definitely should not be inappropriately flirting with someone's SO. What Kenya is doing is not just flirting.




hotshot said:


> Phaedra needs to check her own man &  his roving eyes..
> 
> And Kenya needs to stop tantalizing Apollo.. but Kenya probably loves
> getting Phaedra hot & bothered... it just pays off in  bedroom for Apollo &
> Phaedra..
> 
> Doesn't Kenya have a fabulous man in her life now??


Agree








ClassicFab said:


> Both Kenya and Apollo are wrong. Wrong, wrong, wrong! I can understand Phaedra checking Kenya one good time, but she NEEDS to check Apollo. He knows what Kenya is doing, yet repeatedly falling for it. He likes the attention and tension from this situation. And Phaedra is a fool to let that go on. Actually, she should have got him all the way together from Anguilla.
> 
> And she shouldn't have to babysit a grown man. He is married and needs to respect his wife. Since he was not friends with Kenya before all this, there is no need for him to keep up with her or their "friendship". Clear up the rumors and move on. Apollo is lleno de mierda.


Agree








michie said:


> G'lawd!!! Y'all are talking about Apollo like he's an inanimate object who can't defend himself. He is Phaedra's husband and should act that way. If he didn't want to be bothered with Kenya, he could say it and keep it moving. No need for Phaedra to have to step in and beat ***, IMO. It's ridiculous to say she's been told and she's still stepping to him. He's entertaining her, plain and simple. Regardless of what Kenya is doing, Phaedra needed to and still needs to check her man. You can't beat up the whole block. If your man is a ho, he's a ho. Face reality and stop side-stepping the issue.






Agree




michie said:


> There's a lot of things in this world that can stress you to death. Threatening to beat the brakes off of every woman who speaks too seductively to your man CANNOT be one.
> 
> The subjects at hand? Phaedra's insecure and her man has a wandering eye. Not a good combo. Like I said, you can't beat up the whole block.



Are!


----------



## zuzu717

MsLVinDC said:


> It being a sad situation and feeling sorry for her...hmmm different and I still don't see why someone would feel sorry for her. Being an attorney that has provided tons of counsel for divorce proceedings...again, I don't feel sorry for her unless he's beating her then that's a different issue.
> 
> She is choosing to be in this relationship! We only see what bravo shows us...




Well you don't have to see why I feel the way I do. You feel the opposite and that's fine.


----------



## needloub

LADC_chick said:


> *I think part of the problem is that Phaedra is more concerned with keeping up appearances. It's unfortunate that Apollo isn't into playing that game, so he chooses to be disrespectful to her **on camera*. I can't even begin to imagine what happens when they aren't filming and are behind closed doors. If he can't try to keep it together for the cameras then that means he's over it and been over it. Kenya cannot be to blame for that.



I agree...I think it's a big problem!


----------



## flyygal

Can someone ID the necklace on Kenya for me please


----------



## MsLVinDC

flyygal said:


> Can someone ID the necklace on Kenya for me please
> View attachment 2546436




I admired her necklace as well. &#128521;


----------



## tamshac77

tomz_grl said:


> Did no one else find it funny that Phaedra and Khandi were working the pole in the bus but Cynthia was doing the robot?




Yes! Cynthia was concentrating hard on the robot.


----------



## starrynite_87

Is it wrong that I LOL during the preview for next week when Peter and Greg were arguing


----------



## michie

^Nope! 

Do it, man!!!


----------



## keodi

LADC_chick said:


> I think part of the problem is that Phaedra is more concerned with keeping up appearances. It's unfortunate that Apollo isn't into playing that game, so he chooses to be disrespectful to her *on camera*. I can't even begin to imagine what happens when they aren't filming and are behind closed doors. If he can't try to keep it together for the cameras then that means he's over it and been over it. Kenya cannot be to blame for that.



This!


----------



## Sassys

Size 8


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Size 8







omg!!!!  she did a fabulous job!  work it nene!!!!

much better than i expected!  i forgot to tune in - once i get into Dallas i forget about anything else.


----------



## tannedsilk

bag-princess said:


> *omg!!!!  she did a fabulous job!  work it nene!!!!
> *
> much better than i expected!  i forgot to tune in - once i get into Dallas i forget about anything else.



I thought so too, looks like she's having fun with it!


----------



## michie

bag-princess said:


> omg!!!!  she did a fabulous job!  work it nene!!!!
> 
> much better than i expected!  i forgot to tune in - once i get into Dallas i forget about anything else.



I agree. She did great. If she gets any more comfortable out there...LAWWWD, help them. She may not be an 8, but her dancing will definitely work that body.


----------



## cjy

Nene did do well!


----------



## Stilettolife

bag-princess said:


> omg!!!! she did a fabulous job! work it nene!!!!
> 
> much better than i expected! i forgot to tune in - once i get into *Dallas* i forget about anything else.


 
I keep forgeting about this show.  What is wrong with me?  I love me some John Ross.


----------



## bag-princess

Stilettolife said:


> I keep forgeting about this show.  What is wrong with me?  I love me some John Ross.




giiiiirl!!!!  that is one sexy sexy beast!!!!!       what IS wrong with you?  how could you forget about him!!     i live for monday nights to see him!!




michie said:


> I agree. She did great. If she gets any more comfortable out there...LAWWWD, help them. *She may not be an 8, but her dancing will definitely work that body*.




that is exactly what i have been saying!  if she keeps improving and winning then she will be dancing more and that size 8 just might become a reality for her!!!   whatever size she is - she was moving it honey!!!!


----------



## michie

^I'm watching Dallas online now. Goodness!!!


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> ^I'm watching Dallas online now. Goodness!!!





slow your roll girl!!!!!   they always show the episode back-2-back and i sit right there and watch it all over again just to look at him a little longer!   but they really are doing good with the show so it's not like i don't enjoy it.


----------



## michie

Yeah. I meant the show and the drama, but that damned John Ross...he is definitely his father's child.


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> Yeah. *I meant the show and the drama*, but that damned John Ross...he is definitely his father's child.





oh yea.  that,too!!! :giggles:

josh is doing a damn good job in this role!  he is JR "from tip to tail" as he used to tell him.


----------



## KathyB

michie said:


> Yeah. I meant the show and the drama, but that damned John Ross...he is definitely his father's child.



Ain't he just!!!!  Lawdy, I could see JR Ewing's face while John Ross was talking!!


----------



## bag-princess

KathyB said:


> Ain't he just!!!!  Lawdy, I could see JR Ewing's face while John Ross was talking!!




it was deja vu for me,too!!!  i remember watching that scoundrel in high school!


----------



## bag-princess

*Phaedra Parks Shocks Fans With Weight Loss;*

*Brought On Apollo Nida&#8217;s Arrest; Spokesperson For Xenadrine*







_Real Housewives Of Atlanta_  star and self-proclaimed &#8216;southern belle&#8217; Phaedra Parks is now a brand  ambassador and spokesperson for the diet supplement aka diet pill,  Xenadrine.
 Phaedra apparently had been taking the pills since since May of 2013.  According to Phaedra, Xenadrine gave her the extra energy she needed to  push through her workouts. Of course, we&#8217;re sure she included some time  to use her Donkey Booty DVD in her fitness routine.
via *Xenadrine*:
As a woman wearing multiple hats,  Xenadrine believes that Phaedra is &#8220;the epitome of today&#8217;s motivated,  driven, and goal oriented entrepreneurial female.&#8221;
Lawyer, author, reality star, mortician and mom&#8211;Phaedra does it all! But now she&#8217;s going to do a little more!
A highly regarded attorney, new author,  and one of the stars on the hit reality TV series The Real Housewives  of Atlanta, Phaedra Parks is the epitome of today&#8217;s motivated, driven,  and goal-oriented entrepreneurial female. Already busy with developing  her own reality show, a wildly popular book tour for Secrets of the  Southern Belle, an addictive workout DVD series (Phine Body), her  bustling boutique law firm, and, of course, her leading lady reality TV  role, Phaedra has added the title of &#8220;Xenadrine® ambassador&#8221; to her already jam-packed and growing resume.
After giving birth to her second child and looking to get back to her stunningly amazing shape, Phaedra has added Xenadrine® to her diet and exercise routine. Xenadrine®  provides Phaedra with a powerful weight loss formula and an extra boost  of energy to not only help her take on her busiest days, but leave her  with enough fuel for her workouts, too. Whether she needs that extra  burst of energy during her cardio sessions or, tougher yet, another Real  Housewives reunion, Phaedra will be ready!




http://realitywives.net/blogs/phaedra-parks-shocks-fans-weight-loss/


​


----------



## michie

That 1st pic...Bwahahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## KathyB

That first pic of Phaedra (with Kandi) looks SCARY!   Not a flattering photo at all!


----------



## Ladybug09

She look like a bobble head in the first pic.


----------



## Kansashalo

Ok, I almost fell on the floor laughing at next week's preview - did my eyes deceive me or was Gregg "gettin' crunk" on Poppa Smurf (Peter). 




Cherrasaki said:


> Kenya knows exactly what she's doing and knows how to stir the pot. She's relishing in this shameless attention. But what is Apollo doing by flirting and *chatting up his wife's arch-nemesis as if they're old bosom buddies.  He's disrespecting his own wife and he should know better.  Phakedra needs to check him*.



YASSSSSS!  Today its Kenya, tomorrow is Keisha, Sallie, etc.  She needs to check him and STAT!!!!!




LADC_chick said:


> I think part of the problem is that Phaedra is more concerned with keeping up appearances. It's unfortunate that Apollo isn't into playing that game, so he chooses to be disrespectful to her *on camera*. I can't even begin to imagine what happens when they aren't filming and are behind closed doors. If he can't try to keep it together for the cameras then that means he's over it and been over it. Kenya cannot be to blame for that.



Girl, this is why choosing a "fix'er upper' man is never a good deal for the woman involved as you are the one bearing all of the emotional, physical, and financial risk while he has nothing to loose, but everything to gain.  And typically, once he has 'gained', he starts feeling himself a little too much.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> She look like a bobble head in the first pic.




that is what they were saying on facebook!  her head is too big for her body now.  she lost too much weight.


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> that is what they were saying on facebook!  her head is too big for her body now.  she lost too much weight.



Those digs from Kenya were getting at her, and I can only imagine what Apollo was saying behind closed doors.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> *Phaedra Parks Shocks Fans With Weight Loss;*
> 
> *Brought On Apollo Nidas Arrest; Spokesperson For Xenadrine*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Real Housewives Of Atlanta_  star and self-proclaimed southern belle Phaedra Parks is now a brand  ambassador and spokesperson for the diet supplement aka diet pill,  Xenadrine.
> Phaedra apparently had been taking the pills since since May of 2013.  According to Phaedra, Xenadrine gave her the extra energy she needed to  push through her workouts. Of course, were sure she included some time  to use her Donkey Booty DVD in her fitness routine.
> via *Xenadrine*:
> As a woman wearing multiple hats,  Xenadrine believes that Phaedra is the epitome of todays motivated,  driven, and goal oriented entrepreneurial female.
> Lawyer, author, reality star, mortician and momPhaedra does it all! But now shes going to do a little more!
> A highly regarded attorney, new author,  and one of the stars on the hit reality TV series The Real Housewives  of Atlanta, Phaedra Parks is the epitome of todays motivated, driven,  and goal-oriented entrepreneurial female. Already busy with developing  her own reality show, a wildly popular book tour for Secrets of the  Southern Belle, an addictive workout DVD series (Phine Body), her  bustling boutique law firm, and, of course, her leading lady reality TV  role, Phaedra has added the title of Xenadrine® ambassador to her already jam-packed and growing resume.
> After giving birth to her second child and looking to get back to her stunningly amazing shape, Phaedra has added Xenadrine® to her diet and exercise routine. Xenadrine®  provides Phaedra with a powerful weight loss formula and an extra boost  of energy to not only help her take on her busiest days, but leave her  with enough fuel for her workouts, too. Whether she needs that extra  burst of energy during her cardio sessions or, tougher yet, another Real  Housewives reunion, Phaedra will be ready!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://realitywives.net/blogs/phaedra-parks-shocks-fans-weight-loss/
> 
> 
> ​



First pic looks altered. Second pic she is covering her stomach with her arm. Last pic I can see her stomach around the coat.


----------



## LADC_chick

Sassys said:


> Size 8




I won't lie. Nene did well with that cha cha!



Kansashalo said:


> Ok, I almost fell on the floor laughing at next week's preview - did my eyes deceive me or was Gregg "gettin' crunk" on Poppa Smurf (Peter).
> 
> YASSSSSS!  Today its Kenya, tomorrow is Keisha, Sallie, etc.  She needs to check him and STAT!!!!!
> 
> *Girl, this is why choosing a "fix'er upper' man is never a good deal for the woman involved as you are the one bearing all of the emotional, physical, and financial risk while he has nothing to loose, but everything to gain.  And typically, once he has 'gained', he starts feeling himself a little too much.*



Phaedra was looking for a fine man, so all the other particulars were of no concern to her.


----------



## tamshac77

starrynite_87 said:


> Is it wrong that I LOL during the preview for next week when Peter and Greg were arguing




No because that made me laugh too! Todd looks like he might get squished trying to break them up.


----------



## KathyB

The rumors have started again:

http://madamenoire.com/411071/theres-smoke-theres-fire-phaedra-parks-divorce-rumors-resurface/


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> First pic looks altered. Second pic she is covering her stomach with her arm. Last pic I can see her stomach around the coat.



  she was her in Ms a few weeks ago at a bookstore signing copies of her new book and that was the talk - how thin she was! people were really surprised by her appearance.


----------



## bag-princess

KathyB said:


> The rumors have started again:
> 
> http://madamenoire.com/411071/theres-smoke-theres-fire-phaedra-parks-divorce-rumors-resurface/





that is the same ol' same ol'!

i want some new tea!!


----------



## KathyB

bag-princess said:


> that is the same ol' same ol'!
> 
> i want some new tea!!



Yea, but based on everything that's happened between them this past year, there may be something to these rumors.


----------



## bag-princess

KathyB said:


> Yea, but based on everything that's happened between them this past year, there may be something to these rumors.





oh i am no saying it is not true!  just that someone has to know more so they need to spill it!!   we could see something was very much going on with them.


----------



## Stilettolife

bag-princess said:


> giiiiirl!!!! that is one sexy sexy beast!!!!!  what IS wrong with you? how could you forget about him!!  i live for monday nights to see him!!


 
I don't know what's wrong. lol.  I have been trying to go to bed earlier lately, so I can get to work early for overtime.  

I'm seriously going to have to think about getting Tvio.


----------



## GoGlam

Phaedra doesn't look all that thin to me.. Maybe there are better photos?


----------



## tamshac77

GoGlam said:


> Phaedra doesn't look all that thin to me.. Maybe there are better photos?




I agree. I don't see it.


----------



## Ginger Tea

GoGlam said:


> Phaedra doesn't look all that thin to me.. Maybe there are better photos?




Agreed.  Especially in pic with weights.  Doesn't look that thin to me.

Is this the same product Kim is also a spokesperson for?


----------



## KathyB

bag-princess said:


> oh i am no saying it is not true!  just that someone has to know more so they need to spill it!!   we could see something was very much going on with them.


Since taping wrapped on this season, a lot has transpired with them and maybe Kenya is involved somehow, but I'm thinking their problems are more money related than anything else, or rather lawsuit money related.


----------



## Ginger Tea

This may already be posted, but was unsure...

Real Housewives of Atlanta" Star Apollo Nida has his wife Phaedra Parks and Kenya Moore ready for a cat fight in the next episode of RHOA. According to Celeb Dirty Laundry, the episode "Flirting With Disaster" shows a lot of jealousy when the housewives went to Mexico for a vacation. Their trip was intended for relaxation but it seems that Kenya's confrontation just added to the drama.



Kenya Moore crashed the guys night out to talk to Apollo about their differences but what she did not expect is Phaedra to find them chatting. Kenya got into an intense discussion with Apollo about whether or not he would sleep with her is he had wanted to. To make the chat more private, Apollo asked his friends Peter Thomas and Todd Tucker to leave them alone. Kenya confessed that she was Apollo's fan until he attacked her by saying she sent him inappropriate text messages and propositioned him at a hotel in LA.

"The stuff you threw out there did not happen," Kenya reportedly said. "I have been completely respectful to you. I never offered you anything, Apollo." However, Apollo said he still could have slept with her if he had wanted to. "Any man would fall victim to it," he said. "My physicality and your physicality." Kenya still insisted that she has never crossed the line. "I just need you to stop lying to me." After a while, Phaedra suddenly arrived and walked over to Apollo and Kenya, asking "What is going on here?"  

Earlier in the show, Kenya asked everyone to swim with their clothes off in an underground Mexican cave natural spring. Apollo took off his shirt as Kenya undressed to a yellow bikini while Phaedra kept an eye on her husband. The camera also caught Apollo looking at Kenya's body. Later, Kenya sobbed to the other ladies saying, "I feel like I push guys away. I wanted the husband first. All of you had children before you got married," she said before reverting to her usual flirty stance and joined the men for tequila shots, cigar smoking and a confrontation with Apollo that had his wife fuming in anger.

Previously, Kenya also told her friend Miss Lawrence that Apollo sounds like he wanted Phaedra to be quiet. "He thought he was getting a trophy wife and she was not much of a trophy," she said.

Apollo and Kenya's complicated relationship then became even more complicated at the end of the show. It appears that the situation will be even more volatile, causing even more friction. Is Apollo's cheating tendency the beginning of the end of his marriage to the attorney? There has been a lot of evidence that Phaedra is no longer happy in their marriage.


----------



## ClassicFab

Ginger Tea said:


> This may already be posted, but was unsure...
> 
> Real Housewives of Atlanta" Star Apollo Nida has his wife Phaedra Parks and Kenya Moore ready for a cat fight in the next episode of RHOA. According to Celeb Dirty Laundry, the episode "Flirting With Disaster" shows a lot of jealousy when the housewives went to Mexico for a vacation. Their trip was intended for relaxation but it seems that Kenya's confrontation just added to the drama.
> 
> 
> 
> Kenya Moore crashed the guys night out to talk to Apollo about their differences but what she did not expect is Phaedra to find them chatting. Kenya got into an intense discussion with Apollo about whether or not he would sleep with her is he had wanted to. To make the chat more private, Apollo asked his friends Peter Thomas and Todd Tucker to leave them alone. Kenya confessed that she was Apollo's fan until he attacked her by saying she sent him inappropriate text messages and propositioned him at a hotel in LA.
> 
> "The stuff you threw out there did not happen," Kenya reportedly said. "I have been completely respectful to you. I never offered you anything, Apollo." However, Apollo said he still could have slept with her if he had wanted to. "Any man would fall victim to it," he said. "My physicality and your physicality." Kenya still insisted that she has never crossed the line. "I just need you to stop lying to me." After a while, Phaedra suddenly arrived and walked over to Apollo and Kenya, asking "What is going on here?"
> 
> Earlier in the show, Kenya asked everyone to swim with their clothes off in an underground Mexican cave natural spring. Apollo took off his shirt as Kenya undressed to a yellow bikini while Phaedra kept an eye on her husband. The camera also caught Apollo looking at Kenya's body. Later, Kenya sobbed to the other ladies saying, "I feel like I push guys away. I wanted the husband first. All of you had children before you got married," she said before reverting to her usual flirty stance and joined the men for tequila shots, cigar smoking and a confrontation with Apollo that had his wife fuming in anger.
> 
> *Previously, Kenya also told her friend Miss Lawrence that Apollo sounds like he wanted Phaedra to be quiet. "He thought he was getting a trophy wife and she was not much of a trophy," she said.*
> 
> Apollo and Kenya's complicated relationship then became even more complicated at the end of the show. It appears that the situation will be even more volatile, causing even more friction. Is Apollo's cheating tendency the beginning of the end of his marriage to the attorney? There has been a lot of evidence that Phaedra is no longer happy in their marriage.



This article is not all that accurate, unless things were edited in the show that was aired this past Sunday. They were talking about Porscha and Kordell regarding the bolded. 

And asking ppl to swim without clothes on sounds like Kenya asked ppl to swim naked. I thought she asked that everyone wear a swimsuit so they could all participate in the water activities.


No shade at you *Ginger Tea*.


----------



## Ginger Tea

ClassicFab said:


> This article is not all that accurate, unless things were edited in the show that was aired this past Sunday. They were talking about Porscha and Kordell regarding the bolded.
> 
> And asking ppl to swim without clothes on sounds like Kenya asked ppl to swim naked. I thought she asked that everyone wear a swimsuit so they could all participate in the water activities.
> 
> 
> No shade at you *Ginger Tea*.




wasn't sure if there were any inaccuracies. Need to see the episode without interruption, but did find that portion regarding P&K interesting that it was included amid the Phaedra/Apollo/Kenya shenanigans.


----------



## bag-princess

*Apollo Nida Close To Striking Plea Deal In Fraud Case*







via *Radar Online*:
Just weeks weeks after _Teresa and Joe Giudice_  cut a plea deal with the government in their fraud case, Apollo Nida is  gearing up to follow in their footsteps. Radar Online has exclusively  learned that the _Real Housewives of Atlanta_  star is close to reaching a plea deal with the government just two  months after his arrest for identity theft, bank fraud, and conspiracy.


Nida  RHOA star Phaedra Parks husband  was arrested on January 24, and on February 14, the court granted  amotion to continue the pre-trial proceedings until March 25. Since that  time, his attorneys and counsel for the government have been engaged  in discussions newly filed court documents obtained by Radar reveal.
They are still in the process of  investigating additional facts and negotiating a resolution, the  documents explain, and have made substantial progress toward a  resolution of this case.


Court Documents Expose Nidas Secret Scrambling For A Deal
As such, the court agreed to yet  another extension, up until April 25, in the hopes that Nida will be  able to come to a deal with the government.
The new extension ensures he will have  sufficient time to consult with his counsel, investigate all facts  material to resolving this matter, and continue said discussions with  the government, his attorneys


http://realitywives.net/blogs/apollo-nida-close-to-striking-plea-deal/






aaaaaand in other news.....................




*Woman Writes To Advice Column About Affair With Apollo Nida*



(i can't make up my mind if it is true or the ravings of a very disturbed woman!)






http://realitywives.net/blogs/woman-writes-advice-column-affair-apollo-nida/


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> *Apollo Nida Close To Striking Plea Deal In Fraud Case*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via *Radar Online*:
> Just weeks weeks after _Teresa and Joe Giudice_  cut a plea deal with the government in their fraud case, Apollo Nida is  gearing up to follow in their footsteps. Radar Online has exclusively  learned that the _Real Housewives of Atlanta_  star is close to reaching a plea deal with the government just two  months after his arrest for identity theft, bank fraud, and conspiracy.
> 
> 
> Nida  RHOA star Phaedra Parks husband  was arrested on January 24, and on February 14, the court granted  amotion to continue the pre-trial proceedings until March 25. Since that  time, his attorneys and counsel for the government have been engaged  in discussions newly filed court documents obtained by Radar reveal.
> They are still in the process of  investigating additional facts and negotiating a resolution, the  documents explain, and have made substantial progress toward a  resolution of this case.
> 
> 
> Court Documents Expose Nidas Secret Scrambling For A Deal
> As such, the court agreed to yet  another extension, up until April 25, in the hopes that Nida will be  able to come to a deal with the government.
> The new extension ensures he will have  sufficient time to consult with his counsel, investigate all facts  material to resolving this matter, and continue said discussions with  the government, his attorneys
> 
> 
> http://realitywives.net/blogs/apollo-nida-close-to-striking-plea-deal/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaaaaand in other news.....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Woman Writes To Advice Column About Affair With Apollo Nida*
> 
> 
> 
> (i can't make up my mind if it is true or the ravings of a very disturbed woman!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://realitywives.net/blogs/woman-writes-advice-column-affair-apollo-nida/




She sounds crazy to me. Who writes to an advice column about an affair with a so-called celebrity??


----------



## zaara10

Did anyone catch Kim Z & Sheree on WWHL? 
Kim's long wavy wig was a bit much but Sheree actually looked good. She finally smartened up & taped a fitness DVD.  Nene called in & they all seemed chummy w/ each other, reminiscing about the old days. It was kinda fun seeing their reaction to old ish they got into. "Who gonna check me boo?" is still my fav! 
And they played Porsha's new single which was pretty whack.


----------



## PrincessCypress

zaara10 said:


> Did anyone catch Kim Z & Sheree on WWHL?
> Kim's long wavy wig was a bit much but Sheree actually looked good. She finally smartened up & taped a fitness DVD.  Nene called in & they all seemed chummy w/ each other, reminiscing about the old days. It was kinda fun seeing their reaction to old ish they got into. "Who gonna check me boo?" is still my fav!
> And they played Porsha's new single which was pretty whack.


That's also my fave line out of all the RH: "Who gonna check me boo?"


----------



## Ladybug09

zaara10 said:


> Did anyone catch Kim Z & Sheree on WWHL?
> Kim's long wavy wig was a bit much but Sheree actually looked good. She finally smartened up & taped a fitness DVD.  Nene called in & they all seemed chummy w/ each other, reminiscing about the old days. It was kinda fun seeing their reaction to old ish they got into. "Who gonna check me boo?" is still my fav!
> And they played Porsha's new single which was pretty whack.



Yep, saw it.


----------



## bag-princess

tamshac77 said:


> *She sounds crazy to me.* Who writes to an advice column about an affair with a so-called celebrity??



completely mental!!!  she contradicted herself a couple of times. 
sounded like the raving of a madwoman living in her own fantasy.  



PrincessCypress said:


> That's also my fave line out of all the RH: *"Who gonna check me boo?" *





yes i still love that one!!!!


----------



## Suzie

Yes, I agree Nini did dance OK! But remember she does know her way around a pole so she has had experience at dancing! What is up with her teeth, they are so white, I have never seen anything like it.


----------



## bag-princess

Suzie said:


> Yes, I agree Nini did dance OK!* But remember she does know her way around a pole so she has had experience at dancing!* What is up with her teeth, they are so white, I have never seen anything like it.






i have seen strippers!  and i don't know why people always want to equate that with "dancing"! they ain't doing Magic Mike routines!!:giggles:   many people keep making this exact same statement.   it's ok to say she did "ok" or even "good" without bringing up stripping.


----------



## Suzie

Why not bring up stripping, that is what she did! She makes no bones about it. You have to have some rhythm don't you?


----------



## bag-princess

Suzie said:


> Why not bring up stripping, that is what she did! She makes no bones about it. You have to have some rhythm don't you?





because she is nowhere near a pole!    we all know what she did.

and NO - they do not have to have any kind of rhythm!  did you not see those dancers when peter and cynthia were at the club!  all you need to be able to do is move your butt.  it doesn't have to be done well.


----------



## Suzie

bag-princess said:


> because she is nowhere near a pole!    we all know what she did.
> 
> and NO - they do not have to have any kind of rhythm!  did you not see those dancers when peter and cynthia were at the club!  all you need to be able to do is move your butt.  it doesn't have to be done well.



Okay, sorry I voiced my opinion.


----------



## bag-princess

Suzie said:


> Okay, sorry I voiced my opinion.




no problem - that was all i was doing,too.


----------



## Suzie

bag-princess said:


> no problem - that was all i was doing,too.



All good.


----------



## Florasun

Suzie said:


> Yes, I agree Nini did dance OK! But remember she does know her way around a pole so she has had experience at dancing! *What is up with her teeth, they are so white*, I have never seen anything like it.



And big! Reminded me of Mr. Ed. I wonder if she had caps put on her teeth.


----------



## DC-Cutie

According to the tea Miss Lawrence spilled there was much more to interaction/conversation. Between Apollo and Kenya


----------



## tomz_grl

DC-Cutie said:


> According to the tea Miss Lawrence spilled there was much more to interaction/conversation. Between Apollo and Kenya




I think we can all agree that Phaedra and Appollo are shady based on what others not on the show have said about them and the lies we've heard ourselves. I wouldn't believe a word that comes out of either of their mouths. That being said, Kenya should never cross the line of texting/returning texts from a married man. All parties are wrong IMO.


----------



## DC-Cutie

tomz_grl said:


> All parties are wrong IMO.



Pretty much.  Kenya could have used this season to showcase SOMETHING (a new business, her new man), anything!  Instead her storyline revolves around Apollo.


----------



## LADC_chick

I'm glad that Lawrence pointed out that this wouldn't have popped off if Apollo hadn't tried to get all big and bad at the reunion and say that he doesn't even like Kenya. She rightly called him out on him initiating texts with her. That's what started that whole mess. 

Lawrence also pointed out that during his sit down with Kenya, Apollo basically was like, "Well, I had to say somthing." So, in order to save face with Phaedra, he created this whole story about how he "coulda smashed' if he wanted to? How is that OK to malign Kenya that way just to get Phaedra to stop questioning his trifling self?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kenya and Apollo act like a couple on the verge of a breakup. It's just a strange dynamic


----------



## bag-princess

LADC_chick said:


> I'm glad that Lawrence pointed out that this wouldn't have popped off if Apollo hadn't tried to get all big and bad at the reunion and say that he doesn't even like Kenya. She rightly called him out on him initiating texts with her. That's what started that whole mess.
> 
> *Lawrence also pointed out that during his sit down with Kenya, Apollo basically was like, "Well, I had to say somthing." *So, in order to save face with Phaedra, he created this whole story about how he "coulda smashed' if he wanted to? How is that OK to malign Kenya that way just to get Phaedra to stop questioning his trifling self?





i did not understand that at all - why did he have to say something?? and especially something like what he did???  you tell your wife you could have slept with this woman you know she did not like and that is supposed to make her feel better???

i will admit i basically tune him out when he starts talking.  if his mouth is moving he is lying.  so i may have missed something in the telling of the story.


but as i said before - kenya is just as foul!  this was at least the second time that i remember that she needed to "talk with apollo to clear my name"  when even the blind can see her!   she did not give a fat fig about that at all.  it was all to get phaedrea upset - like girls in jr. high!   if it had been me i would have questioned him with her present and watched how he stumbled and stuttered all around the questions.  if after witnessing that for herself and she still wanted to blame me that would be her problem and not mine.


----------



## LADC_chick

bag-princess said:


> *i did not understand that at all - why did he have to say something?? and especially something like what he did???  you tell your wife you could have slept with this woman you know she did not like and that is supposed to make her feel better???
> 
> i will admit i basically tune him out when he starts talking.  if his mouth is moving he is lying.  so i may have missed something in the telling of the story.*
> 
> 
> but as i said before - kenya is just as foul!  this was at least the second time that i remember that she needed to "talk with apollo to clear my name"  when even the blind can see her!   she did not give a fat fig about that at all.  it was all to get phaedrea upset - like girls in jr. high!   if it had been me i would have questioned him with her present and watched how he stumbled and stuttered all around the questions.  if after witnessing that for herself and she still wanted to blame me that would be her problem and not mine.



Girl, Apollo is hard to understand. He should just sit there and be pretty, but he refuses to do that much. Actually, I bet he's so certain that his looks will get him out of trouble that he feels he can be like "Well, look, Phaedra. You know women like me. I have had [X] opportunities but I didn't do anything. Aren't you proud?" And Phaedra falls for that mess, too.


----------



## bag-princess

LADC_chick said:


> Girl, Apollo is hard to understand. He should just sit there and be pretty, but he refuses to do that much. Actually, I bet he's so certain that his looks will get him out of trouble that he feels he can be like *"Well, look, Phaedra. You know women like me. I have had [X] opportunities but I didn't do anything. Aren't you proud?" *And Phaedra falls for that mess, too.





that's him!!!  

he makes me sick with that "i could have" mess.  as if he is God's gift.


----------



## bag-princess

lawd!!!!:lolots::lolots:




*$till Hu$tlin! *

*Apollo Nida Sells Autographs To Help Pay For Legal Bills*





via *Radar Online*:
 Once a hustler, always a hustler? As _Real Housewives of Atlanta_ star Apollo Nida comes close to *finalizing a plea deal*  with the U.S. government in his identity theft and fraud case, Radar  Online has learned that hes still scrambling to make a few bucks by  *selling autographs on his website for the bargain basement price of  $6.99!*


(i had to see this for myself and found the site)



*http://www.hidefpromos.com/products/*





Nida has been tweeting up a storm  recently advising fans to purchase the new Phine Body Apollo Autograph  Card with his photo and signature from his website for Only $6.99&#8243;  plus shipping and handling.
Court Documents Expose Nidas Secret Scrambling For A Deal
On March 13, he was literally giving them away, with any purchase from his fitness site.
Meanwhile, his wife Phaedra Parks is  busy promoting her own projects. As Radar has reported, shes been on an  extensive book tour for her advice guide Secrets of a Southern Belle  ever since Nida was arrested  despite the fact that the book came out  last fall.
*In fact, Radar has learned, the couple havent been photographed together publicly since November 22, 2013.*










*http://realitywives.net/blogs/apollo-nida-sells-autographs/
*






*
*​


----------



## zaara10

Phaedra's secrets to being a southern belle include:

1-Marry an ex-con turned current con.
2-Bring your long-schlong homie to events. 
3-Make an "exercise" DVD to help ppl achieve a donkey booty. 

What else?


----------



## DC-Cutie

LADC_chick said:


> Girl, Apollo is hard to understand. He should just sit there and be pretty, but he refuses to do that much.



I agree. While he was trying to explain himself to Kenya I was like 'WTF is he talking about?"


----------



## tomz_grl

DC-Cutie said:


> I agree. While he was trying to explain himself to Kenya I was like 'WTF is he talking about?"


 
As Lawrence says...'he was talking in circles'. It gave me a headache!


----------



## swags

zaara10 said:


> Phaedra's secrets to being a southern belle include:
> 
> 1-Marry an ex-con turned current con.
> 2-Bring your long-schlong homie to events.
> 3-Make an "exercise" DVD to help ppl achieve a donkey booty.
> 
> What else?




Its time for Phaedra to retire her "southern belle" catchphrase. Southern belle and Donkey booty do NOT go together. Maybe she could call herself a Donkey Belle or a Southern Booty.


----------



## needloub

swags said:


> Its time for Phaedra to retire her "southern belle" catchphrase. Southern belle and Donkey booty do NOT go together. *Maybe she could call herself a Donkey Belle or a Southern Booty.*



...or simply, an a$$


----------



## michie

LADC_chick said:


> I'm glad that Lawrence pointed out that this wouldn't have popped off if Apollo hadn't tried to get all big and bad at the reunion and say that he doesn't even like Kenya. She rightly called him out on him initiating texts with her. That's what started that whole mess.
> 
> Lawrence also pointed out that during his sit down with Kenya, Apollo basically was like, "Well, I had to say somthing." So, in order to save face with Phaedra, he created this whole story about how he "coulda smashed' if he wanted to? How is that OK to malign Kenya that way just to get Phaedra to stop questioning his trifling self?



At first, I thought it was totally underhanded and somewhat disrespectful that Kenya again stirred the pot with Apollo, but when she was talking to him, I realized that Apollo and Phaedra are Pinky and The Brain and what Kenya was trying to do...It's so messed up that Phaedra's ugly a$$ slanders her every chance she gets because her man is a dog and she's ugly and insecure.


----------



## pquiles

zaara10 said:


> Did anyone catch Kim Z & Sheree on WWHL?
> Kim's long wavy wig was a bit much but Sheree actually looked good. She finally smartened up & taped a fitness DVD.  Nene called in & they all seemed chummy w/ each other, reminiscing about the old days. It was kinda fun seeing their reaction to old ish they got into. "Who gonna check me boo?" is still my fav!
> And they played Porsha's new single which was pretty whack.




I watched it.  I thought it was pretty funny when Andy asked about Sheree's house and she made light of it.  Would love to see if her DVD will outsell Phaedra's or Kenya's.


----------



## ClassicFab

LADC_chick said:


> I'm glad that Lawrence pointed out that this wouldn't have popped off if Apollo hadn't tried to get all big and bad at the reunion and say that he doesn't even like Kenya. *She rightly called him out on him initiating texts with her.* That's what started that whole mess.
> 
> Lawrence also pointed out that during his sit down with Kenya, Apollo basically was like, "Well, I had to say somthing." So, in order to save face with Phaedra, he created this whole story about how he "coulda smashed' if he wanted to? How is that OK to malign Kenya that way just to get Phaedra to stop questioning his trifling self?



Yes, yes, yes! This is what I don't understand about Apollo. Why would he still text/communicate with Kenya, after she and Phaedra had their falling out? He was not friends with Kenya before so all communication should cease. Furthermore, she was a competitor to them at that point, so it was even more reason not to communicate with her. Such a cowardly move to come back with, "Well, I had to say something". Save me that BS, Apollo. I agree with Miss Lawrence.


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> According to the tea Miss Lawrence spilled there was much more to interaction/conversation. Between Apollo and Kenya





Thank. I actually enjoyed Spill the Tea.






needloub said:


> ...or simply, an a$$






Lol




pquiles said:


> I watched it.  I thought it was pretty funny when Andy asked about Sheree's house and she made light of it.  Would love to see if her DVD will outsell Phaedra's or Kenya's.


Andy is soooo shady.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Andy is soooo shady.





   but he asks the questions that he knows we are talking about!!!!


----------



## bag-princess

*Report: Phaedra Parks, Apollo Nida Divorcing*

*The couple allegedly hit the rocks following Nida's fraud charges.
*


*Apollo Nida *and *Phaedra Parks* may have more legal drama to contend with in the coming weeks. The _Real Housewives of Atlanta_ couple are headed for divorce, according to RumorFix.com.

 Nida and Parks are reportedly already separated following Nida's  indictment on several counts of fraud and identity theft. He is  currently on house arrest pending trial, but could face 20 years in  prison if convicted.

 Parks, a lawyer herself, is allegedly looking to clear herself of any  charges related to Nida's legal troubles. The reality star, who has been  spotted looking considerably thinner in recent weeks, is struggling to  keep her public profile clean of her husband's wrongdoings, according to  sources.

 But divorce may not protect Parks from the law. The attorney and businesswoman is reportedly listed as a co-owner on several of her husband's businesses, though its not clear if those businesses are under investigation by authorities.

 No word on how  or if  the couple's legal or marital drama will play out on _Real Housewives of Atlanta_. Parks' planned spin-off show, _Rich People Problems_, is reportedly on hold for now.







http://www.bet.com/news/celebrities...apollo-nida-divorcing.html?cid=sailthruhybtwo


----------



## tomz_grl

Season 2 reunion on right now. So weird to see how everyone has changed. I think Kandi has changed the most with the hair and body.


----------



## zuzu717

tomz_grl said:


> Season 2 reunion on right now. So weird to see how everyone has changed. I think Kandi has changed the most with the hair and body.




Yeah I'm watching too. Funny to see clips of Kim with those old wigs on. She looked so old! Lol. I don't know why but when Kandi was talking about AJs death I was SO annoyed by the way Kim was comforting her. It bothered me so much.


----------



## tomz_grl

bag-princess said:


> *Report: Phaedra Parks, Apollo Nida Divorcing*
> 
> *The couple allegedly hit the rocks following Nida's fraud charges.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Apollo Nida *and *Phaedra Parks* may have more legal drama to contend with in the coming weeks. The _Real Housewives of Atlanta_ couple are headed for divorce, according to RumorFix.com.
> 
> Nida and Parks are reportedly already separated following Nida's indictment on several counts of fraud and identity theft. He is currently on house arrest pending trial, but could face 20 years in prison if convicted.
> 
> Parks, a lawyer herself, is allegedly looking to clear herself of any charges related to Nida's legal troubles. The reality star, who has been spotted looking considerably thinner in recent weeks, is struggling to keep her public profile clean of her husband's wrongdoings, according to sources.
> 
> But divorce may not protect Parks from the law. The attorney and businesswoman is reportedly listed as a co-owner on several of her husband's businesses, though its not clear if those businesses are under investigation by authorities.
> 
> No word on how  or if  the couple's legal or marital drama will play out on _Real Housewives of Atlanta_. Parks' planned spin-off show, _Rich People Problems_, is reportedly on hold for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bet.com/news/celebrities...apollo-nida-divorcing.html?cid=sailthruhybtwo


 
Isn't Phaedra supposedly just as caught up in his scams? I thought that's what that Angela lady said.


----------



## tomz_grl

Watching Season 3 reunion and I see where Apollo gets his talking in circles from.


----------



## zaara10

swags said:


> Its time for Phaedra to retire her "southern belle" catchphrase. Southern belle and Donkey booty do NOT go together. Maybe she could call herself a Donkey Belle or a Southern Booty.



She's the last person who should be writing a book on secrets of being a southern belle. No thank you.


----------



## zuzu717

Watching the reunion from 2012 and it's funny to see Phaedra try to explain Apollos job and how he helps people recover assets from ads in the paper. Didn't I just read something about that in his whole scamming act that he was claiming other peoples money from ads. Shame...


----------



## Longchamp

Nene on Jimmy Kimmel last night.  She made athlete a 3 syllable word--
Ath a lete.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Finally saw the complete episode.  Apollo's Explaination was insufficient and rambled.  Not articulate in the least bit.  

If Kenya was sincerely trying to straighten things out or put the lies to rest, would have been better if she had the discussion with Apollo,Phaedra not just Apollo.  The ordering of multi shots to get his guard down so she could have the conversation with him was unnecessary.  If you're going to talk, talk.  But, if you want to really show you have respect for a persons marriage, then include the wife in the conversation as well.  

They are all a mess at the end if the day.


----------



## LADC_chick

I don't think Apollo would have admitted anything if Phaedra had been included initially. What he told Kenya about having to say something because what did Kenya expect would not have come out of his mouth. Recall how he acted at the reunion as he sat beside Phaedra--being all, "I don't even like you!" when he knew that he had been texting (and fishing behind) Kenya.

If Phaedra had been present, Apollo would have doubled down on his previous story by not saying, "Well I had to say something."


----------



## Ginger Tea

I will need to watch again because I don't recall seeing or hearing him say he had to say something. He attempted to give an explanation but it was so rambled, couldn't make sense of it.

Watched again online.  Maybe I missed something.  Didn't hear him say he had to say something.  Did hear him say Kenya took the first jab and he could have slept with her if he wanted to. Kenya responded she didn't offer, and he repeated he could have if he was that guy like some other guys who throw everything to the wind...not exact words but something like that.


----------



## zuzu717

Kenya is just full of it. If she was serious about confronting Apollo and putting an end to all of it she wouldn't have used the excuse of him helping her pick out more shots just to get him to go with her. What she should have said in front of all the men is, "Look, I have something to discuss with you and would rather not do it in front of everyone." That way there wouldn't have been all that mess with Todd following them to the bar and stuff. Instead she made it more dramatic than it should have been and should have just got to the point.


----------



## Ginger Tea

zuzu717 said:


> Kenya is just full of it. If she was serious about confronting Apollo and putting an end to all of it she wouldn't have used the excuse of him helping her pick out more shots just to get him to go with her. What she should have said in front of all the men is, "Look, I have something to discuss with you and would rather not do it in front of everyone." That way there wouldn't have been all that mess with Todd following them to the bar and stuff. Instead she made it more dramatic than it should have been and should have just got to the point.




True.  Hopefully when Phaedra showed up and asked what's going on here, she said exactly what was going on, that she attempted to clear the air regarding the rumors. Instead of hemming & hawing. 

Watching Apollo, he looks immature and does not know how to articulate or address anyone in any situation. He has miles to go. He carries himself like he's out of place & uncomfortable. He looks uncomfortable in every setting.


----------



## bag-princess

someone posted this pic on facebook earlier - no date or details


----------



## zuzu717

bag-princess said:


> someone posted this pic on facebook earlier - no date or details




This pic is from a scene in a movie she did...


----------



## Ginger Tea

bag-princess said:


> someone posted this pic on facebook earlier - no date or details




Photos from Moores onscreen wedding sparked rumors that she had finally gotten married, but unfortunately they were only promo shots for an independent film called Trapped: Haitian Nights that Kenya was working on in Miami back in 2009.

Read more: http://straightfromthea.com/2013/03/22/kenya-moore-rudolph-moise-affair/#ixzz2woVVxy3k


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> Photos from Moores onscreen wedding sparked rumors that she had finally gotten married, but unfortunately they were only promo shots for an independent film called Trapped: Haitian Nights that Kenya was working on in Miami back in 2009.
> 
> Read more: http://straightfromthea.com/2013/03/22/kenya-moore-rudolph-moise-affair/#ixzz2woVVxy3k





zuzu717 said:


> This pic is from a scene in a movie she did...






thanks!!!  i will pass this on to my mom!


----------



## Oruka

Personally, the only thing Phaedra has done that is shady is lied about her due date because of her parents being super southern Baptist. She has never been arrested nor charged with any illegal doings. In fact, there was a member of the Georgia Bar who stated that Phaedra is in good standing and has never been investigated from any crimes. So, I would go by her records instead of accusations by a lifetime criminal such as Angela Stanton. I read some of the court papers online for the case, her witnesses are two of her baby dadies (one of them is in jail for being a hit man). Sorry, I will believe the person who has never been arrested. 


As for the whole Kenya and Apollo situation, I think Phaedra has shown great self restraint. Kenya is smart because she knows who to mess with. Had it been Nene or Kandi, she would have had her a$$ kicked a longtime ago. Obviously, Phaedra is not going to do much just some funny shade here and there. 


Phaedra needs to just divorce Apollo. He clearly doesn't care for her or their children. She is 40 yrs old, has a career and two beautiful sons. She needs to focus on these positive things and not a stupid illiterate thug like Apollo.


----------



## ClassicFab

Ginger Tea said:


> Photos from Moores onscreen wedding sparked rumors that she had finally gotten married, but unfortunately they were only promo shots for an independent film called Trapped: Haitian Nights that Kenya was working on in Miami back in 2009.
> 
> Read more: http://straightfromthea.com/2013/03/22/kenya-moore-rudolph-moise-affair/#ixzz2woVVxy3k



I saw that movie. Ola Babbatunde, Vivica Fox, and Clifton Powell were in it too. But I'll be Jim Brown if the groom in the pic doesn't look like Kenya's ex-beau (??) Walter! Wow!


----------



## Kansashalo

Well I'm here......mostly to see Gregg try to get crunk ! lol


----------



## ClassicFab

Phaedra look like somebody Mama coming to school to straighten her child out.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Geriatric thug!



Kansashalo said:


> Well I'm here......mostly to see Gregg try to get crunk ! lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

Wow!  So Apollo just stays there!  Yeah, his crap would be thrown out and no entry to the hotel room.


----------



## Kansashalo

Phaedra has "the problem" with the wrong person -it's obvious that Apollo likes the attention and instead of doing what's necessary to reassure his WIFE, he's eating it up!


----------



## ClassicFab

Ain't no way I'm just going to go to my room..._alone..._after this. No ma'am!


----------



## ClassicFab

Wait...what???


----------



## Sassys

Why doesn't either of them have a key? His sh$t would be outside when he got back.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Apollo ain't sh$t!  But, Phaedra puts up with it for the sake of appearances.


----------



## zuzu717

ClassicFab said:


> Ain't no way I'm just going to go to my room..._alone..._after this. No ma'am!




I know that's right! I'll be pullin someone's ear to follow behind me... Lol


----------



## zuzu717

DC-Cutie said:


> Apollo ain't sh$t!  But, Phaedra puts up with it for the sake of appearances.




He is so rude and he couldn't care less about her feelings. Seems to me he cares more about Kenya's feeling than his own wife's.


----------



## Kansashalo

AINT.NO.WAY!

Apollo a$$ would have been snatched!


----------



## Oruka

Phaedra pleeeease leave his criminal broke *** alone!!


----------



## Kansashalo

Will someone please slap Apollo?  Please????


----------



## ClassicFab

Why does Phaedra look so uncomfortable in her confessional? Like can she even breathe...damn I feel kind of bad for her now


----------



## ClassicFab

Kansashalo said:


> Will someone please slap Apollo?  Please????



Let me get my pimp hand ready!


----------



## zuzu717

ClassicFab said:


> Why does Phaedra look so uncomfortable in her confessional? Like can she even breathe...damn I feel kind of bad for her now




 I think it's that belt she has on


----------



## Sassys

Uh, if Kenya can get any man, why is she single?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Uh, if Kenya can get any man, why is she single?



Lies they tell


----------



## Kansashalo

Sassys said:


> Uh, if Kenya can get any man, why is she single?




She isn't single.  She has her boyfriend, the millionaire African prince!

*giggles*


----------



## DC-Cutie

Her boobies look a squishy mess. If you have to do that much stuffing to make some boobs, just go by some or be happy with what you have like Porscha


----------



## zuzu717

Sassys said:


> Uh, if Kenya can get any man, why is she single?




I think she said she has no problem getting d**k, men don't mind having sex with her they just don't want to wife her up. Lol


----------



## ClassicFab

Omg!


----------



## DC-Cutie

That was some toast...  Dry as hell!


----------



## bag-princess

ClassicFab said:


> I saw that movie. Ola Babbatunde, Vivica Fox, and Clifton Powell were in it too. But I'll be Jim Brown if the groom in the pic doesn't look like Kenya's ex-beau (??) Walter! Wow!




That is exactly who my mom thought it was - Walter!!  LoL


----------



## Oruka

Apollo needs to never talk!


Kenya, if you don't have a problem getting a man, why are you on vacation with a gay dude that dress like a woman?


----------



## ClassicFab

Why Kenya??? Whyyyyy!!!!1


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kenya's kaugh is annoying.


----------



## Sassys

Uh, these questions are none of any bodies business.


----------



## Sassys

Here we go....


----------



## Kansashalo

*big sigh*


----------



## ClassicFab

Somebody save Porscha....my goodness

Peter why are you in this, baby?


----------



## Shoegal30

I am just floored by the stupidity on this show. But it was nice of NeNe to tell Porscha about her ignorance though! LOL

Just like at NeNe's gathering, I see it's about to get turnt up!


----------



## pquiles

Ginger Tea said:


> Finally saw the complete episode.  Apollo's Explaination was insufficient and rambled.  Not articulate in the least bit.
> 
> If Kenya was sincerely trying to straighten things out or put the lies to rest, would have been better if she had the discussion with Apollo,Phaedra not just Apollo.  The ordering of multi shots to get his guard down so she could have the conversation with him was unnecessary.  If you're going to talk, talk.  But, if you want to really show you have respect for a persons marriage, then include the wife in the conversation as well.
> 
> They are all a mess at the end if the day.




This!  However... You know Phaedra is never really in listening mode when it comes to Kenya.


----------



## zuzu717

Why are they attacking porcha? It's her opinion.


----------



## zuzu717

Tell her Todd! Smartest thing he has said...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Again, kandi could have told nene 'if im ignorant, you're illiterate. Butchering up the English language'


----------



## Shoegal30

Delivery.....YEEEEAAAAS Todd!


----------



## Sassys

Gay men don't consider anything cheating.


----------



## ClassicFab

Lawd have mercy...this is going all the way left. All the way.

Kenya, you sh*t stirrer, you!


----------



## Sassys

Excuse me Peter, you admitted you were going to cheat because your wife was sick. Have several...


----------



## Shoegal30

Sassys said:


> Gay men don't consider anything cheating.


This.  All day long.....


----------



## Oruka

Apollo, smh


----------



## bag-princess

first the vacations and now these stupid questions!!!!  i don't see any real grown woman dealing with these people!


and sorry kandi - yes that was a very stupid question to ask someone about her period just because she is in her 40's!    google is your friend!!!  "It's better to keep your mouth shut and appear stupid than open it and remove all doubt"
has porsha not taught them this yet?????


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm over Kenya and anything couples related!!  It's like a fat person running a fitness camp - just doesn't make any sense!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm over Kenya and anything couples related!!  It's like a fat person running a fitness camp - just doesn't make any sense!



This!


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm over Kenya and anything couples related!!  It's like a fat person running a fitness camp - just doesn't make any sense!





preach!!!!:lolots:


----------



## Sassys

If NeNe is so RICH, why can't she go to see one of the top hair stylist. Oscar James, Kim Kimble, Ted Gibson or hell even Lawrence.


----------



## ClassicFab

Here we go y'all!!! Let's get the ginseng and Geritol going!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> If NeNe is so RICH, why can't she go to see one of the top hair stylist. Oscar James, Kim Kimble, Ted Gibson or hell even Lawrence.



Cannot. Afford!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Porscha may be dumb when it comes to most thing  but she's right - when it comes to married folk, Kenya needs to stfu!


----------



## Kansashalo

I love how Lawrence is just sitting down, taking it all in, lol


----------



## Oruka

Thank god for Porscha for showing Phaedra how it is done! This is how one curses out a homewrecker,


----------



## zuzu717

Kenya is so insecure that she has to degrade and ridicule EVERYONE'S relationship. She needs a man of her own to keep her busy and out of everyone's business...


----------



## DC-Cutie

zuzu717 said:


> Kenya is so insecure that she has to degrade and ridicule EVERYONE'S relationship. She needs a man of her own to keep her busy and out of everyone's business...



Bingo!

I always feel like when you are happy and secure in your own, you don't have a need to go meddling in others relationships. I mean you shouldn't meddle when you're single, either.


----------



## Sassys

Oruka said:


> Thank god for Porscha for showing Phaedra how it is done! This is how one curses out a homewrecker,



There is no proof Kenya slept with Apollo or any married man.


----------



## tonij2000

zuzu717 said:


> Kenya is so insecure that she has to degrade and ridicule EVERYONE'S relationship. She needs a man of her own to keep her busy and out of everyone's business...



Yep!


----------



## Sassys

So fake, now all of a sudden the ladies can hear the men fighting.


----------



## tonij2000

Nene ran up on Peter and Peter is right. Greg should have checked his wife...


----------



## bag-princess

ClassicFab said:


> Here we go y'all!!! Let's get the ginseng and Geritol going!!!



:lolots:




DC-Cutie said:


> Porscha may be dumb when it comes to most thing  but she's right - when it comes to married folk, Kenya needs to stfu!



i agree!! she has no idea to the dynamics of a married couple at all.
 and kenya trying to act so innocent would not win her an oscar!!  how she can sit her butt there and ask  why they always end up fighting with each other and can't get along as if she has no clue!!!  because of things like what she just tried to do is the reason.  




Kansashalo said:


> I love how Lawrence is just sitting down, taking it all in, lol




lawrence ain't about to have his makeup messed up!!!!


----------



## djsmom

Sassys said:


> So fake, now all of a sudden the ladies can hear the men fighting.




that's when I knew it was fake!!


----------



## ClassicFab

Lawd my lawd! Dios mio!


----------



## ClassicFab

tonij2000 said:


> Nene ran up on Peter and Peter is right. Greg should have checked his wife...



I agree! At that event, Nene should have just walked away. She got in Peter's face and it was uncalled for. I don't think Peter's delivery at the event was disrespectful to Nene either. IIRC


----------



## Oruka

Sassys said:


> There is no proof Kenya slept with Apollo or any married man.





But she sure acts like it. It seems like she is the other women. How can Phaedra not speak for her husband, he is HER husband. 


Anyway, Kenya is miserable and too involved in other people's relationship. Apollo appears too dumb to see her true colors and check her like is needed.


----------



## gr8onteej

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm over Kenya and anything couples related!!  It's like a fat person running a fitness camp - just doesn't make any sense!



OMG!  Lol


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> There is no proof Kenya slept with Apollo or any married man.




she is a messy garden tool!
roll the tape - when she sent the men off so the girls could supposedly talk and bond - why did she need to hug Apollo????   it's that kind of mess that she does!  ALL.THE.TIME.


----------



## zuzu717

Oruka said:


> But she sure acts like it. It seems like she is the other women. How can Phaedra not speak for her husband, he is HER husband.
> 
> 
> Anyway, Kenya is miserable and too involved in other people's relationship. Apollo appears too dumb to see her true colors and check her like is needed.




I agree. She is completely disrespectful towards their relationship. How are you going to tell someone's wife that she is not allowed to speak for her husband, but then you can speak for him and imply he wants to be friends with you?! Smh at this chick... She needs someone to check her cause she is out of control in my opinion.


----------



## bag-princess

zuzu717 said:


> I agree. She is completely disrespectful towards their relationship. How are you going to tell someone's wife that she is not allowed to speak for her husband, *but then you can speak for him and imply he wants to be friends with you?! *Smh at this chick... She needs someone to check her cause she is out of control in my opinion.




exactly!!!  and that when she and apollo talk that is not what he tells her!!!  

there is no way i would have stayed in my chair after that!!


----------



## Sassys

Oruka said:


> But she sure acts like it. It seems like she is the other women. How can Phaedra not speak for her husband, he is HER husband.
> 
> 
> Anyway, Kenya is miserable and too involved in other people's relationship. Apollo appears too dumb to see her true colors and check her like is needed.



Why would Apollo check a woman he clearly wants lol Phaedra needs to check them both publicly at the same time while cameras are rolling. I don't understand why she can't do that.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Why would Apollo check a woman he clearly wants lol *Phaedra needs to check them both publicly at the same time while cameras are rolling.* I don't understand why she can't do that.






ITA!!!  that is exactly what i said last week - when she walked out there and they were sitting there talking!!    while she had them together would have been the perfect time!


----------



## tonij2000

bag-princess said:


> exactly!!!  and that when she and apollo talk that is not what he tells her!!!
> 
> there is no way i would have stayed in my chair after that!!



Just like she told Chris Williams' wife that Chris calls the wife a common law! Kenya respects no ones marriage...

Peter gave Apollo some good advice a while back but Apollo is too dumb to follow it. Kenya is just using Apollo to piss off Phaedra and Apollo cant see it...


----------



## bag-princess

tonij2000 said:


> Just like she told Chris Williams' wife that Chris calls the wife a common law! Kenya respects no ones marriage...
> 
> Peter gave Apollo some good advice a while back but Apollo is too dumb to follow it. *Kenya is just using Apollo to piss off Phaedra and Apollo cant see it.*..




i think he sees it - but it works for him. he wants to piss her off for some reason.
no husband in their right mind would actively seek to make his wife go off.  well mine wouldn't!


----------



## tonij2000

ClassicFab said:


> I agree! At that event, Nene should have just walked away. She got in Peter's face and it was uncalled for. I don't think Peter's delivery at the event was disrespectful to Nene either. IIRC



It wasn't disrespectful at all. Nene jumps in folks' faces in a minute but she woudn't mess with Marlo...


----------



## zaara10

bag-princess said:


> i think he sees it - but it works for him. he wants to piss her off for some reason.
> no husband in their right mind would actively seek to make his wife go off.  well mine wouldn't!



Maybe it's an unspoken fantasy for him. 2 women fighting over him. Sadly, I don't think he has much respect for Phaedra.


----------



## Ladybug09

ClassicFab said:


> I saw that movie. Ola Babbatunde, Vivica Fox, and Clifton Powell were in it too. But I'll be Jim Brown if the groom in the pic doesn't look like Kenya's ex-beau (??) Walter! Wow!











Kansashalo said:


> Phaedra has "the problem" with the wrong person -it's obvious that Apollo likes the attention and instead of doing what's necessary to reassure his WIFE, he's eating it up!











Sassys said:


> Why doesn't either of them have a key? His sh$t would be outside when he got back.











Kansashalo said:


> AINT.NO.WAY!
> 
> Apollo a$$ would have been snatched!











Oruka said:


> Phaedra pleeeease leave his criminal broke *** alone!!











ClassicFab said:


> Let me get my pimp hand ready!




Agree to alllll of these!






DC-Cutie said:


> Kenya's kaugh is annoying.




Cause it's soooo fake.






Sassys said:


> Gay men don't consider anything cheating.











Shoegal30 said:


> This.  All day long.....






Explain this please?!




Sassys said:


> Why would Apollo check a woman he clearly wants lol Phaedra needs to check them both publicly at the same time while cameras are rolling. I don't understand why she can't do that.




Henaint gonna check her.






bag-princess said:


> ITA!!!  that is exactly what i said last week - when she walked out there and they were sitting there talking!!    while she had them together would have been the perfect time!


She's not going to check them cause she keeping up appearances that all is well is her marriage.








bag-princess said:


> i think he sees it - but it works for him. he wants to piss her off for some reason.
> no husband in their right mind would actively seek to make his wife go off.  well mine wouldn't!


Thats the vibe I get too, he WANTS to piss her off, get a reaction.


----------



## zaara10

How the hell is Nene gonna say "If you don't like the way I say something, that's your problem." Wtf, really? 
She has proven to be quite an a$$ this season.

And has anyone noticed when ppl tell Kenya she has no man she doesn't deny it?
The grandpa fight was hilarious.


----------



## lulilu

I feel bad for Phaedra.  She married an idiot, who is a prime dupe for Kendra's antics.  Who obviously loves the attention.  

Doesn't it just kill you when someone uses the line "I'm a man and...."  Uh, if you had to tell me, you obviously are not.

Kendra is some kind of psycho.  Men don't usually marry crazy women, so long as they've known them long enough.  And she is craaaaaaazy.  It's a shame that crazy people can just wreak such havoc without consequences.  Except that she is lonely.  But that doesn't help Phaedra.  Just let her live with her bad marriage choices on hr own.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Can anyone fill me in on this:  why is it neither Apollo or Phaedra has a room key.  Or is it Apollo had a key but wouldn't use it to let his wife in?  I don't get it.


----------



## tamshac77

DC-Cutie said:


> Kenya's kaugh is annoying.




I hate it.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Kenya and her redo of couples night, what a mess.  Loaded questions.  The lack of sense and morality to think/say a one night stepping out is not cheating, on Lawrence's behalf is madness.

Kenya has truly proven to be the attention getter this season. Scripted and unscripted.  Bravo does give them a topic to get into and goes in head first with no filter.

Phaedra/apollo's marriage or the lack thereof is their business.  Yes, certain things are aired on TV, but those watching are not in their face or in their lives and may never see them in any setting.  Kenya is all in it when she does to belong.  Whatever Apollo is or isn't is for Phaedra to work that out.

Leave Porsha alone, Kenya.  Yes, not the sharpest tool in the shed but she was married regardless of how it happened or ended, that is Porsha's business. Leave it be.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

zaara10 said:


> The grandpa fight was hilarious.



 I'm here for this


----------



## Ginger Tea

Gotta hand it to Phaedra IMHO, regardless of the situation or event, she is always calm.  Some people don't understand that and would rather see you go crazy to get the point across, but it takes a strong person to not loose it despite all that is being said about it, to you or coming at you.


----------



## pquiles

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm over Kenya and anything couples related!!  It's like a fat person running a fitness camp - just doesn't make any sense!




OH MY GOSH... You had me ROTFLMBO


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> Gotta hand it to Phaedra IMHO, regardless of the situation or event, she is always calm.  Some people don't understand that and would rather see you go crazy to get the point across, but it takes a strong person to not loose it despite all that is being said about it, to you or coming at you.





that is what i always say,too!  she never lets them see her sweat and i love that about her. about anyone really!  kenya and apollo do all that they can too make her go off and yet she doesn't give them the satisfaction.   i know for me that would take a whole lot of restraint!  the leo in me would want to say something!!   it's hard for me to "keep my peace" as my grandmother used to say!!


----------



## michie

Phaedra sounds dumb as hell every time she tells Kenya, "I told you not to talk to my husband..." GIRRRRRLLLL...


----------



## pquiles

Okay... Did anyone notice that Apollo's toast to his wife's birthday did not include words of love to her?


----------



## DC-Cutie

pquiles said:


> Okay... Did anyone notice that Apollo's toast to his wife's birthday did not include words of love to her?



Yeah.... It was dry and just awkward


----------



## zaara10

pquiles said:


> Okay... Did anyone notice that Apollo's toast to his wife's birthday did not include words of love to her?



He's a dummy. He could have used that opportunity to smooth things over with her but instead he only thanks her for mothering his children... I really don't think he gives a crap about her anymore. It especiallysounded that way to me when he said if Phaedra cheats, he hopes she uses a condom. Who the hell talks that way about their wife?


----------



## bella601

Oruka said:


> Personally, the only thing Phaedra has done that is shady is lied about her due date because of her parents being super southern Baptist. She has never been arrested nor charged with any illegal doings. In fact, there was a member of the Georgia Bar who stated that Phaedra is in good standing and has never been investigated from any crimes. So, I would go by her records instead of accusations by a lifetime criminal such as Angela Stanton. I read some of the court papers online for the case, her witnesses are two of her baby dadies (one of them is in jail for being a hit man). Sorry, I will believe the person who has never been arrested.
> 
> 
> As for the whole Kenya and Apollo situation, I think Phaedra has shown great self restraint. Kenya is smart because she knows who to mess with. Had it been Nene or Kandi, she would have had her a$$ kicked a longtime ago. Obviously, Phaedra is not going to do much just some funny shade here and there.
> 
> 
> Phaedra needs to just divorce Apollo. He clearly doesn't care for her or their children. She is 40 yrs old, has a career and two beautiful sons. She needs to focus on these positive things and not a stupid illiterate thug like Apollo.




I agree completely!


----------



## Masseni

Whats so wrong about Kenya and Apollo talking in public in front of cameras? 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## limom

zaara10 said:


> He's a dummy. He could have used that opportunity to smooth things over with her but instead he only thanks her for mothering his children... I really don't think he gives a crap about her anymore. It especiallysounded that way to me when he said *if Phaedra cheats, he hopes she uses a condom. *Who the hell talks that way about their wife?



Is that why the piñata was full of condoms?


----------



## Ginger Tea

Not sure when purchasing the piñata if you get to select what the contents are when an adult. Of course, for children it would be, well, at least it used to be, filled with candy and only candy.  Times have changed so don't know.  

Thought that was stupid and unnecessary, but Greg was able to fill his pockets, so someone made use of the contents.

From what I've seen so far, Apollo, could be labeled many things, but in all honesty it is just like Phaedra said in her confessional, he really does not get it.  He's immature and has no clue how to be a husband.  Thus far the only scene that has depicted him with a sense of fatherhood or being a good husband was when they were all at the dinner table and the oldest son wanted to say the blessing/grace before the meal.

Other than that one glimpse, everything else has shown him to not be a well rounded man.  He may genuinely love Phay, but has no clue how to show it or get it across.  Know someone similar to this, married what seems like forever to his wife, and to this day he still doesn't know how to really show her that he loves her.  Very awkward at functions with her, when given the mic and opportunity to really say something loving, fumbled with foolishness just like Apollo.  

Unfortunately, there are many men like Apollo who just don't know what or how to show love to their wives.  They're not all bad, but sometimes it's background, not seeing it, not knowing and not putting forth the effort to ask their spouse, what do you want me to do for you.  I charge Apollo's inability to his head and some to his heart for not putting forth the effort.  He's clueless in what a loving husband should be or do.

When he asked Phay if she didn't want him to speak to Kenya and she responded.  He gave his response. Phay says, her motives are different from yours, something like that.  If your spouse is uncomfortable with you being around or speaking to someone they have all the right to express it to you, and it is respectful and loving on your part to follow through.  You don't run every time you see the person, but respectfully remove yourself from a setting that would cause your mate discomfort or include your mate in the setting so they can feel comfortable.  It's not that difficult to show respect to everyone involved whether they like each other or not.


----------



## Sassys

Ginger Tea said:


> N*ot sure when purchasing the piñata if you get to select what the contents are when an adult. Of course, for children it would be, well, at least it used to be, filled with candy and only candy.  Times have changed so don't know.
> *
> Thought that was stupid and unnecessary, but Greg was able to fill his pockets, so someone made use of the contents.
> 
> From what I've seen so far, Apollo, could be labeled many things, but in all honesty it is just like Phaedra said in her confessional, he really does not get it.  He's immature and has no clue how to be a husband.  Thus far the only scene that has depicted him with a sense of fatherhood or being a good husband was when they were all at the dinner table and the oldest son wanted to say the blessing/grace before the meal.
> 
> Other than that one glimpse, everything else has shown him to not be a well rounded man.  He may genuinely love Phay, but has no clue how to show it or get it across.  Know someone similar to this, married what seems like forever to his wife, and to this day he still doesn't know how to really show her that he loves her.  Very awkward at functions with her, when given the mic and opportunity to really say something loving, fumbled with foolishness just like Apollo.
> 
> Unfortunately, there are many men like Apollo who just don't know what or how to show love to their wives.  They're not all bad, but sometimes it's background, not seeing it, not knowing and not putting forth the effort to ask their spouse, what do you want me to do for you.  I charge Apollo's inability to his head and some to his heart for not putting forth the effort.  He's clueless in what a loving husband should be or do.



All have a opening in the bottom that allows you to fill them. Once filled, you close them up. Why a husband would give his wife condoms is beyond me. Also, the group was married couples, so why would they need condoms. Personally, after Peter confessed he was gong to cheat, I would not sleep with his a$$ without a condom.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Sassys said:


> All have a opening in the bottom that allows you to fill them. Once filled, you close them up. Why a husband would give his wife condoms is beyond me. Also, the group was married couples, so why would they need condoms. Personally, after Peter confessed he was gong to cheat, I would not sleep with his a$$ without a condom.




Okay.  Couldn't tell if that was the only content or if there was also candy.  Like I said above, Apollo, not sure if it's the several years behind bars or what, but he does not know how to be a husband and a real man.  Physically he's a man, but emotionally & mentally he's not there. 

Peter, I don't know, he leaves much to be desired in a husband.  I'm so sick of seeing that gap on the side of his teeth when he smiles/laughs. Please get a bridge, implant something. Take care of your teeth. He says a lot of questionable things and Cynthia never remarks or responds.
But I know she's gong to have something to say about a NeNe calling him out his name.  And Peter tells Cynthia she needs to address that.  What a mess.


----------



## Ginger Tea

According to Radar Online, Apollo asked Kandi to assist in putting together the pre-birthday surprise.  So you mean to tell me, she couldn't pull his ear and suggest other contents for the piñata. So high school/college keg party foolishness.


----------



## Kansashalo

Ginger Tea said:


> Gotta hand it to Phaedra IMHO, regardless of the situation or event, she is always calm.  Some people don't understand that and would rather see you go crazy to get the point across, but it takes a strong person to not loose it despite all that is being said about it, to you or coming at you.



THIS!
Kenya knows Phaedra isn't going to do anything to risk her standing with the Georgia bar.  Plus, as tempting as it would be to smack the MAC off of Kenya's face, she chooses to remain calm.



michie said:


> Phaedra sounds dumb as hell every time she tells Kenya, "I told you not to talk to my husband..." GIRRRRRLLLL...



...and most certainly THIS!!!


----------



## tonij2000

zaara10 said:


> ]How the hell is Nene gonna say "If you don't like the way I say something, that's your problem." Wtf, really?
> She has proven to be quite an a$$ this season[/B].
> 
> And has anyone noticed when ppl tell Kenya she has no man she doesn't deny it?
> The grandpa fight was hilarious.



Yeah, she's quite full of herself.


----------



## KathyB

Ginger Tea said:


> Can anyone fill me in on this:  why is it neither Apollo or Phaedra has a room key.  Or is it Apollo had a key but wouldn't use it to let his wife in?  I don't get it.



I wondered about that myself.  She had a purse with her, so why didn't she drop the key or key card in her purse when she left the room?  Plus, if it's a couple staying in the room, wouldn't high-end resorts issue both guests their own key or key card?  There was really no excuse for Phaedra to be without one of the keys or key cards.  She's supposed to be so smart, savvy and sophisticated, but she leaves her room without her key card?  I think she was trying to play on Apollo's sympathy, waiting outside the room claiming she didn't have her key, but it backfired on her.


----------



## cjy

KathyB said:


> I wondered about that myself.  She had a purse with her, so why didn't she drop the key or key card in her purse when she left the room?  Plus, if it's a couple staying in the room, wouldn't high-end resorts issue both guests their own key or key card?  There was really no excuse for Phaedra to be without one of the keys or key cards.  She's supposed to be so smart, savvy and sophisticated, but she leaves her room without her key card?  I think she was trying to play on Apollo's sympathy, waiting outside the room claiming she didn't have her key, but it backfired on her.


Yeah it sure did. Apollo was like "Ok see ya"   
He just left her A...z sitting right there.


----------



## KathyB

cjy said:


> Yeah it sure did. Apollo was like "Ok see ya"
> He just left her A...z sitting right there.



.....and to add to this, she more than likely had the card in her purse the whole time and was testing Apollo to see if he would stay there with her.


----------



## LADC_chick

KathyB said:


> .....and to add to this, she more than likely had the card in her purse the whole time and was testing Apollo to see if he would stay there with her.



Phaedra should know by now that when you try to test your man in any relationship, it's not going to be your man who loses.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Honestly don't see a problem with Phay asking Apollo not to speak to Kenya.  She knows Apollo & familiar with Kenya. If she feels/thinks it best they don't speak, can't really call her crazy. Kinda goes to respect for each other. She knows Apollo can't deal with Kenya so to stay out of harms way, don't go there. Say hello/bye and keep it moving.


----------



## KathyB

LADC_chick said:


> Phaedra should know by now that when you try to test your man in any relationship, it's not going to be your man who loses.



True.  It never ends the way a woman thinks it "will" or "should" end.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Delusional, party of one 

Peter Thomas is um delusional in many ways, but now Cynthia Bailey's ever-so-loving husband is crediting himself and the role of the other Househusbands for Real Housewives of Atlanta's super high ratings this season. No, I did not just make this up. 

Peter announced on twitter that he believes more people are watching because the men bicker as much as the wives. "The fact is that now the men on the show have a voice, one million more people watching the show than last year,that equal $$$$$ #holdontothat," he tweeted.




Porsha Stewart Williams just settled her divorce and is clearing up why she pretty much walked away with nothing despite Kordell Stewart's wealth. 

I didnt ask for anything. Right now in the press its, 'Porsha didnt get anything, poor Porsha, and people are feeling bad for me and feeling sorry for me because I didnt get anything and they think that we went to trial and I lost, Porsha explained to Bethenny Frankel on her talk show. I didnt go to trial, I chose not to go to court. So there was no judgment.


----------



## MsLVinDC

Ginger Tea said:


> Not sure when purchasing the piñata if you get to select what the contents are when an adult. Of course, for children it would be, well, at least it used to be, filled with candy and only candy.  Times have changed so don't know.
> 
> Thought that was stupid and unnecessary, but Greg was able to fill his pockets, so someone made use of the contents.
> 
> From what I've seen so far, Apollo, could be labeled many things, but in all honesty it is just like Phaedra said in her confessional, he really does not get it.  He's immature and has no clue how to be a husband.  Thus far the only scene that has depicted him with a sense of fatherhood or being a good husband was when they were all at the dinner table and the oldest son wanted to say the blessing/grace before the meal.
> 
> Other than that one glimpse, everything else has shown him to not be a well rounded man.  He may genuinely love Phay, but has no clue how to show it or get it across.  Know someone similar to this, married what seems like forever to his wife, and to this day he still doesn't know how to really show her that he loves her.  Very awkward at functions with her, when given the mic and opportunity to really say something loving, fumbled with foolishness just like Apollo.
> 
> Unfortunately, there are many men like Apollo who just don't know what or how to show love to their wives.  They're not all bad, but sometimes it's background, not seeing it, not knowing and not putting forth the effort to ask their spouse, what do you want me to do for you.  I charge Apollo's inability to his head and some to his heart for not putting forth the effort.  He's clueless in what a loving husband should be or do.
> 
> When he asked Phay if she didn't want him to speak to Kenya and she responded.  He gave his response. Phay says, her motives are different from yours, something like that.  If your spouse is uncomfortable with you being around or speaking to someone they have all the right to express it to you, and it is respectful and loving on your part to follow through.  You don't run every time you see the person, but respectfully remove yourself from a setting that would cause your mate discomfort or include your mate in the setting so they can feel comfortable.  It's not that difficult to show respect to everyone involved whether they like each other or not.



I so agree with alot of this.  I also believe that Apollo got thru life on his looks and has no book sense.  He has street sense.  Unfortunately, for an educated woman like Phadra that's going to get very old quickly.  She cant even have an educated conversation with the man...wth is medulla oblongata needs stretching...yeah he needs to stretch his brain.

Typically, marriages that last are those that both individuals are equally yoked.  In this case, there is no yoke to be equal...LMBO


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> Bingo!
> 
> I always feel like when you are happy and secure in your own, you don't have a need to go meddling in others relationships. I mean you shouldn't meddle when you're single, either.


 
this!

plus, you can't expect to have a healthy relationship with a man if you are unhealthy on your own, kwim?  Kenya can't even begin to have a normal healthy relationship till she gets her own act together.


----------



## Ginger Tea

MsLVinDC said:


> I so agree with alot of this.  I also believe that Apollo got thru life on his looks and has no book sense.  He has street sense.  Unfortunately, for an educated woman like Phadra that's going to get very old quickly.  She cant even have an educated conversation with the man...wth is medulla oblongata needs stretching...yeah he needs to stretch his brain.
> 
> 
> 
> Typically, marriages that last are those that both individuals are equally yoked.  In this case, there is no yoke to be equal...LMBO




True.  His looks carried him through.  God takes care of babies and fools, but his fool card was rejected twice, being in jail.  

Phay looks tired and sad.  May be regretting marrying him no matter what good days they may have.


----------



## KathyB

Ginger Tea said:


> True.  His looks carried him through.  God takes care of babies and fools, but his fool card was rejected twice, being in jail.
> 
> Phay looks tired and sad.  May be regretting marrying him no matter what good days they may have.



I think Phaedra was infatuated with his looks, body and basically to have a pretty piece of arm candy, so she married him and had two children with him.  Based on what happened last year with his legal issues and her possible involvement, I think the bloom is fading from the rose and she may be fed up with his plethora of legal problems, temper, wandering eye and whatever else he does that isn't shown on TV.  That's a whole lot of bad baggage to hook your wagon to.  Not that she's squeaky clean, but the fact that she was pregnant pushed the marriage because (remember) she lied about her due date everyone would think she got pregnant after she got married (mostly wanted her mom to think that).


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> According to Radar Online, Apollo asked Kandi to assist in putting together the pre-birthday surprise.  So you mean to tell me, she couldn't pull his ear and suggest other contents for the piñata. So high school/college keg party foolishness.




but she was so quick to point out that her Kandi's Bedroom does NOT carry condoms. yet.  but she knew about them.  i bet if someone had given them to todd she would have had something to say about it.




Ginger Tea said:


> True.  *His looks carried him through.*  God takes care of babies and fools, but his fool card was rejected twice, being in jail.
> 
> Phay looks tired and sad.  May be regretting marrying him no matter what good days they may have.




and he believes that.  although they don't do a thing for me.  good body yes and he is a red-bone but that is where it ends.  he looks like he is a little slow to me - (like d'oh! homer simpson!)  and then when he opens his mouth to speak he proves it.   i have seen pics of him when he was younger and he wasn't much better then.


----------



## Ginger Tea

bag-princess said:


> but she was so quick to point out that her Kandi's Bedroom does NOT carry condoms. yet.  but she knew about them.  i bet if someone had given them to todd she would have had something about it.




She was.  If it were a bachelor party, that's one thing. But, this occasion was pointless.  Kinda tacky. No one knows the in's & outs of Phay & Kandi's relationship off camera. Maybe she thought it appropriate and Phay would find humor in it.  Don't know.


----------



## Sassys

Ginger Tea said:


> She was.  If it were a bachelor party, that's one thing. But, this occasion was pointless.  Kinda tacky. No one knows the in's & outs of Phay & Kandi's relationship off camera. Maybe she thought it appropriate and Phay would find humor in it.  Don't know.



The way Phaedra looked at the condoms on the floor (she gave a WTF is this foolishness look), tells me she was not to pleased with them.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Sassys said:


> The way Phaedra looked at the condoms on the floor (she gave a WTF is this foolishness look), tells me she was not to pleased with them.




True.  Not the surprise she had in mind.  Not within her taste.


----------



## tomz_grl

Todd is ride or die!


----------



## Cherrasaki

KathyB said:


> True.  It never ends the way a woman thinks it "will" or "should" end.






KathyB said:


> I think Phaedra was infatuated with his looks, body and basically to have a pretty piece of arm candy, so she married him and had two children with him.  Based on what happened last year with his legal issues and her possible involvement, I think the bloom is fading from the rose and she may be fed up with his plethora of legal problems, temper, wandering eye and whatever else he does that isn't shown on TV.  That's a whole lot of bad baggage to hook your wagon to.  Not that she's squeaky clean, but the fact that she was pregnant pushed the marriage because (remember) she lied about her due date everyone would think she got pregnant after she got married (mostly wanted her mom to think that).



I agree and that is why I think Phaedra is so angry with him. She realizes she can't control his behavior and now it's backfiring on her. Did she think he was going to change or that she was going to mold him somehow?  I really don't feel sorry for her all that much because she knew exactly who she was marrying and then decided to have two children with him on top of that.  She probably chose Apollo solely based on his "bad boy" image and looks. If you expect for a relationship to last based on that alone you are going to be very disappointed.


----------



## djsmom

Apolo said they edited his speech to make him look like the bad guy. Check out Nenes new hairdo. And the other one her forehead area looks like a mask


----------



## Kansashalo

Oh Nene. 

While I don't like Nene with those bangs, compared to 2nd pic with her forehead, it makes me like Nene better with bangs! lol


----------



## mzri

Peter calling Lawrence beautiful warmed my heart. It didn't sound like he meant to be sarcastic either.


----------



## Ladybug09

pquiles said:


> Okay... Did anyone notice that Apollo's toast to his wife's birthday did not include words of love to her?



Girl yes!!!







zaara10 said:


> He's a dummy. He could have used that opportunity to smooth things over with her but instead he only thanks her for mothering his children... I really don't think he gives a crap about her anymore. It especiallysounded that way to me when he said if Phaedra cheats, he hopes she uses a condom. Who the hell talks that way about their wife?











KathyB said:


> I think Phaedra was infatuated with his looks, body and basically to have a pretty piece of arm candy, so she married him and had two children with him.  Based on what happened last year with his legal issues and her possible involvement, I think the bloom is fading from the rose and she may be fed up with his plethora of legal problems, temper, wandering eye and whatever else he does that isn't shown on TV.  That's a whole lot of bad baggage to hook your wagon to.  Not that she's squeaky clean, but the fact that she was pregnant pushed the marriage because (remember) she lied about her due date everyone would think she got pregnant after she got married (mostly wanted her mom to think that).


Apollo is her Trophy husband.


----------



## michie

Ginger Tea said:


> Honestly don't see a problem with Phay asking Apollo not to speak to Kenya.  She knows Apollo & familiar with Kenya. If she feels/thinks it best they don't speak, can't really call her crazy. Kinda goes to respect for each other. She knows Apollo can't deal with Kenya so to stay out of harms way, don't go there. Say hello/bye and keep it moving.



LMAO. That ain't what happened, tho. She told another woman not to speak to her husband, which made her look like and even bigger insecure azz, IMO.


----------



## Ginger Tea

michie said:


> LMAO. That ain't what happened, tho. She told another woman not to speak to her husband, which made her look like and even bigger insecure azz, IMO.




Honestly don't have an issue with that.  May sound crazy but considering the situation and background of  Kenya feeling Apollo was spreading lies about her, then comply and be done with  Apollo.


----------



## pquiles

Ginger Tea said:


> Honestly don't have an issue with that.  May sound crazy but considering the situation and background of  Kenya feeling Apollo was spreading lies about her, then comply and be done with  Apollo.




You got a point here.


----------



## sgj99

mzri said:


> Peter calling Lawrence beautiful warmed my heart. It didn't sound like he meant to be sarcastic either.



no, he did not sound sarcastic but sincere.  i was nice.


----------



## tamshac77

Ginger Tea said:


> Gotta hand it to Phaedra IMHO, regardless of the situation or event, she is always calm.  Some people don't understand that and would rather see you go crazy to get the point across, but it takes a strong person to not loose it despite all that is being said about it, to you or coming at you.




I agree. I love to watch Phaedra's reaction to drama.


----------



## bag-princess

check out Ms Porsha!!!!!  unbeweavable!!!  the girl is doing her thing!!!


she posted this on facebook yesterday -


Ain't  God good! Just got the Keys to 'Go Naked' Hair corporate office! We  will return soon bigger and better. Thank you all for your support! #weavekiller #hairempire &#8212; with Sagara Wijethilaka de Silwa and Min B Octavious Sims.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ok it's all well, good and fine she's getting keys to a corporate office. But how about getting some keys to a HOME first!


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Ok it's all well, good and fine she's getting keys to a corporate office. But how about getting some keys to a HOME first!





she needs a job first......to make some money............ in order to get some keys!!!


----------



## Ginger Tea

From Coco&Creme website...

Remember how a few Real Housewives of Atlanta castmates raised eyebrows when Porsha Willams moved into that big ol house in Nenes neighborhood after her split with Kordell Stewart? And lets not forget the chatter that ensued when she went shoe shopping on another episode.





Well apparently business is booming at Naked, Porshas virgin hair line. Earlier today, she announced on Instagram that the increase in sales has prompted her to temporarily cease orders while the company revamps policies, products and shipping methods to accommodate the additional web traffic.

Looks like she might be able to afford those $7,000 sandals and her rent after all.


----------



## Florasun

Ginger Tea said:


> According to Radar Online, Apollo asked Kandi to assist in putting together the pre-birthday surprise.  So you mean to tell me, she couldn't pull his ear and suggest other contents for the piñata. So high school/college keg party foolishness.



Maybe Kandi is paying Phae back for bringing the male stripper to her birthday party.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Florasun said:


> Maybe Kandi is paying Phae back for bringing the male stripper to her birthday party.




Not sure about that.  That's more Kandi's taste.  The piñata not Phay's taste.


----------



## GoGlam

bag-princess said:


> check out Ms Porsha!!!!!  unbeweavable!!!  the girl is doing her thing!!!
> 
> 
> she posted this on facebook yesterday -
> 
> 
> Ain't  God good! Just got the Keys to 'Go Naked' Hair corporate office! We  will return soon bigger and better. Thank you all for your support! #weavekiller #hairempire  with Sagara Wijethilaka de Silwa and Min B Octavious Sims.




Where is this girl getting money to carry a bag that costs $6k?  I guess she really is a girlfriend for hire


----------



## Sassys

I was catching up yesterday, on my WWHL episodes collected on my DVR and Sheree was on one episode. Viewer asked her what happened to Chateau Sheree and she avoided the question with the quickness. Andy asked her again and she smiled and tried to play dumb by saying, "Oh, didn't you see it on MTV Cribs" Andy laughed and asked the question again and she repeated her same lame answer.

Porsha is the next dumba$$ to pretend she has things she doesn't. Anybody can rent an office. Just like all these women seem to have assistants, yet none of them work. Bethenny seems to have been the only intelligent one who ran a business from an home office and I am sure used it as a tax write off. So why in the world would Porsha need an office???


----------



## Sassys




----------



## michie

Not as fluid as last week's, but she's still surprising me. She's good and focused.


----------



## djsmom

I don't know why she needs an office to sell hair. Everybody and their momma selling hair. It's no way in the world, the hair that's being sold is "human hair", just better quality synthetic fibers.


----------



## KathyB

DC-Cutie said:


> Ok it's all well, good and fine she's getting keys to a corporate office. But how about getting some keys to a HOME first!



Guess she'll be living at the office for a while!


----------



## bag-princess

djsmom said:


> *I don't know why she needs an office to sell hair. E*verybody and their momma selling hair. It's no way in the world, the hair that's being sold is "human hair", just better quality synthetic fibers.




she should be looking to cut operating costs/keep things low as much as possible.  she did not need any overhead!  keep as much money in her pockets as possible - because you know she had to go rent something in the most $$$$$$ place possible!    the sales are online anyway - as long as people get exactly what they paid for they don't care that her office is in her basement somewhere!


----------



## KathyB

Sassys said:


> I was catching up yesterday, on my WWHL episodes collected on my DVR and Sheree was on one episode. Viewer asked her what happened to Chateau Sheree and she avoided the question with the quickness. Andy asked her again and she smiled and tried to play dumb by saying, "Oh, didn't you see it on MTV Cribs" Andy laughed and asked the question again and she repeated her same lame answer.
> 
> Porsha is the next dumba$$ to pretend she has things she doesn't. Anybody can rent an office. Just like all these women seem to have assistants, yet none of them work. Bethenny seems to have been the only intelligent one who ran a business from an home office and I am sure used it as a tax write off. So why in the world would Porsha need an office???



....and this is why Bethenny is a multi-millionaire with her own talk show.  

Porsha rented that downtown ATL high-rise office to be able to brag to the other hens that she has a high-rise office in downtown ATL.  What she won't tell them is that there is no work being done at that office -- fake hair or otherwise.


----------



## tamshac77

Sassys said:


>





I like how she through in her signature "bloop" finger at 1:00.


----------



## zuzu717

Sassys said:


>





I think she did really great! And she looks super happy so good for her...


----------



## bag-princess

zuzu717 said:


> I think she did really great! And she looks super happy so good for her...





ITA with you!!!!


----------



## bag-princess

*No Xscape Reunion Unless Kandi Burruss Get Public Apology From Tamika Scott*





via _*Radar Online*_:
The _Real Housewives of Atlanta_  star Kandi Burruss cant Xscape a real life feud! On Sunday nights  Watch What Happens Live, Burruss told host Andy Cohen that shes nixed a  reunion with her former hit 90s R& B band, Xscape, because group  member Tamika Scott has thrown nasty shade her way!
While appearing on the talk show,  Burruss explained to a fan who called in begging for a group reunion,  one of my group members said some real foul stuff about me and she  never publicly apologized for lying.
Burruss was joined on _Watch What Happens Live_  by another fellow Xscape member, Tameka Tiny Cottle, who weighed in  on the feud herself, commenting on Kandi, Shes hard-headed.
But then Cottle, who now stars on the VH1 reality show, _T.I. and Tiny: The Family Hustle_, with her rapper husband, said Scott had already apologized to Burruss.
The _RHOA_ star insisted, She apologized personally to me once but not publicly and I feel like it wasnt genuine.
Cottle said, She said she would do it, but added, I understand, Kandi, I do. Im not against you, buddy.
According to online reports, Scott  alleged Burruss had sex with producer Jermaine Dupri which had caused  tension in the Xscape group, known for such hit songs as Just Kicking  It.
She said that just to make me look bad to people, Burruss told Sister to Sister magazine. It was a flat-out lie.
Meanwhile, Burruss has gone on to greater fame on _RHOA_ and shell be getting married to her show co-star, fiancé Todd Tucker, on April 4.








http://realitywives.net/blogs/kandi-burruss-demands-public-apology-tamika-scott/






-------------------------------------------------------------








i thought i was loosing it  - because i know i recall kandi saying that she did indeed sleep with him.  and several people in the comments said the same thing.







​


----------



## djsmom

Nene starring Zumanity. She has great management, I just wish she would humble herself.


----------



## bag-princess

djsmom said:


> Nene starring Zumanity. She has great management, *I just wish she would humble herself*.





it wouldn't hurt.  don't get me wrong - i love a person with confidence and that believes in themself and what they can do.  but just remember that "there but for the grace of God go i"


----------



## LADC_chick

Wow. Porsha continues to make stupid financial decisions. Home girl doesn't need any kind of outside office for this brand new baby business she's started. Why waste money on overhead when she can just get a two bedroom apartment and designate the second bedroom as her home office? She's so concerned with looking like she has money (and she's not the first person, of course) that she's making foolish choices.


----------



## GOALdigger

djsmom said:


> I don't know why she needs an office to sell ha*ir. Everybody and their momma selling hair*. It's no way in the world, the hair that's being sold is "human hair", just better quality synthetic fibers.




THIS!!  But she's selling reality star hair and admit or not reality shows can inspire/influence some trends.

Basketball wives earrings


----------



## Sassys

GOALdigger said:


> THIS!!  But she's selling reality star hair and admit or not reality shows can inspire/influence some trends.
> 
> *Basketball wives earrings*



Women in NYC were wearing those dinner plate size earrings long before that show was ever invented lol. They've been selling them on the streets for years. I have tons of pics of my mom wearing those stupid things.


----------



## limom

Watching WW, apparently Nene was arrested a bunch of times according to the Stars.
http://starmagazine.com/2014/03/26/exclusive-nene-leakes-secret-criminal-past/
In her 2009 autobiography, Never Make the Same Mistake Twice, NeNe Leakes opened up about an arrest in her early 20s, when her friend shoplifted from a mall and police pulled them over together. But although the Real Housewives of Atlanta star prides herself on telling it like it is, she apparently wasnt completely forthcoming about her criminal past.

According to Athens-Clarke County (Georgia) Superior Court documents obtained by Star, the reality star was arrested and charged in 1992 with three felony and one misdemeanor counts of theft of services from the phone company. At the time, she was 25 and known by her birth name of Linnethia Johnson.





NeNe settled on a plea agreement, where she pled guilty to all four counts and was put on two years probation and ordered to repay $2,650. Over the next two years, though, she was arrested three more times for probation violations.

Obviously, the now 46-year-old has come a long way from her troubled past. Shes currently competing on Dancing With the Stars, and continues to star on The Real Housewives of Atlanta.

For more on NeNes criminal past, and to see the rest of her mugshots, pick up the latest issue of Star, on newsstands now!


----------



## Ginger Tea

Cynthia Bailey to NeNe Leakes: "I Don't Call My Friends or Their Husbands *****es"
Share

Remind Me To Watch

Reward Me


Credit: Neilson Barnard/Getty Images
In a show full of brawlers, Cynthia Bailey is proving herself to be the epitome of class.
Cynthias friendship with co-star NeNe Leakes may be on the rocks since NeNe called Cynthias husband, Peter, a *****, but the model is taking the high road in the situation and staying civil.
NeNe, who became irate with Peter after he inserted himself into a fight the women were having, threw out the b-word like it aint no thang, and later refused to apologize when Peter and Cynthia confronted her about the insult. Peter, I was really trying to say you were acting like a *****, said NeNe, in what may go down as the worst apology in RHOA history  and thats saying something.
However, despite NeNes rude comments toward her Real Housewives of Atlanta castmate's hubby, the unflappable Cynthia gracefully turned the whole situation around.
Please tell me what is wrong with a man stating his opinion in a conversation between men & women? tweeted Cynthia in response to NeNes outrage over Peter joining their conversation.
I don't call my friends or their husbands *****es, added Cynthia. To each it's own but thats not what I do #respect #mychoice.
Does NeNe owe Peter and Cynthia an apology?
Source: Twitter


Isn't Cynthia the same person a few episodes back that stated to her sister, regarding Peter approaching NeNe regarding the charity event, that she either wishes or doesn't like it when Peter confronts the other women.  Would prefer him to let her do that?  I could be mistaken.

Wrong or right, NeNe called Peter what Porsha & Kandi wanted to call him or have already done so off camera.  

Again I say, none of these people are genuine friends. All about, lights, camera, action.


----------



## LADC_chick

I'm side eyeing this. If Cynthia says nothing in the next episode then her outrage now, months after the fact, is meaningless.


----------



## bag-princess

LADC_chick said:


> I'm side eyeing this. If Cynthia says nothing in the next episode then her outrage now, months after the fact, is meaningless.





i don't see her saying anything - and even if she gets up the nerve to squeak something out it will still be meaningless!!!   one of the other girls maybe.  but i don't see it happening with NeNe.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> i don't see her saying anything - and even if she gets up the nerve to squeak something out it will still be meaningless!!!   one of the other girls maybe.  but i don't see it happening with NeNe.



Exactly. She will then start rambling so much, you will forget WTF was the question. She tries to be so "PC" and give the perfect answer it comes making no sense. She did that the entire time the last time she was on WWHL.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Cynthia ain't gonna say anything for Peter for fear of his West Indian manhood coming back at her!  She don't want none!


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Exactly. She will then start rambling so much, you will forget WTF was the question. She tries to be so "PC" and give the perfect answer it comes making no sense. She did that the entire time the last time she was on WWHL.





and watching her try to have a attitude/get upset about what NeNe said to Peter is so funny because she is one rung above Porsha when it comes to the last person that you would worry about coming for you!


----------



## KathyB

DC-Cutie said:


> Cynthia ain't gonna say anything for Peter for fear of his West Indian manhood coming back at her!  She don't want none!



That's why she needs to sever that tie.....get away from that trainload of cray cray.


----------



## Bentley1

DC-Cutie said:


> Cynthia ain't gonna say anything for Peter for fear of his West Indian manhood coming back at her!  She don't want none!



It's sad, but true.

Gotta laugh at the way you put it though.


----------



## Sassys

Almost tied with Marlo


----------



## Ladybug09

Lol!!!


----------



## Sassys

And lets not forget Gregg

When will reality show people ever learn your past WILL come back and haunt you


----------



## Ladybug09

Stop!!!


----------



## Bentley1

OMG, LMAO!!! ^^^


----------



## Ginger Tea

Sad. They all have a past that keeps showing up.


----------



## GOALdigger

Sassys said:


> Women in NYC were wearing those dinner plate size earrings long before that show was ever invented lol. They've been selling them on the streets for years. I have tons of pics of my mom wearing those stupid things.



Yeah but not the rest of america. I hesitated on buying some cause I felt they cause ratchet behavior of the wear. I


----------



## naughtymanolo

Wow! No way these ATL girsl will let the BH get better ratings... I wonder if porsha just did this to qualify for next season since she was quite beige this season 

http://www.lovebscott.com/news/say-now-porsha-williams-beat-sht-kenya-moore-rhoa-reunion-taping


----------



## Ginger Tea

Won't know if this is true until such time, Porsha said while they were in Mexico Kenya has no respect for another persons marriage, and until she gets married herself she will never understand the conviction of a wife. 

I do believe that Kenya has far too much to say about marriage and what is said is often critical and inappropriate.  Even if what is said is true, stay out of grown folks marriage.


----------



## LADC_chick

I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Wow! It sounds like Kenya had it coming.

Sidenote: Kenya's hair is real?


----------



## Ladybug09

HermesNewbie said:


> Wow! It sounds like Kenya had it coming.
> 
> Sidenote: Kenya's hair is real?



It is. Ahead always had long hair. She fills it in with weave sometimes on the show, but she has long hair.


----------



## Suzie

Sassys said:


> Almost tied with Marlo



What were her arrests for? She has had a lot of work done since then?


----------



## Ladybug09

Ladybug09 said:


> It is. Ahead always had long hair. She fills it in with weave sometimes on the show, but she has long hair.



Ahead = Kenya.


----------



## limom

Suzie said:


> What were her arrests for? She has had a lot of work done since then?



According to WW, for theft, probation violation and passing bad checks.


----------



## Suzie

limom said:


> According to WW, for theft, probation violation and passing bad checks.



Wow, she has a lot of history! Her and Marlow are very similar.


----------



## bag-princess

*RHOA Reunion: Porsha WilIiams Beat The Crap Out Of Kenya Moore*






:lolots:




Posted by Staff on March 27, 2014

http://realitywives.net/blogs/rhoa-reunion-porsha-wiliiams-beat-kenya-moore/


The _Real Housewives of Atlanta_ cast are taping the reunion today and allegedly Porsha Stewart and Kenya Moore got into a &#8216;vicious brawl&#8217;. An insider stated:
_&#8220;There was a major physical altercation between Porsha and Kenya.  *To the point that Porsha beat the crap out of Kenya, dragged her across  the stage by her hair, and gave her a major beatdown.&#8221;*_
 Where on earth did Porsha get the balls to do that? Why did Porsha  lose herself? Allegedly Kenya brought sex toys to taunt Porsha in  regards to being her ex-husband, Kordell Stewart&#8217;s beard. Porsha had  just had about enough of Kenya&#8217;s shenanigans and let her have it!  Pulling her by her long thick hair. I expected Kenya and Phaedra to get  into it especially with Apollo being arrested. But Porsha? Whooo hoo. I  can&#8217;t wait to see this reunion. Then again it could be Bravo leaking  false stories to being more records viewers to their already #1 show.
 Another &#8216;Bravo&#8217; eyewitness mole states:
_&#8220;Kenya brought sex toys to the reunion taping to taunt Porsha about  Kordell&#8217;s sexuality and she couldn&#8217;t take it anymore. Porsha beat the  sh*t out of her! She is a little thing and she jumped on her and pulled  her down to the ground by her hair, *and Kenya doesn&#8217;t have a weave, it  is all her own hair. *Porsha was sick of her saying that she was  Kordell&#8217;s beard and those toys were the last straw. Porsha is a skinny  thing but she was whopping her butt!&#8221;_






(you can tell that kenya's hair is real most of the time!)


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> And lets not forget Gregg
> 
> When will reality show people ever learn your past WILL come back and haunt you






ya'll spill the tea on  Linnethia but not Greg!!!!   come on now!!

what did he do???


----------



## swags

https://celebrity.yahoo.com/news/re...-stewart-kenya-moore-224000711-us-weekly.html


I think she just pulled her hair (or shifted it a little ) and it ended quickly.


----------



## swags

bag-princess said:


> ya'll spill the tea on  Linnethia but not Greg!!!!   come on now!!
> 
> what did he do???




I'm curious too. I remember the radio show incident where he turned on Nene. She alluded that he had done other things. I wonder if he cheated.


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> https://celebrity.yahoo.com/news/re...-stewart-kenya-moore-224000711-us-weekly.html
> 
> 
> I think she just pulled her hair (or shifted it a little ) and it ended quickly.




but it was PORSHA!!!!!   just the thought of her attacking kenya or anyone surprises me!



swags said:


> I'm curious too. I remember the radio show incident where he turned on Nene. She alluded that he had done other things. I wonder if he cheated.




he may have cheated - but i doubt that he was arrested for it.


----------



## djsmom

Greg's was arrested for


----------



## limom

^^
wow that is a rough looking 40 years old


----------



## dooneybaby

djsmom said:


> Greg's was arrested for


Well damn!


----------



## dooneybaby

GoGlam said:


> Where is this girl getting money to carry a bag that costs $6k?  I guess she really is a girlfriend for hire


I can't make out what she's carrying. What is it?


----------



## dooneybaby

KathyB said:


> That's why she needs to sever that tie.....get away from that trainload of cray cray.


He won't hesitate to get up in a woman's face.


----------



## GoGlam

dooneybaby said:


> I can't make out what she's carrying. What is it?







LV Capucines MM


----------



## tamshac77

djsmom said:


> Greg's was arrested for




Assault with intent to commit a crime? Wonder what. 

Half the cast have records.


----------



## Ginger Tea

What is there to steal so much in the ATL, and who are these folks dealing with that they need to assault them in the ATL?  Everyone has some kind of record, and from the looks of it, the records were never sealed because there is simple access it it online.


----------



## dooneybaby

GoGlam said:


> View attachment 2559019
> 
> 
> LV Capucines MM



Thanks.


----------



## Nahreen

I am watching now. Not a fan of Kenya but I don't like Phaedra either. If she did not want to go on "Kenyas" trip and rather study she and Apollo should have stayed home. If Bravo made them come, it is time for her to decide if she should remain on the show. But I bet she does not want to leave the show because it gives publicity to her businesses.

In a way I agree with Apollo, he wanted to smooth things out since he knows they need to hang out with Kenya do to the show and it is nicer if one gets along. But Phaedra does not want that and starts behaving like a child. Just before the party he was surprising her with she was bickering with him. To be honest, I don't think it is easy to live with her, I think she wants to contol everything and it is her way that matters and no one else.


----------



## Kansashalo

GOALdigger said:


> THIS!!  But she's selling reality star hair and admit or not reality shows can inspire/influence some trends.
> 
> Basketball wives earrings



Girl, them earrings were EV-REY-WHERE!  My 65 year old momma had the nerve to want to rock a pair. 



Sassys said:


> And lets not forget Gregg
> 
> When will reality show people ever learn your past WILL come back and haunt you



This picture of Greg made me holla!


----------



## bag-princess

good times - last night at kandi's bachelorette party.   look at those boobies!!!


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> good times - at kandi's bachelorette party.   look at those boobies!!!



Both Kandi and Phaedra look nice here.
Well except for that head thingy!


----------



## Jahpson

i almost did not recognize Porsha


----------



## GoGlam

What is that birds best on Phaedra's head


----------



## michie

Phaedra still doesn't look thin...


----------



## djsmom

michie said:


> Phaedra still doesn't look thin...




She looks like stuffed sausage


----------



## Sassys

:lolots:Contract with Nene


----------



## Sassys

Dummy doesn't know her character's name.


----------



## Sassys

Kandi needs to stop tip toeing. Bi$ch you are a nobody. Period!


----------



## djsmom

Porsha let Nene get into her head with those demands.


----------



## Sassys

Does Cynthia own her home? That does not look like a closet of a former model that owns a home.


----------



## djsmom

Nene genuinely feels about her actions with Cynthia


----------



## Ladybug09

When is Kandi going to get the memo, You are NOT the size you use to be!!! Everything is toooo tight!
Porsha is annoying.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Uh oh Kandi and her cry face...


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Does Cynthia own her home? That does not look like a closet of a former model that owns a home.



I Dont see how she finds anything in there. That system would drive me crazy!


----------



## djsmom

Kenya really has no storyline


----------



## Ladybug09

I'm sorry I can't with Kenya!


----------



## ClassicFab

*blank stare* at Kenya. Girl, I can't


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> I Dont see how she finds anything in there. That system would drive me crazy!



I am thinking she rents. No homeowner who is into fashion would not have a custom closet.


----------



## djsmom

Phaedra is ugly with and without makeup


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> I am thinking she rents. No homeowner who is into fashion would not have a custom closet.



A few pages back, Someone
found records that she owned.






djsmom said:


> Phaedra is ugly with and without makeup



What is up with her front hairline?!


----------



## djsmom

Ladybug09 said:


> A few pages back, Someone
> found records that she owned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is up with her front hairline?!




it's not just the front, its her entire perimeter, her nape area is really weird; looks like she's receded


----------



## Ladybug09

djsmom said:


> it's not just the front, its her entire perimeter, her nape area is really weird; looks like she's receded



Or shaved it?


----------



## Sassys

Porsches is the bomb, yet she is paying to get into a club. Lmao


----------



## ClassicFab

So she missed practice to go clubbing? Wuuuuuut?


----------



## ClassicFab

"Now I'm older and I'm wiser"

*snickers*

How are you in-between phones? Girl, what?


----------



## Oruka

I'm glad Marlo at least told Kenya that  her  white genes are 'not showing'. Even if she gets a white sperm donor, she may still end up with a darker skin child, then what is she going to do? This girl has no business trying to have a child by herself, she is too into herself and crazy.


----------



## Sassys

Did Velvet die??


----------



## Sassys

Oruka said:


> I'm glad Marlo at least told Kenya that  her  white genes are 'not showing'. Even if she gets a white sperm donor, she may still end up with a darker skin child, then what is she going to do? This girl has no business trying to have a child by herself, she is too into herself and crazy.



Clearly another idiot who thinks if a have a child with a white man, they will have "good hair" and light skin. Smh


----------



## Kansashalo

In between phones?

Not going to practice?

Making demands as if your are Leontyne Price?

Porscha, have a Lazy Boy factory full of seats!


----------



## KathyB

ClassicFab said:


> "Now I'm older and I'm wiser"
> 
> *snickers*
> 
> How are you in-between phones? Girl, what?



LOL!!!   I said the exact same thing!!!


----------



## Sassys

Kansashalo said:


> Porscha, have a Lazy Boy factory full of seats!


----------



## ClassicFab

Oruka said:


> I'm glad Marlo at least told Kenya that  her  white genes are 'not showing'. Even if she gets a white sperm donor, she may still end up with a darker skin child, then what is she going to do? This girl has no business trying to have a child by herself, she is too into herself and crazy.



I sat here like : disgusting and ignorant. A damn embarrassment.


----------



## Ladybug09

I'm in between phones, you can give my sister your phone number??? WTF!!! what kind of immature stuff is that?!


----------



## KathyB

Did something happen to Velvet?


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Did Velvet die??





KathyB said:


> Did something happen to Velvet?



That was Velvet on the show tonight.


----------



## KathyB

Ladybug09 said:


> That was Velvet on the show tonight.



I know, but the previews for next week show Kenya sobbing, saying she was suppose to "protect her" and her auntie saying "she's never coming back."


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> When is Kandi going to get the memo, You are NOT the size you use to be!!! Everything is toooo tight!
> Porsha is annoying.





omg - thank you!!!!  waaaaaaaaay too tight!!!  wasn't she supposed to be working it all out to loose some of those pounds before the wedding???  i can't even imagine what her dress will look like!


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> That was Velvet on the show tonight.



We mean why Kenya was crying in next week's preview.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Does "in between phones" mean - Kordell cut off my phone service, so give your info to my sister until I get my BoostMobile prepaid set up?


----------



## Oruka

This epi was soooo boring. Cant wait for the reunion.


----------



## MsLVinDC

Sassys said:


> I am thinking she rents. No homeowner who is into fashion would not have a custom closet.




That looks like a spare 'catch all room' and not their master bedroom closet.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Does "in between phones" mean - Kordell cut off my phone service, so give your info to my sister until I get my BoostMobile prepaid set up?


----------



## Ladybug09

KathyB said:


> I know, but the previews for next week show Kenya sobbing, saying she was suppose to "protect her" and her auntie saying "she's never coming back."











Sassys said:


> We mean why Kenya was crying in next week's preview.


I googled, velvet is still alive.


----------



## MsLVinDC

Ladybug09 said:


> I googled, velvet is still alive.




Spill the beans...why is she crying?


----------



## tamshac77

Ladybug09 said:


> Or shaved it?




Yeah, I think she gets edge ups.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Sassys said:


> Does Cynthia own her home? That does not look like a closet of a former model that owns a home.




Ditto.  Only caught this portion of the episode so far and it was appalling the way her closet looked.  At first was thinking maybe she's at a studio or warehouse that could not be her expensive shoes stuffed up on a shelf. 

DH always says women who step out their door all put together nine outta ten their home isn't that neat.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Sassys said:


> Clearly another idiot who thinks if a have a child with a white man, they will have "good hair" and light skin. Smh




And she says Porsha is dumb and an embarrassment...glass houses


----------



## sunspray

MsLVinDC said:


> Spill the beans...why is she crying?



Maybe she killed the baby doll and is realizing she can't care for a baby. Bahahaha.


----------



## zaara10

How can you put on a whole professional musical production w/ only 2 weeks of rehearsal? Is that possible? Was it successful? I hope Mama Joyce learned a thing or 2 about herself from it!
It's funny that Porsha's calling herself the lead in the play. Please.


----------



## PrincessCypress

oruka said:


> this epi was soooo boring. Cant wait for the reunion.


+1!


----------



## lulilu

I was so bored I quit halfway through.  Sounds like it might have been worth watching the rest?


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Does "in between phones" mean - Kordell cut off my phone service, so give your info to my sister until I get my* BoostMobile prepaid* set up?



:lolots::lolots:  

the way that girl spends money - it just might mean that.




Oruka said:


> This epi was soooo boring. Cant wait for the reunion.




ITA.  i did not turn the channel to it until halfway and then i still could not watch it all!   i will try again when they rerun it later this week.


----------



## KathyB

Ladybug09 said:


> I googled, velvet is still alive.



Phew, that's a relief!   :okay:


----------



## bag-princess

KathyB said:


> Phew, that's a relief!   :okay:




yea - thought it was going to be like something with kim k. and her poor little dog!


----------



## Ladybug09

http://news.lalate.com/2014/03/31/k...r-patricia-moore-velvet-the-dog-or-doll-died/


First, it appears that Velvet the*Dog*has not died. Kenyas twitter handle for Velvet was active last night with Velvet the*Dog*(aka Kenya) tweeting throughout the episode. The profile caption claims Velvet is alive. Im the*dog*of the Queen B KenyaMoore/ Im just a cute*dog*living in a doggy*dog*world!*Moore*also told viewers last night that Velvet is only five years old. Second, the doll is appears to not be the reason was Kenya was crying. Her aunt would never say of a doll she is not coming back Kenya.


----------



## KathyB

Ladybug09 said:


> http://news.lalate.com/2014/03/31/k...r-patricia-moore-velvet-the-dog-or-doll-died/
> 
> 
> First, it appears that Velvet the*Dog*has not died. Kenyas twitter handle for Velvet was active last night with Velvet the*Dog*(aka Kenya) tweeting throughout the episode. The profile caption claims Velvet is alive. Im the*dog*of the Queen B KenyaMoore/ Im just a cute*dog*living in a doggy*dog*world!*Moore*also told viewers last night that Velvet is only five years old. Second, the doll is appears to not be the reason was Kenya was crying. Her aunt would never say of a doll she is not coming back Kenya.



Relieved to hear that, but it does make me wonder what Kenya's aunt was referring to as "not coming back."


----------



## Ladybug09

Who knows with Kenya and her theatrics.


----------



## MsLVinDC

KathyB said:


> Relieved to hear that, but it does make me wonder what Kenya's aunt was referring to as "not coming back."




Probably her momma who's been MIA for awhile.


----------



## Sassys

"Real Housewives of Atlanta" star Kenya Moore is completely fed up with Porsha Williams' violent BS -- at least that's how she sounded on the 911 call she placed ... moments after Porsha allegedly attacked her.

You can practically feel Kenya rolling her eyes as she grudgingly answers the emergency dispatcher's questions on the phone, deadpanning, "I've just been assaulted." She also goes into more detail about the attack on the call.

As we reported, Porsha and Kenya exploded on each other last Thursday during the taping of the "RHOA" reunion special.

The tone of Kenya's voice tells the entire story.

Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2xZXFUQO2


----------



## MsLVinDC

Wow, just wow!


----------



## Sassys

MsLVinDC said:


> Wow, just wow!



I had to laugh at the entire recording. Kenya sounds bored to be making the call. I can't stand Kenya, and I bet she got what she deserved. I don't condone violence, but Kenya needs to be knocked down off her high horse along with Nene.

Hope Porsha can afford a lawyer


----------



## MsLVinDC

Both Kenya and Porscha have slick mouths so it's unacceptable for Porscha to put her hands on Kenya. Porscha continues to show her immature and juvenile mentality.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Who knows with Kenya and her theatrics.



she will do or say anything to stay on the show.  she is no different from the rest.



MsLVinDC said:


> Probably her momma who's been MIA for awhile.



that was my thought,too.  she won't even admit that kenya is her child!




Sassys said:


> I had to laugh at the entire recording. Kenya sounds bored to be making the call. I can't stand Kenya, and I bet she got what she deserved. I don't condone violence, but Kenya needs to be knocked down off her high horse along with Nene.
> 
> *Hope Porsha can afford a lawyer *




  now you know she can't!!!

but ITA with you - kenya got what she so rightly deserved.  sometimes when someone keeps poking at you they will not stop until you make them!!!  she might need to cross the street the next time she sees ms porsha coming!!:giggles:


----------



## zuzu717

Sassys said:


> I had to laugh at the entire recording. Kenya sounds bored to be making the call. I can't stand Kenya, and I bet she got what she deserved. I don't condone violence, but Kenya needs to be knocked down off her high horse along with Nene.
> 
> Hope Porsha can afford a lawyer




I completely agree with you! I was reading the comments on the tmz page and people were saying that Kenya was the bigger person for not resorting to violence, but how can you be considered the bigger person when all you do is push people to the point where they want to put their hands on you because you criticize and say hurtful things to people constantly. You run your mouth but then act surprised when someone attacks you. Girl please... Don't try to act like the victim.


----------



## MsLVinDC

You just come back with slicker comments no need to resort to violence!!


----------



## Ginger Tea

For every action there is a reaction. The entire season Kenya has been coming for Porsha. Nothing Porsha does is all right with Kenya unless she's sympathizing with her wanting a child or her missing mother. 

You can't dog someone out and push their buttons and think & feel you can keep doing it because you feel the person better not put their hands on you or they're just going to keep mincing words with you. You don't like Porsha, her business practices, her marriage or the lack thereof, that's fine, but leave it and her alone.  

If you keep stirring someone's pot it will come to a boil.


----------



## KathyB

MsLVinDC said:


> Probably her momma who's been MIA for awhile.



Maybe, but why would Kenya say "I was suppose to protect her!" about her MIA mother?


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> For every action there is a reaction. The entire season Kenya has been coming for Porsha. Nothing Porsha does is all right with Kenya unless she's sympathizing with her wanting a child or her missing mother.
> 
> You can't dog someone out and push their buttons and think & feel you can keep doing it because you feel the person better not put their hands on you or they're just going to keep mincing words with you. You don't like Porsha, her business practices, her marriage or the lack thereof, that's fine, but leave it and her alone.
> 
> If you keep stirring someone's pot it will come to a boil.





yes ma'am!!!!  THIS!!


----------



## ClassicFab

KathyB said:


> Maybe, but why would Kenya say "I was suppose to protect her!" about her MIA mother?



Watch it probably is something like Velvet goes missing for an hour, only to be found under a pile of clothes or shoes.


----------



## MsLVinDC

KathyB said:


> Maybe, but why would Kenya say "I was suppose to protect her!" about her MIA mother?




I dunno it was a wild guess. Lol!


----------



## KathyB

MsLVinDC said:


> I dunno it was a wild guess. Lol!



LOL! I guess it's going to be a mystery until next Sunday night!  At least Velvet is OK!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think it's also about her mother.


----------



## DivineMissM

Oruka said:


> I'm glad Marlo at least told Kenya that  her  white genes are 'not showing'. Even if she gets a white sperm donor, she may still end up with a darker skin child, then what is she going to do? This girl has no business trying to have a child by herself, she is too into herself and crazy.



The thought of Kenya having a child is terrifying.  She's so unstable, irrational, and self absorbed.  And really doesn't have anyone to help her out.  I doubt she can even afford a nanny.  That poor child won't even stand a chance.




ClassicFab said:


> Watch it probably is something like Velvet goes missing for an hour, only to be found under a pile of clothes or shoes.


----------



## needloub

DivineMissM said:


> The thought of Kenya having a child is terrifying.  She's so unstable, irrational, and self absorbed.  And really doesn't have anyone to help her out.  *I doubt she can even afford a nanny*.  That poor child won't even stand a chance.



Oh, according to her, she can afford more than one


----------



## LADC_chick

MsLVinDC said:


> You just come back with slicker comments no need to resort to violence!!



Porsha's too slow for all of that. I do agree with you that you don't need to resort to violence. I mean, seriously. If Porsha is mad that Kenya ran with _Porsha's_ own explanation for why she married Kordell and the conversation they had before that engagement that's ridiculous. 

And let's not forget Porsha's own little interview segments from earlier in the season where she heavily insuates that Kordell is gay. Those interviews happen toward the end of filming, so she was still running with that gossip, though she probably thought she was being subtle and coy. So, why be mad that Kenya brings it up, too? It's too late to close the barn door now that the horse is out.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Speaking of Porscha, I heard her song on the radio and I almost got into an accident trying to change the station!  It's just awful!


----------



## bag-princess

DivineMissM said:


> The thought of Kenya having a child is terrifying.  *She's so unstable, irrational, and self absorbed.  And really doesn't have anyone to help her out. * I doubt she can even afford a nanny.  That poor child won't even stand a chance.







this!!!  all.day.  she has no idea how to mother someone because she never got that. 
yea she can say "i will be a better mother than my own" but i would love to know what her therapist thinks!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Speaking of Porscha, I heard her song on the radio and I almost got into an accident trying to change the station!  It's just awful!



She sings??


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> She sings??



I wouldn't go so far as to call it singing


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I wouldn't go so far as to call it singing



Every time I watch "Meet The Browns", the scene where Jennifer Lewis sings Amazing Grace at the grave site of their father, I instantly think of Porsha singing at the reunion show


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I wouldn't go so far as to call it singing



Just listened to less than a minute of it, and I swear my monthly cramps got worst.


----------



## Stilettolife

Ginger Tea said:


> For every action there is a reaction. The entire season Kenya has been coming for Porsha. Nothing Porsha does is all right with Kenya unless she's sympathizing with her wanting a child or her missing mother.
> 
> You can't dog someone out and push their buttons and think & feel you can keep doing it because you feel the person better not put their hands on you or they're just going to keep mincing words with you. You don't like Porsha, her business practices, her marriage or the lack thereof, that's fine, but leave it and her alone.
> 
> If you keep stirring someone's pot it will come to a boil.


 
Correct me if I'm wrong, because my brain is not completely working right now, but didn't Porsha come for Kenya last year a lot with the old and single jokes?

I agree that Kenya does say stuff but Porsha be doing it too, which is why Porsha doesn't get any sympathy from me nor does Kenya.  

One thing I can say about Porsha, she's an airhead and actually makes Rose Nylund looks like a genius, but she's not as stupid as she portrays herself to be.  

She's now 32-33 (dang that's my age) and she needs to remember that you don't get suspended anymore if you fight, you may go to jail.  I aint wasting my freedom on someone acting foolish.


----------



## Stilettolife

Sassys said:


> Does Cynthia own her home? That does not look like a closet of a former model that owns a home.


 
I'm assuming that either it's rented or she used to own it outright and has taken an equity loan out to probably cover some expenses.  

I couldn't marry a guy like Peter, he's too immature with money, among other things.



djsmom said:


> Nene genuinely feels about her actions with Cynthia


 
Nene ain't friend to no one but Nene.  She knew that Cynthia was not going to end things nor confront her with jack.  Trip thing about it, it's not the first nor will it be the last time that Nene dogs Cynthia.



ClassicFab said:


> "Now I'm older and I'm wiser"
> 
> *snickers*
> 
> How are you in-between phones? Girl, what?


 


Kansashalo said:


> In between phones?
> 
> Not going to practice?
> 
> Making demands as if your are Leontyne Price?
> 
> Porscha, have a Lazy Boy factory full of seats!


 


Ladybug09 said:


> I'm in between phones, you can give my sister your phone number??? WTF!!! what kind of immature stuff is that?!


 
Saying she's between phones proves that she aint older nor wiser.  She's stuck in a major arrested development and it's dreadful, just dreadful and it's not cute.

How the heck is someone between phones?  Don't you own a cell phone foo?


----------



## Ginger Tea

Stilettolife said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, because my brain is not completely working right now, but didn't Porsha come for Kenya last year a lot with the old and single jokes?
> 
> I agree that Kenya does say stuff but Porsha be doing it too, which is why Porsha doesn't get any sympathy from me nor does Kenya.
> 
> One thing I can say about Porsha, she's an airhead and actually makes Rose Nylund looks like a genius, but she's not as stupid as she portrays herself to be.
> 
> She's now 32-33 (dang that's my age) and she needs to remember that you don't get suspended anymore if you fight, you may go to jail.  I aint wasting my freedom on someone acting foolish.





You may be correct, but I too recall Porsha doses not have much of a storyline other than Kordell, past and present.  If I'm not mistaken Kenya initiated the button pushing with Porsha for reasons unbeknownst to me, at this time.  Porsha discussed it with Kordell and he informed her she needed to address it.  Porsha not swift enough to initiate shade or animosity toward Kenya.  She's not that bright.  Do agree she plays the fool but more than likely very far from it.


----------



## NY_Mami

All I want to know is..... Was Marlo at the reunion????....


----------



## djsmom

NY_Mami said:


> All I want to know is..... Was Marlo at the reunion????....




Someone asked her on Twitter and she said "no".


----------



## NY_Mami

djsmom said:


> Someone asked her on Twitter and she said "no".



NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!.... Why???....


----------



## DC-Cutie

NY_Mami said:


> NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!.... Why???....



All I know is, her 'you're a whore' was the best line EVER on a housewives reunion


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> All I know is, her 'you're a whore' was the best line EVER on a housewives reunion



Well, my vote is for "close your legs to married men."


----------



## DC-Cutie

needloub said:


> Well, my vote is for "close your legs to married men."



Notice a running theme


----------



## Bentley1

needloub said:


> Well, my vote is for "close your legs to married men."



Agreed! lol


----------



## Stilettolife

Ginger Tea said:


> You may be correct, but I too recall Porsha doses not have much of a storyline other than Kordell, past and present. If I'm not mistaken Kenya initiated the button pushing with Porsha for reasons unbeknownst to me, at this time. Porsha discussed it with Kordell and he informed her she needed to address it. Porsha not swift enough to initiate shade or animosity toward Kenya. She's not that bright. Do agree she plays the fool but more than likely very far from it.


 
  True to all of this.  She reads the wrong people in my opinion.  I mean granted, Kenya and Nene for that matter can push like no other, but some of the stuff Porsha volunteers and make it easy for an attack.


----------



## swags

Stilettolife said:


> True to all of this.  She reads the wrong people in my opinion.  I mean granted, Kenya and Nene for that matter can push like no other, but some of the stuff Porsha volunteers and make it easy for an attack.





Porsha can't express herself correctly. I don't think she meant she was Kordell's beard but Kenya took that from her conversation and ran with it. Big mistake for Porsha to allude to the Kordell rumors in the first place.


----------



## livethelake

Does Porsha even know what the word beard means


----------



## Stilettolife

swags said:


> porsha can't express herself correctly. I don't think she meant she was kordell's beard but kenya took that from her conversation and ran with it. Big mistake for porsha to allude to the kordell rumors in the first place.


 
+1


----------



## bag-princess

*Apollo Nida Demands $2K Up Front To Attend Charity Event...*

*Organizer Says, Im Really Leery*





via *Radar Online:*
 _Real Housewives of Atlanta_  star Apollo Nida will be in court in just a few weeks to finally face  charges of bank fraud and identity theft. But in the meantime, he hasnt  stopped trying to make a buck. After shilling autographs online for  $6.99, now hes aimed higher: Radar Online has exclusively learned that  the shameless reality TV star has demanded $2,000 to attend a charity  event for battered women and children  and he wants to be paid up  front!
Chase DeCarlo of Dio Bambini, a charity  for battered women and children, tells Radar exclusively that he  approached Nida, along with fellow RHOA castmate Kandi Burruss, to  attend an event raising money for the fund.
At first I thought he would do it for free, DeCarlo says. His people were saying  he wouldnt mind appearing.
But that quickly changed. DeCarlo says,  At first it was like, Ok, Ill do it for $2,000. Then, DeCarlo says  he bargained him down to about $1,200. Its still a lot, but were  still in discussion. He just sent me a contract for $2,000!
Were trying to get Kandi to come too,  and she said she would come for free, DeCarlo reveals. *Im still  talking with my people to see if its worth it getting Apollo to come at  all. We have people with a better background willing to do it for free,  so I dont know.*


Indeed, Nida is still reportedly trying  to iron out the terms of a potential plea deal with federal prosecutors  in his bank fraud and identity theft case. A judge told his lawyers  that he had until April 25 to come to a deal or possibly face prison.  With DeCarlos charity event scheduled for May 2, hes worried Nida  might take the money and run.
Im really, really leery that his  court date is before the event, DeCarlo says, especially since Nida  wants the money up front. It makes sense why hes pressuring me and  wanting me to book him.
*His people told me that I have to pay  him everything up front and then theyll send me a photograph to print  on a flyer, *DeCarlo explains. I spoke to different celebrities, and  hes the only one who really wants to be paid before the event even  happens.
I feel like Im trying to book  Beyonce! DeCarlo jokes. But reminded of the fact that Nida is a  convicted felon with a history of running scams, DeCarlo admits, It  seems like thats exactly what hes showing now.​


http://realitywives.net/blogs/apollo-nida-demands-2k-charity-event/


----------



## LADC_chick

Porsha may not have meant that she was Kordell's beard, but she certainly explained it that way. Beyond that, though, it doesn't erase what she was insinuating about Kordell during her interview segments.


----------



## Sassys

livethelake said:


> Does Porsha even know what the word beard means



This!


----------



## krissa

needloub said:


> Well, my vote is for "close your legs to married men."



This is where trashbox came from too, right? My coworkers and I still use this phrase lol


----------



## bag-princess

omg!!!!

my mom sent me this - and let me warn you before you see the pics of these "ladies" that what has been seen can not be unseen!!!!!!!!!!!   LAWD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


*Peter, Apollo, And Kirk Throw Todd Tucker A Bachelor Party? (pics)*





http://www.funkydineva.com/peter-ap...ucker-a-bachelor-party-chile-pics/#more-13839


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> omg!!!!
> 
> my mom sent me this - and let me warn you before you see the pics of these "ladies" that what has been seen can not be unseen!!!!!!!!!!!   LAWD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *Peter, Apollo, And Kirk Throw Todd Tucker A Bachelor Party? (pics)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.funkydineva.com/peter-ap...ucker-a-bachelor-party-chile-pics/#more-13839



Thank god it is past five and I am post cocktail!


----------



## Ladybug09

Nasty!!


----------



## NY_Mami

DC-Cutie said:


> All I know is, her 'you're a whore' was the best line EVER on a housewives reunion



Yuuuup....


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Nasty!!



these are EXACTLY the kind of women that peter and apollo love to associate themselves with.  the nastier the better!!  the kind that would open up her legs with her butt all in a man's face like peter has her!!!  i hope someone emailed cynthia those shots!  not that she would say a damn thing though!



limom said:


> Thank god it is past five and I am post cocktail!




   honey yes!!!!!   that made me reach for one myself!!!!!


----------



## needloub

bag-princess said:


> omg!!!!
> 
> my mom sent me this - and let me warn you before you see the pics of these "ladies" that what has been seen can not be unseen!!!!!!!!!!!   LAWD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *Peter, Apollo, And Kirk Throw Todd Tucker A Bachelor Party? (pics)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.funkydineva.com/peter-ap...ucker-a-bachelor-party-chile-pics/#more-13839


I'm all for a man having his bachelor party, but what in the cottage-cheese hell was that?   Sorry, I am pregnant, and I am usually thinking about food now-a-days...


----------



## bag-princess

needloub said:


> I'm all for a man having his bachelor party, but what in the cottage-cheese hell was that?  * Sorry, I am pregnant, and I am usually thinking about food now-a-days*...






  how far along are you?


i don't have anything against a bachelor party either - but these men are so disrespectful to their women IN their presence that it's not hard to imagine what goes on when they are out alone.   they don't know how to act like the real men they claim to be!


----------



## needloub

bag-princess said:


> how far along are you?
> 
> 
> i don't have anything against a bachelor party either - but these men are so disrespectful to their women IN their presence that it's not hard to imagine what goes on when they are out alone.   they don't know how to act like the real men they claim to be!



I just began my 3rd trimester this past week...eeeeek!!  

Why do these men frequent bottom of the barrel strip clubs?  This question just made me laugh....as if there are tiers of strip clubs!


----------



## bag-princess

needloub said:


> I just began my 3rd trimester this past week...eeeeek!!
> 
> Why do these men frequent bottom of the barrel strip clubs?  This question just made me laugh....as if there are tiers of strip clubs!





well you are almost there!!

i agree with you - they always seem to love those "hole in the wall" clubs.


----------



## Longchamp

Apollo looks like he is buffing the banana.  

Those pix were nasty, shame on them for letting pictures get out so all the women could see. I would hate to see pix that never made it to prime time.


----------



## DC-Cutie

One of them looka lika man


----------



## MsLVinDC

DC-Cutie said:


> One of them looka lika man




Lmao!!!!!! Not looka lika....hahhahhahha


----------



## bag-princess

Longchamp said:


> Apollo looks like he is buffing the banana.
> 
> Those pix were nasty, shame on them for letting pictures get out so all the women could see. I would hate to see pix that never made it to prime time.




We already know they don't give a damn about what their wives think!  I would hate to see those pics,too. Peter wanted his own apartment for these kind of things!


----------



## Deleted member 471265

Longchamp said:


> *Apollo looks like he is buffing the banana.  *
> 
> Those pix were nasty, shame on them for letting pictures get out so all the women could see. I would hate to see pix that never made it to prime time.



LMAO! I had to visit Urban Dictionary for this one. I can't wait to use this expression


----------



## tomz_grl

Showed the pics to DH and he asked where Kordell was...He suspects he was at Kandi's...


----------



## DC-Cutie

The pics look like the venue smells of badussy


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> The pics look like the venue smells of badussy



They all look like they went to the nasty butt doctor in ATL.


----------



## LADC_chick

Dammit. I'm at work, so I can't see the pictures just yet...though I have been warned, I know. I have a question, though: Who is Kirk? They list Apollo, Peter, and Kirk in the headline.


----------



## DC-Cutie

LADC_chick said:


> Dammit. I'm at work, so I can't see the pictures just yet...though I have been warned, I know. I have a question, though: Who is Kirk? They list Apollo, Peter, and Kirk in the headline.



Kirk is Rasheed's husband from love and hip hop. The husband that wanted his wife to have an abortion...


----------



## Nahreen

English is not my native language. 

Could someone please explain to me what the beard comment that Kenya said about Kordell means? I don't thinks it the kind of things you find in a Swedish-English dictionary, LOL.


----------



## SonnyGirl

A beard is a woman who marries a man to help hide the fact that he's gay.


----------



## Nahreen

SonnyGirl said:


> A beard is a woman who marries a man to help hide the fact that he's gay.



Thanks. I suspected that but was not sure. I wonder if he promised Porsha a child. Can't be easy to produce one if you have no interest in sex with a woman.


----------



## LADC_chick

DC-Cutie said:


> Kirk is Rasheed's husband from love and hip hop. The husband that wanted his wife to have an abortion...



Thanks! I don't watch Love and Hip Hop, but wow that other info sounds like a doozy.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> The pics look like the venue smells of badussy






:lolots:


----------



## MsLVinDC

Nahreen said:


> Thanks. I suspected that but was not sure. I wonder if he promised Porsha a child. Can't be easy to produce one if you have no interest in sex with a woman.




He already has one child, a son.


----------



## afcgirl

Eeeewwwww.

Cynthia is way too good for Peter!

But Phaedra is a good match for Apollo.


----------



## Bentley1

Gross. Those strippers aren't even attractive, def not worth it.


----------



## Suzie

To be honest, Nini was one of them not so long ago!


----------



## Sassys

Fantasia, Tiny, and Rasheeda at Kandi's Rehearsal Dinner

Word is they are getting married tomorrow


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Fantasia, Tiny, and Rasheeda at Kandi's Rehearsal Dinner
> 
> Word is they are getting married tomorrow






yea - everything i have seen said the wedding is tonight - 04/04/14 - she wanted the number 4 for some reason. 

MJ is the one who threw the shower for kandi!


----------



## tomz_grl

bag-princess said:


> yea - everything i have seen said the wedding is tonight - 04/04/14 - she wanted the number 4 for some reason.


 

Kim did 11/11/11...just sayin'


----------



## DC-Cutie

tomz_grl said:


> Kim did 11/11/11...just sayin'



Wonder how that ended up working out


----------



## KathyB

DC-Cutie said:


> Wonder how that ended up working out



Guess it worked out pretty well since Kim and Kroy are still married.


----------



## Sassys

I was on my way to the gym and stumbled upon Kenya filming Celebrity Apprentice. Way to much makeup and 5 pounds of fake lashes. Vivica Fox was in the location next door, but I couldn't get a shot. There were a few other celebs I didn't know.

Looks like it is some sort of wedding shop challenge. Perfect for a Kenya.


----------



## djsmom

Not liking this picture of Nene, it looks like she got new teeth


----------



## limom

djsmom said:


> Not liking this picture of Nene, it looks like she got new teeth



The teeth are the least of her problem,imo. What's up with the new hairdo??????


----------



## pquiles

tomz_grl said:


> Kim did 11/11/11...just sayin'




I think It worked out fine for Kim.... Unless there's something I'm not tracking. :-/


----------



## pquiles

limom said:


> The teeth are the least of her problem,imo. What's up with the new hairdo??????




I like the do on her.  It's better than those looks she has going on the show.


----------



## pquiles

Sassys said:


> I was on my way to the gym and stumbled upon Kenya filming Celebrity Apprentice. Way to much makeup and 5 pounds of fake lashes. Vivica Fox was in the location next door, but I couldn't get a shot. There were a few other celebs I didn't know.
> 
> Looks like it is some sort of wedding shop challenge. Perfect for a Kenya.





I cannot hate on Kenya's bod.  Bangin!!  Fake bootay or not.


----------



## Sassys

Finally!  It happened. "Real Housewives of Atlanta" stars Kandi Burruss and Todd Tucker are officially married after a wedding ceremony Friday evening.  Deets inside...


Kandi & Todd said "I Do!" tonight in a wedding that took place in Atlanta, Georgia.  The singer confirmed the news via her rep, and even gave a statement about her first few hours of officially being a wife:

"This is one of the best days of my life! I never imagined that I would marry my best friend. Todd&#8217;s been that to me," Kandi tells In Touch. "And to have just had the wedding of my dreams, it&#8217;s all been so beautiful. Now it&#8217;s time to party!"

After three years of dating, a season of Mama Joyce raising ratchet hell to block her daughter's blessings, and plenty of tears, Kandi & Todd are officially official. 

We're glad they finally took the leap, despite those who had an issue with their love. 

On the reality show Kandi's 11-year-old daughter, Riley, appeared supportive of the relationship, as did Todd's teenaged daughter.

It has yet to be confirmed which castmates attended Friday's wedding, but we wouldn't be surprised if everyone showed up to shower the couple with love.

Ybf.com


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> omg!!!!
> 
> my mom sent me this - and let me warn you before you see the pics of these "ladies" that what has been seen can not be unseen!!!!!!!!!!!   LAWD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *Peter, Apollo, And Kirk Throw Todd Tucker A Bachelor Party? (pics)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.funkydineva.com/peter-ap...ucker-a-bachelor-party-chile-pics/#more-13839




That middle one...


----------



## MsLVinDC

pquiles said:


> I cannot hate on Kenya's bod.  Bangin!!  Fake bootay or not.




Right!


----------



## Ladybug09

limom said:


> The teeth are the least of her problem,imo. What's up with the new hairdo??????



And all those fillers!!! She is swollen.


----------



## Nahreen

Ladybug09 said:


> And all those fillers!!! She is swollen.



Where do you apply the fillers, are they also injected? Sorry platic surgery etc. are not that common here (yet).


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Nahreen said:


> Where do you apply the fillers, are they also injected? Sorry platic surgery etc. are not that common here (yet).



Yes, fillers are injectables. Here is a wikipedia link explaining this cosmetic procedure.


----------



## Ginger Tea

This maybe old, not sure, but how do you not tell your wife/partner what is going on? 

http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...a-baileys-businesses-in-je#.U0AP5VkW_as.email


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> This maybe old, not sure, but how do you not tell your wife/partner what is going on?
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...a-baileys-businesses-in-je#.U0AP5VkW_as.email





i am so not shocked OR surprised!  he acts like he doesn't have to tell her a thing and she acts like she is afraid to ask!!  i don't understand how/why people will not take charge of their biz.   i remember years ago when tony braxton went bankrupt and she was on Oprah and she had the nerve to say "she can't keep track of every single check written!"   people were signing her name to checks themselves.

Oprah told her yes she can!!!:giggles:  she said EVERY expense went through her and she writes the checks out herself.  nobody does it for her!


----------



## Ginger Tea

bag-princess said:


> i am so not shocked OR surprised!  he acts like he doesn't have to tell her a thing and she acts like she is afraid to ask!!  i don't understand how/why people will not take charge of their biz.   i remember years ago when tony braxton went bankrupt and she was on Oprah and she had the nerve to say "she can't keep track of every single check written!"   people were signing her name to checks themselves.
> 
> Oprah told her yes she can!!!:giggles:  she said EVERY expense went through her and she writes the checks out herself.  nobody does it for her!




Remember seeing a repeat of that years later and Oprah said didn't you believe what Bill Cosby and I said, to sign all of your own checks?  

Finances cannot be left to someone who is not and has a proven tract record of being untrustworthy.  Two words - Separate accounts.


----------



## Ginger Tea




----------



## swags

Ginger Tea said:


> View attachment 2568309





I like them. I hope they make it.


----------



## djsmom

She must've said no cellphones and security check the guests because there aren't any pictures out there. They did say it was a coming to america theme amend they will have a wedding special


----------



## swags

djsmom said:


> She must've said no cellphones and security check the guests because there aren't any pictures out there. They did say it was a coming to america theme amend they will have a wedding special





Can't any of them get married without having Bravo film it? It makes me think its more $ related than love.


----------



## Ladybug09

swags said:


> I like them. I hope they make it.



Hope, but I don't think it will...I'm giving it 5 years, same with Kim and kroy.


----------



## djsmom

swags said:


> Can't any of them get married without having Bravo film it? It makes me think its more $ related than love.




I believe it is. Think about it, without the momma Joyce storyline, what could be interesting about filming a wedding special. I believe it's all scripted and I wouldn't be surprised if they were already married.


----------



## retrofaxie

djsmom said:


> She must've said no cellphones and security check the guests because there aren't any pictures out there. They did say it was a coming to america theme amend they will have a wedding special


Yes there is a pick tiny instagram but then quickly deleted. Yes it was being filmed,  and if that's her wedding dress it gets a no from me. Oh u can see the screenshot on theybf.com


----------



## zaara10

djsmom said:


> I believe it is. Think about it, without the momma Joyce storyline, what could be interesting about filming a wedding special. I believe it's all scripted and I wouldn't be surprised if they were already married.



I didn't watch kim or nene's, but I'd def watch kandi's wedding special given all the MJ drama, real or fake.


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> .





i hope that is the reception dress!!!

she must have worked out like a fiend - because that body does not belong to kandi.   no ma'am!


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Hope, but I don't think it will...I'm giving it 5 years, same with Kim and kroy.





i will take your 5 - and raise you 1 day!!!

i said it before - there is something about todd..........right beneath the surface........that i just can't put a finger on - yet!  kandi soooo wanted to be Oprah in "the color purple" {i's married now!! i is!!!}


----------



## swags

djsmom said:


> I believe it is. Think about it, without the momma Joyce storyline, what could be interesting about filming a wedding special. *I believe it's all scripted and I wouldn't be surprised if they were already married.*





Looking at early Mama Joyce behavior to the current season, I have to agree. Mama J did not like AJ and was vocal about the children and the several baby mama. She wasn't threatening to whoop *** like she has been recently. Also, she seemed appalled during the Ridickulous stripper scene a few seasons ago. That doesn't quite go with her current image of wanting to go off and fight people.


----------



## bag-princess

surely some of the other girls were there :wondering





> The special moment took place in front of her close family and friends at the couple's Atlanta home, including her _RHOA_ costar *Phaedra Parks*.





the rest is what we have already seen and heard.   i wonder if US will have pics soon???


https://celebrity.yahoo.com/news/ka...ails-real-housewives-145500529-us-weekly.html


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> i will take your 5 - and raise you 1 day!!!
> 
> i said it before - there is something about todd..........right beneath the surface........that i just can't put a finger on - yet!  kandi soooo wanted to be Oprah in "the color purple" {i's married now!! i is!!!}



U and your Price Is Right betting!! Lol

All of this! She just wants to be married and have her another baby in wedlock.


----------



## Ginger Tea

bag-princess said:


> i hope that is the reception dress!!!
> 
> she must have worked out like a fiend - because that body does not belong to kandi.   no ma'am!




My hope as well.  Body by lipo & some exercise.  She has openly admitted to having lipo in the past.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> U and your Price Is Right betting!! Lol
> 
> All of this! She just wants to be married and *have her another baby in wedlock*.




i am so NOT looking foward to her moaning about not getting pregnant fast enough!  she has said before she wants to give Todd his first baby and how it may not be easy because she is not getting younger.




Ginger Tea said:


> My hope as well.*  Body by lipo & some exercise*.  She has openly admitted to having lipo in the past.




a little photoshop maybe???  spanx??  too many Kardashian threads i have read!!  but that teeny is hour glass in that pic!!!


----------



## Ginger Tea

bag-princess said:


> i am so NOT looking foward to her moaning about not getting pregnant fast enough!  she has said before she wants to give Todd his first baby and how it may not be easy because she is not getting younger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a little photoshop maybe???  spanx??  too many Kardashian threads i have read!!  but that teeny is hour glass in that pic!!!





She was a presenter at some award show several months back and she looked like this.  Forget which show. That wasn't photoshopped and not Spanx bc her rear end was small.  Sticking with lipo.


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> She was a presenter at some award show several months back and she looked like this.  Forget which show. That wasn't photoshopped and not Spanx bc her rear end was small.  Sticking with lipo.





yea had to be - if her rear was small!!  it did not look that way when she was trying on dresses.  she said she has been working out trying to get ready!


----------



## Ginger Tea

bag-princess said:


> yea had to be - if her rear was small!!  it did not look that way when she was trying on dresses.  she said she has been working out trying to get ready!





That must be one heck of a work out to look like this in such a short space of time.


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> i am so NOT looking foward to her moaning about not getting pregnant fast enough!  she has said before she wants to give Todd his first baby and how it may not be easy because she is not getting younger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a little photoshop maybe???  spanx??  too many Kardashian threads i have read!!  but that teeny is hour glass in that pic!!!



He already has a kid, a daughter.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> He already has a kid, a daughter.




Yea we know that! But she wants to give him another baby - a son! Don't you remember the little dust up she had with Kim because she "stole" the name Kash! Kandi told her that she wanted to have a son with Todd and that was a name she was thinking about!


----------



## lulilu

I thought Kandi looked smaller in the rehearsals for her show.  Maybe all that dancing helped.


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> Yea we know that! But she wants to give him another baby - a son! Don't you remember the little dust up she had with Kim because she "stole" the name Kash! Kandi told her that she wanted to have a son with Todd and that was a name she was thinking about!



I know, it's just in your post you said she wanted to give him his " first baby".


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> I know, it's just in your post you said she wanted to give him his " first baby".





oops!  i meant first "son"!


----------



## djsmom

Get your credit cards ready Nenes clothing line will be available on HSN. But, why is she still wearing that mess on her head


----------



## djsmom

A message from Kandi


----------



## Kansashalo

Is it just me or is this one long season of RHOA?


----------



## Sassys

Kansashalo said:


> Is it just me or is this one long season of RHOA?



Agree


----------



## Sassys

God is speaking. Porsha please stop singing!!


----------



## Kansashalo

So what is it that Porscha does that she needs an assistant/go between for this play schedule?


----------



## Oruka

Porscha has a decent voice !!!


----------



## Sassys

What exactly does Nene do all day that she is do busy. She doesn't clean her own house.

Basically Nene is just putting her name on a clothing line.

I don't believe for one minute she is turning down roles.


----------



## Sassys

Kenya better be crying over something serious and it better not be that doll!!


----------



## Sassys

Kansashalo said:


> So what is it that Porscha does that she needs an assistant/go between for this play schedule?



The same nothing as Nene and Kim.


----------



## Sassys

Such a gentleman Peter; can't even pull a stool down for your wife.


----------



## Sassys

I thought Peter said he bought the building, that's why she moved the Bailey agency.


----------



## Oruka

Cynthia needs to be more hands on with these businesses.


----------



## Kansashalo

Cynthia, don't you back down from questioning Peter and his crappy financial skills!!!


----------



## Sassys

Uh, ladybug you said the dog wasn't dead.


----------



## Kansashalo

Awwww, Kenya   this is giving me flashbacks to when my beloved Salem died as I was just as much of a mess.

RIP Velvet.


----------



## bag-princess

peter - you ain't handling you business!!!  that is why it is all in the blogs!!!  HELLO!!!!


so kenya was lying when she said that velvet was still alive???????   who said she said that??????


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Uh, ladybug you said the dog wasn't dead.





But real talk, I'm sitting here emotionless watching Kenya cry...


----------



## honeyshopper

Oh, no poor Velvet:cry:


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Poor velvet &#128546;&#128546;


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> But real talk, I'm sitting here emotionless watching Kenya cry...



Me too . But I do feel for velvet.


----------



## Oruka

Kinda feel bad for Kenya


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> But real talk, I'm sitting here emotionless watching Kenya cry...





i ain't moved either.  not at all.   as my grandmother used to say "when you cry tears of blood THEN i will be moved!"

poor velvet is the victim!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Me too . But I do feel for velvet.



Velvet is in a much better place, not having Kenya in her space.


----------



## Sassys

I'm sorry, I love dogs but I can't feel bad for Kenya. I just can not stand this woman.


----------



## Sassys

So next season, Kenya's storyline will be she gets a new puppy.


----------



## ClassicFab

poor velvet!


----------



## cjy

Oh I am so sad. I am crying too! poor Velvet! How horrible she was attacked and poor Kenya had to see that.  I feel just terrible for her. Awful to lose a beloved pet but that was a senseless way for her to go. I have to stop crying.


----------



## lulilu

I feel sad for Velvet.  I would die if something happened to my fur babies.


----------



## Sassys

Uh, everybody gains wait when they are in love. And mamma Joyce is no damn size 4.


----------



## Shoegal30

Mamma Joyce needs to get off stage because she really is putting on a show!


----------



## Oruka

So Todd is the reason Kandi gained 30 lbs?


----------



## Sassys

Nene has no business in the fashion business. Have several seats Nene.


----------



## ClassicFab

girl, nene what? that's the wow piece?


----------



## Sassys

I am beyond sick of these reality show clothing lines.


----------



## ClassicFab

damn, I really feel bad about Velvet


----------



## honeyshopper

It was a polyester poncho



ClassicFab said:


> girl, nene what? that's the wow piece?


----------



## Oruka

I didn't see anything cute in that clothing line. Nene should stick to reality tv and guest starring roles on tv shows


----------



## Sassys

Oruka said:


> I didn't see anything cute in that clothing line. Nene should stick to reality tv and guest starring roles on tv shows



This!


----------



## Sassys

Why in the hell did they hire Porsha??? Kandi will never learn her lesson.


----------



## ClassicFab

Smh at Porscha

ETA: girl how are you fully dedicated, missing a month of rehearsal?  Just terrible.


----------



## Sassys

Mama Joyce and her two stooges.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> So next season, Kenya's storyline will be she gets a new puppy.




has to be!  we damn well she will not have a real man!!!


now it is time for some some real good sunday night drama - GOT!!!!   deuces!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm more sad listening to Todd. He really does seem like a good guy and he makes kandi happy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chile!  Not another week of Kenya's crying....  I just can't.


----------



## Oruka

SMH Porscha sleeping while the show about to start LOLOL


----------



## swags

I can't take the dog scene.  How sad.


----------



## KathyB

Oruka said:


> I didn't see anything cute in that clothing line. Nene should stick to reality tv and guest starring roles on tv shows



How can you put your name on a "clothing line" that you had no participation or involvement in whatsoever?  NONE of those pieces were IMO wearable, and that WOW piece???  More like YUCK piece.


----------



## KathyB

I had to FF through Kenya talking about Velvet.  I have Yorkshire Terriers and I can't imagine how I would react if (God forbid) something like that happened to one of them.


----------



## Pinkcooper

I have a yorkie also and if something happened to him, my world would be over! I'm not a fan of Kenya but I do feel her pain. This is my moose


----------



## swags

Pinkcooper said:


> I have a yorkie also and if something happened to him, my world would be over! I'm not a fan of Kenya but I do feel her pain. This is my moose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2570112





Omg, adorable. 
I lost a dog to cancer and year and a half ago and it was so sad. I definitely felt Kenya's pain.


----------



## swags

I may have a crush on Nene's manager, he's cute.


----------



## KathyB

Who in the Sam Hill does Nene think she is?  She is NOT Meryl Streep!  She is in NO POSITION to ignore scripts and turn down offers because it's not the "right direction" she wants to go.  Beggars can't be choosers and she is at the top of the BEGGAR heap!  Her ego is completely out of control and her rudeness is beyond belief.


----------



## swags

KathyB said:


> Who in the Sam Hill does Nene think she is?  She is NOT Meryl Streep!  She is in NO POSITION to ignore scripts and turn down offers because it's not the "right direction" she wants to go.  Beggars can't be choosers and she is at the top of the BEGGAR heap!  Her ego is completely out of control and her rudeness is beyond belief.





I think she puts on a front. She's not going to admit that there aren't too many offers.


----------



## cjy

swags said:


> Omg, adorable.
> I lost a dog to cancer and year and a half ago and it was so sad. I definitely felt Kenya's pain.


I do too. She really loved her. Kenya may not be my fav but I know she was devastated. Horrible way for Velvet to die.


----------



## cjy

Sassys said:


> Nene has no business in the fashion business. Have several seats Nene.


Nene can't even dress herself well.


----------



## KathyB

swags said:


> I think she puts on a front. She's not going to admit that there aren't too many offers.



You're probably right about that, but to hear her talk, she's an "A" list actress, getting offers for 7 figures, and that her competition are the likes of Halle Berry and Julia Roberts.  Somebody needs to smack the H**L outta her so she'll wake up and realize that she's a "D" list actress with two cancelled sitcoms on her resume along with a few reality shows, one of which she walked out on and quit.


----------



## cjy

KathyB said:


> You're probably right about that, but to hear her talk, she's an "A" list actress, getting offers for 7 figures, and that her competition are the likes of Halle Berry and Julia Roberts.  Somebody needs to smack the H**L outta her so she'll wake up and realize that she's a "D" list actress with two cancelled sitcoms on her resume along with a few reality shows, one of which she walked out on and quit.


She is too full of herself.


----------



## Sassys

Uh, Peter calls his female staff "honey"


----------



## DivineMissM

I haven't read all the comments yet, but Kenya's crying is so fake.  Is the dog even really dead?  Or did she sick of it and give it away?  I don't know...I'm not buying this.


----------



## swags

Sassys said:


> Uh, Peter calls his female staff "honey"



Peter, the whole "I didn't want to worry you" ummm, its not a leaky faucet, its the possibility of losing your business.


----------



## DC-Cutie

She by Sheree weeps!


----------



## Ladybug09

Kansashalo said:


> Is it just me or is this one long season of RHOA?











Sassys said:


> Uh, ladybug you said the dog wasn't dead.











honeyshopper said:


> Oh, no poor Velvet:cry:











mrsbagalot1222 said:


> Poor velvet &#128546;&#128546;











Sassys said:


> Me too . But I do feel for velvet.











Oruka said:


> Kinda feel bad for Kenya



Damn, I'm sorry y'all, BAD Intel! I missed the beginning because of GoT.

So she got attacked??? Kenya must have named the new dofg Velvet or still using the twitter page.

Im sooooo sorry to hear Velvet is gone. My dog was attacked in our building elevator 2 new years ago. Its a very traumatic experience for both dog and owner, I feel for Kenya.


----------



## MsLVinDC

lulilu said:


> I feel sad for Velvet.  I would die if something happened to my fur babies.




Right!!! I would be devastated to say the least.


----------



## MsLVinDC

Pinkcooper said:


> I have a yorkie also and if something happened to him, my world would be over! I'm not a fan of Kenya but I do feel her pain. This is my moose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2570112




Too cute!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Why in the hell did they hire Porsha??? Kandi will never learn her lesson.


Nope, she never will!








KathyB said:


> I had to FF through Kenya talking about Velvet.  I have Yorkshire Terriers and I can't imagine how I would react if (God forbid) something like that happened to one of them.











Pinkcooper said:


> I have a yorkie also and if something happened to him, my world would be over! I'm not a fan of Kenya but I do feel her pain. This is my moose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2570112


Cute doggie!








cjy said:


> I do too. She really loved her. Kenya may not be my fav but I know she was devastated. Horrible way for Velvet to die.



I feel soooo bad for her.



swags said:


> Omg, adorable.
> I lost a dog to cancer and year and a half ago and it was so sad. I definitely felt Kenya's pain.


Losing a beloved pet is no joke. I lost my first Yorkie to cancer. That sucked!




Sassys said:


> Uh, Peter calls his female staff "honey"




Hes a jerk. Look how he treats his wife.






DC-Cutie said:


> She by Sheree weeps!


You are all kinds of wrong! Lol


----------



## Ginger Tea

NeNe is very busy with DWTS.  Rehearsal six hours a day, six days a week.  No time for anything.  Busy, busy. Busy. Go figure.


----------



## dooneybaby

KathyB said:


> You're probably right about that, but to hear her talk, she's an "A" list actress, getting offers for 7 figures, and that her competition are the likes of Halle Berry and Julia Roberts.  Somebody needs to smack the H**L outta her so she'll wake up and realize that she's a "D" list actress with two cancelled sitcoms on her resume along with a few reality shows, one of which she walked out on and quit.


Oh chile! :lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## djsmom

Were her roles on the other shows given to here? If so, maybe she doesn't have the confidence to audition an compete with other actresses. I dunno, but is I read her character in the play is a draw queen and she's a good fit.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Chile!  Not another week of Kenya's crying....  I just can't.



for real!!!!  puh-lease spare me here croc tears.  just a way for her to create more drama!!!




KathyB said:


> I had to FF through Kenya talking about Velvet.  I have Yorkshire Terriers and I can't imagine how I would react if (God forbid) something like that happened to one of them.




i have a yorkie,too!!!!  my backyard is fenced and i STILL make sure nothing is out there before he goes out.  our property backs up to a huge wooded area and i just don't know what could be back there!  i am a member of a yorkie site and several members have posted about their little dogs being swooped up by a hawk!!!   and i have been out back with mine and noticed the huge shadow flying back and forth over us getting lower and lower  - scoping out my puppy!  we ran inside of course!   you don't just open up the door and let a dog that tiny out the house without the proper supervision!!!


----------



## lulilu

I had to turn it off, between being upset that the dog was killed and Nene's behavior at the clothing office (the woman has no taste whatsoever), I just couldn't take it.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> i have a yorkie,too!!!!  my backyard is fenced and i STILL make sure nothing is out there before he goes out.  our property backs up to a huge wooded area and i just don't know what could be back there!  i am a member of a yorkie site and several members have posted about their little dogs being swooped up by a hawk!!!   and i have been out back with mine and noticed the huge shadow flying back and forth over us getting lower and lower  - scoping out my puppy!  we ran inside of course!   you don't just open up the door and let a dog that tiny out the house without the proper supervision!!!




Scary. My cousin's pit bull attacked/ate their neighbor's yorkie. I felt so bad for the neighbor. My cousin's idiot husband laughed about it the entire time, which I didn't find funny. 4mos later, their pitbull died of cancer (Karma). They also have a rockweiler, but he is actually very protective of small dogs and did not want anything to do with the pitbull.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Scary. My cousin's pit bull attacked/ate their neighbor's yorkie. I felt so bad for the neighbor.* My cousin's idiot husband laughed about it the entire time, which I didn't find funny. *4mos later, their pitbull died of cancer (Karma). They also have a rockweiler, but he is actually very protective of small dogs and did not want anything to do with the pitbull.





OMG!!  that was so not funny.   they are lucky they were not sued!!

some people really should not own dogs - but especially pitbull's!  my DH loves them and we have had several over the years.  the one we have now is just a couple of years old and she is a big girl - loves to play with my yorkie!  i don't worry about him.  he lets her know when to leave him alone and she knows when she has pushed him too far!!  and rottweiler's are my favorite big dogs!!!  i love them - we have had them,too.  i told my DH when we move out to the country with more land and no neighbors - i want to get two!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> OMG!!  that was so not funny.   they are lucky they were not sued!!
> 
> some people really should not own dogs - but especially pitbull's!  my DH loves them and we have had several over the years.  the one we have now is just a couple of years old and she is a big girl - loves to play with my yorkie!  i don't worry about him.  he lets her know when to leave him alone and she knows when she has pushed him too far!!  and rottweiler's are my favorite big dogs!!!  i love them - we have had them,too.  i told my DH when we move out to the country with more land and no neighbors - i want to get two!



I told them, the neighbor *should *sue them (they just laughed at me and said they had it coming). Her husband is disgusting...

They definitely should not be dog owners. They got a puppy once (forget what breed), and got rid of him after 3 weeks because they could not handle him. Her husband is HORRIBLE to their dogs. He is very verbally abusive. The pitbull was always chained up. What is the point of having a dog, if you keep him chained up all day long in the backyard. They now have a chihuahua and my Aunt who lives with them, has a Maltese and they still have the Rottweiler.


----------



## LawQT1908

DC-Cutie said:


> She by Sheree weeps!




Ha!!!!!!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> She by Sheree weeps!



:lolots::lolots:


----------



## KathyB

bag-princess said:


> i have a yorkie,too!!!!  my backyard is fenced and i STILL make sure nothing is out there before he goes out.  our property backs up to a huge wooded area and i just don't know what could be back there!  i am a member of a yorkie site and several members have posted about their little dogs being swooped up by a hawk!!!   and i have been out back with mine and noticed the huge shadow flying back and forth over us getting lower and lower  - scoping out my puppy!  we ran inside of course!   you don't just open up the door and let a dog that tiny out the house without the proper supervision!!!



We have five Yorkies and a 14 yr old Smooth Collie.  Even though the Collie is the "protector" of the group, either myself or my husband is always outside with them.  We also have a fenced yard, but they are never, EVER left alone outside.  The only one we leave outside without supervision is our Collie.  I would die a million deaths if something happened to any of our babies!


----------



## addisonshopper

I watched my ex's argentine dogo attack a poor little Yorkie. We were walking the dogs 2 a male and female. And the male tangled up the leashes while trying to untangle my ex dropped both well the male went right after a little barking dog the female went after him. I yelled for the female to stop while my ex went after the male , the female stopped in her tracks (boy I loved her) the male scooped up that poor lil doggie and was shaking and clawing at him like no other. I was terrified. My ex did everything under the sun to get him to stop. He kicked punched and pulled uelld but he would not rerelease the grip. I was crying and screaming my lungs out terrified.  Finally he took a rock to the top of the males head and he let go. The poor man walking the dog was standing there in shock. When he got ahold of the male on the leash the female dog went after the male and I mean she was after him like he had killed her child she kept jumping up in his face and backing up. She was really mad at him. All night they were on edge with each other. The female didn't want the male to come near her for a few weeks. Seriously I couldn't believe it.  Anyway the lil dog survived. Thank god. He had two puncture wounds on his side. The dog was never able to bite at him and really hurt him.  My ex was so upset he paid for the medical bills and the owner was quite understanding. More than I thought he would've been.  I was horrified experiencing that.  Never seen anything like it.  It's such a traumatizing experience. And I would hope Kenya would not lie about something so tragic.


----------



## Kansashalo

Pinkcooper said:


> I have a yorkie also and if something happened to him, my world would be over! I'm not a fan of Kenya but I do feel her pain. This is my moose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2570112



What a cutie!


----------



## Sassys

Phaedra at Wrestlemania 4/6/14


----------



## bag-princess

KathyB said:


> We have five Yorkies and a 14 yr old Smooth Collie.  Even though the Collie is the "protector" of the group, either myself or my husband is always outside with them.  We also have a fenced yard, but they are never, EVER left alone outside.  *The only one we leave outside without supervision is our Collie.*  I would die a million deaths if something happened to any of our babies!




even when our pitbull is out and running around with him we still keep an out out for them.  like i said we don't know what could come out of the woods. or out of the sky!  but as far as a person coming up to our fence - it is not advised!!!  she is still young but she knows this is her yard.


----------



## Sassys

Mama Joyce may have behaved herself, but Kandi Burress' wedding to Todd Tucker was not a drama-free affair.

In a very revealing (and soundbite-filled) interview with toofab's Brian Particelli, the "Real Housewives of Atlanta" star's mother made it known that her feelings towards her new son-in-law haven't changed ... and there was some last minute prenup drama that really ticked her off.

Anyone who watches the Bravo reality show knows that Kandi's mother and Todd haven't seen eye to eye -->
And while she voiced her opinion almost every chance she got before the wedding, Mama Joyce says she let Kandi have her special day and didn't speak up when the priest asked if anyone objected to their union.

"I had no reason to bite my tongue," she says. "I'm not gonna be the one to stop her from jumping into the fire. I tried, I did all that ahead of time. Too late for me to pull out of it then, not gonna make a fool outta myself!"

While admitting that the wedding was "beautiful," Joyce still didn't have many positive things to say about Todd. 

"Long as she's happy, that's the one that has to be happy," she adds. "Doesn't make no difference if I'm happy or not, she's the one that has to live with him. I did everything I could do. If she's jumping in the river with sharks, she's gonna get chewed up."

"It's not about me, whether I'm right or wrong," she continues. "People show you their best when you're dating them, so if she's seeing the best now, the worst is yet to come."

And while this may seem surprising, Mama Joyce tells us she actually made a speech after the ceremony.

"I said, 'She looks very happy. I'm happy that she's happy and I hope that she continues to be happy. I hope she's always as happy as she was last night,'" reveals Joyce.

So ... about that prenup drama.

"I got a little pissed at the bridegroom the night before this wedding," Joyce reveals. "He kind of held up on signing the prenup and didn't come to the rehearsal dinner because he didn't want to sign it."

"His mom said she didn't see no reason for him to have to sign because they were in love. He was the one who didn't have a damn thing, but that's another story," she says. "But from what I understand, he did sign."

So reached out to Kandi's rep for comment, but haven't heard back yet.

Joyce also says she's working on a tell-all book, which will likely include some additional details about Kandi's big day.

"People been asking me about one, so I think I will write one" says Joyce, who is repped by Tara Thomas Agency and recently started a management company of her own.

And while we can't wait to see what secrets she's holding onto, there's one thing Joyce really wants the share with the world: "I can't wait till you see the wedding pictures ... to see how beautiful I was."

toofab.com


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Phaedra at Wrestlemania 4/6/14





omg!!!!!  i am going to have to bow down to miss Phaedra for a second!!!!  Stone Cold AND Kevin Nash AND Christian!!!!!!!!


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Mama Joyce may have behaved herself, but Kandi Burress' wedding to Todd Tucker was not a drama-free affair.
> 
> In a very revealing (and soundbite-filled) interview with toofab's Brian Particelli, the "Real Housewives of Atlanta" star's mother made it known that her feelings towards her new son-in-law haven't changed ... and there was some last minute prenup drama that really ticked her off.
> 
> Anyone who watches the Bravo reality show knows that Kandi's mother and Todd haven't seen eye to eye -->
> And while she voiced her opinion almost every chance she got before the wedding, Mama Joyce says she let Kandi have her special day and didn't speak up when the priest asked if anyone objected to their union.
> 
> "I had no reason to bite my tongue," she says. "I'm not gonna be the one to stop her from jumping into the fire. I tried, I did all that ahead of time. Too late for me to pull out of it then, not gonna make a fool outta myself!"
> 
> While admitting that the wedding was "beautiful," Joyce still didn't have many positive things to say about Todd.
> 
> "Long as she's happy, that's the one that has to be happy," she adds. "Doesn't make no difference if I'm happy or not, she's the one that has to live with him. I did everything I could do. If she's jumping in the river with sharks, she's gonna get chewed up."
> 
> "It's not about me, whether I'm right or wrong," she continues. "People show you their best when you're dating them, so if she's seeing the best now, the worst is yet to come."
> 
> And while this may seem surprising, Mama Joyce tells us she actually made a speech after the ceremony.
> 
> "I said, 'She looks very happy. I'm happy that she's happy and I hope that she continues to be happy. I hope she's always as happy as she was last night,'" reveals Joyce.
> 
> So ... about that prenup drama.
> 
> "I got a little pissed at the bridegroom the night before this wedding," Joyce reveals. *"He kind of held up on signing the prenup and didn't come to the rehearsal dinner because he didn't want to sign it."*
> 
> "His mom said she didn't see no reason for him to have to sign because they were in love. He was the one who didn't have a damn thing, but that's another story," she says. "But from what I understand, he did sign."
> 
> So reached out to Kandi's rep for comment, but haven't heard back yet.
> 
> Joyce also says she's working on a tell-all book, which will likely include some additional details about Kandi's big day.
> 
> "People been asking me about one, so I think I will write one" says Joyce, who is repped by Tara Thomas Agency and recently started a management company of her own.
> 
> And while we can't wait to see what secrets she's holding onto, there's one thing Joyce really wants the share with the world: "I can't wait till you see the wedding pictures ... to see how beautiful I was."
> 
> toofab.com







say what!!!!!!   todd did not show up for the rehearsal dinner?????  and kandi still married him!!!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> omg!!!!!  i am going to have to bow down to miss Phaedra for a second!!!!  Stone Cold AND Kevin Nash AND Christian!!!!!!!!



I use to LOVE Stone Cold!!!!!


----------



## cjy

KathyB said:


> We have five Yorkies and a 14 yr old Smooth Collie.  Even though the Collie is the "protector" of the group, either myself or my husband is always outside with them.  We also have a fenced yard, but they are never, EVER left alone outside.  The only one we leave outside without supervision is our Collie.  I would die a million deaths if something happened to any of our babies!


Awe! I feel the same way. My baby is never alone outside either. This is one reason I don't like electric fences, it does not keep anything out.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I use to LOVE Stone Cold!!!!!




he was one of our favorites!!!!


----------



## summer2815

bag-princess said:


> say what!!!!!!   todd did not show up for the rehearsal dinner?????  and kandi still married him!!!



I noticed the same thing!


----------



## MsLVinDC

bag-princess said:


> for real!!!!  puh-lease spare me here croc tears.  just a way for her to create more drama!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have a yorkie,too!!!!  my backyard is fenced and i STILL make sure nothing is out there before he goes out.  our property backs up to a huge wooded area and i just don't know what could be back there!  i am a member of a yorkie site and several members have posted about their little dogs being swooped up by a hawk!!!   and i have been out back with mine and noticed the huge shadow flying back and forth over us getting lower and lower  - scoping out my puppy!  we ran inside of course!   you don't just open up the door and let a dog that tiny out the house without the proper supervision!!!




I think Kenya tear are surely real. She's lost her furbaby!  I don't think velvet was a plot.


----------



## Love4H

My old doggy just passed away, my little baby, my angel. I can feel Kenya's pain. Watching her crying made me cry too, it took me back Tomy little poor baby.


----------



## Love4H

Sassys said:


> Scary. My cousin's pit bull attacked/ate their neighbor's yorkie. I felt so bad for the neighbor. My cousin's idiot husband laughed about it the entire time, which I didn't find funny. 4mos later, their pitbull died of cancer (Karma). They also have a rockweiler, but he is actually very protective of small dogs and did not want anything to do with the pitbull.



Your cousins husband is indeed an idiot!!! How dare he laugh about anybody's death? Is he out of his mind?

My old Labrador loved little doggies. He always had this surprised and excited face when he saw them! My neighbor  has a yorkie and my labrador saw it couple times a week and always was trying to take it home.  He thought it was a toy just moving and smelling like a doggy. He would look at me like do you see thaaaat? It's barking! Its running! Can we take this toy home?! He was seriously begging me, running back and forth to the yorkie and back, making that pleasepleaseplease face


----------



## Sassys

Love4H said:


> Your cousins husband is indeed an idiot!!! How dare he laugh about anybody's death? Is he out of his mind?
> 
> My old Labrador loved little doggies. He always had this surprised and excited face when he saw them! My neighbor  has a yorkie and my labrador saw it couple times a week and always was trying to take it home.  He thought it was a toy just moving and smelling like a doggy. He would look at me like do you see thaaaat? It's barking! Its running! Can we take this toy home?! He was seriously begging me, running back and forth to the yorkie and back, making that pleasepleaseplease face



Oh he is 10000% a moron! No doubt about it! I shake my head in disbelief every time I see him, wondering how in the world she married and had a child with him.


----------



## GaudyGirl

Sassys said:


> Phaedra at Wrestlemania 4/6/14



Those pants are working hard.


----------



## michie

Phaedra is one ugly woman...


----------



## lulilu

Why does Phaedra wear white pants with those big legs?  On one recent show where they were all dancing and having fun on the party bus, she had on white lace tights/pants and kept wagging her butt in Apollo's face!  yikes.


----------



## bag-princess

kandi - with no makeup on before wedding!!!!

she looks good without all that "gunk" on her face as my DH calls it!!




http://instagram.com/p/mC8bg2BJG4/embed/#


----------



## zaara10

"Knee by Nene"  It must be nice to have a designer show you pieces he's designed & just make a few snooty comments & slap your name on the label & call it your clothing line.

Peter didn't share the foreclosure info w/ Cynthia bc she would possibly freak out??! And he didn't think she'd freak out hearing it on camera all of a sudden? What a douchebag. And Cynthia seriously is the village idiot. When will she learn? I can't w/ her anymore. 

Kenya definitely played up the waterworks for dramatic effect for the cameras, but her pain is genuine. What a horrible way to see your dog die   Velvet was a cutie.


----------



## djsmom

michie said:


> Phaedra is one ugly woman...




Yes, she is. No amount of makeup can make her attraction.


----------



## Bentley1

I'm so sad that poor dog had to die that way, I cant stand to hear about animals being hurt in ANY way. It was a tough scene to watch, not bc of Kenya's crying, but bc of her recounting what happened to Velvet in detail. So unbelievably sad. 

Phaedra hasn't been in the last 2 episodes, save for a 1-2 minute scene each time showing her doing some random thing. Wonder why. She hasn't been seen since the Mexico episodes.


----------



## swags

zaara10 said:


> "*Knee by Nene"  It must be nice to have a designer show you pieces he's designed & just make a few snooty comments & slap your name on the label & call it your clothing line.*
> 
> Peter didn't share the foreclosure info w/ Cynthia bc she would possibly freak out??! And he didn't think she'd freak out hearing it on camera all of a sudden? What a douchebag. And Cynthia seriously is the village idiot. When will she learn? I can't w/ her anymore.
> 
> Kenya definitely played up the waterworks for dramatic effect for the cameras, but her pain is genuine. What a horrible way to see your dog die   Velvet was a cutie.



She's so rude. But then none of the housewives have designed their own stuff. They always have to go to someone else.


----------



## bag-princess

MsLVinDC said:


> I think Kenya tear are surely real. She's lost her furbaby!  I don't think velvet was a plot.




oh i agree they were real!  but that is all.


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> for real!!!!  puh-lease spare me here croc tears.  just a way for her to create more drama!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have a yorkie,too!!!!  my backyard is fenced and i STILL make sure nothing is out there before he goes out.  our property backs up to a huge wooded area and i just don't know what could be back there!  i am a member of a yorkie site and several members have posted about their little dogs being swooped up by a hawk!!!   and i have been out back with mine and noticed the huge shadow flying back and forth over us getting lower and lower  - scoping out my puppy!  we ran inside of course!   you don't just open up the door and let a dog that tiny out the house without the proper supervision!!!




I have a larger Yorkie and I'm always with him also. 






lulilu said:


> I had to turn it off, between being upset that the dog was killed and Nene's behavior at the clothing office (the woman has no taste whatsoever), I just couldn't take it.




I decided not watch it.






Sassys said:


> Scary. My cousin's pit bull attacked/ate their neighbor's yorkie. I felt so bad for the neighbor. My cousin's idiot husband laughed about it the entire time, which I didn't find funny. 4mos later, their pitbull died of cancer (Karma). They also have a rockweiler, but he is actually very protective of small dogs and did not want anything to do with the pitbull.


I would have sued him. When my dog was attacked in our building I wrote a demand letter fwded it to the owner and the board. Had some complications as the dog was NOT even supposed to be in the building and had attacked another dog. Got all of my $$ without having to go to court. In the end end unfortunately the attack dog was surrendered and put down. I blame the stupid owners and not the dog. Apparently he was a guard/attack dog. Breed Korean Jindo likened almost to an Akita.

Thank God my dog wasn't killed or majorly injured. He was traumatized for a while after though.
1. The attack dog.
2. My dog drugged up after the attack
3. My dog under normal circumstances with a hair cut.

Sorry can't get rid of the dup pic.


Anyone else notice how the system puts in a random post for something you are trying to quote.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> i have a larger Yorkie and I'm always with him also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i decided not watch it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have sued him. When my dog was attacked in our building I wrote a demand letter fwded it to the owner and the board. Had some complications as the dog was NOT even supposed to be in the building and had attacked another dog. Got all of my $$ without having to go to court. In the end end unfortunately the attack dog was surrendered and put down. I blame the stupid owners and not the dog. Apparently he was a guard/attack dog. Breed Korean Jindo likened almost to an Akita.
> 
> Thank God my dog wasn't killed or majorly injured. We was traumatized for a while after though.
> 1. The attack dog.
> 2. My dog drugged up after the attack
> 3. My dog under normal circumstances with a hair cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice how the system puts in a random post for something you are trying to quote.



I agree they should have sued (I told my cousin and her dipsh$t husband if it was me I would sue). They don't live in a condo. Like I said, the pitbull died of cancer a few months later and yes I did tell them that was karma for allowing her to kill the neighbor's dog and thinking it was funny. They just told me I was being silly and the have had issues with the neighbor, so this was payback (Yes, my cousin married a moron).


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> I agree they should have sued (I told my cousin and her dipsh$t husband if it was me I would sue). They don't live in a condo. Like I said, the pitbull died of cancer a few months later and yes I did tell them that was karma for allowing her to kill the neighbor's dog and thinking it was funny. They just told me I was being silly and the have had issues with the neighbor, so this was payback (Yes, my cousin married a moron).



I happen to live in a condo but it doesn't matter. Also even though the cousin's dog is dead. The other persons could still come back and sue. If they were out if pocket expenses. They can sue. Dogs are considered property. I would sue to teach them a lesson and also petition with animal control to deny his/their rights to have a dog.

In my case the old man who owned the dog died in his sleep a few weeks after the attack. His wife/family paid me or else I could have been screwed. I sent a condolence card after his death and I think that may have caused the family to pay up when technically they could have decided not to.


----------



## Ginger Tea

There are very few, if any, celebs who don't slap their name on a clothing line. Many can't even sew on a button.  Sarah Jessica Parker, Victoria Beckham, Serena, Iman. They have input on how they want things but pretty much are doing the same as NeNe.  Some have more input than others and are more involved but not many are like the designers who start off small, making their own stuff in the basement for friends.?


----------



## ClassicFab

smh at Mama Joyce, that interview is beyond tacky


----------



## Bentley1

I just want to say, I don't understand where all of Nene's anger and aggression come from when talking about how much money she has, how successful she is, how many opportunities just pop up for her, how in demand she is, etcccc.  She doesn't just brag, she is aggressive about it.  Not only when talking to others about it, but also in her talking head sections on the show. She looks borderline crazy trying to MAKE everyone believe how rich and famous she is.


----------



## Ladybug09

Bentley1 said:


> I just want to say, I don't understand where all of Nene's anger and aggression come from when talking about how much money she has, how successful she is, how many opportunities just pop up for her, how in demand she is, etcccc.  She doesn't just brag, she is aggressive about it.  Not only when talking to others about it, but also in her talking head sections on the show. She looks borderline crazy trying to MAKE everyone believe how rich and famous she is.



Insecurity.


----------



## limom

And who is going to buy her wow piece on HSN?
She is becoming so damned unlikeable.
The way she spoke to her agent was so demeaning.
She should kiss that man's azz. He is truly working for his 15%.


----------



## KathyB

bag-princess said:


> even when our pitbull is out and running around with him we still keep an out out for them.  like i said we don't know what could come out of the woods. or out of the sky!  but as far as a person coming up to our fence - it is not advised!!!  she is still young but she knows this is her yard.



I'm not worried about my Collie getting taken by a bird of prey....she weighs upward of 80 pounds.  She loves to lay in the sunshine.  Even at her advanced age, her hearing is razor sharp and will bark at the least little strange sound.


----------



## KathyB

cjy said:


> Awe! I feel the same way. My baby is never alone outside either. This is one reason I don't like electric fences, it does not keep anything out.



We have chain link on 2 1/2 sides and wood privacy fence all across the back.  The Yorkies stay out 15 to 20 minutes, they really don't like to stay outside too long, they're spoiled terribly for the house.  I don't like electric fences, either.  They keep the dog in the yard, but everything else can get in the yard without problem.


----------



## MsLVinDC

Love4H said:


> My old doggy just passed away, my little baby, my angel. I can feel Kenya's pain. Watching her crying made me cry too, it took me back Tomy little poor baby.




I'm sorry to hear about your furbaby.


----------



## KathyB

Bentley1 said:


> I just want to say, I don't understand where all of Nene's anger and aggression come from when talking about how much money she has, how successful she is, how many opportunities just pop up for her, how in demand she is, etcccc.  She doesn't just brag, she is aggressive about it.  Not only when talking to others about it, but also in her talking head sections on the show. She looks borderline crazy trying to MAKE everyone believe how rich and famous she is.



It's certainly insecurity, with a healthy dose of superiority complex.  She mentioned doing theater and movies.  What show has she been in and what movie has she been cast for?  She is trying to force everyone around her and all the viewers to believe that she is a hot commodity in Hollywood and NYC.


----------



## Bentley1

Ahhh, all the animal talk is breaking my heart.  I absolutely can not stand to hear about dogs/cats being mauled, attacked and killed by larger animals.  So senseless and sad.


----------



## rockhollow

I wa truly sad to hear about the terrible senseless death of Velvet. It seems so many of us can relate having experienced similar losses of  our furry loved ones.
But boy, I just couldn't muster up much for Kenya. Is it all the maintance on her face that mades her look so unfeeling in her crying? From the sobbing she was doing, her face just didn't show it.
It just made it seem like over dramatic bad acting.
And from her conduct throughout this season, feeling sorry for her was hard.
But then for 5 or 7 years, Velvet was always there for her, that would be hard to lose. I bet Velvet listening to all Kenya's schemes and aspirations. RIP


----------



## zaara10

Ginger Tea said:


> There are very few, if any, celebs who don't slap their name on a clothing line. Many can't even sew on a button.  Sarah Jessica Parker, Victoria Beckham, Serena, Iman. They have input on how they want things but pretty much are doing the same as NeNe.  Some have more input than others and are more involved but not many are like the designers who start off small, making their own stuff in the basement for friends.?



True. But they all have some sort of fashion sense (Serena Williams is questionable though). Nene has no style IMO. 
Did her clothes sell well on hsn?


----------



## DivineMissM

rockhollow said:


> I wa truly sad to hear about the terrible senseless death of Velvet. It seems so many of us can relate having experienced similar losses of  our furry loved ones.
> But boy, I just couldn't muster up much for Kenya. Is it all the maintance on her face that mades her look so unfeeling in her crying? From the sobbing she was doing, her face just didn't show it.
> It just made it seem like over dramatic bad acting.
> And from her conduct throughout this season, feeling sorry for her was hard.
> But then for 5 or 7 years, Velvet was always there for her, that would be hard to lose. I bet Velvet listening to all Kenya's schemes and aspirations. RIP




Agreed.  I feel bad that the dog is gone, but Kenya's crying seemed very fake to me.  I was rolling my eyes the whole time.


----------



## sunspray

Nene's wow piece looks like something she's been wearing for years. Very her style. For the rest of America, it's like something we lounge around in (and I'm not a fancy dresser). It's so unflattering!


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> There are very few, if any, celebs who don't slap their name on a clothing line. Many can't even sew on a button.  Sarah Jessica Parker, Victoria Beckham, Serena, Iman. They have input on how they want things but pretty much are doing the same as NeNe.  Some have more input than others and are more involved but not many are like the designers who start off small, making their own stuff in the basement for friends.?





people like Vickie B and Iman have great style - i can understand then having a line even if they can't draw a straight line.   SJP,too.


----------



## bag-princess

KathyB said:


> We have chain link on 2 1/2 sides and wood privacy fence all across the back.  *The Yorkies stay out 15 to 20 minutes, they really don't like to stay outside too long, they're spoiled terribly for the house.*  I don't like electric fences, either.  They keep the dog in the yard, but everything else can get in the yard without problem.





that is far too long for my baby!  he does his little deal then wants right back in.  he is never out for more than 5 minutes unless someone else is outside.   now if the little yorkie girl next door is outside and in heat - i have to go and make him come in!!!  men!!!


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Did Kenya's dog really die? Because that whole scene seemed fake as f***.


----------



## bella601

CommeUneEtoile said:


> Did Kenya's dog really die? Because that whole scene seemed fake as f***.




I agree too


----------



## Swanky

*'Real Housewives of Atlanta' You Fire Porsha ... And We Walk!*

 *         4/8/2014 1:00 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

                    EXCLUSIVE





The entire cast of "*Real Housewives of Atlanta*" --minus one -- is threatening to walk off the show if *Porsha Williams* is fired over her fight with *Kenya Moore.*

The one holdout -- Kenya Moore.

Sources close to the show tell us the women hatched their plan this weekend at *Kandi Burruss*' wedding ... telling the show's producers how much they despise Moore because of all the drama she stirs up.

As we reported ... Williams attacked Moore during taping of the reunion special ... and producers may use the ***** fight as justification for giving Porsha the axe.

We're  told since the brawl, ALL housewives' contracts for next season have  been put on hold -- until show honchos figure out what to do with  Porsha.

But sources tell us the women have made it clear ... they'll walk if Porsha gets fired ... and we're told *NeNe Leakes* and *Phaedra Parks* are making a play to get Kenya fired instead.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2yIhdmUyo


----------



## Sassys

I say get rid of all of them and start fresh or cancel the damn show. These housewives series need to change the ladies every two years.


----------



## bag-princess

i love it!!!!  they are all united toward a common goal - "use what we got to get what we want!"


----------



## michie

Sassys said:


> I say get rid of all of them and start fresh or cancel the damn show. These housewives series need to change the ladies every two years.



Why? I don't understand this logic. The series itself is fraud based, IMO. After the 1st season, reality shows are stale, anyway. A fresh new face wanting the same 15 minutes of fame won't change that. I've already stopped watching the other franchises who have rotated women out. The new ones are either boring or same sh!t, different body, IMO.


----------



## Sassys

michie said:


> Why? I don't understand this logic. The series itself is fraud based, IMO. After the 1st season, reality shows are stale, anyway. A fresh new face wanting the same 15 minutes of fame won't change that. I've already stopped watching the other franchises who have rotated women out. The new ones are either boring or same sh!t, different body, IMO.



I am bored with these ladies. It's the same fights over and over. I am also so tired of the men in their lives. I can't take much more of Cynthia's dumbness when it comes to Peter, Nene's "I think am better than everyone and I am an imaginary size 8", Apollo and his prison term jobs, Porsha is so stupid it gives me a headache and Mama Joyce's shenanigans.

ATL, BH and NYC is all I watch now. At this point I am probably only going to watch NYC, because I love seeing them around my city.

At least new people will bring new story lines and new families.

Why not throw in a gay couple. The term housewife is loosely used anyway. I wouldn't mind seeing a gay (non queen) couple and their family.


----------



## DC-Cutie

michie said:


> Why? I don't understand this logic. The series itself is fraud based, IMO. After the 1st season, reality shows are stale, anyway. A fresh new face wanting the same 15 minutes of fame won't change that. I've already stopped watching the other franchises who have rotated women out. The new ones are either boring or same sh!t, different body, IMO.



Yeah, I'm with you keep the fraud going with the same wives. Too many changes, like NJ is no longer interesting.


----------



## swags

I think they are threatened by Kenya. Especially Phaedra and Nene. It doesn't have much to do with standing up for Porsha. Porsha really didn't add anything to this season except for messing up Kandi's rehearsals. Even the fallout from the split with Kordell wasn't interesting.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> I say get rid of all of them and start fresh or cancel the damn show. These housewives series need to change the ladies every two years.



Lol!


----------



## GoGlam

Hahaha!!!! The thought of any of them threatening to walk over some demand like that is hilarious.

None of them will be off the show because they can kiss their pay checks good bye after that... Appearances will die down soon after!


----------



## MsLVinDC

Sassys said:


> I say get rid of all of them and start fresh or cancel the damn show. These housewives series need to change the ladies every two years.




At least get rid of Phaedra and Kandi. Both are boring and now that Kandi is married she has no story line.


----------



## MsLVinDC

swags said:


> i think they are threatened by kenya. Especially phaedra and nene. It doesn't have much to do with standing up for porsha. Porsha really didn't add anything to this season except for messing up kandi's rehearsals. Even the fallout from the split with kordell wasn't interesting.




+1


----------



## honeyshopper

It would be interesting if producers engage Kenya, Kim and Marlo first to see  if any of them folds. Khandi has money but can Cynthia and Phaedra afford to walk?


----------



## sgj99

KathyB said:


> It's certainly insecurity, with a healthy dose of superiority complex. She mentioned doing theater and movies. What show has she been in and what movie has she been cast for? She is trying to force everyone around her and all the viewers to believe that she is a hot commodity in Hollywood and NYC.


 
and haven't her roles basically been Nene playing a part that has Nene's personality?  so she's not really acting but just being herself.


----------



## PrincessCypress

sgj99 said:


> and haven't her roles basically been nene playing a part that has nene's personality?  So she's not really acting but just being herself.


+1


----------



## sgj99

Sassys said:


> I say get rid of all of them and start fresh or cancel the damn show. These housewives series need to change the ladies every two years.


 
i'm good with this.  their egos take over and they aren't entertaining after a couple of seasons.  i'd like to see some diversity in race on all the casts.  Why are there no Asians and only Joyce from Puerto Rico as the only Latina on any of the shows?


----------



## Sassys

sgj99 said:


> and haven't her roles basically been Nene playing a part that has Nene's personality?  so she's not really acting but just being herself.



According to IMDb she doesn't even have anything pending.


----------



## GoGlam

honeyshopper said:


> It would be interesting if producers engage Kenya, Kim and Marlo first to see  if any of them folds. Khandi has money but can Cynthia and Phaedra afford to walk?




Cynthia, Phaedra, NeNe and even Kandi cannot afford to walk.  Kandi was a has-been when she joined the cast.. It basically revived her career and keeps her in the media for people to buy her other products and get her onto other projects.

Let's face it, most of them were not earning nearly as much, if at all, compared to what they're making because of this platform.


----------



## KathyB

bag-princess said:


> that is far too long for my baby!  he does his little deal then wants right back in.  he is never out for more than 5 minutes unless someone else is outside.   now if the little yorkie girl next door is outside and in heat - i have to go and make him come in!!!  men!!!



I want them to get their running, stretching their legs and potty business done before they come back in.  In the summer, especially if it's really hot outside, they stay out no longer than 5 minutes, at the most.  Same for super cold weather.  My 2 senior girls take their time with potty.  They are like two little old ladies at the supermarket....one follows right behind the other and I swear I can hear them say, "here, hold my purse while I go to the bathroom."


----------



## KathyB

sgj99 said:


> and haven't her roles basically been Nene playing a part that has Nene's personality?  so she's not really acting but just being herself.



That's true, so basically, she's not really been "acting" so much as she's just being herself on-camera, just using a stage name (e.g, Glee, New Normal).


----------



## needloub

sgj99 said:


> and haven't her roles basically been Nene playing a part that has Nene's personality?  so she's not really acting but just being herself.



Yes!  Her scenes on those 2 shows are what she portrays every week...a loud-mouthed, fill-in-the-blank.....


----------



## Ladybug09

TMZ and other outlets are questioning whether Velvet is dead...


----------



## michie

Why would she tell ppl on Twitter she wasn't? I understand they're not supposed to give away plots, but wouldn't it had made better sense to say nothing at all?


----------



## Sassys

The Oxygen & Bravo Networks have announced their new line-up of shows.  On deck: Plenty of new shows including a look inside Kandi Burruss' recent wedding, &#8220;Sisters of Hip Hop,&#8221; featuring raptress Diamond AND &#8220;Fix My Choir,&#8221; with former Destiny&#8217;s Child member Michelle Williams. Read the deets on the new line-ups inside&#8230;


As summer approaches, all of our favorite winter shows will come to an end.  But Oxygen and Bravo are giving us something to look forward to.

The first show will give us a look inside &#8220;Real House of Atlanta&#8221; star Kandi Burruss&#8217; wedding to former "RHOA" exec Todd Tucker. Kandi and Todd tied the knot in Atlanta last weekend and their new show (which doesn&#8217;t have an official title yet) will show us the happenings leading up to their nuptials and the actual ceremony.

Kandi and Todd will executive produce the show as they plan a &#8220;Coming to America" themed wedding ceremony, signifying the couple's initial introduction in Africa. Aww&#8230;how sweet.


----------



## Sassys

michie said:


> Why would she tell ppl on Twitter she wasn't? I understand they're not supposed to give away plots, but wouldn't it had made better sense to say nothing at all?



Even if she faked it, there is no way for her to get busted. She can say she got a new dog if velvet is still alive. And she can say she named it velvet.


----------



## MsLVinDC

I don't know why I can quote long post, but this is for Sassy's post above....

Boooooooo! Yawn!


----------



## swags

Sassys said:


> Even if she faked it, there is no way for her to get busted. She can say she got a new dog if velvet is still alive. And she can say she named it velvet.





There's an article on TMZ suggesting she faked Velvets death and that Velvet may be living with Brandon as Brandon had tweeted some pics awhile back. It says Kenya is denying. 


http://www.tmz.com/2014/04/08/kenya-moore-dog-velvet-dead/


----------



## DC-Cutie

Speaking of Brandon..


----------



## michie

Brandon said the pics were over a year old. I think that was proven.


----------



## Bentley1

Well, I hope velvet is alive. If she made it up for the show, she's a sick woman. Why would she do that anyways? For sympathy points from the audience? Gross!


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> kandi - with no makeup on before wedding!!!!
> 
> she looks good without all that "gunk" on her face as my DH calls it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/mC8bg2BJG4/embed/#




Her hair is beautiful. I just wish she'd quit over tweezing her eyebrows.


----------



## djsmom

Kandis wedding pics


----------



## sgj99

djsmom said:


> Kandis wedding pics


 
i'm happy for her, i think Todd is a good guy i hate wedding tiaras.  the only women tiaras look good on are royals.


----------



## rockhollow

I hope to god that Kenya's wasn't playing us all about the death of Velvet. It was the only time I have felt anything other than disgust for her.


----------



## Sassys

No


----------



## Ginger Tea

Glad they were able to finally get married, but IMHO, she looks so...pageantry.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Even if she faked it, there is no way for her to get busted. She can say she got a new dog if velvet is still alive. And she can say she named it velvet.



give that dog enough face time and it would be clear to anyone that has yorkies.   before i had mine i thought they all looked alike but they don't.  




michie said:


> Brandon said the pics were over a year old. I think that was proven.



oh yea.  because brandon would never lie for kenya!  




Sassys said:


> No



girl please!!!!  you are too kind.  that is a OH HELL NO!!!!!  that dress is so prom queen ugly.


----------



## Nahreen

DC-Cutie said:


> Yeah, I'm with you keep the fraud going with the same wives. Too many changes, like NJ is no longer interesting.



The ATL cast has already changed a lot since the original first season cast with Kim, Sheree, Lisa, NeNe plus someone I can't remember. So the only one from the original cast now is NeNe. 

I remember the Africa trip and the argument between Sheree and Marlo. It was hysterically fun and all that hand waving.


----------



## djsmom

The dress looks like something you can get from Prince George's Plaza. I don't like it.


----------



## Nahreen

djsmom said:


> The dress looks like something you can get from Prince George's Plaza. I don't like it.



The feather part is awful. It makes me think of drag queens and feather stolas.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> No


Thats an ugly dress








Ginger Tea said:


> Glad they were able to finally get married, but IMHO, she looks so...pageantry.


Exactly and the color of the dress I don't like. It's like peaches and cream Barbie doll.








bag-princess said:


> give that dog enough face time and it would be clear to anyone that has yorkies.   before i had mine i thought they all looked alike but they dont.


I was going to answer as yesterday. Exactly they do not all look alike. They have certain distinguishing marks from breed to breed and from dog to dog. So I agree with you, give that dog enough face time, and people would definitely be able to figure out if this Velvet or not.


----------



## KathyB

The entire dress from top to bottom is horrid.  Nene's dress was bad, but this one goes to a new level of yuck.  The feathers.....oh, the feathers.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

What a horrible wedding dress... yuck!


----------



## cjy

Oh no what in the world???? That dress is beyond bad.  And the flowers! It looks like she is holding a bush in full bloom. Lordy have mercy.


----------



## djsmom

Details on the dress from Kandis Instagram


----------



## bag-princess

cjy said:


> Oh no what in the world???? That dress is beyond bad.  And the flowers! *It looks like she is holding a bush in full bloom*. Lordy have mercy.






:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## KathyB

Le Fais Do-Do?  Are they referring to the dress?


----------



## djsmom

KathyB said:


> Le Fais Do-Do?  Are they referring to the dress?




LOL!! Now that's funny


----------



## Ladybug09

KathyB said:


> Le Fais Do-Do?  Are they referring to the dress?



You wrong! Lol!!!


----------



## limom

cjy said:


> Oh no what in the world???? That dress is beyond bad.  And the flowers! It looks like she is holding a bush in full bloom. Lordy have mercy.




I can't figure out what is worst, her dress or his too tight tux???


----------



## KathyB

limom said:


> I can't figure out what is worst, her dress or his too tight tux???



I was so shocked by the dress, I didn't notice the tux, but it does seem a bit "poofy" in the back of the jacket.  It doesn't lay right.


----------



## Sassys

Her mother's face


----------



## djsmom

oh gosh, I can't wait until they air the wedding.


----------



## limom

Omg! Mama Joyce's face says it all


----------



## Bentley1

Lmao at Mama Joyce's face


----------



## zaara10

So far I don't see anything I like! The dresses are all awful. Mj's is not age appropriate IMO. I wonder what Riley wore. And which one is Todd's dd?
Can't wait to see it on tv though!


----------



## DivineMissM

Ladybug09 said:


> TMZ and other outlets are questioning whether Velvet is dead...





michie said:


> Why would she tell ppl on Twitter she wasn't? I understand they're not supposed to give away plots, but wouldn't it had made better sense to say nothing at all?





swags said:


> There's an article on TMZ suggesting she faked Velvets death and that Velvet may be living with Brandon as Brandon had tweeted some pics awhile back. It says Kenya is denying.
> 
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2014/04/08/kenya-moore-dog-velvet-dead/






Bentley1 said:


> Well, I hope velvet is alive. If she made it up for the show, she's a sick woman. Why would she do that anyways? For sympathy points from the audience? Gross!



My guess would be that she no longer wanted the dog and gave it away.  Or maybe she wasn't allowed to have dogs and her landlord found out?  In Kenya's mind this dead dog story was way better than saying she gave it away because then she gets to be the victim.  Which we all know is her favorite hobby.



djsmom said:


> Kandis wedding pics





Ginger Tea said:


> Glad they were able to finally get married, but IMHO, she looks so...pageantry.



Oh my Lord.  It's not my style, at all, but the tiaras just put it over the top in the ugly department.  Without those it would have been much less offensive to my eyeballs.


----------



## Ginger Tea

zaara10 said:


> So far I don't see anything I like! The dresses are all awful. Mj's is not age appropriate IMO. I wonder what Riley wore. And which one is Todd's dd?
> Can't wait to see it on tv though!




MJ's dress - would agree.  Something similar to Fantasia's dress may have a better look & fit.


----------



## MsLVinDC

Sassys said:


> No




Wth??? She is such a country bumpkin.


----------



## MsLVinDC

djsmom said:


> The dress looks like something you can get from Prince George's Plaza. I don't like it.




Dead!!! Not pg plaza!!! Lmao!


----------



## bag-princess

*Kandi Burruss $20,000 Wedding Dress RevealedDesigned By Married To Medicines Reco Chapple*





*Kandi Burruss* spared no expense while planning her wedding to *Todd Tucker*.
 We finally caught a look at the dress she wore to the actual ceremony  instead of the super short teaser that spread around social media over  the weekend.
 The $20,000 gown was designed by _Married To Medicine_ instigator, *Reco Chapple*, and was covered in jewels and ostrich feathers.
 The magazine reports that she also rocked a diamond tiara and hosted 300 guests at the lavish _Coming To America_-themed affair.
 I didnt know if I was going to be able to pull this all together, she told _InTouch_.
 I couldnt wait around hoping things would get better. I just had to do it and hope for the best.
 Fans will get to see how the whole thing went down when Kandis wedding special, airs on Bravo.












http://cocoafab.com/kandi-burruss-2...esigned-by-married-to-medicines-reco-chapple/


----------



## Longchamp

"I didn't know if I was going to be able  pull this all together.". 

I can't imagine much worse if she wasn't --over the knee white boots.

Anybody have pix of her 2nd dress at reception?  Might have some redeeming qualities.


----------



## Sinarta

Everything at Kandi's wedding looks tragic. Is it a trend for bridemade to wear white? Looks like everyone is getting married.


----------



## GoGlam

djsmom said:


> Kandis wedding pics




Is that a joke!? She looks like a beauty queen that doesn't want to put her crown away.


----------



## KathyB

Sinarta said:


> Everything at Kandi's wedding looks tragic. Is it a trend for bridemade to wear white? Looks like everyone is getting married.



Yep, it looks like a group wedding and the dresses some of them were wearing were not flattering at all.  MJ's dress was the most unflattering of all, age inappropriate, the whole list.


----------



## Bentley1

The bridesmaids look better than Kandi, dresses/hair/makeup/everything.


----------



## bobobob

.


----------



## bag-princess

bobobob said:


> RHoA is renewed for seventh season!
> 
> http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/04/08/bravo-new-series-2014/




i never doubted that.




Bentley1 said:


> The bridesmaids look better than Kandi, dresses/hair/makeup/everything.




and you know that is tragic!!!!  some brides go out of their way to make sure their bridesmaids do NOT outshine them.  kandi did the opposite!   lawd!!


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

djsmom said:


> Kandis wedding pics


No. Just no.

Looks like a wedding that took place in 1998.


----------



## bag-princess

i posted yesterday that Reco Chapple is the designer of his dress and he is on the show "married to medicine" - is he supposed to be all that?????
cause that dress sure isn't!!!


----------



## Sassys

I knew this was going to happen.


Beverly Hills ladies and RadarOnline.com has exclusively learned that her latest target is Kenya Moore and that their fights are &#8220;out of control&#8221; on the Celebrity Apprentice set.

Fresh off her beat-down by Porsha Stewart during the Real Housewives of Atlanta reunion show taping, Moore, 43, is now getting attacked by her counterpart from the 90210. &#8220;Brandi is obsessed with Kenya, she&#8217;s been attacking her looks, her attitude and she even said something nasty about Kenya&#8217;s &#8216;fat butt,&#8217;&#8221; a source close to the situation told Radar.

As Radar previously reported, Glanville, 41, has been fighting with Kate Gosselin, 39, and now Moore is her line of fire.&#8220;Brandi hates Kenya and every chance she gets she rips into her,&#8221; the source told Radar.Radar also just revealed that Glanville was &#8220;reprimanded&#8221; on Donald *****&#8217;s hit show and told to go to her hotel room to get herself together. She told ***** that she was &#8220;crumbling under the pressure,&#8221; of the show.

The World According To Brandi Glanville! The &#8216;Real Housewife Of Beverly Hills&#8217; Star&#8217;s 30 Most Ridiculous & Outrageous Quotes

&#8220;Everyone thinks Brandi is just starting fights to get better TV time but she&#8217;s personally attacking Kenya and being really ugly to her,&#8221; the source said.&#8220;She is out of control with her attitude and is turning her hate on Kenya.&#8221;

radar.com


----------



## LADC_chick

michie said:


> Brandon said the pics were over a year old. I think that was proven.





bag-princess said:


> oh yea.  because brandon would never lie for kenya!



But the pic I saw was posted on Brandon's Twitter over a year ago. You can't fake that.


----------



## rockhollow

That was one ugly wedding dress! I kind of liked the top, all those crystals, but the feather bottom and color - just plain NO. The bouquet was enormous, and Todd's suit was really ill fitting. Sadly, the whole thing was bad. The only part I really liked was Mama Joyce's face.


----------



## bag-princess

rockhollow said:


> *That was one ugly wedding dress! *I kind of liked the top, all those crystals, but the feather bottom and color - just plain NO. The bouquet was enormous, and Todd's suit was really ill fitting. Sadly, the whole thing was bad. The only part I really liked was Mama Joyce's face.




for real!!!

i hate to think what the entire wedding cost if that dress was 20 G's!!!!   then the table cloths that looked like they matched her dress! and it looked like she was carrying an entire shrub of roses!


----------



## rockhollow

The ostrich feathers on the train seem to be a different color than the ones on her dress - maybe bad lighting in the photo, or just bad! I guess she'd have the train only for going down the aisle, then remove it.
In that photo, there are candles on the floor behind her, she's lucky she didn't catch that dress on fire.
Now that might have been something to see.


----------



## djsmom

bag-princess said:


> for real!!!
> 
> i hate to think what the entire wedding cost if that dress was 20 G's!!!!   then the table cloths that looked like they matched her dress! and it looked like she was carrying an entire shrub of roses!




It cost $400,000.


----------



## djsmom

Let me find his statement, Kandis team didn't want Chapelle to make the dress. He goes on about the cost of the materials, and it took a week to make.


----------



## bag-princess

djsmom said:


> It cost $400,000.








djsmom said:


> Let me find his statement, Kandis team didn't want Chapelle to make the dress. *He goes on about the cost of the materials, and it took a week to make*.




he needs to quit!!!


----------



## djsmom

bag-princess said:


> he needs to quit!!!




Found it


----------



## DC-Cutie

Reco knows good and hell well he overcharged kandi for that dress.


----------



## djsmom

More information is coming out about Porsha. Allegedly, she struck Kenya because she called her out on cheating while married to Kordell. She is being accused of sleeping with two producers on the show and the wife of one of them is speaking out. It was on LSA and if I see on a blog tomorrow i will post it here.


----------



## Ladybug09

Megs said:


> Personally, I want a Bottega Bag more than anything! I saw them in the store and got to feel how beautiful their leather is and yearn for one big time!! (hint hint Vlad!)



Ahhh dip!


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Reco knows good and hell well he overcharged kandi for that dress.





by $19,900!   that ain't nothing but a David's Bridal dress that he reworked!!!!  :giggles:

and him saying how they slaved over it doesn't change that.  it makes it even more dreadful!  (i miss dwight at these times!!)


----------



## Kansashalo

GoGlam said:


> Is that a joke!? She looks like a beauty queen that doesn't want to put her crown away.



PERFECT description of Kandi in that getup!


----------



## Sassys

I can't believe women are still wearing crowns on their wedding day. SMH, hello 1980's. If you are not royalty why are you wearing a crown.


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> I can't believe women are still wearing crowns on their wedding day. SMH, hello 1980's. If you are not royalty why are you wearing a crown.



 

My first impression was how dated Kandi looked. The crown is just a mess to top off the mess of a dress she wore.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I can't believe women are still wearing crowns on their wedding day. SMH, hello 1980's. If you are not royalty why are you wearing a crown.




kandi is one of those bride's that made the same mistake -  still thinks she can use/do all the things that she first dreamed about for her wedding when she was a teenager dreaming of her prince charming!

if i did not know it and someone showed me that pic - i would swear it was a wedding in the 80's!!!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> *kandi is one of those bride's that made the same mistake -  Still thinks she can use/do all the things that she first dreamed about for her wedding when she was a teenager dreaming of her prince charming!*
> 
> if i did not know it and someone showed me that pic - i would swear it was a wedding in the 80's!!!



yes!!!!


----------



## sgj99

Sassys said:


> I can't believe women are still wearing crowns on their wedding day. SMH, hello 1980's. If you are not royalty why are you wearing a crown.


 
that's what i thought!  i hate tiaras on brides, it just looks too " i wanna be a princess!"  and yes, those tiara's in the 80s with the big bow in the back that dipped down the forehead in the front to make a V, i remember those


----------



## GoGlam

kansashalo said:


> perfect description of kandi in that getup!


----------



## KathyB

That dress with the tiara and the rose/gardenia bush she was carrying was a hot mess from top to bottom!


----------



## djsmom

Shes been hash tagging life of a wife on her Instagram pics, and people are commenting about how she's only been a wife for a few days.


----------



## Longchamp

She's back.  Kim zolciak to start 3rd season of don't be tardy to the party on Bravo.


----------



## Sassys

Longchamp said:


> She's back.  Kim zolciak to start 3rd season of don't be tardy to the party on Bravo.



Nobody cares...


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Nobody cares...




Please believe this!!!!


----------



## djsmom

This is for all of members who was commenting on Kandis short fingers, she's giving y'all a close up. LOL


----------



## PrincessCypress

sassys said:


> nobody cares...


+1!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kandi has some chubby fingers


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Kandi has some chubby fingers




:giggles:

i know it is wrong but i can't help but to laugh at those little sausage fingers.   i am sure they would much rather us notice the rolex watches instead but............
that ring doesn't do her any favors either.


----------



## djsmom

bag-princess said:


> :giggles:
> 
> i know it is wrong but i can't help but to laugh at those little sausage fingers.   i am sure they would much rather us notice the rolex watches instead but............
> that ring doesn't do her any favors either.




They were commenting in rolexes before the rings and the different types of gold.


----------



## bag-princess

djsmom said:


> They were commenting in rolexes before the rings and the different types of gold.





i noticed it too but it is not a big deal to me because me and my DH are the same way.  i love and will wear only yellow gold - he loves white gold. our wedding rings/watches/jewelry do not match either.  it is not necessary IMO.


----------



## djsmom

bag-princess said:


> i noticed it too but it is not a big deal to me because me and my DH are the same way.  i love and will wear only yellow gold - he loves white gold. our wedding rings/watches/jewelry do not match either.  it is not necessary IMO.




I agree with you. They are dragging her about a photo she posted in her swimsuit. Kandi can't catch a break though.


----------



## livethelake

Originally posted in the Hermes forum...............

(I can't get past her legs..........)


NeNe Leakes was seen leaving Dancing With The Stars rehearsals in  Hollywood on Friday and at LAX with her husband Gregg on Friday dailymail


----------



## KathyB

Sassys said:


> Nobody cares...





bag-princess said:


> Please believe this!!!!





PrincessCypress said:


> +1!!!



I care and obviously, millions of others do, too or it wouldn't be coming back for a third season.


----------



## GoGlam

KathyB said:


> I care and obviously, millions of others do, too or it wouldn't be coming back for a third season.




I would rather watch Kim decide how she's going to build her home than NeNe call Peter a "b*tch."


----------



## bag-princess

livethelake said:


> Originally posted in the Hermes forum...............
> 
> (I can't get past her legs..........)
> 
> 
> NeNe Leakes was seen leaving Dancing With The Stars rehearsals in  Hollywood on Friday and at LAX with her husband Gregg on Friday dailymail
> 
> 
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/premier-designers/hermes/2576450d1397289606-stars-public-figures-and-their-hermes-article-0-1d0a96e400000578-780_634x871.jpg





what the hell!!!!????  

is that photoshop gone wrong???  those are not the legs of a woman!!!
if i start from the bottom up i would swear that this is a pic of some guy going to the bball court!!!!


----------



## GoGlam

djsmom said:


> This is for all of members who was commenting on Kandis short fingers, she's giving y'all a close up. LOL




That is a different engagement ring than the cluster of diamonds she had before.  Looks like the new one is a round brilliant with halo.

Looks like Mama Joyce was right about Kandi getting a ring she didn't want

Previous ring:


----------



## bag-princess

GoGlam said:


> I would rather watch Kim decide how she's going to build her home than NeNe call Peter a "b*tch."





hmmmm.........................nope.   i will take the *****assness any.day.of.the.week over kim.


----------



## GoGlam

DISCLAIMER: this content is graphic. Mods please delete if it's too much.

Went to Kandi's Instagram to find more new engagement ring and what I found was:




WTF


----------



## bag-princess

djsmom said:


> I agree with you. They are dragging her about a photo she posted in her swimsuit. Kandi can't catch a break though.




oh boy!  she was obviously feeling good about herself or she would not have posted it.  she knows that everyone will not have nice things to say and doesn't get all twisted about it.


----------



## djsmom

bag-princess said:


> oh boy!  she was obviously feeling good about herself or she would not have posted it.  she knows that everyone will not have nice things to say and doesn't get all twisted about it.




Goglam just posted it. That should've been for Todd's eyes only.


----------



## Love4H

Is she crazy or what?


----------



## GoGlam

I just cannot believe she would put that on the internet.  It doesn't make me blush, personally.. But I would never do that to myself or my man.

Attention-seeking behavior.


----------



## bag-princess

GoGlam said:


> I just cannot believe she would put that on the internet.  It doesn't make me blush, personally.. *But I would never do that to myself or my man.
> *
> Attention-seeking behavior.




OMG!!!!


i really hope this was something she MEANT to get out because if not............oh man!!


and if she meant for it to be seen by people other than todd - kandi needs a drink because she is SERIOUSLY  thirsty when she should be thinking about other things!!!


ITA with djsmom - that kind of pic is for todd's eyes ONLY!!!!


----------



## GoGlam

bag-princess said:


> OMG!!!!
> 
> 
> i really hope this was something she MEANT to get out because if not............oh man!!
> 
> 
> and if she meant for it to be seen by people other than todd - kandi needs a drink because she is SERIOUSLY  thirsty when she should be thinking about other things!!!
> 
> 
> ITA with djsmom - that kind of pic is for todd's eyes ONLY!!!!




Agreed!


----------



## rockhollow

why Kandi oh why? And who took that photo - Todd? There is so much shade I could say about this unfortunate photo - but I'll go with just yuck!


----------



## djsmom

She mad a flipogram promoting a song from her soundtrack about legs, thighs, body... and having a good man. Here are the other pics from her Instagram


----------



## KathyB

livethelake said:


> Originally posted in the Hermes forum...............
> 
> (I can't get past her legs..........)
> 
> 
> NeNe Leakes was seen leaving Dancing With The Stars rehearsals in  Hollywood on Friday and at LAX with her husband Gregg on Friday dailymail
> 
> 
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/premier-designers/hermes/2576450d1397289606-stars-public-figures-and-their-hermes-article-0-1d0a96e400000578-780_634x871.jpg



A dude carrying a blue Birkin.


----------



## limom

Kandi's body is not bad.
The picture posted by Goglam is a bit much!


----------



## Ginger Tea

They are dressed better in the Bahamas than at the wedding.  Tragic.


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> They are dressed better in the Bahamas than at the wedding.  Tragic.





:lolots::lolots:


that is the gospel!!!


----------



## swags

limom said:


> Kandi's body is not bad.
> The picture posted by Goglam is a bit much!





She is looking good and like she trimmed down a bit. That picture though........damn. I can hear last season's Kenya hollering about a&& crack.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'll give it to her, she's stretchmark free and not giggly. Just need to keep all of that under wraps for her HUSBAND.


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> Nobody cares...



 so true


----------



## pquiles

DC-Cutie said:


> I'll give it to her, she's stretchmark free and not giggly. Just need to keep all of that under wraps for her HUSBAND.




Well... In all fairness, Kandi is covering down for Todd.  He has no thighs, calves or bootay so he's proud of his woman.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> *I'll give it to her, she's stretchmark free and not giggly*. Just need to keep all of that under wraps for her HUSBAND.





i have learned - that unless i see it them person then i don't believe most of anything i see that someone posts!! in this age of photoshop/filters etc. i have been shocked and amazed too many times after making those kind of claims!


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> i have learned - that unless i see it them person then i don't believe most of anything i see that someone posts!! in this age of photoshop/filters etc. i have been shocked and amazed too many times after making those kind of claims!



When she was at the beach, I think on their trip to Miami, she was a stretchmark free..  I'm stretchmark free, lot to do with genetics and general skincare. 

Either way, she looks good.


----------



## ClassicFab

Sassys said:


> The Oxygen & Bravo Networks have announced their new line-up of shows.  On deck: *Plenty of new shows including a look inside Kandi Burruss' recent wedding, Sisters of Hip Hop, featuring raptress Diamond AND Fix My Choir, with former Destinys Child member Michelle Williams.*



Nay, nay, nay! Smh and lol at Fix My Choir



Sassys said:


> No






Bentley1 said:


> The bridesmaids look better than Kandi, dresses/hair/makeup/everything.



Kandi's wedding looks tragic and dated. Smh that the bridesmaids look  better than her. I am not a fan of the white BM dresses either.



djsmom said:


> More information is coming out about Porsha. Allegedly, she struck Kenya because she called her out on cheating while married to Kordell. She is being accused of sleeping with two producers on the show and the wife of one of them is speaking out. It was on LSA and if I see on a blog tomorrow i will post it here.



Damn, Porcha. Waiting for the tea....


----------



## DC-Cutie

Well, nene will be on WWHL tonight. Maybe she will spill more tea on the fight


----------



## Ginger Tea

Late on the repeat episode, but all that MJ drama, could have been avoided if she took the initiative to do what Todd did and talk, talk, talk.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Is velvet being buried in a landfill?


----------



## Oruka

This is a bit much for a dog for a 43 yr old women. Wow


----------



## Ginger Tea

...or Is it Stone Mountain. Good question.


----------



## DC-Cutie

So where is her King, Brandon or Miss Lawrence, Marlo and her other 'friends'?


----------



## Ginger Tea

Why can't Cynthia put the dog down?


----------



## Ginger Tea

DC-Cutie said:


> So where is her King, Brandon or Miss Lawrence, Marlo and her other 'friends'?




Bloop!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Is velvet being buried in a landfill?



:lolots::lolots:

Not a single tear coming out of Kenya's eyes.


----------



## Sinarta

DC-Cutie said:


> Is velvet being buried in a landfill?




Laugh of the day!


----------



## Oruka

Where was Kandi?


----------



## rockhollow

DC-Cutie said:


> Is velvet being buried in a landfill?





LOL, I wondered that myself.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm just saying, don't hey have pet cemeteries?  Phaedra was looking to get into burying pets, they'd could have worked together. 

I mean for all of Kenya's fabulousness, that was some funeral.


----------



## Sassys

Apollo, try having a real job that is legal.


----------



## Sassys

Not a single piece of furniture in that house.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chile......Lauren needs some makeup!  Stat!


----------



## Oruka

Too much cuteness? Ayden and Dylan, seriously pretty children!


----------



## Sassys

Why is she still wearing Kordell's ring???


----------



## Ginger Tea

Is Porsha's house furnished with the exception of the kitchen and family room? Oops, someone else saw that too...


----------



## DC-Cutie

The fake lashes, baby hair and 20" Brazilian Polynesian remi is killing my soul...


----------



## Sassys

That dog looks exactly like Cynthia. 

Uh, you need help turning on YOUR husband ????


----------



## Ginger Tea

What is going on in Cynthia's home....mad corny


----------



## Sassys

Damn, when your man is laughing at you being sexy there is a major problem.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I don't need to watch Uncle Ben get aroused


----------



## Ginger Tea

Sassys said:


> Damn, when your man is laughing at you being sexy there is a major problem.




Bloop!  This seems to be a rare occurrence in this household.  Maybe that's why the strip club is of such interest to Peter.


----------



## DC-Cutie

The front if nenes hair looks like Big Red's when he hung one of the five heartbeats over the balcony..


----------



## Ginger Tea

DC-Cutie said:


> The front if nenes hair looks like Big Red's when he hung one of the five heartbeats over the balcony..




Really, really wish she would get this fixed, please.


----------



## djsmom

DC-Cutie said:


> The front if nenes hair looks like Big Red's when he hung one of the five heartbeats over the balcony..




LOL. Yessss


----------



## KathyB

Oruka said:


> This is a bit much for a dog for a 43 yr old women. Wow



I disagree.  Grief can be just as devastating over losing a pet as losing a family member.  When I lost my Collie in 2008 to cancer, the night we had him put down, I couldn't hardly walk , I was so terribly hurt and sad and I cried for weeks after.  Even now I can see a picture of him and tear up.

I felt so bad for Kenya.  I felt ever ounce of pain she was feeling. :cry:


----------



## Oruka

RHOA is not making Todd look good


----------



## Ginger Tea

Oruka said:


> RHOA is not making Todd look good




"How does this work?"


----------



## Ginger Tea

Good question by Eddie Levert?


----------



## djsmom

This finale is boring. The scene where Todd walked on the house, they didn't know whether to hug, kiss, or dap, so they just sat down.


----------



## Oruka

Just saw the reunion preview, poor Porscha. She was def provoked by Kenya but self control is a necessity when one signs on to be on a reality show.


----------



## KathyB

Ginger Tea said:


> Bloop!  This seems to be a rare occurrence in this household.  Maybe that's why the strip club is of such interest to Peter.



This is clearly not Peter's idea of sexy.  If I went to that much trouble and my husband laughed, I'd kick him in the nads, throw the champagne in his face and leave.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Let me find out Kandi is about to be the Chitlin' circuit queen....


----------



## Ginger Tea

MJ & dad don't look too enthused.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ginger Tea said:


> MJ & dad don't look too enthused.



She never looks enthused. That's not her dad, that's the boyfriend.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Oruka said:


> Just saw the reunion preview, poor Porscha. She was def provoked by Kenya but self control is a necessity when one signs on to be on a reality show.




True, but guess she's been holding on for two seasons and the final button was pushed.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> She never looks enthused. That's not her dad, that's the boyfriend.



I thought it said Kandi's dad when they showed him.


----------



## Ginger Tea

DC-Cutie said:


> She never looks enthused. That's not her dad, that's the boyfriend.




Oops.  I stand corrected.  He didn't look enthused much either. It did say Titus, Kandi's dad.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Sassys said:


> I thought it said Kandi's dad when they showed him.




Thought that's what I saw also.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I thought it said Kandi's dad when they showed him.



Nope. 

The man she is talking to is her father.


----------



## KathyB

Ginger Tea said:


> "How does this work?"



I thought Todd was on the production team of RHofATL?  Shouldn't he know how things work?


----------



## Sassys

Is her father wearing makeup? His face and neck are two different colors.


----------



## Ginger Tea

How is Kenya hugging Porsha and then slam her on the reunion.  Terrible.


----------



## djsmom

Porsha did drag kenya


----------



## Ginger Tea

djsmom said:


> Porsha did drag kenya
> View attachment 2578608




And the baton that Kenya pointed in Porsha's face is laying at the top of Kenya's head.


----------



## Sassys

Uh, Nene has 20k yet renting her house.

Stop buying your own engagement ring.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Have to give it to NeNe, she has pretty good legs.


----------



## djsmom

Ginger Tea said:


> Have to give it to NeNe, she has pretty good legs.




Did you see the picture of her legs someone posted earlier?


----------



## Ginger Tea

djsmom said:


> Did you see the picture of her legs someone posted earlier?




She's on WWHL now.  She told Andy Cynthia goes whichever way the wind is blowing.


----------



## swags

Sassys said:


> :lolots::lolots:
> 
> Not a single tear coming out of Kenya's eyes.



I had to fast forward the Velvet memorial. I couldn't take another round of Kenya's theatrics.


----------



## Sassys

Nene is going to fall so hard from her high horse and no one to help brush her off except Greg. She is to full of herself.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Very pointed questions to NeNe by Andy.  She even said Kenya is good for the show because she brings drams although she doesn't like her personally.


----------



## Oruka

Ginger Tea said:


> She's on WWHL now.  She told Andy Cynthia goes whichever way the wind is blowing.



Truth. Cynthia has no loyalty. She sees that Kenya is the queen of RHOA and she has aligned herself with Kenya in order to guarantee her airtime.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Sassys said:


> Nene is going to fall so hard from her high horse and no one to help brush her off except Greg. She is to full of herself.




Sad but true.  But Greg is the only one she needs to do that anyway.  In TV land on e you fall from grace no one knows or cares.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Uh, Nene has 20k yet renting her house.
> 
> Stop buying your own engagement ring.



How do you know she purchased it?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Conversating!!!  I need nene to just stop trying to speak with any bit of intelligence.


----------



## sgj99

Sassys said:


> Nene is going to fall so hard from her high horse and no one to help brush her off except Greg. She is to full of herself.



i finally caught what she said about her "alter ego NayNay" this evening:  she's not responsible for what comes out of NayNay's mouth ... what!!!  she said this after she called Peter a b*tch.


----------



## Shoegal30

Wow...thats all i can say to this wwhl interview...smh


----------



## Ginger Tea

DC-Cutie said:


> Conversating!!!  I need nene to just stop trying to speak with any bit of intelligence.




Really dislike that non-word.


----------



## BagBragger

DC-Cutie said:


> Conversating!!!  I need nene to just stop trying to speak with any bit of intelligence.




Just had that same thought, and just told someone the other day that conversate/ing is not a word...regardless of how many people use it.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> How do you know she purchased it?



You know damn well Greg does not have money for a 15carat ring. they live in a rental, but you got money for a 15carat ring?


----------



## swags

Ginger Tea said:


> True, but guess she's been holding on for two seasons and the final button was pushed.



Based on the preview, I could see why Porsha lost it. Shouldn't do it but the point of the reunion is to exchange insults so its bound to escalate.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lawd!!  Dwight is now on married to medicine.


----------



## djsmom

it seems Andy is over Nene, his facial expressions were funny.


----------



## Ginger Tea

djsmom said:


> it seems Andy is over Nene, his facial expressions were funny.




Andy is not one to be trusted.  He always has similar expressions when he's interviewing, but don't trust him.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ginger Tea said:


> Andy is not one to be trusted.  He always has similar expressions when he's interviewing, but don't trust him.



That's his poker face.


----------



## Ginger Tea

DC-Cutie said:


> That's his poker face.




Ha. Guess so. He knows NeNe is a cash cow for the network he's an exec for.


----------



## Sassys

So basically if you are friend's with Nene, you are not allowed to be friends with anyone else. So damn childish.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Sassys said:


> So basically if you are friend's with Nene, you are not allowed to be friends with anyone else. So damn childish.




Not sure if that's what I get.  What I got was, if I'm doing something wrong, let me know, but don't let the opinions of others tickle your ears and then side with them.  I think...


----------



## Sassys

Ginger Tea said:


> Not sure if that's what I get.  What I got was, if I'm doing something wrong, let me know, but don't let the opinions of others tickle your ears and then side with them.  I think...



No. Nene didn't like Kim being friends with Sheere. She didn't like Marlo being friend's with Kenya and now doesn't like Cynthia being friend's with Kenya. If you are friend's with people she doesn't like, she can't be bothered with you.


----------



## KathyB

Nene's perception of friendship is very immature and very high school.


----------



## DC-Cutie

KathyB said:


> Nene's perception of friendship is very immature and very high school.



It's very territorial


----------



## KathyB

DC-Cutie said:


> It's very territorial



She referred to loyalty to Andy in a very sarcastic way, but she actually demands loyalty in a friend to the point of exclusivity.  It's OK for her to have several friends, but THOSE friends cannot have friends other than her.  Along with being the Queen of Arrogance, she's also the Empress of Insecurity.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Sassys said:


> No. Nene didn't like Kim being friends with Sheere. She didn't like Marlo being friend's with Kenya and now doesn't like Cynthia being friend's with Kenya. If you are friend's with people she doesn't like, she can't be bothered with you.




Okay, these women are camera friends so can't feel sorry for any alliances or the lack thereof.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I won't even call them camera friends, they are castmates


----------



## Ginger Tea

DC-Cutie said:


> I won't even call them camera friends, they are castmates






True.


----------



## Ladybug09

djsmom said:


> Goglam just posted it. That should've been for Todd's eyes only.


Agreed!!!!








limom said:


> Kandi's body is not bad.
> The picture posted by Goglam is a bit much!










swags said:


> She is looking good and like she trimmed down a bit. That picture though........damn. I can hear last season's Kenya hollering about a&& crack.





Kandi strikes me as a crash dieter.






bag-princess said:


> i have learned - that unless i see it them person then i don't believe most of anything i see that someone posts!! in this age of photoshop/filters etc. i have been shocked and amazed too many times after making those kind of claims!


Ditto!!








DC-Cutie said:


> Is velvet being buried in a landfill?


Girl, I was wondering if it was on the side of a highway.








Oruka said:


> Where was Kandi?











KathyB said:


> I disagree.  Grief can be just as devastating over losing a pet as losing a family member.  When I lost my Collie in 2008 to cancer, the night we had him put down, I couldn't hardly walk , I was so terribly hurt and sad and I cried for weeks after.  Even now I can see a picture of him and tear up.
> 
> I felt so bad for Kenya.  I felt ever ounce of pain she was feeling. :cry:




Yup, I was Very distraught over the death of my dog. Its no joke.






djsmom said:


> Porsha did drag kenya
> View attachment 2578608




Dang, you freeze framed it! Lol






Sassys said:


> Nene is going to fall so hard from her high horse and no one to help brush her off except Greg. She is to full of herself.


All of this.

Also, I always thought she bought that ring for herself too!


----------



## GaudyGirl

Did Kenya's Aunt ask to take the "yurn" of ashes???


----------



## zaara10

Nene's facial expressions during the wwhl interview were especially ugly. At least her hair looked better.


----------



## GaudyGirl

Dear Nene, 
    This is the letter D. You should use it at the end of approximately half of the words that you are ending with the letter T.  K?Thanks!


----------



## tonij2000

GaudyGirl said:


> Did Kenya's Aunt ask to take the "yurn" of ashes???



Yep!


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Is velvet being buried in a landfill?




that was the tackiest pet cemetery!!!!! 



Oruka said:


> This is a bit much for a dog for a 43 yr old women. Wow




because she is putting on her own show!!!  drama is her middle name. 





Ginger Tea said:


> Why can't Cynthia put the dog down?




really!!!!   but then again - as someone said - it looked like a damn landfill and she may have been afraid of what her baby would step in around there!     but he seriously did not want to be held at all and she looked funny trying to contain him!!


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> I won't even call them camera friends, they are castmates



that is all - take the friend out of it.  PERIOD!!!



Oruka said:


> Truth. *Cynthia has no loyalty.* She sees that Kenya is the queen of RHOA and she has aligned herself with Kenya in order to guarantee her airtime.



this is her to a "T"!!!  she knows she has no hope on her own so she needs to hitch her little red wagon to someone that does!!



Sassys said:


> You know damn well Greg does not have money for a 15carat ring. *they live in a rental, but you got money for a 15carat ring*?





please!!!  that does not mean a thing!!!   people will find the money for what they really really want - and greg wanted NeNe back!!  he had to impress her!!

i can't tell you how many times - DH and i talk about this alot!!! - i have seen mercedes and other very $$$$ cars parked in front of homes that look like they are on the city condemned list!!  and they park it on the yard in the front door in order to keep an eye on it because there is NO garage!!!  instead of spending the money wisely they want to get something to brag about - "look what i got!!"  and even if they are renting - rental's like the house/neighborhood they are in ain't cheap deals!!


----------



## sgj99

GaudyGirl said:


> Did Kenya's Aunt ask to take the "yurn" of ashes???



yes she did!


----------



## zuzu717

GaudyGirl said:


> Dear Nene,
> This is the letter D. You should use it at the end of approximately half of the words that you are ending with the letter T.  K?Thanks!



Exactly! What the heck is a "frient?" Lol. Then when she says it she always puts emphasis on the T.


----------



## bag-princess

GaudyGirl said:


> Dear Nene,
> This is the letter D. You should use it at the end of approximately half of the words that you are ending with the letter T.  K?Thanks!





:lolots::lolots:


----------



## DC-Cutie

I really hope Andy will ask her about her love of butchering words!


----------



## djsmom

zuzu717 said:


> Exactly! What the heck is a "frient?" Lol. Then when she says it she always puts emphasis on the T.




According to Marlo, she bought the rings herself. She had a lot to say on twitter after nenes interview on WWHL. She said nenes lying, they hung out 4 times after the wedding and she's the one who invited her ti the winery. She said nene was an adulterer an was calling her ex. She said nene needs to get her nose redone. And, some other stuff.


----------



## bag-princess

djsmom said:


> According to Marlo, she bought the rings herself. She had a lot to say on twitter after nenes interview on WWHL. She said nenes lying, they hung out 4 times after the wedding and she's the one who invited her ti the winery. She said nene was an adulterer an was calling her ex. She said nene needs to get her nose redone. And, some other stuff.





marlo acts like a jilted lover!!!!   crying and acting all upset because nene doesn't want her anymore!     bye!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

djsmom said:


> According to Marlo, she bought the rings herself. She had a lot to say on twitter after nenes interview on WWHL. She said nenes lying, they hung out 4 times after the wedding and she's the one who invited her ti the winery. She said nene was an adulterer an was calling her ex. She said nene needs to get her nose redone. And, some other stuff.



I died at her 'no furniture' shade.


----------



## djsmom

DC-Cutie said:


> I died at her 'no furniture' shade.




Yes, They probably have quite a bit of dirt on each other.


----------



## djsmom

bag-princess said:


> marlo acts like a jilted lover!!!!   crying and acting all upset because nene doesn't want her anymore!     bye!!!




nene keeps taking jabs at her. She calls her Manho or Manlo, every chance she gets. She's no better than kenya and porsha situation.


----------



## Ginger Tea

The Real Housewives Hall Of Shame  18 Bravolebrities Who Said Cheese For Their Mug Shots!
Posted on Apr 8, 2014 @ 3:35AM

9 of 18
Peter Thomas: The Real Housewives of Atlanta
Cynthia Baileys club owner husband, 53, appeared in two Atlanta mug shots that have surfaced on the web. In 2008, Thomas was allegedly arrested for simple battery. A year later, Thomas was reportedly busted on two different charges  simple battery and battery with visible harm. Both times, Thomas was released the same day after posting bond. Thomas told the Sister2Sister blog in 2011 that he was found not guilty, apparently for the 2009 incident.

This maybe old news, but is it a perquisite for Bravo's cast to have criminal records?


----------



## DC-Cutie

djsmom said:


> Yes, They probably have quite a bit of dirt on each other.



I'm sure....


----------



## bag-princess

djsmom said:


> nene keeps taking jabs at her. She calls her Manho or Manlo, every chance she gets. She's no better than kenya and porsha situation.





and that is fine - jab back.  but then don't sit there and cry later because she hurt your feelings and you want to know why!


----------



## Sassys

4/14/14


----------



## bag-princess

Bravo Press Release Breaks Down RHOA Reunion;Nene on Millionaire Matchmaker




http://tamaratattles.com/2014/04/14...-rhoa-reunion-nene-on-millionaire-matchmaker/


----------



## Ladybug09

zuzu717 said:


> Exactly! What the heck is a "frient?" Lol. Then when she says it she always puts emphasis on the T.



That's her trying to talk"proper". I hate when she goes into that mode...she massacres the English language.


----------



## ClassicFab

I'm finally watching the WWHL interview. I must say, Kenya Moore knows what she is doing. The entire first half of this interview has been in reference to Kenya. I would be surprised if Bravo lets her go. She is keeping all the drama going, which they know equals more ratings. 

Nene is full of sh!t throughout this interview. She is full of herself and it is disgusting. She better hope that her loud-mouth attitude stays in for the next few years because she will take a mighty fall if not. And it is fortunately too late for her to fall back on her body/looks. 

And Andy is so messy/shady. He is a subtle one...the look on his face when Nene stated she had $20k to give away was shade. *insert Tamar shaaaaaaade gif here*

ETA: Damn, Nene is salty as tortilla chips about Cynthia. Trying to get poor Cynthia fired knowing GOOD and DAMN well Cynthia need this check. It's like that, Nene????? Stay mad boo! 

Cynthia, she is doing you a favor. Run girl, runnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Ginger Tea

Nene, Bravo & Andy all know too well the game they are playing.  Nene is keeping herself relevant, just like Donald *****.  He's a loud mouth person and that keeps him relevant even when it's madness he speaks.  

Kenya, is riding this reality show all the way to the bank along with the rest of them.  

Andy & Bravo are laughing all the way to the bank with all the women's madness.  If you're not crazy or drama free, then you have no place on a RH show. Any of them...

Oh, if Porsha gets the boot after dragging Kenya, then sadly, she got that off her chest and maybe now she can leave Kenya and all that entails behind...

I never agree or understand the way women treat each other.  If a person doesn't want to be bothered with you, so what! Keep it moving.  According to NeNe on WWHL, after they apologized for the whole calling Peter out his name, Cynthia was all right. Then that scenario changed and she was no longer all right and accepting of the apology.  If that's the case call each other and say that.  Hence, they kick each other to the curb.  Just utter foolishness. 

Again I repeat, "At the end of the day, none of these women are your friends." If nothing else, that's one thing Nene said correctly. Bloop...


----------



## ClassicFab

Nene, boo, you manly looking as well. She throwing these she-man jabs like she Halle Berry out here. Girl, what?


----------



## zuzu717

Ladybug09 said:


> That's her trying to talk"proper". I hate when she goes into that mode...she massacres the English language.



Yeah she speaks just as proper as Madea does... "Heller. Hur yur durwin?" (In my Madea voice) lol


----------



## zaara10

ClassicFab said:


> Nene, boo, you manly looking as well. She throwing these she-man jabs like she Halle Berry out here. Girl, what?



I think it's bc Marlo sounds manly too. But I agree w/ u. Kim called nene a moose once & that's all I see!


----------



## DivineMissM

GaudyGirl said:


> Did Kenya's Aunt ask to take the "yurn" of ashes???



Yes she sure did.  



GaudyGirl said:


> Dear Nene,
> This is the letter D. You should use it at the end of approximately half of the words that you are ending with the letter T.  K?Thanks!



 



ClassicFab said:


> Nene, boo, you manly looking as well. She throwing these she-man jabs like she Halle Berry out here. Girl, what?



So true.  Every insult Nene hurls at the other ladies is true for herself.  (manly, broke, old, etc.)  She needs a big ol' mirror.



I thought it was hilarious watching Cynthia wrestle with that dog.  Also hilarious (and also annoying) was watching Kenya force that ugly cry.  I'm an animal lover, but I had a real hard time mustering any emotion for her.  It seemed so fake.

It looked like the "ceremony" was at Stone Mountain.  Not a very pretty place, if you ask me.  The views are gorgeous...but where they were looked barren and dead.


----------



## addisonshopper

I used to really like Marlo, not so much now.  She is full of herself.  Her lil suttle jabs are ridiculous.  Yes your style is impeccable but her trying to be snobby an bourgie while hurling ghetto comments.  Please. 
Kenya is crazy as all out doors.  She is the woman that will stop at nothing to sleep with your man just to throw it back in your face and play innocent (Apollo)   Peter should've whipped up on Greg and Cynthia should have cut nene off at the knee caps


----------



## rockhollow

DivineMissM said:


> Yes she sure did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So true.  Every insult Nene hurls at the other ladies is true for herself.  (manly, broke, old, etc.)  She needs a big ol' mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was hilarious watching Cynthia wrestle with that dog.  Also hilarious (and also annoying) was watching Kenya force that ugly cry.  I'm an animal lover, but I had a real hard time mustering any emotion for her.  It seemed so fake.
> 
> It looked like the "ceremony" was at Stone Mountain.  Not a very pretty place, if you ask me.  The views are gorgeous...but where they were looked barren and dead.





I agree. I am a hard core animal lover and have grieved endlessly at the loss of some of my pets over the years, but just couldn't feel anything for Kenya at the wacked out funeral for Velvet.
That had to be one cheap, poorly organized affair. As someone mentioned, it looked like a landfill, the flowers were tacky, not much of a turnout, and then that wailing by Kenya was too much.
I felt the aunt was more genuine than Kenya.


Cynthia was the comic relief, wrestling to control her dog. I'm not sure why she didn't just put the poor thing down - it was on a leash.
Kenya looked dressed for a carnival, not a funeral!


Nene is just so full of herself. I don't think she's on the rise anymore, it all downhill from here for her.
I didn't believe for a second that it was poor health that kept her away from Kandi's play.
She just knew that she wouldn't be the center of attention, and that didn't suit her.
I'm sure she thinks she's so above the rest of the cast.
She had better be careful, the housewife show is all she's really got.


----------



## bag-princess

rockhollow said:


> Cynthia was the comic relief, wrestling to control her dog. I'm not sure why she didn't just put the poor thing down - it was on a leash.
> Kenya looked dressed for a carnival, not a funeral!





she claims that is "her baby" but that scene with her trying to keep that dog in check did not show that!  it was like someone with a child that they had no clue about and did not know what to do with!  i wonder how much time she spends with that dog!


----------



## DivineMissM

rockhollow said:


> I agree. I am a hard core animal lover and have grieved endlessly at the loss of some of my pets over the years, but just couldn't feel anything for Kenya at the wacked out funeral for Velvet.
> That had to be one cheap, poorly organized affair. As someone mentioned, it looked like a landfill, the flowers were tacky, not much of a turnout, and then that wailing by Kenya was too much.
> I felt the aunt was more genuine than Kenya.
> 
> 
> Cynthia was the comic relief, wrestling to control her dog. I'm not sure why she didn't just put the poor thing down - it was on a leash.
> Kenya looked dressed for a carnival, not a funeral!
> 
> 
> Nene is just so full of herself. I don't think she's on the rise anymore, it all downhill from here for her.
> I didn't believe for a second that it was poor health that kept her away from Kandi's play.
> She just knew that she wouldn't be the center of attention, and that didn't suit her.
> I'm sure she thinks she's so above the rest of the cast.
> She had better be careful, the housewife show is all she's really got.



Yes!  I've never liked Nene, but I get why some people used to.  She was funny and sassy.  But I always thought she was full of herself, and super phoney.  Now her true colors are showing, and I think her fan base is starting to see that too.  She needs to check herself before she wrecks herself.  (sorry, I couldn't help it!)  lol  But seriously, if she doesn't get her ego in check she won't have any fans left at all, or friends for that matter.  She's really alienating a lot of people with her poor attitude.




bag-princess said:


> she claims that is "her baby" but that scene with her trying to keep that dog in check did not show that!  it was like someone with a child that they had no clue about and did not know what to do with!  i wonder how much time she spends with that dog!



Oh that reminds me of another thing that bugged me...when she said "maybe God is making room for me to have a baby" (paraphrasing).  I about fell off the couch.  What a stupid thing to say.  And I'll just leave it at that so as not to offend anyone...


----------



## zaara10

Why can't MJ be mature & be cordial toward Todd's mother? She was cold & rude. At least Todd's mom seemed sane bc she didn't go off on Kandi's mom. I don't know how I'd react to a woman who projects nothing but nastiness toward my son.


----------



## djsmom

Cynthia supposedly hired a publicist to help her with her agency, but the publicist is the lady Greg was allegedly dating during the break up. I remember seeing pictures of the lady, Greg, and his son. 
From jasmine brand


----------



## rockhollow

DivineMissM said:


> Yes!  I've never liked Nene, but I get why some people used to.  She was funny and sassy.  But I always thought she was full of herself, and super phoney.  Now her true colors are showing, and I think her fan base is starting to see that too.  She needs to check herself before she wrecks herself.  (sorry, I couldn't help it!)  lol  But seriously, if she doesn't get her ego in check she won't have any fans left at all, or friends for that matter.  She's really alienating a lot of people with her poor attitude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that reminds me of another thing that bugged me...when she said "maybe God is making room for me to have a baby" (paraphrasing).  I about fell off the couch.  What a stupid thing to say.  And I'll just leave it at that so as not to offend anyone...





yes, I used to like Nene some, she seemed funny and sassy with the other ladies. But not anymore, your opinion was right. Everything about her seems phoney. 
The way she acted at the meeting in LA with her agent was disgusting, I can't see many more acting gigs coming her way. And someone said that it seems like Andy is not so 'team Nene' anymore, so she better watch out.

It was Kenya's aunt that originally made the statement about maybe Velvet leaving was to make room in Kenya's heart for a baby. I was surprised to hear her say it, she seems quite level headed for such a flippant statement.
I just can't see Kenya as a mother. I hope it's just Kenya looking for a juicy story line for the show.


And it doesn't matter what mama Joyce said, I bet she didn't like her portrayal in the play. She had that prune face on the whole time after the play. Her congratulations seemed very phoney. It was smart of Todd to quickly whisk his mother away, but it might have been fun for us to see the mothers have a go at each other. 
I'm team Todd, he comes off as a nice guy, and seems to really care for Kandi. I hope they can make a go of it. I don't think mama Joyce will ever come around, so hopefully Kandi can keep her in check.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Did Porscha really say she wanted to move on without Kordell's money??  as if she had a choice! Boo boo nothing was in your name, you left with nothing not by choice, but by force!


----------



## BagBragger

Sorry to hijack the thread, but I must ask about this specifically because much of what I read here causes me to either stare off into space or have an outburst...

Do any of you all watch Bring It, the dance reality show on LifeTime?   I had seen the previews but didn't think too much about it because I'm
not a huge dance show fan.  Today, a good buddy told me to tune in to laugh at the calamity.  So I just caught an episode on On Demand.  Afterwards, I quickly came to the PF because I just KNEW there had to be much to say in a thread here.  To my surprise (and dismay), there a very short thread.  If anyone watches, head over to the thread...I'll be following Bring It for the duration.  Words can't really describe my thoughts.  I just shake my head a whole lot!!!!


----------



## tamshac77

DivineMissM said:


> Yes!  I've never liked Nene, but I get why some people used to.  She was funny and sassy.  But I always thought she was full of herself, and super phoney.  Now her true colors are showing, and I think her fan base is starting to see that too.  She needs to check herself before she wrecks herself.  (sorry, I couldn't help it!)  lol  But seriously, if she doesn't get her ego in check she won't have any fans left at all, or friends for that matter.  She's really alienating a lot of people with her poor attitude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that reminds me of another thing that bugged me...when she said "maybe God is making room for me to have a baby" (paraphrasing).  I about fell off the couch.  What a stupid thing to say.  And I'll just leave it at that so as not to offend anyone...




Girl! I just shook my head. She took Porsha's title when she said that.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Well, nene and two of her 'bridemaid' will be on millionaire matchmaker.


----------



## deltalady

rockhollow said:


> I agree. I am a hard core animal lover and have grieved endlessly at the loss of some of my pets over the years, but just couldn't feel anything for Kenya at the wacked out funeral for Velvet.
> That had to be one cheap, poorly organized affair. As someone mentioned, it looked like a landfill, the flowers were tacky, not much of a turnout, and then that wailing by Kenya was too much.
> I felt the aunt was more genuine than Kenya.
> 
> 
> Cynthia was the comic relief, wrestling to control her dog. I'm not sure why she didn't just put the poor thing down - it was on a leash.
> Kenya looked dressed for a carnival, not a funeral!
> 
> 
> Nene is just so full of herself. I don't think she's on the rise anymore, it all downhill from here for her.
> I didn't believe for a second that it was poor health that kept her away from Kandi's play.
> She just knew that she wouldn't be the center of attention, and that didn't suit her.
> I'm sure she thinks she's so above the rest of the cast.
> She had better be careful, the housewife show is all she's really got.



The play was during the time Nene was hospitalized for blood clots.


----------



## deltalady

DC-Cutie said:


> Did Porscha really say she wanted to move on without Kordell's money??  as if she had a choice! Boo boo nothing was in your name, you left with nothing not by choice, but by force!



This!


----------



## summer2815

http://www.tmz.com/2014/04/16/porsha-williams-charged-kenya-assault-surrenders-real-housewives-atlanta/



> "Real Housewives of Atlanta" star Porsha Williams is a wanted woman ... as in we've learned there's a warrant out for her arrest.
> 
> ATL cops are going after Porsha over a fight she had with Kenya Moore on the set of the show.  Porsha allegedly attacked Kenya, who filed a police report. The show has the raw footage, and that was enough to charge Porsha with misdemeanor battery -- thus the warrant.
> 
> Porsha's lawyer, Joe Habachy, tells TMZ she will surrender Thursday.
> 
> We're also told Porsha plans to go after Kenya ... she wants the D.A. to file felony aggravated assault charges against Moore.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

These women need to stop fighting. It's embarrassing enough that they're hurling curse words at each other pretty frequently, but there's no reason to throw blows.


----------



## Ladybug09

summer2815 said:


> http://www.tmz.com/2014/04/16/porsh...a-assault-surrenders-real-housewives-atlanta/



Craziness.


----------



## Ginger Tea

It's funny to hear Andy on the reunion clip when Porsha confronts Kenya, saying, oh, no, no, no, no. 

But honestly, Kenya has been going in and on Porsha for two seasons. Granted, Porsha walked into several of the verbal assaults due to not being swift, but truthfully, who warns a scepter, baton or whatever pointed at you while they're berating you and you're not being knighted king or queen.  Kenya would not do that to anyone else but Porsha. Instigating and stirring the animosity between the both of them.  Neither is correct, but I empathize with Porsha being fed up.  Leave people alone and please don't stick or point objects into another persons face.


----------



## ClassicFab

summer2815 said:


> http://www.tmz.com/2014/04/16/porsh...a-assault-surrenders-real-housewives-atlanta/



This is why you have to ignore Kenya. I knew she would press charges. Damn!


----------



## Ginger Tea

Kenya Moore Has Been a Holy Terror to the Celebrity Apprentice Crew  Report
Share

Remind Me To Watch

Reward Me


Credit: Kenya Moore on Instagram
If you thought Kenya Moores diva-tude was reserved for Real Housewives of Atlanta, you were sorely mistaken. The former Miss USA has brought her signature brand of drama to the Celebrity Apprentice on this season of the NYC-set reality competition, and according to show insiders, she hasnt made many friends among the cast or the crew.
According to a Star Magazine source, Kenyas been very demanding and difficult during her brief time so far on the Donald *****-helmed NBC show, particularly to the production team.
Kenya is rude and a holy terror to the crew, a show insider reveals. She demands special treatment and extra days off and refuses to use the shows stylists. Instead, she brings in a huge entourage, and theyve completely taken over the set.
Now, wed never condone rude behavior, but if this is true, should the producers be surprised that Kenya is having J.Lo-level diva demands? This is a woman who twirls her Gone With the Wind Fabulous self into every scene on RHoA; shes got some mighty high opinions of herself.
The source also shares that Kenya has found at least one ally: Jon & Kate Plus 8 alum Kate Gosselin. And the pairing has reportedly been detrimental to the relationships of the rest of the cast.
Given that theyre both overbearing divas, its kind of a shock that theyre so close, the insider spills. But, theyre tight and refuse to befriend anyone else.
Now all of this is pure speculation, but isnt the idea of Kate and Kenya on-screen together pretty enticing? Its like oil and water, and we have to see it to believe it. Oh, and just think of how mad this has probably made Brandi Glanville...
Do you believe that Kenya has been rude to the Celebrity Apprentice crew? Tell us in the comments below.
Source
: Star Magazine
Samantha Lear is an Assistant Editor at Wetpaint Entertainment. Follow her on Twitter and Google+!
April 16, 2014 at 05:30PM EDT by Samantha Lear
Related: Real Housewives of Atlanta, News, Reality Gossip, TV, TV Stars, Kenya Moore


----------



## Ginger Tea

Porsha Stewart Charged With Assault After Kenya Moore Reunion Attack!
Share

Remind Me To Watch

Reward Me


Credit: Wilford Harewood/Bravo
If youd written off Porsha Williams and Kenya Moores hair-pulling Real Housewives of Atlanta reunion brawl as a mere Housewives catfight, prepare for a shocker: Porsha has now been officially charged with assault, and a warrant has been issued for her arrest!
As wed previously reported, Kenya filed a police report after the incident went down at the taping earlier this month. But up until now, officials had not received the raw footage of the attack from Bravo. Its this damning evidence that allowed authorities to pursue misdemeanor battery charges against Porsha, and thus the warrant for her arrest in the state of Georgia.
Kenya brought sex toys to the reunion taping to taunt Porsha about Kordells sexuality and she couldnt take it anymore, an eyewitness told RadarOnline.com. Porsha beat the st out of her! She is a little thing and she jumped on her and pulled her down to the ground by her hair, and Kenya doesnt have a weave, it is all her own hair.
According to Porshas attorney, Joe Habachy, she plans to turn herself in on Thursday, April 17. Neither the reality starlet herself or her lawyer seem to be worried that things will go poorly, as shes still scheduled to host an event tomorrow evening at Atlanta nightclub, Reign.
And the legal implications of this brawl  which will air on Bravo on Sunday, April 20  continue, as sources tell TMZ that Porsha is trying to have the D.A. file felony aggravated assault charges against Kenya! Yeesh, this is a whole Hotlanta mess of a thing, isnt it?


----------



## GoGlam

summer2815 said:


> http://www.tmz.com/2014/04/16/porsh...a-assault-surrenders-real-housewives-atlanta/




Good.  Poor little Porscha isn't witty enough to use her words, so she resorted to this.  Disgusting.


----------



## djsmom

Pretty mugshot


----------



## djsmom

Double post...sorry


----------



## djsmom

Really Kandi! makes me wonder if this mess is staged so Porsha can have a storyline next season.  This is not joke.


----------



## Ginger Tea

You know what, all things taken into consideration, is Porsha 'really' apt enough to come to the conclusion to literally drag Kenya without coercion from anyone?  

Whose to say the whole reunion fiasco was not staged?  Will she be returning next season or was this fiasco really her undoing from the RHOA?  

I wonder!


----------



## bag-princess

GoGlam said:


> Good.  Poor little Porscha isn't witty enough to use her words, so she resorted to this.  Disgusting.





i would have been done slapped that ***** - TWICE!!    i ain't mad at her. but then kenya would have known not to come for me.  and as my grandmother used to say "she will know better next time!"  and think twice about who she is playing around with.  kenya would try the patience of Job!!!!


----------



## GoGlam

bag-princess said:


> i would have been done slapped that ***** - TWICE!!    i ain't mad at her. but then kenya would have known not to come for me.  and as my grandmother used to say "she will know better next time!"  and think twice about who she is playing around with.  kenya would try the patience of Job!!!!




Lol!!!!


----------



## bag-princess

did you guys see that the NENE "watch what happens live one on one" with NeNe gave the show its* highest EVER ratings*...... 3.5 million viewers!   BLOOP!!    andy knows that nene still brings the people to the table!!!!


----------------


*Watch What Happens Live*,&#8221; hosted by Andy Cohen, featuring a one-on-one interview with *&#8220;The Real Housewives of Atlanta&#8221; *star  NeNe Leakes, delivered its *highest-rated episode of the season-to-date  with 3.5 million total viewers* and 2 million P18-49, according to  Nielsen. Bravo ranked #1 among all key demos versus ad-supported cable  networks in its 9PM half-hour timeslot.  
 Additionally, season six of *&#8220;The Real Housewives of Atlanta&#8221;*  was the highest-rated season of the &#8220;The Real Housewives&#8221; franchise  among all key demos, averaging over 3.8 million total viewers and 2.2  million P18-49, up 25 percent and 17 percent respectively from prior  season.




http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...s-high-with-3-5-million-total-viewers/254343/


----------



## summer2815

What are those dots around Porsha's nose to top lip in her mug shot?  Just the lighting?


----------



## djsmom

summer2815 said:


> What are those dots around Porsha's nose to top lip in her mug shot?  Just the lighting?




Someone on another site said it was from contouring


----------



## summer2815

djsmom said:


> Someone on another site said it was from contouring



Oh wow!  Thanks!


----------



## swags

What a waste of the police and courts to have to go arrest Porsha. I'm all for keeping your hands to yourself and no she shouldn't have let Kenya get her so worked up but Kenya was not hurt. If she was it would be all over the crappier magazine section at the grocery store.


----------



## Sassys

I'm just going to leave this right here  


Real Housewives of ATL cast mugshots.


----------



## DivineMissM

DC-Cutie said:


> Did Porscha really say she wanted to move on without Kordell's money??  as if she had a choice! Boo boo nothing was in your name, you left with nothing not by choice, but by force!



I LOL'd when she said that.  Like it was her idea.  But hey, at least she's staying positive about it.  



rockhollow said:


> yes, I used to like Nene some, she seemed funny and sassy with the other ladies. But not anymore, your opinion was right. Everything about her seems phoney.
> The way she acted at the meeting in LA with her agent was disgusting, I can't see many more acting gigs coming her way. And someone said that it seems like Andy is not so 'team Nene' anymore, so she better watch out.
> 
> It was Kenya's aunt that originally made the statement about maybe Velvet leaving was to make room in Kenya's heart for a baby. I was surprised to hear her say it, she seems quite level headed for such a flippant statement.
> I just can't see Kenya as a mother. I hope it's just Kenya looking for a juicy story line for the show.
> 
> 
> And it doesn't matter what mama Joyce said, I bet she didn't like her portrayal in the play. She had that prune face on the whole time after the play. Her congratulations seemed very phoney. It was smart of Todd to quickly whisk his mother away, but it might have been fun for us to see the mothers have a go at each other.
> I'm team Todd, he comes off as a nice guy, and seems to really care for Kandi. I hope they can make a go of it. I don't think mama Joyce will ever come around, so hopefully Kandi can keep her in check.



I'm Team Todd as well.  I don't see why MJ is so against him.  Other than her own issues and insecurities about having Kandi's attention.  And her own selfishness about Kandi's money.  I bet she feels entitled to it since she raised and supported Kandi and her career.  In her opinion Todd hasn't done anything to "deserve" the money.  



Ginger Tea said:


> It's funny to hear Andy on the reunion clip when Porsha confronts Kenya, saying, oh, no, no, no, no.
> 
> But honestly, Kenya has been going in and on Porsha for two seasons. Granted, Porsha walked into several of the verbal assaults due to not being swift, but truthfully, who warns a scepter, baton or whatever pointed at you while they're berating you and you're not being knighted king or queen.  Kenya would not do that to anyone else but Porsha. Instigating and stirring the animosity between the both of them.  Neither is correct, but I empathize with Porsha being fed up.  Leave people alone and please don't stick or point objects into another persons face.



Yes!  Kenya is the queen of pushing people's buttons until they snap and then twisting the situation to make herself look like the victim.  I know a few people like this IRL.  One is my SIL, and she just about as crazy as Kenya.  We finally cut ties with her, because it was just too much.  Anyway, it's f'd up and I totally sympathize with Porsha.  Even though she shouldn't have touched Kenya, but I can see why she did.



djsmom said:


> Pretty mugshot
> View attachment 2582466







bag-princess said:


> i would have been done slapped that ***** - TWICE!!    i ain't mad at her. but then kenya would have known not to come for me.  and as my grandmother used to say "she will know better next time!"  and think twice about who she is playing around with.  kenya would try the patience of Job!!!!



Yes!  I couldn't have a person like that in my life.  Too exhausting, and I refuse to bring myself down with antics like that.  No thank you.



Sassys said:


> I'm just going to leave this right here


----------



## saira1214

BagBragger said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread, but I must ask about this specifically because much of what I read here causes me to either stare off into space or have an outburst...
> 
> Do any of you all watch Bring It, the dance reality show on LifeTime?   I had seen the previews but didn't think too much about it because I'm
> not a huge dance show fan.  Today, a good buddy told me to tune in to laugh at the calamity.  So I just caught an episode on On Demand.  Afterwards, I quickly came to the PF because I just KNEW there had to be much to say in a thread here.  To my surprise (and dismay), there a very short thread.  If anyone watches, head over to the thread...I'll be following Bring It for the duration.  Words can't really describe my thoughts.  I just shake my head a whole lot!!!!



Heading over to that thread now...


----------



## sgj99

californiaCRUSH said:


> These women need to stop fighting. It's embarrassing enough that they're hurling curse words at each other pretty frequently, but there's no reason to throw blows.


 
i'm with you.  i hate when grown women resort to acting like thugs.  it just shows me which gutter you climbed out of and will be quick to slide back into.



djsmom said:


> Really Kandi! makes me wonder if this mess is staged so Porsha can have a storyline next season. This is not joke.


 


Ginger Tea said:


> You know what, all things taken into consideration, is Porsha 'really' apt enough to come to the conclusion to literally drag Kenya without coercion from anyone?
> 
> Whose to say the whole reunion fiasco was not staged? Will she be returning next season or was this fiasco really her undoing from the RHOA?
> 
> I wonder!


 
i wouldn't be surprised at all.  and what's really disappointing is this childish behavior is on the highest rating HW show ... what does that say about the audience?



Sassys said:


> I'm just going to leave this right here
> 
> 
> Real Housewives of ATL cast mugshots.


 
omg ... that is hysterical.  i love how everyone is so high and mighty, refers to themselves as "classy," yet no one has ever appeared classy in a mug shot.


----------



## tomz_grl

How has Phaedra never been arrested with all of her shenanigans? 

Dwight's mugshot cracks me up!


----------



## djsmom

saira1214 said:


> Heading over to that thread now...




I watch the show and I have plenty to say but I keep my mouth shut because they are children.


----------



## bag-princess

djsmom said:


> I watch the show and I have plenty to say but I keep my mouth shut because they are children.





i tried to watch it once because it is filmed here in Ms.  i just.could.not.continue after one show!  and then the people started getting upset and crazy - they found out Ms Diana used to do porn movies and lawd!  all hell broke loose everywhere with people trying to get the show cancelled!!!


----------



## djsmom

bag-princess said:


> i tried to watch it once because it is filmed here in Ms.  i just.could.not.continue after one show!  and then the people started getting upset and crazy - they found out Ms Diana used to do porn movies and lawd!  all hell broke loose everywhere with people trying to get the show cancelled!!!




I like Ms. Diana... Let me mosey on to the correct thread.


----------



## swags

Sassys said:


> I'm just going to leave this right here
> 
> 
> Real Housewives of ATL cast mugshots.



Lol - my favorite is Dwight's.


----------



## saira1214

tomz_grl said:


> How has Phaedra never been arrested with all of her shenanigans?
> 
> Dwight's mugshot cracks me up!



If she gets arrested she is in jeopardy of losing her law license.  That's why this Apollo stuff will be interesting.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

At least Porsha looks good in hers.


----------



## Ladybug09

tomz_grl said:


> How has Phaedra never been arrested with all of her shenanigans?
> 
> Dwight's mugshot cracks me up!




Cracks me up too!






californiaCRUSH said:


> At least Porsha looks good in hers.




Hahah






swags said:


> Lol - my favorite is Dwight's.


Lol


----------



## LADC_chick

So, is that what Porsha meant when she talked about the "convictions of a wife"?


----------



## rockhollow

LADC_chick said:


> So, is that what Porsha meant when she talked about the "convictions of a wife"?







ha, ha!


----------



## Nahreen

I really can't stand Porsha. Her voice is so annoying. 

Smiling on a mug shot? There's nothing to smile about. It is embarrasing and it's like she and Dwight don't take it seriously.


----------



## Sassys

Clubbing


----------



## Sassys

Filming celebrity apprentice





A mess. She looks much bigger in person when I saw them filming


----------



## dooneybaby

DivineMissM said:


> I LOL'd when she said that.  Like it was her idea.  But hey, at least she's staying positive about it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Team Todd as well.  I don't see why MJ is so against him.  Other than her own issues and insecurities about having Kandi's attention.  And her own selfishness about Kandi's money.  I bet she feels entitled to it since she raised and supported Kandi and her career.  In her opinion Todd hasn't done anything to "deserve" the money.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!  Kenya is the queen of pushing people's buttons until they snap and then twisting the situation to make herself look like the victim.  I know a few people like this IRL.  One is my SIL, and she just about as crazy as Kenya.  We finally cut ties with her, because it was just too much.  Anyway, it's f'd up and I totally sympathize with Porsha.  Even though she shouldn't have touched Kenya, but I can see why she did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!  I couldn't have a person like that in my life.  Too exhausting, and I refuse to bring myself down with antics like that.  No thank you.


That's the perfect word for Kenya, exhausting!
I had a college roommate somewhat like her many, many years ago. She always seemed to pi%% off certain people. I was happy when I no longer had to room with her.
Funny thing is I went to college in the Midwest, but I'm now living in a different part of the country. And I recently discovered that she's living in the same town as I am. 
I pondered whether I should look her up, but then I thought, "Do I really want that kind of drama in my life again?"
That's alright, I'll pass.


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> I'm just going to leave this right here
> 
> 
> Real Housewives of ATL cast mugshots.



  Dwight too! lmao, what a mess this cast is!


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> Filming celebrity apprentice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A mess. She looks much bigger in person when I saw them filming



omg, what on earth happened to Vivica Fox!! I gasped when I saw that second photo. 
She is heading into Jocelyn Wildstein territory. Freaky.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Sassys said:


> Filming celebrity apprentice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A mess. She looks much bigger in person when I saw them filming



Geraldo Rivera, what's he doing there?!


----------



## Sassys

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> Geraldo Rivera, what's he doing there?!



It's called celebrity apprentice


----------



## Ginger Tea

Sassys said:


> Filming celebrity apprentice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A mess. She looks much bigger in person when I saw them filming




Lil Kim remake...tragic


----------



## bag-princess

Nahreen said:


> I really can't stand Porsha. Her voice is so annoying.
> 
> *Smiling on a mug shot? There's nothing to smile about.* It is embarrasing and it's like she and Dwight don't take it seriously.



she did not murder anyone!!   all she did was try to snatch that cow bald!!  it's not that serious.



Sassys said:


> Filming celebrity apprentice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A mess. She looks much bigger in person when I saw them filming





i guess vivica never got the memo - black.don't.crack!!!!  i don't know why she went full on plastic surgery because it always seems to end up being awful!!  a little here and there maybe but a joan rivers procedure is not necessary!  everytime i see her i think of how steve urkel used to say "just look what you did!!"


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Sassys said:


> It's called celebrity apprentice



Thanks for that:it was obvious


----------



## Sassys

No money, yet Porsha bought herself some breast. Beyond dumb.


----------



## Sassys

Nene wasted money on that stomach lipo


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Those pictures of Porscha are making me uncomfortable.


----------



## honeyshopper

Maybe she thought that she could pay them off by "fighting" tonight.  Very sad.

On another note Reality Tea has some quotes by Nene on how that are not striking if Porsha gets fired.



Sassys said:


> No money, yet Porsha bought herself some breast. Beyond dumb.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> No money, yet Porsha bought herself some breast. Beyond dumb.




porsha understands the concept -
sometimes you have to spend money to make money!:giggles:


----------



## krissa

I love how talented Kandi is. I hope her play is successful. Has anyone seen it? I love how everyone is rolling their eyes on the show.


----------



## honeyshopper

I don't think any of the girls with the exception of Kandi and Phaedra are friends.  The body language is telling.


----------



## Sassys

Nene's makeup is a MESS!!


----------



## Sassys

I can't stand Kenya, but she has IMO never done anything worth being called a whore. Kim is the whore.


----------



## Shoegal30

Sassys said:


> Nene's makeup is a MESS!!


and what is that monstrosity on her head?


----------



## djsmom

nene can't take anyone checking her


----------



## djsmom

Sassys said:


> Nene wasted money on that stomach lipo




is that why she has her arms resting across her stomach. Lol


----------



## krissa

bag-princess said:


> porsha understands the concept -
> sometimes you have to spend money to make money!:giggles:



Haha maybe it's an investment. Lol. She may be looking for hubby #2


----------



## BagBragger

djsmom said:


> nene can't take anyone checking her




It's disgusting!!!!  Funky Dineva, and I love him/her, is always talking about how she walks the talk and stand firm in her word...or something to that affect, but she is a HYPOCRITE!!!!  She can dish so much to so many, but she can't take much at all.  NeNe, sits there (and has on other shows) like she is high and mighty!  Her demeanor is that of she can and say do whatever she please and expects there to be no consequences.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I can't stand Kenya, but she has IMO never done anything worth being called a whore. Kim is the whore.




please!!  her dealings with Apollo fit the bill - if he was my DH yea! whore is what i would be the nicest thing i would call her!


i wish they would hurry up and get to some good drama - i have to watch "game of thrones" at 8!!!


----------



## Sassys

Dog is your best friend :weird:


----------



## bag-princess

krissa said:


> *Haha maybe it's an investment. Lol.* She may be looking for hubby #2





i think that is exactly how she sees them - the tickets to man and money!!!


----------



## Ginger Tea

Don't believe a word Kenya said about African Prince...


----------



## honeyshopper

she just had a loudspeaker behind the couch??


----------



## Ginger Tea

Okay, now, being called a dumb ho, sorry, them there's fighting words...


----------



## starrynite_87

honeyshopper said:


> she just had a loudspeaker behind the couch??




Kenya is a damn fool...I love her


----------



## bag-princess

honeyshopper said:


> she just had a loudspeaker behind the couch??





she is one pathetic she-cow!!!   

when the situation gets uncomfortable and out of her control - her african prince that she will not discuss  and does not exist - she has to resort to these childish theatrics!!!!


----------



## BagBragger

Ginger Tea said:


> Okay, now, being called a dumb ho, sorry, them there's fighting words...




Less than five minutes before she said that, didn't she say something about making comments that hit below the belt.  She and NeNe should be best buddies because they are cut from the same "do as I say and not as I do" cloth!


----------



## Sassys

Really NeNe, Beverly Hills hotel and we were in the Ferrari


----------



## Sassys

Beautiful women are a dime a dozen, you have a nasty as hell attitude, which makes you ugly as hell.


----------



## Sassys

Uh Kenya, your dog was killed. Is that Karma??


----------



## Ginger Tea

BagBragger said:


> Less than five minutes before she said that, didn't she say something about making comments that hit below the belt.  She and NeNe should be best buddies because they are cut from the same "do as I say and not as I do" cloth!




True but honestly can swallow Nene more than Kenya.  Nene, is a different sort of a mess.


----------



## djsmom

Kenya's talking about the producers


----------



## Sassys

Porsha honey, you have breast to protect

Kenya is not worth breaking a nail.

Let God handle nasty people.


----------



## Shoegal30

And there it is.....so sad.


----------



## djsmom

kenya didn't have a chance


----------



## BagBragger

Kenya is DELUSIONAL!  She has never laughed at anyone?????  How many one on one interviews has she made a mockery of the others?  She said she wouldn't name her doll-child Nene because she wants it to have hair.  And even though NeNe's hair is jacked up, all the time, that and many of Kenya's comments were so uncalled for!


----------



## djsmom

kenyas unbothered and porsha looks like the fool, and I keep rewinding


----------



## Jasmine K.

And why are they consoling her???


----------



## krissa

I actually feel for Portia. Kenya def does that to get a rise out of ppl. I'm a total pacifist, but I once met a person w a personality disorder who totally made me want to punch her. It scares the hell out of me bc I never react that way.


----------



## Kansashalo

Ha!!! 
Lesson for Kenya:  Sometimes when you push people to far, you get your weave snatched!


----------



## honeyshopper

It looked like Nene tried to cover her mouth.  I wonder why?


----------



## BagBragger

Ginger Tea said:


> True but honestly can swallow Nene more than Kenya.  Nene, is a different sort of a mess.




I agree Ginger!  I would still be team NeNe if she would bring it down like 10 degrees!  Like now, I can respect NeNe (and the others) for comforting Porsha.  NeNe isn't all evil!  Kenya is just to most!  This scene shows that, with every intention she had, she  provoked Porsha! She was yelling "get fired" before Porsha touched her!


----------



## bag-princess

i love it!!!!  

porsha said she will f@uck her up!!!!!:lolots:




kenya looked unbothered because she was trying to get the hell out of there with the quickness!!!!   she knew her time had come!!!


----------



## sgj99

so ... i have to ask:  is a "ratchet ho" worse than just a regular 'ol ho?


----------



## Sassys

I normally don't like lace, but like Phaedra's dress.


----------



## bag-princess

Kansashalo said:


> Ha!!!
> Lesson for Kenya:  Sometimes when you push people to far, you get your weave snatched!






and she gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:lolots::lolots::lolots:


with miss lawrence trailing behind her like her new puppy dog!!!


----------



## starrynite_87

djsmom said:


> Kenya's talking about the producers




So the story on LSA about that lady that blamed Porsha.  for her divorce was true


----------



## Ginger Tea

You cannot provoke and not expect a reaction.  Kenya did that purposely to put Porsha or anyone of them in the position so she could stand over them and say, "huh uh, you're fired." That is really bogus.


----------



## zuzu717

Am I the only one who was irritated by the way Nene was covering Porshas mouth? That would have drove me crazy if someone was doing that to me while trying to console me...


----------



## djsmom

This seemed scripted to me, why pull hair she could've punched her.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Kansashalo said:


> Ha!!!
> Lesson for Kenya:  Sometimes when you push people to far, you get your weave snatched!




Kenya has no weaves. It's all hers.


----------



## BagBragger

bag-princess said:


> and she gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:lolots::lolots::lolots:
> 
> 
> with miss lawrence trailing behind her like her new puppy dog!!!




Bag-Princess, do you watch baseball?


----------



## Sassys

Who was it that said Phaedra looked very skinny in Mississippi???? Looks the same to me, still has that damn gut.


----------



## zuzu717

Ginger Tea said:


> You cannot provoke and not expect a reaction.  Kenya did that purposely to put Porsha or anyone of them in the position so she could stand over them and say, "huh uh, you're fired." That is really bogus.




Exactly!! The first thing that came out of her mouth is "fire her!" She got the reaction she was looking for.


----------



## bag-princess

sgj99 said:


> so ... i have to ask:  is a "ratchet ho" worse than just a regular 'ol ho?






oh yea!!!!


----------



## bag-princess

sassys said:


> who was it that said phaedra looked very skinny in mississippi???? Looks the same to me, still has that damn gut.





meeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## djsmom

I was just saying that and she has the nerve to show her guy. But, I'm still trying to figure out that nape area of her head


----------



## bag-princess

BagBragger said:


> Bag-Princess, do you watch baseball?





lawd no!!!!   that is one boring sport to me!!!

why do you ask?


----------



## krissa

Andy is such a *****. He lives for this ****. He was there he knows exactly what happened.


----------



## Sassys

Andy wants to laugh at Kenya.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> meeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!



Lol, you are getting the side eye tonight for that.


----------



## BagBragger

bag-princess said:


> lawd no!!!!   that is one boring sport to me!!!
> 
> why do you ask?




I've heard an announcer say, "He gone" when someone hits a home run. I laughed at your post.  It was very cute for that moment!


----------



## krissa

zuzu717 said:


> Am I the only one who was irritated by the way Nene was covering Porshas mouth? That would have drove me crazy if someone was doing that to me while trying to console me...



Exactly. I don't even like anyone's hands near my face.


----------



## Sassys

Producers were wrong to let Kenya have the stupid props.


----------



## krissa

Kenya eats that **** up and it's gross. There was tons if wig snatching pre Kenya and ppl were still able to coexist on the show.


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> Kenya has no weaves. It's all hers.





i don't think it is all the time though.


----------



## krissa

Sassys said:


> Producers were wrong to let Kenya have the stupid props.



Exactly. Andy should've shut it down when she was fiddling w the bullhorn.


----------



## honeyshopper

They like Kenya's props.  It stirs up the crazy.  And crazy is what they got!  The ratings for tonight were probably the highest yet.

I wonder if Porsha will be back next season.


----------



## zuzu717

Sassys said:


> Producers were wrong to let Kenya have the stupid props.




I agree. They don't condone violence but they will let you blatantly disrespect people with props. I don't think that's right!


----------



## bag-princess

BagBragger said:


> I've heard an announcer say, "He gone" when someone hits a home run. I laughed at your post.  It was very cute for that moment!





  well she was getting out of there very fast!!!


----------



## LADC_chick

Porsha couldn't control her dumb a$s. Kenya had a prop last year and no one got into a fight.


----------



## djsmom

honeyshopper said:


> They like Kenya's props.  It stirs up the crazy.  And crazy is what they got!
> 
> I bet Porsha will be back next season.




me too, it seemed scripted to me.


----------



## Ginger Tea

bag-princess said:


> i don't think it is all the time though.




May use a piece here & there but 9 out of 10 it's all hers.


----------



## BagBragger

bag-princess said:


> well she was getting out of there very fast!!!




Yes indeed!  Quick, fast and in a hurry!


----------



## starrynite_87

LADC_chick said:


> Porsha couldn't control her dumb a$s. Kenya had a prop last year and no one got into a fight.




I think she was more upset about the cheating allegations...especially since the man's wife is talking to the blogs.


----------



## Sassys

Ginger Tea said:


> Kenya has no weaves. It's all hers.



She said on Wendy she does wear pieces sometimes.


----------



## Ginger Tea

It is not cool to have things pointed in your face while someone is speaking at you.  Not cool to be spoken over, women do that all the time, but a bullhorn, going too far.  As Porsha dragged Kenya, maybe it was me, but Kenya looked like she was smiling, or I saw teeth.  Not teeth as in grimacing pain, but teeth as in a grin.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> She said on Wendy she does wear pieces sometimes.





you can clearly tell when she does!  if she said she did not - that would have been another lie!


----------



## Sassys

krissa said:


> Kenya eats that **** up and it's gross. There was tons if wig snatching pre Kenya and ppl were still able to coexist on the show.



Exactly. Also on other bravo shows.

Gigi attacked Asa on Shahs of Sunset
One girl attacked another on both married to medicine and that other ATL show


----------



## Ginger Tea

Sassys said:


> She said on Wendy she does wear pieces sometimes.




True. Did add that she wears pieces now and then.


----------



## Oruka

I feel sorry for Porscha, Kenya deserved this beat down.


----------



## Sassys

starrynite_87 said:


> I think she was more upset about the cheating allegations...especially since the man's wife is talking to the blogs.



Not sure how you can cheat on a gay man


----------



## Ginger Tea

Think Nene covered her mouth so she wouldn't blurt out anything that may incriminate herself or make it any worse than the situation already was.

Some may ask why comfort Porsha - if you are being tormented and you react whether you deserve it or not, if you have an inkling of empathy you comfort the person because you know if given the time and situation, it could be you beating/dragging the person.


----------



## BagBragger

Sassys said:


> Exactly. Also on other bravo shows.
> 
> 
> 
> Gigi attacked Asa on Shahs of Sunset
> 
> One girl attacked another on both married to medicine and that other ATL show




THIS!

This just ticked me off.  What about Sheree pulling Kim's wig?  They network doesn't have a clear slate when it comes to physical aggression towards others so how they pulling such a stance is beyond me!


----------



## krissa

Ginger Tea said:


> It is not cool to have things pointed in your face while someone is speaking at you.  Not cool to be spoken over, women do that all the time, but a bullhorn, going too far.  As Porsha dragged Kenya, maybe it was me, but Kenya looked like she was smiling, or I saw teeth.  Not teeth as in grimacing pain, but teeth as in a grin.



Exactly. Kenya mentioned her getting fired as P was in her face so that was always her intent.


----------



## zuzu717

Oruka said:


> I feel sorry for Porscha, Kenya deserved this beat down.




Me too. And I feel that everyone overreacted to what Porshas did. Yeah it was wrong but did you honestly expect her to sit trough all the s**t Kenya was throwing at her. Kenya was dead wrong for her behavior so if anyone should be embarrassed it should be Kenya. Her behavior was far worse than Porshas in my opinion...


----------



## KathyB

Sassys said:


> I can't stand Kenya, but she has IMO never done anything worth being called a whore. Kim is the whore.



Why?  Because she's white?


----------



## Ginger Tea

KathyB said:


> Why?  Because she's white?




Fooling around with married men


----------



## Sassys

BagBragger said:


> THIS!
> 
> This just ticked me off.  What about Sheree pulling Kim's wig?  They network doesn't have a clear slate when it comes to physical aggression towards others so how they pulling such a stance is beyond me!



If she get fired, which I doubt she will, I would sue them. All those other chicks are still on their shows and that is not right.


----------



## KathyB

Ginger Tea said:


> Fooling around with married men



So, how many years ago was that?  Season 1, 2?  She's married now, with a big family, I don't think it's fair to keep throwing her past in her face when she clearly has risen above it.


----------



## zuzu717

KathyB said:


> Why?  Because she's white?




Huh?? White women aren't the only ones capable of being whores. It's her actions that make her one...


----------



## Ginger Tea

KathyB said:


> So, how many years ago was that?  Season 1, 2?  She's married now, with a big family, I don't think it's fair to keep throwing her past in her face when she clearly has risen above it.




Maybe so but I'm only answering the question posed. Nuf said by me on Kim.


----------



## swags

I found the hair drag disturbing but at the same time I am on Porsha's side. Kenya was egging her and wants her to get fired. I don't think she'll get fired, I think Bravo sees it as a ratings boost.


----------



## Ginger Tea

In all honesty whether you like Porsha or not, like Kenya or not, how much does one honestly think one can take of being verbally provoked and antagonized everyday at work and in the media. 

If actions did not have reactions and consequences, there would be a lot more people jailed & dragged.


----------



## KathyB

zuzu717 said:


> Huh?? White women aren't the only ones capable of being whores. It's her actions that make her one...



Her actions now?  How is that?  She's happily married with six kids.


----------



## sgj99

Sassys said:


> Producers were wrong to let Kenya have the stupid props.



yes, i agree with you.  and last year she had that stupid fan.  

why was that one guy carrying her around?  once she calmed down couldn't she walk?  what the heck was that about?


----------



## KathyB

swags said:


> I found the hair drag disturbing but at the same time I am on Porsha's side. Kenya was egging her and wants her to get fired. I don't think she'll get fired, I think Bravo sees it as a ratings boost.



I'm on Porsha's side.  I feel bad for Kenya losing Velvet because I love my dogs, too, but she was wrong by poking and poking at Porsha.  The scepter and the bullhorn was brought solely to annoy and goad Porsha into exactly what happened.


----------



## starrynite_87

swags said:


> I found the hair drag disturbing but at the same time I am on Porsha's side. Kenya was egging her and wants her to get fired. I don't think she'll get fired, I think Bravo sees it as a ratings boost.




With this type of logic Pheadra should have been dragged a long time ago...making fun of another woman's reproductive issues and telling her that her dead dog was her only friend.


----------



## zuzu717

KathyB said:


> Her actions now?  How is that?  She's happily married with six kids.




I didn't say "now." I was stating that actions make you a whore not your skin color. Original poster just stated that Kim was a whore not Kenya, then you played the race card so I stated my opinion. No need to be so defensive about it. We know it's old news but just stating our opinions. Relax...


----------



## starrynite_87

KathyB said:


> Her actions now?  How is that?  She's happily married with six kids.




So you share Draya Michele's philosophy that hoeness can be erased after a period of time


----------



## Ginger Tea

starrynite_87 said:


> With this type of logic Pheadra should have been dragged a long time ago...making fun of another woman's reproductive issues and telling her that her dead dog was her only friend.




Phaedra is never in anyone's face instigating. She puts her verbal digs in based on the occurrence with Kenya/Apollo but she hasn't instigated anything on camera with the other co-workers.


----------



## KathyB

zuzu717 said:


> I didn't say "now." I was stating that actions make you a whore not your skin color. Original poster just stated that Kim was a whore not Kenya, then you played the race card so I stated my opinion. No need to be so defensive about it. We know it's old news but just stating our opinions. Relax...



So, why even bring Kim into it?  She's been off the show for a long time and the comment made about Kenya hasn't done anything "whorish" to be called a whore, but then bring Kim into it like she's still a cast member.

A blind man could see that Kenya has a major case of thigh sweats for Apollo and if given the opportunity, she would ride him like a dime store pony, but yet she gets a pass?


----------



## Sassys

KathyB said:


> Why?  Because she's white?




I am not the one to play the race card with.

My father is WHITE, my paternal grand parents are WHITE, my aunt and uncles (dad's siblings are WHITE). I am also so tired of you coming at me, when I state facts about Kim's whoring. She is a whore and that is that. Any woman black, white, Chinese, Latino who sleeps with a married man and it is fact is a whore!

Do not comment/quote me about Kim anymore (I told you this last year, yet you still quote me all the time).

I put you on my ignore list a year ago, yet I still see you constantly quoting me.


----------



## swags

starrynite_87 said:


> With this type of logic Pheadra should have been dragged a long time ago...making fun of another woman's reproductive issues and telling her that her dead dog was her only friend.





You have a point, I don't approve of the violence but can see how someone could get there. They've all been saying terrible things about each other. Kandi and Phaedra appear to be the only real friends on the show.


----------



## KathyB

starrynite_87 said:


> So you share Draya Michele's philosophy that hoeness can be erased after a period of time



I don't think someone's past or past mistakes should be thrown in their face on a daily basis, especially when it's obvious that they've moved on, made much better choices and a great life for themselves.  

People change their lives for the better all the time.  They realize their mistakes, learn from them and move on.


----------



## swags

KathyB said:


> I'm on Porsha's side.  I feel bad for Kenya losing Velvet because I love my dogs, too, but she was wrong by poking and poking at Porsha.  The scepter and the bullhorn was brought solely to annoy and goad Porsha into exactly what happened.





I felt bad about poor little Velvet too. That was very sad.  I do think Kenya wanted the reaction she got from Porsha. Asking her to spell and then waving the props at her.  Saying she cheated....


----------



## KathyB

Sassys said:


> I am not the one to play the race card with.
> 
> My father is WHITE, my paternal grand parents are WHITE, my aunt and uncles (dad's siblings are WHITE). I am also so tired of you coming at me, when I state facts about Kim's whoring. She is a whore and that is that. Any woman black, white, Chinese, Latino who sleeps with a married man and it is fact is a whore!
> 
> Do not comment/quote me about Kim anymore (I told you this last year, yet you still quote me all the time).



You know for a fact that Kim still sleeps with a married man?  Oh, yea...that's right.  She sleeps with her husband.

BTW...this is the first time I've quoted you about anything and why are you telling me when I can or cannot post?


----------



## starrynite_87

swags said:


> You have a point, I don't approve of the violence but can see how someone could get there. They've all been saying terrible things about each other. Kandi and Phaedra appear to be the only real friends on the show.




Kenya is playing chess with these girls and they keep falling for it...Nene needs to stop she has no power Kenya is the new star


----------



## Sassys

starrynite_87 said:


> With this type of logic Pheadra should have been dragged a long time ago...making fun of another woman's reproductive issues and telling her that her dead dog was her only friend.



Making fun of her reproduction was so wrong. Not very southern belle.


----------



## KathyB

Sassys said:


> I am not the one to play the race card with.
> 
> My father is WHITE, my paternal grand parents are WHITE, my aunt and uncles (dad's siblings are WHITE). I am also so tired of you coming at me, when I state facts about Kim's whoring. She is a whore and that is that. Any woman black, white, Chinese, Latino who sleeps with a married man and it is fact is a whore!
> 
> Do not comment/quote me about Kim anymore (I told you this last year, yet you still quote me all the time).
> 
> I put you on my ignore list a year ago, yet I still see you constantly quoting me.



It really doesn't bother me that you dislike me and have put me on your ignore list.  I have as much right to state my opinion as you do yours.


----------



## swags

KathyB said:


> I don't think someone's past or past mistakes should be thrown in their face on a daily basis, especially when it's obvious that they've moved on, made much better choices and a great life for themselves.
> 
> People change their lives for the better all the time.  They realize their mistakes, learn from them and move on.





People do learn from their mistakes sometimes. I also think people came too hard for Kim and let Big Papa have a pass. He is the married one.


----------



## djsmom

Thing 1& Thing 2, I mean Quad and Phaedra will be on WWHL tonight.


----------



## swags

Sassys said:


> Making fun of her reproduction was so wrong. Not very southern belle.





Yes its wrong but they all hit below the belt. Also I think if Kenya really wanted a baby she would have one.


----------



## Ginger Tea

They all make snide remarks about each other, but Kenya goes in deep on any & everything.  If she's aware of it, she's going in.  No hostages taken.  That being said, she cannot say on camera the remarks Pheadra makes are below the belt.  Kenya has gone in on all of them about one thing or the other, Porsha & Phaedra has received the most.


----------



## Sassys

swags said:


> People do learn from their mistakes sometimes. I also think people came too hard for Kim and let Big Papa have a pass. He is the married one.



Big papa wasn't on television shouting to the world he had a mistress; but his whore was proudly shouting it from the roof top from day one and telling her daughters it was okay.


----------



## Sassys

Ginger Tea said:


> They all make snide remarks about each other, but Kenya goes in deep on any & everything.  If she's aware of it, she's going in.  No hostages taken.  That being said, she cannot say on camera the remarks Pheadra makes are below the belt.  Kenya has gone in on all of them about one thing or the other, Porsha & Phaedra has received the most.



True, but two wrongs don't make a right. Phaedra from day one claims she is a southern belle. A southern belle lets God and the universe handle nasty people like Kenya.


----------



## Oruka

starrynite_87 said:


> With this type of logic Pheadra should have been dragged a long time ago...making fun of another woman's reproductive issues and telling her that her dead dog was her only friend.




Kenya have said/done much more to Phaedra. Telling her she needs an AIDS tests when she is 8 months pregnant also physically threatening her while pregnant, texting her husband about how good he looks, calling him 'babe' not to mention making fun of her weight when she gave birth <1 yr ago.


----------



## KathyB

Big Papa does not get a pass just because he wasn't on the show.


----------



## LibJames

Oruka said:


> Kenya have said/done much more to Phaedra. Telling her she needs an AIDS tests when she is 8 months pregnant also physically threatening her while pregnant, texting her husband about how good he looks, calling him 'babe' not to mention making fun of her weight when she gave birth <1 yr ago.




AMEN! Kenya is beyond mean and throws crazy dirty shade, then takes others to task for doing the same. Kenya is smart and pretty (though, those looks are fading), but she's the meanest snake I've ever seen. She's just plain and simply not a good person.  At least, she doesn't portray herself to be.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Sassys said:


> True, but two wrongs don't make a right. Phaedra from day one claims she is a southern belle. A southern belle lets God and the universe handle nasty people like Kenya.




In the words of Madea - "Sometimes God take too long to get people who need to be got."


----------



## Sassys

Ginger Tea said:


> In the words of Madea - "Sometimes God take too long to get people who need to be got."


----------



## zuzu717

LibJames said:


> AMEN! Kenya is beyond mean and throws crazy dirty shade, then takes others to task for doing the same. Kenya is smart and pretty (though, those looks are fading), but she's the meanest snake I've ever seen. She's just plain and simply not a good person.  At least, she doesn't portray herself to be.




IMO Kenya is the meanest of them all and throws the most shade. She always has something negative to say about everyone and their personal life. But as soon as someone has something to say about her she has to talk over them so they can't be heard. It's not right to constantly talk about sensitive subjects in peoples lives and then play victim when your issues are addressed. It bothers me that Kenya seems to get away with a lot on the show and she thinks she is ultimately in control. The way she talks over people is so childish and rude. I have never been in a physical altercation in my life, but honestly I probably would have reacted just like Porsha in that situation. I was pissed just siting on my couch watching it go on.


----------



## LibJames

zuzu717 said:


> IMO Kenya is the meanest of them all and throws the most shade. She always has something negative to say about everyone and their personal life. But as soon as someone has something to say about her she has to talk over them so they can't be heard. It's not right to constantly talk about sensitive subjects in peoples lives and then play victim when your issues are addressed. It bothers me that Kenya seems to get away with a lot on the show and she thinks she is ultimately in control. The way she talks over people is so childish and rude. I have never been in a physical altercation in my life, but honestly I probably would have reacted just like Porsha in that situation. I was pissed just siting on my couch watching it go on.




100% with you.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I don't know if I'm even going to be able to handle the reunion. ALl the screaming and cursing usually pisses me off.


----------



## BagBragger

starrynite_87 said:


> With this type of logic Pheadra should have been dragged a long time ago...making fun of another woman's reproductive issues and telling her that her dead dog was her only friend.




Hold pls, now Pheadra was wrong for the reproductive joke/dig.  But I found the comment about Velvet being ONE if Kenya's GOOD friends on point...and funny!  I think it's true.  She didn't say Velvet was Kenya's only friend.  If Kenya loved Velvet the way she claims and if her description of getting Velvet after a bad break up, then becoming a bright spot in her life is true, then she could have taken that one in stride...turn that dig around!  A solid come back or retort could have simply been, "Damn RIGHT! We were better friend that any of us on this stage!"  Kenya doesn't get a pass from me (not that she asked for or needs one from me).  She has made so many below the belt comments about many of them, if not all of them.  Furthermore, I lost any kind of feeling of giving her a chance when she made the comment towards Pheadra about knocking her teeth out, pregnant and all (or something along that line) during the last reunion.  And I was not happy that Andy or any of the other girls for not calling her out on it!  Back to the reproductive comment, I will need some medical intervention when I'm ready to have a baby, so I can imagine the anguish that comes with that.  It's was a low blow.  But I'm also one who has gone for the jugular (in my youth) when lip-boxing.  There's no fairness in fighting.  At least not a truly heated fight. That's why folks give the warning all the time to be careful about the words spoken because they cannot be taken back.  Pheadra was "wrong" (I see it as a jab, not her really gloating or taking delight about Kenya's reproductive issue...if Pheadra was that cold hearted then I don't think she would have called her when Velvet died, it wasn't on camera so there were no points to gain from it) but what she said was not any worst than the mess Kenya has spewed at her and Apollp for one and a half seasons!


----------



## sgj99

zuzu717 said:


> IMO Kenya is the meanest of them all and throws the most shade. She always has something negative to say about everyone and their personal life. But as soon as someone has something to say about her she has to talk over them so they can't be heard. It's not right to constantly talk about sensitive subjects in peoples lives and then play victim when your issues are addressed. It bothers me that Kenya seems to get away with a lot on the show and she thinks she is ultimately in control. The way she talks over people is so childish and rude. *I have never been in a physical altercation in my life, but honestly I probably would have reacted just like Porsha in that situation. I was pissed just siting on my couch watching it go on.*



i agree with you except for the part i have bolded.  Kenya is a nasty person, no doubt about it.  she dishes it out but when it's thrown back at her she either is the victim or talks over them.  but ... Porsha shouldn't have fallen into her trap.  a bigger person can just roll their eyes and say "whatever."


----------



## Ginger Tea

Cynthia & Kenya do the same thing when it comes to anyone repeating "exactly" what they said.  Cynthia always cuts the person off in an attempt to say her side of the story and make her way straight before the other person can get put what she said.

Kenya does the same, cut the person off or speak over them so they cannot be heard and when the roles are reversed the person is rude and every name under the sun.


----------



## Ginger Tea

sgj99 said:


> i agree with you except for the part i have bolded.  Kenya is a nasty person, no doubt about it.  she dishes it out but when it's thrown back at her she either is the victim or talks over them.  but ... Porsha shouldn't have fallen into her trap.  a bigger person can just roll their eyes and say "whatever."




That sounds ideal, everyone's tolerance level is different.  Sometimes it could take a person years before the boiling point is reached.  Took Porsha two years.  Porsha did what the other women wanted to or thought of.


----------



## sgj99

Ginger Tea said:


> That sounds ideal, everyone's tolerance level is different.  Sometimes it could take a person years before the boiling point is reached.  Took Porsha two years.  Porsha did what the other women wanted to or thought of.



i guess at my age i just can't see going in for the attack (i'm 50).  i'd just roll my eyes, say "whatever" and walk off.  i just am so past acting like a childish loose cannon with my emotions.  but then, i'd never put myself, my family and all that nonsense out there on reality television either for the grand prize of what they think is fame.


----------



## LADC_chick

Basically. I just can't be here for "Well, Kenya's remarks cut deeper." According to whom? Making snide remarks about someone's reproductive abilities is just as nasty as calling someone fat, which is just as nasty as calling someone a whore. These women film these reunions knowing that they're going to rehash **** and knowing that they'll be going back and forth with the talking over each other and whatnot.

Porsha played herself by taking it to a physical level. Her pea brain couldn't really keep up with Kenya's barbs so she had to lay hands.

I love that Cynthia had no time for coddling Porsha after Porsha acted the fool. Cynthia just sat back down while the other ladies fell all over themselves trying to restrain Porsha and cover her mouth.


----------



## KathyB

zuzu717 said:


> IMO Kenya is the meanest of them all and throws the most shade. She always has something negative to say about everyone and their personal life. But as soon as someone has something to say about her she has to talk over them so they can't be heard. It's not right to constantly talk about sensitive subjects in peoples lives and then play victim when your issues are addressed. It bothers me that Kenya seems to get away with a lot on the show and she thinks she is ultimately in control. The way she talks over people is so childish and rude. I have never been in a physical altercation in my life, but honestly I probably would have reacted just like Porsha in that situation. I was pissed just siting on my couch watching it go on.



Kenya gets away with it because it makes for good TV.  The same way Theresa (NJ) got away with it from the first season and the fights with Danielle, Melissa and Caroline.  She didn't get fired and neither will Kenya and neither will Porsha.  If Porsha isn't in the next season's cast, it'll be because she left on her own.  Same for Kenya, but Kenya loves the drama and fighting because it draws the attention to her and that's what she's all about.  She is trying to take over the case as Queen Bee.  

On another note, during the scenes backstage after the fight, Nene looked like a pitcher of Kool-Aid in that dress.


----------



## Ginger Tea

One does not need to be a numbskull or a rocket scientist.  Porsha can be labeled as not the sharpest tool in the shed.  That's a given.  In her favor, she has not dug the type of holes these other women have.  If you can coin the phrase, "Don't come for me unless I send for you." Then it better not come as a surprise when they show up.  "So nasty, so rude."


----------



## ClassicFab

Smh Porsha. She played herself and gave Kenya EXACTLY what she wanted. Kenya's first words after the altercation was that she (Porsha) needs to be fired. The thing Porsha fails to realize regarding Kenya is that she craves the attention. The more you give her, the more it eggs her on. It takes a strong person to ignore but it is so worth it. I wouldn't go back and forth with her, say what I need to say and then NEXT TOPIC ANDY!

I can understand Porsha, just wish she would have handled this differently.


----------



## GoldengirlNY

starrynite_87 said:


> So you share Draya Michele's philosophy that hoeness can be erased after a period of time




&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;I died at hoeness!!!


----------



## krissa

sgj99 said:


> i agree with you except for the part i have bolded.  Kenya is a nasty person, no doubt about it.  she dishes it out but when it's thrown back at her she either is the victim or talks over them.  but ... Porsha shouldn't have fallen into her trap.  a bigger person can just roll their eyes and say "whatever."



it's annoying to have to always be the 'bigger' person though. Kenya knows that and that's why she digs so deep all the time to get people to tick. You can see Phaedra is very cautious of how she comes across on tv so she already was prepared for Kenya more so than Phaedra.

I can't imagine being on a show like this though. I can't deal with the crazy types that 'make good tv' like Kenya, Brandi, Teresa'.


----------



## BagBragger

Ginger Tea said:


> One does not need to be a numbskull or a rocket scientist.  Porsha can be labeled as not the sharpest tool in the shed.  That's a given.  In her favor, she has not dug the type of holes these other women have.  If you can coin the phrase, "Don't come for me unless I send for you." Then it better not come as a surprise when they show up.  "So nasty, so rude."




YEEEES!  I always say, I don't go looking for trouble.  I swear I don't.  But if you invite me to your party (trouble) don't be taken aback when I arrive in all my grandness!  Call it what you will.  Call it what you may.  I like to oblige.  I don't even go straight to "nonsense and foolishness and tomfoolery" (one of my favorite phrases!).  I try to warn folks that this ain't that!  And by "that" I mean what they are looking for.

I've said enough though.  Me thinks it's time to go back to the shadows now.  When it's all said and done, I get nothing from the show or ranting here about it.  Lurking is the best way to be entertained AND keep my blood pressure at normal levels.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Just watched Nene interview Andy on WWHL on YouTube.  Andy finally admitted he's a "Shade Tree.'" And, also admitted he does have a say in whose hired & fired.


----------



## KathyB

Ginger Tea said:


> Just watched Nene interview Andy on WWHL on YouTube.  Andy finally admitted he's a "Shade Tree.'" And, also admitted he does have a say in whose hired & fired.



Of course he has a say and he knows that keeping the trouble makers like Kenya, Nene, Theresa, Brandi and others from OC and NYC on the show brings in the big numbers which bring in the big *$$$*, and that's what this is all about.  Firing those people for an altercation would be the kiss of death for the franchise and Andy knows it.


----------



## tamshac77

Sassys said:


> Uh Kenya, your dog was killed. Is that Karma??



Dang, I wish someone would have said that to her!


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Nene wasted money on that stomach lipo




Her body looked a HOTTTTT mess!






BagBragger said:


> It's disgusting!!!!  Funky Dineva, and I love him/her, is always talking about how she walks the talk and stand firm in her word...or something to that affect, but she is a HYPOCRITE!!!!  She can dish so much to so many, but she can't take much at all.  NeNe, sits there (and has on other shows) like she is high and mighty!  Her demeanor is that of she can and say do whatever she please and expects there to be no consequences.




I can't stand Dineva. Wish he would go away!






Sassys said:


> Dog is your best friend :weird:




Not crazy at all. You obviously Dont own/have a pet, so you Dont understand.






honeyshopper said:


> she just had a loudspeaker behind the couch??




No props should be allowed!






starrynite_87 said:


> Kenya is a damn fool...I love her




Haha lol!






djsmom said:


> kenyas unbothered and porsha looks like the fool, and I keep rewinding











honeyshopper said:


> It looked like Nene tried to cover her mouth.  I wonder why?











sgj99 said:


> so ... i have to ask:  is a "ratchet ho" worse than just a regular 'ol ho?











zuzu717 said:


> Am I the only one who was irritated by the way Nene was covering Porshas mouth? That would have drove me crazy if someone was doing that to me while trying to console me...


WE as the viewers may have been irritated, but for Porsha it was the best thing Nene did. She already looked and sounded stupid Nene just kept her from making an even bigger fool of herself since she wouldn't shut her mouth.








Ginger Tea said:


> May use a piece here & there but 9 out of 10 it's all hers.




Yep, she has a lot of long hair...has always had it.






KathyB said:


> I'm on Porsha's side.  I feel bad for Kenya losing Velvet because I love my dogs, too, but she was wrong by poking and poking at Porsha.  The scepter and the bullhorn was brought solely to annoy and goad Porsha into exactly what happened.




Im on nobody's side. They were both dead wrong. porsha needs to learn to keep her hands to herself.






starrynite_87 said:


> So you share Draya Michele's philosophy that hoeness can be erased after a period of time


You can't erase hoeness....u may be able to change your ways, but people in the back of their minds will ALWAYS view you as a HO and won't trust you.








djsmom said:


> Thing 1& Thing 2, I mean Quad and Phaedra will be on WWHL tonight.




Lol






Ginger Tea said:


> In the words of Madea - "Sometimes God take too long to get people who need to be got."




Lol






ClassicFab said:


> Smh Porsha. She played herself and gave Kenya EXACTLY what she wanted. Kenya's first words after the altercation was that she (Porsha) needs to be fired. The thing Porsha fails to realize regarding Kenya is that she craves the attention. The more you give her, the more it eggs her on. It takes a strong person to ignore but it is so worth it. I wouldn't go back and forth with her, say what I need to say and then NEXT TOPIC ANDY!
> 
> I can understand Porsha, just wish she would have handled this differently.


Played herself big time!


----------



## tamshac77

honeyshopper said:


> It looked like Nene tried to cover her mouth.  I wonder why?



I wondered too.  I think she was trying to protect Porsha from digging herself into a deeper hole and getting fired.


----------



## tamshac77

zuzu717 said:


> Am I the only one who was irritated by the way Nene was covering Porshas mouth? That would have drove me crazy if someone was doing that to me while trying to console me...



Yes, that would have drove me crazy too but it seemed to calm Porsha down.



djsmom said:


> This seemed scripted to me, why pull hair she could've punched her.



Exactly.


----------



## tamshac77

krissa said:


> Exactly. Andy should've shut it down when she was fiddling w the bullhorn.



That would have been so funny. :giggles:


----------



## tamshac77

zuzu717 said:


> Me too. And I feel that everyone overreacted to what Porshas did. Yeah it was wrong but did you honestly expect her to sit trough all the s**t Kenya was throwing at her. Kenya was dead wrong for her behavior so if anyone should be embarrassed it should be Kenya. Her behavior was far worse than Porshas in my opinion...



Agreed, and Cynthia was stupid for sitting there without checking Kenya for carrying on like a fool all over her.


----------



## Ladybug09

Porsha pulled down Cynthia's dress, and she didn't even notice/feel it. Her boob must have no dealing from her implants.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Agree Andy should have made mention that there should be nothing pointed in anyone's direction or face. No props.  Only copies of emails and texts. 

There is no alcohol ever on the reunions, so why are objects allowed knowing the volatility of these women, regardless of who may or may not instigate and who may or may not follow up on the instigation. 

They all may have different personalities off camera, while they're not working, and really pour it on when in front of the camera, but sorry, have no tolerance or patience for Kenya's shenanigans.

Also find it interesting Kenya had to admit Nene's recount of how she 'met' 'Casper' the Nigerian Prince, was comical. 'So nasty. So rude.'


----------



## tamshac77

LADC_chick said:


> Basically. I just can't be here for "Well, Kenya's remarks cut deeper." According to whom? Making snide remarks about someone's reproductive abilities is just as nasty as calling someone fat, which is just as nasty as calling someone a whore. These women film these reunions knowing that they're going to rehash **** and knowing that they'll be going back and forth with the talking over each other and whatnot.
> 
> Porsha played herself by taking it to a physical level. Her pea brain couldn't really keep up with Kenya's barbs so she had to lay hands.
> 
> I love that Cynthia had no time for coddling Porsha after Porsha acted the fool. *Cynthia just sat back down* while the other ladies fell all over themselves trying to restrain Porsha and cover her mouth.



Girl, Cynthia was trying to make sure she wasn't next with her scary behind.

Porsha ran to her side when Nene upset her in Savannah.


----------



## krasavitza

Ok i havent read any of the comments so dont know what the general consensus is.... but im team kenya on this all the way!! I am definitely not a kenya fan, but the way porsha got physical and then ended up on the ground losing her damn mind made me smirk real hard. SHE MADE A DAMN FOOL OUT OF HERSELF. And what I noticed was that she really got turnt up once kenya mentioned something about Porsha cheating on Kordell. Looks like that hit a nerve.... possibly cuz it was true??

I was really annoyed to see all the women flocking to porsha after all was said and done.. are they crazy?? Why the hell was she being carried around like she was a victim???


----------



## zaara10

Nene looked so damn disgusted to be there. Sitting there w/ such  a nasty attitude. If she thinks she's so above all of this, then bye girl. And her hair, what??! 
Phaedra has funny & witty comebacks, but her delivery is awful w/ that weird fake voice & laugh of hers. 
Kenya definitely pushes ppl (it's her job!) but I think Porsha lacks maturity so she resorted to physically fighting Kenya. I doubt she'll be fired. And who was carrying her around like a child & why? The only person who seemed concerned for Kenya was Lawrence! No one even checked on her! (Except for Andy & his phoniness) I guess they all hate her that much!


----------



## 30gold

How many of us have not been a fool?  I have been lurking alot lately and could not wait to see this reunion.  Yes, i agree that porsha is not too bright (given all the coddling of her upbringing) however, kenya is just a twisted sister.  She is very insecure and, i believe, unstable.  Yes, she is attractive, if you go for the tight clothes, long hair, barbie doll clone look, but she is really is nasty and down right dirty.  Lipstick on a pig is still a pig!!!!  

I applaud the other girls for comforting porsha, if anything they are empathetic and see how any one of them could have been in her shoes.  I have been there although not on national television,.  We are all not equipped with stone reserve.  

On the other hand, kenya is seasoned (older) less secure in herself and make others uncomfortable by any means necessary.  I do believe that velvet was her best friend.  

All of these "players" are there for one thing and that is the money.  Stuff happens when you sell yourself to the devil.  Just saying.


----------



## barbie444

Totally jumping in this conversation. I really hope Porsha doesn't get fired, because then in my opinion Andy will look like Kenya's *****. That was Kenya's intention all along to get Porsha fired. Kenya deserved what Porsha did, I do wish she had punched her ( I don't condone violence but kenya is just terrible). She throws shade everywhere. Kenya thinks she's all that and a bag of chips but she can't even hold a man. In my opinion theres no african prince. Don't you have to have a man to have a baby? Kenya is trash, scum, and vulgar. She is rotten eggs


----------



## Nahreen

zuzu717 said:


> I agree. They don't condone violence but they will let you blatantly disrespect people with props. I don't think that's right!



I remember when Kim stormed out of a restaurant and knocked down the film crew. It was hilarious. She still got her own show. 

I bet Andy and Bravo loves this drama between Kenya and Porscha, I don't think neither of them are quitting this show. 

I bet Porscha need those breasts to catch a man. Her voice really annoys the hell out of me, it is so squiky and I want to cover my ears when she speaks. 

All the women on this show are pot stirrers, not only Kenya. Nene with her pyjama party. Cynthia keeps poking her nose into everybodies business. The men are also excellent at causing fights, Peter, Apollo and Greg.


----------



## NY_Mami

I don't condone violence but Kenya deserved that drag.... She had that coming a long time.... I was actually expecting it from Phaedra....

Kenya loves to play with fire and push all the wrong buttons... So she ran that risk.... 

Porsha snapped.... and I absolutely believe her when she said she snapped... As many times as we've seen Porsha argue on the show she has never exhibited violent tendencies.... She wasn't a confrontational person like (ex: Evelyn Lozada).... It's only so far a person can push you before you snap.... Her reaction afterwards was genuine... That was a real meltdown if I ever saw one and it was very sad and disturbing to see that.... Kenya wanted a reaction and got one for sure.... Andy should have stopped that sooner before it escalated...

But like I said... It is always the quiet ones.... Don't underestimate them....


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> *Think Nene covered her mouth so she wouldn't blurt out anything that may incriminate herself or make it any worse than the situation already was.*
> 
> Some may ask why comfort Porsha - if you are being tormented and you react whether you deserve it or not, if you have an inkling of empathy you comfort the person because you know if given the time and situation, it could be you beating/dragging the person.




i think that is exactly why she did it!!!  






Sassys said:


> True, *but two wrongs don't make a right.* Phaedra from day one claims she is a southern belle. A southern belle lets God and the universe handle nasty people like Kenya.




true.  but too many wrongs will get your *** got - and your weave snatched like last night!!   kenya looooves to tell people not to come for her unless she sends for them - well she has been sending for porsha for a LOOOOOOONG time and porsha finally went for her!  BLOOP!!  something finally snapped in that girl. i don't think she realized what she had done!


----------



## KathyB

bag-princess said:


> true.  but too many wrongs will get your *** got - and your weave snatched like last night!!   kenya looooves to tell people not to come for her unless she sends for them - well she has been sending for porsha for a LOOOOOOONG time and porsha finally went for her!  BLOOP!!  something finally snapped in that girl. i don't think she realized what she had done!



I agree.  Regardless of how much self-control one has, when poked and agged on relentlessly the way Kenya was doing with Porsha, something bad is bound to happen.  Kenya took advantage of Porsha's naiveté and even though she's been through a lot with Cordell with the divorce, in many ways Porsha is still fairly "wet behind the ears" when knowing how to deal with someone like Kenya.


----------



## Love Of My Life

zaara10 said:


> Nene looked so damn disgusted to be there. Sitting there w/ such  a nasty attitude. If she thinks she's so above all of this, then bye girl. And her hair, what??!
> Phaedra has funny & witty comebacks, but her delivery is awful w/ that weird fake voice & laugh of hers.
> Kenya definitely pushes ppl (it's her job!) but I think Porsha lacks maturity so she resorted to physically fighting Kenya. I doubt she'll be fired. And who was carrying her around like a child & why? The only person who seemed concerned for Kenya was Lawrence! No one even checked on her! (Except for Andy & his phoniness) I guess they all hate her that much!


 


barbie444 said:


> Totally jumping in this conversation. I really hope Porsha doesn't get fired, because then in my opinion Andy will look like Kenya's *****. That was Kenya's intention all along to get Porsha fired. Kenya deserved what Porsha did, I do wish she had punched her ( I don't condone violence but kenya is just terrible). She throws shade everywhere. Kenya thinks she's all that and a bag of chips but she can't even hold a man. In my opinion theres no african prince. Don't you have to have a man to have a baby? Kenya is trash, scum, and vulgar. She is rotten eggs


 


NY_Mami said:


> I don't condone violence but Kenya deserved that drag.... She had that coming a long time.... I was actually expecting it from Phaedra....
> 
> Kenya loves to play with fire and push all the wrong buttons... So she ran that risk....
> 
> Porsha snapped.... and I absolutely believe her when she said she snapped... As many times as we've seen Porsha argue on the show she has never exhibited violent tendencies.... She wasn't a confrontational person like (ex: Evelyn Lozada).... It's only so far a person can push you before you snap.... Her reaction afterwards was genuine... That was a real meltdown if I ever saw one and it was very sad and disturbing to see that.... Kenya wanted a reaction and got one for sure.... Andy should have stopped that sooner before it escalated...
> 
> But like I said... It is always the quiet ones.... Don't underestimate them....


 

Agree with the above... Nene just looked so ill groomed.. Her wig did not fit/flatter
her well & the bun in the back of her head looked like straw.

Phaedra also likes to stir the pot & all the girls last pm exhibited bad behavior.
Cynthia behaved a little better.

When Kenya asked Porsha to spell septor that was a hoot! Porsha was really quite
vulgar..

A bad example of a group of women who just like back stabbing, being
mean spirited & just exude no class, taste or manners


----------



## DC-Cutie

I hate the way Andy told Porscha 'at some point, you need to apologize to her'. 

It would be a cold say in hell before I apologized to Kenya.


----------



## Ginger Tea

DC-Cutie said:


> I hate the way Andy told Porscha 'at some point, you need to apologize to her'.
> 
> It would be a cold say in hell before I apologized to Kenya.





Thought that was interesting as well.  
There should be a mutual apology.  the onus lies with both of them. Not just one.


----------



## addisonshopper

Krazy Kenya is that girl that has all the mouth starts all the bs, but nobody will bother her cause we all know she will call the police. Poe-Poe Hoe. She will exploit your weaknesses and hide behind hers. Porsha is a pretty girl with a body on her and that intimidates Kenya cause she thinks she is drop dead gorgeous.  Most men would look at Porsha 3 times before they even look at.  
Kenya.   Porsha is naive , unassuming and genuine (as it appears to me ). Kenya is very calculating as the late great tupac said my every move is a calculated step.  A man is game to her. Prey. Like a scene outta national geographic. That's why she teamed up with Marlo if you can't beat em , join em .  They better than me Phaedra should hAve either went in on her as in whipped dat a$$ or just ignored her. She let Kenya get in her head. No way I'd leave a party cause she was talking to my husband and then leave my husband behind. I'd simply join the conversation say my peace leave them walk away and talk to someone else with my back turned to them. Never let em see you sweet honey child. She let Kenya see her sweat , number one rule breaker. Never let another woman know you notice them checking for you or your man. Her lack of trust in her man exposes her weakness and vulnerabilities -which a chick like Kenya preys on. And when someone plays on hers she gets all poor me playing the victim.  Girl i would've read Kenya like she was my bank account in an audit honey. I'd pay the bird no mind. Never ever address her. We could be in the room together and she be standing on my baby toe and I wouldn't acknowledge her.


----------



## Nahreen

KathyB said:


> You know for a fact that Kim still sleeps with a married man?  Oh, yea...that's right.  She sleeps with her husband.
> 
> BTW...this is the first time I've quoted you about anything and why are you telling me when I can or cannot post?



Kim choose to go on tv and brag about her relationship with big papa and when she wanted something expensive she called him to make him pay for it. It was her choice to be portrayed like a gold digger that slept with a married man.


----------



## Nahreen

Porscha seems so immature but she is over 30!! Kenya and her has been going at it ever since the fiasco at Porshas event when she got the Kenyas title wrong. Her relationship with Kordell was also annoying the other ladies, Kordell was the King in the house that she had to obey.


----------



## addisonshopper

P.s. Nenes lace front (strawhat turned into a wig ) was giving me flu like symptoms. I kept itching the side of my hairline.  Some one did a muff job on the glue and her hairline. 
She really should refrain from wearing her hair off her face. Her facial features are way to strong for that.  She was giving me Steve Harvey with horseback riding all night. No tea no shade.  Her look with Andy last week she was killing it. Hence the hair on her face. Play down that nose and those teeth honey. I like nene but she gotta come back down to Atlanta honey cause Hollywood ain't checking for yah no more. 

P.s.s didn't Kenya touch or pike at Kenya with the septor ... Grounds for self defense to me


----------



## Ginger Tea

It is unjustifiable to be provoked and to have the audacity to stand there and say, "Get fired" when the person that you have sent for finally shows up.  This is who & what you sent for! And to think you bear no responsibility for the events is preposterous.  If the roles were reversed, or if it were any of the other women involved it would be no different.  If you sent for the person and they flipped out and actually show up, why should your behavior be excused. To sit on that couch and adamantly say, anyone who puts their hands on another person should not be sitting on the couch, shows the devious nature behind your actions. 
DH always says, the prettiest women externally are the worse internally. Their inner person rarely match the outside.

Watched the video again. Have no like for Cynthia.  Regardless of how well she may dress, her disposition is not one I'm well taken to.  Porsha messed up, yes, but not without reason.  When Cynthia was upset about what Nene said or didn't say regarding her child, who went to comfort her, Porsha & Kenya. So there would have been no harm done in going over to Porsha.  Kandi didn't say or do anything for Porsha but she went over to her.  As the show continues I do see Cynthia as being the opportunist, not Todd as she attempted to swing on someone else's thought pattern.  In the next episode she's apologizing to MJ another mistaken thought pattern. Useless. .


----------



## zuzu717

Ginger Tea said:


> It is unjustifiable to be provoked and to have the audacity to stand there and say, "Get fired" when the person that you have sent for finally shows up.  This is who & what you sent for! And to think you bear no responsibility for the events is preposterous.  If the roles were reversed, or if it were any of the other women involved it would be no different.  If you sent for the person and they flipped out and actually show up, why should your behavior be excused. To sit on that couch and adamantly say, anyone who puts their hands on another person should not be sitting on the couch, shows the devious nature behind your actions.
> DH always says, the prettiest women externally are the worse internally. Their inner person rarely match the outside.



Exactly!!!


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> I hate the way Andy told Porscha 'at some point, you need to apologize to her'.
> 
> *It would be a cold say in hell before I apologized to Kenya*.



for real!! 

she looked at him like he was a damn fool!!!!!:lolots:   she made no comment on it like she did not even hear it!

he did not even sound like he expected that to happen - just had to say it to be PC for the show and the execs.


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> for real!!
> 
> she looked at him like he was a damn fool!!!!!:lolots:   she made no comment on it like she did not even hear it!
> 
> he did not even sound like he expected that to happen - just had to say it to be PC for the show and the execs.




I think he felt for Porsha and I'm glad he at least gave her a hug. He only talked to Kenya through the door, lol.


----------



## bag-princess

addisonshopper said:


> Krazy Kenya is that girl that has all the mouth starts all the bs, but nobody will bother her cause we all know she will call the police. Poe-Poe Hoe. She will exploit your weaknesses and hide behind hers. Porsha is a pretty girl with a body on her and that intimidates Kenya cause she thinks she is drop dead gorgeous.  Most men would look at Porsha 3 times before they even look at.
> Kenya.   Porsha is naive , unassuming and genuine (as it appears to me ). Kenya is very calculating as the late great tupac said my every move is a calculated step.  A man is game to her. Prey. Like a scene outta national geographic. That's why she teamed up with Marlo if you can't beat em , join em .  They better than me Phaedra should hAve either went in on her as in whipped dat a$$ or just ignored her. She let Kenya get in her head. No way I'd leave a party cause she was talking to my husband and then leave my husband behind. I'd simply join the conversation say my peace leave them walk away and talk to someone else with my back turned to them. Never let em see you sweet honey child. *She let Kenya see her sweat , number one rule breaker*. Never let another woman know you notice them checking for you or your man. Her lack of trust in her man exposes her weakness and vulnerabilities -which a chick like Kenya preys on. And when someone plays on hers she gets all poor me playing the victim.  Girl i would've read Kenya like she was my bank account in an audit honey. I'd pay the bird no mind. Never ever address her. We could be in the room together and she be standing on my baby toe and I wouldn't acknowledge her.





girl - teach 'em!!!!!!   if i was the kind of girl that liked being around other women - i think we could hang out because your attitude is so much like mine!  

i always say that same thing  - NEVER let another woman see that she has gotten your attention by going for your man!!!  once she notices that then the game is ON!!  like you i would have had miss kenya in check weeks ago!  she would have NEVER even thought to point a damn thing at me unless she wanted to draw back a nub!


----------



## Ginger Tea

All this drama is tiring!!! 





RHOA: Kenya Moore Is Broke & Faking Drama For Cameras
Sun, April 20, 2014 12:38pm EDT by hollywoodlifeintern 125 Comments141,292 Article 



Everything appears to be glamourous in the life of RHOA star, Kenya Moore, but sources say that its all just an act. Do you think that Kenya is who she says she is?
Kenya Moore, 43, has been making headlines for her starring role on the Real Housewives Of Atlanta. The show has been all about drama this season, and Kenya was almost always at the center of it. However, we have reason to believe that she might just be faking it all for the cameras in attempt to keep from going broke.


Kenya Moore  RHOA Star Under Pressure For Money Woes
Kenya is often spotted rocking luxurious accessories and driving fancy cars, but sources say that almost none of her pricey belongings are actually hers. Its pretty ironic, because the reality star is constantly bragging about her lavish lifestyle.


In reality, RadarOnline reports that for the filming of the show, Kenya had a local car dealership in Atlanta give her a really expensive car on loan and then they got the publicity that she was driving a car from their lot.

The former Miss America says that her lifestyle is maintained by her undisclosed rich boyfriend, but a source close to Bravo says thats flat out not true.

RHOA Reunion Recap: Porsha Smacks Kenya & Gets Sent Home
Kenya tried to slam Phaedra for being fake, but it seems that shes really the dishonest one.

RHOA Star Kenya Moore  Broke And Faking It For the Cameras
If Kenya really is amping up the drama just for publicity, thats a low blow to Porsha because if the rumors are true, then she could be sending Porsha to jail just to make money! Could the battery of charges from Kenyas RHOA reunion brawl with Porsha just be another way to keep her career afloat? After all, Kandi says the fight was rather quick and Kenya was definitely provoking Porsha.

Sources have already shared that several of her business deals have fallen through and that she desperately said yes when she was given the opportunity to compete on Celebrity Apprentice.

HollywoodLifers, comment below and tell us what you think about Kenyas antics!

 Kindra Bailey

More RHOA News:
RHOA: Kenya Moore Would Drop Charges Against Porsha Williams On One Condition
Porsha Williams Vs. Kenya Moore & 6 More Shocking RHOA Feuds
RHOA Cast: Kenya Broke Girl Code By Pressing Charges Against Porsha


----------



## DC-Cutie

One thing we know for sure: kandi is well off. 

The rest of them, not so much. Phaedra is probably comfortable, nene is 'rich bish' (not really), Cynthia could be comfortable but Peters financial issue will make her go broke and Porscha & Kenya don't have pots to piss in or windows to throw it out of...


----------



## LADC_chick

What's crazy is that Porsha had just gone on and claimed that Kenya loves to play the victim, yet after the ish went down who was being carried around like a damn baby? Porsha. Who was crying and acting like she wasn't at fault? Porsha. 

Good on Cynthia for not going over to coddle Porsha. Porsha's fight with Kenya was Porsha's fight with Kenya. Nene is salty because Kenya's crazy *** is bringing the ratings more than Nene ever could, so of course she's going to coddle the chick she can run--Porsha. Phaedra has gone after Porsha for her stupidity, but she's on Porsha's side in this simply because she doesn't like Kenya. 

All of the women who were comforting Porsha had their own selfish reasons for doing so and less out of any BFF-ness with Porsha. Kandi's trying to get another run out of her play, and she's hired Porsha, so what is going to do? She's gonna stand in the general vicinity and act supportive.


----------



## bag-princess

i am not shocked or surprised at all about kenya and her lack of money!!!  how many times have we all said that she creates drama to stay on the show because she has nothing else to fall back on!  and like many others - she has been thrown out of her so-called home for not paying for it!  but of course someone else is the problem!  it's been reported many times those cars are NOT hers - and not gifts from her "rich boyfriend" either!


----------



## KathyB

Nahreen said:


> Kim choose to go on tv and brag about her relationship with big papa and when she wanted something expensive she called him to make him pay for it. It was her choice to be portrayed like a gold digger that slept with a married man.



Yes, and that was in the FIRST SEASON.  It's over, done with, history.  She moved on and did well for herself and her daughters, found the right man and made a great life with him.  

Nobody knows how she defined that BP relationship to her girls and frankly, it isn't anyone else's business.  From what the viewers saw, she realized the BP relationship was a dead end street, ended it and moved on.


----------



## bag-princess

LADC_chick said:


> *All of the women who were comforting Porsha had their own selfish reasons for doing so and less out of any BFF-ness with Porsha*. Kandi's trying to get another run out of her play, and she's hired Porsha, so what is going to do? She's gonna stand in the general vicinity and act supportive.








BAM!!!   and that is EXACTLY what is going on with cynthia and kenya!  all of a sudden she is Miss World's loving friend. i see her very clearly!   cynthia is putting her money on what she thinks will keep her around because lawd knows she ain't got no story with her and peter!  she needs to have Leon visit more often - that is the ONLY way people will pay her any attention!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

KathyB said:


> Yes, and that was in the FIRST SEASON.  It's over, done with, history.  She moved on and did well for herself and her daughters, found the right man and made a great life with him.
> 
> Nobody knows how she defined that BP relationship to her girls and frankly, it isn't anyone else's business.  From what the viewers saw, she realized the BP relationship was a dead end street, ended it and moved on.



First season?  Come on now Kathy, you know good and heck well Kim was flaunting that relationship for more than one season. 

And we know how she defined her relationship because well, she proudly announced she was his 'fiancé'...

Yes, she has moved on. But don't act like it was just an innocent fling and she's moved on to her Prince Charming.


----------



## KathyB

DC-Cutie said:


> First season?  Come on now Kathy, you know good and heck well Kim was flaunting that relationship for more than one season.
> 
> And we know how she defined her relationship because well, she proudly announced she was his 'fiancé'...
> 
> Yes, she has moved on. But don't act like it was just an innocent fling and she's moved on to her Prince Charming.



No, I agree it was no innocent fling and Kim was foolish in thinking that BP would leave his wife for her regardless of how he may have felt for her.  Personally, I think BP was stringing her along with the expensive gifts and trips to keep her around as long as he "needed" her by telling her they would get married, etc., which gave Kim a false sense of security.  But, whatever happened, or with who ended the relationship, it ended and Kim moved on.  

Haven't we all been in at least one or two dead end relationships?  The kind where you think things are great, when they're really toxic and going no where?  I've been in a few and had to endure a lot of crap before I finally found my Prince Charming.


----------



## Ginger Tea

None of the women are friends, with the possible exception of Phay & Kandi. Nene and Phay spoke to Porsha before the reunion in hopes of forewarning her to not fall into the Venus fly trap that is Kenya's mouth. So going over and showing an act of kindness to Porsha, albeit not friends, there's nothing wrong with that. Also, Phay, Nene & Kandi have never expressed animosity toward Porsha. They have gone in on her lack of common sense.


----------



## Ginger Tea

By the way, why was Lawrence at the taping, grabbing Kenya's bag rushing to the dressing room?


----------



## Kansashalo

addisonshopper said:


> P.s. Nenes lace front (strawhat turned into a wig ) was giving me flu like symptoms. I kept itching the side of my hairline.  Some one did a muff job on the glue and her hairline.
> She really should refrain from wearing her hair off her face. Her facial features are way to strong for that. * She was giving me Steve Harvey with horseback riding all night.* No tea no shade.  Her look with Andy last week she was killing it. Hence the hair on her face. Play down that nose and those teeth honey. I like nene but she gotta come back down to Atlanta honey cause Hollywood ain't checking for yah no more.
> 
> P.s.s didn't Kenya touch or pike at Kenya with the septor ... Grounds for self defense to me




 @ bolded!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ginger Tea said:


> By the way, why was Lawrence at the taping, grabbing Kenya's bag rushing to the dressing room?



He does her hair


----------



## Sassys

Ginger Tea said:


> By the way, why was Lawrence at the taping, grabbing Kenya's bag rushing to the dressing room?



He probably did her hair.


----------



## LADC_chick

Ginger Tea said:


> None of the women are friends, with the possible exception of Phay & Kandi. *Nene and Phay spoke to Porsha before the reunion in hopes of forewarning her to not fall into the Venus fly trap that is Kenya's mouth.* So going over and showing an act of kindness to Porsha, albeit not friends, there's nothing wrong with that. Also, Phay, Nene & Kandi have never expressed animosity toward Porsha. They have gone in on her lack of common sense.



See, I think the opposite happened. I would bet money that Nene and Phaedra pumped up Porsha for this reunion, telling her that she needs to let Kenya have it. Porsha's dumb *** would listen to that. Think about it--Kenya came on this show last year, and both Phaedra and Nene have had problems with her. Yet what did they do this reunion and last? Just got into verbal sparring matches with Kenya. Porsha was stupid enough to put her hands on someone, probably because of what Phaedra and Nene talked to her about prior to filming. 

It's even more obvious to me that this was basically a "The enemy of my enemy is my friend" trope with them. Nene and Phaedra went at it last reunion with Nene saying that Phaedra contacted Nene's sisters and tried to get them to come on the show. Phaedra claimed that Marlo was her friend and had her on the show with the hopes that Marlo and Nene would go at it over the Charles connection. Nene brought on Myliek/Mynique/Mylanta because she'd heard about Phaedra and Chuck and wanted to instigate some stuff there. So it seems apparent that they are so threatened by Kenya's presence on this show that they would decide to use Porsha to do what they are smart enough not to do--get into a phsyical fight on the reunion.


----------



## Ginger Tea

LADC_chick said:


> See, I think the opposite happened. I would bet money that Nene and Phaedra pumped up Porsha for this reunion, telling her that she needs to let Kenya have it. Porsha's dumb *** would listen to that. Think about it--Kenya came on this show last year, and both Phaedra and Nene have had problems with her. Yet what did they do this reunion and last? Just got into verbal sparring matches with Kenya. Porsha was stupid enough to put her hands on someone, probably because of what Phaedra and Nene talked to her about prior to filming.
> 
> 
> 
> It's even more obvious to me that this was basically a "The enemy of my enemy is my friend" trope with them. Nene and Phaedra went at it last reunion with Nene saying that Phaedra contacted Nene's sisters and tried to get them to come on the show. Phaedra claimed that Marlo was her friend and had her on the show with the hopes that Marlo and Nene would go at it over the Charles connection. Nene brought on Myliek/Mynique/Mylanta because she'd heard about Phaedra and Chuck and wanted to instigate some stuff there. So it seems apparent that they are so threatened by Kenya's presence on this show that they would decide to use Porsha to do what they are smart enough not to do--get into a phsyical fight on the reunion.




All possible scenarios.  In the clip you can hear Nene & Phay saying to Porsha we talked about this weeks ago & Porsha responds, I know. I'm sorry. I'm sorry.


----------



## Sassys

Easter


----------



## zaara10

LADC_chick said:


> See, I think the opposite happened. I would bet money that Nene and Phaedra pumped up Porsha for this reunion, telling her that she needs to let Kenya have it. Porsha's dumb *** would listen to that. Think about it--Kenya came on this show last year, and both Phaedra and Nene have had problems with her. Yet what did they do this reunion and last? Just got into verbal sparring matches with Kenya. Porsha was stupid enough to put her hands on someone, probably because of what Phaedra and Nene talked to her about prior to filming.
> 
> It's even more obvious to me that this was basically a "The enemy of my enemy is my friend" trope with them. Nene and Phaedra went at it last reunion with Nene saying that Phaedra contacted Nene's sisters and tried to get them to come on the show. Phaedra claimed that Marlo was her friend and had her on the show with the hopes that Marlo and Nene would go at it over the Charles connection. Nene brought on Myliek/Mynique/Mylanta because she'd heard about Phaedra and Chuck and wanted to instigate some stuff there. So it seems apparent that they are so threatened by Kenya's presence on this show that they would decide to use Porsha to do what they are smart enough not to do--get into a phsyical fight on the reunion.


 
I agree. If you watch the fight scene, Phaedra is sitting back calmly looking mighty satisfied. She & nene succeeded in getting Porsha to do their dirty work for them. Phaedra has businesses & a career to look after so she knows better than to get into a physical altercation w/ Kenya no matter how much she wants to "knock the dog pi$$ outta her" like she said several times. 
And I'm still surprised no one but Lawrence was at Kenya's side. Not even any of bravos ppl.


----------



## deltalady

I consider myself a level headed person but even I would have snatched Kenya. She deserved it. I bet now she'll think twice before talking sh*t to Porsha again.


----------



## Sassys

deltalady said:


> I consider myself a level headed person but even I would have snatched Kenya. She deserved it. I bet now she'll think twice before talking sh*t to Porsha again.


----------



## KathyB

deltalady said:


> I consider myself a level headed person but even I would have snatched Kenya. She deserved it. I bet now she'll think twice before talking sh*t to Porsha again.



I agree 100%.  Kenya's been poking at Porsha for months over one thing or another (mostly Cordell) and nobody, short of the Pope or Mother Teresa, can tolerate that kind of aggravation without finally going off.  Kenya knew that Porsha was still hurting from the divorce and she went in on her like a bull shark.


----------



## Nahreen

KathyB said:


> Yes, and that was in the FIRST SEASON.  It's over, done with, history.  She moved on and did well for herself and her daughters, found the right man and made a great life with him.
> 
> Nobody knows how she defined that BP relationship to her girls and frankly, it isn't anyone else's business.  From what the viewers saw, she realized the BP relationship was a dead end street, ended it and moved on.



She might have ended it but it will not be forgotten. Her actions will remain with her throughout the rest of her "career".


----------



## Ginger Tea

It's very easy for people to say Porsha is an idiot, pea brained, she fell into Kenya's trap, not smart enough to verbally keep up with Kenya so she resorted to the hands on approach, she fell in to Phay & NeNe's head games...all very likely, but, being antagonized repeatedly & having that same person know this is what they're doing and thinking you won't do anything bc Bravo is on your side, please don't tell me that is not sadistic and devious. Please, don't attempt to wrap those words or thought into a gift wrapped package and hand it to me.


----------



## KathyB

Nahreen said:


> She might have ended it but it will not be forgotten. Her actions will remain with her throughout the rest of her "career".



As long as she's forgotten about it (and learned from it), that's all that matters.  As far as her career, that must be going pretty well since TFTP is currently taping its third season and has higher ratings than any of the other ATL spin-offs.

She had an affair, she didn't commit murder.


----------



## addisonshopper

bag-princess said:


> girl - teach 'em!!!!!!   if i was the kind of girl that liked being around other women - i think we could hang out because your attitude is so much like mine!
> 
> i always say that same thing  - NEVER let another woman see that she has gotten your attention by going for your man!!!  once she notices that then the game is ON!!  like you i would have had miss kenya in check weeks ago!  she would have NEVER even thought to point a damn thing at me unless she wanted to draw back a nub!




Girl I don't like being around females either. They cause to much stress and anxiety.  I avoid girls nights out like the plague.  Honey a girl came for my ex at a party we were at.  She was gunning for him. I turned around smiled and walked to the other end of the bar and had my drink with my friend. This chick walked by me no less then 10 times I never looked up or acknowledged her.  My ex came right over to me and sat down. He finally got annoyed and asked the girl what she wanted she said nothing and walked away. I just laughed.  Bird Brains.  Show confidence and security (even sometimes when we arebt ). You gotta play the role.  
Let's have cyber drinks honey.  Throw it up throw it up !!!


----------



## LADC_chick

Ginger Tea said:


> It's very easy for people to say Porsha is an idiot, pea brained, she fell into Kenya's trap, not smart enough to verbally keep up with Kenya so she resorted to the hands on approach, she fell in to Phay & NeNe's head games...all very likely, but, being antagonized repeatedly & having that same person know this is what they're doing and thinking you won't do anything bc Bravo is on your side, please don't tell me that is not sadistic and devious. Please, don't attempt to wrap those words or thought into a gift wrapped package and hand it to me.



I mean, but are we really acting like this is the first time this type of stuff has happened on a reunion? They're paid to sit there, watch these clips of scenes they either were in or only saw once the show aired (like the one on one interviews), and comment on them. Andy instigates things by bringing in fan questions. The women respond. They throw shade. They pull faces. They roll their eyes. They throw more shade. They sigh. They evade certain questions. They throw even more shade at each other. Like, none of this is brand new. Every single reunion this verbal ish goes on. Why is Porsha the special snowflake now? 

Even Lisa's tiny self only from back at the first or second reunion said that she would flip someone over the couch. She never actually got up to do it, though. Sheree and Nene were the queens of antagonizing each other during filming and at the reunions, yet they never took it to a physical level.


----------



## KathyB

LADC_chick said:


> I mean, but are we really acting like this is the first time this type of stuff has happened on a reunion? They're paid to sit there, watch these clips of scenes they either were in or only saw once the show aired (like the one on one interviews), and comment on them. Andy instigates things by bringing in fan questions. The women respond. They throw shade. They pull faces. They roll their eyes. They throw more shade. They sigh. They evade certain questions. They throw even more shade at each other. Like, none of this is brand new. Every single reunion this verbal ish goes on. Why is Porsha the special snowflake now?
> 
> Even Lisa's tiny self only from back at the first or second reunion said that she would flip someone over the couch. She never actually got up to do it, though. Sheree and Nene were the queens of antagonizing each other during filming and at the reunions, yet they never took it to a physical level.



Kenya reminds me a lot of Danielle (NJ).


----------



## Ladybug09

Ginger Tea said:


> Thought that was interesting as well.
> There should be a mutual apology.  the onus lies with both of them. Not just one.



Nah don't agree. They always hurl barbs and insults at one another, but you Dont Touch people, people, I Dont care how mad you are, You better walk that crap off.

Screw the apology, someone needs to be fired.


----------



## Ladybug09

addisonshopper said:


> P.s. Nenes lace front (strawhat turned into a wig ) was giving me flu like symptoms. I kept itching the side of my hairline.  Some one did a muff job on the glue and her hairline.
> She really should refrain from wearing her hair off her face. Her facial features are way to strong for that.  She was giving me Steve Harvey with horseback riding all night. No tea no shade.  Her look with Andy last week she was killing it. Hence the hair on her face. Play down that nose and those teeth honey. I like nene but she gotta come back down to Atlanta honey cause Hollywood ain't checking for yah no more.
> 
> P.s.s didn't Kenya touch or pike at Kenya with the septor ... Grounds for self defense to me






No she didn't touch her.




Ginger Tea said:


> It is unjustifiable to be provoked and to have the audacity to stand there and say, "Get fired" when the person that you have sent for finally shows up.  This is who & what you sent for! And to think you bear no responsibility for the events is preposterous.  If the roles were reversed, or if it were any of the other women involved it would be no different.  If you sent for the person and they flipped out and actually show up, why should your behavior be excused. To sit on that couch and adamantly say, anyone who puts their hands on another person should not be sitting on the couch, shows the devious nature behind your actions.
> DH always says, the prettiest women externally are the worse internally. Their inner person rarely match the outside.
> 
> Watched the video again. Have no like for Cynthia.  Regardless of how well she may dress, her disposition is not one I'm well taken to.  Porsha messed up, yes, but not without reason.  When Cynthia was upset about what Nene said or didn't say regarding her child, who went to comfort her, Porsha & Kenya. So there would have been no harm done in going over to Porsha.  Kandi didn't say or do anything for Porsha but she went over to her.  As the show continues I do see Cynthia as being the opportunist, not Todd as she attempted to swing on someone else's thought pattern.  In the next episode she's apologizing to MJ another mistaken thought pattern. Useless. .




Cynthia owed her nothing. 






KathyB said:


> No, I agree it was no innocent fling and Kim was foolish in thinking that BP would leave his wife for her regardless of how he may have felt for her.  Personally, I think BP was stringing her along with the expensive gifts and trips to keep her around as long as he "needed" her by telling her they would get married, etc., which gave Kim a false sense of security.  But, whatever happened, or with who ended the relationship, it ended and Kim moved on.
> 
> Haven't we all been in at least one or two dead end relationships?  The kind where you think things are great, when they're really toxic and going no where?  I've been in a few and had to endure a lot of crap before I finally found my Prince Charming.




One thing to be in a dead end rship. Another to be involved with a married man!




LADC_chick said:


> See, I think the opposite happened. I would bet money that Nene and Phaedra pumped up Porsha for this reunion, telling her that she needs to let Kenya have it. Porsha's dumb *** would listen to that. Think about it--Kenya came on this show last year, and both Phaedra and Nene have had problems with her. Yet what did they do this reunion and last? Just got into verbal sparring matches with Kenya. Porsha was stupid enough to put her hands on someone, probably because of what Phaedra and Nene talked to her about prior to filming.
> 
> It's even more obvious to me that this was basically a "The enemy of my enemy is my friend" trope with them. Nene and Phaedra went at it last reunion with Nene saying that Phaedra contacted Nene's sisters and tried to get them to come on the show. Phaedra claimed that Marlo was her friend and had her on the show with the hopes that Marlo and Nene would go at it over the Charles connection. Nene brought on Myliek/Mynique/Mylanta because she'd heard about Phaedra and Chuck and wanted to instigate some stuff there. So it seems apparent that they are so threatened by Kenya's presence on this show that they would decide to use Porsha to do what they are smart enough not to do--get into a phsyical fight on the reunion.











Ginger Tea said:


> All possible scenarios.  In the clip you can hear Nene & Phay saying to Porsha we talked about this weeks ago & Porsha responds, I know. I'm sorry. I'm sorry.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Ladybug09 said:


> Nah don't agree. They always hurl barbs and insults at one another, but you Dont Touch people, people, I Dont care how mad you are, You better walk that crap off.
> 
> Screw the apology, someone needs to be fired.




Easier said than done for some. Everyone's tolerance, patience, tenacity is different. 

Lisa threatened but she wasn't going to follow through. Porsha never threatened. Those are the ones that break.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Cynthia owed her nothing. 


Do not believe that something had to be owed.  

If it's within your power to do something good for another should not hold back from doing it.  That is not the world we live in. Most feel and believe it's not worth it to them. But that's me looking at things through good peoples eyes as my DH often says.


----------



## LADC_chick

OK, switching up the topic a bit. On the preview for next week, Kandi spills that she found out that Mama Joyce had put something--a credit card?--in her name. What in the holy hell? See, this is probably why Mama Joyce claims she doesn't trust Todd. Her *** isn't trustworthy either if she's setting up credit in her daughter's name behind her back. 

It's just like a con artist to think that everyone else is a conning opportunist.


----------



## Ginger Tea

LADC_chick said:


> OK, switching up the topic a bit. On the preview for next week, Kandi spills that she found out that Mama Joyce had put something--a credit card?--in her name. What in the holy hell? See, this is probably why Mama Joyce claims she doesn't trust Todd. Her *** isn't trustworthy either if she's setting up credit in her daughter's name behind her back.
> 
> It's just like a con artist to think that everyone else is a conning opportunist.




MJ had taken out cc's out in Kandi's name. Once she found out she discontinued them and supplemented $700 per month to her.  Kandi & her mother's relationship is something else.


----------



## KathyB

LADC_chick said:


> OK, switching up the topic a bit. On the preview for next week, Kandi spills that she found out that Mama Joyce had put something--a credit card?--in her name. What in the holy hell? See, this is probably why Mama Joyce claims she doesn't trust Todd. Her *** isn't trustworthy either if she's setting up credit in her daughter's name behind her back.
> 
> It's just like a con artist to think that everyone else is a conning opportunist.



I guess it takes one to know one.

I thought Kandi said "multiple credit cards."


----------



## Ginger Tea

LADC_chick said:


> I mean, but are we really acting like this is the first time this type of stuff has happened on a reunion? They're paid to sit there, watch these clips of scenes they either were in or only saw once the show aired (like the one on one interviews), and comment on them. Andy instigates things by bringing in fan questions. The women respond. They throw shade. They pull faces. They roll their eyes. They throw more shade. They sigh. They evade certain questions. They throw even more shade at each other. Like, none of this is brand new. Every single reunion this verbal ish goes on. Why is Porsha the special snowflake now?
> 
> 
> 
> Even Lisa's tiny self only from back at the first or second reunion said that she would flip someone over the couch. She never actually got up to do it, though. Sheree and Nene were the queens of antagonizing each other during filming and at the reunions, yet they never took it to a physical level.




They all verbally say things, yes. But Porsha got involved emotionally and lost control.  Not everyone can hide & suppress strong emotions.  Don't recall any other HW using a megaphone or scepter to be so over the top in your face. 

Leave people alone.  You never know when the least expected will occur or if the least expected person will snap -- your neck.


----------



## KathyB

Ginger Tea said:


> They all verbally say things, yes. But Porsha got involved emotionally and lost control.  Not everyone can hide & suppress strong emotions.  Don't recall any other HW using a megaphone or scepter to be so over the top in your face.
> 
> Leave people alone.  You never know when the least expected will occur or if the least expected person will snap -- your neck.



Kenya knew what she was doing.  She came to the reunion with an agenda and at the top of the list was to attack Porsha and Phaedra.  

Over this past season, I believe Porsha has showed admirable restraint in dealing with Kenya's attacks, but the straws that began breaking the camel's back started on the Mexico trip with the "beard" comment.  Kenya saw Porsha's separation and impending divorce as the opportunity she needed to go in for the kill.  Last night Kenya was, as I said in another post, a bull shark on a feeding frenzy.


----------



## Kansashalo

LADC_chick said:


> OK, switching up the topic a bit. On the preview for next week, Kandi spills that she found out that Mama Joyce had put something--a credit card?--in her name. What in the holy hell? See, this is probably why Mama Joyce claims she doesn't trust Todd. Her *** isn't trustworthy either if she's setting up credit in her daughter's name behind her back.
> 
> It's just like a con artist to think that everyone else is a conning opportunist.



I caught that too.  I can TOTALLY see Mama Joyce name dropping all over Atlanta in order to get special treatment (ex. boutique credit accounts, etc.)


----------



## needloub

That small clip of Mama Joyce bragging about her jewelry/money is embarrassing.  Kandi should have asked someone to escort her mother off the stage because she's a hot mess moron...


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> By the way, why was Lawrence at the taping, grabbing Kenya's bag rushing to the dressing room?



honey - lawrence follows up behind kenya like mammy did with scarlet!!  him and his little heels be walking fast trying to keep up with his mistress!!!:lolots:



addisonshopper said:


> Girl I don't like being around females either. They cause to much stress and anxiety.  I avoid girls nights out like the plague.  Honey a girl came for my ex at a party we were at.  She was gunning for him. I turned around smiled and walked to the other end of the bar and had my drink with my friend. This chick walked by me no less then 10 times I never looked up or acknowledged her.  My ex came right over to me and sat down. He finally got annoyed and asked the girl what she wanted she said nothing and walked away. I just laughed.  Bird Brains.  Show confidence and security (even sometimes when we arebt ). You gotta play the role.
> *Let's have cyber drinks honey.  Throw it up throw it up !!!*





i am all for it!!!  i would break out my favorite bottle of Moscato for this.  and i don't share that with anyone! 

you are so right about the stress and drama of females!   life is too short for that kind of mess.  i avoid it like the plague,too!  that is why after my second son i decided to stay home!  working in an office full of women was like being in jr high school all over again!


----------



## bag-princess

anyone watch the View???  of course they were discussing it and someone told me that it was mentioned that Kenya tweeted that she was so appalled at the horrible incident because..... she's a ROLE MODEL for young women.:wondering

now if that don't prove the woman is crazy  i don't know what will!!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> honey - lawrence follows up behind kenya like mammy did with scarlet!!  him and his little heels be walking fast trying to keep up with his mistress!!!:lolots:


----------



## zaara10

Remind me again why Nene has such a problem w/ Kandi? She seems highly irritated w/ her all the time. Jealous of her success? And Kandi really lets Nene get away with being rude to her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

zaara10 said:


> Remind me again why Nene has such a problem w/ Kandi? She seems highly irritated w/ her all the time. Jealous of her success? And Kandi really lets Nene get away with being rude to her.



Kandi let's a lot of people get away with a lot of things. Nene stay mad at kandi, for no reason.


----------



## Ginger Tea

zaara10 said:


> Remind me again why Nene has such a problem w/ Kandi? She seems highly irritated w/ her all the time. Jealous of her success? And Kandi really lets Nene get away with being rude to her.




Ah, she's always late?  Who knows.


----------



## KathyB

zaara10 said:


> Remind me again why Nene has such a problem w/ Kandi? She seems highly irritated w/ her all the time. *Jealous of her success?* And Kandi really lets Nene get away with being rude to her.



This is the biggest reason.


----------



## Sassys

zaara10 said:


> Remind me again why Nene has such a problem w/ Kandi? She seems highly irritated w/ her all the time. Jealous of her success? And Kandi really lets Nene get away with being rude to her.



From what I remember, Kim was getting close with Kandi and Nene true to form did not like that. Kandi kept telling Kim, that Nene was a bad friend.

Nene was also mad, when Kim recorded Tardy for the Party without her (originally it was suppose to be the two of them) and Kandi felt it was better without Nene.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Sassys said:


> From what I remember, Kim was getting close with Kandi and Nene true to form did not like that. Kandi kept telling Kim, that Nene was a bad friend.
> 
> Nene was also mad, when Kim recorded Tardy for the Party without her (originally it was suppose to be the two of them) and Kandi felt it was better without Nene.




And none of it worked out for Kandi in the long run with Kim.  They in turn fell out over TFTP.  A mess all the way around.


----------



## PrincessCypress

LADC_chick said:


> *What's crazy is that Porsha had just gone on and claimed that Kenya loves to play the victim, yet after the ish went down who was being carried around like a damn baby? Porsha. Who was crying and acting like she wasn't at fault? Porsha. *
> 
> Good on Cynthia for not going over to coddle Porsha. Porsha's fight with Kenya was Porsha's fight with Kenya. Nene is salty because Kenya's crazy *** is bringing the ratings more than Nene ever could, so of course she's going to coddle the chick she can run--Porsha. Phaedra has gone after Porsha for her stupidity, but she's on Porsha's side in this simply because she doesn't like Kenya.
> 
> All of the women who were comforting Porsha had their own selfish reasons for doing so and less out of any BFF-ness with Porsha. Kandi's trying to get another run out of her play, and she's hired Porsha, so what is going to do? She's gonna stand in the general vicinity and act supportive.


Exactly!!! 



Ladybug09 said:


> Nah don't agree. They always hurl barbs and insults at one another, but you Dont Touch people, people, I Dont care how mad you are, You better walk that crap off.
> 
> Screw the apology, someone needs to be fired.


+1!!!!!!!!


----------



## michie

Kandi is low-key messy and appears to be bump buddies with Phaedra. That's reason enough to not want to be bothered with her Forever 21 dressing azz.


----------



## Sassys

Very telling that Andy is laughing. He knew these woman would not be okay with Kenya's props.

If I was there I would have refused to sit next to Kenya, the minute I saw her damn scepter. I will film, when all the adults are ready and the toys are put away. Then the minute she pulled out the bull horn, I would have got up and left. You want me back on set, get rid of the damn props. Just like the damn fan from last year. I can't stand Kenya.


----------



## ClassicFab

bag-princess said:


> anyone watch the View???  of course they were discussing it and someone told me that it was mentioned that Kenya tweeted that she was so appalled at the horrible incident because..... she's a ROLE MODEL for young women.:wondering
> 
> now if that don't prove the woman is crazy  i don't know what will!!



Cue the Twilight Zone music, this woman is crazy!




Sassys said:


>




LMAO at that man dancing! OMG get out!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

michie said:


> Kandi is low-key messy and appears to be bump buddies with Phaedra. That's reason enough to not want to be bothered with her Forever 21 dressing azz.



You mean 'Tags boutique', forever 21 might be too high class for kandi


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Very telling that Andy is laughing. He knew these woman would not be okay with Kenya's props.
> 
> If I was there I would have refused to sit next to Kenya, the minute I saw her damn scepter. *I will film, when all the adults are ready and the toys are put away. Then the minute she pulled out the bull horn, I would have got up and left. You want me back on set, get rid of the damn props.* Just like the damn fan from last year. *I can't stand Kenya.*






AMEN!!!!!! 


i feel the same way!!!  i had to give props to Nene though when she handled Andy.  he asked her a question and kenya had to open her mouth and try to say something and Nene told him something like he had asked her a question and if he wanted her answer he would stop her from speaking!  and that she would not say anything until she had.   i don't like when people do that at all!  it is so rude!


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> *Kandi is low-key messy *and appears to be bump buddies with Phaedra. That's reason enough to not want to be bothered with her Forever 21 dressing azz.





i see her though.   she is just like cynthia - they try to pretend they are soooo concerned about what the one girl is going through and then throws subtle shade at the subject of their conversation getting all the info they can.  kandi does it all with a smile on her face!


----------



## michie

Andy keeps trying to give NeNe the alley oop for the layup and she is not having it. For the past couple reunions and even on WWHL, he tries to get her to be shady with him and she's like, "Nope. Not doing it.", as she dryly deflects the pass. Last night, she did it when he asked why she said what she did about Cynthia's robot and she just kinda sighed and said, "We all just saw the footage..." or something to that effect.


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> Andy keeps trying to give NeNe the alley oop for the layup and she is not having it. For the past couple reunions and even on WWHL, he tries to get her to be shady with him and she's like, "Nope. Not doing it.", as she dryly deflects the pass. Last night, she did it when he asked why she said what she did about Cynthia's robot and she just kinda sighed and said, *"We all just saw the footage..." or something to that effect.*





that is exactly what she said!!!:lolots:   the looks on her face kill me.  i love to watch her the most when the others are talking.   you are so right - she knows the game that he wants to play but she won't play it for him.


----------



## michie

I'm just surprised that he has allowed it to drag on this long because she is purposely trying to cut him down, it seems.


----------



## Ginger Tea

michie said:


> Andy keeps trying to give NeNe the alley oop for the layup and she is not having it. For the past couple reunions and even on WWHL, he tries to get her to be shady with him and she's like, "Nope. Not doing it.", as she dryly deflects the pass. Last night, she did it when he asked why she said what she did about Cynthia's robot and she just kinda sighed and said, "We all just saw the footage..." or something to that effect.




Interesting.  I don't recall him ever asking Cynthia or Phay on WWHL who they think should not come back the next season.  I could be wrong, but don't recall that/those type of questions being posed to anyone other than Nene.


----------



## michie

Well, in her defense, she is the last original of the series.


----------



## bag-princess

*Kenya Moore Says She May Not Return to Real Housewives of Atlanta After Reunion Brawl With Porsha Williams*







Kenya cares enough to walk away. _Real Housewives of Atlanta_ firebrand *Kenya Moore* says in a new interview that she's considering leaving the Bravo reality show after her reunion brawl with castmate *Porsha Williams* was televised Sunday, April 20.
 "We all agree that we don't condone violence," Moore told the _Associated Press_  of Williams (formerly Porsha Stewart) on Monday. "We've become angry  with each other, we've threatened each other and gone to the edge. But  at the end of the day, we know there's a line. If there are no  consequences, then where does it end?"






The _RHOA_'s reunion taping took place on March 27.  During part one of the Bravo series' always-combative reunion special,  the two arch-nemeses are seen hurling insults at each other. As the  altercation escalates, Williams hovers over Moore, yanks her hair, and drags her across the floor.
*Andy Cohen* later recalled the melee on an episode of _Ask Andy_  and described it as "gross." The Bravo host said, ""To me, it came out  of nowhere. *The other women felt like Kenya provoked [Porsha] a bit...I  was so shocked and surprised. I don't want that to happen."   *








"I think Porsha was in a position to provoke me," Moore told the _AP_ on Monday.
 "If anyone is capable of blacking out and not taking responsibility  for their actions, they should not be in this type of environment,"  Moore added of Williams' claim that she had "blacked out" during the  brawl. "They do not need a stage such as this."




The former Miss USA said that it is ultimately up to producers of the smash series to decide on Williams' fate on the _Housewives of Atlanta_. "She is a granddaughter of a civil rights leader," Moore said of Porsha, whose grandfather was activist *Hosea Williams*. *"She does not have the tools to navigate this process."*
 Moore added, "It's just very unfortunate and sad. If I was in her position, the first thing I would do is apologize."











she is always playing the victim and the more mature woman!



http://www.usmagazine.com/entertain...ion-kenya-may-not-return-after-porsha-2014214


----------



## zuzu717

If Porsha ever did decide to apologize to Kenya, it should be followed by an apology from Kenya stating she was wrong for provoking her to begin with. Kenya has a hard time accepting the fact that she was wrong as well. They both acted immature. Actually they both owe ME an apology for getting me so emotionally involved in their drama!


----------



## Ginger Tea

"I think Porsha was in a position to provoke me," Moore told the AP on Monday.

I find that sentence quite interesting.  Call Porsha what you will, at least she said she was sorry in the presence of Nene, Phay and Kandi.  Even said she was disappointed and embarrassed.  

Kenya has no humility to feel any regret for anything said or done.  Humility doesn't mean that you let others walk over you or take advantage of you.  You simply take a modest approach.  There is nothing modest about Kenya.  

Kenya can call Nene any and everything under the sun, but in reality they are different but not by much.


----------



## LADC_chick

bag-princess said:


> that is exactly what she said!!!:lolots:   the looks on her face kill me.  i love to watch her the most when the others are talking.   you are so right - *she knows the game that he wants to play but she won't play it for him.*



But she does. She spends all of her one-on-one interviews throwing shade and blooping and booping. She wants to pretend to have standards while filming the reunion? 



zuzu717 said:


> If Porsha ever did decide to apologize to Kenya,* it should be followed by an apology from Kenya stating she was wrong for provoking her to begin with. *Kenya has a hard time accepting the fact that she was wrong as well. They both acted immature. Actually they both owe ME an apology for getting me so emotionally involved in their drama!



If that's the case, they need to have an entire moment where all of the women do nothing but apologize for all the shade they've thrown at each other during the reunion.


----------



## Ladybug09

Ginger Tea said:


> Cynthia owed her nothing.
> 
> 
> Do not believe that something had to be owed.
> 
> If it's within your power to do something good for another should not hold back from doing it.  That is not the world we live in. Most feel and believe it's not worth it to them. But that's me looking at things through good peoples eyes as my DH often says.



No, it's not about the world we're in etc....I just think that Cynthia did the right thing to Not get involved. Porsha put Herself in the situation that she wound up in.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

If Kenya doesn't return all 2.5 people will miss her.


----------



## michie

Kenya, her twerking, her delusions and her lies can GTF on. If she stays, we'll all know it's for the crazy and the ratings. Hell, if Andy can get rid of Jill Zarin, he can do away with this fool, too.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Ladybug09 said:


> No, it's not about the world we're in etc....I just think that Cynthia did the right thing to Not get involved. Porsha put Herself in the situation that she wound up in.




Believe Porsha was led into the situation hook, line and sinker. Wasn't seasoned enough to not take the bait. It takes strength to resist being antagonized. Right or wrong. 

Displaying an iota of compassion isn't getting involved, to me. It's being human. Nothing would have been lost or gained by Cynthia to do so.  It's a small act of kindness. IMESHO.


----------



## bag-princess

LADC_chick said:


> But she does. She spends all of her one-on-one interviews throwing shade and blooping and booping. *She wants to pretend to have standards while filming the reunion? *
> 
> 
> 
> If that's the case, they need to have an entire moment where all of the women do nothing but apologize for all the shade they've thrown at each other during the reunion.





that is not what she was doing at all to me.   yea she will play the game - when SHE want to. not when Andy tries to sit there and bait her into saying something on HIS terms.  that is the difference!  she BLOOP's when she feels like it - not when Andy wants her to.


----------



## bag-princess

californiaCRUSH said:


> If Kenya doesn't return all 2.5 people will miss her.






:lolots:  i.can't.


----------



## GoGlam

The fight was beyond fake.  They're all such bad actresses and Andy is no better when it comes to acting skill.


----------



## DC-Cutie

GoGlam said:


> The fight was beyond fake.  They're all such bad actresses and Andy is no better when it comes to acting skill.



I didn't know they put out warrants and took mug shots for fake fighting.


----------



## KathyB

GoGlam said:


> The fight was beyond fake.  They're all such bad actresses and Andy is no better when it comes to acting skill.



No, I don't believe it was fake at all.  APD got involved and they are not going to issue fake warrants and take fake mugshots for Bravo publicity.  Won't happen in any city.


----------



## PrincessCypress

KathyB said:


> No, I don't believe it was fake at all.  APD got involved and they are not going to issue fake warrants and take fake mugshots for Bravo publicity.  Won't happen in any city.


I agree, Kathy B.


----------



## Florasun

I don't have any sympathy for Porsha at all. She has thrown her share of shade. She was the attacker, and after it's all over she is wailing and crying and had to be carried off the set like a baby. What a dumbass.

And that B.S. About being provoked - that's what wife-beaters say too, and nobody cuts them any slack.


----------



## suncitystyle

Kenya azz got molly whopped and she deserved every second of it.


----------



## BagBragger

Ginger Tea said:


> It's very easy for people to say Porsha is an idiot, pea brained, she fell into Kenya's trap, not smart enough to verbally keep up with Kenya so she resorted to the hands on approach, she fell in to Phay & NeNe's head games...all very likely, but, being antagonized repeatedly & having that same person know this is what they're doing and thinking you won't do anything bc Bravo is on your side, please don't tell me that is not sadistic and devious. Please, don't attempt to wrap those words or thought into a gift wrapped package and hand it to me.




+1 (and I swear that's all I'm gonna add...even though I could say more)!


----------



## PrincessCypress

Florasun said:


> I don't have any sympathy for Porsha at all. She has thrown her share of shade. She was the attacker, and after it's all over she is wailing and crying and had to be carried off the set like a baby. What a dumbass.
> 
> And that B.S. About being provoked - that's what wife-beaters say too, and nobody cuts them any slack.


+1 on everything you wrote, Florasun!!!


----------



## realluv

krasavitza said:


> Ok i havent read any of the comments so dont know what the general consensus is.... but im team kenya on this all the way!! I am definitely not a kenya fan, but the way porsha got physical and then ended up on the ground losing her damn mind made me smirk real hard. SHE MADE A DAMN FOOL OUT OF HERSELF. And what I noticed was that she really got turnt up once kenya mentioned something about Porsha cheating on Kordell. Looks like that hit a nerve.... possibly cuz it was true??
> 
> I was really annoyed to see all the women flocking to porsha after all was said and done.. are they crazy?? Why the hell was she being carried around like she was a victim???




100% agree +1 here


----------



## PrincessCypress

realluv said:


> 100% agree +1 here


+2!!!


----------



## deltalady

suncitystyle said:


> Kenya azz got molly whopped and she deserved every second of it.



Agreed!


----------



## BagBragger

zaara10 said:


> Remind me again why Nene has such a problem w/ Kandi? She seems highly irritated w/ her all the time. Jealous of her success? And Kandi really lets Nene get away with being rude to her.




YEEEESS!  I feel like kandi is the right one to go in on NeNe about her butchering the English language!  I've been a little disappointed with Kandi for holding back, but last night it occurred to me that Kandi isn't bothered by NeNe's hate toward her.  It like Kandi gets a kick out of it, like NeNe is nothing to her!


----------



## KathyB

krasavitza said:


> Ok i havent read any of the comments so dont know what the general consensus is.... but im team kenya on this all the way!! I am definitely not a kenya fan, but the way porsha got physical and then ended up on the ground losing her damn mind made me smirk real hard. SHE MADE A DAMN FOOL OUT OF HERSELF. And what I noticed was that she really got turnt up once kenya mentioned something about Porsha cheating on Kordell. Looks like that hit a nerve.... possibly cuz it was true??
> 
> I was really annoyed to see all the women flocking to porsha after all was said and done.. are they crazy?? Why the hell was she being carried around like she was a victim???



Kenya insinuated that Porsha cheated on Cordell, which I don't believe is true at all, but I also don't think that's what made Porsha so mad.  I think what made her mad was that it was actually the other way around.  She knows that Cordell [probably] cheated on her and with this being her first marriage and how much she loved Cordell, when Kenya said that, it was like rubbing salt into a wound.  It just made her re-live it again.  This is JMHO, but along with the many other darts that Kenya has thrown at Porsha throughout this season, what happened last night was the pressure cooker exploding.


----------



## PrincessCypress

I think the funniest line of the entire night was when Kenya said:

*"I would like Porsha to spell scepter."*


----------



## realluv

Lol


----------



## californiaCRUSH

PrincessCypress said:


> I think the funniest line of the entire night was when Kenya said:
> 
> *"I would like Porsha to spell scepter."*



I have a Masters and I didn't know how to spell it lol


----------



## GoGlam

DC-Cutie said:


> I didn't know they put out warrants and took mug shots for fake fighting.







KathyB said:


> No, I don't believe it was fake at all.  APD got involved and they are not going to issue fake warrants and take fake mugshots for Bravo publicity.  Won't happen in any city.





Wasn't aware there were judicial issues involved.  Still looks fake to me.  Suits can be dropped and, in the end, there was just some hair pulling.. So there is no "time" involved.  I'm pretty sure it was concocted to get physical (whether the producers were aware of that.. Doubtful).  May have gotten out of hand, but there was no real emotion coming from Porsha nor Kenya.


----------



## addisonshopper

What set Porsha off is Kenya yelling through the bull hint she was a hoe. Also I heard previously before the reunion aired was Kenya called Porsha Cordell's beard. I think Bravo edited that out to save face for Kenya.  Calling somebody a hoe or cheater was not enough. But that "beard" comment turnt it.


----------



## rockhollow

I was surprised at the seemingly end of the Nene/Cynthia friendship. Looks like even the friendship contact couldn't save them.
Cynthia is all Team Kenya now. I wonder if this is the problem. Nene doesn't like to share her friends.

Someone mentioned maybe Nene's problem with Kandi is over Kim, she doesn't share.
Nene and Cynthia's friendship was one of the few things I liked about Nene.
She looked quite foolish at the reunion.Her dress made her look so large, and that hairstyle was just plain bad. Then her demur and attitude was so over the top. So full of herself.
I really don't think Nene is the big star she thinks.
I think Kenya is giving her a run for Queen Bee.

Both Kenya and Porsha were wrong where the fight was concerned, I was with Porsha. The props and verbal attack of Kenya pushed her to the breaking point and she snapped.
And as said, Bravo loved it, probably shy high ratings for the episode - they'll want both Kenya and Porsha to stay.


----------



## Florasun

I wonder what Kordell and Walter are thinking right now.


----------



## lp640

Probably laughing their asses off.

About Nene's hair:

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BlunR-ACQAArMWF.jpg


----------



## Ladybug09

Florasun said:


> I don't have any sympathy for Porsha at all. She has thrown her share of shade. She was the attacker, and after it's all over she is wailing and crying and had to be carried off the set like a baby. What a dumbass.
> 
> And that B.S. About being provoked - that's what wife-beaters say too, and nobody cuts them any slack.



Yup.


----------



## Ladybug09

BagBragger said:


> YEEEESS!  I feel like kandi is the right one to go in on NeNe about her butchering the English language!  I've been a little disappointed with Kandi for holding back, but last night it occurred to me that Kandi isn't bothered by NeNe's hate toward her.  It like Kandi gets a kick out of it, like NeNe is nothing to her!



Kandi butchers it too with her lack of subject/verb agreement..." We wuz..."...so she can't school NObody!


----------



## Ladybug09

lp640 said:


> probably laughing their asses off.
> 
> About nene's hair:
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/blunr-acqaarmwf.jpg



stop!!!!! Lol&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## lovesbmw

suncitystyle said:


> Kenya azz got molly whopped and she deserved every second of it.


I agree she was wanting to make everyone of them mad. that patton, really for a grown up woman to act this way,


----------



## BagBragger

Ladybug09 said:


> Kandi butchers it too with her lack of subject/verb agreement..." We wuz..."...so she can't school NObody!




I caught that and some others from Kandi.  However, I'm not looking for her to school NeNe, per se, rather just use that as shade.  No one else has or seems to want to bring it up.  So in my mind, my statement was more for the use of material that everyone thinks but doesn't say.  It's been said that Kandi is messy on the low and that she allows a lot to slide.  I was really taken aback when NeNe called her ignorant while they were in Mexico.  Speaking of that incident...and because NeNe appears to always have something to say about Kandi, in a manner that seems like she has such disdain for Kandi, why not.  I think Kandi knows the cloth from which she is that cut.  I don't see her as one who puts on or tries to convey that she's more than she is (and I wish she would try that every now and then...even if she's not...just to get a taste of it, heck, it may be the influence that's missing, fingers crossed that she stays away from that red mop she wore early on this season).  And I'm not by any means excusing sublime diction or giving Kandi a pass on her "southern" (I can better describe it as country) drawl.  But IMO, that's essentially what it is with her.  Before you ask or point it out, no, even if she didn't say "wuz" and instead said "was" the agreement would still be in error.  My point is I think she's so country that it takes precedence over everything else.  Does that make sense?  It does in my mind, but I can't use myself as a gauge!  If you met me, you'd get a firm mid-west accent, that for years I never knew I had, lol!  Like NeNe adds letters to words, I have an affinity to drop the -R from words like -car and -far.  The -A in those words from me is a real hard long one.  Also people laugh when I say Mac Donald's as opposed to Mc (mick) Donald's.  Yet just the same as with Kandi (again in my opinion of her) I don't think I'm too big for my britches...but too many folk get that vibe from NeNe!


----------



## Florasun

lp640 said:


> Probably laughing their asses off.
> 
> About Nene's hair:
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BlunR-ACQAArMWF.jpg





I was happy for Nene that she hustled and got more acting jobs, but now she acts like she is an Oscar winner and RHOA is beneath her.


----------



## bag-princess

KathyB said:


> No, I don't believe it was fake at all.  APD got involved and they are not going to issue fake warrants and take fake mugshots for Bravo publicity.  Won't happen in any city.



ITA!!!  no police department is going to go through all that just to further along a story on a reality show!!!!   they have real crimes and drama to handle!!!!





suncitystyle said:


> Kenya azz got molly whopped and she deserved every second of it.




porsha should still be dragging her *** up and down peach street!!!!


----------



## bag-princess

*Kenya Moore: I Held Back During 'Housewives' Fight*





:lolots::lolots::lolots:

this woman is certifiable!!!!!  



"The Real Housewives of  Atlanta's" Kenya Moore says she restrained herself from *unleashing her  "self-defense training developed for the Israeli military"* when she was  attacked by co-star Porsha Williams during the show's reunion, which  aired on Sunday.



 The former Miss USA released an extremely lengthy statement about the incident, which became physical.


*"My  intellect and my brain are my most powerful weapons*--not my fists. If  people get so angry that they lose control and admittedly 'black out'  and resort to violence, those persons must be held responsible for their  actions. Being a cast member on a reality show does not absolve people  of their rights," Kenya said in a statement to Access Hollywood.


*With that said, I sought self-defense training developed for the Israeli  military. I've also been trained in weapons. I can take someone down in  three moves. It took discipline for me not to respond in kind. As  violent responses escalate, they can quickly result in severe injury or  even death," *she continued.




you can read the rest and the very very extremely lengthy statement - how many is she going to give????? - lawd!!!!  how she loves to go on!!!!



http://news.yahoo.com/kenya-moore-h...jMmoxBHNlYwNzYwRjb2xvA2JmMQR2dGlkA1ZJUDQwMl8x


----------



## zuzu717

If her mind and intellect were her most powerful weapons then she wouldn't need stupid props for every reunion. She is so full of it.


----------



## bag-princess

zuzu717 said:


> If her mind and intellect were her most powerful weapons then she wouldn't need stupid props for every reunion. She is so full of it.





exactly!!!  she is a legend in her own mind!


----------



## LADC_chick

Has the definition of mollywhop changed over the years? Porsha pulled Kenya's hair causing Kenya to lose her footing. There were no punches thrown, no scratching, none of that. Kenya stood right back up and walked away. How is that mollywhopping? Could that whole thing even be registered as a cat fight?

On Nene and her supposed dismissal of Andy: Nene has been cooning since day one. She can act like she's not going to do it at the reunion, but at the end of the day Nene stays cooning for Andy, which is why she continues to paid by him.

That said, I loved loved loved the moment when the camera person panned to Nene right after Kandi said that she (Kandi) certainly wasn't the widest on the show.


----------



## Kansashalo

lp640 said:


> Probably laughing their asses off.
> 
> About Nene's hair:
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BlunR-ACQAArMWF.jpg


----------



## zaara10

Given her over the top crying for the cameras over velvet, I was sure Kenya was going to have a stronger on camera reaction to the fight. I didn't see her acting like the victim like Porsha did. If someone pulled me down by my hair, I don't think I'd be able to calmly walk away w/out at least some tears! 
Porsha's meltdown reminded me of a toddler tantrum, sprawled out on the floor, kicking around and being carried away, lol. I don't care how much Kenya provoked her. Porsha got some verbal jabs in too. She called Kenya a "s1ut from the 90s" before it all went down. Porsha needs to own her behavior as much as Kenya does.


----------



## Nahreen

zaara10 said:


> Given her over the top crying for the cameras over velvet, I was sure Kenya was going to have a stronger on camera reaction to the fight. I didn't see her acting like the victim like Porsha did. If someone pulled me down by my hair, I don't think I'd be able to calmly walk away w/out at least some tears!
> Porsha's meltdown reminded me of a toddler tantrum, sprawled out on the floor, kicking around and being carried away, lol. I don't care how much Kenya provoked her. Porsha got some verbal jabs in too. She called Kenya a "s1ut from the 90s" before it all went down. Porsha needs to own her behavior as much as Kenya does.



I also believe Porsha also called Kenya old in the previous season. At that timepoint I thought that Porsha was only in her early 20s and I could not believe it when I realised she was over 30. She certainly does not seem like a mature woman.
It is so funny how she bragged about her and Cordells relationship and how he spoilt her. She made it sound like her relationship was so much better than the other womens. As the show went on, we could all see that he treated her like a child and she was not allowed to participate in all the activities (strip bar) when the women went on holiday. After the breakup, she's said that it was an arranged marriage and insinuated he was gay. Of course Kenya saw an opportunity for a retaliation.


----------



## swags

Due to the fight I forgot about a Porsha comment that I cringed at "do you want to smell them" about her boobs to Andy!


----------



## bag-princess

*via twitter:
*

*Andy Cohen*

 It's official - no more props at reunions.


----------



## michie

Andy, boy, sit.


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> Andy, boy, sit.





:lolots::lolots:


----------



## Ladybug09

LADC_chick said:


> Has the definition of mollywhop changed over the years? Porsha pulled Kenya's hair causing Kenya to lose her footing. There were no punches thrown, no scratching, none of that. Kenya stood right back up and walked away. How is that mollywhopping? Could that whole thing even be registered as a cat fight?
> 
> On Nene and her supposed dismissal of Andy: Nene has been cooning since day one. She can act like she's not going to do it at the reunion, but at the end of the day Nene stays cooning for Andy, which is why she continues to paid by him.
> 
> That said, I loved loved loved the moment when the camera person panned to Nene right after Kandi said that she (Kandi) certainly wasn't the widest on the show.




yeah. That wasn't a fight. And I love how the first thing she did was pull Kenya's hair....Jealousy!!! I think she thought she'd pull out weave. Like Wendy said, nah girl, that's REAL hair.

I would have Killed for Kenya to snatch that weave out of Ports has head.

Porsha is the Black Lily Galichi and with the boobs she's moving more so in that direction.






bag-princess said:


> *via twitter:
> *
> 
> *Andy Cohen*
> 
> It's official - no more props at reunions.


Yeah. He made that announcement last night on WWHL.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> yeah. That wasn't a fight. *And I love how the first thing she did was pull Kenya's hair....Jealousy!!*! I think she thought she'd pull out weave. Like Wendy said, nah girl, that's REAL hair.
> 
> I would have Killed for Kenya to snatch that weave out of Ports has head.
> 
> Porsha is the Black Lily Galichi and with the boobs she's moving more so in that direction.
> 
> .





i have yet to see women fight where hair is not pulled!  i don't see any jealousy in it at all.  bought or not - porsha has plenty of hair!


and kenya ain't about to snatch nothing on anyone!  she is all talk.  and.......it's kind of hard to do when you have either a fan,scepter or a bull horn in your hands!   real women don't need that mess to make a point!


----------



## suncitystyle

bag-princess said:


> i have yet to see women fight where hair is not pulled!  i don't see any jealousy in it at all.  bought or not - porsha has plenty of hair!
> 
> 
> and kenya ain't about to snatch nothing on anyone!  she is all talk.  and.......it's kind of hard to do when you have either a fan,scepter or a bull horn in your hands!   real women don't need that mess to make a point!




What does Porsha have to be jealous of? Kenya has nothin' going for her. She is beyond childish with those props. When a GROWN woman like Kenya's life revolves around making people uncomfortable or mad, she needs to have a seat and take a few more of those snatches and drags.


----------



## rockhollow

swags said:


> Due to the fight I forgot about a Porsha comment that I cringed at "do you want to smell them" about her boobs to Andy!





I didn't really understand the comment - but Andy looked horrified!
Those new boobs looks huge on Porsha's frame, terrible!
I thought she had a really nice body before, but now with those porn-star boobs - no!


----------



## zaara10

rockhollow said:


> I didn't really understand the comment - but Andy looked horrified!
> Those new boobs looks huge on Porsha's frame, terrible!
> I thought she had a really nice body before, but now with those porn-star boobs - no!



I think she meant it like a new car smell, lol. 
But yeah, she looked better w/o them. Goes w/ the whole bimbo persona though. 
I'm sad she had to leave & we won't get to hear her explain her ignorant Underground Railroad comments.


----------



## rockhollow

zaara10 said:


> I think she meant it like a new car smell, lol.
> But yeah, she looked better w/o them. Goes w/ the whole bimbo persona though.
> I'm sad she had to leave & we won't get to hear her explain her ignorant Underground Railroad comments.







oh, I get it - thanks
Is she gone from the rest of the reunion shows?
That's not really fair. I bet Kenya will continue to bash her if she's not there - yuck!


----------



## KathyB

bag-princess said:


> *Kenya Moore: I Held Back During 'Housewives' Fight*
> 
> :lolots::lolots::lolots:
> 
> this woman is certifiable!!!!!
> 
> "The Real Housewives of  Atlanta's" Kenya Moore says she restrained herself from *unleashing her  "self-defense training developed for the Israeli military"* when she was  attacked by co-star Porsha Williams during the show's reunion, which  aired on Sunday.
> 
> The former Miss USA released an extremely lengthy statement about the incident, which became physical.
> 
> *"My  intellect and my brain are my most powerful weapons*--not my fists. If  people get so angry that they lose control and admittedly 'black out'  and resort to violence, those persons must be held responsible for their  actions. Being a cast member on a reality show does not absolve people  of their rights," Kenya said in a statement to Access Hollywood.
> 
> *With that said, I sought self-defense training developed for the Israeli  military. I've also been trained in weapons. I can take someone down in  three moves. It took discipline for me not to respond in kind. As  violent responses escalate, they can quickly result in severe injury or  even death," *she continued.
> 
> you can read the rest and the very very extremely lengthy statement - how many is she going to give????? - lawd!!!!  how she loves to go on!!!!
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/kenya-moore-h...jMmoxBHNlYwNzYwRjb2xvA2JmMQR2dGlkA1ZJUDQwMl8x



Yes, she was certainly putting those Israeli defense moves in use while Porsha was dragging her lying a$$ across the stage by her hair!


----------



## KathyB

bag-princess said:


> *via twitter:
> *
> 
> *Andy Cohen*
> 
> It's official - no more props at reunions.



IIRC, Kenya is the only cast member from any franchise that has brought a prop.  She knew full well that the bull horn and the scepter would set the others off, but apparently she only brought it to annoy and aggravate Porsha.


----------



## suncitystyle

KathyB said:


> Yes, she was certainly putting those Israeli defense moves in use while Porsha was dragging her lying a$$ across the stage by her hair!


----------



## Sassys

Now she is claiming she was drunk/high. Come on Porsha, be an adult and just own it.

Porsha Williams 'was drunk on wine that didn't mix with prescription drugs' before violent RHOA reunion attack on Kenya Moore

Porsha Williams and Kenya Moore had been at each other's throats all season on The Real Housewives Of Atlanta.
So it's no wonder a physical attack resulted during the March taping of the reunion special for the hit Bravo reality show.
But according to Tuesday report from RadarOnline, Williams, aged 31, had some fuel to make her even more aggressive toward Moore, aged 43: the ex-wife of Kordell Stewart had been drinking wine before the face off, which didn't mix well with the anti-depressants and pain medication she had been taking.
A rep for Williams did not return calls to MailOnline.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...reunion-attack-Kenya-Moore.html#ixzz2zdcvFpbo


----------



## Nahreen

Sassys said:


> Now she is claiming she was drunk/high. Come on Porsha, be an adult and just own it.
> 
> Porsha Williams 'was drunk on wine that didn't mix with prescription drugs' before violent RHOA reunion attack on Kenya Moore
> 
> Porsha Williams and Kenya Moore had been at each other's throats all season on The Real Housewives Of Atlanta.
> So it's no wonder a physical attack resulted during the March taping of the reunion special for the hit Bravo reality show.
> But according to Tuesday report from RadarOnline, Williams, aged 31, had some fuel to make her even more aggressive toward Moore, aged 43: the ex-wife of Kordell Stewart had been drinking wine before the face off, which didn't mix well with the anti-depressants and pain medication she had been taking.
> A rep for Williams did not return calls to MailOnline.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...reunion-attack-Kenya-Moore.html#ixzz2zdcvFpbo



Well she has not come across like an adult before so why start now? LOL.


----------



## LADC_chick

Sassys said:


> Now she is claiming she was drunk/high. Come on Porsha, be an adult and just own it.
> 
> Porsha Williams 'was drunk on wine that didn't mix with prescription drugs' before violent RHOA reunion attack on Kenya Moore
> 
> Porsha Williams and Kenya Moore had been at each other's throats all season on The Real Housewives Of Atlanta.
> So it's no wonder a physical attack resulted during the March taping of the reunion special for the hit Bravo reality show.
> But according to Tuesday report from RadarOnline, Williams, aged 31, had some fuel to make her even more aggressive toward Moore, aged 43: the ex-wife of Kordell Stewart had been drinking wine before the face off, which didn't mix well with the anti-depressants and pain medication she had been taking.
> A rep for Williams did not return calls to MailOnline.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...reunion-attack-Kenya-Moore.html#ixzz2zdcvFpbo



And yet Porsha was trying to say that Kenya plays the victim game? Come on. First her whole "I've been through so much!" crying after she attacked Kenya, which basically sounded like a victim-y thing to say, and now, if this story is true, she mixed alcohol with meds? Boo, bye!


----------



## Ginger Tea

They are all nauseating.  It's similar to an office environment with a bunch of catty women who turn on each other or have dislike for one reason or the other for one reason or another or no reason at all.  They all need a beating by their mothers - well, except MJ. She needs one herself. If they all got along Bravo would replace the entire cast.


----------



## bag-princess

zaara10 said:


> *I think she meant it like a new car smell, lol. *
> But yeah, she looked better w/o them. Goes w/ the whole bimbo persona though.
> I'm sad she had to leave & we won't get to hear her explain her ignorant Underground Railroad comments.





yea that is what she meant!!!  the same way you can smell the new "just bought smell" on something.  i LOOVE when i buy a new handbag and take it out the box and that lovey smell of new leather fills the air!    i didn't know silicone had a smell though!:giggles:


----------



## Ginger Tea

bag-princess said:


> yea that is what she meant!!!  the same way you can smell the new "just bought smell" on something.  i LOOVE when i buy a new handbag and take it out the box and that lovey smell of new leather fills the air!    i didn't know silicone had a smell though!:giggles:




Smells like plastic...maybe. I wonder.


----------



## rockhollow

for goodness sakes - I was feeling a bit for Porsha over the fight, but now with her looking for sympathy and blaming her outburst on wine and RX drugs - come on girl - just own up - quit acting like a little girl.


----------



## zuzu717

rockhollow said:


> for goodness sakes - I was feeling a bit for Porsha over the fight, but now with her looking for sympathy and blaming her outburst on wine and RX drugs - come on girl - just own up - quit acting like a little girl.



Yeah I'm not too fond of her behavior after the fight. The kicking and screaming like a toddler and laying on the ground was just too extreme for me. I would have loved to just see Porsha be like "now what!" to kenya while everyone was holding her back. Lol. That's just me though...


----------



## KathyB

zuzu717 said:


> Yeah I'm not too fond of her behavior after the fight. The kicking and screaming like a toddler and laying on the ground was just too extreme for me. I would have loved to just see Porsha be like "now what!" to kenya while everyone was holding her back. Lol. That's just me though...



Even though she's 32, she is still very immature and hasn't had any REAL life experiences to toughen her up to deal with what happened with Cordell and with what happened at the reunion.  By the time I was 32, I had two ex-husbands and was married for the third time with two kids.  Porsha has clearly led a very sheltered life and was never exposed to the down and dirty deeds of the real world.  IMO, this explains her behavior after the fight.


----------



## suncitystyle

Come on, Porsha. Really? Just own it. These excuses make her look worse. She's no longer the girl who had enough of Kenya's BS and snapped, but now the girl who is irresponsibly drinking while taking drugs. She should have just shut up.


----------



## PrincessCypress

LADC_chick said:


> Has the definition of mollywhop changed over the years? *Porsha pulled Kenya's hair causing Kenya to lose her footing. There were no punches thrown, no scratching, none of that. Kenya stood right back up and walked away. How is that mollywhopping?* Could that whole thing even be registered as a cat fight?
> 
> On Nene and her supposed dismissal of Andy: Nene has been cooning since day one. She can act like she's not going to do it at the reunion, but at the end of the day Nene stays cooning for Andy, which is why she continues to paid by him.
> 
> That said, I loved loved loved the moment when the camera person panned to Nene right after Kandi said that she (Kandi) certainly wasn't the widest on the show.


I couldn't have said this better myself, LADC_chick! 



zaara10 said:


> Given her over the top crying for the cameras over velvet, I was sure Kenya was going to have a stronger on camera reaction to the fight. I didn't see her acting like the victim like Porsha did. If someone pulled me down by my hair, I don't think I'd be able to calmly walk away w/out at least some tears!
> Porsha's meltdown reminded me of a toddler tantrum, sprawled out on the floor, kicking around and being carried away, lol. I don't care how much Kenya provoked her. Porsha got some verbal jabs in too. She called Kenya a "s1ut from the 90s" before it all went down. Porsha needs to own her behavior as much as Kenya does.


I also thought that Kenya would not be so calm and collected after being knocked off balance from the hair pull, but I think it's because she thought it was nothing to get emotional about and break down like Porsha did. Shows how little that hair pull affected her, unlike Porsha, who was embarrassed by her own behavior, kicking and screaming on the floor. Pitiful. 



Ladybug09 said:


> yeah.* That wasn't a fight. And I love how the first thing she did was pull Kenya's hair....Jealousy!!! I think she thought she'd pull out weave.* Like Wendy said, nah girl, that's REAL hair.
> 
> I would have Killed for Kenya to snatch that weave out of Ports has head.
> 
> Porsha is the Black Lily Galichi and with the boobs she's moving more so in that direction.


Yeah, I wonder if Porsha thought all this time that Kenya had a weave or if she knew it was real? Either way, I think pulling hair was the only tool in her arsenal, so that's why she did it.



LADC_chick said:


> And yet Porsha was trying to say that Kenya plays the victim game? Come on. First her whole "I've been through so much!" crying after she attacked Kenya, which basically sounded like a victim-y thing to say, and now, if this story is true, she mixed alcohol with meds? Boo, bye!


Exactly! I thought she blamed her hair pull on Kenya, saying she made her do it...now she's blaming it on wine and meds? Puh-leeze.



rockhollow said:


> for goodness sakes - I was feeling a bit for Porsha over the fight, but now with her looking for sympathy and blaming her outburst on wine and RX drugs - come on girl - just own up - quit acting like a little girl.


Well, I never felt for Porsha over the fight. I've only felt for her in scenes like the Underground Railroad, bless her heart. I do hope she grows up for her own good and starts taking responsibility for her actions. But I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## sgj99

KathyB said:


> IIRC, Kenya is the only cast member from any franchise that has brought a prop. She knew full well that the bull horn and the scepter would set the others off, but apparently she only brought it to annoy and aggravate Porsha.


 
and last year she had that stupid fan she kept snapping and fanning herself with.  i thought Kandi was going to snatch it from her then.


----------



## KathyB

sgj99 said:


> and last year she had that stupid fan she kept snapping and fanning herself with.  i thought Kandi was going to snatch it from her then.



Yep, the snapping of the fan and almost hitting Kandi in the face with it several times, plus the GWTW fabulous nonsense.....Kenya's so full of s**t......


----------



## TxBling

Porsha did a bad thing. That's it. No excuses or stories or "see, what ha happened was....". I get WHY she did it, but she has to know that messing with Krazy Kenya would only make things worse.


----------



## GlistenSoul

Bravo needs to check Nene and send her packing. Her head has gotten too big for her own good.


----------



## ClassicFab

Sassys said:


> Now she is claiming she was drunk/high. Come on Porsha, be an adult and just own it.
> 
> Porsha Williams 'was drunk on wine that didn't mix with prescription drugs' before violent RHOA reunion attack on Kenya Moore
> 
> Porsha Williams and Kenya Moore had been at each other's throats all season on The Real Housewives Of Atlanta.
> So it's no wonder a physical attack resulted during the March taping of the reunion special for the hit Bravo reality show.
> But according to Tuesday report from RadarOnline, Williams, aged 31, had some fuel to make her even more aggressive toward Moore, aged 43: the ex-wife of Kordell Stewart had been drinking wine before the face off, which didn't mix well with the anti-depressants and pain medication she had been taking.
> A rep for Williams did not return calls to MailOnline.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...reunion-attack-Kenya-Moore.html#ixzz2zdcvFpbo



This makes the situation worse. Porsha girl, just stop! She needs to hire a better P/R team.


----------



## ClassicFab

Florasun said:


> I wonder what Kordell and Walter are thinking right now.



LMAO!!!



LADC_chick said:


> Has the definition of mollywhop changed over the years? Porsha pulled Kenya's hair causing Kenya to lose her footing. There were no punches thrown, no scratching, none of that. Kenya stood right back up and walked away. How is that mollywhopping? Could that whole thing even be registered as a cat fight?
> 
> On Nene and her supposed dismissal of Andy: Nene has been cooning since day one. She can act like she's not going to do it at the reunion, but at the end of the day Nene stays cooning for Andy, which is why she continues to paid by him.
> 
> That said, I loved loved loved the moment when the camera person panned to Nene right after Kandi said that she (Kandi) certainly wasn't the widest on the show.



Say that there. All of it! 

I'm still smh at Porsha; if you're going to fight and risk losing your job, please do more than just pull hair. This is not 5th grade. What a waste.


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> *Kenya Moore: I Held Back During 'Housewives' Fight*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots::lolots::lolots:
> 
> this woman is certifiable!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> "The Real Housewives of  Atlanta's" Kenya Moore says she restrained herself from *unleashing her  "self-defense training developed for the Israeli military"* when she was  attacked by co-star Porsha Williams during the show's reunion, which  aired on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> The former Miss USA released an extremely lengthy statement about the incident, which became physical.
> 
> 
> *"My  intellect and my brain are my most powerful weapons*--not my fists. If  people get so angry that they lose control and admittedly 'black out'  and resort to violence, those persons must be held responsible for their  actions. Being a cast member on a reality show does not absolve people  of their rights," Kenya said in a statement to Access Hollywood.
> 
> 
> *With that said, I sought self-defense training developed for the Israeli  military. I've also been trained in weapons. I can take someone down in  three moves. It took discipline for me not to respond in kind. As  violent responses escalate, they can quickly result in severe injury or  even death," *she continued.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can read the rest and the very very extremely lengthy statement - how many is she going to give????? - lawd!!!!  how she loves to go on!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/kenya-moore-h...jMmoxBHNlYwNzYwRjb2xvA2JmMQR2dGlkA1ZJUDQwMl8x




I quit reading this after the first sentence of her statement.


----------



## bag-princess

tamshac77 said:


> I quit reading this after the first sentence of her statement.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Now she is claiming she was drunk/high. Come on Porsha, be an adult and just own it.
> 
> Porsha Williams 'was drunk on wine that didn't mix with prescription drugs' before violent RHOA reunion attack on Kenya Moore
> 
> Porsha Williams and Kenya Moore had been at each other's throats all season on The Real Housewives Of Atlanta.
> So it's no wonder a physical attack resulted during the March taping of the reunion special for the hit Bravo reality show.
> But according to Tuesday report from RadarOnline, Williams, aged 31, had some fuel to make her even more aggressive toward Moore, aged 43: the ex-wife of Kordell Stewart had been drinking wine before the face off, which didn't mix well with the anti-depressants and pain medication she had been taking.
> A rep for Williams did not return calls to MailOnline.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...reunion-attack-Kenya-Moore.html#ixzz2zdcvFpbo



How long is she going to be 31??


----------



## needloub

ClassicFab said:


> This makes the situation worse. Porsha girl, just stop! *She needs to hire a better P/R team.*



Do you mean someone other than her sister?


----------



## Ginger Tea

Just Go! Bye, Boo! Kenya And Porsha Should Both Be Fired, Says Wendy Williams
http://madamenoire.com/422786/kenya-porsha-fired-says-wendy-williams/

(via Madame Noire)

WW went to Facebook to vet the question of whether or not Kenya should follow through on not returning to RHOA.  Many weighed in and responded - Get Gone with the Wind. 

Made for TV Drama.  That is what it is...


----------



## KathyB

Ginger Tea said:


> Just Go! Bye, Boo! Kenya And Porsha Should Both Be Fired, Says Wendy Williams
> http://madamenoire.com/422786/kenya-porsha-fired-says-wendy-williams/
> 
> (via Madame Noire)
> 
> WW went to Facebook to vet the question of whether or not Kenya should follow through on not returning to RHOA.  Many weighed in and responded - Get Gone with the Wind.
> 
> Made for TV Drama.  That is what it is...



Porsha isn't the first one to be involved in an altercation on the RH franchises.  She forgot about Theresa (NJ).  Theresa not only had a reunion outburst (remember the Andy tossing?), there's the table flip and the Danielle hair pulling at the fashion show.  She wasn't fired for either of those incidents, nor will Kenya or Porsha be fired.  If they leave the show, it will be their choice.  

Oh, and one more incident -- Sheree pulling Kim's wig.

Bottom line......Andy's not going to ditch his cash cows and high ratings over a little hair pulling.


----------



## Ginger Tea

KathyB said:


> Porsha isn't the first one to be involved in an altercation on the RH franchises.  She forgot about Theresa (NJ).  Theresa not only had a reunion outburst (remember the Andy tossing?), there's the table flip and the Danielle hair pulling at the fashion show.  She wasn't fired for either of those incidents, nor will Kenya or Porsha be fired.  If they leave the show, it will be their choice.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and one more incident -- Sheree pulling Kim's wig.
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line......Andy's not going to ditch his cash cows and high ratings over a little hair pulling.




Indeed.  Most notable loss of self control was Teresa to date, and all Andy said regarding it was, Teresa you're pretty strong.  You tossed me like a rag doll.  Complete and utter foolishness the way these people behave on these shows. That goes for all the RH's shows.


----------



## Ginger Tea

"RHOA" Nabs Record Reunion Show Ratings With 4.13 Million Views + Andy Cohen BANS Props!

Apr 22 | by Natasha




Well, it looks like Andy Cohen and Bravo got exactly what they wanted...all by allowing a hostile environment that provokes a group of black women to brawl on national tv.  The "Real Housewives of Atlanta" reunion show--Part 1--nabbed record ratings for the network.  Deets inside, plus the extra tardy response from Andy about props...

The Housewives and Bravo can now give themselves a pat on the back.  They accomplished their mission of getting top ratings by any means necessary.  And all of Bravo's promotion of the fight between Porsha and Kenya paid off.

Sunday's cable ratings are in and according to Zap2It, "RHOA" reunion won the night with 4.13 million viewers.  This beats out the previous reunion ratings queen -- "The Real Housewives of New Jersey" -- who had around 3.8 million in a previous season.  It even slightly beat out round 1 of the NBA playoffs on TNT Sunday night.



And now that the good folks involved got what they wanted after allowing Kenya Moore to provoke cast members with bullhorns and scepters in their personal space and laughing it up throughout the reunion show, Andy Cohen tweeted this tardy statement about the future of reunion shows: it's official - no more props at reunions.


----------



## KathyB

Ginger Tea said:


> Indeed.  Most notable loss of self control was Teresa to date, and all Andy said regarding it was, Teresa you're pretty strong.  You tossed me like a rag doll.  Complete and utter foolishness the way these people behave on these shows. That goes for all the RH's shows.



NJ holds the record for the most physical altercations of all the franchises -- both men and women.  The Joe's have had at least two that I remember right off the top of my head.  

Danielle left of her own choosing, as did Sheree.  Neither were fired.  

Kenya is smart enough to know that drama = *$$$* and she is desperate for the paycheck.


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


>


----------



## Ladybug09

Ginger Tea said:


> Indeed.  Most notable loss of self control was Teresa to date, and all Andy said regarding it was, Teresa you're pretty strong.  You tossed me like a rag doll.  Complete and utter foolishness the way these people behave on these shows. That goes for all the RH's shows.



Nah, to my knowledge, Theresa never landed any blows...


----------



## sunspray

suncitystyle said:


> Come on, Porsha. Really? Just own it. These excuses make her look worse. She's no longer the girl who had enough of Kenya's BS and snapped, but now the girl who is irresponsibly drinking while taking drugs. She should have just shut up.



Exactly.  I had more respect for her when it was the former. Bad, bad, bad.


----------



## KathyB

Ladybug09 said:


> Nah, to my knowledge, Theresa never landed any blows...


For general loss of temper / control, Theresa reigns supreme.


----------



## DC-Cutie

KathyB said:


> NJ holds the record for the most physical altercations of all the franchises -- both men and women.  The Joe's have had at least two that I remember right off the top of my head.
> 
> Danielle left of her own choosing, as did Sheree.  Neither were fired.
> 
> Kenya is smart enough to know that drama = *$$$* and she is desperate for the paycheck.



I'm not sure sheree left on her own....


----------



## Nahreen

KathyB said:


> Porsha isn't the first one to be involved in an altercation on the RH franchises.  She forgot about Theresa (NJ).  Theresa not only had a reunion outburst (remember the Andy tossing?), there's the table flip and the Danielle hair pulling at the fashion show.  She wasn't fired for either of those incidents, nor will Kenya or Porsha be fired.  If they leave the show, it will be their choice.
> 
> Oh, and one more incident -- Sheree pulling Kim's wig.
> 
> Bottom line......Andy's not going to ditch his cash cows and high ratings over a little hair pulling.



Actually I think Theresa is innocent of the Danielle hairpull incidence even though it was an altercation between Danielle and Theresa that started it all. It was Ashlee, Jackies daughter that pulled out Danielles hair and I think they might even have been a trial on that unless Danielle decided to drop the charges. It is quite funny, considering the trial against Theresa and Joe for fraud, that the comment that started it all was Danielle saying to Theresa that Theresas house was in forclosure and Theresa denied it and lost her temper, charging after Danielle.


----------



## Love4H

Florasun said:


> I don't have any sympathy for Porsha at all. She has thrown her share of shade. She was the attacker, and after it's all over she is wailing and crying and had to be carried off the set like a baby. What a dumbass.
> 
> And that B.S. About being provoked - that's what wife-beaters say too, and nobody cuts them any slack.



This.


----------



## KathyB

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm not sure sheree left on her own....



I don't recall ever hearing anything about Sheree being fired.  She brought the drama, so I just assumed she quit on her own.  Now, for Lisa and DeShawn...they may have been fired because they really weren't dramatic enough.


----------



## KathyB

Nahreen said:


> Actually I think Theresa is innocent of the Danielle hairpull incidence even though it was an altercation between Danielle and Theresa that started it all. It was* Ashlee, Jackies daughter that pulled out Danielles hair *and I think they might even have been a trial on that unless Danielle decided to drop the charges. It is quite funny, considering the trial against Theresa and Joe for fraud, that the comment that started it all was Danielle saying to Theresa that Theresas house was in forclosure and Theresa denied it and lost her temper, charging after Danielle.



That's right.  I forgot about Ashlee...she is easy to forget.


----------



## Nahreen

KathyB said:


> Even though she's 32, she is still very immature and hasn't had any REAL life experiences to toughen her up to deal with what happened with Cordell and with what happened at the reunion.  By the time I was 32, I had two ex-husbands and was married for the third time with two kids.  Porsha has clearly led a very sheltered life and was never exposed to the down and dirty deeds of the real world.  IMO, this explains her behavior after the fight.



Agree 100 %. Porsha is way too immature for her age. I'm no Kenya fan but Porsha annoys me so much more than Kenya because she does not act like a 32 year old woman. Maby that is also why she sees the other women as being "old" even though the age difference between them is not that large.


----------



## Nahreen

I am way too addicted to these real housewives series. I have and still am following all of them (even the Vancouver and Melbourne versions). I don't want to think about the number of hours I've spent watching. But they sure are entertaining!!!


----------



## ClassicFab

needloub said:


> Do you mean someone other than her sister?



I forgot that her sis was her P/R person. Explains it all. *snickers*


----------



## KathyB

Nahreen said:


> Agree 100 %. Porsha is way too immature for her age. I'm no Kenya fan but Porsha annoys me so much more than Kenya because she does not act like a 32 year old woman. Maby that is also why she sees the other women as being "old" even though the age difference between them is not that large.


Up to this point, Porsha has been looking at life through rose colored glasses.  Hopefully (for her sake, anyway), some of the things she's gone through recently with the divorce and this thing with Kenya has forced her to grow up and take those glasses off.


----------



## KathyB

Nahreen said:


> I am way too addicted to these real housewives series. I have and still am following all of them (even the Vancouver and Melbourne versions). I don't want to think about the number of hours I've spent watching. But they sure are entertaining!!!



I watched them all, too, but now only watch ATL, OC and NJ.  Now that Gretchen is off OC, I'm not watching it much.  I have them DVR'd, but I may or may not watch them.


----------



## Nahreen

KathyB said:


> I watched them all, too, but now only watch ATL, OC and NJ.  Now that Gretchen is off OC, I'm not watching it much.  I have them DVR'd, but I may or may not watch them.



I have not started on the new season of OC and I'm still a few episodes behind on ATL. I have to watch online because on tv here in Sweden they are still a bit behind on the seasons. The latest of BH just started. 

DVR is good, the you can fast forward on the "boring" sections. I don't like too much drama but I don't like the slow sections such as Kim training her dog. I love extravagant parties and shopping.


----------



## Nahreen

KathyB said:


> Up to this point, Porsha has been looking at life through rose colored glasses.  Hopefully (for her sake, anyway), some of the things she's gone through recently with the divorce and this thing with Kenya has forced her to grow up and take those glasses off.



There are very few in this country that can live the luxury life Porsha used to live. Here both husband and wife works in order to live good. That I think is one of the reasons why the "american" life style sometimes shown in these franchises are so "alien" to me. Most people here don't get platic surgery, botox, fake teeth, fake hair, BMW at 16 etc. On the other hand we love travelling and many of us has been all over the world.


----------



## rockhollow

Nahreen said:


> I have not started on the new season of OC and I'm still a few episodes behind on ATL. I have to watch online because on tv here in Sweden they are still a bit behind on the seasons. The latest of BH just started.
> 
> DVR is good, the you can fast forward on the "boring" sections. I don't like too much drama but I don't like the slow sections such as Kim training her dog. I love extravagant parties and shopping.





I'm addicted to them all as well - my guilty pleasure. And equally addicted to the threads here about them too. Often, the threads are way more interesting!
I'm in Canada, so I also watch most of them online, so it's easy to fastforward through the boring parts.


----------



## KathyB

Nahreen said:


> I have not started on the new season of OC and I'm still a few episodes behind on ATL. I have to watch online because on tv here in Sweden they are still a bit behind on the seasons. The latest of BH just started.
> 
> DVR is good, the you can fast forward on the "boring" sections. I don't like too much drama but I don't like the slow sections such as Kim training her dog. I love extravagant parties and shopping.



That's why I stopped watching BH completely.  I would FF through almost the entire episode, so I figured it wasn't worth taking up the space on my DVR with shows I'm not going to ever watch.

The jury is still out on my feelings on the NYC franchise now.  I have never liked Ramona and she's the only original cast member left, with the exception of the every now and then appearances from LuAnn.  IMO, Jill and Bethenny made the show and when they left, the show went downhill fast.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Nahreen said:


> There are very few in this country that can live the luxury life Porsha used to live. Here both husband and wife works in order to live good. That I think is one of the reasons why the "american" life style sometimes shown in these franchises are so "alien" to me. Most people here don't get platic surgery, botox, fake teeth, fake hair, BMW at 16 etc. On the other hand we love travelling and many of us has been all over the world.




Don't be lulled into believing that the majority of 'Americans' live the lifestyles portrayed on the housewife franchise shows.  The one percent who are struggling day in and out, who watch these shows as well, do need both spouses to work to make ends meet and have to pass the $10-20k shoes, as a matter of fact, they may never enter the stores that sell anything in that price range and are happy to snag something from
Target.  What takes place on these shows are truthfully not the reality of the majority but are far from it.


----------



## KathyB

Ginger Tea said:


> Don't be lulled into believing that the majority of 'Americans' live the lifestyles portrayed on the housewife franchise shows.  The one percent who are struggling day in and out, who watch these shows as well, do need both spouses to work to make ends meet and have to pass the $10-20k shoes, as a matter of fact, they may never enter the stores that sell anything in that price range and are happy to snag something from Target.  What takes place on these shows are truthfully not the reality of the majority but are far from it.


Even if I were financially able to afford to buy a pair of $10k shoes, I wouldn't buy them.  IMO, spending that much on a pair of shoes is ridiculous.  My shoe budget is a minute fraction of that, with the emphasis on* MINUTE*.


----------



## Nahreen

Ginger Tea said:


> Don't be lulled into believing that the majority of 'Americans' live the lifestyles portrayed on the housewife franchise shows.  The one percent who are struggling day in and out, who watch these shows as well, do need both spouses to work to make ends meet and have to pass the $10-20k shoes, as a matter of fact, they may never enter the stores that sell anything in that price range and are happy to snag something from
> Target.  What takes place on these shows are truthfully not the reality of the majority but are far from it.



I am curios do many get a car at 16 ? And is it because cars are needed in the US ? whereas people in Sweden (where I live) prefer to take the bus and use/get money for travelling? I personally have travelled all over the world for money that have could have bought me cars, handbags etc. So many Amererican movies showing teenagers getting expemdive cars at 16. We (me+husband) both at the age of >37 have just blought a new Audi SUV and both of us have long Uni degrees and  I have a PhD in medicine.


----------



## Nahreen

On a side note. I do believe platic sugery, botox, lipo etc are all coming here. White teethening and fake hair are already here. The price for acrylic nails is already half of what it used to be.


----------



## DivineMissM

Nahreen said:


> I am curios do many get a car at 16 ? And is it because cars are needed in the US ? whereas people in Sweden (where I live) prefer to take the bus and use/get money for travelling? I personally have travelled all over the world for money that have could have bought me cars, handbags etc. So many Amererican movies showing teenagers getting expemdive cars at 16. We (me+husband) both at the age of >37 have just blought a new Audi SUV and both of us have long Uni degrees and  I have a PhD in medicine.



A lot of kids do get a car when they get their driver's license (age 16).  Most do not get an expensive car though.  Most first cars are older and not usually very pretty or fancy.  And it is because we "need" cars a lot more here in the US.  Everything is spread out, public transportation in most cities is lacking, etc.


----------



## Stilettolife

zaara10 said:


> I think she meant it like a new car smell, lol.
> But yeah, she looked better w/o them. Goes w/ the whole bimbo persona though.
> I'm sad she had to leave & we won't get to hear her explain her ignorant Underground Railroad comments.


 
Porsha does have that bimbo persona down pat.  She reminds me of a human barbie doll.


----------



## Stilettolife

DivineMissM said:


> A lot of kids do get a car when they get their driver's license (age 16). Most do not get an expensive car though. Most first cars are older and not usually very pretty or fancy. And it is because we "need" cars a lot more here in the US. Everything is spread out, public transportation in most cities is lacking, etc.


 
I just borrowed my mom's car when I got my license.  I got my first car at 18 and that's only because I had a trust fund, from this car accident I was in when I was 12.


----------



## KathyB

Stilettolife said:


> Porsha does have that bimbo persona down pat.  She reminds me of a human barbie doll.



I can tell by the way her mother and her sister treats her that Porsha was always doted on as a child and treated like a princess probably her whole life.  She was never taught or prepared to know how to deal with real life, difficult situations because all her problems were solved by her parents before she even knew they were problems.


----------



## swags

Nahreen said:


> There are very few in this country that can live the luxury life Porsha used to live. Here both husband and wife works in order to live good. That I think is one of the reasons why the "american" life style sometimes shown in these franchises are so "alien" to me. Most people here don't get platic surgery, botox, fake teeth, fake hair, BMW at 16 etc. On the other hand we love travelling and many of us has been all over the world.



A lot of these housewives on the various franchises can't really afford their lifestyles. Most of them run up debt. A lot of the nicer homes shown in earlier seasons turned out to be rentals or even foreclosed on in some cases. The cars are often not theirs either. I also think they score free Botox and procedures when they go to a particular doctor on the show, sort of free advertising. There are some exceptions.


----------



## Stilettolife

KathyB said:


> I can tell by the way her mother and her sister treats her that Porsha was always doted on as a child and treated like a princess probably her whole life. She was never taught or prepared to know how to deal with real life, difficult situations because all her problems were solved by her parents before she even knew they were problems.


 
I definitely agree with you here.  It's like she's completely clueless.  She's the poster child for the movie.  

I just hope that one day, she wakes up and see that life is not a fairy tale.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Nahreen said:


> I am curios do many get a car at 16 ? And is it because cars are needed in the US ? whereas people in Sweden (where I live) prefer to take the bus and use/get money for travelling? I personally have travelled all over the world for money that have could have bought me cars, handbags etc. So many Amererican movies showing teenagers getting expemdive cars at 16. We (me+husband) both at the age of >37 have just blought a new Audi SUV and both of us have long Uni degrees and  I have a PhD in medicine.




It really depends on several things as to teenagers receiving cars. Could be the location of where they live. If they live in the suburbs of their state or Midwest, there is little to none accessible public transport so a vehicle may be needed.  Also, Although that may be the case, it also depends on the families financial situation.  Some Parents may opt to carry kids where they need to, if they are able to because they cannot afford the insurance of a teenage driver. 

Kids in the cities or city centre are more accessible to public transport and parking can be a hassle so cars are not always the biggest thing for them unless they live in a condo or home with parking.

Keep in mind, those children in American movies receiving vehicles at an early age are usually of one or two persuasions.  It is not the true defining picture of every demographic in the US.  Many need things but cannot afford the basic necessities of everyday living. 

Many here as well have alphabet soup behind their names, BS, PhD, MBA, etc., and are either unemployed or laid off.  Tthat is one reason why many become upset with these RH shows, all of them, these women are making money but their behavior is not always commendable or appropriate. 

There are families who still hold on to working for what you want and their children do that.  Summer jobs when out of school, part time jobs after school.  Work and save and get the 'used' car they want.  Not a Porshe, BMW, Benz, etc. a Honda, Toyota, Chevy, etc.


----------



## zuzu717

KathyB said:


> I can tell by the way her mother and her sister treats her that Porsha was always doted on as a child and treated like a princess probably her whole life.  She was never taught or prepared to know how to deal with real life, difficult situations because all her problems were solved by her parents before she even knew they were problems.



Exactly. For example, what mother gives up her master bedroom because her daughter wants it temporarily? That's crazy to me. I understand you were going through a divorce, but to go back home and just take over is uncalled for.


----------



## Ginger Tea

swags said:


> A lot of these housewives on the various franchises can't really afford their lifestyles. Most of them run up debt. A lot of the nicer homes shown in earlier seasons turned out to be rentals or even foreclosed on in some cases. The cars are often not theirs either. I also think they score free Botox and procedures when they go to a particular doctor on the show, sort of free advertising. There are some exceptions.




True and according to Andy when interviewed by NeNe on WWHL on YouTube, these women are supposed to have some of their own money before being asked to join these shows.  What a bunch of malarkey.


----------



## bag-princess

KathyB said:


> ][/B]*I can tell by the way her mother and her sister treats her that Porsha was always doted on as a child and treated like a princess probably her whole life.  *She was never taught or prepared to know how to deal with real life, difficult situations because all her problems were solved by her parents before she even knew they were problems.





mommy - yes!  sister - i don't think so.  i think she puts up with her because of what she can get out of her.  i have seen some of the looks she gives.


----------



## KathyB

bag-princess said:


> mommy - yes!  sister - i don't think so.  i think she puts up with her because of what she can get out of her.  i have seen some of the looks she gives.



No doubt, definitely her mother!  I didn't notice any animosity from the sister, but I did get a vibe from her that she was a bit jealous of all the attention Porsha was getting because of the split with Cordell.


----------



## bag-princess

KathyB said:


> No doubt, definitely her mother!  I didn't notice any animosity from the sister, but I did get a vibe from her that she was a bit jealous of all the attention Porsha was getting because of the split with Cordell.




yea ITA - i think she is a bit jealous of the attention Porsha gets period.  i don't think it started with Cordell and their drama.


----------



## KathyB

bag-princess said:


> yea ITA - i think she is a bit jealous of the attention Porsha gets period.  i don't think it started with Cordell and their drama.



Yes, I agree, I'd bet the jealousy began when they were teenagers.


----------



## Ladybug09

Porsche and her sister do not have the same mother. They had the same father but not the same mother. She said that on the show several times but she did say her half sister was somewhat raised by her mother so they are pretty close. So it would make sense that a biological mother would pay more attention to her biological child.


----------



## Jasmine K.

Ladybug09 said:


> How long is she going to be 31??




She's gonna be 33 this summer. Lol


----------



## Nahreen

DivineMissM said:


> A lot of kids do get a car when they get their driver's license (age 16).  Most do not get an expensive car though.  Most first cars are older and not usually very pretty or fancy.  And it is because we "need" cars a lot more here in the US.  Everything is spread out, public transportation in most cities is lacking, etc.



We have a fairly good public transport system. Our government prefer if we use public transport for enviromental issues. They "punish" us for using cars (gas is horribly expensive as are car taxes and there are road taxes to drive in Stockholm).

I do think that some "luxury" things are cheaper in the states because they are (or at least have been) more common. I paid 1/3 of the price in Hollywood 4,5 years ago for acrylic nails despite a high exchange rate for the dollar. American brands are also cheaper there such as Guess, Ralph L and Calvin Klein. Guess is really expensive here, I bought a pair of shoes for 1/3 of the price in LA.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## sgj99

KathyB said:


> Yes, I agree, I'd bet the jealousy began when they were teenagers.


 
how close are the girls in age?  they share a father but have two different mothers.  that gives me the impression that "poppa was a rolling stone ..."


----------



## Sassys

sgj99 said:


> how close are the girls in age?  they share a father but have two different mothers.  that gives me the impression that "poppa was a rolling stone ..."



Project Twins


----------



## Ladybug09

The sister looks like she's in her late 20s to me.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Sassys said:


>






Think this was a decent interview.  Explains why she looked like she didn't want to be at the reunion and why she covered Porsha's mouth. Glad she changed her do, but still don't like the fact that it's so obvious it's a weave.  For all the money spent on it, it should not be so obvious, not that I know anything about weaves, but IMHO.


----------



## rockhollow

Ginger Tea said:


> Think this was a decent interview.  Explains why she looked like she didn't want to be at the reunion and why she covered Porsha's mouth. Glad she changed her do, but still don't like the fact that it's so obvious it's a weave.  For all the money spent on it, it should not be so obvious, not that I know anything about weaves, but IMHO.





I enjoyed  the interview. But did have to laugh at her 'being late' comments.
She seemed more real and not so over the top - still Nene, but less....


And agree, it wasn't the best hairdo, but a great improvement from some of the other do's she's had lately.


----------



## Ladybug09

Ladybug09 said:


> WE as the viewers may have been irritated, but for Porsha it was the best thing Nene did. She already looked and sounded stupid Nene just kept her from making an even bigger fool of herself since she wouldn't shut her mouth.











Ginger Tea said:


> Think this was a decent interview.  Explains why she looked like she didn't want to be at the reunion and why she covered Porsha's mouth. Glad she changed her do, but still don't like the fact that it's so obvious it's a weave.  For all the money spent on it, it should not be so obvious, not that I know anything about weaves, but IMHO.



Yup I said something to that effect...she stopped her from looking foolish. It was the best thing Nene did for her.


----------



## tamshac77

rockhollow said:


> I enjoyed  the interview. But did have to laugh at her 'being late' comments.
> She seemed more real and not so over the top - still Nene, but less....
> 
> 
> And agree, it wasn't the best hairdo, but a great improvement from some of the other do's she's had lately.




I agree. I've always liked Nene. She has her faults but I enjoy the show more because of her. I enjoyed the interview too. 

"Marlo ain't never been in it" lol.


----------



## limom

Ladybug09 said:


> Yup I said something to that effect...she stopped her from looking foolish. It was the best thing Nene did for her.



Too bad, she did not stop Porsha from kicking her legs like a temperamental toddler!


----------



## Ladybug09

limom said:


> Too bad, she did not stop Porsha from kicking her legs like a temperamental toddler!



I know right! Acting like a 2 year old. I think there was someone Trying to hold her kegs down.


----------



## Ginger Tea

This is from December 20, 2013...before the fight: 


Bad news, Real Housewives of Atlanta fans  sources close to the show are saying that Porsha Stewart will not be returning for the shows seventh season next year, and that an official announcement can be expected as soon as Dec. 20.
When The Real Housewives of Atlanta return for their seventh season, they might be down a member. Porsha Stewart, 32, was reportedly fired on Dec. 16, and an insider claims that an announcement will be made by the end of the week. Find out what Bravos insider had to say about Porsha getting the axe below!


Porsha Stewart Being Fired From RHOA
Say it aint so. After two seasons on the show, Media Take Out is reporting that Porsha has been fired from the Real Housewives of Atlanta cast. According to their inside source, Porsha is being let go because shes a mix of boring and annoying, [and] neither is good for TV.

Porsha Stewart's Split From Kordell Stewart -- RHOA

Should Porsha Leave 'RHOA'?
Absolutely.
No way!
Vote
View ResultsPolldaddy.com
Those are some harsh words, but its not like this sort of thing is unprecedented  in fact, boring (AKA not having an intriguing plot line with your fellow Housewives) is essentially the kiss of death on any Housewives franchise. (Just talk to Adrienne Maloof, Taylor Armstrong, Cindy Barshop, Alex McCord, and half of the ladies from OC.) Much of Porshas arc revolved around her relationship with her now ex-husband, former Pittsburgh Steelers quarterback Kordell Stewart, so perhaps a lack of interest in her divorce drama led to the big Bravo split.

RHOA: Second Housewife Might Be Fired
Was that not enough to keep the Bravo Powers-That-Be (Andy Cohen) happy? Bravo denied the rumors when HollywoodLife.com reached out for comment, but Media Take Outs source says that the news might get worse  a second housewife will likely be asked to leave by the end of the season.





This is from a couple days ago:   
Cynthia Bailey, Porsha Williams Fired From Real Housewives Of Atlanta?
April 22, 2014 3:53 PM



A story on the web today says that three ladies from The Real Housewives Of Atlanta WILL NOT be coming back next season! See who is in and who is out on the show
Mediatakeout.com says that contracts just went out to the ladies who the producers  wanted to keep on The Real Housewives of Atlanta for next season.
So, who got a contract? They say NeNe, Phaedra, Kandi and Kenya are still on the show but that Porsha and Cynthia did not get new contracts and are out!
Also out is sometimes housewife Marlo Hampton.
We kind of understand why Porsha is out (after her physical altercation with Kenya at the reunion), but we liked Cynthia! 


Hmm, did Porsha drag Kenya because she knew she was gone anyway?  Unless you're on the inside, you never know...


----------



## tamshac77

Ginger Tea said:


> This is from December 20, 2013...before the fight:
> 
> 
> Bad news, Real Housewives of Atlanta fans  sources close to the show are saying that Porsha Stewart will not be returning for the shows seventh season next year, and that an official announcement can be expected as soon as Dec. 20.
> When The Real Housewives of Atlanta return for their seventh season, they might be down a member. Porsha Stewart, 32, was reportedly fired on Dec. 16, and an insider claims that an announcement will be made by the end of the week. Find out what Bravos insider had to say about Porsha getting the axe below!
> 
> 
> Porsha Stewart Being Fired From RHOA
> Say it aint so. After two seasons on the show, Media Take Out is reporting that Porsha has been fired from the Real Housewives of Atlanta cast. According to their inside source, Porsha is being let go because shes a mix of boring and annoying, [and] neither is good for TV.
> 
> Porsha Stewart's Split From Kordell Stewart -- RHOA
> 
> Should Porsha Leave 'RHOA'?
> Absolutely.
> No way!
> Vote
> View ResultsPolldaddy.com
> Those are some harsh words, but its not like this sort of thing is unprecedented  in fact, boring (AKA not having an intriguing plot line with your fellow Housewives) is essentially the kiss of death on any Housewives franchise. (Just talk to Adrienne Maloof, Taylor Armstrong, Cindy Barshop, Alex McCord, and half of the ladies from OC.) Much of Porshas arc revolved around her relationship with her now ex-husband, former Pittsburgh Steelers quarterback Kordell Stewart, so perhaps a lack of interest in her divorce drama led to the big Bravo split.
> 
> RHOA: Second Housewife Might Be Fired
> Was that not enough to keep the Bravo Powers-That-Be (Andy Cohen) happy? Bravo denied the rumors when HollywoodLife.com reached out for comment, but Media Take Outs source says that the news might get worse  a second housewife will likely be asked to leave by the end of the season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from a couple days ago:
> Cynthia Bailey, Porsha Williams Fired From Real Housewives Of Atlanta?
> April 22, 2014 3:53 PM
> 
> 
> 
> A story on the web today says that three ladies from The Real Housewives Of Atlanta WILL NOT be coming back next season! See who is in and who is out on the show
> Mediatakeout.com says that contracts just went out to the ladies who the producers  wanted to keep on The Real Housewives of Atlanta for next season.
> So, who got a contract? They say NeNe, Phaedra, Kandi and Kenya are still on the show but that Porsha and Cynthia did not get new contracts and are out!
> Also out is sometimes housewife Marlo Hampton.
> We kind of understand why Porsha is out (after her physical altercation with Kenya at the reunion), but we liked Cynthia!
> 
> 
> Hmm, did Porsha drag Kenya because she knew she was gone anyway?  Unless you're on the inside, you never know...




They said Porsha wasn't coming back last season so we'll see.


----------



## GlistenSoul

Any correlation between Cynthia being kick off the show and her and Nene bickering?


----------



## Ginger Tea

GlistenSoul said:


> Any correlation between Cynthia being kick off the show and her and Nene bickering?




You never know, but Cynthia doesn't have much of a storyline.  They tried this season with Peter getting into things, but w/out Peter's drama there's not much there.  She did get a bit messy with calling Todd an opportunist and the Chris Williams & wife scenario but not much else...


----------



## tamshac77

Ginger Tea said:


> You never know, but Cynthia doesn't have much of a storyline.  They tried this season with Peter getting into things, but w/out Peter's drama there's not much there.  She did get a bit messy with calling Todd an opportunist and the Chris Williams & wife scenario but not much else...




She seemed so different in the first reunion episode. I think she feels awkward around Nene and is really hurting because of the breakdown of their friendship.


----------



## Ginger Tea

tamshac77 said:


> She seemed so different in the first reunion episode. I think she feels awkward around Nene and is really hurting because of the breakdown of their friendship.




Nene called Peter out his name which was something the other women thought about Peter but never said - on camera. Cynthia herself said she spoke to Peter and asked him not to approach the other ladies verbally, but to let her do it. 

So, honestly, for Cynthia to cut all ties for that, albeit inappropriate, then the friendship was not that deep to begin with.


----------



## tamshac77

Ginger Tea said:


> Nene called Peter out his name which was something the other women thought about Peter but never said - on camera. Cynthia herself said she spoke to Peter and asked him not to approach the other ladies verbally, but to let her do it.
> 
> So, honestly, for Cynthia to cut all ties for that, albeit inappropriate, then the friendship was not that deep to begin with.




True. However, watching the whole season themselves could have given them a different perspective on everything and caused a change of heart. I like Nene but she wasn't really a good friend to Cynthia this season. Maybe Cynthia is hurt because it seems she invested more than Nene.


----------



## rockhollow

tamshac77 said:


> True. However, watching the whole season themselves could have given them a different perspective on everything and caused a change of heart. I like Nene but she wasn't really a good friend to Cynthia this season. Maybe Cynthia is hurt because it seems she invested more than Nene.





Yes, it must be difficult to watch the episodes long after they filmed.
Bad enough to have acted that way, painful to see again.
I always thought that Cynthia was much more vested in the relationship than Nene.
It was Cynthia with the friendship contract - and she took lots of ribbing about that contract, but really seemed to want a full on, long term relationship with Nene.


I don't think Nene thinks twice about moving on from people, she's had a lot of friendships on the show, and none lasted - Sheree, Kim, Marlo.......
As we've all said before, Nene wants friends on her terms and if you don't want play by her rules, you're out!


I was a little surprised to hear Nene's comments about Porsha on Arsenio, she almost sounded like her friend. But then that could be because Porsha has not crossed her yet.


----------



## KathyB

sgj99 said:


> how close are the girls in age?  they share a father but have two different mothers.  that gives me the impression that "poppa was a rolling stone ..."



I have no idea the age difference, but yes, they have the same father but different mothers.


----------



## Ginger Tea

rockhollow said:


> Yes, it must be difficult to watch the episodes long after they filmed.
> Bad enough to have acted that way, painful to see again.
> I always thought that Cynthia was much more vested in the relationship than Nene.
> It was Cynthia with the friendship contract - and she took lots of ribbing about that contract, but really seemed to want a full on, long term relationship with Nene.
> 
> 
> I don't think Nene thinks twice about moving on from people, she's had a lot of friendships on the show, and none lasted - Sheree, Kim, Marlo.......
> As we've all said before, Nene wants friends on her terms and if you don't want play by her rules, you're out!
> 
> 
> I was a little surprised to hear Nene's comments about Porsha on Arsenio, she almost sounded like her friend. But then that could be because Porsha has not crossed her yet.




Truthfully, none of these women are truthfully friends.  I always coin NeNe's words to Porshe on last seasons reunion: "None of these women are your friends." So nothing they do to each other, friend contract or not, surprises me. They're co-workers that do things off camera for Bravo's promotional events of the show.  Kandi and Phay 'appear' to be friends, but can only wonder how long that will last.


----------



## slyyls

I think Cynthia will bow out of the show, as I think Peter is hiding some major problems from her.   I think he has been playing her and whatever money she has invested in his/their business.       She is in for a rude awakening, and I don't think Peter wants it played out on t.v.
Cynthia doesn't either , so I think she will remove herself from the show.


----------



## bag-princess

tamshac77 said:


> I agree. *I've always liked Nene. She has her faults but I enjoy the show more because of her.* I enjoyed the interview too.
> 
> "Marlo ain't never been in it" lol.



that is how i feel.




slyyls said:


> I think Cynthia will bow out of the show, as I think Peter is hiding some major problems from her.   I think he has been playing her and whatever money she has invested in his/their business.       She is in for a rude awakening, and I don't think Peter wants it played out on t.v.
> Cynthia doesn't either , so I think she will remove herself from the show.





i would not be be surprised!   just like Lisa.  
it came out that they were having BIG money problems and none of the biz's that she was trying to throw together - JUST like cynthia! - were making money.  and her husand - JUST like peter - did not want people to find out how well they (meaning him ) were not doing.   when they had to move out of that big house because they could not afford it anymore and back to their first home you could see they were not doing well.

i can totally see cynthia and peter going down the same path!


----------



## slyyls

bag-princess said:


> that is how i feel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would not be be surprised!   just like Lisa.
> it came out that they were having BIG money problems and none of the biz's that she was trying to throw together - JUST like cynthia! - were making money.  and her husand - JUST like peter - did not want people to find out how well they (meaning him ) were not doing.   when they had to move out of that big house because they could not afford it anymore and back to their first home you could see they were not doing well.
> 
> i can totally see cynthia and peter going down the same path!


Which Lisa?  From ROHBH or RHWOM?   If Lisa form RHOBH, did it come out that they have money woes?


----------



## bag-princess

slyyls said:


> Which Lisa?  From ROHBH or RHWOM?   If Lisa form RHOBH, did it come out that they have money woes?





lisa wu from RHOA


----------



## DivineMissM

slyyls said:


> I think Cynthia will bow out of the show, as I think Peter is hiding some major problems from her.   I think he has been playing her and whatever money she has invested in his/their business.       She is in for a rude awakening, and I don't think Peter wants it played out on t.v.
> Cynthia doesn't either , so I think she will remove herself from the show.



That's smart though.  I wish more of these "housewives" would do that.  The fame just isn't worth the personal humiliation.


----------



## bag-princess

DivineMissM said:


> That's smart though.  I wish more of these "housewives" would do that.  The fame just isn't worth the personal humiliation.




they can't afford to most of the time!


----------



## Ginger Tea

It's on one of the websites that Peter thinks he brings in the viewers and wants to build another bar, because that's what he does and have it taped and televised.  Said he would call it "Building Bar One." Another delusional person.


----------



## sgj99

how many failed restaurants/bars/clubs has Peter had?  how does he still procure investors?  why do banks continue to lend him money?


----------



## slyyls

slyyls said:


> Which Lisa?  From ROHBH or RHWOM?   If Lisa form RHOBH, did it come out that they have money woes?


Thanks, I forgot about her, so obviously her husband was right!  lol  It's better to get, while the getting is good.


----------



## DivineMissM

bag-princess said:


> they can't afford to most of the time!



They could, if they lived within their means.


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> It's on one of the websites that Peter thinks he brings in the viewers and wants to build another bar, because that's what he does and have it taped and televised.  Said he would call it "Building Bar One." *Another delusional person*.





ITA!!!!  he has proven that he has NO business sense at all! yea that is what he does but he is no donald *****!!  who wants to watch him and him only???


----------



## tamshac77

rockhollow said:


> Yes, it must be difficult to watch the episodes long after they filmed.
> Bad enough to have acted that way, painful to see again.
> I always thought that Cynthia was much more vested in the relationship than Nene.
> It was Cynthia with the friendship contract - and she took lots of ribbing about that contract, but really seemed to want a full on, long term relationship with Nene.
> 
> 
> I don't think Nene thinks twice about moving on from people, she's had a lot of friendships on the show, and none lasted - Sheree, Kim, Marlo.......
> As we've all said before, Nene wants friends on her terms and if you don't want play by her rules, you're out!
> 
> 
> I was a little surprised to hear Nene's comments about Porsha on Arsenio, she almost sounded like her friend. But then that could be because Porsha has not crossed her yet.




About Porsha, that could be true but I think there might be some genuine feelings for Porsha. Nene was upset about Porsha's lack of communication and disloyal ways this season. Nene is so territorial though so it could have been her need to control. IDK.


----------



## slyyls

Ginger Tea said:


> It's on one of the websites that Peter thinks he brings in the viewers and wants to build another bar, because that's what he does and have it taped and televised.  Said he would call it "Building Bar One." Another delusional person.


Seriously?   He's a little "old" to be of interest to most of the Bravo viewers, unless his staff is the Atlanta version of the Sur staff.


----------



## tamshac77

Ginger Tea said:


> It's on one of the websites that Peter thinks he brings in the viewers and wants to build another bar, because that's what he does and have it taped and televised.  Said he would call it "Building Bar One." Another delusional person.




smh.


----------



## Ginger Tea

slyyls said:


> Seriously?   He's a little "old" to be of interest to most of the Bravo viewers, unless his staff is the Atlanta version of the Sur staff.




Wouldn't that be something.  Peter, previously told news that he is pushing for his own show stylized as Vanderpump Rules meets the ATL.

That would be a total, tragic mess.


----------



## slyyls

slyyls said:


> Seriously?   He's a little "old" to be of interest to most of the Bravo viewers, unless his staff is the Atlanta version of the Sur staff.



I DID NOT mean to quote myself, I meant to quote Ginger Tea.


Maybe the show could be called, Bar One(ce) Upon a Time,   A Real Life Fairytale.


----------



## bag-princess

DivineMissM said:


> They could, if they lived within their means.



ITA!  but they have to live big instead of comfortable!

and stop taking a damn trip every single time something happens!


----------



## tamshac77

Ginger Tea said:


> Wouldn't that be something.  Peter, previously told news that he is pushing for his own show stylized as Vanderpump Rules meets the ATL.
> 
> That would be a total, tragic mess.




Peter and his grandiose schemes.


----------



## bag-princess

slyyls said:


> Maybe the show could be Bar One(ce) Upon a Time,   A Real Life Fairytale.


----------



## tamshac77

slyyls said:


> I DID NOT mean to quote myself, I meant to quote Ginger Tea.
> 
> 
> Maybe the show could be called, Bar One(ce) Upon a Time,   A Real Life Fairytale.




Ha!!


----------



## bag-princess

tamshac77 said:


> Peter and his grandiose schemes.


'

he can not stand playing second fiddle to cynthia!!!  or anyone but especially a woman! he wants to the man in charge.


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> '
> 
> he can not stand playing second fiddle to cynthia!!!  or anyone but especially a woman! he wants to the man in charge.




That's why he's always going to end up back with his mama. He's always trying to be on top at all costs. He'll compete with anyone, including his wife. Fool.


----------



## Ginger Tea

bag-princess said:


> '
> 
> he can not stand playing second fiddle to cynthia!!!  or anyone but especially a woman! he wants to the man in charge.




Think this could be why Cynthia has fallen out with Nene.  Nene apologized for calling Peter out his name and they both accepted it.  According to Nene, What she thought was done and resolved, Cynthia began listening to what others were saying about the incident and it became an irreconcilable difference.  But when Kandi wanted to drag her sister and Peter, Cynthia accepted that apology and moved on.

Quite possible Peter began singing a different tune after the fact.  Anything is possible.


----------



## slyyls

bag-princess said:


>



Are you laughing at my atrocious spelling?    I can't even spell a simple word like on(ce)
At least you got what I meant.


----------



## Ginger Tea

slyyls said:


> I DID NOT mean to quote myself, I meant to quote Ginger Tea.
> 
> 
> Maybe the show could be called, Bar One(ce) Upon a Time,   A Real Life Fairytale.




Good one.


----------



## rockhollow

bag-princess said:


> '
> 
> he can not stand playing second fiddle to cynthia!!!  or anyone but especially a woman! he wants to the man in charge.



Like others, I totally agree with this. I bet ole Peter had is eyes on Cynthia's money from the start, and has been spending it ever since. And he's all about control - there's a reason Cynthia's family don't like him. Cynthia seems very insecure, the perfect choice for Peter to control.
Things will not turn out well for her, That mades me sad. I suppose if the money completely runs out, Peter might move on.

Please Bravo, don't inflict this man on us in his own show!


----------



## baddiebabe

Sassys said:


> *Now she is claiming she was drunk/high. Come on Porsha, be an adult and just own it.*
> 
> Porsha Williams 'was drunk on wine that didn't mix with prescription drugs' before violent RHOA reunion attack on Kenya Moore
> 
> Porsha Williams and Kenya Moore had been at each other's throats all season on The Real Housewives Of Atlanta.
> So it's no wonder a physical attack resulted during the March taping of the reunion special for the hit Bravo reality show.
> But according to Tuesday report from RadarOnline, Williams, aged 31, had some fuel to make her even more aggressive toward Moore, aged 43: the ex-wife of Kordell Stewart had been drinking wine before the face off, which didn't mix well with the anti-depressants and pain medication she had been taking.
> A rep for Williams did not return calls to MailOnline.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...reunion-attack-Kenya-Moore.html#ixzz2zdcvFpbo



Hey, everyone! I'm new, but considering I love RHOA, I thought I'd chime in&#8230; sorry for the late response. I don't believe _Porsha_ was claiming that she was drunk/high&#8230; I think it was _someone else_ claiming this. You know, just trying to start more stuff on the rumor mill.


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> Think this could be why Cynthia has fallen out with Nene.  Nene apologized for calling Peter out his name *and they both accepted it.  According to Nene, What she thought was done and resolved,* Cynthia began listening to what others were saying about the incident and it became an irreconcilable difference.  But when Kandi wanted to drag her sister and Peter, Cynthia accepted that apology and moved on.
> 
> Quite possible Peter began singing a different tune after the fact.  Anything is possible.




well she is right about that!  we saw them all sitting down and they DID accept her apology.  now wether it was peter or one of the other girls - someone had to say something.  if that was the case - i do not blame nene at all for now sweating it!  




slyyls said:


> Are you laughing at my atrocious spelling?    I can't even spell a simple word like on(ce)
> At least you got what I meant.




no i was really laughing at WHAT you said - not how!   it was perfect!!




rockhollow said:


> Like others, I totally agree with this. I bet ole Peter had is eyes on Cynthia's money from the start, and has been spending it ever since. And he's all about control - there's a reason Cynthia's family don't like him. Cynthia seems very insecure, the perfect choice for Peter to control.
> Things will not turn out well for her, That mades me sad. I suppose if the money completely runs out, Peter might move on.
> 
> Please Bravo, don't inflict this man on us in his own show!





yea he thinks "her" money is "our money"!!   he can't stand she has more than he does and if she does not watch him he is going to go through it all!!  i totally see her going the route of lisa wu!  she already has a weave line like porsha!


----------



## slyyls

I think Porsha has a lot of bottle up rage, against Kordell, that she wasn't able to release.    She was a ticking time bomb, and Kenya pushed her button, allowing her to finally blow up.
I don't think her anger is really directed at Kenya.   I think her rage at Kordell, and her embarrassment of being humiliated by him on t.v. is what fuelled this spectacle. 
If Porsha had another man in her life, at reunion time, I think she would have been acting smug, and superior.   I think she just hated the possibility of Kenya being involved with an African Prince, while she only has two new "girlfriends"


----------



## limom

Ginger Tea said:


> Wouldn't that be something.  Peter, previously told news that he is pushing for his own show stylized as Vanderpump Rules meets the ATL.
> 
> That would be a total, tragic mess.



Complete with meetings at his office aka the strip club.


----------



## zaara10

I personally would like to see Phaedra gone. She irritates me w/ the phony way she acts & talks. Her boys are cuties though. 
I didn't mind seeing Cynthia do "fashiony" things. But Peter's got to go.


----------



## LADC_chick

I just watched those clips of Nene on Arsenio. Did she really claim that the show only became bitter two seasons ago (basically when Kenya came?)? Her memory must not be very long because this woman has screamed in so many face way before Porsha and Kenya were added to the show. She's stood over people and gotten in their space. 

This is why I never will with her ol' bitter ***.


----------



## Nahreen

zaara10 said:


> I personally would like to see Phaedra gone. She irritates me w/ the phony way she acts & talks. Her boys are cuties though.
> I didn't mind seeing Cynthia do "fashiony" things. But Peter's got to go.



+1. Phaedra is just weird. Remember that dancing at her baby shower and naming her kid Mr President.


----------



## Nahreen

I have finally caught up with the first reunion episode. Porsha with her new twins, she is such an embarassment.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm sorry, but I giggled when Porscha was kicking her heels on the floor. Reminded me of the ruby slippers under the house from the wizard of oz


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I'm over Phaedra as well.


----------



## Florasun

LADC_chick said:


> I just watched those clips of Nene on Arsenio. Did she really claim that the show only became bitter two seasons ago (basically when Kenya came?)? Her memory must not be very long because this woman has screamed in so many face way before Porsha and Kenya were added to the show. She's stood over people and gotten in their space.
> 
> This is why I never will with her ol' bitter ***.


Poor Nene. I guess she thought she was finally going to be the queen bee She got rid of Sheree and Kim, and Kandi was too busy developing her line of sex toys to be a contender. But now up pops Krazee Kenya, bringing the drama. Methinks Nene is nervous. Uneasy is the head that wears the crown, etc. etc.


----------



## tamshac77

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm sorry, but I giggled when Porscha was kicking her heels on the floor. Reminded me of the ruby slippers under the house from the wizard of oz




Haha! Yes!


----------



## bag-princess

wonder what this means for 'pollo!!!


-------------


*Apollo Nida's "Right Hand *****" Gayla St. Julien Sentenced To 5 Years For Bank #Fraud, ID Theft #RHOA



*
Real Housewives Of Atlanta star, Apollo Nidas partner in crime was  sentenced to 5 years in prison. In U.S. District Court Wednesday, Nidas  co-conspirator Gayla St. Julien pled guilty to conspiracy to _commit mail, wire and bank fraud and aggravated identity theft_, resulting in a 61-month prison sentence.
 St. Julien worked with Nida from 2009 until 2013. The federal  government filed a complaint charging him of the same two charges as St.  Julien.
 During her time working with Nida, she opened several fake bank  accounts to launder money obtained fraudulently, the complaint alleged. A  sampling of accounts listed in the complaint totaled about $3 million.
 St. Julien described herself as NIDAs right hand b**** in  executing the legwork of his fraud schemes, Herrera wrote. She told him  she received scraps compared to how much he pocketed.
 Nida would allegedly steal real peoples identities and have St.  Julien pretend to be them to open bank accounts. She would then deposit  fraudulent auto loan checks, stolen U.S. Treasury checks, stolen  retirement checks issued to Delta Airlines employees, and checks in the  names of real people that were owed unclaimed property from various  state and federal government agencies, according to the criminal  complaint.
 He also opened a fake auto dealership (such as Ferrari Autohaus) and  apply for auto loans in the names of stolen identities. After the  arrest, the agents had St. Julien tape record conversations with Nida in  which he explained many of his schemes. At one point, they obtained a  federal search warrant of Nidas vehicle and seized evidence, including a  bank debit card in the name of Ferrari Autohaus Inc., cell phones and a  laptop computer.
 The U.S. District Judge Gerrilyn G. Brill released Nida on a $25,000  pretrial bond. Apollo is currently on parole in the state of Georgia.  Identity fraud is a felony in Georgia punishable by one to ten years in  prison, a fine up to $100,000, or both. If the conviction is a second or  subsequent offense, the required sentence is three to 15 years, a fine  up to $250,000, or both.
 How long can Apollo go to prison or be fined?


Embezzlement  fined or imprisoned not more than ten years, or both . . . .
Aggravated identity   (felony) you can be sentenced to a term of imprisonment of 2 years.
Bank Fraud  fined not more than $1,000,000 or imprisoned not more than 30 years, or both.
 Youre up next next Apollo 





http://realitywives.net/blogs/apollo-nida-right-hand-gayla-st-julien-sentenced-5-years/


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> wonder what this means for 'pollo!!!
> 
> 
> -------------
> 
> 
> *Apollo Nida's "Right Hand *****" Gayla St. Julien Sentenced To 5 Years For Bank #Fraud, ID Theft #RHOA
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Real Housewives Of Atlanta star, Apollo Nidas partner in crime was  sentenced to 5 years in prison. In U.S. District Court Wednesday, Nidas  co-conspirator Gayla St. Julien pled guilty to conspiracy to _commit mail, wire and bank fraud and aggravated identity theft_, resulting in a 61-month prison sentence.
> St. Julien worked with Nida from 2009 until 2013. The federal  government filed a complaint charging him of the same two charges as St.  Julien.
> During her time working with Nida, she opened several fake bank  accounts to launder money obtained fraudulently, the complaint alleged. A  sampling of accounts listed in the complaint totaled about $3 million.
> St. Julien described herself as NIDAs right hand b**** in  executing the legwork of his fraud schemes, Herrera wrote. She told him  she received scraps compared to how much he pocketed.
> Nida would allegedly steal real peoples identities and have St.  Julien pretend to be them to open bank accounts. She would then deposit  fraudulent auto loan checks, stolen U.S. Treasury checks, stolen  retirement checks issued to Delta Airlines employees, and checks in the  names of real people that were owed unclaimed property from various  state and federal government agencies, according to the criminal  complaint.
> He also opened a fake auto dealership (such as Ferrari Autohaus) and  apply for auto loans in the names of stolen identities. After the  arrest, the agents had St. Julien tape record conversations with Nida in  which he explained many of his schemes. At one point, they obtained a  federal search warrant of Nidas vehicle and seized evidence, including a  bank debit card in the name of Ferrari Autohaus Inc., cell phones and a  laptop computer.
> The U.S. District Judge Gerrilyn G. Brill released Nida on a $25,000  pretrial bond. Apollo is currently on parole in the state of Georgia.  Identity fraud is a felony in Georgia punishable by one to ten years in  prison, a fine up to $100,000, or both. If the conviction is a second or  subsequent offense, the required sentence is three to 15 years, a fine  up to $250,000, or both.
> How long can Apollo go to prison or be fined?
> 
> 
> Embezzlement  fined or imprisoned not more than ten years, or both . . . .
> Aggravated identity   (felony) you can be sentenced to a term of imprisonment of 2 years.
> Bank Fraud  fined not more than $1,000,000 or imprisoned not more than 30 years, or both.
> Youre up next next Apollo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://realitywives.net/blogs/apollo-nida-right-hand-gayla-st-julien-sentenced-5-years/




Those pictures look like two different people.


----------



## bag-princess

tamshac77 said:


> Those pictures look like two different people.





they really do!  but looking at her nose and mouth - you can tell it is the same.  
it has to be at two different periods in time.  she looks younger in the second one.  crime is hard on a person!!


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> they really do!  but looking at her nose and mouth - you can tell it is the same.
> it has to be at two different periods in time.  she looks younger in the second one.  crime is hard on a person!!




Real hard! Too bad.


----------



## GoGlam

bag-princess said:


> they really do!  but looking at her nose and mouth - you can tell it is the same.
> it has to be at two different periods in time.  she looks younger in the second one.  crime is hard on a person!!




I don't think it's the crime, but the time, that is hard on a person.


----------



## bag-princess

GoGlam said:


> I don't think it's the crime, but the time, that is hard on a person.




but all that lying and trying not to get caught,etc has to take a toll at some point,too.  and then yea - that time is just another nail!


----------



## bag-princess

*Apollo Nida Is Single-Handedly Redefining Stupid*





(and that is putting it mildly!!!   he acts like he doesn't have a problem in the world and is not looking at possible jail time!!)










April 25, 2014 · 2:34 pm










Apollo popped over to the office of Jamie Foster Brown, Editor of Sister2Sister magazine  to talk about his money making skills and his love for strippers.  Because this is apparently what you do when the Feds have you on the  hook for bank fraud, aggravated identity theft, embezzlement and  conspiracy.   Here is an excerpt of their conversation. You really need to  go straight to the site for this one to see the short video piece. I can tell you right now that no lawyer on planet earth is going to put Apollo on the stand. He is the worst liar in the world.




*Jamie:* What do you think about spending thousands at the strip club? You make money from the videos and what else?
*Apollo:* Well, I make money from the videos. One of  my monthly checks from the videos is $32,000 in sales. I mean, we make  money. I purchase properties. I flip them. I bought my last house at  $12,500; I sold it for $46,500. So just do the math. So, it was a party  and $8,000 was spent. But it doesnt matter if its $5,000, if its  $8,000. If thats your vice *and if its your money* and  thats what you want to do, cool, because guess what? Theres no  differenceand I hope you word this right. Theres no difference
*Tamara:* Nobody believes you are pulling in $32K a  month selling a damn donkey booty video, Apollo. Okay, Porsha might  believe that, but no rational person believes you. Remember when you  were a repo man, then a financial consultant, then a fitness instructor,  then a video sales guy and now all of a sudden you are a property  flipper? You are none of those things Apollo. You are felon and a  criminal that preys on women and steals their identities and their  retirement funds. You are a felon and a criminal that scams banks for fake car loans in  the name of the victims of your crimes.  So even if stripping is your  vice, it is one of many vices and stealing money doesnt make it yours  to spend.
*Jamie:* Its going to be worded exactly how you say it.
*Apollo:* Theres no difference than $8,000 spent on a  strip club versus $8,000 at a Versace store or $15,000 on a Hermès bag.  So for NeNe [Leakes] to sit there and say, You shouldve spent that  $8,000 on your kids, well, you shouldve spent that $15,000 for that  Hermès bag on your kids. Its no difference. Its what you wanted. It  was your vice at that time. So I dont feel like that was taken out of  context because *everybody has something that they like to do.*
*Tamara*: Yes, and you like stealing womens identities and cleaning out their bank accounts so you can make it rain in the strip club because you have the IQ of a nematode and lack even a shred of integrity.
*Forest Gump*: Stupid is as stupid does



http://tamaratattles.com/2014/04/25/apollo-nida-is-single-handedly-redefining-stupid/





to see the video:

http://s2smagazine.com/93753/apollo-nida-defends-strip-club-spending/


----------



## Ginger Tea

Being not so tragic looking is the only thing Apollo has going for him. 

When you're in school or even at work you have the person that says the stupidest thing and are so sincere about it because they honestly don't know what they're saying doesn't make one drop of sense - Apollo is that one...


----------



## zaara10

Apollo is a d-bag. I still can't get over that he said if his wife cheats, he hopes she uses a condom. To me, that right there plus his love for strippers shows he's cheating too. You'd think Phaedra was smarter than to be with someone like him. He's a sorry role model for his sons.


----------



## bag-princess

mark your calendars!!!!!




"Real Housewives of Atlanta" star Porsha Williams to discuss brawl on "The View"  
 Williams will break her silence and address the "Housewives" incident when she appears on this Tuesday's edition of "The View."


------------------------------

well........ i don't like the view but i may watch it to see what is said - and i don't expect much!  although i don't view hair pulling and dragging as a brawl!



http://www.cbsnews.com/news/real-ho...porsha-williams-to-discuss-brawl-on-the-view/


----------



## Ladybug09

Phaedra is a dummy, she likes to brag about having a man and all the sex they have, and how attractive he is, but he is a piss poor excuse for a man and father. What an example of a man for 2 little boys, not!


----------



## GoGlam

bag-princess said:


> but all that lying and trying not to get caught,etc has to take a toll at some point,too.  and then yea - that time is just another nail!




I don't know about that.. I'm sure it's stressful (but hey, so is my career in finance) but I think a lot of criminals get bursts of adrenaline and many don't put too much energy toward worrying about getting caught.

Not everyone obv, but just my two cents.


----------



## Nahreen

Ladybug09 said:


> Phaedra is a dummy, she likes to brag about having a man and all the sex they have, and how attractive he is, but he is a piss poor excuse for a man and father. What an example of a man for 2 little boys, not!



+1

I even think Kenya is better of with her African Prince (regardless if he is fake or not) than Phaedra with criminal Apollo. As a matter of fact, none of the husbands seem to be much to brag about.

Cordell behaved more like a controling father than husband but perhaps that was needed since we have come to realise Porsha is so immature.
Greg: Not long ago he lied to Nene about their finances and she divorced him. 
Peter: Lousy businessman who can't realise this himself and keeps dragig Cynthia into his shady businesses.
Todd: so far he actually seems the best of the lot.


----------



## GoGlam

Nahreen said:


> +1
> 
> I even think Kenya is better of with her African Prince (regardless if he is fake or not) than Phaedra with criminal Apollo. As a matter of fact, none of the husbands seem to be much to brag about.
> 
> Cordell behaved more like a controling father than husband but perhaps that was needed since we have come to realise Porsha is so immature.
> Greg: Not long ago he lied to Nene about their finances and she divorced him.
> Peter: Lousy businessman who can't realise this himself and keeps dragig Cynthia into his shady businesses.
> Todd: so far he actually seems the best of the lot.




Peter must actually be a pretty good business man in terms of the skills it takes to open a business.  He's done it so many times and it seems like, from what we've seen, the establishments are not hole-in-the-wall businesses.

I think he has a serious problem with money.  In particular, I feel like he has a gambling problem or a high-end hooker problem or something.  Those businesses can't be doing SO badly that he has no working capital.  His problem is with money and keeping it.  He doesn't seem to get that you can't keep taking it out of the theoretical register and spending it--running a business takes money and expensive problems always come up!


----------



## PrincessCypress

Nahreen said:


> +1
> 
> I even think Kenya is better of with her African Prince (regardless if he is fake or not) than Phaedra with criminal Apollo. As a matter of fact, none of the husbands seem to be much to brag about.
> 
> Cordell behaved more like a controling father than husband but perhaps that was needed since we have come to realise Porsha is so immature.
> Greg: Not long ago he lied to Nene about their finances and she divorced him.
> Peter: Lousy businessman who can't realise this himself and keeps dragig Cynthia into his shady businesses.
> Todd: so far he actually seems the best of the lot.


This!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Nahreen said:


> +1
> 
> I even think Kenya is better of with her African Prince (regardless if he is fake or not) than Phaedra with criminal Apollo. As a matter of fact, none of the husbands seem to be much to brag about.
> 
> Cordell behaved more like a controling father than husband but perhaps that was needed since we have come to realise Porsha is so immature.
> Greg: Not long ago he lied to Nene about their finances and she divorced him.
> Peter: Lousy businessman who can't realise this himself and keeps dragig Cynthia into his shady businesses.
> Todd: so far he actually seems the best of the lot.



Agree.


----------



## zuzu717

Ladybug09 said:


> Phaedra is a dummy, she likes to brag about having a man and all the sex they have, and how attractive he is, but he is a piss poor excuse for a man and father. What an example of a man for 2 little boys, not!



Exactly! Apollo is no longer a commodity in my eyes so Phaedra needs to stop acting like he is. Your looks can only get you so far in life. He is not attractive to me anymore...


----------



## zuzu717

Nahreen said:


> +1
> 
> I even think Kenya is better of with her African Prince (regardless if he is fake or not) than Phaedra with criminal Apollo. As a matter of fact, none of the husbands seem to be much to brag about.
> 
> Cordell behaved more like a controling father than husband but perhaps that was needed since we have come to realise Porsha is so immature.
> Greg: Not long ago he lied to Nene about their finances and she divorced him.
> Peter: Lousy businessman who can't realise this himself and keeps dragig Cynthia into his shady businesses.
> Todd: so far he actually seems the best of the lot.



Exactly! Compared to the rest Todd is the best of them and that's saying a lot. But let's see how that plays out next season now that he and Kandi are married.


----------



## bag-princess

GoGlam said:


> I don't know about that.. I'm sure it's stressful (but hey, so is my career in finance) but I think a lot of criminals get bursts of adrenaline and *many don't put too much energy toward worrying about getting caught.
> *
> Not everyone obv, but just my two cents.




ITA - it's not everyone.
i think it all depends on exactly what they were doing.  he was using other names and creating fake biz's so i think it is safe to say he was trying not have anything pointing to him so he could not get caught.  but then he is so ding dong stupid he may not have realized that he would get caught one day!  

and his statement - Shell probably do like 25 months, he noted. Shes already done seven  months, so shell be home soon. I have nothing negative to say about  her situation at all. - just shows how slow her really is!


----------



## bag-princess

zuzu717 said:


> Exactly! Compared to the rest Todd is the best of them and that's saying a lot.* But let's see how that plays out next season now that he and Kandi are married*.






yea - ya'll better slow your roll!  todd is still pretty new and i think there is much more to him than meets the eye!  you may have to eat those words.  my red flag still waves with him!


----------



## zuzu717

bag-princess said:


> yea - ya'll better slow your roll!  todd is still pretty new and i think there is much more to him than meets the eye!  you may have to eat those words.  my red flag still waves with him!



Oh of course! Don't get me wrong I definitely still have my reservations about Todd but the other husbands are making him look good at this point.


----------



## bag-princess

zuzu717 said:


> Oh of course! Don't get me wrong I definitely still have my reservations about Todd but the other husbands are making him look good at this point.




and all he has to do is show up!!!   that is a sad group of men!  ITA with you guys about that.


----------



## GoGlam

bag-princess said:


> ITA - it's not everyone.
> i think it all depends on exactly what they were doing.  he was using other names and creating fake biz's so i think it is safe to say he was trying not have anything pointing to him so he could not get caught.  but then he is so ding dong stupid he may not have realized that he would get caught one day!
> 
> and his statement - Shell probably do like 25 months, he noted. Shes already done seven  months, so shell be home soon. I have nothing negative to say about  her situation at all. - just shows how slow her really is!




He's horrible and sounds like a career criminal!


----------



## Kansashalo

Ladybug09 said:


> Phaedra is a dummy, she likes to brag about having a man and all the sex they have, and how attractive he is, but he is a piss poor excuse for a man and father. What an example of a man for 2 little boys, not!



YES!

Apollo is pretty much Phaedra's version of Walter.  The only difference is that Apollo was ok with the game plan (being Phaedra's "fixer upper" husband and all the perks) whereas Walter was not and broke character. 

And dont' get me wrong - I'm not saying that a man with a "scrupulous" past can't turn his life around to be a great man/father, but that has to be something that HE wants to do.  Its obvious that Apollo wasn't ready for that yet.


----------



## bag-princess

i am ready and waiting to see what will come out of mama joyce's mouth!  and the look on nene's face!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nene's lacefront is bothering the very being of my soul!  Lawd jebus!


----------



## djsmom

DC-Cutie said:


> Nene's lacefront is bothering the very being of my soul!  Lawd jebus!




Yeesssss!!!!


----------



## zuzu717

In my opinion "head doctor" is a bit of a compliment. I wouldn't be offended by that.


----------



## DC-Cutie

zuzu717 said:


> In my opinion "head doctor" is a bit of a compliment. I wouldn't be offended by that.



Not if your parents are pastors of a church


----------



## zuzu717

DC-Cutie said:


> Not if your parents are pastors of a church



Oh yeah! Lol. Forgot about that!!!


----------



## Sassys

Uh, mama Joyce looks the same to me.


----------



## djsmom

Sassys said:


> Uh, mama Joyce looks the same to me.




Mama Joyce is wasted


----------



## zuzu717

Sassys said:


> Uh, mama Joyce looks the same to me.



Yeah I don't see a 40 lb. difference. That's a lot of weight so you should be able to see it.


----------



## krissa

Sassys said:


> Uh, mama Joyce looks the same to me.


Lol I was wondering what 40lbs they were talking about.


----------



## starrynite_87

Sassys said:


> Uh, mama Joyce looks the same to me.




I wasn't trying to be mean....I was just gonna wait for someone else to say something and you did


----------



## Sassys

starrynite_87 said:


> I wasn't trying to be mean....I was just gonna wait for someone else to say something and you did



Lol. I keeps it real


----------



## BagBragger

Two things:

1) Is Joyce (she's not my mother and I don't care much for how she's acted so I won't refer to her as "momma" anything) drunk or high?  She's acting very extra!

2) Kandi has lost a lot of points, on my scorecard, for airing the stuff about Joyce's gambling and credit card fraud.  I feel like that shouldn't be aired for Bravo or anyone to profit.  No matter how upset my mom makes me I would never put her out there for
anyone (other than my sisters) to see and make a mockery of.


----------



## Sassys

She doesn't support violence yet she and her stooges were looking to set it off in a bridal shop


----------



## BagBragger

djsmom said:


> mama joyce is wasted




totally!!!!


----------



## djsmom

They need to get this woman off of the stage, she is sickening


----------



## krissa

Yikes. What is wrong with this woman.


----------



## Sassys

Woman is an embarrassment


----------



## zuzu717

Let me know when Momma Joyce gets off the couch so I can continue watching. I can't take it.


----------



## BagBragger

djsmom said:


> They need to get this woman off of the stage, she is sickening




This is worse than the physical altercation!  

And I stand corrected.  I see why Kandi put her on blast!!!!


----------



## cjy

Dear GOD is MJ drunk??????


----------



## Sassys

Uh, did mama Joyce manage Kandi and Xscape? If not she did not work hard making a millionaire.


----------



## Sassys

zuzu717 said:


> Let me know when Momma Joyce gets off the couch so I can continue watching. I can't take it.



I'm with you...


----------



## BagBragger

Joyce ain't do nothing that other mothers did!  My mom sacrificed and robbed Peter to pay Paul.  She held down a full time job and had side hustles.  We didn't get monthly government assistance (I specified because we did get free lunch).


----------



## Sassys

She is beyond wasted. Smh.


----------



## krissa

I hate when parents hold parenting over their children's heads forever. Umm what?!? Isn't that the choice you make when you choose to have said child. What if land I wasn't as successful as she is? Why is kandi a lottery ticket. So gross.


----------



## Sinarta

Mama Joyce is a mess. She shouldn't feel like Kandi should take care of her now because she did what she was suppose to do to raise her children. I thinkMama Joyce reminds Kandi all the time that she went through hell to help with Kandi's career now Kandi is obligated to take care of her.


----------



## GoGlam

What a mess


----------



## GoGlam

And Kandi's crying again


----------



## gr8onteej

Sheer segment is over-thank God!


----------



## BagBragger

Sigh...is it just me, or did the previews of Cynthia crying just turn anyone's stomach?  I'm not going say that their friendship hasn't had issues, but am I wrong for thinking that her marriage and the lack of respect in that relationship should be her priority?  Or and her relationship
 With her sister coming in at second?


----------



## sgj99

djsmom said:


> Mama Joyce is wasted





djsmom said:


> They need to get this woman off of the stage, she is sickening





krissa said:


> Yikes. What is wrong with this woman.





Sassys said:


> Woman is an embarrassment





zuzu717 said:


> Let me know when Momma Joyce gets off the couch so I can continue watching. I can't take it.



yes, to all of this.  Joyce is beyond a pathetic mess.  it's painful to watch her and it's painful to watch how everyone seems to cater to her messiness.


----------



## Sassys

Sinarta said:


> Mama Joyce is a mess. She shouldn't feel like Kandi should take care of her now because she did what she was suppose to do to raise her children. I thinkMama Joyce reminds Kandi all the time that she went through hell to help with Kandi's career now Kandi is obligated to take care of her.



She didn't manage her, so I am confused how she went through hell. Joyce is a queen manipulator.


----------



## Sassys

Cynthia is one of those women who think their 5yr old is their best friend. So sad.


----------



## Sinarta

Sassys said:


> She didn't manage her, so I am confused how she went through hell. Joyce is a queen manipulator.




Mama Joyce feels like that though. She feels like she had to work at the pie factory on her feet for half a day to help with Kandi's career and now she deserve to be taken care of.


----------



## Sinarta

Cynthia stop!


----------



## zuzu717

Cynthia is too sensitive to be friends with someone like Nene...


----------



## LADC_chick

So, basically when Mama Joyce was haranguing Todd about that line in the prenup "The manner to which I have become accustomed to" she was really talking about herself.


----------



## Sassys

zuzu717 said:


> Cynthia is too sensitive to be friends with someone like Nene...



Agree.


----------



## djsmom

This reunion is kind of boring


----------



## Sassys

I agree 100% about Peter. Normal men do not get involved with "hen" talk.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nene needs to get over herself
Cynthia needs to get a damn backbone 

I guess they will need to consult with Phaedra for the dissolution of their Friendship Contract 

And kandi can write a song about it.....  Like to hear it, here it go...


----------



## Sassys

Everybody has that wishy washy friend and Cynthia is that chick.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Cynthia is one of those women who think their 5yr old is their best friend. So sad.




it is beyond sad - it is so pathetic!!!  



djsmom said:


> This reunion is kind of boring




chile!!!  i have gotten up several times and started doing other things!


----------



## Sassys

I find it very rude how Nene looks the other way when Andy speaks to her.


----------



## zuzu717

djsmom said:


> This reunion is kind of boring



Pretty much...


----------



## krissa

What grown woman needs a camera and a room if ppl to confront their friend. Obviously they're not that good of friends if she can't have a one on one convo.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Maybe it's me, but Cynthia said Nene apologized and the apology was accepted, so granted Nene can be whack, but you start listening to other people and the apology is no longer accepted.  It then turns into a question of respect? 

Okay, if that is the case, I would agree with Nene, the couch is not the place to discuss things and get to the root of it all.  Kenya, once again, mind your business. 

What kills me is Cynthia herself said she asked Peter to not approach the women about things, and that she wanted him to come to her about it.  

I would hope Kandi is not the one whispering in Cynthia's ear about Peter being called out of his name because Nene said what the others voiced in their confessionals.

Now we know who works for the $2.50.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Sassys said:


> I find it very rude how Nene looks the other way when Andy speaks to her.




Observed that but think Nene is well aware that Andy is not genuinely trying to help the situation with any if them.  His side questions are to stir the pot not to get to the root of things and help resolve anything.  

When I'm pissed off I look away when someone us speaking to attempt to compose myself and breathe.


----------



## bag-princess

kenya smells blood in the water and she can't wait to stir it up!   nene was so right - she looooves seeing them go at each other because anytime she can exploit the situation and make it a little worse she will take advantage of it!   and nene was also right about how they had talked and cynthia had accepted her apology and all was well - so why is she still having a problem??  because she is listening to everyone else tell her how she needs to handle her own business!  i don't blame nene - i would have time for that foolishness from anyone!  i don't need a so-called friend that badly!


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> Observed that *but think Nene is well aware that Andy is not genuinely trying to help the situation with any if them.  His side questions are to stir the pot not to get to the root of things and help resolve anything.  *
> 
> When I'm pissed off I look away when someone us speaking to attempt to compose myself and breathe.





ray charles could see that!!  and i believe phaedra and kandi as well because you notice how they did not have much to say at all about nene and cynthia!    

and yes i do it also when i want to let the person know - "i ain't even trying to hear what you are saying!"


----------



## Ginger Tea

bag-princess said:


> ray charles could see that!!  and i believe phaedra and kandi as well because you notice how they did not have much to say at all about nene and cynthia!
> 
> and yes i do it also when i want to let the person know - "i ain't even trying to hear what you are saying!"




If Cynthia felt and reacted this way to other things Nene has done would be understandable, but not what was apologized for and not because you're listening to other people who said the very same thing about Peter. Come on already.  How are you going to listen to folks saying the same thing Nene said and get upset with Nene?


----------



## Ginger Tea

krissa said:


> What grown woman needs a camera and a room if ppl to confront their friend. Obviously they're not that good of friends if she can't have a one on one convo.




That was my thought as well.  On TV, on a couch is not the place to have that conversation.  Would have to agree with a Nene on that.


----------



## zuzu717

Ginger Tea said:


> If Cynthia felt and reacted this way to other things Nene has done would be understandable, but not what was apologized for and not because you're listening to other people who said the very same thing about Peter. Come on already.  How are you going to listen to folks saying the same thing Nene said and get upset with Nene?



Cynthia is easily manipulated. Her husband, friends, and associates all manipulate her and it's sad to watch.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Phay & Kandi look like the two that sit together, whisper and snicker about the others.  Something about that reminds me of high school nonsense.


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> If Cynthia felt and reacted this way to other things Nene has done would be understandable, but not what was apologized for and not because you're listening to other people who said the very same thing about Peter. Come on already.  How are you going to listen to folks saying the same thing Nene said and get upset with Nene?





exactly!   because these other people are doing nothing but pushing their own agenda's on her!  look at kenya - "if you can't get along with cynthia you can't get along with anyone!"     girl please!!!  i guess she is going to hitch her wagon up to cynthia now just like she did marlo and become her best buddy pal!  she loves picking up the crumbs.


----------



## bag-princess

zuzu717 said:


> *Cynthia is easily manipulated.* Her husband, friends, and associates all manipulate her and it's sad to watch.





Ginger Tea said:


> That was my thought as well.  On TV, on a couch is not the place to have that conversation.  Would have to agree with a Nene on that.





she is a weak *** woman.   yea.  i said it.


----------



## suncitystyle

Momma Joyce is gone IN the wind wasted and Kenya needs to have her wig twisted up. Nene, call Porsha honey!


----------



## Ginger Tea

bag-princess said:


> exactly!   because these other people are doing nothing but pushing their own agenda's on her!  look at kenya - "if you can't get along with cynthia you can't get along with anyone!"     girl please!!!  i guess she is going to hitch her wagon up to cynthia now just like she did marlo and become her best buddy pal!  she loves picking up the crumbs.




This is the one working for $2.50 to gain relevance.  Will never say that a Nene is a pillar to society, but the things Kenya has done and said is so blatant and low.  For whatever reason I can swallow Nene over Kenya.


----------



## bag-princess

suncitystyle said:


> Momma Joyce is gone IN the wind wasted and Kenya needs to have her wig twisted up. *Nene, call Porsha honey!*




the ENFORCER!!!!!  don't make her come for you!!!!:lolots:



Ginger Tea said:


> This is the one working for $2.50 to gain relevance.  Will never say that a Nene is a pillar to society, but the things Kenya has done and said is so blatant and low.*  For whatever reason I can swallow Nene over Kenya.*





ITA - any damn day of the week!!!  kenya would know not to look in my direction.


----------



## Ginger Tea

If it were not for Peter and his foolishness, Cynthia would have no storyline. Majority of the questions each season are never posted to Cynthia. So, I guess, Peter has provided some assistance.


----------



## Oruka

I do believe Mama Joyce smoked some weed prior to being on the reunion show.


----------



## suncitystyle

Momma Joyce has no chill. That woman is stuck at 100. She's a mess, but I'm here for Joyce


----------



## fashiongirl26

Nene is such a smug b*tch.


----------



## Sassys

RHOA's Kenya Moore insists she will definitely return next season as she 'brags about getting co-star Porsha Williams fired' after brutal physical fight 

It's been a month since Kenya Moore got her hair pulled by Porsha Williams during a taping for the Real Hosuewives Of Atlanta reunion show.
And while Porsha is reportedly set to get the axe from the programme, Kenya has told friends she has no plans to leave the show and is delighted to have played a part in getting her old enemy fired. 
A source told RadarOnline: 'Kenya was just bragging about how she got Porsha fired and that she is definitely going to come back for another season and she doesn&#8217;t care if the other ladies say they hate her.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ired-brutal-physical-fight.html#ixzz3092q9nVv


----------



## Belladiva79

I had to pop in here to say this has been the best reunion so far! I haven't laughed so much in a long time!! I'm so happy Kenya got her weave pulled, she should've ripped it out of head!! I'm so team Porscha since it happened lol


----------



## tamshac77

Ugh! I don't know if I can watch Kenya another season.


----------



## Belladiva79

tamshac77 said:


> Ugh! I don't know if I can watch Kenya another season.




I'm with you! She's on my last nerve


----------



## Ladybug09

zuzu717 said:


> In my opinion "head doctor" is a bit of a compliment. I wouldn't be offended by that.



It's not a compliment when you supposed to be the "sweet Lil Christian girl..."


----------



## tamshac77

I'm watching WWHL and Andy just read a text from Kandi saying MJ doesn't drink and has never had a drink. What??


----------



## Ladybug09

tamshac77 said:


> I'm watching WWHL and Andy just read a text from Kandi saying MJ doesn't drink and has never had a drink. What??



Hah, I was just gonna post this.


----------



## Swanky

She on _something_, I could barely understand her! lol!

Nene is a complete hag.


----------



## zaara10

Nene's facial expressions are so ugly & unnecessary. She is so full of herself I can't take it!

And if Mama Joyce isn't already on medication, she needs to get on some! What an embarrassment.


----------



## realluv

fashiongirl26 said:


> nene is such a smug b*tch.




+1


----------



## PrincessCypress

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She on _something_, I could barely understand her! lol!
> 
> Nene is a complete hag.


She definitely is. Nene is at the top of my list for "least likable" RH of all time. She just seems like a bitter, jealous, conceited sourpuss who forgot where she came from. 



zaara10 said:


> Nene's facial expressions are so ugly & unnecessary. She is so full of herself I can't take it!
> 
> And if Mama Joyce isn't already on medication, she needs to get on some! What an embarrassment.


This!!! 



realluv said:


> +1


+2!


----------



## 4pursesake

Belladiva79 said:


> I had to pop in here to say this has been the best reunion so far! I haven't laughed so much in a long time!! I'm so happy Kenya got her weave pulled, she should've ripped it out of head!! I'm so team Porscha since it happened lol







You're happy Kenya got her weave pulled? How has that improved your life? Some people's hatred for Kenya has suffocated common sense out of their brain. There is no excuse for violence. Porsha felt provoked by the scepter, she snatched it and threw it away. That should have been the end of it.


----------



## PrincessCypress

4pursesake said:


> You're happy Kenya got her weave pulled? How has that improved your life? Some people's hatred for Kenya has suffocated common sense out of their brain. There is no excuse for violence. Porsha felt provoked by the scepter, she snatched it and threw it away. That should have been the end of it.


Exactly, 4pursesake. I choose to not even reply to these types of posts that you replied to, because I doubt my input will make a difference to those who think this way anyway...but I do reply to posts that I agree with, such as yours.


----------



## bag-princess

tamshac77 said:


> Ugh! I don't know if I can watch Kenya another season.



i know i can't!!!  i wish she would twirl on out of there into a black hole somewhere!!




Ginger Tea said:


> If it were not for Peter and his foolishness, Cynthia would have no storyline. Majority of the questions each seas!on are never posted to Cynthia. So, I guess, Peter has provided some assistance.



thank you!   and she has the nerve to say that NeNe is the one with NO story anymore!!  :lolots:   chile!!!  she ain't had none to begin with!! 



fashiongirl26 said:


> Nene is such a smug b*tch.




i love a smug *****!!!!  

those looks she gives when those other girls are talking give me life!!!!


----------



## bag-princess

4pursesake said:


> You're happy Kenya got her weave pulled? *How has that improved your life?* Some people's hatred for Kenya has suffocated common sense out of their brain. There is no excuse for violence. Porsha felt provoked by the scepter, she snatched it and threw it away. That should have been the end of it.





i can't speak for anyone else - but it makes me !


----------



## Ginger Tea

This is old, from December 2012.  Things have changed...


Check out this video on YouTube:

http://youtu.be/Upr3SEA7gSE


----------



## suncitystyle

bag-princess said:


> i can't speak for anyone else - but it makes me !


----------



## Belladiva79

4pursesake said:


> You're happy Kenya got her weave pulled? How has that improved your life? Some people's hatred for Kenya has suffocated common sense out of their brain. There is no excuse for violence. Porsha felt provoked by the scepter, she snatched it and threw it away. That should have been the end of it.




Yes!!! It's made me very happy &#128525;&#128514; s


----------



## Belladiva79

bag-princess said:


> i can't speak for anyone else - but it makes me !




We are on the same boat &#128514;&#128514;&#128536;


----------



## djsmom

I saw this on nenes Instagram last night before she deleted it. She was so into her Feelings about the reunion she released a text, which will remove any doubt about whether the show is scripted.


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> i can't speak for anyone else - but it makes me !




I'm with ya! &#127881;


----------



## Ginger Tea

It's always been known that the show isn't scripted as in word for word lines, but scripted in the sense that they have a topic they come up with and run with it for the show. 

Same as with the pillow talk episode some say it was Nene's fault, others say it was Kenya's regarding the fallout, but they all knew what the topic of the episode would be because that's how they have episodes to film.


----------



## sgj99

Belladiva79 said:


> I had to pop in here to say this has been the best reunion so far! I haven't laughed so much in a long time!! I'm so happy Kenya got her weave pulled, she should've ripped it out of head!! I'm so team Porscha since it happened lol


 
i can't say it made me happy but if anyone had it coming it was Kenya, she just delights in pushing others buttons and someone finally snapped.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Belladiva79 said:


> I had to pop in here to say this has been the best reunion so far! I haven't laughed so much in a long time!! I'm so happy Kenya got her weave pulled, she should've ripped it out of head!! I'm so team Porscha since it happened lol




Contrary to the other women with the exception of Phay, believe it or not she doesn't wear or have a weave. She and Phay do wear hair pieces now and then, but no weaves.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Continuing from djsmom post: 


 Cynthia Bailey had a lot to say tonight about her former BFF NeNe Leakes on Watch What Happens Live.  The usually timid (in our book) Cynthia didn't hold back her thoughts as she blasted NeNe for the way she has treated her.  They also touched on the prop issue at the Real Housewives of Atlanta reunion and much more!

On NeNe and Cynthia's friendship being the real deal, "The part of the reunion with NeNe was tough because we were really friends.  She was someone I loved and cared about and I was in her wedding and when she got sick I was there." 

Cynthia on Kenya Moore's props at the reunion.  "Last year the fan was funny and even this year when she was just holding the scepter that was fine but when she started pointing it that it became provocative."  Andy continued to defend that he thought it was just a stupid prop.  "Clearly being on the receiving end of the prop was not stupid or funny. I'm sorry i didn't see coming."  He then cleared up the rumors about Porsha Stewart being asked to leave.  "She was not asked to leave.  She said she was not ready for the emotional stress of the day and we listened and didn't want to put her back into the situation." 


Cynthia touched on the altercation, "The reunion is a provocative session. We all go to the reunion knowing that we are going to be provoked.  We have a lot of things we have to get straight. It's a tough day. It's a tough day mentally. It's completely draining so you have to be mentally ready to deal with it.  It's not easy. "  She continued, "When the fight happened, it happened so quickly.  Someone could've gotten hurt for real.  I didn't go over there (to Porsha on the ground) because everybody was over there. I wanted to go check on Kenya because nobody was checking on her and she's the one who was attacked. " 

Andy showed a clip of NeNe's one-on-one WWHL interview where she shades the hell out of Cynthia, claiming that she brings NOTHING to the show. Cynthia's response, "I want people to know I was a very loyal friend to NeNe. However, I'm actually glad that she did that.  It validated that she was never my friend she is actually my worst enemy.  For her to go on national television and say such things it's just unheard of.  We're not talking anymore, so that just means now all of the sudden I shouldn't be on the show because you (NeNe) think I shouldn't be on the show? NeNe doesn't control my destiny. God controls my destiny.  I was relevant before the show, I'm relevant on the show and I will be relevant after the show." 

She added, "It's about respect and accountability. She never thinks she's wrong about anything. she never wants to admit when she's wrong." 

A caller wanted to know why Cynthia seemed to side with Kenya.  "I didn't really side with Kenya, I just checked on Kenya because the other girls were checking on Porsha.  It was a horrible fight, It was horrible to sit in the middle of it and I don't condone violence and I think in a reunion setting we are there to fight with our words." 

Next Andy read something that he said NeNe wrote online addressed to Cynthia that said, "Why didn't you pull me aside and talk to me about how you were feeling instead of dicing our friendship up in front of  a bunch of people who don't care.  I am worthy of that consideration..considering I carried you on my back!  Goodbye, friend.  P.S. If you or anyone else thinks the demise of our friendship is your storyline for season 7, think again flip flopper."  I'm still scratching my head over NeNe's comments tonight about not wanting to talk about "real friendships" in front of the cast, but that's a subject for tomorrow

Cynthia sniped back at NeNe's read, "First of all we won't even get into storyline because NeNe is the one who doesn't have a storyline. If anything NeNe should be glad that we got into because that was her storyline this season, so let's be clear about that. In regard to pulling someone aside, why didn't she pull me aside before she came on this show (wwhl) and tried to get me fired off the show?"  

They discussed NeNe calling Peter a ***** and Cynthia explained, "When NeNe called Peter a ***** I got a million Tweets saying 'you shoulda choked her, you shoulda slapped her'. I didn't do that because that's not what a lady does.  A real lady doesn't call their best friend's husband a ***** in the first place. Again, that was provocative, I could've slapped NeNe because she called Peter a *****, but then where does that leave me? Am I wrong? A million people thought I should have." 

UPDATE:  Here is NeNe's full rant on Instagram.  She deleted it but thankfully The YBF grabbed it before it was too late! 

"AS HOPEFUL AS I WAS 4 US 2 BE LIFE FRIENDS I'AM NOT SURPRISED OUR FRIENDSHIP HAS ENDED & IT TRULY SADDEN ME! REALITY FRIENDSHIPS NEVER LAST ANYWAY SO HOW FOOLISH WAS I TO THINK I HAD MADE SOMETHING SPECIAL! IT'S AMAZING WHAT PEOPLE R WILLING 2 DO 4 THE LOVE OF MONEY, RELEVANCY & 2 STAY ON TV. WITH CYNTHIA'S SELL OUT PERSONALITY & BLOW WITH THE WIND PERSONA I KNEW IT WAS ONLY A MATTER OF TIME! IT'S ALWAYS THE ONES THAT R THE CLOSEST TO U THAT WILL TURN ON U! I WAS TOTALLY BLINDSIDED BY ALL THIS! YES I SAID PETER WAS ACTING LIKE A BIOTCH N EARLY OCTOBER OF LAST YEAR & I HAVE APOLOGIZED NUMEROUS TIMES 4 IT! CYNTHIA & PETER ACCEPTED MY APOLOGY & WE SIMPLY MOVED ON! YES MOVED ON 2 TALKIN, TRAVELING & TEXTING SEVERAL TIMES A DAY AS WE ALWAYS DID! THE 4 OF US WENT 2 DINNER, CYNTHIA HOSTED MY CURVY GIRLS MODEL CALL @ BAR ONE & PETER WAS THERE 2 HELP OUT! THEY WERE @ THE HOSPITAL WITH ME, THEY SPENT THANKSGIVING @ MY HOME, WE CELEBRATED NEW YEARS EVE TOGETHER N VEGAS, WE WERE HANGING OUT TOGETHER DURING FASHION WEEK! SHE ATTENDED THE RED DRESS HEART TRUTH FASHION SHOW WITH ME & MICHAEL COSTELLO'S FASHION SHOW, WE CELEBRATED HER AN EARLY BIRTHDAY BRUNCH IN NYC @ LAVO! WHEN THE EPISODE AIRED 4 ALL 2 SEE & TWITTER-VERSE HAD THEIR SAY I GUESS SHE CHANGED HER MIND & DECIDED SHE NEEDED 2 BE MAD NEARLY 6 MONTHS LATER!..I KNOW U TRYIN 2 PULL THE SYMPATHY CARD BUT IF U WERE SUCH A GOOD FRIEND? Y DIDNT U PULL ME ASIDE & TALK 2 ME ABT HOW U WERE FEELING INSTEAD OF DICING OUR FRIENDSHIP UP N FRONT OF A BUNCH OF PEOPLE WHO DONT CARE! SURELY I'AM WORTHY OF THAT CONSIDERING I HAVE CARRIED U ON MY BACK! I CAN ADMIT WHEN SOMETHING HURTS THE SAME WAY I CAN APOLOGIZE WHEN I'AM WRONG BUT HEY WHO CARES ABT A STUPID FRIENDSHIP WHEN U NEED 2 SECURE ANOTHER SEASON ON THE SHOW! THE SADDEST THING ABT BETRAYAL IS THAT IT NEVER COMES FROM THE ENEMY! 4 THE RECORD I DONT HATE U! I JUST HATE U TURNED INTO EVERYTHING U SAID U WOULD NEVER BE! GOOD BYE FRIEND!.PS: IF U OR ANYONE ELSE THINKS THE DEMISE OF OUR FRIENDSHIP IS YOUR STORY LINE 4 SEASON 7, THINK AGAIN FLIP FLOPPER."

She also shared this text message!  Nene wrote, "Did u forget u sent me this text after Mexico the morning before Gregg & I shot the scene with u & Peter! Don't play dumb friend! I know u innocent."


----------



## Ladybug09

4pursesake said:


> You're happy Kenya got her weave pulled? How has that improved your life? Some people's hatred for Kenya has suffocated common sense out of their brain. There is no excuse for violence. Porsha felt provoked by the scepter, she snatched it and threw it away. That should have been the end of it.



Agree. That should have been the end. Like Nene told Kenya at the PJ party, Porsha should have STAYED IN HER SEAT!







Ginger Tea said:


> Contrary to the other women with the exception of Phay, believe it or not she doesn't wear or have a weave. She and Phay do wear hair pieces now and then, but no weaves.


YUP, no weave for Kenya.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nene exuded so much arrogrance in last night's episode in addition to which her body
language said so much.

Cynthia does have a point about "respect in a friendship as well as a relationship"
Not sure that Nene really gets that!

These girls are all volatile when their buttons are pushed & have left impresssions
that aren't so favorable. Reality shows don't bring out the best in people. Especially
these girls..


----------



## Ginger Tea

hotshot said:


> Nene exuded so much arrogrance in last night's episode in addition to which her body
> language said so much.
> 
> Cynthia does have a point about "respect in a friendship as well as a relationship"
> Not sure that Nene really gets that!
> 
> These girls are all volatile when their buttons are pushed & have left impresssions
> that aren't so favorable. Reality shows don't bring out the best in people. Especially
> these girls..




That maybe so but that whole sitting up straight, at attention, on the edge of your seat, great posture that every reunion show has, is ridiculous to me. Reasonably I cannot be mad with her disposition. She's tired, you know everyone is gunning for each other, why bother to fake the funk.


----------



## zaara10

I wonder if they'll replay the pj party scene so the other girls can see that Chris did in fact grab Kenya. They all kept saying he didn't touch her but he clearly did. 
And the scene where nene got in peter's face after Kenya's party not vice versa as Greg & nene claim. 
I wish they'd replay these scenes in slow mo so they can see the truth (although Nene will still deny it). 
And even though Kenya provoked porsha w/ her props, porsha provoked her even more by getting up off her seat & in Kenya's face screaming "I will F you up." How can she not be held accountable for that? I would've loved to see how Kandi or Nene would've handled that one.


----------



## Ladybug09

zaara10 said:


> I wonder if they'll replay the pj party scene so the other girls can see that Chris did in fact grab Kenya. They all kept saying he didn't touch her but he clearly did.
> And the scene where nene got in peter's face after Kenya's party not vice versa as Greg & nene claim.
> I wish they'd replay these scenes in slow mo so they can see the truth (although Nene will still deny it).
> And even though Kenya provoked porsha w/ her props, porsha provoked her even more by getting up off her seat & in Kenya's face screaming "I will F you up." How can she not be held accountable for that? I would've loved to see how Kandi or Nene would've handled that one.



Yeah he touched her. I thought everyone already figured that out.


----------



## GlistenSoul

4pursesake said:


> You're happy Kenya got her weave pulled? How has that improved your life? Some people's hatred for Kenya has suffocated common sense out of their brain. *There is no excuse for violence*.* Porsha felt provoked by the scepter, she snatched it and threw it away*. That should have been the end of it.





Exactly. Had she done the same with the bullhorn, she wouldn't feel to the need to get violent -- reached her boiling point, or not. Porsha is not that bright, but that's something we have already known.


----------



## Ginger Tea

There really isn't anything healthy about any of the HW's shows. It is filled with drama and a mere distraction from the drama that those who watch may have in their own lives.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Ginger Tea said:


> There really isn't anything healthy about any of the HW's shows. It is filled with drama and a mere distraction from the drama that those who watch may have in their own lives.




As a side thought, how do you do so much with a person you haven't forgiven for something apologized for?  Why would you travel with someone you are no longer friends with, on your dime, nonetheless? Don't understand that.  Before the taping of the reunion, Greg came over and gave Cynthia a hug and kiss which Cynthia returned.  So what gives?


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

I've decided not to watch this reunion, not only because I strongly dislike Kenya, but mainly because I did not like this season of RHoA very much. The story lines rubbed me the wrong way and most of the housewives were unlikeable this season.

I will, however, say one thing: I blame Andy Cohen for the whole Kenya/Porsha mess. He is the executive producer of RH as well as the host of the reunion show. I feel it is his responsibility that his cast interact with each other in a safe environment and that no one is hurt during the taping of his show. He clearly failed at that and let the situation get out of hand. In this regard he is truly a bad show host.


----------



## Belladiva79

Wentworth-Roth said:


> I've decided not to watch this reunion, not only because I strongly dislike Kenya, but mainly because I did not like this season of RHoA very much. The story lines rubbed me the wrong way and most of the housewives were unlikeable this season.
> 
> I will, however, say one thing: I blame Andy Cohen for the whole Kenya/Porsha mess. He is the executive producer of RH as well as the host of the reunion show. I feel it is his responsibility that his cast interact with each other in a safe environment and that no one is hurt during the taping of his show. He clearly failed at that and let the situation get out of hand. In this regard he is truly a bad show host.




I still wonder how Kenya got away w bringing "props" to the reunion. Andy should have taken them away from her right from the start.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Wentworth-Roth said:


> I've decided not to watch this reunion, not only because I strongly dislike Kenya, but mainly because I did not like this season of RHoA very much. The story lines rubbed me the wrong way and most of the housewives were unlikeable this season.
> 
> I will, however, say one thing: I blame Andy Cohen for the whole Kenya/Porsha mess. He is the executive producer of RH as well as the host of the reunion show. I feel it is his responsibility that his cast interact with each other in a safe environment and that no one is hurt during the taping of his show. He clearly failed at that and let the situation get out of hand. In this regard he is truly a bad show host.




Understandable.  And then to add salt in the wound the announcement is made via tweeter and at the 2nd part of the reunion that props are no longer permitted. 

So, they (he) doesn't condone violence, but you can reach across someone's face (Cynthia) repeatedly with an on object.  Regardless of whose doing it, it's rude.  I don't like it when someone reaches across my face to reach for something in the supermarket. But, that's me.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Belladiva79 said:


> I still wonder how Kenya got away w bringing "props" to the reunion. *Andy should have taken them away from her right from the start.*



My thoughts exactly. Last year Kenya brought a fan with her and this year a sceptre and a megaphone. It is obvious these things were brought on the show to annoy the other cast members and the elicit aggressive reactions from them.
Andy should have stepped in right away and taken them from Kenya. He had every right to do so (as an executive producer and hose), but chose not to (we can guess why) which I do not approve of.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Ginger Tea said:


> That maybe so but that whole sitting up straight, at attention, on the edge of your seat, great posture that every reunion show has, is ridiculous to me. Reasonably I cannot be mad with her disposition. She's tired, you know everyone is gunning for each other, why bother to fake the funk.


 

All of these housewives have been on several reunions. They are
more prepared than we think they are...

Lots of built up tension.. Nene has always gone above & beyond
trying to get attention. Last night was no exception.

If you can't stand the heat, get out of the kitchen.. IYKWIM!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Wentworth-Roth said:


> My thoughts exactly. Last year Kenya brought a fan with her and this year a sceptre and a megaphone. It is obvious these things were brought on the show to annoy the other cast members and the elicit aggressive reactions from them.
> Andy should have stepped in right away and taken them from Kenya. He had every right to do so (as an executive producer and hose), but chose not to (we can guess why) which I do not approve of.


 

Definitely agree.. what was Andy thinking???

He knows how to get those girls going for sure..


----------



## bag-princess

hotshot said:


> All of these housewives have been on several reunions.
> 
> In many ways they know what to expect.. Porsha is not included
> but her behavior spoke oddles about who she is.
> 
> Lots of built up tension.. *Nene has always gone above & beyond
> trying to get attention. Last night was no exception.*
> 
> If you can't stand the heat, get out of the kitchen.. IYKWIM!!




yea IKEWYM - and that perfectly describes kenya!!!   if anyone is going above and beyond - it is her.  as usual.   she is like an act in a circus show with all her props!


----------



## bag-princess

Wentworth-Roth said:


> My thoughts exactly. Last year Kenya brought a fan with her and this year a sceptre and a megaphone. It is obvious these things were brought on the show to annoy the other cast members and the elicit aggressive reactions from them.
> *Andy should have stepped in right away and taken them from Kenya.* He had every right to do so (as an executive producer and hose), but chose not to (we can guess why) which I do not approve of.





ALL andy cares about about is bringing the drama that gets the ratings!!! 

and as we all know - those girls bring more people to the tv than all the others ones put together!


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Ginger Tea said:


> Understandable. And then to add salt in the wound the announcement is made via tweeter and *at the 2nd part of the reunion that props are no longer permitted*.



In my opinion props should never have been permitted in the first place. A reunion show is not a high-school play.



Ginger Tea said:


> *So, they (he) doesn't condone violence, but you can reach across someone's face (Cynthia) repeatedly with an on object.* Regardless of whose doing it, it's rude.  I don't like it when someone reaches across my face to reach for something in the supermarket. But, that's me.



I believe Andy, blinded by potential rating/download figures, simply misjudged the situation and it blew up in his face. Everything that followed after the incident is just lip service to save face.


----------



## KathyB

Porsha is going to be on The View tomorrow talking about what happened at the reunion.


----------



## Swanky

I agree, Andy/the network bears some responsibility putting those 2 on the same couch, it was very calculated IMO.


----------



## pslpursemom

OMG! I am watching RHOA Reunion Part 2, WTF is wrong with Momma Joyce on? I am so embarrassed for her and Kandi, I can't believe it, I'm cringing here...


----------



## Ginger Tea

hotshot said:


> All of these housewives have been on several reunions. They are
> more prepared than we think they are...
> 
> Lots of built up tension.. Nene has always gone above & beyond
> trying to get attention. Last night was no exception.
> 
> If you can't stand the heat, get out of the kitchen.. IYKWIM!!




Gotcha.


----------



## needloub

zuzu717 said:


> In my opinion "head doctor" is a bit of a compliment. I wouldn't be offended by that.


...um, unless you're a neurosurgeon! 



krissa said:


> I hate when parents hold parenting over their children's heads forever. Umm what?!? Isn't that the choice you make when you choose to have said child. What if land I wasn't as successful as she is? Why is kandi a lottery ticket. So gross.


Her behavior was gross, and it was tough to watch her segment...seemed too long.



As far as Porsha pulling Kenya's hair, I'm a bit torn.  Yes, I can say that violence is never the answer, yada yada yada, but I'm not surprised that someone can react that way.  Sometimes it's best not to push someone's buttons because you never know how someone else might react...


----------



## Ginger Tea

needloub said:


> .
> 
> 
> As far as Porsha pulling Kenya's hair, I'm a bit torn.  Yes, I can say that violence is never the answer, yada yada yada, but I'm not surprised that someone can react that way.  Sometimes it's best not to push someone's buttons because you never know how someone else might react...




In the words of Ray Charles, "Hello."
I keep saying, leave people alone.  Porsha can say she took this med or that, or needed to take this med or not, we don't know what happened to her before she showed up for the taping.  It's really simplistic to say, all adults, use your mouth as your weapon not your hands, they all know what they signed up for, que sera sera.  All things being said about Nene can't recall a scepter or megaphone being used.  Her mouth was all the tools utilized. Which is what Kenya claims is supposed to be done. Not surprised with Porsha's response either.  Not everyone can turn off someone else's noise and walk away.


----------



## 4pursesake

Yes, let's blame Andy for Porsha immaturity. Andy created this HW franchise and has hosted all their reunion. Like Cynthia said, all the ladies knew what they signed up for and what the reunion is really about. Why sign up for a reality show if you're going through a difficult time and so fragile?
Everyone knows that Kenya brings those props for entertainment. Even Porsha herself said that everything is entertainment to Kenya so why take it personal? Her personal space was not violated. Kenya only pointed the scepter at her once and she snatched it and threw  it away. Can we hold Porsha responsible for not acting her age instead of allowing the hatred for Kenya cloud your judgment? At the end of the day, right is right and wrong is wrong. Porsha was wrong!


----------



## zuzu717

4pursesake said:


> Yes, let's blame Andy for Porsha immaturity. Andy created this HW franchise and has hosted all their reunion. Like Cynthia said, all the ladies knew what they signed up for and what the reunion is really about. Why sign up for a reality show if you're going through a difficult time and so fragile?
> Everyone knows that Kenya brings those props for entertainment. Even Porsha herself said that everything is entertainment to Kenya so why take it personal? Her personal space was not violated. Kenya only pointed the scepter at her once and she snatched it and threw  it away. Can we hold Porsha responsible for not acting her age instead of allowing the hatred for Kenya cloud your judgment? At the end of the day, right is right and wrong is wrong. Porsha was wrong!



Yes but keep in mind that once the scepter was snatched away, Kenya proceeded to pull out a megaphone to continue to antagonize Porsha. They were both equally wrong in my opinion. They both played a part in what went down. They were both immature about the whole situation.


----------



## bag-princess

4pursesake said:


> Yes, let's blame Andy for Porsha immaturity. Andy created this HW franchise and has hosted all their reunion. Like Cynthia said, all the ladies knew what they signed up for and what the reunion is really about. Why sign up for a reality show if you're going through a difficult time and so fragile?
> Everyone knows that Kenya brings those props for entertainment. Even Porsha herself said that everything is entertainment to Kenya so why take it personal? Her personal space was not violated. Kenya only pointed the scepter at her once and she snatched it and threw  it away.* Can we hold Porsha responsible for not acting her age instead of allowing the hatred for Kenya cloud your judgment? *At the end of the day, right is right and wrong is wrong. Porsha was wrong!





as long as kenya can be held responsible for not acting her age and letting her hatred cloud her judgement,too.  

 so everything is entertainment to kenya??? that really speaks to her immaturity - and i would hope a 43 year old woman would have a more mature attitude at that stage in her life.  and it doesn't mean that others must see it that way.


----------



## GoGlam

zaara10 said:


> I wonder if they'll replay the pj party scene so the other girls can see that Chris did in fact grab Kenya. They all kept saying he didn't touch her but he clearly did.
> And the scene where nene got in peter's face after Kenya's party not vice versa as Greg & nene claim.
> I wish they'd replay these scenes in slow mo so they can see the truth (although Nene will still deny it).
> And even though Kenya provoked porsha w/ her props, porsha provoked her even more by getting up off her seat & in Kenya's face screaming "I will F you up." How can she not be held accountable for that? I would've loved to see how Kandi or Nene would've handled that one.




Good post!


----------



## 4pursesake

zuzu717 said:


> Yes but keep in mind that once the scepter was snatched away, Kenya proceeded to pull out a megaphone to continue to antagonize Porsha. They were both equally wrong in my opinion. They both played a part in what went down. They were both immature about the whole situation.





Did we watch the same show? Porsha was the one that kept going about the Mediatakeout story and how Kenya tried to pay someone to be her boyfriend on the show. Porsha would not let Kenya answer Andy's question. Why did Kenya pull out the megaphone? because Porsha kept talking over her. She called her **** from the 90's, said her vagina is so rotten, no man would claim her and that her breathe stinks. Kenya didn't antagonize Porsha. You guys just see what y'all want to see. Kenya has feeling too.


----------



## Swanky

I'm not sure who blamed Andy directly. . .  ?  I mentioned that they he/network bear responsibility sitting them on the same couch knowing full well these 2 have been at one another's throats.  IMO they exploited them. 
*The women are responsible for their own individual behavior.*  Doesn't mean no one else's hands are dirty.
I teach my own kids that much. . .  doesn't matter how annoying your brother/sis is you cannot smack them, lol!


----------



## zuzu717

4pursesake said:


> Did we watch the same show? Porsha was the one that kept going about the Mediatakeout story and how Kenya tried to pay someone to be her boyfriend on the show. Porsha would not let Kenya answer Andy's question. Why did Kenya pull out the megaphone? because Porsha kept talking over her. She called her **** from the 90's, said her vagina is so rotten, no man would claim her and that her breathe stinks. Kenya didn't antagonize Porsha. You guys just see what y'all want to see. Kenya has feeling too.



I'm not sure that we did watch the same show. Keep in mind that I'm not on either side, but the insults went both ways but yet you only mention the ones towards Kenya. Kenya kept interrupting everyone also so why the need to point out that Porsha kept interrupting her.  Kenya brought that megaphone with the intentions of using it so whether Porsha talked over her or not, I'm sure she would have found a reason to use it. The point that I was making is that they were BOTH wrong and not one more than the other. Kenya claimed she is the best at fighting with her words but if that was the case then there would have been no need for the props. Kenya chose props to get under people's skin and Porsha chose to get physical. Neither were right in how they chose to deal with it.


----------



## Kansashalo

Just for giggles!


----------



## 4pursesake

Kansashalo said:


> Just for giggles!






He sounds so stupid.


----------



## suncitystyle

Kansashalo said:


> Just for giggles!





Mugshot looked straight out of Sephora


----------



## suncitystyle

I wish Andy would shut up, he loved every minute of that fight because of the ratings it brought. If he was so bothered by it and against it, it wouldn't have aired. Goodnight Andy!


----------



## BagBragger

zuzu717 said:


> I'm not sure that we did watch the same show. Keep in mind that I'm not on either side, but the insults went both ways but yet you only mention the ones towards Kenya. Kenya kept interrupting everyone also so why the need to point out that Porsha kept interrupting her.  Kenya brought that megaphone with the intentions of using it so whether Porsha talked over her or not, I'm sure she would have found a reason to use it. The point that I was making is that they were BOTH wrong and not one more than the other. Kenya claimed she is the best at fighting with her words but if that was the case then there would have been no need for the props. Kenya chose props to get under people's skin and Porsha chose to get physical. Neither were right in how they chose to deal with it.




Excellent break down/recap of your points!


----------



## Nahreen

The fan last year was so annoying as was the sceptre. But the megaphone was actually quite funny. 
She only pulled it out after being talked over a number of times.


----------



## Ladybug09

KathyB said:


> Porsha is going to be on The View tomorrow talking about what happened at the reunion.



Worst thing for her to do...


----------



## tamshac77

Nahreen said:


> The fan last year was so annoying as was the sceptre. But the megaphone was actually quite funny.
> She only pulled it out after being talked over a number of times.




Someone else made a comment earlier that the bullhorn should have been taken from Kenya while she was trying to put those batteries in and I think that would have been hilarious.


----------



## Sassys

Nyc 5/28/14


----------



## bag-princess

suncitystyle said:


> I wish Andy would shut up, he loved every minute of that fight because of the ratings it brought. If he was so bothered by it and against it, it wouldn't have aired. Goodnight Andy!




thank you!!!!   he may be fooling some people but i am not one of them!




tamshac77 said:


> Someone else made a comment earlier that the bullhorn should have been taken from Kenya while she was trying to put those batteries in and I think that would have been hilarious.




that would have been the perfect time for andy to say something!!


----------



## Sassys

I agree with Nene; Cynthia has been a bore from day one and needs to be let go.

*
Epic Feud! Cynthia Bailey Calls NeNe &#8216;My Worst Enemy&#8217; While Leakes Blogs, &#8216;I Have Carried U On My Back&#8230; Goodbye, Friend!&#8217;*

Feud Is Epic! Cynthia Bailey Calls NeNe My Worst Enemy

It&#8217;s official &#8212; the Real Housewives of Atlanta feud between NeNe Leakes and Cynthia Bailey is epic!

After the former friends slammed each other during part two of the reunion show Sunday night on Bravo, Bailey told Watch What Happens Live host Andy Cohen that Leakes is now &#8220;my worst enemy,&#8221; and RadarOnline.com has all the details.

The former model said she came to that conclusion after Leakes blindsided her by appearing on a recent WWHL episode by saying Bailey should be axed from RHOA because she wasn&#8217;t interesting enough.


Among other things, Leakes commented of Bailey, &#8220;It&#8217;s not like she&#8217;s really bringing anything to the show&#8230; Girl, bye! &#8221;

And on Sunday night, Bailey was outraged and told Cohen that the housewives alpha dog was proved right because she was no friend of hers.

&#8220;I want people to know that I was a loyal friend to NeNe, however, I&#8217;m actually glad she did that show with you because it actually validated that she was never my friend,&#8221; Bailey declared.

Faked Scenes, Lies & Payoffs &#8211; The Ultimate Guide To Reality TV Shows

&#8220;She&#8217;s actually my worst enemy. For her to go on national television and say such things is just unheard of.

&#8220;So what, we&#8217;re not talking anymore. That means now, all of a sudden, I can&#8217;t be on the show because you don&#8217;t think I should be on the show? NeNe doesn&#8217;t control my destiny. God controls my destiny, and I was relevant before the show, I&#8217;m relevant on the show, and I&#8217;ll be relevant after the show,&#8221; Bailey said to audience applause.

Leakes had said Bailey was wishy washy, going wherever the wind blows, but the modeling agency owner fired back, &#8220;The wind is fine to blow as long as it&#8217;s blowing up her a**.&#8221;

&#8220;It&#8217;s about respect and accountability. She never thinks she&#8217;s wrong about anything and she never wants to admit when she&#8217;s wrong,&#8221; she added.

&#8220;When it comes to me, there was [no respect] and I respected her.&#8221;

As RHOA fans know, Bailey was particularly irked when Leakes called her husband Peter Thomas a b*tch.

&#8220;A real lady doesn&#8217;t call their best friend&#8217;s husband a b*tch,&#8221; she said.

Cohen mentioned that Leakes had just written an open letter to Bailey online, blogging that she should have spoken to her privately instead of dissecting their friendship during the reunion show.

&#8220;I have carried you on my back. Goodbye, friend,&#8221; Leakes wrote on her Instagram account, also posting pictures of herself at various events with Bailey, and adding, &#8220;P.S., If U or anyone else thinks the demise of our friendship is your story line 4 for season 7, think again flip flopper.&#8221;

Bailey responded, &#8220;NeNe is the one that doesn&#8217;t have a storyline. If anything, she should be glad we got into it because that was her storyline this season.&#8221;

Bailey, who was joined by singer Rita Ora on WWHL, asked why Leakes didn&#8217;t address her privately, &#8220;Why didn&#8217;t she pull me aside before she came on this show and tried to get me fired off the show?&#8221;

Cohen and Bailey also discussed the notorious RHOA reunion fight, in which Porsha Williams physically assaulted co-star Kenya Moore as the others looked on in horror.

Bailey was the only RHOA star who did not rush to Williams&#8217; side. Instead, she went to check on Moore. &#8220;She was the one that was actually attacked,&#8221; Bailey pointed out.

&#8220;I didn&#8217;t really side with Kenya; I just went to check on Kenya because the other ladies were checking on Porsha. Just to be clear about that, I didn&#8217;t really pick a side. I thought the fight was horrible to watch and I don&#8217;t condone violence and I think in a reunion setting, we&#8217;re there to fight with our words.&#8221;

Also, Cohen, who mentioned how Bailey&#8217;s boob had slipped out during the reunion mess, admitted to viewers he&#8217;d gotten a lot of flak for allowing Moore to wield two props at the reunion &#8212; a scepter and a bull horn.

Dancing With The Jailbird: NeNe Leakes&#8217; Secret Criminal Past Is Revealed &#8212; See Her Mugshots!

&#8220;Looking back on it, I should have taken the bull horn away,&#8221; he said. The talk show host explained that last year, Moore brought a fan for comedic effect and it had gone over well. He thought the scepter and bull horn would get a similar response, but the props made Williams irate, and she wound up attacking Moore.

&#8220;I&#8217;m sorry I didn&#8217;t see it coming,&#8221; Cohen said. &#8220;There will be no more props at reunion shows.&#8221;

Cohen also explained to RHOA fans that the reason Williams didn&#8217;t return for part two of the reunion show was that &#8220;she felt she was not ready for the emotional stress of the day and we listened to what she said and we didn&#8217;t want to put her back into a situation in which she did not feel prepared emotionally and that she could potentially do something or say something that she didn&#8217;t feel good about.&#8221;

More humorously, Cohen speculated that Mama Joyce might have been drunk during the reunion show, but Kandi Burruss promptly tweeted him to say her mother has NEVER had a drink in her life!

radaronline


----------



## sgj99

Nahreen said:


> The fan last year was so annoying as was the sceptre. But the megaphone was actually quite funny.
> *She only pulled it out after being talked over a number of times.*


 
but she speaks over the other ladies too.  if she doesn't agree with or doesn't like what one of them are saying she starts interrupting.


----------



## bag-princess

sgj99 said:


> but she speaks over the other ladies too.  if she doesn't agree with or doesn't like what one of them are saying she starts interrupting.




she sure does - especially when her lies are brought into the light!!!





Sassys said:


> I agree with Nene; Cynthia has been a bore from day one and needs to be let go.





ITA with NeNe about that,too!!!   if her robot dance did not prove just how tired she is then roll the tape on any of her other scenes!!   she has absolutely no story at all.


----------



## LADC_chick

4pursesake said:


> Yes, let's blame Andy for Porsha immaturity. Andy created this HW franchise and has hosted all their reunion. Like Cynthia said, all the ladies knew what they signed up for and what the reunion is really about. Why sign up for a reality show if you're going through a difficult time and so fragile?
> 
> Everyone knows that Kenya brings those props for entertainment. Even Porsha herself said that everything is entertainment to Kenya so why take it personal? Her personal space was not violated. Kenya only pointed the scepter at her once and she snatched it and threw  it away. Can we hold Porsha responsible for not acting her age instead of allowing the hatred for Kenya cloud your judgment? At the end of the day, right is right and wrong is wrong. Porsha was wrong!



Yup!



zuzu717 said:


> I'm not sure that we did watch the same show. *Keep in mind that I'm not on either side, but the insults went both ways* but yet you only mention the ones towards Kenya. Kenya kept interrupting everyone also so why the need to point out that Porsha kept interrupting her.  Kenya brought that megaphone with the intentions of using it so whether Porsha talked over her or not, I'm sure she would have found a reason to use it. The point that I was making is that they were BOTH wrong and not one more than the other. Kenya claimed she is the best at fighting with her words but if that was the case then there would have been no need for the props. Kenya chose props to get under people's skin and Porsha chose to get physical. Neither were right in how they chose to deal with it.



I think this is an important point. So many things I've read after the hair pulling was all about how Porsha was supposedly bullied. With both Porsha and Kenya engaging in the insults I'm not even certain how it can be claimed with a straight face or in all seriousness that Porsha was bullied.


----------



## realluv

4pursesake said:


> did we watch the same show? Porsha was the one that kept going about the mediatakeout story and how kenya tried to pay someone to be her boyfriend on the show. Porsha would not let kenya answer andy's question. Why did kenya pull out the megaphone? Because porsha kept talking over her. She called her **** from the 90's, said her vagina is so rotten, no man would claim her and that her breathe stinks. Kenya didn't antagonize porsha. You guys just see what y'all want to see. Kenya has feeling too.




+1


----------



## Sassys

4pursesake said:


> Did we watch the same show? Porsha was the one that kept going about the Mediatakeout story and how Kenya tried to pay someone to be her boyfriend on the show. Porsha would not let Kenya answer Andy's question. Why did Kenya pull out the megaphone? because Porsha kept talking over her. She called her **** from the 90's, said her vagina is so rotten, no man would claim her and that her breathe stinks. Kenya didn't antagonize Porsha. You guys just see what y'all want to see. Kenya has feeling too.



You do not point things in people's face. She is lucky all she got was her her pulled. You also don't scream/talk over someone who is sitting in between you (Cynthia). It's rude. I tell people all the time, if i am sitting in the middle of you and your friend (on a bus or subway), you are not going to talk over me. Either ask me if you can sit together or you talk to your friend later.


----------



## LADC_chick

Porsha and Kenya were screaming at each other across Cynthia. So, yeah, it was bad behavior all around. I will say, though, that the women getting upset and talking over each other isn't brand new at these reunions. This isn't new behavior just because Kenya's on the show.

Nene has been the queen of shouting and talking over people for seasons. She's actually put her body in front of people, getting in kissing distance, shouting and whatnot. So, all the pearl clutching about a bullhorn and scepter needs to end.


----------



## Swanky

Nene was booted from DWTS I saw on the news. . .  karma? lol !


----------



## Sassys

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Nene was booted from DWTS I saw on the news. . .  karma? lol !



How is that Karma? Karma would be, she got kicked off the first night.


----------



## Swanky

Notice my  ??  I was being silly.


----------



## Sassys

They need to stop with this photoshopped pic. Mama Joyce did not look like this at the reunion.


----------



## deltalady

I've said it before and I'll say it again, I consider myself a level headed mature individual but babbbbyyyy if Kenya pulled those stunts with me, I don't know if I would have handled it any differently. Is it the right way to handle it? No Am I human and make mistakes? Yes


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> You do not point things in people's face. *She is lucky all she got was her her pulled. *You also don't scream/talk over someone who is sitting in between you (Cynthia). It's rude. I tell people all the time, if i am sitting in the middle of you and your friend (on a bus or subway), you are not going to talk over me. Either ask me if you can sit together or you talk to your friend later.






deltalady said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again, I consider myself a level headed mature individual but babbbbyyyy *if Kenya pulled those stunts with me, I don't know if I would have handled it any differently.* Is it the right way to handle it? No Am I human and make mistakes? Yes





i think porsha showed much more restraint than i would have!!


----------



## Kansashalo

suncitystyle said:


> Mugshot looked straight out of Sephora



 Ikr!



Sassys said:


> They need to stop with this photoshopped pic. Mama Joyce did not look like this at the reunion.



Ha!  I see Mama Joyce got the 'Kim Kardashian' photo shop special (extreme editing) .


----------



## zuzu717

deltalady said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again, I consider myself a level headed mature individual but babbbbyyyy if Kenya pulled those stunts with me, I don't know if I would have handled it any differently. Is it the right way to handle it? No Am I human and make mistakes? Yes



I agree! Its easy to say as an outsider that what Porsha did was uncalled for but what we all fail to put into consideration is how would WE have reacted in this same exact situation. I'm sure plenty of ladies would not have been able to keep their composure like they say Porsha should have. It's easier said than done. And it's a lot easier to judge when you weren't involved.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> i think porsha showed much more restraint than i would have!!



I wouldn't bother chipping my nail polish over Kenya. As soon as she pulled out the scepter I would have got up and went back to my dressing room and refused to come out until the child put away her toys. They should have know when Kandi was sitting next to her last year with the fan, she was going to act stupid with the scepter.  Women like Kenya is not worth messing up a good manicure.


----------



## starrynite_87

LADC_chick said:


> Yup!
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is an important point. So many things I've read after the hair pulling was all about how Porsha was supposedly bullied. With both Porsha and Kenya engaging in the insults I'm not even certain how it can be claimed with a straight face or in all seriousness that Porsha was bullied.



Thank You!!! I hate how these women on all the franchises like to throw this word around. My little brother who has Aspergers was bullied at school to the point where he would pretend to be sick so that he wouldn't go...I don't take this word lightly.


----------



## starrynite_87

Sassys said:


> They need to stop with this photoshopped pic. Mama Joyce did not look like this at the reunion.



Why won't you let Mama Joyce be great


----------



## Sassys

starrynite_87 said:


> Why won't you let Mama Joyce be great





I am repeating what I said on Sunday, she looks exactly the same to me, so where are they getting she lost 40 pounds.  I recall you were the one who agreed she did not loose 40 pounds, but was scared to say it.


----------



## starrynite_87

Sassys said:


> I am repeating what I said on Sunday, she looks exactly the same to me, so where are they getting she lost 40 pounds.  I recall you were the one who agreed she did not loose 40 pounds, but was scared to say it.



Girl..I was joking with you.Let her live in her delusion...I don't see a difference either.


----------



## Sassys

starrynite_87 said:


> Girl..I was joking with you.Let her live in her delusion...I don't see a difference either.



 oh. I am so tired today


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> *I wouldn't bother chipping my nail polish over Kenya. *As soon as she pulled out the scepter I would have got up and went back to my dressing room and refused to come out until the child put away her toys. They should have know when Kandi was sitting next to her last year with the fan, she was going to act stupid with the scepter.  Women like Kenya is not worth messing up a good manicure.






 hunni - that was a "wait a minute......somebody hold my earrings" moment when she pulled out that damn scepter and pointed in her face.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> hunni - that was a "wait a minute......somebody hold my earrings" moment when she pulled out that damn scepter and pointed in her face.



I refuse to get a mugshot over women like Kenya. A$$ beatings are for people who fcuk with your children.

I will say 5 years ago, I had a neighbor who pushed me to the point where I almost had to go postal on her. She had been torturing/fcuking with me for a year and I did indeed snap (but never touched her, thanks to another neighbor and my mother protecting her lol). Instead, I took my management company and the condo board to court, won and she was immediately evicted.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Sassys said:


> They need to stop with this photoshopped pic. Mama Joyce did not look like this at the reunion.




That is not the way this woman looked on TV.  Maybe she put this dress on again after the reunion and shot the photo but she did not look like this.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I refuse to get a mugshot over women like Kenya. *A$$ beatings are for people who fcuk with your children.*
> 
> I will say 5 years ago, I had a neighbor who pushed me to the point where I almost had to go postal on her. She had been torturing/fcuking with me for a year and I did indeed snap (but never touched her, thanks to another neighbor and my mother protecting her lol). Instead, I took my management company to court, won and she was immediately evicted.





porsha has no kids - so she was good to go!!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> porsha has no kids - so she was good to go!!



I know lol. I Just mean, I personally would not waste my time beating the crap out of someone unless they harmed my child. It's just not worth it. I am a big believer in Karma and I always feel when you are a nasty person or do bad things/nasty things, it WILL come back on you in some form.

My neighbor did nasty things to me for a year and she got evicted with her two kids. That will teach her, not to fcuk with people and think I was going to let her get away with it. I waived to her as I was coming home from the gym and the movers were loading up the truck. KARMA!


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I know lol. I Just mean, *I personally would not waste my time beating the crap out of someone unless they harmed my child. It's just not worth it. *I am a big believer in Karma and I always feel when you are a nasty person or do bad things/nasty things, it WILL come back on you in some form.
> 
> My neighbor did nasty things to me for a year and she got evicted with her two kids. That will teach her, not to fcuk with people and think I was going to let her get away with it. I waived to her as I was coming home from the gym and the movers were loading up the truck. KARMA!




ITA with you about that.  my children are a totally different case!  other things you just have to let go.  as my grandmother used to say "they will see it again" when it comes back to them.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Sassys said:


> I agree with Nene; Cynthia has been a bore from day one and needs to be let go.
> 
> *
> Epic Feud! Cynthia Bailey Calls NeNe My Worst Enemy While Leakes Blogs, I Have Carried U On My Back Goodbye, Friend!*
> 
> Feud Is Epic! Cynthia Bailey Calls NeNe My Worst Enemy
> 
> Its official  the Real Housewives of Atlanta feud between NeNe Leakes and Cynthia Bailey is epic!
> 
> After the former friends slammed each other during part two of the reunion show Sunday night on Bravo, Bailey told Watch What Happens Live host Andy Cohen that Leakes is now my worst enemy, and RadarOnline.com has all the details.
> 
> The former model said she came to that conclusion after Leakes blindsided her by appearing on a recent WWHL episode by saying Bailey should be axed from RHOA because she wasnt interesting enough.
> 
> 
> Among other things, Leakes commented of Bailey, Its not like shes really bringing anything to the show Girl, bye! 
> 
> And on Sunday night, Bailey was outraged and told Cohen that the housewives alpha dog was proved right because she was no friend of hers.
> 
> I want people to know that I was a loyal friend to NeNe, however, Im actually glad she did that show with you because it actually validated that she was never my friend, Bailey declared.
> 
> Faked Scenes, Lies & Payoffs  The Ultimate Guide To Reality TV Shows
> 
> Shes actually my worst enemy. For her to go on national television and say such things is just unheard of.
> 
> So what, were not talking anymore. That means now, all of a sudden, I cant be on the show because you dont think I should be on the show? NeNe doesnt control my destiny. God controls my destiny, and I was relevant before the show, Im relevant on the show, and Ill be relevant after the show, Bailey said to audience applause.
> 
> Leakes had said Bailey was wishy washy, going wherever the wind blows, but the modeling agency owner fired back, The wind is fine to blow as long as its blowing up her a**.
> 
> Its about respect and accountability. She never thinks shes wrong about anything and she never wants to admit when shes wrong, she added.
> 
> When it comes to me, there was [no respect] and I respected her.
> 
> As RHOA fans know, Bailey was particularly irked when Leakes called her husband Peter Thomas a b*tch.
> 
> A real lady doesnt call their best friends husband a b*tch, she said.
> 
> Cohen mentioned that Leakes had just written an open letter to Bailey online, blogging that she should have spoken to her privately instead of dissecting their friendship during the reunion show.
> 
> I have carried you on my back. Goodbye, friend, Leakes wrote on her Instagram account, also posting pictures of herself at various events with Bailey, and adding, P.S., If U or anyone else thinks the demise of our friendship is your story line 4 for season 7, think again flip flopper.
> 
> Bailey responded, NeNe is the one that doesnt have a storyline. If anything, she should be glad we got into it because that was her storyline this season.
> 
> Bailey, who was joined by singer Rita Ora on WWHL, asked why Leakes didnt address her privately, Why didnt she pull me aside before she came on this show and tried to get me fired off the show?
> 
> Cohen and Bailey also discussed the notorious RHOA reunion fight, in which Porsha Williams physically assaulted co-star Kenya Moore as the others looked on in horror.
> 
> Bailey was the only RHOA star who did not rush to Williams side. Instead, she went to check on Moore. She was the one that was actually attacked, Bailey pointed out.
> 
> I didnt really side with Kenya; I just went to check on Kenya because the other ladies were checking on Porsha. Just to be clear about that, I didnt really pick a side. I thought the fight was horrible to watch and I dont condone violence and I think in a reunion setting, were there to fight with our words.
> 
> Also, Cohen, who mentioned how Baileys boob had slipped out during the reunion mess, admitted to viewers hed gotten a lot of flak for allowing Moore to wield two props at the reunion  a scepter and a bull horn.
> 
> Dancing With The Jailbird: NeNe Leakes Secret Criminal Past Is Revealed  See Her Mugshots!
> 
> Looking back on it, I should have taken the bull horn away, he said. The talk show host explained that last year, Moore brought a fan for comedic effect and it had gone over well. He thought the scepter and bull horn would get a similar response, but the props made Williams irate, and she wound up attacking Moore.
> 
> Im sorry I didnt see it coming, Cohen said. There will be no more props at reunion shows.
> 
> Cohen also explained to RHOA fans that the reason Williams didnt return for part two of the reunion show was that she felt she was not ready for the emotional stress of the day and we listened to what she said and we didnt want to put her back into a situation in which she did not feel prepared emotionally and that she could potentially do something or say something that she didnt feel good about.
> 
> More humorously, Cohen speculated that Mama Joyce might have been drunk during the reunion show, but Kandi Burruss promptly tweeted him to say her mother has NEVER had a drink in her life!
> 
> radaronline



You can't feel legitimacy by dogging someone out for doing the same thing you're doing.  They planned on the whole calling their husbands out of their name and bc it didn't go as planned,apologies were made and accepted, travel buddies once again and six months later, based on what others are saying, now there's a problem.  Granted NeNe not above and beyond doing wrong, we know this, but you talk about it again.  Talk to her. Not others. Not Andy. Not the couch.  Stop the madness.  Now she's the worse enemy.  Come on! Work it out if you're the classy person you want all to accept you as.


----------



## djsmom

the back of Kandis dress


----------



## zuzu717

djsmom said:


> the back of Kandis dress



I think it's beautiful until you get to the train. Looks like carpet...
And it looks like it shed all over the place.


----------



## bag-princess

djsmom said:


> the back of Kandis dress





looks like a bath rug!!!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> looks like a bath rug!!!



Yep.


----------



## Ginger Tea

bag-princess said:


> looks like a bath rug!!!




Funny you should say that.  Have one that looks exactly like that but in creme.


----------



## djsmom

The rug, tank and lid cover.


----------



## pquiles

4pursesake said:


> Did we watch the same show? Porsha was the one that kept going about the Mediatakeout story and how Kenya tried to pay someone to be her boyfriend on the show. Porsha would not let Kenya answer Andy's question. Why did Kenya pull out the megaphone? because Porsha kept talking over her. She called her **** from the 90's, said her vagina is so rotten, no man would claim her and that her breathe stinks. Kenya didn't antagonize Porsha. You guys just see what y'all want to see. Kenya has feeling too.




+1 a zillion times.  
Kenya did not deserve the treatment she received from these women.  
Is she an instigator? ... Sure
Does she antagonize Some of the ladies? ... Sure
But its all part of the show for which they ALL signed on for.  Nene did the same thing in the past, and continues to.  She's just mad Kenya isn't just lying down and taking her BS.
Kenya did not do anything the others have NOT done in past episodes/ seasons.  All in all, I find that posters here that are not fans of Kenya are very quick to give the other participants passes for their ugly and vulgar treatment towards Kenya.  All season long Phaedra attacked Kenya using vulgar names and adjectives - not just "broke" or "old"; but repeatedly calling her a "Whore".   Would it be okay for Kenya to then jump up and bust Phaedra in the mouth?...hmmm
Nene is a walking contradiction... She denied Christopher Williams had put his hand on Kenya.  He bloody grabbed her for crying out loud and then Nene said he should have beat Kenya down??!!??  Oh... And none of the other women thought that was offensive?  I watched Funky Dineva on YT and even he alluded that Kenya was wrong for standing up... He didn't see the grab, but if it was so she deserved to be "handled" by Williams.  WOW.  
Wait a minute... Didn't Nene block Peter in the room in Mexico when she called him a *****?!?!!  For getting up in womens business?  So why doesnt the same rule apply to Williams and Greg?  So... If Peter had grabbed her arm when she was berating him, that would've been okay? She  would have deserved a beat down?  Hmmm...
My opinion is that Porscha had absolutely NO right to put her hands on Kenya, and for those women and women on here to justify her behavior, I find it apalling.  If she felt Kenya was antagonizing her or violating her in some way, she should have USED HER WORDS or... Told Andy that he needs to make Kenya get rid of the props or she was walking off the set. -Ya Right!!-  hell she could've filed a suit against Kenya if she had grounds to do so... Which she did not.


I find Kenya entertaining... Kind of like Nene was in the beginning.  I did not like when Nene got violent with Kim on the bus.  When her attitude changed while she was all. Hollywood, I was happy for her.  Now... I just don't dig her attitude.  But not in a million years would I think that it was okay for her to be assaulted.  I don't like Phaedra much either, but, i don't want her drug by her weave...or busted in the mouth, especially since her wordsmith abilities does make Bravo money.


----------



## pquiles

zuzu717 said:


> I agree! Its easy to say as an outsider that what Porsha did was uncalled for but what we all fail to put into consideration is how would WE have reacted in this same exact situation. I'm sure plenty of ladies would not have been able to keep their composure like they say Porsha should have. It's easier said than done. And it's a lot easier to judge when you weren't involved.




I have had worse things said and done to/at me and not once did I place my hands on another due to aggravation.  Now when you put your hands on me... Its ON like Donkey Kong.  And.... I can accept those consequences that comes after.


----------



## Sassys

Nyc


----------



## bag-princess

djsmom said:


> The rug, tank and lid cover.




:lolots::lolots:


----------



## Ginger Tea

If you're an instigator or antagonizer whomever you are, accept the roll call when everyone is in attendance.


----------



## Ginger Tea

pquiles said:


> +1 a zillion times.
> Kenya did not deserve the treatment she received from these women.
> Is she an instigator? ... Sure
> Does she antagonize Some of the ladies? ... Sure
> But its all part of the show for which they ALL signed on for.  Nene did the same thing in the past, and continues to.  She's just mad Kenya isn't just lying down and taking her BS.
> Kenya did not do anything the others have NOT done in past episodes/ seasons.  All in all, I find that posters here that are not fans of Kenya are very quick to give the other participants passes for their ugly and vulgar treatment towards Kenya.  All season long Phaedra attacked Kenya using vulgar names and adjectives - not just "broke" or "old"; but repeatedly calling her a "Whore".   Would it be okay for Kenya to then jump up and bust Phaedra in the mouth?...hmmm
> Nene is a walking contradiction... She denied Christopher Williams had put his hand on Kenya.  He bloody grabbed her for crying out loud and then Nene said he should have beat Kenya down??!!??  Oh... And none of the other women thought that was offensive?  I watched Funky Dineva on YT and even he alluded that Kenya was wrong for standing up... He didn't see the grab, but if it was so she deserved to be "handled" by Williams.  WOW.
> Wait a minute... Didn't Nene block Peter in the room in Mexico when she called him a *****?!?!!  For getting up in womens business?  So why doesnt the same rule apply to Williams and Greg?  So... If Peter had grabbed her arm when she was berating him, that would've been okay? She  would have deserved a beat down?  Hmmm...
> My opinion is that Porscha had absolutely NO right to put her hands on Kenya, and for those women and women on here to justify her behavior, I find it apalling.  If she felt Kenya was antagonizing her or violating her in some way, she should have USED HER WORDS or... Told Andy that he needs to make Kenya get rid of the props or she was walking off the set. -Ya Right!!-  hell she could've filed a suit against Kenya if she had grounds to do so... Which she did not.
> 
> 
> I find Kenya entertaining... Kind of like Nene was in the beginning.  I did not like when Nene got violent with Kim on the bus.  When her attitude changed while she was all. Hollywood, I was happy for her.  Now... I just don't dig her attitude.  But not in a million years would I think that it was okay for her to be assaulted.  I don't like Phaedra much either, but, i don't want her drug by her weave...or busted in the mouth, especially since her wordsmith abilities does make Bravo money.




Nene's response to Kenya was, not that Chris should beat her down, but she was lucky she didn't get her ... beat. 

Don't know about anyone else, if you send for people you cannot fane surprise when they actually show up. That goes for all of them. 

As to Phay, if not mistaken, the name derogatory terms regarding Kenya began with the first Apollo & Kenya incident with him throwing her into the pool yadda yadda yadda. 

Bottom line these 'women' get paid for their behavior on TV.   We don't get jack for anything relating to these posts, but gives everyone an opportunity to rant. &#128077;


Nk


----------



## pquiles

Ginger Tea said:


> Nene's response to Kenya was, not that Chris should beat her down, but she was lucky she didn't get her ... beat.
> 
> Don't know about anyone else, if you send for people you cannot fane surprise when they actually show up. That goes for all of them.
> 
> As to Phay, if not mistaken, the name derogatory terms regarding Kenya began with the first Apollo & Kenya incident with him throwing her into the pool yadda yadda yadda.
> 
> Bottom line these 'women' get paid for their behavior on TV.   We don't get jack for anything relating to these posts, but gives everyone an opportunity to rant. &#128077;
> 
> 
> Nk





Verbal calling outs are one thing, but physical assault is quite another.  And those folks are paid pretty handsomely for the drama but not the hammer.  I enjoy watching the craziness in terms of people getting appropriately called out for their tomfoolery, but don't support physical assaults of each other... Especially women on women.


----------



## KathyB

Ladybug09 said:


> Worst thing for her to do...



I agree, but everyone knew the talk shows would jump on this like crazy.


----------



## Ginger Tea

pquiles said:


> Verbal calling outs are one thing, but physical assault is quite another.  And those folks are paid pretty handsomely for the drama but not the hammer.  I enjoy watching the craziness in terms of people getting appropriately called out for their tomfoolery, but don't support physical assaults of each other... Especially women on women.




Gotcha.  in my experience women are the worse.  Women are dangerous and I am not in the least bit fond of them.  They antagonize, taunt, harass and annoy just for pure enjoyment.


----------



## pquiles

Ginger Tea said:


> Gotcha.  in my experience women are the worse.  Women are dangerous and I am not in the least bit fond of them.  They antagonize, taunt, harass and annoy just for pure enjoyment.




Yep.  Unfortunately it starts at a young age and knows no boundaries.  
I experienced haterism (sp?) when I started HS @11 y.o. in the islands and my daughter has experienced taunting since Kindergarden till present.  It has affected her self esteem in the worst way.  I try to teach her about values what good friends and friendship mean; but its a hard sell.  Esp for her to go to school everyday dealing with messy kids who i assume learned those behaviors from either their parents and/or TV is tough.  Wish I was in a position to home school her.  Just the other day, I saw a text from a friend of hers from 3rd grade to present where that friend was speaking horribly about my child to another friend.  She did not realize my DD would see it.  My DD was very hurt, and when she confronted the friend for an explanatipn, the friend said..."just because"... I told my daughter to drop her like a hot potato... But, you know kids... They just want to fit in.


----------



## zuzu717

pquiles said:


> +1 a zillion times.
> Kenya did not deserve the treatment she received from these women.
> Is she an instigator? ... Sure
> Does she antagonize Some of the ladies? ... Sure
> But its all part of the show for which they ALL signed on for.  Nene did the same thing in the past, and continues to.  She's just mad Kenya isn't just lying down and taking her BS.
> Kenya did not do anything the others have NOT done in past episodes/ seasons.  All in all, I find that posters here that are not fans of Kenya are very quick to give the other participants passes for their ugly and vulgar treatment towards Kenya.  All season long Phaedra attacked Kenya using vulgar names and adjectives - not just "broke" or "old"; but repeatedly calling her a "Whore".   Would it be okay for Kenya to then jump up and bust Phaedra in the mouth?...hmmm
> Nene is a walking contradiction... She denied Christopher Williams had put his hand on Kenya.  He bloody grabbed her for crying out loud and then Nene said he should have beat Kenya down??!!??  Oh... And none of the other women thought that was offensive?  I watched Funky Dineva on YT and even he alluded that Kenya was wrong for standing up... He didn't see the grab, but if it was so she deserved to be "handled" by Williams.  WOW.
> Wait a minute... Didn't Nene block Peter in the room in Mexico when she called him a *****?!?!!  For getting up in womens business?  So why doesnt the same rule apply to Williams and Greg?  So... If Peter had grabbed her arm when she was berating him, that would've been okay? She  would have deserved a beat down?  Hmmm...
> My opinion is that Porscha had absolutely NO right to put her hands on Kenya, and for those women and women on here to justify her behavior, I find it apalling.  If she felt Kenya was antagonizing her or violating her in some way, she should have USED HER WORDS or... Told Andy that he needs to make Kenya get rid of the props or she was walking off the set. -Ya Right!!-  hell she could've filed a suit against Kenya if she had grounds to do so... Which she did not.
> 
> 
> I find Kenya entertaining... Kind of like Nene was in the beginning.  I did not like when Nene got violent with Kim on the bus.  When her attitude changed while she was all. Hollywood, I was happy for her.  Now... I just don't dig her attitude.  But not in a million years would I think that it was okay for her to be assaulted.  I don't like Phaedra much either, but, i don't want her drug by her weave...or busted in the mouth, especially since her wordsmith abilities does make Bravo money.




I don't recall anyone on this thread saying that what Porsha did was okay. Sure some of us may have understood WHY she did it but no one was condoning that behavior. Not any post that I have read anyways. In my almost 30 years of living I have NEVER been in a physical altercation or have even come close to being in one, but a part of me understands why she did what she did, that doesn't mean it's okay to do that though. And just like you feel like everyone is giving Porsha a pass, I feel like a lot of people are making light of Kenya's actions, like what she did was okay because of the circumstances of the reunion.


----------



## Belladiva79

Anyone watch the view? Wondering what nene and Porscha had to say.


----------



## zuzu717

pquiles said:


> I have had worse things said and done to/at me and not once did I place my hands on another due to aggravation.  Now when you put your hands on me... Its ON like Donkey Kong.  And.... I can accept those consequences that comes after.




And all that says is that Porsha is weaker than you and her breaking point comes a lot easier than yours...


----------



## Ginger Tea

pquiles said:


> Yep.  Unfortunately it starts at a young age and knows no boundaries.
> I experienced haterism (sp?) when I started HS @11 y.o. in the islands and my daughter has experienced taunting since Kindergarden till present.  It has affected her self esteem in the worst way.  I try to teach her about values what good friends and friendship mean; but its a hard sell.  Esp for her to go to school everyday dealing with messy kids who i assume learned those behaviors from either their parents and/or TV is tough.  Wish I was in a position to home school her.  Just the other day, I saw a text from a friend of hers from 3rd grade to present where that friend was speaking horribly about my child to another friend.  She did not realize my DD would see it.  My DD was very hurt, and when she confronted the friend for an explanatipn, the friend said..."just because"... I told my daughter to drop her like a hot potato... But, you know kids... They just want to fit in.





Horrid.  It's often said children are just children or children can be mean.  That behavior starts from home. They do not just come up with it on their own. Have often kept to myself not bc of being socially challenged but bc of being socially selective. Do not have patience or tolerance for drama. And even with that, 'women' find or take issue with it.  Main reason why I keep saying, leave people alone.


----------



## KathyB

Belladiva79 said:


> Anyone watch the view? Wondering what nene and Porscha had to say.



I DVR'd and watching now.


----------



## limom

Belladiva79 said:


> Anyone watch the view? Wondering what nene and Porscha had to say.



Porsha pulled the bully card.
And nene justified the attack.


----------



## KathyB

limom said:


> Porsha pulled the bully card.
> And nene justified the attack.



I do agree with Nene about the reason why she put her hand over Porsha's mouth to get her to stop talking.  Porsha wasn't doing herself any favors by going on and on.

However, I believe Kenya bullied Porsha every chance she got, even during this reunion and last season's reunion.  For whatever reason -- jealousy, hatred, probably both.

Granted Porsha isn't blameless, but Kenya took a HUGE advantage of Porsha's naiveté and that was so wrong.  Kenya is 11 years older than Porsha, but has never behaved like a 43 year old woman, regardless if you've ever had a husband and/or children or not.  

I'm not 100% Team Porsha, but I'm not anti-Porsha, either.  I'm definitely anti-Kenya.  She's a mean spirited, bitter woman.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Porsha felt she was bullied and has dealt with it from school.  

When asked by Sheri if she felt Porsha was provoked, Nene felt she was.

And the saga continues...


----------



## limom

KathyB said:


> I do agree with Nene about the reason why she put her hand over Porsha's mouth to get her to stop talking.  Porsha wasn't doing herself any favors by going on and on.
> 
> However, I believe Kenya bullied Porsha every chance she got, even during this reunion and last season's reunion.  For whatever reason -- jealousy, hatred, probably both.
> 
> Granted Porsha isn't blameless, but Kenya took a HUGE advantage of Porsha's naiveté and that was so wrong.  Kenya is 11 years older than Porsha, but has never behaved like a 43 year old woman, regardless if you've ever had a husband and/or children or not.
> 
> I'm not 100% Team Porsha, but I'm not anti-Porsha, either.  I'm definitely anti-Kenya.  She's a mean spirited, bitter woman.



Meh, they are both vile.
Porsha hurled some pretty ugly insults at Kenya....
And seeing her dragging Kenya by her hair across the stage was appalling, imo.


----------



## zaara10

pquiles said:


> +1 a zillion times.
> Kenya did not deserve the treatment she received from these women.
> Is she an instigator? ... Sure
> Does she antagonize Some of the ladies? ... Sure
> But its all part of the show for which they ALL signed on for.  Nene did the same thing in the past, and continues to.  She's just mad Kenya isn't just lying down and taking her BS.
> Kenya did not do anything the others have NOT done in past episodes/ seasons.  All in all, I find that posters here that are not fans of Kenya are very quick to give the other participants passes for their ugly and vulgar treatment towards Kenya.  All season long Phaedra attacked Kenya using vulgar names and adjectives - not just "broke" or "old"; but repeatedly calling her a "Whore".   Would it be okay for Kenya to then jump up and bust Phaedra in the mouth?...hmmm
> Nene is a walking contradiction... She denied Christopher Williams had put his hand on Kenya.  He bloody grabbed her for crying out loud and then Nene said he should have beat Kenya down??!!??  Oh... And none of the other women thought that was offensive?  I watched Funky Dineva on YT and even he alluded that Kenya was wrong for standing up... He didn't see the grab, but if it was so she deserved to be "handled" by Williams.  WOW.
> Wait a minute... Didn't Nene block Peter in the room in Mexico when she called him a *****?!?!!  For getting up in womens business?  So why doesnt the same rule apply to Williams and Greg?  So... If Peter had grabbed her arm when she was berating him, that would've been okay? She  would have deserved a beat down?  Hmmm...
> My opinion is that Porscha had absolutely NO right to put her hands on Kenya, and for those women and women on here to justify her behavior, I find it apalling.  If she felt Kenya was antagonizing her or violating her in some way, she should have USED HER WORDS or... Told Andy that he needs to make Kenya get rid of the props or she was walking off the set. -Ya Right!!-  hell she could've filed a suit against Kenya if she had grounds to do so... Which she did not.
> 
> 
> I find Kenya entertaining... Kind of like Nene was in the beginning.  I did not like when Nene got violent with Kim on the bus.  When her attitude changed while she was all. Hollywood, I was happy for her.  Now... I just don't dig her attitude.  But not in a million years would I think that it was okay for her to be assaulted.  I don't like Phaedra much either, but, i don't want her drug by her weave...or busted in the mouth, especially since her wordsmith abilities does make Bravo money.



+1. This is exactly what I've been saying all along. You can't sit there & insult someone, get up in their face, put your hands on them & then call foul & blame "the bully." Take responsibility for your actions rather than say "I can't believe that ho made me go there."


----------



## Sassys

Why does her lighting, seating and decor look like Nene's? And why does everyone use that same damn lawyer??


First Look at Kandi Burruss' Wedding Special
http://www.bravotv.com/blogs/the-dish/first-look-at-kandi-burruss-wedding-special


----------



## LADC_chick

pquiles said:


> +1 a zillion times.
> Kenya did not deserve the treatment she received from these women.
> Is she an instigator? ... Sure
> Does she antagonize Some of the ladies? ... Sure
> But its all part of the show for which they ALL signed on for.  Nene did the same thing in the past, and continues to.  She's just mad Kenya isn't just lying down and taking her BS.
> Kenya did not do anything the others have NOT done in past episodes/ seasons.  All in all, I find that posters here that are not fans of Kenya are very quick to give the other participants passes for their ugly and vulgar treatment towards Kenya.  All season long Phaedra attacked Kenya using vulgar names and adjectives - not just "broke" or "old"; but repeatedly calling her a "Whore".   Would it be okay for Kenya to then jump up and bust Phaedra in the mouth?...hmmm
> Nene is a walking contradiction... She denied Christopher Williams had put his hand on Kenya.  He bloody grabbed her for crying out loud and then Nene said he should have beat Kenya down??!!??  Oh... And none of the other women thought that was offensive?  I watched Funky Dineva on YT and even he alluded that Kenya was wrong for standing up... He didn't see the grab, but if it was so she deserved to be "handled" by Williams.  WOW.
> Wait a minute... Didn't Nene block Peter in the room in Mexico when she called him a *****?!?!!  For getting up in womens business?  So why doesnt the same rule apply to Williams and Greg?  So... If Peter had grabbed her arm when she was berating him, that would've been okay? She  would have deserved a beat down?  Hmmm...
> My opinion is that Porscha had absolutely NO right to put her hands on Kenya, and for those women and women on here to justify her behavior, I find it apalling.  If she felt Kenya was antagonizing her or violating her in some way, she should have USED HER WORDS or... Told Andy that he needs to make Kenya get rid of the props or she was walking off the set. -Ya Right!!-  hell she could've filed a suit against Kenya if she had grounds to do so... Which she did not.
> 
> 
> I find Kenya entertaining... Kind of like Nene was in the beginning.  I did not like when Nene got violent with Kim on the bus.  When her attitude changed while she was all. Hollywood, I was happy for her.  Now... I just don't dig her attitude.  But not in a million years would I think that it was okay for her to be assaulted.  I don't like Phaedra much either, but, i don't want her drug by her weave...or busted in the mouth, especially since her wordsmith abilities does make Bravo money.



Girl, say allllll of this!

If you're two years old and can't use your words, that's one thing. If you're 32 and can't? That's a problem.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Someone tell me this:  what the heck is a 'paparachi' diamond, Momma Joyce was yelling about?


----------



## keodi

pquiles said:


> +1 a zillion times.
> Kenya did not deserve the treatment she received from these women.
> Is she an instigator? ... Sure
> Does she antagonize Some of the ladies? ... Sure
> But its all part of the show for which they ALL signed on for.  Nene did the same thing in the past, and continues to.  She's just mad Kenya isn't just lying down and taking her BS.
> Kenya did not do anything the others have NOT done in past episodes/ seasons.  All in all, I find that posters here that are not fans of Kenya are very quick to give the other participants passes for their ugly and vulgar treatment towards Kenya.  All season long Phaedra attacked Kenya using vulgar names and adjectives - not just "broke" or "old"; but repeatedly calling her a "Whore".   Would it be okay for Kenya to then jump up and bust Phaedra in the mouth?...hmmm
> Nene is a walking contradiction... She denied Christopher Williams had put his hand on Kenya.  He bloody grabbed her for crying out loud and then Nene said he should have beat Kenya down??!!??  Oh... And none of the other women thought that was offensive?  I watched Funky Dineva on YT and even he alluded that Kenya was wrong for standing up... He didn't see the grab, but if it was so she deserved to be "handled" by Williams.  WOW.
> Wait a minute... Didn't Nene block Peter in the room in Mexico when she called him a *****?!?!!  For getting up in womens business?  So why doesnt the same rule apply to Williams and Greg?  So... If Peter had grabbed her arm when she was berating him, that would've been okay? She  would have deserved a beat down?  Hmmm...
> My opinion is that Porscha had absolutely NO right to put her hands on Kenya, and for those women and women on here to justify her behavior, I find it apalling.  If she felt Kenya was antagonizing her or violating her in some way, she should have USED HER WORDS or... Told Andy that he needs to make Kenya get rid of the props or she was walking off the set. -Ya Right!!-  hell she could've filed a suit against Kenya if she had grounds to do so... Which she did not.
> 
> 
> I find Kenya entertaining... Kind of like Nene was in the beginning.  I did not like when Nene got violent with Kim on the bus.  When her attitude changed while she was all. Hollywood, I was happy for her.  Now... I just don't dig her attitude.  But not in a million years would I think that it was okay for her to be assaulted.  I don't like Phaedra much either, but, i don't want her drug by her weave...or busted in the mouth, especially since her wordsmith abilities does make Bravo money.





pquiles said:


> I have had worse things said and done to/at me and not once did I place my hands on another due to aggravation.  Now when you put your hands on me... Its ON like Donkey Kong.  And.... I can accept those consequences that comes after.



Agreed!


----------



## KathyB

DC-Cutie said:


> Someone tell me this:  what the heck is a 'paparachi' diamond, Momma Joyce was yelling about?



Actually, she said paparachi sapphire (I just watched again to be sure) and I found it at en.dawanda.com.  It's a British website, so everything is priced in Pounds.  I'm guessing that's what she was talking about, unless her drunk a$$ was trying to say "paparazzi."


----------



## DC-Cutie

KathyB said:


> Actually, she said paparachi sapphire (I just watched again to be sure) and I found it at en.dawanda.com.  It's a British website, so everything is priced in Pounds.  I'm guessing that's what she was talking about, unless her drunk a$$ was trying to say "paparazzi."



Ok. Thank you. She was saying so much, just all over the place  so things got confusing


----------



## bag-princess

KathyB said:


> I do agree with Nene about the reason why she put her hand over Porsha's mouth to get her to stop talking.  Porsha wasn't doing herself any favors by going on and on.
> 
> However, I believe Kenya bullied Porsha every chance she got, even during this reunion and last season's reunion.  For whatever reason -- jealousy, hatred, probably both.
> 
> Granted Porsha isn't blameless, but Kenya took a HUGE advantage of Porsha's naiveté and that was so wrong.  Kenya is 11 years older than Porsha, but has never behaved like a 43 year old woman, regardless if you've ever had a husband and/or children or not.
> 
> I'm not 100% Team Porsha, but I'm not anti-Porsha, either.  I'm definitely anti-Kenya.  *She's a mean spirited, bitter woman.*




yea - she really needs to go back to therapy if she has not already!   because the years she said she was seeing one obviously did not do the job.


----------



## 4pursesake

pquiles said:


> +1 a zillion times.
> Kenya did not deserve the treatment she received from these women.
> Is she an instigator? ... Sure
> Does she antagonize Some of the ladies? ... Sure
> But its all part of the show for which they ALL signed on for.  Nene did the same thing in the past, and continues to.  She's just mad Kenya isn't just lying down and taking her BS.
> Kenya did not do anything the others have NOT done in past episodes/ seasons.  All in all, I find that posters here that are not fans of Kenya are very quick to give the other participants passes for their ugly and vulgar treatment towards Kenya.  All season long Phaedra attacked Kenya using vulgar names and adjectives - not just "broke" or "old"; but repeatedly calling her a "Whore".   Would it be okay for Kenya to then jump up and bust Phaedra in the mouth?...hmmm
> Nene is a walking contradiction... She denied Christopher Williams had put his hand on Kenya.  He bloody grabbed her for crying out loud and then Nene said he should have beat Kenya down??!!??  Oh... And none of the other women thought that was offensive?  I watched Funky Dineva on YT and even he alluded that Kenya was wrong for standing up... He didn't see the grab, but if it was so she deserved to be "handled" by Williams.  WOW.
> Wait a minute... Didn't Nene block Peter in the room in Mexico when she called him a *****?!?!!  For getting up in womens business?  So why doesnt the same rule apply to Williams and Greg?  So... If Peter had grabbed her arm when she was berating him, that would've been okay? She  would have deserved a beat down?  Hmmm...
> My opinion is that Porscha had absolutely NO right to put her hands on Kenya, and for those women and women on here to justify her behavior, I find it apalling.  If she felt Kenya was antagonizing her or violating her in some way, she should have USED HER WORDS or... Told Andy that he needs to make Kenya get rid of the props or she was walking off the set. -Ya Right!!-  hell she could've filed a suit against Kenya if she had grounds to do so... Which she did not.
> 
> 
> I find Kenya entertaining... Kind of like Nene was in the beginning.  I did not like when Nene got violent with Kim on the bus.  When her attitude changed while she was all. Hollywood, I was happy for her.  Now... I just don't dig her attitude.  But not in a million years would I think that it was okay for her to be assaulted.  I don't like Phaedra much either, but, i don't want her drug by her weave...or busted in the mouth, especially since her wordsmith abilities does make Bravo money.




Thank you!!! This is what I've been telling people since this fight but they hate Kenya so much to see it. There is nothing Kenya has done worst than any of these women on the show. People treat Kenya like she has no feelings.


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> thank you!!!!   he may be fooling some people but i am not one of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that would have been the perfect time for andy to say something!!




Yes it would have.


----------



## GaudyGirl

KathyB said:


> Actually, she said paparachi sapphire (I just watched again to be sure) and I found it at en.dawanda.com.  It's a British website, so everything is priced in Pounds.  I'm guessing that's what she was talking about, unless her drunk a$$ was trying to say "paparazzi."


I was thinking she was trying to say padparadscha.  It's an exotic sapphire. I think an untreated natural one can be sort of pricey.  She clearly had no idea what she was talking about though.  The ones on the link you posted looked more like her speed.


----------



## pquiles

limom said:


> Meh, they are both vile.
> 
> Porsha hurled some pretty ugly insults at Kenya....
> 
> And seeing her dragging Kenya by her hair across the stage was appalling, imo.




Not buying into the "bully" excuse.  Porsha took every opportunity during the season to support the others when they were vile or made vile comments towards Kenya.  Not to mention she continually talked over Kenya each time Kenya had something to say... Not only this reunion, but last season's as well.  
In the end, I am still appalled that Porsha not only threatened Kenya, but followed through because she didn't have good enough witty comebacks.  I am sorry, Porsha, Nene and everyone else that justified that violence are wrong.  GUILTY as charged!


----------



## needloub

I take these reality shows as what they are...entertainment.  I like to watch them especially after hitting the books...it's mindless television.  Appalled is too big of a word for these ladies.  I actually watched the first part on DVR and had to rewind for DH to have a look.  What did we do?  Laughed.  While most, if not all of us on this thread, wouldn't have reacted like Porsha, are we really surprised that someone would act this way?  I'm not...and this is why I don't condone pushing someone's "buttons."  You just never know how they are going to come back at you...

I mean, come on, Porsha isn't good with her words


----------



## Suzie

How embarrassing was mumma Joyce? You could see Kandi cringing, what about how she said that she had to limit the money she gave her because of her gambling and shopping. 

I don't believe all of her raving on about how she worked her butt off for her kids, she is just worried the gravy train will stop. I have never seen a more vile woman. She doesn't care about her daughters happiness at all.

What am I missing here that everyone seems to love her? What sort of grandmother swears and carries on about beating people down!


----------



## DC-Cutie

needloub said:


> I take these reality shows as what they are...entertainment.  I like to watch them especially after hitting the books...it's mindless television.  Appalled is too big of a word for these ladies.  I actually watched the first part on DVR and had to rewind for DH to have a look.  What did we do?  Laughed.  While most, if not all of us on this thread, wouldn't have reacted like Porsha, are we really surprised that someone would act this way?  I'm not...and this is why I don't condone pushing someone's "buttons."  You just never know how they are going to come back at you...
> 
> I mean, come on, Porsha isn't good with her words



Indeed. 

I think while sitting here,  we can say 'I wouldn't have hit her'. But, until you are in that same seat, you'll never know what you may or may not do. Provoking and pushing buttons can bring out another side of a person.


----------



## Belladiva79

dc-cutie said:


> indeed.
> 
> I think while sitting here,  we can say 'i wouldn't have hit her'. But, until you are in that same seat, you'll never know what you may or may not do. Provoking and pushing buttons can bring out another side of a person.




+1


----------



## keodi

KathyB said:


> *I do agree with Nene about the reason why she put her hand over Porsha's mouth to get her to stop talking*.  Porsha wasn't doing herself any favors by going on and on.
> 
> However, I believe Kenya bullied Porsha every chance she got, even during this reunion and last season's reunion.  For whatever reason -- jealousy, hatred, probably both.
> 
> Granted Porsha isn't blameless, but Kenya took a HUGE advantage of Porsha's naiveté and that was so wrong.  Kenya is 11 years older than Porsha, but has never behaved like a 43 year old woman, regardless if you've ever had a husband and/or children or not.
> 
> I'm not 100% Team Porsha, but I'm not anti-Porsha, either.  I'm definitely anti-Kenya.  She's a mean spirited, bitter woman.



I think NeNe did that because she feared Porsha would call her out. I think NeNe and Pheadra riled Porsha up behind the scenes


limom said:


> Meh, they are both vile.
> *Porsha hurled some pretty ugly insults at Kenya....*
> *And seeing her dragging Kenya by her hair across the stage was appalling, imo*.



I agree, I can't believe Porsha is pulling the bullied card.


----------



## DC-Cutie

And can we just speak on the cuteness that is Ayden!!!  When he was speaking to Andy, my face just lit up. He's a very articulate and  smart little guy.  He was so hapoy to speak with Andy Cohen &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## zuzu717

DC-Cutie said:


> And can we just speak on the cuteness that is Ayden!!!  When he was speaking to Andy, my face just lit up. He's a very articulate and  smart little guy.  He was so hapoy to speak with Andy Cohen í*½í¸&#131;




Yes! In the mist of all of that foolishness, that part did put a smile on my face!


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> And can we just speak on the cuteness that is Ayden!!!  When he was speaking to Andy, my face just lit up. He's a very articulate and  smart little guy.  He was so hapoy to speak with Andy Cohen &#65533;&#65533;





oh yes!!!!  he is so very articulate.  he reminds me so much of my little grandson who is just 3 but will say things that make people    and can enunciate words better than most grown-ups!!  someone said that Ayden is obviously smarter than his own daddy!!  i love to hear him talk.


----------



## zuzu717

pquiles said:


> Not buying into the "bully" excuse.  Porsha took every opportunity during the season to support the others when they were vile or made vile comments towards Kenya.  Not to mention she continually talked over Kenya each time Kenya had something to say... Not only this reunion, but last season's as well.
> In the end, I am still appalled that Porsha not only threatened Kenya, but followed through because she didn't have good enough witty comebacks.  I am sorry, Porsha, Nene and everyone else that justified that violence are wrong.  GUILTY as charged!




Yeah I definitely don't see how she was bullied. She obviously doesn't know the meaning of the word. People will use that term for anything nowadays... And as much as I don't like Kenya's behavior I have to give her credit about having some sharp and witty comebacks for the girls. Everyone else was pretty weak in that department, especially Porsha... Septic tank? Really, Porsha?


----------



## DC-Cutie

If I hear the word 'bully' as it pertains to a bunch of housewives that don't get along, I'm gonna scream!!?


Last night, the new girl on ny housewives calls Ramona a bully because she threw some wine in her face. That's not a bully, that's a bish!


----------



## Florasun

pquiles said:


> +1 a zillion times.
> Kenya did not deserve the treatment she received from these women.
> Is she an instigator? ... Sure
> Does she antagonize Some of the ladies? ... Sure
> But its all part of the show for which they ALL signed on for.  Nene did the same thing in the past, and continues to.  She's just mad Kenya isn't just lying down and taking her BS.
> Kenya did not do anything the others have NOT done in past episodes/ seasons.  All in all, I find that posters here that are not fans of Kenya are very quick to give the other participants passes for their ugly and vulgar treatment towards Kenya.  All season long Phaedra attacked Kenya using vulgar names and adjectives - not just "broke" or "old"; but repeatedly calling her a "Whore".   Would it be okay for Kenya to then jump up and bust Phaedra in the mouth?...hmmm
> Nene is a walking contradiction... She denied Christopher Williams had put his hand on Kenya.  He bloody grabbed her for crying out loud and then Nene said he should have beat Kenya down??!!??  Oh... And none of the other women thought that was offensive?  I watched Funky Dineva on YT and even he alluded that Kenya was wrong for standing up... He didn't see the grab, but if it was so she deserved to be "handled" by Williams.  WOW.
> Wait a minute... Didn't Nene block Peter in the room in Mexico when she called him a *****?!?!!  For getting up in womens business?  So why doesnt the same rule apply to Williams and Greg?  So... If Peter had grabbed her arm when she was berating him, that would've been okay? She  would have deserved a beat down?  Hmmm...
> My opinion is that Porscha had absolutely NO right to put her hands on Kenya, and for those women and women on here to justify her behavior, I find it apalling.  If she felt Kenya was antagonizing her or violating her in some way, she should have USED HER WORDS or... Told Andy that he needs to make Kenya get rid of the props or she was walking off the set. -Ya Right!!-  hell she could've filed a suit against Kenya if she had grounds to do so... Which she did not.
> 
> 
> I find Kenya entertaining... Kind of like Nene was in the beginning.  I did not like when Nene got violent with Kim on the bus.  When her attitude changed while she was all. Hollywood, I was happy for her.  Now... I just don't dig her attitude.  But not in a million years would I think that it was okay for her to be assaulted.  I don't like Phaedra much either, but, i don't want her drug by her weave...or busted in the mouth, especially since her wordsmith abilities does make Bravo money.



Very well put! I totally agree.


----------



## LADC_chick

Ayden's vocabulary is so advanced because Phaedra actually talks to him. You can tell that she doesn't do the baby talk with him. He's too precious!


----------



## bag-princess

LADC_chick said:


> Ayden's vocabulary is so advanced because Phaedra actually talks to him. You can tell that she doesn't do the baby talk with him. He's too precious!





you are right!  that is how we talk to our grandson.  i never was one for baby talk - and we use the correct word for something!  not the cute baby talk word - like ba ba for bottle! that is a


----------



## djsmom

nene has a twin


----------



## Nahreen

djsmom said:


> nene has a twin



Good one!!


----------



## AECornell

djsmom said:


> nene has a twin



Bahahaha. That is GOOD!


----------



## Nahreen

I wonder who is the cookie monster (sesame street)!!


----------



## Kansashalo

Sassys said:


> Nyc



I'm seeing some improvement in Nene's hairline/lacefront.  Baby steps...







The side swept style suits her much better than the doo wop pompadour she's been wearing.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> you are right!  that is how we talk to our grandson.  i* never was one for baby talk - and we use the correct word for something!  not the cute baby talk word* - like ba ba for bottle! that is a



Amen! I can't stand when people use baby words for silly things. I was on the elevator with a neighbor this morning and her son says, "mommy my willy hurts, pointing to his penis". It's a penis!! She then said "do you need to make boo boo".  Good lord lady.


----------



## keodi

Has anyone read the Sister2Sister Magazine for the month of May? apparently Apollo admits to marriage problems. He thinks they lost sight of the true picture, which is building a brand and having a family.


----------



## zaara10

I watched Porsha on the view yesterday. So now she's calling Kenya's props "weapons"? Ok. And someone asked her if she's filing a counter lawsuit & I think she said she's discussing it w/ her attorney. Really?


----------



## Ladybug09

djsmom said:


> nene has a twin



Noooo! Lol







Nahreen said:


> I wonder who is the cookie monster (sesame street)!!


That's Telly not Cookie Monster. Tell is one of the original Sesame Street characters.

Here is his bio! Lol!
http://www.sesamestreet.org/muppets/telly
http://muppet.wikia.com/wiki/Telly_Monster


----------



## Nahreen

Ladybug09 said:


> Noooo! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Telly not Cookie Monster. Tell is one of the original Sesame Street characters.
> 
> Here is his bio! Lol!
> http://www.sesamestreet.org/muppets/telly
> http://muppet.wikia.com/wiki/Telly_Monster



I meant as a joke, who of the housewives of ATL is the cookie monster. The cookie monster is blue and stuffs himself with cookies. He was always my favourite as a kid in the 80's.


----------



## rockhollow

Well, part 2 of the reunion could have been 10 minutes long. Other than Mama Joyce, they really just rehashed part 1 over again. Quite boring!


----------



## Ladybug09

Nahreen said:


> I meant as a joke, who of the housewives of ATL is the cookie monster. The cookie monster is blue and stuffs himself with cookies. He was always my favourite as a kid in the 80's.



Oh. Got it! Lol


----------



## Bentley1

DC-Cutie said:


> Someone tell me this:  what the heck is a 'paparachi' diamond , Momma Joyce was yelling about?



 I had to rewind to listen to that part where she was going on about all she had. I was like, did the paparazzi gift her with a ring what she is talking about?

That, and when she called Todd a "hundrednaire," was just too funny. The woman too much.


----------



## bag-princess

Bentley1 said:


> I had to rewind to listen to that part where she was going on about all she had. I was like, did the paparazzi gift her with a ring what she is talking about?
> 
> That,* and when she called Todd a "hundrednaire," *was just too funny. The woman too much.




:lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:

she obviously said that AFTER i turned the channel!!!  i am going to have to remember that one!!!


----------



## Bentley1

bag-princess said:


> :lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:
> 
> she obviously said that AFTER i turned the channel!!!  i am going to have to remember that one!!!



Haha yep! Try to catch that part of her segment, it was comical.


----------



## pquiles

Suzie said:


> How embarrassing was mumma Joyce? You could see Kandi cringing, what about how she said that she had to limit the money she gave her because of her gambling and shopping.
> 
> I don't believe all of her raving on about how she worked her butt off for her kids, she is just worried the gravy train will stop. I have never seen a more vile woman. She doesn't care about her daughters happiness at all.
> 
> What am I missing here that everyone seems to love her? What sort of grandmother swears and carries on about beating people down!




Agreed with all of this.


----------



## pquiles

keodi said:


> Has anyone read the Sister2Sister Magazine for the month of May? apparently Apollo admits to marriage problems. He thinks they lost sight of the true picture, which is building a brand and having a family.




I didn't read as I don't buy the magazine, but you can see they had problems by the way they communicated throughout the season.


----------



## Ginger Tea

pquiles said:


> I didn't read as I don't buy the magazine, but you can see they had problems by the way they communicated throughout the season.




I think somewhere deep down he wants to be a good husband but struggles with it because he doesn't know how and his wife maybe holding him to a higher standard than he is able to meet.  He never truly grew up. Some men are good fathers but not good husbands. Unfortunate.


----------



## Ladybug09

Ginger Tea said:


> I think somewhere deep down he wants to be a good husband but struggles with it because he doesn't know how and his wife maybe holding him to a higher standard than he is able to meet.  He never truly grew up. Some men are good fathers but not good husbands. Unfortunate.



He's not a good father either.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Ladybug09 said:


> He's not a good father either.




Yes he's a strip club frequenter. No, not a good example. But, we don't know what he does with his children and what type of time he spends with them.  At least I don't know...


----------



## tamshac77

Suzie said:


> How embarrassing was mumma Joyce? You could see Kandi cringing, *what about how she said that she had to limit the money she gave her because of her gambling and shopping. *
> 
> I don't believe all of her raving on about how she worked her butt off for her kids, she is just worried the gravy train will stop. I have never seen a more vile woman. She doesn't care about her daughters happiness at all.
> 
> What am I missing here that everyone seems to love her? What sort of grandmother swears and carries on about beating people down!



IMO, Kandi shouldn't have mentioned that.


----------



## Ladybug09

tamshac77 said:


> IMO, Kandi shouldn't have mentioned that.



Agree.


----------



## Suzie

tamshac77 said:


> IMO, Kandi shouldn't have mentioned that.



Why should Kandi have to have a filter when her mother who does not respect her and always has her hand out say whatever she wants?


----------



## bag-princess

tamshac77 said:


> IMO, Kandi shouldn't have mentioned that.




ITA with that!  i was shocked when she did.


----------



## bag-princess

Suzie said:


> Why should Kandi have to have a filter when her mother who does not respect her and always has her hand out say whatever she wants?




it would have shown she had more class than her mother!


----------



## Kansashalo

zaara10 said:


> I watched Porsha on the view yesterday. So now she's calling Kenya's props "weapons"? Ok. And someone asked her if she's filing a counter lawsuit & I think she said she's discussing it w/ her attorney. Really?



Porsha really should have just stuck with the "I was under mental distress and lost my cool" excuse.


----------



## bag-princess

Kansashalo said:


> Porsha really should have just stuck with the "I was under mental distress and lost my cool" excuse.




yea - she should have.   but i see what she means - when someone points something like that in your face it is clear what they mean for it's use!  a shoe thrown at you becomes a weapon!   and if that is not the case they should not use it that way.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Wow look at the ratings spike for this show! 

Bravo really knows what they're doing...


----------



## djsmom

I just read on straight from the A website, who Is very close to Nene, all of the ladies are coming back. Sheree will be back, also.


----------



## sgj99

sarahloveslouis said:


> Wow look at the ratings spike for this show!
> 
> Bravo really knows what they're doing...


 
this always surprises me:  the this franchise is the most popular because it is my least favorite.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

sgj99 said:


> this always surprises me:  the this franchise is the most popular because it is my least favorite.



DITTO!! I did watch the beginning of the season because I've followed it for a couple years - but it seems like such an odd fit with the other RH cities. 

Now I only watch OC...


----------



## sgj99

sarahloveslouis said:


> DITTO!! I did watch the beginning of the season because I've followed it for a couple years - but it seems like such an odd fit with the other RH cities.
> 
> Now I only watch OC...


 
glad to know i'm not the only one 

i watch all the franchises including the awful Miami one.  i used to enjoy the fun the ladies on the shows had together, especially the early seasons of OC.  but ever since Teresa almost flipped the table at the end of NJ's season 1 they all seem to have left the early formula of fun and now it's all about the drama.  i just want to see fabulous clothes, homes, lifestyles, shoes and of course, bags.


----------



## zaara10

sarahloveslouis said:


> DITTO!! I did watch the beginning of the season because I've followed it for a couple years - but it seems like such an odd fit with the other RH cities.
> 
> Now I only watch OC...



Why do you think it's such an odd fit? I personally am tired of the lack of diversity on these shows. Only rich white women in NY? Italians only in NJ? I don't think so. The closest person to an Asian on the show was ATL Lisa who was half Chinese I think.


----------



## Sassys

zaara10 said:


> Why do you think it's such an odd fit? *I personally am tired of the lack of diversity on these shows. Only rich white women in NY? Italians only in NJ? *I don't think so. The closest person to an Asian on the show was ATL Lisa who was half Chinese I think.



This!! There are plenty of rich minority women who would do reality tv and are not hood rich (leave that to Vh1).


----------



## sarahloveslouis

sgj99 said:


> glad to know i'm not the only one
> 
> i watch all the franchises including the awful Miami one.  i used to enjoy the fun the ladies on the shows had together, especially the early seasons of OC.  but ever since Teresa almost flipped the table at the end of NJ's season 1 they all seem to have left the early formula of fun and now it's all about the drama.  i just want to see fabulous clothes, homes, lifestyles, shoes and of course, bags.





zaara10 said:


> Why do you think it's such an odd fit? I personally am tired of the lack of diversity on these shows. Only rich white women in NY? Italians only in NJ? I don't think so. The closest person to an Asian on the show was ATL Lisa who was half Chinese I think.





Sassys said:


> This!! There are plenty of rich minority women who would do reality tv and are not hood rich (leave that to Vh1).



Nothing is wrong with diversity! I just think that ATL seems to be 100% DRAMA, 100% of the time. 

Maybe I'm just sick of all the staged drama, who-can-get-the-most-screen-time behavior, and adding and dropping cast members every season. 

Either take it back to REALITY television, or get some serious actors and hand them fully formed and developed scripts.


----------



## Nahreen

zaara10 said:


> Why do you think it's such an odd fit? I personally am tired of the lack of diversity on these shows. Only rich white women in NY? Italians only in NJ? I don't think so. The closest person to an Asian on the show was ATL Lisa who was half Chinese I think.



What about the Miami ones, they seem to be all Latin and South American women. 

As for the matter of rich white women in NY, white yes, some not so rich. Sonia, definitly not, I don't think Alex or Bethenny were rich either when the show started.


----------



## KathyB

sarahloveslouis said:


> Nothing is wrong with diversity! I just think that ATL seems to be 100% DRAMA, 100% of the time.


ATL has veered hard left away from the original concept of the franchise and straight onto Drama Blvd.  But, to be fair, ATL isn't the only franchise guilty of this.  NJ developed its own brand of it.



sarahloveslouis said:


> Maybe I'm just sick of all the staged drama, who-can-get-the-most-screen-time behavior, and adding and dropping cast members every season.


By now, ALL the cast members from every franchise knows what to do to get more face/screen time......bring the fights and the drama.  That goes for the men, too.



sarahloveslouis said:


> Either take it back to REALITY television, or get some serious actors and hand them fully formed and developed scripts.


If they show were taped with EXACTLY what these people do on a daily basis, it would be as boring as watching paint dry.  Nobody can live their daily life with that much drama and chaos going on in it and remain sane.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

KathyB said:


> ATL has veered hard left away from the original concept of the franchise and straight onto Drama Blvd.  But, to be fair, *ATL isn't the only franchise guilty of this*.  NJ developed its own brand of it.



Absolutely true. 




> If they show were taped with EXACTLY what these people do on a daily basis, it would be as boring as watching paint dry.  Nobody can live their daily life with that much drama and chaos going on in it and remain sane.



I'm one of the maybe 6 or 7 people in the US that would RATHER watch them picking up groceries, hiring new housekeepers, ALL the *boring* stuff. 

But then again, I MUCH prefer watching documentary films above any others. 

I'm a rare breed.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Mamma Joyce needs to meet Mamma Elsa...


----------



## Ginger Tea

zaara10 said:


> Why do you think it's such an odd fit? I personally am tired of the lack of diversity on these shows. Only rich white women in NY? Italians only in NJ? I don't think so. The closest person to an Asian on the show was ATL Lisa who was half Chinese I think.




I've noticed that as well and do not watch them.  ATL is the only one I have looked at off and on due to being familiar with the ATL.  

For the Miami HW, all Latinas.  ATL, all African-American-- oh, sorry.  There was KZ.  NY, all Caucasians. OC, all Caucasians.  NJ, all Caucasians or Italian.  The DC one was dropped and there was a mixture there. There is so much more that can be added than pigeon holing the location to the assumed demographics. 

There has to be some other nationalities that can be added to these shows.  For the NJ, NY, OC, even Miami, there is never anyone of a different persuasion depicted or shown other than the person in a restaurant serving or doing something of that nature.  Never have I seen someone of another persuasion come over for dinner, coffee, drinks.  What is that about, they don't have any friends that are of a different persuasion? What gives?  Is it just my eyes alone?


----------



## Ginger Tea

Looked at the snippet of Reunion with Kenya and Porsha.  Andy is so lame.  How are you going to call yourself intervening if you can't drop the blasted yellow que cards so both hands can be free.


----------



## djsmom

Ginger Tea said:


> Looked at the snippet of Reunion with Kenya and Porsha.  Andy is so lame.  How are you going to call yourself intervening if you can't drop the blasted yellow que cards so both hands can be free.




It probably was scripted. They are both coming back, so it makes for good tv


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> This!! There are plenty of rich minority women who would do reality tv and are not hood rich (leave that to Vh1).





is that "supposedly" the premise of "married to medicine"???


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> is that "supposedly" the premise of "married to medicine"???



I don't watch. No idea.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I don't watch. No idea.




neither do i - but someone said they are the ones with real money and homes.


----------



## GlistenSoul

Did anyone see this? It's worse than I thought. 

http://cdn.straightfromthea.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/tumblr_n4eysexRiE1qzyj5fo2_250.gif


ETA: I was unable to post the gif.


----------



## Ginger Tea

GlistenSoul said:


> Did anyone see this? It's worse than I thought.
> 
> http://cdn.straightfromthea.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/tumblr_n4eysexRiE1qzyj5fo2_250.gif
> 
> 
> ETA: I was unable to post the gif.




Kenya held on to that mega phone to the very end...


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> Kenya held on to that mega phone to the very end...





:lolots::lolots::lolots:

she will know better next time!!!!


----------



## tamshac77

Suzie said:


> Why should Kandi have to have a filter when her mother who does not respect her and always has her hand out say whatever she wants?




Regardless, that's her mom, and that's my opinion. I was raised to NEVER disrespect my elders, especially my parents.

I'm not saying she was wrong for confronting her about that, just not on camera.


----------



## Belladiva79

ginger tea said:


> kenya held on to that mega phone to the very end...




&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Belladiva79

tamshac77 said:


> regardless, that's her mom, and that's my opinion. I was raised to never disrespect my elders, especially my parents.
> 
> I'm not saying she was wrong for confronting her about that, just not on camera.




+1


----------



## Bentley1

tamshac77 said:


> Regardless, that's her mom, and that's my opinion. I was raised to NEVER disrespect my elders, especially my parents.
> 
> I'm not saying she was wrong for confronting her about that, just not on camera.



+1

And it was just surprising coming from Kandi who is so ride or die about her mom, then she blasts her on tv about gambling & identity fraud?  Keep it in private Kandi. What did she gain by airing that about her own mother? Dumb.


----------



## Suzie

bag-princess said:


> it would have shown she had more class than her mother!



To be honest this is the first time she has ever called her out and there has been some pretty atrocious behaviours, swearing and vindictiveness coming from the old hag so she probably couldn't hold it in any longer.


----------



## tamshac77

Bentley1 said:


> +1
> 
> And it was just surprising coming from Kandi who is so ride or die about her mom, then she blasts her on tv about gambling & identity fraud?  Keep it in private Kandi. What did she gain by airing that about her own mother? Dumb.




My thoughts exactly.


----------



## swags

Suzie said:


> To be honest this is the first time she has ever called her out and there has been some pretty atrocious behaviours, swearing and vindictiveness coming from the old hag so she probably couldn't hold it in any longer.




Yes, she behaved horribly all season. I don't think Kandi said anything terrible, just pointed out that she does in fact take care of mom and mom has abused it a bit at times.


----------



## Nahreen

GlistenSoul said:


> Did anyone see this? It's worse than I thought.
> 
> http://cdn.straightfromthea.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/tumblr_n4eysexRiE1qzyj5fo2_250.gif
> 
> 
> ETA: I was unable to post the gif.



The look on Andi's face is priceless, LOL.


----------



## pquiles

bag-princess said:


> yea - she should have.   but i see what she means - when someone points something like that in your face it is clear what they mean for it's use!  a shoe thrown at you becomes a weapon!   and if that is not the case they should not use it that way.




Disagree...  Kenya did not throw nor was there any clarity she was going to use those props to hit Porsha... Only to irritate her I think.


----------



## pquiles

Ginger Tea said:


> I think somewhere deep down he wants to be a good husband but struggles with it because he doesn't know how and his wife maybe holding him to a higher standard than he is able to meet.  He never truly grew up. Some men are good fathers but not good husbands. Unfortunate.




In his case he seems to be poor at both husband and father.


----------



## BagBragger

GlistenSoul said:


> Did anyone see this? It's worse than I thought.
> 
> http://cdn.straightfromthea.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/tumblr_n4eysexRiE1qzyj5fo2_250.gif
> 
> 
> ETA: I was unable to post the gif.




Whoa!  None of the girls on the other side got up. Not even when Kenya was all the way down. Now I'm confused as to how they got over there so fast.  Based on the slow-mo they didn't even lean forward...no movement...at all!


----------



## Nahreen

BagBragger said:


> Whoa!  None of the girls on the other side got up. Not even when Kenya was all the way down. Now I'm confused as to how they got over there so fast.  Based on the slow-mo they didn't even lean forward...no movement...at all!



Particularly difficult to move fast with those long gowns and high heels.


----------



## BagBragger

Nahreen said:


> Particularly difficult to move fast with those long gowns and high heels.




Maybe difficult to get up and get to the other side of the room, but did I miss them leaning forward in an attempt to gather themselves to get up?  I'm just asking.  I don't do repeat watching and don't have dvr, so you guys help fill in the blanks on what I miss lots of times.  

When I saw the slow-motion clip, I immediately thought about the commentary that Ne and Phay "coached" her into getting aggressive with Kenya.  I really don't want that to be true.  But I raised my eyebrow when I saw that clip.


----------



## bag-princess

pquiles said:


> Disagree...  Kenya did not throw nor was there any clarity she was going to use those props to hit Porsha... Only to irritate her I think.




I don't know anyone that would sit around and wait to see exactly what she intended to do with it! If it is pointed in my face - yea you plan to use it IMO. If not - leave it at home!


----------



## pquiles

bag-princess said:


> I don't know anyone that would sit around and wait to see exactly what she intended to do with it! If it is pointed in my face - yea you plan to use it IMO. If not - leave it at home!




It was a " who gon' check me boo"? moment that got out of hand.  Irregardless of the prop...  Porsha was DEAD wrong showing poor restraint and putting her hands on Kenya.


----------



## pquiles

BagBragger said:


> Maybe difficult to get up and get to the other side of the room, but did I miss them leaning forward in an attempt to gather themselves to get up?  I'm just asking.  I don't do repeat watching and don't have dvr, so you guys help fill in the blanks on what I miss lots of times.
> 
> When I saw the slow-motion clip, I immediately thought about the commentary that Ne and Phay "coached" her into getting aggressive with Kenya.  I really don't want that to be true.  But I raised my eyebrow when I saw that clip.




Ditto on the coaching theory piece.  They were sitting there like they expected it/knew it was coming.  Phaedra in particular moved not 1 inch.  I was reminded of her threat to Kenya in Mexico... Where she said she "could slap the dog **** out of Kenya.  Maybe because Porsha had NOTHING to lose and she's incredibly the most gullible, and it would give a lame storyline for next season.


----------



## AECornell

Just saw a replay snippet and I didn't realize that when Porscha got up to get at Kenya, she pulled on Cynthia's dress and it made her boob pop out. I mean the dress was just draped over her chest so it's not like that couldn't have happened at some point of she moved the wrong way anyways.


----------



## Sassys

BagBragger said:


> Maybe difficult to get up and get to the other side of the room, but did I miss them leaning forward in an attempt to gather themselves to get up?  I'm just asking.  I don't do repeat watching and don't have dvr, so you guys help fill in the blanks on what I miss lots of times.
> 
> *When I saw the slow-motion clip, I immediately thought about the commentary that Ne and Phay "coached" her into getting aggressive with Kenya.*  I really don't want that to be true.  But I raised my eyebrow when I saw that clip.



I disagree. If I don't like you and you are getting attacked, I also would not move out of my seat. Does not mean they coached her.


----------



## Sassys

AECornell said:


> Just saw a replay snippet and I didn't realize that when Porscha got up to get at Kenya, she pulled on Cynthia's dress and it made her boob pop out. I mean the dress was just draped over her chest so it's not like that couldn't have happened at some point of she moved the wrong way anyways.



I think she lost her balance and used Cynthia to steady herself.


----------



## BagBragger

Sassys said:


> I disagree. If I don't like you and you are getting attacked, I also would not move out of my seat. Does not mean they coached her.




I don't mean any harm, but that post was simply my thought.  It's what popped into my mind.  Also, I didn't make the commentary (the word I used) about Nene and Pheadra "coaching" her.  Yet that's what came to my mind, as in 'could them coach her be true?'.  And my thought process wasn't that they get up to assist Kenya, but to stop Porsha or intervene on her behalf.  I'm sure to all of them things happened very fast so they couldn't have know that Porsha wouldn't have gotten got by Kenya or someone there in her "camp" (beside Lawrence).  I agree with you in that I don't think many folks would jump up to help their enemy.


----------



## Sassys

BagBragger said:


> I don't mean any harm, but that post was simply my thought.  It's what popped into my mind.  Also, I didn't make the commentary (the word I used) about Nene and Pheadra "coaching" her.  Yet that's what came to my mind, as in 'could them coach her be true?'.  *And my thought process wasn't that they get up to assist Kenya, but to stop Porsha or intervene on her behalf.*  I'm sure to all of them things happened very fast so they couldn't have know that Porsha wouldn't have gotten got by Kenya or someone there in her "camp" (beside Lawrence).  I agree with you in that I don't think many folks would jump up to help their enemy.



If you don't like Kenya, why would you stop Porsha? Most people who don't like someone may not attack them, but they sure is hell will not stop someone who will attack them.


----------



## BagBragger

Sassys said:


> If you don't like Kenya, why would you stop Porsha? Most people who don't like someone may not attack them, but they sure is hell will not stop someone who will attack them.




Porsha could have gotten hurt.  Things could have turned and went in another direction.  

Again, I was surprised to not even see them move...an inch.  Dresses and heels and all.  We (women) can do a lot in gowns and heels, we've seen that countless times.


----------



## BagBragger

Sassys said:


> If you don't like Kenya, why would you stop Porsha? Most people who don't like someone may not attack them, but they sure is hell will not stop someone who will attack them.





I actually forgot I answered this already when I said in the subsequent sentence that Porsha could have gotten hurt.


----------



## LADC_chick

Look, Porsha didn't wait around to see what Kenya was going to do with the scepter because she snatched that ish and threw it across the room. Are we forgetting that? Porsha ended that mess right then and there. 

Kenya wasn't going to throw a bullhorn, either. Why would she have when it was very evident that she pulled it out just to make sure her voice was going to be heard over everyone else's? Porsha was simply itching for a fight. Her feelings were bruised because she was asked to spell "scepter" and saw her "girls" on the other couch, plus her boss, Andy, giggling at the dig. She especially got in her feelings when she was called a "*dumb* ho."

That's what set her off and embarrassed her. You play up that you're a dummy and act like the most important thing in life is to have the most slayingest Brazilian wavy, don't be mad when someone makes fun of you for celebrated idiocy.


----------



## Sassys

BagBragger said:


> Porsha could have gotten hurt.  Things could have turned and went in another direction.
> 
> Again, I was surprised to not even see them move...an inch.  Dresses and heels and all.  We (women) can do a lot in gowns and heels, we've seen that countless times.



Lol. The didn't move because they were glad to see Porsha attack Kenya. As far as Porsha getting hurt, that is the price you have to pay if you want to attack someone. She is grown. Like I said earlier, I would not chip my nail polish for Kenya (whether it is to pop her in the mouth for her props in my face or to pull Porsha off of her).


----------



## Sassys

No comment... I have so much to say, but I am just going to eat my lunch.


----------



## needloub

LADC_chick said:


> Look, Porsha didn't wait around to see what Kenya was going to do with the scepter because she snatched that ish and threw it across the room. Are we forgetting that? Porsha ended that mess right then and there.
> 
> Kenya wasn't going to throw a bullhorn, either. Why would she have when it was very evident that she pulled it out just to make sure her voice was going to be heard over everyone else's? Porsha was simply itching for a fight. Her feelings were bruised because she was asked to spell "scepter" and saw her "girls" on the other couch, plus her boss, Andy, giggling at the dig. She especially got in her feelings when she was called a "*dumb* ho."
> 
> That's what set her off and embarrassed her. You play up that you're a dummy and act like the most important thing in life is to have the most slayingest Brazilian wavy, *don't be mad when someone makes fun of you for celebrated idiocy*.



True, but playing devil's advocate, don't get mad when the idiot grabs your hair/gets physical.  Kenya was messing around with an idiot, and idiots like Porsha don't use their words...


----------



## LADC_chick

needloub said:


> True, but playing devil's advocate, don't get mad when the idiot grabs your hair/gets physical.  Kenya was messing around with an idiot, and idiots like Porsha don't use their words...



Girl, I usually agree with a lot of what you say, but I just can't on this one. I really can't find any justification for a grown *** woman pulling another grown *** woman's hair.


----------



## PrincessCypress

ladc_chick said:


> girl, i usually agree with a lot of what you say, but i just can't on this one. I really can't find any justification for a grown *** woman pulling another grown *** woman's hair.


+1


----------



## needloub

LADC_chick said:


> Girl, I usually agree with a lot of what you say, but I just can't on this one. I really can't find any justification for a grown *** woman pulling another grown *** woman's hair.



I'm not saying her actions are ok (like many others on this thread), but I am saying that you shouldn't be surprised.  If Porsha is an idiot, are you really that shocked?  She doesn't act or behave like a "grown woman," so we are supposed to believe that she is going to fight with her words alone and sit in her chair?  That hyena (ie. Porsha) was bound to get physical with Kenya...I was just wondering when.  _Bravo_ loves it because they knew a person like Porsha would break soon enough.  Patience...


----------



## Ladybug09

LADC_chick said:


> Look, Porsha didn't wait around to see what Kenya was going to do with the scepter because she snatched that ish and threw it across the room. Are we forgetting that? Porsha ended that mess right then and there.
> 
> Kenya wasn't going to throw a bullhorn, either. Why would she have when it was very evident that she pulled it out just to make sure her voice was going to be heard over everyone else's? Porsha was simply itching for a fight. Her feelings were bruised because she was asked to spell "scepter" and saw her "girls" on the other couch, plus her boss, Andy, giggling at the dig. She especially got in her feelings when she was called a "*dumb* ho."
> 
> That's what set her off and embarrassed her. You play up that you're a dummy and act like the most important thing in life is to have the most slayingest Brazilian wavy, don't be mad when someone makes fun of you for celebrated idiocy.



Bingo!


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> No comment... I have so much to say, but I am just going to eat my lunch.




How long ago was this filmed?  If recent I guess this is to be her next money making venture...evangelist my behind...


----------



## zaara10

LADC_chick said:


> Look, Porsha didn't wait around to see what Kenya was going to do with the scepter because she snatched that ish and threw it across the room. Are we forgetting that? Porsha ended that mess right then and there.
> 
> Kenya wasn't going to throw a bullhorn, either. Why would she have when it was very evident that she pulled it out just to make sure her voice was going to be heard over everyone else's? Porsha was simply itching for a fight. Her feelings were bruised because she was asked to spell "scepter" and saw her "girls" on the other couch, plus her boss, Andy, giggling at the dig. She especially got in her feelings when she was called a "*dumb* ho."
> 
> That's what set her off and embarrassed her. You play up that you're a dummy and act like the most important thing in life is to have the most slayingest Brazilian wavy, don't be mad when someone makes fun of you for celebrated idiocy.



I couldn't agree more. Let's also not forget Porsha is the one who got up off the couch & confronted Kenya telling her she was going to F her up. She could've sat back down & ended it right there too.


----------



## needloub

^Coulda, shoulda, woulda   But everyone claims that Porsha is an idiot, correct?  "Idiots" do not act like they should in normal confrontational situations...


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> If you don't like Kenya, why would you stop Porsha? Most people who don't like someone may not attack them, but they sure is hell will not stop someone who will attack them.







EXACTLY!!!   as my grandmother used to say "better you than me!"  kenya's big mouth got her into a situation she was not anticipating!   she could have dragged her down Peach Street and those girls would not have moved.  especially two-faced cynthia who wants everyone to think she was outraged.


----------



## tamshac77

Sassys said:


> No comment... I have so much to say, but I am just going to eat my lunch.





I wonder if all this was before she started filming. If I'd never seen her on the show I'd be able to take it more seriously. Not bad.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Xxx


----------



## Ginger Tea

Porsha might have been sent home after fighitng with Kenya Moore, but the drama definitely continues as Burruss confronts Leakes for comments she made on her Bravo blog about her mother, Mama Joyce.

Burruss came for Leakes and said, "I try to keep everybody at a certain level of respect even if I don't necessarily care the most for you. I try not to speak on your kids... your husband, and I try not to address anything that has not been talked about on the show. But you do it all the time," she said and pointed at Leakes.

Burruss went on to say that Leakes' comments about Mama Joyce "pissed her off."

Still, Leakes wasn't phased and when Burruss told her she should apologize, Leakes refused.

The two then had a screaming match while Burruss told her she didn't like that Leakes implied her mom was "low gutter". But Leakes didn't seem to care at all.

"I said what I said," she replied.

Even host Andy Cohen told Leakes she should apologize for being disrespectful.

Leakes responded, "I said what I said and I'm not changing on it."

Burruss told Leakes she no longer respects her.

Earlier this year Leakes wrote about deciding not to fight her BFF turned arch nemesis, Marlo Hampton, on the show and opted to reference Mama Joyce's antics.

She wrote,"My son was at this event, and as much as I would like to be Mama Joyce and take my shoe off and hit somebody or drag someone down the street, I would never stoop so low to the gutter with my son around."


----------



## pquiles

LADC_chick said:


> Look, Porsha didn't wait around to see what Kenya was going to do with the scepter because she snatched that ish and threw it across the room. Are we forgetting that? Porsha ended that mess right then and there.
> 
> Kenya wasn't going to throw a bullhorn, either. Why would she have when it was very evident that she pulled it out just to make sure her voice was going to be heard over everyone else's? Porsha was simply itching for a fight. Her feelings were bruised because she was asked to spell "scepter" and saw her "girls" on the other couch, plus her boss, Andy, giggling at the dig. She especially got in her feelings when she was called a "*dumb* ho."
> 
> That's what set her off and embarrassed her. You play up that you're a dummy and act like the most important thing in life is to have the most slayingest Brazilian wavy, don't be mad when someone makes fun of you for celebrated idiocy.




This!


----------



## pquiles

Ginger Tea said:


> Porsha might have been sent home after fighitng with Kenya Moore, but the drama definitely continues as Burruss confronts Leakes for comments she made on her Bravo blog about her mother, Mama Joyce.
> 
> Burruss came for Leakes and said, "I try to keep everybody at a certain level of respect even if I don't necessarily care the most for you. I try not to speak on your kids... your husband, and I try not to address anything that has not been talked about on the show. But you do it all the time," she said and pointed at Leakes.
> 
> Burruss went on to say that Leakes' comments about Mama Joyce "pissed her off."
> 
> Still, Leakes wasn't phased and when Burruss told her she should apologize, Leakes refused.
> 
> The two then had a screaming match while Burruss told her she didn't like that Leakes implied her mom was "low gutter". But Leakes didn't seem to care at all.
> 
> "I said what I said," she replied.
> 
> Even host Andy Cohen told Leakes she should apologize for being disrespectful.
> 
> Leakes responded, "I said what I said and I'm not changing on it."
> 
> Burruss told Leakes she no longer respects her.
> 
> Earlier this year Leakes wrote about deciding not to fight her BFF turned arch nemesis, Marlo Hampton, on the show and opted to reference Mama Joyce's antics.
> 
> She wrote,"My son was at this event, and as much as I would like to be Mama Joyce and take my shoe off and hit somebody or drag someone down the street, I would never stoop so low to the gutter with my son around."




I am surprised that they expect Nene to apologize.  She thinks she is above everyone else, why would she "truly" apologize.


----------



## Ginger Tea

pquiles said:


> I am surprised that they expect Nene to apologize.  She thinks she is above everyone else, why would she "truly" apologize.




True.  But I don't see what the apology is for.  I know when your mother is mentioned it can be taken sensitively. Have no favorites with any in this cast, but from what I read Nene likened doing things as dragging & shoe throwing to things MJ spoke of doing which would be low & gutter.  It cannot be said that MJ saying she wanted to do those things herself was not likened to being low or gutter. Not that she is but the actions could be likened as such.


----------



## pquiles

Ginger Tea said:


> True.  But I don't see what the apology is for.  I know when your mother is mentioned it can be taken sensitively. Have no favorites with any in this cast, but from what I read Nene likened doing things as dragging & shoe throwing to things MJ spoke of doing which would be low & gutter.  It cannot be said that MJ saying she wanted to do those things herself was not likened to being low or gutter. Not that she is but the actions could be likened as such.




Hmmm...  I was speaking of her being apologetic in general.  She is just not that kind of person.  "Unless" there is something for her to gain by apologizing.


----------



## Ginger Tea

pquiles said:


> Hmmm...  I was speaking of her being apologetic in general.  She is just not that kind of person.  "Unless" there is something for her to gain by apologizing.




Gotcha.  So not happening with NL.


----------



## LADC_chick

needloub said:


> ^Coulda, shoulda, woulda   But everyone claims that Porsha is an idiot, correct?  "Idiots" do not act like they should in normal confrontational situations...



Because Porsha isn't book smart by anyone's stretch of the imagination, there should be no expectation that she not fight? She's not smart. She's not book smart. However, she's still an adult with all her mental faculties and understands non-book things (otherwise she wouldn't have been hollering and stamping her feet about how she was so embarrassed about her behavior).


----------



## needloub

LADC_chick said:


> Because Porsha isn't book smart by anyone's stretch of the imagination, there should be no expectation that she not fight? She's not smart. She's not book smart. However, she's still an adult with all her mental faculties and understands non-book things (otherwise she wouldn't have been hollering and stamping her feet about how she was so embarrassed about her behavior).



I don't give Porsha that much credit...does she have her adult "mental faculties?"  She was stomping her feet after the incident like a child having a tantrum.  Do I agree with her putting her hands on Kenya? No (again, like many others).  Am I surprised?  No.  Do I feel bad for Kenya? No...you play with an idiot, expect the unexpected.  It's taken me far in life...sometimes, the theatrics of it all is just not worth it.


----------



## lulilu

Am I the only one who thought MJ was drunk or acting that night?  So phoney sweet etc.?


----------



## DC-Cutie

lulilu said:


> Am I the only one who thought MJ was drunk or acting that night?  So phoney sweet etc.?



She was either drink or on meds...


----------



## Ginger Tea

DC-Cutie said:


> She was either drink or on meds...





If that's the case, she was one or the other all season.


----------



## tamshac77

lulilu said:


> Am I the only one who thought MJ was drunk or acting that night?  So phoney sweet etc.?



According to Kandi, MJ don't drink.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

lulilu said:


> Am I the only one who thought MJ was drunk or acting that night?  So phoney sweet etc.?



Yea, I thought she was turned up. I got secondhand embarrassment from watching her.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Phaedra Parks is now a licensed funeral director.  Her good friend Kandi Burruss traveled to Alabama to watch her graduate.  She captioned,

_"Took a road trip to Alabama to see @phaedraparks graduate today! She didn't know I was coming. I am so proud of her!!! She inspires me. For her to be a mother of two, a wife, run her own law firm, write books, make DVDs, be on a tv show, etc.... Yet still go back to school & get her degree in Funeral Service Education is incredible! She commits herself wholeheartedly to everything she does. She's a true BOSS! Everybody send @phaedraparks love today!"_

Congrats Phaedra!

http://theybf.com/2014/05/03/class-...octorate-from-northeastern-university-phaedra


----------



## zuzu717

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Phaedra Parks is now a licensed funeral director.  Her good friend Kandi Burruss traveled to Alabama to watch her graduate.  She captioned,
> 
> 
> 
> _"Took a road trip to Alabama to see @phaedraparks graduate today! She didn't know I was coming. I am so proud of her!!! She inspires me. For her to be a mother of two, a wife, run her own law firm, write books, make DVDs, be on a tv show, etc.... Yet still go back to school & get her degree in Funeral Service Education is incredible! She commits herself wholeheartedly to everything she does. She's a true BOSS! Everybody send @phaedraparks love today!"_
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Phaedra!
> 
> 
> 
> http://theybf.com/2014/05/03/class-...octorate-from-northeastern-university-phaedra
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2603395




Good for her!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Wonder why she didn't go to school in Georgia.


----------



## Ginger Tea

"You are the lowest paid.  Sittin' around here acting like a fool for $2.50."  

Part three. Lights, camera and action...


----------



## djsmom

Nene with her security last night  at Club paradox in Baltimore. She refuses to let go of that mess on her head, she was doing good for a minute


----------



## DC-Cutie

I was listening to an interview and someone asked her about her reunion hairdo, her response was comical.....


----------



## Ginger Tea

Wishing she would go back to something similar...


----------



## needloub

Ginger Tea said:


> *"You are the lowest paid.  Sittin' around here acting like a fool for $2.50."  *
> 
> Part three. Lights, camera and action...



  I was always wondering what she was saying!


----------



## djsmom

OMG!! Y'all have to see Porshas performance.I've been trying to post the link but it's not working.


----------



## junqueprincess

needloub said:


> I was always wondering what she was saying!



Where is this from? Who said it about whom?


----------



## bag-princess

tamshac77 said:


> According to Kandi, MJ don't drink.





puh-lease!!!!!  she is blind in one eye and can't see out the other! 

and she needs to get over what Nene CORRECTLY said about her mother!  she is just upset that it is the truth.  if it had been anyone else she would have described them the same way.  i don't blame Nene for not apologizing!  deal with it - and your mama,too while you're at it!
she sat there and put her mom on blast!   i guess that was one of those situations like my mom would say "i can say that about it. you can't" 
well too bad - it was said.


----------



## needloub

junqueprincess said:


> Where is this from? Who said it about whom?



Nene was saying that to Kenya...to be aired this evening on part 3 of the reunion.  It happened so fast during the previews that I had no idea what Nene was saying...


----------



## bag-princess

needloub said:


> Nene was saying that to Kenya...to be aired this evening on part 3 of the reunion.  It happened so fast during the previews that I had no idea what Nene was saying...






lawd i hope she says that in the first hour - i don't want to miss when she does that face!  that is all the time and brain cells i am willing to give to kenya and whichever one of her multiple personalities that decides to show up!  GOT is all i care about tonight!


----------



## needloub

bag-princess said:


> lawd i hope she says that in the first hour - i don't want to miss when she does that face!  that is all the time and brain cells i am willing to give to kenya and whichever one of her multiple personalities that decides to show up!  GOT is all i care about tonight!



I wonder if it's a part of the same scene when Andy says "end scene" because Nene and Kenya were going back and forth with one another...I am just ready for some more mindless television with crazy antics!


----------



## junqueprincess

needloub said:


> Nene was saying that to Kenya...to be aired this evening on part 3 of the reunion.  It happened so fast during the previews that I had no idea what Nene was saying...



Thank you! 

I hope tonight is good. Kandi was on this program I watch called Dish Nation and she said that Apollo doesn't hold back tonight.


----------



## krissa

KANDI and her quivering voice lol. MJ is a jerk and just bc she's older doesn't mean her bad behavior gets a pass. Only kids should be off limits.


----------



## Shoegal30

Kandi can't get mad at NeNe cuz her mama showed out.  But at the same time, you don't talk crazy about nobody's mother.  But dang, NeNe didn't have to go to a 20 on Kandi like that and she should have apologized.


----------



## djsmom

kandi should've told her she expects her not to understand because her Momma was nonexistent


----------



## AECornell

All the yelling and talking over each other drives me nuts. It is NOT that hard to have a normal conversation.


----------



## djsmom

Wait...what?!  Apollo is losing it


----------



## bag-princess

Wow!!! Apollo shut Kenya's mouth!!! She had no reply.at.all to what he said about her talking all the time about him and how he made her!!! Not one word came out of her big mouth! LOL


----------



## Ginger Tea

I don't own any one of the cast, but didn't read what Nene said regarding dragging and whatever as disrespectful because it wasn't written as MJ was gutter, but if those acts were actually and literally carried out, then it would be gutter...


----------



## smilerr

bag-princess said:


> Wow!!! Apollo shut Kenya's mouth!!! She had no reply.at.all to what he said about her talking all the time about him and how he made her!!! Not one word came out of her big mouth! LOL




Had me cracking up!


----------



## Ginger Tea

bag-princess said:


> Wow!!! Apollo shut Kenya's mouth!!! She had no reply.at.all to what he said about her talking all the time about him and how he made her!!! Not one word came out of her big mouth! LOL




That was interesting


----------



## BagBragger

Why does Kenya always have to look to someone else on either sofa to "co-sign" whatever she is saying?


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> I don't own any one of the cast, but didn't read what Nene said regarding dragging and whatever as disrespectful because it wasn't written as MJ was gutter, but if those acts were actually and literally carried out, then it would be gutter...




Kandi just mad because - yea that is indeed the truth!! LOL


----------



## tonij2000

Phaedra just went in!


----------



## Ginger Tea

Silence!!!!!


----------



## ClassicFab

Apollo looked like a dumb-*** talking to Kenya. Like a damn woman. 

Phaedra going for Kenya and the baby issues. It's all pathetic.


----------



## ClassicFab

I am disgusted by Nene. Ugh enough of this bish


----------



## bag-princess

bag-princess said:


> Kandi just mad because - yea that is indeed the truth!! LOL




Lawd yes she did!!!!! And again - Kenya can't say diddly!!!! LOL

Then her tacky butt plays the "I don't want to talk about it anymore!"   Of course you don't! Apollo ain't playing!!!! LOL


----------



## beantownSugar

Phaedra needs to go.

Her ****-shaming and fertility slurs are disgusting.


----------



## Ginger Tea

How is it that it's not okay for Nene to not want to talk about whatever, but now Kenya doesn't want to talk about the Apollo matter any further or the assumption that was put out there that NL was on drugs at the pillow talk episode.  It has to go both ways.


----------



## bag-princess

beantownSugar said:


> Phaedra needs to go.
> 
> Her ****-shaming and fertility slurs are disgusting.




Kenya reaps what she sows!!! She says nene does it but doesn't like when others do the same and she is the same dang way!!!


----------



## Oruka

Give Phaedra a raise. She READ Kenya.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Okay, here we go, let's go to the videotape, Cynthia said she would prefer Peter not address the other women but come to her.  Can't be both ways.


----------



## Oruka

beantownSugar said:


> Phaedra needs to go.
> 
> Her ****-shaming and fertility slurs are disgusting.



Phaedra is not going anywhere. Kenya needs to be read.


----------



## bag-princess

Oruka said:


> Give Phaedra a raise. She READ Kenya.




BLOOP!!!!!    lol


----------



## ClassicFab

beantownSugar said:


> Phaedra needs to go.
> 
> Her ****-shaming and *fertility slurs *are disgusting.



Yes, I am beyond disgusted by this. She is a mother, wow. And how ironic of her trying to read Kenya about her potential donor, when you bed and married a man that was a career criminal who doesn't mind making you look like a fool on national TV.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Sorry, you do not, do not flirt, get cozy, over friendly or whatever adjective appropriate with anyone's mate, male or female, so many may not agree with Phaedra's response to Kenya, but being married 26 years, I speak from experience - that is wholly inappropriate.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Todd said, I don't remember that. No one remembers NL behaving a fool before the pillow talk taping.  What a mess.


----------



## beantownSugar

Kenya didn't start the fight after that man grabbed her arm -- are the women delusional?


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> Sorry, you do not, do not flirt, get cozy, over friendly or whatever adjective appropriate with anyone's mate, male or female, so many may not agree with Phaedra's response to Kenya, but being married 26 years, I speak from experience - that is wholly inappropriate.




And I have been married 22 years and that is exactly how I feel! And I don't care what anyone says - Kenya has no husband or babies so she has no idea how those relationships work and should not speak on those subjects as if she does!


----------



## BagBragger

I think that's why Pheadra is fed up with Kenya.  I think  it keeps being pointed out that folks can't dish ish out but then become taken aback when other dish the same or worse!  ALL season long Kenya has thrown all kinds of shade at everyone.  It was funny to hear her say during the second part of the reunion that the girls should have thrown her a party and helped her meet men, but she didn't do that once things went sour for Porsha. 

Pheadra's shade about Kenya's sperm donor, seems to me, to be in response to her constant jabs and digs about Apollo's past.  She was the one who said every has a past and makes mistakes but she brings up people's past all the time.  
And to be fair, it's not just Kenya, but she is not above the do as I say but not as I do. And she does seem, again to me, play the victim.  To be clear and in response to what she said when Porsha pointed it out, I'm
not saying she accepts the title of the role of victim but she falls back on it quickly, there is a difference.  One thing about NeNe, to me, she owns her stubborn ways.  She makes no qualms about it.  She's gotten to the point where she doesn't even make excuses for her mess. She just says look this is what it is and I ain't changing it.


----------



## starrynite_87

Hello kitties and big titties...good night I'm done


----------



## ClassicFab

Nene you have so much money but you can't get that hair right? Girl, what?


----------



## BagBragger

"Let em know Greg, honk the horn on they ***!"

NeNe is hilarious!  I had an outburst!


----------



## Ginger Tea

Zeroed out.  That's a new one on me.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Did I miss the $2.50 line?


----------



## BagBragger

Ginger Tea said:


> Zeroed out.  That's a new one on me.




I love all of it.  I gotta keep these lines fresh in my mind so I can use them!


----------



## bag-princess

BagBragger said:


> I One thing about NeNe, to me, she owns her stubborn ways.  She makes no qualms about it.  She's gotten to the point where she doesn't even make excuses for her mess. She just says look this is what it is and I ain't changing it.




Yes!!!  ITA!


----------



## Jasmine K.

I'm watching WWHL. I hate Porsha's new boobs.


----------



## beantownSugar

Jasmine K. said:


> I'm watching WWHL. I hate Porsha's new boobs.



It's sad she felt the need to buy them so big in contrast to how she was before


----------



## Ginger Tea

Jasmine K. said:


> I'm watching WWHL. I hate Porsha's new boobs.




Prefer the before implant body.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Porscha this WWHL sit down, is doing nothing for her.....


----------



## Ginger Tea

One thing about NeNe, to me, she owns her stubborn ways.  She makes no qualms about it.  She's gotten to the point where she doesn't even make excuses for her mess. She just says look this is what it is and I ain't changing.

True.


----------



## Ginger Tea

DC-Cutie said:


> Porscha this WWHL sit down, is doing nothing for her.....




Not sure if it was meant to or to just give her an opportunity to answer questions that would have been posed at the reunion.  Maybe, maybe not.


----------



## cjy

bag-princess said:


> And I have been married 22 years and that is exactly how I feel! And I don't care what anyone says - Kenya has no husband or babies so she has no idea how those relationships work and should not speak on those subjects as if she does!


22 here too and I agree with you both!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ginger Tea said:


> Not sure if it was meant to or to just give her an opportunity to answer questions that would have been posed at the reunion.  Maybe, maybe not.



You would think having a one on one, you would want to come with your A Game. Unfortunately that wasn't the case with Porscha. She came across just as dumb as she usually does.


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> puh-lease!!!!!  she is blind in one eye and can't see out the other!
> 
> and she needs to get over what Nene CORRECTLY said about her mother!  she is just upset that it is the truth.  if it had been anyone else she would have described them the same way.  i don't blame Nene for not apologizing!  deal with it - and your mama,too while you're at it!
> she sat there and put her mom on blast!   i guess that was one of those situations like my mom would say "i can say that about it. you can't"
> well too bad - it was said.




Exactly. Kandi basically told her mom that she was money hungry and fraudulent on camera - which was also "disrespectful". What's the difference?


----------



## keodi

DC-Cutie said:


> You would think having a one on one, you would want to come with your A Game. Unfortunately that wasn't the case with Porscha. She came across just as dumb as she usually does.



I agree, I wonder what her comment on Cynthia was about? all of a sudden she feels Cynthia does not have a mind of her own..hmm


----------



## Ginger Tea

keodi said:


> I agree, I wonder what her comment on Cynthia was about? all of a sudden she feels Cynthia does not have a mind of her own..hmm




According to her, she's seen different interviews of Cynthia where she says Porsha was provoked and when she interviewed with Andy, CB said she didn't feel she was provoked.  Feels CB needs to stick to one and go with that.


----------



## keodi

Ginger Tea said:


> According to her, she's seen different interviews of Cynthia where she says Porsha was provoked and when she interviewed with Andy, CB said she didn't feel she was provoked.  Feels CB needs to stick to one and go with that.



Ah ok makes sense..


----------



## pquiles

ClassicFab said:


> Apollo looked like a dumb-*** talking to Kenya. Like a damn woman.
> 
> Phaedra going for Kenya and the baby issues. It's all pathetic.




Phaedra delivered a low, hard blow!  BOOM!!


----------



## pquiles

tamshac77 said:


> Exactly. Kandi basically told her mom that she was money hungry and fraudulent on camera - which was also "disrespectful". What's the difference?




I can talk bout my family, but no one else can.... Basically, that was what Kandi meant.


----------



## suncitystyle

BagBragger said:


> "Let em know Greg, honk the horn on they ***!"
> 
> NeNe is hilarious!  I had an outburst!




Beep beep! Boop Boop! I love me some Greg and NeNe!


----------



## Ladybug09

I FF'd through most of this reunion....I think next season if I catch it, I catch it, if not, oh well. I'm so tired/over these type of shows.


----------



## zaara10

Nene is a damn clown. I'm beyond over her! I can't take her attitude anymore. And her voice irritates me. Idk how Greg can stand her. 
Apollo continues to come off as a pure douchebag. He says Kenya's storyline is all about him. Seems to me Kenya keeps him relevant on this show too. Phaedra needs to let go of her bullsh1t facade of a southern Christian lady. Her husband openly frequents strip clubs & she seems to encourage it. Makes no damn sense. 
This cast is a messy mess.
Oh & if one more person uses the phrase "At the end of the day..." Ugh, I can't take it!


----------



## Ginger Tea

What is Cynthia talking about when she says because of her fibroids she couldn't blame Peter if he had sex with someone else? What?  You're married, you support each other.  It's a health problem, not willful neglect.  

Some degrade Porsha for the things she says.  Can't tell me Cynthia made any sense with that one.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Oh, help me out because I truly don't know.  It's okay if you're a drag queen and that's what you call yourself, etc., but it's not okay to be referred to as a queen?  

Is that really how it works?


----------



## Pazdzernika

I know she received Donald ***** checks, but really Nene? 20k and have Kenya match it? I hope for the charity's sake (since Kenya named one on air) that these two make good on their promise to donate.  Even though the motivation for the donation was out of spite and hubris...

Also...can the more learned ladies let me in on the "Bye, Felicia" line Kenya said to Phaedra? Is that a reference to a TV show? (I am so clueless, sorry)


----------



## Pazdzernika

Ginger Tea said:


> What is Cynthia talking about when she says because of her fibroids she couldn't blame Peter if he had sex with someone else? What?  You're married, you support each other.  It's a health problem, not willful neglect.
> 
> Some degrade Porsha for the things she says.  Can't tell me Cynthia made any sense with that one.




Yeah, that was totally weird.  I had to hit rewind to make sure I heard what I thought I heard.


----------



## PrincessCypress

zaara10 said:


> Nene is a damn clown. I'm beyond over her! I can't take her attitude anymore. And her voice irritates me. Idk how Greg can stand her.
> Apollo continues to come off as a pure douchebag. He says Kenya's storyline is all about him. Seems to me Kenya keeps him relevant on this show too. Phaedra needs to let go of her bullsh1t facade of a southern Christian lady. Her husband openly frequents strip clubs & she seems to encourage it. Makes no damn sense.
> This cast is a messy mess.
> Oh & if one more person uses the phrase "At the end of the day..." Ugh, I can't take it!


This!


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> *What is Cynthia talking about when she says because of her fibroids she couldn't blame Peter if he had sex with someone else? *What?  You're married, you support each other.  It's a health problem, not willful neglect.
> 
> Some degrade Porsha for the things she says.  Can't tell me Cynthia made any sense with that one.



cynthia is so damn stupid!  of course it did not make any sense.  i was not shocked or surprised at all that she said that! 
that is why peter doesn't even bother to let her know what he is doing.  again - nene was right about the way she is with peter!   

and someone please tell me - is it the lighting that makes her make-up look soooooooo bad!??  it looks so caked on and one shade too light!!!   just dreadful!!:wondering



Ginger Tea said:


> Oh, help me out because I truly don't know. * It's okay if you're a drag queen and that's what you call yourself, etc., but it's not okay to be referred to as a queen?  *
> 
> Is that really how it works?





yea - it's just like i said about when my mom would say "i can say that about you but nobody else can"!   my brother is gay and my mom and i have talked about this - how someone can say they are a queen but when you call them that it like a four-letter word!  so we just say it behind their backs!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Pazdzernika said:


> I know she received Donald ***** checks, but really Nene? 20k and have Kenya match it? I hope for the charity's sake (since Kenya named one on air) that these two make good on their promise to donate.  Even though the motivation for the donation was out of spite and hubris...
> 
> Also...can the more learned ladies let me in on the "Bye, Felicia" line Kenya said to Phaedra? Is that a reference to a TV show? (I am so clueless, sorry)



"Bye Felicia" is from the movie Friday


----------



## KathyB

zaara10 said:


> Nene is a damn clown. I'm beyond over her! I can't take her attitude anymore. And her voice irritates me. Idk how Greg can stand her.
> Apollo continues to come off as a pure douchebag. He says Kenya's storyline is all about him. Seems to me Kenya keeps him relevant on this show too. Phaedra needs to let go of her bullsh1t facade of a southern Christian lady. Her husband openly frequents strip clubs & she seems to encourage it. Makes no damn sense.
> This cast is a messy mess.
> Oh & if one more person uses the phrase *"At the end of the day..." *Ugh, I can't take it!



This is the most overused phrase on all the franchises.  There should be a drinking game for that phrase itself.

Nene has no career.  She HAD a career.  No, correction....she had some jobs on TV.  What she did does not constitute a career by no stretch.  

Something went on between Apollo and Kenya.  I think Phaedra knows it, too.


----------



## bag-princess

KathyB said:


> This is the most overused phrase on all the franchises.  There should be a drinking game for that phrase itself.
> 
> Nene has no career.  She HAD a career.  No, correction....she had some jobs on TV.  What she did does not constitute a career by no stretch.
> 
> *Something went on between Apollo and Kenya.  *I think Phaedra knows it, too.




you can see it all over kenya - when he is going in on her!  she acts like it really bothers her that he would speak to her that way which makes me think she was more into him than he was her!  she wanted those pretty babies!!!!:lolots:   he shut her a$$ up with the quickness!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I find it very interesting with Kenya that all through the season and press interviews, she had a lot to say. But last night she was all 'I'm not gonna answer that' or 'I don want to discuss that'.  

Don't shut up now!

And nene - lawd have mercy on her lacefront soul. She showed her azz!  

Cynthia - absolutely no backbone. My soul weeper when she said all the things that bother her about peter are all the things that made her fall in love with him. Oh really, you fell in love with a man that does all kind of bad business dealings behind your back?


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> I find it very interesting with Kenya that all through the season and press interviews, she had a lot to say.* But last night she was all 'I'm not gonna answer that' or 'I don want to discuss that'.  *
> 
> Don't shut up now!
> 
> And nene - lawd have mercy on her lacefront soul. She showed her azz!
> 
> Cynthia - absolutely no backbone.* My soul weeper when she said all the things that bother her about peter are all the things that made her fall in love with him.* Oh really, you fell in love with a man that does all kind of bad business dealings behind your back?






kenya is all talk ONLY when she is talking to the camera when they give their comments on a situation!  she reminds me exactly of what porsha called her - a bully!!!  they back down when someone gets in their face but when they are attacking someone else they are the big bad booty daddy!  she is nothing but hot air!!  apparently apollo is the ONLY one that knows how wot handle kenya!


chile don't waste your good energy on cynthia!!!  that was the second thing that came out of her mouth that made me want to  her!!!  does she even realize what she is saying???  he is shady - she knows it!!! -  and she likes him that way!?


----------



## limom

Nene's fall from grace is going to be epic and swift.
That little tirade about "queens" and throwing a parade for the gays is going to come back to bite her in her enormous moose azz.
Did she lose all of her common sense??? 
Why would she bite the hand that so generously fed her?????
She is so feeling herself, she has no control over herself.
What she said about Joyce was so backhanded and so nasty.
Wasn't she just high fiving the woman two segments ago????
Bye Nene girl. You done yourself in.....


----------



## Ginger Tea

DC-Cutie said:


> I find it very interesting with Kenya that all through the season and press interviews, she had a lot to say. But last night she was all 'I'm not gonna answer that' or 'I don want to discuss that'.
> 
> Don't shut up now!
> 
> And nene - lawd have mercy on her lacefront soul. She showed her azz!
> 
> Cynthia - absolutely no backbone. My soul weeper when she said all the things that bother her about peter are all the things that made her fall in love with him. Oh really, you fell in love with a man that does all kind of bad business dealings behind your back?




Found it interesting as well when Nene didn't want to get into the relationship with Cynthia, Kenya felt it should be discussed because they're all there and said if you can't get along with
Cynthia, you can't get along with anyone.  Then, when it came to Kandi giving her opinion about Kenya's dealings with Phay and Apollo, Kenya wanted her to stay neutral because that's one of the things she 'respects' about Kandi, she doesn't take sides. 

Stop the bus.  If that wasn't an example of showing if the person allows her to get into their head, she's all over it. How is it Kandi
should stay out of it, but Kenya is all over and into Cynthia/Nene's friendship.  It cannot be both ways. If it's good for the goose.  It's good for the gander. Crazy.


----------



## Ginger Tea

bag-princess said:


> cynthia is so damn stupid!  of course it did not make any sense.  i was not shocked or surprised at all that she said that!
> that is why peter doesn't even bother to let her know what he is doing.  again - nene was right about the way she is with peter!
> 
> and someone please tell me - is it the lighting that makes her make-up look soooooooo bad!??  it looks so caked on and one shade too light!!!   just dreadful!!:wondering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea - it's just like i said about when my mom would say "i can say that about you but nobody else can"!   my brother is gay and my mom and i have talked about this - how someone can say they are a queen but when you call them that it like a four-letter word!  so we just say it behind their backs!





I thought it was me or maybe the lighting, or the lipstick but it was not the right shade and the mascara looked clumpy.

As to 'queen' I see.  But, there seems to be a double standard bc Patty Stanger often refers to gays as queens.  When Nene appeared on Patty's show, one of her assistants who is gay couldn't wait to see Nene and gave her a big hug to which Nene said, she loves her gays and he responded we love you too. She has even appeared on a float for gay pride day/parade. Think that is why when Andy asked the question, she just looked at him and said, "Really?"

Of course Kenya wanted to go further to find out if Andy was really offended by it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ginger Tea said:


> Found it interesting as well when Nene didn't want to get into the relationship with Cynthia, Kenya felt it should be discussed because they're all there and said if you can't get along with
> Cynthia, you can't get along with anyone.  Then, when it came to Kandi giving her opinion about Kenya's dealings with Phay and Apollo, Kenya wanted her to stay neutral because that's one of the things she 'respects' about Kandi, she doesn't take sides.
> 
> Stop the bus.  If that wasn't an example of showing if the person allows her to get into their head, she's all over it. How is it Kandi
> should stay out of it, but Kenya is all over and into Cynthia/Nene's friendship.  It cannot be both ways. If it's good for the goose.  It's good for the gander. Crazy.



They're all cray cray. 

I do agree with Kandi, nene has a problem with being apologetic and doesn't seem to see that she is dead wrong. 

I was thinking of making some humble pie and fedexing it to her. She needs the whole pie, not a slice!


----------



## ClassicFab

limom said:


> Nene's fall from grace is going to be epic and swift.
> *That little tirade about "queens" and throwing a parade for the gays is going to come back to bite her in her enormous moose azz.*
> Did she lose all of her common sense???
> Why would she bite the hand that so generously fed her?????
> She is so feeling herself, she has no control over herself.
> What she said about Joyce was so backhanded and so nasty.
> Wasn't she just high fiving the woman two segments ago????
> Bye Nene girl. You done yourself in.....



I was flabbergasted by the parade comments. Nene, you in danger girl!


----------



## ClassicFab

DC-Cutie said:


> They're all cray cray.
> 
> I do agree with Kandi, nene has a problem with being apologetic and doesn't seem to see that she is dead wrong.
> 
> *I was thinking of making some humble pie and fedexing it to her. She needs the whole pie, not a slice!*



Hurry up with that pie before she falls flat on her toupee. 

I agree with Kandi as well. Nene acts like a child that doesn't get her way. It seems exhausting to be her friend. She talks over everyone, sashays around screaming her judgmental comments when she has NO ROOM to talk (Kandi's weight, Cynthia's parenting, etc.), twisting up her ugly face.


----------



## Ginger Tea

DC-Cutie said:


> They're all cray cray.
> 
> 
> 
> I do agree with Kandi, nene has a problem with being apologetic and doesn't seem to see that she is dead wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of making some humble pie and fedexing it to her. She needs the whole pie, not a slice!




True, but from last night I see Nene will not get into public displays of that kind.  Seems she will meet with you, phone, whatever and get into it, but for the camera, she's not going there.  That's her personal thing.

Found it interesting also that Greg said he extended his hand to Peter, that Cynthia was his friend, Cynthia nodded, he said they apologized.  If it's a matter of respect, that cannot be something Cynthia and Peter just dreamt up that they felt was lacking in Nene toward Cynthia.  That should have been brought up and discussed at all the other times that NL & Greg were inviting and picking up the tab your trips, lunch, dinner, whatever.  That is not something that is resolved on a reunion.  IMHO.  The other people were not there when the other conversations took place off camera, so in like manner, work it out off camera.  There's no need for public display. 

Nene is a lot of things, wishy washy is not one of them.  If she's wrong she's going to ride it to the end sticking to her guns and owning it.  Not necessarily a good quality, but she is not one easily swayed or persuaded. Sometimes one can tolerate that more than Cynthia's blowing in the wind disposition.  With a personality like that if anything happened to you, you're screwed bc the police can't get any solid evidence from your eyewitness to help you...crazy indeed.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Im listened to an interview with nene recently and I see where her issue with Cynthia comes from. 

http://cbsv103.files.wordpress.com/2014/04/nene-phone-interview-4-29-141.mp3

Ok, apparently after the Mexico trip, they really did squash everything.  They ALL  (nene, Greg, Peter and Cynthia) went on various trips together, had lunches, dinners. Having a great time over some months. Then after the Mexico episodes aired, cynthia was feeling some kind of way and then they fell out.


----------



## limom

So wrong


----------



## Ginger Tea

limom said:


> So wrong




Sorry, but Phay made a valid point here.  No paperwork in the world can assure your donor is not one of the above.  That's the chance you take and that can go for anyone.


----------



## GaudyGirl

Someone needs to familiarize Apollo with a quote. To paraphrase: better to let people think you are stupid than to open your mouth and remove all doubt. Although, if the glossed over bloodshot eyes were any indication, maybe he wasn't completely in control of his faculties


----------



## DC-Cutie

limom said:


> So wrong



I like the way Phaedra is really calm with her shade throwing.  She doesn't raise her voice or get out of her seat.


----------



## GaudyGirl

"Misconscrewed"?  Silly Greg! Housewives need their own dictionary.


----------



## DC-Cutie

GaudyGirl said:


> "Misconscrewed"?  Silly Greg! Housewives need their own dictionary.



And a 6 week intensive, reading  is fundamental with a side of verb/noun agreement for Nene


----------



## djsmom

People are wondering if this is Kenya's Prince


----------



## GaudyGirl

DC-Cutie said:


> And a 6 week intensive, reading  is fundamental with a side of verb/noun agreement for Nene


Yes, please!


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> Found it interesting as well when Nene didn't want to get into the relationship with Cynthia, Kenya felt it should be discussed because they're all there and said if you can't get along with
> Cynthia, you can't get along with anyone.  *Then, when it came to Kandi giving her opinion about Kenya's dealings with Phay and Apollo, Kenya wanted her to stay neutral because that's one of the things she 'respects' about Kandi, she doesn't take sides. *
> 
> Stop the bus.  If that wasn't an example of showing if the person allows her to get into their head, she's all over it.* How is it Kandi
> should stay out of it, but Kenya is all over and into Cynthia/Nene's friendship.  It cannot be both ways. If it's good for the goose.  It's good for the gander*. Crazy.



ding ding ding!!!!!

THIS THIS THIS!!!!!!!   i am so glad you brought this up.  i meant to earlier but had to run an errand!    this is why kenya can very much be viewed as a bully IMO!  she won't go for nene - threw parties for her to try and be her friend!   she won't go for kandi - because she knows she ain't about to put up with her bull either!   but she will go for what she thought was weak and pathetic porsha..... then her *** got snatched!!:giggles:



limom said:


> So wrong



but sooooo perfectly said!!!  she put her where she belonged!




Ginger Tea said:


> *Sorry, but Phay made a valid point here. * No paperwork in the world can assure your donor is not one of the above.  That's the chance you take and that can go for anyone.




THANK YOU!!!!!
beggers can't be choosey - especially when they are desperate!! 




DC-Cutie said:


> I like the way Phaedra is really calm with her shade throwing.  She doesn't raise her voice or get out of her seat.




again THIS is what i love about phaedra!!!!  you can see she is about ready to blow her top but she will remain cool - calm - and very collected letting her words cut then down like a weed!!!   she NEVER screams and yells or makes a move!  she has some serious restraint!  i don't know how she does it but i give her a big   every single time!


----------



## KathyB

bag-princess said:


> you can see it all over kenya - when he is going in on her!  she acts like it really bothers her that he would speak to her that way which makes me think she was more into him than he was her!  she wanted those pretty babies!!!!:lolots:   he shut her a$$ up with the quickness!



She really clammed up quick when he went in on her.  She had that look on her face of "I can't believe he's talking to me like this!"  Like a broken hearted shocked look that she probably couldn't understand why he was doing it considering their "relationship."  Not only do I firmly believe they fooled around, I'd be willing to bet it was an on-going thing for a while.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

I use to adore NeNe. She was entertaining to watch, and hilarious. Is it editing, or did she just turn nasty due to her level of fame...She really does treat many with disrespect, but if that was someone else doing the same, all weaves would break loose.


----------



## GlistenSoul

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> I use to adore NeNe. She was entertaining to watch, and hilarious. Is it editing, or did she just turn nasty due to her level of fame...She really does treat many with disrespect, but if that was someone else doing the same, all weaves would break loose.




I completely agree with this. I remember the first couple of seasons her attitude was tolerable, even funny. But since she started "acting" on that one cancelled show, her attitude had some adjusting and has become so unbearable to watch, especially when she rolls her eyes or when she gives off the demeanor like she's too good for all that mess. Okay Nene.


Speaking of Nene ego, I believe Craig is one of the main reason for her ego boost. The way he speaks about her, how he worship her like she can't she can't do any wrong, feeding her with crap like she's his queen, etc. then add that with her little role here and there makes her feel she's Oprah or someone important.


I rolled my eye so hard when she met with her manager a couple of episode back talking about "I didn't read that script..." or "Just because everyone is into Scandal doesn't mean I am too" or something like that and I swear my eyes almost got stuck in the back of my head.


P.S. Nene, you change friends like everyone changes underwear. And it is you, not them.


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> you can see it all over kenya - when he is going in on her!  she acts like it really bothers her that he would speak to her that way which makes me think she was more into him than he was her!  she wanted those pretty babies!!!!:lolots:   he shut her a$$ up with the quickness!



I don't get that she was more into vibe at all...from the trip in Jamaica, he was DEFINITELY into her and I doubt she had to chase him down. 

Also, I think she's just tired of talking about it cause it's been talked to death and everyone has their opinion about it that's not going to change.


----------



## bag-princess

KathyB said:


> She really clammed up quick when he went in on her.  *She had that look on her face of "I can't believe he's talking to me like this!"  Like a broken hearted shocked look that she probably couldn't understand why he was doing it considering their "relationship."*  Not only do I firmly believe they fooled around, I'd be willing to bet it was an on-going thing for a while.






girl - you saw that look,too???  that is exactly what i was saying earlier.  she looked sick that he would talk about her/to her like that!     i am with you - they fooled around and not just once!!!  and.............she was sooooo much more into him than he was into her!   she looked sprung!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> I don't get that she was more into vibe at all...from the trip in Jamaica, he was DEFINITELY into her and I doubt she had to chase him down.
> 
> Also, I think she's just tired of talking about it cause it's been talked to death and everyone has their opinion about it that's not going to change.






that was not the look of "i am tired of talking about this"!  her big eyes got a little too bright for a second and she did not want to talk about it because she was uncomfortable with what he said and how!  her entire body language changed!


----------



## Ladybug09

I personally think they were still messing round all last season.


----------



## KathyB

bag-princess said:


> girl - you saw that look,too???  that is exactly what i was saying earlier.  she looked sick that he would talk about her/to her like that!     i am with you - they fooled around and not just once!!!  and.............she was sooooo much more into him than he was into her!   she looked sprung!!!!!!!!!!!!



Exactly, because with the women, she was talk, talk, talk, non-stop, talking over everyone, yelling, shouting, but when Apollo came down on her, she was DEAD SILENT, with no expression on her face other than hurt, shocked look.  No comebacks, no defenses .... no replies to Apollo AT ALL.

I believe you are right about her being into him WAY more than he was with her.  It goes back to part 1 (or 2, can't remember) of the reunion when she said to Phaedra, ".....your husband strays."  I swear she almost said, "....with me."  It came out like she really wanted to blurt it out to Phaedra that they were having an affair, but caught herself just in the nick of time.


----------



## lulilu

I hope that Kenya was not foolish enough to play with AN, such a low life moron he is.


----------



## zaara10

DC-Cutie said:


> I like the way Phaedra is really calm with her shade throwing.  She doesn't raise her voice or get out of her seat.



I think that comes from her law background. But the phony way she talks w/ that laugh & eyelash flutter is not cute. Her read of Kenya was pretty damn epic though. I'm surprised Kenya didn't bring up that P's baby daddy is a criminal too!


----------



## bag-princess

KathyB said:


> Exactly, because with the women, she was talk, talk, talk, non-stop, talking over everyone, yelling, shouting, but when Apollo came down on her, she was DEAD SILENT, with no expression on her face other than hurt, shocked look.  No comebacks, no defenses .... no replies to Apollo AT ALL.
> 
> I believe you are right about her being into him WAY more than he was with her.  It goes back to part 1 (or 2, can't remember) of the reunion when she said to Phaedra, ".....your husband strays." * I swear she almost said, "....with me."  It came out like she really wanted to blurt it out to Phaedra that they were having an affair, but caught herself just in the nick of time.*





YES!!!!! (we are so there!!!)

that is one of those "i ain't telling you what i heard.  i am telling you what i know!"  moments like my mom used to say!


----------



## needloub

Oruka said:


> Give Phaedra a raise. She READ Kenya.





limom said:


> So wrong



The quote that Phaedra made at the reunion may ***** (pun intended) Nene's quote to Kim at their first reunion.  I actually had to rewind to hear it again...and again.   It might possibly be the #1 quote, ahead of "close your legs to married men" and "who gon' check me boo."


----------



## DC-Cutie

needloub said:


> The quote that Phaedra made at the reunion may ***** (pun intended) Nene's quote to Kim at their first reunion.  I actually had to rewind to hear it again...and again.   It might possibly be the #1 quote, ahead of "close your legs to married men" and "who gon' check me boo."



It was the read of all reunion reads!!!  

And the best party Kenya didn't have a comeback


----------



## LADC_chick

zaara10 said:


> I think that comes from her law background. But the phony way she talks w/ that laugh & eyelash flutter is not cute. Her read of Kenya was pretty damn epic though. I'm surprised Kenya didn't bring up that P's baby daddy is a criminal too!



What's so crazy to me about all of this is that, as epic as that read from Phaedra was, her *** is sitting next to a known criminal that she had not one but two sons with! It would be one thing if Apollo was about something, but he ain't even worth the Ed Hardy tee shirt he sat up on that stage wearing. He has treated Phaedra in the most disrespectful ways while the cameras rolled, and she's up there going in on Kenya because Apollo has talked up and down about Kenya's "physicality." Chile, bye!


----------



## Ginger Tea

zaara10 said:


> I think that comes from her law background. But the phony way she talks w/ that laugh & eyelash flutter is not cute. Her read of Kenya was pretty damn epic though. I'm surprised Kenya didn't bring up that P's baby daddy is a criminal too!




This was Phay's response to Kenya bc she did make reference to Apollo being a criminal...or rather point blank said he's a criminal.  Not make reference to it.  In essence guess Phay's saying she knows her 'baby daddy' background.


----------



## Ladybug09

LADC_chick said:


> What's so crazy to me about all of this is that, as epic as that read from Phaedra was, her *** is sitting next to a known criminal that she had not one but two sons with! It would be one thing if Apollo was about something, but he ain't even worth the Ed Hardy tee shirt he sat up on that stage wearing. He has treated Phaedra in the most disrespectful ways while the cameras rolled, and she's up there going in on Kenya because Apollo has talked up and down about Kenya's "physicality." Chile, bye!



Amen! All of this!


----------



## Cherrasaki

Where is Phaedra's dignity? Apollo is an embarrassment of a husband. She must be so desperate to save face at this point or is in serious denial. She just sat there while Apollo delivered that ridiculous and embarrassing rant about how he "made" Kenya (although he had a slight point dare I say it).   I wonder if he got a talking to when they got home.


----------



## limom

Cherrasaki said:


> Where is Phaedra's dignity? Apollo is an embarrassment of a husband. Not only is he a known criminal but he was clearly messing around with Kenya in some form. She must be desperate to save face at this point or is in serious denial. She just sat there while Apollo delivered that embarrassing and ridiculous rant about how he "made" Kenya. How disrespectful to talk about that while your wife is sitting right next to you.  I wonder if he got a talking to when they got home?



All she seems to care about is having a husband. Never mind that Apollo is on his way to to the big house for twenty years.
She is lame.
Apollo's talk about Kenya putting some money on the book for the commissary. What kind of mess is that?
And who needs to know about Phaedra being wild three nights ago?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nene is rubbing off on me. My mom asked me a something and she didn't agree with my response, all of a sudden busted out with 'I said what I said' :giggles::lolots:


----------



## DC-Cutie

Cherrasaki said:


> Where is Phaedra's dignity? Apollo is an embarrassment of a husband. She must be so desperate to save face at this point or is in serious denial. She just sat there while Apollo delivered that ridiculous and embarrassing rant about how he "made" Kenya (although he had a slight point dare I say it).   I wonder if he got a talking to when they got home.



She lost whatever dignity she had by marrying that fool!


----------



## Ladybug09

limom said:


> All she seems to care about is having a husband. Never mind that Apollo is on his way to to the big house for twenty years.
> She is lame.
> Apollo's talk about Kenya putting some money on the book for the commissary. What kind of mess is that?
> And who needs to know about Phaedra being wild three nights ago?



That's jailbird talk.


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> Nene is rubbing off on me. My mom asked me a something and she didn't agree with my response, all of a sudden busted out with *'I said what I said*' :giggles::lolots:



I just made this statement not too long ago, and I didn't blame it on pregnancy hormones .  Sometimes you just don't need to apologize and take back everything you say because someone is offended (someone is ALWAYS offended, especially when it comes to reality tv because we take entertainment too personal).  I'll definitely give Nene that.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Nene is rubbing off on me. My mom asked me a something and she didn't agree with my response, *all of a sudden busted out with 'I said what I said'* :giggles::lolots:




girl you ain't the only one!   :lolots:

i love it!!!  say what you mean and mean what you say honey!!! that is how you be a woman!


----------



## disney16

DC-Cutie said:


> I like the way Phaedra is really calm with her shade throwing.  She doesn't raise her voice or get out of her seat.



Me too which made it even better!


----------



## KathyB

DC-Cutie said:


> I like the way Phaedra is really calm with her shade throwing.  She doesn't raise her voice or get out of her seat.



Me, too.  She thinks her shade through before throwing it unlike Kenya who goes off half-cocked 90% of the time.


----------



## bag-princess

KathyB said:


> Me, too.  She thinks her shade through before throwing it unlike Kenya who goes off half-cocked 90% of the time.





i honestly don't believe she has to think about it.  it just seems to roll off her tongue naturally!   that is a gift!


----------



## KathyB

bag-princess said:


> i honestly don't believe she has to think about it.  it just seems to roll off her tongue naturally!   that is a gift!



Yea, that's the lawyer in her coming out.  It's a skill I believe that's taught in 2nd year law school! LOL!


----------



## bag-princess

KathyB said:


> Yea, that's the lawyer in her coming out.  *It's a skill I believe that's taught in 2nd year law school! *LOL!









it must be because judge judy kills me 5 days a week with some of the things that come out of her mouth!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> it must be because judge judy kills me 5 days a week with some of the things that come out of her mouth!!



Queen of judicial shade


----------



## pquiles

Ginger Tea said:


> Sorry, but Phay made a valid point here.  No paperwork in the world can assure your donor is not one of the above.  That's the chance you take and that can go for anyone.




Perhaps all true... BUT... Soooo below the belt, I felt bad for Kenya.  TBH I like Kenya's craziness because it makes me chuckle; but if she and Apollo did indeed do some hanky panky stuff, any support I had for her is out the window.


----------



## pquiles

LADC_chick said:


> What's so crazy to me about all of this is that, as epic as that read from Phaedra was, her *** is sitting next to a known criminal that she had not one but two sons with! It would be one thing if Apollo was about something, but he ain't even worth the Ed Hardy tee shirt he sat up on that stage wearing. He has treated Phaedra in the most disrespectful ways while the cameras rolled, and she's up there going in on Kenya because Apollo has talked up and down about Kenya's "physicality." Chile, bye!




His T-Shirt was Versace... Non knockoff b/c Phay Phay paid for it.  Phaedra is just as gritty and nasty as they come.  I actually believe some of the claims of Angela Stanton.


----------



## GoGlam

So Apollo says Kenya has no credit yet Phaedra says Kenya's car is rented/leased.

Please tell me where you will get a Bentley for rent/lease with poor credit? Ok


----------



## GoGlam

Apollo cares quite a lot about Kenya.

Based on body language and what he's said about her, I think if anyone has initiated, it is he.


----------



## pquiles

GoGlam said:


> So Apollo says Kenya has no credit yet Phaedra says Kenya's car is rented/leased.
> 
> Please tell me where you will get a Bentley for rent/lease with poor credit? Ok




Lol... This!!!


----------



## Ginger Tea

pquiles said:


> Perhaps all true... BUT... Soooo below the belt, I felt bad for Kenya.  TBH I like Kenya's craziness because it makes me chuckle; but if she and Apollo did indeed do some hanky panky stuff, any support I had for her is out the window.




Would be ahead of the line when it comes to empathy, but for this particular thing, have little.  Why? Leave Phay and ill mannered Apollo alone. No matter how ridiculous & crazy a husband & wife's relationship is, you never get in the middle and you don't flirt with another person's mate. Even if the mate is rude enough to flirt/stray, you make it known that's not who you are by walking away & staying away. Yeah, it adds to your storyline, but you can choose not to make it part of your storyline. Never put yourself in a position for anyone to spit words like that in your face and it have impact.


----------



## DC-Cutie

GoGlam said:


> So Apollo says Kenya has no credit yet Phaedra says Kenya's car is rented/leased.
> 
> Please tell me where you will get a Bentley for rent/lease with poor credit? Ok



From her African prince/King whatever the heck she calls him.


----------



## pquiles

Ginger Tea said:


> Would be ahead of the line when it comes to empathy, but for this particular thing, have little.  Why? Leave Phay and ill mannered Apollo alone. No matter how ridiculous & crazy a husband & wife's relationship is, you never get in the middle and you don't flirt with another person's mate. Even if the mate is rude enough to flirt/stray, you make it known that's not who you are by walking away & staying away. Yeah, it adds to your storyline, but you can choose not to make it part of your storyline. Never put yourself in a position for anyone to spit words like that in your face and it have impact.




I am not going after any woman that comes for my DH.  AT the end of the day, if he entertains her advances then he's the problem.  If she attacks me, then its on... I'll let her have it; but only because she attacks ME.  Apollo's actions all season seemed like he was disgusted with his wife.  Kenya should have apologized for flirting and then just kept herslf away from Apollo or discussing him at all.  I do remember ladt season where she said "Apollo is FOOOIIINE (FINE)!!


----------



## pquiles

GoGlam said:


> Apollo cares quite a lot about Kenya.
> 
> Based on body language and what he's said about her, I think if anyone has initiated, it is he.




He did grab her bottom in a manner that looked more like a lover than a friend when he dropped her in the pool....


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Pazdzernika

Ok. Strange photo of Phay dancing but what's weirder is that shirt that woman (behind Phay) is wearing... "LIE" ???


----------



## PrincessCypress

Pazdzernika said:


> Ok. Strange photo of Phay dancing but what's weirder is that shirt that woman (behind Phay) is wearing... "LIE" ???


Pazdzernika, I think the shirt probably says, "Live, Laugh, Love" or something like that.


----------



## Pazdzernika

PrincessCypress said:


> Pazdzernika, I think the shirt probably says, "Live, Laugh, Love" or something like that.




Ah, couldn't see it but I guess there are traces of an "L" and "H" on the second line.  I figured it was "live" but was like "where's the 'V'?" I guess the V-neck is the V? Meh. Odd to wear to a wedding but hey, different strokes for different folks...


----------



## PrincessCypress

Pazdzernika said:


> Ah, couldn't see it but I guess there are traces of an "L" and "H" on the second line.  I figured it was "live" but was like "where's the 'V'?" I guess the V-neck is the V? Meh. Odd to wear to a wedding but hey, different strokes for different folks...


I agree, it's very odd to wear a t-shirt PERIOD to a wedding!


----------



## needloub

Sassys said:


>



Mama Joyce looks thrilled 

I have no words for Phaedra


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Sheree and Cynthia look good. I hope the rumor that Sheree will return to RHoA is true.


----------



## DC-Cutie

PrincessCypress said:


> Pazdzernika, I think the shirt probably says, "Live, Laugh, Love" or something like that.



It does. It's from old navy.


----------



## KathyB

GoGlam said:


> So Apollo says Kenya has no credit yet Phaedra says Kenya's car is rented/leased.
> 
> Please tell me where you will get a Bentley for rent/lease with poor credit? Ok



As much as I hate to think that a Bentley dealership would NEED free advertising by product placement on RHoA, that might explain it.  Or, it's borrowed from someone.  Having no credit is better than having bad credit, though, but I find it hard to believe that someone Kenya's age has NO credit -- bad or otherwise.


----------



## bag-princess

GoGlam said:


> So Apollo says Kenya has no credit yet Phaedra says Kenya's car is rented/leased.
> 
> Please tell me where you will get a Bentley for rent/lease with poor credit? Ok





i am sure it is the same company where she was rentin that house that the lady threw her out of!!:okay:


----------



## Ginger Tea

pquiles said:


> I am not going after any woman that comes for my DH.  AT the end of the day, if he entertains her advances then he's the problem.  If she attacks me, then its on... I'll let her have it; but only because she attacks ME.  Apollo's actions all season seemed like he was disgusted with his wife.  Kenya should have apologized for flirting and then just kept herslf away from Apollo or discussing him at all.  I do remember ladt season where she said "Apollo is FOOOIIINE (FINE)!!





True.  I think they are both the problem but I always say if you feel the need to do it, please let me know. We can leave out the drama and go our separate ways. No behaving crazy and no need for either of us to grab the kitchen knife. Go in peace.


----------



## Ginger Tea

What happened to Kenya and Nene for the wedding, they weren't invited?


----------



## limom

KathyB said:


> As much as I hate to think that a Bentley dealership would NEED free advertising by product placement on RHoA, that might explain it.  Or, it's borrowed from someone.  Having no credit is better than having bad credit, though, but I find it hard to believe that someone Kenya's age has NO credit -- bad or otherwise.



How could it be advertising when Kenya claimed that it is her car?


----------



## bag-princess

GoGlam said:


> So Apollo says Kenya has no credit yet Phaedra says Kenya's car is rented/leased.
> 
> Please tell me where you will get a Bentley for rent/lease with poor credit? Ok





Ginger Tea said:


> Would be ahead of the line when it comes to empathy, but for this particular thing, have little.  Why? Leave Phay and ill mannered Apollo alone. No matter how ridiculous & crazy a husband & wife's relationship is, you never get in the middle and you don't flirt with another person's mate. Even if the mate is rude enough to flirt/stray, *you make it known that's not who you are by walking away & staying away. *Yeah, it adds to your storyline, but you can choose not to make it part of your storyline. Never put yourself in a position for anyone to spit words like that in your face and it have impact.





this!!!!!!!


and IF for some reason you really DID NOT know he is married - when you find out he IS then get to stepping!   don't use all that "i had fallen in love and it was too late" crap that they like to pull.


----------



## GoGlam

pquiles said:


> I am not going after any woman that comes for my DH.  AT the end of the day, if he entertains her advances then he's the problem.  If she attacks me, then its on... I'll let her have it; but only because she attacks ME.  Apollo's actions all season seemed like he was disgusted with his wife.  Kenya should have apologized for flirting and then just kept herslf away from Apollo or discussing him at all.  I do remember ladt season where she said "Apollo is FOOOIIINE (FINE)!!




Yep


----------



## pquiles

Ginger Tea said:


> What happened to Kenya and Nene for the wedding, they weren't invited?




Perhaps since reunion was a week before the wedding.  Nene offended Kandi at the reunion and Phaedra was salty with Kenya so maybe she uninvited them.


----------



## Suzie

Sassys said:


>



It was obviously an optical illusion when they said how much weight the old hag had lost on the reunion show an doesn't she look thrilled, couldn't even crack a smile to please her daughter (cash cow).


----------



## lulilu

Suzie said:


> It was obviously an optical illusion when they said how much weight the old hag had lost on the reunion show an doesn't she look thrilled, couldn't even crack a smile to please her daughter (cash cow).



Agree.  She is not a nice person and was bound and determined to make Kandi feel bad -- making that face in the picture is unforgivable.

And I am quite sure that she has a house that is paid off because Kandi gave it to her (remember how she needed a new house when Kandi got one?)  And don't tell me she doesn't work because she saved all that money working at the pie factory (so she claimed).  It is all about the money -- she even said that to Kandi when she said if Kandi choked on a chicken bone, Todd could throw her out (maybe that's why Kandi gave her the house).

What a horrible person, and Kandi just smiles, protects her and keeps up the money train.


----------



## Suzie

lulilu said:


> Agree.  She is not a nice person and was bound and determined to make Kandi feel bad -- making that face in the picture is unforgivable.
> 
> And I am quite sure that she has a house that is paid off because Kandi gave it to her (remember how she needed a new house when Kandi got one?)  And don't tell me she doesn't work because she saved all that money working at the pie factory (so she claimed).  It is all about the money -- she even said that to Kandi when she said if Kandi choked on a chicken bone, Todd could throw her out (maybe that's why Kandi gave her the house).
> 
> What a horrible person, and Kandi just smiles, protects her and keeps up the money train.



Agreed, I don't think I have seen a more spiteful mother on these reality shows, she never has a good word to say about anyone. Early on I could sort of empathise with Joyce about Kandi with the other guy as he had a lot of children with different mothers but Todd isn't like that.


----------



## Ladybug09

Ginger Tea said:


> True.  I think they are both the problem but I always say if you feel the need to do it, please let me know. We can leave out the drama and go our separate ways. No behaving crazy and no need for either of us to grab the kitchen knife. Go in peace.



That's the point, they usually don't want to go their separate ways. They want to have their cake and eat it too. And sometimes some people aren't strong enough to walk away from the situation like that. I think that is the case of Phaedra,  Apollo is a trophy man and short of him abusing her physically or something like that, or going to jail eventually and embarrassing her to the supreme, she will continue to stay with him. She likes the façade that they represent.


----------



## bag-princess

lulilu said:


> Agree.  She is not a nice person and was bound and determined to make Kandi feel bad -- making that face in the picture is unforgivable.
> 
> *And I am quite sure that she has a house that is paid off because Kandi gave it to her (remember how she needed a new house when Kandi got one?)*  And don't tell me she doesn't work because she saved all that money working at the pie factory (so she claimed).  It is all about the money -- she even said that to Kandi when she said if Kandi choked on a chicken bone, Todd could throw her out (maybe that's why Kandi gave her the house).
> 
> What a horrible person, and Kandi just smiles, protects her and keeps up the money train.





kandi paid cash for that house years ago when she was in that group!   so yea - that house was bought and paid for from the jump!    just like the house she is in now - cash money!    and then kandi was spending more money doing updates to the house becuause MJ still was not satisfied - she wanted to make changes to the house!  

she is out for all she can get and that is so sad because that is her daughter!!  the really REALLY good mothers do not go around telling their child what they did or how they sacrificed for them!  they do it because that is what they were supposed to do and don't expect houses and cars in return for getting up at 5am every morning!!!


----------



## Sassys

Kenya owned a home on LA that she recently sold, so she has to have credit.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> kandi paid cash for that house years ago when she was in that group!   so yea - that house was bought and paid for from the jump!    just like the house she is in now - cash money!    and then kandi was spending more money doing updates to the house becuause MJ still was not satisfied - she wanted to make changes to the house!
> 
> she is out for all she can get and that is so sad because that is her daughter!!  the really REALLY good mothers do not go around telling their child what they did or how they sacrificed for them!  they do it because that is what they were supposed to do and don't expect houses and cars in return for getting up at 5am every morning!!!



Amen!! Joyce is a queen manipulator.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Amen!! Joyce is a queen manipulator.





   that is exactly what she does to kandi!!!   she pulls out the dead brother card as an excuse for why she is so "close" to kandi to play on her emotions and make her feel bad.


----------



## Ginger Tea

pquiles said:


> Perhaps since reunion was a week before the wedding.  Nene offended Kandi at the reunion and Phaedra was salty with Kenya so maybe she uninvited them.




Found somewhere they both had scheduling conflicts with DWTS & Celebrity Apprentice.


----------



## zaara10

Why is kandi's daughter dressed like a big toddler?? Both her & mj's dresses are so inappropriate for their age. What a mess. But Todd's dd & mother look nice. 
Is that kandi's step mother next to her dad?


----------



## Ginger Tea

zaara10 said:


> Why is kandi's daughter dressed like a big toddler?? Both her & mj's dresses are so inappropriate for their age. What a mess. But Todd's dd & mother look nice.
> Is that kandi's step mother next to her dad?
> 
> View attachment 2606457




Had the same thought regarding Kandi's daughter. Not the right style or fit for.  Those gigantic knees in a frilly dress.  Needed to be a totally different. 

MJ's dress same thing, not the right style or fit.  But don't talk about Kandi's  mother or daughter even if it's the truth.


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> Had the same thought regarding Kandi's daughter. Not the right style or fit for.  Those gigantic knees in a frilly dress.  Needed to be a totally different.
> 
> MJ's dress same thing, not the right style or fit.  But don't talk about Kandi's  mother or daughter even if it's the truth.





uh - hello!!!!  what the hell do ya'll expect - look at her mom's dress!!!

and yes kandi  - i said what i said! :okay:


----------



## Ginger Tea

bag-princess said:


> uh - hello!!!!  what the hell do ya'll expect - look at her mom's dress!!!
> 
> and yes kandi  - i said what i said! :okay:




"You can move on or stay right there cause it ain't changing over here." Lol


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> "You can move on or stay right there cause it ain't changing over here." Lol




:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## swags

zaara10 said:


> Why is kandi's daughter dressed like a big toddler?? Both her & mj's dresses are so inappropriate for their age. What a mess. But Todd's dd & mother look nice.
> Is that kandi's step mother next to her dad?
> 
> View attachment 2606457





Could Mama Joyce look like any more of a bitter cow? Its not that hard to put aside your feelings and be happy for your daughter. If the marriage goes south, then you can gripe about the guy. Until then, act right.


----------



## krissa

bag-princess said:


> that is exactly what she does to kandi!!!   she pulls out the dead brother card as an excuse for why she is so "close" to kandi to play on her emotions and make her feel bad.



Ugh. I didn't realize her brother passed away. :/


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Ignore if this is a duplicate. Wonder what the outcome will be...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...etroit-public-schools-NEVER-wrote-checks.html


----------



## ClassicFab

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> Ignore if this is a duplicate. Wonder what the outcome will be...
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...etroit-public-schools-NEVER-wrote-checks.html



Damn shame! I'm mad that Kenya named a foundation and didn't write a check. Starting to look like that charity event all over again.


----------



## limom

Appollo plead guilty
@TomReganWSB &#8207;@tomreganWSB 1h
Reality TV star Apollo Nida pleads guilty to federal fraud charges in Atlanta. Sentencing in July. Live update @5Pm

@TomReganWSB &#8207;@tomreganWSB 45m
Apollo Nida to Judge on guilty plea: "I was doing it to sustain a lifestyle." pic.twitter.com/vB2ci2psoV



https://twitter.com/tomreganWSB


----------



## limom

http://radiotvtalk.blog.ajc.com/2014...raud-id-theft/

Apollo Nida, the husband of Phaedra Parks, today pled guilty to charges of mail, wire and bank fraud in the U.S. District Court for the Northern District of Georgia.
In court, wearing a light-colored plaid jacket, Nida accepted charges that could land him in prison for up to 30 years and a fine of up to $1 million on top of restitution for an estimated $2.3 million he allegedly defrauded various individuals, financial institutions and government agencies. Judge Charles Pannell has set the sentencing hearing for July 8 at 2 p.m.
Nidas co-conspirator Gayla St. Julien, who said Nida ran the show and helped turn him in after she was arrested in September, 2013, received a sentence of 61 m0nths last month.
Alana Black, the assistant U.S. attorney, told Judge Pannell Nidas scheme in detail. He opened a fake debt collection agency to gain access to databases full of individuals personal information. He would then steal peoples ID and find unclaimed funds, refunds from the U.S. Department of Housing and Urban Development, stolen U.S. treasury checks and refunds from fraudulent U.S. income tax returns.
Nida had St. Julien open UPS mailboxes and bank checking accounts using those fake identities, deposit those checks, then pocket the money.
Later, he created fake auto dealerships and then get auto loans for phantom cars.
The U.S. Secret Service, working with the state consumer protection agency, caught St. Julien first, then was able to procure Nidas laptop with oodles of evidence that he could not refute.
Nida said in court that he takes full responsibility for my actions and expressed regret for hurting his family and any individuals and institutions affected by his fraud. It was a dumb situation I put myself in, he said.
He did provide some context for his actions. In 2009, Nida had just left prison after five years for federal racketeering charges related to auto title fraud. He and Parks married and she soon signed on to be part of Real Housewives of Atlanta.
Apollo Nida (right) in a sketch in the courtroom with his attorney Thomas Bever (left).
Apollo Nida (right) in a sketch in the courtroom with his attorney Thomas Bever (left). CREDIT: Richard Miller via WSB

He said she was making far more money than him and he felt pressure to keep up. (He cited a $600,000 contract for her but didnt say how long that was supposed to last.) Without easy legitimate ways to make quick money, he opted for this illegal scheme instead. But he claimed to her he was running a legitimate debt recovery firm and kept her firmly in the dark.
He said he even had a nervous breakdown at one point over the pressures to sustain a lifestyle befitting of a reality show star. And once he started the scheme, he found it difficult to stop. I got sucked in and engulfed and lost sight of things, he said.
Nida said he often didnt think about whether this was hurting anybody because he was primarily targeting private businesses and the government, not individuals. And in the case of unclaimed property, what were the odds these folks would ever claim them?
An attempt to open a legal halfway house fell through, he said, because he was on probation for his prior conviction.
Its my fault at the end of the day, he said.
Parks joined the show in 2010 and Nida has been a regular presence.
The Real Housewives of Atlanta wrapped its season with a third reunion show this past Sunday, drawing a best-ever reunion rating of 4.3 million viewers. The Porsha Williams Watch What Happens Live right afterwards, kept nearly everyone around: 3.9 million viewers.
Parks is expected to be back on the show season seven, which should be starting production soon. Since Nida is not expected to go to prison until July, this storyline will definitely play out in front of the cameras.


----------



## limom

Yikes
welp

http://www.cbs46.com/story/25445157/...autostart=true

Apollo Nida (Real Housewives of Atlanta) pleads guilty to bank, mail & wire fraud

Apollo Nida, the husband of Phaedra Parks, today pled guilty to charges of mail, wire and bank fraud in the U.S. District Court for the Northern District of Georgia.

In court, wearing a light-colored plaid jacket, Nida accepted charges that could land him in prison for up to 30 years and a fine of up to $1 million on top of restitution for an estimated $2.3 million he allegedly defrauded various individuals, financial institutions and government agencies. Judge Charles Pannell has set the sentencing hearing for July 8 at 2 p.m.

Nidas co-conspirator Gayla St. Julien, who said Nida ran the show and helped turn him in after she was arrested in September, 2013, received a sentence of 61 m0nths last month.

Alana Black, the assistant U.S. attorney, told Judge Pannell Nidas scheme in detail. He opened a fake debt collection agency to gain access to databases full of individuals personal information. He would then steal peoples ID and find unclaimed funds, refunds from the U.S. Department of Housing and Urban Development, stolen U.S. treasury checks and refunds from fraudulent U.S. income tax returns.
Nida had St. Julien open UPS mailboxes and bank checking accounts using those fake identities, deposit those checks, then pocket the money.

Later, he created fake auto dealerships and then get auto loans for phantom cars.

The U.S. Secret Service, working with the state consumer protection agency, caught St. Julien first, then was able to procure Nidas laptop with oodles of evidence that he could not refute.

Nida said in court that he takes full responsibility for my actions and expressed regret for hurting his family and any individuals and institutions affected by his fraud. It was a dumb situation I put myself in, he said.




He did provide some context for his actions. In 2009, Nida had just left prison after five years for federal racketeering charges related to auto title fraud. He and Parks married and she soon signed on to be part of Real Housewives of Atlanta.

Apollo Nida (right) in a sketch in the courtroom with his attorney Thomas Bever (left).
Apollo Nida (right) in a sketch in the courtroom with his attorney Thomas Bever (left). CREDIT: Richard Miller via WSB

He said she was making far more money than him and he felt pressure to keep up. (He cited a $600,000 contract for her but didnt say how long that was supposed to last.) Without easy legitimate ways to make quick money, he opted for this illegal scheme instead. But he claimed to her he was running a legitimate debt recovery firm and kept her firmly in the dark.

He said he even had a nervous breakdown at one point over the pressures to sustain a lifestyle befitting of a reality show star. And once he started the scheme, he found it difficult to stop. I got sucked in and engulfed and lost sight of things, he said.

Nida said he often didnt think about whether this was hurting anybody because he was primarily targeting private businesses and the government, not individuals. And in the case of unclaimed property, what were the odds these folks would ever claim them?

An attempt to open a legal halfway house fell through, he said, because he was on probation for his prior conviction.

Its my fault at the end of the day, he said.

Parks joined the show in 2010 and Nida has been a regular presence.
The Real Housewives of Atlanta wrapped its season with a third reunion show this past Sunday, drawing a best-ever reunion rating of 4.3 million viewers. The Porsha Williams Watch What Happens Live right afterwards, kept nearly everyone around: 3.9 million viewers.
Parks is expected to be back on the show season seven, which should be starting production soon. Since Nida is not expected to go to prison until July, this storyline will definitely play out in front of the cameras.


----------



## KathyB

limom said:


> How could it be advertising when Kenya claimed that it is her car?



Do you really think Kenya would ADMIT that it wasn't her car?


----------



## limom

KathyB said:


> Do you really think Kenya would ADMIT that it wasn't her car?



Of course not but how would the car dealership benefit from that arrangement?


----------



## KathyB

limom said:


> Of course not but how would the car dealership benefit from that arrangement?



Credits at the end of the show, or word of mouth.  The dealership having a connection with one of the RHoA cast members.  

This is only my guess, but the chances of Kenya being able to afford a Bentley are slim and none.


----------



## bag-princess

KathyB said:


> Credits at the end of the show, or word of mouth.  The dealership having a connection with one of the RHoA cast members.
> 
> This is only my guess, but the chances of Kenya being able to afford a Bentley are slim and none.





exactly!   "as seen on RHoA driven by......."


----------



## limom

KathyB said:


> Credits at the end of the show, or word of mouth.  The dealership having a connection with one of the RHoA cast members.
> 
> This is only my guess, but the chances of Kenya being able to afford a Bentley are slim and none.



I agree that she most likely can't afford that car
I thought it was a short term rental.


----------



## Ginger Tea

limom said:


> http://radiotvtalk.blog.ajc.com/2014...raud-id-theft/
> 
> 
> 
> Apollo Nida, the husband of Phaedra Parks, today pled guilty to charges of mail, wire and bank fraud in the U.S. District Court for the Northern District of Georgia.
> 
> In court, wearing a light-colored plaid jacket, Nida accepted charges that could land him in prison for up to 30 years and a fine of up to $1 million on top of restitution for an estimated $2.3 million he allegedly defrauded various individuals, financial institutions and government agencies. Judge Charles Pannell has set the sentencing hearing for July 8 at 2 p.m.
> 
> Nidas co-conspirator Gayla St. Julien, who said Nida ran the show and helped turn him in after she was arrested in September, 2013, received a sentence of 61 m0nths last month.
> 
> Alana Black, the assistant U.S. attorney, told Judge Pannell Nidas scheme in detail. He opened a fake debt collection agency to gain access to databases full of individuals personal information. He would then steal peoples ID and find unclaimed funds, refunds from the U.S. Department of Housing and Urban Development, stolen U.S. treasury checks and refunds from fraudulent U.S. income tax returns.
> 
> Nida had St. Julien open UPS mailboxes and bank checking accounts using those fake identities, deposit those checks, then pocket the money.
> 
> Later, he created fake auto dealerships and then get auto loans for phantom cars.
> 
> The U.S. Secret Service, working with the state consumer protection agency, caught St. Julien first, then was able to procure Nidas laptop with oodles of evidence that he could not refute.
> 
> Nida said in court that he takes full responsibility for my actions and expressed regret for hurting his family and any individuals and institutions affected by his fraud. It was a dumb situation I put myself in, he said.
> 
> He did provide some context for his actions. In 2009, Nida had just left prison after five years for federal racketeering charges related to auto title fraud. He and Parks married and she soon signed on to be part of Real Housewives of Atlanta.
> 
> Apollo Nida (right) in a sketch in the courtroom with his attorney Thomas Bever (left).
> 
> Apollo Nida (right) in a sketch in the courtroom with his attorney Thomas Bever (left). CREDIT: Richard Miller via WSB
> 
> 
> 
> He said she was making far more money than him and he felt pressure to keep up. (He cited a $600,000 contract for her but didnt say how long that was supposed to last.) Without easy legitimate ways to make quick money, he opted for this illegal scheme instead. But he claimed to her he was running a legitimate debt recovery firm and kept her firmly in the dark.
> 
> He said he even had a nervous breakdown at one point over the pressures to sustain a lifestyle befitting of a reality show star. And once he started the scheme, he found it difficult to stop. I got sucked in and engulfed and lost sight of things, he said.
> 
> Nida said he often didnt think about whether this was hurting anybody because he was primarily targeting private businesses and the government, not individuals. And in the case of unclaimed property, what were the odds these folks would ever claim them?
> 
> An attempt to open a legal halfway house fell through, he said, because he was on probation for his prior conviction.
> 
> Its my fault at the end of the day, he said.
> 
> Parks joined the show in 2010 and Nida has been a regular presence.
> 
> The Real Housewives of Atlanta wrapped its season with a third reunion show this past Sunday, drawing a best-ever reunion rating of 4.3 million viewers. The Porsha Williams Watch What Happens Live right afterwards, kept nearly everyone around: 3.9 million viewers.
> 
> Parks is expected to be back on the show season seven, which should be starting production soon. Since Nida is not expected to go to prison until July, this storyline will definitely play out in front of the cameras.




 Sad and shameful.  Figured he was trying to keep up with the 'Jones' and Attempting to make up for loss time spent in prison.  Joe Guidice and Apollo Nida.  Where do they get these people for these reality shows.


----------



## Kansashalo

limom said:


> Yikes
> 
> welp
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cbs46.com/story/25445157/...autostart=true
> 
> 
> 
> Apollo Nida (Real Housewives of Atlanta) pleads guilty to bank, mail & wire fraud
> 
> 
> 
> Apollo Nida, the husband of Phaedra Parks, today pled guilty to charges of mail, wire and bank fraud in the U.S. District Court for the Northern District of Georgia.
> 
> 
> 
> In court, wearing a light-colored plaid jacket, Nida accepted charges that could land him in prison for up to 30 years and a fine of up to $1 million on top of restitution for an estimated $2.3 million he allegedly defrauded various individuals, financial institutions and government agencies. Judge Charles Pannell has set the sentencing hearing for July 8 at 2 p.m.
> 
> 
> 
> Nidas co-conspirator Gayla St. Julien, who said Nida ran the show and helped turn him in after she was arrested in September, 2013, received a sentence of 61 m0nths last month.
> 
> 
> 
> Alana Black, the assistant U.S. attorney, told Judge Pannell Nidas scheme in detail. He opened a fake debt collection agency to gain access to databases full of individuals personal information. He would then steal peoples ID and find unclaimed funds, refunds from the U.S. Department of Housing and Urban Development, stolen U.S. treasury checks and refunds from fraudulent U.S. income tax returns.
> 
> Nida had St. Julien open UPS mailboxes and bank checking accounts using those fake identities, deposit those checks, then pocket the money.
> 
> 
> 
> Later, he created fake auto dealerships and then get auto loans for phantom cars.
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. Secret Service, working with the state consumer protection agency, caught St. Julien first, then was able to procure Nidas laptop with oodles of evidence that he could not refute.
> 
> 
> 
> Nida said in court that he takes full responsibility for my actions and expressed regret for hurting his family and any individuals and institutions affected by his fraud. It was a dumb situation I put myself in, he said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did provide some context for his actions. In 2009, Nida had just left prison after five years for federal racketeering charges related to auto title fraud. He and Parks married and she soon signed on to be part of Real Housewives of Atlanta.
> 
> 
> 
> Apollo Nida (right) in a sketch in the courtroom with his attorney Thomas Bever (left).
> 
> Apollo Nida (right) in a sketch in the courtroom with his attorney Thomas Bever (left). CREDIT: Richard Miller via WSB
> 
> 
> 
> He said she was making far more money than him and he felt pressure to keep up. (He cited a $600,000 contract for her but didnt say how long that was supposed to last.) Without easy legitimate ways to make quick money, he opted for this illegal scheme instead. But he claimed to her he was running a legitimate debt recovery firm and kept her firmly in the dark.
> 
> 
> 
> He said he even had a nervous breakdown at one point over the pressures to sustain a lifestyle befitting of a reality show star. And once he started the scheme, he found it difficult to stop. I got sucked in and engulfed and lost sight of things, he said.
> 
> 
> 
> Nida said he often didnt think about whether this was hurting anybody because he was primarily targeting private businesses and the government, not individuals. And in the case of unclaimed property, what were the odds these folks would ever claim them?
> 
> 
> 
> An attempt to open a legal halfway house fell through, he said, because he was on probation for his prior conviction.
> 
> 
> 
> Its my fault at the end of the day, he said.
> 
> 
> 
> Parks joined the show in 2010 and Nida has been a regular presence.
> 
> The Real Housewives of Atlanta wrapped its season with a third reunion show this past Sunday, drawing a best-ever reunion rating of 4.3 million viewers. The Porsha Williams Watch What Happens Live right afterwards, kept nearly everyone around: 3.9 million viewers.
> 
> Parks is expected to be back on the show season seven, which should be starting production soon. Since Nida is not expected to go to prison until July, this storyline will definitely play out in front of the cameras.




Great idea their Apollo (NOT!). Now your sons will grow up without a father because you wanted to keep up with The Joneses.

And honestly, I'm not sure if I'm buying the whole "Phaedra didn't know" story either.


----------



## TC1

Yeah, He was bringing in money from somewhere!!, and it wasn't being a light skinned Tyson Beckford either. SMDH


----------



## limom

Kansashalo said:


> Great idea their Apollo (NOT!). Now your sons will grow up without a father because you wanted to keep up with The Joneses.
> 
> And honestly, I'm not sure if I'm buying the whole "Phaedra didn't know" story either.



I have to agree that Phaedra is way too shrewd and smart not to know what time it is.
It is very interesting that appolo felt compel to add this tidbit in his plea...


----------



## KathyB

limom said:


> I agree that she most likely can't afford that car
> I thought it was a short term rental.



I might be wrong, but they lease Bentleys?


----------



## djsmom

Nenes photo shoot for "Zumanity"


----------



## bag-princess

djsmom said:


> Nenes photoshops for "Zumanity"





work it hunni!!!!


----------



## AECornell

I just finished part 3. God, Nene is such a smug b*tch.


----------



## Ginger Tea

bag-princess said:


> work it hunni!!!!




She looks good.  Appreciate her going back to this hairstyle.


----------



## dr.pepper

AECornell said:


> I just finished part 3. God, Nene is such a smug b*tch.



Isn't she? 

She's working though! See how above the others her projects are? 

I don't buy Phaedra didn't know what Apollo was up to. He isn't clever or careful enough to pull off something like they described imho. I think she got knocked up and felt she had to marry him for whatever reason. His pompous demeanor, zero education and lack of job skills would have equated to kicking him to the curb if she hadn't gotten pregnant. 

Lesson: use a condom.


----------



## michie

Kansashalo said:


> Great idea their Apollo (NOT!). Now your sons will grow up without a father because you wanted to keep up with The Joneses.
> 
> And honestly, I'm not sure if I'm buying the whole "Phaedra didn't know" story either.



Don't believe that he did this to "keep up appearances". Sorry. He did it because he got away with it. And, I certainly don't believe Phaedra didn't have a hand (or both) in this. Wayyyy too much masterminding for Apollo's dumb azz to do by himself. His accomplices didn't look much smarter, either.


----------



## cjy

So Apollo plead guilty.


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> She looks good.  Appreciate her going back to this hairstyle.





yes!!!!  that is the one for her to keep!!!


----------



## coachtags

I know you all will find out the background on Apollo better than I can.  I was watching Wendy Williams this morning and she was reporting about Apollo pleading guilty.  She started talking about his upbringing.  She said Apollo saw his own Mother die of a heroin overdose at 7, however I thought they showed his Mother in one of the episodes.  WW said he didn't start school till 3rd grade (which would somewhat explain his general stupidity).  She said after that he went from group home to group home and was stealing cars and getting into trouble around 16. 

How ironic that this is the man that Phaedra said she prayed for God to send her a "clean" man.  Not sure if she was just referring "clean" to him not having children out of wedlock, but Apollo kept his hands quite dirty.

Does anyone else know more about Apollo's background?


----------



## Ginger Tea

coachtags said:


> I know you all will find out the background on Apollo better than I can.  I was watching Wendy Williams this morning and she was reporting about Apollo pleading guilty.  She started talking about his upbringing.  She said Apollo saw his own Mother die of a heroin overdose at 7, however I thought they showed his Mother in one of the episodes.  WW said he didn't start school till 3rd grade (which would somewhat explain his general stupidity).  She said after that he went from group home to group home and was stealing cars and getting into trouble around 16.
> 
> How ironic that this is the man that Phaedra said she prayed for God to send her a "clean" man.  Not sure if she was just referring "clean" to him not having children out of wedlock, but Apollo kept his hands quite dirty.
> 
> Does anyone else know more about Apollo's background?








Apollo starts off talking about his mother OD'ing on heroin when he was just seven years old.  He says she had it tough because she was a German woman shunned for being in a relationship with a black man.  He met his father around age 20 but didn't have anything to do with that side of his family.  "She was kind of pushed out. So she turned to the streets. And the streets will eat you up."


On her drug use, "Being from the streets, Ive always been around things of that nature."  He adds, "The streets kind of raised me. From that situation, I went from foster home to this person to that person. I  got some structure probably around 10 when I moved to my great-aunts in the [Atlanta] suburbs and started going to school regularly."  Apollo shares that he didn't start school until the third grade.  He jumped a few grades in between and he did graduate high school. 

Apollo also shared that he's been hustling and making money since he was pre-teen, making $500-600 a week mowing lawns at age eleven. 

Apollo on trying out college in the Bahamas, "I was trying to study international marketing for about a year."  He then explains how he wound up in the Bahamas to begin with.  "Im a master barber by trade. So my uncle used to cut my hair. You have this Caucasian guy trying to cut a stylish haircut for a Black kid. No skills, bless him. So when I got to my aunt, I wanted to go to this dance and he wasnt there to cut my hair. I was 12. He was like, You can do it. I had mirrors. I cut my hair. And man, I liked it. So I just started cutting hair and got better and better. Then [after I started working as a barber], I wind up meeting a guy who became my mentor. His whole family was from Nassau. He also had a store in Nassau." 

This man led him to real estate  staging houses.  "He used to do estate sales. In a house that is like a gaudy house, we would dress the house. This is when I got into staging houses for real estate companies. So I decided to start working with him. I figured I could get into this marketing thing on an international level and thats how I wound up in Nassau." 

That didn't last too long and he wound up back in the states and joined in some illegal activities.  "I started involving myself in illicit things. I was really infatuated with cars. So I met a couple guys that were into stolen cars. I came back (to the U.S.) because I realized that I could potentially send cars over there to Nassau, then send them on further. And what they do, they auction [the cars] off at the dock. So as long as you have the title, its going to check out, and then youre going to pretty much get a check or a wire transfer. So if I could get the title, I could get full value for the car. And sometimes, if I could just do paperwork on the vehicle, I could still put it in the container and send it over there. So youre going to put the car on the market and say, Hey, lets just take this Lexus. Give me $3,000. Thats nothing for it. The Lexus is $60,000, $70,000."

When asked who he's bringing these cars to, "Its crews, pretty much. So you would start getting phone calls about, Hey, theres an LS 400, 96 model, zero miles, da, da, da, da. And then you would negotiate the buy. Those guys back then werent really smart about it. They would just have a connection in the tag office. But then the VIN number still registers stolen. So then they would just change the last four numbers of the VIN, just so it would go through the system. Back then those guys were not physically changing it. They were just changing it in the system just to get a tag." 

Apollo wasn't worried about getting caught, "For me, I think it became kind of survival. At that point, when I got my first checkIt was probably like $20,000, and I was like 16?  I didnt need anybody at that pointnone of the older men."  The interviewer asks how long he did this. "All the way up until I got busted in 2003. Thats seven years." 

He served six years of 18 year sentence.  And the only reason he got caught is because the "right" agent looked at his I.D., otherwise he wouldn't have been caught that day.  He gives the play by play of the day he was arrested  again, check out the magazine on Tuesday for the full story, it's worth it!

He also shared his first days in prison, missing his lavish lifestyle. "I mean, at 22 years old, Im missing my massage, my manicures, pedicures; Im missing my Posturepedic; Im missing my trips; Im missing my women. There are facets of life that you grow accustomed to. So not this steel bunk that hurts your a##. I just was like, This is bulls#@t, man. Let me out.

He talked a bit about dating Phaedra before he went to prison and her repping the guy who testified against him.  She did resign from the case eventually.  

Aside from bulking up, Apollo became a student of religion in prison.  "I studied three religions when I was down: Buddhism, Islam and Christianity. I also led ministry when I was in there, like a congregation. You really have to dig deep. You have to figure out, Hey, all your friends have left. What are you going to do when you come out? This girl ran off with your money. The other one ran off with your cars and money and your clothes.

He claims he wasn't in contact with Phaedra during his prison years at all.  "A lot of people thought she was there. No, she was never there."

Apollo and Phaedra reconnected after prison and she was engaged to another man, but they quickly reunited and got hitched!  They started dating in June or July and got married in November.   He says marrying so quickly after prison may not have been the best choice.  "It mightve been the wrong thing to do, considering all things. But for me it was structure. For her, she knew that she could trust me. Ive always lived on my own. For me, I was like, Okay, if I get married, then I cant just run and be sneaking. I cant go to L.A. and not come home. You have to report back to somebody.  But then along came baby #1.  "So then when you drop the kid in the bucket, its even more. Now you definitely have to be accountable. So thats what I was creating."

Does he feel Phaedra's in charge in their relationship, like it seems on the show? "Yeah. And right now, I continue to kick myself because hindsight is 20/20. For me, I had one goal when I came home, to get Apollo together. So yeah, yeah, yeah, whatever youre talking about over here, I dont care. So everything that you would say and do, even the TV showthere are things that shouldve been implemented that werent, like the first contract. Were on the show together. The concept was convicted felon and the lawyer mesh. Thats the first instance of my and her existence. So I shouldve said, What am I getting myself into here?

He continued on about the show and their marriage and working hard to establish himself in business.  "I opened up an office, incorporated a business called One Eleven. And I was getting a bad rap because everyone was like, Oh, hes a bum. He lives off of her. But no one even knew me. It made me feel bad because Im just like, How do I put myself in a better light? The first impression is that everlasting impression, pretty much."

On his legal issues  he maintained that he and Phaedra aren't going to jail.  "No. Whats going on with me right now is a criminal complaint that I have to answer to. In due time, Ill have my day in court.  Criminal complaint is when the U.S. government, they feel like they have information about you that is worthy enough to bring you in on questioning. And at some point you have to answer their questions.  The criminal complaint is bank fraud, wire fraud.  Thats the allegations that they have against me. "

He's not worried, "I dont really get nervous. And this is not just boasting or bragging." He says it is what it is, "Youve got to hold on tight. At the end of the day, its like spilled milk. Hey, its spilled. It is what it is. Ive had time to prepare. But were just waiting for it to all play out in court. I did turn myself in to authorities and they released me on a $25,000 bond."









Photo Credit: Sister2Sister


----------



## Ginger Tea

This is old but Apollo commented on the one-liner at his wife's birthday.  Says he gave a 15 minute speech to Phay but it was cut to that one-liner making him look like a jerk.


URL:http://s2smagazine.com/92153/exclusive-apollo-nida-speaks-out-on-phaedra-parks-birthday-speech/


----------



## Ginger Tea

Cont'd....

Apollo is pretty sure Phaedra is nervous about how it'll harm her, "PhaedraIm sure shes nervous because at the end of the day, 'Im [Phaedra] putting my career in jeopardy, putting my connections, everything on the line dealing with you.'"  He knows it's bad for himself and the network, too, "Its bad for Bravo. Its bad for me. Im trying to project myself in a more positive light. I mean, hell, I just came from speaking to Vanderbilt and Tennessee State. Youre talking, like, 2,000-plus children, and trying to tell them 'Do the right thing.'"

What Phaedra thinks of him speaking out now, "Oh, she doesnt like it, just like the network. But enoughs enough. At some point you get fed up with certain things and you feel like, You know what? I do have an opinion.

On his marriage surviving reality TV, "Well, I definitely love her. Ive grown to love her more. At one point, I was her biggest fan. I really was. I really admired everything that she did as a woman. I think that we have lost sight of the true picture, which is that we did take an oath to God and we did build a family and a brand. Whatever has come of this reality fiasco, we have had two beautiful children, and at the end of the day, I only wish her the best. I cant say if its going to last. But I hope that it does last, but theres an issue with the hope and the but in a sentence. If something doesnt change and we dont start to cherish and respect one another, then I refuse to be miserable, hands down."


----------



## limom

So who was the older woman on the show?????
And who fed him canned vegetables????
I am highly skeptical of this new life story at this point.
And sorry appolo but the next destination is jail.


----------



## bag-princess

it always makes me soooooo sad to hear about children in foster homes going from home to home to home!  no child should have to live that way.   one of our news stations does a "wednesday's child" segment where they showcase a foster child and to hear some of  them say they just want a forever family to love them breaks my heart!


----------



## Ginger Tea

bag-princess said:


> it always makes me soooooo sad to hear about children in foster homes going from home to home to home!  no child should have to live that way.   one of our news stations does a "wednesday's child" segment where they showcase a foster child and to hear some of  them say they just want a forever family to love them breaks my heart!




I always say a you never know what a persons been through in their life.  Apollo's life doesn't excuse his actions, but it certainly gives insight into the life he's led.


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> I always say a you never know what a persons been through in their life.  *Apollo's life doesn't excuse his actions, but it certainly gives insight into the life he's led*.




yes ITA!!!!!   


my son knew a girl - she saw her mother shoot and kill her father and it did a number on her!  she was not in and out of jail but she was bounced around from family to family because she was hard to handle.  they attempted to get her therapy but i seriously doubt the state was all that concerned about her real state of mind.  as soon as she hit 18 it was "see ya'! wouldn't want to be ya'!"   just sad.


----------



## Ladybug09

limom said:


> So who was the older woman on the show?????
> And who fed him canned vegetables????
> I am highly skeptical of this new life story at this point.
> And sorry appolo but the next destination is jail.



I don't see how what he's doing is any different than what Angela Stanton did. He's going to the press basically telling all about his past and how he did what he did, and he's not being vilified the way that she was in the media.






Ginger Tea said:


> I always say a you never know what a persons been through in their life.  Apollo's life doesn't excuse his actions, but it certainly gives insight into the life he's led.


Doesn't excuse his actions at all. My mom and her siblings have been through a lot in their life, including the death of their mother at a very young age shuffled from home to home, but they still managed to make productive citizens out of themselves. It's a choice that you have to make. Yes your environment does influence you but ultimately it does become your choice to.

Also.  Phaedra married him so fast, because her behind was pregnant. No speculation about that.


----------



## pquiles

Ginger Tea said:


> Apollo starts off talking about his mother OD'ing on heroin when he was just seven years old.  He says she had it tough because she was a German woman shunned for being in a relationship with a black man.  He met his father around age 20 but didn't have anything to do with that side of his family.  "She was kind of pushed out. So she turned to the streets. And the streets will eat you up."
> 
> 
> On her drug use, "Being from the streets, Ive always been around things of that nature."  He adds, "The streets kind of raised me. From that situation, I went from foster home to this person to that person. I  got some structure probably around 10 when I moved to my great-aunts in the [Atlanta] suburbs and started going to school regularly."  Apollo shares that he didn't start school until the third grade.  He jumped a few grades in between and he did graduate high school.
> 
> Apollo also shared that he's been hustling and making money since he was pre-teen, making $500-600 a week mowing lawns at age eleven.
> 
> Apollo on trying out college in the Bahamas, "I was trying to study international marketing for about a year."  He then explains how he wound up in the Bahamas to begin with.  "Im a master barber by trade. So my uncle used to cut my hair. You have this Caucasian guy trying to cut a stylish haircut for a Black kid. No skills, bless him. So when I got to my aunt, I wanted to go to this dance and he wasnt there to cut my hair. I was 12. He was like, You can do it. I had mirrors. I cut my hair. And man, I liked it. So I just started cutting hair and got better and better. Then [after I started working as a barber], I wind up meeting a guy who became my mentor. His whole family was from Nassau. He also had a store in Nassau."
> 
> This man led him to real estate  staging houses.  "He used to do estate sales. In a house that is like a gaudy house, we would dress the house. This is when I got into staging houses for real estate companies. So I decided to start working with him. I figured I could get into this marketing thing on an international level and thats how I wound up in Nassau."
> 
> That didn't last too long and he wound up back in the states and joined in some illegal activities.  "I started involving myself in illicit things. I was really infatuated with cars. So I met a couple guys that were into stolen cars. I came back (to the U.S.) because I realized that I could potentially send cars over there to Nassau, then send them on further. And what they do, they auction [the cars] off at the dock. So as long as you have the title, its going to check out, and then youre going to pretty much get a check or a wire transfer. So if I could get the title, I could get full value for the car. And sometimes, if I could just do paperwork on the vehicle, I could still put it in the container and send it over there. So youre going to put the car on the market and say, Hey, lets just take this Lexus. Give me $3,000. Thats nothing for it. The Lexus is $60,000, $70,000."
> 
> When asked who he's bringing these cars to, "Its crews, pretty much. So you would start getting phone calls about, Hey, theres an LS 400, 96 model, zero miles, da, da, da, da. And then you would negotiate the buy. Those guys back then werent really smart about it. They would just have a connection in the tag office. But then the VIN number still registers stolen. So then they would just change the last four numbers of the VIN, just so it would go through the system. Back then those guys were not physically changing it. They were just changing it in the system just to get a tag."
> 
> Apollo wasn't worried about getting caught, "For me, I think it became kind of survival. At that point, when I got my first checkIt was probably like $20,000, and I was like 16?  I didnt need anybody at that pointnone of the older men."  The interviewer asks how long he did this. "All the way up until I got busted in 2003. Thats seven years."
> 
> He served six years of 18 year sentence.  And the only reason he got caught is because the "right" agent looked at his I.D., otherwise he wouldn't have been caught that day.  He gives the play by play of the day he was arrested  again, check out the magazine on Tuesday for the full story, it's worth it!
> 
> He also shared his first days in prison, missing his lavish lifestyle. "I mean, at 22 years old, Im missing my massage, my manicures, pedicures; Im missing my Posturepedic; Im missing my trips; Im missing my women. There are facets of life that you grow accustomed to. So not this steel bunk that hurts your a##. I just was like, This is bulls#@t, man. Let me out.
> 
> He talked a bit about dating Phaedra before he went to prison and her repping the guy who testified against him.  She did resign from the case eventually.
> 
> Aside from bulking up, Apollo became a student of religion in prison.  "I studied three religions when I was down: Buddhism, Islam and Christianity. I also led ministry when I was in there, like a congregation. You really have to dig deep. You have to figure out, Hey, all your friends have left. What are you going to do when you come out? This girl ran off with your money. The other one ran off with your cars and money and your clothes.
> 
> He claims he wasn't in contact with Phaedra during his prison years at all.  "A lot of people thought she was there. No, she was never there."
> 
> Apollo and Phaedra reconnected after prison and she was engaged to another man, but they quickly reunited and got hitched!  They started dating in June or July and got married in November.   He says marrying so quickly after prison may not have been the best choice.  "It mightve been the wrong thing to do, considering all things. But for me it was structure. For her, she knew that she could trust me. Ive always lived on my own. For me, I was like, Okay, if I get married, then I cant just run and be sneaking. I cant go to L.A. and not come home. You have to report back to somebody.  But then along came baby #1.  "So then when you drop the kid in the bucket, its even more. Now you definitely have to be accountable. So thats what I was creating."
> 
> Does he feel Phaedra's in charge in their relationship, like it seems on the show? "Yeah. And right now, I continue to kick myself because hindsight is 20/20. For me, I had one goal when I came home, to get Apollo together. So yeah, yeah, yeah, whatever youre talking about over here, I dont care. So everything that you would say and do, even the TV showthere are things that shouldve been implemented that werent, like the first contract. Were on the show together. The concept was convicted felon and the lawyer mesh. Thats the first instance of my and her existence. So I shouldve said, What am I getting myself into here?
> 
> He continued on about the show and their marriage and working hard to establish himself in business.  "I opened up an office, incorporated a business called One Eleven. And I was getting a bad rap because everyone was like, Oh, hes a bum. He lives off of her. But no one even knew me. It made me feel bad because Im just like, How do I put myself in a better light? The first impression is that everlasting impression, pretty much."
> 
> On his legal issues  he maintained that he and Phaedra aren't going to jail.  "No. Whats going on with me right now is a criminal complaint that I have to answer to. In due time, Ill have my day in court.  Criminal complaint is when the U.S. government, they feel like they have information about you that is worthy enough to bring you in on questioning. And at some point you have to answer their questions.  The criminal complaint is bank fraud, wire fraud.  Thats the allegations that they have against me. "
> 
> He's not worried, "I dont really get nervous. And this is not just boasting or bragging." He says it is what it is, "Youve got to hold on tight. At the end of the day, its like spilled milk. Hey, its spilled. It is what it is. Ive had time to prepare. But were just waiting for it to all play out in court. I did turn myself in to authorities and they released me on a $25,000 bond."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Credit: Sister2Sister




There were inconsistencies in his story... Or maybe just difficult to follow.  Especially the Bahamian mentor or how he came to be in the Bahamas.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> I don't see how what he's doing is any different than what Angela Stanton did. He's going to the press basically telling all about his past and how he did what he did, and he's not being vilified the way that she was in the media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't excuse his actions at all. My mom and her siblings have been through a lot in their life, including the death of their mother at a very young age shuffled from home to home, but they still managed to make productive citizens out of themselves. It's a choice that you have to make. Yes your environment does influence you but ultimately it does become your choice to.
> 
> Also.  Phaedra married him so fast, because her behind was pregnant. No speculation about that.




No one said anything about it providing him with an excuse for his actions. It just gives you some insight into who he is and why. You can take one situation between two people and it will affect them both very differently. I grew up with a good friend whose mother was shot and killed by her boyfriend and his two little sisters where they're at home at the time. They both are very good women and did not turn into a life of crime because of it. But they had extended family that took them and to raise them and treat them the way they were supposed to be.  And they did not have to grow up in foster homes.I agree his choices were are all his own and he will have to deal with the results!


----------



## keodi

Ladybug09 said:


> I don't see how what he's doing is any different than what Angela Stanton did. He's going to the press basically telling all about his past and how he did what he did, and* he's not being vilified the way that she was in the media*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't excuse his actions at all. My mom and her siblings have been through a lot in their life, including the death of their mother at a very young age shuffled from home to home, but they still managed to make productive citizens out of themselves. It's a choice that you have to make. Yes your environment does influence you but ultimately it does become your choice to.
> 
> Also.  Phaedra married him so fast, because her behind was pregnant. No speculation about that.



I agree!


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> No one said anything about it providing him with an excuse for his actions. It just gives you some insight into who he is and why. You can take one situation between two people and it will affect them both very differently. I grew up with a good friend whose mother was shot and killed by her boyfriend and his two little sisters where they're at home at the time. They both are very good women and did not turn into a life of crime because of it. But they had extended family that took them and to raise them and treat them the way they were supposed to be.  And they did not have to grow up in foster homes.I agree his choices were are all his own and he will have to deal with the results!


The thing is why is it the first time we hear about this childhood story?
If it was true why even make up the story about canned vegetable?
Apollo needs more people....


----------



## Ginger Tea

Ladybug09 said:


> I don't see how what he's doing is any different than what Angela Stanton did. He's going to the press basically telling all about his past and how he did what he did, and he's not being vilified the way that she was in the media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't excuse his actions at all. My mom and her siblings have been through a lot in their life, including the death of their mother at a very young age shuffled from home to home, but they still managed to make productive citizens out of themselves. It's a choice that you have to make. Yes your environment does influence you but ultimately it does become your choice to.
> 
> Also.  Phaedra married him so fast, because her behind was pregnant. No speculation about that.




Can't knock the woman for marrying the father of her child.  That was her choice to make whether a shotgun wedding or not.  That's been going on for centuries.  They love each other but they don't know how to make it work despite the negative upbringing.  You have to like the person as well as love them without rose colored glasses. Marriage is knowing what the other persons flaws, ignorance, background, etc. are and being willing to accept them.  What can I tell you.


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> *The thing is why is it the first time we hear about this childhood story?*
> If it was true why even make up the story about canned vegetable?
> Apollo needs more people....




good question!  




Ginger Tea said:


> Can't knock the woman for marrying the father of her child.  That was her choice to make whether a shotgun wedding or not.  That's been going on for centuries.  They love each other but they don't know how to make it work despite the negative upbringing.  You have to like the person as well as love them without rose colored glasses. Marriage is knowing what the other persons flaws, ignorance, background, etc. are and being willing to accept them.  *What can I tell you.*




you just said it perfectly!!


----------



## LADC_chick

It's possible that his mother OD'd but didn't die.


----------



## Ginger Tea

limom said:


> The thing is why is it the first time we hear about this childhood story?
> 
> If it was true why even make up the story about canned vegetable?
> 
> Apollo needs more people....




Haven't heard anything about the other husbands childhood either.  Too, he is the only husband whose facing jail time, so maybe this mag wanted to get some insight into his background.  Seems like when a person is facing jail time, people want to know more about you and tend to do further digging/research for background info.  You never know.


----------



## bag-princess

LADC_chick said:


> It's possible that his mother OD'd but didn't die.




good point.


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> No one said anything about it providing him with an excuse for his actions. It just gives you some insight into who he is and why. You can take one situation between two people and it will affect them both very differently. I grew up with a good friend whose mother was shot and killed by her boyfriend and his two little sisters where they're at home at the time. They both are very good women and did not turn into a life of crime because of it. But they had extended family that took them and to raise them and treat them the way they were supposed to be.  And they did not have to grow up in foster homes.I agree his choices were are all his own and he will have to deal with the results!



I'm not talking about You or anyone else in this thread. I was addressing the Article. Insight or Not, my beliefs/opinions and thoughts still stand. You, nor others have to agree with this.


----------



## Ladybug09

limom said:


> The thing is why is it the first time we hear about this childhood story?
> If it was true why even make up the story about canned vegetable?
> Apollo needs more people....




He's trying to garner sympathy in the media.






Ginger Tea said:


> Can't knock the woman for marrying the father of her child.  That was her choice to make whether a shotgun wedding or not.  That's been going on for centuries.  They love each other but they don't know how to make it work despite the negative upbringing.  You have to like the person as well as love them without rose colored glasses. Marriage is knowing what the other persons flaws, ignorance, background, etc. are and being willing to accept them.  What can I tell you.


I'm not knocking her for marrying him, I'm knocking her for her hypocrisy.


----------



## bag-princess

*Apollo Nida Made Plea Deal With The Feds To Be An Informant*






via _*TMZ*_:
 Apollo Nida made a deal with the feds that has landed many an informant in concrete shoes.
Nida copped a plea Tuesday to wire and  bank fraud, and TMZ has learned under the terms of the deal he agreed to  act in an &#8220;undercover investigative capacity&#8221; for the feds.
Here&#8217;s what we don&#8217;t understand &#8230; the  plea deal is now available to the public, so what idiot is going to  spill his guts to Nida now?
It gets even weirder. Nida has agreed  to allow the feds to record conversations he may have with other  criminal suspects. Again, it&#8217;s like screaming through a bullhorn, &#8220;Don&#8217;t  talk to that dude!&#8221;
Nida stole the identities of more than 50 people and laundered more than $2.3 million &#8230; so the government claims.
Nida could be sentenced to 30 years in prison, but that&#8217;s worst case scenario. The judge will formally sentence him in July.
Hopefully, real life snitching will work out better for Nida than it did on &#8220;The Sopranos.&#8221;



http://realitywives.net/blogs/apollo-nida-made-plea-deal-informant/


------------------------------------------------------------



why was this made public????
​


----------



## Ladybug09

Soooo, he did EXACTLY What Angela Stanton did...


It may have been made public because he's already given them the information and it may no longer have any bearing on the other cases.

Also, unless he is a protected informant, that info can be released. TMZ may have filed a FOIA request to get this info.



bag-princess said:


> *Apollo Nida Made Plea Deal With The Feds To Be An Informant*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via _*TMZ*_:
> Apollo Nida made a deal with the feds that has landed many an informant in concrete shoes.
> Nida copped a plea Tuesday to wire and  bank fraud, and TMZ has learned under the terms of the deal he agreed to  act in an undercover investigative capacity for the feds.
> Heres what we dont understand  the  plea deal is now available to the public, so what idiot is going to  spill his guts to Nida now?
> It gets even weirder. Nida has agreed  to allow the feds to record conversations he may have with other  criminal suspects. Again, its like screaming through a bullhorn, Dont  talk to that dude!
> Nida stole the identities of more than 50 people and laundered more than $2.3 million  so the government claims.
> Nida could be sentenced to 30 years in prison, but thats worst case scenario. The judge will formally sentence him in July.
> Hopefully, real life snitching will work out better for Nida than it did on The Sopranos.
> 
> 
> 
> http://realitywives.net/blogs/apollo-nida-made-plea-deal-informant/
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> why was this made public????
> ​


----------



## bag-princess

no criminal in their right mind would have a convo with him now!!!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> no criminal in their right mind would have a convo with him now!!!!!



Nope, he's now a "snitch"...but hey, I'd snitch and be in my warm bed than to go to jail!


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Soooo, he did EXACTLY What Angela Stanton did...
> 
> 
> *It may have been made public because he's already given them the information and it may no longer have any bearing on the other cases.*
> 
> Also, unless he is a protected informant, that info can be released. TMZ may have filed a FOIA request to get this info.




i am sure he gave them plenty but they obviously want more.

 it says "has agreed  to allow the feds to record conversations he may have with other  criminal suspects." - they expect more of these talks to take place.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Nope, he's now a "snitch"...but hey, I'd snitch and be in my warm bed than to go to jail!





if he lives long enough to do that!  he is a marked man now!


----------



## Ginger Tea

Ladybug09 said:


> I'm not knocking her for marrying him, I'm knocking her for her hypocrisy.




Think there's a bit or touch of that in everyone when it comes to family.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Wasn't this the arrangement/agreement or plea deal that was in place that allowed him to be out on bond? 

Thought that was the plan, he would drop dime and depending on what info he provided had the possibility of pleading to a lesser sentence. Could be wrong, of course.


----------



## Ginger Tea

bag-princess said:


> i am sure he gave them plenty but they obviously want more.
> 
> it says "has agreed  to allow the feds to record conversations he may have with other  criminal suspects." - they expect more of these talks to take place.




As already presented, unless these talks are in foreign countries without access to media, who in their right mind would have such an incriminating conversation with him. Not everyone engaging in illegal activities is dumb as a nail.


----------



## Ladybug09

Ginger Tea said:


> As already presented, unless these talks are in foreign countries without access to media, who in their right mind would have such an incriminating conversation with him. Not everyone engaging in illegal activities is dumb as a nail.



Word!


----------



## limom

What a prince! A criminal and a snitch.
Since his status as an informant has been made public, I wonder what kind of problems he will encounter while inside.


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> As already presented, unless these talks are in foreign countries without access to media, who in their right mind would have such an incriminating conversation with him. *Not everyone engaging in illegal activities is dumb as a nail.*




they would have to be worse than him!!!!!


and i would not be caught standing within several hundred yards of him anywhere in public if he is working with the feds!


----------



## Ginger Tea

And, plea deal involves being used by Feds, at will, to incriminate other people. But will also plead to the lesser of the charges which could be 10-12 years, but does not necessarily mean he will serve that amount of time. 

So, riddle me this, riddle me that, when is he supposed to engage in this wiretapping activity if he's locked up?


----------



## Ginger Tea

bag-princess said:


> they would have to be worse than him!!!!!
> 
> 
> and i would not be caught standing within several hundred yards of him anywhere in public if he is working with the feds!




Everyone would have to be on their p's & q's.  Dare not say you sped up to go through a yellow light on Peachtree Street.


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> Everyone would have to be on their p's & q's.  Dare not say you sped up to go through a yellow light on Peachtree Street.


----------



## djsmom

Nene Zumanity photo shoot


----------



## Ginger Tea

And so it begins...


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> View attachment 2608567
> 
> 
> And so it begins...





i saw that pic yesterday!  oh boy!!!


----------



## sgj99

michie said:


> Don't believe that he did this to "keep up appearances". Sorry. He did it because he got away with it. And, I certainly don't believe Phaedra didn't have a hand (or both) in this. Wayyyy too much masterminding for Apollo's dumb azz to do by himself. His accomplices didn't look much smarter, either.


----------



## bag-princess

Lisa Wu's new tv show -




*TV One Presents Hollywood Divas With Elise Neal, Golden Brooks, Paula Jai Parker, Countess Vaughn & Lisa Wu*







[via press release from TV One]




*TV ONE TO EXPAND HIT DIVA FRANCHISE WITH LAUNCH OF NEW SERIES HOLLYWOOD DIVAS*


*
*
New Reality Series to Feature Elise Neal, Golden Brooks, Paula Jai Parker, Countess Vaughn and Lisa Wu




SILVER SPRING, MD  May 7, 2014  TV  One will add Hollywood Divas to its line-up of its hit reality series  R&B Divas Atlanta and R&B Divas LA. The announcement was made  today by DAngela Proctor, SVP Programming and Production, TV One. The  new one-hour reality show, currently in production in Los Angeles, will  join the network schedule in Q4 2014.
Hollywood Divas follows actresses Elise  Neal (The Hughleys), Golden Brooks (Girlfriends), Paula Jai Parker  (Hustle and Flow), Countess Vaughn (The Parkers) and Lisa Wu (Real  Housewives of Atlanta) as they navigate life attempting to stay relevant  in the unpredictable entertainment industry.


TV Ones audience has a passion for  programming that reveals the private stories behind the public lives of  Black artists, said Proctor. The Hollywood Divas willingness to share  their, experiences with inequality and obstacles when it comes to the  Hollywood merry-go-round is the foundation of this series. How these  women are personally affected by this phenomenon and how they  individually handle the pressure, is where the Hollywood Diva stories  begins.


We are excited to be a part of the TV  One family on this groundbreaking series about the lives of Black  Actresses in Hollywood, remarked executive producers Carlos King and  Todd Tucker. Our goal is to continue the success of capturing  compelling stories about women from all walks of life.




*Elise Neal*
Known for her starring roles in the  television series KVille, Ant Farm, The Cape, The Hughleys, All of Us  and TV Ones Belles, Elise Neal made her film debut in John Singletons  Rosewood. Her other film credits include Scream 2, Money Talks and Love  Ranch. Neal shines in her work in indie features including Restaurant,  1982, The Undershepherd, an ABFF best picture winner, and of course the  powerhouse Oscar nominated Hustle and Flow, which also won the Sundance  Audience Award.




*Golden Brooks*
Golden Brooks is best known for her  portrayal of the character Maya Wilkes on the sitcom Girlfriends. She  also directed an episode titled Hustle & Dough, and wrote a 2007  episode titled Snap Back, which featured guest star Erykah Badu.  Brooks won the Black Reel Awards for the film Motives and also starred  in Beauty Shop, Something New and the independent film The Inheritance.  Most recently Brooks appeared on the CW series, Hart of Dixie.




*Paula Jai Parker*
Comedian Paula Jai Parker began her  career on the FOX comedy program The Apollo Comedy Hour, filmed live at  the legendary Apollo Theater. She left the show after one year to pursue  a film career, taking memorable roles in the F. Gary Gray urban comedy  Friday and earned a Cable ACE Award for her role in the HBO anthology  presentation, Cosmic Slop. Parker returned to television for the WB  television series The Wayans Bros. opposite Shawn and Marlon Wayans.  Throughout the 1990s, she appeared in several short-lived shows,  including The Weird Al Show and David E. Kelleys Snoops. Between  television projects, she appeared in a number of films, including the  Million Man March docudrama Get on the Bus, Sprung, Why Do Fools Fall in  Love, 30 Years to Life and She Hate Me. She has also voiced characters  on the popular animated series The Proud Family.




*Countess Vaughn*
Countess Vaughn began her performing  career at the age of three singing at church. At age nine, she sang  Ill Be There to win the Star Search junior vocalist champion and  overall junior champion. Vaughn started her acting career on 227,  followed by roles in Thea, Hangin with Mr. Cooper and Roc. Outside of  television, she performed in the off-Broadway musical Mama and I Want to  Sing! Part 3. In 1998, Vaughn was honored with an NAACP Image Award for  Outstanding Supporting Actress in a Comedy Series for her performance  in Moesha. In 1992, Vaughn released her first album, Countess, featuring  a variety of songs, including dance music and R&B. The albums lead  single, a cover of James Browns Its A Mans, Mans, Mans World,  charted in the top-100 of the Billboard R&B/Hip-Hop Songs chart. She  starred in (and also sang the theme song for) the UPN sitcom, The  Parkers, from 1999 until the show ended in 2004. In 2011, Vaughn made  her return to television on the BET sitcom Lets Stay Together.




*Lisa Wu*
Lisa Wu shot to fame with her role on  Bravos The Real Housewives of Atlanta. She owns her own real estate  firm, Hartwell & Associates, a jewelry line called Wu Girls, a baby  clothing line, Hart 2 Hart Baby, and juggles a budding acting, modeling  and writing career. She recently wrapped production on First Impression,  a film also starring Lamman Rucker and Lisa Arrindell Anderson, and is  currently working on Atlanta Undercover.




http://realitywives.net/blogs/tv-one-presents-hollywood-divas/


----------



## lulilu

I am sure that AN's plea agreement was signed and in place long ago.  I am sure he did all the recording he was asked to do -- the agreement just became public because he entered his plea.

And for those who call him a rat and a snitch, it is the way of the world in criminal law.  When you get caught, you roll over on those who are more culpable.  In many instances it enables law enforcement to prosecute individuals it could otherwise not prove cases against.  We call them "cooperators."  And believe me, it is not easy being a cooperator -- at the beck and call of law enforcement.


----------



## zaara10

djsmom said:


> Nenes photo shoot for "Zumanity"



Wait, so nene had an issue w/ Kandi's adult sex toy line & the adult themed parties but she has no problem performing in an adult themed show? Oh well. At least the clown's in the circus where she belongs.


----------



## djsmom

Apollo apologizing to TI for the comment he made about working with the Feds.  TIs friend took the picture


----------



## Ginger Tea

Miss Sheree had some time on her hands...

http://youtu.be/fYj0ECYSeLc


----------



## Ginger Tea

zaara10 said:


> Wait, so nene had an issue w/ Kandi's adult sex toy line & the adult themed parties but she has no problem performing in an adult themed show? Oh well. At least the clown's in the circus where she belongs.




Watched that scene again.  Said she wasn't comfortable talking about Kandi's sex toys at that time in her life.  She stripped, in her 20's, yes, and has grown but doesn't mean at this stage of her life did she want a dildo up her rear now... That was three years ago, so who knows.

As to Zumanity, not sure she's performing but will be a host.


----------



## junqueprincess

A year ago I said I hope Nene doesn't quit rhoa because you never now how long these other gigs will last... And the gravy train doesn't last forever. Today I want her to quit, she was SO obnoxious at the reunion. The faces she made were childish and her responses to the other ladies and Andy were also rude. The only time I thought she acted in a way I could relate to was when she was trying to protect Porsha from speaking after the fight.


----------



## limom

http://www.tmz.com/2014/05/09/ti-apollo-nida-video-plea-deal-informant-snitch-fraud-confrontation/
Apollo Nida won't be comparing himself to T.I. anymore -- especially when it comes to snitching -- because the rapper and his crew put the fear of God into Apollo in Atlanta yesterday ... and the whole confrontation was recorded.

TMZ broke the story ... "Real Housewives of Atlanta" star Nida copped a plea with the Feds in his wire and bank fraud case -- and part of the terms included Nida agreeing to become an informant to help catch other crooks. Aka snitching.

Nida tried to downplay our story with a tweet ... claiming T.I. and Michael Vick signed similar "snitching" deals in their cases. Big mistake. 

T.I. and a few of his boys caught up with Nida in a parking lot yesterday ... and made it extremely clear -- he better keep T.I.'s name out of  his mouth.

In the vid ... T.I. tells Nida their cases were not similar at all. 

T.I.'s right ... we've seen the documents and his plea agreement with the Feds does NOT include a so-called snitching clause.  

Nida has since deleted the tweet -- and after what happens in this video ... safe to say he won't be saying, tweeting, or even thinking anything about T.I. again.

Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2014/05/09/ti-ap...ant-snitch-fraud-confrontation/#ixzz31EtI0uFD


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> http://www.tmz.com/2014/05/09/ti-apollo-nida-video-plea-deal-informant-snitch-fraud-confrontation/
> Apollo Nida won't be comparing himself to T.I. anymore -- especially when it comes to snitching -- because the rapper and his crew put the fear of God into Apollo in Atlanta yesterday ... and the whole confrontation was recorded.
> 
> TMZ broke the story ... "Real Housewives of Atlanta" star Nida copped a plea with the Feds in his wire and bank fraud case -- and part of the terms included Nida agreeing to become an informant to help catch other crooks. Aka snitching.
> 
> Nida tried to downplay our story with a tweet ... claiming T.I. and Michael Vick signed similar "snitching" deals in their cases. Big mistake.
> 
> T.I. and a few of his boys caught up with Nida in a parking lot yesterday ... and made it extremely clear -- he better keep T.I.'s name out of  his mouth.
> 
> In the vid ... T.I. tells Nida their cases were not similar at all.
> 
> T.I.'s right ... we've seen the documents and his plea agreement with the Feds does NOT include a so-called snitching clause.
> 
> Nida has since deleted the tweet -- and after what happens in this video ... safe to say he won't be saying, tweeting, or even thinking anything about T.I. again.
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2014/05/09/ti-ap...ant-snitch-fraud-confrontation/#ixzz31EtI0uFD







:lolots::lolots:


'pollo better check himself!!!!!     when i read he said something about TI  i said "oh damn!!!! he done it now!!!"


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> Watched that scene again.  Said she wasn't comfortable talking about Kandi's sex toys at that time in her life.  She stripped, in her 20's, yes, and has grown but doesn't mean at this stage of her life did she want a dildo up her rear now... That was three years ago, so who knows.
> 
> *As to Zumanity, not sure she's performing but will be a host*.



right.



well i wouldn't have wanted to talk about that kind of thing either!!!  
kandi gets off on that kind off thing and that is fine but it would not be something i would share in public.


----------



## Ginger Tea

T I pleaded guilty to possession of unregistered machine guns and silencers, unlawful possession of machine guns and possession of firearms by a convicted felon. Serving a year. 
Some still wonder how he was able to receive a year with his background and with what he possessed. 

If these guys would stop getting involved with time wasting nonsense neither of them would be worried about who snitched and who didn't. Whose papers are different or not different.


----------



## needloub

TBH, I actually preferred this Nene during this reunion compared to earlier seasons (ie. "close your legs to married men;" jumping out of her seat, etc.).  She didn't take back her statements when she referenced Mama Joyce (who was acting like she was from the "gutter" lol) because she was told to, and she didn't give a "true" apology to those who were offended by her use of "queen."  Sometimes I dislike when the women get to the reunion and offer 500 different apologies...I would just prefer "I said what I said."


----------



## bag-princess

needloub said:


> TBH, I actually preferred this Nene during this reunion compared to earlier seasons (ie. "close your legs to married men;" jumping out of her seat, etc.).  She didn't take back her statements when she referenced Mama Joyce (who was acting like she was from the "gutter" lol) because she was told to, and she didn't give a "true" apology to those who were offended by her use of "queen."  Sometimes I dislike when the women get to the reunion and offer 500 different apologies...*I would just prefer "I said what I said."*





that still gives me life!!!!!!


ITA - own your ish if that is how you really feel!!!


----------



## limom

Ginger Tea said:


> T I pleaded guilty to possession of unregistered machine guns and silencers, unlawful possession of machine guns and possession of firearms by a convicted felon. Serving a year.
> Some still wonder how he was able to receive a year with his background and with what he possessed.
> 
> If these guys would stop getting involved with time wasting nonsense neither of them would be worried about who snitched and who didn't. Whose papers are different or not different.



Why is Apollo even talking about other people situations?
He is dumb as fuc$!


----------



## Ginger Tea

limom said:


> Why is Apollo even talking about other people situations?
> 
> He is dumb as fuc$!




Made reference to plea deals similar to his own I.e., Vick & TI bc many are slamming him that he's a snitch.  The TMZ video doesn't really have TI saying much other than person whose doing the taping stating his papers different than TI's papers.  Don't hear Apollo apologizing or TI asking why he said what he did, other than saying something like perception is reality. Not sure on exact wording. 

They're both dumb.  Go home to your families and stay off the witness stand.


----------



## limom

Ginger Tea said:


> Made reference to plea deals similar to his own I.e., Vick & TI bc many are slamming him that he's a snitch.  The TMZ video doesn't really have TI saying much other than person whose doing the taping stating his papers different than TI's papers.  Don't hear Apollo apologizing or TI asking why he said what he did, other than saying something like perception is reality. Not sure on exact wording.
> 
> They're both dumb.  Go home to your families and stay off the witness stand.



Well, he snitched and now has to live with the consequences.


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> Well, he snitched and now has to live with the consequences.





thank you!!!!   he does not need to mention anyone else!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

limom said:


> http://www.tmz.com/2014/05/09/ti-apollo-nida-video-plea-deal-informant-snitch-fraud-confrontation/
> Apollo Nida won't be comparing himself to T.I. anymore -- especially when it comes to snitching -- because the rapper and his crew put the fear of God into Apollo in Atlanta yesterday ... and the whole confrontation was recorded.
> 
> TMZ broke the story ... "Real Housewives of Atlanta" star Nida copped a plea with the Feds in his wire and bank fraud case -- and part of the terms included Nida agreeing to become an informant to help catch other crooks. Aka snitching.
> 
> Nida tried to downplay our story with a tweet ... claiming T.I. and Michael Vick signed similar "snitching" deals in their cases. Big mistake.
> 
> T.I. and a few of his boys caught up with Nida in a parking lot yesterday ... and made it extremely clear -- he better keep T.I.'s name out of  his mouth.
> 
> In the vid ... T.I. tells Nida their cases were not similar at all.
> 
> T.I.'s right ... we've seen the documents and his plea agreement with the Feds does NOT include a so-called snitching clause.
> 
> Nida has since deleted the tweet -- and after what happens in this video ... safe to say he won't be saying, tweeting, or even thinking anything about T.I. again.
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2014/05/09/ti-ap...ant-snitch-fraud-confrontation/#ixzz31EtI0uFD



Sorry this whole story is stupid. TI is a thug and a fellon. For him to go around and tell people that they can't mention him or say his name is so dumb. He is what he is. And for him to go threatening people high school mentality.


----------



## Ladybug09

Ginger Tea said:


> T I pleaded guilty to possession of unregistered machine guns and silencers, unlawful possession of machine guns and possession of firearms by a convicted felon. Serving a year.
> Some still wonder how he was able to receive a year with his background and with what he possessed.
> 
> If these guys would stop getting involved with time wasting nonsense neither of them would be worried about who snitched and who didn't. Whose papers are different or not different.



This!


----------



## limom

http://www.rhymeswithsnitch.com/2014/05/apollo-apologizes-for-calling-ti-snitch.html
Earlier this week Apollo Nida blasted reports that he agreed to become an informant for the Fed, insisting the language in his plea agreement was no different than the language in T.I.'s plea agreement [click here if you missed that].

Apollo apologizes for dragging T.I. into his mess

First Apollo apologized to T.I. on Twitter. 


Then Apollo apologized to T.I. again in person. Rapper Killer Mike was there to catch it live and direct.


----------



## limom

Ladybug09 said:


> Sorry this whole story is stupid. TI is a thug and a fellon. For him to go around and tell people that they can't mention him or say his name is so dumb. He is what he is. And for him to go threatening people high school mentality.



For sure but for Appollo to bring other's people situation into this mess is ***** made mentality.
Phaedra needs to come for her man before someone else decide to check his mouth.

Well he is now Backpedalling....


----------



## Ginger Tea

Ladybug09 said:


> Sorry this whole story is stupid. TI is a thug and a fellon. For him to go around and tell people that they can't mention him or say his name is so dumb. He is what he is. And for him to go threatening people high school mentality.




It really is.  Instead of talking about the achievements of their children or family members, they're both in a parking lot, with another idiot taping it, wasting valuable H2O about crimes committed & paperwork.  Real nice.


----------



## djsmom

Take that Momma Joyce!! Todd is producing A new reality series


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> It really is.  Instead of talking about the achievements of their children or family members, they're both in a parking lot, with another idiot taping it, *wasting valuable H2O about crimes* committed & paperwork.  Real nice.





their wasting water????  was someone throwing it in the parking lot???


----------



## Ginger Tea

bag-princess said:


> their wasting water????  was someone throwing it in the parking lot???




Oops.  Sorry. O. Oxygen. Not water.


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> Oops.  Sorry. O. Oxygen. Not water.








  i was about to say that is some girl type mess there in a parking lot!!!!!


----------



## Ginger Tea

Everyone has a deep past on this show? Is that a requirement...

Kandi Burruss allegedly had a sexual relationship with Jermaine Dupri  while signed to So So Def label. Jermaine was Xscape's producer & boss. After Jermaine Dupri found out that Kandi slept with a close friend of his. Kandi and Jermaine sexual relationship allegedly came to an abrupt end. Jermaine stop producing music for Xscape in retaliation. Which allegedly angered La Tocha, Tamika, and Tiny (Kandi's band mates) and ultimately led to the group demise (Kandi freaky ways & Tamika wanting to go solo caused the group to break up). Years later Jermaine also allegedly accused Kandi of sleeping with his father Michael Mauldin.

Xscape will never reunite because Kandi was rumored to have slept with her band mate boyfriend (one of the Scott sisters). Kandi gets around! She allegdly had sexapades with Usher, Gerald Levert, one of the twins from Jagged Edge, Ludacris, Sunshine Anderson (female rb singer), Rick Ross, Batman of the Green Bay Packers, Tiny (her friend & band mate), Pastor Troy, Ryan Cameron, Bow Wow (the song "Outta My System" was rumored to have been about Kandi), Fantasia (female rb singer), Carlos Emmons and music producer Shakespear (this is how she was able to write for Destiny Child). The list goes on but I'm too exhausted. The girl sexual history is like reading wikipedia (someone elses words not mine).

The truth about Kandi's baby daddy (Russell Block Spencer). Block never claimed Kandi's daughter because he resided with his fiance and four children. Kandi was well aware of this prior to getting pregnant & sleeping with him. Block's fiance allegedly approached Kandi prior to her pregnancy. Kandi lied to her claiming she & Block relationship was "strictly platonic". Kandi was Block's late night booty call and suga mama. Kandi was rumored to have loaned her baby daddy money for his small business venture. Block severed all ties with  Kandi shortly after her pregnancy. Kandi was rumored to have requested the loan be repaid in full, after being abandoned. The baby daddy refused to pay her back. Kandi later took him to court in a attempt to recuperate the funds, through her paternity suit. Kandi didn't want child support. She really wanted the loan repaid.

Kandi was AJ's suga mama. AJ was known for hustling women out of cash. AJ  dated Kandi's band mate and friend Tiny. Tiny would pay AJ's living expenses and car note. AJ and rapper TI got into a fist fight over Tiny years ago. Kandi tries to down play AJ and Tiny relationship as friendly but it was serious. Kandi didn't mind dating her friend sloppy seconds. I guess she didn't mind since her and Tiny allegedly participated in threesomes together.


----------



## rockhollow

needloub said:


> TBH, I actually preferred this Nene during this reunion compared to earlier seasons (ie. "close your legs to married men;" jumping out of her seat, etc.).  She didn't take back her statements when she referenced Mama Joyce (who was acting like she was from the "gutter" lol) because she was told to, and she didn't give a "true" apology to those who were offended by her use of "queen."  Sometimes I dislike when the women get to the reunion and offer 500 different apologies...I would just prefer "I said what I said."



How interesting, I like what you say, Nene's got some flair. I so often just dislike what she does and says, but see your point.

Times over the seasons, I have liked and disliked Nene ( more so liked early in the show), sometimes she can be so funny, but other times - so disgraceful.

She does deserve the 'queen bee' title of the show. She sure has entertained us.


----------



## Tropigal3

I haven't really watched the show in ages, just snippets.  I just watched the Reunion and must say, Nene sure seems to have changed.  Her attitude is like she's better than everyone else.  Am I missing something here?


----------



## AEGIS

Ginger Tea said:


> Everyone has a deep past on this show? Is that a requirement...
> 
> Kandi Burruss allegedly had a sexual relationship with Jermaine Dupri  while signed to So So Def label. Jermaine was Xscape's producer & boss. After Jermaine Dupri found out that Kandi slept with a close friend of his. Kandi and Jermaine sexual relationship allegedly came to an abrupt end. Jermaine stop producing music for Xscape in retaliation. Which allegedly angered La Tocha, Tamika, and Tiny (Kandi's band mates) and ultimately led to the group demise (Kandi freaky ways & Tamika wanting to go solo caused the group to break up). Years later Jermaine also allegedly accused Kandi of sleeping with his father Michael Mauldin.
> 
> Xscape will never reunite because Kandi was rumored to have slept with her band mate boyfriend (one of the Scott sisters). Kandi gets around! She allegdly had sexapades with Usher, Gerald Levert, one of the twins from Jagged Edge, Ludacris, Sunshine Anderson (female rb singer), Rick Ross, Batman of the Green Bay Packers, Tiny (her friend & band mate), Pastor Troy, Ryan Cameron, Bow Wow (the song "Outta My System" was rumored to have been about Kandi), Fantasia (female rb singer), Carlos Emmons and music producer Shakespear (this is how she was able to write for Destiny Child). The list goes on but I'm too exhausted. The girl sexual history is like reading wikipedia (someone elses words not mine).
> 
> The truth about Kandi's baby daddy (Russell Block Spencer). Block never claimed Kandi's daughter because he resided with his fiance and four children. Kandi was well aware of this prior to getting pregnant & sleeping with him. Block's fiance allegedly approached Kandi prior to her pregnancy. Kandi lied to her claiming she & Block relationship was "strictly platonic". Kandi was Block's late night booty call and suga mama. Kandi was rumored to have loaned her baby daddy money for his small business venture. Block severed all ties with  Kandi shortly after her pregnancy. Kandi was rumored to have requested the loan be repaid in full, after being abandoned. The baby daddy refused to pay her back. Kandi later took him to court in a attempt to recuperate the funds, through her paternity suit. Kandi didn't want child support. She really wanted the loan repaid.
> 
> Kandi was AJ's suga mama. AJ was known for hustling women out of cash. AJ  dated Kandi's band mate and friend Tiny. Tiny would pay AJ's living expenses and car note. AJ and rapper TI got into a fist fight over Tiny years ago. Kandi tries to down play AJ and Tiny relationship as friendly but it was serious. Kandi didn't mind dating her friend sloppy seconds. I guess she didn't mind since her and Tiny allegedly participated in threesomes together.




That's not a deep past. She was just a ho


----------



## needloub

bag-princess said:


> that still gives me life!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ITA - own your ish if that is how you really feel!!!


Do you know how many times I have said that same exact phrase?  



Ginger Tea said:


> Everyone has a deep past on this show? Is that a requirement...
> 
> Kandi Burruss allegedly had a sexual relationship with Jermaine Dupri  while signed to So So Def label. Jermaine was Xscape's producer & boss. After Jermaine Dupri found out that Kandi slept with a close friend of his. Kandi and Jermaine sexual relationship allegedly came to an abrupt end. Jermaine stop producing music for Xscape in retaliation. Which allegedly angered La Tocha, Tamika, and Tiny (Kandi's band mates) and ultimately led to the group demise (Kandi freaky ways & Tamika wanting to go solo caused the group to break up). Years later Jermaine also allegedly accused Kandi of sleeping with his father Michael Mauldin.
> 
> Xscape will never reunite because Kandi was rumored to have slept with her band mate boyfriend (one of the Scott sisters). Kandi gets around! She allegdly had sexapades with Usher, Gerald Levert, one of the twins from Jagged Edge, Ludacris, Sunshine Anderson (female rb singer), Rick Ross, Batman of the Green Bay Packers, Tiny (her friend & band mate), Pastor Troy, Ryan Cameron, Bow Wow (the song "Outta My System" was rumored to have been about Kandi), Fantasia (female rb singer), Carlos Emmons and music producer Shakespear (this is how she was able to write for Destiny Child). The list goes on but I'm too exhausted. The girl sexual history is like reading wikipedia (someone elses words not mine).
> 
> The truth about Kandi's baby daddy (Russell Block Spencer). Block never claimed Kandi's daughter because he resided with his fiance and four children. Kandi was well aware of this prior to getting pregnant & sleeping with him. Block's fiance allegedly approached Kandi prior to her pregnancy. Kandi lied to her claiming she & Block relationship was "strictly platonic". Kandi was Block's late night booty call and suga mama. Kandi was rumored to have loaned her baby daddy money for his small business venture. Block severed all ties with  Kandi shortly after her pregnancy. Kandi was rumored to have requested the loan be repaid in full, after being abandoned. The baby daddy refused to pay her back. Kandi later took him to court in a attempt to recuperate the funds, through her paternity suit. Kandi didn't want child support. She really wanted the loan repaid.
> 
> Kandi was AJ's suga mama. AJ was known for hustling women out of cash. AJ  dated Kandi's band mate and friend Tiny. Tiny would pay AJ's living expenses and car note. AJ and rapper TI got into a fist fight over Tiny years ago. Kandi tries to down play AJ and Tiny relationship as friendly but it was serious. Kandi didn't mind dating her friend sloppy seconds. I guess she didn't mind since her and Tiny allegedly participated in threesomes together.






rockhollow said:


> How interesting, I like what you say, Nene's got some flair. I so often just dislike what she does and says, but see your point.
> 
> Times over the seasons, I have liked and disliked Nene ( more so liked early in the show), sometimes she can be so funny, but other times - so disgraceful.
> 
> She does deserve the 'queen bee' title of the show. She sure has entertained us.


I often dislike her "ways" as well, but she definitely has one thing going for her (as well as the other ladies from other cities who have appeared since the beginning)....they rarely backpedal.  Nene is the "queen" of that!


----------



## bag-princess

AEGIS said:


> That's not a deep past. She was just a ho




Yes - big time!
That has known for a while now. Especially her sugar-mama ways! Kandi was VERY messy!


----------



## tamshac77

needloub said:


> tbh, i actually preferred this nene during this reunion compared to earlier seasons (ie. "close your legs to married men;" jumping out of her seat, etc.).  She didn't take back her statements when she referenced mama joyce (who was acting like she was from the "gutter" lol) because she was told to, and she didn't give a "true" apology to those who were offended by her use of "queen."  sometimes i dislike when the women get to the reunion and offer 500 different apologies...i would just prefer "i said what i said."




+1


----------



## bag-princess

needloub said:


> Do you know how many times I have said that same exact phrase?





as many times as i have?????


----------



## tamshac77

Ginger Tea said:


> It really is.  Instead of talking about the achievements of their children or family members, they're both in a parking lot, with another idiot taping it, wasting valuable H2O about crimes committed & paperwork.  Real nice.




Lol!


----------



## tamshac77

Ginger Tea said:


> Everyone has a deep past on this show? Is that a requirement...
> 
> Kandi Burruss allegedly had a sexual relationship with Jermaine Dupri  while signed to So So Def label. Jermaine was Xscape's producer & boss. After Jermaine Dupri found out that Kandi slept with a close friend of his. Kandi and Jermaine sexual relationship allegedly came to an abrupt end. Jermaine stop producing music for Xscape in retaliation. Which allegedly angered La Tocha, Tamika, and Tiny (Kandi's band mates) and ultimately led to the group demise (Kandi freaky ways & Tamika wanting to go solo caused the group to break up). Years later Jermaine also allegedly accused Kandi of sleeping with his father Michael Mauldin.
> 
> Xscape will never reunite because Kandi was rumored to have slept with her band mate boyfriend (one of the Scott sisters). Kandi gets around! She allegdly had sexapades with Usher, Gerald Levert, one of the twins from Jagged Edge, Ludacris, Sunshine Anderson (female rb singer), Rick Ross, Batman of the Green Bay Packers, Tiny (her friend & band mate), Pastor Troy, Ryan Cameron, Bow Wow (the song "Outta My System" was rumored to have been about Kandi), Fantasia (female rb singer), Carlos Emmons and music producer Shakespear (this is how she was able to write for Destiny Child). The list goes on but I'm too exhausted. The girl sexual history is like reading wikipedia (someone elses words not mine).
> 
> The truth about Kandi's baby daddy (Russell Block Spencer). Block never claimed Kandi's daughter because he resided with his fiance and four children. Kandi was well aware of this prior to getting pregnant & sleeping with him. Block's fiance allegedly approached Kandi prior to her pregnancy. Kandi lied to her claiming she & Block relationship was "strictly platonic". Kandi was Block's late night booty call and suga mama. Kandi was rumored to have loaned her baby daddy money for his small business venture. Block severed all ties with  Kandi shortly after her pregnancy. Kandi was rumored to have requested the loan be repaid in full, after being abandoned. The baby daddy refused to pay her back. Kandi later took him to court in a attempt to recuperate the funds, through her paternity suit. Kandi didn't want child support. She really wanted the loan repaid.
> 
> Kandi was AJ's suga mama. AJ was known for hustling women out of cash. AJ  dated Kandi's band mate and friend Tiny. Tiny would pay AJ's living expenses and car note. AJ and rapper TI got into a fist fight over Tiny years ago. Kandi tries to down play AJ and Tiny relationship as friendly but it was serious. Kandi didn't mind dating her friend sloppy seconds. I guess she didn't mind since her and Tiny allegedly participated in threesomes together.




Dang! How could she find the time?!


----------



## djsmom

Credit TamaraTattles.com

Also, on Twitter they are posting, Nene removed the RHOA from her bio.


----------



## fashiongirl26

I hope this is true. Nene needs to be knocked off her pedestal. That arrogant, smug b*tch of a diva that she THINKS she is needs to know that her 15 minutes is up. 

Bye, bye Moose!  &#128075;


----------



## PrincessCypress

djsmom said:


> Credit TamaraTattles.com
> 
> Also, on Twitter they are posting, Nene removed the RHOA from her bio.


Woo-hoo!!!!!!!! 



fashiongirl26 said:


> I hope this is true. Nene needs to be knocked off her pedestal. That arrogant, smug b*tch of a diva that she THINKS she is needs to know that her 15 minutes is up.
> 
> Bye, bye Moose!  &#128075;


----------



## teachgirl789

The show will not be the same without NeNe (love her or hate her). Kenya has not proven herself (in my opinion) to be the Queen Bee of the show...she's too old to be causing so much drama, especially with younger women of color like Porsha. Just my 2 cents, but I have never watched an episode yearning to see what Kenya would do next. Her antics with Porsha (more like bullying- or punking as the streets would call it) left a bad taste in my mouth. She can "dish it out" but she surely "can't take it."

Girl, bye Felicia (Kenya). Your behavior is not that of a prior Ms.USA, and the dramatic changes in her character from season to season (innocence to pure messiness) makes her appear even more fake & she's too darn old to be appearing that way on this platform. It has to be all for SHOW!

"Carry on."


----------



## Florasun

Oh I will miss Nene! I haven't been a fan of hers lately because of her Queen Bee ish, but she is way more entertaining than Kenya.


----------



## bag-princess

oh hell no!!!!!

i'ma need much more than some gossip from loose lips!

if she leaves there is nobody worth watching anymore!  


kandi - please!!!!   she is getting so bad she don't even want todd to leave when he is supposed to be working!  she can't function without him - and that was before the wedding!   FYI - don't forget about what they say "the way you get him!"

cynthia - lawd!!  not even on my worst day!!  there is nothing to say because she is sooooooo boring to watch.

kenya - gag me with a tablespoon!!!!  she will be even worse thinking she is now THE queen bee and got exactly what she wanted!!  she will be even more unwatchable!!!!  


phaedra - the only one i would miss seeing.  she cracks me up!


no need to mention porsha since she is supposedly on the choping block,too!  but i would take her over kenya 5 days a week - and twice on sunday!!


----------



## Bentley1

Say what? Nene is gone bc she's not worth her salary, allegedly, but snooze fest Cynthia is? Why bc of bish Peter? 

And they better not bring in Christopher and his mouse looking wife in place of Nene and Greg.


----------



## bag-princess

Bentley1 said:


> Say what? Nene is gone bc she's not worth her salary, allegedly, but snooze fest Cynthia is? Why bc of bish Peter?
> 
> *And they better not bring in Christopher and his mouse looking wife in place of Nene and Greg.*






where is the sleeping z's smiley!!!!    those two are worse than watching cynthia and peter!!


----------



## Bentley1

bag-princess said:


> where is the sleeping z's smiley!!!!    those two are worse than watching cynthia and peter!!



 

They are absolutely awful!


----------



## bag-princess

Bentley1 said:


> They are absolutely awful!






thank you!!!!

that is exactly what i would be doing if i had to watch them.


----------



## Bentley1

bag-princess said:


> thank you!!!!
> 
> that is exactly what i would be doing if i had to watch them.



YW, lol, yep me too! Those two as Cynthia and peter's "go-to" couple is going to sink ratings imo.


----------



## tamshac77

Florasun said:


> Oh I will miss Nene! I haven't been a fan of hers lately because of her Queen Bee ish, but she is way more entertaining than Kenya.




If it's true, I'm definitely not watching anymore. I always fast forward Kenya's scenes and I couldn't care less about the rest of the ladies' story lines. 

Love or hate her, Nene can hold that show on her own. I like Porsha too.


----------



## Nahreen

I would like to see Kim and Sheree back with NeNe. Those three were hilarious and combined caused a lot of drama but it was fun to watch.


----------



## needloub

teachgirl789 said:


> *The show will not be the same without NeNe (love her or hate her)*. Kenya has not proven herself (in my opinion) to be the Queen Bee of the show...she's too old to be causing so much drama, especially with younger women of color like Porsha. Just my 2 cents, but I have never watched an episode yearning to see what Kenya would do next. Her antics with Porsha (more like bullying- or punking as the streets would call it) left a bad taste in my mouth. She can "dish it out" but she surely "can't take it."
> 
> Girl, bye Felicia (Kenya). Your behavior is not that of a prior Ms.USA, and the dramatic changes in her character from season to season (innocence to pure messiness) makes her appear even more fake & she's too darn old to be appearing that way on this platform. It has to be all for SHOW!
> 
> "Carry on."




I agree! Some of the best reunion quotes come from her!  Phaedra holds my top spot...


----------



## bag-princess

teachgirl789 said:


> The show will not be the same without NeNe (love her or hate her). Kenya has not proven herself (in my opinion) to be the Queen Bee of the show...she's too old to be causing so much drama, especially with younger women of color like Porsha. Just my 2 cents, but I have never watched an episode yearning to see what Kenya would do next. Her antics with Porsha (more like bullying- or punking as the streets would call it) left a bad taste in my mouth. She can "dish it out" but she surely "can't take it."
> 
> Girl, bye Felicia (Kenya). Your behavior is not that of a prior Ms.USA, and the dramatic changes in her character from season to season (innocence to pure messiness) makes her appear even more fake & she's too darn old to be appearing that way on this platform. It has to be all for SHOW!
> 
> "Carry on."




ITA with all this! Like I said - the rest are boring as hell and there would be no reason to watch without Nene! Like you I have never watched waiting for Kenya appear! She is FF material to me!


----------



## rockhollow

bag-princess said:


> ITA with all this! Like I said - the rest are boring as hell and there would be no reason to watch without Nene! Like you I have never watched waiting for Kenya appear! *She is FF material to me![/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> excellent!!! Thank goodness for FF!


----------



## teachgirl789

needloub said:


> I agree! Some of the best reunion quotes come from her!  Phaedra holds my top spot...




Yes Phaedra holds the title for "Best Commentary" and her polite courtroom poise makes it even more hilarious! She's always calm about it so she definitely wins the best Actress award and that pisses Kenya's bullhorn, twirling gone with the wind, twerking on the piano, wearing other folk's wedding dress (before she's even worn her own) self off...Oh my, has Kenya gotten on my last nerves and I actually USED to be a fan.


----------



## bag-princess

teachgirl789 said:


> *Yes Phaedra holds the title for "Best Commentary" and her polite courtroom poise makes it even more hilarious! She's always calm about it* so she definitely wins the best Actress award and that pisses Kenya's bullhorn, twirling gone with the wind, twerking on the piano, wearing other folk's wedding dress (before she's even worn her own) self off...Oh my, has Kenya gotten on my last nerves and I actually USED to be a fan.




yes!!!!  her calmness slays me every.single.time!!!!  and with someone like kenya - a big old *** bully!!! - she hates that because she wants a reaction out of her and i applaud Phaedra that she never gives it to her!!!


----------



## Ginger Tea

Nene is not a favorite of many and may never have been.  Many say she used to be their favorite but she's changed.  Wendy Williams says she needs to go.  

Ah, but don't you hear the coins jingling. "You're jingling baby." Who, of these women, is the most talked about, good, bad or indifferent?  Who of them has become the most controversial with her disposition, facial expressions or whatever may irk a person.  Women don't take kindly to other women who say what they will and stick to their guns about it, whether right, wrong or whichever.  

Phaedra, great one liners, but the Apollo mess, many are interested in how that plays out on camera, not just on the internet, so sadly he gives her a storyline.  Increasing your intellect and getting degrees is great, but on TV, people want more.

Cynthia, great dresser, has style, but boring as all get out.  The bailey agency is not much going on there to keep your attention.  Sadly, Peter pumpkin eater helps her storyline.

Kandi, how much of her sex toys and plays is really going to keep millions of viewers interested.  They can turn to TMC for that.

Kenya, if she were not of the disposition she is, millions would not tune it to see it unfold. 

It seems it is the family members of the cast that give them a storyline to follow - with the exception of Nene & a bit of Kenya. 

Millions don't tune in to see these women visit Starbucks and have a cup of coffee and discuss their upcoming plans for the future.


----------



## lulilu

I don't like Nene any more.  She is loud, homophobic, rude beyond words, and not in any way amusing or interesting.  The only thing she has left is to shout over everyone until they give up.  And her refusal to apologize is not acceptable.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Never seen where she's homophobic but don't think a person should apologize just to patronize anyone.


----------



## bag-princess

lulilu said:


> I don't like Nene any more.  She is loud, homophobic, rude beyond words, and not in any way amusing or interesting. * The only thing she has left is to shout over everyone until they give up.*  And her refusal to apologize is not acceptable.




that is kenya - to a T!!!!

and nene - homophobic?????   you can call her many things but not that!


----------



## lulilu

bag-princess said:


> that is kenya - to a T!!!!
> 
> and nene - homophobic?????   you can call her many things but not that!



they both talk over others, you are right.  I just most recently saw Nene do it on WWHL so it stuck in my mind.

Nene never apologized sincerely for calling Kenya's friend a queen (repeatedly), even to her good friend Andy when he told her it upset him.


----------



## BagBragger

Can we be real about the "queen" thing and move on?  Gay men often refer to themselves or each other as "queen" all the time!  Women do it as well (refer to themselves and other women AND gay men)!  When NeNe referred to Brandon as queen it was her in all her antics!  Plain and simple.  It wasn't her being homophobic.  Now I don't think in the whole scheme of things it was wise because folks jumped right on it and misconstrued it, turning it into something it is not.  As far as the apology, or lack thereof, I understand her orneriness.  She didn't mean anything by it and, to me, it was like she was fed up with folks trying to act as if she did...and that was really evident by her response to Andy.  I interpreted her comment about kissing his behind to be like, "Dude, don't play with me cause you of all people know I don't role like that!".  

I'm not sweeping it under the rug or giving NeNe a pass.  This is just the way I see it. And IF "queen" wasn't used so loosely across the board there may be a point to her "needing" to apologize.  Brandon is gay isn't he?  Not sure if he joined the bandwagon or not, but if he was offended he should tell her.  She'll probably half apologize, but that's about all that she's going to do.  And that's simply her.

There is plenty of name calling that should not be used on the show and in everyday living that people should be offended by. I believe reference to mental illness as a joke or means to be condescending is totally wrong.  It pisses me off when a man refers to a woman being on her cycle because she is mad or upset.

And lastly, as I look at the stairs to climb down off my soapbox, I think as usual it's a double standard for Kenya to attempt to draw attention to NeNe using "queen" when she referred to Brandon.  Wasn't part of the mess she yelled at Porsha something about Cordell being gay?  Whether it's true or not, that wasn't her motive for saying it!  So I'm confused as to how she can so easily ridicule NeNe for using "queen"!!


----------



## Ginger Tea

BagBragger said:


> Can we be real about the "queen" thing and move on?  Gay men often refer to themselves or each other as "queen" all the time!  Women do it as well (refer to themselves and other women AND gay men)!  When NeNe referred to Brandon as queen it was her in all her antics!  Plain and simple.  It wasn't her being homophobic.  Now I don't think in the whole scheme of things it was wise because folks jumped right on it and misconstrued it, turning it into something it is not.  As far as the apology, or lack thereof, I understand her orneriness.  She didn't mean anything by it and, to me, it was like she was fed up with folks trying to act as if she did...and that was really evident by her response to Andy.  I interpreted her comment about kissing his behind to be like, "Dude, don't play with me cause you of all people know I don't role like that!".
> 
> I'm not sweeping it under the rug or giving NeNe a pass.  This is just the way I see it. And IF "queen" wasn't used so loosely across the board there may be a point to her "needing" to apologize.  Brandon is gay isn't he?  Not sure if he joined the bandwagon or not, but if he was offended he should tell her.  She'll probably half apologize, but that's about all that she's going to do.  And that's simply her.
> 
> There is plenty of name calling that should not be used on the show and in everyday living that people should be offended by. I believe reference to mental illness as a joke or means to be condescending is totally wrong.  It pisses me off when a man refers to a woman being on her cycle because she is mad or upset.
> 
> And lastly, as I look at the stairs to climb down off my soapbox, I think as usual it's a double standard for Kenya to attempt to draw attention to NeNe using "queen" when she referred to Brandon.  Wasn't part of the mess she yelled at Porsha something about Cordell being gay?  Whether it's true or not, that wasn't her motive for saying it!  So I'm confused as to how she can so easily ridicule NeNe for using "queen"!![/
> QUOTE]
> 
> --/////////----/////
> Would have to agree with the Kenya/Porsha/Kordell issue.  If Kordell was/is gay and one of Kenya's BFF is gay, there was no need for her to put Porsha on blast about that bc Kordell has never openly admitted that he is gay, so that would be a subject she would supposedly be more sensitive to.
> 
> As to the "queen" also agree as to Nene's response.  Andy said he was offended and she responded, "Really." As if to say, I can't believe, you, Andy Cohen, are doing this right now. She's probably met his partner, had dinner, etc. but he played the
> dubious role of offense.
> 
> She has made appearances in gay pride parades. After season finished taping and before reunion went on MMM and openly said she loves her gays.
> 
> Just saw an episode of a Modern Fsmily and one of the members of the gay couple saw another gay couple and said on national TV,, 'Oh, no, I hate those queens."
> 
> On an episode of Fashion Queens, Lawrence and Derek commented on Nene referring to Derek being a referee, who stated there will be no cheating and no deducing other players, Nene stated be referee's and not queens. Lawrence then said, she didn't mean nothing by it though.
> 
> 
> This whole queen stuff, enough already. Regardless of whose mouth it came from.


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> BagBragger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we be real about the "queen" thing and move on?  Gay men often refer to themselves or each other as "queen" all the time!  Women do it as well (refer to themselves and other women AND gay men)!  When NeNe referred to Brandon as queen it was her in all her antics!  Plain and simple.  It wasn't her being homophobic.  Now I don't think in the whole scheme of things it was wise because folks jumped right on it and misconstrued it, turning it into something it is not.  As far as the apology, or lack thereof, I understand her orneriness.  She didn't mean anything by it and, to me, it was like she was fed up with folks trying to act as if she did...and that was really evident by her response to Andy.  I interpreted her comment about kissing his behind to be like, "Dude, don't play with me cause you of all people know I don't role like that!".
> 
> I'm not sweeping it under the rug or giving NeNe a pass.  This is just the way I see it. And IF "queen" wasn't used so loosely across the board there may be a point to her "needing" to apologize.  Brandon is gay isn't he?  Not sure if he joined the bandwagon or not, but if he was offended he should tell her.  She'll probably half apologize, but that's about all that she's going to do.  And that's simply her.
> 
> There is plenty of name calling that should not be used on the show and in everyday living that people should be offended by. I believe reference to mental illness as a joke or means to be condescending is totally wrong.  It pisses me off when a man refers to a woman being on her cycle because she is mad or upset.
> 
> And lastly, as I look at the stairs to climb down off my soapbox, I think as usual it's a double standard for Kenya to attempt to draw attention to NeNe using "queen" when she referred to Brandon.  Wasn't part of the mess she yelled at Porsha something about Cordell being gay?  Whether it's true or not, that wasn't her motive for saying it!  So I'm confused as to how she can so easily ridicule NeNe for using "queen"!![/
> QUOTE]
> 
> --/////////----/////
> Would have to agree with the Kenya/Porsha/Kordell issue.  If Kordell was/is gay and one of Kenya's BFF is gay, there was no need for her to put Porsha on blast about that bc Kordell has never openly admitted that he is gay, so that would be a subject she would supposedly be more sensitive to.
> 
> As to the "queen" also agree as to Nene's response.  Andy said he was offended and she responded, "Really." As if to say, I can't believe, you, Andy Cohen, are doing this right now. She's probably met his partner, had dinner, etc. but he played the
> dubious role of offense.
> 
> She has made appearances in gay pride parades. After season finished taping and before reunion went on MMM and openly said she loves her gays.
> 
> Just saw an episode of a Modern Fsmily and one of the members of the gay couple saw another gay couple and said on national TV,, 'Oh, no, I hate those queens."
> 
> On an episode of *Fashion Queens*, Lawrence and Derek commented on Nene referring to Derek being a referee, who stated there will be no cheating and no deducing other players, Nene stated be referee's and not queens. Lawrence then said, she didn't mean nothing by it though.
> 
> 
> This whole queen stuff, enough already. Regardless of whose mouth it came from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the case is closed.  no need to say more - ITA with that!!  it makes my head hurt!  this was just another of kenya's pathetic attempts to cause a stir about something someone else at the reunion!   are we supposed to believe that brandon was soooooo hurt and offended by this??? chile!!
Click to expand...


----------



## michie

I SAID WHAT I SAID!!! 

I will "tune out" of this show if NeNe is gone...Even as "intolerable" as she had become, the show was boring as hell without her scenes.


----------



## Ginger Tea

michie said:


> I SAID WHAT I SAID!!!
> 
> I will "tune out" of this show if NeNe is gone...Even as "intolerable" as she had become, the show was boring as hell without her scenes.




"Listen, what you want? You can either stay right there or move on. Cause it ain't changing over here."


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> *I SAID WHAT I SAID!!! *
> 
> I will "tune out" of this show if NeNe is gone...Even as "intolerable" as she had become, the show was boring as hell without her scenes.





Ginger Tea said:


> "*Listen, what you want? You can either stay right there or move on. Cause it ain't changing over here."*






and there it is!!!!!


----------



## djsmom

RHOA is on


----------



## djsmom

I wish kenya and nene could get a long, they are funny together


----------



## bag-princess

djsmom said:


> RHOA is on





no.    not this mess.


----------



## djsmom

bag-princess said:


> no.    not this mess.




Watch it...watch it lol


----------



## Kansashalo

/\ there were.

Ok, is this reunion episode #3?


----------



## djsmom

Kansashalo said:


> /\ there were.
> 
> Ok, is this reunion episode #3?




Secrets revealed. They are showing scenes that weren't featured


----------



## bag-princess

djsmom said:


> Watch it...watch it lol





   no.  just.....no!!!  this is a kenya free weekend!!!!


----------



## Ginger Tea

They need to show these scenes, at the reunion, that did not air: 

1). Peter said they were having fun at the Pillow talk before the nonsense erupted. Although Kenya adamantly stated no one was having fun when Nene said they were.

2). Greg stating that he, Peter, Cynthia and a Nene are all friends and how they all traveled together and Peter and Cynthia accepted the apology. 

3). Todd stating he didn't hear anything about Nene going off about Kenya before the pillow talk taping, and he asked Peter did you hear that. Peter said, no.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kenya's butt cheeks look like basketballs


----------



## djsmom

DC-Cutie said:


> Kenya's butt cheeks look like basketballs




Yes, when she threw her leg back, i was like wth


----------



## Oruka

Cynthia is messy messy!


----------



## Ginger Tea

Everyone gets a book but Porsha.  That's really ugly.


----------



## krissa

I can't with land I and her moms storyline. She is the worst. I will not be watching her wedding spinoff either. She acknowledges if the roles were reversed she may not be as calm as Todd but she refuses to step in. Grrr.


----------



## Ginger Tea

MJ lying that Carmon jumped up, did anyone else see that.  You do not side with wrong even when someone is related to you.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Chuck is nuts


----------



## krissa

Ginger Tea said:


> Chuck is nuts



I can't believe he said his brand. Wtf! He was def trying to get on the show w that stupid rant/argument.


----------



## BagBragger

Based on the behind the scenes reunion episode, Kenya was beyond messy as heck!  And her one on one with Andy shows how her delusions of grandeur are off the charts.  She said she didn't really have any issues with Porsha this season.  Really?  Kenya is calculating but she's not so good at filling the holes in her lies! 

No, I am not Kenya's fan!


----------



## Thandie

I think Kenya came off very well on her one on one with Andy.

She did make some good points especially regarding Porsha.


----------



## pquiles

Thandie said:


> I think Kenya came off very well on her one on one with Andy.
> 
> She did make some good points especially regarding Porsha.




Team Kenya!!  Especially the instances related to Porsha attacking her.  Also her calling Andy out on the nature of his questioning and trying to justify Porsha's ridiculousness about being bullied.


----------



## pquiles

BagBragger said:


> Based on the behind the scenes reunion episode, Kenya was beyond messy as heck!  And her one on one with Andy shows how her delusions of grandeur are off the charts.  She said she didn't really have any issues with Porsha this season.  Really?  Kenya is calculating but she's not so good at filling the holes in her lies!
> 
> No, I am not Kenya's fan!




I am a Kenya fan.  She handled herself well in her one on one.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Kenya carries herself well when doing interviews. She was Miss USA. Must be poised when answering questions and formulating answers. No word whiskers. Okay cool. Credit where it is due. 



Will not accept the explanation of the scepter & megaphone as not be provocative.  It wasn't her intention to provoke Porsha by their usage but it does not remove the fact that it is ill mannered for anyone to point something, anything at you or in your direction. Totally uncalled for and that would apply to any & all of them. There is nothing good natured about such things. 

To carry yourself in a one on one is one thing and to behave differently while taping is another. Both behaviors/personalities should coincide. 

Thought it interesting she said she & Marlo are "friendly. She's cool to hang out with." Kenya is not trying to be friends or BFF's with Marlo, and she knows that. That is not her cup of tea. 


And you cannot call someone out on something and turn around and do the exact same thing. It's like Kandi said to Nene, "you don't like when anybody says anything about your husband, family, kids, etc but that's what you do." Well, the same applies for Kenya. Don't bring up what someone else did and turn around and do the exact same thing.


----------



## Thandie

I don't remember Kenya ever mentioning that she aspired to be BFF's with Marlo. They are friendly and that's just fine.

I do think that sometimes people see what they want to see. I personally have never understood all the dislike for Kenya. At the end of season 4, I was utterly bored with the show and wasn't too sure I was going to tune in for season 5. And then, Kenya came on the scene and gave me lots of chuckles with her brand of crazy. I may not always agree with the decisions she takes but I never forget that this is a TV show. You can't take everything going on too seriously because some of this drama is created and blown out of proportion.

I have the reunion recorded and have watched it back a couple of times. Porsha was way out of line with her frequent interruption of Kenya and the ugly insults, probably egged on by Nene and phony Phae Phae (love that pet name). I had to agree with Kenya when she said that she would never have directed the props at Porsha if she knew she didn't have the mental capacity to handle herself without getting violent. 

Jumping out of your seat and pulling another grown woman to the floor is never the way to handle any situation.


----------



## Ginger Tea

True, Kenya never said she aspired to be BFF's with Marlo. None if these cast members ever say that's what they intend to do. It just happens, if it happens. It's a job and sometimes you may get a friend out of it. 

The question was asked if she & Marlo were friends. First words were yes, then came, we're friendly. So to each his own. Meanwhile Marlo was chasing after Nene to find out if she was upset she & Kenya were friends. If you're friends you don't need permission from anyone. 

All the more reason not to be ill mannered since you don't know what a persons mental state is, don't point anything in their direction. Whether they initiated or not, don't point any objects in their direction. A finger is one thing. An object is another. I don't like it when I'm standing somewhere and someone reaches over me or across my face and you obviously see me standing there. No excuse me, no nothing. Same thing with an object. Don't do it no matter who you are or who you're dealing with.


----------



## PrincessCypress

pquiles said:


> I am a Kenya fan.  She handled herself well in her one on one.


I'm also a Kenya fan. I love her witty sense of humor and she had me laughing when she said Porsha got the book with pictures (instead of the Spanish for Dummies that she gave to the couples)! :lolots:



Thandie said:


> I don't remember Kenya ever mentioning that she aspired to be BFF's with Marlo. They are friendly and that's just fine.
> 
> I do think that sometimes people see what they want to see. I personally have never understood all the dislike for Kenya. At the end of season 4, I was utterly bored with the show and wasn't too sure I was going to tune in for season 5. And then, Kenya came on the scene and gave me lots of chuckles with her brand of crazy. I may not always agree with the decisions she takes but I never forget that this is a TV show. You can't take everything going on too seriously because some of this drama is created and blown out of proportion.
> 
> I have the reunion recorded and have watched it back a couple of times. Porsha was way out of line with her frequent interruption of Kenya and the ugly insults, probably egged on by Nene and phony Phae Phae (love that pet name). I had to agree with Kenya when she said that she would never have directed the props at Porsha if she knew she didn't have the mental capacity to handle herself without getting violent.
> 
> Jumping out of your seat and pulling another grown woman to the floor is never the way to handle any situation.


Well said, Thandie!


----------



## pquiles

Thandie said:


> I don't remember Kenya ever mentioning that she aspired to be BFF's with Marlo. They are friendly and that's just fine.
> 
> I do think that sometimes people see what they want to see. I personally have never understood all the dislike for Kenya. At the end of season 4, I was utterly bored with the show and wasn't too sure I was going to tune in for season 5. And then, Kenya came on the scene and gave me lots of chuckles with her brand of crazy. I may not always agree with the decisions she takes but I never forget that this is a TV show. You can't take everything going on too seriously because some of this drama is created and blown out of proportion.
> 
> I have the reunion recorded and have watched it back a couple of times. Porsha was way out of line with her frequent interruption of Kenya and the ugly insults, probably egged on by Nene and phony Phae Phae (love that pet name). I had to agree with Kenya when she said that she would never have directed the props at Porsha if she knew she didn't have the mental capacity to handle herself without getting violent.
> 
> Jumping out of your seat and pulling another grown woman to the floor is never the way to handle any situation.




^^^Agree 100% with this statement.


----------



## Thandie

PrincessCypress said:


> I'm also a Kenya fan. I love her witty sense of humor and she had me laughing when she said Porsha got the book with pictures (instead of the Spanish for Dummies that she gave to the couples)! :lolots:
> 
> That cracked me up as well.
> 
> You've got to love Kenya Moore.


----------



## Thandie

pquiles said:


> I am a Kenya fan.  She handled herself well in her one on one.



She sure did!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I thought the one on one was a complete bore, Kenya sounded like a beauty pageant Contestant with her rehearsed answers and using the same words/phrases over and over. 

I wanted to scream when she kept saying 'call a woman out her name'. 

She deserved to sit down with Wendy Williams, get the real questions asked. Because Andy just didn't do it for me.


----------



## keodi

Thandie said:


> I don't remember Kenya ever mentioning that she aspired to be BFF's with Marlo. They are friendly and that's just fine.
> 
> I do think that sometimes people see what they want to see. I personally have never understood all the dislike for Kenya. At the end of season 4,* I was utterly bored with the show and wasn't too sure I was going to tune in for season 5. And then, Kenya came on the scene and gave me lots of chuckles with her brand of crazy. I may not always agree with the decisions she takes but I never forget that this is a TV show. You can't take everything going on too seriously because some of this drama is created and blown out of proportion.
> 
> I have the reunion recorded and have watched it back a couple of times. Porsha was way out of line with her frequent interruption of Kenya and the ugly insults, probably egged on by Nene and phony Phae Phae (love that pet name).* I had to agree with Kenya when she said that she would never have directed the props at Porsha if she knew she didn't have the mental capacity to handle herself without getting violent.
> 
> Jumping out of your seat and pulling another grown woman to the floor is never the way to handle any situation.



Agreed


----------



## Love Of My Life

In the beginning, these gals were holding some of our attention. As time has gone
by, they are no longer interesting to me.

Nene is in your face, more than vocal, condescending, back stabbing & just not
interersting & not as talented as she thinks she is & Hollywood is not opening
all the doors that she thought were waiting for her.

Most likely will not be watching the show in the next season& didn't watch the
last "on the couch" season review.


----------



## limom

Kenya was very well spoken last night on WWHL.
It is refreshing to hear one housewife not  butchering the English language.


----------



## LADC_chick

I only saw the clips on Bravo's site, but it looks like Kenya produced receipts for that Bentley.


----------



## PrincessCypress

limom said:


> Kenya was very well spoken last night on WWHL.
> It is refreshing to hear one housewife not  butchering the English language.


Amen to that, limom!


----------



## limom

LADC_chick said:


> I only saw the clips on Bravo's site, but it looks like Kenya produced receipts for that Bentley.



She showed her registration.
Anyhow, Wendy Williams outed Kenya as being involved with a married oil tycoon....


----------



## LADC_chick

limom said:


> *She showed her registration.*
> Anyhow, Wendy Williams outed Kenya as being involved with a married oil tycoon....



Oh, I meant in the Internet parlance of "showing receipts." As in, proving that her car wasn't a rental the way that Apollo and Nene were trying to claim.


----------



## Ginger Tea

limom said:


> She showed her registration.
> 
> Anyhow, Wendy Williams outed Kenya as being involved with a married oil tycoon....




Showed registration but not title. Does that mean payments are still being made?


----------



## Ginger Tea

African Prince and wife.  This photo looks very photoshopped.  His head does not look like it belongs on this body.  

Can't believe half of what you hear and none of what you see.


----------



## DC-Cutie

He looks greasy and she needs one of those brazilian industrial strength body shapers


----------



## limom

What is going on with Kenya's booty?


----------



## Ginger Tea

limom said:


> What is going on with Kenya's booty?




Totally am a believer in squats, lunges, etc., but I often wonder, is it real or enhanced by other means than exercise.


----------



## Ginger Tea

DC-Cutie said:


> He looks greasy and she needs one of those brazilian industrial strength body shapers




Maybe he likes "thick Madame's"


----------



## AEGIS

...Grace Jones wept
I need people to stop re-doing this picture if they're not flexible


----------



## ClassicFab

ginger tea said:


> maybe he likes "thick madame's"



omg lmfao!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zaara10

Kenya's rebuttal interview w/ Andy went better then Porsha's. Kenya showed more class & eloquence.  
Honestly, if I were Kenya I think I'd take Porsha to court too for assault. She's shown no real remorse for her behavior & needs to face consequences.


----------



## Pazdzernika

limom said:


> She showed her registration.
> 
> Anyhow, Wendy Williams outed Kenya as being involved with a married oil tycoon....




LOL, Ms. Wendy referred to him as a "magnate."  I do love that word   anyways, this is the first I'm hearing that he's married.  That just makes me even more sad for Kenya.  Really? She couldn't get a man without paying him or him being married?


----------



## BagBragger

Wouldn't coming here, to any celeb or gossip thread be a snooze fest if we all agreed on everything?  I am certain we all have other threads for that we frequent where majority or total agreement makes sense.  For me that would be some of the sub fashion, shoe, and purse threads.  

I realized a while back, and some times have to give myself gentle reminders, that if others members have feelings that are opposite of mine...that's okay!  Not only do I not have to agree, I don't even have to understand why they think or feel the way they do.  Our thoughts and feelings are shaped by so many things related to our life experiences and none of us have the exact same ones so our perspectives should be different, right?  I have learned to enjoy the banter.  There have even been times where I've read posts of others that have clearly expressed different views from my own and said, "Hmmm, that's a valid point!" or "I didn't think about it like that, but okay I see what they are saying".  

When I posted yesterday and said "No, I am not a Kenya fan!", please know it wasn't meant to be a challenge to those who are or those that don't care for Porsha (or NeNe...or any of the other ladies for that matter).  I included that statement because I "own" not being Kenya's fan.  I don't make excuses for it and I don't necessarily make them for the other girls' (on the show) behavior either.  

To those who posted today regarding Kenya being poised and articulate in her interview...here's one of those moments I wrote about a few sentences above...you all are certainly on point.  And I won't even try to qualify it by citing Kenya's pageant experience.  That's neither here nor there.  The interview wasn't entertaining, but I don't think she intended for it to be either.  She seemed to have the demeanor of setting the record, her record or side of things, straight" and I think she accomplished that more so than not.  HOWEVER, I still feel as though there are always holes in her stories, that she often needs name someone to co-sign for her recollection and that she doesn't mind having a double standard.

Edit-
Last thing. I want to add what I've said before.  The one thing, the one very thing that Kenya did (well said) that turned me off to her antics was while during the last reunion she told Phaedra (and I don't recall verbatim), 'I'll [do some sort of physical harm] pregnant and all!'. Now, I know there will be many replies about whatever it was Phaedra said and had said all season.  After the exercise video fallout they both said a lot of stuff so that's not my point. And I'm not trying to explain it, not because I'm being ornery, but because I don't know why it bothered me as much as it did...but it did.  I was never Kenya's fan, but I wasn't a naysayer either.  I am guilty of saying she was a mess  or too much and other stuff along that line.  But after she pulled that during the reunion I was certain that I didn't care for her.  Actually, she touched a nerve again during this season's reunion too.  Not with Porcha or the props, but when she told Pheadra to 'Shut the F&$K UP!'
It was something about how/the way she said those things that got under my skin.  And know this: I CUSS like a sailor!  And I have had blow ups with sisters, friends and Sorors as well.  But with those two things...I can't put my finger on the it.

Okay, done.


----------



## needloub

zaara10 said:


> Kenya's rebuttal interview w/ Andy went better then Porsha's. *Kenya showed more class & eloquence*.
> Honestly, if I were Kenya I think I'd take Porsha to court too for assault. She's shown no real remorse for her behavior & needs to face consequences.



Ok, but one of those words has to be removed (I won't tell you which one lol)...


----------



## Ginger Tea

BagBragger said:


> Wouldn't coming here, to any celeb or gossip thread be a snooze fest if we all agreed on everything?  I am certain we all have other threads for that we frequent where majority or total agreement makes sense.  For me that would be some of the sub fashion, shoe, and purse threads.
> 
> I realized a while back, and some times have to give myself gentle reminders, that if others members have feelings that are opposite of mine...that's okay!  Not only do I not have to agree, I don't even have to understand why they think or feel the way they do.  Our thoughts and feelings are shaped by so many things related to our life experiences and none of us have the exact same ones so our perspectives should be different, right?  I have learned to enjoy the banter.  There have even been times where I've read posts of others that have clearly expressed different views from my own and said, "Hmmm, that's a valid point!" or "I didn't think about it like that, but okay I see what they are saying".
> 
> When I posted yesterday and said "No, I am not a Kenya fan!", please know it wasn't meant to be a challenge to those who are or those that don't care for Porsha (or NeNe...or any of the other ladies for that matter).  I included that statement because I "own" not being Kenya's fan.  I don't make excuses for it and I don't necessarily make them for the other girls' (on the show) behavior either.
> 
> To those who posted today regarding Kenya being poised and articulate in her interview...here's one of those moments I wrote about a few sentences above...you all are certainly on point.  And I won't even try to qualify it by citing Kenya's pageant experience.  That's neither here nor there.  The interview wasn't entertaining, but I don't think she intended for it to be either.  She seemed to have the demeanor of setting the record, her record or side of things, straight" and I think she accomplished that more so than not.  HOWEVER, I still feel as though there are always holes in her stories, that she often needs name someone to co-sign for her recollection and that she doesn't mind having a double standard.
> 
> Edit-
> Last thing. I want to add what I've said before.  The one thing, the one very thing that Kenya did (well said) that turned me off to her antics was while during the last reunion she told Phaedra (and I don't recall verbatim), 'I'll [do some sort of physical harm] pregnant and all!'. Now, I know there will be many replies about whatever it was Phaedra said and had said all season.  After the exercise video fallout they both said a lot of stuff so that's not my point. And I'm not trying to explain it, not because I'm being ornery, but because I don't know why it bothered me as much as it did...but it did.  I was never Kenya's fan, but I wasn't a naysayer either.  I am guilty of saying she was a mess  or too much and other stuff along that line.  But after she pulled that during the reunion I was certain that I didn't care for her.  Actually, she touched a nerve again during this season's reunion too.  Not with Porcha or the props, but when she told Pheadra to 'Shut the F&$K UP!'
> It was something about how/the way she said those things that got under my skin.  And know this: I CUSS like a sailor!  And I have had blow ups with sisters, friends and Sorors as well.  But with those two things...I can't put my finger on the it.
> 
> Okay, done.




Understood.  Often said do not claim any of the cast as favorites.  This season only season that I watched more frequently than the others.  DH detests these shows.  To watch women engage in all types of profanity while dressed to the nines or not, is deplorable to him and unbecoming. Neither of us use profanity.  Although often claimed by many that you can't really get the point across or express exactly how you're feeling without throwing in a a piece of profanity, neither of us have held to that standard. 

The cast members have pretty much shown who they are every season.  Yes, Nene's disposition is you get what you see.  Kenya on the other hand, depicts one thing on the show and then depicted another personality with the one on one.  Regardless of how she carried herself in the one on one, it is bogus in my eyes.  She has a duplicitous personality.  That is never acceptable to me.  DH always says you have to hear and see what people are not saying.  That always speaks louder than what is actually being said. As usual. MHO.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ginger Tea said:


> Showed registration but not title. Does that mean payments are still being made?



Right!  I have the registration and title  in my name to my car, but the payment in full, cash wasn't made by me


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> Totally am a believer in squats, lunges, etc., but I often wonder, is it real or enhanced by other means than exercise.





that ish ain't real!!!!


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> The cast members have pretty much shown who they are every season.  Yes, Nene's disposition is you get what you see.*  Kenya on the other hand, depicts one thing on the show and then depicted another personality with the one on one.  Regardless of how she carried herself in the one on one, it is bogus in my eyes.  She has a duplicitous personality.  *That is never acceptable to me.  DH always says you have to hear and see what people are not saying.  That always speaks louder than what is actually being said. As usual. MHO.





ITA!  she knows how to put on her other face when she has too!  problem is - we have already seen the real one and it ain't pretty!


----------



## Thandie

BagBragger said:


> Wouldn't coming here, to any celeb or gossip thread be a snooze fest if we all agreed on everything? I am certain we all have other threads for that we frequent where majority or total agreement makes sense. For me that would be some of the sub fashion, shoe, and purse threads.
> 
> *I realized a while back, and some times have to give myself gentle reminders, that if others members have feelings that are opposite of mine...that's okay! Not only do I not have to agree, I don't even have to understand why they think or feel the way they do. Our thoughts and feelings are shaped by so many things related to our life experiences and none of us have the exact same ones so our perspectives should be different, right? I have learned to enjoy the banter. There have even been times where I've read posts of others that have clearly expressed different views from my own and said, "Hmmm, that's a valid point!" or "I didn't think about it like that, but okay I see what they are saying". *
> 
> When I posted yesterday and said "No, I am not a Kenya fan!", please know it wasn't meant to be a challenge to those who are or those that don't care for Porsha (or NeNe...or any of the other ladies for that matter). I included that statement because I "own" not being Kenya's fan. I don't make excuses for it and I don't necessarily make them for the other girls' (on the show) behavior either.
> 
> To those who posted today regarding Kenya being poised and articulate in her interview...here's one of those moments I wrote about a few sentences above...you all are certainly on point. And I won't even try to qualify it by citing Kenya's pageant experience. That's neither here nor there. The interview wasn't entertaining, but I don't think she intended for it to be either. She seemed to have the demeanor of setting the record, her record or side of things, straight" and I think she accomplished that more so than not. HOWEVER, I still feel as though there are always holes in her stories, that she often needs name someone to co-sign for her recollection and that she doesn't mind having a double standard.
> 
> Edit-
> *Last thing. I want to add what I've said before. The one thing, the one very thing that Kenya did (well said) that turned me off to her antics was while during the last reunion she told Phaedra (and I don't recall verbatim), 'I'll [do some sort of physical harm] pregnant and all!'*. Now, I know there will be many replies about whatever it was Phaedra said and had said all season. After the exercise video fallout they both said a lot of stuff so that's not my point. And I'm not trying to explain it, not because I'm being ornery, but because I don't know why it bothered me as much as it did...but it did. I was never Kenya's fan, but I wasn't a naysayer either. I am guilty of saying she was a mess or too much and other stuff along that line. But after she pulled that during the reunion I was certain that I didn't care for her. Actually, she touched a nerve again during this season's reunion too. Not with Porcha or the props, but when she told Pheadra to 'Shut the F&$K UP!'
> It was something about how/the way she said those things that got under my skin. And know this: I CUSS like a sailor! And I have had blow ups with sisters, friends and Sorors as well. But with those two things...I can't put my finger on the it.
> 
> Okay, done.


 
Thanks BagBragger. You are absolutely right in stating that we all have different perspectives and views on different things. How else can you explain the fact that a group of people watch the same show and have such different opinions. 
It's interesting, isn't it?

For me, when i choose to invest some of my time on a Bravo TV show, I always know what *I* want to get out of it. I want entertainment, I want to laugh, I want to see designer handbags and beautiful houses, I want to see what women are wearing, I dont mind seeing outrageous stuff as long as its in good taste and not maliciously done. While i may not be looking for a mental challenge when i watch shows like RHOA, i certainly do appreciate it when i see someone who seems to be above the pack in terms of intelligence and also seems to be a fun person.

For me, Kenya is great TV. I loved the dramatic way she ended the fight in Anguilla with Porsha, who as usual was throwing cheap jabs at her. She's got great presence especially in her talking head segments and can be very charming when she wants to be. Now, I do not agree with everything she does on the show. I am the first to agree that she can be quite a handful but I also realize that these women are on a TV show where the intent is to stir up some drama and keep viewers tuning in each week. How boring would the show be if all we saw was women going about their mundane lives and being nice to each other all the time. Would we watch? Would that keep us tuning in each week? To watch yet another boring dinner party and breastfeeding session with some kiddy playtime thrown in?

You were turned off by Kenya's comment to Phaedra about doing some physical harm to her. I get that. I really do. Personally, I look at the whole picture. These women all say outrageous stuff to each other. Phaedra has also threatened to physically harm Kenya. If I held every outrageous comment against each of them, my enjoyment of the show would be diminished and I would have no reason to keep watching. I take all of that in the context of the show and keep it moving. They are certainly no Angels and never claimed to be.

Now I'm off to watch the Ladies of London intro. I hear it's great.


----------



## GoGlam

zaara10 said:


> kenya's rebuttal interview w/ andy went better then porsha's. Kenya showed more class & eloquence.
> Honestly, if i were kenya i think i'd take porsha to court too for assault. She's shown no real remorse for her behavior & needs to face consequences.




+1


----------



## BagBragger

Thandie said:


> Thanks BagBragger. You are absolutely right in stating that we all have different perspectives and views on different things. How else can you explain the fact that a group of people watch the same show and have such different opinions.
> It's interesting, isn't it?...You were turned off by Kenya's comment to Phaedra about doing some physical harm to her. I get that. I really do. Personally, I look at the whole picture. These women all say outrageous stuff to each other. Phaedra has also threatened to physically harm Kenya. If I held every outrageous comment against each of them, my enjoyment of the show would be diminished and I would have no reason to keep watching. I take all of that in the context of the show and keep it moving. They are certainly no Angels and great.




No ma'am, the mundane would not be fun at all!  Our real lives should be drama free and we live vicariously through the tv drama...I would love it it that's all I had to deal with &#128513;.

As far as the outrageous comments go...it was just those two.


----------



## rockhollow

bag-princess said:


> ITA!  she knows how to put on her other face when she has too!  problem is - we have already seen the real one and it ain't pretty!



Agree,she know how to play the game. But, I don't think the nice, articulate Kenya that we see sometimes is the real Kenya.


I'm glad we all don't agree everything in this thread - that wouldn't be any fun.

I have often read opposite opinions of mine, and maybe continued to disagree but try to see the point.

Other than my sister, I know no one who watches the housewives shows. Fortunately my sister and I seem to agree on who we like and dislike, so it's intresting to hear other opinions.


----------



## djsmom

we know 2 people who are coming back. kandi and Nene at the Bravo up fronts.


----------



## PrincessCypress

djsmom said:


> we know 2 people who are coming back. kandi and Nene at the Bravo up fronts.


Nene will be back? Bummer.


----------



## bag-princess

djsmom said:


> we know 2 people who are coming back. kandi and Nene at the Bravo up fronts.






why is the pic of kandi blurred around the area of her purse???


----------



## tamshac77

djsmom said:


> we know 2 people who are coming back. kandi and Nene at the Bravo up fronts.




Wow, Nene looks great, minus the dress. I don't like the exposed brassiere look.


----------



## rockhollow

bag-princess said:


> why is the pic of kandi blurred around the area of her purse???





PS to get that small waist on her I think.


I'm not surprised that Nene is back, really, RHOA is all she's got going now.


----------



## bag-princess

rockhollow said:


> *PS to get that small waist on her I think.
> *
> 
> I'm not surprised that Nene is back, really, RHOA is all she's got going now.





someone has done something to it!!


----------



## djsmom

What's going on with nenes nose?


----------



## ClassicFab

djsmom said:


> What's going on with nenes nose?



When contouring goes wrong...


----------



## djsmom

ClassicFab said:


> When contouring goes wrong...




Ok. I thought it was deteriorating.


----------



## zaara10

djsmom said:


> we know 2 people who are coming back. kandi and Nene at the Bravo up fronts.



Nene's face looks so light compared to her hands!
And kandi's waist? Please.


----------



## bag-princess

zaara10 said:


> Nene's face looks so light compared to her hands!
> And kandi's waist? Please.





Is she using the Kardashian photoshop team now???? LOL


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Sassys

SPOILER ALERT - 'You're the most evil woman I've ever met in my life!': How Donald ***** blasts Kenya Moore in 'brutal' Celebrity Apprentice 
Donald ***** blasted Real Housewives of Atlanta star Kenya Moore as 'the most evil woman I've ever met in my life' before firing her on the Celebrity Apprentice, MailOnline can reveal.

Fiery Kenya, 43, appears on the new season of the NBC reality show and had a spectacular fall-out with actress Vivica Fox during filming - in which she tweeted a message from Vivica's phone complaining about the menopause.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ted-Kenya-Moore-brutal-Apprentice-firing.html


----------



## suncitystyle

Sassys said:


> SPOILER ALERT - 'You're the most evil woman I've ever met in my life!': How Donald ***** blasts Kenya Moore in 'brutal' Celebrity Apprentice
> 
> Donald ***** blasted Real Housewives of Atlanta star Kenya Moore as 'the most evil woman I've ever met in my life' before firing her on the Celebrity Apprentice, MailOnline can reveal.
> 
> 
> 
> Fiery Kenya, 43, appears on the new season of the NBC reality show and had a spectacular fall-out with actress Vivica Fox during filming - in which she tweeted a message from Vivica's phone complaining about the menopause.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ted-Kenya-Moore-brutal-Apprentice-firing.html




Goodnight, Kenya


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> SPOILER ALERT - *'You're the most evil woman I've ever met in my life!'*: How Donald ***** blasts Kenya Moore in 'brutal' Celebrity Apprentice
> Donald ***** blasted Real Housewives of Atlanta star Kenya Moore as 'the most evil woman I've ever met in my life' before firing her on the Celebrity Apprentice, MailOnline can reveal.
> 
> Fiery Kenya, 43, appears on the new season of the NBC reality show and had a spectacular fall-out with actress Vivica Fox during filming - in which she tweeted a message from Vivica's phone complaining about the menopause.
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ted-Kenya-Moore-brutal-Apprentice-firing.html







:lolots::lolots:


and he ain't never lied!!!!  there was no reason - other than her being tacky as usual - for her to tweet that message!!  what a cow!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Sounds like Donald is trying to pull in some RHOA fans. 

Bloop!


----------



## djsmom




----------



## Ginger Tea

Last night NBC, held their NBCUniversal cable upfronts, which is a red carpet held for the stars of their combined networks  and not everyone was invited! According to Naughty Nice Rob, Bravo selected certain housewives, and certain castmembers from other Bravo shows, to attend the event, and youd be surprised who they chose! Check out who made the guest list

Bravo only invited:
Brie Bythewood, Blood, Sweat & Heels
Daisy Lewellyn, Blood, Sweat & Heels
Demetria Lucas, Blood, Sweat & Heels
Geneva S. Thomas, Blood, Sweat & Heels
Melyssa Ford, Blood, Sweat & Heels
Mica Hughes, Blood, Sweat & Heels
Beau Garrett, Girlfriends Guide to Divorce
Janeane Garofalo, Girlfriends Guide to Divorce
Lisa Edelstein, Girlfriends Guide to Divorce
Bevy Smith, Fashion Queens
Derek Johnson, Fashion Queens
Lawrence Washington, Fashion Queens
Jeff Lewis, Flipping Out
Jenni Pulos, Flipping Out
Josh Altman, Million Dollar Listing LA
Fredrik Eklund, Million Dollar Listing New York
Luis D. Ortiz, Million Dollar Listing New York
Ryan Serhant, Million Dollar Listing New York
Patti Stanger, Millionaire Matchmaker
Jill Kargman, Odd Mom Out
Kandi Burruss, The Real Housewives of Atlanta
Nene Leakes, The Real Housewives of Atlanta
Kyle Richards, The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills
Kim Richards, The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills
Yolanda Foster, The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills
Dina Manzo, The Real Housewives of New Jersey
Melissa Gorga, The Real Housewives of New Jersey
Ramona Singer, The Real Housewives of New York City
Sonja Morgan, The Real Housewives of New York City
Shannon Beador, The Real Housewives of OC
Vicki Gunvalson, The Real Housewives of OC
Asa Soltan Rahmati, Shahs of Sunset
Golnesa GG Gharachedaghi, Shahs of Sunset
Mercedes MJ Javid, Shahs of Sunset
Mike Shouhed, Shahs of Sunset
Reza Farahan, Shahs of Sunset
Padma Lakshmi, Top Chef
Tom Colicchio, Top Chef
Gail Simmons, Top Chef Duels
Jax Taylor, Vanderpump Rules
Scheana Marie, Vanderpump Rules
Andy Cohen, Watch What Happens Live


----------



## tamshac77

Ginger Tea said:


> Last night NBC, held their NBCUniversal cable upfronts, which is a red carpet held for the stars of their combined networks  and not everyone was invited! According to Naughty Nice Rob, Bravo selected certain housewives, and certain castmembers from other Bravo shows, to attend the event, and youd be surprised who they chose! Check out who made the guest list
> 
> Bravo only invited:
> Brie Bythewood, Blood, Sweat & Heels
> Daisy Lewellyn, Blood, Sweat & Heels
> Demetria Lucas, Blood, Sweat & Heels
> Geneva S. Thomas, Blood, Sweat & Heels
> Melyssa Ford, Blood, Sweat & Heels
> Mica Hughes, Blood, Sweat & Heels
> Beau Garrett, Girlfriends Guide to Divorce
> Janeane Garofalo, Girlfriends Guide to Divorce
> Lisa Edelstein, Girlfriends Guide to Divorce
> Bevy Smith, Fashion Queens
> Derek Johnson, Fashion Queens
> Lawrence Washington, Fashion Queens
> Jeff Lewis, Flipping Out
> Jenni Pulos, Flipping Out
> Josh Altman, Million Dollar Listing LA
> Fredrik Eklund, Million Dollar Listing New York
> Luis D. Ortiz, Million Dollar Listing New York
> Ryan Serhant, Million Dollar Listing New York
> Patti Stanger, Millionaire Matchmaker
> Jill Kargman, Odd Mom Out
> Kandi Burruss, The Real Housewives of Atlanta
> Nene Leakes, The Real Housewives of Atlanta
> Kyle Richards, The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills
> Kim Richards, The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills
> Yolanda Foster, The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills
> Dina Manzo, The Real Housewives of New Jersey
> Melissa Gorga, The Real Housewives of New Jersey
> Ramona Singer, The Real Housewives of New York City
> Sonja Morgan, The Real Housewives of New York City
> Shannon Beador, The Real Housewives of OC
> Vicki Gunvalson, The Real Housewives of OC
> Asa Soltan Rahmati, Shahs of Sunset
> Golnesa GG Gharachedaghi, Shahs of Sunset
> Mercedes MJ Javid, Shahs of Sunset
> Mike Shouhed, Shahs of Sunset
> Reza Farahan, Shahs of Sunset
> Padma Lakshmi, Top Chef
> Tom Colicchio, Top Chef
> Gail Simmons, Top Chef Duels
> Jax Taylor, Vanderpump Rules
> Scheana Marie, Vanderpump Rules
> Andy Cohen, Watch What Happens Live




No Lisa Vanderplump??


----------



## Belladiva79

Ginger Tea said:


> Last night NBC, held their NBCUniversal cable upfronts, which is a red carpet held for the stars of their combined networks  and not everyone was invited! According to Naughty Nice Rob, Bravo selected certain housewives, and certain castmembers from other Bravo shows, to attend the event, and youd be surprised who they chose! Check out who made the guest list
> 
> Bravo only invited:
> Brie Bythewood, Blood, Sweat & Heels
> Daisy Lewellyn, Blood, Sweat & Heels
> Demetria Lucas, Blood, Sweat & Heels
> Geneva S. Thomas, Blood, Sweat & Heels
> Melyssa Ford, Blood, Sweat & Heels
> Mica Hughes, Blood, Sweat & Heels
> Beau Garrett, Girlfriends Guide to Divorce
> Janeane Garofalo, Girlfriends Guide to Divorce
> Lisa Edelstein, Girlfriends Guide to Divorce
> Bevy Smith, Fashion Queens
> Derek Johnson, Fashion Queens
> Lawrence Washington, Fashion Queens
> Jeff Lewis, Flipping Out
> Jenni Pulos, Flipping Out
> Josh Altman, Million Dollar Listing LA
> Fredrik Eklund, Million Dollar Listing New York
> Luis D. Ortiz, Million Dollar Listing New York
> Ryan Serhant, Million Dollar Listing New York
> Patti Stanger, Millionaire Matchmaker
> Jill Kargman, Odd Mom Out
> Kandi Burruss, The Real Housewives of Atlanta
> Nene Leakes, The Real Housewives of Atlanta
> Kyle Richards, The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills
> Kim Richards, The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills
> Yolanda Foster, The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills
> Dina Manzo, The Real Housewives of New Jersey
> Melissa Gorga, The Real Housewives of New Jersey
> Ramona Singer, The Real Housewives of New York City
> Sonja Morgan, The Real Housewives of New York City
> Shannon Beador, The Real Housewives of OC
> Vicki Gunvalson, The Real Housewives of OC
> Asa Soltan Rahmati, Shahs of Sunset
> Golnesa GG Gharachedaghi, Shahs of Sunset
> Mercedes MJ Javid, Shahs of Sunset
> Mike Shouhed, Shahs of Sunset
> Reza Farahan, Shahs of Sunset
> Padma Lakshmi, Top Chef
> Tom Colicchio, Top Chef
> Gail Simmons, Top Chef Duels
> Jax Taylor, Vanderpump Rules
> Scheana Marie, Vanderpump Rules
> Andy Cohen, Watch What Happens Live




I wonder if Miami is not coming back?
I wonder


----------



## LADC_chick

tamshac77 said:


> No Lisa Vanderplump??



Wasn't her new place opening at the same time?


----------



## tamshac77

LADC_chick said:


> Wasn't her new place opening at the same time?




I don't know. It would shock me if she wasn't invited.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Rumor has it that Watch What Happens Live host Andy Cohen, who is a producer on The Real Housewives of Atlanta, is pissed at Glee star NeNe Leakes after her terse responses during their Season 6 reunion recap and may even demand that she be fired. Though Andy is going to have to act fast to fire the Dancing with the Stars dynamo before she quits. Several cast members think that NeNe is unhappy and probably won't stick around for much longer. Kenya Moore is reportedly demanding either Porsha Williams goes or she goes. Word has it that the producers are more than happy to let Kenya go if that's what she wants to do--they have Sheree Whitfield all ready to come back and take her place.
L

Apparently producer Andy Cohen was none too pleased with NeNe Leakes behavior at the reunion, but in his defense the Glee star was pretty provocative (via In Touch):
"Do you need to pull down you pants and kiss your ***."
Though Cohen is still fuming, he reportedly hasn't made his mind up about whether or not he wants NeNe fired for the slight or not.

It probably is out of his hand implied cast member Derek J, who feels that Leakes already has one foot out the door; he told In Touch that NeNe hardly seems interested in the Bravo series anymore:
"I think NeNe has outgrown the show...I think that NeNe has gotten bored."
In an interview with Ricky Smiley, Porsha Williams made it sound as if NeNe was already letting people know she wouldn't be coming back next year (via Christian Post):
"She has a problem with where the whole show is going. Last season was really dark...She said that she feels like it's changed."
"She has been on the show since the very beginning. She has a true fan base.
"She would definitely be missed, but the show would go on."
Kenya Moore has reportedly issued an ultimatum to the producers of the show--either Porsha goes or she goes.
But according to an insider in In Touch Magazine, that whole power play may not work out the way Moore supposed it would:
"Producer think that everything [Kenya] does is 'made for TV.'...She's not supposed to be acting.
"They had concerns...but think that firing Kenya will solve their problem.
"They are looking at bringing back [former cast member] Sheree Whitfield."
Talk about when keeping it real goes wrong...Kenya Moore is the one of the only cast members who seems that her only source of income is the The Real Housewives of Atlanta.
Or was The Real Housewives of Atlanta.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Donald ***** blasted Real Housewives of Atlanta star Kenya Moore as 'the most evil woman I've ever met in my life' before firing her on the Celebrity Apprentice, MailOnline can reveal.
Fiery Kenya, 43, appears on the new season of the NBC reality show and had a spectacular fall-out with actress Vivica Fox during filming - in which she tweeted a message from Vivica's phone complaining about the menopause.
She also had blow-ups with fellow contestants, Cosby Show actress Keshia Knight Pulliam and Brandi Glanville, a source confirmed. 


Star Magazine has already called Kenya 'The Most Hated Apprentice, citing a show insider who claimed 'Kenya is rude and a holy terror to the crew. She demands special treatment and extra days off and refuses to use the shows stylists. Instead, she brings in a huge entourage, and theyve completely taken over the set.'
The insider also claimed she has become close with another reality star, Kate Gosselin, adding: 'Given that theyre both overbearing divas, its kind of a shock that theyre so close. But, theyre tight and refuse to befriend anyone else' 


And we're told that Mr ***** was left furious by the Detroit-born former beauty queen's behaviour on the show during filming over the past few months.
A source said: 'Kenya was fired and it was really one of the most brutal firings ever seen on The Apprentice.
'She stole Vivica Fox's cell phone and posted a message on Twitter complaining about the menopause pretending it was from Viv. 
'And that's not forgetting her rows with Brandi and Keisha. Mr ***** had truly had enough of her by the time it was time to fire her
'He told her 'You're the most evil woman I've ever met in my life'.
MailOnline has found a tweet seemingly posted on Vivica's Twitter account, that reads: 'This menopause id (sic) killing me I cant think straight, Im acting a damn fool half the time 50 just isn't sexy.'


The tweet can no longer been seen on the Kill Bill's Twitter account.
According to sources, once Vivica, 49, realised that Kenya had done, she deleted the message, she erupted in fury, with one saying: 'It was World War III on that set. Vivica cursed her out so bad that the entire set was speechless, even Kenya.
And it led to Mr *****'s tongue-lashing before he uttered his trademark phrase 'You're Fired'.
The source said that Kenya was humiliated by Mr *****'s humiliating putdown, adding: 'If she was hoping to change her image or get the benefit of the doubt before taping this show, she can forget that.'

The new season's Celebrity Apprentice contestants include: snowboarder Jamie Anderson, talk show hosts Leeza Gibbons and Geraldo Rivera Olympic gymnast Shawn Johnson, comedian Gilbert Gottfried, comedian, 90210 actor Ian Ziering, baseball player Johnny Damon, Jonas Brother Kevin Jonas, actor Lorenzo Lamas, Sig Hansen from The Deadliest Catch and former football player Terrell Owens.




Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-brutal-Apprentice-firing.html#ixzz3276ozwX9 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Ginger Tea

The husband's...

What music are the people in the back dancing to?  

Greg is funny but in the words of Apollo, "philosophical." Maybe a bit of his wife rubbed off on him - Apollo that is.


----------



## Graw

Why is Peter wearing polka dot socks? Todd has on hot pink socks, just different.  It is nice to see the guys talk, ask one another for advice without the women.  They laugh about their differences and past arguments.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Graw said:


> Why is Peter wearing polka dot socks? Todd has on hot pink socks, just different.  It is nice to see the guys talk, ask one another for advice without the women.  They laugh about their differences and past arguments.




That is why I deal with men more than women.  "They laugh about their differences and past arguments." 

Women harbor resentment and seek revenge only to do this for the wrong reasons and sometimes to the wrong person.  It's too much.


----------



## Graw

She was probably waiting for Vivica to touch her so she could charge her with assault. Vivica knows how to protect her hard earned money.



Ginger Tea said:


> Donald ***** blasted Real Housewives of Atlanta star Kenya Moore as 'the most evil woman I've ever met in my life' before firing her on the Celebrity Apprentice, MailOnline can reveal.
> Fiery Kenya, 43, appears on the new season of the NBC reality show and had a spectacular fall-out with actress Vivica Fox during filming - in which she tweeted a message from Vivica's phone complaining about the menopause.
> She also had blow-ups with fellow contestants, Cosby Show actress Keshia Knight Pulliam and Brandi Glanville, a source confirmed.
> 
> 
> Star Magazine has already called Kenya 'The Most Hated Apprentice, citing a show insider who claimed 'Kenya is rude and a holy terror to the crew. She demands special treatment and extra days off and refuses to use the shows stylists. Instead, she brings in a huge entourage, and theyve completely taken over the set.'
> The insider also claimed she has become close with another reality star, Kate Gosselin, adding: 'Given that theyre both overbearing divas, its kind of a shock that theyre so close. But, theyre tight and refuse to befriend anyone else'
> 
> 
> And we're told that Mr ***** was left furious by the Detroit-born former beauty queen's behaviour on the show during filming over the past few months.
> A source said: 'Kenya was fired and it was really one of the most brutal firings ever seen on The Apprentice.
> 'She stole Vivica Fox's cell phone and posted a message on Twitter complaining about the menopause pretending it was from Viv.
> 'And that's not forgetting her rows with Brandi and Keisha. Mr ***** had truly had enough of her by the time it was time to fire her
> 'He told her 'You're the most evil woman I've ever met in my life'.
> MailOnline has found a tweet seemingly posted on Vivica's Twitter account, that reads: 'This menopause id (sic) killing me I cant think straight, Im acting a damn fool half the time 50 just isn't sexy.'
> 
> 
> The tweet can no longer been seen on the Kill Bill's Twitter account.
> According to sources, once Vivica, 49, realised that Kenya had done, she deleted the message, she erupted in fury, with one saying: 'It was World War III on that set. Vivica cursed her out so bad that the entire set was speechless, even Kenya.
> And it led to Mr *****'s tongue-lashing before he uttered his trademark phrase 'You're Fired'.
> The source said that Kenya was humiliated by Mr *****'s humiliating putdown, adding: 'If she was hoping to change her image or get the benefit of the doubt before taping this show, she can forget that.'
> 
> The new season's Celebrity Apprentice contestants include: snowboarder Jamie Anderson, talk show hosts Leeza Gibbons and Geraldo Rivera Olympic gymnast Shawn Johnson, comedian Gilbert Gottfried, comedian, 90210 actor Ian Ziering, baseball player Johnny Damon, Jonas Brother Kevin Jonas, actor Lorenzo Lamas, Sig Hansen from The Deadliest Catch and former football player Terrell Owens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-brutal-Apprentice-firing.html#ixzz3276ozwX9
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Graw

Ginger Tea said:


> That is why I deal with men more than women.  "They laugh about their differences and past arguments."
> 
> Women harbor resentment and seek revenge only to do this for the wrong reasons and sometimes to the wrong person.  It's too much.



I hear you!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ginger Tea said:


> That is why I deal with men more than women.  "They laugh about their differences and past arguments."
> 
> Women harbor resentment and seek revenge only to do this for the wrong reasons and sometimes to the wrong person.  It's too much.



I'm the same way. 

The guys I work with are arguing at morning meetings, then breaking bread at lunch and throwing one back at happy hour.  They get over stuff quick and I love it!  

Women, not so much n


----------



## pquiles

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm the same way.
> 
> The guys I work with are arguing at morning meetings, then breaking bread at lunch and throwing one back at happy hour.  They get over stuff quick and I love it!
> 
> Women, not so much n



This!


----------



## bag-princess

Graw said:


> Why is Peter wearing polka dot socks? Todd has on hot pink socks, just different.  *It is nice to see the guys talk, ask one another for advice without the women.  They laugh about their differences and past arguments*.



yes!!!!  i would rather watch them!!!!  they laugh about that petty mess and keep it moving! 




Ginger Tea said:


> *That is why I deal with men more than women.*   "They laugh about their differences and past arguments."
> 
> Women harbor resentment and seek revenge only to do this for the wrong  reasons and sometimes to the wrong person.  It's too much.



AMEN!!!!!  i would rather sit and shoot the breeze with they guys than the women! 
women are too damn messy! that is the reason after i had my second son i decided to stay at home and start my own biz!  women in an office together are strange - it's like  living in a soap opera!


i love when greg goes all old school on them!! "If  a man isn't getting what he wants from his women then he needs to give  her what she needs in order for her to give him what he needs."   preach it greg!!!!!!!!


 todd was listening but you know apollo and peter think they know everything and run the game!!!






Graw said:


> She was probably waiting for Vivica to touch her so she could charge her with assault. Vivica knows how to protect her hard earned money.




   you got that right - miss "two can play that game" knows what is going on and will not fall for kenya's pathetic theatrics!!!!


----------



## LADC_chick

Men are not all that different from women. When men like each other, the camaraderie is apparent. When they don't, they are just as petty and competitive and undermining as the next. I've seen it in work places. Hell, I was just at a colleague's house this weekend, and he's routinely not invited a couple of the guys in our office to his parties because he just doesn't like them.

Another guy on another team told me earlier this year via email that he routinely butted heads with his team lead (another man) over creative differences, and those differences were supposedly why the lead worked out a way to get him fired.

That's why it's always funny to me to hear men being put on pedestals. They're just as messy. Have any doubts? Look at politics and conflicts across the globe.


----------



## Ginger Tea

LADC_chick said:


> Men are not all that different from women. When men like each other, the camaraderie is apparent. When they don't, they are just as petty and competitive and undermining as the next. I've seen it in work places. Hell, I was just at a colleague's house this weekend, and he's routinely not invited a couple of the guys in our office to his parties because he just doesn't like them.
> 
> 
> 
> Another guy on another team told me earlier this year via email that he routinely butted heads with his team lead (another man) over creative differences, and those differences were supposedly why the lead worked out a way to get him fired.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why it's always funny to me to hear men being put on pedestals. They're just as messy. Have any doubts? Look at politics and conflicts across the globe.




These scenarios not in abundance. Women in these scenarios - in abundance. And it's usually men who are not really men who engage in these types of behaviors. The type of men women don't want to be around.


----------



## bag-princess

LADC_chick said:


> Men are not all that different from women. When men like each other, the camaraderie is apparent. When they don't, they are just as petty and competitive and undermining as the next. I've seen it in work places. Hell, I was just at a colleague's house this weekend, and he's routinely not invited a couple of the guys in our office to his parties because he just doesn't like them.
> 
> Another guy on another team told me earlier this year via email that he routinely butted heads with his team lead (another man) over creative differences, and those differences were supposedly why the lead worked out a way to get him fired.
> 
> That's why it's always funny to me to hear men being put on pedestals. They're just as messy. Have any doubts? Look at politics and conflicts across the globe.





we all know that men do the same - nobody was putting any of them on pedestals!  that was not the point that i and other women that liked the show last night were making.  just because their women have problems with each other doesn't mean they will!  look at greg and peter after that "*****" mess with Nene.  cynthia did not want to have anything to do with Nene after that!  but they were able to sit and talk like grownups!  and these men have had big blow-ups with each other,too at times and yet they can move on.   women will hold on to something to the grave!!!


----------



## Ginger Tea

bag-princess said:


> we all know that men do the same - nobody was putting any of them on pedestals!  that was not the point that i and other women that liked the show last night were making.  just because their women have problems with each other doesn't mean they will!  look at greg and peter after that "*****" mess with Nene.  cynthia did not want to have anything to do with Nene after that!  but they were able to sit and talk like grownups!  and these men have had big blow-ups with each other,too at times and yet they can move on.   women will hold on to something to the grave!!!




Even after they hung out together, six months later,  Cynthia rehashed it.  Peter was the subject, yet he moved on. Okay. You feel salty about it. Then talk about it.  If you say, "you've been
a good friend," this should not put a damper on it. 


It's not that women just hold on to things, they make up things to hold you to the fire.  Things they know you wouldn't do, and you have to figure out or approach them to fix it and you're not the one with the problem.  Entirely too much work.


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> Even after they hung out together, six months later,  Cynthia rehashed it.  Peter was the subject, yet he moved on. Okay. You feel salty about it. Then talk about it.  If you say, "you've been
> a good friend," this should not put a damper on it.
> 
> 
> It's not that women just hold on to things, they make up things to hold you to the fire.  Things they know you wouldn't do, and you have to figure out or approach them to fix it and you're not the one with the problem.*  Entirely too much work.*




yes THIS.  when you have to keep going back over it again and again AFTER you all meet and it is supposedly put behind you!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Who said anything about putting men on pedestals?


----------



## Ginger Tea

DC-Cutie said:


> Who said anything about putting men on pedestals?




Certainly not I. Well aware of the ones who behave like or worse than women with hissy fits and the whole nine.  To coin a phrase, "Ain't nobody got time for that." I certainly don't. These type of men seem easier to avoid than women with the same makeup and disposition.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ok, can someone tell Apollo to just sit and be quiet!  I swear that fool makes zero sense.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Ok, can someone tell Apollo to just sit and be quiet!  I swear that fool makes zero sense.




the more he talks - the more i 

i know some women find him attractive - but i don't.  dumb ain't cute.at.all.


----------



## Ginger Tea

DC-Cutie said:


> Ok, can someone tell Apollo to just sit and be quiet!  I swear that fool makes zero sense.




I must be delirious because he made more sense last night than in any other episode.  Maybe I was too tired & not fully listening to what was being said.


----------



## GoGlam

LADC_chick said:


> Men are not all that different from women. When men like each other, the camaraderie is apparent. When they don't, they are just as petty and competitive and undermining as the next. I've seen it in work places. Hell, I was just at a colleague's house this weekend, and he's routinely not invited a couple of the guys in our office to his parties because he just doesn't like them.
> 
> 
> 
> Another guy on another team told me earlier this year via email that he routinely butted heads with his team lead (another man) over creative differences, and those differences were supposedly why the lead worked out a way to get him fired.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why it's always funny to me to hear men being put on pedestals. They're just as messy. Have any doubts? Look at politics and conflicts across the globe.




I'm with you. I think they're actually worse.  Women try to work on it or tend to be more upfront with how they feel.  Men harbor it and do some shady stuff.  They never forget, they just pretend it's ok--fake.


----------



## djsmom

Ginger Tea said:


> I must be delirious because he made more sense last night than in any other episode.  Maybe I was too tired & not fully listening to what was being said.




Did you hear him talk about Phaedra not liking that expensive Mercedes he bought her. She knew he couldn't afford that car, probably paid for with stolen $$.


----------



## Ginger Tea

djsmom said:


> Did you hear him talk about Phaedra not liking that expensive Mercedes he bought her. She knew he couldn't afford that car, probably paid for with stolen $$.




Do recall that.  She in turn purchased her own vehicle.  If also recall, he said she didn't give a reason why she didn't want it or like it but cannot remember what he said. 

Do recall he said, they are not partners. The basic foundation is not there. Whether he's a crook or not if that's not there, the marriage will always be rocky.


----------



## LADC_chick

To answer the "pedestal" question, I was talking about it in the context of the conversation. I.e., on a pedestal where it concerns conflict and/or drama and the supposed difference in the way men and women deal with it. 



GoGlam said:


> I'm with you. I think they're actually worse.  Women try to work on it or tend to be more upfront with how they feel.  Men harbor it and do some shady stuff.  *They never forget, they just pretend it's ok--fake.*



Yup!


----------



## Ginger Tea

GoGlam said:


> I'm with you. I think they're actually worse.  Women try to work on it or tend to be more upfront with how they feel.  Men harbor it and do some shady stuff.  They never forget, they just pretend it's ok--fake.




As to never forgetting - women are notorious for this.  What's the saying, forgive but never forget? More likely to take it to the grave.  

Cannot honestly say have come across women who genuinely try to work it out and move on.  Will always have that inner voice that says, watch your back, don't let your guard down again, be careful, don't trust her, remember what she did. They wait for you to make a mistake or when if they do something for you, the next thing you hear, remember how they did so & so when they offered to help. No asked. 

This is personal experience. Hence, why personally would rather deal with most men. Not all.


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> I must be delirious because he made more sense last night than in any other episode. * Maybe I was too tired & not fully listening to what was being said*.




that had to be it!!! 



Ginger Tea said:


> As to never forgetting - women are notorious for this.  What's the saying, forgive but never forget? More likely to take it to the grave.
> 
> *Cannot honestly say have come across women who genuinely try to work it out and move on. * Will always have that inner voice that says, watch your back, don't let your guard down again, be careful, don't trust her, remember what she did. They wait for you to make a mistake or when if they do something for you, the next thing you hear, remember how they did so & so when they offered to help. No asked.
> 
> This is personal experience. Hence, why personally would rather deal with most men. Not all.





i can't either!!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Ginger Tea said:


> Even after they hung out together, six months later,  Cynthia rehashed it.  Peter was the subject, yet he moved on. Okay. You feel salty about it. Then talk about it.  If you say, "you've been
> a good friend," this should not put a damper on it.
> 
> 
> It's not that women just hold on to things, they make up things to hold you to the fire.  Things they know you wouldn't do, and you have to figure out or approach them to fix it and you're not the one with the problem.  Entirely too much work.











bag-princess said:


> yes THIS.  when you have to keep going back over it again and again AFTER you all meet and it is supposedly put behind you!




Amen, amen, amen!!! I dealt with an acquaintance with this nonsense, some situations develop into friendships, but if they dont, I Dont need to have a meeting for you to dictate to me how I have to behave, and who I can/have to talk to in order to be your friend...crazy ish...I have very few friends, especially females, and my guy friends and I have never had beef. Disagree and you move on.


----------



## limom

djsmom said:


> Did you hear him talk about Phaedra not liking that expensive Mercedes he bought her. She knew he couldn't afford that car, probably paid for with stolen $$.



She probably ran the car thru carfax and realized the VIN did not check out.
 As far as men letting go.... Boloney, it depends on the individual not the sex of the person, imo.


----------



## Florasun

limom said:


> She probably ran the car thru carfax and realized the VIN did not check out.
> As far as men letting go.... Boloney, it depends on the individual not the sex of the person, imo.



Yes to both!!


----------



## tamshac77

limom said:


> She probably ran the car thru carfax and realized the VIN did not check out.
> * As far as men letting go.... Boloney, it depends on the individual not the sex of the person, imo.*




This.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Kandi and her family on The View










































http://instagram.com/kandiburruss


ETA: Sorry if the pics are too large.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

What kind of futuristic industrial grade waist cincher is Kandi wearing these days?


----------



## limom

WhitleyGilbert said:


> What kind of futuristic industrial grade waist cincher is Kandi wearing these days?



For real, she needs to market that cincher and forget about sex toys!


----------



## bag-princess

WhitleyGilbert said:


> What kind of futuristic industrial grade waist cincher is Kandi wearing these days?





if it ain't spanx - she could put that woman out of biz!!!!


----------



## Sassys

Weren't they just on the View? Are they that thirsty for guest.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Weren't they just on the View? Are they that thirsty for guest.




i was just about to ask if this was the rerun!!!


----------



## zaara10

WhitleyGilbert said:


> What kind of futuristic industrial grade waist cincher is Kandi wearing these days?



Lol. How do you breathe in that? MJ looks slim too.


----------



## zuzu717

Is it possible that maybe Kandi's body is actually shaped like that, without the assistance of photo shopping or spanx?


----------



## Ladybug09

No, see past pics.


----------



## krissa

WhitleyGilbert said:


> What kind of futuristic industrial grade waist cincher is Kandi wearing these days?



Lol I wonder if it's the same one khloe k was wearing. Hmmm.


----------



## djsmom

Kandi is on 93.9 WKYS and her voice is annoying. I had to turn the station.


----------



## djsmom

Kandi and Althea (Benzinos fiancé) at the radio station.


----------



## limom

djsmom said:


> Kandi and Althea (Benzinos fiancé) at the radio station.
> View attachment 2624350



Benzino is engaged?


----------



## djsmom

limom said:


> benzino is engaged?




lol yup!!


----------



## zaara10

So Greg considers himself to be Jeffrey from Fresh Prince?? That's seriously the role he wants in his relationship w/ Nene? Who's the b1tch now?  lol


----------



## Ginger Tea

Jeffrey was happy to do whatever the family needed, as long as it was appreciated and not taken for granted.  And so it goes...


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

^^ You know Gregg is a kept man, so he shouldn't mind coating Nene in "powders" and lugging her slippers around. 

*Beep the horn on em', Gregg*
*Toot Toot*


----------



## zaara10

WhitleyGilbert said:


> ^^ You know Gregg is a kept man, so he shouldn't mind coating Nene in "powders" and lugging her slippers around.
> 
> *Beep the horn on em', Gregg*
> *Toot Toot*



Lol. That's why I can't take any advice he offers seriously. Like Todd said, he's full of sh!t. He just fools you w/ his delivery.


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> Jeffrey was happy to do whatever the family needed, as long as it was appreciated and not taken for granted.  And so it goes...





yes!!!   as it should be in any marriage - male or female!!!  nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Ginger Tea

bag-princess said:


> yes!!!   as it should be in any marriage - male or female!!!  nothing wrong with that.




Indeed.  If Apollo did some of these things just maybe he wouldn't have time to get involved in the nonsense that has him
In hot water and just maybe his wife wouldn't be slapping him while he's sleeping.


----------



## zaara10

There are ways to be supportive in a marriage without assuming the role of a butler.
I think Greg is so afraid of losing nene that he's happy to be at her every beck & call.


----------



## bag-princess

zaara10 said:


> There are ways to be supportive in a marriage without assuming the role of a butler.





but that is your view of his role in their marriage. if that is how he wants to show he is supportive then it's all good.  it doesn't mean that he is subservient to her.  whenever i see her on talk shows he is most of the time right there in the audience if not backstage and she talks about how he always has her back and takes good care of her.  he knows he is appreciated from what he says. it works for them and that is all that matters.


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> but that is your view of his role in their marriage. if that is how he wants to show he is supportive then it's all good.  it doesn't mean that he is subservient to her.  whenever i see her on talk shows he is most of the time right there in the audience if not backstage and she talks about how he always has her back and takes good care of her.  he knows he is appreciated from what he says. it works for them and that is all that matters.



I don't know, I still remember the radio interview.......
He seems to be kissing Nene's azz but hey if it works for them. Great then.


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> I don't know, I still remember the radio interview.......
> He seems to be kissing Nene's azz but hey if it works for them. Great then.





and i am sure he does,too!!


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> and i am sure he does,too!!



And more importantly Nene does do!


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> And more importantly Nene does do!





   she forgave but only a crazy person would think she has forgotten that!!!!!


----------



## Sassys

The scandals just keep piling up for The Real Housewives of Atlanta stars!

Former star Sheree Whitfield has been slapped with a massive tax lien for more than $100,000, RadarOnline.com has learned.

The federal government filed a tax lien against Whitfield on Dec 12, 2013, in which the IRS accuses her of failing to pay her taxes for the year 2011.

According to the lien, Whitfield failed to pay a total of $111,226.58 in income tax.

But this isn&#8217;t the first time Whitfield has been in hot water with Uncle Sam. She was reportedly slapped with another tax lien in early 2013 which accused her of owing a total of $41,752.83 for unpaid taxes for the years 2009 and 2010.

Last year, news also surfaced that Whitfield &#8212; whose conflict with her ex-husband, former Atlanta Falcons football player Bob Whitfield, was a storyline on RHOA &#8211; had been ordered by a judge to give her divorce lawyers $119,000 for an unpaid legal bill.

In addition, Whitfield allegedly had her issues with RHOA bosses. Radar reported she was fired from the Bravo show after season four in 2012 for being a diva.

However, in the wake of numerous RHOA feuds and scandals, it&#8217;s been rumored Whitfield might come back to the show for season seven!

RHOA alpha dog NeNe Leakes recently said of Whitfield and Kim Zolciak, &#8220;I miss them being on the show. We had a roller coaster ride, but&#8230;.I miss having a fight with them every now and then.&#8221;

And Whitfield will appear on Kandi&#8217;s Wedding, Kandi Burruss&#8217; RHOA Bravo wedding special spinoff, premiering June 1.

radaronline.com


----------



## Sassys

Kenya Moore was in a very flirtatious mood over the weekend.  She posted a pic of herself in bed with a mystery man (which could have been a scene from one of her straight-to-dvd flicks) with the caption:


"That moment when you think about closing your eyes or getting hot grits... #tobeinlove #tobesafe #toletyourguarddown #toforgive #toloveunconditionally #topickyourbattles #tobeprotected #tolet****go #tofightfair #tobecommitted Love is a choice, to trust is a choice. You choose your fate. You can't let other people and the past dictate how you treat others. #timetoheal"

A second photo featured a topless man (same dude from pic#1?) with the line:

LOL I'm his motivation #obsessed have a blessed day #behappy #stophating #myfamily note to all the haters: I'm unbothered find someone else to hate stalk.

The second pic could be a "fan" or admirer of the former Miss USA. Or could the man in the pics be her mystery boo from Africa? 
Miss Moore likes to keep us guessing, but remember she already told ya'll....

YBF


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Kenya Moore was in a very flirtatious mood over the weekend.  She posted a pic of herself in bed with a mystery man (which could have been a scene from one of her straight-to-dvd flicks) with the caption:
> 
> 
> "That moment when you think about closing your eyes or getting hot grits... #tobeinlove #tobesafe #toletyourguarddown #toforgive #toloveunconditionally #topickyourbattles #tobeprotected #tolet****go #tofightfair #tobecommitted Love is a choice, to trust is a choice. You choose your fate. You can't let other people and the past dictate how you treat others. #timetoheal"
> 
> A second photo featured a topless man (same dude from pic#1?) with the line:
> 
> LOL I'm his motivation #obsessed have a blessed day #behappy #stophating #myfamily note to all the haters: I'm unbothered find someone else to hate stalk.
> 
> The second pic could be a "fan" or admirer of the former Miss USA. Or could the man in the pics be her mystery boo from Africa?
> Miss Moore likes to keep us guessing, but remember she already told ya'll....
> 
> YBF








she is so thirsty!!!!


saw the first pic on facebook - everyone said it was brandon!!!!!!:lolots::lolots:


----------



## Ginger Tea

Sassys said:


> Kenya Moore was in a very flirtatious mood over the weekend.  She posted a pic of herself in bed with a mystery man (which could have been a scene from one of her straight-to-dvd flicks) with the caption:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "That moment when you think about closing your eyes or getting hot grits... #tobeinlove #tobesafe #toletyourguarddown #toforgive #toloveunconditionally #topickyourbattles #tobeprotected #tolet****go #tofightfair #tobecommitted Love is a choice, to trust is a choice. You choose your fate. You can't let other people and the past dictate how you treat others. #timetoheal"
> 
> 
> 
> A second photo featured a topless man (same dude from pic#1?) with the line:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I'm his motivation #obsessed have a blessed day #behappy #stophating #myfamily note to all the haters: I'm unbothered find someone else to hate stalk.
> 
> 
> 
> The second pic could be a "fan" or admirer of the former Miss USA. Or could the man in the pics be her mystery boo from Africa?
> 
> Miss Moore likes to keep us guessing, but remember she already told ya'll....
> 
> 
> 
> YBF




How do you get a pic like the first one from that angle if you're taking the shot yourself?


----------



## Sassys

Ginger Tea said:


> How do you get a pic like the first one from that angle if you're taking the shot yourself?



???? Uh, with your right hand.


----------



## tamshac77

Sassys said:


> Kenya Moore was in a very flirtatious mood over the weekend.  She posted a pic of herself in bed with a mystery man (which could have been a scene from one of her straight-to-dvd flicks) with the caption:
> 
> 
> "That moment when you think about closing your eyes or getting hot grits... #tobeinlove #tobesafe #toletyourguarddown #toforgive #toloveunconditionally #topickyourbattles #tobeprotected #tolet****go #tofightfair #tobecommitted Love is a choice, to trust is a choice. You choose your fate. You can't let other people and the past dictate how you treat others. #timetoheal"
> 
> A second photo featured a topless man (same dude from pic#1?) with the line:
> 
> LOL I'm his motivation #obsessed have a blessed day #behappy #stophating #myfamily note to all the haters: I'm unbothered find someone else to hate stalk.
> 
> The second pic could be a "fan" or admirer of the former Miss USA. Or could the man in the pics be her mystery boo from Africa?
> Miss Moore likes to keep us guessing, but remember she already told ya'll....
> 
> YBF



Really? Especially the second picture. She's so childish.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Sassys said:


> ???? Uh, with your right hand.




That's how it's usually done, but this one seems a bit too 'orchestrated' for my eyes.


----------



## needloub

I really thought the person in the first photo was Brandon!


----------



## Ginger Tea

Whether true or not time will tell...
Did read elsewhere, Nene was given a 500k increase, that many may dislike her, but she is a fan fave of all the housewives series.  

Again, whether any if this is factual, time will tell.

--------------

"Real Housewives of Atlanta" Season 7 may not welcome a few cast members from the previous season. NeNe Leakes already hinted that she might quit the show and Cynthia Bailey may be axed from the show's new season. Meanwhile, former Atlanta housewife is in major tax trouble.

It looks like the show is set to make way for new housewives by bidding goodbye to the old ones. After the big fight in the reunion show, it has been stated that Porsha Stewart has been dropped. However, Bravo thinks that Porsha's storyline is important for "Real Housewives of Atlanta". According to RumorFix, she has been downgraded to a 'friends' level.

Next up is NeNe Leakes, sources state that she wants the show to give her a salary hike. Also, NeNe lists out people she wants to shoot with. Bravo is thinking of firing NeNe because of her absurd demands.

Also, according to RumorFix, Cynthia Bailey may not be seen in the next season of the show as sources reveal her story is not interesting.

Meanwhile, ex-housewife Sheree Whitfield is in tax trouble. According to RadarOnline, she has been handed over a tax lien for more than $100,000. On December 12, 2013, the federal government filed a tax lien against the former reality star. Apparently, Sheree has failed to pay her taxes and the total is about $111,226.58.

This is not the first time as Sheree has faced tax issues in 2013. The website states that she was given another tax lien in 2014 and she owed $41,752.83 for non payment of taxes in 2009 and 2010.

Also, Whitfield might return to "Real Housewives of Atlanta" in Season 7.

"I miss them being on the show. We had a roller coaster ride, but....I miss having a fight with them every now and then," said NeNe Leakes of Kim Zolciak and Sheree.


----------



## Thandie

Oh no!

I hope Cynthia comes back. I loved her talking head this season especially at the vineyard when Kandi and Natalie got into it.

Not everyone has to be a drama queen on this show, Bravo..... CB brings something different and I love her for it.


----------



## bag-princess

cynthia is as boring as watching paint dry!!!  she adds NOTHING to the show.  she and peter can both POOF!! and be gone!


----------



## Thandie

Not a fan of Peter's.

I did enjoy Cynthia this season though. I am especially interested to see how she'll get along next season without Nene. 

Yea, I think she'll be back.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> cynthia is as boring as watching paint dry!!!  she adds NOTHING to the show.  she and peter can both POOF!! and be gone!



Amen!!!


----------



## sgj99

Cynthia doesn't bother/bore me but i do think the only reason Peter is still around is because he like the notority the show gives him.  if she gets fired i bet he walks out on her.


----------



## Graw

Ginger Tea said:


> How do you get a pic like the first one from that angle if you're taking the shot yourself?





There is a selfie clicker that you can attach or bluetooth to your phone and take pictures from a distance or she used her other hand.





Ginger Tea said:


> Whether true or not time will tell...
> Did read elsewhere, Nene was given a 500k increase, that many may dislike her, but she is a fan fave of all the housewives series.
> 
> Again, whether any if this is factual, time will tell.
> 
> --------------
> 
> "Real Housewives of Atlanta" Season 7 may not welcome a few cast members from the previous season. NeNe Leakes already hinted that she might quit the show and Cynthia Bailey may be axed from the show's new season. Meanwhile, former Atlanta housewife is in major tax trouble.
> 
> It looks like the show is set to make way for new housewives by bidding goodbye to the old ones. After the big fight in the reunion show, it has been stated that Porsha Stewart has been dropped. However, Bravo thinks that Porsha's storyline is important for "Real Housewives of Atlanta". According to RumorFix, she has been downgraded to a 'friends' level.
> 
> Next up is NeNe Leakes, sources state that she wants the show to give her a salary hike. Also, NeNe lists out people she wants to shoot with. Bravo is thinking of firing NeNe because of her absurd demands.
> 
> Also, according to RumorFix, Cynthia Bailey may not be seen in the next season of the show as sources reveal her story is not interesting.
> 
> Meanwhile, ex-housewife Sheree Whitfield is in tax trouble. According to RadarOnline, she has been handed over a tax lien for more than $100,000. On December 12, 2013, the federal government filed a tax lien against the former reality star. Apparently, Sheree has failed to pay her taxes and the total is about $111,226.58.
> 
> This is not the first time as Sheree has faced tax issues in 2013. The website states that she was given another tax lien in 2014 and she owed $41,752.83 for non payment of taxes in 2009 and 2010.
> 
> Also, Whitfield might return to "Real Housewives of Atlanta" in Season 7.
> 
> "I miss them being on the show. We had a roller coaster ride, but....I miss having a fight with them every now and then," said NeNe Leakes of Kim Zolciak and Sheree.



Nene is interesting to watch.  Sheree has tax issues now they want her back on the show?  So the key to being in the show is to have inherent drama in your life?    Kenya, is dying to have a story/any story or scandal that the audience can cling on to.  I'm shocked she doesn't have a surrogate or 2 because then she would have some story line.

Bravo casting prerequisite = personal tragedy + Dramatic reality star = rating gold.  

Kim and the kids on the show would be a fun addition because she says funny things and is silly.  I would not want to watch Kroy and family for 30 -60 minutes alone, but in the series it works.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Graw said:


> There is a selfie clicker that you can attach or bluetooth to your phone and take pictures from a distance or she used her other hand.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Did not know that.


----------



## Ginger Tea

LOS ANGELES (LALATE EXCLUSIVE)  NeNe Leakes I Dream of Nene is set to return to BravoTv.com this fall 2014 as a full series commitment with NeNe Leakes retuning as executive producer, LALATE can exclusively report. NeNe Leakes I Dream Of NeNe, produced by True Entertainment in conjunction with Leakes loan out company Leakes Entertainment, is set to expand the RHOA stars production slate as she seeks to ramp up more TV projects under her production arm through next year, LALATE can report.

Several years ago, LALATE exclusively reported that True Entertainment was secretly in early development on a project that would carry the title of I Dream of NeNe. As reported first by LALATE, the title derived from a former RHOA episode by the same name. True Ent went to the USPTO to secure a trademark for I Dream of NeNe. More than one year before the show eventually was confirmed by BravoTv, LALATE exclusively reported that the project was in development, that True would produce, and that Leakes would lead as her spinoff platform.

When Leakes finally officially announced a year later that she was getting her spinoff entitled I Dream Of NeNe, and called the news announcement a major surprise, the purported keep it real RHOA star never acknowledged that the I Dream Of NeNe news reports had been published for over a year before she confirmed the same.

LALATE can now further report that Leakes will get a full season commitment from BravoTv with I Dream Of NeNe set to air this fall. Patricia will not be making any appearances. Leakes is likely to seek and get a preferred 6/9 pm Sunday timeslot, far better than her midweek timeslot for her wedding spinoff. The spinoff is set to air before the RHOA season debut, to anchor into the RHOA 2014-15 season. An alternative option Bravo might be considering is anchoring Dream at the 7/10 pm slot after RHOA when the two return this fall. That move to develop massive three to four hour programming blocks was also revealed in an RHOC spinoff, also revealed exclusive by LALATE this morning HERE.

Leakes recently said about RHOA I wouldnt say Ive outgrown [the show] because people would want to throw eggs at me. I would just say that I have grown and Im at a different place in my life. She added I think people enjoy my realness, I think people enjoy how genuine I am. They can relate to what Im saying. Im very direct. Some people appreciate the directness and some people dont.


----------



## djsmom

Good for Nene. She'll probably bring her bridesmaids to the show and be more like able because they will kiss her behind. I still feel she needs to humble herself. I will not be tuning in.


----------



## sgj99

djsmom said:


> Good for Nene. She'll probably bring her bridesmaids to the show and be more like able because they will kiss her behind. *I still feel she needs to humble herself. I will not be tuning in*.


 
I totally agree.  Nene has always had a "big" personality but she's just too hard to watch now, her ego is out-of-control.  I liked her in the first season when she laughed and had fun.  She takes herself so seriously now.


----------



## Sassys

djsmom said:


> Good for Nene. She'll probably bring her bridesmaids to the show and be more like able because they will kiss her behind. I still feel she needs to humble herself. I will not be tuning in.



you mean bride maid


----------



## swags

sgj99 said:


> I totally agree.  Nene has always had a "big" personality but she's just too hard to watch now, her ego is out-of-control.  I liked her in the first season when she laughed and had fun.  She takes herself so seriously now.





I liked season 1 Nene initially too. Her and Kim were laughing and having fun, she seemed happy with Gregg.....  I don't think she's the kind to have friends that are too close without jealousy and fighting. Even back then she turned on Kim for singing and being friends with Sheree and they opened the series with Nene and Sheree in an argument.  Look at all the people she fell out with Sheree, Kim, Sheree. Kim, Dwight, Kenya, Marlo, Cynthia...etc  I don't really count Kandi or Phaedra because she never seemed close with them.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Gasp! NeNe Leakes may not return to 'RHOA'

http://usat.ly/1tr4ag7#sthash.bRtUzAbO

She wants a raise and a more positive work environment.


----------



## djsmom

Ginger Tea said:


> Gasp! NeNe Leakes may not return to 'RHOA'
> 
> http://usat.ly/1tr4ag7#sthash.bRtUzAbO
> 
> She wants a raise and a more positive work environment.




Nene truly believes she isn't part of the problem.


----------



## Love4H

Ginger Tea said:


> Gasp! NeNe Leakes may not return to 'RHOA'
> 
> http://usat.ly/1tr4ag7#sthash.bRtUzAbO
> 
> She wants a raise and a more positive work environment.



I hate her arrogant behavior... She was in some shows and now thinks she's a superstar and "nobody on her level". *****, bye.


----------



## bobobob

They are undoubtedly the most explosive bunch out of all the Real Housewives.

And it looks as though things are only going to get even more heated in the next season for the ladies in Atlanta.

Radar reports that the stars of Real Housewives of Atlanta - including feuding cast members Kenya Moore and Porsha Stewart - will all be returning for series seven.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Real-Housewives-Of-Atlanta.html#ixzz33F0bEs89 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Ginger Tea

How does one face/deal with the person that, in full meaning of the word, dragged you across a stage...my, my, my. And to know, regardless of what your final words were, she was still asked to return, to increase the tension and drama despite your wishes.  Bravo is no joke.


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> How does one face/deal with the person that, in full meaning of the word, dragged you across a stage...my, my, my. And to know, regardless of what your final words were, she was still asked to return, to increase the tension and drama despite your wishes.  Bravo is no joke.





but kenya is from DETROIT!  she can handle it.    if it REALLY was such a problem for her she would get to steppin' like she said she would do if porsha was not fired.  which proves once again - her big talk is just that.


----------



## Ginger Tea

bag-princess said:


> but kenya is from DETROIT!  she can handle it.    if it REALLY was such a problem for her she would get to steppin' like she said she would do if porsha was not fired.  which proves once again - her big talk is just that.




Even if hair was pulled out KM isn't going anywhere.  Other than having bit roles in movies she hasn't had much air time since the USA pageant.  This is the most she has ever seen the lights of a camera off camera.  What was the last movie she had a few lines in Jaime Foxx with Cylus or was it the two liner in Deliver us from Eva.  KM is now a fixture even if it is for $2.50.


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> Even if hair was pulled out KM isn't going anywhere.  Other than having bit roles in movies she hasn't had much air time since the USA pageant.  This is the most she has ever seen the lights of a camera off camera.  What was the last movie she had a few lines in Jaime Foxx with Cylus or was it the two liner in Deliver us from Eva.  KM is now a fixture even if it is for $2.50.




and you know this!!!!   she ain't fooling nobody but brandon!!!!


----------



## rockhollow

None of these ladies will go anywhere unless pushed out by Bravo. I bet even Nene will be back, maybe not as much if she gets her own show. 


Like many here, I liked Nene in the first couple of seasons, but as her ego got larger, she became less enjoyable to watch. And goodness, I can't image wanting to watch a whole hour 'all about Nene'.
I think her and Greg are the only ones that believe she is a famous star.


If they bring back Sheree and Kim, maybe they can pal up with Kenya and all have a go at Nene
I can see Nene making up with Cynthia, so that she'll have a wingman on the show.


----------



## zaara10

Ginger Tea said:


> Even if hair was pulled out KM isn't going anywhere.  Other than having bit roles in movies she hasn't had much air time since the USA pageant.  This is the most she has ever seen the lights of a camera off camera.  What was the last movie she had a few lines in Jaime Foxx with Cylus or was it the two liner in Deliver us from Eva.  KM is now a fixture even if it is for $2.50.



Did I miss what the $2.50 reference is to? I know nene said it to kenya too on the reunion. Thx


----------



## Ginger Tea

zaara10 said:


> Did I miss what the $2.50 reference is to? I know nene said it to kenya too on the reunion. Thx




NL said it to KM that she was the lowest paid, sittin' here (or on set) acting a fool for $2.50.


----------



## zaara10

Ginger Tea said:


> NL said it to KM that she was the lowest paid, sittin' here (or on set) acting a fool for $2.50.



Oh, ok thanks,  I heard N say that on the reunion but I thought it was from something else prior to that. Nene shouldn't talk bc w/ all her "I'm rich B" Hollywood talk, she's still sittin' there too!


----------



## Ginger Tea

zaara10 said:


> Oh, ok thanks,  I heard N say that on the reunion but I thought it was from something else prior to that. Nene shouldn't talk bc w/ all her "I'm rich B" Hollywood talk, she's still sittin' there too!




True but NL gets paid the most to behave like a fool.  KM, being paid the least, has a lot of antics. So, think NL's point was KM not making much but will do anything for $2.50 or a small amount of money.


----------



## bag-princess

zaara10 said:


> Oh, ok thanks,  I heard N say that on the reunion but I thought it was from something else prior to that. Nene shouldn't talk bc w/ all her "I'm rich B" Hollywood talk, *she's still sittin' there too!*





but she ain't the lowest paid - which was the point!  BLOOP BLOOP!!


----------



## bag-princess

*Guilty Apollo Nida Ordered To Attend Court Deposition In Fraud & Identity Theft Case  Receipts!*





via _*Radar Online*_:
_ Real Housewives of Atlanta_  star Apollo Nida pled guilty to a $2.3 million fraud scheme earlier  this month and now RadarOnline.com can exclusively reveal that the  federal government will sit him down for some intense questioning.
According  to federal court documents, Phaedra Parks embattled husband will take  part in an oral examination at the Office of United States of Attorney  in his native Atlanta on June 10.
And he wont be packing lightly for his visit: Nida, 35, is ordered to bring earning statements frommost recent paychecks, [what paychecks?]  business records for the present year and past calendar year,  current bank statements for the past 12 months, all deeds, leases,  contracts, and other documents representing any ownership interest, and  all stocks, bonds, or other securities of any class, among other  personal paperwork, documents state. [I hope fraud statements work]

Though hes reportedly facing up to 30 years in prison, Nida recently told Radar hes staying upbeat.
I  feel good about the support Im getting, insisted the dad of Ayden, 4,  and Dylan, 1. Its an uphill battle, but were still staying  positive.
The fitness trainer accepted a plea deal in the case, confessing to charges of mail, wire and bank fraud.






i can just here whitney know - "show me the reciepts!" :lolots:









http://realitywives.net/blogs/guilty-apollo-nida-ordered-to-attend-court-deposition/
​


----------



## djsmom

Kandis Wedding is on


----------



## bag-princess

djsmom said:


> Kandis Wedding is on





thank goodness for the 100+ other channels to watch!:giggles:

not even interested.


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> thank goodness for the 100+ other channels to watch!:giggles:
> 
> not even interested.



Me either. I won't be watching.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Kandi's show, corny.  Will say this, MJ is horrible.  Don't care what anyone wants to say.  Todd shouldn't let Kandi gain the weight. But if Kandi was trying to loose the weight and MJ found out, then it would still be Todd's fault because then he's not accepting her as she is.  No one has time for that nonsense. 

I can see why NL said, she wouldn't drag anybody like MJ said.  She is not cool at all.


----------



## Ladybug09

They think they're slick. They put Kandis new show under the Atlanta title so your DVR force records her new show.


----------



## tamshac77

Ladybug09 said:


> They think they're slick. They put Kandis new show under the Atlanta title so your DVR force records her new show.



I know! I noticed that too. I still deleted it.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> They think they're slick. They put Kandis new show under the Atlanta title so your DVR force records her new show.




What!!!!!!

That proves that even they know it is not must see tv!! Two short boring people getting married!


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> What!!!!!!
> 
> That proves that even they know it is not must see tv!! Two short boring people getting married!



They do that on other shows also. Lisa VP show followed  BHHW


----------



## swags

Ladybug09 said:


> They think they're slick. They put Kandis new show under the Atlanta title so your DVR force records her new show.



That irritated me. I watched a little bit but its not interesting. Nice of kandis mom to bring up her weight on tv. Second time she has mentioned it.


----------



## Bentley1

bag-princess said:


> what!!!!!!
> 
> That proves that even they know it is not must see tv!! Two short boring people getting married!




lollll


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> They do that on other shows also. Lisa VP show followed  BHHW






i said what i said.


----------



## Sassys

It was on while I was cooking and I heard some of it. MJ is so damn wrong to inform the world that Todd's father was a pimp and his mother was a hooker. The fact that Kandi did not deny it says it must be true, but still. Damn!


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> It was on while I was cooking and I heard some of it.* MJ is so damn wrong to inform the world that Todd's father was a pimp and his mother we a hooker.* The fact that Kandi did not deny it says it must be true, but still. Damn!







WHHHAAATTTT!!!!!!

maybe she meant "figuratively" and not "literally"!!!!  :wondering   i hope.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Sassys said:


> It was on while I was cooking and I heard some of it. MJ is so damn wrong to inform the world that Todd's father was a pimp and his mother we a hooker. The fact that Kandi did not deny it says it must be true, but still. Damn!




His father is dead and he never knew him so why she has to sling even more dirt on the grave is lower than the man being six feet under.  

To keep saying Todd's family knows the game, and he's from NY so he's slick, works my nerves.  That's that ignorant southern mindset.  Categorizing people you genuinely know nothing about.


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> His father is dead and he never knew him so why she has to sling even more dirt on the grave is lower than the man being six feet under.
> 
> To keep saying Todd's family knows the game, and he's from NY so he's slick, works my nerves.  *That's that ignorant southern mindset.*  Categorizing people you genuinely know nothing about.





WTH!!!!!     as a southern woman that is extremely offensive!  didn't you just do!the same thing - categorizing people you genuinely know nothing about!!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> WHHHAAATTTT!!!!!!
> 
> maybe she meant "figuratively" and not "literally"!!!!  :wondering   i hope.



No. I think it is true. When she repeated it again to Kandi, Kandi did not say, that's not true stop saying that. What she said was, "His father is dead, so don't say that".


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> No. I think it is true. When she repeated it again to Kandi, Kandi did not say, that's not true stop saying that. *What she said was, "His father is dead, so don't say that".*




i don't understand why she acts like she is so afraid to say anything to her mother!!!!

oh my goodness. wonder what the story is behind THAT!!!!


----------



## Ginger Tea

bag-princess said:


> WTH!!!!!     as a southern woman that is extremely offensive!  didn't you just do!the same thing - categorizing people you genuinely know nothing about!!




I know of what I speak because of experiencing it firsthand.  These were not idle or empty words. This was said to me over and over. So it was not categorizing but what we call living it.


----------



## zaara10

bag-princess said:


> i don't understand why she acts like she is so afraid to say anything to her mother!!!!
> 
> oh my goodness. wonder what the story is behind THAT!!!!



Maybe her mother has some serious dirt on her. That's a messed up, unhealthy mother-daughter relationship right there. I wonder what kind of grandmother she is. I'm sure Riley has some stories to tell! Lol


----------



## sgj99

Ginger Tea said:


> His father is dead and he never knew him so why she has to sling even more dirt on the grave is lower than the man being six feet under.
> 
> To keep saying Todd's family knows the game, and he's from NY so he's slick, works my nerves.  *That's that ignorant southern mindset*.  Categorizing people you genuinely know nothing about.


 
that's as insulting as what MJ keeps saying about Todd's family and about him being from NY.


----------



## sgj99

bag-princess said:


> WTH!!!!!     as a southern woman that is extremely offensive!  didn't you just do!the same thing - categorizing people you genuinely know nothing about!!


 
exactly!



bag-princess said:


> *i don't understand why she acts like she is so afraid to say anything to her mother!!!!*
> 
> oh my goodness. wonder what the story is behind THAT!!!!


 
she keeps saying she respects her mother but her mother isn't worthy of the respect.  Kandi needs to stand up to MJ.


----------



## KathyB

zaara10 said:


> Maybe her mother has some serious dirt on her. That's a messed up, unhealthy mother-daughter relationship right there. I wonder what kind of grandmother she is. I'm sure Riley has some stories to tell! Lol


Do you think MJ is using the dirt to make sure her gravy train never runs dry?  I can't imagine my mother, or any mother, using their child's "skeletons" as leverage to get something from them.  MJ is the opportunist, not Todd.  MJ has been living on Kandi's dime for a very long time.


----------



## Ginger Tea

sgj99 said:


> that's as insulting as what MJ keeps saying about Todd's family and about him being from NY.




Been there and back. Lived it.  When you're on the receiving end, yes, it's ignorant. What would you call it, hospitable, neighborly, friendly?


----------



## bag-princess

sgj99 said:


> exactly!
> she keeps saying she respects her mother but her mother isn't worthy of the respect.  Kandi needs to stand up to MJ.




she can respect her mother just fine.  tell her you will not put up with that kind of mess and leave it there.  she can say it clearly without acting like a fool.  but she seems to think if she say ANYTHING that it would be wrong to do.




Ginger Tea said:


> Been there and back. Lived it.  When you're on the receiving end, yes, it's ignorant. What would you call it, hospitable, neighborly, friendly?



i would call it perpetuating that same "ignorant southern mindset" that you seem to despise just by saying saying this.  recieving it does not mean you need to send it back out.


----------



## Ginger Tea

bag-princess said:


> she can respect her mother just fine.  tell her you will not put up with that kind of mess and leave it there.  she can say it clearly without acting like a fool.  but she seems to think if she say ANYTHING that it would be wrong to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would call it perpetuating that same "ignorant southern mindset" that you seem to despise just by saying saying this.  recieving it does not mean you need to send it back out.




Not sending a thing back but stating life learned experiences and being from the north and living in the south those words sting.  But only if from the north would a person know how much. When person from the south that would rarely be a topic addressed.


----------



## sgj99

Ginger Tea said:


> Been there and back. Lived it.  When you're on the receiving end, yes, it's ignorant. What would you call it, hospitable, neighborly, friendly?


 
I think you're doing exactly what you are railing against:  placing a label on someone because of where they are from.  and it's insulting.  but I suspect you know that and that was exactly the intention of your statement.


----------



## tamshac77

Sassys said:


> It was on while I was cooking and I heard some of it. MJ is so damn wrong to inform the world that Todd's father was a pimp and his mother was a hooker. The fact that Kandi did not deny it says it must be true, but still. Damn!



Dang, that was low. I guess that's what you sign up for when you allow cameras into your life.


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> WTH!!!!!     as a southern woman that is extremely offensive!  didn't you just do!the same thing - categorizing people you genuinely know nothing about!!



+1 - I get tired of people stereotyping southerners that way. Ignorance is everywhere.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Stereotype is everywhere but after centuries the war of north and south still rages on for many reasons, some untold, some unspoken but it is no secret by those who experience it.


----------



## sgj99

Ginger Tea said:


> Stereotype is everywhere but after centuries *the war of north and south still rages on for many reasons*, some untold, some unspoken but it is no secret by those who experience it.


 
that is about one of the most absurd things I've heard/read in a very long time.


----------



## Ginger Tea

sgj99 said:


> I think you're doing exactly what you are railing against:  placing a label on someone because of where they are from.  and it's insulting.  but I suspect you know that and that was exactly the intention of your statement.




you can act crazy all you want regarding this matter, you can presume, assume, whichever, but do not, belay your suspensions on what I wrote.  Only the author knows what was meant and what was intended, and I, being the author knew  exactly what my intention was, which was to state, exactly what was personally experienced. 

Interesting, none of the 'southerners' expressed  dismay at what MJ said regarding the subject, or said, it's unfortunate you experienced this and not all of us feel or think this way.  We cannot apologize for an entire Southern Hemisphere, but hope you know that this is not a consensus with southerners.

 does one hold on to what offended someone else and excuse the offender...


----------



## Ginger Tea

sgj99 said:


> that is about one of the most absurd things I've heard/read in a very long time.




Sorry, but It is absurbly factual.


----------



## bag-princess

sgj99 said:


> that is about one of the most absurd things I've heard/read in a very long time.





i just don't get it either.  but i am going to drop it here and be done because she obviously has some deeply rooted issues about something she has experienced somewhere somehow from someone that has caused her to have this belief about what she sees as a "southern mindset".


----------



## Ginger Tea

bag-princess said:


> i just don't get it either.  but i am going to drop it here and be done because she obviously has some deeply rooted issues about something she has experienced somewhere somehow from someone that has caused her to have this belief about what she sees as a "southern mindset".




Agreed.  Agree to disagree.  Clarification was not "someone." If that were the case, would be easily forgotten.  It was several people, over several years. These people never knew each other but had the same thought & feeling regarding a northerner that never exchanged any words with them.  

Being from the south you may not be privy to what others think or feel about northerners. The first meeting my company had, upon relocating, one of the VP's says, and I quote, "Please, let us not get caught up in the war of north and south. Put those differences aside, let those feelings stay in the past, and not in this company.  We need to move forward." 

There is a mindset but when it's not directed toward you, you're not aware of it, and that's totally understandle. There is no fault but it is some peoples reality -- in the south.


----------



## sgj99

bag-princess said:


> i just don't get it either.  but i am going to drop it here and be done because she obviously has some deeply rooted issues about something she has experienced somewhere somehow from someone that has caused her to have this belief about what she sees as a "southern mindset".


 
I totally agree with you.  and am moving on ...


----------



## tamshac77

Ginger Tea said:


> Stereotype is everywhere but after centuries the war of north and south still rages on for many reasons, some untold, some unspoken but it is no secret by those who experience it.


----------



## sgj99

tamshac77 said:


>


 
yes, I am as baffled as you.  I thought the Civil War ended in 1865 ...


----------



## Ginger Tea

sgj99 said:


> yes, I am as baffled as you.  I thought the Civil War ended in 1865 ...




Ha!  Not the actual war ladies.  Some of the underlying contentions that unfortunately still exist.  

i.e, northerners think they know everything, that's not the way we do things here, NY'ers are slick, and others. 

It is difficult for you to get an understanding of what is being relayed when/if you are a native southerner.  You will never grasp what is being said or able to relate, and guess what, it's cool.


----------



## Kansashalo

Ok, the conversation over the last two pages of this thread gives me more motivation to watch Kandi's wedding special than those tired promos Bravo keeps running.   I'm now interested to see what MJ said (and its context) so I can follow along! LOL


----------



## Ginger Tea

Kansashalo said:


> Ok, the conversation over the last two pages of this thread gives me more motivation to watch Kandi's wedding special than those tired promos Bravo keeps running.   I'm now interested to see what MJ said (and its context) so I can follow along! LOL




Lol!


----------



## swags

I think mama Joyce is amping it up for the cameras. Don't get me wrong, I truly believe she would rather Kandi marry a wealthy man and i do not think she likes todd at all but I think she plays it up a bit. She's on the bravo payroll herself right?


----------



## Sassys

swags said:


> I think mama Joyce is amping it up for the cameras. Don't get me wrong, I truly believe she would rather Kandi marry a wealthy man and i do not think she likes todd at all but I think she plays it up a bit. *She's on the bravo payroll herself right?*



Nope. She said she doesn't get a check. Neither do the husbands.


----------



## swags

Sassys said:


> Nope. She said she doesn't get a check. Neither do the husbands.



Oh - I didn't realize that.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Nope. *She said she doesn't get a check.* Neither do the husbands.





   she acts that way for free?????   no wonder she said in an interview she felt exploited by Bravo and Andy and they would do anything for ratings!  but no money/contract - doesn't that mean she could walk if she was tired of it!?


----------



## Graw

Kansashalo said:


> Ok, the conversation over the last two pages of this thread gives me more motivation to watch Kandi's wedding special than those tired promos Bravo keeps running.   I'm now interested to see what MJ said (and its context) so I can follow along! LOL



I know!  What could she say to rattle this many feathers that she hasn't said already?  You know Andy Cohen loves Mama Joyce, he needs more spicy Mothers of Housewives.  Bravo executives are thinking, yes ratings gold.  People might not watch for Kandi and Todd until MJ is added.


----------



## Sassys

swags said:


> Oh - I didn't realize that.



The men were on Bethenny's show and they said they didn't get paid. Bethenny said she thought they did. Greg said, nope, they only get their travel paid for on the trips.


----------



## sgj99

they don't get paid but they've become well-known faces and therefore can benefit from various functions they attend with their wives, don't you think?  I've said before, I think Peter would hit the road if he didn't have some air-time on RH with Cynthia.


----------



## Sassys

sgj99 said:


> they don't get paid but they've become well-known faces and therefore can benefit from various functions they attend with their wives, don't you think?  I've said before, I think Peter would hit the road if he didn't have some air-time on RH with Cynthia.



I was under the impression that people like Lawrence, Dwight, Marlo, Nene's bride maids, Derek J. were paid (I recall someone here stated that they knew people who appeared on reality shows and were paid), but I asked my neighbor who is a producer on two current reality shows and she said "guest stars" do not get paid on reality shows. She said, if they become fan favorites and the show gets ratings because of them, then they can negotiate a pay check.


----------



## Bentley1

I thought the Husbands were paid too.

Is there a separate thread for "Kandi's Wedding?"


----------



## Sassys

Bentley1 said:


> I thought the Husbands were paid too.
> 
> *Is there a separate thread for "Kandi's Wedding*?"



It comes up on DVR's as RHofATL, so don't think one is needed lol


----------



## djsmom

Todd seemed a little cocky when he was talking to Carmon. I understand his point, but his presentation was awful. Carmon believes she is entitled . And, why does she need a key to Kandis home.


----------



## Sassys

djsmom said:


> Todd seemed a little cocky when he was talking to Carmon. I understand his point, but his presentation was awful. Carmon believes she is entitled . And, why does she need a key to Kandis home.



Most personal assistants have keys to their bosses house. How else are they going to drop things off after running errands or look after the house, when boss is out of town.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> It comes up on DVR's as RHofATL, so don't think one is needed lol



It is/will be a separate show. They did the same thing with Lisa and Nenes spin offs.


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> It comes up on DVR's as RHofATL, so don't think one is needed lol



lol, ok. Just wanted to make sure it's ok to continue discussing Ms. Kandi in here.


----------



## BagBragger

Ginger Tea said:


> Ha!  Not the actual war ladies.  Some of the underlying contentions that unfortunately still exist.
> 
> i.e, northerners think they know everything, that's not the way we do things here, NY'ers are slick, and others.
> 
> It is difficult for you to get an understanding of what is being relayed when/if you are a native southerner.  You will never grasp what is being said or able to relate, and guess what, it's cool.




Promise I'm not stirring the pot...but I do understand the point of view, and have had similar comments said to me.  I went to school down/in the south. When I met people and told them where I was from, there were many times I received stereotype-like comments about it and what I "must be" because of it.

But I think everyone has stereotypes.  Some times, I don't think they have been formed with ill intent.  Our life experiences and what we hear/see while growing up shape our thoughts and perceptions.  I would never claim
that these things don't exist, in others AND MYSELF (I had my own notions of southern people).  For me it's a matter of learning and being able to say 'you know what, my thoughts on X, Y, and Z were wrong'.  And I reshape my thinking when it is necessary.  Some of my experiences probably won't allow me to reshape some of my thoughts on certain things probably because the effects of whatever it was was far too strong. 

To take it further, I have and can be known to not care for groups of people but like, care about, and even love someone who may be a part of the group as a whole.  Not looking for approval on that.  Am I a horrible person?  Not sure, but the beauty in that is I don't look for people to determine that.  Am I a *****?  Yes!  And for many reasons, not just for my views on people and things and all things actual and factual (but that's for another thread).  Just stating that to say that we don't live in a sunny, pie-in-the-sky world.

Ladies who live in the south, are you all evil, wretch it people?  Heck no!  Some of my nearest and dearest live in Alabama, Texas, Louisiana, Mississippi and Georgia.  My mother is from Mississippi and my father was  from Alabama.  I can't and won't speak for Ginger Tea, but her sentiments are real for me (just like she's expressed that they are for her).  I don't think any of you, at least I hope, are oblivious to the fact that things like what Ginger and I described are real and in some areas are common place.  

I know that tone is difficult to interpret when written, but it is my hope that mine is conveyed/received in the manner in which I am intending.


----------



## Ginger Tea

BagBragger said:


> Promise I'm not stirring the pot...but I do understand the point of view, and have had similar comments said to me.  I went to school down south. When I met people and told them where I am from, there were many time I received stereotype comments about where I was from and what I "must be" because I am from there.
> 
> But I think everyone has  stereotypes.  Some times, I don't think they have been formed with ill intent.  Our life experiences and what we hear/see while growing up shape our thoughts and perceptions.  I would never claim
> that these things don't exist, in other AND MYSELF (I had my own notions of southern people).  For me it's a matter of learning and being able to say you know what my thought on X, Y, and Z were wrong.  And I reshape my thinking when it is necessary.  Some of my experiences probably won't allow me to reshape some of my thoughts on certain things probably because the effects of whatever it was was far too strong.
> 
> To take it further, I have and can be known to not care for groups of people but like, care about, even love someone who may be a part of the group as a whole.  Not looking for approval on that.  Am I a horrible person?  Not sure, but the beauty in that is I don't look for people to determine that.  Am I a *****?  Yes!  And for many reasons, not just my views on people and things and all things actual and factual (but that's for another thread).  Just stating that to say that we don't live in a sunny world.
> 
> Ladies who live in the south, are you all evil, wretch it people?  Heck no!  Some of my nearest and dearest live in Alabama, Texas, Louisiana, Mississippi and Georgia.  My mother is from Mississippi and my father was  from Alabama.  I can't and won't speak for Ginger Tea, but her sentiments are real for me (just like she's expressed that they are for her).  I don't think any of you, at least I hope, aren't oblivious to the fact that things like what Ginger and I described are real and in some areas are common place.
> 
> I know that tone is difficult to interpret when written, but it is my hope that mine is conveyed/received in the manner in which I am intending.




No pot stirring taken here.  Not looking for a consensus but get what you mean.  In the words There are stereotypes worldwide, and if one is pointed out by ones own experience, it is just that, that persons experience.  Living in the south, personal experience has been, and by those who are also from other non-southern states, you're not readily accepted.  There is no, come on over for dinner.  That wasn't just personal experience.  This  is what others not from the north but not from the south can experience as well.  Can't be said it's just your imagination because it sure feels and looks real to us. 

It is my hope as well, that the things described are not taken as far fetched and thought of as not happening.  It is quite common. I am not sensitive to take anything here personally or to be offended by it.  You live you learn and not all experiences in life are pleasant. 

In the words of Nene, "I said what I said.  You can either move forward or stay right there, but it ain't changing over here."


----------



## djsmom

Sassys said:


> Most personal assistants have keys to their bosses house. How else are they going to drop things off after running errands or look after the house, when boss is out of town.




You are absolutely correct. I was thinking about her and Todd hooking up.


----------



## Ladybug09

Bentley1 said:


> lol, ok. Just wanted to make sure it's ok to continue discussing Ms. Kandi in here.



Create a new thread. I was thinking of doing so.

I can't remember the title of her show.


----------



## needloub

Ladybug09 said:


> Create a new thread. I was thinking of doing so.
> 
> *I can't remember the title of her show*.



Maybe it should stay that way   I needed subtitles throughout the show at times...


----------



## Bentley1

Ladybug09 said:


> Create a new thread. I was thinking of doing so.
> 
> I can't remember the title of her show.



Done. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/televisi...wedding-special-rhoa-870175.html#post26859495

Started a thread specifically to discuss "Kandi's Wedding Special."


----------



## Ginger Tea

Kandi's show is on now


----------



## tamshac77

Ginger Tea said:


> Ha!  Not the actual war ladies.  Some of the underlying contentions that unfortunately still exist.
> 
> i.e, northerners think they know everything, that's not the way we do things here, NY'ers are slick, and others.
> 
> It is difficult for you to get an understanding of what is being relayed when/if you are a native southerner.  You will never grasp what is being said or able to relate, and guess what, it's cool.




Your comment was very negative and it offended some of us here...point, blank, period. I knew exactly what your point was but an 1865 history lesson was totally irrelevant.  I'm done.


----------



## mzri

Posted in the correct thread


----------



## Ginger Tea

tamshac77 said:


> Your comment was very negative and it offended some of us here...point, blank, period. I knew exactly what your point was but an 1865 history lesson was totally irrelevant.  I'm done.




You feel it's negative, so be it. If roles were reversed there would be no offense taken by me, because I've grown to understand ones experiences are not others and should never be taken for granted whether we understand it or not or  experienced it or not.  It was not I that brought up the 1865 comment.  Point, blank, period.  Now, I'm done.


----------



## Ladybug09

needloub said:


> Maybe it should stay that way   I needed subtitles throughout the show at times...



Haha, I always watch TV with subtitles anyway! Lol


----------



## Graw

djsmom said:


> Todd seemed a little cocky when he was talking to Carmon. I understand his point, but his presentation was awful. Carmon believes she is entitled . And, why does she need a key to Kandis home.



I just realized her name is Carmon, not Carmen.  Todd knows Kandi is laid back, that is how he moved in her home and is marring her after a relatively short courtship.  She hires her friends because that is who she is.  Todd doesn't like freeloaders  Todd is going to get them all fired after a few years.  He wants to ensure Kandi's workers are working  That is understandable, but Kandi likes having her circle of trust around her.

If Todd, his mother and family are not concerned about money why not sign the prenup?  I hope Kandi is happy in years to come.

Fast forward ... the previews Todd is taking legal advice from Apollo Nida about a prenup.  I am sure Phaedra has an iron clad prenup. 



Ladybug09 said:


> Haha, I always watch TV with subtitles anyway! Lol



With some of these shows you have to.


----------



## Michele26

^^You mean Kandi got married without a prenup!?


----------



## djsmom

Kandis show rated highest wedding show for Bravo 2.4 million


----------



## DC-Cutie

Her wedding looks tacky. At least nene has some really nice decor


----------



## Graw

Michele26 said:


> ^^You mean Kandi got married without a prenup!?



I am not sure, they are doing editing to make it seem as if Todd went to a lawyer who advised him against signing.  I hope Kandi has a prenup.  We will find out on the show. 



djsmom said:


> Kandis show rated highest wedding show for Bravo 2.4 million



I didn't know it was on my dvr until it was mentioned here, but Bravo please cut checks for MJ and sisters, they are beyond entertaining.


----------



## Ladybug09

Michele26 said:


> ^^You mean Kandi got married without a prenup!?



She has a prenup. She's said this to Andy.


----------



## needloub

I need subtitles when MJ and her sisters speak on the show...I cannot understand them!


----------



## Ladybug09

Lol!


----------



## Ginger Tea

http://www.realitytea.com/2014/06/0...s-todd-tuckers-mother-was-never-a-prostitute/


----------



## Sassys

Ginger Tea said:


> http://www.realitytea.com/2014/06/0...s-todd-tuckers-mother-was-never-a-prostitute/



I'm not buying it. If it wasn't true she would have said something to MJ when she said it. All she said was "His father is dead, that is to nice". If his mother wasn't a hooker, she would have said, "Why in the hell would you say something like that"?


----------



## Ginger Tea

Sassys said:


> I'm not buying it. If it wasn't true she would have said something to MJ when she said it. All she said was "His father is dead, that is to nice". If his mother wasn't a hooker, she would have said, "Why in the hell would you say something like that"?




Understood.  Unfortunately, Kandi doesn't protest much of anything when it comes to her mother.  Eventually, I'm sure all will be revealed regarding this matter.


----------



## bag-princess

so if you jump up in her man's face kandi will drag your ***.  but when it comes to her mom and carmon she acts like she is scared to say or do anything!!!!



> "Carmon doesn't take criticism well. She doesn't want to hear it," Kandi  explains. "In her mind she's never wrong. *I'm used to Carmon's  attitude, so nothing she says or does is surprising to me*." So basically  Kandi is used to dealing with crazy?




that just sounds a little bit odd to me!   and then she says she told her she could "work for me while she looks for something else* but it doesn't seem like she is looking*! LOL"      sounds like she tried to fire/get rid of her but carmon ain't about to let her cushy job go and find a real one so she is stuck with her!


----------



## GoGlam

Kandi's show highlights that many Americans cannot speak proper English.


----------



## Ginger Tea

This would make for interesting viewing as the story unfolds:...


Kenya Moore Engaged to Mystery Boyfriend: RHOA Star to Introduce Fiancé on Season 7?

"RHOA" star Kenya Moore is reportedly engaged to her boyfriend. (Photo : Instagram)
"Real Housewives of Atlanta" star Kenya Moore is reportedly engaged to her boyfriend aka her "African Prince." According to Media Take Out, the 43-year-old reality star is set to get married on the new season of the Bravo show.  

While this may seem like happy news for Moore, MTO claims the alleged engagement is a big fraud. Reportedly her boyfriend, a male model named Marvin, lives in Germany but is having trouble getting back into the United States.

To help him out, Moore decided the two should get married, MTO claims. Sources told the site that the former beauty queen "cast" Marvin as her fiance for Season 7 of "Real Housewives of Atlanta." Currently, Moore and Marvin are reportedly vacationing together in Germany and Paris and will return to the U.S. at the end of the summer as an engaged couple.

MTO says the engagement is a "win-win" for everyone because Marvin will get his papers and Moore will have an interesting storyline for the new season. Reportedly Bravo is already trying to get the male model a work-visa so he can appear on the show.

Moore has said countless times that she has a boyfriend (who she refers to as her African Prince) but has never went public with the relationship. It's been rumored that she was lying about the romance. Recently, the Bravo star has been teasing her fans on Instagram by posting photos of a mystery man.

In one picture the man's face is turned away from the camera as Moore flashes a smile.

"That moment when you think about closing your eyes or getting hot gtits... #tobeinlove #tobesafe #toletyourguarddown #toforgive #toloveunconditionally #topickyourbattles #tobeprotected #tolet****go #tofightfair #tobecommitted Love is a choice, to trust is a choice. You choose your fate. You can't let other people and the past dictate how you treat others #timetoheal," she captioned the photo.

Moore then posted another photo of the guy shirtless looking at her on the computer. Again his face was hidden from the camera.

"LOL I'm his motivation #obsessed have a blessed day #behappy #stophating #myfamily note to all the haters: I'm unbothered find someone else to hate stalk," she captioned the picture.

She also included a third photo of the two, again with his face hidden from view.


----------



## Pazdzernika

djsmom said:


> Kandis show rated highest wedding show for Bravo 2.4 million




I'm late to the party but wow, that's really surprising.


----------



## Sassys

Apollo out on 6/8/14

No wedding ring on


----------



## Graw

Pazdzernika said:


> I'm late to the party but wow, that's really surprising.



Once you start watching its hard to look away.  Her father is handsome, I didn't know he was a preacher.  It is odd that he will not walk her down the aisle, but will officiate the wedding. 

Todd had a telling grim on his face when Kandi expressed her dismay about Carmon not being there for her and stating she doesn't need to be on her payroll.  He is one step closer to getting rid of her.


----------



## zaara10

Sassys said:


> Apollo out on 6/8/14
> 
> No wedding ring on



Is that girl behind him his sister? She looks a lot like him! Lol


----------



## needloub

Graw said:


> Once you start watching its hard to look away.  Her father is handsome, I didn't know he was a preacher.  *It is odd that he will not walk her down the aisle, but will officiate the wedding. *
> 
> Todd had a telling grim on his face when Kandi expressed her dismay about Carmon not being there for her and stating she doesn't need to be on her payroll.  He is one step closer to getting rid of her.



Really?  I've been present at many weddings in which the bride's father is a pastor/preacher, and the mother will walk the bride down the aisle...it's actually quite touching.  However, in Kandi's case....


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> This would make for interesting viewing as the story unfolds:...
> 
> 
> Kenya Moore Engaged to Mystery Boyfriend: RHOA Star to Introduce Fiancé on Season 7?
> 
> "RHOA" star Kenya Moore is reportedly engaged to her boyfriend. (Photo : Instagram)
> "Real Housewives of Atlanta" star Kenya Moore is reportedly engaged to her boyfriend aka her "African Prince." According to Media Take Out, the 43-year-old reality star is set to get married on the new season of the Bravo show.
> 
> While this may seem like happy news for Moore, MTO claims the alleged engagement is a big fraud. Reportedly her boyfriend, a male model named Marvin, lives in Germany but is having trouble getting back into the United States.
> 
> To help him out, Moore decided the two should get married, MTO claims. Sources told the site that the former beauty queen "cast" Marvin as her fiance for Season 7 of "Real Housewives of Atlanta." Currently, Moore and Marvin are reportedly vacationing together in Germany and Paris and will return to the U.S. at the end of the summer as an engaged couple.
> 
> MTO says the engagement is a "win-win" for everyone because Marvin will get his papers and Moore will have an interesting storyline for the new season. Reportedly Bravo is already trying to get the male model a work-visa so he can appear on the show.
> 
> Moore has said countless times that she has a boyfriend (who she refers to as her African Prince) but has never went public with the relationship. It's been rumored that she was lying about the romance. Recently, the Bravo star has been teasing her fans on Instagram by posting photos of a mystery man.
> 
> In one picture the man's face is turned away from the camera as Moore flashes a smile.
> 
> "That moment when you think about closing your eyes or getting hot gtits... #tobeinlove #tobesafe #toletyourguarddown #toforgive #toloveunconditionally #topickyourbattles #tobeprotected #tolet****go #tofightfair #tobecommitted Love is a choice, to trust is a choice. You choose your fate. You can't let other people and the past dictate how you treat others #timetoheal," she captioned the photo.
> 
> Moore then posted another photo of the guy shirtless looking at her on the computer. Again his face was hidden from the camera.
> 
> "LOL I'm his motivation #obsessed have a blessed day #behappy #stophating #myfamily note to all the haters: I'm unbothered find someone else to hate stalk," she captioned the picture.
> 
> She also included a third photo of the two, again with his face hidden from view.







i don't think anyone is holding their breath waiting for this to happen.  if anyone shows up it would be another one of her paid escorts!


----------



## Graw

needloub said:


> Really?  I've been present at many weddings in which the bride's father is a pastor/preacher, and the mother will walk the bride down the aisle...it's actually quite touching.  However, in Kandi's case....



It's my first.  It is good that Kandi is including him.


----------



## bisbee

I haven't been watching this, but I just caught the last few minutes and the previews of Kandi's Wedding show.  Her mother is certifiable.  If she were mine, I would have cut her out of my life long ago.  Kandi could continue to help her financially, but that woman is toxic!


----------



## Graw

bisbee said:


> I haven't been watching this, but I just caught the last few minutes and the previews of Kandi's Wedding show.  Her mother is certifiable.  If she were mine, I would have cut her out of my life long ago.  Kandi could continue to help her financially, but that woman is toxic!



She didn't like AJ, but I don't recall it being this bad.  They need professional help, as a family.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Is Kandi an only child? Isn't there a sibling to whom she could "off-load" her mother?


----------



## bag-princess

Pazdzernika said:


> Is Kandi an only child? Isn't there a sibling to whom she could "off-load" her mother?




i believe she is the only child now - she had a brother that died in a car accident in mexico. he was 15.


----------



## Pazdzernika

bag-princess said:


> i believe she is the only child now - she had a brother that died in a car accident in mexico. he was 15.




Yeeeesh, oh.  That's terrible.  I guess a lot of guilt is why K refuses to turn away her mum and occasionally excuses her behaviour.


----------



## Graw

bag-princess said:


> i believe she is the only child now - she had a brother that died in a car accident in mexico. he was 15.



Her husband "cheated, abandoned" the family and the son was taken away from her, leaving Kandi as all she has.



Pazdzernika said:


> Yeeeesh, oh.  That's terrible.  I guess a lot of guilt is why K refuses to turn away her mum and occasionally excuses her behaviour.



Guilt and this might be "normal" behavior in their family. Kandi's father said the sisters were vocal in their marriage and contributed to the change in MJ to what she has become today.  

Andy, please do a spinoff show, Date my mom with Kandi and MJ   That would be a hoot and MJ might find someone wonderful.


----------



## tomz_grl

Graw said:


> Her husband "cheated, abandoned" the family and the son was taken away from her, leaving Kandi as all she has.


 
I was wondering about the cheating and abandoning. Kandi's dad said the sisters drove him away and then MJ got a restraining order against him so he couldn't see Kandi. If it's true and I was him, I'd prove it with a copy of the restraining order. 

MJ has some of the craziest mess come out of her mouth, especially regarding Todd's parents. I'd sue her in a heartbeat if it wasn't true.


----------



## Graw

tomz_grl said:


> I was wondering about the cheating and abandoning. Kandi's dad said the sisters drove him away and then MJ got a restraining order against him so he couldn't see Kandi. If it's true and I was him, I'd prove it with a copy of the restraining order.
> 
> MJ has some of the craziest mess come out of her mouth, especially regarding Todd's parents. I'd sue her in a heartbeat if it wasn't true.



So messy.  I am sure Bravo is digging for the restraining order as we speak.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Graw said:


> So messy.  I am sure Bravo is digging for the restraining order as we speak.




Bravo takes too long.  Somebody alert Miss Wendy, please.


----------



## limom

tomz_grl said:


> I was wondering about the cheating and abandoning. Kandi's dad said the sisters drove him away and then MJ got a restraining order against him so he couldn't see Kandi. If it's true and I was him, I'd prove it with a copy of the restraining order.
> 
> MJ has some of the craziest mess come out of her mouth, especially regarding Todd's parents. I'd sue her in a heartbeat if it wasn't true.



How are you going to sue if it is true?
MJ is listening to the streets too much, Todd is now Mr Kandi and she needs to suck it up for the sake of her grand-daughter.
As far as Todd, he will clean house, starting with her long time friends and finally family.....


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> How are you going to sue if it is true?
> MJ is listening to the streets too much, Todd is now Mr Kandi and she needs to suck it up for the sake of her grand-daughter.
> *As far as Todd, he will clean house, starting with her long time friends and finally family*.....


----------



## zaara10

Has anyone seen that show on A&E called "monster in-laws"? Todd & Kandi need to put Joyce on there.


----------



## Graw

limom said:


> How are you going to sue if it is true?
> MJ is listening to the streets too much, Todd is now Mr Kandi and she needs to suck it up for the sake of her grand-daughter.
> *As far as Todd, he will clean house, starting with her long time friends and finally family....*.



It is a matter of time before they are distant memories.  Why is this clear to us and not her family, friends or even Kandi?


----------



## limom

Graw said:


> It is a matter of time before they are distant memories.  Why is this clear to us and not her family, friends or even Kandi?



What can they really do about it?


----------



## bag-princess

oooooooh lawd!!!  i know MJ is going to have more to say about this!!!   kandi is getting quite large!



http://mediatakeout.com/248341/excl...icy-todd-may-have-knocked-her-up-already.html


----------



## Ladybug09

Khandi is a yoyo dieter who likes to wear tight clothes.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Khandi is a yoyo dieter who likes to wear tight clothes.





i don't know why women think the tighter the clothes the better they look!!!  she looks like a stuffed sausage.


----------



## Pazdzernika

I find it funny that Kandi's spin-off is the highest rated.  I think a lot of that is attributed to the fact that many DVRs have series recordings of RHOA set and her show is listed as such.  I know I have unintentionally begun watching only because it was available on the DVR. I just let it run as background noise while I iron and fold laundry.

Or am I underestimating the Todd-MJ drams?  Sure, there was a cat fight between mama Joyce and mother Tucker (::giggles: ...but enough to double viewership to over 2 mil?


----------



## bag-princess

Pazdzernika said:


> I find it funny that Kandi's spin-off is the highest rated.  I think a lot of that is attributed to the fact that many DVRs have series recordings of RHOA set and her show is listed as such.  I know I have unintentionally begun watching only because it was available on the DVR. I just let it run as background noise while I iron and fold laundry.
> 
> Or am I underestimating the Todd-MJ drams?  Sure, there was a cat fight between mama Joyce and mother Tucker (::giggles: ...but enough to double viewership to over 2 mil?





i seriously doubt it!!!!  and i think it is very much as you and someone else pointed out - the DVR's are picking it up because they have it listed as RHOA.  todd and kandi are not all that interesting.  even with MJ.


----------



## Pazdzernika

bag-princess said:


> i seriously doubt it!!!!  and i think it is very much as you and someone else pointed out - the DVR's are picking it up because they have it listed as RHOA.  todd and kandi are not all that interesting.  even with MJ.




Oh, the DVR thing was brought up already? Sorry, haven't been keeping up with this thread. The cat gifs in the Special K threads have had me preoccupied lately.


----------



## bag-princess

Pazdzernika said:


> Oh, the DVR thing was brought up already? Sorry, haven't been keeping up with this thread. *The cat gifs in the Special K threads have had me preoccupied lately. *





those things give me life,too!!!!!!!


but someone pointed this out about the DVR's  a while back.   it's a very valid point!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> i seriously doubt it!!!!  and i think it is very much as you and someone else pointed out - the DVR's are picking it up because they have it listed as RHOA.  todd and kandi are not all that interesting.  even with MJ.



Agree! I don't watch it, and don't know anyone who is watching it. I was shocked when Wendy said it is the highest rated wedding spinoff.


----------



## 41_ purse_ gal

bag-princess said:


> i don't know why women think the tighter the clothes the better they look!!!  she looks like a stuffed sausage.



khloe and kim k are both guilty of doing this to their poor fupa.


----------



## Pazdzernika

41_ purse_ gal said:


> khloe and kim k are both guilty of doing this to their poor fupa.




Is that last word something I can google on a publicly shared device?


----------



## tamshac77

Sassys said:


> Agree! I don't watch it, and don't know anyone who is watching it. *I was shocked when Wendy said it is the highest rated wedding spinoff.*



I was too. I don't watch it.


----------



## Ladybug09

Pazdzernika said:


> Is that last word something I can google on a publicly shared device?



Tried to pm you 


FAtty Under Pu$$y Area

I know, disgusting.

THOT in the Kim thread...Them Hoes Out There

Learn a lot on the PF.


----------



## 41_ purse_ gal

Pazdzernika said:


> Is that last word something I can google on a publicly shared device?



i'll link you: www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=FUPA


----------



## 41_ purse_ gal

Ladybug09 said:


> Tried to pm you
> 
> 
> FAtty Under Pu$$y Area
> 
> I know, disgusting.
> 
> *THOT *in the Kim thread...Them Hoes Out There
> 
> Learn a lot on the PF.



also known as "that ho over there"


----------



## Pazdzernika

OMG, not okay....not okay....


----------



## Pazdzernika

LOL I have picked up a whole new vocabulary here (notice Wendy likes using THOT now?) but I'll leave this most recent word alone!


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Tried to pm you
> 
> 
> FAtty Under Pu$$y Area
> 
> I know, disgusting.
> 
> *THOT in the Kim thread...Them Hoes Out There*
> 
> Learn a lot on the PF.



Oh, I was wondering what the hell it meant. Wendy used it the other day.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Agree! I don't watch it, and don't know anyone who is watching it. I was shocked when Wendy said it is the highest rated wedding spinoff.




Same with me - don't watch and can't name anyone I know that does!
We know why it's so highly rated now!


----------



## Graw

Ladybug09 said:


> Tried to pm you
> 
> 
> FAtty Under Pu$$y Area
> 
> I know, disgusting.
> 
> THOT in the Kim thread...Them Hoes Out There
> 
> Learn a lot on the PF.



I never knew what that meant, thank you 



bag-princess said:


> i seriously doubt it!!!!  and i think it is very much as you and someone else pointed out - the DVR's are picking it up because they have it listed as RHOA.  todd and kandi are not all that interesting.  even with MJ.



I thought with DVR it doesn't count unless you watch the show within a certain time frame.  I think people are watching because its a train wreck.


----------



## krissa

Lol now I'm going to have to check my dvr and see if this crap weaseled it's way on there. I def haven't been watching this show. I caught a few moments of the first episode and that was it. I can't with mj antics.


----------



## Bentley1

My DVR only recorded the very first episode.  Thankfully it hasn't recorded any other episodes.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Oh, I was wondering what the hell it meant. Wendy used it the other day.



Learned it on the PF...hangs head in shame.

I heard a guy say it on Divorce Court in day also.


----------



## bag-princess

Bentley1 said:


> My DVR only recorded the very first episode.  Thankfully it hasn't recorded any other episodes.





it refused to deal with it!!!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> Same with me - don't watch and can't name anyone I know that does!
> We know why it's so highly rated now!



But I thought ratings are not calculated on DVR. A lot of people complain that it is unfair shows get canceled because most people DVR new shows and watch later, and the network assumes no one is watching due to ratings being low, when in fact they are, just not live.


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> But I thought ratings are not calculated on DVR. A lot of people complain that it is unfair shows get canceled because most people DVR new shows and watch later, and the network assumes no one is watching due to ratings being low, when in fact they are, just not live.



No, it is counted.
If I recall correctly, it has to be watched within a certain time limit.


----------



## Bentley1

bag-princess said:


> it refused to deal with it!!!




Haha, yep. It took one look at the first epi and was done.


----------



## bagsforme

Well its come to the point where I'm no longer watching this show.  I've been fast forwarding through most of the season so its time to take it off list of recordings.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

tamshac77 said:


> Dang, that was low. I guess that's what you sign up for when you allow cameras into your life.





sgj99 said:


> that's as insulting as what MJ keeps saying about Todd's family and about him being from NY.


What I don't understand is ok, say she was telling the truth...Todds dad was a pimp?  What in the world does that have to do with him when he was three when his dad died?  That doesn't make him a pimp.  Yes, I get that she's saying he comes from a bad family but still it's not a reason not to marry the guy you love, especially when he father is no longer around.


----------



## Ladybug09

All her doing that does is hurt her daughter.


----------



## tamshac77

LOREBUNDE said:


> What I don't understand is ok, say she was telling the truth...Todds dad was a pimp?  What in the world does that have to do with him when he was three when his dad died?  That doesn't make him a pimp.  *Yes, I get that she's saying he comes from a bad family but still it's not a reason not to marry the guy you love, especially when he father is no longer around.*



I agree. A lot of people come from dysfunctional families and bring a lot of baggage into a relationship - it doesn't mean they're doomed. Kandi and Todd might have some challenges ahead of them but if it's really love then hopefully they'll do the work to make it last.


----------



## limom

LOREBUNDE said:


> What I don't understand is ok, say she was telling the truth...Todds dad was a pimp?  What in the world does that have to do with him when he was three when his dad died?  That doesn't make him a pimp.  Yes, I get that she's saying he comes from a bad family but still it's not a reason not to marry the guy you love, especially when he father is no longer around.



MJ will use any information to prove her point that Todd is after Kandi's money, imo.
But I think that man is a gator too.


----------



## bag-princess

i just read this synopsis someone wrote of kandi's wedding show.  something tells me it is much better than the actual show was!!

http://www.realitytea.com/2014/06/23/kandis-wedding-recap-mo-money-mo-problems/


----------



## Sassys

Actress NeNe Leakes performs during a preview for her 10-show guest engagement as 'The Mistress of Sensuality' in 'Zumanity, The Sensual Side of Cirque du Soleil' in celebration of the showÕs 10th anniversary at the New York-New York Hotel & Casino on June 23, 2014 in Las Vegas, Nevada.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Really need Nene to work out some type of agreement with her hair & stylist.  Weave should not look like a weave with all the time & money spent on it.


----------



## bag-princess

*Peter Thomas Confirms Real House Husbands Spinoff*



This  Spring there were rumors that Peter Thomas, husband of Real Housewives  of Atlanta star Cynthia Bailey, was shopping around a RHOA spinoff for  the fellas called the Real House Husbands of Atlanta. This definitely  didnt sound like something wed put past the attention-hungry Bar One  owner, but when we caught up with him on the red carpet of the Debra Lee  PRE dinner Saturday night we had to ask him if the rumors were true and  he confirmed that they are.
 Check out what Peter had to say about the spinoff and when its  coming out and what other business ventures he has going on. Think  youll watch this new series?

This Spring there were rumors that Peter Thomas, husband of Real Housewives of Atlanta star Cynthia Bailey, was shopping around a RHOA spinoff for the fellas called the Real House Husbands of Atlanta. This definitely didnt sound like something wed put past the attention-hungry Bar One owner, but when we caught up with him on the red carpet of the Debra Lee PRE dinner Saturday night we had to ask him if the rumors were true and he confirmed that they are.

Check out what Peter had to say about the spinoff and when its coming out and what other business ventures he has going on. Think youll watch this new series?


- See more at: http://madamenoire.com/443891/real-house-husbands-spinoff/#sthash.FQ0RCjwA.dpuf


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> *Peter Thomas Confirms Real House Husbands Spinoff*
> 
> 
> 
> This  Spring there were rumors that Peter Thomas, husband of Real Housewives  of Atlanta star Cynthia Bailey, was shopping around a RHOA spinoff for  the fellas called the Real House Husbands of Atlanta. This definitely  didnt sound like something wed put past the attention-hungry Bar One  owner, but when we caught up with him on the red carpet of the Debra Lee  PRE dinner Saturday night we had to ask him if the rumors were true and  he confirmed that they are.
> Check out what Peter had to say about the spinoff and when its  coming out and what other business ventures he has going on. Think  youll watch this new series?
> 
> This Spring there were rumors that Peter Thomas, husband of Real Housewives of Atlanta star Cynthia Bailey, was shopping around a RHOA spinoff for the fellas called the Real House Husbands of Atlanta. This definitely didnt sound like something wed put past the attention-hungry Bar One owner, but when we caught up with him on the red carpet of the Debra Lee PRE dinner Saturday night we had to ask him if the rumors were true and he confirmed that they are.
> 
> Check out what Peter had to say about the spinoff and when its coming out and what other business ventures he has going on. Think youll watch this new series?
> 
> 
> - See more at: http://madamenoire.com/443891/real-house-husbands-spinoff/#sthash.FQ0RCjwA.dpuf



Give me a break. They need to stop.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Give me a break. They need to stop.





ITA!!!  it is so NOT needed.  i remember peter a while back saying he had shopped the idea around to Bravo.


----------



## limom

Delusional.


----------



## Sassys

Cancun for Fantasia's birthday
JJB


----------



## bag-princess

phaedra's make-up is beautiful!

i have no comment on fanny and kandi's pic.  well except for this..........what has been seen can not be unseen.


----------



## swags

I moved recently and my dvr was on hiatus for a month but as soon as it was reconnected it started recording kandis  wedding under RHOA. It is what it is but I did watch a little. Kandis daughter grew up to be a pretty girl.  The rest was all for the cameras with the exception of mama joyce hating.Todd.


----------



## Ladybug09

I agree a prenup should exist, but dang, Todd got the raw end of that deal. He should have never moved into KANDI'S house. If they split today or tomorrow, he will get nothing.

Also, Kandi, REALLY you're already upgrading your ring. Goes to show she really was not happy with that first ring.

Mama Joyce....a dang fool.


----------



## AECornell

Soooo... what kind of work did Phaedra have done to her face?



Sassys said:


> Cancun for Fantasia's birthday
> 
> JJB


----------



## Ladybug09

AECornell said:


> Soooo... what kind of work did Phaedra have done to her face?



She's looking like Dr. Heavenly.


----------



## AECornell

Haha. Dr Heavenly cracks me up.



Ladybug09 said:


> She's looking like Dr. Heavenly.


----------



## Sassys

*Apollo Nida* just got an enormous break for singing like a canary ... he got 1/4 the maximum sentence for a massive money fraud scheme.

Nida -- who appears on "​*Real Housewives of Atlanta*" with wife​* Phaedra Parks* -- was just sentenced to 8 years in federal prison for cashing stolen checks and laundering more than $2.3 mil through phony bank accounts.

The judge who sentenced him today in a Georgia court said Nida did indeed cooperate with federal investigators by spilling criminal secrets ... and that's why he got leniency.  

Nida could have been sentenced to 30 years, so 8 years is a big victory.  

It's all relative folks.

Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz36uVJVhnq​


----------



## Ginger Tea

Eight years to actually serve how many?


----------



## AECornell

$hit. I mean, good for him, I guess. However, my first thought was, "what's Phaedra going to do?"



Sassys said:


> Apollo Nida just got an enormous break for singing like a canary ... he got 1/4 the maximum sentence for a massive money fraud scheme.
> 
> Nida could have been sentenced to 30 years, so 8 years is a big victory.


----------



## Swanky

More....

Apollo Nida, Phaedra Parks' Husband, Sentenced to Eight Years in Prison for Bank Fraud
CELEBRITY NEWSJUL 8, 2014 AT 5:30PM BY STEPHANIE WEBBER

It just got real for this reality star.

Phaedra Parks' husband, Apollo Nida, was sentenced to eight years in prison for bank fraud on Tuesday, July 8, the Atlanta Journal Constitution reports. According to the site, the Real Housewives of Atlanta star could have been given anywhere between 92 to 115 months behind bars. 

As previously reported, Nida, 35, pleaded guilty in May to conspiracy to commit mail, wire, and bank fraud. Prosecutors alleged that Nida and his co-conspirators made fraudulent claims against the U.S. Department of Housing and Urban Development in at least 11 states. 

"By pleading guilty today, Mr. Nida admits to his conduct in the past, and accepts full responsibility for it," his attorney Thomas D. Bever told Us Weekly in a statement at the time. "Potential incarceration will be based on Mr. Nida's sentencing guidelines calculation as well as a variety of other factors, which have not yet been determined."

At the time of his plea, a source told Us just how serious the situation was. "His alleged co-conspirator has told all to prosecutors," the insider said. "That generally means bad news for the last man standing."

Parks, for her part, has yet to comment on her husband's predicament. The couple married in 2009.

Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...n-for-bank-fraud-details-201487#ixzz36vuFqMHw


----------



## sgj99

so ... is Phaedra going to stand by her man and go visit him every other Sunday or will she lose him and try to salvage her reputation because this has not reflected well on her either, IMO?


----------



## DC-Cutie

sgj99 said:


> so ... is Phaedra going to stand by her man and go visit him every other Sunday or will she lose him and try to salvage her reputation because this has not reflected well on her either, IMO?



Well, he wasn't exactly an upstanding citizen when she met him. She knew he had a criminal past and still married him. That past was bound to return....


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> Well, he wasn't exactly an upstanding citizen when she met him. She knew he had a criminal past and still married him. That past was bound to return....



agree.  but she has a much higher profile now than she did then.


----------



## Cherrasaki

DC-Cutie said:


> Well, he wasn't exactly an upstanding citizen when she met him. She knew he had a criminal past and still married him. That past was bound to return....



True but I wonder  how could she have not known what he was up too?  She must have known something was going on. And this is why I have no sympathy for her. She married that criminal scumbag "trophy" husband knowing very well what she was getting herself into and then had two kids with him. If Apollo can defraud ppl so easily imagine what he can inflict on his own wife and kids.   One thing is for sure, Kenya must be on cloud nine twirling like there's no tomorrow after hearing the verdict. :greengrin:


----------



## Ginger Tea

It will be interesting to see how much time he actually gets. According to the above article, his attorney stated:

 "Potential incarceration will be based on Mr. Nida's sentencing guidelines calculation as well as a variety of other factors, which have not yet been determined."


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ginger Tea said:


> It will be interesting to see how much time he actually gets. According to the above article, his attorney stated:
> 
> "Potential incarceration will be based on Mr. Nida's sentencing guidelines calculation as well as a variety of other factors, which have not yet been determined."



None!  Or some crappy sentence like Joe and Tre


----------



## Ladybug09

I think she is going to divorce him.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> I think she is going to divorce him.



Agree! Wendy mentioned in Georgia, if your spouse goes to jail for 2yrs or more you are allowed to get an automatic divorce.

Time to dust this off

Real Housewives Divorces
RHoDC
- Cat & Charles Ommanney
- Michaele and Tareq
- Stacie and Jason
- Mary and Rich

RHoATL
- DeShawn and Eric
- Lisa and Ed
- Nene and Greg (remarried)
-Porsha and Kordell
-Phaedra and Apollo (?)

RHoBH
- Taylor and Russell (was in the process)
- Adrienne and Paul
- Camille and Kelsey

RHoNYC
- LuAnn and Alex
- Ramona & Mario (?)

RHoNJ
-Dina and Tommy

RHofOC
- Vicki and Don
- Tamra and Simon
- Jeanna and Matt
- Lynne and Frank

RHof Miami
-Marisol & Philippe


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Agree! Wendy mentioned *in Georgia, if your spouse goes to jail for 2yrs or more you are allowed to get an automatic divorce.*
> 
> Time to dust this off
> 
> Real Housewives Divorces
> RHoDC
> - Cat & Charles Ommanney
> - Michaele and Tareq
> - Stacie and Jason
> - Mary and Rich
> 
> RHoATL
> - DeShawn and Eric
> - Lisa and Ed
> - Nene and Greg (remarried)
> -Porsha and Kordell
> -Phaedra and Apollo (?)
> 
> RHoBH
> - Taylor and Russell (was in the process)
> - Adrienne and Paul
> - Camille and Kelsey
> 
> RHoNYC
> - LuAnn and Alex
> - Ramona & Mario (?)
> 
> RHoNJ
> -Dina and Tommy
> 
> RHofOC
> - Vicki and Don
> - Tamra and Simon
> - Jeanna and Matt
> - Lynne and Frank
> 
> RHof Miami
> -Marisol & Philippe





and i am sure she is very much aware of that!!!   i had no idea!   hell - it should be that way in every state!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> and i am sure she is very much aware of that!!!   i had no idea!   hell - it should be that way in every state!



Agree


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Agree



I bet The NYC wife and her husband who bicker all the time will be on this list soon...


----------



## Suzie

Also, Bethany and her husband are divorced aren't they?


----------



## bag-princess

*Apollo Wants To Know Who&#8217;s Gonna &#8216;Ride&#8217; With Him For 8-Year Prison Stint


:weird:




*For some time now, rumors have been circulating that Phaedra is on the brink of leaving her husband, Apollo Nida. And now that he has officially been sentenced to 8 years in prison, the subtle signs that a divorce may be coming have become difficult to simply ignore and sweep under the rug. For one, the &#8220;Real Housewives of Atlanta&#8221; star was visibly absent from Apollo&#8217;s sentencing hearing a couple of days ago.Since the sentencing, Apollo also took to Twitter and posed an interesting question.

    I got a question ??? Who will ride with me?? Thanks

    ; APOLLO NIDA RHOA (@apollonida03) July 10, 2014



We&#8217;re kind of wondering the same thing. Since news leaked regarding the charges being brought against him, the million dollar question has been whether or not Phaedra will stick with him through another stay in the slammer. Sadly, this seems to be a question that Apollo may not know the answer to either.

    &#8220;I think that we have lost sight of the true picture, which is that we did take an oath to God and* we did build a family and a brand. *Whatever has come of this reality fiasco, we have had two beautiful children, and at the end of the day, I only wish her the best,&#8221; Apollo said back in April. &#8220;I can&#8217;t say if it [our marriage] is going to last. But I hope that it does&#8230;I definitely love her. I&#8217;ve grown to love her more.&#8221;


http://madamenoire.com/446870/wheres-phae-phae-apollo-wants-know-whos/#sthash.L1FJX5xx.dpuf





what kind of brand do they have?????


----------



## pot_luck

Ladybug09 said:


> I think she is going to divorce him.



She better divorce him. He is an embarrassment.


----------



## TC1

Yeah, but he's her "light skinned Tyson Beckford"


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> Yeah, but he's her "light skinned Tyson Beckford"





light skinned - yes.   tyson beckford - hell no!!!   apollo looks like he should ride the short bus.


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> light skinned - yes.   tyson beckford - hell no!!!   apollo looks like he should ride the short bus.




Lol!


----------



## swags

I think Apollo's good looking but the prison thing negates it lol.


----------



## lulilu

Getting a federal sentence of 8 years means you can get about a year less for good behavior etc.

What does "ride with me" mean?

I can't imagine Phaedra will last that long.  I don't know how her legal career has survived this.  I think she did the funeral home thing in order to find him legitimate work but he rejected it.


----------



## Ladybug09

This is floating around...lol


----------



## AECornell

Bahahaha



Ladybug09 said:


> This is floating around...lol
> 
> View attachment 2684380


----------



## ClassicFab

All of this is very interesting after Phaedra and Apollo's little rant on Kenya at the reunion. *sips tea*


----------



## Ladybug09

I was just thinking yesterday, Kenya is having the last laugh...


----------



## needloub

Ladybug09 said:


> This is floating around...lol
> 
> View attachment 2684380


----------



## Pia Ismea

Ladybug09 said:


> This is floating around...lol
> 
> View attachment 2684380



Lawzy! LMAO..


----------



## bag-princess

*Kandi Burruss Shows Off Her Wedding Truck*





:weird:



From a bachelorette party  filled with female strippers to a prenup argument right before the big  ceremony, there really was nothing normal about Kandi Burruss and Todd  Tuckers wedding. Continuing on this apparent lack of tradition, Todd  decided to give Kandi an unusual (but much appreciated) gift: a pickup  truck!


 The present itself was less than typical, but perhaps even stranger were the circumstances surrounding its unveiling. As _Kandis Wedding_  viewers already know, Todd and Kandi found themselves in a nasty  argument surrounding their prenup  one that almost convinced them to  not go through with the wedding. As Kandi recently told Twitter  followers, Todd knew that Kandi had always wanted a pick up truck. He  planned to reveal the surprise on the night of the wedding rehearsal,  but, of course, thats when the two had their huge prenup fight.


 After arguing about the prenup, Todd wound up driving away in Kandis  wedding gift. Eventually, of course, the two managed to come to an  agreement, at which point, Todd rewarded his wife with the amazing  truck. In retrospect, the reality star and her Facebook  fans find it amusing that we were sitting there arguing about a prenup  & I had a brand new ride waiting outside for me & didnt even  know it.



http://realitytvmagazine.sheknows.com/2014/07/09/kandi-burruss-shows-off-her-wedding-truck/


----------



## Sassys

Phaedra Parks 'wants to leave' husband Apollo Nida for the sake of their children as he serves prison time and owes $1.9M in restitution 


Phaedra Parks reportedly won't be sticking around for husband Apollo Nida to serve his eight-year prison sentence.
According to In Touch Weekly, the 41-year-old Real Housewives Of Atlanta star 'wants to leave him' after he was convicted of federal bank fraud and identity theft and sentenced to almost a decade 
in the slammer on July 8.
'If they never started a family, she would have filed for divorce long ago,' the publication reports 
an insider as saying. 'But this is going to push Phaedra to act quickly.'


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-serves-eight-years-prison.html#ixzz37k4fLT1G


----------



## tomz_grl

Sassys said:


> Phaedra Parks 'wants to leave' husband Apollo Nida for the sake of their children as he serves prison time and owes $1.9M in restitution
> 
> 
> Phaedra Parks reportedly won't be sticking around for husband Apollo Nida to serve his eight-year prison sentence.
> According to In Touch Weekly, the 41-year-old Real Housewives Of Atlanta star 'wants to leave him' after he was convicted of federal bank fraud and identity theft and sentenced to almost a decade
> in the slammer on July 8.
> 'If they never started a family, she would have filed for divorce long ago,' the publication reports
> an insider as saying. 'But this is going to push Phaedra to act quickly.'
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-serves-eight-years-prison.html#ixzz37k4fLT1G


 
So him being a conman before she married him and had 2 kids with him wasn't a problem...but now that he's been caught a second time, she NOW has a problem. PLEASE...


----------



## Ginger Tea

If you are a Housewife of any show, the Hermés Birkin denotes the ultimate status symbol. Taylor Armstrong got caught trying to trade two fake ones to settle a lawsuit, Lisa Hochstein begged Lea Black for a Birkin in because there are limited amounts sold each year, and in nearly every city a lady is rocking a Firkin (Faux-birkin) with her Louboutins. 

NeNe Leakes, the proud owner of many Birkins, decided to get personal with hers! NeNe did the work herself to make a homemade graffiti bag featuring several of her most noteworthy nene-isms.   Birkin Goes Bloop, anyone?!

The Real Housewives of Atlanta star is producing her own fashion line, so it only makes sense that she puts her stamp on her Hermés, right? WRONG! If she is using this bag to advertise her fashion line, that makes me want to buy her clothes even less! 

NeNe posted a photo of her graffiti Birkin bag on instagram where she bragged about her own handiwork. Using puffy paint? permanent marker? eyeliner? she wrote all over the bag to prove its hers, all hers! Hopefully this is a fake Birkin!







#personalized #birkin #neneisms #hermès custom by me & my husband had a fit, NeNe wrote.


----------



## Kansashalo

Ladybug09 said:


> This is floating around...lol
> 
> View attachment 2684380



*I'm done!*

LOL!


----------



## Sassys

Ginger Tea said:


> If you are a Housewife of any show, the Hermés Birkin denotes the ultimate status symbol. Taylor Armstrong got caught trying to trade two fake ones to settle a lawsuit, Lisa Hochstein begged Lea Black for a Birkin in because there are limited amounts sold each year, and in nearly every city a lady is rocking a Firkin (Faux-birkin) with her Louboutins.
> 
> NeNe Leakes, the proud owner of many Birkins, decided to get personal with hers! NeNe did the work herself to make a homemade graffiti bag featuring several of her most noteworthy nene-isms.   Birkin Goes Bloop, anyone?!
> 
> The Real Housewives of Atlanta star is producing her own fashion line, so it only makes sense that she puts her stamp on her Hermés, right? WRONG! If she is using this bag to advertise her fashion line, that makes me want to buy her clothes even less!
> 
> NeNe posted a photo of her graffiti Birkin bag on instagram where she bragged about her own handiwork. Using puffy paint? permanent marker? eyeliner? she wrote all over the bag to prove its hers, all hers! Hopefully this is a fake Birkin!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2690322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #personalized #birkin #neneisms #hermès custom by me & my husband had a fit, NeNe wrote.



Stupid and the bag is probably fake.


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> If you are a Housewife of any show, the Hermés Birkin denotes the ultimate status symbol. Taylor Armstrong got caught trying to trade two fake ones to settle a lawsuit, Lisa Hochstein begged Lea Black for a Birkin in because there are limited amounts sold each year, and in nearly every city a lady is rocking a Firkin (Faux-birkin) with her Louboutins.
> 
> NeNe Leakes, the proud owner of many Birkins, decided to get personal with hers! NeNe did the work herself to make a homemade graffiti bag featuring several of her most noteworthy nene-isms.   Birkin Goes Bloop, anyone?!
> 
> The Real Housewives of Atlanta star is producing her own fashion line, so it only makes sense that she puts her stamp on her Hermés, right? WRONG! If she is using this bag to advertise her fashion line, that makes me want to buy her clothes even less!
> 
> NeNe posted a photo of her graffiti Birkin bag on instagram where she bragged about her own handiwork. Using puffy paint? permanent marker? eyeliner? she wrote all over the bag to prove its hers, all hers! Hopefully this is a fake Birkin!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2690322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #personalized #birkin #neneisms #hermès custom by me & my husband had a fit, NeNe wrote.








i am sure that it is not a permanent paint.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Ginger Tea said:


> If you are a Housewife of any show, the Hermés Birkin denotes the ultimate status symbol. Taylor Armstrong got caught trying to trade two fake ones to settle a lawsuit, Lisa Hochstein begged Lea Black for a Birkin in because there are limited amounts sold each year, and in nearly every city a lady is rocking a Firkin (Faux-birkin) with her Louboutins.
> 
> NeNe Leakes, the proud owner of many Birkins, decided to get personal with hers! NeNe did the work herself to make a homemade graffiti bag featuring several of her most noteworthy nene-isms.   Birkin Goes Bloop, anyone?!
> 
> The Real Housewives of Atlanta star is producing her own fashion line, so it only makes sense that she puts her stamp on her Hermés, right? WRONG! If she is using this bag to advertise her fashion line, that makes me want to buy her clothes even less!
> 
> NeNe posted a photo of her graffiti Birkin bag on instagram where she bragged about her own handiwork. Using puffy paint? permanent marker? eyeliner? she wrote all over the bag to prove its hers, all hers! Hopefully this is a fake Birkin!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2690322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #personalized #birkin #neneisms #hermès custom by me & my husband had a fit, NeNe wrote.




Creative, but tacky.


----------



## Sassys

'She didn't even show up for the f****** sentencing!' Apollo Nida slams Phaedra Parks as he reveals their marriage is over ahead of his jail term and $1.9m payout

Apollo Nida has revealed his marriage to Real Housewives of Atlanta star Phaedra Parks is over.

The 35-year-old opened up about the perilous state of their relationship in an interview with host Rodney Perry on Atlanta's BE100 Radio on Friday, saying: 'She didn't even turn up for the f****** sentencing.'

And he admitted he was angry about it, using the word 'salty.'

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...a-Parks-says-marriage-readies-jail-fraud.html


----------



## Sassys

Sassys said:


> 'She didn't even show up for the f****** sentencing!' Apollo Nida slams Phaedra Parks as he reveals their marriage is over ahead of his jail term and $1.9m payout
> 
> Apollo Nida has revealed his marriage to Real Housewives of Atlanta star Phaedra Parks is over.
> 
> The 35-year-old opened up about the perilous state of their relationship in an interview with host Rodney Perry on Atlanta's BE100 Radio on Friday, saying: 'She didn't even turn up for the f****** sentencing.'
> 
> And he admitted he was angry about it, using the word 'salty.'
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...a-Parks-says-marriage-readies-jail-fraud.html




I wonder of he will get his old prison ID # again


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> 'She didn't even show up for the f****** sentencing!' Apollo Nida slams Phaedra Parks as he reveals their marriage is over ahead of his jail term and $1.9m payout
> 
> Apollo Nida has revealed his marriage to Real Housewives of Atlanta star Phaedra Parks is over.
> 
> The 35-year-old opened up about the perilous state of their relationship in an interview with host Rodney Perry on Atlanta's BE100 Radio on Friday, saying: 'She didn't even turn up for the f****** sentencing.'
> 
> And he admitted he was angry about it, using the word 'salty.'
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...a-Parks-says-marriage-readies-jail-fraud.html







i read that this morning.   he is as stupid as he looks.


----------



## tamshac77

tomz_grl said:


> So him being a conman before she married him and had 2 kids with him wasn't a problem...but now that he's been caught a second time, she NOW has a problem. PLEASE...




I think she only married him because she got pregnant.


----------



## zaara10

tamshac77 said:


> I think she only married him because she got pregnant.



Right, being a "southern belle" & all. I feel bad for their little boys. That cutie aiden is a wise one & I wonder how he'll deal w/ it  He might be working on the tell-all book as we speak! Lol


----------



## tamshac77

zaara10 said:


> Right, being a "southern belle" & all. I feel bad for their little boys. That cutie aiden is a wise one & I wonder how he'll deal w/ it  *He might be working on the tell-all book as we speak! Lol*



:giggles:


----------



## Luvbolide

Ginger Tea said:


> If you are a Housewife of any show, the Hermés Birkin denotes the ultimate status symbol. Taylor Armstrong got caught trying to trade two fake ones to settle a lawsuit, Lisa Hochstein begged Lea Black for a Birkin in because there are limited amounts sold each year, and in nearly every city a lady is rocking a Firkin (Faux-birkin) with her Louboutins.
> 
> NeNe Leakes, the proud owner of many Birkins, decided to get personal with hers! NeNe did the work herself to make a homemade graffiti bag featuring several of her most noteworthy nene-isms.   Birkin Goes Bloop, anyone?!
> 
> The Real Housewives of Atlanta star is producing her own fashion line, so it only makes sense that she puts her stamp on her Hermés, right? WRONG! If she is using this bag to advertise her fashion line, that makes me want to buy her clothes even less!
> 
> NeNe posted a photo of her graffiti Birkin bag on instagram where she bragged about her own handiwork. Using puffy paint? permanent marker? eyeliner? she wrote all over the bag to prove its hers, all hers! Hopefully this is a fake Birkin!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2690322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #personalized #birkin #neneisms #hermès custom by me & my husband had a fit, NeNe wrote.






Woah - others have done it better.  And I sure hope that thing is a fake...this looks like Birkin abuse.


----------



## Ladybug09

tamshac77 said:


> I think she only married him because she got pregnant.



She wanted legitimate kids. 

Phaedra has always given me "whore" vibes...trying to wrap it in Southern Belle.


----------



## DC-Cutie

zaara10 said:


> Right, being a "southern belle" & all. I feel bad for their little boys. That cutie aiden is a wise one & I wonder how he'll deal w/ it  He might be working on the tell-all book as we speak! Lol



Considering his command of the English language surpasses his father's, he should write a book. I'd buy it


----------



## needloub

​


DC-Cutie said:


> Considering his command of the English language surpasses his father's, he should write a book. I'd buy it


----------



## Swanky

*Apollo Nida I'll Do Rehab If ... It Gets Me Out of Prison Early*

 *         7/20/2014 12:35 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

                    EXCLUSIVE






Convicted money launderer *Apollo Nida* already *got 22 years sliced off his prison sentence*, but ironically a DUI might help him shave off a few more ... TMZ has learned.

According to court documents obtained by TMZ ... the *"Real Housewives of Atlanta"* cast  member agreed to a 500-hour "intense" drug treatment program during his  8 year sentence -- even though he's not currently addicted to anything.

Law  enforcement sources connected to the case tell us Apollo only got into  the program because he has a prior DUI -- and we're told his real  motivation is lowering his sentence.

Inmates who successfully complete the program typically get early releases.

Of course, there's no such loophole to help him skirt *the $1.9 mil he has to pay back* to his victims.

Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz381IQdjzU


----------



## Nahreen

Luvbolide said:


> Woah - others have done it better.  And I sure hope that thing is a fake...this looks like Birkin abuse.



How stupid. It is her bag and she can do what she wants with it but I don't think the H artists would approve. Since they are so hard to come buy and H seem to choose the customers maby they regret selling her one.


----------



## bag-princess

Nahreen said:


> How stupid. *It is her bag and she can do what she wants with it *but I don't think the H artists would approve. Since they are so hard to come buy and H seem to choose the customers maby they regret selling her one.




this.  wether they approve or not they got paid for it and when she leaves with the bag it is no longer their property.   
i seriously doubt that is permanent paint.






Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Apollo Nida I'll Do Rehab If ... It Gets Me Out of Prison Early*
> 
> *         7/20/2014 12:35 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *
> 
> EXCLUSIVE
> ll-media.tmz.com/2014/07/18/0718-apolla-nida-tmz-4.jpgConvicted money launderer *Apollo Nida* already *got 22 years sliced off his prison sentence*, but ironically a DUI might help him shave off a few more ... TMZ has learned.
> 
> According to court documents obtained by TMZ ... the *"Real Housewives of Atlanta"* cast  member agreed to a 500-hour "intense" drug treatment program during his  8 year sentence -- even though he's not currently addicted to anything.
> 
> Law  enforcement sources connected to the case tell us Apollo only got into  the program because he has a prior DUI -- and we're told his real  motivation is lowering his sentence.
> 
> Inmates who successfully complete the program typically get early releases.
> 
> Of course, there's no such loophole to help him skirt *the $1.9 mil he has to pay back* to his victims.
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz381IQdjzU





so with those years knocked off - how much time will he actually spend????

everyone was saying from the start he would not spend much time in jail - if any at all!


----------



## bag-princess

*Porsha Williams Ex-Husband Kordell Stewart Slapped With Tax Lien  Owes More Than $13k*







via _*Radar Online*_:
_ Real Housewives of Atlanta_ star Porsha Williams gets the last laugh with her ex-husband, NFL player Kordell Stewart.
The former pro footballer has been  slapped with a hefty tax lien by the state of Georgia for failing to pay  $8,532 in 2012, RadarOnline.com has learned exclusively. But thats not  the amount hes getting fined. According to documents obtained by  Radar, Stewart has to pay $13,240.88 after interest, penalties and other  fees!
The government isnt kidding around,  either. It has placed a levy on all of his assets and property, which it  will seize and sell if he doesnt pay his dues!
Although Williams life spun out of  control after getting arrested for attacking co-star Kenya Moore, it now  seems like her ex-husband is the one who is losing grip.​


----------



## Swanky

Hoe down, lmbo!


 *Kenya Moore BITES THE DUST During Vegas Ho Down (VIDEO) *

 *         7/21/2014 8:20 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

                    EXCLUSIVE



*Kenya Moore* ate some serious carpet Saturday during a Vegas high-rollers competition.

Kenya and other "*Real Housewives*"  from all the franchises were each paired with 4 real high rollers in  competitions that included ... well, a lot of lame games.  The shindig  was held in front of a big audience at Caesars Palace.

One game was teaching the high rollers how to walk a runway.  A confident Kenya sauntered down the aisle but bit the dust.

The way she recovers is truly impressive ... one of the best recoveries we've seen.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3891Aqfei


----------



## Sassys

Does she own any other jeans besides these distressed jeans she wears to DEATH

Uh, Nene, everybody and their grandmother has a clothing line on HSN and most all celebs have birkins. PS, Wendy has had birkins for YEARS (before tv show). Have several seats please. It doesn't take a genius to see, you sent her a $3K bag, to try to butter her up. Again, have a seat.



During her hot topics segment this morning, talk show queen Wendy Williams gave her two-cents on RHOA star NeNe Leakes personalized couture Hermes Birkin bag. The bag is graffiti-covered with Nenes most famous sayings such as Bloop! and Im Very Rich B*tch!" and she was spotted carrying it for the first time last week.

Apparently, NeNe got wind of Wendys comments and publicly responded to the spewed hate Wendy constantly dishes about her. In a post on her personal blog, NeNe reveals she is sick and tired of Wendys negative comments about her AND she warned the talk show host to stay humble before she takes her place.

Nene writes,

Wendy I am sure people think that Ive done something to you, maybe we had a beef or I slept with your man but none of that is true! Ive actually only been nice to you! I gave you a beautiful black $3,200 Celine Phantom Bag to celebrate your 500th show but you havent spoken of that! But what you have chosen to do is constantly speak negative of me and lie on me! What you need to do is stop spewing hate! When it comes to gossip you are the lowest of the low! I know you hate because I turned down the chance to come on your Talk Show and I am sure youre scared I will take your place (I know you have heard! Ummhmm wink wink) BE SCARED! I have a clothing line on HSN coming out in a few days and I know it must be hard for a black woman to support another black woman but you should try it sometime. PS: My Birkin is being turned into a work of art to raise money for a worthy charity something you fail to mention on your show! I dont have one Birkin I have five now run tell that WIG.

Bloop!

The former "DWTS" contestant also took to her Twitter, referring to Wendy as "Wendell":


----------



## Longchamp

Don't forget the same white T shirt.


LOL on the Wendell.


----------



## bag-princess

Longchamp said:


> Don't forget the same white T shirt.
> 
> 
> *LOL on the Wendell*.









her makeup looks fabulous though!!


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> Considering his command of the English language surpasses his father's, he should write a book. I'd buy it




Yes that kid is a total cutie.


----------



## limom

Longchamp said:


> Don't forget the same white T shirt.
> 
> 
> LOL on the Wendell.



Dang everyone is coming for her lately.
master P ,now Nene....
Mentioning the bag that she gifted Wendy is so tacky.


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> Dang everyone is coming for her lately.
> master P ,now Nene....
> *Mentioning the bag that she gifted Wendy is so tacky.*



Exactly! And I do recall Wendy did thank her and showed the bag.


----------



## Sassys

*NeNe Leakes & Sherri Shepherd In Talks To Become Cinderella&#8217;s Fairy Godmother In Broadway Musical*

Real Housewives of Atlanta&#8216;s NeNe Leakes and The View&#8216;s Sherri Sheppard are both competing to become Cinderella&#8217;s fairy godmother in the Broadway musical, RadarOnline.com is exclusively reporting.

Sources familiar with the situation tell us, &#8220;Both ladies really want the role, and have already auditioned to land the role as Cinderella&#8217;s fairy godmother in the Broadway musical.

&#8220;Also in talks to become the next Ella/Cinderella is KeKe Palmer.&#8221;

Palmer previously played the role of Cinderella in Nickelodeon&#8217;s modern day version adaptation, Rags.

The stage version of Rodgers & Hammerstein&#8217;s Cinderella debuted on Broadway in 2013.

After seven years as a co-host on The View, Shepherd announced she was leaving the morning chat fest.

&#8220;It&#8217;s been seven wonderful years on The View and after careful consideration it is time for me to move on,&#8221; Shepherd previously said in a statement. &#8220;I am extremely grateful to Barbara Walters and Bill Gedde for giving me the opportunity.

&#8220;I look forward to the business opportunities that lay ahead for me and I am incredibly grateful to my View family and my fans for supporting me on this journey.&#8221;

Leakes is &#8220;truly hoping to get the role. She feels that it would be a great opportunity and her fans would definitely turn out to support her. It would also be a great storyline for the Real Housewives of Atlanta,&#8221; the source added.


----------



## Ladybug09

Lord no!


----------



## Sassys

"Lucy" VIBE premiere 7/23


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> "Lucy" VIBE premiere 7/23






lawd why kandi?????  neon pumps are so 80's cyndi lauper!!!!!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> lawd why kandi?????  neon pumps are so 80's cyndi lauper!!!!!



Neon pumps were everywhere last summer  All celebs and runways had them


----------



## limom

I think she and Rasheeda look great.
She needs to enroll Riley in Ballet or Pilates.
That child's posture is off.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Neon pumps were everywhere last summer  All celebs and runways had them





last summer?????

celebs and runways AIN'T the real world!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Mama Joyce looks good except the shoes...

I don't like Kandi's outfit.

I always feel Riley's outfits are too short and tight.


----------



## limom

Ladybug09 said:


> I always feel Riley's outfits are too short and tight.



Compared to her peers, she is dressed conservatively.


----------



## zaara10

I'm confused. Why is kandi there?


----------



## Sassys

zaara10 said:


> I'm confused. Why is kandi there?



It was in ATL and it was Vibe's party


----------



## djsmom

Nenes clothing line


----------



## Ladybug09

limom said:


> Compared to her peers, she is dressed conservatively.


true.



djsmom said:


> Nenes clothing line


Mmm, actually looks ok, and the style she wears.


----------



## tomz_grl

So basically she just copied designs of clothes she already wears???


----------



## ClassicFab

That graffiti Birkin is ugly.


----------



## zaara10

tomz_grl said:


> So basically she just copied designs of clothes she already wears???



Looks that way to me. Not everyone & their mother need a clothing line!


----------



## Michele26

Nene has a little money now and she really thinks she's rich. I saw her on Watch What Happens Live the other night and she's just so obnoxious.


----------



## Kansashalo

tomz_grl said:


> So basically she just copied designs of clothes she already wears???



Her demographic are people who want to dress like her (literally) as opposed to wearing "her designs".

 I think it will probably sell too.


----------



## limom

Kansashalo said:


> Her demographic are people who want to dress like her (literally) as opposed to wearing "her designs".
> 
> I think it will probably sell too.



It all depends upon the price point, imo.
One can find the same style at Walmart ( Norma kamali comes to mind)at a great price point.


----------



## livethelake

*     The HSN link

*http://www.hsn.com/products/nene-by-nene-leakes-embellished-dolman-top/7445139

Crappy clothing, ridiculous prices.........

NENE by NeNe Leakes         &#9829; 

       Departments             

Dresses (1)
Tops (7)
Sweaters (1)
Jackets & Outerwear (2)
Pants & Leggings (3)
Skirts (2)


----------



## bag-princess

*Real Housewives Of Atlanta Star Serves Apollo Nida With Papers																		*



Phaedra Parks is moving forward with a divorce from husband Apollo Nida, adding a bit more drama to the _Real Housewives of Atlanta_.

Apollo Nida was recently convicted of  numerous federal charges,  including conspiring to commit mail, wire, and  bank fraud as well as  identity theft. It was quite telling earlier this  month when Phaedra  Parks wasnt present for her husbands sentencing,  when a judge ordered  him to prison for eight years.


It looks like Nidas marriage wont even last through his appeal process. While _TMZ_   reported that Nida is willing to do whatever it takes to reduce his   sentence, his wife Phaedra Parks has already decided on divorce and   moved forward with the proceedings.
_MediaTakeOut_   reported on Saturday that Phaedra has set the divorce into motion. A   source told the website that Apollos blatant disrespect for their   marriage forced Phaedras hand.


The report claimed that Phaedra Parks  filed divorce papers in Fulton  County courthouse on Friday, but that it  wont be made public until  early in the week.



http://www.inquisitr.com/1376471/pha...l7vE7wz23RC.99  			  			 			__________________


----------



## Ginger Tea

Not surprising.  Each time she was asked how they were, her response was usually generic, right now we're still together, or something along those lines.  Her absence at his sentencing could have been taken as it was too much for her to hear her husband & children's father be sentenced to jail, but that was not the case.  Her absence was a tell all indication, Apollo, I'm done and you're on your own.


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> Not surprising.  Each time she was asked how they were, her response was usually generic, right now we're still together, or something along those lines.  Her absence at his sentencing could have been taken as it was too much for her to hear her husband & children's father be sentenced to jail, but that was not the case.  Her absence was a tell all indication, Apollo, I'm done and you're on your own.





she hung on much MUCH longer than i would have!!!!   when all that mess was going on with him and kenya and she would ask him about and he would give that damn stupid blank stare on his face and talk all around the question while he smiled  - that would have been it. i do love how she would not break a sweat or raise her voice.  he would have come home and all the locks would have been changed!  we all have our limits and i guess she had finally reached hers.


----------



## slyyls

livethelake said:


> *     The HSN link
> 
> *http://www.hsn.com/products/nene-by-nene-leakes-embellished-dolman-top/7445139
> 
> Crappy clothing, ridiculous prices.........
> 
> NENE by NeNe Leakes         &#9829;
> 
> Departments
> 
> Dresses (1)
> Tops (7)
> Sweaters (1)
> Jackets & Outerwear (2)
> Pants & Leggings (3)
> Skirts (2)
> img.hsni.com/images/prod/alpha/images/DG3274_072214_FA_BP_NeNeLeakes_ComplexGrid_v2.jpg


NoNo to NeNe.   My new line; to her new line.


----------



## Ladybug09

The prices are too expensive for her line. Also kenya is having the last laugh now.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> *Real Housewives Of Atlanta Star Serves Apollo Nida With Papers																		*
> 
> 
> 
> Phaedra Parks is moving forward with a divorce from husband Apollo Nida, adding a bit more drama to the _Real Housewives of Atlanta_.
> 
> Apollo Nida was recently convicted of  numerous federal charges,  including conspiring to commit mail, wire, and  bank fraud as well as  identity theft. It was quite telling earlier this  month when Phaedra  Parks wasnt present for her husbands sentencing,  when a judge ordered  him to prison for eight years.
> 
> 
> It looks like Nidas marriage wont even last through his appeal process. While _TMZ_   reported that Nida is willing to do whatever it takes to reduce his   sentence, his wife Phaedra Parks has already decided on divorce and   moved forward with the proceedings.
> _MediaTakeOut_   reported on Saturday that Phaedra has set the divorce into motion. A   source told the website that Apollos blatant disrespect for their   marriage forced Phaedras hand.
> 
> 
> The report claimed that Phaedra Parks  filed divorce papers in Fulton  County courthouse on Friday, but that it  wont be made public until  early in the week.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.inquisitr.com/1376471/pha...l7vE7wz23RC.99  			  			 			__________________



Guess I better update this.

Real Housewives Divorces
RHoDC
- Cat & Charles Ommanney
- Michaele and Tareq
- Stacie and Jason
- Mary and Rich

RHoATL
- DeShawn and Eric
- Lisa and Ed
- Nene and Greg (remarried)
-Porsha and Kordell
-Phaedra and Apollo 

RHoBH
- Taylor and Russell (was in the process)
- Adrienne and Paul
- Camille and Kelsey

RHoNYC
- LuAnn and Alex
- Ramona & Mario (?)

RHoNJ
-Dina and Tommy

RHofOC
- Vicki and Don
- Tamra and Simon
- Jeanna and Matt
- Lynne and Frank

RHof Miami
-Marisol & Philippe


----------



## Suzie

Sassys said:


> Guess I better update this.
> 
> Real Housewives Divorces
> RHoDC
> - Cat & Charles Ommanney
> - Michaele and Tareq
> - Stacie and Jason
> - Mary and Rich
> 
> RHoATL
> - DeShawn and Eric
> - Lisa and Ed
> - Nene and Greg (remarried)
> -Porsha and Kordell
> -Phaedra and Apollo
> 
> RHoBH
> - Taylor and Russell (was in the process)
> - Adrienne and Paul
> - Camille and Kelsey
> 
> RHoNYC
> - LuAnn and Alex
> - Ramona & Mario (?)
> 
> RHoNJ
> -Dina and Tommy
> 
> RHofOC
> - Vicki and Don
> - Tamra and Simon
> - Jeanna and Matt
> - Lynne and Frank
> 
> RHof Miami
> -Marisol & Philippe



NYC Bethany and Jason


----------



## Sassys

Suzie said:


> NYC Bethany and Jason



I didn't add them, because she did not marry him on the show (they were married on her show), nor married to him before RHofNYC/during.


----------



## Suzie

Sassys said:


> I didn't add them, because she did not marry him on the show (they were married on her show), nor married to him before the show/during.



Okay, no worries.


----------



## Aluxe

Sassys said:


> Guess I better update this.
> 
> Real Housewives Divorces
> RHoDC
> - Cat & Charles Ommanney
> - Michaele and Tareq
> - Stacie and Jason
> - Mary and Rich
> 
> RHoATL
> - DeShawn and Eric
> - Lisa and Ed
> - Nene and Greg (remarried)
> -Porsha and Kordell
> -Phaedra and Apollo
> 
> RHoBH
> - Taylor and Russell (was in the process)
> - Adrienne and Paul
> - Camille and Kelsey
> 
> RHoNYC
> - LuAnn and Alex
> - Ramona & Mario (?)
> 
> RHoNJ
> -Dina and Tommy
> 
> RHofOC
> - Vicki and Don
> - Tamra and Simon
> - Jeanna and Matt
> - Lynne and Frank
> 
> RHof Miami
> -Marisol & Philippe



This list is saddening because it cements the legend that the reality (at least the real housewives) curse is real.

Not sure if anyone here followed the Vancouver housewives. They were a mess. At least 3 couples from that franchise have gone down the divorce lane, as well.


----------



## Nahreen

Sassys said:


> I didn't add them, because she did not marry him on the show (they were married on her show), nor married to him before RHofNYC/during.



I did not now they were divorced. The housewives shows don't make it to the tabloids here. Such a short marriage.


----------



## Nahreen

Aluxe said:


> This list is saddening because it cements the legend that the reality (at least the real housewives) curse is real.
> 
> Not sure if anyone here followed the Vancouver housewives. They were a mess. At least 3 couples from that franchise have gone down the divorce lane, as well.



I'm not surprised about all of these divorces. Seeing once spouse behave as horrible as many do on these shows would for sure put a strain on any marrige (that includes the mens behaviour as well).


----------



## Aluxe

Nahreen said:


> I'm not surprised about all of these divorces. Seeing once spouse behave as horrible as many do on these shows would for sure put a strain on any marrige (that includes the mens behaviour as well).



Agreed. The constant spotlight can't help either. 

Now the impending Phaedra and Apollo divorce... I just feel sorry for the kids.


----------



## Nahreen

Aluxe said:


> Agreed. The constant spotlight can't help either.
> 
> Now the impending Phaedra and Apollo divorce... I just feel sorry for the kids.



The kids are the ones that will suffer from any divorce. Sometimes I feel the parents so easily set their own need befor the needs of the kids. It is shown everywhere. Some of these housewives on these shows have been married several times such as Laurie (OC), Yolanda (BH), Kim (BH) etc and have kids with several husbands. Is this very common in the States? 

Divorces were rare when I grew up but are becoming very "normal", and many don't bother with getting married at all.


----------



## limom

Nahreen said:


> The kids are the ones that will suffer from any divorce. Sometimes I feel the parents so easily set their own need befor the needs of the kids. It is shown everywhere. Some of these housewives on these shows have been married several times such as Laurie (OC), Yolanda (BH), Kim (BH) etc and have kids with several husbands. Is this very common in the States?
> 
> Divorces were rare when I grew up but are becoming very "normal", and many don't bother with getting married at all.



Yes, it is very common here. 50% of marriages end up in divorce. 
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/news/us-divorce-rate/


----------



## djsmom

Y'all better hurry up Nene says she is selling out of items. Greg is a model.


----------



## bag-princess

*Phaedra Parks & Apollo Nida Are Not Leaving RHOA; Both Resumed Filming*







via _*TMZ*_:
 _Real Housewives of Atlanta_  star Phaedra Parks is back at work  shooting episodes for the new  season  and rumors that shes taking a leave of absence are NOT true,  sources tell TMZ.
Whats more  weve learned her husband, convicted felon Apollo Nida, is back, too  at least for a while.
Were told Phaedra and Apollo have been  filming for almost a month  trying to shoot as much as possible before  he begins serving his 8-year prison sentence for money fraud.
Sources tell us  their storyline  centers on Apollos conviction and the upheaval its caused in their  relationship  a relationship that appears to be on the brink of  divorce.
Were told Phaedra may skip some filming to take care of family business  but theres no way shes leaving the show.






http://realitywives.net/blogs/phaedra-parks-apollo-nida-are-not-leaving-rhoa/
​


----------



## Longchamp

I would imagine Phaedra needs the income.


Yikes, how big is that tunic if it fits Gregg???


----------



## AECornell

Her grammar and grasp of the English language is terrible. He "model one the"? Nene, he "modelED one OF the."



djsmom said:


> Y'all better hurry up Nene says she is selling out of items. Greg is a model.


----------



## Sassys

Ladies who Brunch ATL


----------



## bag-princess

Longchamp said:


> *I would imagine Phaedra needs the income.*
> 
> 
> Yikes, how big is that tunic if it fits Gregg???


'



i think that the only person who would not is kandi!!


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> '
> 
> 
> 
> i think that the only person who would not is kandi!!




Not nice. Kandi looks smaller lately.
I actually caught the end of the presentation/sales promotion in the middle of the night and greg brought Nene some red roses.
It looks so contrived and corny, I felt sorry for Nene.


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> Ladies who Brunch ATL



Dang, that grey outfit is ugly.
Is that Emily?
Cynthia is a complete, utter miss.


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> Not nice. Kandi looks smaller lately.
> I actually caught the end of the presentation/sales promotion in the middle of the night and greg brought Nene some red roses.
> *It looks so contrived and corny,* I felt sorry for Nene.





i have seen this happen with other vendors,too.   it's just part of the game.  like when tina knowles was selling her mess and bey called in!


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> i have seen this happen with other vendors,too.   it's just part of the game.  like when tina knowles was selling her mess and bey called in!



At two or three in the morning?????
I guess.
From what I recall the host said one of the tops sold out. I could not believe it.
I think it is overpriced but heh, they had installment payments.


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> At two or three in the morning?????
> I guess.
> From what I recall the host said one of the tops sold out. I could not believe it.
> I think it is overpriced but heh, they had installment payments.





if he was there with her at that time i don't see why not! i have read that time of the morning is when they have some of the biggest viewing audiences.


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> i have read that time of the morning is when they have some of the biggest viewing audiences.



Wow, who knew?


----------



## Longchamp

limom said:


> Yes, it is very common here. 50% of marriages end up in divorce.
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/news/us-divorce-rate/




50% of swedes end up divorced also.


https://www.google.com/search?q=div...2F%2Fgraphs.net%2Fdivorce-rates.html;1015;563


----------



## Ladybug09

Nahreen said:


> The kids are the ones that will suffer from any divorce. Sometimes I feel the parents so easily set their own need befor the needs of the kids. It is shown everywhere. Some of these housewives on these shows have been married several times such as Laurie (OC), Yolanda (BH), Kim (BH) etc and have kids with several husbands. Is this very common in the States?
> 
> Divorces were rare when I grew up but are becoming very "normal", and many don't bother with getting married at all.


People jump into marriage way to easily and quickly.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> People jump into marriage way to easily and quickly.



This! Most women just want the ring anyway.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> This! Most women just want the ring anyway.




and the other just want to be able to say "i's married now!"   because all their other friends are!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> and the other just want to be able to say "i's married now!"   because all their other friends are!



Agree! My assistant is 24yrs old and she told me almost all her friends are married and going through a divorce. Sad. IMO, at 18-26 you have no business getting married. You are still finding yourself...

If I had married my ex, whom I was with from 19-25, I would definitely be divorced now. Thank god I had enough common sense to get out and kick him out of *my* apartment. Thank God, I had enough common sense not to accept his marriage proposal and thank God I had enough sense not to have gotten pregnant by him when he wanted a child.


----------



## limom

Longchamp said:


> 50% of swedes end up divorced also.
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=div...2F%2Fgraphs.net%2Fdivorce-rates.html;1015;563



Dang. I did not realize Swedes bothered getting married.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Agree! My assistant is 24yrs old and she told me almost all her friends are married and going through a divorce. Sad. IMO, at 18-26 you have no business getting married. You are still finding yourself...




i was in my very early 20's when i got married - and we celebrated our 22nd wedding anniversary this month.  my closest friend was around the same age and she has been married a couple of years longer.   it doesn't work for everyone of course but i do agree with you - if you don't have any clue about who you are/what you want then getting married should wait until you know these things!


my sister was one of those that just had to get married because me and most of her friends were - she was tired of being the bridesmaid or wedding guest.  so now she is - and is miserable!!


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> Agree! My assistant is 24yrs old and she told me almost all her friends are married and going through a divorce. Sad. IMO, at 18-26 you have no business getting married. You are still finding yourself...
> 
> Thank God, I had enough common sense not to accept his marriage proposal and thank God I had enough sense not to have gotten pregnant by him when he wanted a child.



That man wanted you real bad huh?


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> i was in my very early 20's when i got married - and we celebrated our 22nd wedding anniversary this month.  my closest friend was around the same age and she has been married a couple of years longer.   it doesn't work for everyone of course but i do agree with you - if you don't have any clue about who you are/what you want then getting married should wait until you know these things!
> 
> 
> my sister was one of those that just had to get married because me and most of her friends were - she was tired of being the bridesmaid or wedding guest.  so now she is -* and is miserable*!!



22years, you go girl!!!!

So is my friend. Now granted she did get married at 37, but she only dated him for 6mos (she moved him into her apartment after 3 mos). Her family is Guyanese and put a *ton* of pressure on her to get married so she basically married the first man that asked. She got married in the caribbean and it was so creepy. The day before the wedding, we were lounging in the pool and the men were all playing "basketball" in the next pool. She looked me dead in my face and said with such fear in her eyes, "I can't believe I am getting married". Her face still haunts me. I said, "you don't have to do this, we can call it off and just have a vacation". She looks at him in the other pool ready to cry and turns back to me and says, "no, what else am I going to do". Next day after the wedding, she came to the reception for 30 min and left (he stayed). She made the same creepy comment to me again after the ceremony (no excitement in her voice at all). 

Her family can't stand him and his family can't stand her. They have the creepiest relationship. I would not be surprised if he is physically abusive to her (I have seen him be verbally abusive to her and other a handful of times). She use to be such a strong minded woman, and now she is his doormat.  I just shake my head every time I am around them (which I try not to be). She is one of those women, who gets a man and completely forgets she has friends and treats us single gals like we have a disease. Thanks to him, they are now in severe debt.

She was so desperate to get married and settled IMO.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> So is my friend. Now granted she did get married at 37, but she only dated him for 6mos (she moved him into her apartment after 3 mos). Her family is Guyanese and put a *ton* of pressure on her to get married so she basically married the first man that asked. She got married in the caribbean and it was so creepy. The day before the wedding, we were lounging in the pool and the men were all playing "basketball" in the next pool. She looked me dead in my face and said with such fear in her eyes, "I can't believe I am getting married". Her face still haunts me. I said, "you don't have to do this, we can call it off and just have a vacation". She looks at him in the other pool ready to cry and turns back to me and says, "no, what else am I going to do". Next day after the wedding, she came to the reception for 30 min and left (he stayed). She made the same creepy comment to me again after the ceremony (no excitement in her voice at all).
> 
> Her family can't stand him and his family can't stand her. They have the creepiest relationship. I would not be surprised if he is physically abusive to her (I have seen him be verbally abusive to her and other a handful of times). *She use to be such a strong minded woman, and now she is his doormat.  I just shake my head everytime I am around them (which I try not to be). She is one of those women, who gets a man and completely forgets she has friends and treats us single gals like we have a disease. Thanks to him, they are now in severe debt.*





omg!!!  this is my sister to a T!!!  he had absolutely no credit or money before he married her and now he is a spending fool even though he is older than she is!  he has bought a couple of cars already because he never had one!  she acts like she is scared to move unless he tells her!  it's all about HIS family now.  he takes money out of their joint account - we tried to tell her this was a bad move!! - to pay his parents bills and buy them things!  it is just a big mess.  she is just a shell of who she used to be. nobody wants to be around her because of him - he has to go with her everywhere!  my mother is also convinced that he is not only verbally abusive but physically,too because he tracks her every move and opens all her mail.   my mother is right now looking for someone to do a background check on him!!!  she has all his info - even SS#!!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> omg!!!  this is my sister to a T!!!  he had absolutely no credit or money before he married her and now he is a spending fool even though he is older than she is!  he has bought a couple of cars already because he never had one!  she acts like she is scared to move unless he tells her!  it's all about HIS family now.  he takes money out of their joint account - we tried to tell her this was a bad move!! - to pay his parents bills and buy them things!  it is just a big mess.  she is just a shell of who she used to be. nobody wants to be around her because of him - he has to go with her everywhere!  my mother is also convinced that he is not only verbally abusive but physically,too because he tracks her every move and opens all her mail.   my mother is right now looking for someone to do a background check on him!!!  she has all his info - even SS#!!



Chile. My friend use to model and dated wealthy men who would fly her all over the world (sometimes private jets). Just gorgeous!! Designer shoes, bags and clothes galore. Works for fortune 500 company (modeled on the side). Bought herself this gorgeous BMW, and lived rent free in her parents home.

She meets her husband at a bar we were at (at first she wasn't interested and didn't take his number. My other friend took his number for her). Few weeks later she asked for the number (she went through a really bad break up with this guy she just knew she would marry. Me and another friend caught him out one night at a restaurant with a girl kissing). She was devastated when we told her. She moves husband into her home after 3mos of dating. He quits his job, because he wanted a career change (uh dumba$$, you dabble in the new field part time before you quit your good paying job with benefits). He stays home all day, running up the bills (cable, phone, electricity). After 4mos, they announce they are getting married (wedding will be six mos from the day they get engaged). 1 week later they decide to get married in two months (I ask if she is pregnant. No, he wants to do it now). Why so soon?? Turns out, he owned a house that was being "renovated", but the house was a complete joke. It was a destroyed home. They got swinddled by a bad contractor and lost so much money. No money for a new contractor. Her name was put onto the deed the minute they got married. BMW, is gone. Designer shoes and clothes (ebay). She works all day and he expects dinner when she gets home (he is home all day). She will not go to dinner with us anymore, because unless he can come, she has to eat dinner with him at home. I have witnessed this man curse out her mother, cousin and sister. I have witnessed him come to my BFF's home and wear inappropriate clothing around her visiting parents (his t-shirt had profanity and guns on it). They now have two kids and I can't even imagine what goes on in that home. She does not talk to us, the way she use to. Like I said, it would not shock me if she is abused physically.

Her body is shot to hell (before she even got pregnant), her skin looks like hell and she has let herself go 100%. She doesn't even dress the same way. Now I don't now if he makes her dress a certain way, but I was told by my BFF who knew her longer, she does change who she is for men.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Chile. My friend use to model and dated wealthy men who would fly her all over the world (sometimes private jets). Just gorgeous!! Designer shoes, bags and clothes galore. Works for fortune 500 company (modeled on the side). Bought herself this gorgeous BMW, and lived rent free in her parents home.
> 
> She meets her husband at a bar we were at (at first she wasn't interested and didn't take his number. My other friend took his number for her). Few weeks later she asked for the number (she went through a really bad break up with this guy she just knew she would marry. Me and another friend caught him out one night at a restaurant with a girl kissing). She was devastated when we told her. She moves husband into her home after 3mos of dating. He quits his job, because he wanted a career change (uh dumba$$, you dabble in the new field part time before you quit your good paying job with benefits). He stays home all day, running up the bills (cable, phone, electricity). After 4mos, they announce they are getting married (wedding will be six mos from the day they get engaged). 1 week later they decide to get married in two months (I ask if she is pregnant. No, he wants to do it now). Why so soon?? Turns out, he owned a house that was being "renovated", but the house was a complete joke. It was a destroyed home. They got swinddled by a bad contractor and lost so much money. No money for a new contractor. Her name was put onto the deed the minute they got married. BMW, is gone. Designer shoes and clothes (ebay). She works all day and he expects dinner when she gets home (he is home all day). *She will not go to dinner with us anymore, because unless he can come, she has to eat dinner with him at home.* I have witnessed this man curse out her mother, cousin and sister. I have witnessed him come to my BFF's home and wear inappropriate clothing around her visiting parents (his t-shirt had profanity and guns on it). They now have two kids and I can't even imagine what goes on in that home. She does not talk to us, the way she use to. Like I said, it would not shock me if she is abused physically.
> 
> Her body is shot to hell (before she even got pregnant), her skin looks like hell and she has let herself go 100%. She doesn't even dress the same way. Now I don't now if he makes her dress a certain way, but I was told by my BFF who knew her longer, she does change who she is for men.





omg!  just reading that makes me upset because we are living it,too!
he would not dare to curse any of us out - my brother is just waiting for an excuse to do something to him!!  he stays away from us because he knows we can't stand him and do not want to see him.  every now and then my mom will break down and try to see what is going on with her but then she gets too upset over it.  it's not good for her health at all.


i guess we just have to hope and pray them come to their senses one day!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> omg!  just reading that makes me upset because we are living it,too!
> he would not dare to curse any of us out - my brother is just waiting for an excuse to do something to him!!  he stays away from us because he knows we can't stand him and do not want to see him.  every now and then my mom will break down and try to see what is going on with her but then she gets too upset over it.  it's not good for her health at all.
> 
> 
> *i guess we just have to hope and pray them come to their senses one day*!



Yeah. I just bite my tongue and don't get involved. She HATES it when I call her stepford wife. I told her, you are, so I call it like I see it. She responds, "when you get married you will understand". I got upset and replied, I would never change who I am for a man. A relationship should enhance you, not change you. She just rolled her eyes at me, and said, "you just don't get it".


----------



## Nahreen

Longchamp said:


> 50% of swedes end up divorced also.
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=div...2F%2Fgraphs.net%2Fdivorce-rates.html;1015;563



That does not surprise me at all. However, it used to be rare when I was a kid in the 80s. Now they change partners too easily (married or not). However, few that have been married will actually re-marry again. If they do re-marry it is usually because they are having new kids and the law treats married and in-married couples differently. It is uncommon to re-marry like David (Yolandas hubby) that is on his fourth wife.


----------



## Sassys

Nahreen said:


> That does not surprise me at all. However, it used to be rare when I was a kid in the 80s. Now they change partners too easily (married or not). However, few that have been married will actually re-marry again. If they do re-marry it is usually because they are having new kids and the law treats married and in-married couples differently. It is uncommon to re-marry like David (Yolandas hubby) that is on his fourth wife.



I think years ago, getting a divorce was frowned upon, so people just stayed married and figured they made their bed, now lay in it. Also, people stayed for the kids, because they believed staying for the kids was best for the kids. I personally think you are screwing up a kid more, by staying in a screwed up marriage. Kids are not stupid and can see what is going on. MY parents stayed together for me and my brother and we knew damn well they hated each other and wanted out. Every Xmas we would tell them, instead of presents can you give us a divorce.


----------



## Nahreen

Sassys said:


> I think years ago, getting a divorce was frowned upon, so people just stayed married and figured they made their bed, now lay in it. Also, people stayed for the kids, because they believed staying for the kids was best for the kids. I personally think you are screwing up a kid more, by staying in a screwed up marriage. Kids are not stupid and can see what is going on. MY parents stayed together for me and my brother and we knew damn well they hated each other and wanted out. Every Xmas we would tell them, instead of presents can you give us a divorce.



I agree, if the marriage is bad it should end. But nowdays some people separate "too easily" without ANY regard for the kids. I've known people divorcing because they did not feel "in love" with their partner any more after just two years of marriage and felt they were more like friends. Some seem to think the grass is greener on the other side but after a few years it will be back to the same as with the first partner.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I think years ago, getting a divorce was frowned upon, so people just stayed married and figured they made their bed, now lay in it. Also, people stayed for the kids, because they believed staying for the kids was best for the kids. I personally think you are screwing up a kid more, by staying in a screwed up marriage. Kids are not stupid and can see what is going on. MY parents stayed together for me and my brother and we knew damn well they hated each other and wanted out. *Every Xmas we would tell them, instead of presents can you give us a divorce.*





  omg you are a mess!!!!    


i agree - getting a divorce is as easy as getting married now!   so people don't even think twice about either.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> omg you are a mess!!!!
> 
> 
> i agree - getting a divorce is as easy as getting married now!   so people don't even think twice about either.



 it's true. We would ask for it every damn year. My parents were one step into the War of the Roses.


----------



## Nahreen

Here they are even talking about a divorce App. Imagine clicking it accidentaly, LOL.


----------



## tomz_grl

These horror stories make me appreciate my husband so much! I can't imagine going through any of that... he may actually get some tonight out of appreciation!


----------



## bag-princess

Nahreen said:


> Here they are even talking about a divorce App.* Imagine clicking it accidentaly*, LOL.






   yea "accidentaly on purpose"   oopsie!


----------



## bag-princess

tomz_grl said:


> These horror stories make me appreciate my husband so much! I can't imagine going through any of that...* he may actually get some tonight out of appreciation!*


----------



## tomz_grl

bag-princess said:


>


 
Let's not get too excited...I said 'may'. It's still early and I haven't finished working, cooking dinner, cleaning the house or the kid. Jury's still out...


----------



## bag-princess

tomz_grl said:


> Let's not get too excited...I said 'may'. It's still early and I haven't finished working, cooking dinner, cleaning the house or the kid. Jury's still out...






  awww man!!!!


----------



## Sassys

tomz_grl said:


> These horror stories make me appreciate my husband so much! I can't imagine going through any of that... he may actually get some tonight out of appreciation!



 It is hard out there being single. If you have a good one, hold on to him very tight. And yes, appreciate him and give gratitude every day.

My boss has the most amazing boyfriend and I tell her all the time, "you better be damn lucky I am not a different kind of woman, because I would steal your man if he was willing to come :lolots:"


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> It is hard out there being single. If you have a good one, hold on to him very tight. And yes, appreciate him and give gratitude every day.





ITA with that.


----------



## Nahreen

tomz_grl said:


> These horror stories make me appreciate my husband so much! I can't imagine going through any of that... he may actually get some tonight out of appreciation!



Ha Ha. Mine might get some too tomorrow night at our 9th Anniversary. We are staying at a castle so maby it will be romantic.


----------



## Sassys

Nahreen said:


> Ha Ha. Mine might get some too tomorrow night at our 9th Anniversary. We are staying at a castle so maby it will be romantic.


----------



## Nahreen

Sassys said:


>



Sassys, you seem to look at several Bravo shows. I started on game of crowns, do you know if there is a thread for that show? I 
searched and did not find anything. It is fun so far.


----------



## Sassys

Nahreen said:


> Sassys, you seem to look at several Bravo shows. I started on game of crowns, do you know if there is a thread for that show? I
> searched and did not find anything. It is fun so far.



I don't watch it. Don't recall ever seeing a thread.


----------



## bag-princess

*Kandi Burruss Tucker Tour Demands*





via _*TMZ*_:
  Kandi Burruss backstage demands are HILARIOUS  whatever you do, dont screw with her Popeyes fried chicken!
TMZ has obtained a copy of Burruss  contract rider  listing her demands for the touring production of her  musical show, A Mothers Love  and shes VERY picky.
When it comes to food  the _Real Housewives of Atlanta_  star demands Popeyes fried chicken. The contract states: Please do not  substitute for KFC or Churches, we know the difference.
But  even though she wont eat KFC birds  she insists on KFC cole slaw.
Burruss is just as finicky about her  bathroom requirements  a brand new toilet seat for starters  which  must be installed under the supervision of the road manager or an  assistant. Plus, the bathroom must be fully stocked with Cottonelle  toilet paper and Dove soap.
Other demands:
  a black Mercedes Benz Sprinter
   golf carts and umbrellas in case of rain
   a police escort to skirt traffic jams   because under no circumstance shall Kandi be delayed arriving at or  departing from the venue.




Kandis rep confirms the authenticity of the contract.​


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> *Kandi Burruss Tucker Tour Demands*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via _*TMZ*_:
> Kandi Burruss backstage demands are HILARIOUS  whatever you do, dont screw with her Popeyes fried chicken!
> TMZ has obtained a copy of Burruss  contract rider  listing her demands for the touring production of her  musical show, A Mothers Love  and shes VERY picky.
> When it comes to food  the _Real Housewives of Atlanta_  star demands Popeyes fried chicken. The contract states: Please do not  substitute for KFC or Churches, we know the difference.
> But  even though she wont eat KFC birds  she insists on KFC cole slaw.
> Burruss is just as finicky about her  bathroom requirements  a brand new toilet seat for starters  which  must be installed under the supervision of the road manager or an  assistant. Plus, the bathroom must be fully stocked with Cottonelle  toilet paper and Dove soap.
> Other demands:
>  a black Mercedes Benz Sprinter
>  golf carts and umbrellas in case of rain
>  a police escort to skirt traffic jams   because under no circumstance shall Kandi be delayed arriving at or  departing from the venue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kandis rep confirms the authenticity of the contract.​




I live one block from Popeye's and have never eaten there , My assistant is also obsessed with it (I always tell her, she is a white girl with a black woman's soul)


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> yea "accidentaly on purpose"   oopsie!



An app?
In my next life, I will be moving to Sweden part time.
When will this come to the US?
All those stories make me mad for those girls.
Between this thread and the one I am following on the Alley about the mom with two kids who had a husband getting crazy on vacay, I am getting annoyed.


----------



## Nahreen

limom said:


> An app?
> In my next life, I will be moving to Sweden part time.
> When will this come to the US?
> All those stories make me mad for those girls.
> Between this thread and the one I am following on the Alley about the mom with two kids who had a husband getting crazy on vacay, I am getting annoyed.



It is not here yet but it has been discussed. I think it is just a matter of time before it is here.


----------



## limom

Nahreen said:


> It is not here yet but it has been discussed. I think it is just a matter of time before it is here.



It sounds like a very simple way of separating.
It would not really work here because:
1. Too many lawyers.
2. It is not an equalitarian society.


----------



## tomz_grl

Sassys said:


> I live one block from Popeye's and have never eaten there , My assistant is also obsessed with it (I always tell her, she is a white girl with a black woman's soul)


 
The chicken is just ok, but the biscuits and mashed potatoes with gravy is SOOOO good! Yum!!!


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> An app?
> In my next life, I will be moving to Sweden part time.
> When will this come to the US?
> All those stories make me mad for those girls.
> Between this thread and the one I am following on the Alley *about the mom with two kids who had a husband getting crazy on vacay, I am getting annoyed*.



LMAO! Oh, I can tell you some vacation stories about this particular friend's husband and my cousin's husband SMH. Don't get me started on fcuked up men that are married to people in my lives. Boggles my damn mind why these women are with them.


----------



## Sassys

tomz_grl said:


> The chicken is just ok, but the biscuits and mashed potatoes with gravy is SOOOO good! Yum!!!



 Never have been into fast food.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> This! Most women just want the ring anyway.





tomz_grl said:


> These horror stories make me appreciate my husband so much! I can't imagine going through any of that... he may actually get some tonight out of appreciation!




Like I say, Marry in Haste, Repent in Leisure


----------



## Ladybug09

Nahreen said:


> Ha Ha. Mine might get some too tomorrow night at our 9th Anniversary. We are staying at a castle so maby it will be romantic.





Ahhhh, shucks, tell them their nookie is courtesy of tPF!



tomz_grl said:


> The chicken is just ok, but the biscuits and mashed potatoes with gravy is SOOOO good! Yum!!!



I don't care for Popeyes, but the one near my house is OFF THE CHAIN!!! ALWAYS hot and tasty!


----------



## limom

Ladybug09 said:


> Like I say, Marry in Haste, Repent in Leisure



Good one.
I am definitely recycling this one.


----------



## Sassys

ladybug09 said:


> like i say, marry in haste, repent in leisure



amen!!!


----------



## Nahreen

limom said:


> It sounds like a very simple way of separating.
> It would not really work here because:
> 1. Too many lawyers.
> 2. It is not an equalitarian society.



No lawyers and most couple divide the kids 50/50 until they are old enough to say who they prefer living with. If you are married you split all assets equally unless there is a pre-nup. If kids are staying 50/50 there is no alimony. If kids are only staying at one place, there is an alimony but I believe it is a fixed sum regardless of income. It caters to the basics like food and clothes. 
So a spouse does not have to provide to another after a divorce which I think is ok since here both parents are supposed to work to support a family.


----------



## Sassys

Nahreen said:


> No lawyers and most couple divide the kids 50/50 until they are old enough to say who they prefer living with. If you are married you split all assets equally unless there is a pre-nup. If kids are staying 50/50 there is no alimony. If kids are only staying at one place, there is an alimony but I believe it is a fixed sum regardless of income. It caters to the basics like food and clothes.
> So a spouse does not have to provide to another after a divorce which I think is ok since here both parents are supposed to work to support a family.



I agree with this. Especially 50/50 on the kids. Unless a parent is abusive or doing drugs, kids should not be taken from a parent.


----------



## djsmom

Peter has his own coffee


----------



## bag-princess

djsmom said:


> Peter has his own coffee




poor cynthia!!!  :giggles:


----------



## tamshac77

djsmom said:


> Peter has his own coffee




He'll sale more if he takes his face off the package.


----------



## Ladybug09

tamshac77 said:


> He'll sale more if he takes his face off the package.



Haha, I thought the same. That pic in the cover looks soooo bootleg.


----------



## zaara10

djsmom said:


> Peter has his own coffee



Lmao! This seriously made me laugh so hard. This looks so bootleg!


----------



## DivineMissM

djsmom said:


> Peter has his own coffee



Oh God.  I'm sure Cynthia was so embarrassed to post that.  She should have been anyway.  That label is not good.


----------



## tamshac77

Ladybug09 said:


> Haha, I thought the same. That pic in the cover looks soooo bootleg.




It does! Somebody should have told him.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Haha, I thought the same. That pic in the cover looks soooo bootleg.





knowing peter he probably printed them out himself and stuck it on there to save money instead of paying someone to do it correctly!!


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> knowing peter he probably printed them out himself and stuck it on there to save money instead of paying someone to do it correctly!!




l-o-l!!


----------



## Graw

bag-princess said:


> knowing peter he probably printed them out himself and stuck it on there to save money instead of paying someone to do it correctly!!



  The worst part of this is that if Peter does become successful he will leave Cynthia.


----------



## bag-princess

Graw said:


> The worst part of this is that if Peter does become successful he will leave Cynthia.





i so totally believe this!!!!  but she ain't got to worry about that bottom-shelf coffee of his making him rich!!!


----------



## zaara10

Ppl might mistake it for an "Uncle Ben" product! Lol


----------



## Ladybug09

Graw said:


> The worst part of this is that if Peter does become successful he will leave Cynthia.


I totally see this.


----------



## Sassys

Graw said:


> The worst part of this is that if Peter does become successful he will leave Cynthia.



Well we all know that's not going to happen, so Cynthia need not worry herself.


----------



## bag-princess

zaara10 said:


> Ppl might mistake it for an "Uncle Ben" product! Lol






   you is bad miss scarlett!!!!


----------



## djsmom

I guess Nene needed a storyline and someone to film with, so she decided to work things out with Cynthia.


----------



## zaara10

djsmom said:


> I guess Nene needed a storyline and someone to film with, so she decided to work things out with Cynthia.



The way they made it look seemed like they knew each other prior to the show... Right? Nene needs this job & she knows it.


----------



## Graw

zaara10 said:


> Ppl might mistake it for an "Uncle Ben" product! Lol


----------



## DivineMissM

bag-princess said:


> knowing peter he probably printed them out himself and stuck it on there to save money instead of paying someone to do it correctly!!



Nah, he had Cynthia do it for him.



bag-princess said:


> i so totally believe this!!!!  but she ain't got to worry about that bottom-shelf coffee of his making him rich!!!







zaara10 said:


> Ppl might mistake it for an "Uncle Ben" product! Lol


----------



## addisonshopper

I actually see NeNe as being a good friend. I think once you get to know her she is cool . She has a wall up from previously being hurt so she come off as get the eff out my face. Her and Marlo seemed to be cool unt coco Kenya got in the mix and tried to force herself into nene life. Now I'm like nene I give every body the side eye because of past experience and if someone tries to hard they have ulterior motives.  I'm not team nene either. I think she speaks what's on her mind (like i do ) and every body can't handle that.  She is shining in her moment and she should she came along way


----------



## bag-princess

zaara10 said:


> The way they made it look seemed like they knew each other prior to the show... Right? Nene needs this job & she knows it.





so does cynthia!  she ain't had this much interest in anything she has done on the show. 
watching paint dry would be more entertaining!!  she and peter are not sitting high on the hog - she better stop pumping money into his business ideas.   this coffee product is the perfect example of how he operates!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

So I guess Nene's Hollywood run is over!


----------



## DC-Cutie

addisonshopper said:


> I actually see NeNe as being a good friend. I think once you get to know her she is cool . She has a wall up from previously being hurt so she come off as get the eff out my face. Her and Marlo seemed to be cool unt coco Kenya got in the mix and tried to force herself into nene life. Now I'm like nene I give every body the side eye because of past experience and if someone tries to hard they have ulterior motives.  I'm not team nene either. I think she speaks what's on her mind (like i do ) and every body can't handle that.  She is shining in her moment and she should she came along way



Nessa Girl!!!  Where you been??


----------



## zaara10

bag-princess said:


> so does cynthia!  she ain't had this much interest in anything she has done on the show.
> watching paint dry would be more entertaining!!  she and peter are not sitting high on the hog - she better stop pumping money into his business ideas.   this coffee product is the perfect example of how he operates!



Yeah but Cynthia doesn't go around screaming "I'm rich b!tch!" and she doesn't act like she's too good for the show like nene does. Nene's behavior at the reunion made that clear.


----------



## bag-princess

zaara10 said:


> Yeah *but Cynthia doesn't go around screaming "I'm rich b!tch!" and she doesn't act like she's too good for the show like nene does.* Nene's behavior at the reunion made that clear.





this is true.  she is still my girl though and like addisonshopper i don't have a problem with her.  she is what she is.  i have found in my short time here on earth it is NEVER good to deal with alot of women on regular basis.  i don't tolerate them well either.  she is why i watch because the rest of them together don't even interest me enough as one of nene.


----------



## Sassys

Sassys said:


> *NeNe Leakes & Sherri Shepherd In Talks To Become Cinderellas Fairy Godmother In Broadway Musical*
> 
> Real Housewives of Atlantas NeNe Leakes and The Views Sherri Sheppard are both competing to become Cinderellas fairy godmother in the Broadway musical, RadarOnline.com is exclusively reporting.
> 
> Sources familiar with the situation tell us, Both ladies really want the role, and have already auditioned to land the role as Cinderellas fairy godmother in the Broadway musical.
> 
> Also in talks to become the next Ella/Cinderella is KeKe Palmer.
> 
> Palmer previously played the role of Cinderella in Nickelodeons modern day version adaptation, Rags.
> 
> The stage version of Rodgers & Hammersteins Cinderella debuted on Broadway in 2013.
> 
> After seven years as a co-host on The View, Shepherd announced she was leaving the morning chat fest.
> 
> Its been seven wonderful years on The View and after careful consideration it is time for me to move on, Shepherd previously said in a statement. I am extremely grateful to Barbara Walters and Bill Gedde for giving me the opportunity.
> 
> I look forward to the business opportunities that lay ahead for me and I am incredibly grateful to my View family and my fans for supporting me on this journey.
> 
> Leakes is truly hoping to get the role. She feels that it would be a great opportunity and her fans would definitely turn out to support her. It would also be a great storyline for the Real Housewives of Atlanta, the source added.



Well, Sherri got the Cinderella job.


----------



## addisonshopper

DC-Cutie said:


> Nessa Girl!!!  Where you been??




Girl been around. I barely have any down time. And I just usually troll.  Lmao. I can't keep up with none of these threads. 
What you been doing nessa.  Down there to the bar one


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> this is true.  she is still my girl though and like addisonshopper i don't have a problem with her.  she is what she is. * i have found in my short time here on earth it is NEVER good to deal with alot of women on regular basis.  i don't tolerate them well either. * she is why i watch because the rest of them together don't even interest me enough as one of nene.



Bag-princess, I am with you. The older I get the easier I find it to walk away from bs without a second thought. In the past I kept frenemies around out of habit but life is too short for all that. I understand why Nene would have her guard up too. Two-faced, backstabbing females will do that to you. I keep a handful of ladies close, including family and I'm good.


----------



## DC-Cutie

addisonshopper said:


> Girl been around. I barely have any down time. And I just usually troll.  Lmao. I can't keep up with none of these threads.
> What you been doing nessa.  Down there to the bar one



Hell naw!!  Peter Thomas and his bootleg establishments will not get any of my money m


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Hell naw!!  Peter Thomas and his bootleg establishments will not get any of my money m








tamshac77 said:


> Bag-princess, I am with you. The older I get the easier I find it to walk away from bs without a second thought. In the past I kept frenemies around out of habit but life is too short for all that*. I understand why Nene would have her guard up too. Two-faced, backstabbing females will do that to you. I keep a handful of ladies close, including family and I'm good*.




exactly!!!!  my motto is "i can do bad all by myself" and i don't need to deal with anyone bringing me drama!  like you i stick mostly with family and a couple of "associates" as my husband calls them.


----------



## addisonshopper

bag-princess said:


> exactly!!!!  my motto is "i can do bad all by myself" and i don't need to deal with anyone bringing me drama!  like you i stick mostly with family and a couple of "associates" as my husband calls them.




I'm with both of y'all. My two best friends are my daughter who is 17 and my son who is 5.  I won't even have an argument with people anymore. I just look at them with a blank stare and keep it moving.  These people drain to much out of my life. Even the few friends I have if they are irky I just keep quiet. No comments. Who am I to judge ?  This past year I've cut my brother off and one of my best friends I've had for 17 years.  As grown women we don't have a right to judge each other and I surely never judged her and she came for me so I said no ma'am. Let me call you back and ain't said as much as 3 words to her since


----------



## addisonshopper

DC-Cutie said:


> Hell naw!!  Peter Thomas and his bootleg establishments will not get any of my money m




Guurrrrlll get yourself some of Peters Island coffee. Honey child with him handsome self on the cover


----------



## bag-princess

addisonshopper said:


> I'm with both of y'all. My two best friends are my daughter who is 17 and my son who is 5.  I won't even have an argument with people anymore.* I just look at them with a blank stare and keep it moving.*  These people drain to much out of my life. Even the few friends I have if they are irky I just keep quiet. No comments. Who am I to judge ?  This past year I've cut my brother off and one of my best friends I've had for 17 years.  As grown women we don't have a right to judge each other and I surely never judged her and she came for me so I said no ma'am. Let me call you back and ain't said as much as 3 words to her since





omg - not "the blank stare"!!!   that is my MO and then i give them a "i'm sorry what did you just say?? i missed it."  to let them know i ain't even trying to hear you!!  move on as you said.   my mom said she knows when i do that it my patience is being tested.


----------



## Sassys

addisonshopper said:


> Guurrrrlll get yourself some of Peters Island coffee. Honey child* with him handsome self *on the cover



:weird:


----------



## addisonshopper

Sassys said:


> :weird:




Sassy girl. What's good ???? I miss y'all chicas.


----------



## KathyB

Wonder what Mama Joyce had to say about this:

http://www.corvetteforum.com/articles/housewives-of-atlanta-star-buys-husband-c7/


----------



## bag-princess

KathyB said:


> Wonder what Mama Joyce had to say about this:
> 
> http://www.corvetteforum.com/articles/housewives-of-atlanta-star-buys-husband-c7/






todd is not leo material!!!  i will not let him into our club!!


i am sure mama joyce had a little hissy fit when she read that - because i doubt kandi would have told her about it!!


----------



## KathyB

bag-princess said:


> todd is not leo material!!!  i will not let him into our club!!
> 
> i am sure mama joyce had a little hissy fit when she read that - because i doubt kandi would have told her about it!!


Considering what the sticker price is for a loaded C7 (can easily climb into 6 figures depending on the configuration), Mama Joyce saw a hefty chunk of her gravy train money in the driveway with Todd sitting in it, and I'll bet she threw four different kinds of hissy fits!


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> todd is not leo material!!!  i will not let him into our club!!
> 
> 
> i am sure mama joyce had a little hissy fit when she read that - because i doubt kandi would have told her about it!!



You know that Kandi either leased that car or put it under her name.
Remember, he signed the prenup after all.


----------



## KathyB

limom said:


> You know that Kandi either leased that car or put it under her name.
> Remember, he signed the prenup after all.



If she's as business savvy as she appears to be on the show, I'd say she titled the car in her name, or her company's name.


----------



## addisonshopper

Well.....my sources in the A (and I have several ) have said that the pre-nup scene and agreement are all for tv.  I'm hearing there was an agreement but Todd is getting a nice ole chunk if they were to separate . They had to protect Kandis brand making people believe Kandi was protecting all involved. You really believe Todd gave in that easy.  
Mama Joyce is sickening and is a drunk and runs up tabs all over town in Kandis name.


----------



## bag-princess

addisonshopper said:


> Well.....my sources in the A (and I have several ) have said that the pre-nup scene and agreement are all for tv.  I'm hearing there was an agreement but Todd is getting a nice ole chunk if they were to separate . They had to protect Kandis brand making people believe Kandi was protecting all involved. *You really believe Todd gave in that easy.  *
> Mama Joyce is sickening and is a drunk and runs up tabs all over town in Kandis name.





hell no!!   she wants people to still think she is a boss chick!


----------



## Longchamp

Nice car.


----------



## KathyB

addisonshopper said:


> Well.....my sources in the A (and I have several ) have said that the pre-nup scene and agreement are all for tv.  I'm hearing there was an agreement but Todd is getting a nice ole chunk if they were to separate . They had to protect Kandis brand making people believe Kandi was protecting all involved. You really believe Todd gave in that easy.
> Mama Joyce is sickening and is a drunk and runs up tabs all over town in Kandis name.



She's really going to ride that gravy train as long and as much as she can!  Wonder how far she'll go with it until Kandi finally cuts her off?


----------



## bag-princess

*Porsha Williams Named New Dish Nation Co-Host!*







*NEW YORK  Porsha Williams, star of The Real Housewives  of Atlanta, has been named permanent co-host on the entertainment  magazine television program, DISH NATION. Based in Atlanta, with the  Rickey Smiley Morning Show, Porsha brings her distinct perspective on  breaking celebrity news and gossip. The announcement was made by Michael  Bachmann and Matt Blanock, co-executive producers of DISH NATION.*

*Michael and Matt stated: This week, Dish Nation celebrates 500  episodes. We are thrilled to have the talented and tenacious Porsha  Williams around for the next 500 and beyond.

*
*Growing +12% in average daily viewers versus same period a year ago  (1.52 million vs 1.36), DISH NATION remains syndications youngest  skewing first-run program.*

*Porsha stated: On my very first day in the Atlanta studios of Dish  Nation I immediately felt a natural chemistry with the team. Rickey  Smiley is an amazing comic and I am thrilled to learn and grow with one  of the best morning hosts in the country.*​
http://dishnation.com/porsha-williams-named-new-dish-nation-co-host/


----------



## Ladybug09

addisonshopper said:


> Well.....my sources in the A (and I have several ) have said that the pre-nup scene and agreement are all for tv.  I'm hearing there was an agreement but Todd is getting a nice ole chunk if they were to separate . They had to protect Kandis brand making people believe Kandi was protecting all involved. You really believe Todd gave in that easy.
> Mama Joyce is sickening and is a drunk and runs up tabs all over town in Kandis name.



He would have been a fool to sign the prenup that was shown on TV!


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> *Porsha Williams Named New Dish Nation Co-Host!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NEW YORK  Porsha Williams, star of The Real Housewives  of Atlanta, has been named permanent co-host on the entertainment  magazine television program, DISH NATION. Based in Atlanta, with the  Rickey Smiley Morning Show, Porsha brings her distinct perspective on  breaking celebrity news and gossip. The announcement was made by Michael  Bachmann and Matt Blanock, co-executive producers of DISH NATION.*
> 
> *Michael and Matt stated: This week, Dish Nation celebrates 500  episodes. We are thrilled to have the talented and tenacious Porsha  Williams around for the next 500 and beyond.
> 
> *
> *Growing +12% in average daily viewers versus same period a year ago  (1.52 million vs 1.36), DISH NATION remains syndications youngest  skewing first-run program.*
> 
> *Porsha stated: On my very first day in the Atlanta studios of Dish  Nation I immediately felt a natural chemistry with the team. Rickey  Smiley is an amazing comic and I am thrilled to learn and grow with one  of the best morning hosts in the country.*​
> http://dishnation.com/porsha-williams-named-new-dish-nation-co-host/



Every time i see her on, I flip the channel...not like I watch the show anyway though.


----------



## tamshac77

addisonshopper said:


> I'm with both of y'all. My two best friends are my daughter who is 17 and my son who is 5.  I won't even have an argument with people anymore. I just look at them with a blank stare and keep it moving.  These people drain to much out of my life. Even the few friends I have if they are irky I just keep quiet. No comments. Who am I to judge ? * This past year I've cut my brother off and one of my best friends I've had for 17 years.  *As grown women we don't have a right to judge each other and I surely never judged her and she came for me so I said no ma'am. Let me call you back and ain't said as much as 3 words to her since



I know all about that girl


----------



## bag-princess

the article did not say so i must ask - "who dis harpo????"







Claudia Jordan and Porsha Williams may have more in common than just Dish Nation as more rumors emerge about Claudia joining The Real Housewives of Atlanta.
Peter Thomas spoke with WCCB in Charlotte today about the opening of Sports One last night. He informed the audience that two new women have joined the show.
Bravo crew came out, Kenya [Moore], new girl Claudia, my wife, Kordell [Stewart]. We shot at the bar last night until 2 in the morning, he said before later adding. The two new girls are extremely beautiful, so there was a lot of chemistry in the house.
Though Peter didnt include any last names, his interview follows similar reports that Claudia Jordan and singer Demetria McKinney are the newest Housewives.
Its unclear whether Claudia and Demetria will be replacing current cast members. Phaedra Parks role has reportedly been limited as a result of her husbands legal drama.




http://s2smagazine.com/2014/08/08/cl...es-of-atlanta/




and check out the pic of kenya and cynthia - thick as thieves now.    kenya's skin is HORRIBLE!!!!!  she needs to buy some of that Proactiv  ASAP!!!!!!


----------



## SouthTampa

bag-princess said:


> the article did not say so i must ask - "who dis harpo????"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudia Jordan and Porsha Williams may have more in common than just Dish Nation as more rumors emerge about Claudia joining The Real Housewives of Atlanta.
> Peter Thomas spoke with WCCB in Charlotte today about the opening of Sports One last night. He informed the audience that two new women have joined the show.
> Bravo crew came out, Kenya [Moore], new girl Claudia, my wife, Kordell [Stewart]. We shot at the bar last night until 2 in the morning, he said before later adding. The two new girls are extremely beautiful, so there was a lot of chemistry in the house.
> Though Peter didnt include any last names, his interview follows similar reports that Claudia Jordan and singer Demetria McKinney are the newest Housewives.
> Its unclear whether Claudia and Demetria will be replacing current cast members. Phaedra Parks role has reportedly been limited as a result of her husbands legal drama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s2smagazine.com/2014/08/08/cl...es-of-atlanta/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and check out the pic of kenya and cynthia - thick as thieves now.    kenya's skin is HORRIBLE!!!!!  she needs to buy some of that Proactiv  ASAP!!!!!!


Cynthia is stunning in that photo.


----------



## Sassys

The 2014 Ford Neighborhood Award
JJB


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> The 2014 Ford Neighborhood Award
> JJB






they look like two little brown gnomes.:giggles:
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## zaara10

Sassys said:


> The 2014 Ford Neighborhood Award
> JJB



That is an awful dress on Kandi! She needs a better stylist asap!


----------



## djsmom

Phaedra


----------



## djsmom

djsmom said:


> Phaedra




Phaedras looking good


----------



## Sassys

Hmmm, did she get her breast done?


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Hmmm, did she get her breast done?





that was my thought - it sure does look like it from the bottom row that third pic in the black mini  - where you can see her breast from the side. looks exactly like when women are all silicone.    i wonder if she has lost so much weight due to that product she was reping or because of apollo and his legal troubles.  both????
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## addisonshopper

bag-princess said:


> they look like two little brown gnomes.:giggles:
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Omg. We have got to be the same person. Lmao. When I seen the picture I called them to lil brown skinned trolls.  They could be brother and sister.


----------



## bag-princess

addisonshopper said:


> Omg. We have got to be the same person. Lmao. When I seen the picture* I called them to lil brown skinned trolls*.  They could be brother and sister.




   i can't breathe now!!!   


i like that you are a "i said what i said" person,too!
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## cjy

zaara10 said:


> That is an awful dress on Kandi! She needs a better stylist asap!


It's dreadful!!!


----------



## bag-princess

cjy said:


> It's dreadful!!!





i miss dwight!!!!
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Ladybug09

zaara10 said:


> That is an awful dress on Kandi! She needs a better stylist asap!


Horrendous



Sassys said:


> Hmmm, did she get her breast done?


Girl, that was my first thought!


----------



## zaara10

Are Phaedra & Apollo divorced?


----------



## limom

zaara10 said:


> Are Phaedra & Apollo divorced?



Is he incarcerated, yet?
She does look good. Girl is on the prowl to replace Apollo and she does look like she has new boobies.
Kandi is back to eating, I see.


----------



## Sassys

Real Housewives of Atlanta adding two new players to the pack - but they don't hail from the Peach State and they're not even married!
Actress Demetria McKinney and model Claudia Jordan will be 'B characters" when the show is back this fall
Demetria, who starred in Tyler Perry's House of Payne, could replace NeNe Leakes
NeNe's contract is up after new season and she's ready to spread her wings


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...h-State-theyre-not-married.html#ixzz3A6qxM4sQ


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> Is he incarcerated, yet?
> She does look good. Girl is on the prowl to replace Apollo and she does look like she has new boobies.
> *Kandi is back to eating, I see.*





don't be shocked when she claims "todd likes me this way!" 

that is the same "reason" kelly rippa gave for her little 10 year old boy body!  mark likes her that way.
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## KathyB

Sassys said:


> The 2014 Ford Neighborhood Award
> JJB



Why would someone lie to Kandi and tell her how nice the dress looks?  Her stylist should be fired...or at least slapped.   That dress is all kinds of wrong.


----------



## lp640

How random.

Was flipping through CNN and saw Phaedra at the protest in Ferguson, MO.

http://oi62.tinypic.com/jkcbck.jpg


----------



## Sassys

lp640 said:


> How random.
> 
> Was flipping through CNN and saw Phaedra at the protest in Ferguson, MO.
> 
> http://oi62.tinypic.com/jkcbck.jpg



Looks like Phaedra has been photoshopping her instagram pics. Her arms don't look that big in her pics


----------



## Ladybug09

lp640 said:


> How random.
> 
> Was flipping through CNN and saw Phaedra at the protest in Ferguson, MO.
> 
> http://oi62.tinypic.com/jkcbck.jpg


She Needs to be focusing on HER OWN household and not that of others. Get your own house in order.


----------



## ClassicFab

Sassys said:


> The 2014 Ford Neighborhood Award
> JJB



Kandi looks so uncomfortable; like she's struggling to breathe.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Ladybug09

Phaedra's makeup looks good.


----------



## bag-princess

ClassicFab said:


> Kandi looks so uncomfortable; like she's struggling to breathe.




that is because she always looks like she is encased like a sausage in EVERYTHING she wears!  all her clothes have to be some kind of spandex/lycra blend or else she would not be able to move! 




Ladybug09 said:


> Phaedra's makeup looks good.




yes it does!!



http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## DivineMissM

KathyB said:


> Considering what the sticker price is for a loaded C7 (can easily climb into 6 figures depending on the configuration), Mama Joyce saw a hefty chunk of her gravy train money in the driveway with Todd sitting in it, and I'll bet she threw four different kinds of hissy fits!



So true!  Mama Joyce doesn't give a lick about Kandi...she doesn't want Todd (or anyone) taking any of the money she believes she deserves.  That's so disgusting to me.  Kandi needs to be done with that toxic woman.



Sassys said:


> Real Housewives of Atlanta adding two new players to the pack - *but they don't hail from the Peach State and they're not even married!*
> Actress Demetria McKinney and model Claudia Jordan will be 'B characters" when the show is back this fall
> Demetria, who starred in Tyler Perry's House of Payne, could replace NeNe Leakes
> NeNe's contract is up after new season and she's ready to spread her wings
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...h-State-theyre-not-married.html#ixzz3A6qxM4sQ



This is really annoying!  I guess if you're a black woman and want to be on the Real Housewives, you can only be on RHOA.



bag-princess said:


> that is because she always looks like she is encased like a sausage in EVERYTHING she wears!  all her clothes have to be some kind of spandex/lycra blend or else she would not be able to move!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes it does!!




Right!?  Just dress for your body size and shape and you'll look thinner.  Why don't people grasp that concept?


----------



## bag-princess

*Real Housewife Phaedra Parks Lists Home in Suburban Atlanta*





Everybody knows that Real Housewives of Atlanta star Phaedra Parks   husband is heading to the big house for fraud. What they might not know   is that the entertainment attorney is selling her big house in the   Atlanta suburb of Smyrna.




The 4,000-square-foot home at 3070 Montclair Cir SE  is mostly empty, with beige paint and wall-to-wall upstairs carpet,  *5 bedrooms, 6 bathrooms *and  a big deck off the back. The basement has an  extra kitchen and bar  area, making the home a spacious choice for  entertaining.
 When Parks was new to the show, the Atlanta Journal-Constitution did a  photo spread of the home when she lived in it, showing luxe furnishings  and bright pops of color.
 It is *listed for $349,900*, on the higher end for Smyrna, where the median home value is $190,600.




Parks also owns a smaller home in Athens, a little ways outside Atlanta, according to property records.
 According to her bio on  the Bravos website, Parks lives in the  Buckhead area, so the Smyrna  home likely was no longer her main  residence. According to property  records, she bought the home 13 years  ago for $322,000.
 Parks husband, Apollo Nida,  pleaded guilty to a federal fraud charge  in May and was sentenced to  eight years in prison. He also has to pay  $1.9 million in restitution,  according to the New York Post.


----------



## Ladybug09

What site is this from?


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> What site is this from?






oooopsie!!!  forgot the link!




https://homes.yahoo.com/news/real-housewife-phaedra-parks-lists-home-suburban-atlanta-190915467.html






that is so dang cheap compared to prices for a home that size where i live!!!!
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## zaara10

bag-princess said:


> oooopsie!!!  forgot the link!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://homes.yahoo.com/news/real-housewife-phaedra-parks-lists-home-suburban-atlanta-190915467.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is so dang cheap compared to prices for a home that size where i live!!!!
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Omg, that is really cheap!!! Wow.


----------



## bag-princess

zaara10 said:


> Omg, that is really cheap!!! Wow.




Very cheap!!!   I had to to read it twice to make sure i was not seeing things!  Here a house that size would be at least twice as much!  And that would be on the low end.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I remember seeing her bedroom in one season and it looked really small for a mater bedroom.


----------



## Bentley1

bag-princess said:


> Very cheap!!!   I had to to read it twice to make sure i was not seeing things!  Here a house that size would be at least twice as much!  And that would be on the low end.




Me too. I thought there was a 1 missing in front of the 349,000.  That's crazy cheap, you can't get a 800 sq ft. condo in most parts of LA for that price.


----------



## Ladybug09

Phaedra sold her her house as posted above.  The new house is solely in her name and Apollo lost a house he owned due to back taxes....but he got thousand to blow on the strip club....

https://homes.yahoo.com/news/real-housewife-phaedra-parks-lists-home-suburban-atlanta-190915467.html

http://www.wetpaint.com/phaedra-parks/articles/2014-07-09-apollo-nida-loses-georgia-home

http://tamaratattles.com/2014/01/25/this-is-phaedras-house-in-her-name-only/


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> oooopsie!!!  forgot the link!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://homes.yahoo.com/news/real-housewife-phaedra-parks-lists-home-suburban-atlanta-190915467.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is so dang cheap compared to prices for a home that size where i live!!!!
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Houses like that are twice as much in PA, where I used to live. I'm back in the south and it still amazes me how much you get for the price.


----------



## bag-princess

tamshac77 said:


> Houses like that are twice as much in PA, where I used to live. I'm back in the south and it still amazes me how much you get for the price.





Yes I am in the South too and the amount of house we can buy for $400k would be huge WITH land compared to what you could buy with that same amount in other places! That would be roughing it in Cali or NYC! I watch the house buying shows on HGTV/DIY and it amazes me!


----------



## DivineMissM

Phaedra's house is way over priced.  All those builder grade materials??  No ma'am.


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> Yes I am in the South too and the amount of house we can buy for $400k would be huge WITH land compared to what you could buy with that same amount in other places! That would be roughing it in Cali or NYC! I watch the house buying shows on HGTV/DIY and it amazes me!




Yes...amazes me too, bag-princess!


----------



## lulilu

I just saw Nene on WWHL.  What a bully.  She just repeats the same thing over and over to prevent the other person from getting in a word.  Ugh.


----------



## swags

http://www.inquisitr.com/1418539/cy...s-of-atlanta-star-reportedly-expecting-again/ 


Think this is true? I don't remember Cynthia talking about having more children.


----------



## DivineMissM

swags said:


> http://www.inquisitr.com/1418539/cy...s-of-atlanta-star-reportedly-expecting-again/
> 
> 
> Think this is true? I don't remember Cynthia talking about having more children.



Hmm...well they got this wrong so I can't really take them seriously:

"Bailey, a model, already has a 14-year-old daughter Noelle with her husband Peter. "
Read  more at  http://www.inquisitr.com/1418539/cy...portedly-expecting-again/#IICM7JUI6TMHGRqO.99


And given their ages, the chances of an accidental pregnancy are pretty slim.


----------



## Ladybug09

I Dont believe it....they can't even bother to get the fact right that LEON is Noelle's (sp) father.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> I Dont believe it....they can't even bother to get the fact right that LEON is Noelle's (sp) father.





exactly!!!  who doesn't know that???
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## djsmom

Derek J. wearing the Nene Leakes collection


----------



## addisonshopper

djsmom said:


> Derek J. wearing the Nene Leakes collection




He live to have his shoulders out honey child.  He love a good off the shoulders shirt.  Yes gawd


----------



## bag-princess

addisonshopper said:


> He live to have his shoulders out honey child.  He love a good off the shoulders shirt.  Yes gawd






he sure does!!!   that is his signature "derek j is here" look!
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## addisonshopper

bag-princess said:


> he sure does!!!   that is his signature "derek j is here" look!
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Lmao.  His signature look.  That's his I'm sexy and you know it stance


----------



## bag-princess

addisonshopper said:


> Lmao.  His signature look.  *That's his I'm sexy and you know it stance*






   yea that,too!


i wonder what lawrence has been up to?
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## addisonshopper

Girl he busy.  I Love his style though he is fabulous.


----------



## bag-princess

addisonshopper said:


> View attachment 2725215
> 
> Girl he busy.  I Love his style though he is fabulous.





yes ma'am!  i love his style,too!  he is slaying with that chanel!!
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## bag-princess

Cynthia Bailey Ruins Friendship With Porsha Stewart Over Deal With Kordell?																		


kordell and peter are in biz together!

FYI Porsha - Cynthia has a BIG mouth so if you don't want your ex to know you better not tell her anything!!!




> According to a new _Wetpaint Entertainment_ report, Cynthia Bailey  has revealed that Kordell is actually working with Peter Thomas in  regards to their new restaurant venture, Sports One. Thomas has been  working on his new restaurant venture and he has recruited Kordell to  help him market the business. *It makes sense, as Kordell is a former NFL  player.*




shaaaaaaaade??????  


http://www.inquisitr.com/1426491/cy...t-over-deal-with-kordell/#7sdLtsXBm0Rbpzvz.99


----------



## Ladybug09

They were never friends....Friendly...but not friends.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> They were never friends....Friendly...but not friends.




that's why i said what i said -  porsha better watch what she says in earshot of cynthia because she loves to tell peter what goes on with the girls! 
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> that's why i said what i said -  porsha better watch what she says in earshot of cynthia because she loves to tell peter what goes on with the girls!
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Oh, I was commenting to the article calling them "friends".


----------



## Longchamp

business is one thing, friendship is another.


----------



## djsmom

RHOA cast


----------



## DC-Cutie

Can Kandi breathe?


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Can Kandi breathe?





she's got it sucked in so far i don't see how that is possible!!
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## pquiles

bag-princess said:


> she's got it sucked in so far i don't see how that is possible!!
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



.. she is passing the stomach air out behind her.


----------



## bag-princess

pquiles said:


> .. she is passing the stomach air out behind her.





oh lawd!!!!
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## djsmom

Looks like Phaedra  got a boob job?


----------



## djsmom

I guess Nene had to break down and film with them after all.


----------



## djsmom

Porsha and Phaedra


----------



## Ladybug09

Phaedra definitely had her boobs done and it looks like she did something to her face.

Definitely NOT thinking of Apollo!&#9786;


----------



## Susimoo

Ladybug09 said:


> Phaedra definitely had her boobs done and it looks like she did something to her face.
> 
> Definitely NOT thinking of Apollo!&#9786;


Apollo has to show up for jail,on the 10th September. I have absolutely no sympathy for him. I wonder how Pheadra will play this on the show!!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-Kentucky-begin-serving-eight-year-term.html


----------



## zaara10

djsmom said:


> Porsha and Phaedra




Eww, why is Phaedra posing up in porsha's armpit like that? She always has the tackiest swimwear too. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## bag-princess

Kandi Burruss Pregnant In 2014? Todd Tucker Open To Fertility Treatments To Guarantee A Baby Boy																		





Kandi Burruss isnt wasting any time with husband Todd Tucker! The Real Housewives of Atlanta star talked to _In Touch_ about her desires to become a mom again, and how theyre already planning to start a family.
 I want to get pregnant this year! she told the mag. Knock it out by 39!
 Already mom to Riley, 12, from a previous relationship, and step-mom to Tuckers daughter,* Kaela*,  18, Burruss opened up about what fans can expect in the future from the  newlyweds, including the possibility of fertility treatments because of  her age (shes 39).




Todd would be down with [fertility treatments], too, she dished. Were even open to in vitro fertilization.
 The cool part about that is we could guarantee a boy!
 With two daughters already, Burruss admitted to the magazine that she has always wanted to have a son.
 With girls, youre scared somebodys going to take advantage of them or something. *I just feel like boys are easier.*


*You dont worry as much, she said. *(she is damn fool to believe that fairy tale!)

 But even with the option of choosing the sex of their baby, the reality TV couple might not stop at one!
*Todd says that as long as we can afford em, lets keep going!*







http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2014/08/kandi-burruss-todd-tucker-baby-read/


----------



## Longchamp

Did I read that Kenya is dating Slash?  Does anyone know if that's true?


----------



## Ladybug09

Selection to guarantee a boy....ILLEGAL..yeah, people do it everyday, but it's unethical.

She should just want a healthy baby.....women think they are slick, she wants a boy cause he already has a girl...with ANOTHER woman....women think having babies(especially a Male child), help cement and hold rship with a man...


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Selection to guarantee a boy....ILLEGAL..yeah, people do it everyday, but it's unethical.
> 
> She should just want a healthy baby.....women think they are slick, she wants a boy cause he already has a girl...with ANOTHER woman...*.women think having babies(especially a Male child), help cement and hold rship with a man*...





yep!  everytime she talks about it she sounds desperate to do SOMETHING to hold on to him!!!   and as i said her "boys are easier" comment makes her sound like a damn fool.  stop trying to justify asinine comments like that.  it is clear why she is not only in a hurry to get pregnant - by any means necessary - but also why "todd" wants a boy!
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sassys

I see nothing wrong with selecting the gender 

People select gender when adopting, so why not select with IVF. My co-worker adopted a baby, specifically told her agency she did not want a boy.

I find it hard to believe that all these celebs having boy/girl twins are not selecting.


----------



## Ladybug09

Those are born kids. That's different in IVF you are talking about Selective harvesting of eggs/fetus' .


Celebrities are having babies older in age...so many are passing multiple eggs per cycle. Also some are taking drugs like Clomid, which  increases the the egg production, but it still is not the same as selective sex harvesting.


----------



## DivineMissM

Ladybug09 said:


> Those are born kids. That's different in IVF you are talking about Selective harvesting of eggs/fetus' .
> 
> 
> Celebrities are having babies older in age...so many are passing multiple eggs per cycle. Also some are taking drugs like Clomid, which  increases the the egg production, but it still is not the same as selective sex harvesting.



I don't know much about the process, but aren't the eggs already fertilized when they implant them?  So they're fertilizing all these eggs and only picking the male embryos to implant...then the female embryos are being disposed of?  Or are they only fertilizing the eggs with male sperm?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I see everything wrong with gender selection. Be blessed to be able to bring a health baby into the world, regardless of the gender.  Not selfish, by selecting.


----------



## Ladybug09

DivineMissM said:


> I don't know much about the process, but aren't the eggs already fertilized when they implant them?  So they're fertilizing all these eggs and only picking the male embryos to implant...then the female embryos are being disposed of?  Or are they only fertilizing the eggs with male sperm?


Hey, I don't know what method Kandi is choosing....if she has very viable eggs and he/ sperm, they can go and pick out Y chromosone sperm, but with her age, they may fertilize the eggs first and then implant.


----------



## starrynite_87

DC-Cutie said:


> I see everything wrong with gender selection. Be blessed to be able to bring a health baby into the world, regardless of the gender.  Not selfish, by selecting.




Thank you!!! People should just want the baby to be healthy


----------



## Love4H

Phaedra had boobs and nose job? And maybe brow lift or heavy Botox.


----------



## bag-princess

*Peter Thomas Bar One Slapped With Massive Tax Lien!*





Oh man does Peter Thomas need to pursue another line of work besides business ownership because Bar One is in trouble again!
 Bar One has struggled with foreclosure and filed for bankruptcy last year,* which necessitated Peter borrowing money from his wife Cynthia Bailey to stay afloat*.* He also owes back taxes to the State of Georgia! *
 Peter just opened a Sports One locale in Charlotte, NC with partner Kordell Stewart and is hoping to land a spinoff for the venture. Perhaps Bravo should film a spinoff about Bar One Atlantas legal problems instead, *because the feds just issued a $43,000 tax lien against it!* #PAYYOURBILLSFOOL




On May 30th the Real Housewives Of Atlanta star was issued a lien addressed to Bar One LLC in the amount $43,028.83. According to the Jasmine Brand  the feds accuse Bar One of failing to pay taxes on three  separate occasions throughout the 2013 tax year. Businesses are  responsible for quarterly taxes. 



 Peter was to pay a portion of his taxes in March,  June, and September.* In March he was responsible for ponying up  $12,551.64, another $14,352.03 for June and again owed in September for  $16,125.16. We have a demand for payment of this liability, but it  remains unpaid, the notice states. Therefore there is a lien in favor  of the United States on all property and rights to property belonging to  this taxpayer for the amount of these taxes. 
*



 If Peter does not pay the feds state they will begin going after his property and other assets. What other assets? Isnt everything in Cynthias name?


 Peter hasnt commented on his latest financial trouble  hes been in Charlotte busy with Sports One. 


http://www.realitytea.com/2014/08/29/peter-thomas-bar-one-slapped-tax-lien/










----------------------






with the little money cynthia will be left with - she better buy a f@$*king clue and a good divorce attorney and dump papa smurf!!!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

I could never marry a man with this many financial issue. It's very telling.


----------



## Michele26

Ladybug09 said:


> I could never marry a man with this many financial issue. It's very telling.



I always wondered what she saw in him!? Could it be he's an amazing lover?


----------



## bag-princess

Michele26 said:


> I always wondered what she saw in him!? Could it be he's an amazing lover?






i seriously doubt that!!!!  now i know you can't always tell by looks and can be pleasantly surprised - but peter is one of those "i got this" kind of men that thinks he is God's gift to women and the best there is.  which means he ain't hitting on nothing!
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## swags

bag-princess said:


> i seriously doubt that!!!!  now i know you can't always tell by looks and can be pleasantly surprised - but peter is one of those "i got this" kind of men that thinks he is God's gift to women and the best there is.  which means he ain't hitting on nothing!





Didn't Cynthia say she would do it once a week out of duty if it was up to her?  Must not be the lovin. 


I never understood how one goes from Leon to Peter.


----------



## zaara10

swags said:


> Didn't Cynthia say she would do it once a week out of duty if it was up to her?  Must not be the lovin.
> 
> 
> I never understood how one goes from Leon to Peter.




It was that "island charm." Lol. 
She needs to wake up fast & leave him. She's wasting away her life! 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> Didn't Cynthia say she would do it once a week out of duty if it was up to her?  Must not be the lovin.
> 
> 
> *I never understood how one goes from Leon to Peter*.






thank you!!!!   that is a "every.single.day - and twice on sunday" kinda man!!

peter......no. 
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sassys

We will find out life's biggest mysteries before we are able to figure out why Cynthia is with Peter.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> We will find out life's biggest mysteries before we are able to figure out why Cynthia is with Peter.





Stonehenge??  Loch Ness??  crop circles???  
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> Stonehenge??  Loch Ness??  crop circles???
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Why is the sky blue, why is the ocean salty, are there aliens out there.


----------



## Ladybug09

Michele26 said:


> I always wondered what she saw in him!? Could it be he's an amazing lover?



Girl....ain't that much sex in the world!!! Lol 

She need to find good sex and fiscal responsibility! &#9786;


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> Stonehenge??  Loch Ness??  crop circles???
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Lol!!!


----------



## DivineMissM

DC-Cutie said:


> I see everything wrong with gender selection. Be blessed to be able to bring a health baby into the world, regardless of the gender.  Not selfish, by selecting.



A.men.



Ladybug09 said:


> Hey, I don't know what method Kandi is choosing....if she has very viable eggs and he/ sperm, they can go and pick out Y chromosone sperm, but with her age, they may fertilize the eggs first and then implant.



Interesting!  I didn't even know people actually did this.



bag-princess said:


> thank you!!!!   that is a "every.single.day - and twice on sunday" kinda man!!
> 
> peter......no.







Sassys said:


> We will find out life's biggest mysteries before we are able to figure out why Cynthia is with Peter.



Well, they figured out the mystery of the Sailing Stones so maybe the mystery of Cynthia and Peter is next. 

http://abcnews.go.com/US/mystery-death-valleys-sailing-stones-solved/story?id=25160155


----------



## bag-princess

*The Reason Kandi Burruss Is Trying To Get Pregnant As We Speak*





*Kandi Burruss* is trying to get pregnant ASAP! Listen to *Garys Tea *in the audio player to hear Gary With Da Tea explain why *The Real Housewives of Atlanta* star is pressed to get pregnant NOW!






http://blackamericaweb.com/2014/09/...urruss-is-trying-to-get-pregnant-as-we-speak/


----------



## krissa

Nene must have a great manager. She's going to broadway. 

http://www.broadway.com/buzz/175827...on-broadway-nene-leakes-will-join-final-cast/


----------



## bag-princess

krissa said:


> Nene must have a great manager. She's going to broadway.
> 
> http://www.broadway.com/buzz/175827...on-broadway-nene-leakes-will-join-final-cast/







BLOOP *****es!!!!!


----------



## Sassys

krissa said:


> Nene must have a great manager. She's going to broadway.
> 
> http://www.broadway.com/buzz/175827...on-broadway-nene-leakes-will-join-final-cast/



Wow.


----------



## Ginger Tea

krissa said:


> Nene must have a great manager. She's going to broadway.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.broadway.com/buzz/175827...on-broadway-nene-leakes-will-join-final-cast/




Now isn't that something.  The first for the housewives on any franchise.  I hope this accomplishment is completed with humility and graciousness.


----------



## Ladybug09

NeNe, Humility!


----------



## zaara10

Good for nene! I'm sure she won't let it get to her head or anything 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Ginger Tea

Saw some of a repeat from yesteryear when Marlo & Sheree were going at it.  Nene attempted to diffuse the situation.  In her confessional, asked is that the way I look when I'm arguing, because they looked crazy.  

Maybe an episode will be shown one day of her, that she will take note of, and it will strike a cord to make a few changes.  I can appreciate her sticking to her guns though, you can stay right there or move forward, but it ain't changing over here. If you're going down in flames, do it with conviction.


----------



## swags

Ginger Tea said:


> Saw some of a repeat from yesteryear when Marlo & Sheree were going at it.  Nene attempted to diffuse the situation.  In her confessional, asked is that the way I look when I'm arguing, because they looked crazy.
> 
> Maybe an episode will be shown one day of her, that she will take note of, and it will strike a cord to make a few changes.  I can appreciate her sticking to her guns though, you can stay right there or move forward, but it ain't changing over here. If you're going down in flames, do it with conviction.





I saw that today too. I wonder if Nene the actress acts anything like Nene the housewife?


----------



## bag-princess

*Apollo Nida Writing Autobiography Before Jail, Plans To Spill All Secrets*





via _*TMZ*_:
 Before Apollo Nida does any snitching for  the feds hes gonna snitch on himself  with the tell-all book hes  rushing to finish before he goes up the river.
Nida has to report to prison Sept. 10th to begin serving an 8-year sentence for money fraud  and sources close to the *Real Housewives of Atlanta* star tell us hes been hard at work on his autobiography.
Nidas teamed with multiple writers *( DUH! we know he could never write anything all by himself!!! )*  to  get his story down on paper  focusing on his life, his upbringing, and  the events that led him to prison, according to our sources  and hes  even shot a photo for the book cover already.
Were told Apollo seems ready to face the next chapter of his life, which will include a cellmate  sooo  good luck?​




http://realitywives.net/blogs/apollo-nida-writing-autobiography-jail-plans-spill-secrets/


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

krissa said:


> Nene must have a great manager. She's going to broadway.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.broadway.com/buzz/175827...on-broadway-nene-leakes-will-join-final-cast/





Yass, Nene! Yass!


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

> Nene must have a great manager. She's going to broadway.



I am happy for her and hope she does well.


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> *Apollo Nida Writing Autobiography Before Jail, Plans To Spill All Secrets*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via _*TMZ*_:
> Before Apollo Nida does any snitching for  the feds hes gonna snitch on himself  with the tell-all book hes  rushing to finish before he goes up the river.
> Nida has to report to prison Sept. 10th to begin serving an 8-year sentence for money fraud  and sources close to the *Real Housewives of Atlanta* star tell us hes been hard at work on his autobiography.
> Nidas teamed with multiple writers *( DUH! we know he could never write anything all by himself!!! )*  to  get his story down on paper  focusing on his life, his upbringing, and  the events that led him to prison, according to our sources  and hes  even shot a photo for the book cover already.
> Were told Apollo seems ready to face the next chapter of his life, which will include a cellmate  sooo  good luck?​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://realitywives.net/blogs/apollo-nida-writing-autobiography-jail-plans-spill-secrets/




Bye Apollo. We need a break.


----------



## bag-princess

*Apollo Nida Misses Prison Deadline - Fights With Phaedra - Arrest Warrant Issued*




via TMZ:
Apollo Nida is not a prisoner, so now hes a wanted man  TMZ has learned.

TMZ reported Wednesday AM  Nida was on his way to report for his 8-year prison sentence for money laundering and check fraud.

But apparently he got cold feet  because were told he pulled up to the home of his wife, Real Housewives of Atlanta star Phaedra Parks and went nuts because Phaedra refused to put money in his prison account while he was locked up. She also refused to bring their kids to prison to visit him and that caused him to lose it.

Were told Nida forced his way inside and started screaming at Phaedra, What the f*** is the matter with you, adding, I dont give a f*** about the police, call them, I dare you.

An eyewitness tells TMZ  he was demanding property and went inside the master bedroom and starting putting stuff in a big bag.

Fortunately for Bravo  were told RHOA cameras were rolling and got the whole thing.

Nida was supposed to report to authorities by noon but didnt, and were told an arrest warrant is about to be issued.


http://realitywives.net/blogs/apoll...eadline-fights-phaedra-arrest-warrant-issued/
-----------------------------------------




what a damn fool!!!  where was he planning on taking the stuff????


----------



## Sassys

Damn. Wonder if he will be on the run or kill himself


----------



## redney

What a dipsh*t.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Apollo really doing the most. I hope Phaedra has divorce papers ready to be served.


----------



## rockhollow

for goodness sake Apollo, grown up and go to prison.
I'm sure if Phaedra had any lingering doubts, him arriving at her home and carrying on cleared that up for her.


----------



## Ladybug09

as soon as his butt hits the jail, I'm sure she will file.

Have they caught him yet?


----------



## bag-princess

*Kim Zolciak Biermann Reveals New Boob Job & Tummy Tuck In Bikini*




Kim Zolciak Biermann is the mother of six children. She last gave birth to twins last November, Kim decided to undergo some cosmetic procedures to tighten her waist with a tummy tuck and give her breasts a lift with a second boob job.

On Wednesday, the 36-year-old unveiled her new surgically enhanced body with an Instagram photo as she posed in front of a mirror while wearing a bikini.



pic - http://realitywives.net/blogs/kim-zolciak-biermann-reveals-new-boob-job-tummy-tuck-bikini/


----------



## bag-princess

*Kandi Burruss Buys A New Home For Mom Joyce Jones;*




Real Housewives Of Atlanta star Kandi Burruss Tucker just bought her mother Joyce Jones a brand new house. I guess Kandis first home wasnt big enough or fabulous enough for Ms Jones. On the reunion show, Joyce claimed that she makes her own money and doesnt need her daughter to take care of her. But Kandi Burruss reminded her mother of the time she used Kandis name to make get credit cards. May be Todd signed off on this as he doesnt want Joyce living with them and this will keep Joyce quite and happy for now  .Season 7 drama will ensue.

Just bought a new house for my mom @mamajjoyce. @b_luxurious helped us close the deal! Thanks girl!  Kandi Burruss







http://realitywives.net/blogs/kandi-burruss-buys-new-home-mom-joyce-jones/


----------------





i wonder what happened to all that remod/redecor that MJ was saying she wanted to do to the house kandi gave her!     i wish they had shown what her new house looks like!


----------



## Ladybug09

out of all of them, Mama Joyce looks the best.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> out of all of them, Mama Joyce looks the best.




she got that big "i'm winning *****es" smile!!!


kandi doesn't look pregnant to me despite all the rumors - and todd's tweeting a pic of him in shoe store looking at infant nikes.


----------



## bag-princess

*Kandi Burruss Cancels A Mothers Love Tour After One Week!*






I feel bad reporting this, because I know Kandi Burruss put her heart and soul (and her relationship to Mama Joyce) into writing and performing in A Mothers Love, but unfortunately the tour has just been canceled after one week! 

Even worse  its not Kandis fault! Apparently the promoter hired to promote the tour wasnt particularly equipped to handle the demand.

FunkyDineva, a friend of Kandis and a member of the cast, reveals that the promoter was allegedly cash poor and that paychecks were bouncing on the first week! After seeing A Mothers Love on Real Housewives Of Atlanta, it seems it was the promoter who approached Kandi with the idea of a 30 city US tour with the hopes of eventually landing on Broadway. Unfortunately the promoter apparently didnt have the resources, nor the cash, to pull off a huge touring production with multiple cast members. Nor, it seemed, was advertising up to snuff so ticket sales suffered. 



Apparently there was nothing Kandi nor Todd Tucker could do to save the sinking ship because the promoter was just not prepared for the financial burden. Sounds like Kandi Burruss and Co. needed to do a bit more research. 

We successfully performed in 3 cities in Georgia. The shows were stellar, though attendance could have been much better. It is my assumption that the promoter was banking on the week one shows to sell out, to carry us into week two, and so on and so forth, Dineva, who was part of the cast, explains. Well , you cant squeeze blood from a turnip. When the week once receipts were tallied, the bottom line was, we didnt have enough resources to move into week two. Week two was subsequently cancelled.

Kandi confirms Dinevas story. I licensed A Mothers Love to A promoter with high expectations of finally seeing my creation go on the road and I am very saddened and frustrated by the cancellation of the tour. More than that my heart goes out to the cast who all are AMAZINGLY talented, Kandi announced on instagram.

 We really worked hard to put together an awesome show. It breaks my heart that we wont be able to put on this show for my fans who have bought tickets, & who all were looking forward to seeing it, Kandi continued. I stand with them in disbelief and despair that this has happened and was caught off guard as well. I want to thank everyone who have supported all of the projects I have worked on.

I hope you understand that the cancellation was beyond my control. Please dont hold it against me! I know that a lot of tickets were sold & from what I understand they will be refunded. Thank you to all the people who tweeted showing excitement for the show & sending love my way. I was suppose to be headed to Detroit this weekend & to find out that were not going kills me. To all the fans who volunteered to be on the street teams promoting the show I promise to make it up to you! I love you guys! Thanks for your love & understanding. Much Love, Kandi

Hopefully Kandi and Todd can get their play off the ground with another promoter and try again. It would be a shame to waste all that talent and a good story! 



TELL US  IS KANDI TO BLAME FOR THE CANCELLATION OF A MOTHERS LOVE?




http://www.realitytea.com/2014/09/18/kandi-burruss-cancels-mothers-love-tour-play-one-week/




----------------------------

yes she is to blame!  it was HER show!  she portrays herself as the fierce business woman that handles her business. why did she not get something IN WRITING that made sure this person she hired had the money BEFORE signing with this person to promote the show???     (i hope she did not hire peter!!!)   she may work hard but this makes it look like she doesn't work smart!    not to mention trying to go the cheap route!


----------



## Sassys

BET Hip Hop Awards


----------



## tomz_grl

Porscha's skirt and Kandi's pants look stretched to the point of no return.


----------



## bag-princess

tomz_grl said:


> Porscha's skirt and Kandi's pants look stretched to the point of no return.




why does kandi keep stuffing herself into her clothes like this????  

it is not flattering to her at all!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> why does kandi keep stuffing herself into her clothes like this????
> 
> it is not flattering to her at all!



Porsha looks beyond bloated in that skirt


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Porsha looks beyond bloated in that skirt





she does!  people just do not get it when trying to wear leather.  i remember when halle berry wore some leather pants and a crop top.  it was a year AFTER her daughter was born and she had the little pouch in the pics taken from the side! people thought she was pregant again then!


----------



## swags

Sassys said:


> Porsha looks beyond bloated in that skirt



It looks like Snoop is checking her out.


----------



## Sassys

swags said:


> It looks like Snoop is checking her out.



Some men don't care, I personally would not be comfortable with my stomach like that.


----------



## Sassys

EXCLUSIVE! Kathy Griffin & NeNe Leakes Lead These Ladies In The Running For Joan Rivers' Fashion Police Hosting Gig!

Well, this is getting quite inneresting.
We had heard Kathy Griffin was about to be stepping into Joan Rivers' spot on Fashion Police, but now we're hearing she's got some competition!
And one fellow frontrunner comes in the form of a very opinionated Real Housewives star.
We have EXCLUSIVELY learned that NeNe Leakes is also a frontrunner for the gig not only because she has started her own clothing line, is definitely one of Atlanta's fashionistas, is opinionated, and has serious comedic timing, but also because E! is looking to diversify their panel with a different ethnicity.
On the other side, while Kathy is obvi HIGHlarious, she doesn't necessarily have the fashion background, which is why other ladies are also being considered even though they aren't as high on the list as these two.
[ Photos: Joan Rivers' Best Quotes & One-Liners! ]
Tyra Banks is right below the two, but it seems E! is concerned she doesn't have a strong enough point of view to fill Joan's highly opinionated seat.
Another source has EXCLUSIVELY told us that while these three are leading the pack, Lisa Lampanelli and Amy Schumer are also being considered. As they're both comediennes, we're sure they'd have no trouble getting the laughs!


Read more: http://perezhilton.com/2014-09-25-f...n-nene-leakes-replace-exclusive#ixzz3EoogwbGj


----------



## bag-princess

*Cynthia Bailey And Peter Thomas Move Bar One*



Ahhh&#8230; the saga of Peter Thomas and Bar One continues. Thank goodness he has Cynthia Bailey forever by his side as source of continual financial support. 

If you recall, Peter was haggling with the landlord in court amid allegations that he owed $100,000 in back rent, fees, taxes, and utilities. The Real Housewives Of Atlanta star countered that he did pay but the landlord, but maintains the landlord wasn&#8217;t depositing the money in the bank to pay bills. Peter claims that as a result the building lapsed into foreclosure. 

The owners listed the property for sale in March. Peter and Cynthia tried to buy it but someone else outbid them, so Bar One is on the move! While initially distressing given the &#8220;success&#8221; of the venue, Cynthia acknowledges it was probably for the best. &#8220;We had a lot of problems. *It&#8217;s a residential neighborhood and people didn&#8217;t like the music and cars. People were always complaining.&#8221;*


&#8220;The sad thing is Bar One had been doing extremely well. People loved it,&#8221; Cynthia told Access Atlanta. *&#8220;It had become a tourist attraction.&#8221;*  Yeah, imagine neighbors not appreciating the glory that is Peter&#8230;. And define &#8220;extremely well&#8221; in relationship to &#8220;bankruptcy&#8220;? Bar One will officially close for the move next week. Peter celebrated with a bang by hosting a final party at the venue to celebrate his birthday. 

Peter shares that they are currently in the process of redoing a new space in a different area of town, a historically black neighborhood. They estimate it will take 2 &#8211; 3 months to complete renovations and reopen (RHOA season finale party, anyone?!). Hey &#8211; Peter is hoping for a Bar One spinoff, maybe NeNe Leakes can produce it! She&#8217;s looking for new shows for her production company, after all! 

http://www.realitytea.com/2014/09/2...ne-cynthia-hosts-casting-call-ebony-magazine/



----------------------------------


does Cynthia really believe the ish that comes out of her mouth???   a tourist attraction! 

well yea - people driving buy pointing at that mess and shaking their heads.   that was it - because they obviously were not spending money there!


----------



## DivineMissM

Sassys said:


> EXCLUSIVE! Kathy Griffin & NeNe Leakes Lead These Ladies In The Running For Joan Rivers' Fashion Police Hosting Gig!
> 
> Well, this is getting quite inneresting.
> We had heard Kathy Griffin was about to be stepping into Joan Rivers' spot on Fashion Police, but now we're hearing she's got some competition!
> And one fellow frontrunner comes in the form of a very opinionated Real Housewives star.
> We have EXCLUSIVELY learned that NeNe Leakes is also a frontrunner for the gig not only because she has started her own clothing line, is definitely one of Atlanta's fashionistas, is opinionated, and has serious comedic timing, but also because E! is looking to diversify their panel with a different ethnicity.
> On the other side, while Kathy is obvi HIGHlarious, she doesn't necessarily have the fashion background, which is why other ladies are also being considered even though they aren't as high on the list as these two.
> [ Photos: Joan Rivers' Best Quotes & One-Liners! ]
> Tyra Banks is right below the two, but it seems E! is concerned she doesn't have a strong enough point of view to fill Joan's highly opinionated seat.
> Another source has EXCLUSIVELY told us that while these three are leading the pack, Lisa Lampanelli and Amy Schumer are also being considered. As they're both comediennes, we're sure they'd have no trouble getting the laughs!
> 
> 
> Read more: http://perezhilton.com/2014-09-25-f...n-nene-leakes-replace-exclusive#ixzz3EoogwbGj




No way.  I'll never watch again if Nene gets it.  First off, she's not funny.  Second, she's not fashionable.  Her clothes are cheap and ugly.  No way.


----------



## Sassys

DivineMissM said:


> No way.  I'll never watch again if Nene gets it.  First off, she's not funny.  Second, she's not fashionable.  Her clothes are cheap and ugly.  No way.



I agree, BUT, let's face it Joan nor Kelly are /were fashionable.

I am still to this day, trying to figure out why Kelly Osbourne is on a fashion show.


----------



## candy2100

I would watch Nene, but then again, I don't really watch that show....


----------



## bag-princess

i would rather watch Nene any day of the week than kathy griffin!! 

and ITA with Sassys - kelly osborne? fashionable??


----------



## GoGlam

DivineMissM said:


> No way.  I'll never watch again if Nene gets it.  First off, she's not funny.  Second, she's not fashionable.  Her clothes are cheap and ugly.  No way.




+1

I will be genuinely sad if NeNe gets it.  There's no one that can replace Joan, but NeNe should not even be in the running... I really miss the show.


----------



## Bentley1

I don't dislike Nene and I actually do find her funny, although not as much lately, but I do not think she would be a good replacement for Joan. Tyra is even worse bc she's boring and not funny. 

Kelly O was such a random addition to the show. I can only assume they were trying to reach a young/eccentric audience by having her on. Still a strange choice.


----------



## DivineMissM

Sassys said:


> I agree, BUT, let's face it Joan nor Kelly are /were fashionable.
> 
> I am still to this day, trying to figure out why Kelly Osbourne is on a fashion show.



But they know fashion.  They know designers, styles, silhouettes, trends, etc.  I don't think Nene does.  And on top of that, she dresses like a 40+ year old housewife.  No offense to 40+ year old housewives.

ETA:  For the record, I don't like any of the other options either.  No one will be able to replace Joan.  I don't know why they're even trying.  They need to just go with someone fashionable and forget trying to find someone funny.


----------



## Sassys

DivineMissM said:


> But they know fashion.  They know designers, styles, silhouettes, trends, etc.  I don't think Nene does.  And on top of that, she dresses like a 40+ year old housewife.  No offense to 40+ year old housewives.
> 
> ETA:  For the record, I don't like any of the other options either.  No one will be able to replace Joan.  I don't know why they're even trying.  They need to just go with someone fashionable and forget trying to find someone funny.



Kelly didn't know anything about fashion, until they taught her on the show.


----------



## tomz_grl

The trailer is up on Bravo for the new season. The whole thing with Appollo being aggressive with Phaedra is disturbing! Bravo should be ashamed for airin that!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

I would watch if Kimora was on, but Not Nene, or Kathy G.

Also, if they are moving Bar One, that means they have to move Cynthia's "Agency" offices again. Didn't Peter move her offices right across the street from Bar One?


----------



## bag-princess

The Georgia Peaches are back! Bravo announced Wednesday, Oct. 1, its new cast for season 7 of its smash franchise, The Real Housewives of Atlanta.

After creating a stir on season six of the show, Porsha Williams is not returning in the upcoming season as a main cast member. Instead, she will have a recurring role on the series, which will chronicle her newly single life as she takes up a job as a gossip reporter.

(is that what porsha does on the rickey smiley show?????)


Her opponent and sworn enemy Kenya Moore *is returning with a leading storyline*,  along with four veteran Housewives, NeNe Leakes, Kandi Burruss, Phaedra Parks, and Cynthia Bailey. (As witnessed in the season six reunion of RHOA, Moore and Williams got into a vicious brawl, which resulted in Williams dragging Moore across the stage.)



The ladies will also welcome newcomer, media maven Claudia Jordan who is close pals with Moore. Another new face, Demetria McKinney, will also have a recurring role on the show like Williams.


Season seven storylines previewed by Bravo include Atlanta's longest-running Housewife, Leakes, juggling her growing career as an actress and performer. The show will also follow Parks dealing with the aftermath of her husband Apollo Nida's incarceration, after he was sentenced to eight years in prison this past summer for fraud.

The new season premieres Sunday, Nov. 9, at 8 p.m. ET.




https://celebrity.yahoo.com/news/re...-cast-announced-whos-160000113-us-weekly.html


----------



## Sassys

Porsha Williams was demoted to being a "friend" on the upcoming season of "Real Housewives of Atlanta" after filming had begun ... because producers once again got fed up with her behavior. 

According to our sources, Bravo had intended Williams to be a main castmember this season ... even after her monumental fight with Kenya Moore.

But when filming began, we're told Bravo tried to get Williams and Moore to talk things out, but Williams nearly fought her again. Our sources says Williams also went after new castmember Claudia Jordan. 

Temper issues aside, we're told Williams also kept the show at arm's length and wouldn't reveal certain details of her personal life ... leaving producers with no story to tell. 

Demetria McKinney is also recurring as a "friend" on the show, but our sources say the original plan was to have McKinney on full-time and Jordan on part-time ... but Jordan did so well, they flip-flopped them.

Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2014/10/01/porsh...of-atlanta-friend-demoted-cast/#ixzz3Ev5ukXJ6


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

^ Is it a little weird to hastag your own team? lol

I've never watched Fashion Police, but I'd check it out if Nene was on.

-----


----------



## bag-princess

WhitleyGilbert said:


> ^ Is it a little weird to hastag your own team? lol
> 
> *I've never watched Fashion Police, but I'd check it out if Nene was on.*
> 
> -----







THIS!!!  could not stand the thought of joan rivers mouth but then add kelly and there was just no way!   nene i would tune in for!


----------



## Bentley1

You would think Bravo would be thrilled to have Porsha go after Kenya and the new girl. Surprised they demoted her bc of it. I think Kenya and Porsha being forced
To make up would not go over well
With the audience given how fake and Inauthentic it would be. Think Melissa and Teresa and how boring they are now that they've "made up."


----------



## bag-princess

*Porsha Williams Was Blindsided By The Demotion Announcement On The Real Housewives of Atlanta Season 7*




*Porsha Williams is speaking out about her demotion on season 7 of The Real Housewives of Atlanta.  Today when the new recycled cast photo came out, Bravo had Photoshopped Porsha out of the photo and put in newcomer Claudia Jordan.  While Porshas role was up in the air, she was shocked to see she was only being referred to as a friend of the Housewives this time around! 

Porsha shared a statement tonight via her rep, This is not an easy time for me right now, but I want let everyone to know that I loved being a Housewife on The Real Housewives of Atlanta, and I am thankful for Bravo for the opportunity but its not goodbye, you will see me on the show throughout the season sharing and bonding with the other women and I promise to stay connected with my fans as I start an exciting new time in my life. 
*



*Porsha continued, explaining her shock to find out she had been downgraded.  After a long season of filming, and giving my all, I was blindsided by the announcement from the network that I was demoted from Housewife Status, but would remain on the show in a Friend capacity. Unfortunately, I can only be PORSHA, and portraying anything else, would not be genuine nor honest.  This moment is bittersweet, but God has been so amazing to me, and I think this is a perfect time for me to spread my wings, and finally focus on all of my upcoming projects. In addition to having my recurring role on RHOA, I will be able to focus my attention on my career as an Entertainment Correspondent on DISH NATION on the Fox Network, recording my album, building my businesses, and taking baby step towards nurturing my relationship with my new love!!!  This is the beginning of a new chapter in my life, and I will be giving my fans & supporters another chance to watch my growth as I take on the world in my own special way very soon!! I am so Thankful for all that #TEAMPORSHA does to keep me INSPIRED every day! Stay Tuned 

TMZ claims that Porsha was demoted because she was difficult to deal with this season and instead of reconciling with Kenya Moore, they got into it again and they decided to whittle down her screen time. *


----------



## bag-princess

Bentley1 said:


> You would think Bravo would be thrilled to have Porsha go after Kenya and the new girl. Surprised they demoted her bc of it. I think Kenya and Porsha being forced
> To make up would not go over well
> With the audience given how fake and Inauthentic it would be. Think Melissa and Teresa and how boring they are now that they've "made up."




ITA!!  i don't blame porsha for not kissing kenya's and bravo's butt!   it obvious that they are making kenya "the housewife" of the show with her upcoming leading storyline.  something tells me i will not make it through the entire season having to watch her - and this is the future of it it this season may be my last!


----------



## Ladybug09

Porscha is a liar. I'm doubt she was surprised. She was on thin ice season before last.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Porscha is a liar. I'm doubt she was surprised. She was on thin ice season before last.




she ain't lying!   andy's lying a$$ said in one of his many interviews after that happened that he did NOT send porsha home from the set because of what she did. he did it because he did not want to put her in a situation that would go from bad to worse.   he could see that kenya was upsetting her and he did not want porsha to feel as if she was not allowed to defend herself.  and that if he could do it all over again - he would have taken kenya's bullhorn and scepter from her.   yea right!  he loved that it had happened!


----------



## swags

I liked Porsha better than Kenya.  Personally, I would have liked to see Kenya fired  over the bullhorn. She doesn't have a story, she just likes to push buttons.


----------



## Luvbolide

swags said:


> I liked Porsha better than Kenya.  Personally, I would have liked to see Kenya fired  over the bullhorn. She doesn't have a story, she just likes to push buttons.



SO agree with you!!


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> I liked Porsha better than Kenya.  Personally, I would have liked to see Kenya fired  over the bullhorn. She doesn't have a story, she just likes to push buttons.




just imagine how much worse she will be now that she has done what she set out to do.  she already thinks she is running the show.  Phaedra is who she will go for this season obviously.  and with kenya having the leading storyline  - as Bravo puts it - i think my viewing will be like last year.  one episode a month.   i will read what you guys post about it instead.


----------



## Bentley1

bag-princess said:


> just imagine how much worse she will be now that she has done what she set out to do.  she already thinks she is running the show.  Phaedra is who she will go for this season obviously.  and with kenya having the leading storyline  - as Bravo puts it - i think my viewing will be like last year.  one episode a month.   i will read what you guys post about it instead.




Ugh, I can't even imagine how obnoxious and entitled kenya will be now that bravo has given her the "lead storyline." That's what she has wanted all along. 

And she must be going in on Phaedra a lot given how Phaedra jumped across the table in the preview clip. She's always very calm, yet Kenya has her pulling a Porsha.


----------



## bag-princess

Bentley1 said:


> Ugh, I can't even imagine how obnoxious and entitled kenya will be now that bravo has given her the "lead storyline." That's what she has wanted all along.
> 
> And she must be going in on Phaedra a lot given how Phaedra jumped across the table in the preview clip. She's always very calm, yet Kenya has her pulling a Porsha.





oh hell!!!   i knew it.  yea she is going for Phaedra next.  she wants them all gone!


----------



## djsmom

Check out Nenes new hairstyle


----------



## bag-princess

djsmom said:


> Check out Nenes new hairstyle
> View attachment 2768467




i am just gonna wait for someone else to say it.


----------



## Bentley1

Is she ready for Halloween already? 

She looks like the bride of Frankenstein.


----------



## DivineMissM

swags said:


> I liked Porsha better than Kenya.  Personally, I would have liked to see Kenya fired  over the bullhorn. She doesn't have a story, she just likes to push buttons.



Exactly!  Kenya could make Gandhi want to flip a table.  



djsmom said:


> Check out Nenes new hairstyle
> View attachment 2768467



Um...


----------



## AECornell

It's a joke right? I mean, that straight up looks like a wig. I thought the whole point of wearing one was to make it look natural. She needs to talk to Kim's people.



djsmom said:


> Check out Nenes new hairstyle
> View attachment 2768467


----------



## bag-princess

Bentley1 said:


> Is she ready for Halloween already?
> 
> *She looks like the bride of Frankenstein.*




BOOM!!!!   that is what i was waiting on!!!    i knew someone else would see it,too!!





DivineMissM said:


> Exactly!  *Kenya could make Gandhi want to flip a table.
> *
> 
> 
> Um...





:giggles:  as my grandmother used to say "she would try the patience of Job!"


----------



## djsmom

Nene


----------



## GTOFan

I like her hair here.


----------



## bag-princess

yes i like this,too!!   work it hunni!!!


----------



## bag-princess

BLOOP BLOOP!!!!!


NeNe Leakes Gets $1.5 Million Pay Raise - Is Highest Paid Bravo Reality Star!!






While other Real Housewives franchises go up and down in the ratings, Real Housewives of Atlanta is the most successful. And if you let the stars paychecks tell it, that has a lot to do with NeNe Leakes.

According to Radar Online, Leakes negotiated a hefty pay raise for the seventh season of the show, and will take home $1.5 million for her contributions to the drama.
A source told Radar that Leakes raise is deserved and she got it because she is undoubtedly the most popular wife of all the franchises, or at least the best known (she might have to fight with Bethenny Frankel for that title).

*Without NeNe, RHOA wouldnt be the ratings blockbuster that it continues to be. *While some of the other shows including RHONJ and RHONY have endured ratings slumps, Atlanta has never had to endure that.


NeNe made it known she would need a significant raise to do the upcoming season, and Bravo had no choice but to agree to it.

This upgrade will make Leakes the highest paid reality star on Bravo, a channel known for mostly reality TV programming. She is the only cast member on the show who has been on since the very beginning (2008), and has used her success on the show to catapult her into TV work. That includesGlee and the now defunct New Normal. Shes also been able to have a successful fashion line with the Home Shopping Network, an upcoming role on Broadway in Cinderella, and theres even talk that she might join E!s Fashion Police in the wake of Joan Rivers death. However season seven goes for Leakes, shes clearly already winning. As she put it on Twitter the other day:


They have lied & conspired but they couldnt triumph over me. God Favored me inspite of the enemies! Im still here & still BLESSED! Yesss. 


http://madamenoire.com/476358/rich-...paid-bravo-reality-star/#sthash.aGdzPVcb.dpuf


----------



## Ladybug09

djsmom said:


> Nene



That too light makeup is a FAIL!


----------



## LolliPops4

According to E!News, Apollo and Phaedra are divorcing. http://www.eonline.com/news/587284/...s-amicably-ending-her-marriage-to-apollo-nida


----------



## Ladybug09

Not surprised.


----------



## lovieluvslux

DivineMissM said:


> No way.  I'll never watch again if Nene gets it.  First off, she's not funny.  Second, she's not fashionable.  Her clothes are cheap and ugly.  No way.


I vote for Kathy.  They need someone to lead the the show.  Nee as guest is fine.


----------



## lovieluvslux

djsmom said:


> Nene


Oh my.  They forgot to put makeup on her back.


----------



## zaara10

djsmom said:


> Nene



She looks like a piñata!


----------



## michie

LolliPops4 said:


> According to E!News, Apollo and Phaedra are divorcing. http://www.eonline.com/news/587284/...s-amicably-ending-her-marriage-to-apollo-nida



I wonder if he'll ever admit that she was the mastermind behind the scheme.


----------



## ClassicFab

djsmom said:


> Check out Nenes new hairstyle
> View attachment 2768467



That looks like My Little Pony hair. No.

I just don't understand how someone who is "rich, very rich" cannot get her weave/wigs together. Just boggles my mind.


----------



## michie

^But, what does Beyonce have to do with this ?


----------



## Ladybug09

Phaedra on Ellen right now.


----------



## swags

Ladybug09 said:


> Phaedra on Ellen right now.





I watched it. She didn't really say much. It sounds like she did cheat but she diverted attention away from the question by answering that she didn't cheat with the person that the media reported.


----------



## ClassicFab

michie said:


> ^But, what does Beyonce have to do with this ?



Lol!!!

Did anyone catch Nene on The Real today? They kept going on, and on, and ON about the always fashionable, Nene Leakes. Wuuuuuuuuut?


----------



## Sassys

Lax 10/22/14


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Lax 10/22/14





NeNeeeeeeeee!!!!   slay them Diva!!!!

:worthy::worthy::worthy:

that LV is EVERYTHING!!!!!


----------



## Sassys

10/22/14 - Mr. Chow


----------



## Kansashalo

Nene's hair  







I really wish she would stop with the blonde.


----------



## swags

I'm watching Queen Latifahs show while reading this tbread. Nene would look good in the haircolor that QL has.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Wetpaint:  NeNe Leakes's Hair Called "The Worst Wig" in Hollywood  Harsh or Honest?

We love NeNe Leakess transformation from brunette beauty into a full-blown blonde bombshell, but it looks as though not everyone feels so positive about her hair makeover. StyleBlazer asked celebrity hair guru Chaz Dean to give his opinion on who is rocking the worst hair in Hollywood, and it seems as though the dubious honor lands on the shoulders of none other than our beloved NeNe.
Saying its time for a change, Chaz adds that he believes the Real Housewives of Atlanta stars 'do to be a wig and a weave and that she needs to mix it up soon.
NeNes probably not too thrilled with Chazs assessment of her signature look, but to add insult to injury, he praised the locks of her longtime nemesis, Wendy Williams.
She switches it up, I love it, the hairstylist says of Wendy's strands. And sometimes its not as amazing as the other, but she usually is spot-on all the time.
Chaz is certainly entitled to his opinion, but for his own personal safety, hes pretty lucky he doesnt live anywhere near Atlanta.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The RHOA ladies take a trip....


----------



## dooneybaby

bag-princess said:


> NeNeeeeeeeee!!!!   slay them Diva!!!!
> 
> :worthy::worthy::worthy:
> 
> *that LV is EVERYTHING!!!!!*


Sure is!
But it looks like she's got a couple of stains on her Birkin! I'm freaking out!


----------



## dooneybaby

bag-princess said:


> i am just gonna wait for someone else to say it.


I ain't sayin' nuttin'!!!!!



Sorry, just checking to see if it looked better upside down.


----------



## Sassys

WhitleyGilbert said:


> The RHOA ladies take a trip....



20hrs? Thought they went to Puerto Rico


----------



## bag-princess

WhitleyGilbert said:


> The RHOA ladies take a trip....






i don't blame Nene for not going - 20 hours on a plane with those trifling *****es!  hell no!! 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## bag-princess

dooneybaby said:


> I ain't sayin' nuttin'!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, just checking to see if it looked better upside down.






i really wish she would get it together with that hair.    a nice sassy bob - not blonde! - would be good for her!  
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> 20hrs? Thought they went to Puerto Rico



They did. The interior of that plane looks like  an asian airline. Perhaps Singapore.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I wonder if Nene didn't go or if that "rich bish" took separate transportation to get there.


----------



## bag-princess

WhitleyGilbert said:


> I wonder if Nene didn't go or if that "rich bish" took separate transportation to get there.





nene did not go on that trip from hell!   Cinderella starts in a couple weeks and she has to rehearse.  ain't nobody got time for that and those messy women.

kandi - she will smile all in your face with her 63 teeth not totally disagreeing with you but not totally agreeing either.  she plays both sides then as soooon as she can get a chance to get all the other girls together she is telling them all that was said - and that it is not her business. 

kenya - please.  nothing else needs to be said.

cynthia - weak as wet bread!  she has proved that in the past. she needs that check to support peter so she will be friends with them all.

this new girl - she will go along to get along and get paid.  

phaedra - the only one besides nene and porsha that i like.

porsha - so harmless.  who could hate her??  too bad she won't be around as much.


and as for where they were going that took 20 hours - there are all kinds of theories.  some say korea.  others said they were in Thailand.  tamara tattles said neither - they were in bali.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> nene did not go on that trip from hell!   Cinderella starts in a couple weeks and she has to rehearse.  ain't nobody got time for that and those messy women.
> 
> kandi - she will smile all in your face with her 63 teeth not totally disagreeing with you but not totally agreeing either.  she plays both sides then as soooon as she can get a chance to get all the other girls together she is telling them all that was said - and that it is not her business.
> 
> kenya - please.  nothing else needs to be said.
> 
> *cynthia - weak as wet bread! * she has proved that in the past. she needs that check to support peter so she will be friends with them all.
> 
> this new girl - she will go along to get along and get paid.
> 
> phaedra - the only one besides nene and porsha that i like.
> 
> porsha - so harmless.  who could hate her??  too bad she won't be around as much.
> 
> 
> and as for where they were going that took 20 hours - there are all kinds of theories.  some say korea.  others said they were in Thailand.  tamara tattles said neither - they were in bali.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

bag-princess said:


> *nene did not go on that trip from hell!   Cinderella starts in a couple weeks and she has to rehearse.  ain't nobody got time for that and those messy women.*
> 
> kandi - she will smile all in your face with her 63 teeth not totally disagreeing with you but not totally agreeing either.  she plays both sides then as soooon as she can get a chance to get all the other girls together she is telling them all that was said - and that it is not her business.
> 
> kenya - please.  nothing else needs to be said.
> 
> cynthia - weak as wet bread!  she has proved that in the past. she needs that check to support peter so she will be friends with them all.
> 
> this new girl - she will go along to get along and get paid.
> 
> phaedra - the only one besides nene and porsha that i like.
> 
> porsha - so harmless.  who could hate her??  too bad she won't be around as much.
> 
> 
> and as for where they were going that took 20 hours - there are all kinds of theories.  some say korea.  others said they were in Thailand.  tamara tattles said neither - they were in bali.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



No NeNe on the trip?! Noooo! I'm glad she's doing big things though. Thanks for clearing that up for me. 

Why Kandi gotta have 63 teeth though?  Your descriptions are hilarious.


----------



## Sassys

NeNe Leakes recently had to axe a trip to the Philippines for a Real Housewives shoot, and the reason why she had to leave her RHOA friends behind is because of a scary recurring medical condition she's been dealing with!
So what was it?
Those awful blood clots that sometimes form around her lungs.

Apparently long distance flying can sometimes be fatal for people who have developed blood clots and since the length of time it takes to get to the Philippines from Atlanta is well over 20 hours&#8230; well, we guess Nene just figured it was NOT worth the risk.
And we absolutely agree with her!
When it comes to choosing between reality television and your own health, that's an easy decision!
We're sure the rest of her cast members, who are already there, will miss her!
But she'll only miss this one particular episode! She'll be her usual awesome self for the rest of the season!


Read more: http://perezhilton.com/page/2/#ixzz3HeFKTjOS


----------



## bag-princess

*Porsha Williams scores her own spinoff series on Bravo*





                Real Housewives of Atlanta star Porsha Williams getting her own spinoff show on Bravo. The news is surprising, being that she was demoted from housewife to friend for season 7 of the reality show.
 During the season 6 reunion show Porsha got into a physical  altercation with cast mate Kenya Moore. She pulled Kenya's hair and  dragged her across the floor. Kenya filed assault charges against  Porsha. There was speculation  that Porsha would be fired from Real Housewives of Atlanta. Executive  producer Andy Cohen and Bravo decided to keep her on the show, but she  would appear in a reduced role. 



 Porsha's life has changed a lot since her divorce from Kordell  Stewart.  She left behind her days as a housewife and started earning  her own money. In season 6 we saw Porsha sing and act Kandi Burrus'  musical "A Mother's Love". Her spinoff will probably show more of her  new life as a single woman. Porsha landed a gig on the Rickey Smiley radio  show over the summer. There hasn't been news of other jobs but she does  continue to volunteer for her grandfather's charity. Porsha's  grandfather Josea Williams is the founder of Hosea Feed the Hungry.


 Bravo has had good luck with spinoffs. Kim Zolciak's spinoff "Don't  Be Tardy" finished its third season in September. NeNe Leakes' spinoff  for her wedding last fall was a ratings bonanza.
 You can see Porsha on season 7 of Real Housewives of Atlanta starting November 9, 2014 on Bravo.










http://www.examiner.com/article/porsha-williams-scores-her-own-spinoff-series-on-bravo




------------------
bloop bloop kenya!!!!  what you got going on???:giggles:


----------



## Ladybug09

I don't believe it.


----------



## bag-princess




----------



## buzzytoes

If it is true, I would love to have been a fly on the wall when Kenya heard the news.


----------



## bag-princess

buzzytoes said:


> If it is true, I would love to have been a fly on the wall when Kenya heard the news.




  that is exactly what i said the second and third time i saw it places online.  the first time i was like.......hmmmmm???


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> *Porsha Williams scores her own spinoff series on Bravo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real Housewives of Atlanta star Porsha Williams getting her own spinoff show on Bravo. The news is surprising, being that she was demoted from housewife to friend for season 7 of the reality show.
> During the season 6 reunion show Porsha got into a physical  altercation with cast mate Kenya Moore. She pulled Kenya's hair and  dragged her across the floor. Kenya filed assault charges against  Porsha. There was speculation  that Porsha would be fired from Real Housewives of Atlanta. Executive  producer Andy Cohen and Bravo decided to keep her on the show, but she  would appear in a reduced role.
> 
> 
> 
> Porsha's life has changed a lot since her divorce from Kordell  Stewart.  She left behind her days as a housewife and started earning  her own money. In season 6 we saw Porsha sing and act Kandi Burrus'  musical "A Mother's Love". Her spinoff will probably show more of her  new life as a single woman. Porsha landed a gig on the Rickey Smiley radio  show over the summer. There hasn't been news of other jobs but she does  continue to volunteer for her grandfather's charity. Porsha's  grandfather Josea Williams is the founder of Hosea Feed the Hungry.
> 
> 
> Bravo has had good luck with spinoffs. Kim Zolciak's spinoff "Don't  Be Tardy" finished its third season in September. NeNe Leakes' spinoff  for her wedding last fall was a ratings bonanza.
> You can see Porsha on season 7 of Real Housewives of Atlanta starting November 9, 2014 on Bravo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/article/porsha-williams-scores-her-own-spinoff-series-on-bravo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------
> bloop bloop kenya!!!!  what you got going on???:giggles:



It's truly official; any dingbat can get a reality show


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> It's truly official; any dingbat can get a reality show




well if an idiot like kim can get one - why not a dingbat!!!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> well if an idiot like kim can get one - why not a dingbat!!!



Speak!!


----------



## Sassys

Chateau Sheree  Bravo is dead wrong.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Chateau Sheree  Bravo is dead wrong.




omg i missed that!!!  is that when derek and lawrence drove by it???  i wanted to see those hot messes!!


----------



## bag-princess

someone posted this pic on facebook - look at kandi's fingers!!!  they look swole!:giggles:


----------



## DC-Cutie

She's always had chubby fingers


----------



## tomz_grl

They look like they hurt!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> She's always had chubby fingers



Mabel King fingers from The Wiz


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> omg i missed that!!!  is that when derek and lawrence drove by it???  i wanted to see those hot messes!!



Bravo is so messy. They dissed Kandi's wedding location big time! Apprently, she got married at a strip mall . Lawrence and Derek is WRONG!!

An Update on Chateau Sheree
http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-housewives-of-atlanta/season-7/videos/an-update-on-chateau-sheree


----------



## bag-princess

tomz_grl said:


> They look like they hurt!



that is the exact same thing i said - they look so painful!!  




Sassys said:


> Bravo is so messy. They dissed Kandi's wedding location big time!* Apprently, she got married at a strip mall *. Lawrence and Derek is WRONG!!
> 
> An Update on Chateau Sheree
> http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-housewives-of-atlanta/season-7/videos/an-update-on-chateau-sheree





get out!!!!  lawd have mercy!  well......that goes with that tacky damn dress she wore so.....yea.  that needed dissing!

when i saw the commercial about lawrence and derek driving by and giving out the tea before the new season i knew i had to see that - and missed it!  i knew it was going to be good!


----------



## raiderette74

CAn't wait ....can't wait...can't wait


----------



## Kansashalo

Did Derek and Miss Lawrence really drive by the Sheree's house?? Hahahaha!

Now I want to drive by it and check it out.  That grass was wayyyyy to overgrown for that house to be actively under construction.


----------



## Bentley1

That's just too funny about them driving by Chateau Sheree. &#128516;

Sheree will never live down "Chateau Sheree" or "She by Sheree."


----------



## bag-princess

believe it!


*EXCLUSIVE  Porsha Williams Confirms New Project In The Works*




*After a week off, Dish Nations very own Porsha Williams just  returned from filming the latest season of Real Housewives of Atlanta  where Porsha is currently a friend on the show.*
*It was announced over the summer that Porsha would return for the  current season but only as a recurring guest and not as an actual  housewife.  Now Dish Nation can exclusively confirm that Porsha Williams  is working on a Bravo solo television project, spin off if you will, that she  will Executive Produce.*



http://dishnation.com/exclusive-porsha-williams-confirms-new-project-in-the-works/


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Are people really checking for Porsha like that? I would not watch her show.

Ms. Lawrence does good impressions. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## zaara10

Bravo is sick. They supposedly condemn violence but then they give Porsha her own show??! They couldn't take a stand on this? 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Sassys

Ready!


----------



## Sassys

Dear God, I need Nene to shut up!! And please keep your clothes on.


----------



## Sassys

Did we know Todd had a 18yr old


----------



## starrynite_87

Unlike Teresa and Joe at least Apollo takes responsibility for what he did and isn't trying to blame everyone else.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kenya's skin texture is strange


----------



## Sassys

So since Cynthia doesn't have Nene, she is holding onto Kenya. Smh.


----------



## starrynite_87

Sassys said:


> So since Cynthia doesn't have Nene, she is holding onto Kenya. Smh.




Cynthia reminds me of Gretchen Wieners from Mean Girls...she needs to have a queen bee to serve.


----------



## Sassys

So we are just going to break bread and chit chat with a criminal???? Not!


----------



## gr8onteej

Sassys said:


> Did we know Todd had a 18yr old




She was in/at the wedding.


----------



## Sassys

gr8onteej said:


> She was in/at the wedding.



I didn't watch her show.


----------



## Sassys

Dylan's face and attitude


----------



## Sassys

I need Phaedra's mother to have a seat and stay out of it.


----------



## gr8onteej

Think Apollo hit the nail on the head-he was a good specimen.


----------



## gr8onteej

Sassys said:


> I didn't watch her show.




I forgot that was a separate show.  But that's where I remember her showing up.


----------



## buzzytoes

I am not sure what I am watching - tonight's WWHL?? Nene is on and she has totally had her lips done. Plus whoever did her makeup jacked her face right up. The entire top half is highlighted, and the bottom half is her normal color.


----------



## buzzytoes

starrynite_87 said:


> Unlike Teresa and Joe at least Apollo takes responsibility for what he did and isn't trying to blame everyone else.



And yet he expects Phaedra to support him. I don't really think that is taking complete responsibility. You are an ex-con, who broke the law again, and yet people are supposed to support you? GTFO.


----------



## starrynite_87

buzzytoes said:


> And yet he expects Phaedra to support him. I don't really think that is taking complete responsibility. You are an ex-con, who broke the law again, and yet people are supposed to support you? GTFO.




Girl...I'm not buying that Phaedra is 100% innocent...the man was unemployed, but he had $5,000 to make it rain at magic city...nobody is that oblivious she knew what he was doing. To answer Apollos question Phaedra  only wanted you because you are good looking.


----------



## buzzytoes

starrynite_87 said:


> Girl...I'm not buying that Phaedra is 100% innocent...the man was unemployed, but he had $5,000 to make it rain at magic city...nobody is that oblivious she knew what he was doing. To answer Apollos question Phaedra  only wanted you because you are good looking.



I don't think she was either. I think it was probably very much a case of "I don't want to know what you are doing because if I don't know, then I can deny I knew anything about it." She got her two kids from a good looking man, and then she gave him enough rope to hang himself.


----------



## Sassys

starrynite_87 said:


> Girl...I'm not buying that Phaedra is 100% innocent...the man was unemployed, but he had $5,000 to make it rain at magic city...nobody is that oblivious she knew what he was doing..



This!!


----------



## Oruka

Even if Phaedra knew what Appollo was doing what could she do to stop him? You all saw how he talked to her last season? Plus according to the files, Apollo was doing his crime even before he married phaedra. It appears right after his came out of jail, he hooked with his co-conspirators and began to lead the same kind of like. Phaedra cannot be the scapegoat to his action, the man is GROWN.


----------



## Ladybug09

gr8onteej said:


> Think Apollo hit the nail on the head-he was a good specimen.




Yup! Said that the first season they were on.






starrynite_87 said:


> Girl...I'm not buying that Phaedra is 100% innocent...the man was unemployed, but he had $5,000 to make it rain at magic city...nobody is that oblivious she knew what he was doing. To answer Apollos question Phaedra  only wanted you because you are good looking.


Exactly, I was rolling my eyes at her in every scene.


----------



## zaara10

Oruka said:


> Even if Phaedra knew what Appollo was doing what could she do to stop him? You all saw how he talked to her last season? Plus according to the files, Apollo was doing his crime even before he married phaedra. It appears right after his came out of jail, he hooked with his co-conspirators and began to lead the same kind of like. Phaedra cannot be the scapegoat to his action, the man is GROWN.




If she didn't like what he was doing, she shouldn't have married him & had kids w/ him. I don't believe she didn't know about anything as she claims. She knew & made sure to keep herself out of it. Where else did she think he was getting $$$ from? 

And I see Nene has toned it down this season... NOT!!! lol. Still full of herself & as obnoxious as ever. She is the least sexy & seductive person for zumanity. She would be painful to watch. I don't see her as much better as the step mother in Broadway's Cinderella. 

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## dr.pepper

Oruka said:


> Even if Phaedra knew what Appollo was doing what could she do to stop him? You all saw how he talked to her last season? Plus according to the files, Apollo was doing his crime even before he married phaedra. It appears right after his came out of jail, he hooked with his co-conspirators and began to lead the same kind of like. Phaedra cannot be the scapegoat to his action, the man is GROWN.




Agreed.

What was Apollo's supposed job post-jail time número uno?


----------



## dooneybaby

Oruka said:


> Even if Phaedra knew what Appollo was doing what could she do to stop him? You all saw how he talked to her last season? Plus according to the files, Apollo was doing his crime even before he married phaedra. It appears right after his came out of jail, he hooked with his co-conspirators and began to lead the same kind of like. Phaedra cannot be the scapegoat to his action, the man is GROWN.


 
And that's why she never should have married him in the first place. He's nothing but eye candy, and eye candy can only go so far.

Apollo has little sense of right and wrong. He tries to justify his behavior or blame someone else. And also has no sense of accountability. He essentially tells Phaedra that she drove him to do what he did because of the lifestyle she wanted to live. Then he tells her to get a plan together because he's not coming home from prison to an apartment and no car.    

It's one thing to do wrong and learn the error of your ways. But Apollo never had the understanding from the first time he went to prison.

Phaedra should have stayed away, but she just had to have that piece of candy. So now she's paying the price as well. 
I don't feel sorry for the girl. Only those cute, cute little boys who deserve so much more. :shame::shame:

Shame shame shame.


----------



## Sassys

dr.pepper said:


> Agreed.
> 
> What was Apollo's supposed job post-jail time número uno?



Working in the prison kitchen = nutritionist 
Spotting men in the prison yard = personal trainer
Confiscating cigs and soap = repo man
Negotiating his way out of daily prison "rendezvous" = Psychiatrist/Mediator/Negotiator
Reading law books in the prison library = BS is Business Law
Keep track of Big Worm's prison commissary = Accountant


----------



## tomz_grl

We all need to have a long discussion about this Appollo/Phaedra situation. She talked about being shamed by what he did but she wasn't ashamed to marry an excon because she got pregnant by him? And! have another one with him. And! according to him she never gave him any money so how did she think he was making his money? And! she evidently was asking him to pay bills/mortgage ($3200 for a mortgage???). IMO, she knew exactly what he was doing and was using that money to live off of, while saving hers and putting everything in her name so when he did get caught, she'd have a savings and wouldn't lose anything and in my eyes, that makes her just as bad if not worse than him and if she did live off that money, she should have to pay back as well. And! her attitude towards him was despicable! And! why was her mom there and all up in it. It's none of her business... The mom shaming Phaedra to marrying him after getting pregnant (if that's how the timeline works out) makes her part in this bad too. 

I'm spent...   I didn't even care about what else was going on in the show.

Oh! except, why Porscha feels the need to be mostly naked to sell her crap hair.


----------



## ClassicFab

I think Apollo and Phaedra are both wrong. Definitely Apollo is wrong, no question. He is a career criminal and does not want to take accountability for his actions. It's not Phaedra's fault that he continued his life of crime. He should have used RHOA and the Donkey Booty video to his advantage. Or tried to learn from Todd about producing since they are such good friends. He did not have to return to scamming. I have no sympathy for him. He is a grown man with two small children to provide for. He wasn't thinking of anyone but himself when he did what he did. And to say he wants a divorce, but he's not coming home to an apartment and no car! Excuse me sir, but wuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut???

As for Phaedra, I think she's full of it. I believe she knew what Apollo was doing but wanted to have some fine arm candy to flaunt around ATL. And now she is paying the price. I honestly think they got married because she was pregnant and being the southern belle PK that she is, she couldn't possibly have a child out of wedlock. Her high and mighty attitude is all a front and this will knock her on that donkey and down a few. 

It is a shame though because the children are the ones that will really be affected by this. 8 years without your dad is a looooong time. This is all just a big mess. But I will be tuned in with my mug, and a little liquor, to see how it all unfolds.


ETA

Where was Aiden during the discussion? Why didn't her Mom take the kids away so the adults could discuss those matters. Smh


----------



## starrynite_87

So Nene still hasn't made her donation, but had the nerve to talk about Kenya making her donation late


----------



## tomz_grl

ClassicFab said:


> I think Apollo and Phaedra are both wrong. Definitely Apollo is wrong, no question. He is a career criminal and does not want to take accountability for his actions. It's not Phaedra's fault that he continued his life of crime. He should have used RHOA and the Donkey Booty video to his advantage. Or tried to learn from Todd about producing since they are such good friends. He did not have to return to scamming. I have no sympathy for him. He is a grown man with two small children to provide for. He wasn't thinking of anyone but himself when he did what he did. And to say he wants a divorce, but he's not coming home to an apartment and no car! Excuse me sir, but wuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut???


 
I agree he is at total fault, BUT if they were using his income as what was used to pay all the bills with and renovating that house, I believe he's entitled to something. She was stashing her money for the rainy day which eventually came. 

On another note, I can't believe Appollo came out of that mom of his. They look NOTHING alike and I didn't know his past relationship with her.


----------



## Sassys

tomz_grl said:


> We all need to have a long discussion about this Appollo/Phaedra situation. She talked about being shamed by what he did but she wasn't ashamed to marry an excon because she got pregnant by him? And! have another one with him. And! according to him she never gave him any money so how did she think he was making his money? And! she evidently was asking him to pay bills/mortgage ($3200 for a mortgage???). IMO, she knew exactly what he was doing and was using that money to live off of, while saving hers and putting everything in her name so when he did get caught, she'd have a savings and wouldn't lose anything and in my eyes, that makes her just as bad if not worse than him and if she did live off that money, she should have to pay back as well. And! her attitude towards him was despicable! And! why was her mom there and all up in it. It's none of her business... The mom shaming Phaedra to marrying him after getting pregnant (if that's how the timeline works out) makes her part in this bad too.
> 
> I'm spent...   I didn't even care about what else was going on in the show.
> 
> Oh! except, why Porscha feels the need to be mostly naked to sell her crap hair.



No way in hell Phaedra did not know what Apollo was doing. In her mind, as long as it was not connected to her, she did not care. How in the world could you possibly explain how your ex-con husband was spending $8K in the strip club, yet he is a pizza delivery man. 

Phaedra got pregnant out of wedlock and tried to pull her special new math on the public and we all figured out what she was up to. Like Nene said, Hood chicks may not know who their baby daddy is, but they damn sure know when their babies are due.  I agree, her mother should have had several seats.


----------



## buzzytoes

Sassys said:


> Working in the prison kitchen = nutritionist
> Spotting men in the prison yard = personal trainer
> Confiscating cigs and soap = repo man
> Negotiating his way out of daily prison "rendezvous" = Psychiatrist/Mediator/Negotiator
> Reading law books in the prison library = BS is Business Law
> Keep track of *Big Worm's* prison commissary = Accountant


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Did we know Todd had a 18yr old




yes we did.  i can't wait to see how this is going to go.





DC-Cutie said:


> Kenya's skin texture is strange




the ugly mess she is inside is starting to show on the outside in that horrible skin of hers!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> yes we did.  i can't wait to see how this is going to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the ugly mess she is inside is starting to show on the outside in that horrible skin of hers!



Does he have more than one kid? I only recall the little girl that was Riley's age, that was playing with her at the house.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Does he have more than one kid? I only recall the little girl that was Riley's age, that was playing with her at the house.




that was his child???  

i only have seen this one mentioned- Kaela - because she was in the wedding.
when someone mentions it it always says "he has a daughter from a previous relationship"


----------



## bag-princess

kandi is so thirsty - and they called her out on it!!!    she did not like that at all!  


kandi - how about you try not to post every damn thing!  if it was for todd's eyes - send it to his phone only!!! 


*Kandi Burruss Claps Back at Fans Over Racy Picture for Todd, 'Do Not Try to Debate Every Damn Thing!' *




In a new photo posted to Instagram on Nov. 7, the 38-year-old wore a  white-lace leotard that showed off her curvaceous figure.  The caption  only read, "For Bae" with Todd's name mentioned in the post.  A logo  covers the bottom half of her body, along with her hand, as the music  mogul strikes a sexy pose.  Immediately, fans share their opinions of  the photo in her comments section.



*"Yo could have sent that to his phone," one user commented.  Another  added, "If it's for Todd, then why is it on social media?"*



Burruss, never one to hold her tongue while under attack, responded  to the hate by posting a different post hours later.  The caption read,  "To be clear the pic wasn't "For Bae", what was in the pic is "For Bae".  Meaning me. Not that I should have to explain that but.... How about  yall just focus on the pic & not try to debate every damn thing  people say on their post. SMH."

 While she never confirmed what the photo shoot was for, it might be something for her husband or possibly a new album cover.



------
'

she posted it because she wanted the pic debated!  DUH!!!   girl bye!


----------



## ClassicFab

tomz_grl said:


> I agree he is at total fault, BUT if they were using his income as what was used to pay all the bills with and renovating that house, *I believe he's entitled to something*. She was stashing her money for the rainy day which eventually came.
> 
> On another note, I can't believe Appollo came out of that mom of his. They look NOTHING alike and I didn't know his past relationship with her.



True, but then there's that pesky 1.9 million in restitution he has to pay. I think any money he receives will go directly to that. He will be lucky to get a bus pass. What a dumb con man.


----------



## djsmom

I believe Phaedra knew what Apollo was doing. I also believe the storyline is just for TV. Phaedra will probably keep money in his commissary and be waiting for him when he gets home.


----------



## DC-Cutie

djsmom said:


> I believe Phaedra knew what Apollo was doing. I also believe the storyline is just for TV. Phaedra will probably keep money in his commissary and be waiting for him when he gets home.



I think she knew as well. She married a criminal with ZERO funds. ALl of a sudden he has money flowing in and out, but no real job. 

I mean so far he's been a personal trainer, chef , funds recovery manager amongst other things 

None of the above professions made him rich


----------



## buzzytoes

bag-princess said:


> kandi is so thirsty - and they called her out on it!!!    she did not like that at all!
> 
> 
> kandi - how about you try not to post every damn thing!  if it was for todd's eyes - send it to his phone only!!!
> 
> 
> *Kandi Burruss Claps Back at Fans Over Racy Picture for Todd, 'Do Not Try to Debate Every Damn Thing!' *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a new photo posted to Instagram on Nov. 7, the 38-year-old wore a  white-lace leotard that showed off her curvaceous figure.  The caption  only read, "For Bae" with Todd's name mentioned in the post.  A logo  covers the bottom half of her body, along with her hand, as the music  mogul strikes a sexy pose.  Immediately, fans share their opinions of  the photo in her comments section.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Yo could have sent that to his phone," one user commented.  Another  added, "If it's for Todd, then why is it on social media?"*
> 
> 
> 
> Burruss, never one to hold her tongue while under attack, responded  to the hate by posting a different post hours later.  The caption read,  "To be clear the pic wasn't "For Bae", what was in the pic is "For Bae".  Meaning me. Not that I should have to explain that but.... How about  yall just focus on the pic & not try to debate every damn thing  people say on their post. SMH."
> 
> While she never confirmed what the photo shoot was for, it might be something for her husband or possibly a new album cover.
> 
> 
> 
> ------
> '
> 
> s*he posted it because she wanted the pic debated!*  DUH!!!   girl bye!




She didn't want it debated - she wanted complimented and clearly got mad when that did not happen. That's what happens when you post your $hit for the world to see!


----------



## Sassys

djsmom said:


> I believe Phaedra knew what Apollo was doing.* I also believe the storyline is just for T*V. Phaedra will probably keep money in his commissary and be waiting for him when he gets home.



I don't. I think Apollo was dead serious when he said he wanted out. The past two seasons, you can clearly see he checked out of the relationship and did not want to be bothered with his wife.


----------



## djsmom

Sassys said:


> I don't. I think Apollo was dead serious when he said he wanted out. The past two seasons, you can clearly see he checked out of the relationship and did not want to be bothered with his wife.




If they don't get back together, he will not come home to an apartment and no car, she will have something nice set up for him. She's still not off the hook for that Angela Stanton case.


----------



## Sassys

djsmom said:


> If they don't get back together, *he will not come home to an apartment and no car*, she will have something nice set up for him. She's still not off the hook for that Angela Stanton case.



LOL. I had/have no clue WTF he was talking about when he said that :weird::weird:


----------



## sgj99

it seemed strange that Phaedra's mom was there but after i thought about it she probably had her mom there because she didn't want to be alone with him.

Todd and Kandi's relationship is strange.  she feels like she needs to be loyal to a friend (Phaedra) and can't discuss things with Todd?  i probably tell my husband _everything_ but i also know he won't tell anyone what i'm discussing.  is Kandi afraid Todd won't keep her opinions to himself and he'll run and tell Apollo everything?  it came across to me that she values her friendships more than her relationship with her husband.


----------



## Ladybug09

tomz_grl said:


> We all need to have a long discussion about this Appollo/Phaedra situation. She talked about being shamed by what he did but she wasn't ashamed to marry an excon because she got pregnant by him? And! have another one with him. And! according to him she never gave him any money so how did she think he was making his money? And! she evidently was asking him to pay bills/mortgage ($3200 for a mortgage???). IMO, she knew exactly what he was doing and was using that money to live off of, while saving hers and putting everything in her name so when he did get caught, she'd have a savings and wouldn't lose anything and in my eyes, that makes her just as bad if not worse than him and if she did live off that money, she should have to pay back as well. And! her attitude towards him was despicable! And! why was her mom there and all up in it. It's none of her business... The mom shaming Phaedra to marrying him after getting pregnant (if that's how the timeline works out) makes her part in this bad too.
> 
> I'm spent...   I didn't even care about what else was going on in the show.
> 
> Oh! except, why Porscha feels the need to be mostly naked to sell her crap hair.




agree. All of this.






buzzytoes said:


> She didn't want it debated - she wanted complimented and clearly got mad when that did not happen. That's what happens when you post your $hit for the world to see!


Lol. true.








Sassys said:


> I don't. I think Apollo was dead serious when he said he wanted out. The past two seasons, you can clearly see he checked out of the relationship and did not want to be bothered with his wife.




Yup. He checked quite some time ago. You could tell that he'd already checked out when they went on that vacation from the way he was treating her.
Phaedra's mom has been in the middle of their rship since day one. I don't think her being there when Phaedra went back to the house was just for that one incident. 

I don't agree that they should have been fighting in front of the baby, that was the point where her mom should have walked away with the child at least moved over off to the side where she could still make sure if it was okay but not interfering in their conversation.

And I'm sorry you don't have to show all your business order to be attractive. I think honestly Porsha  looks better with clothes on than she does with them off she has the weirdest shaped body ever and those fake tits don't do her any justice.
 And I'm sorry how tacky was that when kandi asked her if anybody been sucking on her titties lately?! Who asks somebody that!!! I don't care how good of a friend someone is to you that is just like crossing boundaries. I've had this feeling since day one, but I believe kandi is Bi.

Nene was even more obnoxious than usual and I don't know who told her that too late makeup was cute but it was very unattractive.

And Cynthia really girl, if another woman has that much of an impact on your marriage that it was suffering and that is doing better now that you are no longer friends with her, the problem lies with you and not the friend. As an adult, You should always know how to prioritize relationships and friendships.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I don't. I think Apollo was dead serious when he said he wanted out. *The past two seasons, you can clearly see he checked out of the relationship and did not want to be bothered with his wife*.




ITA!   so she needs to just let Big Willie have at him.  see ya' and i wouldn't want to be ya'!



buzzytoes said:


> She didn't want it debated - *she wanted complimented and clearly got mad when that did not happen.* That's what happens when you post your $hit for the world to see!




   yea the only debate she really wanted was did she look good or did she look great.  i always wonder the same thing - why do people post pics saying it is "for their boo" and yet they know all of their followers are seeing it,too!


----------



## legaldiva

I think Phaedra is trying to distance herself  now that this is public to (1) save her professional reputation; and (2) do some damage control.  Since they are married, she might be jointly liable for his restitution ... but I don't know how GA law works.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Miss Cynthia is something else - Nene prevented you from spending time with Peter, really?  

Nene is this and that, but that claim, don't believe that one bit.  What prevented you from spending time with your husband was a place called Magic City, since you informed everyone you don't have a problem with him frequenting those types of venues, and the other thing is a person called, your sister, inviting herself for extended stays.  

Miss Phay, don't know.  Pretty much boils down to - dude, you take care of the household bills and clothe yourself, etc., my money is mine, and your money (wherever it comes from) is to keep the household going.  When you go down, which eventually it will catch up to you, I will distance myself and claim anonymity regarding any and everything you touch.

What a tangled web we weave when lest we try to deceive...


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> Miss Cynthia is something else - Nene prevented you from spending time with Peter, really?
> 
> *Nene is this and that, but that claim, don't believe that one bit.  What prevented you from spending time with your husband was a place called Magic City, since you informed everyone you don't have a problem with him frequenting those types of venues, and the other thing is a person called, your sister, inviting herself for extended stays.  *
> 
> Miss Phay, don't know.  Pretty much boils down to - dude, you take care of the household bills and clothe yourself, etc., my money is mine, and your money (wherever it comes from) is to keep the household going.  When you go down, which eventually it will catch up to you, I will distance myself and claim anonymity regarding any and everything you touch.
> 
> What a tangled web we weave when lest we try to deceive...







exactly!  cynthia is a very pathetic *****.   peter is who kept her from peter.  when he wanted to get his own apartment because he needed his own space - whose fault was that??  and then she honestly thought joining him at the strip clubs was going to make it better!   now she wants to latch on to someone else and is using nina as an excuse to do it.


----------



## arhient

I am so glad Cynthia feels free without Nene, because Nene does want to take over control everybody. I really felt sorry for Apollo, and Phaedrawas not right, if she is his wife, she should be with him even in his worst conditions. Plus, it is so sad that Phaedra thinks abotu other people thinkings and her position in Atlanta aka good person. I would always stay where is my family & husband! Can't wait to meet new housewife tbh!


----------



## Oruka

Apollo never had zero funds. When he got of jail the first time, he said that he has some money because of property he was renting. Also, it has been reported that he makes some money from RHOA as well as paid appearances. So yes, he has some money. Also, Phaedra claims that she never needed his money but I can see if she thinks Apollo has money from legit jobs (RHOA, appearances, booty video, property flipping, et...) he should contribute to the household bills including the mortgage since he is living there.


----------



## tomz_grl

I wonder how they filed their taxes. Separately or MFJ? And are both of the houses in her name?


----------



## bag-princess

Oruka said:


> Apollo never had zero funds. When he got of jail the first time, he said that he has some money because of property he was renting. Also, it has been reported that he makes some money from RHOA as well as paid appearances. So yes, he has some money. Also, Phaedra claims that she never needed his money *but I can see if she thinks Apollo has money from legit jobs (RHOA, appearances, booty video, property flipping, et...) he should contribute to the household bills including the mortgage since he is living there*.





ITA!!  as my grandmother used to say - you got to pay to stay.  every grown person in the house must bring something to the table.


----------



## Sassys

legaldiva said:


> I think Phaedra is trying to distance herself  now that this is public to (1) *save her professional reputation*; and (2) do some damage control.  Since they are married, she might be jointly liable for his restitution ... but I don't know how GA law works.



Reputation? The woman collected money from a client in a parking lot.


----------



## legaldiva

Sassys said:


> Reputation? The woman collected money from a client in a parking lot.


 


I usually deal with criminal defense attorneys, so my standard for professional behavior by lawyers is pretty low.


----------



## Sassys

legaldiva said:


> I usually deal with criminal defense attorneys, so my standard for professional behavior by lawyers is pretty low.



This is also the same woman who lost a case against an ex football player with no law education  (Sheree's ex-husband).

I think its safe to say her reputation was gone, the minute she married an ex-con and tried to fake us with her new math due date.


----------



## ClassicFab

Ladybug09 said:


> You could tell that he'd already checked out when they went on that vacation from the way he was treating her.
> 
> I don't agree that they should have been fighting in front of the baby, that was the point where her mom should have walked away with the child at least moved over off to the side where she could still make sure if it was okay but not interfering in their conversation.
> 
> 
> And Cynthia really girl, if another woman has that much of an impact on your marriage that it was suffering and that is doing better now that you are no longer friends with her, the problem lies with you and not the friend. As an adult, You should always know how to prioritize relationships and friendships.



I agree!! All of this! Apollo was so shady on that vacation last season, especially when he did not want to let Phaedra in the room with the key.

I was smh at Cynthia. In general, I'm not about to let anyone come between me and my man. No ma'am!


----------



## bag-princess

cynthia is on a mission to blame everyone else for her sad state of  marriage but the real people - her and her husband!!  i guess that is  her story for this season.


--------------


*Cynthia Bailey Says Reality TV Made Her Marriage Worse*







*Cynthia Bailey*s marriage to *Peter Thomas* almost never  happened, but happen it did  and its been causing Cynthia grief ever  since. Apparently that is partially The Real Housewives Of Atlantas  fault. Of course, its also NeNe Leakes**  fault. Speaking of  which, Cynthia says NeNes days as star of RHOA are  numbered  well  thats it, its time for a reality TV divorce! 
 Regarding their marriage, Peter has threatened to  cheat, wanted a love  nest, gets in fights with her friends, cant keep a  business afloat,  her family cant stand him, and  and!  when Cynthia had fibroids the  dude could not cope! Cynthia says this season her marriage has improved  now that NeNe is out of her life, but she and Peter still continue to  have a bevy of financial problems  he declared bankruptcy, Bar One is  currently in the process of being relocated after the owner of the  building was foreclosed on, and Peter cant afford to put gas in his  Mercedes. 






Peter and I have a lot of ups-and-downs on the show, Cynthia  says. We put our reality on the reality. *Cynthia, delusionally,  thinks her marital problems have helped other couples who are watching.*   The show is primarily about women, but a lot of men watch the show   because their wives watch the show. And they like it when the guys get   to have their two cents. Uhhhh or if you ask Peter, the husbands are   the stars of the show!  (that is what he says alright!)










http://www.realitytea.com/2014/11/11...ger-star-rhoa/



there is more of course about nene - she will milk that cow until it is dry!


----------



## dr.pepper

Sassys said:


> I think its safe to say her reputation was gone, the minute she married an ex-con and tried to fake us with *her new math due date*.



OMG totes forgot about this. :lolots: That was a trip.


----------



## zaara10

Sassys said:


> This is also the same woman who lost a case against an ex football player with no law education  (Sheree's ex-husband).
> 
> I think its safe to say her reputation was gone, the minute she married an ex-con and tried to fake us with her new math due date.




Ha, I remember how pissed sheree was! And rightfully so!


----------



## Ginger Tea

Saw somewhere, maybe YouTube of all places, Nene responding to questions about this season.  
Says she and Cynthia will never be friends again, and how things evolved to where they are now between them some of the gaps are filled in or played out. 

Don't know what type of relationship Cynthia and Nene really had off camera, but do remember while in Africa, Cynthia and Kandi were speaking about Nene and Cynthia very vocal about not feeling certain things Nene did, was doing, or whatever it was, that she didn't feel the necessity to do it herself.  As soon as Nene arrived, she changed her song and tune to the point Kandi looked at her with a frown and look of confusion. This was on camera, memorialized on film.  Cynthia sways with the wind and the tide.  How can you be a friend to anyone doing that. Doesn't have to be Nene, could be anyone. 

It's only the beginning of the season and the things Cynthia is saying makes me wonder if the elevator is really going to the right floors.  She and her husband weren't and aren't close because your husband is scandalous.


----------



## starrynite_87

Ginger Tea said:


> Saw somewhere, maybe YouTube of all places, Nene responding to questions about this season.
> Says she and Cynthia will never be friends again, and how things evolved to where they are now between them some of the gaps are filled in or played out.
> 
> Don't know what type of relationship Cynthia and Nene really had off camera, but do remember while in Africa, Cynthia and Kandi were speaking about Nene and Cynthia very vocal about not feeling certain things Nene did, was doing, or whatever it was, that she didn't feel the necessity to do it herself.  As soon as Nene arrived, she changed her song and tune to the point Kandi looked at her with a frown and look of confusion. This was on camera, memorialized on film.  Cynthia sways with the wind and the tide.  How can you be a friend to anyone doing that. Doesn't have to be Nene, could be anyone.
> 
> It's only the beginning of the season and the things Cynthia is saying makes me wonder if the elevator is really going to the right floors.  She and her husband weren't and aren't close because your husband is scandalous.




Even at the reunion the "smalls" said Cynthia is a completely different when Nene isn't around and that they actually enjoyed being around her when she was away from her


----------



## Ginger Tea

starrynite_87 said:


> Even at the reunion the "smalls" said Cynthia is a completely different when Nene isn't around and that they actually enjoyed being around her when she was away from her




None of that makes sense.  How can you be a genuine friend to anyone if you're genuinely not yourself.  Everyday you're living a lie.  

Unless you take on the personality of those around you and in your company and leave your own mind and personality at the door.  

If so, then who are you really?


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> Saw somewhere, maybe YouTube of all places, Nene responding to questions about this season.
> Says she and Cynthia will never be friends again, and how things evolved to where they are now between them some of the gaps are filled in or played out.
> 
> Don't know what type of relationship Cynthia and Nene really had off camera, but do remember while in Africa, Cynthia and Kandi were speaking about Nene and Cynthia very vocal about not feeling certain things Nene did, was doing, or whatever it was, that she didn't feel the necessity to do it herself.  As soon as Nene arrived, she changed her song and tune to the point Kandi looked at her with a frown and look of confusion. This was on camera, memorialized on film.  Cynthia sways with the wind and the tide.  How can you be a friend to anyone doing that. Doesn't have to be Nene, could be anyone.
> 
> *It's only the beginning of the season and the things Cynthia is saying makes me wonder if the elevator is really going to the right floors.  She and her husband weren't and aren't close because your husband is scandalous.*




ITA - she acts like she is a teenager at times - she wants to make everyone believe now that she was bullied and abused by nene and that she could not do anything or say anything on her own!  she needs to stop pushing this off on nene.   and reality tv!  she refuses to acknowledge her on part in the problems in her relationship with her friend and her husband!   not they are all "boosting her up" as my grandmother used to say making her think that it's "poor cynthia"!






starrynite_87 said:


> Even at the reunion the "smalls" said Cynthia is a completely different when Nene isn't around and that they actually enjoyed being around her when she was away from her




cynthia is a grown woman - that is on her.  not nene.   as i said before - she is weak as wet bread!   if she thinks that kenya is going to be a better friend to her she is in for a surprise.  kenya is nice to her for one reason only - to take jabs at nene.


----------



## ClassicFab

I agree, Cynthia is very weak. She cannot partly blame Nene for the issues in her marriage. She is the idiot that allowed someone to come between her and her husband. I do agree that she seems to go any way the wind blows. To me her friendship with Kenya is fake and childish.


----------



## bag-princess

ClassicFab said:


> I agree, Cynthia is very weak. She cannot partly blame Nene for the issues in her marriage. She is the idiot that allowed someone to come between her and her husband. I do agree that she seems to go any way the wind blows. *To me her friendship with Kenya is fake and childish*.





it is!  for the same reason as kenya - to take jabs at nene.  but she is so out of her league with kenya!  she is not going to see it coming - BUT i wonder if her good "friends" are going to warn her about kenya the way they felt the need to about nene?


----------



## bag-princess

*Real Housewives Of Atlanta Ratings: New Season Debut Hits High For Bravo*









Yes, someones going to jail like on a certain other _Real Housewives_ show, but that didnt stop the Season 7 debut of_ The Real Housewives Of Atlanta_ from breaking out Sunday night to deliver Bravos  highest-rated season premiere in the networks more than 30-year  history. With bad boys on the brain, the high-maintenance and  high-intensity series returned to 3.8 million viewers and 2.2 million  adults 18-49.


Not only is that up 23% and 24% in terms of total viewers and the  demo, respectively, over the Season 6 debut on November 3, 2013, it also  pushed Bravo to the top spot among all cable channels for the 8 PM time  slot. The debut also shattered a demo record (2.02 million) held by the  Season 3 debut of  _The Real Housewives Of New Jersey_ back on May 16, 2011  aka way before Teresa Giudice and hubby Joe got their jail time.




 Proving again what a winner the _Real Housewives_ franchise is for Bravo, the previous overall viewership debut record was held by the Season 5 _Atlanta _premiere. That October 28, 2012, show from the third RH series  after _Orange County_ and _New York_  drew 3.23 million viewers. Sundays _RHOA_ S7 debut was followed, as these things often are, by _Watch What Happens Live_, which pulled in 2.6 million viewers overall and 1.4 million in the key demo. Thats the best _WWHL_ has done total viewership-wise since July 6. 











http://deadline.com/2014/11/real-housewives-of-atlanta-ratings-premiere-season-7-bravo-1201281633/


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> *Real Housewives Of Atlanta Ratings: New Season Debut Hits High For Bravo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, someones going to jail like on a certain other _Real Housewives_ show, but that didnt stop the Season 7 debut of_ The Real Housewives Of Atlanta_ from breaking out Sunday night to deliver Bravos  highest-rated season premiere in the networks more than 30-year  history. With bad boys on the brain, the high-maintenance and  high-intensity series returned to 3.8 million viewers and 2.2 million  adults 18-49.
> 
> 
> Not only is that up 23% and 24% in terms of total viewers and the  demo, respectively, over the Season 6 debut on November 3, 2013, it also  pushed Bravo to the top spot among all cable channels for the 8 PM time  slot. The debut also shattered a demo record (2.02 million) held by the  Season 3 debut of  _The Real Housewives Of New Jersey_ back on May 16, 2011  aka way before Teresa Giudice and hubby Joe got their jail time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proving again what a winner the _Real Housewives_ franchise is for Bravo, the previous overall viewership debut record was held by the Season 5 _Atlanta _premiere. That October 28, 2012, show from the third RH series  after _Orange County_ and _New York_  drew 3.23 million viewers. Sundays _RHOA_ S7 debut was followed, as these things often are, by _Watch What Happens Live_, which pulled in 2.6 million viewers overall and 1.4 million in the key demo. Thats the best _WWHL_ has done total viewership-wise since July 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://deadline.com/2014/11/real-housewives-of-atlanta-ratings-premiere-season-7-bravo-1201281633/




*sigh* I guess I'll watch &#128542; I had decided not to because Porsha was gone and I can't stand Kenya and Kandi, but I've just been sucked back in. Thanks bagprincess, lol.


----------



## bag-princess

tamshac77 said:


> *sigh* I guess I'll watch &#128542; I had decided not to because Porsha was gone and I can't stand Kenya and Kandi, but I've just been sucked back in. Thanks bagprincess, lol.




sorry!:giggles:


like you i.can.not stand kenya and i swore i would not watch it anymore - i think i may have seen 3 episodes last season because of that.  i just can't deal with kenya and her new side-kick cynthia at all.  but nene is still my girl so i gave in.   and i like porsha,too so i hope we get to see more than a little of her.


----------



## tamshac77

Lol, I would have given in sooner or later &#128522;. I love Nene, too. I watched her WWHL appearance and decided I might change my mind just to see her (and Porsha). She said she liked the new Phaedra so I want to see how they get along now. I can't deal with Cynthia and Kenya either. I'll probaby fast forward them.


----------



## bag-princess

tamshac77 said:


> Lol, I would have given in sooner or later &#128522;. I love Nene, too. I watched her WWHL appearance and decided I might change my mind just to see her (and Porsha). She said she liked the new Phaedra so I want to see how they get along now. I can't deal with Cynthia and Kenya either.* I'll probaby fast forward them.*






LOL!!!  that is how i deal with them.  cynthia oooh and aaaahs that peter brought lunch to her then she had to turn around and give his sorry a$$ gas money!!!  she is so stupid.  and then kenya moans to cynthia that she had traveled all over the world because she was sooooo stressed out from all the drama around ATL.   uh - cow please! you caused 90% off it.   you don't fool nobody but cynthia.  who acted like it was the second coming when she finally got a chance to see kenya!!


----------



## bag-princess

uh oh!!! :wondering


----------------------



*'Real Housewives of Atlanta': Kandi Buys Mama Joyce Another House  And Todd Isn't Happy!*



Let the mama drama begin!
We've only seen one new episode of _The Real Housewives of Atlanta_'s latest season, but tensions are already high  especially between newlyweds *Kandi Burruss *and *Todd Tucker*.
So what could be interrupting this couple's marital bliss? *Mama Joyce*,   of course! In this Sunday's all-new episode, Kandi wants to shower her   outspoken mother with yet another lavish gift: A second house. And  let's  just say Todd is not too happy with his new bride's extremely  generous  offer.






"I think you're soft," Todd tells  Kandi in our exclusive sneak peek  clip. "You gave her a house, and now  you're going to buy another  house?"
The entrepreneur even compared his wife to another very famous (and _very _generous)   TV personality: "This is the south, y'all just be buying houses," he   joked. "You get a house! You get a  y'all and your *Oprah Winfrey *st. Everybody is just getting houses." Oh snap!

Kandi  reveals that she has one very simple reason as to why she wants  to buy  her mom a second home: "I just want everybody to be happy," she  said.* Oh  and did we mention that Mama Joyce's new house would be right down the  block from Todd and Kandi's place?*



Take a look at our exclusive sneak peek clip above to witness all of Kandi and Todd's heated argument for yourself.





https://tv.yahoo.com/news/real-house...180000138.html


----------



## Bentley1

I just don't understand why her mother needs a second home??  In the same city? It's not like it's a vacation home in another state or country, it's another home in Atlanta. Don't get it.  Maybe it's an investment property and she's just putting it in her mother's name to shut her up.


----------



## bag-princess

Bentley1 said:


> I just don't understand why her mother needs a second home??  In the same city? It's not like it's a vacation home in another state or country, it's another home in Atlanta. Don't get it.  Maybe it's an investment property and she's just putting it in her mother's name to shut her up.




did you not see her in the home kandi first gave her??  it was clear that she was not happy with a "hand-me-down" and wanted something bigger!  even when kandi told her that she would redecorate it any way she wanted MJ did not act like she appreciated it.  now she is going to be living in kandi's neighborhood in a big $$$ house.  just like she wanted from the jump!


----------



## Bentley1

bag-princess said:


> did you not see her in the home kandi first gave her??  it was clear that she was not happy with a "hand-me-down" and wanted something bigger!  even when kandi told her that she would redecorate it any way she wanted MJ did not act like she appreciated it.  now she is going to be living in kandi's neighborhood in a big $$$ house.  just like she wanted from the jump!



How could I forget!?  I do remember that episode, she was side eyeing Kandi throughout the conversation. Well, she got her way and I'm certainly not surprised Kandi caved in.  I don't have an issue with children spoiling their parents, I just cannot stand her mother's entitled, smug, "you better do this for me" stank attitude. I just can't.


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> LOL!!!  that is how i deal with them.  cynthia oooh and aaaahs that peter brought lunch to her then she had to turn around and give his sorry a$$ gas money!!!  she is so stupid.  and then kenya moans to cynthia that she had traveled all over the world because she was sooooo stressed out from all the drama around ATL.   uh - cow please! you caused 90% off it.   you don't fool nobody but cynthia.  who acted like it was the second coming when she finally got a chance to see kenya!!




Thanks for telling me about that scene so I don't have to watch it. Peter is another reason why I didn't want to watch. &#128565;


----------



## bag-princess

Bentley1 said:


> How could I forget!?  I do remember that episode, she was side eyeing Kandi throughout the conversation. Well, she got her way and I'm certainly not surprised Kandi caved in.  I don't have an issue with children spoiling their parents, *I just cannot stand her mother's entitled, smug, "you better do this for me" stank attitude. I just can't*.





exactly!!!  that is how she acts!  i love to see or read about these guys just signing these big sports contracts and buying their moms a nice house or car - sometimes both! but you never hear from them all the moaning the MJ does about how she did this and that.  the kids tell you but the mothers are just so appreciative!  MJ is not.   i hope we get to see the new house kandi is buying her!  and that she will of course have to furnish because you know all MJ's old furniture will NOT do!!


----------



## Sassys

Bentley1 said:


> How could I forget!?  I do remember that episode, she was side eyeing Kandi throughout the conversation. Well, she got her way and I'm certainly not surprised Kandi caved in.  I don't have an issue with children spoiling their parents, I* just cannot stand her mother's entitled, smug, "you better do this for me" stank attitude.* I just can't.



This all day


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> exactly!!!  that is how she acts!  i love to see or read about these guys just signing these big sports contracts and buying their moms a nice house or car - sometimes both! but you never hear from them all the moaning the MJ does about how she did this and that.  the kids tell you but the mothers are just so appreciative!  MJ is not.   *i hope we get to see the new house kandi is buying her*!  and that she will of course have to furnish because you know all MJ's old furniture will NOT do!!



It was posted here a few pages back.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> It was posted here a few pages back.




i will look for it - thanks Sassys!


----------



## Swanky

I couldn't stay awake through the first episode.  I kept waking up and realizing I don't care what they're doing, lol!  I'm going to keep recording them, but they're losing me. . . can't believe they had high ratings.


----------



## krissa

Can't mj afford to buy her own house? She doesn't have kandi $$$, but she has to be getting appearance fees since she's been upping the ante the last few seasons. She was also showing her @ss on the wedding special too. She's so annoying.


----------



## Sassys

krissa said:


> Can't mj afford to buy her own house? She doesn't have kandi $$$, but she has to be getting appearance fees since she's been upping the ante the last few seasons. She was also showing her @ss on the wedding special too. She's so annoying.



MJ strikes me as one of those women that say, "my money is my money and your money is our money.


----------



## Sassys

'Beyond the Lights'Screening ATL 11/13

They look a MESS


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> 'Beyond the Lights'Screening ATL 11/13
> 
> They look a MESS






omg!!!  cynthia......honey!   the next time you go for nene and her wigs make sure you have yours on point. ok.    she and peter look like they are lost and homeless!


----------



## Ginger Tea

sassys said:


> 'beyond the lights'screening atl 11/13
> 
> 
> 
> they look a mess


----------



## Bentley1

bag-princess said:


> omg!!!  cynthia......honey!   the next time you go for nene and her wigs make sure you have yours on point. ok.    she and peter look like they are lost and homeless!




LOL, that was my first thought, "they look homeless." Awful!


----------



## tamshac77

Sassys said:


> 'Beyond the Lights'Screening ATL 11/13
> 
> They look a MESS



Is Peter wearing leather gloves?


----------



## Ladybug09

tamshac77 said:


> Is Peter wearing leather gloves?



That's his skin. I see the bulging veins.


----------



## zaara10

Ladybug09 said:


> That's his skin. I see the bulging veins.




Omg what? Eww.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> That's his skin. I see the bulging veins.




yes -  those are his crusty hands!!!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Cynthia looking like a big yellow M&M.


----------



## Michele26

I thought he was wearing leather gloves.


----------



## tamshac77

Ladybug09 said:


> That's his skin. I see the bulging veins.



Lol!


----------



## ClassicFab

Present!


----------



## bag-princess

another week of cynthia bringing up how she is done with nene!   but hey - i would rather hear that than her and uncle ben talking about their new and improved sex life!


----------



## mama13drama99

It's official kandi and Joyce are co-dependent! Which is why no matter how many fans or non-fans scream and yell, Kandi will not do anything to put Joyce in a respectful lane.


----------



## Sassys

Uh, Kenya, regardless if your hair is real or fake, your a$$ WAS dragged across the floor :lolots::lolots:


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Uh, Kenya, regardless if your hair is real or fake, your a$$ WAS dragged across the floor :lolots::lolots:







girl you know how kenya and her kitty licker are!!


----------



## Sassys

Why the hell does MJ need 7bedrooms?!?!


----------



## Sassys

Why are you dreaming about her husband's penis? MJ is so damn annoying.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Why the hell does MJ need 7bedrooms?!?!


'


what the hell you doing in my head????  i just said the same damn thing!!!


then she says kandi has to put her in the manner she has been accustomed to!!!


----------



## Oruka

Mama Joyce and Kandi drama is getting borrring!


----------



## Sassys

Is MJ stoned? She always speaks like a drunk.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> '
> 
> 
> what the hell you doing in my head????  i just said the same damn thing!!!
> 
> 
> then she says kandi has to put her in the manner she has been accustomed to!!!



Lol


----------



## mama13drama99

Poll-

Who has the worst laugh, Kenya or Kandi? 

They are tied to me at this point. I hate the way their laughs sound! It's like a cat in heat during the summer, crying at midnight!  (That really happened, no joke, a horrible summer night back in 2003).


----------



## ClassicFab

I hate Nene's laugh with her bottom dentures. 

Apollo is such a bish. The lying was so uncool.


----------



## mama13drama99

Not only was Apollo beyond wrong for lying but I was really bothered by how smug he looked in the hallway talking to Kandi, Todd and Peter.

It seems like they immediately recognized that they had been wrong.  No pat on the back, but in many cases people will avoid that by saying, "Well _____ is still a witch for this and that!"


----------



## bag-princess

i am just shocked he finally admitted it!

but kenya does not get any points from me - she was most definitely flirting and carrying on with apollo even after phaedra had asked her to stay out of his face. she put herself in that position so that when he lied everyone that saw her act like a ho believed him!  that is all on her.


----------



## starrynite_87

bag-princess said:


> i am just shocked he finally admitted it!
> 
> but kenya does not get any points from me - she was most definitely flirting and carrying on with apollo even after phaedra had asked her to stay out of his face. she put herself in that position so that when he lied everyone that saw her act like a ho believed him!  that is all on her.




The only time we really saw Kenya with Apollo after Pheadra told her to stay away was in Mexico...when she was trying to confront him about his lies


----------



## mama13drama99

bag-princess said:


> i am just shocked he finally admitted it!
> 
> but kenya does not get any points from me - she was most definitely flirting and carrying on with apollo even after phaedra had asked her to stay out of his face. she put herself in that position so that when he lied everyone that saw her act like a ho believed him!  that is all on her.




Definitely no point for Kenya from me either! And not just because of that, that's on the top of the list, but because she's still at it!  She sees no wrong.  She hasn't had an aha moment and decided to just quit with the digs and jabs! If she rises above every instance of being attacked and mistreated then why keep with all the hatred?  I was kinda glad Kandi was matter of fact in discussing it.  She doesn't have to like Porsha, Apollo, Phadrea or NeNe.  But gosh-darn-it, stop being extra and hitting below the belt.

And I know it works both ways, so the same goes for Nene and her I'm on Broadway (just like her being rich).    Let your work, wealth and righteousness (as in I'm above those negative women) speak for you!  

Same for Cynthia too!  Was Nene really the cause for the strain in your life?  If, and that's a big if, she was then shame on Cynthia for not recognizing it and doing something healthy (not necessarily end the friendship but set boundaries) about it years ago.  However, we all know better.  Nene and probably all other things allowed Cynthia to escape having to address a fragile marriage, strained family ties, tanking businesses, and trying to figure out how to revive her career.


----------



## swags

MJ is strange. She's a combo of rude and bizarre. I don't think she deserves a house with the way she treats Todd and his mom. I think Kandi should put her on a behavior plan. lol










Didn't care for Nene's cirque de soleil orgy. Eww. 






I am surprised that Kandi and company were surprised about Apollo. The guy committed fraud and identity theft. They aren't known for their honesty. 
Cynthia is pretty but offers nothing this season. The friendship with Kenya is only because her and Nene fell out. Time for her to get demoted too.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Okay, you buy her a house.  How close do you have to be, next door, a block away, the same neighborhood? Why?


----------



## NYC BAP

Did Cynthia have plastic surgery??? Her face looks snatched and weird around the eyes.


----------



## Ginger Tea

How often is Cynthia going to bring up NeNe.  You dumped her, dropped her, let her go, kept it moving...have you really kept it moving if you bring it up consistently. 

Also, you don't invite Porsha, but you invite Apollo. Backwards. Again I wonder if all the elevator is able to stop on all floors.


----------



## dooneybaby

Sassys said:


> Why are you dreaming about her husband's penis? MJ is so damn annoying.


Mother and daughter need therapy. First MJ by herself, then the two of them together. 
Todd must really love Kandi because there's not enough love in the world for me to marry a man who had a mom like MJ. 
That's just too much stress in my life!


----------



## dooneybaby

bag-princess said:


> i am just shocked he finally admitted it!
> 
> but kenya does not get any points from me - she was most definitely flirting and carrying on with apollo even after phaedra had asked her to stay out of his face. she put herself in that position so that when he lied everyone that saw her act like a ho believed him!  that is all on her.


As much as I don't like Kenya, I knew all along that she didn't have any sexual contact with Apollo. I can't believe the rest of the crew believed Apollo. Just about everything that comes out of his mouth is a lie.

And Kenya is wrong. Phaedra does NOT owe her an apology. Phaedra (although blind) was believing her husband over Kenya. Did Kenya expect Phaedra to believe her instead?


----------



## dooneybaby

swags said:


> MJ is strange. She's a combo of rude and bizarre. I don't think she deserves a house with the way she treats Todd and his mom. I think Kandi should put her on a behavior plan. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't care for Nene's cirque de soleil orgy. Eww.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am surprised that Kandi and company were surprised about Apollo. The guy committed fraud and identity theft. They aren't known for their honesty.
> Cynthia is pretty but offers nothing this season. The friendship with Kenya is only because her and Nene fell out. Time for her to get demoted too.


She's got psychological issues and it seems as though she never grew up. The problem is, Kandi enables her.


----------



## bag-princess

dooneybaby said:


> *As much as I don't like Kenya, I knew all along that she didn't have any sexual contact with Apollo*. I can't believe the rest of the crew believed Apollo. Just about everything that comes out of his mouth is a lie.
> 
> And Kenya is wrong. Phaedra does NOT owe her an apology. Phaedra (although blind) was believing her husband over Kenya. Did Kenya expect Phaedra to believe her instead?





very true!  nobody believed him but she did not help herself at all by her "needing to talk to him to make him tell the truth" when she knew it was pissing phaedra off.  she kept it up because it gave her some story and something to talk about.

"kendra" is just like her buddy cynthia - they have NO other story so they both need to keep that drama going. cynthia with nene who she finds a way to bring into a conversation every single chance she gets.  and kendra with apollo!  she is STILL running around talking about how phaedra has been sleeping with some man named mr. chocolate!   she needs that drama to have a story for herself.


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> How often is Cynthia going to bring up NeNe.  You dumped her, dropped her, let her go, kept it moving...have you really kept it moving if you bring it up consistently.
> 
> Also, you don't invite Porsha, but you invite Apollo. Backwards.* Again I wonder if all the elevator is able to stop on all floors*.





it is clear that it is not reaching the top floor! 

cynthia needs nene - she has nothing going on otherwise.  what else is she going to talk about. i don't want to hear more about her and peter having amazing sex again.


----------



## slyyls

bag-princess said:


> very true!  nobody believed him but she did not help herself at all by her "needing to talk to him to make him tell the truth" when she knew it was pissing phaedra off.  she kept it up because it gave her some story and something to talk about.
> 
> "kendra" is just like her buddy cynthia - they have NO other story so they both need to keep that drama going. cynthia with nene who she finds a way to bring into a conversation every single chance she gets.  and kendra with apollo!  she is STILL running around talking about how phaedra has been sleeping with some man named mr. chocolate!   she needs that drama to have a story for herself.



LOL; did you get through on" Watch What Happens" last night?


----------



## bag-princess

slyyls said:


> LOL; did you get through on" Watch What Happens" last night?





omg!!!!   lawd yes i did!!!   sherri kind of went in on "kendra" towards the end there and i loved it!!


----------



## slyyls

I think MJ is trying to plant seeds of doubt and mistrust in Kandi's mind about Todd.  This is her latest tactic.  She was inferring that Todd had a vasectomy, and has kept this information secret, as he knows Kandi wants children.   MJ is hoping this is the case as then it would be legitimate grounds for divorce.  She will NEVER believe or stop putting this out there until Kandi gets pregnant, or a Dr's visit can confirm (can it?) otherwise.

Why MJ seems fine with her behaviour and doesn't seem to care what anyone thinks about her is astounding. She has to have some psychiatric pathology going on?   Narcissism?

And I agree with previous  posters; what doe she need with 7 bedrooms, and a (did I read correctly) basketball court?


----------



## bag-princess

slyyls said:


> I think MJ is trying to plant seeds of doubt and mistrust in Kandi's mind about Todd.  This is her latest tactic.  *She was inferring that Todd had a vasectomy, and has kept this information secret, as he knows Kandi wants children.*   MJ is hoping this is the case as then it would be legitimate grounds for divorce.  She will NEVER believe or stop putting this out there until Kandi gets pregnant, or a Dr's visit can confirm (can it?) otherwise.
> 
> Why MJ seems fine with her behaviour and doesn't seem to care what anyone thinks about her is astounding. She has to have some psychiatric pathology going on?   Narcissism?
> 
> And I agree with previous  posters; what doe she need with 7 bedrooms, and a (did I read correctly) basketball court?





she is just a money grabbing shrew!!!!  where is she getting her info on todd from?? oh yea - she said she is sometimes psychic!!  

and the bad thing is - she ain't even subtle about what she is doing or saying about todd and their marriage.  and yet kandi thinks she is harmless!


and yes - it DOES have a basketball court!   i guess she will try and be a cougar and hook her a young tenderoni!! :lolots:


----------



## slyyls

bag-princess said:


> omg!!!!   lawd yes i did!!!   sherri kind of went in on "kendra" towards the end there and i loved it!!



Were you the caller?  Lol.

The poor caller.  If she didn't dislike Kendra, oops I mean Kenya; like the country, before, she surely hates her now.


----------



## bag-princess

slyyls said:


> *Were you the caller?  Lol.*
> 
> The poor caller.  If she didn't dislike Kendra, oops I mean Kenya; like the country, before, she surely hates her now.







:lolots::lolots:   NO i was not.  but she slayed me calling her kendra.  and then sherri did it. i was sooooo hoping that she would call her "miss america" instead of USA!  it would have been EPIC.


----------



## zaara10

bag-princess said:


> :lolots::lolots:   NO i was not.  but she slayed me calling her kendra.  and then sherri did it. i was sooooo hoping that she would call her "miss america" instead of USA!  it would have been EPIC.




That whole exchange was funny but awkward. I'm surprised Kenya didn't go in on Sherri's messy life. I didn't like what Sherri said at the end about teaching women to smile through their problems or something. Bad advice.


----------



## bag-princess

zaara10 said:


> That whole exchange was funny but awkward. I'm surprised Kenya didn't go in on Sherri's messy life. I didn't like what Sherri said at the end about teaching women to smile through their problems or something. Bad advice.




yea it was very awkward for kenya! 
i honestly don't think that kenya can think fast on her feet!  she has her little salty words when they have been working and maybe do a couple of takes and she can fine tune it but when it comes to "at that moment" she is always left speechless!

i loved when sherri basically told her "what did you expect her to do" when you are pointing things in her face!  she had no good reply to that either. she is really slow when it comes to making a snap back!


----------



## starrynite_87

bag-princess said:


> yea it was very awkward for kenya!
> i honestly don't think that kenya can think fast on her feet!  she has her little salty words when they have been working and maybe do a couple of takes and she can fine tune it but when it comes to "at that moment" she is always left speechless!
> 
> i loved when sherri basically told her "what did you expect her to do" when you are pointing things in her face!  she had no good reply to that either. she is really slow when it comes to making a snap back!




I have to agree with Kenya it's not ok to give people a pass for getting physically violent with others just because they irritated them...you know how many men could use that as an excuse for domestic violence...she made me do it she was in my face and I didn't like it


----------



## legaldiva

This whole episode was really strange.  I feel like the RH franchise started on a downward spiral and this is the mid fall.  All these women acting like lunatics for the sake of a "storyline" as their fraudulent lives come to light.

I used to like watching the aspirational aspect of the show.  Now it's just nastiness between women and people being exposed as fakes.


----------



## keodi

starrynite_87 said:


> I have to agree with Kenya it's not ok to give people a pass for getting physically violent with others just because they irritated them...you know how many men could use that as an excuse for domestic violence...she made me do it she was in my face and I didn't like it


Good point!



legaldiva said:


> This whole episode was really strange.  *I feel like the RH franchise started on a downward spiral and this is the mid fall.  All these women acting like lunatics for the sake of a "storyline" as their fraudulent lives come to light.
> *
> I used to like watching the aspirational aspect of the show.  Now it's just nastiness between women and people being exposed as fakes.



I agree.


----------



## starrynite_87

legaldiva said:


> This whole episode was really strange.  I feel like the RH franchise started on a downward spiral and this is the mid fall.  All these women acting like lunatics for the sake of a "storyline" as their fraudulent lives come to light.
> 
> I used to like watching the aspirational aspect of the show.  Now it's just nastiness between women and people being exposed as fakes.




Thank you!!! I'm over all the petty drama and it all seems so fake and forced to me...they're all trying to out do each other with the nastiness because they're trying to keep their jobs


----------



## bag-princess

starrynite_87 said:


> I have to agree with Kenya it's not ok to give people a pass for getting physically violent with others just because they irritated them...you know how many men could use that as an excuse for domestic violence...she made me do it she was in my face and I didn't like it





well kenya loved to tell everyone last season "don't come for me unless i send for you!" - and that is what porsha did!!   when you are waving sh#t around in someone's face and pull out a bullhorn as if they are in the next building - you will get your *** snatched as she now sees!  she better not go for porsha anymore unless she is sent for!


----------



## mama13drama99

bag-princess said:


> yea it was very awkward for kenya!
> i honestly don't think that kenya can think fast on her feet!  she has her little salty words when they have been working and maybe do a couple of takes and she can fine tune it but when it comes to "at that moment" she is always left speechless!
> 
> i loved when sherri basically told her "what did you expect her to do" when you are pointing things in her face!  she had no good reply to that either. she is really slow when it comes to making a snap back!




YEP, YES, RIGHT AND TRUE.  Another crutch for her is no comment or I'm not discussing that. When she says that, in most cases, it seems rehearsed! She smiles really big, says it, then gives that dumb laugh. And I don't believe she uses it just to avoid answering one bit.  It's a safe, memory stored reply that she can give and save face.


----------



## bag-princess

mama13drama99 said:


> YEP, YES, RIGHT AND TRUE.  *Another crutch for her is no comment or I'm not discussing that.* When she says that, in most cases, it seems rehearsed! She smiles really big, says it, then gives that dumb laugh. And I don't believe she uses it just to avoid answering one bit.  It's a safe, memory stored reply that she can give and save face.





lawd yes i could scream when she says that!  she is just not quick on her feet with a come back like phaedra is.  or nene.   but i don't think when she says that it is rehearsed - she honestly has no idea how to come back at them so she "pretends" that she is too dignified to discuss the subject when we all know better!  we see you just fine kenya!


----------



## Ladybug09

mama13drama99 said:


> *Not only was Apollo beyond wrong for lying but I was really bothered by how smug he looked in the hallway talking to Kandi, Todd and Peter.*
> 
> It seems like they immediately recognized that they had been wrong.  No pat on the back, but in many cases people will avoid that by saying, "Well _____ is still a witch for this and that!"



The smirking was tacky. He and Phaedra deserve one another and deserve what they get!



NYC BAP said:


> Did Cynthia have plastic surgery??? Her face looks snatched and weird around the eyes.


She looked strange around the mouth. Especially  the top lip.


----------



## Ladybug09

starrynite_87 said:


> I have to agree with Kenya *it's not ok to give people a pass for getting physically violent with others just because they irritated them*...you know how many men could use that as an excuse for domestic violence...she made me do it she was in my face and I didn't like it


Agree.


----------



## tomz_grl

Nene looked and sounded like a drag queen and the show looked dumb...
Did anyone notice Khandi's hair matched the purple sofa she and MJ were sitting on in the house they were looking at? Every year a new hair color. 
Kenya and Brandon were annoying as ever!!!


----------



## Bentley1

This season is super boring so far, so much for the hype of an exciting season. 

Cynthia's face looks pinched, pulled and filled.  No wonder she's trying in vain to direct everyone's attention to her "hot body." Her face looks way off and not good. 

Nene's show was dumb and she's beyond boring so far. 

Sick of hearing Kenya talking about Porsha. So that's her storyline this season? That's really sad. It is all she has talked about so far, she's lucky Apollo changed it up for her a bit. 

Tired of Phaedra's scenes w her kids, do something else. 

I'm Looking forward to seeing Porsha next week, hope she spices things
Up a bit.


----------



## krissa

I'm so bummed, I caught the 1st episode and only lasted like 15mins. RH was my favorite and it didn't matter which version. I couldn't even watch NJ's season, and I can't take Mama Joyce and her antics. The whole house buying and her entitlement grosses me out. Cynthia and her silly wishy washiness. I didn't even see anyone elses storyline to comment, lol. Did they bring on the newbies yet?


----------



## swags

starrynite_87 said:


> I have to agree with Kenya it's not ok to give people a pass for getting physically violent with others just because they irritated them...you know how many men could use that as an excuse for domestic violence...she made me do it she was in my face and I didn't like it


 
Its not okay.  I think Porsha is similar to how Teresa Giudice was on RHONJ. They can't articulate what they want to say and then when someone makes fun of their intelligence, they lose it. Kenya was beyond irritating with the bullhorn, she was taunting her so I don't consider her completely innocent.


----------



## bag-princess

once again - kendra acts her shoe size. not her age. 



------------


Things were tense during last night's _Watch What Happens Live_ with Andy Cohen and his guests: Sherri Shepherd and Kenya Moore.
After Shepherd called the _Real Housewives of Atlanta_ star "Kendra" several times, the ladies couldn't hide their disdain for one another.


At one point in the contentious show, Shepherd tried to offer some words of wisdom to Moore about how she should treat her fans.
The  two threw plenty of shade during their late-night interview, with Cohen  attempting to play mediator through the program, but things took a turn  for the worse once the show was off the air.



*Moore took to Twitter  to start even more drama with the former The View co-host*, saying, "So rude and so nasty."  She added, "The View is over! Move on LOL."


And of course, that certainly didn't sit well with Shepherd&#8230;
"Just  got home&#8230;my TL lit up from #WWHL w @KenyaMoore's tweets&#8230;no time-have to  sell wigs @QVC tomorrow & read script for my new movie," she wrote.
"I  don't need twitter beef to be relevant, my talent alone handles that  for me! Now let me go polish my Emmy Award #TwirlOnThat."


She wasn't done with just that, of course.
"Each  show I've hosted, acting roles landed (tv, film & Broadway) &  standup comedy shows performed I've booked w talent alone&#8230;Ohmygosh&#8230;did I  just drop the mic! Going to bed now&#8230;have a great night!"



http://www.eonline.com/news/598478/...-take-watch-what-happens-live-feud-to-twitter


----------



## bag-princess

looks like the real husbands will be getting a visit from a real housewife.




from twitter - "I worked on set all day & night with these handsome, talented cutie patooties... http://******/1uLPc94

 Can you guess what we're shooting?"





http://www.neneleakesofficial.com/story/i-worked-on-set-all-day-and-night/


----------



## cjy

OMG Porsha is so annoying. What is up with her?
Also, I know Apollo did a very bad thing and deserves to be punished, but I did feel a little sad for him.


----------



## bag-princess

cynthia looked like a damn fool in those glasses and that hat!    she is doing the most to try and keep her check!  this "i'm big and bad" attitude of hers is not doing her any favors.  she should have had that when her husband told her he wanted to have his own apartment for when he needs to get away!  i guess she is going for porsha now because once again peter has entered into another one of his perfect business deals - this time with kordell as his partner!  can't wait to see how badly this one will turn out!


----------



## Sassys

No way in HELL, am I sitting in a restaurant waiting for an hour for anyone. I know the producers made her do it, but HELL NO. If i have to wait for you for more than 15min, I am bouncing. The scene was also so fake. Two black women arguing and no one around them was paying any attention to them. NOT!!


----------



## Sassys

cjy said:


> OMG Porsha is so annoying. What is up with her?
> Also, I know Apollo did a very bad thing and deserves to be punished, but I did feel a little sad for him.



I missed a few seconds of his talk with the lawyer (damnit is that the only lawyer in ATL), but doesn't Phaedra have a pre-nup and Apollo wouldn't get squat anyway.

Apollo needs to stop, saying he had season passes to games. What job????


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> No way in HELL, am I sitting in a restaurant waiting for an hour for anyone. I know the producers made her do it, but HELL NO. If i have to wait for you for more than 15min, I am bouncing. The scene was also so fake. Two black women arguing and no one around them was paying any attention to them. NOT!!




she wanted to get paid she will wait till the cows come home!!!
there were women behind cynthia that were looking in their direction wondering what was going on.


----------



## ClassicFab

Porsha is annoying. It was very rude of her to show up an hour late to the sit-down and not apologize for her tardiness. Smh.


----------



## sgj99

Sassys said:


> No way in HELL, am I sitting in a restaurant waiting for an hour for anyone. I know the producers made her do it, but HELL NO. If i have to wait for you for more than 15min, I am bouncing. *The scene was also so fake. Two black women arguing and no one around them was paying any attention to them. NOT!!*



watch closely, the people in the background are smirking and trying not to laugh


----------



## Sassys

sgj99 said:


> watch closely, the people in the background are smirking and trying not to laugh



I noticed them zoom in on the people towards the end of the "argument", which was so damn fake.


----------



## Sassys

ClassicFab said:


> Porsha is annoying. It was very rude of her to show up an hour late to the sit-down and not apologize for her tardiness. Smh.



I had someone pull that crap on me, and I left her a$$ sitting right there. When she sat down,I ripped her a new one and then I said "would you excuse me for a minute" and left. Oh, and I ordered food and left it there with her. I don't tolerate that tardiness bull. 15min is the max you will get.


----------



## sgj99

i really don't want to hear Kandi talk about her sex life how much she needs it any more.  i get it!  you like sex, you have toys ... but geez!


----------



## Ladybug09

sgj99 said:


> watch closely, the people in the background are smirking and trying not to laugh


Yup. They looked stupid arguing in there like that.


----------



## bag-princess

sgj99 said:


> i really don't want to hear Kandi talk about her sex life how much she needs it any more.  i get it!  you like sex, you have toys ... but geez!




kandi is doing all the talk but i don't believe it is all that!!!  she is looking at it now as a job to get something done.  something that her husband obviously is not too thrilled about! he doesn't seem to be longing for the boy like she said he was.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Riley threw a little shade and shut that uncomfortable move-in scene down when she said she'd be in college when instead.  Kandi should have just left that alone, embarrassing those girls.

Cynthia's wigs are terrible so far this season. That final scene with Porsha was so staged and comical too.


----------



## starrynite_87

I couldn't watch Nene's interview segments without seeing Wanda from In Living Color


----------



## starrynite_87

ClassicFab said:


> Porsha is annoying. It was very rude of her to show up an hour late to the sit-down and not apologize for her tardiness. Smh.




Right...what makes it worse is she was the one that arranged the meeting


----------



## bag-princess

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Riley threw a little shade and shut that uncomfortable move-in scene down when she said she'd be in college when instead.  *Kandi should have just left that alone, embarrassing those girls.*
> 
> Cynthia's wigs are terrible so far this season. That final scene with Porsha was so staged and comical too.






for the first time i felt like something was not staged!!!    riley was not having it.  she obviously does not want anyone to come in and mess up her life.  she has it good and she knows it.


----------



## tamshac77

Sassys said:


> No way in HELL, am I sitting in a restaurant waiting for an hour for anyone. I know the producers made her do it, but HELL NO. If i have to wait for you for more than 15min, I am bouncing. The scene was also so fake. Two black women arguing and no one around them was paying any attention to them. NOT!!




Lol!


----------



## sgj99

bag-princess said:


> *cynthia looked like a damn fool in those glasses and that hat! *   she is doing the most to try and keep her check!  this "i'm big and bad" attitude of hers is not doing her any favors.  she should have had that when her husband told her he wanted to have his own apartment for when he needs to get away!  i guess she is going for porsha now because once again peter has entered into another one of his perfect business deals - this time with kordell as his partner!  can't wait to see how badly this one will turn out!



she did look stupid.  usually i like her look but that was really not flattering nor stylish.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Cynthia setting up alliance with Kenya since last season, but invites Apollo to come through the event at Bar-None, pissing Kenya off.  These folks are something else. 

Cynthia pissed off that Porsha said she goes which ever direction the wind blows.  How can she get upset about that when her words & actions are memorialized every week on film. Ray Charles could see that is her MO. She's not a vicious, mean person but she is wishy-washy.


----------



## tamshac77

Apollo makes me want to break things. After allllll this, he says he don't want to be put into a situation where he might resort back to the same criminal activity?? He hasn't learned a thing. In fact, I think he believes what he did wasn't that bad. He says he despises everything about Phaedra but still loves her, lol? And is this attorney the only one in Atlanta?


----------



## bag-princess

tamshac77 said:


> Apollo makes me want to break things. After allllll this, he *says he don't want to be put into a situation where he might resort back to the same criminal activity??* He hasn't learned a thing. In fact, I think he believes what he did wasn't that bad. He says he despises everything about Phaedra but still loves her, lol? And is this attorney the only one in Atlanta?



i wanted to slap that stupid look off his face!   i could not believe he said that.  
it doesn't matter what situation he is in - he has a criminal mentality and there is no hope for him.  ITA he thinks what he did was not  all that bad but it is phaedra not standing by him that is worse in his  mind!  he is so pathetic and i would keep my boys from him,too because  he obviously has not learned a thing and would only  that attorney must  be on retainer for the show!





Ginger Tea said:


> Cynthia setting up alliance with Kenya since last season, but invites Apollo to come through the event at Bar-None, pissing Kenya off.  These folks are something else.
> 
> Cynthia pissed off that Porsha said she goes which ever direction the wind blows. * How can she get upset about that when her words & actions are memorialized every week on film. Ray Charles could see that is her MO.* She's not a vicious, mean person but she is wishy-washy.




exactly what i was talking about!   she is doing the most to try and portray this new tough attitude when she only looks like a fool in the end!  
she flip flops like a fish out of water and everyone knows it.


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> i wanted to slap that stupid look off his face!   i could not believe he said that.
> it doesn't matter what situation he is in - he has a criminal mentality and there is no hope for him.  ITA he thinks what he did was not  all that bad but it is phaedra not standing by him that is worse in his  mind!  he is so pathetic and i would keep my boys from him,too because  he obviously has not learned a thing and would only  that attorney must  be on retainer for the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> exactly what i was talking about!   she is doing the most to try and portray this new tough attitude when she only looks like a fool in the end!
> she flip flops like a fish out of water and everyone knows it.




He does! He's just a ruthless, narcissistic thug and I'm glad this is it for him because I can't stand to even look at him anymore, let alone hear his dumb mouth. Nene cracked me up when she said "bye Apollo, go to jail"! I'd keep those boys away too. He's going to get out and go right back to crime. 
I agree with you about the attorney, lol!


----------



## bag-princess

tamshac77 said:


> He does! He's just a ruthless, narcissistic thug and I'm glad this is it for him because I can't stand to even look at him anymore, let alone hear his dumb mouth. *Nene cracked me up when she said "bye Apollo, go to jail"!* I'd keep those boys away too. He's going to get out and go right back to crime.
> I agree with you about the attorney, lol!






   that killed me!!!  she is so crazy!! 

phae is doing the right thing - no way in hell would i march my babies up to a prison to see anybody!!!  that is something i would not put them through.   and of course he will go back to crime as soon as he steps out of prison - he just about admitted it on tape  when he was talking about having nothing/no money when he gets out!  he doesn't know how to do anything else.


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> that killed me!!!  she is so crazy!!
> 
> phae is doing the right thing - no way in hell would i march my babies up to a prison to see anybody!!!  that is something i would not put them through.   and of course he will go back to crime as soon as he steps out of prison - he just about admitted it on tape  when he was talking about having nothing/no money when he gets out!  he doesn't know how to do anything else.




She is! If nothing else, I can count on Nene to make me laugh! 

I agree that Phaedra is doing right by separating her family from Apollo. I always said if I was in that situation, I couldn't do it (take my children to prison for visits).


----------



## bag-princess

tamshac77 said:


> She is! If nothing else, I can count on Nene to make me laugh!
> 
> I agree that Phaedra is doing right by separating her family from Apollo. I always said if I was in that situation, I couldn't do it (take my children to prison for visits).





nene is known for having some funny lines! 

i would never get my child dressed up to go visit anybody in prison.  if they were grown they could decide for themselves but as long as i was in charge - NO.


----------



## tamshac77

Exactly.


----------



## bag-princess

*Phaedra Parks Says Cynthia Bailey Should Be Setting An Example As Porshas Elder*






In her Bravo blog this week, Phaedra Parks gives thanks for her girlfriends  NeNe Leakes, Porsha Williams and Kandi Burruss.  She also blasts Real Housewives of Atlanta co-star Cynthia Bailey for being so aggressive with Porsha on this weeks episode. 


Phaedra was less than impressed with Cynthias behavior toward Porsha  and thinks that Cynthia, being the older of the two, should be showing  Porsha the way.  The exchange between Porsha and Cynthia during this  weeks episode was disappointing. I have always thought of Cynthia as a  nice person, but her behavior last night was unbecoming. Porsha was late  and I understand Cynthias frustration. However, as Porshas elder,  Cynthia should be setting an example. None of us are perfect, but we can  all strive to be better. Also, timing and tone are often more important  than the content of a message. It is unfortunate that the content and  intention of the communication were lost due to a distracting tone and  premature timing.


----------



now THAT is how you throw epic shade!!!


----------



## midg

bag-princess said:


> *Phaedra Parks Says Cynthia Bailey Should Be Setting An Example As Porshas Elder*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In her Bravo blog this week, Phaedra Parks gives thanks for her girlfriends  NeNe Leakes, Porsha Williams and Kandi Burruss.  She also blasts Real Housewives of Atlanta co-star Cynthia Bailey for being so aggressive with Porsha on this weeks episode.
> 
> 
> Phaedra was less than impressed with Cynthias behavior toward Porsha  and thinks that Cynthia, being the older of the two, should be showing  Porsha the way.  The exchange between Porsha and Cynthia during this  weeks episode was disappointing. I have always thought of Cynthia as a  nice person, but her behavior last night was unbecoming. Porsha was late  and I understand Cynthias frustration. However, as Porshas elder,  Cynthia should be setting an example. None of us are perfect, but we can  all strive to be better. Also, timing and tone are often more important  than the content of a message. It is unfortunate that the content and  intention of the communication were lost due to a distracting tone and  premature timing.
> 
> 
> ----------
> 
> 
> 
> now THAT is how you throw epic shade!!!




Bound
Z


----------



## Sassys

Note to Kenya (per last week's episode). I think you have to own your own home in order to plant trees/flowers in the yard.


----------



## Sassys

Spa day with full face of makeup???


----------



## Sassys

Porsha's bag looks suspect


----------



## Sassys

Why do these women feel the need to be friends with one another. Claudia, stop!

So Porsha went from speaking the word of the bible to calling everyone bit$hes???


----------



## ClassicFab

This show is too much. I'm utterly disgusted by the women that want to hold on to this drama with Apollo. So now he's lying about lying? Damn. Can Kenya live? I must say I thought it was really big of Kandi to apologize. That was nice to see. 

I'm tired of Nene this season. She is up on a high horse like she is in some untouchable realm. Girl bye.


----------



## swags

I am not sure why they chose Claudia to be a housewife. Not very interesting. 


Don Juan was probably my favorite this week. You can see that Todd's presence irritates the hell out of him.  


Enough of the crying Kenya. She has said all kinds of rude things about the other ladies looks, their weight....etc   They didn't really need to say Apollo was lying about lying but who cares? It gave her a storyline after the fake boyfriend story fizzled out.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Apollo/Kenya move on from this line.  It seems if Apollo & Kenya are not in the same sentence, There is no reason for Kenya to be on this show.  So, either come up with something for her or do something.  Enough of this already. 

Kenya/Cynthia please.  How does Cynthia say she doesn't want her name in Porsha's mouth but just around the corner Porsha's name comes out her mouth.  If you're not on the same page with someone/anyone don't talk about them to anyone.


----------



## bag-princess

claudia - honey we see you!!!  ITA with porsha about her.  it is none of her damn business what went on with porsha and kenya!  just because she claims to be friends with both of them does NOT mean that she needs to come in trying to get people to sit down and talk to each other like she is dr phil!  girl puh-lease!!!  she is only trying to stir up more trouble and has only been there a hot minute!   all of your friends do not have to be friends with each other.  and i would not trust anyone that can pull their hair out and proudly show you!



and mr todd - what happened to all the business he is supposed to have?? why is he now attending kandi's meetings and trying to run hers?  and she is stupid letting him talking about "that is my husband - we is married now!"    don juan has been working with kandi much longer than she has known todd but now what todd says is law!   there is just something about that little man that makes me say i see him,too.  first he tries to tell her how to handle her daughter and now it's her business.


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> I am not sure why they chose Claudia to be a housewife. Not very interesting.
> 
> 
> Don Juan was probably my favorite this week. You can see that Todd's presence irritates the hell out of him.
> 
> 
> *Enough of the crying Kenya.* She has said all kinds of rude things about the other ladies looks, their weight....etc   They didn't really need to say Apollo was lying about lying but who cares? It gave her a storyline after the fake boyfriend story fizzled out.





it is even more fake than she is!  she claims she owns her mistakes and admits them!!!! she is a big she-cow lie!   she was giving interviews telling everyone that phaedra was cheating on apollo and then when all that mess was going on with some man and then when phaedra proved that the so-called man was a girlfriend of hers what did kenya say???  "oh well that may be but phaedra is still seeing someone behind apollo's back!"    not ONCE did she apologize and say she was wrong but that is what she wants them to do all the time!


----------



## First Lady

Yeah ummmm, Claudia can GO and so can Kenya. They are both Wasting my tv minutes and money (cable bill). Porsha can stay because she has moved up a level on the read game. 

Todd, really? Counting coins like Mama Joyce..... I see you. 

Cynthia, you can go. You're flighty. Too old for that.


----------



## keodi

ClassicFab said:


> This show is too much. I'm utterly disgusted by the women that want to hold on to this drama with Apollo. *So now he's lying about lying? Damn. Can Kenya live? I must say I thought it was really big of Kandi to apologize. That was nice to see.
> *
> *I'm tired of Nene this season. She is up on a high horse like she is in some untouchable realm. Girl bye*.



Agreed! Porsha changed a lot from season 5.


----------



## ScottyGal

Sassys said:


> Spa day with full face of makeup???



This was my exact first thought when I saw them in the spa  - I go to the spa a lot with my mum, and not once have we showed up with a full face of makeup only for it to all be taken off again for facials and steam rooms etc


----------



## Deleted member 471265

I like Claudia, she's beautiful, has nice style, she's witty, seems to speak at least correctly, if not eloquently... hopefully she won't start fights and give me a reason to dislike her.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I could watch an entire show of Aiden. He is so cute. Forget all of the housewives and make him the star. 

Visiting the hood at 3am for an air mattress and an ankle bracelet. D*ckmatization is real.

Kandi talking about Mama Joyce's boyfriend in next week's preview... what was that about? Why is he tearing up the house? Is he abusive, cray, or is it just a new angle to get Kandi to buy new things for them?

And what exactly does Todd want Kandi to do with president *****. lol. Boy Bye.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

ClassicFab said:


> *This show is too much. I'm utterly disgusted by the women that want to hold on to this drama with Apollo. So now he's lying about lying? Damn.* Can Kenya live? I must say I thought it was really big of Kandi to apologize. That was nice to see.



Right. They are going to continue to drag the whole thing out for as long as they possibly can. Kenya has nothing else to focus on really.


----------



## bag-princess

WhitleyGilbert said:


> I
> 
> And what exactly does Todd want Kandi to do with president *****. lol. Boy Bye.




THIS!!   i have not figured that out yet!





spritz said:


> I like Claudia, she's beautiful, has nice style, she's witty, seems to speak at least correctly, if not eloquently... *hopefully she won't start fights* and give me a reason to dislike her.





excuse my french - but what the hell do you think she wants porsha to sit down and speak with kenya for??   she is a instigator!


----------



## arhient

Since when did all these ladies get birkin? Porsha with her croc one and Kenya with Togo? Hmmm, their season must be good. Anyway, I feel so bad for Kenya tbh, it is shown that all ladies just don't like her except for Cynthia and Claudia.


----------



## lovieluvslux

I don't like most of the characters, but love to watch/spy on these ladies/men fashion.

Speaking of handbags..

I've seen Cynthia with YSL "Y" bag
Kenya with Chanel Flap classic
Nee Nee with Hermes and CL


----------



## pink1

Yes!  That was a confusing sentence.  She sells sex toys.  I mean more power to her but I'm thinking the ***** in probably not going to go into business w/ her



bag-princess said:


> THIS!!   i have not figured that out yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excuse my french - but what the hell do you think she wants porsha to sit down and speak with kenya for??   she is a instigator!


----------



## buzzytoes

WhitleyGilbert said:


> I could watch an entire show of Aiden. He is so cute. Forget all of the housewives and make him the star.
> 
> Visiting the hood at 3am for an air mattress and an ankle bracelet. D*ckmatization is real.
> 
> Kandi talking about Mama Joyce's boyfriend in next week's preview... what was that about? Why is he tearing up the house? Is he abusive, cray, or is it just a new angle to get Kandi to buy new things for them?
> 
> *And what exactly does Todd want Kandi to do with president *****. lol. Boy Bye*.




I died when Don Juan said "She sells sex toys" in response to that LOL Pretty sure the ***** doesn't want to be throwing any sex toy parties.


----------



## bag-princess

pink1 said:


> Yes!  That was a confusing sentence.  She sells sex toys.  I mean more power to her but I'm thinking the ***** in probably not going to go into business w/ her





yea and DJ was like "hello - sex toys!! don't think so!" 

there is just something about todd that irks me.  i honestly don't think he is all that great and has his own agenda.
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## sgj99

ClassicFab said:


> This show is too much. I'm utterly disgusted by the women that want to hold on to this drama with Apollo. *So now he's lying about lying? Damn. Can Kenya live? I must say I thought it was really big of Kandi to apologize. *That was nice to see.
> 
> *I'm tired of Nene this season.* She is up on a high horse like she is in some untouchable realm. Girl bye.



that is just too stupid:  he was lying about lying to get back at Phaedra?  really Nene, that's where you're going to go with that?

i've never been a huge fan of Nene.  i liked her in the beginning but her ego has just gotten to big to be tolerated.  why is she even still on the show, she seems to dislike everyone and everything she is asked to do?


----------



## Sassys

sgj99 said:


> that is just too stupid:  he was lying about lying to get back at Phaedra?  really Nene, that's where you're going to go with that?
> 
> i've never been a huge fan of Nene.  i liked her in the beginning but her ego has just gotten to big to be tolerated.  *why is she even still on the show,* she seems to dislike everyone and everything she is asked to do?



Easy money.


----------



## keodi

Sassys said:


> Easy money.



This!


----------



## Ladybug09

WhitleyGilbert said:


> I* could watch an entire show of Aiden.* He is so cute. Forget all of the housewives and make him the star.
> 
> Visiting the hood at 3am for an air mattress and an ankle bracelet. D*ckmatization is real.
> 
> Kandi talking about Mama Joyce's boyfriend in next week's preview... what was that about? Why is he tearing up the house? Is he abusive, cray, or is it just a new angle to get Kandi to buy new things for them?
> 
> And what exactly does Todd want Kandi to do with president *****. lol. Boy Bye.


 

Apparently Andy got to meet him and recorded it. I believe he said it should be on the Bravo website.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm glad to see that Aiden speaks like a well spoke, educated, young man. He's so cute.


----------



## sgj99

Sassys said:


> Easy money.


 
if she's not careful her bad attitude is going to burn that bridge behind her.  her "I hate being here" vibes seep off of the television screen and her "fans" and Andy are going to get tired of it.  it's not fun or entertaining to watch someone whose miserable and pissed off.  I like the beginning season when everyone just had fun and maybe some harmless squabbles.


----------



## Swanky

:cry:  Poor Todd.


*RHOA star Todd Tucker's mother Miss Sharon has 'died after being hospitalized for a stroke'*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Sharon-died-hospitalized-stroke.html#comments
Real Housewives Of Atlanta star Todd Tucker's mother passed away on Tuesday in New York, a source exclusively revealed to Mail Online.
Tucker was in Atlanta when he received a call notifying him that his mother had fallen ill in New York, according to the insider.
A friend of the reality star's is reported to have discovered his mother Miss Sharon before she was rushed to a hospital, where she died the following day.







Tragic: Real Housewives Of Atlanta star Todd Tucker's mother passed away on Tuesday in New York, a source exclusively revealed to Mail Online

Sharon was reportedly unconscious after suffering a stroke when Tucker arrived in New York. She then slipped into a coma overnight before passing away on Tuesday, the same source claims.
When Sharon was hospitalized Tucker's wife Kandi Burruss is reported to have been in Los Angeles while he was in Atlanta.

Miss Sharon was known for making vibrant appearances on her son's reality series RHOA, with many memorable fights with her daughter-in-law's mother Joyce.






Away: When Sharon was hospitalized Tucker's wife Kandi Burruss is reported to have been in Los Angeles while he was in Atlanta

Tucker and Kandi's wedding special featured a few blow out arguments but also displayed the fierce love both of the couple's respective mother's had for their children.
The couple announced their engagement in January 2013, after the two met in 2011 on set of the Real Housewives Of Atlanta, which Tucker was a line producer on.
They wed in a televised ceremony on April 4 2014.  


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2858421/RHOA-star-Todd-Tucker-s-mother-Miss-Sharon-died-hospitalized-stroke.html#ixzz3KnWw9Aqv


----------



## Reign

Oh wow.

Heartbreaking for Todd.

Kandi has seen her share of death...her brother, AJ and now her mother-in-law.

Wonder if Bravo will edit Ms. Sharon's scenes with Mama Joyce this season.


----------



## Ladybug09

Wow! I'm so sorry to hear that he has lost his mother.


----------



## addisonshopper

Wow   Heartbreaking.  I wonder if mama Joyce will ease up a bit on Todd. And Kandi has a death cloud around her.


----------



## dooneybaby

swags said:


> *I am not sure why they chose Claudia to be a housewife. Not very interesting.*
> 
> 
> Don Juan was probably my favorite this week. You can see that Todd's presence irritates the hell out of him.
> 
> 
> Enough of the crying Kenya. She has said all kinds of rude things about the other ladies looks, their weight....etc   They didn't really need to say Apollo was lying about lying but who cares? It gave her a storyline after the fake boyfriend story fizzled out.


I don't know why I can't stand this chick. Never could.
She's just always seemed so fake.


----------



## dooneybaby

tamshac77 said:


> Apollo makes me want to break things. After allllll this, he says he don't want to be put into a situation where he might resort back to the same criminal activity?? He hasn't learned a thing. In fact, I think he believes what he did wasn't that bad. He says he despises everything about Phaedra but still loves her, lol? And is this attorney the only one in Atlanta?


Amen!


----------



## bag-princess

my mom just emailed me about todd's mom!  how awful for them - and even worse with the holiday's!


----------



## bag-princess

addisonshopper said:


> Wow   Heartbreaking.  I wonder if mama Joyce will ease up a bit on Todd.* And Kandi has a death cloud around her.*





omg - that is so not funny!  but i can't stop


----------



## DC-Cutie

addisonshopper said:


> Wow   Heartbreaking.  I wonder if mama Joyce will ease up a bit on Todd. And Kandi has a death cloud around her.



Both people momma Joyce argued with/didn't care for have died. I hope she sleeps well at night...

Condolences to Todd and his family


----------



## Ladybug09

I don't see their marriage lasting much longer after the death of his Mom. I give them a year. If Mama Joyce acts in real life, like she does to him on the show, Todd not having the support and love of his Mom to combat the animosity of MJ will take a toll.


----------



## DivineMissM

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> :cry:  Poor Todd.
> 
> 
> *RHOA star Todd Tucker's mother Miss Sharon has 'died after being hospitalized for a stroke'*
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Sharon-died-hospitalized-stroke.html#comments
> Real Housewives Of Atlanta star Todd Tucker's mother passed away on Tuesday in New York, a source exclusively revealed to Mail Online.
> Tucker was in Atlanta when he received a call notifying him that his mother had fallen ill in New York, according to the insider.
> A friend of the reality star's is reported to have discovered his mother Miss Sharon before she was rushed to a hospital, where she died the following day.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/12/03/23AF291C00000578-2858421-image-20_1417569725360.jpg
> 
> Tragic: Real Housewives Of Atlanta star Todd Tucker's mother passed away on Tuesday in New York, a source exclusively revealed to Mail Online
> 
> Sharon was reportedly unconscious after suffering a stroke when Tucker arrived in New York. She then slipped into a coma overnight before passing away on Tuesday, the same source claims.
> When Sharon was hospitalized Tucker's wife Kandi Burruss is reported to have been in Los Angeles while he was in Atlanta.
> 
> Miss Sharon was known for making vibrant appearances on her son's reality series RHOA, with many memorable fights with her daughter-in-law's mother Joyce.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/12/03/23AF141100000578-2858421-image-14_1417569303938.jpg
> 
> Away: When Sharon was hospitalized Tucker's wife Kandi Burruss is reported to have been in Los Angeles while he was in Atlanta
> 
> Tucker and Kandi's wedding special featured a few blow out arguments but also displayed the fierce love both of the couple's respective mother's had for their children.
> The couple announced their engagement in January 2013, after the two met in 2011 on set of the Real Housewives Of Atlanta, which Tucker was a line producer on.
> They wed in a televised ceremony on April 4 2014.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2858421/RHOA-star-Todd-Tucker-s-mother-Miss-Sharon-died-hospitalized-stroke.html#ixzz3KnWw9Aqv



So sad. 



addisonshopper said:


> Wow   Heartbreaking.  I wonder if mama Joyce will ease up a bit on Todd. And Kandi has a death cloud around her.



Doubt it.  She doesn't GAF about anyone but herself and Kandi('s money).



DC-Cutie said:


> Both people momma Joyce argued with/didn't care for have died. I hope she sleeps well at night...
> 
> Condolences to Todd and his family



Ooooh...Todd better watch his back.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Slightly off topic: Nene was in the view today wearing one of George Washington's wigs. Once again she managed to butcher a word. Instead of saying BerGdorf, she kept say Berdorf!!!!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Slightly off topic: Nene was in the view today wearing one of *George Washington's wigs.* Once again she managed to butcher a word. Instead of saying BerGdorf, she kept say Berdorf!!!!



:lolots:


----------



## sgj99

Ladybug09 said:


> I don't see their marriage lasting much longer after the death of his Mom. I give them a year. If Mama Joyce acts in real life, like she does to him on the show, Todd not having the support and love of his Mom to combat the animosity of MJ will take a toll.



i agree.  Kandi doesn't support him, she's too worried about going against her mother and how that would be disrespectful.  i think she should have shut her mother down a long time ago.  there is respecting your mother but if she behaves like a fool she loses the respect.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think it was in such poor taste for Joyce to call his mother a hooker and have Todd find out like the rest of us, on TV.  

I'm all for protecting my mom.  But when you're wrong, you're wrong.  She needs to do the same with her mother.


----------



## tamshac77

DC-Cutie said:


> Slightly off topic: *Nene was in the view today wearing one of George Washington's wigs.* Once again she managed to butcher a word. Instead of saying BerGdorf, she kept say Berdorf!!!!


----------



## Swanky

Joyce is just such a hag  Can't stand when she's on.



*'Housewives' Star Mama Joyce **No Way I'm Attending Miss Sharon's Funeral **... But I Have Regrets*


*          47 minutes ago BY TMZ STAFF         *

EXCLUSIVE





"*Real Housewives of Atlanta*" star *Mama Joyce* regrets her toxic relationship with her in-law *Miss Sharon*, but still ... she has no plans to go to the funeral.

Mama Joyce famously belittled her son-in-law *Todd Tucker *and his mom Sharon Tucker on the show ... claiming he was money hungry and Sharon was a prostitute.

But now Joyce tells TMZ she is sorry for attacking Sharon by repeating gossip (which turned out to be false) -- and wishes they'd patched things up before *Miss Sharon died* on Tuesday. 

Silver lining? Kandi Burruss' mom says she wants to have a better relationship with Todd. 

MJ added she won't attend the funeral out of respect for Miss Sharon's friends and family. She knows a lot of people would be pissed if she showed her face ... so instead she's going to send flowers. 



Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2014/12/03/miss-sharon-death-rhoa-mama-joyce-mother-in-law/#ixzz3KsCjc4dh


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

DC-Cutie said:


> Slightly off topic: Nene was in the view today wearing one of George Washington's wigs. Once again she managed to butcher a word. Instead of saying BerGdorf, she kept say Berdorf!!!!




I can't with you! I just can't! 

Still, I had to go and take a screenshot.


----------



## addisonshopper

DC-Cutie said:


> Slightly off topic: Nene was in the view today wearing one of George Washington's wigs. Once again she managed to butcher a word. Instead of saying BerGdorf, she kept say Berdorf!!!!




Nessa girl  not George Washingtons wigs.   I die.  Nessa you did that. You pulled that trick.


----------



## addisonshopper

Sassys said:


> :lolots:




Sassy I'm over here in tears. Like dickens !!!!


----------



## addisonshopper

WhitleyGilbert said:


> I can't with you! I just can't!
> 
> 
> 
> Still, I had to go and take a screenshot.




Y'all killing me this evening.   I'm in bunches.


----------



## Bentley1

DC-Cutie said:


> Slightly off topic: Nene was in the view today wearing one of George Washington's wigs. Once again she managed to butcher a word. Instead of saying BerGdorf, she kept say Berdorf!!!!




LOLLL!  George washington's wigs?! &#128514;


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> I don't see their marriage lasting much longer after the death of his Mom. I give them a year. If Mama Joyce acts in real life, like she does to him on the show, Todd not having the support and love of his Mom to combat the animosity of MJ will take a toll.




that is a very good point!   and his nerves are going to be raw for quite some time so MJ working his last one could be the last straw!




DC-Cutie said:


> Slightly off topic: Nene was in the view today *wearing one of George Washington's wigs*. Once again she managed to butcher a word. Instead of saying BerGdorf, she kept say Berdorf!!!!




lawd - i.am.done!!!!      that is my girl but you ain't lying!!





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Joyce is just such a hag  Can't stand when she's on.
> 
> 
> 
> *'Housewives' Star Mama Joyce **No Way I'm Attending Miss Sharon's Funeral **... But I Have Regrets*
> 
> 
> *          47 minutes ago BY TMZ STAFF         *
> 
> EXCLUSIVE
> ll-media.tmz.com/2014/12/03/1203-mama-joyce-ms-sharon-bravo-insta-4.jpg
> "*Real Housewives of Atlanta*" star *Mama Joyce* regrets her toxic relationship with her in-law *Miss Sharon*, but still ... she has no plans to go to the funeral.






i don't see anything wrong with this - she should not go.   she said what she said!!  she can't take it back so why in the hell go and pretend that she is so torn up about it when she obviously isn't!  funerals are bad enough when you care - i can't imagine having to go through hours of pretending like you do!  not to mention todd's family and their reaction to seeing her there - you know kandi would not let anybody say anything to her mother!  it's best she sit this one out.
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## DC-Cutie

It's the right thing for her not to go to the funeral.


----------



## Sassys

addisonshopper said:


> Sassy I'm over here in tears. Like dickens !!!!


----------



## mama13drama99

bag-princess said:


> that is a very good point!   and his nerves are going to be raw for quite some time so MJ working his last one could be the last straw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lawd - i.am.done!!!!      that is my girl but you ain't lying!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't see anything wrong with this - she should not go.   she said what she said!!  she can't take it back so why in the hell go and pretend that she is so torn up about it when she obviously isn't!  funerals are bad enough when you care - i can't imagine having to go through hours of pretending like you do!  not to mention todd's family and their reaction to seeing her there - you know kandi would not let anybody say anything to her mother!  it's best she sit this one out.
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/







DC-Cutie said:


> It's the right thing for her not to go to the funeral.




100% agree!  It's sad that losing his mom is going to (possibly) make her work on her relationship with him.  I hope she backs off for a while!  Not just when she's in scenes with him, but even behind his back...especially behind his back.  But sorry, I don't want to see her apologizing and carrying on!  She has been vile with him and his mom, so don't come trying to clean it up and be a real MIL now!  If the rapport with them will improve it shouldn't be shown happening hastily on the show.  Just my thoughts on it.


----------



## Ladybug09

WhitleyGilbert said:


> I can't with you! I just can't!
> 
> Still, I had to go and take a screenshot.



WTH is that on her head?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> WTH is that on her head?



George Washington's wig!!  I'm serious her hairdresser needs to be fired!!  She let her leave the house wearing her Cindarella costume wig!  

That wig is just sitting there, no edges blended. The color is horrid!  She needs to go back to that nice brown with highlights she had years back.


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> George Washington's wig!!  I'm serious her hairdresser needs to be fired!!  She let her leave the house wearing her Cindarella costume wig!
> 
> That wig is just sitting there, no edges blended. The color is horrid!  She needs to go back to that nice brown with highlights she had years back.



Yes, the strawbwerry-ish blonde color.


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> that is a very good point!   and his nerves are going to be raw for quite some time so MJ working his last one could be the last straw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lawd - i.am.done!!!!      that is my girl but you ain't lying!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *i don't see anything wrong with this* - she should not go.   she said what she said!!  she can't take it back so why in the hell go and pretend that she is so torn up about it when she obviously isn't!  funerals are bad enough when you care - i can't imagine having to go through hours of pretending like you do!  not to mention todd's family and their reaction to seeing her there - you know kandi would not let anybody say anything to her mother!  it's best she sit this one out.
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Neither do I.


----------



## addisonshopper

That wig is just sitting there, no edges blended. The color is horrid!  She needs to go back to that nice brown with highlights she had years back.[/QUOTE]


That's it. You are banned from discussing anything hair. I die. The wig is just sitting there. No edges blended. !!!!!!!!


----------



## bag-princess

nene needs to do the same thing as JHud - get your *** to the nearest HBC and find one of those girls that does weaves in her dorm room for a little money to pay her way through school that makes grown women cry and stand outside her dorm waiting for her to get out of class.  make her an offer she can't refuse that will pay for her education while she does your hair for you and travel the world  BAM!  problem solved.     i have seen girls do weaves that would have them looking like the diva's they want to be!!  for pennies on the dollar while they study to be doctors and nurses!


----------



## bag-princess

*[VIDEO] Real Housewives Of Atlanta | Apollo Nida Launches New Business, From Prison!*





via _*Radar Online*_:
 Apollo Nida wont be confined by prison walls! The *Real Housewives of Atlanta*  star is currently behind bars for the next eight years, and facing an  impending divorce from Phaedra Parks, but Radar has learned he just  launched a new business  from prison!
The imprisoned reality star and father  of two has been posting from behind bars about a new workout plan called  Nida Fitness 4%. According to the Bravo star, it is an inspirational  program that attempts to motivate people to work out.
The program points out that getting one  hour of exercise a day is roughly only 4% of a persons day, hence the  tagline for the company: Its only 4%.
Nidas new website, _itsonly4perecent.com_, is selling waterproof USB wristbands with the tagline written on them.  

Fans can also watch a video of Nida promoting his new product.




video - http://realitywives.net/blogs/apollo-nida-launches-new-business-from-prison/


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

addisonshopper said:


> Nessa girl  not George Washingtons wigs.   I die.  Nessa you did that. You pulled that trick.



My hair is layed like George Washington crossing the Delaware River, bish. An ol' nasty teased revolutionary wig. Yes Gawd!



bag-princess said:


> i don't see anything wrong with this - she should not go.   she said what she said!!  she can't take it back so why in the hell go and pretend that she is so torn up about it when she obviously isn't!  funerals are bad enough when you care - i can't imagine having to go through hours of pretending like you do!  not to mention todd's family and their reaction to seeing her there - you know kandi would not let anybody say anything to her mother!  it's best she sit this one out.
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Agreed.



bag-princess said:


> *[VIDEO] Real Housewives Of Atlanta | Apollo Nida Launches New Business, From Prison!*



I burst out laughing! Ain't nobody got time to work on a prison body like you. Folks have jobs, Apollo (legal jobs). Boy sit down.


----------



## ClassicFab

If only he transformed that 4% into his full-time, LEGAL, day job while he was a free man.


----------



## bag-princess

ClassicFab said:


> If only he transformed that 4% into his full-time, LEGAL, day job while he was a free man.





BLOOP!!!! 

this fool is behind bars and still trying to hustle people.


----------



## DC-Cutie

WhitleyGilbert said:


> My hair is layed like George Washington crossing the Delaware River, bish. An ol' nasty teased revolutionary wig. Yes Gawd!



Why did I just read this in my Funky Dineva voice


----------



## Sassys

Uh, what job does MJ have to fix the damage she did to the house. Kandi will be paying for the damage.


----------



## Jeneen

Cynthia's blue eyeshadow... Wow.


----------



## Sassys

Jeneen said:


> Cynthia's blue eyeshadow... Wow.



Phaedra's lip liner with the lipstick is so wrong.


----------



## Sassys

If Porsha is no longer on the main cast, why bother keep having her on.


----------



## GOALdigger

Can we agree that Phaedra is looking a lot better this season? Less preacher wife this season.


----------



## MahoganyQT

GOALdigger said:


> Can we agree that Phaedra is looking a lot better this season? Less preacher wife this season.




Yasss! I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Jeneen

GOALdigger said:


> Can we agree that Phaedra is looking a lot better this season? Less preacher wife this season.




I think so too.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Uh, what job does MJ have to fix the damage she did to the house. Kandi will be paying for the damage.



of course kandi will pay like a damn fool!   that house looked like it should be torn down!  i would make the boyfriend of hers get back over there and finish what he started or he would be seeing me in court!  but kandi will just roll over as usual!



Sassys said:


> If Porsha is no longer on the main cast, why bother keep having her on.




i have said this once and i will say it once again - i think andy and team only said that because that fool kenya was threatening to sue all of them - him and bravo because of the "work place enviroment" crap she was carrying on about!  they made her think she had won!  porsha has not missed a show!  





GOALdigger said:


> Can we agree that Phaedra is looking a lot better this season? Less preacher wife this season.




yes ma'am!!!!   she should have gotten rid of that dead weight long ago!!!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Gregg seems like a cool/corny dad.

Seriously, what is Claudia's purpose on this show?



GOALdigger said:


> Can we agree that Phaedra is looking a lot better this season? Less preacher wife this season.



She does.


----------



## Sassys

'12/7/14


----------



## addisonshopper

I wish whom ever would stop contouring and highlighting nenes check bones. No gawd. I like the old nene make up better.  Lighter foundation makes women of Color look like clowns and it's not blended very well either.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> '12/7/14




kim's left boobie looks like it deflated!!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> '12/7/14


Kim's boob looks LONGGGGGG!



addisonshopper said:


> I wish whom ever would stop contouring and highlighting nenes check bones. No gawd. I like the old nene make up better.  Lighter foundation makes women of Color look like clowns and it's not blended very well either.


Yup! I HATE the too light make up.


----------



## Sassys

addisonshopper said:


> I wish whom ever would stop contouring and highlighting nenes check bones. No gawd. I like the old nene make up better.  Lighter foundation makes women of Color look like clowns and it's not blended very well either.



I noticed on the show, the bottom half of her face was darker (looks like the shadow of a beard)


----------



## DivineMissM

bag-princess said:


> kim's left boobie looks like it deflated!!!!



I noticed that too.   Oops!


----------



## Ginger Tea

Phay's holiday family photo sans Apollo.


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> View attachment 2830865
> 
> 
> Phay's holiday family photo sans Apollo.





loves it!!


----------



## djsmom

Porshas runway show for her lingerie launch will be shown on David Tuteras show in February.


----------



## Jeneen

Porscha is beautiful! 

I love David Tutera.


----------



## Sassys

derek J is dead damn wrong for having his fat man feet in those Manolo's. Half of his damn foot is hanging out the shoe


----------



## Sassys

Why is Nene still renting that house if she is so rich???


----------



## Sassys

oh Todd is from the SOUTH Bronx. No Thank you.

SHUT THE FRONT DOOR Jimmy Jazz is still in business :lolots::lolots:


----------



## Sassys

Is that Cynthia's BFF who lost all the weight, but I see gained it all back?


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> derek J is dead damn wrong for having his fat man feet in those Manolo's. Half of his damn foot is hanging out the shoe




Lmaoooo &#128514;


----------



## bag-princess

oooooooh!!!!  leon is in the house!  

i would rather look at him than cynthia!


----------



## Sassys

damn, now they got me craving some seafood from City Island.


----------



## Sassys

Kandi is wrong. Not once did she ever tell MJ, that is wrong when MJ talked about Todd's mother. When MJ said his mother was a prostitute, Kandi never said, don't say that. She kind of snickered and did not say anything. That is wrong. Yes, we know you love your mother and you can still love your mother and tell her what she is saying is foul and you can also tell her her behavior is wrong, hurtful to Todd, and not lady like.


----------



## keodi

Sassys said:


> oh Todd is from the SOUTH Bronx. No Thank you.
> 
> *SHUT THE FRONT DOOR Jimmy Jazz is still in business* :lolots::lolots:



I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Sassys

keodi said:


> I was thinking the same thing!



I have not seen a Jimmy Jazz since i was in High School. You know you in the hood, when there is a Jimmy Jazz or Dr. Jays


----------



## bag-princess

is that "girl" with porsha a drag queen?????


----------



## sgj99

Sassys said:


> Kandi is wrong. Not once did she ever tell MJ, that is wrong when MJ talked about Todd's mother. When MJ said his mother was a prostitute, Kandi never said, don't say that. She kind of snickered and did not say anything. That is wrong. Yes, we know you love your mother and you can still love your mother and tell her what she is saying is foul and you can also tell her her behavior is wrong, hurtful to Todd, and not lady like.



absolutely!  and her inability to deal with her mother is going to interfere in her relationship with Todd.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> is that "girl" with porsha a drag queen?????



Laverne Cox stars in Orange Is The New Black. She is a Transsexual (post op).


----------



## pquiles

sgj99 said:


> i agree.  Kandi doesn't support him, she's too worried about going against her mother and how that would be disrespectful.  i think she should have shut her mother down a long time ago.  there is respecting your mother but if she behaves like a fool she loses the respect.




Perhaps she needs to adopt Kim's attitude ... Be on the inside by respecting my family and my wishes or be on the outside.


----------



## tamshac77

Sassys said:


> Kandi is wrong. Not once did she ever tell MJ, that is wrong when MJ talked about Todd's mother. When MJ said his mother was a prostitute, Kandi never said, don't say that. She kind of snickered and did not say anything. That is wrong. Yes, we know you love your mother and you can still love your mother and tell her what she is saying is foul and you can also tell her her behavior is wrong, hurtful to Todd, and not lady like.




Not taking sides, however, Todd knew what he was signing up for. Kandi had no boundaries set in her relationship with MJ but Todd married her anyway. Kandi does and may always put her mother first. It is what it is.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Laverne Cox stars in Orange Is The New Black. She is a Transsexual (post op).





thanks!   she has that "man wants to be a woman" vibe/look all over her.   and i was drawing a blank as to how i knew that name!


----------



## bag-princess

sgj99 said:


> absolutely!  and her inability to deal with her mother is going to interfere in her relationship with Todd.





i would not be shocked or surprised if they are not together by this time 2015!   todd always said his mom was his BFF and always had his back - now that she is gone he is not going to have that person to lean on anymore/be in his corner.  and kandi's attitude that "that is just how my mom is!" is not ever going to change.  and neither will MJ so it is going to start to feel like 2 against 1 to him.  as my grandmother used to say "mark my words" - i can see it coming.


----------



## sgj99

bag-princess said:


> i would not be shocked or surprised if they are not together by this time 2015!   todd always said his mom was his BFF and always had his back - now that she is gone he is not going to have that person to lean on anymore/be in his corner.  and kandi's attitude that "that is just how my mom is!" is not ever going to change.  and neither will MJ so it is going to start to feel like 2 against 1 to him.  as my grandmother used to say "mark my words" - i can see it coming.



i agree.  and with her passing may come some bitterness on his part for MJ making his mother so upset.

i'm all for respecting my parents and my elders but respect is something that is also earned.   MJ is rude, nasty and has no remorse for being ugly towards Todd and his mother.  Kandi is a fool for letting her mother go on national television and speak so negatively towards her husband and mother-in-law.


----------



## bag-princess

sgj99 said:


> i agree.*  and with her passing may come some bitterness on his part for MJ making his mother so upset.*
> 
> i'm all for respecting my parents and my elders but respect is something that is also earned.   MJ is rude, nasty and has no remorse for being ugly towards Todd and his mother.  Kandi is a fool for letting her mother go on national television and speak so negatively towards her husband and mother-in-law.




exactly!   and the more kandi tries to excuse her and act as if they should just accept it because she does i think that bitterness is going to start going in her direction,too!


----------



## keodi

bag-princess said:


> i would not be shocked or surprised if they are not together by this time 2015!   todd always said his mom was his BFF and always had his back - now that she is gone he is not going to have that person to lean on anymore/be in his corner.  and kandi's attitude that "that is just how my mom is!" is not ever going to change.  and neither will MJ so it is going to start to feel like 2 against 1 to him.  as my grandmother used to say "mark my words" - i can see it coming.



I agree, I don't think they'lllast very long either. The only thing they worked out was the pre-nup.


----------



## Sassys

WWHL - To cold here for this


----------



## Ginger Tea

There is no way those shoes on Derek's feet is anything close to comfortable. That would be a lie.

Derek might end up like Sheree having Phay represent him.


----------



## Jeneen

Sassys said:


> WWHL - To cold here for this




Beautiful from the neck up bit girl needs to put her pelvis away.


----------



## tonij2000

Derek J always looks like a sausage from occipital rolls down to his feet.

Porscha needs to cover that thang up!


----------



## mama13drama99

tonij2000 said:


> Derek J always looks like a sausage from occipital rolls down to his feet.
> [\QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a picture?


----------



## bag-princess

mama13drama99 said:


> tonij2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Derek J always looks like a sausage from occipital rolls down to his feet.
> [\QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a picture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why you wanna put yourself through all that!!!:giggles:
Click to expand...


----------



## mama13drama99

bag-princess said:


> mama13drama99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why you wanna put yourself through all that!!!:giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because them people edited that scene that only showed a flash of that nonsense!  I want to make sure I wasn't seeming his foot hanging out on the side of the shoe...even though I'm almost certain that it was!  What goes through his mind?
Click to expand...


----------



## bag-princess

mama13drama99 said:


> bag-princess said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because them people edited that scene that only showed a flash of that nonsense!  I want to make sure I wasn't seeming his foot hanging out on the side of the shoe...even though I'm almost certain that it was!  *What goes through his mind*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i always wonder the same thing when i see him!
Click to expand...


----------



## addisonshopper

bag-princess said:


> mama13drama99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i always wonder the same thing when i see him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And has the nerve to critique others.  I swear to my rest
Click to expand...


----------



## Dany_37

bag-princess said:


> i would not be shocked or surprised if they are not together by this time 2015!   todd always said his mom was his BFF and always had his back - now that she is gone he is not going to have that person to lean on anymore/be in his corner.  and kandi's attitude that "that is just how my mom is!" is not ever going to change.  and neither will MJ so it is going to start to feel like 2 against 1 to him.  as my grandmother used to say "mark my words" - i can see it coming.


 

And I second that motion!!! 

I DO NOT like Kandi or Phaedra so I'm biased anyway.


----------



## mama13drama99

Dany_37 said:


> And I second that motion!!!
> 
> I DO NOT like Kandi or Phaedra so I'm biased anyway.




I used to like Kandi, but this whole thing makes me want to punch her! I mean if it could have happen, I believe steam would have come from my ears while I watched and listened to her talk to Sharon.


----------



## zaara10

mama13drama99 said:


> I used to like Kandi, but this whole thing makes me want to punch her! I mean if it could have happen, I believe steam would have come from my ears while I watched and listened to her talk to Sharon.




And the way she was shooting lasers from her eyes toward Todd the whole time Sharon was talking was so rude too. I don't know how Todd tolerated so much disrespect to his mom. If I were him, I'd quit making any effort to form a relationship w/ Joyce. What's the point? She's just toxic.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Thought it interesting Kandi repeatedly looked over to Todd with the expression, so, you're just going to sit here and let your mother talk about my mother like that, as if Todd was to interject and stop his mother. 

Constantly defending your mother for her wrong actions has to be tiring and it is delusional to think or feel your mate will continually contend with your parents verbal abuse and disrespect and you not come to their defense in any form or fashion.


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> T*hought it interesting Kandi repeatedly looked over to Todd with the expression, so, you're just going to sit here and let your mother talk about my mother like that, as if Todd was to interject and stop his mother. *
> 
> Constantly defending your mother for her wrong actions has to be tiring and it is delusional to think or feel your mate will continually contend with your parents verbal abuse and disrespect and you not come to their defense in any form or fashion.





that is EXACTLY the look she was giving him!!   defending MJ doesn't seem to be tiring at all to her but you can tell that it works todd's nerve's!


----------



## Ginger Tea

bag-princess said:


> that is EXACTLY the look she was giving him!!   defending MJ doesn't seem to be tiring at all to her but you can tell that it works todd's nerve's!




No matter what MJ says Kandi takes no valid defense against it and only responds by saying MJ talks crazy all the time and even if she says anything it doesn't stop MJ.  That is probably true, but it is the type of response Kandi gives.  She enables her mother and does not respectfully put her in her place.


----------



## mama13drama99

I gotta say it again...I want to punch Kandi!

Is there a thread on the sorority show that aired last night?


----------



## Sassys

Ginger Tea said:


> Thought it interesting Kandi repeatedly looked over to Todd with the expression, so, you're just going to sit here and let your mother talk about my mother like that, as if Todd was to interject and stop his mother.
> 
> Constantly defending your mother for her wrong actions has to be tiring and it is delusional to think or feel your mate will continually contend with your parents verbal abuse and disrespect and you not come to their defense in any form or fashion.



Agree!!! I also think it is damn sad that middle age women are going around saying I will punch someone in the face. I bust out laughing when Kandi said her Aunts were harmless. Excuse me!! These are the same Three Stooges that were about to set it off in the bridal shop.


----------



## Sinarta

Sassys said:


> Agree!!! I also think it is damn sad that middle age women are going around saying I will punch someone in the face. I bust out laughing when Kandi said her Aunts were harmless. Excuse me!! *These are the same Three Stooges that were about to set it off in the bridal shop.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> The bolded sentence just made my day!


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Agree!!! I also think it is damn sad that middle age women are going around saying I will punch someone in the face. I bust out laughing when Kandi said her Aunts were harmless. Excuse me!! *These are the same Three Stooges that were about to set it off in the bridal shop*.





:lolots::lolots::lolots:


exactly!!!  she refuses to see it in her mom and aunts but has the nerve to call out the other girls when they act messy!  why is it so harmless and "she's always been that way" when it comes to them??? just because they are geriatric prunes??? 
she would not make excuses for anyone else!


----------



## mrs moulds

DC-Cutie said:


> Slightly off topic: Nene was in the view today wearing one of George Washington's wigs. Once again she managed to butcher a word. Instead of saying BerGdorf, she kept say Berdorf!!!!


----------



## Ginger Tea

Sassys said:


> Agree!!! I also think it is damn sad that middle age women are going around saying I will punch someone in the face. I bust out laughing when Kandi said her Aunts were harmless. Excuse me!! These are the same Three Stooges that were about to set it off in the bridal shop.




True.  It is a shame that the majority of the cast is prone to violence or antagonists, young and old.


----------



## mama13drama99

bag-princess said:


> :lolots::lolots::lolots:
> 
> 
> exactly!!!  she refuses to see it in her mom and aunts but has the nerve to call out the other girls when they act messy!  why is it so harmless and "she's always been that way" when it comes to them??? just because they are geriatric prunes???
> she would not make excuses for anyone else!




There is one person...her daughter!  She has said some slick mess here and there too, but Kandi give that stupid laugh with her jaws locked like she can never open her mouth when we know differently!


----------



## Sassys

Since I am listening to Christmas music and this is on my playlist


----------



## bag-princess

mama13drama99 said:


> There is one person...her daughter!  She has said some slick mess here and there too, but Kandi give that stupid laugh with her jaws locked like she can never open her mouth when we know differently!




oh yea. we all know differently.  riley is really spoiled and she does not like the fact that todd's daughter is moving in!   and then todd thinks kandi is giving her way too much stuff. just another thing they are going to have problems with!


----------



## New-New

Ginger Tea said:


> True.  It is a shame that the majority of the cast is prone to violence or antagonists, young and old.



Tbh that's what keeps this show entertaining like that's why this and the various iterations of love and hip hop give me so much life


----------



## Ginger Tea

New-New said:


> Tbh that's what keeps this show entertaining like that's why this and the various iterations of love and hip hop give me so much life




Understand. In spurts maybe. Sometimes it is overkill. Don't believe every one of these reality shows have to delve into that area to hold our attention. I hope not.


----------



## tonij2000

I just got to watch the last episode and Derek J's feet are much too wide for those shoes he had on, he should know better!

I see I'm the minority on this one but I thought Sharon was way inappropriate. I get that she's pissed because of what MJ said but take it up with MJ, not Kandi. And, I wouldn't sit there and let someone threaten to punch my mom either. 

I think Kandi's take is this - Yes, my mom was dead wrong for calling Sharon a ho and she owes Sharon an apology but I can't make her apologize or stop lying... 

As far as Todd leaving Kandi... I do believe that once he makes enough money and can see himself sustaining that income, I think he'll be gone with the wind.


----------



## bag-princess

mama13drama99 said:


> There is one person...her daughter!  She has said some slick mess here and there too, but Kandi give that stupid laugh with her jaws locked like she can never open her mouth when we know differently!





tonij2000 said:


> I just got to watch the last episode and Derek J's feet are much too wide for those shoes he had on, he should know better!
> 
> I see I'm the minority on this one but I thought Sharon was way inappropriate. I get that she's pissed because of what MJ said but take it up with MJ, not Kandi. And, I wouldn't sit there and let someone threaten to punch my mom either.
> 
> I think Kandi's take is this - Yes, my mom was dead wrong for calling Sharon a ho and she owes Sharon an apology but I can't make her apologize or stop lying...
> 
> As far as Todd leaving Kandi...* I do believe that once he makes enough money and can see himself sustaining that income, I think he'll be gone with the wind*.





ITA


----------



## tamshac77

tonij2000 said:


> I just got to watch the last episode and Derek J's feet are much too wide for those shoes he had on, he should know better!
> 
> I see I'm the minority on this one but I thought Sharon was way inappropriate. I get that she's pissed because of what MJ said but take it up with MJ, not Kandi. And, I wouldn't sit there and let someone threaten to punch my mom either.
> 
> I think Kandi's take is this - Yes, my mom was dead wrong for calling Sharon a ho and she owes Sharon an apology but I can't make her apologize or stop lying...
> 
> As far as Todd leaving Kandi... I do believe that once he makes enough money and can see himself sustaining that income, I think he'll be gone with the wind.




I agree with all of this.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sassys said:


> derek J is dead damn wrong for having his fat man feet in those Manolo's. Half of his damn foot is hanging out the shoe


 Long time lurker.. first time posting in this thread..btw, this is probably my favorite HW show..everyone on the show makes me laugh. Far more entertaining than the others, IMO..


That scene made me laugh out loud...ouch his poor feet!  Love how the camera zoomed in on his foot..!


----------



## djsmom

Derek J wearing his Manolos


----------



## DivineMissM

djsmom said:


> Derek J wearing his Manolos



ROFL!  That looks so painful though!  Was he limping?


----------



## mama13drama99

djsmom said:


> derek j wearing his manolos




thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sassys

djsmom said:


> Derek J wearing his Manolos



Smh. I can not tolerate a queen. Smh.


----------



## keodi

Sassys said:


> Smh. I can not tolerate a queen. Smh.



neither can I..


----------



## Ladybug09

Sweetpea83 said:


> Long time lurker.. first time posting in this thread..btw, this is probably my favorite HW show..everyone on the show makes me laugh. Far more entertaining than the others, IMO..
> 
> 
> That scene made me laugh out loud...ouch his poor feet!  Love how the camera zoomed in on his foot..!



Welcome! 

He's always trying to squeeze his body and feet into too tight clothes and shoes!


----------



## mama13drama99

Ladybug09 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> He's always trying to squeeze his body and feet into too tight clothes and shoes!




Yep! 

And I agree with the other two ladies about not being able to do a queen!  Don't mean to offend anyone, but they often do too much. Then again I can't do extra, or over the top, or always on 10 (make that 100), or any suitable phrase when people are like that everyday/all day.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ladybug09 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> He's always trying to squeeze his body and feet into too tight clothes and shoes!




Thank you! &#128522;


----------



## Sassys

mama13drama99 said:


> Yep!
> 
> And I agree with the other two ladies about not being able to do a queen!  Don't mean to offend anyone, but they often do too much. *Then again I can't do extra, or over the top, or always on 10 (make that 100), or any suitable phrase when people are like that everyday/all day.*



Exactly why I can't deal with queens. You are trying to be a woman, but women don't talk the way they do and aren't so extra. Be a proud gay man, and stay out of my closet. My BFF is gay and we just shake our heads when we come into contact with a queen.


----------



## mama13drama99

Sassys said:


> Exactly why I can't deal with queens. You are trying to be a woman, but women don't talk the way they do and aren't so extra. Be a proud gay man, and stay out of my closet. My BFF is gay and we just shake our heads when we come into contact with a queen.




I think it's one of the things that scare people, especially men.  Like, do you, for sure!  But if you really want to be a woman/feminine then change your gender completely.  That man with purses, make up, heels, dresses, etc. is a lot FOR ME. I have family and friends (who are not out) who are gay.  They say things like "chile" and "baby", they cross their legs at the knee (better than me...my things are too chunky), and can read (blinking and rolling eyes and all) better than I can. But that's as far as it goes and about as much as I can take.  They use wallets (not purses), no make up, no weave or eye lashes, no heels, no dresses. And I'm good with that!


----------



## mama13drama99

Anyone watching?

Why is Kandi surprised at her mother's behavior toward her?  No one is off limits with Joyce.  She feels Kandi is obligated to do things for her so there's very little appreciation for the house she bought her (and mostly likely anything else)!  That man tore the house up.  Now I'm sure with filing schedule and air time and editing we don't know much about Kandi's awareness.  However, it looked as if Kandi hadn't been to the house to know its condition until we saw her doing the walk thru.  If that's true, shame on Kandi for not knowing and obviously not visiting while she claims the reason to buy that woman a house down the street was to be close.  And shame on Joyce for not telling her about the condition but more importantly not insisting that her boyfriend (who has a boyfriend after 40 years old...just say companion) complete the renovations by any means necessary...even if it means he needed to hire someone!


----------



## Sassys

I'm no doctor, but I am giving the side eye to MJ being on meds to prevent aneurysm. Is there even a such thing???


----------



## bag-princess

MJ knows how to work kandi - and kandi lets her!!!   

she is taking meds to keep her from having an aneurysm!!!!   get out of here with that mess!


----------



## Sassys

mama13drama99 said:


> I think it's one of the things that scare people, especially men.  Like, do you, for sure!  But if you *really want to be a woman/feminine then change your gender completely.  That man with purses, make up, heels, dresses, etc. is a lot FOR ME.* I have family and friends (who are not out) who are gay.  They say things like "chile" and "baby", they cross their legs at the knee (better than me...my things are too chunky), and can read (blinking and rolling eyes and all) better than I can. But that's as far as it goes and about as much as I can take.  They use wallets (not purses), no make up, no weave or eye lashes, no heels, no dresses. And I'm good with that!



this


----------



## sgj99

Mama Joyce is the master of manipulation and has absolutely no sense of responsibility for her own actions.  Kandi is her fool of a puppet and i give it a year and Todd will hit the road.


----------



## mama13drama99

OMG, who don't know if/when their mom is on medicine if they are uber close and share everything?  Joyce is manipulative!  Nothing with her and Kandi will change just like how stuff goes with the KK family.  It works for them.  They all like it!  So the rest of the world should love it and not waste brain cells attempting to make sense of it.  I'm sure the same applies for some of my own crap...not casting stone, just making an observation.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> MJ knows how to work kandi - and kandi lets her!!!
> 
> she is taking meds to keep her from having an aneurysm!!!!   get out of here with that mess!



And had the NERVE to say Kandi is not great full for things. EXCUSE ME... Have several MJ.


----------



## mama13drama99

Too much to quote...I agree with all of today's posts thus far!!!!!


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> And had the NERVE to say Kandi is not great full for things. EXCUSE ME... Have several MJ.





exactly!!!  she is certifiable!!!


----------



## bag-princess

cynthia's *** needs it's own zip code!!!!


----------



## Sassys

Wtf is that wig on NeNe's head in the talking segment.


----------



## Sassys

I swear Nene is going to wear those distressed jeans to *death*


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Wtf is that wig on NeNe's hea in the talking segment.





oh my goodness!!!!

my husband just ran in here because i was screaming WHAT IN THE HELL IS THAT ON NENE'S HEAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mama13drama99

Sassys said:


> Wtf is that wig on NeNe's head




I couldn't type fast enough...she looks a fool!  Like raggedy Andy!  Like a clown for sure!  

Are gay men pets now?  I don't like that.  (Edited) Preferring a person be on your team, based on their sexuality (or anything superficial) isn't cute.  Like a person because they a re fun, funny, good energy or just great to be around.  But to have to "have a gay around...", that bothers me.  She's not the first, but I still don't like it!


----------



## bag-princess

of course you want phae to feel comfortable kandi!   so that she tells you all her biz then you run back to the other girls to tell them!!     so glad phae can see through her!


----------



## Sassys

mama13drama99 said:


> I couldn't type fast enough...she looks a fool!  Like raggedy Andy!  Like a clown for sure!
> 
> Are gay men pets now?  I don't like that.  (Edited) Preferring a person be on your team, based on their sexuality (or anything superficial) isn't cute.  Like a person because they a re fun, funny, good energy or just great to be around.  But to have to "have a gay around...", that bothers me.  She's not the first, but I still don't like it!



Nene is hut stupid. Gays are not the new must have handbag.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nene looks like a little girl got a hold of some scissors and went to town on that china bob wig!  Then made some lipstick out of pepto bismal


----------



## mama13drama99

DC-Cutie said:


> Nene looks like a little girl got a hold of some scissors and went to town on that china bob wig!  Then made some lipstick out of pepto bismal




Lord gee-sus!  I'm in bed cracking up at that lipstick out of pepto bismal!!!!


----------



## Sassys

If Roger is so good, why is he allowing himself to be on a reality show?


----------



## bag-princess

kenya please try and sell that ish to someone else!!!  you ran your sorry butt over to roger bobb for one reason only - to get the scoop to try and use against  demetria!!!  sorry a$$ needs to do better!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> If Roger is so good, why is he allowing himself to be on a reality show?



Kinda the same way  Lisa vanderpump and Mario are on the shows - free publicity and his girlfriends story line


----------



## DC-Cutie

Da brat is damn hear 45 years old, walking around the club with a backpack!

Off and on for 7/8 years and still haven't figured out a balance.... Hmmmm...


----------



## Sassys

Porsha needs to stop. It wasn't long ago, she was spreading the word at church.


----------



## DC-Cutie

So she got all dressed up for Roger?  Shady azz bish!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Off and on for 7/8 years and still haven't figured out a balance.... Hmmmm...



Lol


----------



## Sassys

Wait, when did cynthia and Phaedra have beef? What was with they shady comment.


----------



## mama13drama99

Sassys said:


> Wait, when did cynthia and Phaedra have beef? What was with they shady comment.




Cynthia just trying to get in where she think she fits in.  She knows when she's confronted she won't be able to get two words in, so I don't know why she even sent for the come-back kid!


----------



## DC-Cutie

It's really pathetic Kenya's story lines have all revolved around another women's man and the one she did have wasn't even claiming her


----------



## bag-princess

cynthia throwing shade at phaedra!!!! 



omg apollo is going to sit there and threaten phaedra!!!  he is so worthless!


----------



## mama13drama99

DC-Cutie said:


> It's really pathetic Kenya's story lines have all revolved around another women's man and the one she did have wasn't even claiming her




But she thinks she's the new Sex in the City though!!!! SMH!!!!


----------



## bag-princess

mama13drama99 said:


> *Cynthia just trying to get in where she think she fits in.*  She knows when she's confronted she won't be able to get two words in, so I don't know why she even sent for the come-back kid!





exactly!!!  she is trying to look like the mean girl that doesn't take any mess so whatever she can do to keep her name around is how she works.


----------



## mama13drama99

bag-princess said:


> cynthia throwing shade at phaedra!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> omg apollo is going to sit there and threaten phaedra!!!  he is so worthless!




He's another one that I want to punch!  He's so stupid!!!!  I dislike him a lot!


----------



## Sassys

Really Apollo, you can't discuss this at home.

If she doesn't talk to you at home, why would she do it in public at a club


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> cynthia throwing shade at phaedra!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> omg apollo is going to sit there and threaten phaedra!!!  he is so worthless!



Notice he didn't pull that crap when her mother was with her.


----------



## mama13drama99

I can't decide who just pissed me off the most: Apollo for his antics, Kenya for that stupid *** comment that wasn't necessary, or Kandi's lame behind for saying awww he want to make up!


----------



## bag-princess

ok cynthia - your time is coming!!!



oh damn - shots fired!!!!   porsha is going in on kenya next week!!!   

i can't wait to see kenya tuck tail and run!!!!


----------



## bag-princess

mama13drama99 said:


> I can't decide who just pissed me off the most: Apollo for his antics, Kenya for that stupid *** comment that wasn't necessary, or *Kandi's lame behind for saying awww he want to make up*!





she said what????   what kind of stupid ish is she on???  i had gotten so disgusted i got up and walked to get me something to drink watching him hang all over her!!!  he is disgusting!!!


----------



## bag-princess

mama13drama99 said:


> He's another one that I want to punch!  He's so stupid!!!!  I dislike him a lot!





he is slime!!!!  and he just proved it again!


----------



## mama13drama99

bag-princess said:


> she said what????   what kind of stupid ish is she on???  i had gotten so disgusted i got up and walked to get me something to drink watching him hang all over her!!!  he is disgusting!!!




I have no clue.  She has really shown a side of herself that I wasn't aware existed before.  I can't tell if she means well or if she is trying to get points with views.  Whatever her motivation is...she needs to stop.  She does not come across as a peace-maker in any of the stunts that's she's pull thus far this season.  

And I don't even want to go any further into it on Apollo because I get heated!


----------



## sgj99

mama13drama99 said:


> I can't decide who just pissed me off the most: Apollo for his antics, Kenya for that stupid *** comment that wasn't necessary, or *Kandi's lame behind for saying awww he want to make up!*



when that came out of Kandi's mouth i about fell on the floor!


----------



## bag-princess

mama13drama99 said:


> I have no clue.  She has really shown a side of herself that I wasn't aware existed before.  I can't tell if she means well or if she is trying to get points with views.  Whatever her motivation is...she needs to stop.  She does not come across as a peace-maker in any of the stunts that's she's pull thus far this season.
> 
> *And I don't even want to go any further into it on Apollo because I get heated!*





i feel the same way!!  


and kandi is not a peace-maker!  she is a sh#t starter and is always trying to get the scoop so she can share it!


----------



## Jeneen

Sassys said:


> And had the NERVE to say Kandi is not great full for things. EXCUSE ME... Have several MJ.




Yes I was shaking my head.


----------



## mama13drama99

Not surprised!  The episode wasn't even an hour old and folks had gone in hard.  I totally missed the face/make-up because I was too caught up with the head mop!

Edited:

I just caught NeNe say that she was about to LUNCH her new collection.  I'm watching again.  In the preview for the next scene that's what she said as clear as day light to me!  Can someone confirm?


----------



## bag-princess

mama13drama99 said:


> View attachment 2839352
> 
> 
> Not surprised!  The episode wasn't even an hour old and folks had gone in hard.  I totally missed the face/make-up because I was too caught up with the head mop!
> 
> Edited:
> 
> I just caught NeNe say that she was about to LUNCH her new collection.  I'm watching again.  In the preview for the next scene that's what she said as clear as day light to me!  Can someone confirm?






lawd have mercy!!!!   it is even worse in a still pic like this!!!!   what in the hell was my girl thinking!!!!!


----------



## mama13drama99

bag-princess said:


> lawd have mercy!!!!   It is even worse in a still pic like this!!!!   What in the hell was my girl thinking!!!!!




noooo clue!!!!


----------



## mama13drama99

And what's up with Claudia?  What is her deal?  Did I hear her tell Demetria to trap Roger Bobb by getting pregnant?  Then say she was joking? But then follow with she wasn't really joking? 

(Blank stare)

Kenya and her digs have not taught her a thing!  She threw a dig at Nene in her one on one interview saying her edges will take a long time to grow back.  And then calling Phae and Slim-pollo were an episode of lock down.  But she's always crying and acting as if the ladies pick on her for no reason.  I don't get it.  Have the same don't give a damn attitude when "they send for you" as when you "extend the mess invite" to them!


----------



## bag-princess

that hair - and cynthia's gargantuan butt in those pants!  there is no way she is the hot model she keeps trying to claim to be!!  she would not fit into any designer's clothes and we all know that!


----------



## Sassys

mama13drama99 said:


> View attachment 2839352
> 
> 
> Not surprised!  The episode wasn't even an hour old and folks had gone in hard.  I totally missed the face/make-up because I was too caught up with the head mop!
> 
> Edited:
> 
> I just caught NeNe say that she was about to LUNCH her new collection.  I'm watching again.  In the preview for the next scene that's what she said as clear as day light to me!  Can someone confirm?



Why does her jaw always look darker then the rest of her face. It looks like a beard.


----------



## mama13drama99

bag-princess said:


> that hair - and cynthia's gargantuan butt in those pants!  there is no way she is the hot model she keeps trying to claim to be!!  she would not fit into any designer's clothes and we all know that!




Is it me or do all of them, except NeNe, gave butts that change (grow and shrink) from picture to picture and episode to episode?


----------



## bag-princess

mama13drama99 said:


> Is it me or do all of them, except NeNe, gave butts that change (grow and shrink) from picture to picture and episode to episode?




cynthia has always been thick back there but yea -  it looks like it has gotten worse!

phaedra's has always talked about her donkey butt and i have not seen any change other than she has lost some weight since that stupid husband of hers has been gone!  other than him i mean!  LOL

porsha has a lot of behind,too. 

poor claudia has none!

and yea nene is tall and bigger but she is not "fat" big!


----------



## mama13drama99

bag-princess said:


> cynthia has always been thick back there but yea -  it looks like it has gotten worse!
> 
> phaedra's has always talked about her donkey butt and i have not seen any change other than she has lost some weight since that stupid husband of hers has been gone!  other than him i mean!  LOL
> 
> porsha has a lot of behind,too.
> 
> poor claudia has none!
> 
> and yea nene is tall and bigger but she is not "fat" big!




I think you're right about Phea losing weight and it making her appear to look different than what I recall.  

I think they all do crash diets for the most part.  Or small procedures.  There maybe some workout routines...I don't doubt that, but I wonder how consistent.  I'm sure there are some shapers used as well.  Which is all fine. 

I have some pictures to share.  The still shots, just as they are for a host of others, get touched up...lots!  Sometimes it's pathetically obvious too!


----------



## StylishMD

bag-princess said:


> MJ knows how to work kandi - and kandi lets her!!!
> 
> she is taking meds to keep her from having an aneurysm!!!!   get out of here with that mess!


Unless she is referring to high blood pressure then NO! She is a piece of work that lady and SO manipulative


----------



## mama13drama99

All from IG.  The sourced account is visible.


----------



## Sassys

mama13drama99 said:


> View attachment 2839377
> View attachment 2839378
> 
> View attachment 2839381
> View attachment 2839382
> View attachment 2839383
> 
> 
> All from IG.  The sourced account is visible.



What exactly are we suppose to be looking at here?


----------



## mama13drama99

Well, I guess the truce between Cynthia and NeNe is short lived.  And Peter is from and center involving himself. 

NeNe's picture was just interesting.

And Kenya's picture is from the photo shoot in tonight's episode.

So nothing in particular.


----------



## bag-princess

well peter you are a *****.......so yea.

and you still moaning about it and bringing it up just proves Nene was on the money!


----------



## mama13drama99

Warning: I'm about to be petty. 

I meant to ask...what did you guys think about Kandi's aunt praying/saying grace at the cook out?  

I know...I feel ashamed...a tad bit...but it passed before I finished typing...


----------



## sgj99

mama13drama99 said:


> Warning: I'm about to be petty.
> 
> *I meant to ask...what did you guys think about Kandi's aunt praying/saying grace at the cook out?
> *
> I know...I feel ashamed...a tad bit...but it passed before I finished typing...



it wasn't much of a prayer, more of a "hey everybody, glad you're here, now let's eat, amen."


----------



## mama13drama99

sgj99 said:


> it wasn't much of a prayer, more of a "hey everybody, glad you're here, now let's eat, amen."




And that's exactly the take away I had!!!!  I look up at the screen very confused!!!! Like, did I miss something????


----------



## Ginger Tea

This is December 2014 and Peter is still Tweeting about Nene, etc., how stale.


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> This is December 2014 and Peter is still Tweeting about Nene, etc., how stale.





thank you!!!   that is exactly what i am talking about.  like the ***** she said he was!  
he keeps proving her right.


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> lawd have mercy!!!!   it is even worse in a still pic like this!!!!   what in the hell was my girl thinking!!!!!




Lol! Ima need my girl to quit slippin'.


----------



## tamshac77

mama13drama99 said:


> And what's up with Claudia?  What is her deal?  Did I hear her tell Demetria to trap Roger Bobb by getting pregnant?  Then say she was joking? But then follow with she wasn't really joking?
> 
> (Blank stare)
> 
> Kenya and her digs have not taught her a thing!  She threw a dig at Nene in her one on one interview saying her edges will take a long time to grow back.  And then calling Phae and Slim-pollo were an episode of lock down.  But she's always crying and acting as if the ladies pick on her for no reason.  I don't get it.  Have the same don't give a damn attitude when "they send for you" as when you "extend the mess invite" to them!




I know! Kenya is SO annoying. I have to fast forward her every time. 



bag-princess said:


> that hair - and cynthia's gargantuan butt in those pants!  there is no way she is the hot model she keeps trying to claim to be!!  she would not fit into any designer's clothes and we all know that!




Cynthia has made a complete 360. Her attitude, face, and butt...her butt is HUGE this season. What is up?


----------



## Ladybug09

mama13drama99 said:


> View attachment 2839352
> 
> 
> Not surprised!  The episode wasn't even an hour old and folks had gone in hard.  I totally missed the face/make-up because I was too caught up with the head mop!
> 
> Edited:
> 
> I just caught NeNe say that she was about to LUNCH her new collection.  I'm watching again.  In the preview for the next scene that's what she said as clear as day light to me!  Can someone confirm?



That too light makeup and bad contouring is Not the business!


----------



## tamshac77

DC-Cutie said:


> Da brat is damn hear 45 years old, walking around the club with a backpack!
> 
> Off and on for 7/8 years and still haven't figured out a balance.... Hmmmm...




Lol at Da Brat comment!


----------



## zaara10

A video release party & no video played. How embarrassing. Someone should've played it on their iPhone. 
Demetria's outfit was a mess. 
I really like Claudia so far. She's down to earth, funny & beautiful.
Did Riley have her headphones on for the whole bbq? That's rude. How old is she?


----------



## bag-princess

zaara10 said:


> A video release party & no video played. How embarrassing. Someone should've played it on their iPhone.
> Demetria's outfit was a mess.
> I really like Claudia so far. She's down to earth, funny & beautiful.
> *Did Riley have her headphones on for the whole bbq? That's rude. How old is she?*



i hate to say it - but she acts like a stuck up brat!!  i was wondering how long she had those beats on myself walking around like she could not be bothered.  and she is a really big girl,too!! good lawd where did all that come from?? 


but i am going to have to disagree with you about claudia - she is messy as can be. 
i see her.




tamshac77 said:


> Lol! Ima need my girl to quit slippin'.



indeed!!

i done told nene - i can hook her up with one of these college girls that do hair for extra money!  they make you weep they are so good at it!http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## bag-princess

looks like people are trying to find out more about miss D.


----------



## djsmom

Lol


----------



## DrDior

So, basically what Peter is saying is that they're so broke they need RHOA to eat?  

Maybe they should give him a show and call it the Real Deadbeats of Atlanta?


----------



## bag-princess

DrDior said:


> So, basically what Peter is saying is that they're so broke they need RHOA to eat?
> 
> Maybe they should give him a show and call it the Real Deadbeats of Atlanta?




wasn't he claiming a a few months ago that they - the guys behind the women  - were supposed to get their own show?


----------



## mama13drama99

bag-princess said:


> wasn't he claiming a a few months ago that they - the guys behind the women  - were supposed to get their own show?




I hope not.  Block it Jesus!


----------



## swags

I don't understand why Claudia is on and I'm tired of her cat jokes. Pervert. 


I am not a fan of Peter but I understand why he would be angry at Nene. However, Cynthia is not an interesting cast member and she probably should have been let go. I would gotten rid of her before Porsha.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Found it interesting when Cynthia modeled during fashion week, her walk was not up to par.  If this is what you do for a living, your business, have a modeling agency,walk should be on point. She had a run-of-the mill walk. What happened?


----------



## Sweetpea83

djsmom said:


> Lol


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> Found it interesting when Cynthia modeled during fashion week, her walk was not up to par.  If this is what you do for a living, your business, have a modeling agency,walk should be on point. She had a run-of-the mill walk. What happened?





and whose show was she in again??    you would think from her bragging that she was walking for one of the top 5 fashion houses!


----------



## Ginger Tea

bag-princess said:


> and whose show was she in again??    you would think from her bragging that she was walking for one of the top 5 fashion houses!




That too.


----------



## macde90

Hello all. Y'all are quite entertaining and make some good observations about one of my guilty pleasures.  I have been on tPF since last year over on the Coach and Dooney pages and had no idea you ladies were over here talking a bout the RHoA! I wanted to introduce myself and invite myself back before Sunday night.


----------



## macde90

Maybe nerves got the best of her? Eta: Cynthia.


----------



## macde90

sgj99 said:


> it wasn't much of a prayer, more of a "hey everybody, glad you're here, now let's eat, amen."


Yeah, it was wasn't it? I was ok with it though. You know that family is not real churchy. Not the way them auntee's like to turn up.


----------



## bag-princess

macde90 said:


> Maybe nerves got the best of her?





oh no!!!  not miss "i'm cynthia bailey. now what else is going on??"  she needs to view that footage and she will see she did not have anything going on!


----------



## bag-princess

macde90 said:


> Yeah, it was wasn't it? I was ok with it though. You know that family is not real churchy. *Not the way them auntee's like to turn up*.





please!  those are the ones that be sitting on the first pew all under the preacher!!


----------



## michie

swags said:


> I don't understand why Claudia is on and I'm tired of her cat jokes. Pervert.
> 
> 
> I am not a fan of Peter but I understand why he would be angry at Nene. However, Cynthia is not an interesting cast member and she probably should have been let go. I would gotten rid of her before Porsha.



Oh, Claudia, Claudia, Claudia...Funky Dineva tweeted when Claudia made her on-screen appearance, asking what the viewers thought of her. Ofcourse, I said she was boring and "needed to talk about Lamar Odom or something..." She replied to the tweet with a sassy, "Why? I didn't date him, did you?" Wellllllll. I sure did let her know that I never even said they dated! So, then she goes off, saying she was tired of ppl saying that about her LOL.


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> Oh, Claudia, Claudia, Claudia...Funky Dineva tweeted when Claudia made her on-screen appearance, asking what the viewers thought of her. Ofcourse, I said she was boring and "needed to talk about Lamar Odom or something..." She replied to the tweet with a sassy, "Why? I didn't date him, did you?" Wellllllll. I sure did let her know that I never even said they dated! So, then she goes off, saying she was tired of ppl saying that about her LOL.





what else is there to talk about??  she is so boring!  at least if she spoke about that i would pay a little more attention to her instead of getting up and going to the bathroom!


----------



## Ginger Tea

macde90 said:


> Maybe nerves got the best of her? Eta: Cynthia.




Not Miss Talent Agency, scouting young models to teach them the ropes. If you're walking for Fashion Week, instead of wasting air time talking about old stuff, like Nene not being a friend, etc., you would be in the mirror, in your own agency practicing. Makes no sense.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

zaara10 said:


> A video release party & no video played. How embarrassing. Someone should've played it on their iPhone.




This reminded me of "a fashion show with no fashions... how dreadful."


----------



## bag-princess

WhitleyGilbert said:


> This reminded me of "a fashion show with no fashions...* how dreadful*."







get rid of cynthia and claudia - and bring back dwight!


----------



## sgj99

WhitleyGilbert said:


> This reminded me of "a fashion show with no fashions... how dreadful."



yes it did!  i thought the same thing 

question:  what is Claudia's tag line?  i can't catch the last part - "_don't hate me because i'm beautiful, hate because i'm  ..._


----------



## bag-princess

sgj99 said:


> yes it did!  i thought the same thing
> 
> question:  what is Claudia's tag line?  i can't catch the last part - "_don't hate me because i'm beautiful, hate because i'm  ..._





"here to stay"   
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## immigratty

Sassys said:


> WWHL - To cold here for this -- PIC ON PG 272



so this "Good Christian girl" is anti-gay but not anti slutbag attire?! I can't stand Porsha, and that dress is awful, regardless of the temperature. SHE'S NOT WEARING ANY UNDERWEAR!!


----------



## immigratty

Jeneen said:


> Porscha is beautiful!
> 
> I love David Tutera.



Porsha looks like a bug, and for real, let'ls see her without all that make up, weave, lashes, and sans the fake boobs, [like all other actresses in hollywood] but quick to call someone else [namely Kenya] fake, she's always saying Kenya wears contacts NOT...weave NOT, and has had her butt done. smh


----------



## Jeneen

immigratty said:


> Porsha looks like a bug, and for real, let'ls see her without all that make up, weave, lashes, and sans the fake boobs, [like all other actresses in hollywood] but quick to call someone else [namely Kenya] fake, she's always saying Kenya wears contacts NOT...weave NOT, and has had her butt done. smh



 I saw P with her sister in the last episode and you can see how less "done" her sister is without all of P's extras. I still think she's beautiful though. 

I've always wondered about K's eyes... So they're not contacts?


----------



## Deleted member 471265

Jeneen said:


> I saw P with her sister in the last episode and you can see how less "done" her sister is without all of P's extras. I still think she's beautiful though.
> 
> I've always wondered about K's eyes... So they're not contacts?



I think Porsha's sister is a lot prettier than Porsha.


----------



## bag-princess

spritz said:


> I think Porsha's sister is a lot prettier than Porsha.



oh no!!  not even.



immigratty said:


> so this "Good Christian girl" is anti-gay but not anti slutbag attire?! I can't stand Porsha, and that dress is awful, regardless of the temperature. SHE'S NOT WEARING ANY UNDERWEAR!!




alot of good christian's are because let's just be real - that is what the bible is against.

as for kenya's hair - yea she does sometime add a little bit extra to her hair.  anyone can see that!    she may not be pushing a line of hair like porsha but she is not all natural all the time either.


----------



## bag-princess

*Christmas At The Biermann House 2014  Kim Zolciak Biermann Shows Off 10 Carat Diamond Ring*



Kim Zolciak Bierman, the 36-year-old *Real Housewives Of Atlanta* and *Dont Be Tardy* star shared a picture of a fantastic ring on instagram.


_Oh hi 10 carats!! 
_

 Along with their children, Kroy Jr. (KJ), Kash, and twins Kane and  Kaia, Kim also has teenagers daughters Briele and Ariana from previous  relationships.
 The family all spent Christmas together at home, with Kim sharing pictures of her family celebrating the holiday.


pics - 

http://realitywives.net/blogs/christmas-at-the-biermann-house-2014/


----------



## swags

Nene is mean, pretending to make up and then saying her and Cynthia can go to lunch in a couple years.


Mama Joyce is a nasty woman. Kandi should cut her off for awhile, maybe MJ would lighten up on her stubborn attitude.


----------



## GoldengirlNY

I think nene and Cynthia faked it for the show. Something in their contract about no one refusing to film with other cast members and such. 
I wouldn't trust Cynthia either.


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> Nene is mean, pretending to make up and* then saying her and Cynthia can go to lunch in a couple years.
> *
> Mama Joyce is a nasty woman. Kandi should cut her off for awhile, maybe MJ would lighten up on her stubborn attitude.






GoldengirlNY said:


> I think nene and Cynthia faked it for the show. Something in their contract about no one refusing to film with other cast members and such.
> *I wouldn't trust Cynthia either.*






i was just about to say the same thing - i would not trust cynthia as far as i could throw her!!!

and that goes double for kenya!  i would not want to hug that rattle snake either!


----------



## swags

I think Cynthia would take Nene back but Peter will talk her out of it.


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> I think Cynthia would take Nene back but Peter will talk her out of it.





ITA!  it is so obvious that she wants to be friends with her again - she said she missed her.  but peter is still being a little ***** about being called a little *****!     his wittle feelings were hurt!


----------



## zaara10

swags said:


> Nene is mean, pretending to make up and then saying her and Cynthia can go to lunch in a couple years.
> 
> 
> Mama Joyce is a nasty woman. Kandi should cut her off for awhile, maybe MJ would lighten up on her stubborn attitude.




+1
The whole sit down was phony & pointless. Nene & Porsha were just plain a$$holes. 
I can't see Todd & Kandi lasting long given her inability to take his POV when it comes to MJ.


----------



## swags

The Mama Joyce key thing irritated me too. Since MJ can't have a key to Kandi's house, MJ will not let Kandi have a key. The difference is  Kandi bought MJs and her boyfriend messed up the first house Kandi gave her.


----------



## mama13drama99

I got home and midnight. Watched. Then logged on here and was sooo surprised that no one had posted anything.  I guess everyone was recovering from the holiday and preparing for work (for those who had to return today).  After my shocking evening at a local "hole in the wall" I was too tired and annoyed to post, I still am actually, but there was SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much in last night's episode that got under my skin so to speak.  I don't even know where to begin...

1) Pheadra's make up in the scene with her and her mom having lunch...it was awful!  It mad her look older than she already is.  2) And I hate the "way" they talk.  It's too much when they are both together, going back and forth.  I can't really explain it.  Here's an example, Pheadra says "chull-den".  But then they also have this drawl...not a southern drawl, it's like one they've made up.  IDK, but it gets on my nerves.

3) Joyce (yall know I refuse to call her momma anything!) Kandi, the sisters and the house key.  Sigh...enough already!  Kandi will find the new house vandalized just as the other one was. How insane did look when she sat at that table and said something along the line of having paid thousands of dollars for the house, all the while allowing herself to be bulldozed on having a key????  There's nothing that anyone here or anywhere that will make me change my thoughts on this right here: Kandi and Joyce are co-dependent!  They have a twisted relationship and it's unhealthy.  They both contribute and benefit from the dysfunction!  It makes Kandi proud to say, "That's my momma, I love her and I don't care what nobody say cause that's my momma!"  

Side note: Did we touch on the speech Joyce and her sisters last week? My mother and her sisters mispronounce words. They are probably older than Joyce, not sure about the ages of the other two.  My mom and her siblings grew up on a farm in the south. I think out of 12 kids, only graduated from college.  The 8 boys served in a branch of the military.  I used to be embarrassed by words such as "mens" (and not to show possession), but now that I'm older I understand (well, I think I do) some of the nuances of people born in that generation.  It doesn't bother me now, but if my mom and her siblings were on TV, I don't know that I could say the same.  

4) Kandi recapping what Sharon said while they visited her in NY...sigh...I've said this before: I want to punch Kandi.  I know violence is wrong and I know that so much of this mess I scripted and encouraged for TV, but it's supposed to be reality. In my real world, DILs wouldn't do that.  Even if they don't care for their MIL!  They wouldn't have shared the convo just to prevent further damage.  Kandi can't make Joyce do anything, include apologize. But she hasn't drawn a line, an extremely firm line, and say, "Momma, with all due respect (and I love you), you were wrong and out of line.  You don't have to like him or her, but you will have to be respectful of them! And not doing so will mean that I've got to implement some boundaries because I love and respect him (and Sharon)!" Is that or something similar difficult? I'm asking you all honesty as I'm not married (yet, pray that God moves and brings it to pass) and haven't been. 

I've said so much already, I don't want to touch on NeNe's meet-up at the Tavern, plus it may remind me of my experience at the one I was at last night. And I darn sure don't want to talk about Claudia's meet up with her Mom and Grandmother.  Yet, I will say that I was very taken about about her sharing that she and her mom have never said "I love you."  That's truly interesting.  I can't even imagine it and my immediate family and I aren't overly "I love you" with one another.  We've grown more to "love you" as we've gotten older.


----------



## sgj99

swags said:


> Nene is mean, pretending to make up and then saying her and Cynthia can go to lunch in a couple years.
> 
> 
> *Mama Joyce is a nasty woman. Kandi should cut her off *for awhile, maybe MJ would lighten up on her stubborn attitude.



at the very least she should stop telling everyone that she's going to support/respect her mother no matter what.  that woman has been so incredibly rude and disrespectful to Todd and his mother that she lost any right to respect a long time ago.  i'm so tired of hearing her say that she can't tell her mother what to say.  she's right, she can't but she can certainly make in clear that it's unacceptable to be so nasty to Kandi's new family.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I understand respecting your parents. But kandi is co-signing on Joyce's behavior and that isn't cool.


----------



## Sassys

Porsha Williams arrested 

Porsha Williams must be bucking for a promotion on RHOA -- because the chick who got demoted for having boring story lines ... just got arrested for blazing down an Atlanta highway.  

TMZ has learned the "Real Housewives" star was pulled over today for allegedly speeding -- cops say 78 mph in a 55 zone -- and they claim she was driving on a suspended license.

Cops hauled Porsha off to jail ... where she was booked. We're told she posted $1,726 to bond out. 

Still, she did some time. Hear that 'Housewives' producers? Porsha's gangsta now.

Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3NKfwNywQ


----------



## Ginger Tea

Cannot say I would be in a hurry to have lunch with Cynthia.  What's the rush? Took Cynthia months before telling Nene she felt disrespected even after the 'situation' between them was supposedly resolved and to confess this on national TV rather than go to her home and talk about it to boot.  That's not friendship. Because she said two years, doesn't necessarily mean it will be two years, but honestly don't see the rush. Once a person you consider a true friend hurts you, the guard will be up for quite some time even if you're both in a place where it's not as painful. Depending on the hurt, it's going to take a minute to get to meet me for lunch...


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> Cannot say I would be in a hurry to have lunch with Cynthia.  What's the rush? Took Cynthia months before telling Nene she felt disrespected even after the 'situation' between them was supposedly resolved and to confess this on national TV rather than go to her home and talk about it to boot.  That's not friendship. Because she said two years, doesn't necessarily mean it will be two years, but honestly don't see the rush. Once a person you consider a true friend hurts you, the guard will be up for quite some time even if you're both in a place where it's not as painful. Depending on the hurt, it's going to take a minute to get to meet me for lunch...




Exactly! Thank you! People act like nene should be jumping for joy when we all know the way Cynthia blows! I don't trust or like her!  I would be very wary around her.


----------



## macde90

I was out of town this weekend and didn't get a chance to watch the latest episode. It's not on demand either. I'll be back to comment once I watch the eposode.

Side note: Thicker Than Water is on "On Demand." Is anybody watching it?


----------



## Nahreen

I miss Sheree, her argument with Marlo in South Africa was hilarious. Atlanta brings none of the luxury you see in the RHOBH.


----------



## Swanky

*'Handcuffs are not a good look': Porsha Williams apologises after arrest and insists she was speeding to see her sick grandfather in hospital*

Porsha Williams has spoke out following her arrest for speeding in Atlanta this week.
The 33-year-old reality star was clocked going 78mph in a 55mph zone on an Atlanta highway, according to TMZ.
Williams was driving with a suspended license and booked at a jail. 
She told Dish Nation late on Monday: 'I was headed to visit my grandfather who is very ill with cancer in the hospital, and I was pulled over.
'I was wrong for speeding absolutely and apologize for putting anyone at risk. I tried to explain the situation to the officer and show him that all my paperwork was in order, but he refused.'  









Arrested again: Porsha Williams, shown in November in Atlanta, Georgia, was arrested on Monday for allegedly speeding on an Atlanta highway

She added: 'Handcuffs are not comfortable or a good look for anyone. I was released, [and] I have my license, my car, and my freedom.'
The star of The Real Housewives Of Atlanta was freed after posting a $1,726 bond.
A mugshot obtained by TMZ showed Williams make-up free and smiling with her long hair down.
Williams earlier this year turned herself into authorities after a warrant was issued for attacking reality show co-star Kenya Moore.








Reality star: Williams, shown earlier this month in New York City, also was arrested in April on a battery charge for her attack on Kenya Moore during the show's reunion special

The attack took place during the taping of the show's reunion show in March and Williams turned herself in to the Fulton County Sheriff's Office in April on a simple misdemeanor battery charge.
The reality star had her mugshot taken and later was released after posting a $2,000 bond.
Williams was demoted to a recurring position for the current seventh season of the hit Bravo show.








Reunion brawl: Bravo host Andy Cohen tried to restrain Williams during the reunion brawl

She was featured on Sunday's episode making peace with Moore during a night out brokered by NeNe Leakes.
Leakes invited Williams, Moore and Cynthia Bailey out so the women could resolve their differences and move forward on the show amicably.
The two women took responsibility for their roles in the fight and hugged each other. 







Battery charge: Williams is shown in her April mugshot after turning herself into authorities


Porsha Williams talks about failed marriage to Kordell Stewart







Williams was formerly married to ex-professional football player Kordell Stewart but their divorce was finalised in December 2013.
The pair had wed in a televised celebration held in May 2011 on WE tv's Platinum Weddings.
Their marriage split was chronicled over the course of seasons 5 and 6 of The Real Housewives Of Atlanta.








Hugging it out: Williams and Moore hugged on Sunday night's episode of The Real Housewives Of Atlanta


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2891409/Handcuffs-not-good-look-Porsha-Williams-apologises-arrest-insists-speeding-sick-grandfather-hospital.html#ixzz3NPdZdUJa


----------



## Bentley1

Nahreen said:


> I miss Sheree, her argument with Marlo in South Africa was hilarious. Atlanta brings none of the luxury you see in the RHOBH.




LOL! I forget all about that! I absolutely loved that "fight" it was such a joke, I had to keep rewinding. Truly comical.


----------



## sgj99

Nahreen said:


> I miss Sheree, her argument with Marlo in South Africa was hilarious. *Atlanta brings none of the luxury you see in the RHOBH*.



no, they don't.  the clothes are too flashy, just too much.  same with NJ.  BH and NY have the best wardrobes by far.


----------



## Michele26

IMO, with the exception of crazy Ramona NY women are the best dressed.


----------



## sgj99

Michele26 said:


> IMO, with the exception of crazy Ramona NY women are the best dressed.



yes, i agree.  it's fashionable, on-trend but not the "flashy/trashy, hey everyone look at me" style that the Atlanta and New Jersey women favor.


----------



## GaudyGirl

If I never see another bandage dress ever again it will be too soon, though.


----------



## Jeneen

Brandi has a far better body than I do, but I didn't think that dress was very flattering on her back/hips, and the boobs seemed dangerous.


----------



## Nahreen

I am curious if Porsha have any money or is dependent on staying relevant on Rhoatl.? She portayed herself as having everything when married to Cordell.


----------



## Nahreen

I just watched the third episode of the season. Why does no kids want a "normal" job. I'm following all the series. It is all about modeling, clothing lines etc. It is only Vickies daughter that got a normal nursing job.


----------



## Nahreen

Man Porscha annoys the hell out of me at that resataurant when she was late meeting Cynthia.


----------



## lulilu

Do Kandi and her family really only use plastic cups and forks?  Yikes.

And who is criticizing Claudia's look when they are wearing a long blonde scarecrow wig?


----------



## Sassys

lulilu said:


> Do Kandi and her family really only use plastic cups and forks?  Yikes.



I personally find it strange, but I know a handful of people who only use paper plates and plastic cups (they use the real stuff on special occasions). The reason they say is because they don't want to wash dishes.


----------



## Sassys

Phaedra's front door is weird. It's like there is no porch/entryway/walkway


----------



## Sassys

Uh kenya, if natural is better, please explain to me why you have fake Breast and butt????? Pot meet kettle!!!!


----------



## lulilu

Sassys said:


> I personally find it strange, but I know a handful of people who only use paper plates and plastic cups (they use the real stuff on special occasions). The reason they say is because they don't want to wash dishes.



I am sure they all have dish washers.


----------



## Sassys

lulilu said:


> I am sure they all have dish washers.



One does, the others do not. It's very common for people to do this.


----------



## mama13drama99

Sassys said:


> Uh kenya, if natural is better, please explain to me why you have fake Breast and butt????? Pot meet kettle!!!!




But called out NeNe for her procedures...smh!


----------



## Sassys

Wonder why Todd and Kandi don't wear wedding bands. Kandi only wears her engagement ring.


----------



## Sassys

Why does Demetria need to tell everybody her man's name. The woman asked how long is your relationship, not your man's name.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> One does, the others do not. *It's very common for people to do this*.





i don't know many people that do this at all everyday.   i do it with my guys on the weekends - i am the only girl in a house with 4 guys! - because i got tired of loading and unloading a dishwasher all.weekend.long!! they graze all the time and coming home to a sink full of dishes and every single utensil i owned dirty is not something i like coming home to after a fun day of shopping!


----------



## mama13drama99

speaking with regard to next week's episode, Kenya stirs up a lot of stuff.  Demetria's rant directed at Pheadra does not look good.  I'm with NeNe...we're not brand new friends!   What's worst is Kenya still throwing sharp daggers in her interviews. 

I'm tired of the staged trips.  I need the producers to come up with something else.  Watching celebrity apprentice (wanting to see Kenya and Brandi unfold) makes me think the housewives show need to show are more meaningful charity work, not a one scene event.  I know they won't do away with the petty drama, but my goodness, it's old.  The drama and fallouts rotate among them from season to season.  Most "work" is self-serving, which is okay, I guess I'm just really for them to add another layer or direction.


----------



## mama13drama99

Sassys said:


> One does, the others do not. It's very common for people to do this.




I know of a few households, full families and one/two people dwellings, that do this as well.  One in particular doesn't buy dish detergent (and that's not something I put forth effort to attempt to comprehend!).


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kenya's skin isn't in the best condition..


----------



## zaara10

So do we know if Gocha was telling the truth? Roger-Bob sure is one shady a$$ man! 
I wonder what nene's issue is w/ Claudia. It can't just be that she's friends w/ Kenya. Nene calls her a whore in PR.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Kenya's skin isn't in the best condition..




surely she has enough money - or her rich african boyfriend does! :giggles: - so that she can go see a good dermatologist!  





demetria demetria!!!

roger bob - lawd how i hate that name!!!!! - has lied to her for sooooo long that she regurgitates that mess he has been feeding her for years like it is the gospel! the D is exquisite  and this is her man on and off for over 8 years now and how much she loves him and how they had to keep it quite because they were working together.......!!   someone please inform her how long HofP has been off the air now!   he has had more than enough time to loudly and clearly claim her as his woman! and it was bad enough that after yet another speech of how glorious their relationship is  she finds out that the big fool has been making an even bigger fool of her.  but then she says to cynthia she trusts him and what they have.  what exactly is that girl????

then next week she has the nerve to try and go in on phaedra about her being with Roger Bob for 8years and Apollo serving 8yrs - pure ignorance!!!
of course she is embarrassed - and she should be!!!! - but why the need to take it out on Phae!   go home and deal with your on again/off again 8 year boyfriend like you need to do!!



and we all know cynthia is not the brightest!!  if her brain was as big as her butt she would be dangerous!!  she said recently about peter "he is my husband and my money is his money! i really don't care what the haters say!"  oh lawd!!!  cynthia - peter feels that your money is his,too honey.  too bad you can't say the same for his money because.....oh yea!!! he has none - have you noticed that???



http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## macde90

Why was a naked girl on laying on the table? Demetria already knew her boyfriend dates other girls but I think she was just embarrassed about having one of those other girls say it out loud, to her face AND in front of her friends. All of this embarrassment and Demetria still didn&#8217;t get a peach. She needs a new manager.

At least, NeNe&#8217;s manager knows what he is doing. He steered her toward the Broadway show that would show her to be more versatile. Maybe they listen to the fans who say she plays the same role over and over again. Meh, who knows? I enjoyed her scenes with Gregg. I order stuff and then wait to open it too. 

I can&#8217;t stand Kenya. Porsha shouldn&#8217;t have cussed her out though, at least not on camera. 

Todd is really trying to class Kandi up some but dude might have to face that he is really fighting a losing battle. I wouldn&#8217;t spend holidays with Joyce, either.

Did the foreclosed landlord own the Baily agency building too? Did it close too? Cynthia and Peter confuse me. They are good-looking though. 

I know this is mean but something about Phaedra&#8217;s mom really annoys me. She reminds me of that really mean schoolteacher that liked to rap knuckles and paddle behinds. I take a break, make a snack, use the bathroom, or whatever when she is on the screen. Phaedra was good with the babies though. She snatched Dillen when he popped Ayden in the head with the sippy cup. That&#8217;s exactly what I would have done.

Apollo acts like a spoiled brat. Not dumb, just immature and silly.

Claudia looks exactly like her mother. Granny was something else though. She was funny and sharp. She did not act like she was 90 years old at all.  Claudia gave me a pandering vibe when they were at dinner. Sort of like &#8220;Look at me. I&#8217;m so pretty. Can you believe this is old black lady is my grandma? &#8221; (Nope, don&#8217;t like Claudia).


----------



## bag-princess

macde90 said:


> Why was a naked girl on laying on the table? Demetria already knew her boyfriend dates other girls but I think *she was just embarrassed about having one of those other girls say it out loud, to her face AND in front of her friends.* All of this embarrassment and Demetria still didnt get a peach. She needs a new manager.





as nene keeps reminding these chicken heads - they ain't friends!  stop trying to make it happen.  and ITA with you she was embarrassed - and she should be!!  after that big speech she insists on giving every time she mentions "his" name she looked like a fool!   and trying to take it out on phae is going to make her look like a bigger fool!   she was bound to run into some of his "exquisite" friends one day!!


----------



## Sassys

Claudia is a brave/crazy person to show her feet. Years ago I too had hammer time in my shoes (had 2 foot surgeries to fix them and now LOVE my feet), but I never ever showed my feet before surgery and never wore open toe shoes (now I am a shoe/sandal junkie).

I saw pic of her at the beach last week and her feet look the same, so she has yet to have surgery. Cosmetic Foot surgery was the best thing I ever did. It was worth the 8 weeks of surgical shoe and pins. She doesn't work a 9-5 job and doesn't need to be on her feet after the surgery nor would she have to miss work, so I am curious to find out, why she won't have the surgery.


----------



## tomz_grl

Sassys said:


> Claudia is a brave/crazy person to show her feet. Years ago I too had hammer time in my shoes (had 2 foot surgeries to fix them and now LOVE my feet), but I never ever showed my feet before surgery and never wore open toe shoes (now I am a shoe/sandal junkie).
> 
> I saw pic of her at the beach last week and her feet look the same, so she has yet to have surgery. Cosmetic Foot surgery was the best thing I ever did. It was worth the 8 weeks of surgical shoe and pins. She doesn't work a 9-5 job and doesn't need to be on her feet after the surgery nor would she have to miss work, so I am curious to find out, why she won't have the surgery.


 
That's really a shame when she has nice toenails...


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Claudia is a brave/crazy person to show her feet. .






OMG!!!!  she should never remove her shoes!!!


----------



## bag-princess

gocha and nene are my favorite's!!!http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Nahreen

Why do some gay men wear womens shoes? Looks like it is very uncomfortable.

I'm still catching up with the Atl show.


----------



## bag-princess

*Demetria Responds to the Rumors*



lawd she is in serious denial!!!


--------------------------------------



That was fun, huh? LOL!




I went to *Kandi's*  sexy party in an effort to get to know these ladies a bit better,  relax, and enjoy a Kandi Koated Nightand 2-year-old tea gets spilled by  random girl #673 hoping for a cameo?! I actually feel bad for her. You  need that light so badly that you'd openly confess that your shining  moment came from being on your back?! Girl! Never again admit to being a  sock (Definition: Something to keep his stuff warm during the cold  moment of a break up).  

I have made it known that Roger and I have been in (and out) of  our relationship over the span of 8 years. "Blue's Clues" happened when  we were not together.




What he does when we are not together is not my concern and vice  versa. The only issue I had was why this old tea was spilling on Kandi's  carpet in front of all these people, most of whom I am just getting to  know. I couldn't understand why this temp from 2 years ago, who claims  to be in a fulfilling relationship, felt that needed to be shared in  that way. But there we sat.  

My reaction:
There are levels to being a woman. In me, there's  the Chick (cool, fun, sexy), the Lady (classy, sophisticated), and then  there's that B (definition not necessary). See, the way my B is set up,  once she's on deck, that's it. There's no filter, pity, or returning  from that. I tried to be the Chick and the Lady that I am through that  whole thing, but at that moment B knocked Chick and Lady out the way and  raced to the front of my mouth! *So I felt the best thing to do was  graciously get up and leave. Beyonce said it best: "Of course some sh--  might go down when it's a billion dollars on an elevator."* *My  relationship with my mogul has them coming for me, honey! LOL! But me  and that Roger Bobb, we're good!*






http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...demetria-responds-to-the-rumors?cid=rhoa_blog


----------



## Nahreen

I feel embarrassing when I see Kandi not telling her mum off when she acts stupid and instead runs of and buys her a new house.


----------



## mama13drama99

bag-princess said:


> *Demetria Responds to the Rumors*
> 
> 
> 
> lawd she is in serious denial!!!
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> That was fun, huh? LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to *Kandi's*  sexy party in an effort to get to know these ladies a bit better,  relax, and enjoy a Kandi Koated Nightand 2-year-old tea gets spilled by  random girl #673 hoping for a cameo?! I actually feel bad for her. You  need that light so badly that you'd openly confess that your shining  moment came from being on your back?! Girl! Never again admit to being a  sock (Definition: Something to keep his stuff warm during the cold  moment of a break up).
> 
> I have made it known that Roger and I have been in (and out) of  our relationship over the span of 8 years. "Blue's Clues" happened when  we were not together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What he does when we are not together is not my concern and vice  versa. The only issue I had was why this old tea was spilling on Kandi's  carpet in front of all these people, most of whom I am just getting to  know. I couldn't understand why this temp from 2 years ago, who claims  to be in a fulfilling relationship, felt that needed to be shared in  that way. But there we sat.
> 
> My reaction:
> There are levels to being a woman. In me, there's  the Chick (cool, fun, sexy), the Lady (classy, sophisticated), and then  there's that B (definition not necessary). See, the way my B is set up,  once she's on deck, that's it. There's no filter, pity, or returning  from that. I tried to be the Chick and the Lady that I am through that  whole thing, but at that moment B knocked Chick and Lady out the way and  raced to the front of my mouth! *So I felt the best thing to do was  graciously get up and leave. Beyonce said it best: "Of course some sh--  might go down when it's a billion dollars on an elevator."* *My  relationship with my mogul has them coming for me, honey! LOL! But me  and that Roger Bobb, we're good!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...demetria-responds-to-the-rumors?cid=rhoa_blog




The Celebritea (or one of those outfits) used this well know phase on IG to sum her and her need to keep putting the 8 year relationship out for world to see: What's understood need not be explained! (They also added that most of the world didn't have a clue Mr. Two First Names existed before his debut on the show and that most likely no one cared/s about their "relationship".  I can attest to that, and still don't see why this is a story line.)

When my mom taught me that saying years ago she included, "The truth needs no defense!"


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> *Demetria Responds to the Rumors*
> 
> 
> 
> lawd she is in serious denial!!!
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------
> 
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...demetria-responds-to-the-rumors?cid=rhoa_blog



Uh, if they weren't together, she would have said that and not run out the room. She would have said, "oh, okay, that was during the time we weren't together, so it's in the past and we have moved on". End of conversation. 

If Roger Bobb is so damn great, you would have sat there and said "well, that was then and he is with me now". Demetria is so full of it, and this tells me she is going to be another damn bird, staying with a man for as long as he allows her to be there, just so she can be in his pocket and get a ring.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Uh, if they weren't together, she would have said that and not run out the room. She would have said, "oh, okay, that was during the time we weren't together, so it's in the past and we have moved on". End of conversation.
> 
> If Roger Bobb is so damn great, you would have sat their and said "well, that was then and he is with me now". Demetria is so full of it,* and this tells me she is going to be another damn bird,* staying with a man for as long as he allows her to be there, just so she can be in his pocket and get a ring.





she already is!!  

i don't know what she is trying to call herself with this "we have been on and off for over 8 years!  i honestly think in her bird brain that is something to be proud of! some kind of accomplishment!   yea - that is bird mentallity at work Sassys!


----------



## macde90

Um....what is a bird?


----------



## keodi

lulilu said:


> *Do Kandi and her family really only use plastic cups and forks*?  Yikes.
> 
> And who is criticizing Claudia's look when they are wearing a long blonde scarecrow wig?



From my understanding, plastic cups and utensils are used because  for editing reasons. It's a requirment by production.


----------



## GaudyGirl

:lolots:   She said Nene's hair looks like a package of uncooked Ramen noodles.  Must...stop...laughing... Can't breathe...


----------



## Tivo

Phaedra said Apollo is leaving for his "mandatory vacation."!:lolots::lolots:


----------



## sgj99

i just caught up on the latest episode and i'm finally convinced that Kandi is just stupid.  the whole game of tying up two people who don't get along was ridiculous and then to not understand why Nene and Cynthia or Porsha and Kenya don't want to be strapped together was stupid on her part.  she seemed to totally have no clue as to why they didn't want to participate in her little game.


----------



## mama13drama99

sgj99 said:


> i just caught up on the latest episode and i'm finally convinced that Kandi is just stupid.  the whole game of tying up two people who don't get along was ridiculous and then to not understand why Nene and Cynthia or Porsha and Kenya don't want to be strapped together was stupid on her part.  she seemed to totally have no clue as to why they didn't want to participate in her little game.




Lord have mercy!!!!  I just almost peed on myself!  That first sentence is everything!!!!

I think she's trying to play peacemaker big time this season.  She invited Kenya to some exercise class and apologized for how things went down with Apollo (after he admitted to lying on her).  She scheduled the first reconciliation meeting for all of the girls.  She thought it was cute that Apollo was forcing himself on Pheadra and that Pheadra was tolerant of him while at Demetria's video viewing party. Kandi even said something about it being cute.  

She IS STUPID!!!!!


----------



## bag-princess

Tivo said:


> Phaedra said Apollo is leaving for his "mandatory vacation."!:lolots::lolots:






lawd phae!!!   this is why i love her. :lolots:


and yes - kandi is just that stupid.
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## DrDior

keodi said:


> From my understanding, plastic cups and utensils are used because  for editing reasons. It's a requirment by production.



Well, that's weird. They don't use plastic cups and utensils at Yolanda's house.


----------



## keodi

DrDior said:


> Well, that's weird. They don't use plastic cups and utensils at Yolanda's house.



The production crew is different for the Beverly Hills Housewives


----------



## sgj99

mama13drama99 said:


> Lord have mercy!!!!  I just almost peed on myself!  That first sentence is everything!!!!
> 
> I think she's trying to play peacemaker big time this season.  She invited Kenya to some exercise class and apologized for how things went down with Apollo (after he admitted to lying on her).  She scheduled the first reconciliation meeting for all of the girls.*  She thought it was cute that Apollo was forcing himself on Pheadra* and that Pheadra was tolerant of him while at Demetria's video viewing party. Kandi even said something about it being cute.
> 
> She IS STUPID!!!!!


 
when Apollo was all over Phaedra at that ridiculous viewing party (the viewing of the video when there was no working video) and Kandi said something like:  "aaahhh, look at that, he loves her."  I wanted to reach through the screen and smack her!


----------



## adboy

Tivo said:


> Phaedra said Apollo is leaving for his "mandatory vacation."!:lolots::lolots:



Cracked me up too!


----------



## bag-princess

sgj99 said:


> when Apollo was all over Phaedra at that ridiculous viewing party (the viewing of the video when there was no working video) and Kandi said something like:  "aaahhh, look at that, he loves her." * I wanted to reach through the screen and smack her!*





so did i!   


but i had to settle and just call her a stupid ***** instead!  it wasn't the same though......http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## mama13drama99

sgj99 said:


> when Apollo was all over Phaedra at that ridiculous viewing party (the viewing of the video when there was no working video) and Kandi said something like:  "aaahhh, look at that, he loves her."  I wanted to reach through the screen and smack her!




Yes, ma'am!  Actually, Kandi has evoked that feeling in me in every episode so far!  I'm not liking that she's stirring up those feelings either.


----------



## mama13drama99

bag-princess said:


> so did i!
> 
> 
> but i had to settle and just call her a stupid ***** instead!  it wasn't the same though......http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




ROTFL...you are so silly (in a good way!)!


----------



## bag-princess

mama13drama99 said:


> ROTFL...you are so silly (in a good way!)!








kandi really works my last good nerve - and a lot of people on facebook and blogs are calling her out on her two-faced behavior.  we see her clearly but for some reason she is always described as the nicest one of the ladies or the one that never causes trouble!


----------



## New-New

bag-princess said:


> kandi really works my last good nerve - and a lot of people on facebook and blogs are calling her out on her two-faced behavior.  we see her clearly but for some reason she is always described as the nicest one of the ladies or the one that never causes trouble!



She's messy but she's very lowkey about it like I don't think she intends to instigate stuff but she do.


----------



## bag-princess

New-New said:


> She's messy but she's very lowkey about it like I don't think she intends to instigate stuff but she do.





ITA with you New!  she does it with that big smile on her face and people don't realize that she is being very messy until much later after it has happened.  IF they do at all.


----------



## lulilu

keodi said:


> From my understanding, plastic cups and utensils are used because  for editing reasons. It's a requirment by production.



That is possible, but they film in all sorts of restaurants etc where proper glasses and flatware are used.

(and I meant I was sure that Kandi's mom and aunts have dishwashers)  But no offense to those who use them -- they certain can come in handy.


----------



## Sassys

Another damn housewife cast memeber looking for an assistant; yet they have no job. SMH


----------



## starrynite_87

Sassys said:


> Another damn housewife cast memeber looking for an assistant; yet they have no job. SMH




If they were smart they would do like Sonja and just hire interns


----------



## Sassys

Porsha's bag looks suspect. It's to damn shiny and the handles look off.


----------



## Sassys

why do they need to tour each other's rooms?


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Porsha's bag looks suspect. It's to damn shiny and the handles look off.




it looked like patent leather!!





Sassys said:


> Another damn housewife cast memeber looking for an assistant; yet they have no job. SMH





why does she need an assistant to tell her "ain't nobody called for you again today!"
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## bag-princess

of course it had to be kenya that got demetria all puffed up and needing to say something to phaedra.


----------



## starrynite_87

bag-princess said:


> it looked like patent leather!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why does she need an assistant to tell her "ain't nobody called for you again today!"
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




OMG...I almost choked on my M&M &#128553;&#128553;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> it looked like patent leather!!



It looks like the bags the African men sell here on the streets in NYC


----------



## Sassys

Kenya Demetria did not bring them there. The production crew did.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Kenya Demetria did not bring them there. The production crew did.











does she honestly think we believe Demetria has the kind of coins to pay for this kind of trip for them all????


----------



## Sassys

this is why i would NEVER do a reality show with all women.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> does she honestly think we believe Demetria has the kind of coins to pay for this kind of trip for them all????



Clearly the real travel budget, went to their big trip later in the season. This trip was left over money in the travel budget.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> this is why i would NEVER do a reality show with all women.





this is why i do not hang around alot of women.


----------



## Sassys

Bride maid LMAO

Uh, Claudia is 42 and NeNe is 47. Please stop with the age jokes.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> this is why i do not hang around alot of women.



I would have gotten up, walked over to Demetria, told her have a good night and left to go have dinner alone.


----------



## sgj99

i think the complaining about the rooms is ridiculous.  each person got there own room.  they are only there for 3 nights.  looked liked they each had nice big beds and lovely bathrooms.  what a bunch of whiners!

i'm not a Claudia fan but i loved how she got in some fabulous and truthful digs at Nene.  i am so tired of everyone treating Nene like she's a Queen and i'm tired of her ego.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I would have gotten up, walked over to Demetria, told her have a good night and left to go have dinner alone.




exactly!




Sassys said:


> Bride maid LMAO
> 
> Uh, Claudia is 42 and NeNe is 47. Please stop with the age jokes.






by listening to her you would think she was in her 20's!!   and then she has the nerve to talk about the women and their catty petty behavior!  girl pick up a mirror please!!!


----------



## Sassys

sgj99 said:


> i think the complaining about the rooms is ridiculous.  each person got there own room.  they are only there for 3 nights.  looked liked they each had nice big beds and lovely bathrooms.  what a bunch of whiners!
> 
> i'm not a Claudia fan but i loved how she got in some fabulous and truthful digs at Nene.  i am so tired of everyone treating Nene like she's a Queen and i'm tired of her ego.



They were acting like it was a Motel 6. I personally did not like the hotel, but I would NEVER say it out loud; especially when it cost me nothng. I travel alot for business, and sometimes i have to visit accounts that are in non major cities and have to stay at hotels I wouldn't pick for personal vacations, but non were dirty, or unsafe. It's not a big deal.

I too am so sick of Nene thinking her sh&t don't stink.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> exactly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by listening to her you would think she was in her 20's!!   and then she has the nerve to talk about the women and their catty petty behavior!  girl pick up a mirror please!!!



I hate when women dig on another woman's age. Last time I checked no one gets younger, we all get older. Grow-up.


----------



## sgj99

Sassys said:


> They were acting like it was a Motel 6. I personally did not like the hotel, but I would NEVER say it out loud; especially when it cost me nothng. I travel alot for business, and sometimes i have to visit accounts that are in non major cities and have to stay at hotels I wouldn't pick for personal vacations, but non were dirty, or unsafe. It's not a big deal.
> 
> I too am so sick of Nene thinking her sh&t don't stink.



these women acted like they each needed a suite.  their attitudes were so ugly and nasty.

Nene is so miserable still being on the show.  obviously she needs the paycheck but she is her own worst enemy and is going to destroy her career with her ego out-of-check.  she's not even that good of an actress, all her roles have been Nene playing Nene.  she was so lively, real and fun to watch when the series began.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> *They were acting like it was a Motel 6.* I personally did not like the hotel, but I would NEVER say it out loud; especially when it cost me nothng. I travel alot for business, and sometimes i have to visit accounts that are in non major cities and have to stay at hotels I wouldn't pick for personal vacations, but non were dirty, or unsafe. It's not a big deal.
> I too am so sick of Nene thinking her sh&t don't stink.





every.single.time!!!!

my thing is - when you go to a beautiful place like that a hotel room is simply for sleeping and changing clothes!  you won't be in it all day and night anyway.


----------



## sgj99

bag-princess said:


> every.single.time!!!!
> 
> *my thing is - when you go to a beautiful place like that a hotel room is simply for sleeping and changing clothes!  you won't be in it all day and night anyway.*


*
*

my thoughts exactly.  the roof top deck looked lovely.  Phaedra even kept her complaining up right till she sat down to dinner - what a sour-puss!


----------



## bag-princess

sgj99 said:


> [/B]
> 
> my thoughts exactly.  the roof top deck looked lovely.  Phaedra even kept her complaining up right till she sat down to dinner - what a sour-puss!





i can feel phaedra - with all the drama she has going on in her life she doesn't feel like she needs to or wants to grin and fake it with those certain women.  it's too much effort.   and i would have a damn hard time too keeping quite when someone is always talking about her fabulous career and her exquisite boyfriend.......of 8 years!!   girl bye!!!


----------



## sgj99

bag-princess said:


> i can feel phaedra - with all the drama she has going on in her life she doesn't feel like she needs to or wants to grin and fake it with those certain women.  it's too much effort.   and i would have a damn hard time too keeping quite when someone is always talking about her fabulous career and her exquisite boyfriend.......of 8 years!!   girl bye!!!



she lost me when she sat down and the first thing that came out of her sneered mouth was how she didn't like her seat, she wanted to face the water.

and the bad publicity and humiliation Apollo has brought upon her public and personal life is of her own making, she married him when he was fresh out of prison.  he's never had remorse about his illegal activities so why did she think he wouldn't resort to that kind of nonsense again?  she prides herself on her intellect but that was really stupid.  both of them (Apollo and Phaedra) need to admit to their own mistakes and move on.  you can't let it go until you've recognized it.


----------



## bag-princess

sgj99 said:


> she lost me when she sat down and the first thing that came out of her sneered mouth was how she didn't like her seat, *she wanted to face the water.*
> 
> and the bad publicity and humiliation Apollo has brought upon her public and personal life is of her own making, she married him when he was fresh out of prison.  he's never had remorse about his illegal activities so why did she think he wouldn't resort to that kind of nonsense again?  she prides herself on her intellect but that was really stupid.  both of them (Apollo and Phaedra) need to admit to their own mistakes and move on.  you can't let it go until you've recognized it.





i think she really did not want to look at the person across from her!!


----------



## Bentley1

Porsha's bag was a mess. No way it was real.

As much as Nene has been getting on my nerves the past few seasons, I was team nene. Claudia can have several, not a fan of hers. Not to mention her reads on nene were lame, the worst one being her age attack. Last I checked, they both had a 4 in front of their age. 

Phaedra's reads on Demetria were on point, loved it!


----------



## zaara10

Sassys said:


> Bride maid LMAO
> 
> Uh, Claudia is 42 and NeNe is 47. Please stop with the age jokes.




I thought she said she they looked 20 yrs apart or something. Claudia does look much younger. Her comment about nene's wig looking like ramen noodles was HILARIOUS!!! But nene calling her a "half breed" was awful.


----------



## AECornell

I hope Nene gets a lot of backlash for that. That comment really shows what a vindictive person she is. She just wants to "win" and come off as the biggest and baddest when she says stuff. She says some really hateful things and then tries to play it off. They haven't shown her this season like in past seasons when she was truly a disgusting person. I can't stand her.



zaara10 said:


> I thought she said she they looked 20 yrs apart or something. Claudia does look much younger. Her comment about nene's wig looking like ramen noodles was HILARIOUS!!! But nene calling her a "half breed" was awful.


----------



## dooneybaby

sgj99 said:


> i think the complaining about the rooms is ridiculous.  each person got there own room.  they are only there for 3 nights.  looked liked they each had nice big beds and lovely bathrooms.  what a bunch of whiners!
> 
> i'm not a Claudia fan but i loved how she got in some fabulous and truthful digs at Nene.  i am so tired of everyone treating Nene like she's a Queen and i'm tired of her ego.


What is wrong with Nene this season? She's seems more nasty and full of hate and jealously than ever before?
And what person with any class talks about how much money she has in the bank?


----------



## keodi

zaara10 said:


> I thought she said she they *looked 20 yrs apart or something*. Claudia does look much younger. Her comment about nene's wig looking like ramen noodles was HILARIOUS!!! But nene calling her a "half breed" was awful.



That's what she said.


----------



## keodi

sgj99 said:


> i think the complaining about the rooms is ridiculous.  each person got there own room.  they are only there for 3 nights.  looked liked they each had nice big beds and lovely bathrooms.  what a bunch of whiners!
> 
> i'm not a Claudia fan but* i loved how she got in some fabulous and truthful digs at Nene.  i am so tired of everyone treating Nene like she's a Queen and i'm tired of her ego*.



same here she changed since the series began!


----------



## Swanky

My mouth fell open when Nene called her a half breed.  Nene, Porsha and Phaedra were all vile and mean girl IMO pitting half of group against the other.  That mob mentality isn't cute. 

Porscha needs to burn her counterfeit "$80k handbag" 




gross, gross, gross. . .  if Brandi stays on BH and these "women" keep this up I'll be tuning out.


----------



## keodi

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *My mouth fell open when Nene called her a half breed.  Nene, Porsha and Phaedra were all vile and mean girl IMO pitting half of group against the othe*r.  That mob mentality isn't cute.
> 
> Porscha needs to burn her counterfeit "$80k handbag"



Agreed!


----------



## zaara10

AECornell said:


> I hope Nene gets a lot of backlash for that. That comment really shows what a vindictive person she is. She just wants to "win" and come off as the biggest and baddest when she says stuff. She says some really hateful things and then tries to play it off. They haven't shown her this season like in past seasons when she was truly a disgusting person. I can't stand her.




Nothing happened after she made some rude queen comment about Brandon last season. She gets away w/ being nasty human being. And she doesn't care bc she still gets her checks.


----------



## GoGlam

Sassys said:


> Bride maid LMAO
> 
> Uh, Claudia is 42 and NeNe is 47. Please stop with the age jokes.




Wow Claudia looks great for 42. I thought she was maybe 36


----------



## tomz_grl

Just finished last nights episode and WOW at Nene's mouth and what comes out of it... I can't believe anyone would want to work with her outside of this show. Her half breed comment was foul and offensive and she needs to apologize for that!
And Claudia! She can hold her own!!!!  
I don't get why Phaedra went after Demetria? Is there some back story there we don't know about yet?


----------



## AECornell

^^ I'm also confused as to why Phaedra gives a $hit about Demetria. I mean, you don't know the girl, so why the hatred seemingly out of nowhere? They seemed friendly/fine at the "video release" party.


----------



## bag-princess

AECornell said:


> ^^ I'm also confused as to why Phaedra gives a $hit about Demetria. I mean, you don't know the girl, so why the hatred seemingly out of nowhere? They seemed friendly/fine at the "video release" party.




because she has stayed all up in phae's business!!   she gave an interview last year before episode one of her on the show talking about Phaedra cheating on Apollo with Mr Chocolate!  of course all this came from horse's mouth - kenya.  she was no where around at that time so why it is any of her biz is crazy! she had an opinion on all of them.  but she said all the problems Phae is going through "are well deserved" and she deserves all her bad karma.     she needs to realize - karma will boomerang on your *** and hit you right in the face!


----------



## keodi

bag-princess said:


> *because she has stayed all up in phae's business!!   she gave an interview last year before episode one of her on the show talking about Phaedra cheating on Apollo with Mr Chocolate!*  of course all this came from horse's mouth - kenya.  she was no where around at that time so why it is any of her biz is crazy! she had an opinion on all of them.  but she said all the problems Phae is going through "are well deserved" and she deserves all her bad karma.     she needs to realize - karma will boomerang on your *** and hit you right in the face!



Ah ok, makes sense, I was confused as to why she was coming for Demetria.


----------



## Deleted member 471265

zaara10 said:


> I thought she said she they *looked 20 yrs apart or something*. Claudia does look much younger. Her comment about nene's wig looking like ramen noodles was HILARIOUS!!! But nene calling her a "half breed" was awful.



Thought so too. 
...And they do.


----------



## legaldiva

Nene really is nasty this season, but I do love her ... although I can't condone this weird bleached raggedy Ann bob from this week's interviews.

I need to catch up on episodes, because I have not warmed up to the "new girls" yet.


----------



## Sassys

Golden Globe Party


----------



## AECornell

She really needs to get her boobs fixed. The one looks so much smaller than the other. You can see it in her interviews, too.



Sassys said:


> Golden Globe Party


----------



## disney16

Sassys said:


> Another damn housewife cast memeber looking for an assistant; yet they have no job. SMH



I often wonder about that also. Heck, why does she really need an office?


----------



## NYC BAP

I'm not feeling Claudia at all, I think they should bring Porsha back full time. Claudia seems so thirsty and is trying to make herself relevant.

I use to like Kandi, but she seems like she riding the fence and playing both sides. Is she not bff with Phaedra? It seems like she should have her back more.


----------



## starrynite_87

dooneybaby said:


> What is wrong with Nene this season? She's seems more nasty and full of hate and jealously than ever before?
> And what person with any class talks about how much money she has in the bank?




None...the only people who feel the need to mention stuff like that are insecure and have never had anything in life


----------



## bag-princess

NYC BAP said:


> I'm not feeling Claudia at all, I think they should bring Porsha back full time. Claudia seems so thirsty and is trying to make herself relevant.
> 
> I use to like Kandi, *but she seems like she riding the fence and playing both sides.* Is she not bff with Phaedra? It seems like she should have her back more.





kandi has ALWAYS been like this!  i have never understood how people think she is the "good girl" of the group!  she has always smiled in everyone's face getting the goods on who and what then she runs back to the other girls and tells them what she was told.  she is slick - just notice next time how she will steer a convo with them and yet she avoids agreeing/disagreeing with the person about what they are saying.  she lets them go on and on about the situation while she mentally takes notes.   i see her!    she is a vampire - she sucks all the info out of you but you never know what is going on with her!


----------



## First Lady

Claudia's reads were at best average. She shaded her for being a stripper (that's old and tired, and NeNe already owned that yeeeeeears ago), and called Greg a slave. Really? Didn't he marry a stripper  and turned NeNe into a housewife, and now NeNe makes the money, while Greg supports her, how is he a slave? Idk I think Claudia should've kept that attack on the husband. Claudia should've just stayed on the bad choices NeNe makes on her appearance. So yeah Team NeNe, Claudia needs new material.


----------



## MahoganyQT

I'm just happy that someone finally told NeNe how to say bridesmaid!


----------



## pink1

Thanks for explaining.  I was really confused at that dinner table conversation.  I thought I had fast forwarded through something important!  



bag-princess said:


> because she has stayed all up in phae's business!!   she gave an interview last year before episode one of her on the show talking about Phaedra cheating on Apollo with Mr Chocolate!  of course all this came from horse's mouth - kenya.  she was no where around at that time so why it is any of her biz is crazy! she had an opinion on all of them.  but she said all the problems Phae is going through "are well deserved" and she deserves all her bad karma.     she needs to realize - karma will boomerang on your *** and hit you right in the face!


----------



## DivineMissM

AECornell said:


> I hope Nene gets a lot of backlash for that. That comment really shows what a vindictive person she is. She just wants to "win" and come off as the biggest and baddest when she says stuff. She says some really hateful things and then tries to play it off. They haven't shown her this season like in past seasons when she was truly a disgusting person. I can't stand her.



She has a lot of darkness in her soul.  I've sensed it from the beginning.  Never been a fan.




Sassys said:


> Golden Globe Party



Why doesn't she buy better wigs?  I don't understand.  I've seen better wigs at the mall.


----------



## sgj99

bag-princess said:


> because she has stayed all up in phae's business!!   she gave an interview last year before episode one of her on the show talking about Phaedra cheating on Apollo with Mr Chocolate!  of course all this came from horse's mouth - kenya.  she was no where around at that time so why it is any of her biz is crazy! she had an opinion on all of them.  but she said all the problems Phae is going through "are well deserved" and she deserves all her bad karma.     she needs to realize - karma will boomerang on your *** and hit you right in the face!



well that makes sense to a point.  she was pissy when she walked into that recording story, making that stupid faces she makes and rolling her eyes.  i cut her a little lack now that i've got some background.  but i do agree that Phaedra's problems are her own making:  she's a lawyer who married a felon because he was good in bed.


----------



## sgj99

starrynite_87 said:


> None...the only people who feel the need to mention stuff like that are insecure and have never had anything in life



well said!


----------



## zaara10

sgj99 said:


> well that makes sense to a point.  she was pissy when she walked into that recording story, making that stupid faces she makes and rolling her eyes.  i cut her a little lack now that i've got some background.  but i do agree that Phaedra's problems are her own making:  she's a lawyer who married a felon because he was good in bed.




And helped her make cute babies  I just can't stand the way Phaedra talks. I couldn't take her seriously in the courtroom. Her makeup looks extra bad this season. Have we ever seen her face toned down?


----------



## mama13drama99

zaara10 said:


> And helped her make cute babies  I just can't stand the way Phaedra talks. I couldn't take her seriously in the courtroom. Her makeup looks extra bad this season. Have we ever seen her face toned down?




I hate the way her and her mother talk!  And no, her make up goes from 0 - 1000!  It's ridiculous! The eyes and the lips for sure. Way too much. Then she contorts her mouth....ugh!!!!


----------



## bag-princess

claudia has said her share of stupid racial things too hunni's!!!     her hands are not clean either so when she is picking up stones to throw she needs to remember about her own glass house. 



http://realitywives.net/blogs/video-claudia-jordan-says-cant-see-black-people-teeth-eyes/


In 2009 Claudia Jordan was hosting her friends all black birthday party and said, _Black on Black is hard to see. I cant see whos who in all black. I can only see the beige people_


----------



## GaudyGirl

AECornell said:


> ^^ I'm also confused as to why Phaedra gives a $hit about Demetria. I mean, you don't know the girl, so why the hatred seemingly out of nowhere? They seemed friendly/fine at the "video release" party.



To the casual observer, she is coming off as a jealous, bitter hag.


----------



## swags

How about when Phaedra mentioned that she has a wedding ring? Does having a ring on it  mean that much if the guy is not treating you right or spending time with his children?  I would think at some poimt the ring is a non factor!


----------



## sgj99

swags said:


> How about when Phaedra mentioned that she has a wedding ring? Does having a ring on it  mean that much if the guy is not treating you right or spending time with his children?  I would think at some poimt the ring is a non factor!


 
and how about the fact that said ring was probably paid for by her since he didn't have a pot to pee in.  and the fact that it's quite obvious she can't stand him any longer because when she's around him her facial expressions and body language scream her profound dislike of him.  that ring doesn't mean a thing.


----------



## zaara10

Did anyone see Nene on E news yesterday talking fashion at the GG? Her wigs continue to look a mess. And she is the last person to be talking fashion!


----------



## sgj99

zaara10 said:


> Did anyone see Nene on E news yesterday talking fashion at the GG? *Her wigs continue to look a mess. And she is the last person to be talking fashion!*


 
how very, very true.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sgj99 said:


> but i do agree that Phaedra's problems are her own making:  she's a lawyer who married a felon because he was good in bed.



I agree except that I think it was because he *looked* good in bed.


----------



## sgj99

Vanilla Bean said:


> I agree except that I think it was because he *looked* good in bed.


 
good distinction, you're probably right.


----------



## Sweetpea83

bag-princess said:


> every.single.time!!!!
> 
> *my thing is - when you go to a beautiful place like that a hotel room is simply for sleeping* *and changing clothes!  you won't be in it all day and night anyway*.


 


Exactly!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

zaara10 said:


> I thought she said she they looked 20 yrs apart or something. Claudia does look much younger. Her comment about nene's wig looking like ramen noodles was HILARIOUS!!! *But nene calling her a "half breed" was awful*.


 Damn, I didn't catch that...


----------



## mama13drama99

I missed the actually episode on Sunday due to my mom being in the ER.  I only say clips and commentary on social media.  I'm watching it now and realized something...

Kandi's singing is HORRIBLE!!!


----------



## mama13drama99

Okay, in that scene at the studio Pheadra was too much, but that make-up and those lashes were horrendous!!!!!


----------



## mama13drama99

The editing is very suspect.  Things are very sloppy. 

OAN, as I think back to the mess at the studio, neither NeNe or Phaedra needed to be there.  They don't know Demetria like that.  The visit was very artificial. For NeNe to say that she upset that Demetria walked out of Kandi's party and what she wanted and didn't want Demetria to do with regards to Roger Bobb was hugely overstepping!  Phaedra being there even far more pointless than NeNe being there!


----------



## mama13drama99

I think that Demetria was very gracious with this entire trip.  Not talking about whether she paid for it or not.  If she didn't, she's at least presenting herself like a hostess who cares about her company. 

Phaedra hasn't gotten under my skin like she has this season, and especially this episode, as she did that season when she kept lying about her pregnancy due date. 

I wonder why she never clowned Apollo hard like she had clowned Kenya (and by no means is that intended to imply that Kenya didn't warrant or need it...still does in my opinion) and is clowning Demetria!!!


----------



## mama13drama99

Okay, so I'm sure most may not agree, but I understood why Cynthia interjected during the dinner battle.  It was a very awkward silence and things were just in be air. Plus, and here is where I can't roll with NeNe, that side-whisper commenting had commenced.  That right there is garbage.  Funky Dineva called NeNe out yesterday by picking up where Claudia left off.  She loud talks and becomes over bearing!  She went back to the pole dancing but didn't try to touch Claudia punking her to spell bridesmaid!  And as soon as Cynthia started talking NeNe went in for her kill.  None of them were present at the studio just as Cynthia wasn't but it doesn't take a rocket scientist to be able to identify what was going on.  I think I would have done the same thing as Cynthia.  Look, we have X amount of time left here, we actually just got here and I don't want to be miserable.  Phaedra you said you didn't mean any offense, however Demetria interpreted it differently, so just acknowledge it and apologize for the mishap and let's move forward.  If it had been one thing that Demetria took issue with then, fine, but it wasn't, it was several things!  

Phaedra didn't even give much to her performance of, "Why, whatever do you mean?", pretending as if she didn't have a clue about what Demetria was addressing.  She couldn't mask her defensiveness.  Her feelings had been present, and she confirmed them along the way, but she sealed the deal when she said, "...I don't care nothing about her...don't invite me no place else!"  Who does that???  Why go???  It's so non-reality for any of them to go on the trips!


----------



## bag-princess

note to kenya - hunni you ain't nobody but an old beauty pagent winner and a tacky reality tv actress!!!  puh-lease!  and people talk about nene! 



*Kenya Moore Shades Lupita Nyong'o After Perceived Golden Globes Snub*




 After being invited to NBCUniversal's Golden Globes afterparty on Sunday, Jan. 11, the _Real Housewives of Atlanta_  star was excited to mix and mingle with Hollywood's elite. But one  A-lister apparently gave her the cold shoulder  2014 Oscar winner and  awards show darling *Lupita Nyong'o*.



Moore called out Nyong'o on Twitter on Jan. 12, telling a fan who asked about her night that the _12 Years a Slave_ actress snubbed her request for a photo.
@ThatMattSiegel lots of people who were so cool @taylorswift13 was so sweet but @Lupita_Nyongo refused 2 take pics After 2 movies #girlbye
  KENYA MOORE (@KenyaMoore) January 12, 2015​
The _Celebrity Apprentice_  contestant then went on to clarify that she is (or at least was) a fan  of the red carpet standout, but was surprised by Nyong'o's perceived  snub.


@*ThatMattSiegel*  no I was a huge fan!!! There were 1000 A listers being humble it was disappointing that's all. I want 2 always stay humble
10:07 AM - 12 Jan 2015




humble with a tweet like this???  someone give her a dictionary so that she can learn the real meaning of the word!  she was lucky to even be invited there!










https://celebrity.yahoo.com/news/ke...ceived-golden-globes-195500647-us-weekly.html


----------



## sgj99

mama13drama99 said:


> Okay, in that scene at the studio Pheadra was too much, but that make-up and those lashes were horrendous!!!!!



between the make-up and the sour puss faces i had to look away  she scared me!


----------



## mama13drama99

bag-princess said:


> note to kenya - hunni you ain't nobody but an old beauty pagent winner and a tacky reality tv actress!!!  puh-lease!  and people talk about nene!
> 
> 
> 
> *Kenya Moore Shades Lupita Nyong'o After Perceived Golden Globes Snub*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After being invited to NBCUniversal's Golden Globes afterparty on Sunday, Jan. 11, the _Real Housewives of Atlanta_  star was excited to mix and mingle with Hollywood's elite. But one  A-lister apparently gave her the cold shoulder  2014 Oscar winner and  awards show darling *Lupita Nyong'o*.
> 
> 
> 
> Moore called out Nyong'o on Twitter on Jan. 12, telling a fan who asked about her night that the _12 Years a Slave_ actress snubbed her request for a photo.
> @ThatMattSiegel lots of people who were so cool @taylorswift13 was so sweet but @Lupita_Nyongo refused 2 take pics After 2 movies #girlbye
>  KENYA MOORE (@KenyaMoore) January 12, 2015​
> The _Celebrity Apprentice_  contestant then went on to clarify that she is (or at least was) a fan  of the red carpet standout, but was surprised by Nyong'o's perceived  snub.
> 
> 
> @*ThatMattSiegel*  no I was a huge fan!!! There were 1000 A listers being humble it was disappointing that's all. I want 2 always stay humble
> 10:07 AM - 12 Jan 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> humble with a tweet like this???  someone give her a dictionary so that she can learn the real meaning of the word!  she was lucky to even be invited there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://celebrity.yahoo.com/news/ke...ceived-golden-globes-195500647-us-weekly.html




I really think she is mentally unstable!!!  She has such a sense of entitlement!  She was a fan of Lupita's, with those same two movies she now wants to dismiss.  I don't care what anyone says, Kenya is a disposable (that was an auto correction but I left it cause it applies too), despicably disgusting person!  She back peddles and p-pop all the time..."they pick on me...the three beast...".  Which is it?  They pick on and mistreat poor little ole' you or all the crap you talk in the solo shots or behind their backs???


----------



## bag-princess

mama13drama99 said:


> *I really think she is mentally unstable!!!*  She has such a sense of entitlement!  She was a fan of Lupita's, with those same two movies she now wants to dismiss.  I don't care what anyone says, Kenya is a disposable (that was an auto correction but I left it cause it applies too), despicably disgusting person!  She back peddles and p-pop all the time..."they pick on me...the three beast...".  Which is it?  They pick on and mistreat poor little ole' you or all the crap you talk in the solo shots or behind their backs???





i think she is,too!  very.  if she has stopped seeing a therapist she needs to go back ASAP.  their work is not done yet.  why would Lupita give her the correct time of day?  i am sure she had a whole lot more to be concerned with than a reality show prima donna.  she thinks she can say whatever she wants about anyone but when the same is done to her she wants to cry foul.


----------



## lallybelle

All Kenya does all day is retweet "fan" complements & anything someone says nasty about one of her "enemies". She is acts like 4 year old and is desperate for attention.


----------



## Bentley1

I do wonder why Lupita snubbed her though. I would be disappointed as well and wonder why someone would refuse something as simple as  a photo? Weird. Unless there is some background that I'm not aware of.


----------



## Sassys

Bentley1 said:


> I do wonder why Lupita snubbed her though. I would be disappointed as well and wonder why someone would refuse something as simple as  a photo? Weird. Unless there is some background that I'm not aware of.



I wouldn't take a pic with her either. Kenya is a nasty person, and who wants that kind of negative energy around them. Maybe Lupita watches the show and feels the same way most of us feel about Kenya.


----------



## DivineMissM

Bentley1 said:


> I do wonder why Lupita snubbed her though. I would be disappointed as well and wonder why someone would refuse something as simple as  a photo? Weird. Unless there is some background that I'm not aware of.



Maybe she's seen the show?


----------



## lulilu

Everyone of these women is gross.  I can't take this show any more.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I wouldn't take a pic with her either. Kenya is a nasty person, and who wants that kind of negative energy around them. Maybe Lupita watches the show and feels the same way most of us feel about Kenya.




+1 

I would not want to be anywhere near that!!  And this is Kenya's word for it - I doubt it even happened!  But that is how she saw it!!


----------



## mama13drama99

Bentley1 said:


> I do wonder why Lupita snubbed her though. I would be disappointed as well and wonder why someone would refuse something as simple as  a photo? Weird. Unless there is some background that I'm not aware of.




You wouldn't be disappointed, because she would have taken a picture with you, lol!  Kenya is a mess.  She was probably like, "Ewww, no way!" in her head.  But I would imagine she was low key with it.  Kenya does a plethora of ish that makes her seem vile and as someone else said, she is an attention seeker for sure!!!


----------



## mama13drama99

mama13drama99 said:


> You wouldn't be disappointed, because she would have taken a picture with you, lol!  Kenya is a mess.  She was probably like, "Ewww, no way!" in her head.  But I would imagine she was low key with it.  Kenya does a plethora of ish that makes her seem vile and as someone else said, she is an attention seeker for sure!!!




I just had another thought.  Kenya doesn't do much to change perception of her.  She's just the victim (who acts as if she doesn't have a quilty hand).  Thinking about the thing with her being spotted in TJ Maxx Home Goods and her responding with the list of people who shop there.  She seems to need so much validation.  And that falls right in line with the need for attention.  However, she's also a bitter, mean, vindictive and spiteful person.  So when she doesn't get the attention she craves or it doesn't workout the way she wants it to, her disgustingness takes center stage.  With the exercise video, she was really hurt/disappoints that it fell apart.  She needed it.  She needed the stage.  She's always reporting that folks are stalking her.  The "need" for an assistant.  She drummed up the relationship with Walter because she needed it.  She talks about NeNe like a dog, but she's the one who continues to attempt to reconcile and be "friends".  But just like with this matter with picture, she handled the follow up nastily!  Instead of saying nothing, or maybe sending her a private message saying she was disappointed, she social media with insults.  And guess what, she probably won't ever get that picture taken, and others she probably will stalk to take pictures with (for attention and acknowledgement) will now know to keep their distance.  Not all. But some will make a mental note.


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> I wouldn't take a pic with her either. Kenya is a nasty person, and who wants that kind of negative energy around them. Maybe Lupita watches the show and feels the same way most of us feel about Kenya.



Kenya is beyond nasty.  Yeah, I was wondering if maybe Lupita watched the show or if there was more to it.  



DivineMissM said:


> Maybe she's seen the show?



  That would explain it.



mama13drama99 said:


> You wouldn't be disappointed, because she would have taken a picture with you, lol!  Kenya is a mess.  She was probably like, "Ewww, no way!" in her head.  But I would imagine she was low key with it.  Kenya does a plethora of ish that makes her seem vile and as someone else said, she is an attention seeker for sure!!!



Snubbing/ignoring would be a good way for an attention seeker to get their panties in a bunch.  Lupita obviously really got to Kenya.


----------



## 30gold

mama13drama99 said:


> I just had another thought.  Kenya doesn't do much to change perception of her.  She's just the victim (who acts as if she doesn't have a quilty hand).  Thinking about the thing with her being spotted in TJ Maxx Home Goods and her responding with the list of people who shop there.  She seems to need so much validation.  And that falls right in line with the need for attention.  However, she's also a bitter, mean, vindictive and spiteful person.  So when she doesn't get the attention she craves or it doesn't workout the way she wants it to, her disgustingness takes center stage.  With the exercise video, she was really hurt/disappoints that it fell apart.  She needed it.  She needed the stage.  She's always reporting that folks are stalking her.  The "need" for an assistant.  She drummed up the relationship with Walter because she needed it.  She talks about NeNe like a dog, but she's the one who continues to attempt to reconcile and be "friends".  But just like with this matter with picture, she handled the follow up nastily!  Instead of saying nothing, or maybe sending her a private message saying she was disappointed, she social media with insults.  And guess what, she probably won't ever get that picture taken, and others she probably will stalk to take pictures with (for attention and acknowledgement) will now know to keep their distance.  Not all. But some will make a mental note.




Now all of this is MAKES A LOT OF SENSE!  She has terrible self esteem issues based on her non-relationship with her Mother.  So sad.


----------



## macde90

Ok, I'm watching reruns of RHoA. I think Kandi invited Gotcha to be messy. They didnt't show the other non-housewives talk about their relationships. Also, Claudia and NeNe were getting along just fine in that scene.

Kandi sounds like she's singing in front of a fan.

Kenya's car is pretty. Why does she keep talking about NeNe?

NeNe and Phaedra were ok at the studio. From what I read online, I thought Phaedra really roasted Demetria but she acts like that when she meets new people. She was the same way towards Cynthia. 

Why is "reading" the thing to do? Claudia had an angry face before she and NeNe got into it. Notice Kenya had nothing to say...she wanted no parts of that.


----------



## Nahreen

Why wear a fake on a reality show? It will certainly causes embarassment to yourself.


----------



## Nahreen

Phaedra and Porsha has always annoyed me.


----------



## MrGoyard

Last episode was the most entertaining this season imo lol. Loved Phaedra reading Demetria.  Liked Claudia in the beginning, but especially after the whole age attack, I'm losing interest in Claudia. Loved how Nene came back haha, some of her comments were to funny.


----------



## Sassys

Nahreen said:


> Why wear a fake on a reality show? It will certainly causes embarassment to yourself.



They think we won't know.


----------



## MrGoyard

Hmmm, I actually didn't see much alarming about Porsha's Birkin. She has a Rolce Royce as well, she can for sure afford it, well her Nigerian sugar daddy can.


----------



## Sassys

MrVuitton said:


> Hmmm, I actually didn't see much alarming about Porsha's Birkin. She has a Rolce Royce as well, she can for sure afford it, well her Nigerian sugar daddy can.



I don't know anything about birkins, but that bag looked very suspect. I've seen real croc birkins (co-worker comes from a lot of money and has a few birkins) and they were never that shiny. Also, the handle looked to long.


----------



## MrGoyard

Sassys said:


> I don't know anything about birkins, but that bag looked very suspect. I've seen real croc birkins (co-worker comes from a lot of money and has a few birkins) and they were never that shiny. Also, the handle looked to long.


  They can look pretty shiny, see below pic of Victoria's birkin.


----------



## MrGoyard

Sassys said:


> I don't know anything about birkins, but that bag looked very suspect. I've seen real croc birkins (co-worker comes from a lot of money and has a few birkins) and they were never that shiny. Also, the handle looked to long.


 I have to say that I agree with you on the handle thing. =O


----------



## michie

Both NeNe and Claudia's behaviors during the last scene were awful. The digs at age, as if either of them is young, the half-breed comment (ignorant), who looks better (looks haven't gotten Claudia to be a "wife" on a show about wives, so STOP) and the "bridemaid" jab just took the cake. There are PLENTY of people who have gone to college and can't differentiate between "to" and "too" amongst other words. I laughed endlessly at "bridemaid", and I'll bank on it that NeNe also says "Walmark" and "creddick card". It's not because she's dumb. She's just ignorant. All that being said, why her name stays in the mouths of Claudia and Kenya and why they constantly tear into her say a lot about their own insecurities.


----------



## Deleted member 471265

Nahreen said:


> Phaedra and Porsha has always annoyed me.



Me too. The first is a 6 and thinks she's a 10 and the second is totally uninteresting and has the brain of a peanut. I'll give Phaedra that she makes really good jokes and seems to be a good mom, so she should stick with that and stop making the scrunched up faces and drop the holier-than-thou attitude. It also annoys me that she always looks like a sausage, wearing clothes that are too tight.


----------



## Nahreen

I don't under why some of them wear wigs? Is it considered fashionable in Atlanta? 

Nene was behaving as an *** when complaining about the room size, snobbish behavior from an ex-stripper.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nahreen said:


> I don't under why some of them wear wigs? Is it considered fashionable in Atlanta?
> 
> Nene was behaving as an *** when complaining about the room size, snobbish behavior from an ex-stripper.



Wigs are a way of protecting the hair from regular heat and styling. I guess it's fashionable, but not just in Atlanta. 

Now NeNe, doesn't seem to have much of her own real hair.  She wears them out of necessity. Tragic ones, I might add.


----------



## bag-princess

Nahreen said:


> I don't under why some of them wear wigs? Is it considered fashionable in Atlanta?
> 
> Nene was behaving as an *** when complaining about the room size, snobbish behavior from an ex-stripper.




lawd people!!  we know she used to strip.  it is old and tired like kenya to keep calling her that.





Sassys said:


> I don't know anything about birkins, *but that bag looked very suspect. I*'ve seen real croc birkins (co-worker comes from a lot of money and has a few birkins) and they were never that shiny. Also, the handle looked to long.





yes it did!   and it wasn't just the shine for me - i know they can be - but it was the look of the croc pattern.  just looked off.  my red flag started flapping!   my mom asks me all the time when i am with her "is that bag she is carrying real?"  because i am a handbag snob!!   i know my brands. it's the first thing i look for when meeting someone. but since we have only seen glimpses here and there of hers i cannot declare it is a fake.  i know my brands but i do not own a birkin and have not seen enough of them to say without a shadow of doubt if hers is authentic or not


----------



## Nahreen

bag-princess said:


> lawd people!!  we know she used to strip.  it is old and tired like kenya to keep calling her that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes it did!   and it wasn't just the shine for me - i know they can be - but it was the look of the croc pattern.  just looked off.  my red flag started flapping!   my mom asks me all the time when i am with her "is that bag she is carrying real?"  because i am a handbag snob!!   i know my brands. it's the first thing i look for when meeting someone. but since we have only seen glimpses here and there of hers i cannot declare it is a fake.  i know my brands but i do not own a birkin and have not seen enough of them to say without a shadow of doubt if hers is authentic or not



I find it hypocritical to behave so snobbish with the bagage she carries. It does not matter if it is old news and happened 20 years ago.


----------



## AEGIS

mama13drama99 said:


> I just had another thought.  Kenya doesn't do much to change perception of her.  She's just the victim (who acts as if she doesn't have a quilty hand).  Thinking about the thing with her being spotted in TJ Maxx Home Goods and her responding with the list of people who shop there.  She seems to need so much validation.  And that falls right in line with the need for attention.  However, she's also a bitter, mean, vindictive and spiteful person.  So when she doesn't get the attention she craves or it doesn't workout the way she wants it to, her disgustingness takes center stage.  With the exercise video, she was really hurt/disappoints that it fell apart.  She needed it.  She needed the stage.  She's always reporting that folks are stalking her.  The "need" for an assistant.  She drummed up the relationship with Walter because she needed it.  She talks about NeNe like a dog, but she's the one who continues to attempt to reconcile and be "friends".  But just like with this matter with picture, she handled the follow up nastily!  Instead of saying nothing, or maybe sending her a private message saying she was disappointed, she social media with insults.  And guess what, she probably won't ever get that picture taken, and others she probably will stalk to take pictures with (for attention and acknowledgement) will now know to keep their distance.  Not all. But some will make a mental note.



IA w/ every single word. I have only heard of lovely things about Lupita so while this is surprising, Kenya is an annoying individual.

She's only been in 2 movies as you say so why are you pressed to take a picture with her? Bish be gone!!


----------



## bag-princess

AEGIS said:


> IA w/ every single word. I have only heard of lovely things about Lupita so while this is surprising, Kenya is an annoying individual.
> 
> She's only been in 2 movies as you say so why are you pressed to take a picture with her? *Bish be gone!!*



    sounds like a insect spray!!!!!



Nahreen said:


> I find it hypocritical to behave so snobbish with the bagage she carries. It does not matter if it is old news and happened 20 years ago.





i think it only makes the person that keeps repeating it look trifling.  everyone acts as if nobody knows and they are doing a favor by reminding everyone.  years ago and this is still the best that can be pulled up to throw out??http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Bentley1

bag-princess said:


> sounds like a insect spray!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think it only makes the person that keeps repeating it look trifling.  everyone acts as if nobody knows and they are doing a favor by reminding everyone.  years ago and this is still the best that can be pulled up to throw out??http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Yep, I agree. Especially given that Nene is very open about her past as a stripper and doesn't try to hide or deny it. So what's the purpose of throwing it in her face every which way? It's not even shade when the person is so outspoken about it and moved on from it decades ago.


----------



## chica1

* 
They all shade each other then act outraged when its directed back at them.  I'm having problems adding my gifs of Phaedra rolling her eyes!

*
bravotv.com/sites/nbcubravotv/files/styles/large/public/rhoa-710-02.gif?itok=xTyWRRev


----------



## Jeneen

DC-Cutie said:


> Wigs are a way of protecting the hair from regular heat and styling. I guess it's fashionable, but not just in Atlanta.
> 
> 
> 
> Now NeNe, doesn't seem to have much of her own real hair.  She wears them out of necessity. Tragic ones, I might add.




I think her old style of blonde hair that she wore for a few years when she started acting was mostly hers, but my theory is she bleached it for too long and now is doing the wigs. 


Omg the b!tching that was going on about the small rooms, view, drinks, etc.... Annoying!!!!


----------



## bag-princess

Bentley1 said:


> Yep, I agree. Especially given that Nene is very open about her past as a stripper and doesn't try to hide or deny it. So what's the purpose of throwing it in her face every which way? *It's not even shade when the person is so outspoken about it and moved on from it decades ago*.





EXACTLY!!!

how many seasons ago was it that Nene was at a strip club/the club she worked at and was even showing showing how she worked the pole back in the day!  

girl bye!!!!    bring something new to the table or move out of the way.


----------



## AEGIS

And Nene has said she doesn't like talking about sex and stuff which is ironic considering her past BUT she was a stripper like almost 20+ years ago.  20 year old and 40 year old Nene should be different.

Something about when Kandi talks disgusts me....I actually hate hearing her and her family....idk they sound so inbred.


----------



## macde90

I know nothing about Birken bags so I'll let y'all figure that one out.

I have lived my whole life in the south and I speak with a strong southern accent. Put it like this, I understand exactly what Kandi's mom and aunts say most of the time. I think NeNe is the same way...not well spoken but very bright.

That dinner scene was heavily edited. Why else would Claudia randomly start talking about Gregg?


----------



## macde90

AEGIS said:


> And Nene has said she doesn't like talking about sex and stuff which is ironic considering her past BUT she was a stripper like almost 20+ years ago.  20 year old and 40 year old Nene should be different.
> 
> Something about when Kandi talks disgusts me....I actually hate hearing her and her family....idk they sound so inbred.


LOL. The sex talk is whats too much for me. Just TMI. Imagine what they think of Kandi in the carpool lane.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

chica1 said:


> They all shade each other then act outraged when its directed back at them.











chica1 said:


> *I'm having problems adding my gifs of Phaedra rolling her eyes!*



Here, I fixed your post for you.


----------



## mama13drama99

bag-princess said:


> sounds like a insect spray!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think it only makes the person that keeps repeating it look trifling.  everyone acts as if nobody knows and they are doing a favor by reminding everyone.  years ago and this is still the best that can be pulled up to throw out??http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




If a company brand a insect spray by that name a lawsuit needs to follow! 
The stripper thing is old.  I think in the beginning it bother NeNe a little bit. But she found resolve and it doesn't phase her at this juncture.  It's kind of like other things that used to be taboo. I was at the nail salon the other day, listening to a story being told where a guy blurt out something, to a woman he was arguing with, about her performing oral sex. The woman paused for about a min while staring at him, then said, "Oh, I was waiting for the applause you still owe me!" As the story went, she basically told him that in 2015 oral sex isn't uncommon and that he needed to find better material instead of using stuff that made him sound like a 12 year old.



Bentley1 said:


> Yep, I agree. Especially given that Nene is very open about her past as a stripper and doesn't try to hide or deny it. So what's the purpose of throwing it in her face every which way? It's not even shade when the person is so outspoken about it and moved on from it decades ago.




And from such a long time ago, I would imagine that it wasn't completely bare stripping.  I could be wrong, but I thought the "rules" weren't as loose as they may be now. It wasn't and still isn't on the honorable list of professions but people do and don't have any qualms about it.  



AEGIS said:


> And Nene has said she doesn't like talking about sex and stuff which is ironic considering her past BUT she was a stripper like almost 20+ years ago.  20 year old and 40 year old Nene should be different.
> 
> Something about when Kandi talks disgusts me....I actually hate hearing her and her family....idk they sound so inbred.




I agree.  I hope I don't do some of the foolishness I did at 20 yrs old I'm 40 yrs old!!!  I need to do inventory now, lol! 

About Kandi...I have said the same thing...many times!!!!


----------



## Nahreen

What annoys me is that she pretends to be such a snob and acts like a diva and thinks she is so much better than the rest. No wonder her past continuesly keeps surfacing. If she did not act with her superior demeanor the stripping would not be of interest at this point. There are certain things that are acceptable and stripping is not one of them and pretending that you are superior with that baggage (regardless if she was young and stupid) is ridiculous. 

No I don't want to discuss sex at the dinner table either.


----------



## chica1

Wentworth-Roth said:


> bravotv.com/sites/nbcubravotv/files/styles/large/public/rhoa-710-02.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Here, I fixed your post for you.


Thanks, Wentworth-Roth!  How did you add it?  That gif just cracks me up!

I really could care  less about Nene's background. i do enjoy her on the show. I just find it  odd that she said that she stripped because she was a single mother as  if that was the only occupation available to her.  I thought she was  educated?

I do wonder why she continues to wear those blond wigs.  I feel as if she is advancing some stereotype - based on her agent's advice - loud, brash...


----------



## DivineMissM

Nahreen said:


> What annoys me is that she pretends to be such a snob and acts like a diva and thinks she is so much better than the rest. No wonder her past continuesly keeps surfacing. If she did not act with her superior demeanor the stripping would not be of interest at this point. There are certain things that are acceptable and stripping is not one of them and pretending that you are superior with that baggage (regardless if she was young and stupid) is ridiculous.
> 
> No I don't want to discuss sex at the dinner table either.



This.  Exactly.  She is not humble or down to earth at all.  That's probably why people constantly feel the need to remind her where she came from.


----------



## gr8onteej

Omg, I know it's a paycheck but don't these "grown" women ever get tired of acting like high schoolers.  Nothing but a bunch of catty females.


----------



## AEGIS

gr8onteej said:


> Omg, I know it's a paycheck but don't these "grown" women ever get tired of acting like high schoolers.  Nothing but a bunch of catty females.




I would.

I like Nene's leopard thing and hat combo


----------



## Sassys

I think Phaedra's question about taking crack was stupid, but I don't think it was shade.


----------



## AEGIS

Sassys said:


> I think Phaedra's question about taking crack was stupid, but I don't think it was shade.



I don't think it was shade either


----------



## macde90

So was Claudia really in her feelings after arguing with NeNe?

Is NeNe actually apologizing? On camera? She needs to aplogize to Dementria

We know how A Mother's Love turned out. I guess we will see why.

Why are they still talking about NeNe?


----------



## Sassys

I seriously need Phaedra to do something about that stomach.


----------



## macde90

I like Demetria. She seems like she is genuinely sweet

Portia is shapely. How long before this beach party goes south?


----------



## macde90

Lol....I just said she is shapely


----------



## Sassys

Enough with this Bedroom Kandi group Q&A.


----------



## macde90

NeNe and Claudia seem to have no ill will right now. Fake fight?


----------



## Sassys

Jesus Bravo, I am eating and you show her feet.


----------



## AEGIS

how can Kenya say anything about anyone's a$$ when hers is fake?


----------



## macde90

Her boobs are huge. Are they real?

Eta: This was to AEGIS. my quotes are not attaching so it looks like I'm talking to myself.


----------



## AEGIS

macde90 said:


> Her boobs are huge. Are they real?
> 
> Eta: This was to AEGIS. my quotes are not attaching so it looks like I'm talking to myself.



Portia's?  No they're fake.


----------



## macde90

No. Kenya's. 

Only Claudia got her hair wet.


----------



## AEGIS

macde90 said:


> No. Kenya's.
> 
> Only Claudia got her hair wet.



I wouldn't be surprised if they're fake.


----------



## macde90

Claudia needs to shut it. Look at kenya over Claudia's shoulder.


----------



## AEGIS

please?  Nene is right---they wish they could all GET saved.


----------



## Sassys

NeNe I beg of you; enough of the distressed jeans and cutoffs. Please!!!


----------



## starrynite_87

AEGIS said:


> please?  Nene is right---they wish they could all GET saved.




It wasn't ok when Kim did it, but it's ok for Porsha


----------



## AEGIS

starrynite_87 said:


> It wasn't ok when Kim did it, but it's ok for Porsha



technically Nene never had a problem w/big Poppa until she and Kim weren't friends.  

so "I know for a fact" is a blog post that they google?

why didn't they ask Kenya where her mythical African was?


----------



## macde90

Where they find Da Brat? I liked the song.


----------



## Sassys

Does Atlanta only have one OB/GYN and lawyer?


----------



## AEGIS

Sassys said:


> Does Atlanta only have one OB/GYN and lawyer?



yes. lol...or maybe the only one that is willing to be filmed.


----------



## NYC BAP

Kenya's butt looked really fake in the pool scene and it looks like she got bigger implants.

I liked Cynthia's bathing suit top she wore in the pool scene. Great color!

NeNe & Co. is still winning against team beauty. They are too busy playing the victim role.


----------



## Tivo

NeNe gets on my nerves like crazy. But she's an OG and her one liners have had me on the floor hollering so many times that I'm always here for her against Team "beauty." Get some furniture Claudia. And some food in your fridge. Comparing NeNe's hair to ramen noodles...maybe she's hungry? Hee!

Demetria's voice was giving me life as well.


----------



## mama13drama99

I like Demetria's song.  I may download it on iTunes.

I know it's no secret that I don't like Kenya, so going in on her should be no surprise... 
Why did she feel the need to jump in that back and forth with NeNe and Claudia?  Was Claudia serious when she basically said that it was more important that NeNe started the confrontation and not that she had thrown insults too?  Was she also serious about knocking Porscha's (is that right I just read someone's post and they spelled it differently) wig line, especially after making about big deal about her accolades being dismissed? 

The Celebrtea posted a picture of Kenya along with others about two weeks ago.  Most of the comments were that folks had NO CLUE that is was her!!!  Apparently, she didn't have on any makeup.  I'll see if I can find it and share it.  Kenya has definitely has some work done, and in more than one place on her body!  Kenya, didn't someone buy your car?  Wasn't it from an African prince?  For real Kenya?  In the next episode are you really going to urge Claudia and Cordell getting together?  WOW!!!


----------



## mama13drama99

http://instagram.com/p/xlUOSCLyYE/


----------



## AEGIS

Demetria's song actually sounded decent.  I won't be purchasing


----------



## AEGIS

Claudia is just not pretty to me.


----------



## First Lady

I really want Claudia off the show. What is the point of her character? She brings nothing exciting, (money = nope, Movie/TV star = nope, married to....= nope, designer = nope, doctor = nope, youtuber lmao = nope). So yeah what does she bring to the show? Girl bye.


----------



## zaara10

WTF was Porsha wearing on the beach???!!! That was the whorey-est outfit I have ever seen! Was it a bathing suit? 
Kandi needs to put that bedroom candy crap back in the closet. Enough already. 
Claudia had me laughing when she said she won't put miles on her vagina for bags, shoes & cars like Porsha! And calling her out for using the word "contradictory" wrong was hilarious too. Is her man really married? To quote Nene, "Close your legs to married men!" Lol.


----------



## New-New

Tbh like Claudia sounds pressed to me like she's coming at Porsha so hard over petty ish makes her sound mad.


----------



## zaara10

New-New said:


> Tbh like Claudia sounds pressed to me like she's coming at Porsha so hard over petty ish makes her sound mad.




Maybe. But I can't stand porsha so I don't mind. She was on such a high horse when she was married to Kordell, called Kenya a whore a few times & doesn't seem remorseful for her disgusting behavior at the reunion so a part of me enjoys seeing her knocked down a bit.


----------



## GoGlam

Porsha (Porsche?) had more hair affixed to her head than Lilly Ghalichi. Damn.


----------



## AEGIS

but I feel like Claudia has slept with some married men in her past for some bags, and shoes.  she may not be able to do so anymore because she's 40+


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I think Phaedra's question about taking crack was stupid, but I don't think it was shade.



i don't think it was stupid but yes it was shade!!!   you never know what these actors will do for their craft!     and i was watching HOP during that time and she played the HELL out of that when janine was hooked on crack.  if she has not ever done it herself she must have gotten a whole lot of personal experience from someone(s)!   she was really that good.







macde90 said:


> I like Demetria. *She seems like she is genuinely sweet
> *
> Portia is shapely. How long before this beach party goes south?




i have not seen that once from her!   she seems genuinely messy and out to fit in where she can get in!   she too wants to start all kinds of drama out of nowhere.  ITA with others - why is she there??




AEGIS said:


> how can Kenya say anything about anyone's a$$ when hers is fake?



thank you!!!!

and speaking of fake a$$ - is cynthia's real???  has it always been like that or did she acquire it recently?  i just do NOT see how in the world she was supposed to be some high fashion model with a a$$ as big as hers!   no way she could fit into designer's sample sizes!!  





New-New said:


> Tbh like Claudia sounds pressed to me like she's coming at Porsha so hard over petty ish makes her sound mad.




ITA with you New.  it's like she picked who she thought would be the easiest person to go for that would get her some story and camera time!!http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## bag-princess

AEGIS said:


> but I feel like Claudia has slept with some married men in her past for some bags, and shoes.  she may not be able to do so anymore because she's 40+





i would bet big $$$ you are right!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> i don't think it was stupid but yes it was shade!!!   you never know what these actors will do for their craft!     and i was watching HOP during that time and she played the HELL out of that when janine was hooked on crack.  if she has not ever done it herself she must have gotten a whole lot of personal experience from someone(s)!   she was



Even if she did smoke crack, which I doubt, she's not going to tell you she did, so why bother asking her.


----------



## AEGIS

bag-princess said:


> i don't think it was stupid but yes it was shade!!!   you never know what these actors will do for their craft!     and i was watching HOP during that time and she played the HELL out of that when janine was hooked on crack.  if she has not ever done it herself she must have gotten a whole lot of personal experience from someone(s)!   she was really that good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have not seen that once from her!   she seems genuinely messy and out to fit in where she can get in!   she too wants to start all kinds of drama out of nowhere.  ITA with others - why is she there??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!!!!
> 
> and speaking of fake a$$ - is cynthia's real???  has it always been like that or did she acquire it recently?  i just do NOT see how in the world she was supposed to be some high fashion model with a a$$ as big as hers!   no way she could fit into designer's sample sizes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ITA with you New.  it's like she picked who she thought would be the easiest person to go for that would get her some story and camera time!!http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



I mean Cynthia is older now so she's bigger but she's always had a butt.  Phaedra & Nene said something about her butt a few seasons ago when she was modeling a bathing suit. They all said they didn't know she was working with all of that.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Even if she did smoke crack, which I doubt, she's not going to tell you she did, so why bother asking her.



you never know - i have heard and asked questions myself that surprised people and i didn't think would be answered - but they were.

it's not a crime to ask.  my grandmother always said the worst that can happen would be the person says "yes. no. or none of your business."  and that never killed anyone.   if you really want to know why not ask them instead of going behind their back asking everyone else!  i am that person that will ask it if i really want to know.


----------



## macde90

bag-princess said:


> i don't think it was stupid but yes it was shade!!!   you never know what these actors will do for their craft!     and i was watching HOP during that time and she played the HELL out of that when janine was hooked on crack.  if she has not ever done it herself she must have gotten a whole lot of personal experience from someone(s)!   she was really that good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have not seen that once from her!   she seems genuinely messy and out to fit in where she can get in!   she too wants to start all kinds of drama out of nowhere.  ITA with others - why is she there??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!!!!
> 
> and speaking of fake a$$ - is cynthia's real???  has it always been like that or did she acquire it recently?  i just do NOT see how in the world she was supposed to be some high fashion model with a a$$ as big as hers!   no way she could fit into designer's sample sizes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ITA with you New.  it's like she picked who she thought would be the easiest person to go for that would get her some story and camera time!!http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Demetria seems sweet and kind of naive to me. Letting RogerBobb keep her hidden, apologizing to Phaedra first, actually agreeing to let Bravo tag along on a real work assignment....


----------



## macde90

bag-princess said:


> you never know - i have heard and asked questions myself that surprised people and i didn't think would be answered - but they were.
> 
> it's not a crime to ask.  my grandmother always said the worst that can happen would be the person says "yes. no. or none of your business."  and that never killed anyone.   if you really want to know why not ask them instead of going behind their back asking everyone else!  i am that person that will ask it if i really want to know.


Grandma is right. I've found that you can ask and say almost anythinf if you say it with a smile.


----------



## bag-princess

macde90 said:


> Grandma is right. I've found that you can ask and say almost anythinf if you say it with a smile.






yes - exactly!  


that is the Southern Belle way you know!  that is how we have always done it!


----------



## New-New

AEGIS said:


> but I feel like Claudia has slept with some married men in her past for some bags, and shoes.  she may not be able to do so anymore because she's 40+



Spill that tea hunty. And yeah like sleeping with someone for possessions is not shameful in the least tbh like Claudia letting men hit for free and ain't getting any call backs so...


----------



## bag-princess

New-New said:


> Spill that tea hunty. And yeah like sleeping with someone for possessions is not shameful in the least tbh *like Claudia letting men hit for free and ain't getting any call backs so.*..






    oh no you did NOT!!!!!    i knew it was you that had said it before i even clicked to comment on the quote!!   could not be anyone else.
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Jeneen

Phaedra mispronouncing "caprese" made me lol


----------



## MahoganyQT

Jeneen said:


> Phaedra mispronouncing "caprese" made me lol




Twice!


----------



## Suzie

zaara10 said:


> WTF was Porsha wearing on the beach???!!! That was the whorey-est outfit I have ever seen! Was it a bathing suit?
> Kandi needs to put that bedroom candy crap back in the closet. Enough already.
> Claudia had me laughing when she said she won't put miles on her vagina for bags, shoes & cars like Porsha! And calling her out for using the word "contradictory" wrong was hilarious too. Is her man really married? To quote Nene, "Close your legs to married men!" Lol.



I thought I read somewhere that When Nene met Greg he was married, not 100% sure though.


----------



## macde90

Jeneen said:


> Phaedra mispronouncing "caprese" made me lol


I had ask Mr. Google how to pronounce it. What?  I don't know any Italians to ask.


----------



## Jeneen

macde90 said:


> I had ask Mr. Google how to pronounce it. What?  I don't know any Italians to ask.




Lol it's normal to mispronounce foreign words but I like to poke fun with someone like phae who thinks she's so classy.


----------



## Sassys

Wwhl


----------



## Sweetpea83

Is that Cynthia? Sure thought it was someone else..


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Sweetpea83 said:


> Is that Cynthia? Sure thought it was someone else..



I thought the same thing. I would have guessed that it was Marlo or someone else, if Peter wasn't in the picture.


----------



## AEGIS

New-New said:


> Spill that tea hunty. And yeah like sleeping with someone for possessions is not shameful in the least tbh like Claudia letting men hit for free and ain't getting any call backs so...



honey she did it for free and all she got was a belly full and then an eventual abortion.  do better girl, you're looking at 50 soon.


----------



## AEGIS

Sweetpea83 said:


> Is that Cynthia? Sure thought it was someone else..





WhitleyGilbert said:


> I thought the same thing. I would have guessed that it was Marlo or someone else, if Peter wasn't in the picture.



Looks just like Marlo which is weird


----------



## bag-princess

Sweetpea83 said:


> Is that Cynthia? Sure thought it was someone else..




i was just about to ask the same thing!!!!  she looks totally different - and it is not just the make-up and that hair.


----------



## Bentley1

Yeah, Cynthia's been up to something with nipping, tucking and filling that face of hers.


----------



## bag-princess

Bentley1 said:


> Yeah, Cynthia's been up to something with nipping, tucking and filling that face of hers.




Oh yea! It's very obvious she is nipped and tucked!  That is someone else's face now!


----------



## Tivo

bag-princess said:


> Oh yea! It's very obvious she is nipped and tucked!  That is someone else's face now!


Which is stupid because very few faces are as pretty as Cynthia's, young or old. How dumb of her. There was no improving that flawlessness, she can only go downhill.


----------



## bag-princess

Tivo said:


> *Which is stupid because very few faces are as pretty as Cynthia's, young or old. *How dumb of her. There was no improving that flawlessness, she can only go downhill.





that is exactly what we were saying - WHY!!!! there was no need for her to do anything so extreme to her face!  and ITA with you she is on the downhill ride now.  she has started and she will not be able to stop because she is going to have to keep going back to freshen it up. 

i am waiting to see if someone is going to mention this on the show - if she doesn't!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Yep, I too am getting Marlo vibes..smd..she didn't need to do all that.


----------



## Ladybug09

stumbled across this blog A MESS

Scroll, down, supposedly the pic of Porsha's patron sponsor.

http://www.skincaretalk.com/t/25966/nigerian-celebrities-and-their-flawless-skin/11000


----------



## Ladybug09

tried to post the pic, but wasn't able to.


----------



## AEGIS

Ladybug09 said:


> tried to post the pic, but wasn't able to.


----------



## Ladybug09

thank you ma'm. at work and get that stupid tolken error.


----------



## Bentley1

bag-princess said:


> Oh yea! It's very obvious she is nipped and tucked!  *That is someone else's face now!*



 Anytime you have to do a double/triple take, you know something ain't right.


----------



## mama13drama99

Cynthia looks like she's had something done, but I still see her in there.  But I can't say the same for Kenya.  Does the one in red look like the Kenya we see each Sunday?


----------



## michie

I wouldn't have known that was Marlo without the caption.


----------



## bag-princess

mama13drama99 said:


> Cynthia looks like she's had something done, but I still see her in there.  But I can't say the same for Kenya.  Does the one in red look like the Kenya we see each Sunday?
> 
> View attachment 2869581






the four harpies!   they are the only ones that can stand each other's company!  
water will always find it's own level.


----------



## mama13drama99

bag-princess said:


> the four harpies!   they are the only ones that can stand each other's company!
> water will always find it's own level.




True!

But Bag-P, what I'm curious about (although no one has replied) is whether Kenya looks recognizable, to you all here, as herself in that picture.  Many of the comments on IG were that she does not (and many were the same as yours, lol).  If I'm not mistaken, someone mentioned that she doesn't have on makeup; however, it looks as though she does but that it's just not blended well.  Her features actually look distorted to me.  It could be the lighting, makeup or both.  But it could also very well be my disdain for her too!  Hey, I don't claim to be perfect or totally age appropriate mature!


----------



## bag-princess

mama13drama99 said:


> True!
> 
> But Bag-P, what I'm curious about (although no one has replied) *is whether Kenya looks recognizable, to you all here, as herself in that picture.*  Many of the comments on IG were that she does not (and many were the same as yours, lol).  If I'm not mistaken, someone mentioned that she doesn't have on makeup; however, it looks as though she does but that it's just not blended well.  Her features actually look distorted to me.  It could be the lighting, makeup or both.  But it could also very well be my disdain for her too!  Hey, I don't claim to be perfect or totally age appropriate mature!





sorry - i forgot that question! 
 i don't know what is is with her either - like you said it could be the light or the make-up.  i agree she looks different,too!


----------



## mama13drama99

bag-princess said:


> sorry - i forgot that question!
> i don't know what is is with her either - like you said it could be the light or the make-up.  i agree she looks different,too!




NP, lol, thanks.  I just want to make sure I'm not being petty.


----------



## bag-princess

*Claudia Jordans Ex Claims She Plans To Leak Their Sex Tape; She Admits To Abortion At 40*







Just days after Nene Leakes slammed her *Real Housewives of Atlanta*  co-star, Claudia Jordan, for having slept with everybody, the former  Deal or No Deal models sex life is under fire again. In an exclusive  interview with Radar Online.com, Jordans ex claimed that she shot a XXX  sex tape with him  and hell sue her if she releases it!

 
*Joel Randell* told  Radar that he and Jordan filmed a raunchy romp in a hotel room in Punta  Cana, Dominican Republic in December 2013 with her iPad.
There are three separate tapes of one  particular evening, Randell said, noting that each was about 10 minutes  long. He claimed that he watched them with Jordan afterward, but that  she never gave him a copy of their filmed explicit acts.
The couple broke up and Randell moved  on  until he saw a recent post on her Instagram page. Featuring the  back seat of her car with shattered glass, it was accompanied by a  caption claiming her laptop had been stolen.


After the reported robbery of her  laptop from her car last week, it became clear to me that Claudia is  likely planning to leak the tapes, Randell alleged. The car break-in  was staged. She would never in a million years leave her laptop in her  car unattended. Shes on her laptop constantly, and she has way too much  personal information on it. Shes probably planning to leak it to  bolster her storyline on RHOA.
The private films were never intended  for public viewing and Randell swore he plans to do everything he can to  keep them private.


If the tapes are leaked, or even if  screen grabs with images of me come out, Im suing Claudia AND the  outlet who posts them for defamation, he warned.
Randell told Radar that their  four-month relationship started out great. We took off like the space  shuttle, and exploded in the atmosphere just as fast. Our breakup ended  in a horrible fight, and we havent spoken since.






Joel: _Just wanted to talk to you about it. Thought you might understand._
 Claudia: _I went through a mother f*cking abortion at 40 cause  YOU didnt have your **** together so YES this PISSES ME OFF TO NO END!  IF YOU had your **** together wed be preparing for the arrival of our  child! SO YES THIS PISSES me off and NO I dont understand why you would  keep doing this to yourself and TO me!_
 Joel: _Its be ok trust me._
 Claudia: _no it wont. But whatever u say Joel. U da man._
 Joel: _AND it makes no natural sense to abort, ust to potentially get to know and enjoy us better when were both 40+._
 Claudia: _You dont have a baby based on 5 weeks._
 Joel: _Then turn around and have you try to get pregnant again shortly after? No._
 Claudia: _Thats a lifetime commitment._
 Joel: _Who say you dont? Who??_
 Claudia: _Me._
 Joel: _See This is where people mess up. Im telling you Claudia._
 Claudia: _Joel do u really think you are in a position RIGHT now  to support a woman and child? Be honest with yourself! Take the ego  out._
 Joel: _The only way we shouldnt have this baby is if the doctor  its not safe or wont be healthy. i KNOW im in a position to support  you and my baby._
 Sources: Text Messages _Diary Of A Hollywood Street King_, Photos _BOSSIP_








http://realitywives.net/blogs/claudia-jordans-ex-claims-plans-leak-sex-tape/

_
_


----------



## DivineMissM

bag-princess said:


> *Claudia Jordans Ex Claims She Plans To Leak Their Sex Tape; She Admits To Abortion At 40*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just days after Nene Leakes slammed her *Real Housewives of Atlanta*  co-star, Claudia Jordan, for having slept with everybody, the former  Deal or No Deal models sex life is under fire again. In an exclusive  interview with Radar Online.com, Jordans ex claimed that she shot a XXX  sex tape with him  and hell sue her if she releases it!
> 
> 
> *Joel Randell* told  Radar that he and Jordan filmed a raunchy romp in a hotel room in Punta  Cana, Dominican Republic in December 2013 with her iPad.
> There are three separate tapes of one  particular evening, Randell said, noting that each was about 10 minutes  long. He claimed that he watched them with Jordan afterward, but that  she never gave him a copy of their filmed explicit acts.
> The couple broke up and Randell moved  on  until he saw a recent post on her Instagram page. Featuring the  back seat of her car with shattered glass, it was accompanied by a  caption claiming her laptop had been stolen.
> 
> 
> After the reported robbery of her  laptop from her car last week, it became clear to me that Claudia is  likely planning to leak the tapes, Randell alleged. The car break-in  was staged. She would never in a million years leave her laptop in her  car unattended. Shes on her laptop constantly, and she has way too much  personal information on it. Shes probably planning to leak it to  bolster her storyline on RHOA.
> The private films were never intended  for public viewing and Randell swore he plans to do everything he can to  keep them private.
> 
> 
> If the tapes are leaked, or even if  screen grabs with images of me come out, Im suing Claudia AND the  outlet who posts them for defamation, he warned.
> Randell told Radar that their  four-month relationship started out great. We took off like the space  shuttle, and exploded in the atmosphere just as fast. Our breakup ended  in a horrible fight, and we havent spoken since.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joel: Just wanted to talk to you about it. Thought you might understand.
> Claudia: I went through a mother f*cking abortion at 40 cause  YOU didnt have your **** together so YES this PISSES ME OFF TO NO END!  IF YOU had your **** together wed be preparing for the arrival of our  child! SO YES THIS PISSES me off and NO I dont understand why you would  keep doing this to yourself and TO me!
> Joel: Its be ok trust me.
> Claudia: no it wont. But whatever u say Joel. U da man.
> Joel: AND it makes no natural sense to abort, ust to potentially get to know and enjoy us better when were both 40+.
> Claudia: You dont have a baby based on 5 weeks.
> Joel: Then turn around and have you try to get pregnant again shortly after? No.
> Claudia: Thats a lifetime commitment.
> Joel: Who say you dont? Who??
> Claudia: Me.
> Joel: See This is where people mess up. Im telling you Claudia.
> Claudia: Joel do u really think you are in a position RIGHT now  to support a woman and child? Be honest with yourself! Take the ego  out.
> Joel: The only way we shouldnt have this baby is if the doctor  its not safe or wont be healthy. i KNOW im in a position to support  you and my baby.
> Sources: Text Messages Diary Of A Hollywood Street King, Photos BOSSIP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://realitywives.net/blogs/claudia-jordans-ex-claims-plans-leak-sex-tape/
> 
> _
> _



  I'm speechless.


----------



## Ladybug09

While I don't agree with abortion, him releasing their personal text is just as bad as if she released the the sex tape. It's a violation of privacy, and he is no innocent...

All of this for a 4-month rship?? People, move on.


----------



## AECornell

And the title of the article says "she admits" it. She didn't. She was talking to this man of hers and about the situation, and HE put it out there.

That's a very personally decision to make and for him to put her business out there like that it messed up.



Ladybug09 said:


> While I don't agree with abortion, him releasing their personal text is just as bad as if she released the the sex tape. It's a violation of privacy, and he is no innocent...
> 
> All of this for a 4-month rship?? People, move on.


----------



## Ladybug09

ETA: and these heffas don't need to be casting stones....I would not doubt if ALL,  yes I said ALL of them on this show have had an abortion.


----------



## bag-princess

my thoughts - 


she so messy!  she needs to quit throwing stones at other people.  she is 40 damn years old and worried about a man taking care of her - that was her main motivation for having the abortion.  it did not pan out as she thought it would!  most women are all about taking care of the baby.  she should be able to take care of herself!  she is not - or would not have been - his responsibility!


she says "you don't have a baby after 5 weeks!"  well a 40 year old woman should not be finding herself pregnant after those same 5 weeks IF she really doesn't want to be.   she tried it - it blew up in her face.  


as far as him releasing it - he beat her to the punch it seems!  she had the sex tapes and her cut her off at the pass.  don't hate the player. hate the game.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> my thoughts -
> 
> 
> she so messy!  she needs to quit throwing stones at other people.  she is 40 damn years old and worried about a man taking care of her - that was her main motivation for having the abortion.  it did not pan out as she thought it would!  most women are all about taking care of the baby.  she should be able to take care of herself!  she is not - or would not have been - his responsibility!
> 
> 
> she says "you don't have a baby after 5 weeks!"  well a 40 year old woman should not be finding herself pregnant after those same 5 weeks IF she really doesn't want to be.   she tried it - it blew up in her face.
> 
> 
> as far as him releasing it - he beat her to the punch it seems!  she had the sex tapes and her cut her off at the pass.  don't hate the player. hate the game.



This! What 40yr old woman doesn't protect herself from pregnancy and STD's. Boggles my mind how people have unprotected sex after knowing someone for a few weeks.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> This! *What 40yr old woman doesn't protect herself from pregnancy and STD's.* Boggles my mind how people have unprotected sex after knowing someone for a few weeks.






thank you!!!!   she is too damn old! she thought that baby was her ticket!! (although if i was him i would have asked her to "show me the reciepts" for this abortion)

my mom and i always says - no woman over the age of 13 in this day and age can claim she did not know how to keep from getting pregnant.


----------



## AEGIS

Actually I thought Claudia released those texts a long time ago.  Now, I am pro-choice but I can't say IA w/an abortion at her age. I mean it's her life and her 'gina and her clit but ater a few months of dating, you don't even use protection ofany kind? Girl do better.


----------



## bag-princess

aegis said:


> actually i thought claudia released those texts a long time ago.  Now, i am pro-choice but i can't say ia w/an abortion at her age. I mean it's her life and her 'gina and her clit but* ater a few months of dating, you don't even use protection ofany kind? Girl do better*.




this!


----------



## DivineMissM

bag-princess said:


> my thoughts -
> 
> 
> she so messy!  she needs to quit throwing stones at other people.  she is 40 damn years old and worried about a man taking care of her - that was her main motivation for having the abortion.  it did not pan out as she thought it would!  most women are all about taking care of the baby.  she should be able to take care of herself!  she is not - or would not have been - his responsibility!
> 
> 
> she says "you don't have a baby after 5 weeks!"  well a 40 year old woman should not be finding herself pregnant after those same 5 weeks IF she really doesn't want to be.   she tried it - it blew up in her face.
> 
> 
> as far as him releasing it - he beat her to the punch it seems!  she had the sex tapes and her cut her off at the pass.  don't hate the player. hate the game.





AEGIS said:


> Actually I thought Claudia released those texts a long time ago.  Now, I am pro-choice but I can't say IA w/an abortion at her age. I mean it's her life and her 'gina and her clit but ater a few months of dating, you don't even use protection ofany kind? Girl do better.



Thank you ladies for articulating my thoughts for me.


----------



## NYC BAP

Claudia is too messy, she should have never messed with NENE.

I agree with all of you, what sane 40 year old woman gets pregnant by a man she barely knows. I am pro choice, but I can't imagine making that choice at 40 with no children already.


----------



## Nahreen

I felt sorry for the pig when Nene was compare to a pig.


----------



## Sassys

Here we go with the bully word. Peter, please have a seat. No body was bullying anyone.


----------



## macde90

Where are y'all?

Why did Peter want to laugh when Cynthia told he and Mal abot the Cl!+ comment?
This chick really kept the friend contract, LOL!


----------



## Sassys

One damn GYN/OB in Atlanta is killing me.


----------



## Sassys

Wait, where are the movies and magazines?


----------



## macde90

This is so nasty. TMI re Todd.

Is that Cynthia's closet?


----------



## bag-princess

cynthia knows good damn well she was serious as a heart attack about that childish friend contract!  then she stands there looking like a fool pretending she did not know what she had done with it or where it was - but Mal goes in there and finds it with no problem at all.  so of course she had to make the big to-do about buring it so she would not look even more foolish.  sorry - too late!



and that big *** truck of kandi's is the ugliest thing on the road!  i can't believe go anywhere in there.  i bet they both have little ladders to to help them climb up in that monster truck!!!


----------



## Sassys

When Phaedra was on the phone with Derek, there were small pics on her desk next to the phone. When her mother shows up to talk about Apolla, a big wedding picture is turned around up on her desk. I see you Bravo.


----------



## macde90

Say what you want but Apollo is good with the kids. He needs to keep his messages private. I'm surprised that Phaedra let them film and air this scene.


----------



## Sassys

Apollo, you are sorry you got caught.


----------



## macde90

@Sassy: I noticed that too about the photos.

Off topic: I'm surprised at the 50 shades commercial during RHoA.


----------



## bag-princess

macde90 said:


> Say what you want but Apollo is good with the kids. He needs to keep his messages private. I'm surprised that Phaedra let them film and air this scene.




that was all for good show.  boo freaking hoo!!  
he wanted it aired so he could look good.   i see him! 







Sassys said:


> Apollo, you are sorry you got caught.



BAM!


----------



## bag-princess

kenya thinks she is so slick - yea i see you too!!


she keeps repeating "i don't drive" which is code for - "i don't have a car!!"  what happened to that $$$ car she was rolling around in???


that is why she was all up in porsha's biz about her car - she is jealous!


----------



## Sassys

The way Riley talks annoys the hell out of me. Take the marbles out your mouth and speak.


----------



## macde90

I like Cynthia but she needs new friends.

Riley is a pretty girl. Todd's daughter looks like him. Is it weird to talk about ovulation and baby making with your 14 year old?


----------



## macde90

@sassy...Lol.

I forgot to say... I don't like Kenya.


----------



## Sassys

Wait, Riley is only 11????


----------



## krissa

Sassys said:


> Wait, Riley is only 11????



I was thinking the same. I thought I heard wrong at first.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Wait, Riley is only 11????





i am still sitting here doing this -    i thought that is what she said with her own mouth!!


damn she is a big girl!!!!   well now i see why she acts so spoiled - she is still a baby!


----------



## Sassys

krissa said:


> I was thinking the same. I thought I heard wrong at first.



she was born August 2002


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> she was born August 2002





ok now i can understand - IF she is a fellow leo!  i can see why she acts like she does sometimes!


----------



## macde90

I thought Riley was 11 back in the A.J.  Days. She is a big girl. 

Sports One looks loke somebody's grandma's house.

I dont want to hear anything else about Kandi stopping at chikFilA.


----------



## Sassys

I just had Chick Fil A for the first time in LA a few weeks ago. Their Lemonaide gave me a headache after one sip. Two damn sweet. Chicken tenders were so good. 

Can't stan Kenya SMH.


----------



## addisonshopper

Kenya is crazy. She seems like she is on meds.


----------



## Sassys

they couldn't try on clothes the night before??


----------



## macde90

Is Kenya under the influence? Why is she acting so kooky?


----------



## bag-princess

kenya tries too damn hard to make people think she is having soooo much fun - which means she really ain't!     and she knows damn well she could not afford the presidential suite at the Ritz Carlton!     and Bravo ain't paying for it!!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> and she knows damn well she could not afford the presidential suite at the Ritz Carlton!     and Bravo ain't paying for it!!



this!


----------



## Sassys

Peter is so disrespectful


----------



## macde90

Wait, was Claudia trying to flirt with Peter? And was Peter flirting back? Why is Claudia talking avout her crusty feet?

Is Kordell dumb enough to let Claudia use him for a story line?


----------



## AEGIS

team pretty is hella boring.


----------



## macde90

bag-princess said:


> kenya tries too damn hard to make people think she is having soooo much fun - which means she really ain't!     and she knows damn well she could not afford the presidential suite at the Ritz Carlton!     and Bravo ain't paying for it!!


Yep.


----------



## bag-princess

AEGIS said:


> team pretty is hella boring.




i was just thinking the same thing!!





macde90 said:


> Wait, was Claudia trying to flirt with Peter? And was Peter flirting back? Why is Claudia talking avout her crusty feet?
> is Kordell dumb enough to let Claudia use him for a story line?




yea he is.   and she is stupid enough to let him use her!


----------



## macde90

This was a nice calm episode. Next week looks like it will be crazy.


----------



## bag-princess

so apollo making threats to burn the house down next week!?


i knew that loving understanding and gentle father was all an act!!  that is why i did not feel sorry for him talking about how he will miss those boys!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> so apollo making threats to burn the house down next week!?
> 
> 
> i knew that loving understanding and gentle father was all an act!!  that is why i did not feel sorry for him talking about how he will miss those boys!



Now wait, you did not hear that come out of his mouth. Just because Phaedra said it in the preview does not mean it happened.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Now wait, you did not hear that come out of his mouth. Just because Phaedra said it in the preview does not mean it happened.





wait nothing!!  he threatened her at the restaurant when he barged in on them a few weeks ago trying to make her talk to him and was all up in her face so yes - i do believe it!


----------



## AEGIS

they could have used this as an opportunity to do things in Charlotte...the road trip was so boring.  Bravo couldn't rent them a PJ?

i watch this show for fabulosity and this episode didn't give me that.


----------



## sgj99

1.) the scenes with Todd, Kandi and the two daughters are so darn awkward!  they need to stop forcing those two girls to be "friends" and just let it happen.  there is a huge maturity gap between the girls so their interests and friends are probably very different.  give it time!

and 2.) Phaedra has been so strange this season when she is talking about Apollo.  she acts like he's some stranger, not her husband with whom she's lived with for years and had two sons.  whenever she speaks about him or the situation she gives off the vibe that she has no idea what he is doing, he's "running the streets."  but he was still living in the house up until he reported to prison wasn't he?  did they never sit down and discuss the status/collapse/resolution of the marriage?  or his fate within the judicial system?  and it absolutely kills me that he still really has no remorse for his crimes.  his attitude is:  this was the only way i could support my lifestyle so it was justified.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> wait nothing!!  he threatened her at the restaurant when he barged in on them a few weeks ago trying to make her talk to him and was all up in her face so yes - i do believe it!



I don't blieve anything that comes out of Phaedra's mouth. This is the same woman who tried to lie to a group of mothers about her due date and how a preganancy works.  she tried to convince the world that it was medically okay to take a baby out the womb at 6mos, just because she wanted it done. And she wasn't even 6mos, she was 8-9 mos.  This is also the same woman who married an ex con fresh out of prison.

Phaedra will say anything to mke herself look like the prim and proper southern belle, yet she is taking money from clients in a parking lot and couldn't even defend Sheree against her non law degree football player exhusband.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I don't blieve anything that comes out of Phaedra's mouth. This is the same woman who tried to lie to a group of mothers about her due date and how a preganancy works.  she tried to convince the world that it was medically okay to take a baby out the womb at 6mos, just because she wanted it done. This is also the same woman who married an ex con fresh out of prison.





i don't care what came out of her mouth - he said point blank ON CAMERA with HIS mouth that he was trying to be nice to her but that could change at any moment - if he wanted to.  all that baby drama mess is not the point - he was doing nothing but trying to get some sympathy and no matter what she said or did making threats to her life - and his son's he says he loves so much since they do live there - is pathetic.

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Sassys said:


> Wait, Riley is only 11????



I know! I had to rewind that to make sure I heard right. 



sgj99 said:


> 1.) the scenes with Todd, Kandi and the two daughters are so darn awkward!  they need to stop forcing those two girls to be "friends" and just let it happen.  there is a huge maturity gap between the girls so their interests and friends are probably very different.  give it time!



Agreed.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> i don't care what came out of her mouth - he said point blank ON CAMERA with HIS mouth that he was trying to be nice to her but that could change at any moment - if he wanted to.  all that baby drama mess is not the point - he was doing nothing but trying to get some sympathy and no matter what she said or did making threats to her life - and his son's he says he loves so much since they do live there - is pathetic.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



lol doesn't mean he was going to hit her or physically hurt her. He might have meant he wil spill all her tea and get real on her a$$.


----------



## sgj99

Sassys said:


> lol doesn't mean he was going to hit her or physically hurt her. He might have meant he wil spill all her tea and get real on her a$$.



i think Phaedra may be scared of this the most.  she certainly doesn't want her "good name" sullied  the idea of Apollo telling what she is truly like probably worries her more than the threat of actual violence.


----------



## zaara10

Kandi's daughter Riley is only 11????!! STFU! Yo, that is a big 11 y/o! :o Todd's daughter on the other hand seems young & awkward for 18. She looks EXACTLY like him. 
And what mother has her kids help track her ovulation in a calendar??! That's just crazy. And all kandi's talk about only wanting a boy & not wanting any more girls is just wrong.


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> that was all for good show.  boo freaking hoo!!
> he wanted it aired so he could look good.   i see him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAM!




Yes! Apollo was acting.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> lol doesn't mean he was going to hit her or physically hurt her. He might have meant he wil spill all her tea and get real on her a$$.




That's what a lot of women have thought and they were very wrong.

It was still a threat from the "good husband and father" he is trying so hard to make people believe he was ever chance he gets. Even "if" he meant spilling her tea.


----------



## bag-princess

tamshac77 said:


> Yes! Apollo was acting.




And as usual - he wasn't a good one!


----------



## bag-princess

zaara10 said:


> Kandi's daughter Riley is only 11????!! STFU! Yo, that is a big 11 y/o! :o Todd's daughter on the other hand seems young & awkward for 18. She looks EXACTLY like him.
> And what mother has her kids help track her ovulation in a calendar??! That's just crazy. And all kandi's talk about only wanting a boy & not wanting any more girls is just wrong.




Kandi is so desperate and extra since "I's mahred now!" She will do anything to get pregnant and try to keep Todd at home!  How many women have tried this same thing? She will be no different!


----------



## Jeneen

11 and 18 is a humongous age gap for friendship. Even 11 and 14 is very different developmentally. The best you can hope is they are kind to each other at home and accepting of the new step-sibling situation.


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> That's what a lot of women have thought and they were very wrong.
> 
> It was still a threat from the "good husband and father" he is trying so hard to make people believe he was ever chance he gets. Even "if" he meant spilling her tea.




Apollo looks like he has a bad temper. Phaedra seems a little afraid of him. There's no telling what he's like behind closed doors.


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> And as usual - he wasn't a good one!




Agreed. So fake.


----------



## keodi

Sassys said:


> *I don't blieve anything that comes out of Phaedra's mouth. This is the same woman who tried to lie to a group of mothers about her due date and how a preganancy works.  she tried to convince the world that it was medically okay to take a baby out the womb at 6mos, just because she wanted it done. And she wasn't even 6mos, she was 8-9 mos.  This is also the same woman who married an ex con fresh out of prison.
> *
> Phaedra will say anything to mke herself look like the prim and proper southern belle, yet she is taking money from clients in a parking lot and couldn't even defend Sheree against her non law degree football player exhusband.



This, supposedly she's leading a double life, and self-medicating for her problems...


----------



## tonij2000

just my thoughts

I'm surprised but I really like Claudia. 

Kenya lives for discord in relationships, pathetic...

NeNe seems a bit more humble since being read by Claudia, I still don't like her again.

Cynthia is beautiful and a sweetheart but I think she's trying too hard to prove that she's not a lapdog.

Phaedra, I respect her hustle.

Khandi, love her but Todd sure has come up since being with her and I think once his income is sustainable, he's gone.

Poor Portia - I wish she would have stayed married to Kordell, her looks won't last forever and then what will she do to support herself?


----------



## lulilu

I can't believe how these women repeated are hours late to events.  So rude and inconsiderate.  Even to the concert that they traveled to Puerto Rico to attend!  What is that about?


----------



## mama13drama99

Re: all of what everyone has said about Kenya...did you guys catch her on CA tonight?  She really looked nuts during her performance!!!!  She's annoying and despicable!!!!  I have never seen a more thirsty, extra person than Kenya...and there are plenty (celebs and non-celebs) out here.


----------



## mama13drama99

Sassys said:


> The way Riley talks annoys the hell out of me. Take the marbles out your mouth and speak.




YES!  The mother and grandmother do the same thing...talk as though they have a mouthful of something (different substances for all three too).  From her first season I noticed Kandi hardly opens her mouth to talk, she talks through her teeth!  Joyce talks though the sides of her mouth which may have an impact on all the mispronounced words!  And all three of their voices, to me, are like nails on a chalkboard!!!  Now that we know Riley's age, I may cut her some slack for the her voice and whining...MAYBE!


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> Kandi is so desperate and extra since "I's mahred now!" She will do anything to get pregnant and try to keep Todd at home!  *How many women have tried this same thing? She will be no different!*



So true. Todd don't want no baby. 

He didn't seem happy about his car, did he?


----------



## ScottyGal

tamshac77 said:


> So true. Todd don't want no baby.
> 
> He didn't seem happy about his car, did he?



I thought he seemed a bit.. underwhelmed?

If someone bought me that car, I would be jumping around and dancing! Haha


----------



## dooneybaby

bag-princess said:


> so apollo making threats to burn the house down next week!?
> 
> 
> i knew that loving understanding and gentle father was all an act!!  that is why i did not feel sorry for him talking about how he will miss those boys!


I never saw him as a loving, gentle and understanding anything. My very first impression of Apollo was that he was a jerk.


----------



## dooneybaby

Was Kenya serious about Claudia and Kordell dating? It seems like she pressed it a little too much, as though she knew it would really tick off Porsha. And Kordell seemed down for it.
Knowing that Kordell is so controlling, would Kenya really want to put her good friend Claudia in that position? Claudia is hardly a woman who can be controlled.
Kenya is such a trouble maker.


----------



## bag-princess

lulilu said:


> I can't believe how these women repeated are hours late to events.  So rude and inconsiderate.  Even to the concert that they traveled to Puerto Rico to attend!  What is that about?



they love to go on about supporting each other and being happy for each other - but when it comes to show it they are never in a big hurry to get there!   they really don't care!



tamshac77 said:


> So true. Todd don't want no baby.
> 
> He didn't seem happy about his car, did he?




no he did not!!  and i don't blame todd - a baby at that age when he has a grown daughter would be the last thing on my mind!!  but kandi is so dang determined and convinced that todd wants a baby!




dooneybaby said:


> I never saw him as a loving, gentle and understanding anything. My very first impression of Apollo was that he was a jerk.




THIS!!!  that is how i feel about him - and that he is as slow as molasses in winter! 
the look of "d'oh!" that he always has on his face like he is trying to think of something to say.


----------



## swags

I can't say whether or not Todd wants a kid. It sounds like they'd like a boy only. I could have done without the sperm bank scene. 
If Todd wasn't coming up out of all of this I'd feel bad for him. He has to deal with Mama Joyce and then he's got to put up with Riley too.


----------



## sgj99

lulilu said:


> I can't believe how these women repeated are hours late to events.  So rude and inconsiderate.  Even to the concert that they traveled to Puerto Rico to attend!  What is that about?



i noticed that too!  they missed almost the whole concert didn't they?  and this is such a consistent problem with these women.


----------



## GoGlam

Riley is a brat. She's like Mama Joyce's double.


----------



## Tivo

Cynthia is so damn awkward! It's like she's trying to be loud and sassy like Nene but it doesn't work because Cynthia isn't funny. All the southern 'isms she's forcing, "Chile! Honey! Etc..." Just come off so forced and I don't recall her speaking like that in her early seasons. 

She is just so phony.


----------



## bag-princess

Tivo said:


> Cynthia is so damn awkward! It's like she's trying to be loud and sassy like Nene but it doesn't work because Cynthia isn't funny. All the southern 'isms she's forcing, "Chile! Honey! Etc..." Just come off so forced and I don't recall her speaking like that in her early seasons.
> 
> *She is just so phony*.





yes she is!!!   she is doing the most because she knows she needs that check.  peter can't keep any business and why he thinks working with kordell is going to be any better i can't figure out! this all new "big bad don't take no crap cynthia" is not doing any favor for her.


----------



## Tivo

bag-princess said:


> yes she is!!!   she is doing the most because she knows she needs that check.  peter can't keep any business and why he thinks working with kordell is going to be any better i can't figure out! this all new "big bad don't take no crap cynthia" is not doing any favor for her.


I think she just has no personality so she's constantly trying to create one.


----------



## bag-princess

Tivo said:


> I think she just has no personality so she's constantly trying to create one.




that,too!  :giggles:


----------



## Sassys

Tivo said:


> Cynthia is so damn awkward! It's like she's trying to be loud and sassy like Nene but it doesn't work because Cynthia isn't funny. All the southern 'isms she's forcing, "Chile! Honey! Etc..." Just come off so forced and I don't recall her speaking like that in her early seasons.
> 
> She is just so phony.



Yes!!!


----------



## Bentley1

Tivo said:


> Cynthia is so damn awkward! It's like she's trying to be loud and sassy like Nene but it doesn't work because Cynthia isn't funny. All the southern 'isms she's forcing, "Chile! Honey! Etc..." Just come off so forced and I don't recall her speaking like that in her early seasons.
> 
> She is just so phony.




Lol, thank you! She found her "voice" and now she just won't shut up with her forced, fake, wanna-be Nene personality. She sounds ridiculous.


----------



## tamshac77

_Lee said:


> I thought he seemed a bit.. underwhelmed?
> 
> If someone bought me that car, I would be jumping around and dancing! Haha



Me too! I don't think he likes the way Kandi spends money, even on him.


----------



## bag-princess

tamshac77 said:


> Me too! I don't think he likes the way Kandi spends money, even on him.




this!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## tamshac77

dooneybaby said:


> Was Kenya serious about Claudia and Kordell dating? It seems like she pressed it a little too much, as though she knew it would really tick off Porsha. And Kordell seemed down for it.
> Knowing that Kordell is so controlling, would Kenya really want to put her good friend Claudia in that position? Claudia is hardly a woman who can be controlled.
> Kenya is such a trouble maker.



How could anybody stand to even look at Kordell? I don't care how much money he has. 



swags said:


> I can't say whether or not Todd wants a kid. It sounds like they'd like a boy only. I could have done without the sperm bank scene.
> *If Todd wasn't coming up out of all of this I'd feel bad for him*. He has to deal with Mama Joyce and then he's got to put up with Riley too.



Todd signed up for it so I don't feel no sympathy for him. He could have given deuces to all of them. 

I agree that he _might_ want a boy only.


----------



## djsmom

Who do these feet belong too?


----------



## djsmom

djsmom said:


> who do these feet belong too?


lol


----------



## dooneybaby

GoGlam said:


> Riley is a brat. She's like Mama Joyce's double.


Riley is a spoiled brat because that's how her mama made her.


----------



## GoldengirlNY

djsmom said:


> lol




Kandi?


----------



## Ladybug09

djsmom said:


> lol



Derek J.  I know them biscuits anywhere.


----------



## GoldengirlNY

&#128563; oh! Did not consider him!&#128514;


----------



## GoldengirlNY

Not Derek J. Smh at kandi


----------



## Ladybug09

She looks soooooo uncomfortable.


----------



## MahoganyQT

GoldengirlNY said:


> View attachment 2876245
> 
> Not Derek J. Smh at kandi




Wow...they both look a mess!


----------



## Tivo

MahoganyQT said:


> Wow...they both look a mess!


So it's not just me? Kandi and Todd look beat.


----------



## StylishMD

djsmom said:


> lol


Omg that is NASTY


----------



## AEGIS

MahoganyQT said:


> Wow...they both look a mess!





Tivo said:


> So it's not just me? Kandi and Todd look beat.



they have BOTH gained some love weight


----------



## sgj99

http://www.realitytea.com/2015/01/27/nene-leakes-sends-kenya-moore-cease-desist-warning-letter/

okay, this is too funny if it's real ...


----------



## Jeneen

Ladybug09 said:


> Derek J.  I know them biscuits anywhere.




Biscuits!!! I'm dying!!!




Ok so if you announce that you ONLY WANT A BOY on national television... What happens if you get pregnant with a girl?


----------



## Bentley1

Wth happened to Todd? He gained weight and aged 10 years. Mess.


----------



## bag-princess

GoldengirlNY said:


> View attachment 2876245
> 
> *Not Derek J. Smh at kandi*




ya'll all need to apologize to Derek J.  

kandi is a hot mess - busting out the top AND bottom of her outfit!!!  





Jeneen said:


> Biscuits!!! I'm dying!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so if you announce that you ONLY WANT A BOY on national television... *What happens if you get pregnant with a girl?*






she won't!  not in this age of "designer babies" and being able to choose the sex of your child!  kandi is going to make damn sure that she is pregnant with a boy!  she seems to have that bird mentality that this will keep todd happy and around the house!http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## bag-princess

Bentley1 said:


> *Wth happened to Todd?* He gained weight and aged 10 years. Mess.





you've seen riley - do you really need to ask???

kandi is spoiling him,too!  she has made it known she would rather he not work and just sit around at her beck and call when she needs him for something.  and with her trying to force a baby on him she keeps saying he has to be around more to help her raise "their son"!


----------



## addisonshopper

bag-princess said:


> you've seen riley - do you really need to ask???
> 
> kandi is spoiling him,too!  she has made it known she would rather he not work and just sit around at her beck and call when she needs him for something.  and with her trying to force a baby on him she keeps saying he has to be around more to help her raise "their son"!




Hence the reason he should've never agreed to her terms on the prenuptial (if in case that was a true story line).  I can't stand the sight of mama Joyce and Todd wasn't appreciative of the car cause is Khandi trying to buy him for the mommas actions.  They stupid.


----------



## djsmom

Ladybug09 said:


> Derek J.  I know them biscuits anywhere.




Nooooo...Kandi. LOL


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ladybug09 said:


> She looks soooooo uncomfortable.


I was thinking the same..lol!


----------



## GoldengirlNY

Beyond uncomfortable. And yes they both look sloppy.


----------



## Bentley1

bag-princess said:


> *you've seen riley - do you really need to ask???*
> 
> kandi is spoiling him,too!  She has made it known she would rather he not work and just sit around at her beck and call when she needs him for something.  And with her trying to force a baby on him she keeps saying he has to be around more to help her raise "their son"!



lol


----------



## AEGIS

mama13drama99 said:


> YES!  The mother and grandmother do the same thing...talk as though they have a mouthful of something (different substances for all three too).  From her first season I noticed Kandi hardly opens her mouth to talk, she talks through her teeth!  Joyce talks though the sides of her mouth which may have an impact on all the mispronounced words!  And all three of their voices, to me, are like nails on a chalkboard!!!  Now that we know Riley's age, I may cut her some slack for the her voice and whining...MAYBE!



I hate scenes with Kandi and her family.  Diction is not their strong suit.  It's not the southern accent....it's just the way they talk.  I am also a fast talking Northerner...like get it out.


----------



## Sassys

Jeneen said:


> Biscuits!!! I'm dying!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so if you announce that you ONLY WANT A BOY on national television... What happens if you get pregnant with a girl?



Some fertility clinics let you choose the sex. There is one in LA, that all the celebs go to.


----------



## Sassys

AEGIS said:


> I am also a fast talking Northerner...like get it out.



Amen!! Drives me nuts, when people speak so slowly.


----------



## AEGIS

Sassys said:


> Amen!! Drives me nuts, when people speak so slowly.



I went to college in the South and my mom said "Good! Maybe you'll slow down your speech."  Little did she realize it was a southern school full of Yankees


----------



## Tivo

addisonshopper said:


> Hence the reason he should've never agreed to her terms on the prenuptial (if in case that was a true story line).  I can't stand the sight of mama Joyce and *Todd wasn't appreciative of the car cause is Khandi trying to buy him for the mommas actions. * They stupid.



Yep. And notice Kandi got irritated and said his reaction made her want to take the car back. Basically she's a conditional gifter. She showers him with expensive toys as long as he has the appropriate reaction and I'm sure this car will be held over his head constantly. She will never fail to remind him she bought it for him when she wants her way. Can't believe I'm defending Todd.


----------



## Jeneen

Sassys said:


> Some fertility clinics let you choose the sex. There is one in LA, that all the celebs go to.




Do they go in and find the Y sperm?


----------



## Ladybug09

Jeneen said:


> Do they go in and find the Y sperm?



Yes. 
I believe it's illegal in most states and of course ethically wrong.

Pretty interesting info
http://www.who.int/genomics/gender/en/index4.html


----------



## Ladybug09

Bentley1 said:


> Wth happened to Todd? He gained weight and aged 10 years. Mess.



Well his Mom did die.


----------



## Jeneen

Ladybug09 said:


> Yes.
> I believe it's illegal in most states and of course ethically wrong.
> 
> Pretty interesting info
> http://www.who.int/genomics/gender/en/index4.html




Ah interesting.


----------



## Bentley1

Ladybug09 said:


> Well his Mom did die.




True


----------



## Ladybug09

Wrong thread.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Ahhhh shiottttt, he called HUCK!!!!! It's on!



wrong thread, get your butt back to the Scandal thread.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> wrong thread, get your butt back to the Scandal thread.



Hahah. Just realized it. I was like where did my comment go!!?


----------



## krissa

Sassys said:


> wrong thread, get your butt back to the Scandal thread.



Lol.


----------



## mama13drama99

addisonshopper said:


> Hence the reason he should've never agreed to her terms on the prenuptial (if in case that was a true story line).  I can't stand the sight of mama Joyce and Todd wasn't appreciative of the car cause is Khandi trying to buy him for the mommas actions.  They stupid.




Ohhhhh, you hit the nail right on the head!!!! Joyce (she doesn't deserve to be called mama!) is second on the list for me (in Pheadra's voice, "Everyone know Kenya is first!").  I'm kinda of glad that I haven't really seen much of Joyce during the last few episodes.  I wonder if they did some new editing after Sharon died?  Kandi definitely wants to buy (and control) Todd.  A baby, trucks, etc. is not the way to have a positive impact on their marriage.  She needs to check herself, check mama, check her child, stop trying to buy all of them, stop trying to force a relationship between those Riley and Todd's daughter, and stop gorging when see eats (from the looks of that picture from Sunday).


----------



## swags

I know its stereotypical but I would not think twice about a rich guy marrying a lady without much money but I find it emasculating when its the other way around.  Or at least in Kandi and Todd's case I do.


My husband watches celeb apprentice. Kenya was on the ground singing her twirl song (I think she fell down and incorporated it into her horrible song)  and he asked me "who is she? She's awful, I can't believe she was ever a miss USA"  I saw ***** on Kelly and Michael the other day and he said he likes the Kenyas and the Brandis, they make for good tv.


----------



## Nahreen

Porsha dresses so slutty. I have wondered several times if her bought boobs would fall out.


----------



## DivineMissM

It makes sense that Kandi feels like she needs to buy Todd's love.  Look at her relationship with her own mother.  Can you imagine how damaging that would be to be used by your own mother?!  I feel bad for Kandi.


----------



## zaara10

DivineMissM said:


> It makes sense that Kandi feels like she needs to buy Todd's love.  Look at her relationship with her own mother.  Can you imagine how damaging that would be to be used by your own mother?!  I feel bad for Kandi.


I think she's trying to hold on to him by buying him nice things.


----------



## DivineMissM

zaara10 said:


> I think she's trying to hold on to him by buying him nice things.



Right. Because that's how she was taught to earn love, by her mother.  It's sad.


----------



## djsmom

Bobby Womack, I mean, Nene and Greg at her pop up shop.


----------



## sgj99

djsmom said:


> Bobby Womack, I mean, Nene and Greg at her pop up shop.



Nene looks very masculine there.


----------



## bag-princess

djsmom said:


> Bobby Womack, I mean, Nene and Greg at her pop up shop.





   i laugh because this is about Nene.  not Bobby himself - RIP.


----------



## tomz_grl

The end of Nene's nose makes me want to break out into the Humpty Dance.


----------



## DivineMissM

tomz_grl said:


> The end of Nene's nose makes me want to break out into the Humpty Dance.



Me too.  She should never ever wear thick rimmed glasses.


----------



## macde90

tomz_grl said:


> The end of Nene's nose makes me want to break out into the Humpty Dance.


So wrong but so true. 

I like NeNe and Gregg. I think they are a pretty good fit for each other.


----------



## lulilu

Porsha has really "spread her wings" since being divorced.  She was so modest etc, and now she has gone to the other end of the spectrum, with her behind and breasts hanging out all over the place.  Not a good look.  There must be some place in the middle.


----------



## tomz_grl

lulilu said:


> Porsha has really "spread her wings" since being divorced.  She was so modest etc, and now she has gone to the other end of the spectrum, with her behind and breasts hanging out all over the place.  Not a good look.  There must be some place in the middle.


 
I wonder what her Grandfather's charity people/family think about the way she acts and dresses and her supposed romance with a married African?


----------



## TC1

tomz_grl said:


> I wonder what her Grandfather's charity people/family think about the way she acts and dresses and her supposed romance with a married African?


 
I'm sure her Grandfather's charity and family are a bit more embarassed by the fact that she thought the ungerground railroad was a train...and said so on national television


----------



## Ladybug09

tomz_grl said:


> The end of Nene's nose makes me want to break out into the Humpty Dance.


Lol, now that song is in my head!


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Lol, now that song is in my head!



Everybody! Do the Humpty Humpty!! Could not resist. It's on my gym playlist


----------



## zaara10

lulilu said:


> Porsha has really "spread her wings" since being divorced.  She was so modest etc, and now she has gone to the other end of the spectrum, with her behind and breasts hanging out all over the place.  Not a good look.  There must be some place in the middle.


I agree. Goes to show how fake & phony she was when married to Kordell. She needs to calm down a bit.


----------



## Bentley1

Looks like Porsha is fishing with her THOT wear. She didn't have to go there when she was married, but apparently feels the need to advertise her goods to catch a whale.


----------



## bag-princess

Bentley1 said:


> *Looks like Porsha is fishing with her THOT wear.* She didn't have to go there when she was married, but apparently feels the need to advertise her goods to catch a whale.





of course she is!!!  just like the majority of single women.  the things they will wear to a wedding or a funeral would be better suited for a club on friday night! we shake our heads at how desperate they look with everything hanging out! everyone knows what it is going on just by looking at them.


----------



## Bentley1

bag-princess said:


> of course she is!!!  just like the majority of single women.  the things they will wear to a wedding or a funeral would be better suited for a club on friday night! we shake our heads at how desperate they look with everything hanging out! everyone knows what it is going on just by looking at them.




Yeah, her desperation is coming through loud and clear.


----------



## tomz_grl

Bentley1 said:


> Yeah, her desperation is coming through loud and clear.



I wonder if any of it has to do with being under thumb with her family and then with Kordell??? I don't know anything about her past. 

On another note, interesting that Kenya would try and hook Kordell and Claudia up, when last season she was implying he used Porscha as a beard.


----------



## bag-princess

tomz_grl said:


> I wonder if any of it has to do with being under thumb with her family and then with Kordell??? I don't know anything about her past.
> 
> On another note,* interesting that Kenya would try and hook Kordell and Claudia up, when last season she was implying he used Porscha as a beard*.




exactly!!

because that is all her tired azz is good for.  starting trouble wherever she can stir some up.  and dumb claudia is the same way.  they are going for who they consider to be the weakest link in order to get them some airtime and storyline.


----------



## djsmom

nene has some nerve, this could be the end of RHOA, I'm sure Andy is not happy about this:

NeNe Leakes: RHOA Co-stars Criticism Has Gone Too Far



While her cast members and fans may be unsure about where the proverbial line has been drawn, NeNe Leakes knows exactly where it is and believes her co-stars have crossed it.
The Real Housewives of Atlanta star confirmed that she has filed cease and desist orders against co-stars Kenya Moore and Claudia Jordan. She acknowledged that throwing shade and snapping at one another with nasty comments are normal behaviors for the RHOA cast, but apparently Kenya and Claudia have gone too far.
We are on a reality show where we do throw shade, where we do talk about each other, where we do sling mud, but when it becomes malicious, and when it becomes evil  to a point where you are crossing the line, that is where I draw the line, NeNe told Atlanta DJ Ryan Cameron.
NeNe, often considered the series queen bee, has been known to throw shade with the best of them. Shes argued with just about every co-star, including former BFF Cynthia Bailey. NeNe was also the first to suggest that the apology Kenya received from RHOA husband Apollo Nidawas a lie, and she more recently told viewers that a part of Claudias genital region had left her body.




However, during NeNes heated exchange with Claudia, the newbie arguably got the best of NeNe, in many fans opinions. Claudia criticized NeNes hair, enunciation, stripper past, and more.
When it becomes very malicious, thats enough, NeNe said without being specific about which insults had crossed the line. I mean everything that Im saying. They have gone too far.
NeNe, who has complained about the negativity on RHOA, said the ladies do not need to be so nasty or rude and suggested her co-stars turn their attention to their own careers.
All of these girls are claiming that theyve been in the business for 150 years  then you surely do not have all that time to be evil and malicious, said NeNe.


----------



## Tivo

Nene's ego took a hit when Claudia read her and she can't take it. She shouldn't even give it a second thought because all that does is give Claudia shine she doesn't deserve.


----------



## bag-princess

Tivo said:


> Nene's ego took a hit when Claudia read her and she can't take it.* She shouldn't even give it a second thought because all that does is give Claudia shine she doesn't deserve.*





exactly!!!!   the best way to handle her would be to completely ignore her! 
you never let them see you sweat!!


----------



## Bentley1

The fact that Nene is  advertising that she's butt hurt and her feathers were ruffled by Them,  (namely Claudia),  shows such immense weakness on Nene's part. I expected more from her based on how much she purports to be so very busy, in demand and rich that she doesn't have time for these "nobodies," yet she goes and gives them this much power? Dumb and weak. Should have let it go.


----------



## Bentley1

tomz_grl said:


> I wonder if any of it has to do with being under thumb with her family and then with Kordell??? I don't know anything about her past.
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, interesting that Kenya would try and hook Kordell and Claudia up, when last season she was implying he used Porscha as a beard.




I do think she likes the taste of freedom based on how controlling Kordell was. She's letting it all
Hang out, in more ways them one, and hoping she catches her a big ol whale in the process.  

Good point about Kenya. She is a walking contradiction and will say and do anything in the heat of the moment just to win. I wish someone would bring that up this season as to why she's hooking Claudia up with Kordell if he's supposedly a closet gay and needs a beard? So she wants Claudia to be his beard?


----------



## mama13drama99

All good points about Nene, Porsha, and Kenya!  I completely agree with all of the thought and opinions shared!


----------



## Tivo

Bentley1 said:


> The fact that Nene is  advertising that she's butt hurt and her feathers were ruffled by Them,  (namely Claudia),  shows such immense weakness on Nene's part. I expected more from her based on how much she purports to be so very busy, in demand and rich that she doesn't have time for these "nobodies," yet she goes and gives them this much power? Dumb and weak. Should have let it go.


Especially since she has no problem dishing it out...which I don't mind because she always seems like the type that can take it to, but apparently she's not. It's not a good look for her with how nasty and rude she's been.


----------



## zaara10

Nene calling Claudia a half breed & a whore & saying her clit has left her body was pretty bad. Worse IMO than the things Claudia said.


----------



## Longchamp

Am I the only one that thinks these shows are making money exploiting women? 
But I guess we all make choices, and they made the choice to be on the show and make fools of themselves.


----------



## Tivo

Longchamp said:


> Am I the only one that thinks these shows are making money exploiting women?
> But I guess we all make choices, and they made the choice to be on the show and make fools of themselves.


Absolutely they are. But deeper than that they are exploiting human vanity and ego. Bravo knows what dangling the possibility of fame and fortune in front of some will encourage them to do. They make fools of the women and then shower them with just enough fame to keep them begging for more. After all the interviews and fancy clothes, parties, etc these women seem willing to do anything to keep it going. It's sad.


----------



## Longchamp

It is sad. Makes me sad that each woman doesn't realize the obvious.


----------



## mama13drama99

Switching it up a for just a second...

I missed celebrity apprentice, but I'm reading that Vivica read Kenya for faith!  Did anyone see it?  How was it?  I'm trying to find a clip on YouTube, but I'm not having any luck.

But I did find this video of Kandi twerking, and she does some random move with it.  Warning: this may actually hurt your eyes or brain or both!


----------



## tomz_grl

mama13drama99 said:


> Switching it up a for just a second...
> 
> I missed celebrity apprentice, but I'm reading that Vivica read Kenya for faith!  Did anyone see it?  How was it?  I'm trying to find a clip on YouTube, but I'm not having any luck.
> 
> But I did find this video of Kandi twerking, and she does some random move with it.  Warning: this may actually hurt your eyes or brain or both!



I dvr apprentice and I'll watch it today. 

The Kandi video wasn't attached.


----------



## bag-princess

Longchamp said:


> Am I the only one that thinks these shows are making money exploiting women?
> *But I guess we all make choices, and they made the choice to be on the show and make fools of themselves.*





THIS!!!!  season after season!

then you have people like kenya,claudia and demetria that can't wait to be on the show.  they know by now what to expect!


----------



## tomz_grl

mama13drama99 said:


> Switching it up a for just a second...
> 
> I missed celebrity apprentice, but I'm reading that Vivica read Kenya for faith!  Did anyone see it?  How was it?  I'm trying to find a clip on YouTube, but I'm not having any luck.
> 
> But I did find this video of Kandi twerking, and she does some random move with it.  Warning: this may actually hurt your eyes or brain or both!


 
Just finished... Viveca was no joke!!!! And, she handled herself well with the way Kenya tried to come at her. I can't believe Kenya stole her phone and tweeted that. Kenya needs to grow up and stop believing her own hype.


----------



## Love Of My Life

zaara10 said:


> Nene calling Claudia a half breed & a whore & saying her clit has left her body was pretty bad. Worse IMO than the things Claudia said.


 


And these girls consider each other friends?? or wanna be friends?

They represent the "worst" in women & don't do any of us a favor by
having these vulgar, tasteless & despicable comments about each other..

Its all in such poor taste & reflects poorly..

The show is becoming a bore & a show & tell of bad behavior


----------



## zaara10

tomz_grl said:


> Just finished... Viveca was no joke!!!! And, she handled herself well with the way Kenya tried to come at her. I can't believe Kenya stole her phone and tweeted that. Kenya needs to grow up and stop believing her own hype.



I watched it too. I was sure Vivica was gonna hit Kenya! She was livid! I had to laugh when she called Kenya a "dirty a$$ b1tch"!!!! Did she really steal her phone? That's crazy.


----------



## bag-princess

ANOTHER tshirt scandal!!   this time with Porsha.






*Teyana Taylor Confronts Porsha Williams, Accuses Her Of Shady Business Practices *

Unfortunately,  it looks like Porsha Williams may have acquired another enemy. This  time, it doesnt appear to be a personal feud, but more of a  business-related misunderstanding. Yesterday on Instagram, Williams  announced the February 8 debut of her first t-shirt, which reads:  #unbothered. Apparently, Taylor has been developing a clothing line by  the same name for at least the past month. When she stumbled across  Porshas announcement, she was wasted no time confronting the Real  Housewives of Atlanta star.
 No it will not be coming out because unbothered is my clothing line,  legally as well & u follow me so Im sure you know what it is. So  you should take this down, Taylor wrote beneath the photo of Williams  shirt.

Unfortunately, it looks like Porsha Williams may have acquired another enemy. This time, it doesnt appear to be a personal feud, but more of a business-related misunderstanding. Yesterday on Instagram, Williams announced the February 8 debut of her first t-shirt, which reads: #unbothered. Apparently, Taylor has been developing a clothing line by the same name for at least the past month. When she stumbled across Porshas announcement, she was wasted no time confronting the Real Housewives of Atlanta star.

No it will not be coming out because unbothered is my clothing line, legally as well & u follow me so Im sure you know what it is. So you should take this down, Taylor wrote beneath the photo of Williams shirt.


Of course, theres a chance that Williams wasnt intentionally trying to step on Taylors toes when she designed the t-shirt, but it appears that the Maybe singer took it very personally. The reality star did not comply with Teyanas demands to remove the image, which leads us to believe that shes unbothered by the singers threats. I suppose well have to wait and see whether or not Williams makes her big debut once February 8 rolls around.


the first one is porsha's version.  the other one is teyana's.


http://madamenoire.com/508343/teyana-taylor-confronts-porsha-williams/#sthash.laTXufrL.dpufhttp://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## mama13drama99

I was too disturbed by the video that I forgot the link...

http://youtu.be/uAosoW9xJQE

And is this really Kenya?

http://youtu.be/BFGhGnBug2c


----------



## bag-princess

mama13drama99 said:


> I was too disturbed by the video that I forgot the link...
> 
> http://youtu.be/uAosoW9xJQE
> 
> And is this really Kenya?
> 
> http://youtu.be/BFGhGnBug2c






yea that is her.  i remember when it happened and she bragged about how she pulled it together!


i did not watch the first one.   when i saw the words "kandi" and "twerking" i knew i wanted no memory of that!!


----------



## mama13drama99

bag-princess said:


> yea that is her.  i remember when it happened and she bragged about how she pulled it together!




&#128530; @ her pulling it together!  If it had been one of the others she'd have drug them hard!

Bag-P, did you see Kandi????  I know she's almost a madam and all, but geesh !

I saw the Unbother fiasco on IG Sunday or Monday.  Porsha has got to consult with many people on what to do cause she sure doesn't know!!!


----------



## Sassys

In LA. She needs to get him a bra.


----------



## bag-princess

i would say "poor brandon - he is the only friend she has" but i know how much he loves it!  she drags him everywhere.


----------



## Sassys

If Porsha is no longer a housewife, why do the cameras keep following her?

And what is it with old woman in the south; WTF is a wicked city woman.


----------



## dooneybaby

Does anyone think Phaedra should fear Apollo when he gets out of prison (or even when he's behind bars)?
All this talk about burning down the house...that's pretty deep, even if he is just ticked off.


----------



## dooneybaby

Sassys said:


> In LA. She needs to get him a bra.


He doesn't look that bad. There are a lot of guys who have boobies worst than that. He's a handsome guy. I'd just wish men would learn to pull their damn pants up and stop looking like they're sitting in a load!


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> *If Porsha is no longer a housewife, why do the cameras keep following her?*
> 
> And what is it with old woman in the south; WTF is a wicked city woman.






porsha IS a housewife! i said when andy made that big statement - this was nothing but bravo attempting to cover their butts and appease kenya's so that she would not sue them like she was claiming she would!  keeping porsha means drama for them and that means ratings and that means keeping their show #1 in the franchise!   it's all about the money! obviously she ain't going anywhere.


----------



## gre8dane

dooneybaby said:


> Does anyone think Phaedra should fear Apollo when he gets out of prison (or even when he's behind bars)?
> All this talk about burning down the house...that's pretty deep, even if he is just ticked off.




I don't believe not a one word out of Fake-dra's mouth!


----------



## zaara10

So was Phaedra really cheating? I had to lol when I saw apollo's huge printouts of her texts!


----------



## dooneybaby

bag-princess said:


> porsha IS a housewife! i said when andy made that big statement - this was nothing but bravo attempting to cover their butts and appease kenya's so that she would not sue them like she was claiming she would!  keeping porsha means drama for them and that means ratings and that means keeping their show #1 in the franchise!   it's all about the money! obviously she ain't going anywhere.


Maybe I'm so used to working my a$$ off for what I have...but
How does Porsha get men to buy her things like expensive cars and croc Birkins? That's a lot of cash to throw down, even if she were sleeping with them.


----------



## TC1

dooneybaby said:


> Maybe I'm so used to working my a$$ off for what I have...but
> How does Porsha get men to buy her things like expensive cars and croc Birkins? That's a lot of cash to throw down, even if she were sleeping with them.


 
I have no idea how she gets the stuff...but I'm sure the car is a lease and the Croc Birkin looked suspect...so who knows.


----------



## NYC BAP

Porsha should be a housewife again. She has more going on than any other housewife outside of Nene & Kandi.


Kenya is completely delusional and I don't know how she keeps a straight face while she talks.


----------



## Bentley1

NYC BAP said:


> Porsha should be a housewife again. She has more going on than any other housewife outside of Nene & Kandi.
> 
> 
> Kenya is completely delusional and I don't know how she keeps a straight face while she talks.




I agree. I much prefer Porsha as a housewife as opposed to Claudia. She has not grown on me at all and her storyline is a complete snooze fest. She has no story and is attempting to build one around causing pointless drama w nene and Porsha. Not a fan.


----------



## keodi

gre8dane said:


> I don't believe not a one word out of Fake-dra's mouth!



I agree!


----------



## bag-princess

Bentley1 said:


> I agree. *I much prefer Porsha as a housewife as opposed to Claudia. She has not grown on me at all and her storyline is a complete snooze fest.* She has no story and is attempting to build one around causing pointless drama w nene and Porsha. Not a fan.





THIS!!!   i don't know why they even bothered to bring her on the show!


----------



## swags

Bentley1 said:


> I agree. I much prefer Porsha as a housewife as opposed to Claudia. She has not grown on me at all and her storyline is a complete snooze fest. She has no story and is attempting to build one around causing pointless drama w nene and Porsha. Not a fan.


 
Me too! I'd rather see Deshawn come back or Lisa Wu. I don't find anything interesting about Claudia.


----------



## NYC BAP

Bentley1 said:


> I agree. I much prefer Porsha as a housewife as opposed to Claudia. She has not grown on me at all and her storyline is a complete snooze fest. She has no story and is attempting to build one around causing pointless drama w nene and Porsha. Not a fan.


To think they all want Nene off the show. If she leaves they will have no story line.

All they do is talk about her.


----------



## AECornell

Just... what?

http://www.inquisitr.com/1835647/rhoa-star-porsha-williams-shows-off-shocking-new-body/

ADVERTISEMENRHOA Star Porsha Williams Shows Off Shocking New Body​


> _The Real Housewives of Atlanta_ star Porsha  Williams has been showing off her body since she joined the show, but it  sounds like she has found a new sense of confidence in her appearance.  Since getting divorced from Kordell Stewart, Williams has been focusing  on herself. And it sounds like she loves her newfound self.
> 
> 
> Porsha Williams has been trying to launch various companies,  including a lingerie business, a hair extension line, and other smaller  projects. Now, Porsha has something very interesting to share, and this  is something that is trending with certain celebrities. And Williams  new product has drastically changed the way she looks.
> 
> 
> According to a new Bravo report, _The Real Housewives of Atlanta_ star Porsha Williams  has been using a waist trainer. And she is now revealing that she has  loved the journey so much that she has launched a Bodied by Porsha line  that exclusively sells these waist trainers. Williams isnt the only  person to try this new trend. Kim Kardashian has also been working with a waist trainer to really change up her look.
> 
> 
> The SECRETS OUT HERE IS MY WAIST TRAINER GUYS, Porsha Williams has  revealed about her brand new body, adding, Ill be posting pics of my  waist training journey! So far im obsessed!! #WaistLineOnFleek  #ShapeWear #WaistTrainers.
> 
> 
> Clearly, Williams body does look very different compared to the looks she has been sporting on _The Real Housewives of Atlanta_.  Since her divorce from Kordell Stewart, Porsha has been trying to  change up her body a bit, perhaps to rebuild her confidence. Last year,  Porsha got a breast augmentation done, and now she is playing around  with a waist trainer. She does look very different from when fans first  met her as a married woman.
> 
> 
> Porsha Williams wants to use this platform to guide people on the  journey of waist trainers. Williams wants to share her journey with her  fans in hopes of inspiring others to do the same. She has been promoting  waist trainers. All the looks are priced under $100 and come in a  variety of sexy shades, including black, hot pink, and leopard. Sizes  range from XS to XXXXX, meaning anyone can really do it.
> 
> 
> I have always loved my body, Porsha said last year about her breast  surgery, adding, Im a woman with curves and hips that dont lie! So  whats wrong with a little more of me to love? I finally got my twins. I  introduce you to CoCo & Chanel.
> This newfound confidence has changed Porsha slightly, as she recently called her co-star insecure and dry, according to the _Inquisitr_. While Williams would once respect married couples as she herself was married, she is now dishing shade whenever possible.
> 
> 
> What do you think of Porsha Williams new business venture?


----------



## Ladybug09

I can't with her from preacher/church girl to whore/trickin.....

Amazing how once she was allowed to 'think for herself' her true self came out.


----------



## Tivo

Ladybug09 said:


> I can't with her from preacher/church girl to whore/trickin.....
> 
> Amazing how once she was allowed to 'think for herself' her true self came out.


It was a total 180.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> I can't with her from preacher/church girl to whore/trickin.....
> 
> Amazing how once she was allowed to 'think for herself' her true self came out.



This all day!!!


----------



## Bentley1

Ladybug09 said:


> I can't with her from preacher/church girl to whore/trickin.....
> 
> Amazing how once she was allowed to 'think for herself' her true self came out.




Exactly!


----------



## djsmom

Is Nenes nose collapsing, it's touching her upper lip.


----------



## Sassys

2/15/15


----------



## tomz_grl

It looks like a prop


----------



## addisonshopper

Sassys said:


> 2/15/15




This picture and look is everything to me.  I love this look on her. She looks great here.


----------



## Sassys

Damn, I give this marriage 2 years. Damn Todd, at least fake it for the cameras.


----------



## Sassys

I need Peter to keep his eyes on the road, WTF!!


----------



## bag-princess

dumb a$$ apollo and stupi a$$ peter - bird brains of the same feather!


and then we add in even more stupid cynthia "he saw the texts so of course i believe him!" 
***** please - if people told you it was tuesday night you would believe him!


----------



## Longchamp

I thought it was a movie set and he was fake driving because he looked away for so long.
Sounds like Todd's heart is somewhere else.


----------



## Sassys

Uh, Why is the Dildo in the kitchen?????


----------



## gr8onteej

I just can't with Cynthia...


----------



## gr8onteej

Or Kenya and her Pilot.


----------



## Sassys

I am so confused why Ricky picked Porsha to be on screen and Claudia radio.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I am so confused why Ricky picked Porsha to be on screen and Claudia radio.




i think it is obvious. :giggles:


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> i think it is obvious. :giggles:



But Porsha has no tv experience.


----------



## Longchamp

How could the sex toy goddess not be having any sex?


----------



## Sassys

looks like I am going to have to update my Real Housewives divorce list

RHoDC
- Cat & Charles Ommanney
- Michaele and Tareq
- Stacie and Jason
- Mary and Rich

RHoATL
- DeShawn and Eric
- Lisa and Ed
- Nene and Greg (remarried)
-Porsha and Kordell
-Phaedra and Apollo (pending?)

RHoBH
- Taylor and Russell (was in the process)
- Adrienne and Paul
- Camille and Kelsey

RHoNYC
- LuAnn and Alex
- Ramona & Mario

RHoNJ
-Dina and Tommy

RHofOC
- Vicki and Don
- Tamra and Simon
- Jeanna and Matt
- Lynne and Frank

RHof Miami
-Marisol & Philippe


----------



## bag-princess

Longchamp said:


> How could the sex toy goddess not be having any sex?





she is all talk!!!   that is why.


----------



## Sassys

This is what happens when you marry ex-cons.

Apollo is cracking me up with his delusions


----------



## bag-princess

apollo has proven what i always suspected - he is as stupid as he looks!!!

i hope kenya feels like a fool when she has to see everyone watching her talking about this mr chocolate person and phae having an affair when weeks ago she had to admit she was wrong!


----------



## Sassys

How many damn times is NeNe going to be on WWHL. Give it a rest already.


----------



## Sassys

is there some kind of rich African man convention in ATL?


----------



## DivineMissM

Sassys said:


> 2/15/15



She actually looks good.  Except for those Chicklet teeth.  



Sassys said:


> is there some kind of rich African man convention in ATL?



Well, there is a Nigerian Consulate here.  Maybe they're hanging out at the Quick Trip down the road.


----------



## Sassys

DivineMissM said:


> She actually looks good.  Except for those Chicklet teeth.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there is a Nigerian Consulate here.  Maybe they're hanging out at the Quick Trip down the road.



everytime I see her, I think of this


----------



## DivineMissM

Sassys said:


> everytime I see her, I think of this



You and me both!  She needs a do-over.


----------



## Sassys

DivineMissM said:


> You and me both!  She needs a do-over.



Another one, who clearly did not do any research on her doctor beforehand.


----------



## Ladybug09

For someone who is usually so tight lipped, why is Phaedra telling all her business to this girl on tv?

 Kandi them will be divorced by the end of the season.

Also, I do believe that phaedra was having an affair with this other person.


----------



## addisonshopper

Sassys said:


> How many damn times is NeNe going to be on WWHL. Give it a rest already.




This is the first time I have really watched in a long time and I thought the same damn thing.  Soon as they announced her name I said again ?  Milk it for all it's worth Nene


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> For someone who is usually so tight lipped, why is Phaedra telling all her business to this girl on tv?
> 
> Kandi them will be divorced by the end of the season.
> 
> Also, I do believe that phaedra was having an affair with this other person.




There is no "mr chocolate" - Phae has a girlfriend that she calls chocolate and I forget why at this time. But the show is so behind of course - Kenya already had to admit that she was wrong about putting that out there- well as much of an admission you would expect from her!


----------



## tamshac77

Bentley1 said:


> I agree. I much prefer Porsha as a housewife as opposed to Claudia. She has not grown on me at all and her storyline is a complete snooze fest. She has no story and is attempting to build one around causing pointless drama w nene and Porsha. Not a fan.




I can't watch Claudia. I fast forwarded as soon as she started crying to Cynthia and Kenya about Porsha. Really? THAT made her cry?? Fake.


----------



## lulilu

So Kenya has already admitted she was making a false accusation against Phae having an affair?


----------



## tamshac77

addisonshopper said:


> This picture and look is everything to me.  I love this look on her. She looks great here.




I agree.


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> dumb a$$ apollo and stupi a$$ peter - bird brains of the same feather!
> 
> 
> and then we add in even more stupid cynthia "he saw the texts so of course i believe him!"
> ***** please - if people told you it was tuesday night you would believe him!



:giggles: You expressed what I was thinking, lol. It was painful for me to watch all them fools.


----------



## tamshac77

Sassys said:


> is there some kind of rich African man convention in ATL?



Girl! I'm thinking the same thing! :giggles:


----------



## sgj99

bag-princess said:


> she is all talk!!!   that is why.



i get so tired of her always talking about sex, it's like she's a teenager obsessed with it.


----------



## sgj99

Sassys said:


> looks like I am going to have to update my Real Housewives divorce list
> 
> RHoDC
> - Cat & Charles Ommanney
> - Michaele and Tareq
> - Stacie and Jason
> - Mary and Rich
> 
> RHoATL
> - DeShawn and Eric
> - Lisa and Ed
> - Nene and Greg (remarried)
> -Porsha and Kordell
> -Phaedra and Apollo (pending?)
> 
> RHoBH
> - Taylor and Russell (was in the process)
> - Adrienne and Paul
> - Camille and Kelsey
> 
> RHoNYC
> - LuAnn and Alex
> - Ramona & Mario
> 
> RHoNJ
> -Dina and Tommy
> 
> RHofOC
> - Vicki and Don
> - Tamra and Simon
> - Jeanna and Matt
> - Lynne and Frank
> - Peggy and Micah
> 
> RHof Miami
> -Marisol & Philippe



i added in Alexis frienemy, Peggy


----------



## bag-princess

lulilu said:


> So Kenya has already admitted she was making a false accusation against Phae having an affair?





yea she did.  i read it where she obviously had found out that there was no mr chocolate and as usual she did not apologize.  she said something like "well that is what it looked like from the text messages so anyone would have guessed that.  and i would not put it past phae to have an affair...."   i forget how far behind the show is but i read that last year around the holiday's.


----------



## keodi

Ladybug09 said:


> For someone who is usually so tight lipped, why is Phaedra telling all her business to this girl on tv?
> 
> Kandi them will be divorced by the end of the season.
> 
> *Also, I do believe that phaedra was having an affair with this other person*.



I do too, that scene when Apollo  filled the pinata with condoms for her bday celebration makes sense..


----------



## keodi

Sassys said:


> How many damn times is NeNe going to be on WWHL. Give it a rest already.



I agree!


----------



## bag-princess

keodi said:


> I do too, that scene when Apollo  filled the pinata with condoms for her bday celebration makes sense..





it might make sense because that is what his bird-brain thought.  doesn't make it any more true that it was going on though.


----------



## keodi

bag-princess said:


> it might make sense because that is what his bird-brain thought. *doesn't make it any more true that it was going on though*.



True, you have a point.


----------



## lovinalotofbags

sassys said:


> is there some kind of rich african man convention in atl?


lmao.


----------



## gre8dane

Ladybug09 said:


> For someone who is usually so tight lipped, why is Phaedra telling all her business to this girl on tv?
> 
> Also, I do believe that phaedra was having an affair with this other person.




Fake-dra is trying to save face for marrying a jail bird who continued with a life of crime "unbeknownst to her" (yeah right).  All that crazy talk about his threats & them needing to hide out from him was ridiculous coming from her as a lawyer. She knows what to do in those situations. I need for Bravo to show those "holes in the walls!"

I believe she was carrying on with someone as well. Hopefully this guy has more than an air mattress!


----------



## swags

Kenya pretending to wonder if that one actress could pass as her older sister.


 No.


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> Kenya pretending to wonder if that one actress could pass as her older sister.
> 
> 
> No.






she is so delusional!  no way that girl looked older than her and she knew it. and brandon is so damn stupid and her one man fan club that he agrees with any and everything she says.


----------



## Sassys

I didn't DVR last night, but I recall Phaedra said, Aiden cried when they told him the police was coming to get Daddy and Aiden thought the police would shoot him. Why in the world would a 4yr old think police will shoot his father. WTH are they teaching this little boy. Yes I understand black parents need to raise their sons a little diffeerent than white parents, but a 4yr old should not know something likt that.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> she is so delusional!  no way that girl looked older than her and she knew it. and brandon is so damn stupid and her one man fan club that he agrees with any and everything she says.



This!


----------



## swags

I kind of wanted to know more about the friend named Bun.


----------



## swags

Sassys said:


> I didn't DVR last night, but I recall Phaedra said, Aiden cried when they told him the police was coming to get Daddy and Aiden thought the police would shoot him. Why in the world would a 4yr old think police will shoot his father. WTH are they teaching this little boy. Yes I understand black parents need to raise their sons a little diffeerent than white parents, but a 4yr old should not know something likt that.


 


Phaedra said Apollo told Aidan about prison and the police. Is he that vindictive to scare his own kids? I don't know that I'd believe either one of them.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm just saying, Apollo show is complete azz last night...  It was embarrassing to watch.  But, I still can't get past the fact that Phaedra knew good and hell well what he was up to.  She can act innocent if she wants too.


I was also wondering, is ATL now the new Little Africa for finding a black man!  Geeze!  LOL


----------



## GoGlam

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm just saying, Apollo show is complete azz last night...  It was embarrassing to watch.  But, I still can't get past the fact that Phaedra knew good and hell well what he was up to.  She can act innocent if she wants too.
> 
> 
> I was also wondering, is ATL now the new Little Africa for finding a black man!  Geeze!  LOL




Phaedra knew for sure.  I'm positive that's why he said she better have what's his waiting for him when he gets out.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm just saying, Apollo show is complete azz last night...  It was embarrassing to watch.  But, I still can't get past the fact that Phaedra knew good and hell well what he was up to.  She can act innocent if she wants too.
> 
> 
> I was also wondering, is ATL now the new Little Africa for finding a black man!  Geeze!  LOL



No way in hell she didn't know. If she didn't give him his weekly allowance, where was he getting money for strip joints. The men have all said they don't get paid from the show.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm just saying,* Apollo show is complete azz last night...  It was embarrassing to watch*.  But, I still can't get past the fact that Phaedra knew good and hell well what he was up to.  She can act innocent if she wants too.
> 
> 
> I was also wondering, is ATL now the new Little Africa for finding a black man!  Geeze!  LOL





i really believe he is just stoopid and can't help himself!  he is letting them film him act like a fool as if nobody will ever see it.   then tries to kiss phaedra!


----------



## bag-princess

someone posted this on facebook!!!   lawd knows she needs something to talk about.


and they have the nerve to talk about porsha - she is really doing the most with those boobies of hers,too!http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Ladybug09

GoGlam said:


> Phaedra knew for sure.  I'm positive that's why he said she better have what's his waiting for him when he gets out.


Yup, she knee!


----------



## Sassys

Vivienne Tam runway show


----------



## addisonshopper

Anybody know where I can watch all the episodes of this season.  I missed the first 3 and refuse to watch now cause I would be lost. I have xfinity and this whole season is not there.  In so mad. I could watch when I used to have direct tv.


----------



## Sweetpea83

addisonshopper said:


> Anybody know where I can watch all the episodes of this season.  I missed the first 3 and refuse to watch now cause I would be lost. I have xfinity and this whole season is not there.  In so mad. I could watch when I used to have direct tv.


 
iTunes..?


----------



## addisonshopper

Sweetpea83 said:


> iTunes..?




Is iTunes free ?  I don't want to have to pay


----------



## Sassys

addisonshopper said:


> Anybody know where I can watch all the episodes of this season.  I missed the first 3 and refuse to watch now cause I would be lost. I have xfinity and this whole season is not there.  In so mad. I could watch when I used to have direct tv.



For some people this site works and some it does not (no clue why)

http://www.flixanity.tv/show/the-real-housewives-of-atlanta/season/7


----------



## addisonshopper

Sassys said:


> For some people this site works and some it does not (no clue why)
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flixanity.tv/show/the-real-housewives-of-atlanta/season/7




Thanks girly. Imma try it tonight


----------



## zaara10

I was expecting Porsha to pull out a box of crayons after the gummy bears! lol. That's what you'd find in my purse, but I have 3 little kids 
The scene w/ Phaedra & Apollo was uncomfortable.


----------



## Sassys

zaara10 said:


> I was expecting Porsha to pull out a box of crayons after the gummy bears! lol. That's what you'd find in my purse, but I have 3 little kids
> The scene w/ Phaedra & Apollo was uncomfortable.



coloring is very relaxing. When I am stressed i do it.


----------



## DivineMissM

Sassys said:


> coloring is very relaxing. When I am stressed i do it.



Me too!  My sister got me the Advanced Style coloring book for Christmas.  I love it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

addisonshopper said:


> Is iTunes free ?  I don't want to have to pay



No..it's 1.99 an episode. And I don't blame ya!


----------



## addisonshopper

From iamatlien ig page.   
Kenya Kenya Kenya. Tsk tsk tak


----------



## Sassys

DivineMissM said:


> Me too!  My sister got me the Advanced Style coloring book for Christmas.  I love it!



Love my box of 64 crayons


----------



## MahoganyQT

Sassys said:


> coloring is very relaxing. When I am stressed i do it.




Just finished coloring a stained glass window.... It is very relaxing!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Sassys said:


> Love my box of 64 crayons




I use 50 colored pencils!


----------



## Ladybug09

All just talk of coloring makes me think of the Sex and the City movie where Carrie and them use the word "coloring" as a euphemism for sex. I just saw this Mon night. Lol


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> All just talk of coloring makes me think of the Sex and the City movie where Carrie and them use the word "coloring" as a euphemism for sex. I just saw this Mon night. Lol



lol. No sex, I am really coloring. It really does relax me.


----------



## Sassys

MahoganyQT said:


> I use 50 colored pencils!



So does my BFF. Last New Years Eve, we didn't go out because she was recovering from Chemo and was dealing with loosing all her hair. So we stayed in our pajamas, ordered take out, poped in a movie, and colored all night. It was the best!!!

I am glad to see we aren't the only ones who do this. Most people look at me like I am crazy when I tell them I have coloring books and crayons.


----------



## bag-princess

addisonshopper said:


> From iamatlien ig page.
> Kenya Kenya Kenya. Tsk tsk tak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2899588
> View attachment 2899589
> View attachment 2899590




BLOOP 

Not surprised at all! I knew she was up to nothing with her so called production company! LOL


----------



## tamshac77

Sassys said:


> So does my BFF. *Last New Years Eve, we didn't go out because she was recovering from Chemo and was dealing with loosing all her hair. So we stayed in our pajamas, ordered take out, poped in a movie, and colored all night. It was the best!!!*
> 
> I am glad to see we aren't the only ones who do this. Most people look at me like I am crazy when I tell them I have coloring books and crayons.



That was so sweet. I also color.


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> So does my BFF. Last New Years Eve, we didn't go out because she was recovering from Chemo and was dealing with loosing all her hair. So we stayed in our pajamas, ordered take out, poped in a movie, and colored all night. It was the best!!!
> 
> I am glad to see we aren't the only ones who do this. Most people look at me like I am crazy when I tell them I have coloring books and crayons.



Sounds like amazing quality time with your BFF.

I also adore painting, coloring and drawing.  I've been at it since I was about 4-5 years old.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> So does my BFF. Last New Years Eve, we didn't go out because she was recovering from Chemo and was dealing with loosing all her hair. So we stayed in our pajamas, ordered take out, poped in a movie, and colored all night. It was the best!!!
> 
> I am glad to see we aren't the only ones who do this. Most people look at me like I am crazy when I tell them I have coloring books and crayons.





that sounds sweet! 

even though i had art classes all through school and boys boys have,too - coloring has never been my thing!  it really wasn't even theirs when they were young.  we all LOVE to draw though and i will doodle here and there.  but you crayons always ended up in broken pieces around here  and would end up thrown away.  not so much with colored pencils!


----------



## gre8dane

Sassys said:


> So does my BFF. Last New Years Eve, we didn't go out because she was recovering from Chemo and was dealing with loosing all her hair. So we stayed in our pajamas, ordered take out, poped in a movie, and colored all night. It was the best!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad to see we aren't the only ones who do this. Most people look at me like I am crazy when I tell them I have coloring books and crayons.




Not crazy at all.  I received a suggestive-sell email from Amazon for adult coloring books when I ordered stuff to use for my agenda. Apparently coloring is used for therapy, relaxation & meditation for adults even though it can just be fun:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/s/ref=is_s_?ie=UTF8&k=Mandala+coloring+books+for+adults


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm just saying, Apollo show is complete azz last night...  It was embarrassing to watch.  But, I still can't get past the fact that Phaedra knew good and hell well what he was up to.  She can act innocent if she wants too.
> 
> 
> I was also wondering, is ATL now the new Little Africa for finding a black man!  Geeze!  LOL


 


Sassys said:


> No way in hell she didn't know. If she didn't give him his weekly allowance, where was he getting money for strip joints. The men have all said they don't get paid from the show.


 


bag-princess said:


> i really believe he is just stoopid and can't help himself!  he is letting them film him act like a fool as if nobody will ever see it.   then tries to kiss phaedra!


 
and yet he still acts like their marriage should be fine.  I find it incredible that he thinks when he gets out of prison he shouldn't be left with nothing.  dude, you've never had anything to begin with that wasn't ill-gotten gains or given to you by Phaedra!


----------



## bag-princess

sgj99 said:


> and yet he still acts like their marriage should be fine. * I find it incredible that he thinks when he gets out of prison he shouldn't be left with nothing.*  dude, you've never had anything to begin with that wasn't ill-gotten gains or given to you by Phaedra!





exactly!!! after acting like a damn fool with her.  he is worried about his clothes and what she may have done with them or moved them,too!  and his TOOLS!!!!    boy puh-lease!!!


----------



## zaara10

Apollo didn't seem that bothered to me about Phaedra's alleged cheating. That makes me think that it might not be true. Plus he knows he's been cheating too. He's going down so he'll say whatever at this point. What was the point in dumping out that bag of door hinges? As though that proves he built the house, lol. Didnt Phaedra already put it on the market or something? I like their house compared to Nene & Porsha's.


----------



## tomz_grl

I found it very interesting the way Phaedra was so accommodating to Apollo while he was acting so crazily. I get the feeling she's appeasing him because he has something over her that he could share but doesn't. I think he's taking the fall for his scam when she was just as much a part of it if not the mastermind. Her demeanor with him was just weird.
Now when Bun showed up, she had no problem telling him off. 
And did anyone catch the garage door guy when Apollo came back with the drill and he was on the phone? He got out of that garage quick!


----------



## bag-princess

tomz_grl said:


> I *found it very interesting the way Phaedra was so accommodating to Apollo while he was acting so crazily.* I get the feeling she's appeasing him because he has something over her that he could share but doesn't. I think he's taking the fall for his scam when she was just as much a part of it if not the mastermind. Her demeanor with him was just weird.
> Now when Bun showed up, she had no problem telling him off.
> And did anyone catch the garage door guy when Apollo came back with the drill and he was on the phone? He got out of that garage quick!





when have you ever seen phae act anything BUT like that????  she is always cool and calm no matter what.  i love that about her.  she does not raise her voice and yell and act like a fool.  
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## sgj99

zaara10 said:


> Apollo didn't seem that bothered to me about Phaedra's alleged cheating. That makes me think that it might not be true. Plus he knows he's been cheating too. He's going down so he'll say whatever at this point. What was the point in dumping out that bag of door hinges? As though that proves he built the house, lol. Didnt Phaedra already put it on the market or something? I like their house compared to Nene & Porsha's.


 

Nene's house is obviously a rental/lease.  there is nothing personal in it.  in the living room the shelves are empty.

Porsha's house with Kordell was filled with those huge photos of she and Kordell that I thought were a little tacky.


----------



## tamshac77

tomz_grl said:


> *I found it very interesting the way Phaedra was so accommodating to Apollo while he was acting so crazily. *I get the feeling she's appeasing him because he has something over her that he could share but doesn't. I think he's taking the fall for his scam when she was just as much a part of it if not the mastermind. Her demeanor with him was just weird.
> Now when Bun showed up, she had no problem telling him off.
> And did anyone catch the garage door guy when Apollo came back with the drill and he was on the phone? He got out of that garage quick!



Apollo is a FOOL...punching walls, threatening her and ending it all with a kiss. He's nuts, and I could barely watch his crazy @$$ last episode. There's no telling what she's been through with him behind the scenes. I'm not sure if Phae is guilty of something and trying to cover something up. But, I've tried to read her demeanor around Apollo this whole season, and coming from someone who knows abuse first hand, I think Phaedra is scared of him. 

I noticed the garage door guy too. :giggles:


----------



## zaara10

tamshac77 said:


> Apollo is a FOOL...punching walls, threatening her and ending it all with a kiss. He's nuts, and I could barely watch his crazy @$$ last episode. There's no telling what she's been through with him behind the scenes. I'm not sure if Phae is guilty of something and trying to cover something up. But, I've tried to read her demeanor around Apollo this whole season, and coming from someone who knows abuse first hand, I think Phaedra is scared of him.
> 
> I noticed the garage door guy too. :giggles:



I think Phaedra knew she could potentially make it worse if she got heated w/ Apollo so she smartly kept her cool. I did notice she gritted her teeth & got pissed when talking to Bun. Apollo was scary w/ that drill in his hand & when he whispered "do not call the police."
I don't blame the garage door guy! I was nervous for the dude inside the house changing locks!


----------



## addisonshopper

Yeah I believe Phaedra had something to do with the fraud but if she did I think the Feds would be all over her.  These people can not out slick the Feds. They know everything. So if she was in on it she would be behind bars just like him especially since she is an "officer of the court"


----------



## bag-princess

tamshac77 said:


> Apollo is a FOOL...punching walls, threatening her and ending it all with a kiss. He's nuts, and I could barely watch his crazy @$$ last episode. There's no telling what she's been through with him behind the scenes. I'm not sure if Phae is guilty of something and trying to cover something up. But, I've tried to read her demeanor around Apollo this whole season, and coming from someone who knows abuse first hand, I think Phaedra is scared of him.
> 
> *I noticed the garage door guy too. *:giggles:






oh hunni!!!  he was holding on to that ladder of life - praying that apollo could not see him if he just stayed still and held his breath!!  i don't care what anyone says - the fear on his face was real.
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sassys

addisonshopper said:


> Yeah I believe Phaedra had something to do with the fraud but if she did I think the Feds would be all over her.  These people can not out slick the Feds. They know everything. So if she was in on it she would be behind bars just like him especially since she is an "officer of the court"



She may not have helped him, but she HAD to have known something. I can see her telling him, if your a$$ gets caught don't come crying to me.


----------



## keodi

zaara10 said:


> Apollo didn't seem that bothered to me about Phaedra's alleged cheating. That makes me think that it might not be true. Plus he knows he's been cheating too.* He's going down so he'll say whatever at this point. What was the point in dumping out that bag of door hinges*? As though that proves he built the house, lol. Didnt Phaedra already put it on the market or something? I like their house compared to Nene & Porsha's.



I think that  scene between Phaedra and Apollo was fake. I think they were playing it up for the cameras.


----------



## keodi

Sassys said:


> She may not have helped him, *but she HAD to have known something*. *I can see her telling him, if your a$$ gets caught don't come crying to me*.



I agree with this all day!


----------



## sgj99

Sassys said:


> She may not have helped him, but she HAD to have known something. I can see her telling him, if your a$$ gets caught don't come crying to me.


 
+1
and she probably told him when he got done with his time he'd be back in a little apartment with an air-mattress and no middle of the night bootie calls from her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Phaedra wanted a pretty boy to give her pretty children and keep up her Southern girl image.  That façade began to crumble when she was questioned on the due date and the marriage - couldn't get that timeline together to save her life!


She married a CONVICT!  He couldn't get a regular job so he became a jack of all trades, master of none.  How you go from being a trainer, to asset recovery manager to general contractor to lord knows what else?


She met him coming out the pen, shes loosing him the exact same way.  I have no sympathy.  She tried to make Apollo's crime seem less than Martha Stewart's.  Honey, Martha is doing just fine....  not so much for Apollo.


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> Phaedra wanted a pretty boy to give her pretty children and keep up her Southern girl image.  That façade began to crumble when she was questioned on the due date and the marriage - couldn't get that timeline together to save her life!
> 
> 
> She married a CONVICT!  He couldn't get a regular job so he became a jack of all trades, master of none.  How you go from being a trainer, to asset recovery manager to general contractor to lord knows what else?
> 
> 
> She met him coming out the pen, shes loosing him the exact same way.  I have no sympathy.  She tried to make Apollo's crime seem less than Martha Stewart's.  Honey, Martha is doing just fine....  not so much for Apollo.


 
well said!


----------



## GoGlam

tomz_grl said:


> I found it very interesting the way Phaedra was so accommodating to Apollo while he was acting so crazily. I get the feeling she's appeasing him because he has something over her that he could share but doesn't. I think he's taking the fall for his scam when she was just as much a part of it if not the mastermind. Her demeanor with him was just weird.
> Now when Bun showed up, she had no problem telling him off.
> And did anyone catch the garage door guy when Apollo came back with the drill and he was on the phone? He got out of that garage quick!




exactly how I feel


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Phaedra wanted a pretty boy to give her pretty children and keep up her Southern girl image.  That façade began to crumble when she was questioned on the due date and the marriage - couldn't get that timeline together to save her life!
> 
> 
> She married a CONVICT!  He couldn't get a regular job so he became a jack of all trades, master of none.  How you go from being a trainer, to asset recovery manager to general contractor to lord knows what else?
> 
> 
> She met him coming out the pen, shes loosing him the exact same way.  I have no sympathy.  She tried to make Apollo's crime seem less than Martha Stewart's.  Honey, Martha is doing just fine....  not so much for Apollo.



This all day!!!!!!!


----------



## GoGlam

addisonshopper said:


> Yeah I believe Phaedra had something to do with the fraud but if she did I think the Feds would be all over her.  These people can not out slick the Feds. They know everything. So if she was in on it she would be behind bars just like him especially since she is an "officer of the court"




The Feds don't know everything, they rely a lot on informants.  Most of the people who don't get caught are the ones that really partition themselves between low-level parts of their scheme and the money trail.  The Feds also choose not to go after certain people or choose to wait.  There are many factors that go into them pursuing a case... They have Apollo who is clearly down with taking the fall so to them it doesn't really matter all that much.


----------



## Sassys

tomz_grl said:


> I found it very interesting the way Phaedra was so accommodating to Apollo while he was acting so crazily. I get the feeling she's appeasing him because he has something over her that he could share but doesn't. I think he's taking the fall for his scam when she was just as much a part of it if not the mastermind. Her demeanor with him was just weird.
> Now when Bun showed up, she had no problem telling him off.
> And did anyone catch the garage door guy when Apollo came back with the drill and he was on the phone? He got out of that garage quick!



I get the feeling, he wanted to whisper something else to her, but realized she had her mic on, and then changed it to "don't call the police on me"


----------



## addisonshopper

The Feds know everything.   Yes they rely on informants and the pick and choose when, who and what they go after.  Humgh Phaedra may have been the one who turned him in in the first place to take te hear off her especially since that lady was putting all that business of check fraud out there


----------



## Sassys

Watching tonight's preview. Really Phaedra, bodyguards??? LMAO. I can also tell that tht LV Pegase 55 has nothing in it, by the way the top is caving in.

Damn Todd, your wife who you havenn't see in a few days has to ask you for a hug?


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Watching tonight's preview. Really Phaedra, bodyguards??? LMAO. *I can also tell that tht LV Pegase 55 has nothing in it, by the way the top is caving in.
> *
> Damn Todd, your wife who you havenn't see in a few days has to ask you for a hug?






as long as it is real is all that matters!     i'm just glad it is coming on tonight - we were wondering if they would because of that oscar mess!  


todd is probably all hugged and loved out!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> as long as it is real is all that matters!     i'm just glad it is coming on tonight - we were wondering if they would because of that oscar mess!



Agree! They dissed us during that stupid Superbowl. Uh, Bravo, not everyone cares about sports.


----------



## swags

Sassys said:


> Agree! They dissed us during that stupid Superbowl. Uh, Bravo, not everyone cares about sports.


I looked through the guide for tonight and I do not think they are airing a new episode this evening.


----------



## Sassys

swags said:


> I looked through the guide for tonight and I do not think they are airing a new episode this evening.



WHAT!!!!!!!!! They showed a preview


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> WHAT!!!!!!!!! They showed a preview





omg!    my channel guide shows - RERUN!!!!:censor::censor::censor:



SEASON 7 - EPISODE 13
THE COUNTDOWN BEGINS original airdate 02/08/15

Kandi tries to overcome bad news about her tour.  Elsewhere,Kenya has high hopes about returning to her acting and producing career. (***** pls) Nene tries to patch up differences at a work event. Apollo's prison date approaches.





thank gawd for PBS and downton abbey!!! 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## GoldengirlNY

bag-princess said:


> omg!    My channel guide shows - rerun!!!!:censor::censor::censor:
> 
> 
> 
> Season 7 - episode 13
> the countdown begins original airdate 02/08/15
> 
> kandi tries to overcome bad news about her tour.  Elsewhere,kenya has high hopes about returning to her acting and producing career. (***** pls) nene tries to patch up differences at a work event. Apollo's prison date approaches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank gawd for pbs and downton abbey!!!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




&#128553;&#128530;&#128530;&#128530;


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> thank gawd for PBS and downton abbey!!!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Yessssss!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tamshac77

Watching last night's episode, noticing Cynthia looking so out of place with Kenya and Claudia.


----------



## bag-princess

tamshac77 said:


> Watching last night's episode, noticing Cynthia looking so out of place with Kenya and Claudia.





she is trying too damn hard to be like them - trying to fit in to get in!!  it's like "one of these things is not like the others"   but she has to because otherwise who gives a fat fig about her tired *** and peter???   she always wants to know now "now what else is going on?"   not a damn thing with you and peter hunni!!


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> she is trying too damn hard to be like them - trying to fit in to get in!!  it's like "one of these things is not like the others"   but she has to because otherwise who gives a fat fig about her tired *** and peter???   she always wants to know now "now what else is going on?"*   not a damn thing with you and peter hunni!!:*graucho:



:giggles: She looks so uncomfortable. I don't understand why she's still on. 

Claudia is so full of it. Last time, she was crying about feeling like she was high school again because of all the so-called pettiness that she keeps up!  I can't with these ladies. That dinner in Puerto Rico was a mess...disgusting insults everywhichway...and for what? Oh, that's right, so we'll keep watching and gossiping about it, lol.


----------



## bag-princess

*Kim Zolciak Shows Off Brielles 18th Birthday Present  A New JEEP*





Kim Zolciak and Kroy Biermann couldnt wait until Brielle Biermans  18th birthday to give her the huge gift they had planned for her!  Kim  and Kroy gave their daughter her present a few days early!  The Dont Be Tardy stars got Brielle *a $40,000 truck* for her big milestone birthday!


 Kim showed off Brielles 18th  birthday present on Instagram, explaining that they couldnt wait until  Wednesday (her actual bday) to hand over the keys to her new ride. 

  Kim shared, Happy Early 18th Birthday to our angel  @briellebiermann.  This child has talked about a white jeep for many  many years.


 She says Kroy gets the credit for tricking it out  with extras.  @kroybiermann gets mad props for all the extras he did  to make her car so special! Although he is stressing, the light bar and  grill lights didnt make it in time due to weather. It will be alright  baby. 



   #IGoHardForMomentsLikeThis #ICantBelieveMyBabyIsAlmost18. 
 Happy Birthday to Brielle!  Congrats on winning the daddy lottery!  Lucky girl! 






http://www.realitytea.com/2015/02/23/kim-zolciak-shows-off-brielles-18th-birthday-present-new-jeep/


----------



## Glitterandstuds

That's a reasonable gift


----------



## bag-princess

it's much better than that big monster truck that kandi rides around in!!


----------



## dooneybaby

bag-princess said:


> *Kim Zolciak Shows Off Brielles 18th Birthday Present  A New JEEP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Zolciak and Kroy Biermann couldnt wait until Brielle Biermans  18th birthday to give her the huge gift they had planned for her!  Kim  and Kroy gave their daughter her present a few days early!  The Dont Be Tardy stars got Brielle *a $40,000 truck* for her big milestone birthday!
> 
> 
> Kim showed off Brielles 18th  birthday present on Instagram, explaining that they couldnt wait until  Wednesday (her actual bday) to hand over the keys to her new ride.
> 
> Kim shared, Happy Early 18th Birthday to our angel  @briellebiermann.  This child has talked about a white jeep for many  many years.
> 
> 
> She says Kroy gets the credit for tricking it out  with extras.  @kroybiermann gets mad props for all the extras he did  to make her car so special! Although he is stressing, the light bar and  grill lights didnt make it in time due to weather. It will be alright  baby.
> 
> 
> 
> #IGoHardForMomentsLikeThis #ICantBelieveMyBabyIsAlmost18.
> Happy Birthday to Brielle!  Congrats on winning the daddy lottery!  Lucky girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.realitytea.com/2015/02/23/kim-zolciak-shows-off-brielles-18th-birthday-present-new-jeep/


Isn't Brielle the daughter who keeps crashing cars?


----------



## DivineMissM

dooneybaby said:


> Isn't Brielle the daughter who keeps crashing cars?



I think so!  I'm glad they don't live in my town anymore.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Glitterandstuds said:


> That's a reasonable gift




no its not for a child that keeps crashing cars!  She needs a Segway



dooneybaby said:


> Isn't Brielle the daughter who keeps crashing cars?


 
yes...  they reward bad behavior I see


----------



## dr.pepper

Ugh Kim is annoying.


----------



## sgj99

after watching the scene with Apollo and Peter in the car and Apollo acting all upset about Phaedra having a relationship with someone named Chocolate (which we now know is false) all i can think of is:  so what?  Apollo is going to prison for 8 years.  his marriage is falling apart, they've been quite open about that this season.  how can he be so upset and shocked?  those two deserve each other - they are both lying, cheating, stealing, conniving cons.


----------



## Sassys

I can't beieve this fool went and got two bodyguards.


----------



## Sassys

Apollo is crazy??? What sane person marries a man fresh out of prison? What sane woman lies about how far along her pregnancy is, just so she can pretend she didn't get pregnant out of wedlock. Pot meet kettle.


----------



## michie

Phaedra is really trying to pull the wool over the viewers' eyes...SMH.


----------



## Sassys

here we go with Kenya and her fake tears. If a person calls you a whore and you know that you are not whoring, why in the world would you care what other people say. It's not like being a whore is messing with her reputation; she is on a reality show, no one takes her seriously anyway.


----------



## Sassys

I can't with Phaedra and having an exorcism. The woman who scammed about her pregnancy and took cash in a parking lot from a client.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> *Apollo is crazy??? What sane person marries a man fresh out of prison? *What sane woman lies about how far along her pregnancy is, just so she can pretend she didn't get pregnant out of wedlock. Pot meet kettle.





that does not negate the fact that he IS crazy.  and she was,too for thinking he would not be.


----------



## Sassys

I'm starting to doubt Cynthia owns her house. What woman who owns her home, doesn't have her closet custom made with shelving and racks. Her closet is filled with baker racks and that is something a renter does. You can spend money on designer shoes, but not hire someone to have her closet custom made??


----------



## Ladybug09

michie said:


> Phaedra is really trying to pull the wool over the viewers' eyes...SMH.




Yes! And using the assistant as part of the storyline.






Sassys said:


> I can't with Phaedra and having an exorcism. The woman who scammed about her pregnancy and took cash in a parking lot from a client.


Girl she is so stupid. 




Todd is DONE DONE DONE with this marriage. He Dont care anymore and I can't believe she waited to have that convo on camera, scripted or not!


----------



## bag-princess

kandi has all this mess going on with her own marriage and yet she goes over to Phae's to get the tea and invite her to ANOTHER one of those dinner's from hell.  no way in hell - and i would tell her that to her face.


----------



## Sassys

How is Nene making history??? No shade.


----------



## Sassys

Cynthia is so shady. It is none of your business. Why are you putting it on the table.


----------



## Jasmine K.

Cynthia is so got damn messy. Smh


----------



## Ladybug09

Porsha is soooooo thirsty and on the prowl!!! She got all of her lady bits hanging out.


----------



## Sassys

I don't understand these women. If you know for a fact that you didn't cheat on your husband or you know for a fact that you are not a whore, why do you care what others think? Maybe it's just me, but I don't get bent out of shape worrying about what people think of me, especially when I know for a fact I am a good person who is not a liar, cheater or disrespecting my body. None of them like each other nor are they real friends, so why do they care what the others think of them.


----------



## Jasmine K.

Sassys said:


> I don't understand these women. If you know for a fact that you didn't cheat on your husband or you know for a fact that you are not a whore, why do you care what others think? Maybe it's just me, but I don't get bent out of shape worrying about what people think of me, especially when I know for a fact I am a good person who is not a liar, cheater or disrespecting my body. None of them like each other nor are they real friends, so why do they care what the others think of them.




It's simple. They're shallow bitties.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> I don't understand these women. If you know for a fact that you didn't cheat on your husband or you know for a fact that you are not a whore, why do you care what others think? Maybe it's just me, but I don't get bent out of shape worrying about what people think of me, especially when I know for a fact I am a good person who is not a liar, cheater or disrespecting my body. None of them like each other nor are they real friends, so why do they care what the others think of them.



Cause I still believe she cheated.


----------



## Ladybug09

Khandi Dont like being out the loop on this info!


----------



## Sassys

How you going to call her out on text messages that you didn't see for your self. Bye, Kenya. I can't with Peter and his Bish gossiping.


----------



## Ladybug09

Jasmine K. said:


> Cynthia is so got damn messy. Smh



Super messy!


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Cause I still believe she cheated.



I tell people all the time, if you are going to accuse me of something, you better have proof, becasue I will make you look stupid, without breaking a sweat.


----------



## Ladybug09

I hate when they drag fights over multiple episodes.


----------



## Ladybug09

I could see Phaedra leaving after this season. She likes to front and people see through all of that on this show.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> I could see Phaedra leaving after this season. She likes to front and people see through all of that on this show.



Doubt it, she ikes the spotlight and I hardly doubt her law firm is poping off.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sorry I agree with Kenya, they like to dish the heat but cannot take people calling them out on their ish!


----------



## Sassys

Here we go, Dr. Sherri is back. One lawyer in ATL, One Psychiatrist and one OB/GYN.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Sorry I agree with Kenya, they like to dish the heat but cannot take people calling them out on their ish!



Kenya spilling tea that was not told to her. I don't like how she thinks she has something on Phaeda, when nothing was told to her directly. Don't come at me with hear say info. Now if Apollo told her directly then go for it. But the info was told to queen Peter.

Kenya like to act lke she is the Sh$t, yet cries because a few women who are not her friend calls her a whore. I still think something went down with her and Apollo. Even if it didn't how she acted with another woman's man in Aguilla should have gotten her an a$$ beating. She was told to stay away from Apollo and she didn't.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Kenya spilling tea that was not told to her. I don't like how she thinks she has something on Phaeda, when nothing was told to her directly. Don't come at me with hear say info. Now if Apollo told her directly then go for it. But the info was told to queen Peter.



I totally get it as not her info to spill and Cynthia was being messy.

I'm talking in General. They always get in business that is Not theirs. But often the one side can't take what they dish.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> I totally get it as not her info to spill and Cynthia was being messy.
> 
> I'm talking in General. They always get in business that is Not theirs. But often the one side can't take what they dish.



True.


----------



## Sassys

Why is Nene getting so much money, when she hasn't been on the last couple of episodes. It was nice only having to deal with her the last 8min of the show.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Why is Nene getting so much money, when she hasn't been on the last couple of episodes. It was nice only having to deal with her the last 8min of the show.



Girl, didn't you know, she has made it! She busy making HISTORY! LOL


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Girl, didn't you know, she has made it! She busy making HISTORY! LOL



lol. I am still trying to figure out how she is making history. She is not the first black to go to broadway, ot the first woman, nor is she the first realty show person.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Girl, didn't you know, she has made it! She busy making HISTORY! LOL





she DOES have it made - making much much more than all those other girls and she is not even shown as often now.   

and speaking of nice not to see anyone but for the last few minutes - Demetria!!!  
not one mention of "his name"!!


and FYI cynthia - if you are going to say you are the big bad ***** now then act like it!  say what you mean and mean what you say without tripping all over your words like a hoe in church!  she is going to let that fool kenya talk her into getting her silicone injected butt kicked!


----------



## GaudyGirl

The grammar... It makes my ears bleed.


----------



## GaudyGirl

sgj99 said:


> after watching the scene with Apollo and Peter in the car and Apollo acting all upset about Phaedra having a relationship with someone named Chocolate (which we now know is false) all i can think of is:  so what?  Apollo is going to prison for 8 years.  his marriage is falling apart, they've been quite open about that this season.  how can he be so upset and shocked?  those two deserve each other - they are both lying, cheating, stealing, conniving cons.



How did we find out that Phaedra wasn't having an affair? I think I missed a couple of episodes at some point.


----------



## swags

I can't stand Cynthia any longer. No story of her own so she has to gossip about Phaedra.  Kenya and Claudia can go as well. They are not the least bit interesting.


----------



## sgj99

GaudyGirl said:


> How did we find out that Phaedra wasn't having an affair? I think I missed a couple of episodes at some point.


 
it wasn't addressed in the show, some posters here on this thread revealed that in "real time" it's been proven to be false.


----------



## tomz_grl

Last night's episode was so boring! Either the show needs to end or it needs a complete recast.


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> I can't stand Cynthia any longer. No story of her own so she has to gossip about Phaedra.  Kenya and Claudia can go as well. They are not the least bit interesting.




she gossips about anyone that will kick up some drama her way!!





sgj99 said:


> it wasn't addressed in the show, some posters here on this thread revealed that in "real time" it's been proven to be false.





it was!  last year.  when kenya was questioned about it by someone in an interview and the facts were presented of course she still tried to save one of her two faces by saying "anyone that saw the texts would have thought the same and phaedra "could have" been having an affair!   she refused to admit that she was wrong.


----------



## sgj99

I wouldn't be surprised if both of them were cheating on each other, it's quite obvious she checked out of the marriage a couple of years ago (probably right after the second child was conceived).  he's spoken before about how no one should be expected to be faithful or monogamous.


----------



## lucywife

is it still on? Jeez!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Cynthia needs to get her azz a backbone. She was stumbling all over her third hand tea. She couldn't even spill that Lipton properly.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Cynthia needs to get her azz a backbone. She was stumbling all over her third hand tea. She couldn't even spill that Lipton properly.






  thank you!!!  she is an amateur!


----------



## zaara10

I can't take nene's facial expressions during the interviews. She looks like a clown. It's crazy that Phaedra & nene are friends now given their past. Cynthia had a hard time bringing the affair up at dinner. I guess she didn't memorize the lines bravo gave her properly


----------



## bag-princess

zaara10 said:


> I can't take nene's facial expressions during the interviews. She looks like a clown. It's crazy that Phaedra & nene are friends now given their past. Cynthia had a hard time bringing the affair up at dinner.* I guess she didn't memorize the lines bravo gave her properly *





it's so simple.  cynthia is not the bad ***** she wants so desperately for people to think she is THIS season.  she could not throw shade or dish tea to save her life.  all that time with nene she learned NOTHING!!!     it's just not in her.  same way with kandi - she comes across as a gossiping fish monger's wife down at the well.  she can't even get info from people the right way - you know she is being nosey and have no time for her.  that is why phaedra gave her one of her looks!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## DC-Cutie

zaara10 said:


> I can't take nene's facial expressions during the interviews. She looks like a clown. It's crazy that Phaedra & nene are friends now given their past. Cynthia had a hard time bringing the affair up at dinner. I guess she didn't memorize the lines bravo gave her properly



Gave me flashbacks of when she had a hard time reads the index cards for the fashion show...  She's what most people think a model should be: quiet!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Deep down inside I want to think nene is a good friend - evidence from the longtime friends she had as her 'bridemaid'. 

I think the show, pulls out the absolute worse in people. Making up story lines and placing them together when they normally wouldn't be. These people rarely hangout outside of taping. 

What I really want to know is what's really up between Kandi and PhaePhae...


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Deep down inside I want to think nene is a good friend - evidence from the longtime friends she had as her 'bridemaid'.
> 
> I think the show, pulls out the absolute worse in people. Making up story lines and placing them together when they normally wouldn't be. These people rarely hangout outside of taping.
> 
> *What I really want to know is what's really up between Kandi and PhaePhae..*.





the same thing as usual - kandi has more faces than kenya!!!   she would have come to me ONE TIME talking about getting together for dinner or a trip and i promise she would not ever entertain the thought of asking me again!  i don't know why people always say she is the sweetest one and never tries to start any drama!!


----------



## mama13drama99

I had to watch later last night.  However, based on text and IG, I could tell that last night's episode was more than the usual shenanigans.  

I saw where Peter responded to people's comments last night not long after the episode aired.  This morning I saw that Demetria posted what was termed a "robot read".  She later deleted it, and that caused an uproar.  Funky Dineva uploaded a video to YouTube and blog post to IG.  He mentioned that Kandi addressed the issue via social media. 

It'll be interesting to find if Bravo actually does something in the best interest of those ladies and the audience by trying to diffuse the messiness and "rebrand" the show.  I won't be surprised if several of the ladies start the, "I'm leaving...".  I doubt that they will but I wonder just how far they'll go with it.  

You know what would be nice?  A two, maybe three, season maximum.  If a person is that great of an "asset", they could be allowed to return but only after a two, maybe three season break.  Give the audience a chance to want to catch up with them to see what's new (and gives them a chance to do over, different or just better...even if they were already doing well)!.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I couldn't help but roll my eyes when Kenya started to cry...such a drama queen.


----------



## bag-princess

Sweetpea83 said:


> I couldn't help but roll my eyes when Kenya started to cry...such a drama queen.





ITA
as mush ish that bish throws!!!  then she has the nerve to act like her feelings are so hurt!


----------



## mama13drama99

bag-princess said:


> ITA
> as mush ish that bish throws!!!  then she has the nerve to act like her feelings are so hurt!




Yep!!!!!


----------



## keodi

DC-Cutie said:


> Deep down inside I want to think nene is a good friend - evidence from the longtime friends she had as her 'bridemaid'.
> 
> I think the show, pulls out the absolute worse in people. Making up story lines and placing them together when they normally wouldn't be. These people rarely hangout outside of taping.
> 
> What I really want to know is what's really up between Kandi and PhaePhae...



Allegedly, Todd and Kandi took Apollo's side over the rift /marriage decline.  Phaedera was upset because she felt that Kandi was riding the fence. Todd  was cool with Apollo, and he agreed to produce the work-out videos but he wasn't compensated for the work he did. Kandi got upset with Phaedera over the video incident and she had to choose a side. Then Apollo told Todd about the Mr. Chocolate thing, Phaedra stopped hanging out with Kandi for a while.


----------



## LibJames

Did anyone else notice that Kenya and Cynthia just did the same thing to Phaedra that they are so mad about? They are calling Phae a hypocrite for "cheating", but THEY are being hypocrites by spreading THE SAME gossip that Phae spread about Kenya?

And if I don't say this it will kill me. Why isn't everyone (on the show) mad at Apollo? Why is everyone taking his side? It's strange. He's the one that lied about K. Of course Phaedra believed him, he's her husband. Marriage is built on trust. 

THEN he speaks to his wife out of line allllllllll the time, is disrespectful, then reveals he's been lying all the time and everyone thinks she's in the wrong when she doesn't stick by him when HE GOES TO PRISON for yet another offense? This guy is so untrustworthy and such a liar, it's borderline abusive. I'm not saying she's a gem, but she's had a terrible time and those women are being terrible to her. It's gross. You would think they would cheer her on and help her leave.


----------



## LibJames

Oh my goodness, that felt so good to get out. It's all the things I spend the time yelling at the tv. I wish the ladies of ATL could read it. ha!


----------



## SonnyGirl

LibJames said:


> Did anyone else notice that Kenya and Cynthia just did the same thing to Phaedra that they are so mad about? They are calling Phae a hypocrite for "cheating", but THEY are being hypocrites by spreading THE SAME gossip that Phae spread about Kenya?
> 
> 
> 
> And if I don't say this it will kill me. Why isn't everyone (on the show) mad at Apollo? Why is everyone taking his side? It's strange. He's the one that lied about K. Of course Phaedra believed him, he's her husband. Marriage is built on trust.
> 
> 
> 
> THEN he speaks to his wife out of line allllllllll the time, is disrespectful, then reveals he's been lying all the time and everyone thinks she's in the wrong when she doesn't stick by him when HE GOES TO PRISON for yet another offense? This guy is so untrustworthy and such a liar, it's borderline abusive. I'm not saying she's a gem, but she's had a terrible time and those women are being terrible to her. It's gross. You would think they would cheer her on and help her leave.





Yesss!!


----------



## Bentley1

LibJames said:


> Oh my goodness, that felt so good to get out. It's all the things I spend the time yelling at the tv. I wish the ladies of ATL could read it. ha!




Glad you got it out! You made great points.


----------



## LibJames

Bentley1 said:


> Glad you got it out! You made great points.


Ha! Thank you! I'm embarrassed at how much my blood pressure raises while I watch this show.


----------



## tamshac77

LibJames said:


> Did anyone else notice that Kenya and Cynthia just did the same thing to Phaedra that they are so mad about? They are calling Phae a hypocrite for "cheating", but THEY are being hypocrites by spreading THE SAME gossip that Phae spread about Kenya?
> 
> 
> 
> And if I don't say this it will kill me. Why isn't everyone (on the show) mad at Apollo? Why is everyone taking his side? It's strange. He's the one that lied about K. Of course Phaedra believed him, he's her husband. Marriage is built on trust.
> 
> 
> 
> THEN he speaks to his wife out of line allllllllll the time, is disrespectful, then reveals he's been lying all the time and everyone thinks she's in the wrong when she doesn't stick by him when HE GOES TO PRISON for yet another offense? This guy is so untrustworthy and such a liar, it's borderline abusive. I'm not saying she's a gem, but she's had a terrible time and those women are being terrible to her. It's gross. You would think they would cheer her on and help her leave.




I am with you! Apollo is abusive and disgusting. I can't even believe his ugly close up on camera on his way off to jail - he's so self-absorbed.  

You made a good point about Kenya and Cynthia. Cynthia was embarrassing at dinner and Kenya has got to be acting 100% of the time. I don't take her seriously ONE BIT. I fast forwarded the scenes with her, Cynthia, and Claudia Sunday night.


----------



## lho

Kenya, Cynthia and Claudia are really unlikeable this season.  Kandi is messy!  It was annoying to watch.


----------



## bag-princess

lho said:


> Kenya, Cynthia and Claudia are really unlikeable this season.  Kandi is messy!  It was annoying to watch.





ITA with all that - except Kandi has ALWAYS been messy IMO.  she was just able to get away with it because everyone thinks just because a person smiles at you with all 62 of her teeth showing then she could not possibly be coming for you!!   i have seen her!  many times in the past  - going to one of the girls smiling in their face to get all the tea then running back to the others to tell them what she had just been told!  i am always baffled when i see people online talking about "kandi is the sweetest one!  she never tries to cause problems for anyone!"  the hell she don't!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I was really hoping that Cynthia was gonna stay classy. But she fell for the bait.


----------



## tomz_grl

DC-Cutie said:


> I was really hoping that Cynthia was gonna stay classy. But she fell for the bait.



I don't know... I think it's a lot of editing on some of the girls this season. I still think she's 1000x's better than NeNe, Porscha or Phaedra.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I was really hoping that Cynthia was gonna stay classy. But she fell for the bait.



needs the money. God knows Peter can't take care of her.


----------



## Sassys

Why does Todd have shoe laces in his Timbs, if he isn't going to tie them.

Todd, stay out of this woman's pocket. It is not your money, you don't deserve any of it. Point. Blank. Period!!!


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> needs the money. God knows Peter can't take care of her.




:giggles:


and i seriously doubt that her big modeling agency is the mecca of models in the south like she acts like it is.   i know a couple years ago that someone was claiming it was a big fraud - collected her money without doing what was said it would.  CBS even contacted her and she claimed it was all a big misunderstanding.


----------



## Sassys

Is it just me, or is that banquet room basically empty.


----------



## Sassys

Uh, Nene has said over and over these women are not her friends, so why the hell does she care????


----------



## Sassys

what is this ring this man is wearing???


----------



## Sassys

Wait, who was in the car with Phaedra? So she left them and the baby (heard a baby) in the car, while she was in the restaurant.


----------



## macde90

Sassys said:


> Is it just me, or is that banquet room basically empty.


Yep. That was struggle applause.


----------



## macde90

Sassys said:


> Uh, Nene has said over and over these women are not her friends, so why the hell does she care????


Story line and needs the check. She's got a lot of grandkids.


----------



## Sassys

Caludia is DEAD wrong to go and have a pedicure with those feet. Do it yourself!!!


----------



## macde90

Sassys said:


> Wait, who was in the car with Phaedra? So she left them and the baby (heard a baby) in the car, while she was in the restaurant.


It was probably her bluetooth and the kids were on the other end.


----------



## Sassys

I can't with MJ. This woman is a greedy mess.


----------



## Sassys

Is Nene saying Canceling or Counseling????


----------



## macde90

Cancelling? Really NeNe (and I like NeNe)


----------



## bag-princess

you would HAVE to be paying me to sit down with those cows!!!  and kandi and that big *** ugly truck!  girl why?????


----------



## Sassys

macde90 said:


> Cancelling? Really NeNe (and I like NeNe)



I had to rewind twice cause I thought i was hearing things.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> you would HAVE to be paying me to sit down with those cows!!!  and kandi and that big *** ugly truck!  girl why?????



You could not pay me to do a reailty show with a group of women. No thank you, no way in hell.


----------



## Sassys

Uh, why in the world would I do counseling with castmates????


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> You could not pay me to do a reailty show with a group of women. No thank you, no way in hell.





ITA with you!  that is a special kind of hell i would rather avoid!


----------



## macde90

I wonder why Kandi is resistant to seeing Dr. Jeff? 

Claudia makes my teeth itch. She is the type to argue just to say she did.

What is wrong with Cynthia? NeNe was wrong to tell her to ask Peter if its ok.

I like Porsha. 

Is Ms. Cleo dead?


----------



## Sassys

The word is COUNSELING!!!! NOT CANCELING!!!

Birdesmaid all over again.

If you are so damn rich, go hire a spech teacher.


----------



## bag-princess

macde90 said:


> I wonder why Kandi is resistant to seeing Dr. Jeff?
> 
> Claudia makes my teeth itch. She is the type to argue just to say she did.
> 
> What is wrong with Cynthia? NeNe was wrong to tell her to ask Peter if its ok.
> 
> I like Porsha.
> 
> *Is Ms. Cleo dead?*





 no


----------



## macde90

Yeah, she is. But if my kids become millionaires, then I really do expect then to buy me some land so that I can custom build a new house. I would do the same for my mom. And I am dead ashe serious.

ETA: Mama Joyce.


----------



## bag-princess

macde90 said:


> Yeah, she is. But if my kids become millionaires, then I really do expect then to buy me some land so that I can custom build a new house. I would do the same for my mom. And I am dead ashe serious.
> 
> ETA: Mama Joyce.






expecting it is one thing.  reminding them of all you did and now they owe you is another.   i would never have to go to those measures with my boys - they know all that!  and would want to do these things without having to be told they should.  they would be happy to give to me and my husband because of what we do for them because we love them.


----------



## bagojoy

Everyone has a price..I am sure a lot of women doing reality TV now said the same thing, but when that dollars came knocking, guess what

If not with a group of women, with a group of men then?

Oh...what is all this drama with Apollo going to prison?



Sassys said:


> *You could not pay me to do a reailty show with a group of women.* No thank you, no way in hell.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> expecting it is one thing.  reminding them of all you did and now they owe you is another.   i would never have to go to those measures with my boys - they know all that!  and would want to do these things without having to be told they should.  they would be happy to give to me and my husband because of what we do for them because we love them.



Exactly. MJ is VERY manipulative.


----------



## bag-princess

bagojoy said:


> Everyone has a price..I am sure a lot of women doing reality TV now said the same thing, but when that dollars came knocking, guess what
> 
> If not with a group of women, with a group of men then?





men - yes.  potted plants - yes.

other women - hell.no!!


----------



## Sassys

bagojoy said:


> Everyone has a price..I am sure a lot of women doing reality TV now said the same thing, but when that dollars came knocking, guess what
> 
> If not with a group of women, with a group of men then?



If I did a reality show (which I wouldn't), it would never be all women. Going to dinner and vacations with all women over and over, is a recipe for disaster. Women are very catty when they get into groups of all women. 

Whenever I go on vacation with my friends, I never share a room. I don't care how much extra I have to pay, I need my space and don't need females always in my face and in my space. I love my friends, but sometimes I need alone time. 


I work with ALL women, it it is a nightmare. I swear sometimes I feel like I am back in high school. This is why I am trying to get the fcuk out of my department. I can't take the cattiness and the high school shenanigans.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Exactly. MJ is VERY manipulative.





yes she is!  she has been working kandi since her brother died from what i have heard.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> If I did a reality show (which I wouldn't), it would never be all women. Going to dinner and vacations with all women over and over, is a recipe for disaster. *Women are very catty when they get into groups of all women. I work with ALL women, it it is a nightmare. I swear sometimes I feel like I am back in high school. *This is why I am trying to get the fcuk out of my department. I can't take the cattiness and the high school shenanigans.




that is why i decided to stay home after my second son!  an office full of women - lawd! like i said that is a special corner of hell i would rather avoid!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> that is why i decided to stay home after my second son!  an office full of women - lawd! like i said that is a special corner of hell i would rather avoid!



Girl, I work with 25 YES 25women in my deartment. 10 in my building and 15 in our other building. My boss couldn't take it anymore and quit. I too am trying to get the hell out. Every damn day, it is drama. She said, this about me, she did this to me. I have had enough.

Going to conference with them 3 times a year is a NIGHTMARE!! Getting on a plane with them, eating breakfast, lunch and dinner with them and then sitting in meetings alll day for 7 days is the most painful thing IN MY LIFE!!!


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Girl, I work with 25 YES 25women in my deartment. 10 in my building and 15 in our other building. My boss couldn't take it anymore and quit. I too am trying to get the hell out. Every damn day, it is drama. She said, this about me, she did this to me. I have had enough.
> 
> Going to conference with them 3 times a year is a NIGHTMARE!! *Getting on a plane with them, eating breakfast, lunch and dinner with them and then sitting in meetings alll day for 7 days is the most painful thing IN MY LIFE!!*!




oh yea - that sounds like hell to me!!


omg - the boss quit!!!

well you said it perfectly - drama every damn day!!  just like being in HS with the she said ish!


----------



## bagojoy

You are a sucker for pain it seems....you work with 25 women, and then you go on vacation with a whole bunch of females, even if you have a room to yourself? Yikes

It will sound like with some people, that high school mentality never goes away...a combination of jealousy, bullying, insecurity and low self esteem.



Sassys said:


> Girl, I work with 25 YES 25women in my deartment. 10 in my building and 15 in our other building. My boss couldn't take it anymore and quit. I too am trying to get the hell out. Every damn day, it is drama. She said, this about me, she did this to me. I have had enough.
> 
> Going to conference with them 3 times a year is a NIGHTMARE!! Getting on a plane with them, eating breakfast, lunch and dinner with them and then sitting in meetings alll day for 7 days is the most painful thing IN MY LIFE!!!


----------



## Sassys

bagojoy said:


> You are a sucker for pain it seems....you work with 25 women, and then you go on vacation with a whole bunch of females, even if you have a room to yourself? Yikes
> 
> It will sound like with some people, that high school mentality never goes away...a combination of jealousy, bullying, insecurity and low self esteem.



I can't help the work thing (standard in my industry), but I only go on all girls trip with my friends once a year. I usually go on vacation with my cousin. She and I are like sisters. We are so much alike and know when the other person needs space and to back off. She is actually the only person I have ever shared a room with while on vacation. Never share with anyone else (not even my BFF).


----------



## buzzytoes

Cynthia is on WWHL and her face is looking extremely tight. I can't figure out if it is just the bangs making her look funny or if she had something done.


----------



## Ladybug09

This is one bootleg award show!


----------



## Ladybug09

When Cynthia talks she makes no damn sense.


----------



## zaara10

Of course nene's gonna convince them to get together for some "canceling" then as soon as she hears something she doesn't wanna hear, she's out. 
And why is Demetria even there?


----------



## tamshac77

Ladybug09 said:


> When Cynthia talks she makes no damn sense.



No, she doesn't. I used to like her but now, I just want to skip every scene she's in. What the heck was the point of her asking Phaedra to meet her if she was just going to have an attitude and tick Phaedra off?


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> When Cynthia talks she makes no damn sense.




+1


and i was so glad phae got up and walked out on her!  i would not have wasted my time going at all!  but then she has the nerve to sit and act as if she was doing her a favor.  girl bye!


----------



## sgj99

RE:  Todd & Kandi - he's done and it sounds like he's been done since she pushed the prenup.  i got what he was telling the counselor:  it wasn't the fact that there was a pre-nup it was how she pushed it and the tone and phrases she used to get it signed.  put that with how MJ has aways treated him and crap he's put up with from MJ ...

and now that his mama is gone he's got to be harboring some pretty heavy feelings about how MJ treated his mom and Kandi's lack of support there.


----------



## bag-princess

sgj99 said:


> RE:  Todd & Kandi - he's done and it sounds like he's been done since she pushed the prenup.  i got what he was telling the counselor:  it wasn't the fact that there was a pre-nup it was how she pushed it and the tone and phrases she used to get it signed.  put that with how MJ has aways treated him and crap he's put up with from MJ ...
> 
> *and now that his mama is gone he's got to be harboring some pretty heavy feelings about how MJ treated his mom and Kandi's lack of support there*.





oh yea!  i agree he is done but i think this is the straw that broke the camels back!!  he may have tried in spite of the prenup for a little while longer but without his mom to have his back now - he is not going to even try it!   i wonder how much longer he will hang around??


----------



## sgj99

bag-princess said:


> oh yea!  i agree he is done but i think this is the straw that broke the camels back!!  he may have tried in spite of the prenup for a little while longer but without his mom to have his back now - he is not going to even try it!   i wonder how much longer he will hang around??



i bet he's gone before next season starts taping.  he says he's happier in LA and feels depressed whenever he comes back to Atlanta so i think he'll pack it up for good and head out to LA.


----------



## bag-princess

sgj99 said:


> i bet he's gone before next season starts taping.  he says he's happier in LA and feels depressed whenever he comes back to Atlanta so i think he'll pack it up for good and head out to LA.





omg - that statement was sooooo telling!!!   your wife is in ATL but you feel depressed when you have to return there!!  one day he is going to fly out to LA and kandi is going to get the call from him that he ain't coming back!


when does the next season start taping???  i have already said that by the end of this year a divorce will be in the works!


----------



## addisonshopper

And Kandi deserve exactly what she get from Todd.  she never stood up for him to her mother and who want to be bothered with all that mess and stress. Now his momma has died and he want to live life and not be confined. He want to run. 
I think he really loved Kandi and was excited about her and marriage but that old bitter bish Judy (momma Joyce) sucked all the good out of him. I don't know to many men that would take that from OBBJ they would've been cussed her out and sent her on her way

It's sickening to watch. Kandi you finally got a man and you let your momma run another man away. 
I don't normally let tv people get under my skin but OBBJ and Chrissy lampkins (from love and hip hop) are the two that get my goat.  My blood pressure go up when I see them. OBBJ is a drunken lush.


----------



## KathyB

Ladybug09 said:


> This is one bootleg award show!



I was trying to figure out whose award show it was!  Did Peter dream this up?  Nobody was hardly there!  Empty tables everywhere.  Either it wasn't promoted very well or nobody thought it was worth their time to go.


----------



## sgj99

addisonshopper said:


> And Kandi deserve exactly what she get from Todd.  she never stood up for him to her mother and who want to be bothered with all that mess and stress. Now his momma has died and he want to live life and not be confined. He want to run.
> *I think he really loved Kandi and was excited about her and marriage but *that old bitter bish Judy (momma Joyce) sucked all the good out of him. I don't know to many men that would take that from OBBJ they would've been cussed her out and sent her on her way
> 
> It's sickening to watch. Kandi you finally got a man and you let your momma run another man away.
> I don't normally let tv people get under my skin but OBBJ and Chrissy lampkins (from love and hip hop) are the two that get my goat.  My blood pressure go up when I see them. OBBJ is a drunken lush.



i agree.  he loved her but was insulted about how she approached the prenup and Kandi has never had his back when it comes to her mom.


----------



## Ladybug09

KathyB said:


> I was trying to figure out whose award show it was!  Did Peter dream this up?  Nobody was hardly there!  Empty tables everywhere.  Either it wasn't promoted very well or nobody thought it was worth their time to go.




Hey! Haven't seen you around in a while!  Yup, this was very OFF, and who gives an award to a person who doesn't know they are getting it, and potentially wasn't even going to show up to it!

Porsha....sorry, she getting some of those booty injections

Nene....like I said, she was to run the show and dish the dirt, but cannot handle her mess in return. 

Also, I absolutely cannot stand people like her who try to "talk proper' and try so hard that they over enunciate and say every dang thing WRONG! Geez!

Phaedra....she need to let go all that "I'm a Christian woman" stuff....girl please....when she doesn't now that mics are still rolling we see her true person come out.

Claudia....i like her, she doesn't take herself too seriously, I like her for now.

Cynthia.....messy, how are you going to invite someone to clear the air, but then you can't express yourself...and the convo with Nene, the tit for tat stuff, was nonsense...rise above it.

Kandi.....girl, that marriage is DONE! like a said pages back, now that his Mom is gone, Todd will feel even more isolation that marriage, and the issues with MJ will magnify. and the Passive-aggressive way of asking him if he's cheating...dang, just be direct. and the Prenup, he needs to let that go, if he feels like his hands were being pulled in the process, he should have just called off the wedding....Seems like she wanted it more than he did anyway.


----------



## Sassys

addisonshopper said:


> And Kandi deserve exactly what she get from Todd.  she never stood up for him to her mother and who want to be bothered with all that mess and stress. Now his momma has died and he want to live life and not be confined. He want to run.
> I think he really loved Kandi and was excited about her and marriage but that old bitter bish Judy (momma Joyce) sucked all the good out of him. I don't know to many men that would take that from OBBJ they would've been cussed her out and sent her on her way
> 
> It's sickening to watch. Kandi you finally got a man and you let your momma run another man away.
> I don't normally let tv people get under my skin but OBBJ and Chrissy lampkins (from love and hip hop) are the two that get my goat.  My blood pressure go up when I see them. OBBJ is a drunken lush.



Can't blame everything on Kandi. Why is he still harping about the pre-nup? He does not deserve a dime of her money. He was not there when she made it, so I am sick of him brining it up. If you don't like it bounce, otherwise stay out of her pocket. I am so sick of people thinking they are entitled to others money, and they were never apart of building the fortune. Todd and Jason (Bethenny's husband), need to kick rocks. And yes, I would feel the same way if the tables were turned. A woman is not entitled to money either (but she is entitled to child support). 

Kandi's mother is a manipulative cow and she also does not deserve anything. Children are not obligated to take care of their parents, especially parents like MJ. She is selfish, and I have had enough of her too. You are given a gorgeous house, you destroy it and then feel obligated to get a new one. Oh, HELL NO!! I would send MJ to a 1bedroom condo and call it a day.


----------



## bag-princess

KathyB said:


> I was trying to figure out whose award show it was!  Did Peter dream this up?  Nobody was hardly there!  Empty tables everywhere.  Either it wasn't promoted very well or nobody thought it was worth their time to go.





i bet it was both!  i am sure peter did not want to spend the necessary money to promote it - means he got to keep more of it in his pockets!  and why would anyone want to waste precious time at that mess?


----------



## bag-princess

addisonshopper said:


> *And Kandi deserve exactly what she get from Todd.  *she never stood up for him to her mother and who want to be bothered with all that mess and stress. Now his momma has died and he want to live life and not be confined. He want to run.
> I think he really loved Kandi and was excited about her and marriage but that old bitter bish Judy (momma Joyce) sucked all the good out of him. I don't know to many men that would take that from OBBJ they would've been cussed her out and sent her on her way
> 
> It's sickening to watch. Kandi you finally got a man and you let your momma run another man away.
> I don't normally let tv people get under my skin but OBBJ and Chrissy lampkins (from love and hip hop) are the two that get my goat.  My blood pressure go up when I see them. OBBJ is a drunken lush.


'



kandi is getting her karma!!!

have ya'll forgotten the big tea about kandi and todd - how he was one of the "camera men" at the time and was living with another woman that he has been seeing for a while.  kandi wanted him and starting doing what she always does with her men - throwing all her money around and spoiling them. todd was getting $$$ gifts and going on $$ trips with her - remember the trip she brought him on to intro. him to the girls as her new man??? people have always called her a sugar mama! we have seen her do it when todd wanted to go out of town to work like he always had.   and i am not the type to ever say someone "stole" a grown a$$ man but she knew what was up with him.


----------



## ScottyGal

Sassys said:


> Girl, I work with 25 YES 25women in my deartment. 10 in my building and 15 in our other building. My boss couldn't take it anymore and quit. I too am trying to get the hell out. Every damn day, it is drama. She said, this about me, she did this to me. I have had enough.
> 
> Going to conference with them 3 times a year is a NIGHTMARE!! Getting on a plane with them, eating breakfast, lunch and dinner with them and then sitting in meetings alll day for 7 days is the most painful thing IN MY LIFE!!!



This makes me thankful I work in a mostly male environment - we all get on so well and no drama!


----------



## livethelake

addisonshopper said:


> And Kandi deserve exactly what she get from Todd.  she never stood up for him to her mother and who want to be bothered with all that mess and stress. Now his momma has died and he want to live life and not be confined. He want to run.
> I think he really loved Kandi and was excited about her and marriage but that old bitter bish Judy (momma Joyce) sucked all the good out of him. I don't know to many men that would take that from OBBJ they would've been cussed her out and sent her on her way
> 
> It's sickening to watch. Kandi you finally got a man and you let your momma run another man away.



Yes, yes, YES!!!


----------



## addisonshopper

No he shouldn't be harping about a pre-nup still but the way she went about it made me cringe some things some people can't forget or let go.  He probably get clowns by his boys all the time from that mess. She made him look like doo doo.  My stomach would've been sour with here too. I in fact wouldn't have went along with the marriage If the shoe is on the other foot.  
Kandi pulled rank and yanked Todd by his ballS any man would resent her after that.


----------



## bag-princess

addisonshopper said:


> No he shouldn't be harping about a pre-nup still but the way she went about it made me cringe some things some people can't forget or let go.  He probably get clowns by his boys all the time from that mess. She made him look like doo doo.  My stomach would've been sour with here too. I in fact wouldn't have went along with the marriage If the shoe is on the other foot.
> Kandi pulled rank and yanked Todd by his ballS any man would resent her after that.





ITA!!  I don't think it had anything to do with what she said.  it was the way she said it to him!!


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> Can't blame everything on Kandi. Why is he still harping about the pre-nup? He does not deserve a dime of her money. He was not there when she made it, so I am sick of him brining it up. If you don't like it bounce, otherwise stay out of her pocket. I am so sick of people thinking they are entitled to others money, and they were never apart of building the fortune. Todd and Jason (Bethenny's husband), need to kick rocks. And yes, I would feel the same way if the tables were turned. A woman is not entitled to money either (but she is entitled to child support).
> 
> 
> 
> Kandi's mother is a manipulative cow and she also does not deserve anything. Children are not obligated to take care of their parents, especially parents like MJ. She is selfish, and I have had enough of her too. You are given a gorgeous house, you destroy it and then feel obligated to get a new one. Oh, HELL NO!! I would send MJ to a 1bedroom condo and call it a day.




Yes yes yes. Todd and MJ are both hung up on Kandi's money and it's disgusting to watch it play out. MJ in particular makes my skin crawl with her bratty, greedy, grubby, "gimmie, gimmie" entitled behavior. A normal mother would be more than happy with a FREE stable place to live and some FREE disposable income. This cow wants all the bells and whistles and still *****es and complains. Beat it.


----------



## tamshac77

Sassys said:


> Can't blame everything on Kandi. Why is he still harping about the pre-nup? He does not deserve a dime of her money. He was not there when she made it, so I am sick of him brining it up. If you don't like it bounce, otherwise stay out of her pocket. I am so sick of people thinking they are entitled to others money, and they were never apart of building the fortune. Todd and Jason (Bethenny's husband), need to kick rocks. And yes, I would feel the same way if the tables were turned. A woman is not entitled to money either (but she is entitled to child support).
> 
> Kandi's mother is a manipulative cow and she also does not deserve anything. Children are not obligated to take care of their parents, especially parents like MJ. She is selfish, and I have had enough of her too. *You are given a gorgeous house, you destroy it and then feel obligated to get a new one. *Oh, HELL NO!! I would send MJ to a 1bedroom condo and call it a day.



...said last night she should've kept the old one...


----------



## Sassys

Bentley1 said:


> Yes yes yes. Todd and MJ are both hung up on Kandi's money and it's disgusting to watch it play out. MJ in particular makes my skin crawl with her bratty, greedy, grubby, "gimmie, gimmie" entitled behavior. A normal mother would be more than happy with a FREE stable place to live and some FREE disposable income. This cow wants all the bells and whistles and still *****es and complains. Beat it.



AMEN!!!!!!! Like I said, MJ would get a 1bedroom condo and a bare minimum monthly allowance. She is a nasty person. 

Yes, there are parents that deserve the moon and then some. MJ, is not one of those parents.


----------



## New-New

addisonshopper said:


> No he shouldn't be harping about a pre-nup still but the way she went about it made me cringe some things some people can't forget or let go.  He probably get clowns by his boys all the time from that mess. She made him look like doo doo.  My stomach would've been sour with here too. I in fact wouldn't have went along with the marriage If the shoe is on the other foot.
> Kandi pulled rank and yanked Todd by his ballS any man would resent her after that.



Idk I feel like Kandi just told it how it was. It's not her fault the straight male ego is so fragile.


----------



## Sassys

New-New said:


> Idk I feel like Kandi just told it how it was. It's not her fault the straight male ego is so fragile.



Agree. Either you are on board or not. Either sign and shut up about it or bounce. The choice is yours. But once you sign, I don't want to hear about it any more.


----------



## AECornell

I always wonder what Kandi's life would be like if AJ hadn't died. If they would have really gotten married, or stayed married if they did.


----------



## addisonshopper

New-New said:


> Idk I feel like Kandi just told it how it was. It's not her fault the straight male ego is so fragile.




You tell it like it is and lay it on the line if you making or arranging a business deal. This was a marriage. You can have some tact. She had no tact. She lost in love before she ever even experienced love all because of "this money" she trying to protect.   
An ultimatum either sign or we don't marry that was very crass .  I'm sorry I would have been highly offended on all aspects. Not everybody is out for everybodies money all the time.


----------



## sgj99

addisonshopper said:


> You tell it like it is and lay it on the line if you making or arranging a business deal. This was a marriage. You can have some tact. She had no tact. She lost in love before she ever even experienced love all because of "this money" she trying to protect.
> *An ultimatum either sign or we don't marry that was very crass* .  I'm sorry I would have been highly offended on all aspects. Not everybody is out for everybodies money all the time.



i don't have a problem with a prenup (and i don't think Todd did either).  i think it was Kandi's choice of words, her attitude, and her whole tone of the issue which is still bothering Todd.  i would have found it offensive too.


----------



## zaara10

AECornell said:


> I always wonder what Kandi's life would be like if AJ hadn't died. If they would have really gotten married, or stayed married if they did.




Her mother had a problem w/ him too right? I think he had a few kids & Joyce didn't like that or something.


----------



## bag-princess

sgj99 said:


> i don't have a problem with a prenup (and i don't think todd did either).  I think it was kandi's choice of words, her attitude, and her whole tone of the issue which is still bothering todd.  I would have found it offensive too.





this


----------



## Sassys

addisonshopper said:


> You tell it like it is and lay it on the line if you making or arranging a business deal. This was a marriage. You can have some tact. She had no tact. She lost in love before she ever even experienced love all because of "this money" she trying to protect.
> An ultimatum either sign or we don't marry that was very crass .  I'm sorry I would have been highly offended on all aspects. Not everybody is out for everybodies money all the time.



I never watched her wedding show, so I don't know he was told to sign, but If you are not after someone's money, then you have no problem signing.


----------



## Bentley1

I didn't watch her wedding spin off either, so I'm not aware of how she presented the prenup to Todd. He had to
Have known it was coming,
So he shouldn't  be all hot and bothered. As far as how she presented it, Kandi isn't the most warm, syrupy person and Todd should know that about her. I'm not surprised she was dry when discussing the prenup, why was he.


----------



## sgj99

zaara10 said:


> Her mother had a problem w/ him too right? I think he had a few kids & Joyce didn't like that or something.



mama joyce did not like AJ at all.  and he had something like 6 kids with 5 women and she was quite loud about her disdain for all the baby mamas in his life.


----------



## bag-princess

sgj99 said:


> mama joyce did not like AJ at all.  and he had something like 6 kids with 5 women and she was quite loud about her disdain for all the baby mamas in his life.




that was about the only time i agreed with her!  that was too many baby mama's and kids! 

i tell my boys the same thing about these little girls - if she has several kids - think again.  several kids by several different men then keep stepping!


----------



## sgj99

bag-princess said:


> ]that was about the only time i agreed with her!  that was too many baby mama's and kids! [/B]
> 
> i tell my boys the same thing about these little girls - if she has several kids - think again.  several kids by several different men then keep stepping!



yea, i'm with you on that too.


----------



## DivineMissM

sgj99 said:


> mama joyce did not like AJ at all.  and he had something like 6 kids with 5 women and she was quite loud about her disdain for all the baby mamas in his life.



Mama Joyce doesn't like anyone though.  Anyone that might come between her and her money.  I'm surprised she's not plotting against Riley.


----------



## DC-Cutie

DivineMissM said:


> Mama Joyce doesn't like anyone though.  Anyone that might come between her and her money. * I'm surprised she's not plotting against Riley*.


give it time.  Joyce is a bitter bish.  She said nasty things about Todd's daughter!  A child!  she has no chill


----------



## swags

DivineMissM said:


> Mama Joyce doesn't like anyone though.  Anyone that might come between her and her money.  I'm surprised she's not plotting against Riley.



I think Riley is Mama Joyce Jr.


----------



## DC-Cutie

swags said:


> I think Riley is Mama Joyce Jr.


 
you might be on to something.  She doesn't care for Todd and barely for his daughter.  However she will use her for rides once she gets her license and a car...


----------



## AECornell

Yeah he did. Joyce didn't want her to marry him, either. That's why I'm wondering if he wasn't killed if they would have gotten married at all.



zaara10 said:


> Her mother had a problem w/ him too right? I think he had a few kids & Joyce didn't like that or something.


----------



## sgj99

DivineMissM said:


> Mama Joyce doesn't like anyone though.  Anyone that might come between her and her money.  I'm surprised she's not plotting against Riley.



this is true also, she's not going to ever like any of Kandi's men.  but at least with AJ there was some validity to it.  he was quite shifty.


----------



## bag-princess

DivineMissM said:


> Mama Joyce doesn't like anyone though.  Anyone that might come between her and her money.  I*'m surprised she's not plotting against Riley.*








 that would be a battle royal!! neither is used to hearing the word "NO" from kandi.   riley is so spoiled and used to be at the top of kandi's list and i think as long as MJ stays in her lane she won't have a problem with her.


----------



## Sassys

sgj99 said:


> this is true also, she's not going to ever like any of Kandi's men.  but at least with AJ there was some validity to it.  he was quite shifty.



I think she will like them if they are RICH. In her mind, it is more money for her. She will suck up to them, to make them like her and they will then feel, she is my mother in law, so let me hook her up.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> *I think she will like them if they are RICH.* In her mind, it is more money for her. She will suck up to them, to make them like her and they will then feel, she is my mother in law, so let me hook her up.





yea - but she can forget that!   her daughter doesn't like it that way.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> yea - but she can forget that!   her daughter doesn't like it that way.



I need MJ to go find one of those abundance of Africans in ATL and go away.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I need MJ to go find one of those abundance of Africans in ATL and go away.






  and take her back to the mother land!!


----------



## Love4H

Why are they all so obsessed with African men? Is it the new hot thing?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Love4H said:


> Why are they all so obsessed with African men? Is it the new hot thing?


 
Apparently so....  Specifically African Men, in Atlanta...  that buy Hermes (fake or real) and Bently's


----------



## Love4H

Especially with African princes. Like really? Princes? From what country's?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Love4H said:


> Especially with African princes. Like really? Princes? From what country's?


 
Zamunda


----------



## zaara10

DC-Cutie said:


> Zamunda




Lmao!!!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Zamunda


----------



## Ladybug09

swags said:


> I think Riley is Mama Joyce Jr.


Yup, I think this too! She has said some snide things about and to Todd's daughter.


----------



## New-New

DC-Cutie said:


> Apparently so....  Specifically African Men, in Atlanta...  that buy Hermes (fake or real) and Bently's



Where these African men at in atlanta cuz i'm tryna get put on


----------



## DC-Cutie

New-New said:


> Where these African men at in atlanta cuz i'm tryna get put on


 
Naw!!!!!  New New!!!


----------



## New-New

DC-Cutie said:


> Naw!!!!!  New New!!!



I have no shame. Like you know how fly I would look in a brand new Rolls?


----------



## DC-Cutie

New-New said:


> I have no shame. Like you know how fly I would look in a brand new Rolls?


 
Fly as eva!


Now, I dated an African man, in finance (real finance - Wall Street, not Nigerian scam emails).  He was very generous.  I met him at an Embassy fundraiser.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Zamunda




:lolots::lolots:





New-New said:


> Where these African men at in atlanta cuz i'm tryna get put on






handle your business new!


----------



## DC-Cutie

that's why we luv us some New New - educated with aspirations!


----------



## Sassys

New-New said:


> Where these African men at in atlanta cuz i'm tryna get put on



Wait, I thought you were engaged???


----------



## swags

I think Todd is feeling humiliated by now. Too much of their business is out there and he looks kind of pathetic. The way Joyce treats him and how she treated his late mom to the way Riley doesn't seem to want him or his daughter there.  Then there's Kandi having him work for her and getting dissed by Don Juan every time the camera is on. Getting your fertility visit on camera.... If he doesn't leave soon I will be surprised.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Wait, I thought you were engaged???





yea that's right!!


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> I think Todd is feeling humiliated by now. Too much of their business is out there and he looks kind of pathetic. The way Joyce treats him and how she treated his late mom to the way Riley doesn't seem to want him or his daughter there.  *Then there's Kandi having him work for her and getting dissed by Don Juan every time the camera is on.* Getting your fertility visit on camera.... If he doesn't leave soon I will be surprised.





that is what i don't get!   she went out of her way to try and get him to NOT work out of town by creating all kind of things for him to do with her so she could have him at her beck and call BUT she let's DJ talk to him like he is the hired help and she does nothing to stop it!   other thank those pathetic attempts at what she calls "talking to them" that does nothing


----------



## New-New

Sassys said:


> Wait, I thought you were engaged???



Oh yeah that ended he was too controlling so now I'm on to new things and new (preferably richer) men


----------



## Sassys

New-New said:


> Oh yeah that ended he was too controlling so now I'm on to new things and new (preferably richer) men



Controlling men are not cool. Been there...


----------



## Sassys

Porsha lives in the boonies, because that is what she can afford. Cheaper homes are always hours out of town.


----------



## mama13drama99

I watched last week epi, did Porsha say Kandi needs to choose between Pheadra and her husband and Apollo?  Have mercy!!!


----------



## Sassys

If Porsha is no longer a housewife, she is no longer getting paid, so why bother. Use your energy where you can get a check and move to your own home closer to the city.


----------



## mama13drama99

Porsha and Pheadra are really being unnecessarily messy!


----------



## mama13drama99

Sassys, it's just you and me right now...


----------



## Sassys

Damn Todd....


----------



## mama13drama99

Sassys said:


> Damn Todd....




That was painful to watch!!!


----------



## macde90

Hey you guys.

Kandi just said one of the cons is thst Todd will not deal with MJ. Does she really expect him too. Imma need kandi to do better!


----------



## macde90

It really was.

Why does Todd have face weave?


----------



## Sassys

mama13drama99 said:


> That was painful to watch!!!



Kand is going to hold on to this marriage until she can't anymore (meaning he files for divorce and it becomes public). If they seperate, she will lie and say its not trye.


----------



## mama13drama99

macde90 said:


> hey you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Kandi just said one of the cons is thst todd will not deal with mj. Does she really expect him too. Imma need kandi to do better!




right!!!!


----------



## Sassys

Uh, Claudia is NOT funny. How can she be a stand-up comedian.


----------



## mama13drama99

No clue!!! Even her voice is "dry"! 

Why does Ricky and his radio people need to be on here?  Just cause Claudia is on here???  It's a bore!


----------



## Sassys

Does Nene own any other pair of jeans but them damn distressed jeans???


----------



## macde90

Sassys said:


> Uh, Claudia is NOT funny. How can she be a stand-up comedian.


Ramen Noodles was funny but that won't make a career.

Phaedra shoulda told NeNe 'bout her hair.

NeNe just aid cancelling. I like NeNe but she is irking me.


----------



## mama13drama99

Sassys said:


> Does Nene own any other pair of jeans but them damn distressed jeans???




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

What's with that hair???????


----------



## Sassys

mama13drama99 said:


> No clue!!! Even her voice is "dry"!
> 
> Why does Ricky and his radio people need to be on here?  Just cause Claudia is on here???  It's a bore!



Did she get the spot on the show, because of real housewives or vice versa?


----------



## mama13drama99

macde90 said:


> Ramen Noodles was funny but that won't make a career.
> 
> 
> 
> Phaedra shoulda told NeNe 'bout her hair.
> 
> 
> 
> NeNe just aid cancelling. I like NeNe but she is irking me.




NeNe is funnier than Claudia!


----------



## macde90

NeNe is looking like a blond marge simpson. That hair is as distracting as a too tight bra!


----------



## mama13drama99

Sassys said:


> Did she get the spot on the show, because of real housewives or vice versa?




I want to say she was on his show already.  I don't listen to him, but for some reason that sticks in my mind.


----------



## Sassys

mama13drama99 said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> What's with that hair???????



.


----------



## mama13drama99

I hate that they are dragging Kandi.  I'm not Kandi fan, but she got ish going on too! Plus Pheadra should not have been or be totally taken about by what's happened with Apollo and whatever will ultimately happen to their marriage.
I only feel bad for the kids!  Not her!  They didn't ask for any of it.  She did! She made the choice to marry (in my Joyce voice) and have children with Apollo, NOT his representative!


----------



## mama13drama99

Sassys said:


> .




Spot on likeness!!!

Except NeNe's hair is...I don't know how to describe it...it's like her glam-baby combed/styled it with her pacifier!


----------



## Sassys

Why is it EVERYTIME someone wants to do stand up, they call Lunell (Wendy Williams, Kim Whitley). Jesus.


----------



## macde90

Is Lunell every reality stars best friend?


----------



## macde90

Did Claudia forget Iesha Tyler is a comedian?


----------



## macde90

kandi sounds like lucious lyons.


----------



## Sassys

Why can't Kandi keep the show in ATL???


----------



## mama13drama99

Why don't women just call or text and say hey, I need my friend (you) to step up for me?
Why is that hard, if that's what you need?


----------



## mama13drama99

Pheadra is wrong!!!


----------



## macde90

Kandi told Phaedra the truth about NeNe. I like NeNe but she is onoy loyal to her real life friends. I think Phaedre was smart enought to share only what she will not mind becoming public.


----------



## Sassys

Why is Nene bringing luggage to canceling?


----------



## Sassys

What the hell is Porsha wearing. It's not the gym or the club.


----------



## Sassys

So Kenya is so fabulous and has a rich African man, yet she carries that red birkin to DEATH.


----------



## mama13drama99

Sassys said:


> Why is Nene bringing luggage to canceling?







Sassys said:


> What the hell is Porsha wearing. It's not the gym or the club.




I was thinking the same things!

And therapist don't hug patients! It's not appropriate.

I hate this whole thing because NeNe isn't even pretending to be authentic with it!


----------



## macde90

Woman-ness?

Pretend like?

NENE JUST TOLD THE DR. THAT HE DOES NOT KNOW HER LIKE THAT!!!! BWAHAHAHAH!!!!


----------



## mama13drama99

This is just dumb! And NeNe is all the way wrong!  Just as Dineva said, NeNe talks in riddles and circles!  She makes herself sage on the stage because she has to be the center of attention!


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Porsha lives in the boonies, because that is what she can afford. *Cheaper homes are always hours out of town*.



exactly!!  cheaper and most times even bigger depending on the area. 
that is just smart biz if that is what she is after.  we love living outside the city but close enough to have access to everything it offers - except the people!





Sassys said:


> If Porsha is no longer a housewife, she is no longer getting paid, so why bother. Use your energy where you can get a check and move to your own home closer to the city.





porsha was NOT fired - she was demoted to recurring.  she is still a housewife.  that is it the lie they tell although we still see her just as much!  with her demotion she was allegedly making less money,too of course.  i don't believe either one!


----------



## mama13drama99

Kandi's disposition and facial expressions are priceless!  Her scratching between the track/netting is funny!!!


----------



## Sassys

I don't think Cynthis is smart enough or strong enough to be a mean girl. IMO


----------



## macde90

Why is Claudia smirking?

this cancelling session is a disaster. Is this how counselling usually works? 

Portia looks very uncomfortable. 

Kandi is just there for the snacks.


I don't like Kenya but she seemed sincere. So did Cynthia.


----------



## Ginger Tea

All these women are a pain


----------



## macde90

Sassys said:


> I don't think Cynthis is smart enough or strong enough to be a mean girl. IMO


Do you think cynthia is not intelligent or not conniving? I think she is emotionally lazy which is why she hangs on to stronger personalities.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> exactly!!  cheaper and most times even bigger depending on the area.
> that is just smart biz if that is what she is after.  we love living outside the city but close enough to have access to everything it offers - except the people!!



I don't think that is what she is after. She is single now, dresses half naked now, so she would want to be where Claudia lives. She has major debt, and can't afford it. We already jnow, she is not smart with her money, so I believe she has no choice but to live out in the country


----------



## mama13drama99

Sassys said:


> I don't think Cynthis is smart enough or strong enough to be a mean girl. IMO




Not at all!  I was thinking she may have said that because of Cynthia putting the alleged text between Pheadra and Chocolate out at the dinner...that's was stupid, even cowardly, and maybe mean in the moment, but she don't have it in her to be a mean girl! 

They just going in circles. This reminds me of a reunion epi only with a difference host.


----------



## Sassys

macde90 said:


> Do you think cynthia is not intelligent or not conniving? I think she is emotionally lazy which is why she hangs on to stronger personalities.



I agree is is weak, She is not a leader, she is a follower. She is mean to whomever her leader tells her to be mean to.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Where is NeNe going?


----------



## macde90

NeNe has severe trust issues and takes everything to heart. It is hard for her to hear how mean she has been to the others. I like NeNe but I think she just cannot see how she is. That is just too bad.

And now we know why she sent the cease and desist letters.


----------



## macde90

To tell Gregg so that he can ask the dr. Jeff if he wnats to live.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I don't think that is what she is after. She is single now, dresses half naked now, so she would want to be where Claudia lives. She has major debt, and can't afford it. We already jnow, she is not smart with her money, so I believe she has no choice but to live out in the country



oh she is after bigger!  and she obviously needs cheaper.  is this the same house that she left the condo to move into??   the house makes it look like she is still in the money while the condo made it look like she had to watch her pennies.   THAT is what she is after - keeping up appearances.  




macde90 said:


> *Do you think cynthia is not intelligent or not conniving?* I think she is emotionally lazy which is why she hangs on to stronger personalities.





both


----------



## sgj99

macde90 said:


> NeNe is looking like a blond marge simpson. That hair is as distracting as a too tight bra!



i see a blonde Madeline Kahn from Young Frankenstein.  she just needed some lighting bolts painted on the sides at her temples.


----------



## sgj99

Sassys said:


> Why is Nene bringing luggage to canceling?




these women bring big tote bags along with their purses almost everywhere except restaurants.  i noticed that last season and think it's strange.


----------



## Ladybug09

macde90 said:


> Did Claudia forget Iesha Tyler is a comedian?



I Dont think too many black commendiens mess with Ayesha T. She's not part of the Black comedy circuit.


----------



## Ladybug09

mama13drama99 said:


> I was thinking the same things!
> 
> And therapist don't hug patients! It's not appropriate.
> 
> I hate this whole thing because NeNe isn't even pretending to be authentic with it!



I know of therapists who've hug patients....


----------



## mama13drama99

Ladybug09 said:


> I know of therapists who've hug patients....




I should have said psychologist and psychiatrist.  I venture to guess that once in practice (especially private), professionals "adjust" some of the guidelines that go along with their specific fields.  For example, a therapist (even medical doctors) working with children may be inclined to hug their patients.  Hugging is just in some people's nature or some times it just helps to make others feel at ease.  However, just to be sure I hadn't spoke too hastily (cause some times stuff I learn, rather, come across, is "fuzzy" in my memory as I don't really intend to file it a something that I need to retain), I just checked with a friend who is a psychologist, and he confirmed that in school it's not unheard of for hugging and other things of a personal nature to regarded as staying away from.  He included that because physical contact can be misconstrued, because patients can develop feelings for their doctor and because therapy sessions are normally conducted in private (door closed) in 1-on-1 situations it's absolutely best to not engage.  
When he gave me that nugget I told him about the session on the show and he said that wasn't a bad thing because it was a group setting, and because the ladies seemed to initiate hugging Dr. Jeff. 

I posted that comment real time, so that was my immediately reaction, but I shouldn't have made a general statement.


----------



## Ladybug09

mama13drama99 said:


> I should have said psychologist and psychiatrist.  I venture to guess that once in practice (especially private), professionals "adjust" some of the guidelines that go along with their specific fields.  For example, a therapist (even medical doctors) working with children may be inclined to hug their patients.  Hugging is just in some people's nature or some times it just helps to make others feel at ease.  However, just to be sure I hadn't spoke too hastily (cause some times stuff I learn, rather, come across, is "fuzzy" in my memory as I don't really intend to file it a something that I need to retain), I just checked with a friend who is a psychologist, and he confirmed that in school it's not unheard of for hugging and other things of a personal nature to regarded as staying away from.  He included that because physical contact can be misconstrued, because patients can develop feelings for their doctor and because therapy sessions are normally conducted in private (door closed) in 1-on-1 situations it's absolutely best to not engage.
> When he gave me that nugget I told him about the session on the show and he said that wasn't a bad thing because it was a group setting, and because the ladies seemed to initiate hugging Dr. Jeff.
> 
> I posted that comment real time, so that was my immediately reaction, but I shouldn't have made a general statement.



OK, makes sense. Yeah, definitely one on one you have to be careful.


----------



## KathyB

Claudia stated it correctly during cancelling:  Nene wants to be the HBIC.


----------



## mama13drama99

Ladybug09 said:


> OK, makes sense. Yeah, definitely one on one you have to be careful.




One day I'm going to stop commenting from my phone!  It facilitates my being too lazy to proof read!  '...my immediately reaction'???? Goodness!!!!


----------



## addisonshopper

Nene terrible and I am team nene. She can dish it but she can't take it. Sometimes the truth does hurt.  Everybody has to hear what she spits but won't dare listen to about what she has done real talk. She acted bitter and mean and miserable she better be careful that brand could get hurt


----------



## mama13drama99

I was floored by the way NeNe spoke to Dr. Jeff.  I saw the clips in the previews but assumed she was talking to Kenya or Cynthia, surely NOT Dr. Jeff!!!  It seems to go on and get worse next week because she tells him something like he needs to be concerned about his license.  I also have been a fan of her.  And I've not be pleased at all of her not so flattering moments.  But everything with the whole canceling ([emoji12]) bit has gotten under my skin like nothing else she's said or done.  I get the creating a story line or event, but they show her with the ladies trying to chorale them to go to canceling ([emoji12]), she goes so far as to meet with Dr. Jeff to arrange the session (versus calling to make an appt like the rest of the world), yet in her candids all she does is trash them.  Why go through all of that? Just organize another dinner!  She looks worse than ever!  I hope they don't have her on WWHL and allow her to give her sole side and "clean" up what she's done!  

It's unfortunate that the original cast members of each series feels as though they are something so special or are better than others and are owed something.  I don't understand why she can't continue to be herself, the person we came to like...well as close to as possible since so many dynamics have changed since the beginning...and let that be enough?!?!  Even if others are vying for her "position" or "status" why not revel in that?  She dropped people too much!  She doesn't appear to be able to be loyal due to her fear of competition.  Maybe her trust issues come from her childhood and mom abandoning her, then add in her struggles.  But to be honest, so many people have trust issues that it's not a phenomenon.  I think it's more of not coming from much, if anything at all, and never wanting to go back.  As well as the taste of fame and fortune, it far more appealing to those who didn't/don't come from much!


----------



## zaara10

Just when u thought nene's hair couldn't get worse, she shows up like the bride of Frankenstein. I wanted little Aiden to say something to her so bad! Lol. Phaedra is an idiot for trusting Nene. She'll turn on her quick. I think she's only there for Phaedra to be part of a storyline. That's why I also think she tried to organize the "canceling" session. To stay relevant. But she didn't think she'd be in the hot seat. How's she gonna bring them together to cut out the negativity & get back to acting like "grown women" when she was acting like an immature defensive jack-a$$ the entire time. And I was blown away by the way she spoke to the psychologist. When it wasn't going her way she tried to check him (boo ). What else did nene think they were going to discuss during the session when all their problems involve her? Did she think she was going to be the co-therapist or moderator? Dr. Jeff even told her beforehand he was going to treat her the same as the other women. When she didn't hear what she liked, she saw it as "attack Nene day." She liked Dr. Jeff when he helped Greg & his kids bc he told everyone that their issues didn't involve her, but this time it's a different story & she can't take it! 

Porsha likes calling other girls thots when she dresses like one all the damn time. Girl you are coming to a canceling session w/ a professional & you're in a crop top. Grow up. 
And yes Claudia you have a good sense of humor & come up w/ some funny one liners, but that does not mean you can be a standup comedian. Those jokes she tried on Demetria were bad.


----------



## addisonshopper

I woke up to watch the episode on repeat and out of my sleep this was playing this exact scene. Nene terrible. I can't believe how she acted. Horrible


----------



## DC-Cutie

addisonshopper said:


> I woke up to watch the episode on repeat and out of my sleep this was playing this exact scene. Nene terrible. I can't believe how she acted. Horrible


 
Hey Nessa Girl


----------



## addisonshopper

DC-Cutie said:


> Hey Nessa Girl




Hey Nessa 
Whats the tea. Beeyyyy beeeey. These heffas is acting up.


----------



## DC-Cutie

addisonshopper said:


> Hey Nessa
> Whats the tea. Beeyyyy beeeey. These heffas is acting up.


 
they stay acting up!  I don't know why when they hear "lets meet for lunch/dinner' they don't run for the hills!!  that's code word for some ish is about to go down.


----------



## tknight

DC-Cutie said:


> they stay acting up!  I don't know why when they hear "lets meet for lunch/dinner' they don't run for the hills!!  that's code word for some ish is about to go down.


  You are exactly right!! You know lets meet up means lets fight and argue with each other!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

tknight said:


> You are exactly right!! You know lets meet up means lets fight and argue with each other!!!


 
have yet to see them eat a meal


----------



## afcgirl

Claudia cracks me up.  Does your head sprout blonde hairs, lol.  She is so much more amusing to me than NeNe, NeNe is just mean and low class.  NeNe is so insecure she always brings up her "money" and "career" so pathetic and embarrassing.  Portia is almost as bad as NeNe.

I like the rest of the women.  Phaedra the least but I feel bad for her with her abusive husband. Her kids are too adorable for words.


----------



## Sassys

afcgirl said:


> Claudia cracks me up.  Does your head sprout blonde hairs, lol.  She is so much more amusing to me than NeNe, NeNe is just mean and low class.  NeNe is so insecure she always brings up her "money" and "career" so pathetic and embarrassing.  Portia is almost as bad as NeNe.
> 
> I like the rest of the women.  Phaedra the least but I feel bad for her with her abusive husband. Her kids are too adorable for words.



lol, I just can't feel bad for a woman that is so desperate for a man, she picks an ex con fresh out the penn. All she had to do was wait a few years and she could have gotten herself a rich African like everyone else in the cast. Women who will marry or have a baby with just any many just to say she has a man, will never get sympathy from me and will get the side eye every day and all day.

I am still laughing at an ex friend of mine that was so desperate for a man, she got pregnant by a drug dealer with 6 kids and 4 baby mamas and gets $100 a month in child support. After that damn fiasco I had to kick her to the curb. I will not have people thinking birds of a feather. Hell no! I don't do ghetto


----------



## tamshac77

DC-Cutie said:


> have yet to see them eat a meal



Well, Kandi does. She ain't missing no meals.


----------



## swags

Nene's been playing games. She did act like she wanted to make up with Cynthia and Kenya early in the season and then gave them the cold shoulder at the next event. Now she expects them to go to canceling with her but will only stay if everyone says all the right things. This season is sort of a waste.


----------



## tamshac77

Yall are cracking me up with "canceling".


----------



## NYC BAP

I'm still team Nene on this one. Dr. Jeff didn't have to give her special treatment, but he shouldn't have allowed everyone to gang up on her as soon as the session began. That would put anyone on the defensive.

If Nene was not on the show what would any of them talk about?????

Claudia tries way to hard and comes off very stiff and cold. Not sure why she was trying to be extra sexy on WWHL. Total Failure


----------



## GoldengirlNY

NYC BAP said:


> I'm still team Nene on this one. Dr. Jeff didn't have to give her special treatment, but he shouldn't have allowed everyone to gang up on her as soon as the session began. That would put anyone on the defensive.
> 
> 
> 
> If Nene was not on the show what would any of them talk about?????
> 
> 
> 
> Claudia tries way to hard and comes off very stiff and cold. Not sure why she was trying to be extra sexy on WWHL. Total Failure




Yep totally agree. Cynthia and Porsha had a falling out, Kenya and Porsha had the biggest falling out, but wasn't brought up. It was everyone discuss what problems we have with Nene. Probably set up by Bravo for ratings....


----------



## tomz_grl

tamshac77 said:


> Well, Kandi does. She ain't missing no meals.


 
My DH even laughed when he saw her eating the chicken while everyone else was just sitting there. Except for Porscha...with the candy...


----------



## tomz_grl

NYC BAP said:


> I'm still team Nene on this one. Dr. Jeff didn't have to give her special treatment, but he shouldn't have allowed everyone to gang up on her as soon as the session began. That would put anyone on the defensive.
> 
> If Nene was not on the show what would any of them talk about?????
> 
> Claudia tries way to hard and comes off very stiff and cold. Not sure why she was trying to be extra sexy on WWHL. Total Failure


 
I thought Dr. Jeff told Nene before the other girls got there that they would start with her to loosen the others up. She was just being a drama queen. If she could check her attitude and try to have a normal toned down conversation, so much more would get accomplished. 

From the preview, it looked like everyone else was interested in talking it out and stayed.


----------



## Dany_37

How in the heck do you arrange a counseling session and then talk crazy and get mad at the counselor?!?!  NeNe is 'something else' (in my Kevin Hart voice)!!


----------



## Dany_37

Phaedra, I will never like.  She is conniving, devious, and SHADY BOOTS!!!!  She makes the most inappropriate and senseless comments for no reason at all (hence the Demetria crackhead comment)!  It's very hard to feel sorry for what she is going through considering her past actions...I feel for her children but not her!!  She is NEVER sensitive to anyone else's situations but wants everyone to feel empathetic and sympathetic for her!  I can't stand her!


----------



## arhient

NeNe should have opened minded when she is going to therapy and be able to face anything people say! Girls are right about how she is outspeaking everybody and how she likes to hear only what she needs. I think fame caught her tbh because she wasnt like this! phaedre is so annoying and acting all christian, when I only see is dissapointment in her eyes, and if i were herm i would never deal with it like that.


----------



## Sassys

NYC BAP said:


> I'm still team Nene on this one. Dr. Jeff didn't have to give her special treatment, but he shouldn't have allowed everyone to gang up on her as soon as the session began. That would put anyone on the defensive.
> 
> If Nene was not on the show what would any of them talk about?????
> 
> Claudia tries way to hard and comes off very stiff and cold. Not sure why she was trying to be extra sexy on WWHL. Total Failure



Due to editing though, we don't know how long they were in there, before they ganged up on her.


----------



## Sassys

NeNe Leakes buys massive $2 million Georgia estate overlooking a golf course in wealthy gated community

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...se-wealthy-gated-community.html#ixzz3Ufi4Boim


----------



## addisonshopper

Yes ma'am ms nene love this house. I'm sure hoping she can hold on to it in the long run. Hollywood is so fickle.  I would have like to see her put more money down and have a loan in the amount of 500k. On hard times a 3000 a month mortgage is weight better than a 10k. And more on return if she has to sell it in haste. Just my opinion no hope she makes it and continues to flourish and stay on housewives cause that's where the cake is really coming from. And what is Greg doing


----------



## bag-princess

BLOOP BLOOP!!!


go.head.on miss nene!!!   make it do what it do!!


----------



## girlonthecoast

I read it is almost 10,000 square feet. I don't know her situation but I'm assuming it is only her, Greg and her son living under that room. That seems so large for just the three of them. I'm constantly shocked at how affordable Atlanta seems compared to the other Housewife cities.


----------



## NYC BAP

GoldengirlNY said:


> Yep totally agree. Cynthia and Porsha had a falling out, Kenya and Porsha had the biggest falling out, but wasn't brought up. It was everyone discuss what problems we have with Nene. Probably set up by Bravo for ratings....


Yup probably done that way for ratings. I'm just saying I don't blame her for being defensive.


----------



## NYC BAP

Sassys said:


> Due to editing though, we don't know how long they were in there, before they ganged up on her.


True.


----------



## Bentley1

Nene was definitely defensive during the canceling session, but everyone was taking turns going in on her. If that was the doctor's suggestion, to allow everyone to take turns at nene first, it was an epic fail and a terrible suggestion that created imbalance. 
Nene did handle It very poorly and I don't agree with her walking out or making some of the comments she made
To the doctor. 
The canceling session was an all around mess and was handled poorly.


----------



## tamshac77

tomz_grl said:


> My DH even laughed when he saw her eating the chicken while everyone else was just sitting there. Except for Porscha...with the candy...



Lol! It was funny! That girl loves to eat...like me!


----------



## DC-Cutie

speaking of....how's Chateau Sheree coming along - lol


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> speaking of....how's Chateau Sheree coming along - lol



I was just getting ready to ask, if anyone knew anything about Neverland


----------



## Ladybug09

Well I think that house looks like Château Sheree!


----------



## addisonshopper

DC-Cutie said:


> speaking of....how's Chateau Sheree coming along - lol




That place prolly got mold and been condemned .  I need Dineva to go around there with another expose


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I only watched a tiny bit before going to bed, but I can't blame her for going off. How many of us would sit there and take everyone ganging up on us?

Granted Nene never thinks she did anything wrong so she probably just felt everyone was coming for her with no actual basis.


----------



## Sassys

I am sick of Kenya still talking aout the Miss USA/Ms America comment. Porsha said sorry, when you corrected her the night of the event when she said it. Get over yourself. You were not the first Miss America or Miss USA. Therefore no one cares.


----------



## Sassys

Wonder how many words Nene had to be corrected on, for her broadway show.


----------



## bag-princess

kandi kandi kandi!!!   you are getting too chunki!  the doctor told you to loose some of those pounds and yet you wonder if Todd is the reason you are not pregnant???  put that fork down hunni!


----------



## Sassys

If Apollo was such a bad husband, why have another chid with him?? I don't understand it, when woman complain their men are so bad, yet they keep having children with them.


----------



## macde90

Peter was looking at Kandi's big old butt.

I havd never heard of Sarah Jakes. Is she starting a church branch in Atlanta.

Phaedra has crocodile tears. I think Apollo really was crazy but I don't think she was afraid of him, at least not physically. I think she was afraid of what he might say.


----------



## macde90

Sassys said:


> If Apollo was such a bad husband, why have another chid with him?? I don't understand it, when woman complain their men are so bad, yet they keep having children with them.


She wanted her kids close in age and she wanted them to have the same dad. I can understand that.


----------



## Sassys

Kenya is so busy, yet there is not a thing going on on her IMDb page.


----------



## bag-princess

lawd Leon is in the house!!!!!   panties.on.the flo


i was just about to turn the channel until he walked in!!!


----------



## macde90

Sassys said:


> Kenya is so busy, yet there is not a thing going on on her IMDb page.


You are wrong for that. Funny, but wrong!,


----------



## Sassys

macde90 said:


> You are wrong for that. Funny, but wrong!,



I only speak the facts.


----------



## macde90

Meh, who cares if Claudia needs therapy. 

Did she really just say she was a black woman? I thought she claimed biracia? part of her problem is that she has no idea of who she is and she takes on the characteristics of whatever group she is in at the time.


----------



## mama13drama99

Sassys said:


> If Apollo was such a bad husband, why have another chid with him?? I don't understand it, when woman complain their men are so bad, yet they keep having children with them.




We (women in general) hope for the best, hope that things change, hope that people change.  A woman I used to work with about five years ago told me that hope really isn't an action word.  That was serious.  She didn't mean to stifle believing in and expecting promise out of something or someone, she meant that when we see the handwriting on the wall we need to stop sitting or standing by still hoping for the best.  I can easily see Pheadra hoping for the best, not saying anything that set boundaries and better expectations for Apollo.  I can easily see them having make up sex after him flying off the handle, doing something stupid or being missing for days at a time.  And I'm a firm believer in if a person or people are not taking measures to prevent pregnancy then they must want to produce a child (no mistakes there), so they both knew what that make up sex could have resulted in.


----------



## mama13drama99

I like Kandi's little top.  Anyone have any Intel on it?  Or one similar? 

Did she just say, "Where is that AT?"


----------



## macde90

Whoever thought of the "uh"'?  Kandi is creative.

Does NeNe still have blood clots? I bet she does not go?

They need to stay out of Kandi and Phaedra's friendship.


----------



## mama13drama99

Whoa!  Bonnie just asked the million dollar question!!!


----------



## mama13drama99

macde90 said:


> Whoever thought of the "uh"'?  Kandi is creative.
> 
> 
> 
> Does NeNe still have blood clots? I bet she does not go?
> 
> 
> 
> They need to stay out of Kandi and Phaedra's friendship.




NeNe will probably not be able to go due to the play.


----------



## macde90

Sorry to leave early but i have to watch the walking dead. This eposode is slow anyway. See you next week..


----------



## Sassys

Phaedra you were under scrutiny the moment you claimed to be a southern belle; yet married an ex-con, ad couldn't get your pregnancy straight. Have a seat!


----------



## Sassys

macde90 said:


> Sorry to leave early but i have to watch the walking dead. This eposode is slow anyway. See you next week..



Right behind you. I left watching to go shower and clean up the kitchen.


----------



## Sassys

mama13drama99 said:


> NeNe will probably not be able to go due to the play.



She didn't go, because of her blood clots.


----------



## mama13drama99

Sassys said:


> She didn't go, because of her blood clots.




Okay.  Wonder when they went?  Last summer?  I think the play was in the fall.  It didn't dawn on me that the flight was that long.  That's definitely not good for someone who has a history of blood clots.


----------



## zaara10

What were the reviews of nene in Cinderella? 
Phaedra needs a makeover. Her makeup & wardrobe choices are awful.


----------



## Sassys

mama13drama99 said:


> Okay.  Wonder when they went?  Last summer?  I think the play was in the fall.  It didn't dawn on me that the flight was that long.  That's definitely not good for someone who has a history of blood clots.



They went in October 2014. Nene did Broadway late November til January 3rd.


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> *lawd Leon is in the house!!!!!   panties.on.the flo*
> 
> 
> i was just about to turn the channel until he walked in!!!



:lolots: girl, something is wrong wit you, lol!


----------



## tamshac77

addisonshopper said:


> *That place prolly got mold and been condemned* .  I need Dineva to go around there with another expose


----------



## bag-princess

tamshac77 said:


> :lolots: girl, something is wrong wit you, lol!





:lolots::lolots:   guilty!


----------



## pot_luck

DivineMissM said:


> Mama Joyce doesn't like anyone though.  Anyone that might come between her and her money. * I'm surprised she's not plotting against Riley*.


 In due time. Joyce is your typical narcissistic mother.


----------



## bag-princess

Riley is not about to let anybody come between her and her money either! Believe that!


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> :lolots::lolots:   guilty!



That's what I think when Cookie's man, Malcome steps on the scene. Guilty +1!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> Riley is not about to let anybody come between her and her money either! Believe that!


----------



## Sassys

Guy she met on Millionaire Matchmaker. Looks like my ex, I had to do a double take.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Guy she met on Millionaire Matchmaker. Looks like my ex, I had to do a double take.




he obviously has no idea.  and no friends or family to tell him either.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> he obviously has no idea.  and no friends or family to tell him either.



 Or he may like that. My current boss is a nasty piece of work like Kenya, and has a husband. I once had a bipolar/sociopath boss and she also had a husband. The last boss was so damn nasty, I was pissed at God for weeks, because he allowed that devil spawn to have a baby.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Or he may like that. My current boss is a nasty piece of work like Kenya, and has a husband. I once had a bipolar/sociopath boss and she also had a husband. The last boss was so damn nasty, *I was pissed at God for weeks, because he allowed that devil spawn to have a baby*.







:lolots::lolots:  omg you kill me!!!


----------



## Bentley1

pot_luck said:


> In due time. Joyce is your typical narcissistic mother.




Exactly. Riley is still on the young side and not that big of a threat. We will see Joyce turn on her with a quickness as Riley gets older.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Guy she met on Millionaire Matchmaker. Looks like my ex, I had to do a double take.



They look good together. They had chemistry on the show.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Is he younger than Kenya? Just wondering..he's cute.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sweetpea83 said:


> Is he younger than Kenya? Just wondering..he's cute.



He's abt her age. I think he's 45 he said.


----------



## zaara10

bag-princess said:


> he obviously has no idea.  and no friends or family to tell him either.


She might just be a different person around a man vs the women on the show.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ladybug09 said:


> He's abt her age. I think he's 45 he said.




Nice..


----------



## bag-princess

zaara10 said:


> She might just be a different person around a man vs the women on the show.





oh yes i am sure she is.  she is desperate so no way would she show him that other face of hers. not yet.


----------



## Ladybug09

Most people have many different sides...not just Kenya.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Most people have many different sides...not just Kenya.


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


>



&#128513;


----------



## bag-princess

Claudia is soooooo green when it comes to Porsha.  she thinks she should be fired - which proves what i have always said.  Porsha was never fired!  this was just said and done to appease that cow Kenya so she would not attempt to sue bravo!


In an OK Magazine  interview, Claudia the aspiring comedian, reached as far into the hater  tree as she could, and brought up Porsha- yet again. She went as far  this time to suggest that Porsha be fired, saying she doesnt have a  strong storyline on the show.




*Porsha definitely. I think shes  like cute and glamorous and thats great but like we need more than  that like show your day life, show your businessesshow that kind of  stuff.I dont think its enough to be on the show just co-signing  whatever NeNe says. Thats not a good character on a reality show. I think thats kind of boring.*







this has been Claudias storyline: 
Being biracial- which shes always crying about, for some reason,
 Porsha,
 Attempting to be a comedian- unsuccessfully, of course,
 Porsha,
 Her pet cat- real exciting. Not!,
 And Porsha!










http://okmagazine.com/videos/claudi...turn-firing-porsha-williams-amber-rose-video/


----------



## michie

This show is downright awful and boring. And now they're trying the kumbaya storyline of forgiveness as an attempt to silence those who have said this show misrepresents black women, I guess. The truth is NONE of them have a storyline. Even with Phaedra's divorce, it's just turning into her trying to save face about her stupid decision to marry Apollo in the first place and an attempt to separate herself from the crimes she more than certainly had a hand in. I think I'm finally done with RHOA. Nothing more to see here.


----------



## Sassys

michie said:


> This show is downright awful and boring. And now they're trying the kumbaya storyline of forgiveness as an attempt to silence those who have said this show misrepresents black women, I guess. The truth is NONE of them have a storyline. Even with Phaedra's divorce, it's just turning into her trying to save face about her stupid decision to marry Apollo in the first place and an attempt to separate herself from the crimes she more than certainly had a hand in. I* think I'm finally done with RHOA. Nothing more to see here*.



I might be right with you. I stopped OC after the 2nd season, stopped NJ after that christening brawl (don't remember what season that was), was going to give up on NYC, but I love Bethenny, so I will watch. They really need to give the DC ladies another chance (or at least new ladies, since they all have gotten divorced now).


----------



## New-New

Sassys said:


> I might be right with you. I stopped OC after the 2nd season, stopped NJ after that christening brawl (don't remember what season that was), was going to give up on NYC, but I love Bethenny, so I will watch. They really need to give the DC ladies another chance (or at least new ladies, since they all have gotten divorced now).



I've never understood the appeal of bethenny like I've always found her boring tbh

I watch ATL because of hometown like bias and the fact that I've actually met a few of the women in person but it is getting kinda dry


----------



## Ladybug09

I like Claudia.


----------



## Bentley1

This season was a major let down after the drama from last season. It was inevitable that the audience was going to be disappointed. 
Then they bring in snooze fest Claudia as if though she's going to save the show. Girl has NO storyline and has to piggyback off tearing down Porsha (who is not even an "official housewife" this season) and revolve pretty much her entire story around Porsha. How pathetic is that. 

I thought they were going to sign on either Marlo (I assume Nene wasn't going to allow that) or the other lady whose husband "grabbed" Kenya at the pajama party thing. What happened to that couple? I thought they would for sure be on after the drama they brought.


----------



## swags

I didn't care for this season too much either. They need someone fun and loud to compete with Nene or befriend Nene.  
I found Claudia dull and it seems like they only added poor Demetria to show us that Roger Bob probably cheats on her.


----------



## Bentley1

Anyone want to see Sheree back? She and Nene made for some good TV. 
Claudia needs to GO.


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> I didn't care for this season too much either. They need someone fun and loud to compete with Nene or befriend Nene.
> *I found Claudia dull* and it seems like they only added poor Demetria to show us that Roger Bob probably cheats on her.





omg - she is soooooo dull!!  i forget she is on the show until they show her and then i wonder "why are you here???" do you really want to show the world - ok well the people that watch  - how stupid you are for letting this stupid man string you along like a toy??  it makes her look so pathetic.


----------



## swags

Bentley1 said:


> Anyone want to see Sheree back? She and Nene made for some good TV.
> Claudia needs to GO.


 
I liked season 1 Sheree. She was playing it up, she was shoe shopping in her house (which was nice) she had that birthday bash with the LV birthday cake and accidentally didn't let Nene in.  She befriended Kim probably just to upset Nene. She had a clothing line that she promised would be fabulous even though it was a fashion show with no fashions. She had one of the best housewife scenes with that party planner "Who goin check me Boo?"  


But after that, it was a decline and kind of sad. She really should have grabbed an opportunity when she was doing the first couple of seasons.


----------



## bag-princess

Bentley1 said:


> Anyone want to see Sheree back? She and Nene made for some good TV.
> Claudia needs to GO.





i was just about to reply this!!!  bring back sheree if they need some good drama!!  

claudia is as dull and boring as - oh hell what is her name??  she was not even interesting enough for me to remember it!!   oh yea someone just whispered it in my ear  - Lisa Wu.
she was another snooze fest!!


----------



## Bentley1

swags said:


> I liked season 1 Sheree. She was playing it up, she was shoe shopping in her house (which was nice) she had that birthday bash with the LV birthday cake and accidentally didn't let Nene in.  She befriended Kim probably just to upset Nene. She had a clothing line that she promised would be fabulous even though it was a fashion show with no fashions. She had one of the best housewife scenes with that party planner "Who goin check me Boo?"
> 
> 
> But after that, it was a decline and kind of sad. She really should have grabbed an opportunity when she was doing the first couple of seasons.




Don't forget to add Chateau Sheree and all her flossing there! 
She did go downhill, but I have to say she had some of the most memorable fight scenes. My fave was with Marlo, who could forget that, I had to rewind multiple times to believe what I was seeing & hearing. 
Then she tried To pull off Kim's wig in the street in their fight, and she went IN on Nene with an epic read in one of their fight scenes in the restaurant.  lmao I miss Sheree 
"who gon check me, boo," was everything! [emoji28]


----------



## Bentley1

bag-princess said:


> i was just about to reply this!!!  bring back sheree if they need some good drama!!
> 
> claudia is as dull and boring as - oh hell what is her name??  she was not even interesting enough for me to remember it!!   oh yea someone just whispered it in my ear  - Lisa Wu.
> she was another snooze fest!!




I'd love to see Sheree back with all her fake flossing and drama with the women. She was able to handle them all with some epic reads. 
Lmao, Lisa Who? Oh, Lisa Wu [emoji28]yeah, she needs to stay gone. And the other one from season one, you couldn't pay me to recall her name. She was on for a season and gone the next. Claudia needs to join them.


----------



## mama13drama99

Don't ask me how I remember this...but from the first season, the girl's name was DeShawn (sp?) Snow. I read somewhere a while back that she and her husband divorced. I think she had solid charity work.  I miss that.  Not necessarily from her, but period.  I can't recall that they've done anything season....have they?  I would like to see Sheree back too. No one said Kim, and I'm not either!!!  Lisa was horrible on Hollywood Divas, so she gained no points there either.  Although, she and Ed divorced too.  She conveyed that it was messy.  Yet and still, Pheadra's marriage and now divorce is wearing me out (as did NeNe's now that I think of it...and Porsha...and Kandi's will too) so I would rather not rehash an old one for the sake of DeShawn or Lisa coming back.  I'd like to see Kandi make another song with someone good!!!  I kinda thought they would hook her up with Demetria for that to be a story, but I guess not.  

Earlier at the hair salon, the ladies were discussing the CANCELING session, and I was wonder...shouldn't a finale be and reunion be near? Seems like the seasons with this particular series get longer and longer.  As much as I don't want to watch the reunion, I can't help but feel like it's going to be tomfoolery.  I saw where NeNe took to social media with regard to Kandi's comments in Sunday's episode.  

IDK...TV (overall) is getting pretty boring!!! It's either that or it's just all repeating the same things.  I had a discussion about that last night.  It seems that portions of Tuesday's episode of the Have and Have Nots closely mirrored scenes from Tyler Perry's movies.  Aren't his movies enough??? All three versions of Love and Hip Hop are tangled, and I don't watch all three!!! But just from the previews it appears that way!  I read that Evelyn Lozada is getting a show that will be on OWN...sigh...this summer I may get rid of cable, invest in Netflix AND A NEW BOOK COLLECTION!!!


----------



## sgj99

i've read on the gossip sites that the reunion is going to have a lot of "rules" the ladies have to follow or they will be escorted out, no questions asked.  this is because Bravo received so much backlash regarding the Kenya/Porsha fight last year.  

*they will have assigned seats and have to stay in them unless on a break or given permission.
*no props
*no drinking of alcohol before taping or during the show, which usually happens and is encouraged.


----------



## tamshac77

mama13drama99 said:


> Don't ask me how I remember this...but from the first season, the girl's name was DeShawn (sp?) Snow. I read somewhere a while back that she and her husband divorced. I think she had solid charity work.  I miss that.  Not necessarily from her, but period.  I can't recall that they've done anything season....have they?  I would like to see Sheree back too. No one said Kim, and I'm not either!!!  Lisa was horrible on Hollywood Divas, so she gained no points there either.  Although, she and Ed divorced too.  She conveyed that it was messy.  Yet and still, Pheadra's marriage and now divorce is wearing me out (as did NeNe's now that I think of it...and Porsha...and Kandi's will too) so I would rather not rehash an old one for the sake of DeShawn or Lisa coming back.  I'd like to see Kandi make another song with someone good!!!  I kinda thought they would hook her up with Demetria for that to be a story, but I guess not.
> 
> Earlier at the hair salon, the ladies were discussing the CANCELING session, and I was wonder...shouldn't a finale be and reunion be near? Seems like the seasons with this particular series get longer and longer.  As much as I don't want to watch the reunion, I can't help but feel like it's going to be tomfoolery.  I saw where NeNe took to social media with regard to Kandi's comments in Sunday's episode.
> 
> IDK...TV (overall) is getting pretty boring!!! It's either that or it's just all repeating the same things.  I had a discussion about that last night.  It seems that portions of Tuesday's episode of the Have and Have Nots closely mirrored scenes from Tyler Perry's movies.  Aren't his movies enough??? All three versions of Love and Hip Hop are tangled, and I don't watch all three!!! But just from the previews it appears that way!  I read that Evelyn Lozada is getting a show that will be on OWN...sigh...*this summer I may get rid of cable, invest in Netflix AND A NEW BOOK COLLECTION!!*!



Lol, might not be a bad idea. Great post. I have to agree with you. I Think reality TV for me is slowly coming to an end. I've cut a lot of shows out of my lineup. I'm enjoying mini series more right now (Empire, The Slap, Rogue). Yes, all of Tyler Perry's productions are basically the same, and I don't know why I keep watching HAHN. I'm done with all Love and Hip Hops (only watched Atlanta), and you couldn't pay me to watch Evelyn Lozada on anything. Those R&B Divas are too messy - ditched them. I do still enjoy those Braxton's. 

I don't enjoy anyone but Nene, although I wish she'd stop walking away and deal with her issues with the others. I said I wasn't watching RHOA anymore because of Kenya but if they bring Claudia back next season, it might be a done deal. However, I would like to see how Phaedra and the boys will be doing without Apollo, how the loss of Todd's mother effects he and Kandi's marriage, and what Porsha manages to do with her life.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ladybug09 said:


> I like Claudia.


 I like her, too.


----------



## Ladybug09

I hate Tyler Perry's movies, shows, plays, etc...I just don't like his stuff.


----------



## Bentley1

Ladybug09 said:


> I hate Tyler Perry's movies, shows, plays, etc...I just don't like his stuff.




I've never watched and never will. The previews all look so cheesy to me, I can't see myself sitting through any of his stuff.


----------



## mama13drama99

Ladybug09 said:


> I hate Tyler Perry's movies, shows, plays, etc...I just don't like his stuff.







Bentley1 said:


> I've never watched and never will. The previews all look so cheesy to me, I can't see myself sitting through any of his stuff.




The sitcoms really annoy me!  I know folks who watch and re-watch to death!  The Mr. Brown character is foolishness at its best!  Madea too.  The HAHN and ILYIW have extremely horrible acting to say that they are dramas. It's like there can't be any acting coaches around because it doesn't appear that any have been hired.  I can't wrap my mind around that (for those shows and Being Mary Jane and another show that escapes my mind at the moment...oh, Single Ladies!!!). I have seen an episode here at there at the hair/nail salon or at one of my buddy's house.


----------



## mama13drama99

I just saw that Kandi and Todd will have their own show.  I believe the title is Meet the Tuckers. Bravo indicated that the ratings for their wedding show were very high.  

I'm not interested.  The same people over and over.


----------



## swags

mama13drama99 said:


> I just saw that Kandi and Todd will have their own show.  I believe the title is Meet the Tuckers. Bravo indicated that the ratings for their wedding show were very high.
> 
> I'm not interested.  The same people over and over.


 
They aren't that interesting and we've been Mama Joyced too much already.


----------



## Bentley1

mama13drama99 said:


> I just saw that Kandi and Todd will have their own show.  I believe the title is Meet the Tuckers. Bravo indicated that the ratings for their wedding show were very high.
> 
> I'm not interested.  The same people over and over.




You're kidding! Who is supposed to carry the show, they're both beyond dull. 

The only reason their wedding show did well was bc of all the drama her mom was bringing.  I didn't watch her wedding show and sure won't be watching their spin off either.


----------



## sgj99

swags said:


> They aren't that interesting and we've been Mama Joyced too much already.



nope, not interested at all.


----------



## Sassys

Wasn't the reason Kandi's show had high ratings was because it was named on DVR's as Real Houswives of Atlanta, so therefore people who have their DVR's set for RHofATL recorded it, but didn't watch it?


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Wasn't the reason Kandi's show had high ratings was because it was named on DVR's as Real Houswives of Atlanta, so therefore people who have their DVR's set for RHofATL recorded it, but didn't watch it?





Yes!! It came up as RHOA not her pitiful show title - that is the only reason!


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> Wasn't the reason Kandi's show had high ratings was because it was named on DVR's as Real Houswives of Atlanta, so therefore people who have their DVR's set for RHofATL recorded it, but didn't watch it?




Lol,'oh yeah I forgot about that. Yes, I recall my DVr recording it and I was like, wth is this? Delete.


----------



## mama13drama99

Yes too all!  But of course Bravo won't tell that tidbit!!!!  #Trickery!


----------



## Sassys

Bentley1 said:


> Lol,'oh yeah I forgot about that. Yes, I recall my DVr recording it and I was like, wth is this? Delete.



I never watched and deleted them, but if it records it counts towards ratings. Bravo is not slick and did the same for Vanderpump Rules the first season.


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> I never watched and deleted them, but if it records it counts towards ratings. Bravo is not slick and did the same for Vanderpump Rules the first season.




Trickery! Yeah, it was even worse with VR. I remember w Vanderpump they just made it a part of RHOBH and went straight Into the Vanderpump episodes the first season. A mess. Another one I refused to watch.


----------



## GaudyGirl

Ladybug09 said:


> I hate Tyler Perry's movies, shows, plays, etc...I just don't like his stuff.



When I see that a Tyler Perry movie is on in the cardio theater at the gym, my first thought is "maybe I'll just be fat".


----------



## mama13drama99

GaudyGirl said:


> When I see that a Tyler Perry movie is on in the cardio theater at the gym, my first thought is "maybe I'll just be fat".




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## lovinalotofbags

I only watch to see what they wear.  They are beautiful women.   Being grown has nothing to do with anything.  Being *mature *and accountable is what is lacking with this group of women.  My business is not your business unless I tell you from my own lips.  STOP calling each other out of their names and that includes B*itch no matter how it is used.   When you forgive someone, do not bring it back up.  Move the heck on.  Stop throwing the word "friend" around.  Do what is *right *and *just *no matter what.  How are you "friends" with someone and they are talking out of their *** and you say nothing.  Nonsense.


----------



## sgj99

so, i'm curious and if this was already answered i didn't see/read it:  how did Nene do on Broadway?  what were her reviews?


----------



## tamshac77

Claudia hatin' on Porsha's walk, showing her jealousy.  I thought she was tired of feeling like she was in high school, yet she's the most childish. 

Phaedra is so cool under pressure.


----------



## tamshac77

Kandi so petty. I don't blame Phaedra for throwing her shade. Why does she keep reminding Phaedra how Nene used to be? Does she think that's going to make her look like the better friend? Phaedra seemed to be so annoyed by Kandi during their massage session.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

GaudyGirl said:


> When I see that a Tyler Perry movie is on in the cardio theater at the gym, my first thought is "maybe I'll just be fat".


:lolots:


----------



## mama13drama99

Demetria's presence is pointless!


----------



## tamshac77

mama13drama99 said:


> Demetria's presence is pointless!



So true!


----------



## Bentley1

mama13drama99 said:


> Demetria's presence is pointless!




It really is. We're at the end of the season and she hasn't been tied into any of the story lines at all, except for "inviting" them all on a trip so they could watch her sing lol 

Why?


----------



## bag-princess

tamshac77 said:


> Claudia hatin' on Porsha's walk, showing her jealousy.  I thought she was tired of feeling like she was in high school, yet she's the most childish.
> 
> *Phaedra is so cool under pressure*.




AL.WAY.S!!!  i love that about her.   you never see her loose it and "show out" no matter what.  

and yes claudia is SOOOO jealous of porsha she can't stand it.  she was saying last week porsha should be fired!!  now it's her walk!  girl please!



tamshac77 said:


> *Kandi so petty.* I don't blame Phaedra for throwing her shade. Why does she keep reminding Phaedra how Nene used to be? Does she think that's going to make her look like the better friend? Phaedra seemed to be so annoyed by Kandi during their massage session.



yes Phae was annoyed and i could not blame her!  i was annoyed listening to her!!!   kandi sounds like a tired old woman trying to keep trouble stirred up (just.like.her.mama!!!) BUT she wanted to get the girls together so they could work it out a couple weeks ago???  this is how she keeps the peace between them?   she sounded like someone girl in 6th grade.  this is why i can't stand her.    and didn't the doctor tell her to loose weight??   she needs to be worried about that!



mama13drama99 said:


> Demetria's presence is pointless!



why is she there????  she ain't needed.  they claimed she was being brought in because porsha's role was reduced - which as we have seen is NOT the case!  porsha is on more than her THANK GOODNESS!!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Jealous of what of Porsha? The fake tits and a$$, be wigged/weaved....broken marriage to a suspected gay man, trickin for treats, financial debt.? I don't see any jealousy there....she's just talking like everyone else on this show does.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Jealous of what of Porsha? The fake tits and a$$, be wigged/weaved....broken marriage to a suspected gay man, trickin for treats, financial debt.? I don't see any jealousy there....she's just talking like everyone else on this show does.


----------



## Ladybug09

And Kandi...she is so Pessimistic! Geez, anytime someone has an idea or concept, she has something negative to say, but when it WORKS out, she wants to ride the train..

And I annoyed with her and the Passive Aggressiveness with Phaedra...Just say, Look, you keep saying all is cool with us, but I keep hearing from everyone else that you have an issue with me, so apparently all is NOT "cool"....What's the deal?


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Jealous of what of Porsha? The fake tits and a$$, be wigged/weaved....broken marriage to a suspected gay man, trickin for treats, financial debt.? I don't see any jealousy there....she's just talking like everyone else on this show does.





yes - all of this that claudia loves to point out. please tell me when jealousy is ever rational!!  her trickin doesn't produce the same desired results!!! all she got was a baby she got rid of when it did not get her what she wanted.


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> yes - all of this that claudia loves to point out. please tell me when jealousy is ever rational!!  her trickin doesn't produce the same desired results!!! all she got was a baby she got rid of when it did not get her what she wanted.


but just because people talk about others or have conversation about them, doesn't equate to jealousy....The Jealously word gets thrown around here in these HW threads about as much as the Bully word..


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> but just because people talk about others or have conversation about them, doesn't equate to jealousy....The Jealously word gets thrown around here in these HW threads about as much as the Bully word..





when claudia talks about how "porsha doesn't deserve to be a HW because she has no story" and "porsha has this kind of car and carries that kind of bag - how can she afford it?"    yea she is green as a pea!!!   why does it bother her what she has or how she got it? that is like a woman telling me "you don't work so why are you driving a brand new car?"    really???


----------



## keodi

Ladybug09 said:


> Jealous of what of Porsha? The fake tits and a$$, be wigged/weaved....broken marriage to a suspected gay man, trickin for treats, financial debt.? I don't see any jealousy there....she's just talking like everyone else on this show does.



:lolots:


----------



## bag-princess

have you guys seen this good tea anywhere????  reports are Demetria was FIRED friday!!!!!!




http://www.examiner.com/article/rho...ckinney-fired-and-uninvited-from-reunion-show




*'RHOA' casting news: Demetria McKinney fired and uninvited from reunion show*







Oh, no; there is sad news for Demetria McKinney fans. MStars reported on Friday  she was fired from Real Housewives of Atlanta. It appears the reunion  show will go without her. The news doesnt come as huge surprise. She  rarely was on the screen and when was it centered on her relationship  with Roger Bobb.   
 According to Media Take Out,  Demetria lost her Georgia peach and was uninvited to the reunion show.   According to the report, RHOA producers reached out to McKinney and  told her services were no longer needed. She was fired.
 Apparently, all housewives are given a one season contract to try  them out for the show. They get a bonus if they are asked to attend the  reunion show. Demetria missed out on her reunion show bonus, and as an  added bonus- she was fired. She lost big on the reunion show check. All  the other housewives were invited to the reunion show.


----------



## DC-Cutie

well that's the best news, because no we no longer have to hear over and over "Roger Bobb"


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> well that's the best news, because no we no longer have to hear over and over "Roger Bobb"


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> well that's the best news, because no we no longer have to hear over and over "Roger Bobb"





AMEN!!


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> yes - all of this that claudia loves to point out. *please tell me when jealousy is ever rational!! * her trickin doesn't produce the same desired results!!! all she got was a baby she got rid of when it did not get her what she wanted.



Exactly!


----------



## tamshac77

Ladybug09 said:


> but just because people talk about others or have conversation about them, doesn't equate to jealousy....*The Jealously word gets thrown around here in these HW threads about as much as the Bully word..*



I agree with you there, and I rarely use that word in here. That's what I saw when Claudia was making fun of Porsha.


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> have you guys seen this good tea anywhere????  reports are Demetria was FIRED friday!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/article/rho...ckinney-fired-and-uninvited-from-reunion-show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *'RHOA' casting news: Demetria McKinney fired and uninvited from reunion show*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, no; there is sad news for Demetria McKinney fans. MStars reported on Friday  she was fired from Real Housewives of Atlanta. It appears the reunion  show will go without her. The news doesnt come as huge surprise. She  rarely was on the screen and when was it centered on her relationship  with Roger Bobb.
> According to Media Take Out,  Demetria lost her Georgia peach and was uninvited to the reunion show.   According to the report, RHOA producers reached out to McKinney and  told her services were no longer needed. She was fired.
> Apparently, all housewives are given a one season contract to try  them out for the show. They get a bonus if they are asked to attend the  reunion show. Demetria missed out on her reunion show bonus, and as an  added bonus- she was fired. She lost big on the reunion show check. All  the other housewives were invited to the reunion show.



Good for her. There's no way I could work with those ladies. This show is losing it for me. 

She looks pretty.


----------



## bag-princess

tamshac77 said:


> I agree with you there, and I rarely use that word in here. *That's what I saw when Claudia was making fun of Porsha*.





a blind man could see that!   and rarely use jealous or hater UNLESS that is what i really think and mean.


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> a blind man could see that!   *and rarely use jealous or hater UNLESS that is what i really think and mean.*



Same here.


----------



## mama13drama99

DC-Cutie said:


> well that's the best news, because no we no longer have to hear over and over "Roger Bobb"




[emoji121]&#65039;[emoji122][emoji119] thank the Lord!!!!


----------



## mama13drama99

Another spin off show is coming...

I read on IG that NeNe and Kim Z are getting their own show!

I think I may need to retire from Bravo all together...


----------



## Bentley1

Demetria was an actual housewife?? I thought she was just a guest/friend of housewife.


----------



## swags

I laughed when Kandi fell asleep at Yoga.


----------



## Bentley1

swags said:


> I laughed when Kandi fell asleep at Yoga.




That and when she was
The only one eating on the plane and tried
To hide her food lmao she is the only one with a plate at most occasions.


----------



## mama13drama99

^^ 

She play too much for me!  I don't take nothing about her seriously.  Even when she cries...I be like [emoji19]!  

This maybe a little strong but Kandi is an all around butt hole!!!  And I don't "dislike" her at all.  It's just that, like she claims about NeNe, she, too, has many "issues" with folks!  She just acts/reacts a little more subtly than NeNe, but not cool and collected like Pheadra.  Someone called her passive aggressive and that's a great description of her.  First her issue with Kim was regarding the song, then the name "Kash".  She has very deep mother/daughter (her and Joyce...still won't use Mama) and daughter/mother (Riley and Kandi) issues!  She has issues with the girls even though she claims not too.  And she for sure has issues with Todd!  She had an issue with Mal and Peter.  She had an issue with Don and her friend.  But she doesn't handle any of them openly and directly...makes me wonder how in the heck Bravo thought, even with the huge potential for drama and ratings, they determined that she needed another spin off!!!  

I'm going to start a rally to bring back old game shows like Press Your Luck and $25,000 Pyramid and Card Shark!!!!  That's what I want to watch all summer (if/whenever I'm in the house).


----------



## zaara10

Demetria was fired? I didn't even know she was hired!


----------



## bag-princess

mama13drama99 said:


> Another spin off show is coming...
> 
> I read on IG that* NeNe and Kim Z are getting their own show!*
> 
> I think I may need to retire from Bravo all together...




i would watch this one before i watch kandi and todd!!!   her main focus is trying to get pregnant and give todd a son.  and it seems like his main focus is making sure he is somewhere else so that does NOT happen.   





Bentley1 said:


> That and when she was
> The only one eating on the plane and tried
> To hide her food lmao she is the only one with a plate at most occasions.




she is always the only one eating.   we heard the doctor tell her to loose some weight but she ain't letting up on the calories!




zaara10 said:


> Demetria was fired? I didn't even know she was hired!





the new girls are on a probationary period - and she failed miserably!   but we all knew that!    they need to give porsha her dang peach back now!


----------



## Sassys

mama13drama99 said:


> Another spin off show is coming...
> 
> I read on IG that NeNe and Kim Z are getting their own show!
> 
> I think I may need to retire from Bravo all together...



Kim already has her own show and has for 2+ years now.


----------



## Love4H

Ladybug09 said:


> Jealous of what of Porsha? The fake tits and a$$, be wigged/weaved....broken marriage to a suspected gay man, trickin for treats, financial debt.? I don't see any jealousy there....she's just talking like everyone else on this show does.



Exactly. 
What to be jealous of? shes a granddaughter of a famous man yet she's managed to destroy his good name with her absolute stupidity and low class hooker behavior. 

I like Claudia. She's the only one with brains, beauty and class out of that group of ratchets.


----------



## Love4H

Bentley1 said:


> Demetria was an actual housewife?? I thought she was just a guest/friend of housewife.



I think she was an actual official housewife initially. But then they decided to fire her and cut her scenes off. 
I don't ever remember any guest of the show having a trip planned to her performance. They do it only for the housewives.


----------



## mama13drama99

Sassys said:


> Kim already has her own show and has for 2+ years now.




Yes, I've watched.  I guess I wasn't clear...they will be doing a show together.


----------



## Sassys

mama13drama99 said:


> they will be doing a show together.



OH!


----------



## mama13drama99

Sassys said:


> OH!




Same thing I said!!!!  And I know they "made up", but it's a surprise to me.


----------



## Sassys

mama13drama99 said:


> Same thing I said!!!!  And I know they "made up", but it's a surprise to me.



Both need that check! I won't be watching. I can't stand Kim and Nene irks my nerves.


----------



## zaara10

mama13drama99 said:


> Yes, I've watched.  I guess I wasn't clear...they will be doing a show together.




That old kim nene dynamic is long gone. I'll probably pass. I don't like the spin off shows anyway.


----------



## KathyB

zaara10 said:


> That old kim nene dynamic is long gone. I'll probably pass. I don't like the spin off shows anyway.



True, their friendship chemistry left after Season 1 and into Season 2.

I can't figure out what - at this point in their lives - could they possibly be doing that would give them enough to put together a show?  They have taken their lives in completely different directions.  I'll still watch, though.


----------



## Bentley1

No way in heck I will be watching. In fact, I never watch any of these spin off shows, just not interested enough in any of these people as individuals to watch an entire show about their lives. No thanks


----------



## mama13drama99

Source included in picture


----------



## Sassys

mama13drama99 said:


> Source included in picture
> 
> View attachment 2946942



No clue what she is talking about.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> No clue what she is talking about.



let me give you a clue.......

kenya hired janet to be on the pilot epi her tacky little show - Life Twirls On.   Kenya wanted her to sign a release to also appear on RHOA but Janet refused to.  she did not want to be on the show.  kenya has not paid her for any of the work she had done up to that point because of this!  she is giving the "***** better have my money!" to kenya now!


----------



## Ladybug09

Girl, Janet don't play...she will SLAYYYY you....


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Girl, Janet don't play...she will SLAYYYY you....


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Girl, Janet don't play...she will SLAYYYY you....



Yes she will, She is STILL bitter about the Fresh Prince fiasco. I was watching some sort of where are they now show and she was still going IN on Will Smith


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Yes she will, She is STILL bitter about the Fresh Prince fiasco. I was watching some sort of where are they now show *and she was still going IN on Will Smith*




  i think it was last month in an interview where she was talking about him.   ooooh chile!  i know will's little dumbo ears had to be burning.


----------



## addisonshopper

Will did do her wrong.  But she should be way over it. Lmao I liked her better as aunt Viv anyway


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> let me give you a clue.......
> 
> kenya hired janet to be on the pilot epi her tacky little show - Life Twirls On.   Kenya wanted her to sign a release to also appear on RHOA but Janet refused to.  she did not want to be on the show.  kenya has not paid her for any of the work she had done up to that point because of this!  she is giving the* "***** better have my money!"* to kenya now!


----------



## bag-princess

addisonshopper said:


> Will did do her wrong.  But she should be way over it. Lmao I liked her better as aunt Viv anyway





i think like most people - she is not over it because he has/will not admit it and try to apologize for it.


----------



## Ladybug09

So, what exactly happened again with those 2??


----------



## macde90

Bentley1 said:


> No way in heck I will be watching. In fact, I never watch any of these spin off shows, just not interested enough in any of these people as individuals to watch an entire show about their lives. No thanks


Me either. I don't really like RHoA like I used to but I think I do so I still watch it.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> So, what exactly happened again with those 2??



Will and Janet?


----------



## Graw

Bentley1 said:


> That and when she was
> The only one eating on the plane and tried
> To hide her food lmao she is the only one with a plate at most occasions.



She is always eating, but I am too!  I can't say much about that.  Seriously, it doesn't matter where they are Kandi has food 



KathyB said:


> True, their friendship chemistry left after Season 1 and into Season 2.
> 
> I can't figure out what - at this point in their lives - could they possibly be doing that would give them enough to put together a show?  They have taken their lives in completely different directions.  I'll still watch, though.



Hmm, Nene and Kim seemed like real friends at one point and had genuine fun.  Laugh out loud, fun!  I don't get that feeling with the rest of the girls.  They are friends by alliance not care for one another.


----------



## Graw

mama13drama99 said:


> Source included in picture
> 
> View attachment 2946942



Why is she always in a legal battle?  Is conflict following her?  Is it possible to sit down and resolve an issue without lawyers and the media?


----------



## macde90

Graw said:


> Why is she always in a legal battle?  Is conflict following her?  Is it possible to sit down and resolve an issue without lawyers and the media?


Kenya is usually right and within the letter of the law but wrong in the spirit of right and wrong. It''s like she doesn't have enough sense to act right.

Janet Hubert had a hard time after Will had her blackballed in the industry. Check out her Life After episode.


----------



## macde90

Graw said:


> She is always eating, but I am too!  I can't say much about that.  Seriously, it doesn't matter where they are Kandi has food
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, *Nene and Kim seemed like real friends* at one point and had genuine fun.  Laugh out loud, fun!  I don't get that feeling with the rest of the girls.  They are friends by alliance not care for one another.



They really did seem like real friends. The kids knew each other and everything. I always thought they "worked" together and formed a friendship outside of the club.


----------



## KathyB

Graw said:


> She is always eating, but I am too!  I can't say much about that.  Seriously, it doesn't matter where they are Kandi has food
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, Nene and Kim seemed like real friends at one point and had genuine fun.  Laugh out loud, fun!  I don't get that feeling with the rest of the girls.  They are friends by alliance not care for one another.



I thought Kim and Nene really had a genuine friendship in Season 1 and 2.  But, after Nene's drunk limo song, it made me question whether the friendship was real or forced for the cameras.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Will and Janet?


Yeah, been so long I forgot.


----------



## DC-Cutie

KathyB said:


> I thought Kim and Nene really had a genuine friendship in Season 1 and 2.  But, after Nene's drunk limo song, it made me question whether the friendship was real or forced for the cameras.


 
I think it was a combination of both.  Real and then it became forced, because you know you need drama to stay relevant.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Yeah, been so long I forgot.



She explains it here. But remember this is her version.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xx9vga_life-after-janet-hubert_shortfilms


----------



## Sassys

Does Porsha ever wear clothes now? Jesus, keep something for the imagination.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I just cannot imagine going to Manila wearing the latest 2015 collection THOT wear.


----------



## MahoganyQT

DC-Cutie said:


> I just cannot imagine going to Manila wearing the latest 2015 collection THOT wear.




Me neither....I travel quite a bit and would never wear anything like that while traveling, then again I would never dress like that period!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

MahoganyQT said:


> Me neither....I travel quite a bit and would never wear anything like that while traveling, then again I would never dress like that period!!!


 
same here.  It just looks uncomfortable and they standout like a sore thumb.  Also, all the makeup lashes and mermaid weave - it's just TOO much for a vacation


----------



## swags

I was glad for a break from the name calling and yelling. I hope Kenya and Phaedra keep it up. 


I won't watch a Nene/Kim spinoff. In my head I can already hear Nene screaming at Kim and Kim calling her moose. I think we've been there done that with Nene and Kim.


----------



## MahoganyQT

DC-Cutie said:


> same here.  It just looks uncomfortable and they standout like a sore thumb.  Also, all the makeup lashes and mermaid weave - it's just TOO much for a vacation




Yes! I like to be low maintenance and extra comfortable while on vacation!


----------



## Bentley1

These women are dressing for the cameras, not for vacation. They're trying to impress us, the audience, and we're clearly not impressed. [emoji107] I doubt they go all out when they travel without the cameras.

The single ones are dressing to catch a whale. Porsha is dripping with desperation, it's really embarrassing to watch.


----------



## mama13drama99

Bentley1 said:


> These women are dressing for the cameras, not for vacation. They're trying to impress us, the audience, and we're clearly not impressed. [emoji107] I doubt they go all out when they travel without the cameras.
> 
> The single ones are dressing to catch a whale. Porsha is dripping with desperation, it's really embarrassing to watch.




I'm just watching...

Did she accept the THOT title?  Princess of THOT-land?  She don't bring gift, but plenty of ...?  I can't understand her!  I have tried to cut her some slack this season but she simply has not made it easy!


----------



## zaara10

Nene & Greg's behavior at the costume shop was embarrassing. But not more than the walking embarrassment that is Porsha. That outfit she wore horseback riding was hands down the most inappropriate outfit I have ever seen a housewife wear on a trip. I just don't understand why she would think that's the right outfit in a foreign country.  
Overall, the trip looked fun & it was nice to see them all get along.


----------



## lulilu

Boy you can tell how this show is failing with how few comments there are each week.


----------



## Bentley1

mama13drama99 said:


> I'm just watching...
> 
> Did she accept the THOT title?  Princess of THOT-land?  She don't bring gift, but plenty of ...?  I can't understand her!  I have tried to cut her some slack this season but she simply has not made it easy!




Lol, yes she happily accepted it and declared herself queen of thot land (or something like that) in her talking head as well. 
When she was twerking/dancing in the bus in her daisy dukes, kandi had to let her know that her "hairs" were sticking out of her shorts!!! And she just giggled and said "oh,I know." I had to rewind to make sure I heard it right. She is just a nasty little mess this season.


----------



## Love4H

I felt bad for Pheadra during that conversation with Kenya. I think Kenya was playing, her tears were fake as usual. Yet Phedra was really showing her emotions. She's hurt by her husband, humiliated by him, and she admitted it plus she has to apologize to the woman she used to blame for everything. 
I felt really bad for her. First time ever.


----------



## Graw

zaara10 said:


> Nene & Greg's behavior at the costume shop was embarrassing. But not more than the walking embarrassment that is Porsha. That outfit she wore horseback riding was hands down the most inappropriate outfit I have ever seen a housewife wear on a trip. I just don't understand why she would think that's the right outfit in a foreign country.
> Overall, the trip looked fun & it was nice to see them all get along.




It was nice they weren't arguing, but their unity by the other women (Claudia ) seemed to be malicious toward Nene.  She is a "garbage" stirrer.  She rolls her eyes, pokes and constantly takes jabs at Nene.  Cynthia is a true follower and Kenya seems to want to get along w Nene.  I don't think Nene is the cancer, it's Claudia.


----------



## Graw

Love4H said:


> I felt bad for Pheadra during that conversation with Kenya. I think Kenya was playing, her tears were fake as usual. Yet Phedra was really showing her emotions. She's hurt by her husband, humiliated by him, and she admitted it plus she has to apologize to the woman she used to blame for everything.
> I felt really bad for her. First time ever.




Exactly! Phaedra has children and is married to Apollo.  Kenya is wrong w her crocodile tears.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> same here.  It just looks uncomfortable and they standout like a sore thumb.  Also, all the makeup lashes and mermaid weave - it's just TOO much for a vacation



This! I had to turn it off and go wash my hair.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think it's time for Phaedra to leave the show.  She has bigger fish to fry


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Speaking of Phaedra what in the lord was that little mermaid skin tight onesie she had on


----------



## SouthTampa

Sassys said:


> This! I had to turn it off and go wash my hair.


I am sure much more relaxing than listening to these "ladies" trying to co-exist on vacation&#55357;&#56836;.


----------



## Sweet Fire

Love4H said:


> I felt bad for Pheadra during that conversation with Kenya. I think Kenya was playing, her tears were fake as usual. Yet Phedra was really showing her emotions. She's hurt by her husband, humiliated by him, and she admitted it plus she has to apologize to the woman she used to blame for everything.
> I felt really bad for her. First time ever.


 
Yeah I haven't really cared for Pheadra but she was certainly "real" at that moment and she had no other choice but to admit that her "issue" never has really been about Kenya and it was a real wakeup call and a bite of humble pie. She honestly was never going to really be able to move on as long as she held resentment for Kenya in her heart and she had come to realize that.


----------



## Sassys

Why the fcuk does Phaedra ALWAYS have to have some marching band or huge elebrate entrance. Jesus Christ, you are not royalty, get over yourself. You are just a southern woman who married an ex-con, that takes money in the parking lot from cliets.


----------



## Longchamp

Love that Phaedra is using the power of the show for a good cause.
So many of the women on all the RHO use the show to exploit themselves and sell themselves.
Glad NeNe wasn't there, would have been a distraction.


----------



## Longchamp

Ut oh spoke too soon. Here comes NeNe.


----------



## Sassys

so Nene got rid of the regular distressed denim, and brought out the black distressed denim. I can't with the nothing but distressed jeans.


----------



## Longchamp

Did anyone here go see NeNe in Cinderella?


----------



## sgj99

Longchamp said:


> Did anyone here go see NeNe in Cinderella?



i've wondered about how her reviews were?  anyone know?

and it's time for Bravo to cut her loose, she doesn't want to be on the show any more and brings nothing to it.


----------



## Sassys

In season 1, what was Greg's job? what the heck does Greg do??


----------



## zaara10

Porsha was once again dressed inappropriately IMO, this time for that empowering boys event. 
Kenya is a terrible actress. Is that going to be a YouTube show?


----------



## AECornell

Sassys said:


> In season 1, what was Greg's job? what the heck does Greg do??




http://www.wetpaint.com/real-housewives-of-atlanta/articles/what-is-gregg-leakess-job

Wet Paint and Google say "real estate investor." Whatever the f that means. I should say, whatever the f that means for him. Normal people have that job. Gregg sounds like he is BSing.


----------



## alliemia

Longchamp said:


> Did anyone here go see NeNe in Cinderella?



I saw her performance, I thought she was great!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Phaedra looked good on WWHL.  But she didn't have to be nasty to the lady calling in asking if the boys have seen Apollo.


----------



## bag-princess

AECornell said:


> http://www.wetpaint.com/real-housewives-of-atlanta/articles/what-is-gregg-leakess-job
> 
> Wet Paint and Google say "real estate investor." Whatever the f that means. I should say, whatever the f that means for him. Normal people have that job. Gregg sounds like he is BSing.





please!  i know so-called "normal people" that claim that is also their job and nobody has seen any evidence of this!   obviously greg is not like pathetic peter and apollo who have to try and get out in front of their wives because their pathetic little male ego's will not let them take a backseat.  he is fine knowing what he is doing even if nobody else does!


----------



## Longchamp

DC-Cutie said:


> Phaedra looked good on WWHL.  But she didn't have to be nasty to the lady calling in asking if the boys have seen Apollo.



Saw that. I didn't even recognize her. She looked great. Lost weight, new hair.
Her reply to the caller was something typical Phaedra to me.
But she repeated too many times "I'm not divorced.


----------



## Longchamp

alliemia said:


> I saw her performance, I thought she was great!


 Thanks.


----------



## zaara10

DC-Cutie said:


> Phaedra looked good on WWHL.  But she didn't have to be nasty to the lady calling in asking if the boys have seen Apollo.




I thought that was really rude too. It was a valid question given that she put her business on TV. That was her storyline so obviously ppl are going to ask her about it. 
Phaedra looked tiny & porsha looked huge sitting next to each other.


----------



## Sassys

zaara10 said:


> Porsha was once again dressed inappropriately IMO, this time for that empowering boys event.
> Kenya is a terrible actress. Is that going to be a YouTube show?



Well none of her work is on IMDb. There isn't a single thing in production.


----------



## DC-Cutie

they were all dressed inappropriately.  They were making plates for Pete's sake!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> they were all dressed inappropriately.  They were making plates for Pete's sake!



Exactly!!


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Well none of her work is on IMDb.* There isn't a single thing in production.*




what??  i am shocked!!!:giggles:   



zaara10 said:


> I thought that was really rude too. *It was a valid question given that she put her business on TV. *That was her storyline so obviously ppl are going to ask her about it.
> Phaedra looked tiny & porsha looked huge sitting next to each other.





and that is the double edged sword.  people feel like they "know" you and have the right to ask you anything!  no cooth at all!  it does not give anyone the right to say or ask anything of a person that they want.


----------



## sgj99

zaara10 said:


> *I thought that was really rude too. It was a valid question given that she put her business on TV. That was her storyline so obviously ppl are going to ask her about it. *
> Phaedra looked tiny & porsha looked huge sitting next to each other.



it was rude of her.  and what is with the constant remarks about still being married?   and defensive about it?  didn't she have a scene about going to a divorce lawyer?  is she not going to divorce him?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Well none of her work is on IMDb. There isn't a single thing in production.


 
what part of IMDB are you looking at?  I see her producer credits and one director, then BAM 28 self credits - LOL


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> what part of IMDB are you looking at?  I see her producer credits and one director, then BAM 28 self credits - LOL



There are no upcoming projects when I looked last week


----------



## zaara10

bag-princess said:


> what??  i am shocked!!!:giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that is the double edged sword.  people feel like they "know" you and have the right to ask you anything!  no cooth at all!  it does not give anyone the right to say or ask anything of a person that they want.




Yeah but in this situation, the caller wasn't prying. She was just asking a question relating to a decision that Phaedra herself was discussing & contemplating on TV. If Phaedra didn't want to answer the question, that's fine, but she could have been much politer about it. Even Andy looked shocked. 
She kept saying she's still married, but does that just mean the divorce process is dragging? She needs to get off of TV to handle her business in private if she's so protective over personal life.


----------



## pink1

I feel like I have spent more of this season fast forwarding than actually watching.  Can't say I will miss it&#8230;.


----------



## sgj99

zaara10 said:


> Yeah but in this situation, the caller wasn't prying. She was just asking a question relating to a decision that Phaedra herself was discussing & contemplating on TV. If Phaedra didn't want to answer the question, that's fine, but she could have been much politer about it. Even Andy looked shocked.
> She kept saying she's still married, but does that just mean the divorce process is dragging? *She needs to get off of TV to handle her business in private if she's so protective over personal life.*



this!  when you put yourself and your personal business out for the world to see and pick apart than you need to be prepared to answers questions.  it was her choice, nobody made her do anything.


----------



## Ladybug09

Kandi needs to get of the tv. The whole . Fertility, period talk atthe at the Table no!
And Todd is Totally done with this marriage.


----------



## mama13drama99

sgj99 said:


> i've wondered about how her reviews were?  anyone know?
> 
> 
> 
> and it's time for Bravo to cut her loose, she doesn't want to be on the show any more and brings nothing to it.




They renewed her contract and have given her (and Kim) a spin off.


----------



## Bentley1

pink1 said:


> I feel like I have spent more of this season fast forwarding than actually watching.  Can't say I will miss it.



This season was absolutely AWFUL!  Beyond boring and extremely annoying.  I was surprised to hear that next week is the Finale b/c I felt like it was such an empty season, but, at the same time, they need to put this season out of it's misery.  

High time for a cast re vamp!


----------



## sgj99

mama13drama99 said:


> They renewed her contract and have given her (and Kim) a spin off.



i know!  i won't be watching that one.  or the "meet the Tuckers" with Kandi and Tood.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

pink1 said:


> I feel like I have spent more of this season fast forwarding than actually watching.  Can't say I will miss it.



Same.


----------



## Sassys

Reunion


----------



## swags

Sassys said:


> Reunion







What's next for Porsha, walking around naked?


Kandi's boobs look very big.


----------



## Bentley1

I see Porsha is wearing her curtains.  There's something wrong with that girl.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Did Kandi gets some new boobies?  I can't even front, everybody (except Porscha) looks nice...


----------



## Tivo

Ladybug09 said:


> Kandi needs to get of the tv. The whole . Fertility, period talk atthe at the Table no!
> And *Todd is Totally done with this marriage*.



I think he is too.


----------



## zaara10

Why are they all wearing white to the reunion? I think Claudia & Cynthia look the best. I can't even comment on Porsha.


----------



## bag-princess

cynthia looks like she bought one of Iman's wigs to wear!!!  she looks ridiculous!!!
and always trying to squeeze those two little melons together for all to see.


----------



## Ladybug09

So everyone's  tities are hanging out.


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> cynthia looks like she bought one of Iman's wigs to wear!!!  she looks ridiculous!!!
> and always trying to squeeze those two little melons together for all to see.



She has her own wig like I thought...


----------



## mama13drama99

The people play too much...








Earlier, I read comments about Claudia's appearance.  There were lots about her having a cheap look.  And to be honest, I've never seen her look like she wearing anything high fashion (or mid-level fashion, not even something from JCPenny's, and that only means that JCP's isn't consider high end, it's not a knock on the store...I was just there Sat)!  However, I just knew those comments were just being hard on her because she HAD to have stepped it up for the reunion, right.  Gosh, darn, there I go being hopeful again.  What I will note about Claudia is she is her own gal for sure.  She doesn't seem pressed to fit in and be all glam-glam. While I would like to see her wear things that appear to be of better quality (IMO), it's refreshing to see her not go all out and broke trying to keep up with the rest.  And maybe she's just a plain-Jane...IDK. So good that she's not half naked too!  What goes on in Porsha's mind?  It would be really wonderful if someone joined her camp to better guide her.  However, I suspect that she wouldn't want it.  Her tomfoolery is so far over [emoji817] that it seems as though she's found comfort in it.  I wanted her to excel.  I don't know why.  I think I emphasized with her.  She was an underdog. Couldn't catch a break.  Now, she's just sad.  It's like she's sold her soul.


----------



## Bentley1

So if Porsha was just a "friend" on the show, why is she at the reunion as an actual housewife?


----------



## bag-princess

Bentley1 said:


> So if Porsha was just a "friend" on the show, why is she at the reunion as an actual housewife?




because she is NOT.  that is another storyline they need to drop because nobody is buying it!



mama13drama99 said:


> The people play too much...
> 
> View attachment 2964834
> 
> 
> View attachment 2964835
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier, I read comments about Claudia's appearance.  There were lots about her having a cheap look.  *And to be honest, I've never seen her look like she wearing anything high fashion (or mid-level fashion,* not even something from JCPenny's, and that only means that JCP's isn't consider high end, it's not a knock on the store...I was just there Sat)!  However, I just knew those comments were just being hard on her because she HAD to have stepped it up for the reunion, right.  Gosh, darn, there I go being hopeful again.  What I will note about Claudia is she is her own gal for sure.  She doesn't seem pressed to fit in and be all glam-glam. While I would like to see her wear things that appear to be of better quality (IMO), it's refreshing to see her not go all out and broke trying to keep up with the rest.  And maybe she's just a plain-Jane...IDK. So good that she's not half naked too!  What goes on in Porsha's mind?  It would be really wonderful if someone joined her camp to better guide her.  However, I suspect that she wouldn't want it.  Her tomfoolery is so far over [emoji817] that it seems as though she's found comfort in it.  I wanted her to excel.  I don't know why.  I think I emphasized with her.  She was an underdog. Couldn't catch a break.  Now, she's just sad.  It's like she's sold her soul.








and i disagree - claudia is ALWAYS hard pressed trying to fit in with these girls - she just can't compete with them.  yes she is sad and the only reason she is still around is because of her tomfoolery just like you said!  she is doing the most to keep that check coming!   she should be gone like demetria!


----------



## bag-princess

*Family Drama Is Taken To A New Level In Bravo Spinoff Kandis Ski Trip*










Since last weekend, rumors began swirling about a possible Real  Housewives of Atlanta spin-off starring Kandi Burruss and husband Todd  Tucker. Initially, folks were under the impression that the series would  be titled Meet the Tuckers; however, this is not the case.


Bravo recently confirmed  that Burruss will, in fact, be appearing in a spin-off, but its  actually titled Real Housewives of Atlanta: Kandis Ski Trip. The  three-part series will center on a ski trip to Colorado intended to  bring the Burruss and Tucker families together. Kandis longtime friend  Carmon Cambrice also went along for the ride. As to be expected, the  special is spilling over with plenty of drama. Mama Joyce continues to  accuse Carmon of sleeping with Todd. Kandis aunts also express concern  that she has changed since becoming Mrs. Todd Tucker. You can read a  quick description of the spin-off below.


_Kandi Burruss and Todd Tucker are off for a family vacation in Coloradoand weve got a first look at what to expect._
_With so many moving pieces and the recent loss of Todds  mother Sharon, Kandi and Todd decide to plan a Burruss-Tucker family ski  trip to Colorado for a much-deserved vacation. They face many of the  same problems other newlywed couples encounter from struggling to blend  their families to trying to get pregnant._

_Since  exchanging vows, Todd has been traveling nonstop to Los Angeles for the  production of his new show, while Kandi continues to run her empire at  full speed in Atlanta. As both sides of the family come together to hit  the slopes, Kandi and Todd do everything in their power to get their  relatives on the same page._
_Will the chilly getaway  provide the rest and relaxation everyone needs, or will having their  families all under one roof be too close for comfort?_

I know  that Kandi is all about getting these checks; however, I cant help but  feel nervous that shes continuing to allow Bravo to exploit her  familys dirty laundry. Anyway, check out the trailer below. *Will you be  tuning in?*





http://madamenoire.com/526728/famil...level-in-bravo-spinoff-kandis-ski-trip-watch/


----------



## Ladybug09

Porsha's dress does look like the Belvedere bottle...and I'm sorry, Claudia doesn't look cheap, she looks Normal, the rest of em are OVERDONE!


This vacation trip will be HELL!



bag-princess said:


> *Family Drama Is Taken To A New Level In Bravo Spinoff Kandis Ski Trip*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since last weekend, rumors began swirling about a possible Real  Housewives of Atlanta spin-off starring Kandi Burruss and husband Todd  Tucker. Initially, folks were under the impression that the series would  be titled Meet the Tuckers; however, this is not the case.
> 
> 
> Bravo recently confirmed  that Burruss will, in fact, be appearing in a spin-off, but its  actually titled Real Housewives of Atlanta: Kandis Ski Trip. The  three-part series will center on a ski trip to Colorado intended to  bring the Burruss and Tucker families together. Kandis longtime friend  Carmon Cambrice also went along for the ride. As to be expected, the  special is spilling over with plenty of drama. Mama Joyce continues to  accuse Carmon of sleeping with Todd. Kandis aunts also express concern  that she has changed since becoming Mrs. Todd Tucker. You can read a  quick description of the spin-off below.
> 
> 
> _Kandi Burruss and Todd Tucker are off for a family vacation in Coloradoand weve got a first look at what to expect._
> _With so many moving pieces and the recent loss of Todds  mother Sharon, Kandi and Todd decide to plan a Burruss-Tucker family ski  trip to Colorado for a much-deserved vacation. They face many of the  same problems other newlywed couples encounter from struggling to blend  their families to trying to get pregnant._
> 
> _Since  exchanging vows, Todd has been traveling nonstop to Los Angeles for the  production of his new show, while Kandi continues to run her empire at  full speed in Atlanta. As both sides of the family come together to hit  the slopes, Kandi and Todd do everything in their power to get their  relatives on the same page._
> _Will the chilly getaway  provide the rest and relaxation everyone needs, or will having their  families all under one roof be too close for comfort?_
> 
> I know  that Kandi is all about getting these checks; however, I cant help but  feel nervous that shes continuing to allow Bravo to exploit her  familys dirty laundry. Anyway, check out the trailer below. *Will you be  tuning in?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://madamenoire.com/526728/famil...level-in-bravo-spinoff-kandis-ski-trip-watch/


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Porsha's dress does look like the Belvedere bottle...and I'm sorry, Claudia doesn't look cheap, she looks Normal, the rest of em are OVERDONE!
> 
> 
> This vacation trip will be HELL!





normal for her IS looking cheap - so......yea.:giggles:



oh yea about Todd - i can just see the look on his face during this vacation!  the ones he wears all the time now when he is in kandi's presence!


----------



## tomz_grl

Claudia looks the most respectable out of all of them...and Nene.


I almost didn't even recognize Kenya. Something looks off on her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

tomz_grl said:


> Claudia looks the most respectable out of all of them...and Nene.
> 
> 
> I almost didn't even recognize Kenya. Something looks off on her.


 
She probably had some face work


----------



## Sweetpea83

Kenya looks like she's wearing a wedding dress..


----------



## Sassys

Sweetpea83 said:


> Kenya looks like she's wearing a wedding dress..



She thinks she is Beyonce and made sure to copy her


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Is that a Michael Costello dress?

Claudia looks beautiful in the preview clip where she's wearing a burgundy dress.  What's that from?


----------



## mama13drama99

bag-princess said:


> because she is NOT.  that is another storyline they need to drop because nobody is buying it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i disagree - claudia is ALWAYS hard pressed trying to fit in with these girls - she just can't compete with them.  yes she is sad and the only reason she is still around is because of her tomfoolery just like you said!  she is doing the most to keep that check coming!   she should be gone like demetria!




No, I know Claudia tries to fit it, but fashion-wise do you think she puts in the effort?


----------



## bag-princess

mama13drama99 said:


> No, I know Claudia tries to fit it, but fashion-wise do you think she puts in the effort?




If she did the poor thing has no idea what she is doing obviously!


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> She thinks she is Beyonce and made sure to copy her




Quick - somebody check the beehive! surely they are dragging her by now!!!  LOL


----------



## mama13drama99

bag-princess said:


> If she did the poor thing has no idea what she is doing obviously!




Yep [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]!!!  And while she does look respectable (not slutty), imo her clothes and shoes appear to be of low quality...and that's always!  But to be clear, a person can give off both.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> She thinks she is Beyonce and made sure to copy her


That was my first thought too, Looks like Beyonce's dress.


----------



## bag-princess

*Fresh Face Friday: Porsha Williams Goes Makeup-Free on Instagram [Photo]*



Porsha Williams is a gorgeous girl  her face is _always_ beat and her hair is _consistently_ laid.
 Earlier today, Porsha showed her fans whats underneath all that  makeup by sharing the above pic on Instagram along with the caption:


_Obsessed loving my Peruvian Curly @gonakedhair thank you @cuzkia_saidso for coming and getting me together???? #FreckleGang_

 She looks cute!






-------------




she looks sooo much younger!!! very pretty.










http://www.lovebscott.com/news/fresh-face-friday-porsha-williams-goes-makeup-free-on-instagram-photo


----------



## swags

Porsha is pretty!


----------



## Ladybug09

She looks average.


----------



## AECornell

She looks 12


----------



## Bentley1

Ladybug09 said:


> She looks average.




Very average and a lot younger.


----------



## sgj99

Ladybug09 said:


> So everyone's  tities are hanging out.



that's what i thought when i saw that photo:  "wow!  that's a lot of boob-age."


----------



## Sassys

Reunion clip
http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-housewives-of-atlanta


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Everyone (except for Phaedra) looks like they are covered in sweat and body glitter.


----------



## Ladybug09

So I see they're all mad with one another again.


----------



## DivineMissM

Wow, she looks great.  Less is more!


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> She looks average.





Bentley1 said:


> Very average and a lot younger.




most women do look average - if they are lucky enough to be pretty to begin with.  it's the one's that look like they are on death's doorstep without makeup that scare me!   i have a neighbor like that - you NEVER see her without a full face of makeup!  i once caught her without it and i honestly thought she was seriously ill!  she wasn't of course. she explained that she was just hiding in the house waiting for her makeup to be delivered.  she is a slave to it now!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> most women do look average - if they are lucky enough to be pretty to begin with.  it's the one's that look like they are on death's doorstep without makeup that scare me!   i have a neighbor like that - you NEVER see her without a full face of makeup!  i once caught her without it and i honestly thought she was seriously ill!  she wasn't of course. she explained that she was just hiding in the house waiting for her makeup to be delivered.  she is a slave to it now!



lol. I had a boss like that. She said, her husband never saw her without make-up and she slept in it. I was more shocked the sociopath had a husband


----------



## Bentley1

bag-princess said:


> most women do look average - if they are lucky enough to be pretty to begin with.  *it's the one's that look like they are on death's doorstep without makeup that scare me*!   i have a neighbor like that - you NEVER see her without a full face of makeup!  i once caught her without it and i honestly thought she was seriously ill!  she wasn't of course. she explained that she was just hiding in the house waiting for her makeup to be delivered.  she is a slave to it now!



lol, so true.  When I was much younger, my mom had a friend who had this unfortunate problem.  I saw her without makeup once and she legit looked as if though she were dying from some sort of deadly disease that had no cure.  I couldn't believe it, b/c she was a beautiful woman WITH makeup.  I've seen more than a few celebs in the "Celebs Without Makeup" thread who have the same problem.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> lol. I had a boss like that. She said, her husband never saw her without make-up and she slept in it. *I was more shocked the sociopath had a husband*




you and your work stories are always so funny Sassys!!!   i bet you have tons of them to tell.



Bentley1 said:


> lol, so true.  When I was much younger, my mom had a friend who had this unfortunate problem.  I saw her without makeup once and she legit looked as if though *she were dying from some sort of deadly disease that had no cure.*  I couldn't believe it, b/c she was a beautiful woman WITH makeup.  I've seen more than a few celebs in the "Celebs Without Makeup" thread who have the same problem.




:lolots:  yes exactly!!   they look just that different.

that is why my mom told me when i was in HS to not be in a rush to get into makeup because if you do you will be dependant on it!  i am so glad i listened to her!  i only do some moisturizer, liner and mascara and then brush on lip gloss and i am good to go - thank goodness i got my great skin from her and don't need much else.  i saw this girl on youtube showing her makeup routine - 1 hour!!!!  she has to apply soooo many different products and this was what she does every single day before she leaves the house.  no way could i do that!!


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> most women do look average - if they are lucky enough to be pretty to begin with.  it's the one's that look like they are on death's doorstep without makeup that scare me!   i have a neighbor like that - you NEVER see her without a full face of makeup!  i once caught her without it and i honestly thought she was seriously ill!  she wasn't of course. she explained that she was just hiding in the house waiting for her makeup to be delivered.  she is a slave to it now!



True.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> you and your work stories are always so funny Sassys!!!   i bet you have tons of them to tell



Yes I do. I also write everything down


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Yes I do. I also write everything down


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


>



Possible book


----------



## Sassys

MJ needs to stop, that was a bullsh$t apology. I'm sorry I repeated what others told me. LAdy, have a seat.


----------



## Sassys

Where is Peter getting this money???? Did he sign a pre-nup??


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> Possible book




I'd read it.  You have some good stories, I bet the details are even juicier.  :reading:


----------



## Sassys

So once again, Bravo is making Kandi's show under the RHofATL name, so that it will appear and record on our DVR's.


----------



## Ladybug09

I would not take my kids to a jail.


----------



## Sassys

Who says, chopping these hoe's down in front of their little kids.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> I would not take my kids to a jail.



Ditto!


----------



## GoldengirlNY

Dylan THOTSLAYER!


----------



## Sassys

Wait, you are not allowed to have make-up artist on Broadway. YOu must learn how to do your own, so how does NeNe have a make-up artist?


----------



## junqueprincess

What did nene's end blurb say? I couldn't pause or rewind.


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> Who says, chopping these hoe's down in front of their little kids.


Who said that? Lol


----------



## junqueprincess

I'm surprised Todd's mom's death. I thought she was gone by January.


----------



## Ladybug09

Tivo said:


> Who said that? Lol



The scene with Porsha and Phaedra.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> So once again, Bravo is making Kandi's show under the RHofATL name, so that it will appear and record on our DVR's.




of course!!!  i can imagine that the numbers without it would be embarrassing otherwise!   nobody wants to watch them!





Ladybug09 said:


> I would not take my kids to a jail.




neither would i - and i think that the people that criticize Phae about it are the biggest hypocrites!!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Porsha's mispronunciation of "swords"....


----------



## swags

Todd looks like he barely wants to be around Kandi let alone Mama J and her sisters.


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> Todd looks like he barely wants to be around Kandi let alone Mama J and her sisters.




+1


she knows it and that is why she is trying all the therapy and trips and gifts!  she is desperate and yet she does nothing about her mother.


----------



## tomz_grl

junqueprincess said:


> What did nene's end blurb say? I couldn't pause or rewind.


 
She and Greg bought a 2.1 million dollar home in Atlanta and that she is auditioning for new pilots and Life Twirls On is not one of them.


----------



## tomz_grl

MJ's apology was a complete slap in the face to Todd.


"If I said something that hurt your feelings..."??? She said it and should have simply said I'm sorry I said anything about your family. THE END! She's pathetic and needs to be shut down.


----------



## addisonshopper

Kandi will be alone for the rest of her life due to mama Joyce's shenanigans.   Todd won't knock her up cause he will have no say so in his child's life. There is no chemistry between them.   Would it hurt to finally check your mother. I mean really.


----------



## zaara10

It was nice to see them hanging out drama free at Kenya's screening. They genuinely looked like they were having fun.


----------



## DC-Cutie

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Porsha's mispronunciation of "swords"....


 
I cringed....


----------



## bag-princess

Kandi - you can't handle the truth!!!!

someone left her a comment on her instagram account and she had the nerve to get all out of pocket and call the woman a *****!   so much for her "the sweetest one on the show" award! 
---------


*Kandi Burruss Is Extremely Boring; She Responds*



Kandi is boring on the Real Housewives Of Atlanta, there is nothing  wrong with that. She&#8217;s rich. She is not about the drama. A fan posted on  Kandi&#8217;s instagram account and millionaire Kandi Burruss Tucker felt the  stupid need to respond to a critic, why I will never know. When  celebrities say they don&#8217;t care. They do.

Kandi is boring. I said it. She&#8217;s smart, rich, musically intelligent,  emotionally ruined by her mother and ignored by her long-suffering  husband. But she&#8217;s boring. Her first spin-off The Kandi Factory was  straight garbage, her second spin-off her wedding only did well because  of her horrid mother and the fact that it was heavily promoted and if  you check your DVR was listed as the Real Housewives Of Atlanta, not  &#8220;Kandi&#8217;s Wedding&#8221;. Kandi on her own is about as interesting as watching  paint dry, chewing brick or a root canal. Sorry Kandi fans, that&#8217;s just  my opinion. Actually I&#8217;m not sorry. She&#8217;s fab for her accomplishments  but for reality tv wow factor, she sucks nuts.


 Kandi&#8217;s new three-part special premieres Sunday 17th May at 8/7c.
 This Season on Kandi&#8217;s Ski Trip &#8211; Kandi Burruss and Todd Tucker decide to head to the mountains to fix their family issues.

http://realitywives.net/blogs/kandi-burruss-is-extremely-boring-she-responds/

---------------------



FYI Kandi - we all know why your show was so "highly rated" and so do you!  stop acting like you don't.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Set 'em straight Kandi!  LOL


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Set 'em straight Kandi!  LOL





don't let Kandi's delusion fool you,too!!!


everyone knows - and i believe Sassys posted it,too - yes her is what she said:

*So once again, Bravo is making Kandi's show under the RHofATL name, so that it will appear and record on our DVR's.         *



that is why kandi has the high numbers she is crowing about!  it wasn't for the fact that people are soooo interested in these two.  they ARE boring as watching paint dry.  she knows that is the only reason why they have the numbers!  people online were talking about how they were fooled into recording - some deleted it when they realized it and others just left it alone/


----------



## KathyB

The wedding spinoff had high ratings, but only consisted of five episodes. 

Which is better?  Highly rated 5 episode spinoff or a medium / good rated spinoff that goes three seasons?


----------



## zaara10

Was her new show filmed after Todd's mom died? Such a dumb premise for a show.


----------



## Bentley1

I mean, isn't it false advertising
To lump her spin offs under the RHOA name? Why try to get blood out of a turnip? If she's not interesting enough to
Carry a spin off and bring in an audience without network trickery, why does bravo even bother with her BORING a@@. Not once, but 3 times! Do better bravo, people are
Not checking for Kandi.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wonder why Bravo didn't renew that crappy TV show where she was helping people become 'stars'....  yet we haven't heard a peep from anyone on the show...


----------



## Ladybug09

swags said:


> Todd looks like he barely wants to be around Kandi let alone Mama J and her sisters.





Bentley1 said:


> I mean, isn't it false advertising
> To lump her spin offs under the RHOA name? Why try to get blood out of a turnip? If she's not interesting enough to
> Carry a spin off and bring in an audience without network trickery, why does bravo even bother with her BORING a@@. Not once, but 3 times! Do better bravo, people are
> Not checking for Kandi.


I get annoyed, cause if I have the DVR set to "delete if no space available" and when they lump the shows it's like 2 hrs on my recordning and it bumps other shows. Same with the stupid Social Edition episodes...if I wanted to record the same exact show with social media highlights, I would, but I don't!


----------



## swags

I get irritated when the spinoff's record. I definitely don't want to see a ski trip and if Mama J, her sisters and Riley are going they could name the spinoff "We Don't Like Todd." 


Is it terrible that I wouldn't mind seeing a premiere of Life Twirls On? If they got someone else to play the lead it could be funny.


----------



## Sassys

Bentley1 said:


> I mean, isn't it false advertising
> To lump her spin offs under the RHOA name? Why try to get blood out of a turnip? If she's not interesting enough to
> Carry a spin off and bring in an audience without network trickery, why does bravo even bother with her BORING a@@. Not once, but 3 times! Do better bravo, people are
> Not checking for Kandi.



I think it is false advertising and a waste of my DVR space


----------



## michie

addisonshopper said:


> Kandi will be alone for the rest of her life due to mama Joyce's shenanigans.   Todd won't knock her up cause he will have no say so in his child's life. *There is no chemistry between them. *  Would it hurt to finally check your mother. I mean really.



THIS, in a nutshell. It doesn't matter what Kandi tells her mom or if she even tells her to GTF, Kandi and Todd seem like the couple everyone says they are--Todd, a man who's using Kandi for money and Kandi, a typical bird who thinks she struck gold because she finally got down the aisle.


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> I get irritated when the spinoff's record. I definitely don't want to see a ski trip* and if Mama J, her sisters and Riley* are going they could name the spinoff "We Don't Like Todd."
> 
> 
> Is it terrible that I wouldn't mind seeing a premiere of Life Twirls On? If they got someone else to play the lead it could be funny.




that would be the ONLY thing worth watching!!!!  all those harpies sitting around doing what they do best!!  Riley is in training! 





Bentley1 said:


> I mean, isn't it false advertising
> To lump her spin offs under the RHOA name? Why try to get blood out of a turnip? If she's not interesting enough to
> Carry a spin off and bring in an audience without network trickery, why does bravo even bother with her BORING a@@. Not once, but 3 times! Do better bravo,* people are
> Not checking for Kandi.*




girl you just said IT!!!   
she obviously thinks otherwise though!







Sassys said:


> I think it is false advertising and a waste of my DVR space



the people online were complaining about it taking up their space - some of the things they were saying about the show and her were too funny!


----------



## bag-princess

*Kandi Burruss: Todd and I Are Doing In Vitro*





*It's been a little over a year since Kandi Burruss and Todd Tucker  tied the knot, and now they're more than ready to expand their own  empiretheir family.*

*[  "We have started the process of in-vitro," the Real Housewives of Atlanta star tells E! News.  "So just pray for us that everything is great and we get a healthy  baby! My family definitely, definitely want a baby for me and Todd."  Already parents to two girls from previous relationships, Kandi  admits that juggling her personal professional life isn't aways the  easiest. "I have a little time off away from the cameras, but I'm never  really off," she says. "So much to do, nonstop, and we're trying to make  a baby right now. I'm off from the cameras, but not off."  
*

*Aside from looking forward to a potentially upcoming bundle of joy from Kandi, fans can also anticipate Kandi's Ski Tripa three-part special that will follow her family to Colorado. And she reveals it's going to be one doozy of a family reunion.  "We're trying to blend out families, Todd and I," she explains to New York Live.  "So some of his family members and mine, the Old Lady Gang, my mom,  even some of our friends and people that work for us. 
*

*Everyone is on a  trip together, trying to mend some of the broken relationships and get  things back on track. And we're skiing, so it's funny to see women that  are in their sixties and seventies on snowmobiles, it's hilarious."   
*






http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-dish/kandi-burruss-todd-and-i-are-doing-in-vitro?cid=rhoa_dish


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> *Kandi Burruss: Todd and I Are Doing In Vitro*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It's been a little over a year since Kandi Burruss and Todd Tucker  tied the knot, and now they're more than ready to expand their own  empiretheir family.*
> 
> *[  "We have started the process of in-vitro," the Real Housewives of Atlanta star tells E! News.  "So just pray for us that everything is great and we get a healthy  baby! My family definitely, definitely want a baby for me and Todd."  Already parents to two girls from previous relationships, Kandi  admits that juggling her personal professional life isn't aways the  easiest. "I have a little time off away from the cameras, but I'm never  really off," she says. "So much to do, nonstop, and we're trying to make  a baby right now. I'm off from the cameras, but not off."  *
> 
> 
> *Aside from looking forward to a potentially upcoming bundle of joy from Kandi, fans can also anticipate Kandi's Ski Tripa three-part special that will follow her family to Colorado. And she reveals it's going to be one doozy of a family reunion.  "We're trying to blend out families, Todd and I," she explains to New York Live.  "So some of his family members and mine, the Old Lady Gang, my mom,  even some of our friends and people that work for us. *
> 
> 
> *Everyone is on a  trip together, trying to mend some of the broken relationships and get  things back on track. And we're skiing, so it's funny to see women that  are in their sixties and seventies on snowmobiles, it's hilarious."   *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-dish/kandi-burruss-todd-and-i-are-doing-in-vitro?cid=rhoa_dish


 
I have heard In vitro really takes a toll on your marriage. This marriage is already damn near over, adding In vitro will finally end it.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I have heard In vitro really takes a toll on your marriage. This marriage is already damn near over, adding In vitro will finally end it.





she is so desperate and so determined to have a baby boy thinking it will make her marriage better she can't even see the toll it is taking already!   they have only been married a year but you would think they have been trying for several years. 


and who is this family she speaks of that so much wants a baby for her and todd?  it ain't her mama and riley!!   she never says how "much todd wants a baby" because we all know his feelings about that.  and so does she!


----------



## Sweetpea83

GoldengirlNY said:


> Dylan THOTSLAYER!


 
I laughed during that scene..lol.


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> she is so desperate and so determined to have a baby boy thinking it will make her marriage better she can't even see the toll it is taking already!   they have only been married a year but you would think they have been trying for several years.
> 
> 
> and who is this family she speaks of that so much wants a baby for her and todd?  it ain't her mama and riley!!   she never says how "much todd wants a baby" because we all know his feelings about that.  and so does she!




somewhere Mama and Riley are rolling their eyes at this whole thing - the marriage and now this baby.


Kandi needs to know, a baby doesn't keep a man


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> she is so desperate and so determined to have a baby boy thinking it will make her marriage better she can't even see the toll it is taking already!   they have only been married a year but you would think they have been trying for several years.
> 
> 
> and who is this family she speaks of that so much wants a baby for her and todd?  it ain't her mama and riley!!   she never says how "much todd wants a baby" because we all know his feelings about that.  and so does she!


All of this!


----------



## KathyB

Kandi is desperate and grabbing at anything that might produce a chance to keep Todd around.  She SHOULD know that having a baby - regardless of gender - doesn't keep a man around.  If that was the case, why isn't she still with Riley's father?  Down deep, Todd wants out, but he knows his money train will end if and when they split up, so right now, he's "going along" with anything Kandi wants, including this whole baby thing.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> *somewhere Mama and Riley are rolling their eyes at this whole thing* - the marriage and now this baby.
> 
> 
> Kandi needs to know, a baby doesn't keep a man





i would love to see that - when Riley does it she is too funny!!!





KathyB said:


> *Kandi is desperate and grabbing at anything that might produce a chance to keep Todd around.*  She SHOULD know that having a baby - regardless of gender - doesn't keep a man around.  If that was the case, why isn't she still with Riley's father?  Down deep, Todd wants out, but he knows his money train will end if and when they split up, so right now, he's "going along" with anything Kandi wants, including this whole baby thing.




yep!  


i wonder if in this prenup of hers there is a X amount of years they have to stay married   todd may be biding his time so he can get his money!!    because it is obvious to everyone that he is not wishing for a baby no matter how many times kandi lies and says it!


----------



## michie

They don't even seem like newlyweds!


----------



## addisonshopper

I think Kandi only wants a baby from Todd anyhow. That's why she had that shizzle mapped out in that pre-nup she forced him to sign.  That's why he is not willing to give up his projects in la (and he shouldn't ). She gonna have that baby and kick him to the curb. I'm sure he knows that. And if mama Joyce on the picture I wouldn't want her handling my child with her old drunken bitter a$$ self. Good grief


----------



## KathyB

addisonshopper said:


> I think Kandi only wants a baby from Todd anyhow. That's why she had that shizzle mapped out in that pre-nup she forced him to sign.  That's why he is not willing to give up his projects in la (and he shouldn't ). She gonna have that baby and kick him to the curb. I'm sure he knows that. And if mama Joyce on the picture I wouldn't want her handling my child with her old drunken bitter a$$ self. Good grief



I think (and this is only MHO), that Kandi really wants the whole "white picket fence" scenario that Kim ended up with.  I would be curious to know if she and Todd EVER discussed having their own children at any point during their courtship or engagement.  Todd behaves almost like this having a baby plan is all brand new information.


----------



## bag-princess

KathyB said:


> I think (and this is only MHO), that Kandi really wants the whole "white picket fence" scenario that Kim ended up with.  I would be curious to know if she and Todd EVER discussed having their own children at any point during their courtship or engagement.  *Todd behaves almost like this having a baby plan is all brand new information*.





he does!!


or maybe they had pillow talk about it and he thought that was all it was at the moment - not that she would be dragging him to fertility speacialists and doing IVF this soon!    i wonder if doctor ever said "ya'll have not been trying that long enough for us to start all these other procedures yet".  we know his sperm count was low.  and as we clearly see she did NOT do as the doctor suggested and loose some weight to help things along!  kandi is in such a "quick fast and in a hurry" mode to be pregnant!


----------



## addisonshopper

Well maybe Todd wants to wait. What's the hurry they just got married. Enjoy life as a married couple first. Whay add additional head ache and stress to An already nasty situation. Kandi seems like a control freak she has the money so things gonna go her way or no way. That is very emasculating to many men and then comes the resentment and why did I ever marry this woman.  Kandi need to clean up her house and get her mother all the way together. As long as that nagging bitter *****ie bird is in the picture she will never be happy or peaceful.  And when this marriage ends it will only be rodds fault. Kandi won't own her role and mama Joyce will say see I told you he was a gold digger.


----------



## zaara10

addisonshopper said:


> Well maybe Todd wants to wait. What's the hurry they just got married. Enjoy life as a married couple first. Whay add additional head ache and stress to An already nasty situation. Kandi seems like a control freak she has the money so things gonna go her way or no way. That is very emasculating to many men and then comes the resentment and why did I ever marry this woman.  Kandi need to clean up her house and get her mother all the way together. As long as that nagging bitter *****ie bird is in the picture she will never be happy or peaceful.  And when this marriage ends it will only be rodds fault. Kandi won't own her role and mama Joyce will say see I told you he was a gold digger.




How old is kandi? I think age plays a role in her desire to rush. How old is Todd? He probably thinks he's still in his partying days & thinks a baby will hold him back. Plus, w/ his type of job, he doesn't seem like he can help out much w/ a baby & I can see that as an issue for kandi as she likes to "wear the pants" in the relationship. And neither Riley or MJ are gonna be helping. 
You're right that kandi has other issues she needs to clean up before bringing a baby into the picture.


----------



## deltalady

^^^^

She'll be 39 next month.


----------



## KathyB

zaara10 said:


> How old is kandi? I think age plays a role in her desire to rush. How old is Todd? He probably thinks he's still in his partying days & thinks a baby will hold him back. Plus, w/ his type of job, he doesn't seem like he can help out much w/ a baby & I can see that as an issue for kandi as she likes to "wear the pants" in the relationship. And neither Riley or MJ are gonna be helping.
> You're right that kandi has other issues she needs to clean up before bringing a baby into the picture.



According to Wiki, Kandi is 38 (born in 1976).  It gives no information about Todd.


----------



## Longchamp

Don't boo me. Doesn't anyone let nature take its course anymore and if you get pregnant...great.
Adoption is always a great option.
She's not a spring chicken. Her eggs are risky at her age.


----------



## Sassys

Longchamp said:


> Don't boo me. Doesn't anyone let nature take its course anymore and if you get pregnant...great.
> Adoption is always a great option.
> She's not a spring chicken. Her eggs are risky at her age.



Not everyone once to adopt and sometimes you need help when you reach a certain age. I would want to try for my own as well. Some people want a little one that looks like them or their s/o. If you can afford to try, I say use all the medical resources you can. Plenty of women have good eggs in their forties. She will probably end up having twins. Once you get older, you drop multiple eggs (God's way of saying hurry up).


----------



## bag-princess

zaara10 said:


> How old is kandi? I think age plays a role in her desire to rush. How old is Todd? He probably thinks he's still in his partying days & thinks a baby will hold him back.* Plus, w/ his type of job, he doesn't seem like he can help out much w/ a baby & I can see that as an issue for kandi as she likes to "wear the pants" in the relationship. *And neither Riley or MJ are gonna be helping.
> You're right that kandi has other issues she needs to clean up before bringing a baby into the picture.




we have already seen her moan about all the time he spends away from home and her trying to come up with "jobs" with her to keep him around.  he doesn't want to do that!  and she knows how his work takes him places for weeks at a time.  which is why she is in extreme baby mode!





Sassys said:


> Not everyone once to adopt and sometimes you need help when you reach a certain age. *I would want to try for my own as well.* Some people want a little one that looks like them or their s/o. If you can afford to try, I say use all the medical resources you can. Plenty of women have good eggs in their forties. She will probably end up having twins. Once you get older, you drop multiple eggs (God's way of saying hurry up).





they have only been married a year right??  a wee bit more??

how long has she realistically been trying?  couldn't be that long but we all know why she is in the big rush!  we all know her little time bomb is ticking but if she doesn't hook him good now with a mini me for him then she knows not much else will keep him around.


----------



## Longchamp

Sassys said:


> Not everyone once to adopt and sometimes you need help when you reach a certain age. I would want to try for my own as well. Some people want a little one that looks like them or their s/o. If you can afford to try, I say use all the medical resources you can. Plenty of women have good eggs in their forties. She will probably end up having twins. Once you get older, you drop multiple eggs (God's way of saying hurry up).



Fertility declines greatly at 38.
Risk to mother more than double for gestational diabetes, htn, etc.
She would be considered a high risk pregnancy even if it occurred naturally.
Birth defects after 37, which was my main point increases.

The statistics are not in her favor for good eggs at 39 vs 25.


----------



## Ladybug09

KathyB said:


> Kandi is desperate and grabbing at anything that might produce a chance to keep Todd around.  She SHOULD know that having a baby - regardless of gender - doesn't keep a man around.  If that was the case, why isn't she still with Riley's father?  Down deep, Todd wants out, but he knows his money train will end if and when they split up, so right now, he's "going along" with anything Kandi wants, including this whole baby thing.


Then she'll be a single Mom of 2.


----------



## Ladybug09

addisonshopper said:


> I think *Kandi only wants a baby from Todd* anyhow. That's why she had that shizzle mapped out in that pre-nup she forced him to sign.  That's why he is not willing to give up his projects in la (and he shouldn't ). She gonna have that baby and kick him to the curb. I'm sure he knows that. And if mama Joyce on the picture I wouldn't want her handling my child with her old drunken bitter a$$ self. Good grief





KathyB said:


> I think (and this is only MHO),* that Kandi really wants the whole "white picket fence" scenario* that Kim ended up with.  I would be curious to know if she and Todd EVER discussed having their own children at any point during their courtship or engagement.  Todd behaves almost like this having a baby plan is all brand new information.




Both of these!


----------



## bag-princess

*Could It Be? Sheree Whitfield Teases Possible Real Housewives of Atlanta Return [Photo]*







Original housewife Sheree Whitfield has been absent from _The Real Housewives of Atlanta_ for several seasons now, but could she be making a grand return?
 Sheree took to Instagram to post the following photo, hinting that shes coming back to something.
Rumor has it that Sheree was in talks to return to _RHOA_ for season seven, but it never came to be.


http://www.lovebscott.com/news/coul...sible-real-housewives-of-atlanta-return-photo


----------



## Bentley1

I hope she comes back.


----------



## AECornell

Well we know she needs money.


----------



## Bentley1

AECornell said:


> Well we know she needs money.




Lol, that's for darn sure. [emoji1]


----------



## addisonshopper

I never liked her but would like to see her back.  She is good tv. Loved her fashions and shenanigans.


----------



## swags

addisonshopper said:


> I never liked her but would like to see her back.  She is good tv. Loved her fashions and shenanigans.


 
I liked her very first episode with the Louis Vuitton birthday cake and talking about some 7 figures. She was funny. Since Nene gets along with almost nobody, I wonder if her and Sheree will be faux okay with each other.


----------



## Ladybug09

Andy likes her. So she may be back.


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

I saw the First Look and Andy joked with NeNe that Sheree was there and coming out maybe that's what she's referring to?


----------



## mama13drama99

I'm watching last week's epi now...did NeNe say proudt (with the hard consonant t at the end) when she talked about how she felt after her first show?)


----------



## gr8onteej

OMG the reunion is going to be in 3 parts.


----------



## tatsu_k

where is Porscha?


----------



## tomz_grl

Lord with the eye rolling!


----------



## mama13drama99

Looks like Porsha is on her way out.

I don't give a damn what nobody says, Kandi can kick rocks, I WOULD NOT take my kids who are that young to prison!  And it don't matter to me if she knew what Apollo was doing or not...EYE WOULD NOT TAKE THEM!!!


----------



## mama13drama99

Phaedra just preached in one sentence!!! I do what the hell I want to where I pay the damn bills!!!


----------



## mama13drama99

Sorry Claudia fans...I do not like her!


----------



## mama13drama99

Porsha's make up looks strange!

It's amazing how they go from smoothing things over (that's as light as I could put it) to coming to reunion on 10!!!!


----------



## AECornell

Crap I missed the first half! I was Catfish'ing.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Love me some Ayden.  He makes the reunion show bearable....  such a cute kid and he loves some Andy Cohen


----------



## barbie444

Cynthia and Claudia MUST GO!!!


----------



## pink1

I don't like Claudia either.  And Cynthia is terrible on this reunion.


----------



## tomz_grl

barbie444 said:


> Cynthia and Claudia MUST GO!!!



Really? I was thinking everyone on the right couch should go. The constant eye rolling drives me crazy!!!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I'm waiting for Porsha's boob to fall out of her dress.


----------



## Graw

I watched the end, but from what I observed attacking Porsha and adding her grandfathers legacy with Selma is another awful low blow.  

Andy = Supreme Sh&t Stirrer

Ooh you won't say sorry Porsha? No! She just stated her reasons why Andy! :storm: 



mama13drama99 said:


> Sorry Claudia fans...I do not like her!



+1 Beyond rude, mean, snarky and provoking.  



mama13drama99 said:


> Porsha's make up looks strange!
> 
> It's amazing how they go from smoothing things over (that's as light as I could put it) to coming to reunion on 10!!!!



It was never smooth, Porsha and Phaedra played nice. 



barbie444 said:


> Cynthia and Claudia MUST GO!!!



Please Andy  +1



pink1 said:


> I don't like Claudia either.  And Cynthia is terrible on this reunion.



Cynthia is something else! She has a false sense of confidence with the left couch propping her up.



tomz_grl said:


> Really? I was thinking everyone on the right couch should go. The constant eye rolling drives me crazy!!!



Right couch is tired of the fake left couch. They don't want to get "ugly."  They prefer being graceful.  As graceful as they could be under attack from left couch.


----------



## Graw

addisonshopper said:


> I never liked her but would like to see her back.  She is good tv. Loved her fashions and shenanigans.





swags said:


> I liked her very first episode with the Louis Vuitton birthday cake and talking about some 7 figures. She was funny. Since Nene gets along with almost nobody, I wonder if her and Sheree will be faux okay with each other.





Ladybug09 said:


> Andy likes her. So she may be back.



Sheree still has the best 1 liner of RH history: Who goin' check me boo?


----------



## mama13drama99

^ I thought pheadra and Kenya had smoothed things over. The rest...I guess they were up in the air.  Porsha and Claudia planned their trip and made it seem like they were putting bygones in the past. Cynthia mentioned getting along with Porsha on the trip. She also made it seem like she wasn't upset with Pheadra.


----------



## michie

mama13drama99 said:


> Sorry Claudia fans...I do not like her!



I don't like her, either. I see she served no purpose except being the court jester tonight...


----------



## Graw

mama13drama99 said:


> ^ I thought pheadra and Kenya had smoothed things over. The rest...I guess they were up in the air.  Porsha and Claudia planned their trip and made it seem like they were putting bygones in the past. Cynthia mentioned getting along with Porsha on the trip. She also made it seem like she wasn't upset with Pheadra.



Faux-harmony


----------



## zaara10

tomz_grl said:


> Really? I was thinking everyone on the right couch should go. The constant eye rolling drives me crazy!!!




+1! I like that the left side has a self-deprecating kind of humor whereas the right side has (to quote kandi)  "a stank sense of superiority." Lol. They seem to see no fault w/ themselves & are haters w/ a chip on their shoulder. 
Claudia had some good one liners.


----------



## shoegal

Just wondering with all these shows - so being an actual housewife is no longer a requirement? Even if divorced during the show that I get but I don't get Kenya, Claudia or Brandi. I don't watch NY so I don't know who is on that show anymore.


----------



## lulilu

Nene came out saying she wasn't going to admit responsibility for anything with her "it's my fault" response to everything.  That was how she planned to shut down anyone who criticized her.


----------



## sgj99

lulilu said:


> Nene came out saying she wasn't going to admit responsibility for anything with her "it's my fault" response to everything.  That was how she planned to shut down anyone who criticized her.



and she sure did look foolish and smug doing that.  her attitude is so bad, she's not fun to watch at all.   she seems to think she's above the whole "Housewives" thing now.  it will be interesting to see when she falls off her pedestal because everyone does sooner or later.


----------



## bag-princess

mama13drama99 said:


> Phaedra just preached in one sentence!!! *I do what the hell I want to where I pay the damn bills!!!*



she was really preaching!!!!




mama13drama99 said:


> Sorry Claudia fans...I do not like her!




she can leave with the quickness!!!





DC-Cutie said:


> Love me some Ayden.  He makes the reunion show bearable....  such a cute kid and he loves some Andy Cohen




and Andy loooooves him!!! they get along like old friends.





barbie444 said:


> Cynthia and Claudia MUST GO!!!



cynthia is soooo desperate to try and amp it up to get her some drama and story!

what is wrong with that hair and make-up???  did she do it herself?   





sgj99 said:


> and she sure did look foolish and smug doing that.  her attitude is so bad, she's not fun to watch at all.   she seems to think she's above the whole "Housewives" thing now.  it will be interesting to see when she falls off her pedestal because everyone does sooner or later.





she did not look anymore foolish than all those other biddies placing all the blame on her!  kandi sitting there looking like blow fish waiting to explode at any given moment! 
and people have been predicting that fall for nene for years. bloop!


----------



## sgj99

i think she looks miserable and her negativity just oozes out of her pores.  Phaedra comes in second place with the attitude issues.  just my observations ...


----------



## DC-Cutie

shoegal said:


> Just wondering with all these shows - so being an actual housewife is no longer a requirement? Even if divorced during the show that I get but I don't get Kenya, Claudia or Brandi. I don't watch NY so I don't know who is on that show anymore.


 
It was never a requirement from the beginning - Lauri and Jo from OC weren't married. Kandi wasn't married when she joined, neither was Kim


each franchise has single ladies.


----------



## DC-Cutie

that Civil Rights/Selma bit Kenya was going for was so frigging stupid!


Andy calling her out for financing her own series that hasn't even received a green light - priceless.


Cynthia's wig looked parched, I just wanted to spritz it down with some water mixed with conditioner and oil.


I do agree with Phaedra, taking small children to prison.  It's not like you just make an appt and go, you gotta wait in line and get searched like everyone else. Not an easy process with small ones.


----------



## shoegal

DC-Cutie said:


> It was never a requirement from the beginning - Lauri and Jo from OC weren't married. Kandi wasn't married when she joined, neither was Kim
> 
> 
> each franchise has single ladies.




True but werent they both in relationships?


----------



## DC-Cutie

shoegal said:


> True but werent they both in relationships?


 
Lauri wasn't


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> that Civil Rights/Selma bit Kenya was going for was so frigging stupid!
> 
> 
> Andy calling her out for financing her own series that hasn't even received a green light - priceless.
> 
> 
> Cynthia's wig looked parched, I just wanted to spritz it down with some water mixed with conditioner and oil.
> 
> 
> I do agree with Phaedra, taking small children to prison.  It's not like you just make an appt and go, you gotta wait in line and get searched like everyone else. Not an easy process with small ones.



And did you hear Kandi say, "I've been to that prison in Kentucky Several times...." dang, what kind of people is she hanging around??!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> And did you hear Kandi say, "I've been to that prison in Kentucky Several times...." dang, what kind of people is she hanging around??!!


 
who the heck knows!  lol  Oh, Wait, was TI in prison in KY?  Maybe she went their with Tiny to visit when he was locked up.


I bet you she didn't take Riley there as a baby/toddler.


----------



## barbie444

I didn't have a problem with Claudia until the ambush situation with Nene at Phaedra's event. I thought she was very aggressive and honestly being a bully. Nene is no saint but Claudia clearly wanted a reaction and a confrontation. She looked like a ross model last night


----------



## sgj99

i'm done with this franchise.  not one of these ladies has the lifestyle and wealth i want to see.  i watch for the clothes, the shoes and bags, the restaurants - the whole package.  i hate how these women dress and all they do is fight with each other.  done!


----------



## Sassys

shoegal said:


> Just wondering with all these shows - so being an actual housewife is no longer a requirement? Even if divorced during the show that I get but I don't get Kenya, Claudia or Brandi. I don't watch NY so I don't know who is on that show anymore.


 
It was never a requirement. from the very beginning of the Franchise not all the women were married. Laurie form OC was not married, Jo was engaged, Bethenny from NYC was not married. Kim from ATL was not married and neither was Sheree.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> that Civil Rights/Selma bit Kenya was going for was so frigging stupid!
> 
> 
> Andy calling her out for financing her own series that hasn't even received a green light - priceless.
> 
> 
> Cynthia's wig looked parched, I just wanted to spritz it down with some water mixed with conditioner and oil.
> 
> 
> *I do agree with Phaedra, taking small children to prison.  It's not like you just make an appt and go, you gotta wait in line and get searched like everyone else. Not an easy process with small ones*.


 
This! I would have also said, you do what you want with your child, and I will do what I want with mine. Next Question.

What I don't understand is her reason for not divorcing him yet. She claims it will affect the boys. Uh, I agree with not taking them to a prison, but wouldn't that affect them as well. They may hate you for divorcing their father, but they may also hate you for bringing them there or not bringing them there. Why stay with him? Daddy was a crook, and we don't roll like that, so I divorced him.


----------



## zaara10

lulilu said:


> Nene came out saying she wasn't going to admit responsibility for anything with her "it's my fault" response to everything.  That was how she planned to shut down anyone who criticized her.




I can't stand when people try use that in an argument. The whole sarcastic "yup, sure it's all my fault. Everything is my fault, you're right." Ugh!!!!! People who use that aren't listening to anything you're trying to tell them & they sure as hell aren't actually taking responsibility for anything. It's just a bullsh!t defense mechanism. I just wanted to shake nene & tell her to stfu, listen, process, reflect & speak thoughtfully!


----------



## mama13drama99

Ladybug09 said:


> And did you hear Kandi say, "I've been to that prison in Kentucky Several times...." dang, what kind of people is she hanging around??!!







DC-Cutie said:


> who the heck knows!  lol  Oh, Wait, was TI in prison in KY?  Maybe she went their with Tiny to visit when he was locked up.
> 
> 
> I bet you she didn't take Riley there as a baby/toddler.




As if she's law and order on the subject! So freggig what she's been there several times! I can imagine that it has to be a tough decision to weigh.  For those that do take their children to visit the (other) parent, as long as it works for the kids, then great!!!  For those that don't take them, I don't believe they should be looked upon as a villain. I don't think Pheadra is totally a "victim" (if that's even the right word), but I don't understand the public's sentiment about her not taking those children to see Apollo.  I also don't understand her not filing for divorce yet, but hopefully she will soon (I'm holding out hope that there's some rationale reason or advice she's following...FOR THE PRESENT MOMENT...and not having a story line either). 

I wish he would stop calling the rest of the cast and discussing her!  Call about your business and all but stop discussing her and those children.  Why is Bravo making him out to be one that needs the public's sympathy I won't understand.  And for Kandi/Todd and Cynthia/Peter to allow him to call and paint the picture of "poor me, I just want to see my kids" just shows how foolish they are!!! If they choose to support him and take his calls, that's perfectly okay since he and those two men in particular had a relationship. But the four of them are far too old to not know the ins and outs of how stuff works (the right way). It'd be nothing for me to say, "Hey, listen bruh, I support you and I'm here when you need me (within limits), but out of respect for my relationship with Pheadra, it's best if we leave her off the table". And if he don't honor that then I'd have to dial back my support.


----------



## Bentley1

bag-princess said:


> she was really preaching!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she can leave with the quickness!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Andy loooooves him!!! they get along like old friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cynthia is soooo desperate to try and amp it up to get her some drama and story!
> 
> what is wrong with that hair and make-up???  did she do it herself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she did not look anymore foolish than all those other biddies placing all the blame on her!  kandi sitting there looking like blow fish waiting to explode at any given moment!
> and people have been predicting that fall for nene for years. bloop!




Yes to everything. 
Cynthia looked a mess with the hair and makeup. And I'm just sick of her new attitude, I'm gonna need her to leave the show. She's fake, annoying and boring. I'm done with her. 
She can take Claudia's boring, confrontational self right along with her. Claudia was nothing but a nuisance this whole season. She grated on my nerves the entire season. 
LOL about Kandi. She really did look like a blowfish about to burst. She's on my last nerve as well. Sick of her. 
I'm still there with Nene, smugness and all. She acts that way with these women bc they deserve it. I truly don't believe she runs around in real life, off the show, bragging and talking about her money & opportunities. Any time she's shown with non cast members, she appears humble and gracious for the most part. I only see the smugness and bragging with these women. 
I'm still cool with Phaedra & Porsha. 
The left couch needs to go. I'm ok with Kenya bc she can be entertaining at times. 
Please bring Sheree back!


----------



## mama13drama99

barbie444 said:


> I didn't have a problem with Claudia until the ambush situation with Nene at Phaedra's event. I thought she was very aggressive and honestly being a bully. Nene is no saint but Claudia clearly wanted a reaction and a confrontation. She looked like a ross model last night




[emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] @ "looked like a Ross model"!!!!  She sure did. And always does.


----------



## Ladybug09

mama13drama99 said:


> As if she's law and order on the subject! So freggig what she's been there several times! I can imagine that it has to be a tough decision to weigh.  For those that do take their children to visit the (other) parent, as long as it works for the kids, then great!!!  For those that don't take them, I don't believe they should be looked upon as a villain. I don't think Pheadra is totally a "victim" (if that's even the right word), but I don't understand the public's sentiment about her not taking those children to see Apollo.  I also don't understand her not filing for divorce yet, but hopefully she will soon (I'm holding out hope that there's some rationale reason or advice she's following...FOR THE PRESENT MOMENT...and not having a story line either).
> 
> I wish he would stop calling the rest of the cast and discussing her!  Call about your business and all but stop discussing her and those children.  Why is Bravo making him out to be one that needs the public's sympathy I won't understand.  And for Kandi/Todd and Cynthia/Peter to allow him to call and paint the picture of "poor me, I just want to see my kids" just shows how foolish they are!!! If they choose to support him and take his calls, that's perfectly okay since he and those two men in particular had a relationship. But the four of them are far too old to not know the ins and outs of how stuff works (the right way). It'd be nothing for me to say, "Hey, listen bruh, I support you and I'm here when you need me (within limits), but out of respect for my relationship with Pheadra, it's best if we leave her off the table". And if he don't honor that then I'd have to dial back my support.



Great post!


----------



## AECornell

My first thought when the reunion came on was "God, nene is such a b*tch!" She looks so smug and I just can't stand her.



sgj99 said:


> and she sure did look foolish and smug doing that.  her attitude is so bad, she's not fun to watch at all.   she seems to think she's above the whole "Housewives" thing now.  it will be interesting to see when she falls off her pedestal because everyone does sooner or later.


----------



## sgj99

zaara10 said:


> I can't stand when people try use that in an argument. The whole sarcastic "yup, sure it's all my fault. Everything is my fault, you're right." Ugh!!!!! People who use that aren't listening to anything you're trying to tell them & they sure as hell aren't actually taking responsibility for anything. *It's just a bullsh!t defense mechanism*. I just wanted to shake nene & tell her to stfu, listen, process, reflect & speak thoughtfully!





AECornell said:


> My first thought when the reunion came on was "God, nene is such a b*tch!" She looks so smug and I just can't stand her.



she sat down on that couch and knew that her agenda was:  "it's all my fault - you're right."  and it sounded so ridiculous to me.  Nene from season 1 and 2 was fun, she laughed and had a good time, she was fun to watch.  since then she has progressively become more angry, negative, miserable and egotistical.  i'm not crazy about the other women but Nene really grates on my nerves these days.


----------



## lovesbmw

zaara10 said:


> I can't stand when people try use that in an argument. The whole sarcastic "yup, sure it's all my fault. Everything is my fault, you're right." Ugh!!!!! People who use that aren't listening to anything you're trying to tell them & they sure as hell aren't actually taking responsibility for anything. It's just a bullsh!t defense mechanism. I just wanted to shake nene & tell her to stfu, listen, process, reflect & speak thoughtfully!


I think NENE thinks she is above and better than anyone else on Real Housewives, just watching her makes me cringe.


----------



## swags

I think the other ladies get under Nene's skin and she is trying to act like she doesn't care. She gets on their nerves too. 
I think its time to recast Cynthia, Claudia and Kandi. 
Also, why didn't Andy ask Porsha if it was a male or female who Kordell cheated with?


----------



## GoldengirlNY

Yes I agree. Nene cares but is trying to be unbothered. I would love if Cynthia and Claudia did not return.


----------



## GoldengirlNY

swags said:


> I think the other ladies get under Nene's skin and she is trying to act like she doesn't care. She gets on their nerves too.
> I think its time to recast Cynthia, Claudia and Kandi.
> Also, why didn't Andy ask Porsha if it was a male or female who Kordell cheated with?




Lol at female or male![emoji23] ShadyAndy wasn't ready to open that can of worms.


----------



## michie

Everybody (especially viewers) are over this show, so I can see why NeNe is, too. The fake trips, the "characters" brought in to bring drama, etc...it's tired. There was nothing entertaining about this season. It was just cattiness and BS, IMO. I would be rolling my eyes and ready to go, too. Hasn't NeNe wanted off the show for a minute and she just stays because they pay her more? Dead end job.


----------



## DC-Cutie

the show now consist of:


talking about each other
getting together to let everybody know that everybody talks about each other
trips to exotic destinations dressed like they going to the club
getting together for lunch, but don't eat


that's about it


----------



## michie

^Right! That sh!t is tired. I stopped watching and tuned in to the reunion and that was just another hour wasted. SMH. Over it.


----------



## tomz_grl

DC-Cutie said:


> the show now consist of:
> 
> 
> talking about each other
> getting together to let everybody know that everybody talks about each other
> trips to exotic destinations dressed like they going to the club
> getting together for lunch, but don't eat
> 
> 
> that's about it


 


And product placement for the crap they want to sell.


----------



## zaara10

tomz_grl said:


> And product placement for the crap they want to sell.




Yes, I was gonna add this too! Showcasing their "businesses"


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> Everybody (especially viewers) are over this show, so I can see why NeNe is, too. *The fake trips, the "characters" brought in to bring drama, etc...it's tired.* *There was nothing entertaining about this season.* It was just cattiness and BS, IMO. I would be rolling my eyes and ready to go, too. Hasn't NeNe wanted off the show for a minute and she just stays because they pay her more? Dead end job.



yes ma'am!!!!   we have all said every day after the show how we are tired of all this so it would stand to reason anyone actually going through it would be,too!  this season was awful!!




DC-Cutie said:


> the show now consist of:
> 
> 
> talking about each other
> getting together to let everybody know that everybody talks about each other
> trips to exotic destinations dressed like they going to the club - *TO TALK ABOUT EACH OTHER*
> getting together for lunch, but don't eat * TO TALK ABOUT EACH OTHER*
> 
> 
> that's about it




yea that is it in a nutshell - just added in a couple points for you!


----------



## GaudyGirl

Specter? I guess Porsha snatched a ghost out of Kenya's hand last year.  O.o


----------



## Swanky

Is she kidding me?? SHE was single on this show for a bit! lol!

*Girl, bye? NeNe Leakes refuses to return to Real Housewives of Atlanta unless Bravo fires the negative, unmarried ladies *

 NeNe  Leakes refuses to return for the eighth season of Real Housewives of  Atlanta unless Bravo execs fires the negative, unmarried ladies.
That would mean getting rid of regulars Kenya Moore, Phaedra Parks, Claudia Jordan, and supporting castmate Porsha Williams.
'The  show is called "Housewives," isn't it? So you need to be married to be  on the show,' the 47-year-old reality star declared on Monday's Live! with Kelly and Michael.







    'The show is called "Housewives,"  isn't it?' NeNe Leakes refuses to return for the eighth season of Real  Housewives of Atlanta unless Bravo execs fires the negative, unmarried  ladies

The  mother-of-two famously wed her real estate investor husband Gregg twice  (in 1997 and 2013), and they have a 16-year-old son Brentt.
'I would be happy to do the show until the wheels fall off,' NeNe told Us Weekly Thursday.
'But  I just can't do the show with people who are just so damn  negative...And people who come on the show and they're willing to do  anything! I want to work with people who have some respect and some  limitations.'  





'You need to be married to be on the  show': That would mean getting rid of regulars Claudia Jordan (L), Kenya  Moore (M), Phaedra Parks (2-R), and supporting castmate Porsha Williams  (R)

The  mother-of-two famously wed her real estate investor husband Gregg twice  (in 1997 and 2013), and they have a 16-year-old son Brentt






    NeNe told Us Weekly Thursday: 'I would  be happy to do the show until the wheels fall off, but I just can't do  the show with people who are just so damn negative'

    Leakes - born Linnethia Johnson - continued: 'Like, Jesus Christ, every time I pull up do I have to have my wig snatched off?'
Leakes  - born Linnethia Johnson - continued: 'It's so negative you get in your  car and you're like, "Oh my god! Like, Jesus Christ, every time I pull  up do I have to have my wig snatched off?"'
The  Glee guest star was referencing incidents like last year's sixth season  reunion where Porsha had a hair-pulling catfight with Kenya.
The  hot-tempered 33-year-old - who's now a Dish Nation Host - was charged  with one misdemeanor count of simple battery and posted a $2K bond.   











Yikes! The hot-tempered 33-year-old -  who's now a Dish Nation Host - was charged with one misdemeanor count of  simple battery and posted a $2K bond

'I'm so over it. And honestly, I would be happy to come back if we could find the right girls to be on the show,' said NeNe.
'If  the show stays this way, I just can't see myself doing it because it's  just so stressful, and who wants to work in a stressful environment?'
On  April 1, the Broadway thespian and her former co-star Kim Zolciak  announced their Bravo road trip spin-off - NeNe and Kim: The Road to  Riches - which premieres later this year.     






    Blonde ambition: On April 1, the  Broadway thespian and her former co-star Kim Zolciak announced their  Bravo road trip spin-off - NeNe and Kim: The Road to Riches - which  premieres later this year

Leakes  is also still in talks to replace Kathy Griffin/Kelly Osbourne on E!'s  Fashion Police following her entertaining guest gig in 2013.
The  former Dancing with the Stars contestant can be seen in the second part  of RHOA's seventh season reunion, which airs Sunday on Bravo.





    RIP Joan Rivers: Leakes is also still  in talks to replace Kathy Griffin/Kelly Osbourne on E!'s Fashion Police  following her entertaining guest gig in 2013






    Boop! The former Dancing with the  Stars contestant can be seen in the second part of RHOA's seventh season  reunion, which airs Sunday on Bravo


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-negative-unmarried-ladies.html#ixzz3YpavZvpy
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## mama13drama99

^ 
1) In the picture with Kim, NeNe looks like a drag queen.

2) I am #TeamNeNe most days, but she's gone too far with this stunt!  The bottom line is if there isn't beef, there isn't a show.  That's what lots of folks tune in for. 

3) Fashion Police?  I can't see it and I really do hope not!  She has great one liners and comeback and all, but I think some of the stuff, if not most, is pre-planned and rehearsed.  I don't think she has the ability to pull off FP.  I don't watch it and her joining the cast wouldn't not encourage me to become a new viewer!


----------



## swags

Phaedra is still married. I think Nene would be okay with her staying.  I would like to see Claudia go and Kenya can twirl off the show too. Sometimes she was funny but 3 seasons of her is enough. I think its also time for Cynthia and Kandi to go too.


----------



## Bentley1

What the heck, that would mean Porsha would have to go and, possibly soon, Phaedra too. Aren't they her "friends." 

So she just expects everyone
To go except for her, Cynthia and Kandi? At this rate, Kandi is going to be single soon too. Last season she was saying Cynthia needed to go. She's all over the place. I do believe Claudia needs to kick rocks, like yesterday. I can live with the rest for now. 

Bring back Sheree! [emoji16]


----------



## Ladybug09

I like Claudia!


----------



## mama13drama99

I would not mind Sheree coming back...even with the house and clothing lines being flops! And if she comes back can Dwight come back too? Especially if he had he nose corrected/improved?


----------



## Bentley1

mama13drama99 said:


> I would not mind Sheree coming back...even with the house and clothing lines being flops! And if she comes back can Dwight come back too? Especially if he had he nose corrected/improved?



Lol, the flops were what made her funny though, the poor thing was a bit delusional. "She by Sheree" and "Chateau Sheree," were basically constructs of her mind.


----------



## GaudyGirl

mama13drama99 said:


> ^
> 
> 3) Fashion Police?  I can't see it and I really do hope not!  She has great one liners and comeback and all, but I think some of the stuff, if not most, is pre-planned and rehearsed.  I don't think she has the ability to pull off FP.  I don't watch it and her joining the cast wouldn't not encourage me to become a new viewer!



Well, let's be real, Fashion Police is all about "canned humor". Every joke Joan Rivers made was contrived and rehearsed. I do, however, think you should know something about fashion and have an IQ higher than that of a potato to be a good candidate for hosting a fashion commentary show.


----------



## mama13drama99

GaudyGirl said:


> Well, let's be real, Fashion Police is all about "canned humor". Every joke Joan Rivers made was contrived and rehearsed. I do, however, think you should know something about fashion and have an IQ higher than that of a potato to be a good candidate for hosting a fashion commentary show.




Yeah, that's what I was thinking.  I mentioned NeNe and her one liners because they have hundred me tremendously, but I just don't see her having the chops for it.  Hey, if we're wrong, then that'll be another great accomplishment for her.  To be fair, she probably think she KNOWS something, probably more than something, about fashion (she is a "designer" with her own line feathered on HSN or QVC).  Heck I do too! Majority of this forum probably does too in some sense. But I don't think what NeNe think she knows will be enough. I am certain what I believe I know would not be.  And I am #TeamNeNe on most days, so my critique is in love (Ha!).


----------



## br00kelynx

Please we NEED Dwight and Sheree! If only one then Dwight...


----------



## bag-princess

GaudyGirl said:


> Well, let's be real, Fashion Police is all about "canned humor". Every joke Joan Rivers made was contrived and rehearsed.* I do, however, think you should know something about fashion and have an IQ higher than that of a potato to be a good candidate for hosting a fashion commentary show.*




which is why i never understood why Kelly Osborne was on it!!  i mean damn - if she can be then so can Nene!  at least she can say she DOES have a fashion line.  what did kelly have???





br00kelynx said:


> Please we NEED Dwight and Sheree! If only one then Dwight...




i do so miss Dwight!!


----------



## swags

br00kelynx said:


> Please we NEED Dwight and Sheree! If only one then Dwight...


 
Remember when Dwight announced Phaedra at her baby shower? It was her first season on the show and she came out with flowers on top of her head. Those were the days.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ladybug09 said:


> I like Claudia!


 Me too..I think we are the only ones, lol..


----------



## zaara10

Sweetpea83 said:


> Me too..I think we are the only ones, lol..




Me too. I like Claudia's self-deprecating humor. She's down for a good laugh at her own expense; doesn't take herself too seriously. She also seems to want to get along w/ ppl but can't deal w/ the phoniness & ppl thinking they're better than others (which I can't stand either). 

Re: nene joining FP. She is not witty or fashionable enough (neither was kelly Osborne). Nene also uses this annoying fake voice when she's reading from a promoter or something vs. speaking naturally.


----------



## Swanky

I like Claudia a lot!  She may be the only one I don't want them to fire, lol!


----------



## GaudyGirl

bag-princess said:


> which is why i never understood why Kelly Osborne was on it!!  i mean damn - if she can be then so can Nene!  at least she can say she DOES have a fashion line.  what did kelly have???



Oh, for sure. Kelly isn't qualified to judge pig race.


----------



## GoGlam

Fire NeNe.. She has jumped the shark. She's not funny, original nor interesting. It's painful to look at her and her struggle wigs.


----------



## Sassys

So married women can't be negative? So stupid. She was single for awhile as well.


----------



## Ladybug09

zaara10 said:


> Me too. I like Claudia's self-deprecating humor. She's down for a good laugh at her own expense; doesn't take herself too seriously. She also seems to want to get along w/ ppl but can't deal w/ the phoniness & ppl thinking they're better than others (which I can't stand either).
> 
> Re: nene joining FP. She is not witty or fashionable enough (neither was kelly Osborne). Nene also uses this annoying fake voice when she's reading from a promoter or something vs. speaking naturally.






she thinks she has to talk "proper".




Sweetpea83 said:


> Me too..I think we are the only ones, lol..


Lol


----------



## bag-princess

*Cynthia Bailey: If Peter Was Cheating on Me, I Would Know About It*






*Cynthia Bailey* continues to defend her husband *Peter Thomas* against accusations that he was cheating on her with several women in Atlanta.




Her Real Housewives of Atlanta co-star Porsha Williams said as much  on the show during a conversation with fellow housewife Phaedra Parks.  Bailey confronted Williams about it, and she and Parks both stood by  their statements that Thomas was not being faithful.
 Now Bailey has taken to her blog to set the record straight.


 If Peter was cheating on me, I would know about it. Any woman that  has been with my husband (knowing that he is a married man) is not going  to keep it a secret. They are going to tell someone. Women with no  self-value or integrity will always go out of their way to make sure the  wife finds out. In their small minds, its a victory.
 She also addressed Parks claim that Thomas was having an affair with women from his Bar One restaurant.


 Peter is the most accessible husband on the show. Tons of women walk  through the doors of Bar One and Sports One every day. It is his job to  be cordial and take pictures with them if requested. If he is too nice,  he is flirting with them. If he is too standoffish, he is an ahole.  Most of the women are genuine fans, but some do have agendas.  Regardless, they have the opportunity to meet him, shake his hand, hug  him, and take a picture with him.








http://blackamericaweb.com/2015/05/...ter-was-cheating-on-me-i-would-know-about-it/



-----------








she better not EVER say anything about Porsha being dumb again after this!!  she is a big fool if she believes that ish!!   he didn't want his own apartment for Bible study meetings.


----------



## zaara10

Wait, so nene challenged Kenya to donate $20K to Detroit public schools at the last reunion, Kenya actually donated but Nene didn't? And now nene's saying that Kenya made a mockery out of it by posting it on Twitter. And she sarcastically is saying she doesn't have the money to make a donation... I just can't w/ nene anymore. She's so petty & disgusting.


----------



## swags

bag-princess said:


> *Cynthia Bailey: If Peter Was Cheating on Me, I Would Know About It*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cynthia Bailey* continues to defend her husband *Peter Thomas* against accusations that he was cheating on her with several women in Atlanta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her Real Housewives of Atlanta co-star Porsha Williams said as much  on the show during a conversation with fellow housewife Phaedra Parks.  Bailey confronted Williams about it, and she and Parks both stood by  their statements that Thomas was not being faithful.
> Now Bailey has taken to her blog to set the record straight.
> 
> 
> If Peter was cheating on me, I would know about it. Any woman that  has been with my husband (knowing that he is a married man) is not going  to keep it a secret. They are going to tell someone. Women with no  self-value or integrity will always go out of their way to make sure the  wife finds out. In their small minds, its a victory.
> She also addressed Parks claim that Thomas was having an affair with women from his Bar One restaurant.
> 
> 
> Peter is the most accessible husband on the show. Tons of women walk  through the doors of Bar One and Sports One every day. It is his job to  be cordial and take pictures with them if requested. If he is too nice,  he is flirting with them. If he is too standoffish, he is an ahole.  Most of the women are genuine fans, but some do have agendas.  Regardless, they have the opportunity to meet him, shake his hand, hug  him, and take a picture with him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://blackamericaweb.com/2015/05/...ter-was-cheating-on-me-i-would-know-about-it/
> 
> 
> 
> -----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she better not EVER say anything about Porsha being dumb again after this!!  she is a big fool if she believes that ish!!   he didn't want his own apartment for Bible study meetings.


Agree. When she found out on camera that he went into the coffee business and didn't tell her........ certainly, he will get away with cheating.


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> Agree. When she found out on camera that he went into the coffee business and didn't tell her........ certainly, he will get away with cheating.




and don't forget the $$$ car he bought without telling her and she found out about it.


----------



## swags

bag-princess said:


> and don't forget the $$$ car he bought without telling her and she found out about it.


 She does not stand up to him at all.  He acts like the man of the house and his word is final but is he bringing in any income? Has she had to fund all of his ventures?


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> She does not stand up to him at all.  He acts like the man of the house and his word is final but is he bringing in any income? Has she had to fund all of his ventures?




of course she has given him money for his business ventures - and lost some of it but she always claims that is what a wife is supposed to do.  support her husband.  and yet when she was doing her big grand opening for her modeling agency where was peter???  no where to be found because he did not have time for it!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> *Cynthia Bailey: &#8216;If Peter Was Cheating on Me, I Would Know About It&#8217;*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cynthia Bailey* continues to defend her husband *Peter Thomas* against accusations that he was cheating on her with several women in Atlanta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her &#8220;Real Housewives of Atlanta&#8221; co-star Porsha Williams said as much  on the show during a conversation with fellow housewife Phaedra Parks.  Bailey confronted Williams about it, and she and Parks both stood by  their statements that Thomas was not being faithful.
> Now Bailey has taken to her blog to set the record straight.
> 
> 
> &#8220;If Peter was cheating on me, I would know about it. Any woman that  has been with my husband (knowing that he is a married man) is not going  to keep it a secret. They are going to tell someone. Women with no  self-value or integrity will always go out of their way to make sure the  wife finds out. In their small minds, it&#8217;s a victory.&#8221;
> She also addressed Parks&#8217; claim that Thomas was having an affair with women from his Bar One restaurant.
> 
> 
> &#8220;Peter is the most accessible husband on the show. Tons of women walk  through the doors of Bar One and Sports One every day. It is his job to  be cordial and take pictures with them if requested. If he is too nice,  he is flirting with them. If he is too standoffish, he is an a&#8211;hole.  Most of the women are genuine fans, but some do have agendas.  Regardless, they have the opportunity to meet him, shake his hand, hug  him, and take a picture with him.&#8221;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://blackamericaweb.com/2015/05/...ter-was-cheating-on-me-i-would-know-about-it/
> 
> 
> 
> -----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she better not EVER say anything about Porsha being dumb again after this!!  she is a big fool if she believes that ish!!   he didn't want his own apartment for Bible study meetings.



Lmao!! Bible Study 

It has been my observation that black mistresses never open their mouths. Besides Jesse Jackson, I can't think of one black man who had a black mistress who opened her mouth (especially if she is getting something out of it). Sorry, but it's usually white women who talk and black women stay in their lane, didn't Porsha say she found out after her divorce Kordell cheated? Cynthia is just plain stupid.


----------



## Bentley1

Cynthia is scared of Peter, that's why she won't stand up to him. He's a nasty little man.


----------



## Sassys

Bentley1 said:


> Cynthia is scared of Peter, that's why she won't stand up to him. He's a nasty little man.



This! Now I have never found Cynthia to be this beauty everyone seems to see, but she can do so much better than Peter. It really breaks my heart when women settle.


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> This! Now I have never found Cynthia to be this beauty everyone seems to see, but she can do so much better than Peter. It really breaks my heart when women settle.




She's an attractive lady, definitely not a great beauty in my eyes either. But she could have done infinitely better than Peter.

I honestly can't think of 1 redeeming quality that guy has, he is a woman's worst nightmare on all counts. Cynthia really scraped the bottom of the barrel to bring that one up.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Lmao!! Bible Study
> 
> *It has been my observation that black mistresses never open their mouths.* Besides Jesse Jackson, I can't think of one black man who had a black mistress who opened her mouth (especially if she is getting something out of it). Sorry, but it's usually white women who talk and black women stay in their lane, didn't Porsha say she found out after her divorce Kordell cheated? Cynthia is just plain stupid.




i am so glad someone else has finally said this!  





Bentley1 said:


> She's an attractive lady, definitely not a great beauty in my eyes either.* But she could have done infinitely better than Peter.
> *
> I honestly can't think of 1 redeeming quality that guy has, he is a woman's worst nightmare on all counts. Cynthia really scraped the bottom of the barrel to bring that one up.






peter is pathetic!!  i don't know what was going on with her at the time that made her think "ok he will do!"  because i wouldn't have given him the correct time of day.  i do believe that those words are going to come back and slap her upside the head one day.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> i am so glad someone else has finally said this!
> .



I have said this for years. And no one has yet to show me otherwise. 

I have learned on this board I am going to say whatever I want, whether people agree or not. As long as I am not disrespectful to others I will keep saying what is on my mind lol. Like or not, Sassy is not losing sleep over if people agree or don't like what I say.

The only time a black mistress opens her mouth is if the check stops coming. She will keep quiet for years to come.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I have said this for years. And no one has yet to show me otherwise.
> 
> *I have learned on this board I am going to say whatever I want, whether people agree or not. As long as I am not disrespectful to others I will keep saying what is on my mind lol. Like or not, Sassy is not losing sleep over if people agree or don't like what I say.*
> 
> The only time a black mistress opens her mouth is if the check stops coming. She will keep quiet for years to come*.*





i've noticed this!:giggles:   birds of a feather. 


and ITA with you last sentence!  when the well runs dry is when the trouble starts.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> i've noticed this!:giggles:   birds of a feather.
> 
> 
> and ITA with you last sentence!  when the well runs dry is when the trouble starts.



I have discussed this topic with white, black, Latino and Asian friends. We all agree, you never hear a black mistress running to the media or running her mouth if she is the mistress.

One friend said Chris Brown. Nope. He and whatever that girl's name is breakup so many times who knows when that baby was conceived AND that woman kept her mouth shut until she wanted more money. Another friend said Mathew Knowles. Nope, he and Tina were only married on paper so they were not mistresses and again kept quiet until they wanted more money.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I have discussed this topic with white, black, Latino and Asian friends. We all agree, you never hear a black mistress running to the media or running her mouth if she is the mistress.
> 
> One friend said Chris Brown. Nope. He and whatever that girl's name is breakup so many times who knows when that baby was conceived AND that woman kept her mouth shut until she wanted more money. Another friend said Mathew Knowles. Nope, he and Tina were only married on paper so they were not mistresses and again kept quiet until they wanted more money.


 
wrong....


this chick was black and the mistress.  


http://nypost.com/2010/01/22/jilted-mistress-proclaims-love-for-exec-ex-with-billboard/


----------



## swags

I'm thinking, a mistress of Peter kept quiet, cause it's Peter!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> wrong....
> 
> 
> this chick was black and the mistress.
> 
> 
> http://nypost.com/2010/01/22/jilted-mistress-proclaims-love-for-exec-ex-with-billboard/



Wow, you actually found one. I will have to show the ladies this at brunch tomorrow


----------



## AECornell

And V. Stiviano. Or does she not count because she's black/Mexican?


----------



## Love4H

swags said:


> I'm thinking, a mistress of Peter kept quiet, cause it's Peter!



 Exactly.
He's abusive, emotionally for sure. But I'm guessing he's physically  abusive too.
My first ex husband was controlling and abusive and I can see this clearly in Peter.
Poor Cynthia is not stupid, she is just in denial. He has destroyed her self esteem and controls her emotionally and financially, even though it's her money. 
She needs help from a professional to get out from that relationship ASAP.


----------



## Sassys

AECornell said:


> And V. Stiviano. Or does she not count because she's black/Mexican?



Not technically black


----------



## DC-Cutie

AECornell said:


> And V. Stiviano. Or does she not count because she's black/Mexican?


 


Sassys said:


> Not technically black


 
da heck.  Ok now, you are biracial, if someone said 'Sassy is black/white' are you not technically black, too?


----------



## AECornell

I was being sarcastic. I think the whole discussion is sort of ridiculous.



DC-Cutie said:


> da heck.  Ok now, you are biracial, if someone said 'Sassy is black/white' are you not technically black, too?


----------



## DC-Cutie

AECornell said:


> I was being sarcastic.* I think the whole discussion is sort of ridiculous*.


 
pretty much - LOL


I misquoted you by accident - sorry.  My last statement was referring to Sassy's 'not technically black' because lordt knows I don't know what that means


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> da heck.  Ok now, you are biracial, if someone said 'Sassy is black/white' are you not technically black, too?



Lol. You are messing with my 2hr unlimited brunch drinks lol

My friends here all say V does not count.


----------



## AECornell

Haha it's cool.



DC-Cutie said:


> pretty much - LOL
> 
> 
> I misquoted you by accident - sorry.  My last statement was referring to Sassy's 'not technically black' because lordt knows I don't know what that means


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> I'm thinking, a mistress of Peter kept quiet, cause it's Peter!





basically!!:lolots::lolots:


----------



## swags

I can't see anyone being proud of being a mistress anyway except Kim who seemed delighted to be a mistress in seasons 1 and 2.  Would anyone want to admit to being with Peter, Apollo, Greg or Todd?


----------



## michie

Sassys said:


> Lol. You are messing with my 2hr unlimited brunch drinks lol
> 
> My friends here all say V does not count.



WTF? So, the Mexican in her ratted while the black sat back and hushed?


----------



## sgj99

what is the deal with Phaedra dragging her feet getting a divorce?  she's acted for the past 2 seasons like she couldn't bear to be in the same room with him - the tension between those two leaped off of the television.


----------



## Sassys

I am so sick of Cynthis and her gossiping hisband. What man runs home to gossip about women to his wife. Liike my ex always said, "I don't want to hear about what you hen's are *****ing abut". Real men do not get involved with chick stuff.


----------



## pink1

I'm about to throw the remote at my TV&#8230;.I need Cynthia to stop speaking.  She is not saying anything productive.


----------



## Sassys

pink1 said:


> I'm about to throw the remote at my TV&#8230;.I need Cynthia to stop speaking.  She is not saying anything productive.



This! If your gossiping husband told you something, yur don't run to spill the tea to other people. If you are so concerned, you call up Phaedra and let her know what is being said about her. If you are not friend's with her, you keep your moth shut AND you sure as hell don;t confront her at a tdinner table with a bunch of women. Yes producers told you to do it but be a damn lady and have some class and figure out another way to stay on the show.


----------



## Sassys

I know Nene is not saying Kim had some class????? That woman from day one told the WORLD she is a whore and let her 8 and 6 yr old know she was sleeping with a married man.

She also had her child telling Kroy whom she knew for 2 weeks, "I Love you". What kind of mother does that?????


----------



## DC-Cutie

AMEN - on WWHL Nene's wig is finally on FLEEK!!!!!  She looks great:  makeup did, hair did, outfit did


----------



## Sassys

Peter doesn't care, yet he runs back to tell his wife. Shut up!!!

Whta is the point of asking Phaedra of Mr. Chocolate, if it was true, she is not going to admit it.

If Cynthis didn't care, why run and gossip to Kenya and Claudia, THEN confront Phaedra at dinner Girl bye.


----------



## Sassys

Jesus Christ Kenya, If you are not a whore, have a real butt, have a real bently, why the hell do you care what people say. If it's not true SO WHAT! Why do you care, if you are not lying then move on with your life and stop worrying what women who are not your friends anyway say.


----------



## mama13drama99

DC-Cutie said:


> AMEN - on WWHL Nene's wig is finally on FLEEK!!!!!  She looks great:  makeup did, hair did, outfit did





I like the look on her!


----------



## mama13drama99

pink1 said:


> I'm about to throw the remote at my TV.I need Cynthia to stop speaking.  She is not saying anything productive.




I was half sleep but completely woke up when she said that mess about SHE wanted to give Pheadra the chance to confront it and shut it down.  Who the ______ is she???? 

Then when she said the foolishness about HER not having any cases...her husband does and doesn't she stand by her husband???? 

I hate that they all pick and choose what works for them in the moment.  Prime example, Kandi shutting down the question that Andy asked that included a reference to her mother.

BTW, did anyone notice that Kandi had already heard about the chocolate text messages.  She said she told Pheadra about it too.  The editing in these shows really gets on my nerves.  It seemed as though that was new news to Pheadra at the dinner.  And at Peter's little league awards banquet, Kandi should have told Cynthia and Kenya that Pheadra knew so they wasted their time trying to confront her.

OMG, NeNe just repeatedly said, "...making charity out of a mockery!" Nails on a chalkboard!


----------



## mama13drama99

michie said:


> WTF? So, the Mexican in her ratted while the black sat back and hushed?




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## DC-Cutie

michie said:


> WTF? So, the Mexican in her ratted while the black sat back and hushed?


 
where do I send the bill for a new computer!!!!  I've spit out my damn Henny and Coke!!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

michie said:


> WTF? So, the Mexican in her ratted while the black sat back and hushed?



Lol!!!Stop!!


----------



## Ladybug09

swags said:


> I can't see anyone being proud of being a mistress anyway except Kim who seemed delighted to be a mistress in seasons 1 and 2.  ?




Me neither! But hey, we have morals.






sgj99 said:


> what is the deal with Phaedra dragging her feet getting a divorce?  she's acted for the past 2 seasons like she couldn't bear to be in the same room with him - the tension between those two leaped off of the television.






Needs to keep it for her storyline...




Sassys said:


> She also had her child telling Kroy whom she knew for 2 weeks, "I Love you". What kind of mother does that?????




One who wants to land the next man.






mama13drama99 said:


> I was half sleep but completely woke up when she said that mess about SHE wanted to give Pheadra the chance to confront it and shut it down.  Who the ______ is she????
> 
> Then when she said the foolishness about HER not having any cases...her husband does and doesn't she stand by her husband????
> 
> I hate that they all pick and choose what works for them in the moment.  Prime example, Kandi shutting down the question that Andy asked that included a reference to her mother.
> 
> BTW, did anyone notice that Kandi had already heard about the chocolate text messages.  She said she told Pheadra about it too.  The editing in these shows really gets on my nerves.  It seemed as though that was new news to Pheadra at the dinner.  And at Peter's little league awards banquet, Kandi should have told Cynthia and Kenya that Pheadra knew so they wasted their time trying to confront her.
> 
> OMG, NeNe just repeatedly said, "...making charity out of a mockery!" Nails on a chalkboard!


Kandi was on WWHL and she said that she pretended to not know what was going on, so it wasn't the edited. She talked about how she is the secret keeper.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mama13drama99 said:


> And at Peter's little league awards banquet,




you's a shady chick - LOL



> OMG, NeNe just repeatedly said, "...making charity out of a mockery!" Nails on a chalkboard!




you know Nene has a thing about effing up the English language!  We are still trying to recover from 'bridemaid'


----------



## Ladybug09

After that last baby Phaedra obviously had a small boob job. She used  to have to push them titties all the way up to her throat and now all of a sudden she's got a nice B cup size

Also her friendship with Kandi is over.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wish Kandi would get some self restraint and hold back that cracking voice.


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> I wish Kandi would get some self restraint and hold back that cracking voice.



Girl! 

Also, I'm distracted by all the titties... Man Kandi needs a lift!!!!!! That space you see how they are just sitting and hanging. Not good!


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> AMEN - on WWHL Nene's wig is finally on FLEEK!!!!!  She looks great:  makeup did, hair did, outfit did



No, the shorts are tooooooooo short! Other than that, I like everything else.


----------



## mama13drama99

Ladybug09 said:


> Me neither! But hey, we have morals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needs to keep it for her storyline...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One who wants to land the next man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kandi was on WWHL and she said that she pretended to not know what was going on, so it wasn't the edited. She talked about how she is the secret keeper.




Ahhh, I missed that.  Okay, but why do that with such a sensitive issue?


----------



## mama13drama99

DC-Cutie said:


> you's a shady chick - LOL
> 
> I know, I need a time out for that.  I couldn't help it though he's so ridiculous!
> 
> 
> you know Nene has a thing about effing up the English language!  We are still trying to recover from 'bridemaid'




It still takes me by surprise when I hear her say stuff.  I wonder does she hear herself and say, "Oh no, I jacked that up!"


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I wish Kandi would get some self restraint and hold back that cracking voice.



It may be the hormones since she is doing IVF.


----------



## michie

DC-Cutie said:


> I wish Kandi would get some self restraint and hold back that cracking voice.



Kandi is more emotional behind Phaedra than she is with Todd. SMH.


----------



## buzzytoes

Just vaguely watching the reunion - Cynthia looks creepy and weird. Is it just her lips that were done??

Anyway I love everyone's eyeshadow. The sparkly, smokey eyes are killing me! Except for Cynthia's because, again, she looks weird and creepy.


----------



## mama13drama99

buzzytoes said:


> Just vaguely watching the reunion - Cynthia looks creepy and weird. Is it just her lips that were done??
> 
> Anyway I love everyone's eyeshadow. The sparkly, smokey eyes are killing me! Except for Cynthia's because, again, she looks weird and creepy.




You like Porsha's?  Her face is the one that looks way off to me.  Cynthia's hair looks stranger than her face.


----------



## sgj99

Ladybug09 said:


> Girl!
> 
> Also, *I'm distracted by all the titties*... Man Kandi needs a lift!!!!!! That space you see how they are just sitting and hanging. Not good!



my husband (who watches shows on his iPad while i watch the television) asked:  "what's up with all the boobs hanging out or pushed up?"


----------



## mama13drama99

I thought the first meme was funny. I forgot about Demetria.  The commentary under the second meme was interesting.  When Andy asked Peter before the episode ended, his facial expression appeared as if he was going to say something off the wall about NeNe flirting with him.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> It may be the hormones since she is doing IVF.


 
can't blame it on the hormones, she's been like that since Day 1


----------



## bag-princess

dc-cutie said:


> can't blame it on the hormones, she's been like that since day 1




+1


----------



## buzzytoes

[MENTION][/MENTION]





mama13drama99 said:


> You like Porsha's?  Her face is the one that looks way off to me.  Cynthia's hair looks stranger than her face.



Not their entire faces of makeup - just the eyeshadow. Porscha's was one of the more boring ones. Loved Kandi's and Nene's.


----------



## tomz_grl

Was that Nene's real hair on WWHL?


----------



## mama13drama99

buzzytoes said:


> [MENTION][/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> Not their entire faces of makeup - just the eyeshadow. Porscha's was one of the more boring ones. Loved Kandi's and Nene's.




I watched a clip/short segment again and I loved both of theirs...theirs suited them well.


----------



## tomz_grl

Anyone have the scoop on what happened with Nene and Wendy Williams' husband at the women's expo this weekend in Atlanta?


----------



## pink1

Nene looked good on WWHL.  I'm still not over Cynthia's non sense on the reunion.  Gosh forbid I actually turned the tv off lol.


----------



## mama13drama99

tomz_grl said:


> Anyone have the scoop on what happened with Nene and Wendy Williams' husband at the women's expo this weekend in Atlanta?




Seems like it's all still vague.  Between the even and now, there have been different version of sketchy details.  This is the most I've seen, and it's only speculation.


----------



## Sassys

People don't seem to know that Wendy's husband Kevin is a HARDCORE THUG. I have met him several times in various meetings and he is not to be fcuked with.

EXCLUSIVE: 'Get her a** off the stage. Cut that b****'s mic off!' Wendy Williams, her husband and NeNe Leakes nearly come to blows as the RHOA star puts down TV talk queen at Atlanta conference and COPS are called to the scene
The cold war between NeNe Leakes and Wendy Williams erupted at a women's empowerment seminar in Atlanta on Sunday
Not only were both women were registered as keynote speakers, they also spoke back-to-back
And their dressing rooms were right next to each other
Wendy's husband manager Kevin Hunter went ballistic 
The bad blood began when Wendy called NeNe out for a tweet about reality stars


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...nference-COPS-called-scene.html#ixzz3ZDkT8X5o 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## zaara10

I still don't understand how nene is excusing herself from donating. Why is she so up in arms about Kenya putting her check on social media when nene herself made the donation challenge on media (the reunion show). And how can she say Kenya is making a mockery out of charity when nene came up w/ the donation idea to mock Kenya's finances! I don't understand this woman. I'm annoyed by this whole donation situation.


----------



## beantownSugar

zaara10 said:


> I still don't understand how nene is excusing herself from donating. Why is she so up in arms about Kenya putting her check on social media when nene herself made the donation challenge on media (the reunion show). And how can she say Kenya is making a mockery out of charity when nene came up w/ the donation idea to mock Kenya's finances! I don't understand this woman. I'm annoyed by this whole donation situation.



I think it's because Nene doesn't want to part with any of her money unless she's buying a new wig so she can remain "very rich".

And every single time she told Kenya she was making a "charity out of a mockery" I was growing increasingly dumbfounded at how dumb Nene sounded.


----------



## sgj99

Nene was very rude when she answered most of Andy's questions and any time the camera cut to her when Andy was speaking to someone else she looked absolutely bored to death, including a lot of eye rolling.  i just can't watch someone be so miserable and negative all the time.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nene and andy have a weird relationship.  But, it seems to work for them


----------



## bag-princess

*more on the story.....
*





*Wendy Williams, Her Husband & Nene Leakes Almost Fight At Expo, Cops Called*





Wendy Williams, 50, and _Real Housewives Of Atlanta_ star Nene Leakes, 47 were the main speakers at the Ultimate Womens Expo at Georgia World Congress Center, this past Sunday.




 It was the first time the former _friends_ were in the same building since Nene vowed never to appear on the TV talk queens daytime show in July 2013.
 When Wendy and her entourage arrived at the event they realized her  dressing room was right next to Nenes. Her husband and manager Kevin  Hunter demanded that the event organizers move Nenes dressing room.


 According to a source:
_Kevin was adamant that he wanted his wife nowhere near Nene! He told them to move her as far away as possible._
 Wendy went on stage at 1pm and talked about ten rules every woman  should live by. Nene followed at 1:45pm, who addressed the screaming  fans by saying: _Im your home girl. I live my life as an open book and Im happy I dont need ten rules to live by!_
*This is what allegedly set off Wendys husband, Kevin.

*


 According to the eyewitness, Kevin pushed through the curtains and stormed the stage and was cursing at the top of his lungs:
_He kept yelling get her mother f**king *** off the stage. We dont  f**k with her! Wendy dont f**k with her. Cut that b*tchs mic off!'_
 Kevin tried to storm up the stage steps, Nenes best friend Diana Gowins jumped up to confront him:
_What the hell is your problem? If you have a problem with Nene, take it up with me!_
 Kevin and Diana were arguing, while Nene continued with her presentation, unaware of the chaos happening off stage.




The event organizers called for security and Kevin went back through the curtains where Wendy was signing copies of her book, *Ask Wendy: Straight-Up Advice for All the Drama in Your Life*ir-na.amazon-adsystem.com/e/ir?source=bk&t=realwive-20&bm-id=default&l=ktl&linkId=af8b8645b12d608136f386a8bfe4c962&_cb=1430853992088.


 The source continues: _Kevin clearly realized that Diana wasnt  going to let him onstage and wasnt backing down. So he turned around  and made Wendy cut her book signing short. The crowd began to boo. By  the time Kevin and Wendy got through the other side of the curtains, the  event organizers and security were waiting for them and four police  officers escorted them off the premises and to their waiting car._



 Organizers for The Ultimate Womens Expo refunded 80 tickets for  patrons who paid to get autographed books from Wendy but couldnt  because her husband made her leave abruptly. Nene did not know what  happened until she came off stage.








http://realitywives.net/blogs/wendy-williams-husband-nene-leakes-almost-fight-expo/


----------



## Bentley1

Wendy's husband sounds abusive.


----------



## bag-princess

Bentley1 said:


> Wendy's husband sounds abusive.




ITA!  i have seen pics that people took of them where she looks scared of him.  must be why she is still with him after the video of him and his ugly little naked body  humping some other woman!   she really has no room to talk all she does.


----------



## tamshac77

DC-Cutie said:


> Nene and andy have a weird relationship.  But, it seems to work for them



Right. On WWHL, she put Andy in his place all night. Does she really hire and fire on the show?


----------



## MyMyMy

Anyone else find it disgusting that NeNe did not even hold up her part of the donation? I mean she blasts Kenya for putting the check on Social Media. While Nene made the bet on national television. 
I am suprised that nene did this. I cant believe that she made the bet to kenya and she did not hold up her end. 

I find it sad that she was going to donate and now she isnt. I was never a big fan of Nene and now i know why. I wonder why none of the others made a big stink about it.


----------



## sgj99

tamshac77 said:


> Right. On WWHL, she put Andy in his place all night. *Does she really hire and fire on the show?*



if she doesn't she certainly seems to think she does ...


----------



## DC-Cutie

tamshac77 said:


> Right. On WWHL, she put Andy in his place all night. Does she really hire and fire on the show?


 
Heck no!  if she did, Kenya, Claudia and Cynthia would be gone - LOL


----------



## swags

MyMyMy said:


> Anyone else find it disgusting that NeNe did not even hold up her part of the donation? I mean she blasts Kenya for putting the check on Social Media. While Nene made the bet on national television.
> I am suprised that nene did this. I cant believe that she made the bet to kenya and she did not hold up her end.
> 
> I find it sad that she was going to donate and now she isnt. I was never a big fan of Nene and now i know why. I wonder why none of the others made a big stink about it.


 
Yes, she has such an attitude and opinion about everyone. You'd think she was a true celebrity instead of a reality celeb who is doing good for now.  I am thinking once her Real Housewives stint is over, she won't be in demand for much.


----------



## DC-Cutie

swags said:


> Yes, she has such an attitude and opinion about everyone. You'd think she was a true celebrity instead of a reality celeb who is doing good for now.  I am thinking once her Real Housewives stint is over, she won't be in demand for much.


 
I think the opposite.  Nene will humble herself and therefore be more attractive to producers, directors, casting agents, etc.


She's doing well now (much better than She by Sheree and her quest for an Oscar), she just needs to come off her high horse every once in a while


----------



## Ladybug09

zaara10 said:


> I still don't understand how nene is excusing herself from donating. Why is she so up in arms about Kenya putting her check on social media when nene herself made the donation challenge on media (the reunion show). And how can she say Kenya is making a mockery out of charity when nene came up w/ the donation idea to mock Kenya's finances! I don't understand this woman. I'm annoyed by this whole donation situation.



Agree with all if this.

I give her 3-5 yrs...her star will drop because of her arrogance.


----------



## sgj99

swags said:


> Yes, she has such an attitude and opinion about everyone. You'd think she was a true celebrity instead of a reality celeb who is doing good for now.  *I am thinking once her Real Housewives stint is over, she won't be in demand for much*.



i agree.  she can't humble herself, she doesn't have that gene in her.

and i will be so happy when Kandi's Ski Vacation finally airs.  not because i'll watch it but because every time i see that commercial and here Don Juan ask "Has Steamboat Colorado ever even seen black people?"  i want to throw something at the television.


----------



## zaara10

beantownSugar said:


> I think it's because Nene doesn't want to part with any of her money unless she's buying a new wig so she can remain "very rich".
> 
> 
> 
> And every single time she told Kenya she was making a "charity out of a mockery" I was growing increasingly dumbfounded at how dumb Nene sounded.




Yes! Every time she said that even Andy was looking at her like she's a dumba$$. Making no damn sense. And it's hilarious that she thinks she's the same nene as season 1.


----------



## mama13drama99

DC-Cutie said:


> I think the opposite.  Nene will humble herself and therefore be more attractive to producers, directors, casting agents, etc.
> 
> 
> She's doing well now (much better than She by Sheree and her quest for an Oscar), she just needs to come off her high horse every once in a while




I think so too.  I also think this Sunday's episode will do a little to soften her a bit.  

As far as the bet for the schools, she should have made the donation in silence and let the school district applaud her effort.  Then when asked about it she could have simply said that she preferred not to make a big deal about it or make it about her (even if untrue) and graciously (real or not) thanked Kenya for honoring their agreement.  I hate that she gave Kenya another finger to point at her. 

I also don't like that she said, "...this ain't Pheadra..." when she jumped in about her having flirted with Peter.  She may have not meant any harm by it, but I can't see how to spin that so it doesn't sound as if she was basically saying that there was much difference in her and Pheadra when it came to Kenya's antics (hope that makes sense).


----------



## tamshac77

mama13drama99 said:


> I think so too.  I also think this Sunday's episode will do a little to soften her a bit.
> 
> As far as the bet for the schools, she should have made the donation in silence and let the school district applaud her effort.  Then when asked about it she could have simply said that she preferred not to make a big deal about it or make it about her (even if untrue) and graciously (real or not) thanked Kenya for honoring their agreement.  I hate that she gave Kenya another finger to point at her.
> 
> I also don't like that she said, "...this ain't Pheadra..." when she jumped in about her having flirted with Peter.  She may have not meant any harm by it, but I can't see how to spin that so it doesn't sound as if she was basically saying that there was much difference in her and Pheadra when it came to Kenya's antics (hope that makes sense).



All of this.


----------



## br00kelynx

Why would they have those two at a women's empowerment gathering? Wendy makes her money making fun of people and Nene is always putting others down. Just because they "made it" doesn't mean they should be someone to look up to..


----------



## DC-Cutie

br00kelynx said:


> Why would they have those two at a women's empowerment gathering? Wendy makes her money making fun of people and Nene is always putting others down. Just because they "made it" doesn't mean they should be someone to look up to..



these gatherings area joke.  I get my empowerment from my momma, daddy, granny and people I know that have my back.  Not a stranger on a stage like you said, that makes fun of people and made a living off gossiping about others.

Kinda like going to a Steve Harvey seminar on getting a man - are you effing kidding????


----------



## mama13drama99

DC-Cutie said:


> these gatherings area joke.  I get my empowerment from my momma, daddy, granny and people I know that have my back.  Not a stranger on a stage like you said, that makes fun of people and made a living off gossiping about others.
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda like going to a Steve Harvey seminar on getting a man - are you effing kidding????




OMG, can I just say that I loathe the "new" Steve Harvey!  And of course I don't know if the accusations about his current wife's past are true but if so...Lord have mercy, he shouldn't be giving advice on anything pertaining to dating and marriage, IMO!  It's amazing how a media spin does some people in and saves others (Alicia Keys is a great example).


----------



## KathyB

mama13drama99 said:


> OMG, can I just say that I loathe the "new" Steve Harvey! * And of course I don't know if the accusations about his current wife's past are true but if so..*.Lord have mercy, he shouldn't be giving advice on anything pertaining to dating and marriage, IMO!  It's amazing how a media spin does some people in and saves others (Alicia Keys is a great example).



What has she been accused of?  Just wondering....


----------



## bag-princess

KathyB said:


> What has she been accused of?  Just wondering....





i was just about to ask this!!!  spill it sista!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

she's had relations (and child) with a street pharmacist


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> she's had relations (and child) with a street pharmacist









​


----------



## mama13drama99

DC-Cutie said:


> she's had relations (and child) with a street pharmacist




DC-Cutie, wasn't it two (or three)?


----------



## mama13drama99

Quoted from an online source: 

"She was twice married to two notorious Memphis drug dealers. After her first husband was sentenced to life in prison she divorced him and married one of the infamous Woods brothers, Darnell Woods, who was indicted last year on drug charges and is currently awaiting trial."

They called her Lady Heroin.  See what I mean about media spin?  Lots of people don't know.  It barely made "gossip" news years ago.  But it's definitely not touched at all.  It's a little surprising too.  Not saying that it's true, cause I don't know and wasn't there, but to not even be asked about it in interviews.  And they have simply reinvented themselves!  

Here is the direct link:
http://www.rhymeswithsnitch.com/2007/03/steve-harvey-engaged-to-lady-heroin.html?m=1


----------



## mama13drama99

Soooo, I decided to watch his show today (it's on now) since I'm kinda dragging him, and I wish I hadn't!  He is honoring the wife for Mother's Day. And they are both breaking down.  She is weeping at the things he is saying to her.  I never took time to hear their story.  I didn't care to.  And although I still don't care for him (well, really it's much of his "brand" and  comedy that I don't care for), and some of what he just said to her is questionable (stuff regarding his kids could be a knock against their mother(s)), it's clear he thinks the world of her so maybe that's why her "past" not only doesn't matter but never comes up.  I can see him saying such and such topic is off limits before doing an interview.


----------



## michie

^after all those relationship "advice" books, he'd better be treating her like a queen. Can't talk the talk and not walk the walk.


----------



## mama13drama99

michie said:


> ^after all those relationship "advice" books, he'd better be treating her like a queen. Can't talk the talk and not walk the walk.




YEEESSSS!  On the surface it looks that way.  To each his own.  But he's still not the first or last that I look to for relationship advice.   The things he was saying to her were very interesting though!


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> ^after all those relationship "advice" books, he'd better be treating her like a queen. Can't talk the talk and not walk the walk.




i have no doubt in my mind he treats her exactly as he says and appears to!  from what people say he literally worships her so what we see is not just for show.  but apparently she ain't all that.  i have seen her on the show giving her fashion advice and being his guest host on certain topics and he hangs on her every word.  he took the family on vacation to Saudi Arabia a while back and they lived it up like royalty!


----------



## michie

mama13drama99 said:


> YEEESSSS!  On the surface it looks that way.  To each his own.  But he's still not the first or last that I look to for relationship advice.   The things he was saying to her were very interesting though!



I totally agree. We've brought up "Think Like A Man..." in many threads before. I don't know if anyone here has purchased it or read it, but I certainly will not lol. I've heard of her past as well as his. They do seem like they're made for each other. He ain't nothing but a big ol' bumpkin anyway, IMO.


----------



## mama13drama99

michie said:


> I totally agree. We've brought up "Think Like A Man..." in many threads before. I don't know if anyone here has purchased it or read it, but I certainly will not lol. I've heard of her past as well as his. They do seem like they're made for each other. He ain't nothing but a big ol' bumpkin anyway, IMO.




OMG, stop typing what I'm thinking!!!! A first rate country bumpkin, goodness!


----------



## Longchamp

I saw Steve Harvey and his wife leaving the Chanel boutique on Rue Cambon last year.
She was carrying a birkin and Steve was carrying 4 big shopping bags.


----------



## bag-princess

Longchamp said:


> I saw Steve Harvey and his wife leaving the Chanel boutique on Rue Cambon last year.
> She was carrying a birkin and Steve was carrying 4 big shopping bags.





yea she knows how good she has it - i bet all those bags were hers!!!


----------



## KathyB

Clearly, Steve had no problem with her past.  He seems to be crazy about her, he talks about her on Family Feud all the time.  I don't watch his talk show on a regular basis.  I do like him on Family Feud, though.


----------



## DC-Cutie

KathyB said:


> Clearly, Steve had no problem with her past.  He seems to be crazy about her, he talks about her on Family Feud all the time.  I don't watch his talk show on a regular basis.  I do like him on Family Feud, though.



he sure doesn't have a problem with her past, she was messing him while he was married. Both of them are just ugh


----------



## DC-Cutie

michie said:


> I totally agree. We've brought up "Think Like A Man..." in many threads before. I don't know if anyone here has purchased it or read it, but I certainly will not lol. I've heard of her past as well as his. They do seem like they're made for each other. He ain't nothing but a big ol' bumpkin anyway, IMO.



I have a girlfriend that says 'you know in steve Harvey's book...' and my mind just shuts down or i pick up my phone to look through instagram


----------



## KathyB

DC-Cutie said:


> he sure doesn't have a problem with her past, she was messing him while he was married. Both of them are just ugh



I guess those demons are theirs to bear.  But as a comedian, he's probably one of the best ones that came out of the 80's.  I remember seeing him for the first time on Def Comedy Jam doing the bit about Mike Tyson and Mitch "Blood" Green.  

I have no need for his books and I doubt I'd ever purchase one of his suits for my husband, but he did turn Family Feud back into the hilarious show it was when Richard Dawson hosted.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> he sure doesn't have a problem with her past, *she was messing him while he was married.* Both of them are just ugh





why am i not shocked and surprised??   wonder when he will write a book about that!


----------



## michie

I lost all respect for him when the rumors flew about him trying to steal Bernie Mac's role in _Ocean's 11_ and acting a plum azz at Bernie's funeral. A lot was to be said how he went from being a "King" of comedy to just emceeing the show bwahahahahahaha


----------



## mama13drama99

DC-Cutie said:


> he sure doesn't have a problem with her past, she was messing him while he was married. Both of them are just ugh




This!  Thank you.  I think it was evident that he didn't have a problem with her past. That wasn't my point.


----------



## mama13drama99

Alright, I apologize for even bringing Steve Harvey up in this thread.  To conclude, him being funny or reviving a game show is great and all good, but those things don't score him points, IMO.  Mickie, I too cringe when someone mentions the books and tours.  A cousin got tickets to his show last spring and asked me to go with her.  Not remotely sure what the topic was to be but I quickly passed!!! 

I just cannot accept him being an authority on relationships (or anything for that matter). Some can.  My mother watches his show everyday, but then again, she watches all day time talk shows.  It's okay for those to like him to do so, and for those who bought/read the book to do so.  I simply say, in response to those that think he and his book are the Alpha and Omega (I promise no pun was intended there) of relationships, "While I haven't, nor plan to, read his book I have read The Five Love Languages...".  It's the grand expert he's become knowing that he has indeed had trouble and caused trouble for many women he's been with that turns me off from it.  And him being a country bumpkin that turns me off from everything else, comedy included.


----------



## Ladybug09

KathyB said:


> Clearly, Steve had no problem with her past.  He seems to be crazy about her, he talks about her on Family Feud all the time.  I don't watch his talk show on a regular basis.  I do like him on Family Feud, though.











KathyB said:


> I guess those demons are theirs to bear.  But as a comedian, he's probably one of the best ones that came out of the 80's.  I remember seeing him for the first time on Def Comedy Jam doing the bit about Mike Tyson and Mitch "Blood" Green.
> 
> I have no need for his books and I doubt I'd ever purchase one of his suits for my husband, but he did turn Family Feud back into the hilarious show it was when Richard Dawson hosted.






I too love him on FF and think he revitalized the show...




michie said:


> I lost all respect for him when the rumors flew about him trying to steal Bernie Mac's role in _Ocean's 11_ and acting a plum azz at Bernie's funeral. A lot was to be said how he went from being a "King" of comedy to just emceeing the show bwahahahahahaha


Well I'm happy for him and his success, a little humbleness goes a long way he has become very bragadacious.


----------



## dooneybaby

sgj99 said:


> Nene was very rude when she answered most of Andy's questions and any time the camera cut to her when Andy was speaking to someone else she looked absolutely bored to death, including a lot of eye rolling.  i just can't watch someone be so miserable and negative all the time.


Nene thinks every one on the show is now beneath her, after all, she is now a Broadway actress. But she doesn't want to leave the show and give up the $1 million a season paycheck!


----------



## mama13drama99

Kinda of a long shot question, but does anyone know what lipstick Pheadra had on in the scene when she and Kandi were in her office talking for the first time about the "issue" in their friendship? It looks like it's an orange-rust type color.


----------



## AECornell

Just because nene got upset and cried doesn't mean she's no longer a mean b*tch. I'm sorry. I get she's had a tough life but she is a horrible person to these women and they were quick to forget it.


----------



## Sassys

I wasn't really paying attention to the 3rd part of the reunion, but the the kumbaya my lord moment after nene's tears made me role my eyes and leave the room (Kandi's expression is exactly how I felt). Your mother giving you up, is no reason to act like a ***** who thinks you are better than others.

I for one get what its like to have a fcuked up relationship with your mother, but Nene's excuse is such bullcrap and she gets no sympathy from me.

Clearly Nene's mother had more than one baby dady and having Nene and her brother was a constant reminder of him, so she gave them to her aunt. NeNe is damn near 50 and needs to see it as a blessing. If her mother didn't give her up she would not have the opportunities she ha been given from living in ATL/Athens.


----------



## KathyB

That was it???  All that hype for something we already knew about?  I call BS because she knew the attention wasn't 100% on her, so she had to feign some big meltdown.


----------



## sgj99

AECornell said:


> Just because nene got upset and cried doesn't mean she's no longer a mean b*tch. I'm sorry. I get she's had a tough life but she is a horrible person to these women and they were quick to forget it.





Sassys said:


> I wasn't really paying attention to the 3rd part of the reunion, but the the kumbaya my lord moment after nene's tears made me role my eyes and leave the room (Kandi's expression is exactly how I felt). Your mother giving you up, is no reason to act like a ***** who thinks you are better than others.
> 
> I for one get what its like to have a fcuked up relationship with your mother, but Nene's excuse is such bullcrap and she gets no sympathy from me.



that's what i thought too!  she's not getting any sympathy from me when she's been so hateful and negative to everyone else for so long.


----------



## Swanky




----------



## Sweet Fire

Well played Nene, well played! She knew she was wrong for how she walked out the therapy session and she didn't want to have to address and admit that everyone got a positive experience from it basically because she was not there.


Just like Kandi said, Nene was already snapping on the Dr. before they even got started. Nene came in the session defensive because she knew she was the common dominator of all the drama. Her faking that melt down was a sure way to deflect and become the victim instead of admitting she's been mean and hateful to everyone on the show.


Once again well played Nene! Also did Phadrea not hear Nene throwing shade at her telling Kenya she isn't Phadrea and she's not talking to Phadrea and Apollo? Nene is quick to throw shade and throw people under the bus in order to make herself look better. It was even more funny how Cynthia ran behind her crying and Nene basically forgot to acknowledge she was even there to comfort her. 


I'll give it to Kandi as she did not take the bait.


----------



## zaara10

So part 3 turned into the nene show again. I wasn't buying it. She's still a b1tch. And if you saw her on wwhl last week you'll know it was bs & not some great break through. She's the same nasty & rude person she's been. 
And I've lost some respect for dr. Jeff. He was pretty far up nene's a$$ on the reunion.


----------



## dooneybaby

AECornell said:


> Just because nene got upset and cried doesn't mean she's no longer a mean b*tch. I'm sorry. I get she's had a tough life but she is a horrible person to these women and they were quick to forget it.


I understand how a person can develop a hardened shell because of what they've been through in their life. What I can't stand about Nene is that she thinks her stuff doesn't stink. The word humble is not even in her language.
It's one thing to be proud of what you've achieved, but she has an arrogance that I find very distasteful. She acts as though the other women on the show are beneath her. And she's such an accomplished actress (yeah, right) that she would never accept a role unless it were of a certain caliber.
One moment she can get real hood and the next moment, she tries to speak with this "proper" tone in her voice. But it doesn't work because her grammar is pitiful. 
If you're going to try to act and talk all snooty, then at least use proper grammar.
Not working Nene.


----------



## sgj99

dooneybaby said:


> I understand how a person can develop a hardened shell because of what they've been through in their life. What I can't stand about Nene is that she thinks her stuff doesn't stink. *The word humble is not even in her language.*
> *It's one thing to be proud of what you've achieved, but she has an arrogance that I find very distasteful. She acts as though the other women on the show are beneath her.* And she's such an accomplished actress (yeah, right) that she would never accept a role unless it were of a certain caliber.
> One moment she can get real hood and the next moment, she tries to speak with this "proper" tone in her voice. But it doesn't work because her grammar is pitiful.
> *If you're going to try to act and talk all snooty, then at least use proper grammar.*
> Not working Nene.



well said!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

So glad I skipped it


----------



## KathyB

dooneybaby said:


> I understand how a person can develop a hardened shell because of what they've been through in their life. What I can't stand about Nene is that she thinks her stuff doesn't stink. The word humble is not even in her language.
> It's one thing to be proud of what you've achieved, but she has an arrogance that I find very distasteful. She acts as though the other women on the show are beneath her. And she's such an accomplished actress (yeah, right) that she would never accept a role unless it were of a certain caliber.
> One moment she can get real hood and the next moment, she tries to speak with this "proper" tone in her voice. But it doesn't work because her grammar is pitiful.
> If you're going to try to act and talk all snooty, then at least use proper grammar.
> Not working Nene.



^^^ THIS!!!


----------



## bag-princess

Glitterandstuds said:


> So glad I skipped it





i did not watch any of the reunion shows.  they bore me.   all the extra *****assness!


----------



## StylishMD

sgj99 said:


> that's what i thought too!  she's not getting any sympathy from me when she's been so hateful and negative to everyone else for so long.


Yes! You would think that she would want to BUILD relationships with other people rather than being SO hateful


----------



## StylishMD

dooneybaby said:


> i understand how a person can develop a hardened shell because of what they've been through in their life. What i can't stand about nene is that she thinks her stuff doesn't stink. The word humble is not even in her language.
> It's one thing to be proud of what you've achieved, but she has an arrogance that i find very distasteful. She acts as though the other women on the show are beneath her. And she's such an accomplished actress (yeah, right) that she would never accept a role unless it were of a certain caliber.
> One moment she can get real hood and the next moment, she tries to speak with this "proper" tone in her voice. But it doesn't work because her grammar is pitiful.
> If you're going to try to act and talk all snooty, then at least use proper grammar.
> Not working nene.


+1


----------



## KathyB

dooneybaby said:


> I understand how a person can develop a hardened shell because of what they've been through in their life. What I can't stand about Nene is that she thinks her stuff doesn't stink. The word humble is not even in her language.
> It's one thing to be proud of what you've achieved, but she has an arrogance that I find very distasteful. She acts as though the other women on the show are beneath her. And she's such an accomplished actress (yeah, right) that she would never accept a role unless it were of a certain caliber.
> One moment she can get real hood and the next moment, she tries to speak with this "proper" tone in her voice. But it doesn't work because her grammar is pitiful.
> If you're going to try to act and talk all snooty, then at least use proper grammar.
> Not working Nene.





StylishMD said:


> Yes! You would think that she would want to BUILD relationships with other people rather than being SO hateful



Nene systematically destroyed each and every friendship she's had since Episode One of Season One.


----------



## pink1

I had it on while I was reading.  My husband walked by and asked what in the world they were wearing lol.  

I didn't bother to watch.  Hit delete.  I'm done w/ this one.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I sat there thinking to myself - why was Nene acting like her mother not being in her life and father not claiming her was a new revelation?


I mean we saw in season 1 or 2 where she went and had "the DNA" (her words not mine) and we already knew her Aunt raised her.   I'm just confused.


I sat there just like Kandi...


----------



## michie

Ugh. None of these ppl are friends in any sense of the word, so I don't get them throwing the failures of phony relationships around to begin with. A lot can be said about NeNe's behavior without bringing that up. They're all "friends for a season".


----------



## DC-Cutie

michie said:


> Ugh. None of these ppl are friends in any sense of the word, so I don't get them throwing the failures of phony relationships around to begin with. A lot can be said about NeNe's behavior without bringing that up. They're all "friends for a season".


 
sadly, I'll admit that I only think Kim and Nene were friends, then with the show they both started to show their butts


----------



## Sassys

I was wondering who the heck Andy was talking about when he said former people have used her then forgot about her. Uh, Sheree got nothing out of her and was fired. Kim used Kandi for a song and never paid for it. So who the heck got things because of Nene and she got nothing in return? Dwight's show never got the green light and it was about his shop. Also, Dwight was everyone's friend, not just Nene.

Kim admitted Nene is the one her told the producers about Kim and that is how she got on the show. Nene did not introduce Kim to Kroy, and get them their show, so what is the problem.


----------



## michie

NeNe has said from the beginning that she got most of the original cast on the show, so maybe that's what she's talking about.


----------



## macde90

michie said:


> NeNe has said from the beginning that she got most of the original cast on the show, so maybe that's what she's talking about.


I think that's what she meant too. I remember her telling Sheree "you bet on the wrong team, I could have helped you" at one of the reunions.


----------



## macde90

Sassys said:


> I was wondering who the heck Andy was talking about when he said former people have used her then forgot about her. Uh, Sheree got nothing out of her and was fired. Kim used Kandi for a song and never paid for it. So who the heck got things because of Nene and she got nothing in return? Dwight's show never got the green light and it was about his shop. Also, Dwight was everyone's friend, not just Nene.
> 
> Kim admitted Nene is the one her told the producers about Kim and that is how she got on the show. Nene did not introduce Kim to Kroy, and get them their show, so what is the problem.


Well, Andy knows what the other housewives have said especially during contract negotiation time. Kim only admitted NeNe helped her get on the show at the last reunion. Kim hadn't admitted that before.


----------



## Sassys

michie said:


> NeNe has said from the beginning that she got most of the original cast on the show, so maybe that's what she's talking about.


 


macde90 said:


> I think that's what she meant too. I remember her telling Sheree "you bet on the wrong team, I could have helped you" at one of the reunions.


 


macde90 said:


> Well, Andy knows what the other housewives have said especially during contract negotiation time. Kim only admitted NeNe helped her get on the show at the last reunion. Kim hadn't admitted that before.


 


See I don&#8217;t like that. Just because someone gets you theinterview does not mean you still don&#8217;t have to wow them at the interview and during the job. So she got the producers to interview them, they still had to impress them on their own. 



IMO, Kim is a whore (don&#8217;t care if she is married now), but she made for good RHofATL TV, so that is why she was hired. What exactly does she owe NeNe? She owes Kandi big time.


----------



## macde90

Sassys said:


> See I don&#8217;t like that. Just because someone gets you theinterview does not mean you still don&#8217;t have to wow them at the interview and during the job. So she got the producers to interview them, they still had to impress them on their own.
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, Kim is a whore (don&#8217;t care if she is married now), but she made for good RHofATL TV, so that is why she was hired. What exactly does she owe NeNe? She owes Kandi big time.


Not that Kim owe's NeNe but she should give credit where credit is due. Remember NeNe said the producers did not want a white girl but she convinced them to interview Kim. And Kim admitted that was the truth. Once they met Kim, how could they let her go? 

Sheree had a shot and blew it. Meh,maybe she'll be back.


----------



## Sassys

macde90 said:


> Not that Kim owe's NeNe but she should give credit where credit is due. Remember NeNe said the producers did not want a white girl but she convinced them to interview Kim. And Kim admitted that was the truth. Once they met Kim, how could they let her go?
> 
> Sheree had a shot and blew it. Meh,maybe she'll be back.


 
They didn't have to take Kim. Nene was a nobody with no power, so they were not obligated to listen to her. Clearly they liked the fact that Kim was a whore and was going to shout it from the rooftop that she was messing with a married man. That equals messiness. Sheree was going through a divorce from an NFL player and was expecting a certain amount of $$, that also equals messiness.


----------



## michie

Regardless if Bravo saw her as a fit or not, NeNe was the one who they supposedly asked to find other cast mates. She was the reason they found these women because I don't think they asked Sheree who she knew after NeNe suggested her. They could've just auditioned women and been done with it and she wouldn't be able to take credit for finding the cast, but they didn't, so it is what it is.

ETA: We can really go in circles all day with this, but season in and out, NeNe returns. I've been saying that Andy obviously wants her there, despite her acting a complete azz with him. I can see why she has the superior attitude. She does what she wants and still comes back.


----------



## swags

I don't think issues from childhood give a person a pass to be an a-hole and she often is rather mean. Maybe her abandonment issues are why she has trouble holding onto friendships. 
She did discuss this topic before. Did Andy forget that she had a dna test and looked up her dad? I don't understand what the breakthrough was. 
She may have gotten Kim and Sheree auditions but they were all okay with throwing insults at each other.  I don't think they have it in them to support other women, its a competition.




Why did Cynthia run after Nene?  She no longer cares about Cynthia. At the end she was thanking everyone and then said "oh yeah, Cynthia."


----------



## swags

Sassys said:


> They didn't have to take Kim. Nene was a nobody with no power, so they were not obligated to listen to her. *Clearly they liked the fact that Kim was a whore and was going to shout it from the rooftop* that she was messing with a married man. That equals messiness. Sheree was going through a divorce from an NFL player and was expecting a certain amount of $$, that also equals messiness.


 
Lmao! Kim did not care, she was carting her two daughters around screaming "Thank you big papa!"


----------



## mama13drama99

Late chiming in due to interview preparation. 

I was disappointed in part 3.  The previews presented it as it were going to be some real breakthrough.  It wasn't.  Walking off stage isn't a breakthrough.  I really hope that NeNe does do the work to heal from her past (not debatable for me, I give her that, and would for anyone, it's allowed, yep it's allowed at 50 years old IMO, people deal with stuff in their own space and time!).  As far as those "relationships" on the show, they ALL have contributed to them being what they are.  The whole, you did/said it first is elementary!  She treats them with disdain, all the while they "beg" for her time/attention AND drag her when she's not in their presence.  Just the other day, Marlo took a low blow at her by way of a compliment via Twitter.  

Now, I don't think the sun rises and sets in NeNe's butt (but I don't feel that way about anyone but God/Jesus...however, even with them it doesn't happen in their butts...just want to be clear).  Although I'm a fan, I don't like the way she has handled many things such as the donation to Detroit Public Schools, and the latest stunt where after the show aired yesterday she gave a blatant  shout out to Prosha and Pheadra for calming her and assisting her during the moment she broke down, but didn't mention jack about Cynthia.  I'm quite fine with a person washing their hands of another person, but I don't like the fact that she can't see, not past BS, but what's right in front of her.  Acknowledging and being gracious regarding Cynthia BEING THE FIRST PERSON TO SPEAK UP AND JUMP UP TO BE BY HER SIDE wouldn't have resurrected the friendship contract, but it would have shown that despite her position on where they stand she isn't a cold person inside.  And call me silly or whatever but I haven't bought the notion that NeNe indeed is that...not just yet anyway!

Edited to add:

To be clear, NeNe's past does influence how she deals with people now, and it's certainly not a pass or license to mistreat folks (even if there is a perception of being mistreated) yet, it's evidence that she has much internal work to do.


----------



## michie

How are you going to try to "check" someone over their snooty attitude when ALL of the camera time you had was spent talking about that person???


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> They didn't have to take Kim. Nene was a nobody with no power, *so they were not obligated to listen to her.* Clearly they liked the fact that Kim was a whore and was going to shout it from the rooftop that she was messing with a married man. That equals messiness. Sheree was going through a divorce from an NFL player and was expecting a certain amount of $$, that also equals messiness.




no - and yet they did!




michie said:


> Regardless if Bravo saw her as a fit or not, *NeNe was the one who they supposedly asked to find other cast mates. She was the reason they found these women because I don't think they asked Sheree who she knew after NeNe suggested her.* They could've just auditioned women and been done with it and she wouldn't be able to take credit for finding the cast, but they didn't, so it is what it is.
> 
> ETA: We can really go in circles all day with this, but season in and out, NeNe returns. I've been saying that Andy obviously wants her there, despite her acting a complete azz with him. I can see why she has the superior attitude. She does what she wants and still comes back.





i believe this because it is what has been said for a long time and NOBODY was trying to dispute it - until now.  and like someone said - it is what it is.  people don't have to like it and i totally believe also that andy will keep nene around as long as he can and she wants to.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Well looks like Kenya 'bout to take that L.  Her boo from Millionaire Matchmaker got married in April


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Well looks like Kenya 'bout to take that L.  Her boo from Millionaire Matchmaker got married in April
> 
> 2fjnew485wps2kpyubtnfwfp.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/james-and-jaimi21.jpg
> 
> 2fjnew485wps2kpyubtnfwfp.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/james-and-jaimi.jpg








:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## DC-Cutie

she lying


----------



## pquiles

DC-Cutie said:


> she lying



That's sad.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> she lying
> 
> 
> s22.postimg.org/ezfxh42q9/image.jpg







good try kenya!  nobody is stupid enough to believe that ish but brandon!!


----------



## michie

WTH is that IG PSA? Was Kenya still dating him or something?


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> WTH is that IG PSA? Was Kenya still dating him or something?





she was still talking about being in looourve and finding the one for her!!!  

and throwing out those pathetic lines about "This man is 6'3, gorgeous, kind, romantic. What else can a woman be looking for? 'Cause if he's not it, I give up,"

that was in MARCH - he got married in APRIL!!!!!:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## tomz_grl

So, was he dating this other woman while on Millionaire Matchmaker?


----------



## bag-princess

tomz_grl said:


> So, was he dating this other woman while on Millionaire Matchmaker?




he would not be the first.
reality tv ain't real!   and for her to try and make it sound like the perfect match made in heaven shows how desperate and delusional she is!


----------



## tomz_grl

bag-princess said:


> he would not be the first.
> reality tv ain't real!   and for her to try and make it sound like the perfect match made in heaven shows how desperate and delusional she is!




I know RHoA isn't but I'm curious as to why he would be on Millionaire Matchmaker. I thought the lady (can't remember her name) who did MM wouldn't allow that to happen and that her show was real.


----------



## DC-Cutie

tomz_grl said:


> I know RHoA isn't but I'm curious as to why he would be on Millionaire Matchmaker. I thought the lady (can't remember her name) who did MM wouldn't allow that to happen and that her show was real.



Patti ain't real!  For Pete's sake, she had Sonja Morgan, Chilli and Sheree on the show....  LOL

And only a fool would take advice from a 50+ year old woman with a freaking promise ring!  Not even an engagement ring..  promise rings are for teens


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Patti ain't real!  For Pete's sake, she had Sonja Morgan, Chilli and Sheree on the show....  LOL
> 
> And only a fool would take advice from a 50+ year old woman with a freaking promise ring!  Not even an engagement ring..  promise rings are for teens







:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Well looks like Kenya 'bout to take that L.  Her boo from Millionaire Matchmaker got married in April
> 
> 2fjnew485wps2kpyubtnfwfp.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/james-and-jaimi21.jpg
> 
> 2fjnew485wps2kpyubtnfwfp.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/james-and-jaimi.jpg


 
Damn, I can't even comment on this.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Damn, I can't even comment on this.






oh come on sassys!!!  don't disappoint us!!


----------



## zaara10

Wait what? When were they dating? Was he dating both at the same time? I wonder what he has to say about it.


----------



## macde90

DC-Cutie said:


> she lying
> 
> 
> s22.postimg.org/ezfxh42q9/image.jpg


Ok, I really don't like Kenya but feel a little bit sorry for her her. Why is she saying she fell in love with him? Couldn't she tell she was not his type at all?


----------



## michie

I'm convinced that it was "made for TV" and just for entertainment. Has to be. Unfortunately for her, reality bites and this man, IRL, went on about his business when the cameras stopped rolling and got married.


----------



## bag-princess

macde90 said:


> Ok, I really don't like Kenya but feel a little bit sorry for her her. Why is she saying she fell in love with him? Couldn't she tell she was not his type at all?




obviously not from he many posts about him - on IG she said "Sometimes you can spend your whole life looking for Prince Charming when a King arrives."   i don't feel sorry for her at all!  what you put out will come back to you!   





michie said:


> *I'm convinced that it was "made for TV" and just for entertainment. *Has to be. Unfortunately for her, reality bitesand this man, IRL, went on about his business when the cameras stopped rolling and got married.




obviously kenya did not get the memo!!!   she ought to get tired of trying to promote these fake relationships of hers.  obviously the man was not at all in to her like she wanted people to believe with all the pics she posted of the two of them.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> oh come on sassys!!!  don't disappoint us!!


 
I just don't even know what to say. Kenya is such a vile person, but I can't even laugh at her anymore. I can't feel sorry for her, because I can't stand her, BUT being single and all my friends being single, it really hurts trying to find a good man. Then again, NONE of us are nasty vile people like Kenya, yet we too can't find true love. I am sure the Millionaire Matchmaker epi (didn't see it) was fake.

My last date was such a looser, I can't even get into it. 42yr old bigot and moron with no passport SMH. All I could do was go off on him about his bigot comments and take my a$$ home. The things that came out of this man's mouth really made my head hurt and I thought I was in the twilight zone.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I just don't even know what to say. Kenya is such a vile person, but I can't even laugh at her anymore. I can't feel sorry for her, because I can't stand her, BUT being single and all my friends being single, it really hurts trying to find a good man. Then again, NONE of us are nasty vile people like Kenya, yet we too can't find true love. I am sure the Millionaire Matchmaker epi (didn't see it) was fake.
> 
> My last date was such a looser, I can't even get into it. 42yr old bigot and moron with no passport SMH. All I could do was go off on him about his bigot comments and take my a$$ home. The things that came out of this man's mouth really made my head hurt and I thought I was in the twilight zone.




omg - he sounds like a nightmare!

even though i have been married for 23 years i know what the struggle is when trying to find a good man through friends and my own sister!  she married a sorry idiot a couple years ago and they are already separated headed for divorce.  she wanted to be married so badly because of all her friends getting married and ended up feeling like a fool!  all he wanted to do was spend her money.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> *omg - he sounds like a nightmare!*
> 
> even though i have been married for 23 years i know what the struggle is when trying to find a good man through friends and my own sister!  she married a sorry idiot a couple years ago and they are already separated headed for divorce.  she wanted to be married so badly because of all her friends getting married and ended up feeling like a fool!  all he wanted to do was spend her money.


 
You don't know half of it. It's all in the book I'm writing darling. All in the book (crazy dates, crazy ex friends, online dates, ex-boy friends, crazy co-workers, lunatic bosses and wacky business trips). 200 pages in.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I just don't even know what to say. Kenya is such a vile person, but I can't even laugh at her anymore. I can't feel sorry for her, because I can't stand her, BUT being single and all my friends being single, it really hurts trying to find a good man. Then again, NONE of us are nasty vile people like Kenya, yet we too can't find true love. I am sure the Millionaire Matchmaker epi (didn't see it) was fake.
> 
> My last date was such a looser, I can't even get into it. 42yr old bigot and moron with no passport SMH. All I could do was go off on him about his bigot comments and take my a$$ home. The things that came out of this man's mouth really made my head hurt and I thought I was in the twilight zone.




uh, we aren't ALL single


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> uh, we aren't ALL single


 
Sorry, *you are the only friend I have with a man*. Even my gay BFF just got a man and they are moving in together next month. He just met him in January. WTF!!!

AND, when are you bringing your butt back to NYC??? Haven't seen you in FOREVER!!!


----------



## zippie

Saw part of the reunion, don't watch the show.  High definition is not their friend, tired worn out pit faced nasty women.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Sorry, *you are the only friend I have with a man*. Even my gay BFF just got a man and they are moving in together next month. He just met him in January. WTF!!!
> 
> AND, when are you bringing your butt back to NYC??? Haven't seen you in FOREVER!!!



soon!  I'll text you


----------



## DC-Cutie

zippie said:


> Saw part of the reunion, don't watch the show.  High definition is not their friend, tired worn out pit faced nasty women.



None of the housewives (OC is the worst) should want to see themselves in HD


----------



## zippie

DC-Cutie said:


> None of the housewives (OC is the worst) should want to see themselves in HD


 


Nene is very, very nasty looking.


----------



## SouthTampa

Sassys said:


> Sorry, *you are the only friend I have with a man*. Even my gay BFF just got a man and they are moving in together next month. He just met him in January. WTF!!!
> 
> AND, when are you bringing your butt back to NYC??? Haven't seen you in FOREVER!!!


Sign me up for an advance copy.   I love reading your posts.   You have a wicked sense of humor.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> You don't know half of it. It's all in the book I'm writing darling. All in the book (crazy dates, crazy ex friends, online dates, ex-boy friends, crazy co-workers, lunatic bosses and wacky business trips). 200 pages in.






that sounds like a real page-turner! your stories here are too funny!


----------



## bag-princess

zippie said:


> Saw part of the reunion, don't watch the show.  High definition is not their friend, *tired worn out pit faced nasty women*.





   i have learned from watching soaps that it is best NOT to watch these people in HD!  you end up not knowing what was going on because you are so horrified by what they look like!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> that sounds like a real page-turner! your stories here are too funny!


 


SouthTampa said:


> Sign me up for an advance copy.   I love reading your posts.   You have a wicked sense of humor.


 
Thanks ladies! I have been told, I am quite a character lol


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Thanks ladies! I have been told, I am quite a character lol





That's an understatement!! LOL


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> That's an understatement!! LOL


 
LOL. Most of my friends think I need to be on reality tv people (even several people I just met have told me this). Not going to happen lol.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Thanks ladies! I have been told, I am quite a character lol


 
the streets of NYC aren't safe with us around - LOL


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> the streets of NYC aren't safe with us around - LOL


 
Yes, I ALWAYS get into trouble when DC is in NYC (but I love every minute of it). I would do a reality show with you in a heartbeat. My smart mouth and your smart mouth is pure comedy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Yes, I ALWAYS get into trouble when DC is in NYC (but I love every minute of it). I would do a reality show with you in a heartbeat. My smart mouth and your smart mouth is pure comedy.


 
it's all in fun... until folks wanna bring a fake azz therapy pet into the restaurant - LOL


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> it's all in fun... until folks wanna bring a fake azz therapy pet into the restaurant - LOL


 
That was CLASSIC!!! The look that Manager gave us, when we told that woman to bounce with that dog was hysterical.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't know if Kenya is mentally ill or just pathetic.

The mommy issues have messed her up for real.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> LOL. Most of my friends think I need to be on reality tv people (even several people I just met have told me this). Not going to happen lol.



the Sassy Show has a nice ring to it i think!!  :giggles:   



BagOuttaHell said:


> I don't know if Kenya is mentally ill or just pathetic.
> 
> The mommy issues have messed her up for real.





i think she is both!  and yes her issues with her mother have really messed her up!


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagOuttaHell said:


> I don't know if Kenya is mentally ill or just pathetic.
> 
> The mommy issues have messed her up for real.


 
I believe she's both.  I understand people have 'mommy/daddy' issues, but they can't be blamed for everything.  We are all born into this world, but it's up to YOU to make the best of it.  


Mentally she can't seem to come to grips with loosing or telling the truth.  Living that way must be miserable.  As they say 'the truth will set you free'


----------



## Sassys

dc-cutie said:


> i believe she's both. * i understand people have 'mommy/daddy' issues, but they can't be blamed for everything.  We are all born into this world, but it's up to you to make the best of it.*
> 
> 
> mentally she can't seem to come to grips with loosing or telling the truth.  Living that way must be miserable.  As they say 'the truth will set you free'


 
This!!! 

Exactly why I walked away from the tv when Nene is crying about her mother issues. You are damn near 50yrs old, get over it. If she hadn't done what she did, you might not have had any of the opportunities you have been given.


----------



## 30gold

sassys said:


> this!!!
> 
> Exactly why i walked away from the tv when nene is crying about her mother issues. You are damn near 50yrs old, get over it. If she hadn't done what she did, you might not have had any of the opportunities you have been given.


 


i totally agree with this post.  Nene is just a miserable mean person.  No need to sugar coat it and find reasons - - she is old enough to have come to grips with her past and realize that everyone in her life (mom, dad) have done the best they could.  No one does those sort of thing for sport. (well nene and kendra exempt from that statement).


----------



## mama13drama99

Maybe my view point is so heavily jaded by the experiences I've had, what I know about individuals that I know, and from the counseling courses I have taken.  I've come to accept that people do not and will not always do stuff in "perfect" timing or the timing that is the norm or acceptable.  I discontinued determining when a person could have or should have done what I would do, or anything else, when I think it should be done.  For me it's similar to not expecting God's time to be my own.  I believe that it would be great for people, including me, to deal with stuff and process stuff early in life so as to prevent our issues from influencing other aspects of our lives (and doing so years later). But unfortunately things just don't happen like that.  For example (and it's a different kind of example but the same premise and point), there have been two men that I have dated in the past.  In those instances and after a while of dating I was ready to move forward, they were not. I ended both relationships.  Years later they were ready to reconnect and move forward; I was not.  Both said that they didn't understand.  I enlightened them by sharing it wasn't for them to understand.  My timing wasn't theirs just like theirs wasn't mine. 

Now it's certainly no excuse for NeNe's behavior!  And that's the bottom line I think everyone has expressed.  I'm sure it's likely that all of her demeanor isn't connected to her past alone. I do believe she's caught up in the lights, cameras, action, and Hollywood!  

She can have very healthy relationships, not necessarily with the women on the show, but just in life in general.  But I believe that she especially can if she does move forward with doing the work to heal from her past.  And to be clear, some of our life's issues require constant work to keep us moving forward.  That's just life.  I think what hampers her is being caught up in not being able to talk to her mother and hear whatever she needs to be at peace because her mother is deceased.  That's true for a lot of people.  Perhaps, she also doesn't see the silver lining of being sent to her Aunt for her upbringing, and only sees the abandonment.  That I believe makes it easy for her to cut people off without a second look.  It ain't right or healthy, but it's where she is stuck.  I could go on with another point or two I wanted to make but the pop-up notifications keep derailing my line of thinking so I'll end for now. 

The take away for me is that she has work to do.  Even at 50 years old.  That doesn't suffice as an excuse.  The state of her negative behavior and attitude signals the need for the work.  Those around her in her camp should encourage her to do the work, but at the end of the day (I hate that phrase) she has to want to do it.  I keep rallying for her to do it so that she can become a better person because she does have a story that can help/inspire others, yet, I am afraid that she just may be too comfortable with her issues to the point where she allows them to serve as a warm blanket instead of the fuel they should be to take the steps to do and treat people better. 

Geesh, that was a rambling wasn't it!?!?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I also think that being on a reality show isn't the place to form and nurture REAL friendships.  It's evident she can have friendships with women, by looking at her 'bridemaid' - some of them she's been friends with for over 15 years.


The ladies on the show are 'co-workers'.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> I also think that being on a reality show isn't the place to form and nurture REAL friendships.  It's evident she can have friendships with women, by looking at her 'bridemaid' - some of them she's been friends with for over 15 years.
> 
> 
> *The ladies on the show are 'co-workers'.*






THIS!!!!


some co-workers you like.  others you despise.


----------



## mama13drama99

DC-Cutie said:


> I also think that being on a reality show isn't the place to form and nurture REAL friendships.  It's evident she can have friendships with women, by looking at her 'bridemaid' - some of them she's been friends with for over 15 years.
> 
> 
> The ladies on the show are 'co-workers'.




Yep!...MOST DEFINITELY!!!  And didn't even she and Dianna have a tense moment on the show?  I recall that is was about Dianna's conflict with one or two of the other girls, but she did take it to NeNe and it caused a slight riff.  Is my memory right? 



bag-princess said:


> THIS!!!!
> 
> 
> some co-workers you like.  others you despise.




OMG, that could be on a coffee cup or t-shirt!!!  Well, maybe not "despise" if it's a cup that'll actually be used at work, lol!  But isn't it okay not not be friends with everyone (or anyone for that matter at work)?  It drives me bonkers that people want to be friends because we work together.  That doesn't have to be!! I can work with you and work well while doing so, but not be your friend and have you all up in my life and business!!!!  I don't want you to know what I do or where I go in my spare time or on the weekend!  And with leadership roles I really don't want any of that!!!  People don't know how to separate.  I've seen others' demise because of not have thick boundaries with the people who worked for them...all in the name of being friends!


----------



## bag-princess

mama13drama99 said:


> Yep!...MOST DEFINITELY!!!  And didn't even she and Dianna have a tense moment on the show?  I recall that is was about Dianna's conflict with one or two of the other girls, but she did take it to NeNe and it caused a slight riff.  Is my memory right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, that could be on a coffee cup or t-shirt!!!  Well, maybe not "despise" if it's a cup that'll actually be used at work, lol!  *But isn't it okay not not be friends with everyone (or anyone for that matter at work)?  It drives me bonkers that people want to be friends because we work together.  *That doesn't have to be!! I can work with you and work well while doing so, but not be your friend and have you all up in my life and business!!!!  I don't want you to know what I do or where I go in my spare time or on the weekend!  And with leadership roles I really don't want any of that!!!  People don't know how to separate.  I've seen others' demise because of not have thick boundaries with the people who worked for them...all in the name of being friends!





yes ITA!!!!  it is not required that you must like everyone in the office.  before i left work to be a SAHM i was in an office full of women and the catty remarks and the looks i got so tired of!  i saw them 5 days a week and that was enough - we were not friends and i had no desire to be!


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> yes ITA!!!!  it is not required that you must like everyone in the office.  before i left work to be a SAHM i was in an office full of women and the catty remarks and the looks i got so tired of!  i saw them 5 days a week and that was enough - we were not friends and i had no desire to be!



this is me.  I love where I work, but there is one chick that insist on inviting me to every damn thing!  I'm like 'girl, I have a life outside of here and don't really care for you anyways'


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> this is me.  I love where I work, but there is one chick that insist on inviting me to every damn thing!  I'm like 'girl, I have a life outside of here and don't really care for you anyways'





:lolots::lolots:


yes!  and then some of them will not take the hint - leave me alone! don't make the mistake of going just that one time because it will never end then!!   they keep trying to be your friend or get upset because you "think you are too good" to be around them and start the drama.


----------



## mama13drama99

^ There were two girls at a previous job I had who reported me to the director because I wouldn't speak in the mornings. I take that back.  I wouldn't speak first and when I would return the greeting it was dry and I didn't make any attempt at facial contact.  Well that's what was further explained when we had this grand meeting about it.  Those who are my FRIENDS know that I'm no happy camper in the mornings.  I often drive to work with the radio off so that I can think, mediate or pray.  More than not, whatever I'm doing on the drive doesn't end when I exit the car.  And to be very honest, I'm not morning "greeter"!  When I lived at home after college, my mom fussed a lot about it.  I  quickly got myself together cause it was her house and she's my mom.  But with those fools...naw!  After the went all around the mulberry bush about how I drafted letters to parent and memos to teachers and didn't follow "procedure" (e.g. some **** they had made up to keep the rest of the staff beholden to them because no one else could type), the director kept pressing them about what "the real issue" was "because she can type so accept that and move on because I'm not requiring her to do that".  That's when they went nuts about me not speaking!  One in particular said and I quote, "We're all young and we should get along, and we've even attempted to be friends with her" (one found out our birthdays were in the same month and pulled my teeth to make small talk about her party that she invited me to...I didn't attend). The director asked me if I wanted to reply.  I said that I had heard what they had to say (about their damn feelings [emoji19]) and that I was happy to be cordial with them.  That was it and all. I was tired and they had me spent so whatever little I could say (I know yall don't believe I say little, ha!) to end the meeting that was what I was willing to do! The director dismissed them and said she need to review some documents with me.  When they left and closed the door, the director said, "Okay, I can see it in your face, what did you really want to say?" I said, 'I ain't no damn Mary Poppins and I'm not going to act like it!' She feel out laughing. She told me she was glad I decided to take a different route.  The next day when I arrive, I said, loudly in the hallway, 'Good morning EVERYONE!', no individual greetings, and I did that each day going forward!  They still tried to talk about random stuff and be friends.  I don't think I'm the best judge of character, but when I don't connect with someone I just don't, and I don't force myself to either.


----------



## bag-princess

mama13drama99 said:


> ^ There were two girls at a previous job I had who reported me to the director because I wouldn't speak in the mornings. I take that back.  I wouldn't speak first and when I would return the greeting it was dry and I didn't make any attempt at facial contact.  Well that's what was further explained when we had this grand meeting about it.  Those who are my FRIENDS know that I'm no happy camper in the mornings.  I often drive to work with the radio off so that I can think, mediate or pray.  More than not, whatever I'm doing on the drive doesn't end when I exit the car.  And to be very honest, I'm not morning "greeter"!  When I lived at home after college, my mom fussed a lot about it.  I  quickly got myself together cause it was her house and she's my mom.  But with those fools...naw!  After the went all around the mulberry bush about how I drafted letters to parent and memos to teachers and didn't follow "procedure" (e.g. some **** they had made up to keep the rest of the staff beholden to them because no one else could type), the director kept pressing them about what "the real issue" was "because she can type so accept that and move on because I'm not requiring her to do that".  That's when they went nuts about me not speaking!  One in particular said and I quote, "We're all young and we should get along, and we've even attempted to be friends with her" (one found out our birthdays were in the same month and pulled my teeth to make small talk about her party that she invited me to...I didn't attend). The director asked me if I wanted to reply.  I said that I had heard what they had to say (about their damn feelings [emoji19]) and that I was happy to be cordial with them.  That was it and all. I was tired and they had me spent so whatever little I could say (I know yall don't believe I say little, ha!) to end the meeting that was what I was willing to do! The director dismissed them and said she need to review some documents with me.  When they left and closed the door, the director said, "Okay, I can see it in your face, what did you really want to say?" *I said, 'I ain't no damn Mary Poppins and I'm not going to act like it!' *She feel out laughing. She told me she was glad I decided to take a different route.  The next day when I arrive, I said, loudly in the hallway, 'Good morning EVERYONE!', no individual greetings, and I did that each day going forward!  They still tried to talk about random stuff and be friends.  I don't think I'm the best judge of character, but when I don't connect with someone I just don't, and I don't force myself to either.





*dead*

i would not doubt your judging of character - when you don't feel it about a person there is usually a good reason.  i have learned this over time and i don't doubt myself about a person anymore.  forcing yourself will only make it worse.  "follow your first mind" is what my grandmother always told me!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> this is me.  I love where I work, but there is one chick that insist on inviting me to every damn thing!  I'm like 'girl, I have a life outside of here and don't really care for you anyways'


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> :lolots::lolots:
> 
> 
> yes!  and then some of them will not take the hint - leave me alone! don't make the mistake of going just that one time because it will never end then!!   they keep trying to be your friend or get upset because you "think you are too good" to be around them and start the drama.


 
Exactly why I loathe working with women; but I have no choice in my industry (women rule in my industry).


----------



## michie

DC-Cutie said:


> this is me.  I love where I work, but there is one chick that insist on inviting me to every damn thing!  I'm like 'girl, I have a life outside of here and don't really care for you anyways'



Yes! These ppl are the worst, tho. Because if something happens away from the job, they bring it back to the workplace. And, I learned the hard way that they're usually friendless and clingy as hell. I used to use my FB check-in to hold me accountable with working out. One night, I checked in but didn't restrict the status for those who are restricted and my co-worker commented about how I didn't invite her. Luckily, I check into places as I'm leaving. 



mama13drama99 said:


> ^ There were two girls at a previous job I had who reported me to the director because I wouldn't speak in the mornings. I take that back.  I wouldn't speak first and when I would return the greeting it was dry and I didn't make any attempt at facial contact.  Well that's what was further explained when we had this grand meeting about it.  Those who are my FRIENDS know that I'm no happy camper in the mornings.  I often drive to work with the radio off so that I can think, mediate or pray.  More than not, whatever I'm doing on the drive doesn't end when I exit the car.  And to be very honest, I'm not morning "greeter"!  When I lived at home after college, my mom fussed a lot about it.  I  quickly got myself together cause it was her house and she's my mom.  But with those fools...naw!  After the went all around the mulberry bush about how I drafted letters to parent and memos to teachers and didn't follow "procedure" (e.g. some **** they had made up to keep the rest of the staff beholden to them because no one else could type), the director kept pressing them about what "the real issue" was "because she can type so accept that and move on because I'm not requiring her to do that".  That's when they went nuts about me not speaking!  One in particular said and I quote, "We're all young and we should get along, and we've even attempted to be friends with her" (one found out our birthdays were in the same month and pulled my teeth to make small talk about her party that she invited me to...I didn't attend). The director asked me if I wanted to reply.  I said that I had heard what they had to say (about their damn feelings [emoji19]) and that I was happy to be cordial with them.  That was it and all. I was tired and they had me spent so whatever little I could say (I know yall don't believe I say little, ha!) to end the meeting that was what I was willing to do! The director dismissed them and said she need to review some documents with me.  When they left and closed the door, the director said, "Okay, I can see it in your face, what did you really want to say?" I said, 'I ain't no damn Mary Poppins and I'm not going to act like it!' She feel out laughing. She told me she was glad I decided to take a different route.  The next day when I arrive, I said, loudly in the hallway, 'Good morning EVERYONE!', no individual greetings, and I did that each day going forward!  They still tried to talk about random stuff and be friends.  I don't think I'm the best judge of character, but when I don't connect with someone I just don't, and I don't force myself to either.



Wow. Are you me? That first half was me at the job to a T. The difference is I was eventually fired. One person visciously attacked me via mail to higher ups and I believe mgmt got to a point where it was easier to get rid of one rather than confront ppl who are just unhappy about everything. It was a blessing in disguise, though because, *in my NeNe Leakes voice* "You never win when you play dirty, honey..."


----------



## KathyB

mama13drama99 said:


> ^ *There were two girls at a previous job I had who reported me to the director because I wouldn't speak in the mornings.* I take that back.  I wouldn't speak first and when I would return the greeting it was dry and I didn't make any attempt at facial contact.  Well that's what was further explained when we had this grand meeting about it.  Those who are my FRIENDS know that I'm no happy camper in the mornings.  I often drive to work with the radio off so that I can think, mediate or pray.  More than not, whatever I'm doing on the drive doesn't end when I exit the car.  And to be very honest, I'm not morning "greeter"!  When I lived at home after college, my mom fussed a lot about it.  I  quickly got myself together cause it was her house and she's my mom.  But with those fools...naw!  After the went all around the mulberry bush about how I drafted letters to parent and memos to teachers and didn't follow "procedure" (e.g. some **** they had made up to keep the rest of the staff beholden to them because no one else could type), the director kept pressing them about what "the real issue" was "because she can type so accept that and move on because I'm not requiring her to do that".  That's when they went nuts about me not speaking!  One in particular said and I quote, "We're all young and we should get along, and we've even attempted to be friends with her" (one found out our birthdays were in the same month and pulled my teeth to make small talk about her party that she invited me to...I didn't attend). The director asked me if I wanted to reply.  I said that I had heard what they had to say (about their damn feelings [emoji19]) and that I was happy to be cordial with them.  That was it and all. I was tired and they had me spent so whatever little I could say (I know yall don't believe I say little, ha!) to end the meeting that was what I was willing to do! The director dismissed them and said she need to review some documents with me.  When they left and closed the door, the director said, "Okay, I can see it in your face, what did you really want to say?" I said, 'I ain't no damn Mary Poppins and I'm not going to act like it!' She feel out laughing. She told me she was glad I decided to take a different route.  The next day when I arrive, I said, loudly in the hallway, 'Good morning EVERYONE!', no individual greetings, and I did that each day going forward!  They still tried to talk about random stuff and be friends.  I don't think I'm the best judge of character, but when I don't connect with someone I just don't, and I don't force myself to either.


This has to be THE MOST asinine workplace issue I've every heard of in my 40+ years of being a member of the adult workforce!!!  Holy BS, Batman!!!  I don't know if I would have even given the "Good morning, Everyone."  I seriously doubt that it's in any employee handbook or manual that it is a mandatory requirement to greet everyone in the office upon arrival!


----------



## mama13drama99

KathyB said:


> This has to be THE MOST asinine workplace issue I've every heard of in my 40+ years of being a member of the adult workforce!!!  Holy BS, Batman!!!  I don't know if I would have even given the "Good morning, Everyone."  I seriously doubt that it's in any employee handbook or manual that it is a mandatory requirement to greet everyone in the office upon arrival!




LOL! You know it's not!!!  The sad part is I remembered, after my post, that they also did the hug thing.  I told another lady, when she came up to embrace me one morning, that I wasn't a "hugger"...she was so shocked.  I had started going in through the parking lot door to avoid that, and this was in 2003-04, but I believe I did that for three weeks. I finally got tired of having to walk across the lot and with that first encounter I let her know before she completely enter my personal space.  What I said spread like wildfire!  The very few men who worked with me would see me in passing and say that women were silly.  One told me he didn't like doing and after he heard I had said that he told them "Good, I'm glad somebody said it cause I don't either, this ain't my family reunion!" His goofy self would hug me on purpose in front of everyone in the lunchroom.  I promise I'm not making this stuff up.  I was younger, no children...so it "showed" (one of their statements that I learned about after I left) and I was labeled uppity and all of the rest of the things they could think of.  Another girl who was the same age as I was started at the same time.  She was white.  She kept to herself and me.  We were partners (same role) and sort of bonded.  All of the staff except her and another lady were black.  They never said anything negative about her.  She was however guilty by association...they called us Ebony and Ivory.  When I learned all of this, some just two years ago, all I could do was tell the Lord "thank you" for on their behalf for not feeling my wrath.

Let me tell you all a quick story so you know that the things that are my life are all "special".  So left there and went to a new place.  Year two at the next place, I found out that a staff person found out a student had alcohol one day.  He allowed the student to avoid suspension/expulsion by agreeing to bring him (staff member) some whenever he got stock (the boy's mother or grandmother or aunt worked for an airline and would bring home miniature bottles).  I don't swear but I swear it happened!!!! 

Okay, I'm giving yall a vacation from my post cause I know I talk a lot!


----------



## macde90

KathyB said:


> This has to be THE MOST asinine workplace issue I've every heard of in my 40+ years of being a member of the adult workforce!!!  Holy BS, Batman!!!  I don't know if I would have even given the "Good morning, Everyone."  I seriously doubt that it's in any employee handbook or manual that it is a mandatory requirement to greet everyone in the office upon arrival!


Sounds stupid doesn't it? Mama, was this workplace in the south?

I can beat it - Last summer, one of the messy broads in my office looked at me so hard that she noticed my blue toenails AND commented. Really, who does that?


----------



## Sassys

macde90 said:


> Sounds stupid doesn't it? Mama, was this workplace in the south?
> 
> I can beat it - Last summer, one of the messy broads in my office looked at me so hard that she noticed my blue toenails AND commented. Really, who does that?


 

What industry do you work in (might I ask). To be honest, my friend once had on bright blue nail polish and she works in a very corporate environment. I honestly did tell her, I did not think it was appropriate for her industry.

I remember once when Phaedra first joined the cast and she had a different color on every nail and I thought it was very inappropriate for a lawyer to have her nails like that.

I have a friend that use to be a analyst for Tiffany's and their dress code was off the chain (no open toe shoes, no pants above your ankles, pantyhose with skirts)


----------



## michie

I agree about Phaedra. I don't care how hip you think you are, your appearance should reflect your profession and pointed, accented nails on a lawyer? No ma'am...She looks like someone who does business in a parking lot ()


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> *Exactly why I loathe working with women;* but I have no choice in my industry (women rule in my industry).





yes!!  EXACTLY why i do not miss it at all!





mama13drama99 said:


> LOL! You know it's not!!!  The sad part is I remembered, after my post, *that they also did the hug thing. * I told another lady, when she came up to embrace me one morning, that I wasn't a "hugger"...she was so shocked. !




now THAT would have been the last straw for me!  do not touch me unless i ask you to! but then as my mom always says - NOBODY would even think about coming near you unless invited.  she always says i have that leo vibe - you do not want to bother me!



Sassys said:


> What industry do you work in (might I ask). To be honest, my friend once had on bright blue nail polish and she works in a very corporate environment. I honestly did tell her, I did not think it was appropriate for her industry.
> 
> *I remember once when Phaedra first joined the cast and she had a different color on every nail and I thought it was very inappropriate for a lawyer to have her nails like that.*
> 
> I have a friend that use to be a analyst for Tiffany's and their dress code was off the chain (no open toe shoes, no pants above your ankles, pantyhose with skirts)





i hate that look!!! on ANYBODY!  pick one damn color and use it please!!! if you are not under the age of 10 there is not excuse for that tacky mess!


----------



## DC-Cutie

welp, my colleague just got upset because my good Judy at work invited me out for drinks and tapas after work and I accepted, gladly and was loud about it!  Shoot I have a great time laughing it up with him, not her...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I remember once when Phaedra first joined the cast and she had a different color on every nail and I thought it was very inappropriate for a lawyer to have her nails like that.



Everything about phaedra is inappropriate for the legal profession - LOL....  the eyeshadow, tight clothes, shade throwing,


----------



## mama13drama99

macde90 said:


> Sounds stupid doesn't it? Mama, was this workplace in the south?
> 
> I can beat it - Last summer, one of the messy broads in my office looked at me so hard that she noticed my blue toenails AND commented. Really, who does that?




Nope.  Right in the heart of Chicago!


----------



## mama13drama99

Can anyone tell me why is it that people can't separate/compartmentalize with work?  I just don't understand it.  I know people who get offended about not being invited to random coworker events like showers, weddings and such.  That mess is too expensive for folks I know so it simply can't be done for people I barely know!


----------



## michie

Plain and simple, I don't think they have lives...or friends away from the workplace.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mama13drama99 said:


> Can anyone tell me why is it that people can't separate/compartmentalize with work?  I just don't understand it.  I know people who get offended about not being invited to random coworker events like showers, weddings and such.  That mess is too expensive for folks I know so it simply can't be done for people I barely know!



work is all they have


----------



## Iluvbags

DC-Cutie said:


> work is all they have



Truth


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> *dead*
> 
> i would not doubt your judging of character - when you don't feel it about a person there is usually a good reason.  i have learned this over time and i don't doubt myself about a person anymore.  forcing yourself will only make it worse.  "follow your first mind" is what my grandmother always told me!



This all day everyday!  Speak!!


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> *i have learned from watching soaps that it is best NOT to watch these people in HD!*  you end up not knowing what was going on because you are so horrified by what they look like!


----------



## mama13drama99

bag-princess said:


> *dead*
> 
> i would not doubt your judging of character - when you don't feel it about a person there is usually a good reason.  i have learned this over time and i don't doubt myself about a person anymore.  forcing yourself will only make it worse.  "follow your first mind" is what my grandmother always told me!




That sure is true, a very good reason and forcing does make it worse.  It's not genuine and it eventually shows so skip the internal torture.  And my mom adds "you betta" to your grandmother's wisdom!


----------



## mama13drama99

Did anyone see Funky Dineva's latest post on Kenya?  Apparently she's shut down or blocked people from her IG account.  I read a few comments suggesting that Kenya take some time away from the limelight to let ALL of her stuff die down.  I'm not a fan but I hope she is okay, as okay as she can be. Yesterday, I saw that Porsha took a dig at Kenya via IG. Not cool!  For some reason my second thought about it was that it was not Porsha's own brainchild. To make matters worse, Aunt Viv (Janet Hubert) read Kenya (and apparently Bravo ladies period) again.  I know her being let go from Fresh Prince wasn't just Will's doing, but her statements about her encounter with Kenya shows that she was so disturbed that I wonder what the actual exchanges were word for word between those two.


----------



## bag-princess

mama13drama99 said:


> Did anyone see Funky Dineva's latest post on Kenya?  Apparently she's shut down or blocked people from her IG account.  I read a few comments suggesting that Kenya take some time away from the limelight to let ALL of her stuff die down.  I'm not a fan but I hope she is okay, as okay as she can be. *Yesterday, I saw that Porsha took a dig at Kenya via IG. Not cool!  *For some reason my second thought about it was that it was not Porsha's own brainchild. To make matters worse, Aunt Viv (Janet Hubert) read Kenya (and apparently Bravo ladies period) again.  I know her being let go from Fresh Prince wasn't just Will's doing, but her statements about her encounter with Kenya shows that she was so disturbed that I wonder what the actual exchanges were word for word between those two.
> 
> View attachment 2996305
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996331






i totally disagree!!!  what is good for the goose is good for kenya - in SPADES!!!


----------



## bag-princess

Kenya done met her match!!!!    she knew janet would drag her a$$ literally - she already did it nicely figuratively!!!



*Kenya Moore Pays Janet Hubert For Life Twirls On, But Reportedly Still Facing Criminal Charges?*







*Real Housewives of Atlanta* star *Kenya Moore* paid up her debt to actress *Janet Hubert*, it seems!  Janet took to Facebook today to say that Kenya had finally paid up  the rest of the money she was owed for her role on &#8220;Life Twirls On,&#8221;  which aired on the &#8220;Facebook network&#8221; last week, in case you missed  it.   But Janet also slams her for more shady behavior, including  putting the wrong address on the check. 




 Janet shared on Facebook, &#8220;Every one who comes in contact with this  she-spider&#8230; will be bit. I am happy to say I finally got the right  check, number 3 from this ish. I do not have it as yet but it was sent  to my union with the wrong address.&#8221; 



*Janet* claims that although she is finally getting her money, *Kenya*  is still going to face criminal charges.  She writes, &#8220;She was found  guilty of forging my signature and changing the time sheets, and was  ordered by SAG to pay the correct amount. Criminal charges cannot be  dropped.&#8221;


*Janet* has been keeping up with Kenya&#8217;s married beau saga,  &#8220;Kenya you are one of the lowest women I have ever met and I am so  sorry to have ever accepted your offer, but I wanted to help you. You  need slime to exist, and your brand honey is your ***, tits, and hair.  This man was right to run as far away from you as possible, I believe  them after having my own horror with this chick.  You must know how to  give love to get love, and you know nothing except loving yourself. What  will you do when your beauty on the outside fades? You are one of the  saddest, meanest, manipulative, women I have had the displeasure of  working with. Get help, and stop destroying other people&#8217;s lives. You  have been stabbed, drug by your damn hair on national TV and called a  Toxic Trick, and now dumped&#8230;look inside find God or spirit. You bring us  all down with your antics. &#8221; 
 She ended with, &#8220;That is my statement on this matter, so please do  not ask me anymore. I want NO MOORE questions on this matter. *THIS POST  WILL SELF DESTRUCT IN 1 DAY!*&#8221; :lolots:


http://www.realitytea.com/2015/05/1...rls-reportedly-still-facing-criminal-charges/
---------------------------


yea - kenya done met her match!!!  janet is crazier than kenya likes to act like she is!!   i notice not once did she try to talk about janet the way she does with people like porsha or nene on her twitter or IG accounts!  she knew better!


----------



## zaara10

Oh damn, I'm a little scared of Aunt Viv! Lol. Although I preferred her over the 2nd Aunt Viv. Why did Will have her fired? I can't remember that story.


----------



## mama13drama99

bag-princess said:


> i totally disagree!!!  what is good for the goose is good for kenya - in SPADES!!!




Noooo, Bag-Princess, not because to spare Kenya's feelings per se, but because like NeNe not making the donation to Detroit it just make Prosha look bad (to some/many) and will later allow Kenya more, "when I was down she kicked me and I would NEV-A do that to these women!"


----------



## Sassys

*So, about that date! Real Housewife Kenya Moore and Patti Stanger paste on  smiles at event... as both weigh in with conflicting stories about Millionaire  Matchmaker fiasco*


*Moore insists she was two-timed by  James Freeman, who she met on Stanger's show in November before he went on to  marry another woman*
*The Real Housewives attended the  NBC-Universal upfronts industry event in New York, two days after revealing her  'heartbreak' on Instagram*
*Stanger insists Millionaire  Matchmaker does background check contestants, but says only Moore and Freeman  know what went on*
*Self-professed relationship expert  posts snap on Twitter of her posing with Moore and says she will find her a new  man*
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lionaire-Matchmaker-fiasco.html#ixzz3aEGQrmeS


----------



## Ladybug09

Millionaire Matchmaker Patti Stanger Finally Addresses Kenya Moore's Married Boyfriend Fiasco!


PerezHilton

Millionaire Matchmaker Patti Stanger Finally Addresses Kenya Moore's Married Boyfriend Fiasco!

22 Reactions
no title
All's fair in love and war?!
As we reported earlier this week, Real Housewives of Atlanta star Kenya Moore revealed on social media that the man she met and fell in love with on Millionaire Matchmaker  real estate businessman James Freeman  was married!
[ Related: EXCLUSIVE! Millionaire Matchmaker Stars Explain Kenya Fiasco! ]
Many viewers then pointed fingers at Millionaire star Patti Stanger about the show's process of finding "single" bachelors.
Well on Thursday, the third-generation matchmaker told Extra at NBC's Upfronts in NYC that Freeman was indeed single and available when he met the Gone With The Wind-fabulous diva.
The "no sex before monogamy" rule maker said:
"He was single when he shot the show which was in November."
The relationship guru even outlines their courtship history:
"They basically dated. They broke up He did not date his old girlfriend and marry her. Wendy Williams got that wrong. He met a new girl in January and he ended up marrying her. It was very fast."
So they broke up? That totally contradicts Miz Moore's claim that her and her married boyfriend were together this entire time!
But don't think Miz Stanger is defending the realtor!
On Friday, the Jersey native wrote on Twitter that Freeman was definitely a player:
However, she insists that whatever happened post-filming is totally the responsibility of the twirling starlet!
Yikes! We just hope Patti and Kenya can move on from this disastrous dating experience!
[Image via WENN.]
Tags: boyfriend, controversy, dating, fiasco, kenya moore, love, love line, married, millionaire matchmaker, nbc, nyc, patti stanger, real estate, real housewives, real housewives of atlanta, relationship, sex, show, social media, twitter, wendy williams
Share on facebookShare on redditShare on google_plusone_shareShare on twitterMore Sharing Services
50


----------



## mama13drama99

Ladybug09 said:


> Millionaire Matchmaker Patti Stanger Finally Addresses Kenya Moore's Married Boyfriend Fiasco!
> 
> 
> PerezHilton
> 
> Millionaire Matchmaker Patti Stanger Finally Addresses Kenya Moore's Married Boyfriend Fiasco!
> 
> 22 Reactions
> no title
> All's fair in love and war?!
> As we reported earlier this week, Real Housewives of Atlanta star Kenya Moore revealed on social media that the man she met and fell in love with on Millionaire Matchmaker  real estate businessman James Freeman  was married!
> [ Related: EXCLUSIVE! Millionaire Matchmaker Stars Explain Kenya Fiasco! ]
> Many viewers then pointed fingers at Millionaire star Patti Stanger about the show's process of finding "single" bachelors.
> Well on Thursday, the third-generation matchmaker told Extra at NBC's Upfronts in NYC that Freeman was indeed single and available when he met the Gone With The Wind-fabulous diva.
> The "no sex before monogamy" rule maker said:
> "He was single when he shot the show which was in November."
> The relationship guru even outlines their courtship history:
> "They basically dated. They broke up He did not date his old girlfriend and marry her. Wendy Williams got that wrong. He met a new girl in January and he ended up marrying her. It was very fast."
> So they broke up? That totally contradicts Miz Moore's claim that her and her married boyfriend were together this entire time!
> But don't think Miz Stanger is defending the realtor!
> On Friday, the Jersey native wrote on Twitter that Freeman was definitely a player:
> However, she insists that whatever happened post-filming is totally the responsibility of the twirling starlet!
> Yikes! We just hope Patti and Kenya can move on from this disastrous dating experience!
> [Image via WENN.]
> Tags: boyfriend, controversy, dating, fiasco, kenya moore, love, love line, married, millionaire matchmaker, nbc, nyc, patti stanger, real estate, real housewives, real housewives of atlanta, relationship, sex, show, social media, twitter, wendy williams
> Share on facebookShare on redditShare on google_plusone_shareShare on twitterMore Sharing Services
> 50




I wish this story would go away.  The more they report stories, especially new ones or ones with new twist, the more it just shows how stupid it all is!  Kenya has egg on her face.  Because she has a history of questionable things as it comes to relationships AND her media whoring (can I say that here?) AND her perpetually demonstrating thirst for a man/relationship...it is what it is.  Just two weeks ago she claimed they were in Vegas for the fight and alluded to being engaged.  Yesterday, I wondered if she was distraught and hurt by all of this (not that I start liking her all of a sudden), but from the looks of photos included in an earlier post she appears to be her normal self.  So they should let up with the continual stories.  It was a fiasco.  We know it now.  The two of them should NOT try again...but sadly I believe they most certainly WILL!


----------



## mama13drama99

With no housewives tonight, I'm watching The Submissive Wives' Guide to Marriage (or something to that affect). Anyone else watching or familiar?


----------



## Sassys

'It's moving day!' Make-up free NeNe Leakes gives fans a sneak peak insider her  new lavish $2 million Georgia mansion


----------



## Bentley1

Wow, Nene's house is beautiful. Can't wait to see the rest of it. Her head is going to get even bigger, and possibly explode, now that she's a homeowner (of a huge house)  vs a renter.


----------



## swags

I'm not watching the Kandi ski trip but my dvr records it each week since its under the RHOA title. It was on the tv and I caught a minute of Mama Joyce accusing Karmin and Todd of having a fling and then either her or the aunt mentioned Todds mom and then I hear Todd swearing on his moms grave that he didn't have an affair. I wasn't actually watching it but it sounded in very poor taste to keep mentioning his mom. Him too.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> 'It's moving day!' Make-up free NeNe Leakes gives fans a sneak peak insider her  new lavish $2 million Georgia mansion






i don't like it at all - the outside!    looks like it wanted to be a castle then changed it's mind halfway through the building process!!  then changed it again before it was done.






swags said:


> I'm not watching the Kandi ski trip but my dvr records it each week since its under the RHOA title. It was on the tv and I caught a minute of Mama Joyce accusing Karmin and Todd of having a fling and then either her or the aunt mentioned Todds mom and then I hear Todd swearing on his moms grave that he didn't have an affair. I wasn't actually watching it but it sounded in very poor taste to keep mentioning his mom. Him too.




i don't watch it either.

kandi is such a looser.   she had some really really nasty comments that she said about Carmon i read last week about her not being good at her job at all!!   so why did she keep her around for umpteen years???   all this AFTER her mother and those aunts of hers talking about her with todd so of course she jumps up on Carmon!   and yet that mother and her sister have free reign to say whatever they want about Todd and she just shakes her head.


----------



## Minus82

bag-princess said:


> i don't like it at all - the outside!    looks like it wanted to be a castle then changed it's mind halfway through the building process!!  then changed it again before it was done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't watch it either.
> 
> kandi is such a looser.   she had some really really nasty comments that she said about Carmon i read last week about her not being good at her job at all!!   so why did she keep her around for umpteen years???   all this AFTER her mother and those aunts of hers talking about her with todd so of course she jumps up on Carmon!   and yet that mother and her sister have free reign to say whatever they want about Todd and she just shakes her head.







swags said:


> I'm not watching the Kandi ski trip but my dvr records it each week since its under the RHOA title. It was on the tv and I caught a minute of Mama Joyce accusing Karmin and Todd of having a fling and then either her or the aunt mentioned Todds mom and then I hear Todd swearing on his moms grave that he didn't have an affair. I wasn't actually watching it but it sounded in very poor taste to keep mentioning his mom. Him too.




I watched coz I didn't have anything else to do. Same old boring Todd vs Mama Joyce, Carmen  vs Mama Joyce, the needy aunts... It gets tiring after a while. I hope this is all for show because I never understood how Kandi doesn't check her mom or aunts and just keeps saying that's the way they are and she can't do anything about it. No need to get disrespectful but they need to be checked! Or not and see your husband walk out. I don't know how Todd is able to take all of this seriously! And please don't mention the mom. Didn't she just pass. Too soon!


----------



## Ladybug09

swags said:


> I'm not watching the Kandi ski trip but my dvr records it each week since its under the RHOA title. It was on the tv and I caught a minute of Mama Joyce accusing Karmin and Todd of having a fling and then either her or the aunt mentioned Todds mom and then I hear Todd swearing on his moms grave that he didn't have an affair. I wasn't actually watching it but it sounded in very poor taste to keep mentioning his mom. Him too.


mine too. I immediately delete it.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> mine too. I immediately delete it.


 
Ditto. I remove it, when it appears on the upcoming to be recorded schedule.


----------



## Bentley1

Thankfully, my DVR has not been recording Kandi's Krappy Ski Trip.


----------



## sgj99

i watched a little bit of Kandi's Ski Trip today, maybe about 15 minutes and all i can say is:  Kandi's friend/Manager Don Juan is a snob and a douche-bag.


----------



## pquiles

sgj99 said:


> i watched a little bit of Kandi's Ski Trip today, maybe about 15 minutes and all i can say is:  Kandi's friend/Manager Don Juan is a snob and a douche-bag.




Yup!  Don Juan is snarky!


----------



## DC-Cutie

when photoshopping goes wrong...


----------



## Ladybug09

girl....


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> when photoshopping goes wrong...
> View attachment 3021071





i'm never good with this! i can never tell.


----------



## mama13drama99

bag-princess said:


> i'm never good with this! i can never tell.




Me either!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> i'm never good with this! i can never tell.


 
She messed up in between her thighs and the curve of her outer thighs look weird.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> She messed up in between her thighs and the curve of her outer thighs look weird.




thank you!


----------



## Longchamp

I still thinking  posting pix of yourself in a bathing suit is weird. Great body or not.
She should have more sense than that raising impressionable children.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Longchamp said:


> I still thinking  posting pix of yourself in a bathing suit is weird. Great body or not.
> She should have more sense than that raising impressionable children.


 
this is Kim Z she has NO CHILL when it comes to raising impressionable children. This is the woman that loved to promote her dating a married man...


----------



## Bentley1

Her belly button is jacked up as well, looks completely unnatural, blurry and somewhat off center. Nice try.


----------



## mama13drama99

You all are GOOD!  I hate that stuff doesn't stick out (to me) before someone identifies it (*sulking*)!


----------



## zaara10

Looks like she stuck her head on a different body. And that belly button is hilarious.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I was looking at a pic of kim and then a pic of Lisa H from Miami housewives, Kim is starting to look just like her...  Lenny did Kim's face and body work (even though she's claiming she had nothing done on her face)


http://radaronline.com/photos/kim-z...-revealed-top-plastic-surgeons/photo/1059917/


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

mama13drama99 said:


> Me either!




Me either!!! Sometimes I can't see it even after people point it out lol.


----------



## DC-Cutie

If Cynthia stays with Peter, she's a damn fool - caught on camera, kissing some chick... trying to get even closer


https://instagram.com/p/3-QfODS2ET/


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> If Cynthia stays with Peter, she's a damn fool - caught on camera, kissing some chick... trying to get even closer
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/3-QfODS2ET/





that is his baby mama so they are saying!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> that is his baby mama so they are saying!!!


 
I hear that being said in Cynthia's voice


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> I hear that being said in Cynthia's voice








she is in for a rude awakening!!  this is the man she married who wanted his own apartment because he needed the space from her!


----------



## Graw

It's a short clip, it appears Peter is kissing her, grabbing her neck before caressing her breast in public... I would say poor Cynthia, but I think she knows exactly who Peter is.


----------



## bag-princess

no.  i really think she is as stupid as she appears to be.


----------



## Michele26

bag-princess said:


> she is in for a rude awakening!!  this is the man she married who wanted his own apartment because he needed the space from her!



Something is radically wrong with Cynthia for wanting him then marrying him.


----------



## Ladybug09

Graw said:


> It's a short clip, it appears Peter is kissing her, grabbing her neck before caressing her breast in public... I would say poor Cynthia, but I think she knows exactly who Peter is.


Yup.


----------



## junqueprincess

Baby mamma? Is she pregnant now?? Or they already have a child together?

Poor Cynthia.


----------



## bag-princess

junqueprincess said:


> Baby mamma? Is she pregnant now?? Or they already have a child together?
> 
> Poor Cynthia.





they have one together from what a few sites have said.   he tweeted a video that he then deleted!!  he said "These people, my 5 years anniversary is next month and everybody been trying to trip my *** up."      chile puh-lease!!!   you are doing that all by yourself.

Karma!!!  her smug *** attitude with Phae about Apollo and then going in on Porsha when she told her about Peter cheating.  she gone eat those words and look like even a bigger fool!!


----------



## Minus82

bag-princess said:


> they have one together from what a few sites have said.   he tweeted a video that he then deleted!!  he said "These people, my 5 years anniversary is next month and everybody been trying to trip my *** up."      chile puh-lease!!!   you are doing that all by yourself.
> 
> Karma!!!  her smug *** attitude with Phae about Apollo and then going in on Porsha when she told her about Peter cheating.  she gone eat those words and look like even a bigger fool!!




She was on some radio show this morning. Talking about she's seen the video and it seems inappropriate but it wasn't anything worth calling her lawyer to get a divorce. Puhlease! 
I used to like Cynthia but can't stand her anymore with her shadiness and cowardice this season. I hope she thinks twice now before going in on Phaedra and Porsha like she did this season. It was unnecessary and clearly she was trying to look like she had a spine!
Smh


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cynthia is such a pushover..


----------



## bag-princess

Minus82 said:


> She was on some radio show this morning. Talking about she's seen the video *and it seems inappropriate* but it wasn't anything worth calling her lawyer to get a divorce. Puhlease!
> I used to like Cynthia but can't stand her anymore with her shadiness and cowardice this season. I hope she thinks twice now before going in on Phaedra and Porsha like she did this season. It was unnecessary and clearly she was trying to look like she had a spine!
> Smh






it seems????   chile puh-lease!!!! 

she is such a big fool!  i am sure she will be the same way this season because she has to look like everything is just fine.   she is going to say the wrong thing to either Phae or Porsha and get her feelings hurt and her big wide a$$ handed to her on a platter!


----------



## swags

I don't understand Cynthia putting up with Peter.  If it was Leon and she decided to look the other way, one might say, well he's her daughter's father or he's so charismatic that she believes him but to allow Peter to get away with it???


----------



## SouthTampa

swags said:


> I don't understand Cynthia putting up with Peter.  If it was Leon and she decided to look the other way, one might say, well he's her daughter's father or he's so charismatic that she believes him but to allow Peter to get away with it???


I know.   That is what makes no sense.  He is no prize -  he is not even the cracker jacks&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Longchamp

Nene covering for Kelly Ripa tomorrow on Live with Kelly and Michael.


----------



## bag-princess

Longchamp said:


> Nene covering for Kelly Ripa tomorrow on Live with Kelly and Michael.





been looking foward to this for days!


----------



## swags

Longchamp said:


> Nene covering for Kelly Ripa tomorrow on Live with Kelly and Michael.



I've been home this week to watch so I will probably catch it. I hope Michael asks her about Cynthia and Peter.


----------



## shoegal

TMZ is reporting that Claudia got the boot


----------



## bag-princess

shoegal said:


> TMZ is reporting that Claudia got the boot






i saw that yesterday,too!   i don't know what took so long!  she was so totally boring.  no story at all.   i wish they would do the same with cynthia and peter! but like someone said - those two have saved their spot once again with this cheating scandal!  i am sure Andy will want to make the most of this.   otherwise they are nothing but dead weight,too.


----------



## Love4H

Oh no. I really liked Claudia. She's the only one out there who's got beauty and class. All the others are so disgusting.


----------



## Bentley1

Yay, TG Claudia is gone. Wasn't feeling her from the get go, Too much of a try hard with nothing going on in her life. She tried to stay relevant by going at nene all the time and attaching her non existent storyline to Nene. Totally pointless addition. 

Bring back Sheree!!!


----------



## michie

Agree with all the above.


----------



## Sassys

wait, Claudia gets the boot but idiot Porsha gets to stay.


----------



## Minus82

I'll take Porsha over Claudia any day. Claudia was trying way too hard and was so transparent in her game of trying to stay relevant. Absolutely zero story line. Just a boring cat and horrible fashion!


----------



## tomz_grl

Same could be said about Porsha.


----------



## bag-princess

Minus82 said:


> *I'll take Porsha over Claudia any day. *Claudia was trying way too hard and was so transparent in her game of trying to stay relevant. Absolutely zero story line. Just a boring cat and horrible fashion!






THIS THIS THIS!!!!    i could not stand claudia for all the reasons you listed!!!  

and i see someone was trying to start a petition to get her booted off dish nation,too!!


----------



## Minus82

tomz_grl said:


> Same could be said about Porsha.







bag-princess said:


> THIS THIS THIS!!!!    i could not stand claudia for all the reasons you listed!!!
> 
> and i see someone was trying to start a petition to get her booted off dish nation,too!!




The thing with Porsha is that she at least isn't mean spirited and seems like a decent person. She's not coming for anybody on the show and seems secure enough not to resort to those tactics to stay relevant. That might be why she got the boot but I actually like seeing her on the show.


----------



## bag-princess

Minus82 said:


> The thing with Porsha is that she at least isn't mean spirited and seems like a decent person. She's not coming for anybody on the show and seems secure enough not to resort to those tactics to stay relevant. *That might be why she got the boot but I actually like seeing her on the show*.





i don't believe for a second porsha got the boot!   she has hardly missed any time on the show since she was "demoted"!  i said from the jump that this was just bravo/andy's way to try and placate pathetic kenya since she was making threats to sue him and bravo!


----------



## Ladybug09

Yeah, i wish they would drop Porsha....I'm tired of her and all her "thot-fulness".  #desperate


----------



## Bentley1

Porsha keeps my interest. I definitely would like to see her stay. 
Her thot crap was OTT and annoying this past season, but, overall she's interesting enough for now.


----------



## bag-princess

Bentley1 said:


> Porsha keeps my interest. *I definitely would like to see her stay. *
> Her thot crap was OTT and annoying this past season, but, overall she's interesting enough for now.





so would i!  i don't think she is going anywhere either.  

claudia was so jealous of her!  she proved it when she wanted to talk about how she did nothing but got all that stuff from men!  it obviously had not worked out that way for her!   BLOOP!!   don't hate the player.  hate the game.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bummer about Claudia getting booted..


----------



## Sassys

Minus82 said:


> I'll take Porsha over Claudia any day. Claudia was trying way too hard and was so transparent in her game of trying to stay relevant. Absolutely zero story line. Just a boring cat and horrible fashion!



What storyline does Porsha have and she is damn near always naked.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> *What storyline does Porsha have* and she is damn near always naked.




whatever it is......it's more than claudia has now!!  BLOOP!


----------



## Bentley1

Claudia was just annoying. She was like a little pest in the back always trying to get in the middle and be heard. She stirred sh@t in the most amateur, off putting way. It's like she sat home alone and came
Up with insults and one liners and just couldn't wait for the right moment to hurl them out. I just did not like the woman at all! 
And it was like they just dropped her in the mix of these women who have a history and the chemistry just wasn't there. It was so contrived how they had her team with Kenya and Cynthia against the other 3. Just transparent and not entertaining.
And I was SICK of hearing about and looking at her dang feet on every episode. 
Good riddance.


----------



## mama13drama99

bag-princess said:


> whatever it is......it's more than claudia has now!!  BLOOP!




Yep!  LOL!



Bentley1 said:


> Claudia was just annoying. She was like a little pest in the back always trying to get in the middle and be heard. She stirred sh@t in the most amateur, off putting way. It's like she sat home alone and came
> Up with insults and one liners and just couldn't wait for the right moment to hurl them out. I just did not like the woman at all!
> And it was like they just dropped her in the mix of these women who have a history and the chemistry just wasn't there. It was so contrived how they had her team with Kenya and Cynthia against the other 3. Just transparent and not entertaining.
> And I was SICK of hearing about and looking at her dang feet on every episode.
> Good riddance.




+1000


----------



## bag-princess

Bentley1 said:


> Claudia was just annoying. *She was like a little pest in the back always trying to get in the middle and be heard. *She stirred sh@t in the most amateur, off putting way. It's like she sat home alone and came
> Up with insults and one liners and just couldn't wait for the right moment to hurl them out. I just did not like the woman at all!
> And it was like they just dropped her in the mix of these women who have a history and the chemistry just wasn't there. It was so contrived how they had her team with Kenya and Cynthia against the other 3. Just transparent and not entertaining.
> And I was SICK of hearing about and looking at her dang feet on every episode.
> Good riddance.





ALL of this!!!  watching her try so hard to start any kind of trouble she could was pathetic.   i won't miss her!


----------



## michie

People liked her because she stood up to NeNe. Girl, bye. She was a bore, trying to keep a job on the back of someone else.


----------



## swags

I just read on Yahoo that Kim Fields, Tootie from Facts of Life is joining the cast.


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> I just read on Yahoo that Kim Fields, Tootie from Facts of Life is joining the cast.




i saw that news this morning,too!


----------



## Bentley1

michie said:


> People liked her because she stood up to NeNe. Girl, bye. She was a bore, trying to keep a job on the back of someone else.




Lol, exactly.


----------



## michie

swags said:


> I just read on Yahoo that Kim Fields, Tootie from Facts of Life is joining the cast.



If NeNe gets into it with her and says, "Bye, Tootie...", I'm gonna be NO damned GOOD.


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> If NeNe gets into it with her and says, "Bye, Tootie...", I'm gonna be NO damned GOOD.





well you may as well get ready - because i can already see it happening!!!


----------



## michie

^I can, too! It's the first thought I had when I saw the news!


----------



## sgj99

Sweetpea83 said:


> Bummer about Claudia getting booted..



i can't say that i liked Claudia but i liked that she didn't bow down to Nene.  Nene thinks everyone should respect her.  i don't get it, what for?  for being on a reality television show for years?  no, i don't think so.


----------



## DC-Cutie

sgj99 said:


> i can't say that i liked Claudia but i liked that she didn't bow down to Nene.  Nene thinks everyone should respect her.  i don't get it, what for?  for being on a reality television show for years?  no, i don't think so.



She's like Vickie from OC, she has this "I've been here the longest"syndrome.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> She's like Vickie from OC, she has this "I've been here the longest"syndrome.





Vickie says she's is the OG of the OC!! LOL

It ain't bragging if it's true!


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> She's like Vickie from OC, she has this "I've been here the longest"syndrome.



that's exactly what her attitude is like.  i hate it from Vicki too.


----------



## Sweetpea83

sgj99 said:


> i can't say that i liked Claudia but *i liked that she didn't bow down to Nene.  Nene thinks everyone should respect her.  i don't get it, what for?*  for being on a reality television show for years?  no, i don't think so.


----------



## michie

DC-Cutie said:


> She's like Vickie from OC, she has this "I've been here the longest"syndrome.





bag-princess said:


> Vickie says she's is the OG of the OC!! LOL
> 
> It ain't bragging if it's true!



Everybody on every job says that. It doesn't bother me to hear it because a lot of these cast members basically try to come in and  do the absolute most for camera time, either trying to befriend the "OG" or be the thorn in their side. In Claudia's case, she KEPT NeNe's name on her lips. Hell, if she's not worth your time, why are you spending all of it focused on her???


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> Everybody on every job says that. It doesn't bother me to hear it because a lot of these cast members basically try to come in and  do the absolute most for camera time, either trying to befriend the "OG" or be the thorn in their side.* In Claudia's case, she KEPT NeNe's name on her lips.* Hell, if she's not worth your time, why are you spending all of it focused on her???





exactly!!!  

she had already decided what her plan of attack would be and it was all about Nene!!  i always said the same thing - for someone who was supposedly not worth her time she did not waste a moment bringing her name up for some reason or getting in her face!  all of these boo boo kitty's gone learn at some point!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bravo just needs to bring back Sheree and Kim, call it a day!


----------



## michie

Why was Sheree let go in the first place? Even if she didn't have a storyline, she had connections to the supporting players (Dwight, Lawrence, Derek J). Claudia has nothing but that IKEA furniture and that damned cat.


----------



## DC-Cutie

michie said:


> Why was Sheree let go in the first place? Even if she didn't have a storyline, she had connections to the supporting players (Dwight, Lawrence, Derek J). Claudia has nothing but that IKEA furniture and that damned cat.


 
I think seeing her son sleeping on the blow up mattress in an apartment, car being repossessed and her not getting 'some 7 figures' was enough for her to no longer be considered part of that 'high society' she always talked about...


then, she was just boring as all get out.  I do miss seeing Derek, Lawrence and Dwight - Brandon, is also boring and adds NOTHING to the show


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> I think seeing her son sleeping on the blow up mattress in an apartment, car being repossessed and her not getting 'some 7 figures' was enough for her to no longer be considered part of that 'high society' she always talked about...
> 
> 
> then, she was just boring as all get out.  I do miss seeing Derek, Lawrence and Dwight - Brandon, is also boring and adds NOTHING to the show




All Brandon does is kiss Kenya's butt! He is pathetic and she keeps him around as her 1 man cheering squad!  ITA with you about Derek Lawrence and Dwight!


----------



## swags

"You know what I call a fashion show with no fashions? Nothing."  
I liked those funny one liners vs the constant screaming they do now.


----------



## Graw

DC-Cutie said:


> I think seeing her son sleeping on the blow up mattress in an apartment, car being repossessed and her not getting 'some 7 figures' was enough for her to no longer be considered part of that 'high society' she always talked about...
> 
> 
> then, she was just boring as all get out.  I do miss seeing Derek, Lawrence and Dwight - Brandon, is also boring and adds NOTHING to the show







bag-princess said:


> All Brandon does is kiss Kenya's butt! He is pathetic and she keeps him around as her 1 man cheering squad!  ITA with you about Derek Lawrence and Dwight!




Andy likely made a deal with Brandon because he didn't press charges against Apollo or the show.


----------



## sgj99

i see it as the OGs on any of these shows expecting the new girls to come in and kiss their a$$es because they are the OGs.  that just doesn't work for me.  i'm not going to respect you because of your length of time on a reality television show.  i'll respect you when you earn it from such as how you treat me when you meet me, are you going to be cordial and nice or rude and b*tchy?


----------



## michie

sgj99 said:


> i see it as the OGs on any of these shows expecting the new girls to come in and kiss their a$$es because they are the OGs.  that just doesn't work for me.  i'm not going to respect you because of your length of time on a reality television show.  i'll respect you when you earn it from such as how you treat me when you meet me, are you going to be cordial and nice or rude and b*tchy?



LMAO "cordial" is not keeping anyone on a reality show. This is not "Real World: Season 1", unfortunately. They're built on drama, rudeness and *****iness nowadays.


----------



## Love4H

Everyone in this TV show is low class. High society what? Please, they're all trash with new money. 

Claudia was the only one with beauty and class.


----------



## bag-princess

Love4H said:


> Everyone in this TV show is low class. High society what? Please, they're all trash with new money.
> 
> *Claudia was the only one with beauty and class*.



:lolots:

no woman with real class acts like Claudia did!  she is just as low class as you say the others are.


----------



## Bentley1

bag-princess said:


> :lolots:
> 
> no woman with real class acts like Claudia did!  she is just as low class as you say the others are.




Yeah, I don't see what Claudia did to elevate her above the rest. 

She behaved just as immaturely and rudely,
If not way more, than all the others.

And all the talk about sex and how she likes it, what she does, etc. to Kenya. Classy? Nope. Trashy. Trashy. Trashy. She was there to attention seek all season long and it was a bust.


----------



## bag-princess

Bentley1 said:


> Yeah, I don't see what Claudia did to elevate her above the rest.
> 
> *She behaved just as immaturely and rudely,
> If not way more, than all the others.*
> 
> And all the talk about sex and how she likes it, what she does, etc. to Kenya. Classy? Nope. Trashy. Trashy. Trashy. She was there to attention seek all season long and it was a bust.






exactly!!  
she better not try and say how she could not put up with all that because she was right there in the thick of it.  leading it some times!  she tried so hard and it got her nowhere!    that would be as bad as demetria claiming she did not have time for the show - AFTER they got rid of her! -  because she is soooo busy with her singing career!   really??  girl bye!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Love4H said:


> Everyone in this TV show is low class. High society what? Please, they're all trash with new money.


 
when ATL first premiered Sheree would always talk about the elite and high society of Atlanta....


----------



## mama13drama99

The Claudia comments are too funny!!!! 
I was no fan before and certainly not a fan after seeing her antics.  Claudia seemed just a rehearsed in her "reads" as the others.  She brought nothing to the show.  Her fashion sense was awful!  Pretty/beauty...ehhh, I shoulder shrug to that!!!  Wasn't impressed by anything she did or said.  NeNe and Porsha being who they are (and a lot can be said about them and their ways), surely made them hot topics for Claudia!  It's like hearing heavenly constantly drag Simone and Jackie in her interviews!!! How desperate?!?!


----------



## Love4H

bag-princess said:


> :lolots:
> 
> no woman with real class acts like Claudia did!  she is just as low class as you say the others are.


Compared to the rest of the cast yes, Claudia has so much more class. The others are pure ghetto with new money to my opinion. Nene and that horrible Phaedra... Their behavior is despicable to me. Kenya is just a *****y  jealous woman and Porsha is just a simple stupid gold digger. But Nene and Phaedra made me sick to my stomach. They're the reason I couldn't watch this season.


----------



## Sassys

Love4H said:


> *Compared to the rest of the cast yes, Claudia has so much more class. The others are pure ghetto with new money to my opinion. Nene and that horrible Phaedra... Their behavior is despicable to me. Kenya is just a *****y  jealous woman and Porsha is just a simple stupid gold digger.* But Nene and Phaedra made me sick to my stomach. They're the reason I couldn't watch this season.


 
Agree! Porsha's stupidness just infuriates me. I DESPISE a dumb woman.


----------



## bag-princess

Love4H said:


> Compared to the rest of the cast yes, Claudia has so much more class. The others are pure ghetto with new money to my opinion. Nene and that horrible Phaedra... Their behavior is despicable to me. Kenya is just a *****y  jealous woman and Porsha is just a simple stupid gold digger. But Nene and Phaedra made me sick to my stomach. They're the reason I couldn't watch this season.





claudia was straight up ghetto - no money.  she could not even pretend to be new money!  that is why she could not stand porsha!  claudia tried that with men and it did not get her anything but her sob story about how she was played and had to get an abortion!  that is why she was always on porsha about all the things she had but did not deserve - according to claudia.  she thought porsha was the weakest link but she is still around. while claudia was given the "bye boo boo kitty" boot!


----------



## mama13drama99

bag-princess said:


> claudia was straight up ghetto - no money.  she could not even pretend to be new money!  that is why she could not stand porsha!  claudia tried that with men and it did not get her anything but her sob story about how she was played and had to get an abortion!  that is why she was always on porsha about all the things she had but did not deserve - according to claudia.  she thought porsha was the weakest link but she is still around. while claudia was given the "bye boo boo kitty" boot!




Exactly!

And in addition, Claudia tried to play the, "I'm a light-skin black girl who catches hell about not being black enough" syndrome but has been caught dissing black people and making stereotypical jokes!  Many people didn't see it for Miss Claudia!  Lots of people gave the thumbs up at the news of her getting the boot!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I got so tired of hearing her 'im not black enough to be black...' cry me a river!


----------



## mama13drama99

DC-Cutie said:


> I got so tired of hearing her 'im not black enough to be black...' cry me a river!




RIGHT!  [emoji22][emoji22][emoji22][emoji22][emoji22] That's about as much of a river I can give, lol!


----------



## lp640

NeNe Leakes Is Leaving Real Housewives of Atlanta: 'I Feel Like a Weight Has Been Lifted'

http://www.people.com/article/nene-leakes-leaving-real-housewives-atlanta


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Wonder what direction they are going to go in now


----------



## DC-Cutie

there has been rumors she has a show with kim coming out


----------



## addisonshopper

Yes I think her roll with Atlanta will take a back seat to see how her and Kim do


----------



## Minus82

Lord! What is Cynthia going to do now. She officially has no storyline now that Nene is gone!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Minus82 said:


> Lord! What is Cynthia going to do now. She officially has no storyline now that Nene is gone!


 
her storyline will be bar none 2.0 and peter cheating


----------



## MyMyMy

good maybe sheree will come back. her house is almost done! lol by nene. I stopped watching it when kim left and started back when claudia come on. i have never been a fan of Nene. We will se if the show was hers or not with the new season comming up and seein if people watch or not.


----------



## sgj99

i'm glad Nene's leaving.  i've never been a fan of hers but her ego and negative personality have been really hard to watch the last several seasons - she's one unhappy woman who likes to toot her own horn.



michie said:


> LMAO "cordial" is not keeping anyone on a reality show. This is not "Real World: Season 1", unfortunately. They're built on drama, rudeness and *****iness nowadays.



you are absolutely right, but i certainly don't have to be entertained by their behavior.  i got to a point where a just keep the sound on low and usual read from my kindle.  my main entertainment on any of these shows has always been the lifestyles, clothing, vacations, dining, homes and accessories.  and that has been nothing for a long time.



Bentley1 said:


> Yeah, I don't see what Claudia did to elevate her above the rest.
> 
> She behaved just as immaturely and rudely,
> If not way more, than all the others.
> 
> And all the talk about sex and how she likes it, what she does, etc. to Kenya. Classy? Nope. Trashy. Trashy. Trashy. She was there to attention seek all season long and it was a bust.



i don't think she elevated herself from the rest.  in fact, she went out of her way to try to be relevant.  and she is as trashy and dislikable as Kenya, her best bud.  i just liked her because she didn't kiss Nene's butt.


----------



## Bentley1

So it's finally happened, nene is leaving. I'll miss her smug self.


----------



## AECornell

I'm glad she's leaving. I mean, the show might turn to $hit, but honestly, I can't stand watching her anymore.


----------



## bag-princess

Minus82 said:


> Lord! What is Cynthia going to do now. She officially has no storyline now that Nene is gone!



EXACTLY!!  that is what everyone is saying!  




DC-Cutie said:


> her storyline will be bar none 2.0 and peter cheating




ain't nobody gonna watch that ish!!!  there is no doubt about it - the show will be crap now!  i would rather watch Nene and Kim.


----------



## swags

I think it will go downhill without Nene.


----------



## Bentley1

I definitely don't see it being the most watched franchise of RH any longer. That ship will sail with nene, even with all the hate she's been getting the past few seasons for her smug attitude.


----------



## michie

This had to be the worst season of RHOA and probably least-watched, too. She bailed on a sinking ship, IMO.


----------



## sgj99

swags said:


> I think it will go downhill without Nene.



Nene thinks so too.


----------



## swags

sgj99 said:


> Nene thinks so too.




But another season of Kandi, Kenya, Cynthia, Phaedra....even with Kim Fields it sounds lack luster.


----------



## bag-princess

sgj99 said:


> Nene thinks so too.




And she would be right! That is what the majority of people on Facebook are saying - they will not watch anymore if she leaves! They would rather watch her and Kim!  I know I have no use for Kandi or Cynthia or especially Kenya!


----------



## sgj99

i just don't get her appeal.  i liked the Nene in the first season or two, she was fun and happy and liked to get silly with her friends.  she's been so negative, hateful, and rude for quite a while now that i've totally been turned off by her.  her ego brought out her worst character traits, IMO.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm still trying to figure out why the added Demetria.  Perhaps trying to be messy with Kenya and Roger Bobb?


----------



## bag-princess

from Nene's Facebook page a few minutes ago:



When one door closes, another door opens!!!!  Your girl is returning to  primetime network tv on the new ABC variety series "To Tell the Truth"  with Betty White, Anthony Anderson, and Jalen Rose.  I start filming  tmrw.  Bloop!


----------



## Ladybug09

mmeh...


----------



## sgj99

so ... sitting on a panel for a game show is her big big announcement about her big big showbiz career.  that is such a lame move.


----------



## michie

sgj99 said:


> so ... sitting on a panel for a game show is her big big announcement about her big big showbiz career.  that is such a lame move.



Really!??! lol Let's be for real for a min. 

NeNe was a housewife and former stripper who didn't even have a house when this franchise began. I think she's kinda justified in being proud of her moves.


----------



## Bentley1

I was expecting something bigger.  Cinderella on Broadway was pretty impressive, this is very meh and anticlimactic.


----------



## GoldengirlNY

I think she was tired of the housewives and for her own sanity would take anything at this point. I'm happy for her. Hopefully this will lead to other opportunities. Let's see what the remaining ladies story lines will be now.


----------



## bag-princess

GoldengirlNY said:


> I think she was tired of the housewives and for her own sanity would take anything at this point. I'm happy for her. Hopefully this will lead to other opportunities. *Let's see what the remaining ladies story lines will be now.*



that is the million dollar question! i won't be watching!  cynthia will have to dig deep for her own storyline now - which will of course have to involve peter and his tacky lying behind i am sure and the problems he causes. and the only other thing left is kandi and her desperate attempt to get pregnant to keep her husband tied to her.  ain't nobody got time for all that!   




michie said:


> Really!??! lol Let's be for real for a min.
> 
> NeNe was a housewife and former stripper who didn't even have a house when this franchise began. I think she's kinda justified in being proud of her moves.





THIS!!!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

michie said:


> Really!??! lol Let's be for real for a min.
> 
> NeNe was a housewife and former stripper who didn't even have a house when this franchise began. I think she's kinda justified in being proud of her moves.




This ALL DAY!


----------



## sgj99

michie said:


> Really!??! lol Let's be for real for a min.
> 
> NeNe was a housewife and former stripper who didn't even have a house when this franchise began. I think she's kinda justified in being proud of her moves.




i think her ego is out-of-control.  that's just my opinion but for someone who loves to tell everyone how important, famous, rich and talented she is i think this step is lame, it's a flippin' game show.  does anyone watch those things any more?


----------



## bag-princess

sgj99 said:


> i think her ego is out-of-control.  that's just my opinion but for someone who loves to tell everyone how important, famous, rich and talented she is i think this step is lame,* it's a flippin' game show.  does anyone watch those things any more?*




what!!!!!!

hell yea!!  i love a good game show - price is right,wheel of fortune have been on forever!!  let's make a deal with those crazy costumes - love it!  and stever harvey with his country self and family feud make me LOL sometimes.    i am not sure what kind of "game show" nene will be in but i ain't mad at her hustle!  you got to make it do what it do!!!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I love Hollywood Game night, that show is so fun


----------



## DC-Cutie

michie said:


> Really!??! lol Let's be for real for a min.
> 
> NeNe was a housewife and former stripper who didn't even have a house when this franchise began. I think she's kinda justified in being proud of her moves.


 
OK!  


I will give Nene this much - she stay hustling!


----------



## michie

sgj99 said:


> i think her ego is out-of-control.  that's just my opinion but for someone who loves to tell everyone how important, famous, rich and talented she is i think this step is lame, it's a flippin' game show.  does anyone watch those things any more?



You don't like her. Fine. The thing is she has come up, whether you watch the shows or not. But, your point is moot. It's like saying Kim Zolciak isn't living better because you don't like football.


----------



## SouthTampa

bag-princess said:


> what!!!!!!
> 
> hell yea!!  i love a good game show - price is right,wheel of fortune have been on forever!!  let's make a deal with those crazy costumes - love it!  and stever harvey with his country self and family feud make me LOL sometimes.    i am not sure what kind of "game show" nene will be in but i ain't mad at her hustle!  you got to make it do what it do!!!


You are too funny.   I can picture you now watching game shows and loving it!!


----------



## bag-princess

SouthTampa said:


> You are too funny.   I can picture you now watching game shows and loving it!!




  you would really laugh if you were around when i am watching my favorite one - Jeapordy!  i am not to be bothered for that hour or heads will roll!


----------



## sgj99

michie said:


> You don't like her. Fine. The thing is she has come up, whether you watch the shows or not. But, *your point is moot*. It's like saying Kim Zolciak isn't living better because you don't like football.



.


----------



## Swanky

*NeNe Leakes I'm Not Doing Season 8 'Housewives' Not Even a Little Bit*

 *         7/2/2015 12:40 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

              EXCLUSIVE
              DON'T HOLD YOUR BREATH TMZ.com








*NeNe Leakes *made it clear to our photog ... '*Real Housewives of Atlanta*' is on its own next season, because she will not appear at all ... not even occasionally.
 Producers floated the possibility of a reduced role for NeNe in Season 8, but she shot that down in a big way Wednesday at LAX.
 The buzz is that the show is in trouble without her. NeNe seems to agree.
 And this is interesting ... she said her decision to leave the show never had anything to do with money.  
 As we reported, she's signed on to do an ABC game show, "*To Tell the Truth*."


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/page/2/#ixzz3emJ7wNta
​


----------



## GoGlam

NeNe didn't leave because she has so much waiting for her.  She left because she could see the writing on the wall and couldn't bear either being a part of a sinking ship or being the reason the ship is sinking!  She's a gross human. I remember how she acted on the tour bus with Kim.  After that, I realized that she hasn't evolved from her days as a poor, classless woman.


----------



## Swanky

I'm much more interested in this show W/O her.  She's completely repulsive.


----------



## bag-princess




----------



## swags

GoGlam said:


> NeNe didn't leave because she has so much waiting for her.  She left because she could see the writing on the wall and couldn't bear either being a part of a sinking ship or being the reason the ship is sinking!  She's a gross human. I remember how she acted on the tour bus with Kim.  After that, I realized that she hasn't evolved from her days as a poor, classless woman.


 
She was good tv. I really don't want to see more Kandi or even worse Cynthia! But it probably is time for Nene to go.


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> She was good tv. *I really don't want to see more Kandi or even worse Cynthia!* But it probably is time for Nene to go.





exactly!!  that is why i said  because that is what people will be doing if all they have to watch is kandi as she keeps trying to get pregnant to keep todd at home more. or her mama drama.   or even worse - cynthia and peter doing the utmost to try and keep some kind of check for themselves!  no - even worse would be more of the trips from hell to try and bring them all together peacefully!   i don't see how anyone can say that it will be better without nene.   i can't wait to see the posts about the new season from those who are still watching and waiting for the new and improved RHOA!  good luck with that happening!


----------



## sgj99

GoGlam said:


> NeNe didn't leave because she has so much waiting for her.  She left because she could see the writing on the wall and couldn't bear either being a part of a sinking ship or being the reason the ship is sinking!  She's a gross human. I remember how she acted on the tour bus with Kim.  After that, I realized that she hasn't evolved from her days as a poor, classless woman.





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm much more interested in this show W/O her.  She's completely repulsive.



glad to know i'm not the only one who can't admire her for her so called accomplishments or her ability to hustle.  i don't care about her stripper past but her attitude and treatment of others since she's been on the show has shown a very ugly side of her personality.  she is the most egotistical person on any of these shows.

i don't think the show will fail because Nene left, i think the show will fail because these women are boring and trashy - that's Bravo's fault for casting shallow self-absorbed Portia or the delusional diva Kenya along with the boring twins Cynthia and Kandi.  i don't need to watch the drama or listen to the vulgar way Nene has spoken to others to be entertained either.  as i've said before, i like the early seasons where everyone had fun together and goofed around.


----------



## uhpharm01

swanky mama of three said:


> i'm much more interested in this show w/o her.  She's completely repulsive.



+1


----------



## GoGlam

sgj99 said:


> glad to know i'm not the only one who can't admire her for her so called accomplishments or her ability to hustle.  I don't care about her stripper past but her attitude and treatment of others since she's been on the show has shown a very ugly side of her personality.  She is the most egotistical person on any of these shows.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the show will fail because nene left, i think the show will fail because these women are boring and trashy - that's bravo's fault for casting shallow self-absorbed portia or the delusional diva kenya along with the boring twins cynthia and kandi.  I don't need to watch the drama or listen to the vulgar way nene has spoken to others to be entertained either.  As i've said before, i like the early seasons where everyone had fun together and goofed around.




+1


----------



## BarbAga

I am not a Nene fan either. She is just nasty.  The show needs some new blood, or it will keep failing.


----------



## Love4H

I'm not American but when I thought of Atlanta I used to think about Scarlet Ohara and Gone with the wind. 
Why there aren't any white women in the RHOA? Only African Americans. I was in Atlanta and saw many white people. 

I don't understand the racial diversion between the housewives. They have only black in Atlanta, only whites in NY (plenty of other races live there too), only white blonds in OC (never been there), and only whites in BH (plenty of other races live there too). Miami had mostly Latinos and again ignoring others. 

Sorry if its a sensitive subject, I don't mean any disrespect.  When it comes to race it's very confusing and overly sensitive in the USA.


----------



## Sassys

Love4H said:


> I'm not American but when I thought of Atlanta I used to think about Scarlet Ohara and Gone with the wind.
> Why there aren't any white women in the RHOA? Only African Americans. I was in Atlanta and saw many white people.
> 
> I don't understand the racial diversion between the housewives. They have only black in Atlanta, only whites in NY (plenty of other races live there too), only white blonds in OC (never been there), and only whites in BH (plenty of other races live there too). Miami had mostly Latinos and again ignoring others.
> 
> Sorry if its a sensitive subject, I don't mean any disrespect.  When it comes to race it's very confusing and overly sensitive in the USA.



Many of us have said and complained about this for years.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Someone should ask Andy about that.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Love4H said:


> I'm not American but when I thought of Atlanta I used to think about Scarlet Ohara and Gone with the wind.
> Why there aren't any white women in the RHOA? Only African Americans. I was in Atlanta and saw many white people.
> 
> I don't understand the racial diversion between the housewives. They have only black in Atlanta, only whites in NY (plenty of other races live there too), only white blonds in OC (never been there), and only whites in BH (plenty of other races live there too). Miami had mostly Latinos and again ignoring others.
> 
> Sorry if its a sensitive subject, I don't mean any disrespect.  When it comes to race it's very confusing and overly sensitive in the USA.


 
this is the main thing that pisses me off about the housewives franchise.   No mixing.


However, I have met many black people that don't have any  with white 'friends' and vice-versa.  they may be cool colleagues, neighbors, etc., but not considered friends.  So in a way, the way the franchise is set up, is an extension of the way things are in real life...  sadly.  I mean look at Kim, all of her black friends work for her, so yeah....


Granted, not many of these ladies are true friends, just co-workers


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> this is the main thing that pisses me off about the housewives franchise.   No mixing.
> 
> 
> However, I have met many black people that don't have any  with white 'friends' and vice-versa.  they may be cool colleagues, neighbors, etc., but not considered friends.  So in a way, the way the franchise is set up, is an extension of the way things are in real life...  sadly.  I mean look at Kim, all of her black friends work for her, so yeah....
> 
> 
> Granted, not many of these ladies are true friends, just co-workers



True. The Beverly hills women though do have black friends. Especially Kyle. She grew up with the Jacksons (Michael and Kathy were very close friends and Kathy is very close to Latoya).  Besides Lionel Richie's ex, they have to know other black women that would want to be on the show.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> True. The Beverly hills women though do have black friends. Especially Kyle. She grew up with the Jacksons (Michael and Kathy were very close friends and Kathy is very close to Latoya).  Besides Lionel Richie's ex, they have to know other black women that would want to be on the show.


 
I do believe there are black women that won't touch the show with a 10 ft. pole, so they won't be labeled loud, mean, 'bully' (you know I hate that word, gets thrown around too much), angry, bitter, etc..  and I don't blame them.  


Like Cookie Johnson, I can't see her doing the show.  Brenda ain't doing it 'cause Lionel said so - LOL


----------



## bag-princess

*Cynthia Bailey Is Optimistic About Real Housewives Of Atlanta Without NeNe Leakes; Claudia Jordan In Denial About Being Fired!*





Ch-ch-chaaanges are in the air over at Real Housewives Of Atlanta headquarters (aka Bravo). NeNe Leakes definitely  quit, which led to the show undergoing some serious casting shifts to  bring in new ladies that represent the fabulous ATL lifestyle. 
Despite Real Housewives of Atlantas uncertainty and NeNes departure, Cynthia Bailey is optimistic that RHOA  as well as her marriage  will survive and thrive. 
Former _Facts Of Life _star Kim Fields has been taping with the group, which includes Kenya Moore, Kandi Burruss, and Phaedra Parks as definites for season 8. 

Reacting to her former BFF leaving, Cynthia admits she wasnt shocked. You know, I wasnt super surprised because I used to be very close with NeNe so I knew that at some point, she wanted to do other things  and rightfully so because I think she has had a great run on the show,  explains Cynthia. In my opinion, she will always be the original  Atlanta Housewife and I wish her well.
Cynthia says they text back and forth and are cool since the reunion. She even texted NeNe a blessing of support after learning she quit. 
As for the future of RHOA, it seems Cynthia is back and she doesnt think NeNe is essential to the mix. Well the show has never been about one person. Its just not what makes it work, she told E! News. Sometimes you gotta change it up and mix it up. I look forward to a really great drama-filled season.

 Refusing to give details on new casting, Cynthia hopes  for a spit fire of a new Housewife. Someone who is not just gonna  come in and check things out. *Yes  Cynthia needs a new leader.* Kenya is old news and NeNe has moved on.

 Cynthia also gives an update on her marriage to Peter Thomas  Peachter was recently caught canoodling another woman  and has apparently been cheating. Cynthia doesnt comment on the  cheating allegations, but insists despite their busy schedules, they  do date nights and *a booty call at the end of the night. *
While Cynthia is in denial about Peachter, Claudia Jordan is in denial about RHOA. Despite it being confirmed by multiple reputable sources that she was fired, Claudia claims theres still a possibility shell be back! 

 No one called and said, Hey, its a wrap. It didnt happen, Claudia argues.  Im okay with it being the end of the road if it is, but you never  know! Its not over til the fat lady sings, sand I havent heard her  sing yet. 
Now, have I gotten my pick-up letter yet? No, I have not, Clawdia admits to People. But  she is holding onto the thread of hope by using last season as an  example. Claudia didnt get her official notice until a few weeks before  the show aired  although there were extenuating circumstances due to Porsha Williams last-minute demotion.  Claudia doesnt mention whether or not shes been filming this season,  but when TMZ, E! News, and People all confirm youre fired, its time to  accept the inevitable. 

 Claudia joined RHOA as a purported friend of Kenya (although they barely knew each other) because of her friendship with former executive producer Carlos King, who wanted to bring someone in specifically to go head-to-head with NeNe. 


http://www.realitytea.com/2015/07/06/cynthia-bailey-optimistic-real-housewives-of-atlanta-without-nene-leakes-claudia-jordan-denial-fired/


--------------------------------------


anytime someone has to go out of their way to point out that they are getting "booty calls" with their spouse as often as cynthia does then you better believe there is trouble!!  and THAT is what is going on cynthia!  she is worse than claudia!  girl you been fired.  you ain't coming back - take the cotton out your ears and you would hear the fat lady going off!


----------



## DC-Cutie

There was a first look ATL with all the ladies - past and present - I figured out who Kim and her new face reminds me of. This lady with a dash of Lisa H from Miami Housewives


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Spot on..lol. I saw Kim's photos recently on instagram..wow she looks so different nowadays!


----------



## SouthTampa

DC-Cutie said:


> There was a first look ATL with all the ladies - past and present - I figured out who Kim and her new face reminds me of. This lady with a dash of Lisa H from Miami Housewives
> 
> View attachment 3057470


That is Kim Z?


----------



## Graw

DC-Cutie said:


> There was a first look ATL with all the ladies - past and present - I figured out who Kim and her new face reminds me of. This lady with a dash of Lisa H from Miami Housewives
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3057470




Kim looks so different from season 2.  In season 2 she already had plastic surgery.  There are people who likely grew up with her who couldn't pick her out of a line up. 

Her personality has evolved as well and she seems happy with Kroy and children!


----------



## bag-princess

SouthTampa said:


> That is Kim Z?





i am trying to wrap my brain around that pic!!!!


----------



## Sassys

southtampa said:


> that is kim z?


 
No! DC, said Kim now reminds her of that lady in the photo she attached.


----------



## SouthTampa

Sassys said:


> No! DC, said Kim now reminds her of that lady in the photo she attached.


Woops.   Thank you Sassy!    I was thinking she had some transformation&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## DC-Cutie

the streets is talking and saying Sheree is in negotiations to return!


----------



## DC-Cutie

SouthTampa said:


> Woops.   Thank you Sassy!    I was thinking she had some transformation&#65533;&#65533;



well she really has transformed.  But she says she hasn't done anything to her face...


----------



## swags

She looks odd. I remember her getting botox in season one when she was around 30 supposedly. I thought it aged her at the time. Looks like.too many fillers since then.


----------



## krissa

DC-Cutie said:


> the streets is talking and saying Sheree is in negotiations to return!



I wonder why...


----------



## swags

krissa said:


> I wonder why...



Could go either way. The return of Dina to New Jersey was a flop, The return of Bethenny on New York has been a hit. 

I liked Sheree with the Louis Vuitton cake, shoe shoping at home and "who gonna check me boo" If she can bring that back, could be a good season.


----------



## krissa

swags said:


> Could go either way. The return of Dina to New Jersey was a flop, The return of Bethenny on New York has been a hit.
> 
> I liked Sheree with the Louis Vuitton cake, shoe shoping at home and "who gonna check me boo" If she can bring that back, could be a good season.



I know. It seemed Dina was for family drama and a friend for Tre. bethenny coming back as a multimillionaire. But sheree was going broke last time she was on. Could be interesting to see how she'd interact with Phaedra and Kenya.


----------



## Bentley1

DC-Cutie said:


> the streets is talking and saying Sheree is in negotiations to return!




[emoji322][emoji106][emoji120][emoji16]please let it be true.


----------



## Sassys

*EXCLUSIVE: It's no joke! Reality star NeNe Leakes is about to take center  stage doing stand-up comedy - taking her cue from arch nemesis Wendy  Williams*


*RHOA fans were left devastated last  week over the news that NeNe won't be returning for the new  season *
*She is going to follow the career  path of Wendy Williams and become a stand-up comic*
*The reality star's agent has put out  a call for a comedy writer*
*'NeNe is looking for a ghost writer  to help craft a comedy act so that she can have at least an hour of material to  perform on stage'*
*So far, no  takers*
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...rch-nemesis-Wendy-Williams.html#ixzz3fPorUf7h


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Oh brother..lol...


----------



## michie

No, ma'am...I like NeNe, but I wouldn't even give her my tPF arsenal of jokes.


----------



## michie

The hits just keep on coming...When it rains, well...hell, y'all know the rest...



> *Claudia Jordan is off The Rickey Smiley Morning Show after a year
> *By RODNEY HO/ rho@ajc.com, originally filed Wednesday, July 8, 2015
> 
> A good source told me that Rickey Smiley has dropped Claudia Jordan from his syndicated morning show produced in downtown Atlanta and heard locally on Hot 107.9.
> 
> Jordan confirmed she is leaving the show on her Facebook page this morning but played nice:
> 
> Hey friends and fam. I just wanted to make an announcement here for all that have been supporting me in all of my jobs, ventures and adventures. After working on The Rickey Smiley Show for a year I am moving on to more opportunities. There are a whole lot of things I want to do that will better showcase my talents, personality, intelligence and wittiness and Im ready to pursue them! Im grateful to Reach Media and to Mr. Smiley for giving me the opportunity which in turn helped me have a reason to be in Atlanta to be on the Real Housewives of Atlanta which was another amazing opportunity that has brought me nothing but more exposure, more checks and more opportunities in film and many other things. To those that rode with me through the storm when I was trying to adjust on the show with conflicting advice coming at me from all angles-I thank you. To my critics-I thank you also because you pushed me and motivated me to do better. I know Im the second female co-host to depart in a year but I have total confidence that they will fill that spot with someone that will do the damn thing and be able to stay forever! Ill miss the crew and made some real friends on the RSMS and I wish them the best.I also want to publicly say THANK YOU to Ebony Steele who was a total class act to me when I first started and has continued to check up on me and has truly shown me sisterhood despite everything. I can not wait to see her next move also. Shes talented and a radio star! But lots of things are cooking as we speak and Ill post where you can catch me next REAL soon! XOXO CJ
> 
> The Real Housewives of Atlanta cast member joined a year ago after long-time co-host Ebony Steele was abruptly let go with no explanation. Steele has never talked openly about that situation.
> 
> Who will take over for Jordan? I presume well learn Friday. Loren Hollywood Henderson, a producer on Smileys morning show, said Smiley isnt commenting until then because everyone is on vacation.
> 
> The show is indeed on break this week. Jordans last day was last Thursday on location in New Orleans for the Essence Festival.
> 
> Jordan, who was on a beach in Miami Wednesday, declined to comment.
> 
> Curiously, on Facebook last week, Smiley posted a note that was clearly targeting a member of the morning team:
> 
> It kills me when you give people opportunity and the disrespect I have to deal with daily, my entire career. Being no nonsense and not taking shi from anyone is not bipolar. Saying no to someone isnt being mean. I got folks who eat off me, get paid for what they do and can walk in the studio in they feelings [sic] about nothing sounds good on the air. If you only knew. Its not just white people that have entitlement issues smfh. All I do here is provide opportunities for people, come to work happy every day, work hard and have to deal with S on and off the air. The devil IS a lie. Its all good because I appreciate the ones thats respectful and loyal and trying to make these radio and tv dreams come true. So instead of mistreating an employer that provides an opportunity for you to have a career, if what he provides is not enough, then start your own. Simple. #entitlement.
> 
> Jordan, a model who has worked with Jamie Foxx on Sirius XMs comedy channel and appeared on Celebrity Apprentice, had moved to Atlanta a year ago from New York to take the job, then latched onto Real Housewives soon after. She was originally going to just be Kenya Moores friend but was elevated to full-time status during production of season seven.
> 
> Fellow Real Housewives member Porsha Williams remains as a Dish Nation contributor. Smiley is part of the syndicated Dish Nation TV show, which is taped after the radio show and airs weekdays on Fox 5 at 7 p.m. in Atlanta.
> 
> The radio shows ratings on Hot are up year over year overall and among 25-54 year olds but have fallen among younger listeners. Last month, it ranked in a tie for 13th overall with a 3.7 share overall compared to a 2.6 share in June, 2014. Among 25 to 54 year olds, its up to a 4.4 share from a 4.2 share a year ago. Among 18 to 34 year olds, it fell from a 7.2 and second place in June 2014 to 7th place with a 4.6 last month.
> 
> My source said Smiley, in a huff, had stopped talking to Jordan a couple of weeks ago. With ratings down in many markets, the source said Smiley was looking for excuses. (His show is syndicated in more than 50 markets, including St. Louis, Miami, Detroit, Dallas and Chicago.)
> 
> Claudia was an easy target, the source said, although whenever they made public appearances, fans flocked to Jordan. That may have bugged Smiley, too, the source said.
> 
> Shes the most interesting person on the show, the source added. Rickey couldnt have that.
> 
> Jordan has had a rough month. Rumors have been floating about that Bravo may either drop or demote Jordan on the eighth season of The Real Housewives of Atlanta, which is just starting production. And she got a bad case of whiplash late last month after getting involved in a car accident. She said it may take months before she is 100 percent.
> 
> http://radiotvtalk.blog.ajc.com/201...-the-rickey-smiley-morning-show-after-a-year/


----------



## Sassys

michie said:


> The hits just keep on coming...When it rains, well...hell, y'all know the rest...


 
Sad. She mentioned she suffered from severe depression before, hope she doesn't go back to that.


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> The hits just keep on coming...When it rains, well...hell, y'all know the rest...





God don't like ugly!


----------



## Ladybug09

michie said:


> The hits just keep on coming...When it rains, well...hell, y'all know the rest...


I feel sorry for her....


----------



## GoldengirlNY

bag-princess said:


> God don't like ugly!




My thoughts exactly!


----------



## tomz_grl

Wth with his it's not only white people who have entitlement issues? Was that necessary?


----------



## Sassys

Nevermind! Bravo 'cancels Road to Riches' starring former frenemies NeNe Leakes  and Kim Zolciak before airing even one episode

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Zolciak-airing-one-episode.html#ixzz3ft23rGV1


----------



## Love4H

Sassys said:


> Nevermind! Bravo 'cancels Road to Riches' starring former frenemies NeNe Leakes  and Kim Zolciak before airing even one episode
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Zolciak-airing-one-episode.html#ixzz3ft23rGV1



As bag princess said, God don't like ugly


----------



## michie

Love4H said:


> As bag princess said, God don't like ugly



Nope. Did you read the article? They're both working on other shows and don't have time to film together.


----------



## Love4H

michie said:


> Nope. Did you read the article? They're both working on other shows and don't have time to film together.



Whatever. They're still the ugliest ones. 

And "oh I cant do it, I'm so busy" is an old excuse I used at school when wasn't chosen for the gymnastics team.


----------



## bag-princess

Love4H said:


> Whatever. They're still the ugliest ones.
> 
> And "oh I cant do it, I'm so busy" is an old excuse I used at school when wasn't chosen for the gymnastics team.






well they were chosen.  they were ready to build a show around them and had been promoting it.


----------



## michie

Hatin' is a helluva drug...


----------



## swags

bag-princess said:


> well they were chosen.  they were ready to build a show around them and had been promoting it.


 
If the $ were enough they would have found time in their busy schedules.


----------



## Love4H

swags said:


> If the $ were enough they would have found time in their busy schedules.



Which obviously means that producers have decided they're not worth the money they're asking for their work. And it is great. Enough of trash on tv already. 

I'd like to see normal people in this tv show, not a bunch of hood rich women. When I was in Atlanta I saw beautiful people, beautiful houses. But these women and especially those two plus Phardra are just a zoo runaways. I've never met anyone like that in my life.  Making them famous and putting into mind of viewers that this is the way to succeed is disgusting.


----------



## swags

I don't follow Kim Z but what is she busy with anyway? From Yahoo headlines, it looks like much of her free time is spent getting ready to take selfies, taking the selfies and then posting the selfies.


----------



## addisonshopper

swags said:


> I don't follow Kim Z but what is she busy with anyway? From Yahoo headlines, it looks like much of her free time is spent getting ready to take selfies, taking the selfies and then posting the selfies.




Tee hee her hee. I chuckled myself to pieces with this comment.  Good one [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sassys

swags said:


> I don't follow Kim Z but what is she busy with anyway? From Yahoo headlines, it looks like much of her free time is spent getting ready to take selfies, taking the selfies and then posting the selfies.



Exactly what I was thinking. Kim is not married to an A list football player, so she needs every dollar she can get, while she can.


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. Kim is not married to an A list football player, so she needs every dollar she can get, while she can.




She sure does, especially with the half a dozen kids she cranked out and the type of lifestyle she insists on having. 

To turn her nose up at an opportunity due to "scheduling conflicts," is beyond dumb. She's lucky anyone's even checking for her, won't last much longer.


----------



## krissa

According to E! Kandi is pregnant.

http://m.eonline.com/news/679145/kandi-burruss-is-pregnant-real-housewives-of-atlanta-star-expecting-first-child-with-husband-todd-tucker


----------



## Graw

I'm sure she is happy!  
Does that mean Andy is creating a spin off to add to our dvr?


----------



## Ladybug09

krissa said:


> According to E! Kandi is pregnant.
> 
> http://m.eonline.com/news/679145/ka...xpecting-first-child-with-husband-todd-tucker


She is going to get MASSIVE!

Well if they split in the future, Todd can get child support!


----------



## swags

Graw said:


> I'm sure she is happy!
> Does that mean Andy is creating a spin off to add to our dvr?



I would love it if  one of these housewives could have a life event in private and off camera.


----------



## michie

Ladybug09 said:


> She is going to get MASSIVE!
> 
> Well if they split in the future, Todd can get child support!



I think she may be a Kim K of sorts pregnant woman. Hasn't Kandi had some body "sculpting" (or something) done?


----------



## Sassys

michie said:


> I think she may be a Kim K of sorts pregnant woman. Hasn't Kandi had some body "sculpting" (or something) done?


 
She said she has stomach lipo years ago.


----------



## Sassys

Seriously, does she own any other jeans besides distressed jeans?


----------



## Bentley1

I love distressed jeans, I have many, but Nene needs to get some variety in that wardrobe of hers. She's stuck In a huge rut and it's not cute.


----------



## DC-Cutie

NeNe's uniform is ripped jeans, slouchy tee and heels..  and her blond wig


----------



## Longchamp

Sassys said:


> Seriously, does she own any other jeans besides distressed jeans?




Or a white T shirt?


----------



## Sassys

Vacation


----------



## AECornell

She looks good. Hair doesn't look too terrible, although I'm tired of the blonde on her.


----------



## DivineMissM

AECornell said:


> She looks good. Hair doesn't look too terrible, although I'm tired of the blonde on her.



My thoughts exactly.  She looks great in that bikini though!


----------



## DC-Cutie

she looks great.  now that hair, Nene insist on doing blonde, but now she needs to have someone do some low lights.  That stark blonde is a bit much.  I like the cut of the wig tho


----------



## SouthTampa

Sassys said:


> Vacation


She really does look great!


----------



## michie

*in my Wendy Williams voice* Money well spent...not on that hair, tho.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Well I'll be...not half bad. Credit where credit is due.


----------



## mama13drama99

I like NeNe. From some angles I don't care for her nose. In looks like Humpty's from Digital Underground depending on the contouring.

Side note: why did Momma Dee say "bridemaid" on tonight's episode?  Why, O why, do I watch these shows????


----------



## Longchamp

Nene looks good. Think her life will improve leaving the reality series.
Hope she never looks back. She's smart getting out. 
Even if Bethenny is getting exposure with SG on RHONY, appears desperate.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Cynthia and Claudia will appear on an Episode of "Below Deck" that other Bravo reality show


----------



## bag-princess

SouthTampa said:


> She really does look great!



She sure does!!


----------



## lp640

Sheree is back!!!


_Sheree Whitfield rejoins cast of Bravo's Real Housewives Of Atlanta after three years... as Bravo seeks to fill void left by Nene Leakes
_
http://www.tmz.com/2015/08/08/sheree-marlow-rhoa-nene-sheree-whitfield-marlow-hampton/


----------



## AECornell

Well girl does need a check.


----------



## Bentley1

lp640 said:


> Sheree is back!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Sheree Whitfield rejoins cast of Bravo's Real Housewives Of Atlanta after three years... as Bravo seeks to fill void left by Nene Leakes
> 
> _
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2015/08/08/sheree-marlow-rhoa-nene-sheree-whitfield-marlow-hampton/




[emoji322][emoji3][emoji106]suuuuper excited about this! I've been waiting for her return!!


----------



## bag-princess

lp640 said:


> Sheree is back!!!
> 
> 
> _Sheree Whitfield rejoins cast of Bravo's Real Housewives Of Atlanta after three years... as Bravo seeks to fill void left by Nene Leakes
> _
> http://www.tmz.com/2015/08/08/sheree-marlow-rhoa-nene-sheree-whitfield-marlow-hampton/







oh hell!!!  who gone check her boo!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

lp640 said:


> Sheree is back!!!
> 
> 
> _Sheree Whitfield rejoins cast of Bravo's Real Housewives Of Atlanta after three years... as Bravo seeks to fill void left by Nene Leakes
> _
> http://www.tmz.com/2015/08/08/sheree-marlow-rhoa-nene-sheree-whitfield-marlow-hampton/



Good for her!

This is why you don't burn bridges..like the NYC lady.


----------



## buzzytoes

I might actually watch with Sheree coming back. Not that I really liked her much the first go round but the ATL had gotten super boring being the Nene show. I am assuming Sheree and Kenya will go rounds.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

It'll be interesting to see what's going on with Chateau Sheree.


----------



## Sassys

WhitleyGilbert said:


> It'll be interesting to see what's going on with Chateau Sheree.



She will make up some lie about why it was never built.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> She will make up some lie about why it was never built.




Yep!!

My money is on Kenya who will throw it in her face first!!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> Yep!!
> 
> My money is on Kenya who will throw it in her face first!!



without a doubt!


----------



## tamshac77

mama13drama99 said:


> I like NeNe. From some angles I don't care for her nose. In looks like Humpty's from Digital Underground depending on the contouring.
> 
> Side note: why did Momma Dee say "bridemaid" on tonight's episode?  Why, O why, do I watch these shows????




Ha!


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## tamshac77

Sassys said:


> .




Well they all look happy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Momma Joyce is a nice looking lady, she just has a nasty spirit about her.


Kandi looking like the Cheshire Cat


----------



## tamshac77

DC-Cutie said:


> Momma Joyce is a nice looking lady, she just has a nasty spirit about her.
> 
> 
> Kandi looking like the Cheshire Cat




[emoji23]


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Momma Joyce is a nice looking lady, she just has a nasty spirit about her.
> 
> 
> *Kandi looking like the Cheshire Cat*






yea cause she is thinking "i got you now!!"


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chateau by Sheree better be complete by the end of filming!


----------



## AECornell

I'm thinking more like She Shed by Sheree





DC-Cutie said:


> Chateau by Sheree better be complete by the end of filming!


----------



## bag-princess

AECornell said:


> I'm thinking more like She Shed by Sheree
> View attachment 3094086





:lolots::lolots:


----------



## tamshac77

AECornell said:


> I'm thinking more like She Shed by Sheree
> View attachment 3094086




Stop it with the close up of the little bucket, lol!


----------



## michie

If this one pic is any indication, Kandi is gonna blow TF up with this baby.


----------



## Bentley1

AECornell said:


> I'm thinking more like She Shed by Sheree
> View attachment 3094086




[emoji106][emoji23]


----------



## Sassys

Just heard on E! news, Fights went down at Cynthia's party. One fight was between Peter against Porsha and Marlo. 2nd fight was between Sheree and Kenya (apparently Kenya kept petering Sheree about her never land home). E! Said drinks were thrown.


----------



## Ladybug09

AECornell said:


> I'm thinking more like She Shed by Sheree
> View attachment 3094086



So wrong, but so right.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Just heard on E! news, Fights went down at Cynthia's party. One fight was between Peter against Porsha and Marlo. 2nd fight was between Sheree and Kenya (apparently Kenya kept petering Sheree about her never land home). E! Said drinks were thrown.




I knew it would be Kenya!!


----------



## tamshac77

Sassys said:


> Just heard on E! news, Fights went down at Cynthia's party. One fight was between Peter against Porsha and Marlo. 2nd fight was between Sheree and Kenya (apparently Kenya kept petering Sheree about her never land home). E! Said drinks were thrown.




Already? Don't they hardly know each other? I've wondered how these women could possibly handle all the fights. I'm a nervous wreck after a small argument with a friend, so I don't see how they're not an emotional mess after all the brawls.


----------



## tomz_grl

*My husband just sent this to me. *


Look at what someone is selling on our bullentin board:


I have 7 $25 ($175 total) giftcertificates (one certificate is good towards one workshop) to The BaileySchool of Fashion that I received as part of a package at a silent auction. They are located in Glenwood Park which is near Grant Park - the schoolis run by Cynthia Bailey.  I will sell each for $10.
http://thebaileyagencyschooloffashion.com/home/


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I'm glad Marlo is back.


----------



## addisonshopper

WhitleyGilbert said:


> I'm glad Marlo is back.





Yes Marlo is good tv.  She was great in the begining when she was reserved and didn't done out catty. As soon as she hooked up with Kenya she became *****y. I don't like her playing *****y it comes off to arrogant.  Marlo just look good and don't talk.


----------



## swags

I hope Marlo and Sheree have one more.of those weird face making exchanges and then become friends.


----------



## floatinglili

I want to like Marlo. I love her style and her humour. But tbh she scares me. She really 'goes there'. 
I am really disappointed Claudia left. What a breath of fresh air!! But she seemed way too classy for the rest of the ladies.


----------



## bag-princess

floatinglili said:


> I want to like Marlo. I love her style and her humour. But tbh she scares me. She really 'goes there'.
> I am really disappointed Claudia left. What a breath of fresh air!! *But she seemed way too classy for the rest of the ladies.*





claudia - classy???  i am soooo perplexed when someone says this!   i know i missed a couple of shows so they must of have been the ones where she proved this.  she did not on the others i did see!


----------



## Sassys

floatinglili said:


> I want to like Marlo. I love her style and her humour. But tbh she scares me. She really 'goes there'.
> I am really disappointed Claudia left. What a breath of fresh air!! *But she seemed way too classy for the rest of the ladies.*


 
Showing this to the public is not classy


----------



## Ladybug09

floatinglili said:


> I want to like Marlo. I love her style and her humour. But tbh she scares me. She really 'goes there'.
> I am really disappointed Claudia left. What a breath of fresh air!! But she seemed way too classy for the rest of the ladies.


I liked Claudia too.


----------



## floatinglili

bag-princess said:


> claudia - classy???  i am soooo perplexed when someone says this!   i know i missed a couple of shows so they must of have been the ones where she proved this.  she did not on the others i did see!




Maybe you saw something about Claudia that I missed lol. She seemed more 'normal' to me than the other women, more restrained and aware of herself.


----------



## floatinglili

I do not think the bunion thing is any reflection on her character. She seemed crucially embarrassed about them but tbh even the medical specialist said they were not a big deal.


----------



## Bentley1

floatinglili said:


> I want to like Marlo. I love her style and her humour. But tbh she scares me. She really 'goes there'.
> I am really disappointed Claudia left. What a breath of fresh air!! But she seemed way too classy for the rest of the ladies.




Yeah, I'm not on the Claudia is classy train either. Talking in detail about her sexual positions, picking fights with nene and what's her name every single episode, showing/talking about her nasty feet on every single episode doesn't equate to "classy" in my book. She was just as bad, if not worse, than the rest of them imo


----------



## floatinglili

Lol I should have known to dial out at the wig pulling scene seasons ago. I often feel I am doing myself a little bit of damage watching these shows!  
But I still stick to my 'theory' that Claudia was not as badly behaved as her cast mates! Was that the problem for her? Did she get booted for being boring? 

The wig pulling accomplice has her slot back I see rmao


----------



## AECornell

I like Claudia, too. She seemed normal, didn't take things too seriously, and had a quick wit.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Claudia was OK, I just got tired of her 'I'm a bi-racial girl' talk...  I got really confused when she claimed her mom didn't speak English, yet she was yapping it up with granny quite well...

like we get it, you're biracial...  wanna cookie?


----------



## bag-princess

floatinglili said:


> *Maybe you saw something about Claudia that I missed lol.* She seemed more 'normal' to me than the other women, more restrained and aware of herself.





my exact thought when someone says she is classy!!


----------



## bag-princess

anyone else see kim this morning on GMA talking about her love for waist trainers???

i don't know what she has done to her face but i did not know who the hell she was at first! i had left the room and when i came back they were talking to her and i thought she was just someone they were interviewing about it. until they mentioned Kroy and her show!   she has had major work done.


----------



## bag-princess

i don't know my girl has been doing/taking - whatever - but she is much smaller now!!
she posted this on facebook earlier.


----------



## Sassys

This is a fight waiting to happen. I can hear the nasty comments already from Kenya.



Transgender model Amiyah Scott  set to join Real Housewives of Atlanta cast as replacement for NeNe Leakes

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...st-replacement-NeNe-Leakes.html#ixzz3j8IF0VuT


----------



## GoldengirlNY

Sassys said:


> This is a fight waiting to happen. I can hear the nasty comments already from Kenya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transgender model Amiyah Scott  set to join Real Housewives of Atlanta cast as replacement for NeNe Leakes
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...st-replacement-NeNe-Leakes.html#ixzz3j8IF0VuT




[emoji15] Wait, ... The only person they could find to replace Nene was a transgender? Is Andy being slick and throwing shade?


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> like we get it, you're biracial...  wanna cookie?



 It better not be an oreo


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> This is a fight waiting to happen. I can hear the nasty comments already from Kenya.
> 
> 
> 
> Transgender model Amiyah Scott  set to join Real Housewives of Atlanta cast as replacement for NeNe Leakes
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...st-replacement-NeNe-Leakes.html#ixzz3j8IF0VuT






she is so pretty!!!   kenya won't like that at all!!


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

I follow Amiyah on Instagram and she is beautiful and has a long line of suitors who she has dated or want to date her, Kenya definitely will not be pleased.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> I follow Amiyah on Instagram and she is beautiful and has a long line of suitors who she has dated or want to date her, Kenya definitely will not be pleased.


 
but has she got that lacefront fixed?


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

I've seen much worse


----------



## DC-Cutie

awwww snap!!!!  Bish is laid!


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> awwww snap!!!!  Bish is laid!






   it just ain't right!!!!  she is flawless!!!



RHOA is adding it's first transgender cast member and the white house just hired it's first transgender staff member!


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> it just ain't right!!!!  she is flawless!!!
> 
> 
> 
> RHOA is adding it's first transgender cast member and the white house just hired it's first transgender staff member!


 
I just read that!!!! I'm out to waltz on over to 1600 Penn and wave a rainbow flag!  Equality for all!


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> I just read that!!!! *I'm out to waltz on over to 1600 Penn and wave a rainbow flag!  Equality for all!*





  take a pic - i want to see it!!   i think it is so awesome!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> it just ain't right!!!!  she is flawless!!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> I follow Amiyah on Instagram and she is beautiful and has a long line of suitors who she has dated or want to date her, Kenya definitely will not be pleased.



I might have to watch now just go see Kenya's reaction. She is going to be beyond jealous to have a prettier girl in the mix.


----------



## Graw

buzzytoes said:


> I might have to watch now just go see Kenya's reaction. She is going to be beyond jealous to have a prettier girl in the mix.




I don't find Kenya attractive in any way, this was before she opened her mouth.  After her nasty antics with the other women ... No, just no. 

I hope they all get along and surprise Bravo!


----------



## bag-princess

buzzytoes said:


> *I might have to watch now just go see Kenya's reaction. *She is going to be beyond jealous to have a prettier girl in the mix.



same thing i said.  i can see her being kenya's new target but she might need to think twice about that!




Graw said:


> I don't find Kenya attractive in any way, this was before she opened her mouth.  After her nasty antics with the other women ... No, just no.
> 
> *I hope they all get along and surprise Bravo!*





please!  there ain't no drama in that!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

GoldengirlNY said:


> [emoji15] Wait, ... The only person they could find to replace Nene was a transgender? Is Andy being slick and throwing shade?



Not pleased about this. Was already on the fence..may not watch.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> Not pleased about this. Was already on the fence..may not watch.



why?  what wrong with it?


----------



## Graw

I think it's shade!  People have mention 2 cast members reminding them of men.


----------



## swags

Graw said:


> I think it's shade!  People have mention 2 cast members reminding them of men.



Yeah, the article I read said the transgender was replacing Nene. Sounds like shade.
I also see Kenya mentioning that the transgender used to be a man and acting like a victim after she taunts her.


----------



## bag-princess

*Kim Zolciak Biermann Joins Dancing With The Stars Season 21*





Kim Zolciak is going dancing! The Dont  Be Tardy star will hit the dance floor for season 21 of Dancing With  the Stars, E! News has exclusively learned from multiple sources. ABC  does not comment on casting rumors. 
Kim shot to fame on Bravos The _Real Housewives of Atlanta_.  From there, she launched a singing careerdont deny, you know you love  Tardy for the Party and Google Meand got her spinoff, the  appropriately titled Dont Be Tardy
A mom of six, Kim is married to  footballer Kroy Biermann. The two met while Kim was on RHOA and their  wedding was chronicled for a spinoff. Other women from the Real  Housewives world to compete on DWTS include Lisa Vanderpump and Nene  Leakes.






http://realitywives.net/blogs/kim-zolciak-biermann-joins-dancing-with-the-stars-season-21/


----------



## Sassys

I don't watch Kim's show, but on RHOFATL she was beyond lazy and never wanted to put in any work to her body - always plastic surgery or the latest diet scam. How in the hell is she going to devote 8hrs a day to practice. 

Also, I thought she said she was to busy and couldn't do another reality show (woman never stops lying)


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I don't watch Kim's show, *but on RHOFATL she was beyond lazy and never wanted to put in any work to her body *- always plastic surgery or the latest diet scam. How in the hell is she going to devote 8hrs a day to practice.
> 
> Also, I* thought she said she was to busy and couldn't do another reality show (woman never stops lying*)






BOTH of these!!! there is no way that kim will want to work as hard as she needs to on that show!


----------



## buzzytoes

I don't see her having much rhythm either. I bet she is a disaster and out in the first few weeks.


----------



## bag-princess

buzzytoes said:


> I don't see her having much rhythm either. I bet she is a disaster and out in the first few weeks.





i feel for the guy that has to be her partner!!     he can just give up any dreams of a mirror ball trophy this time around!!  just keep your bags packed hunni.  you won't be there long!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> i feel for the guy that has to be her partner!!     he can just give up any dreams of a mirror ball trophy this time around!!  just keep your bags packed hunni.  you won't be there long!


----------



## coconutsboston

Granted, I do like Kim in her new show but that's going to be a lot of time for them to be away from the kids if she's on DWTS and Kroy's at away games or practice.


----------



## Sassys

coconutsboston said:


> Granted, I do like Kim in her new show but that's going to be a lot of time for them to be away from the kids if she's on DWTS and Kroy's at away games or practice.



I thought he was a free agent aka no job.


----------



## bag-princess

coconutsboston said:


> Granted, I do like Kim in her new show but that's going to be *a lot of time for them to be away from the kids if she's on DWTS and Kroy's at away games or practice*.





lawd!!!! miss brielle is going to run buck wild all over atlanta!!


----------



## coconutsboston

Sassys said:


> I thought he was a free agent aka no job.



I don't know tbh...I'll let someone who knows more about that step in for the answer, haha.  I just saw his name on the roster and assumed that's how it works!  

I really did think the Falcons picked him back up, which is why I was so annoyed that they're making such a BFD about it on the DBT show when we all know they didn't move.  



bag-princess said:


> lawd!!!! miss brielle is going to run buck wild all over atlanta!!



Haha! Is she a wild child?


----------



## Longchamp

Kroy was a free agent for a week. ATL picked him for one year for 2 mill with eligibility for 1 mill bonus if he plays well.
I don't watch the show but if they acted like they might move, that would be true.
Don't know if the team is going to pick up your contract.
Looks like his agent didn't pursue other teams.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

bag-princess said:


> lawd!!!! miss brielle is going to run buck wild all over atlanta!!



That kid will be preggers before I finish this sentence.


----------



## Sassys

SMH with the constant distressed jeans.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> SMH with the constant distressed jeans.




at least the important parts are always covered - which is more than we can say for some of these other stars!    we have seen much much worse!




coconutsboston said:


> I don't know tbh...I'll let someone who knows more about that step in for the answer, haha.  I just saw his name on the roster and assumed that's how it works!
> 
> I really did think the Falcons picked him back up, which is why I was so annoyed that they're making such a BFD about it on the DBT show when we all know they didn't move.
> 
> 
> 
> *Haha! Is she a wild child?*





i don't know how wild she really is but she told kim on the show once "i want to be a young mom like you!"


----------



## coconutsboston

bag-princess said:


> at least the important parts are always covered - which is more than we can say for some of these other stars!    we have seen much much worse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't know how wild she really is but she told kim on the show once "i want to be a young mom like you!"


Haha, I do remember that! I assumed that train of thought derailed when Kim left her and Ariana in charge of all the kids while Kim had the plastic surgery in Miami!!


----------



## Sassys

Just stumbled on this...


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Just stumbled on this...








puh-lease!!!  that don't look like anything i would waste my time on.  (except for Leon!!!)


----------



## Sassys

'Real Housewives of Atlanta' &#65279;has figured out a way to replace NeNe Leakes ... with a good old fashioned ***** fight. 

We're told Porsha Williams was on a boat in ATL with fellow castmate Cynthia Bailey when things got hot. The 2 women began arguing about nothing and Porsha started calling Cynthia a *****. Cynthia tried to disengage, walking to the other side of the boat, but in true form Porsha followed.

Porsha got in Cynthia's face, and that's when Cynthia exercised self-defense, kicking Porsha in the stomach. Producers came in before Porsha could react and restrained her.

As for injuries ... Porsha went to the hospital, where she scored pain meds.

And big surprise ... the fight was captured on camera.
Tmz.com


----------



## Graw

Sassys said:


> 'Real Housewives of Atlanta' &#65279;has figured out a way to replace NeNe Leakes ... with a good old fashioned ***** fight.
> 
> We're told Porsha Williams was on a boat in ATL with fellow castmate Cynthia Bailey when things got hot. The 2 women began arguing about nothing and Porsha started calling Cynthia a *****. Cynthia tried to disengage, walking to the other side of the boat, but in true form Porsha followed.
> 
> Porsha got in Cynthia's face, and that's when Cynthia exercised self-defense, kicking Porsha in the stomach. Producers came in before Porsha could react and restrained her.
> 
> As for injuries ... Porsha went to the hospital, where she scored pain meds.
> 
> And big surprise ... the fight was captured on camera.
> Tmz.com




Smh!  Why does it have to be physical?  Without a doubt she will press charges.


----------



## bag-princess

she should press charges!   a kick is much different than pulling some bish's hair and dragging her!  which caused porsha to get "fired" and it was all caught on camera,too. 
andy - where you at???? 

cynthia is dead weight anyway.  she wouldn't be missed!  and as usual - she is trying to have drama with someone to further her existence on the show.  she has no story of her own.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Oh Cynthia.... Smh.


----------



## bag-princess

*Demetria McKinney Talks Love, Touring With R. Kelly And Motherhood*





(surprise surprise - RogerBob still ain't proposed!)




---------




_*Mommynoire: Tell me about some of the projects you are working on. I heard you are working on an album, is that true?*_

Demetria: Yes, the album is called _Officially Yours_  and it has some amazing R&B music on there. Definitely grown,  definitely sexy, and still very in touch with femininity and what that  means for me, anyway. Kandi Burruss is the executive producer on it and  Im super excited. We have an upcoming single as well as a single I have  coming out with Lyfe which is called Talking About Love and that will  be out shortly. And the touring has been phenomenal. R. Kelly has  treated me like an equal which is something that I did not imagine. I  didnt expect him to be a dictator or mean or crazy, but I didnt expect  the love that Ive gotten. Hes now asked me to be his official opener.  Its been a lot of fun.






_*Are you still acting?*_

Demetria: I am,  I have two movies coming out. One is called Let The Church Say Amen.  It stars Naturi Naughton and Hosea Chanchez. Its really good,  faith-based content. And then I have another one called Sons 2 The  Grave and it will be out later on this year. And I just shot another  pilot with myself, Essence Atkins, Vivica A. Fox, Tony Rock, Carl Payne  and Lamman Rucker. Now this is something that people havent really seen  me in. Its grown and its a bit more adult than what people have seen  me do, and tells the story from the parents view.








_*That sounds awesome. Speaking of parents and family tell me what you love the most about motherhood.*_

I  have an almost 17-year-old. What I love the most about motherhood is  that, at least up to this point, we are still just as loving of each  other as we were from day one. Hes protective of me and still loves me  when Im having a good daya bad dayin any situation. Ive had a  cheerleader and Ive had a reason to push forward whether I felt like it  or not. Hes my godsend and I think thats the most beautiful and scary  thing about parenting. You know you want to do it right because you  only get one shot at this thing but he has let me know that Im doing a  good job and thats good enough for me.




_*What are your thoughts on marriage and having more kids in the future?*_

Ive  been in a the relationship with Roger Bobb off and on for nine years  and Ive been in love with this man and if he were to propose to me with  a Cheerio, as I said before, the answer would be yes. Now after all  this time I better get a nice sized rock (laughs). I would be willing to  marry this man. Now more kids, no, Im cool on that. I havent had a  kida baby in a decade and a half an thats a long time away to start  over. And everything is going with the career and all of that stuff so,  you know, Im content. He has his daughter and I have my son. I feel  like I got the package that I wanted.






_*Would you do a big wedding or have something simple?*_

You  know, at first I thought I would have a small, little simple wedding.  But with everybody having something to sayespecially when youre in the  public eye and everybody has seen your ups and downs and everybody has  an opinionIm gonna give them something cute to look at














http://madamenoire.com/584624/demetria-mckinney-talks-love/


----------



## bag-princess

Real Housewives Of Atlanta Star Quits Over Treatment Of Gays 


The Real Housewives of Atlanta star NeNe Leakes left the show earlier  this summer, but she isnt the only star to leave the show behind.  Another cast member, *Miss Lawrence*, has decided to depart with  the Bravo show. While it isnt an issue of money, Miss Lawrence feels  that the show doesnt necessarily support the LGBT community in the best  possible way. Lawrence, who was on the show as a stylist, is shocked  over the behavior of the ladies. According to a new report, Miss  Lawrence has decided to leave The Real Housewives Of Atlanta behind to  focus on work - and presenting the LGBT community in the best light  possible. "We don't hold a lot of women accountable for culture  appropriation. They love to borrow from the culture, steal intellectual  property from the gay community, and most of them don't give back," Miss  Lawrence revealed in an interview with BET. 


Miss Lawrence reveals that many of the women on the show call themselves  LGBT supporters, but Lawrence was shocked at the behavior on The Real  Housewives Of Atlanta and Lawrence felt it was best to leave. Of course,  she could be referring to the showdown with Marlo Hampton a few years ago, where she used horrible slurs in a fight with Sheree Whitfield. 

"Theres no way I can call myself a social activist and be a real  activist for my community on that show. I'm not angry with them; I just  think they need to be educated," Lawrence reveals, adding that she  doesnt think any of the women are homophobic. "They need to understand  how to respect our culture  whats appropriate to say and whats not. I  can almost assure you that if a white man was on a reality show and he  got upset with a Black woman and said, 'Black *****,' it would be a huge  uproar across America. But its OK if a Black woman calls a gay man a  'queen' or 'ft.'" 


http://www.starpulse.com/news/index....ta-star-quits-


----------



## DC-Cutie

didn't know she had a son...  not surprised Roger Bobb hasn't proposed..


bag-princess said:


> _*What are your thoughts on marriage and having more kids in the future?*_
> 
> Ive  been in a the relationship with Roger Bobb off and on for nine years  and Ive been in love with this man and if he were to propose to me with  a Cheerio, as I said before, the answer would be yes. Now after all  this time I better get a nice sized rock (laughs). I would be willing to  marry this man. Now more kids, no, Im cool on that. I havent had a  kida baby in a decade and a half an thats a long time away to start  over. And everything is going with the career and all of that stuff so,  you know, Im content. He has his daughter and I have my son. I feel  like I got the package that I wanted.


----------



## Ladybug09

I think Lawrence is leaving more so because new opportunities are coming his way. Not so much because of his treatment by Bravo. Whatever the real reason though, I wish him much success


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> didn't know she had a son...  *not surprised Roger Bobb hasn't proposed*..




no one is!  she is wasting good time.
she needs to stop it with that "cheerio" crap because all it does is tell him he doesn't have to do anything and she will still stay.




Ladybug09 said:


> *I think Lawrence is leaving more so because new opportunities are coming his way*. Not so much because of his treatment by Bravo. Whatever the real reason though, I wish him much success





so do i!  i think his guest spot on "empire" was just the start.


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> no one is!  she is wasting good time.
> she needs to stop it with that "cheerio" crap because all it does is tell him he doesn't have to do anything and she will still stay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so do i!  i think his guest spot on "empire" was just the start.



They said he will definitely be on more episodes. Lawrence is a talented guy and will go far.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> They said he will definitely be on more episodes. Lawrence is a talented guy and will go far.




wow!  that is good to know - i would love to see more of him.


----------



## dooneybaby

Ladybug09 said:


> I think Lawrence is leaving more so because new opportunities are coming his way. Not so much because of his treatment by Bravo. Whatever the real reason though, I wish him much success


I could smell that coming too. He's doing "Fashion Queens" and apparently stole the scene (I didn't see it, but I hear it's so) on "Empire." So it's time to move on and do better things.
At least he's not trying to hang on like NeNe did for so long.


----------



## bag-princess

dooneybaby said:


> I could smell that coming too. He's doing "Fashion Queens" and apparently stole the scene (I didn't see it, but I hear it's so) on "Empire." So it's time to move on and do better things.
> At least he's not trying to hang on like NeNe did for so long.






everything always rolls back around to NeNe in some way!   BLOOP!


----------



## Sassys

Kim fields does a lot of directing for Tyler Perry's shows. Why in the world would she do a reality show?? SMH

'You weren't famous to me!' Kim Fields joins the Real Housewives Of Atlanta...  but Porsha is unimpressed in new trailer

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rns-explosive-facts-season-eight-trailer.html

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...facts-season-eight-trailer.html#ixzz3n8s3lbHM


----------



## tomz_grl

Oh my goodness. I saw Porscha and her man already broke up on TMZ. 
I'm already bored with this season and it hasn't even started.


----------



## michie

IDK why she's joining this cast. WW said the same thing in "Hot Topics" and (rightfully) called her out for acting brand new about the women being messy. Obviously, she's looking to be on TV for one reason or another. I said the same thing about Kandi. You're accomplished. Why are you on a show with a bunch of never-will-bes flaunting your wealth and acting above them?


----------



## Ladybug09

michie said:


> *IDK why she's joining this cast*. WW said the same thing in "Hot Topics" and (rightfully) called her out for acting brand new about the women being messy. Obviously, she's looking to be on TV for one reason or another. I said the same thing about Kandi. You're accomplished. Why are you on a show with a bunch of never-will-bes flaunting your wealth and acting above them?


Exactly, they want what she has and had, a LEGITIMATE acting career.


----------



## bag-princess

kandi with her "i fly above" all the drama and ratchetness!!  girl please!  she is not above all that at all. she is finally pregnant after all her planning and is going to act like she is better than them all!   kim will be showing her true colors very soon,too.  i see that kenya is going to saddle up to her as is her usual way - calling her "hollywood royalty"!  she knows better than to play that with sheree!  and i don't care what kim has been doing she obviously needs either the money/show to get her something.


----------



## girlonthecoast

When Todd suggested Mama Joyce as the nanny my jaw actually dropped


----------



## bag-princess

so kim and sheree are not the only new girls - i have not heard anything about this person!


----------------------------

This November the _Real Housewives of Atlanta_ will welcome two new ladies to the mix for Season 8: _Facts of Life_ star Kim Fields, and former pro cheerleader Shamea Morton.  Prior to joining the Atlanta squad, these ladies each left a mark on  their respective industries, with Kim rising to TV icon status at an  early age and Shamea leaving her team spirit on the football field and  basketball court. Get acquainted with each of them before the November 8  premiere.



Prior to going pro in the world of cheerleading, Shamea worked in the  entertainment biz. She was in a group with Keri Hilson and former Blaque  singer Shamari Fears-Devoe for some time, as well as the male/female  quartet Co-Ed. She's also appeared in films like _Drumline_ and _Temptation_.  Most notably, she cheered for the Atlanta Falcons from 2011 to 2012 and  cheered for the Atlanta Hawks since 2003. She currently works as the  Atlanta Hawks in-game host.  She also works as an on-air personality on Atlanta's V103.


----------



## bag-princess

bag-princess said:


> so kim and sheree are not the only new girls - i have not heard anything about this person!
> 
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> This November the _Real Housewives of Atlanta_ will welcome two new ladies to the mix for Season 8: _Facts of Life_ star Kim Fields, and former pro cheerleader Shamea Morton.  Prior to joining the Atlanta squad, these ladies each left a mark on  their respective industries, with Kim rising to TV icon status at an  early age and Shamea leaving her team spirit on the football field and  basketball court. Get acquainted with each of them before the November 8  premiere.
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to going pro in the world of cheerleading, Shamea worked in the  entertainment biz. She was in a group with Keri Hilson and former Blaque  singer Shamari Fears-Devoe for some time, as well as the male/female  quartet Co-Ed. She's also appeared in films like _Drumline_ and _Temptation_.  Most notably, she cheered for the Atlanta Falcons from 2011 to 2012 and  cheered for the Atlanta Hawks since 2003. She currently works as the  Atlanta Hawks in-game host.  She also works as an on-air personality on Atlanta's V103.







sorry - forgot the source


http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-di...real-housewives-of-atlanta?cid=soc_dg_fb_RHOA


----------



## tamshac77

Nene looks good. 

http://www.idigitaltimes.com/nene-l...ds-and-rhobh-will-she-join-cast-photos-479902


----------



## bag-princess

tamshac77 said:


> Nene looks good.
> 
> http://www.idigitaltimes.com/nene-l...ds-and-rhobh-will-she-join-cast-photos-479902






she really does.  she has lost a little weight from other pics i have seen.


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> she really does.  she has lost a little weight from other pics i have seen.



She has. Leaving the show has done her some good.


----------



## bag-princess

tamshac77 said:


> she has. Leaving the show has done her some good.





+1


----------



## tomz_grl

Saw on TMZ the producers begged NeNe to come back so she supposedly surprised he girls by showing up in Jamaica on their trip.


----------



## DC-Cutie

tomz_grl said:


> Saw on TMZ the producers begged NeNe to come back so she supposedly surprised he girls by showing up in Jamaica on their trip.



I can only imagine the looks on their faces when NeNe's wide walk entered the room


----------



## GoldengirlNY

DC-Cutie said:


> I can only imagine the looks on their faces when NeNe's wide walk entered the room




That's an episode I will watch


----------



## bag-princess

tomz_grl said:


> Saw on TMZ the producers begged NeNe to come back so she supposedly surprised he girls by showing up in Jamaica on their trip.





GoldengirlNY said:


> That's an episode I will watch






i saw this,too.  they know what's up!!     i had no plans at all to watch it but will give a peek for that!


----------



## cdtracing

I stopped watching this show a few seasons ago.  This particular show is probably the worst one of all.  The women are anything but class or ladylike.  All they do is fight & talk smack about everyone like ghetto trash.  They're a huge joke in the real ATL because they're just wannabes.  Bravo should combine this show with VH1"s Mob Wives & just call it Trash TV.


----------



## bag-princess

cdtracing said:


> I stopped watching this show a few seasons ago.  This particular show is probably the worst one of all.  The women are anything but class or ladylike.  All they do is fight & talk smack about everyone like ghetto trash.  They're a huge joke in the real ATL because they're just wannabes.  Bravo should combine this show with VH1"s Mob Wives & just call it Trash TV.





you just described the entire RHO franchise!!


----------



## cdtracing

bag-princess said:


> you just described the entire RHO franchise!!



Pretty much but i think RHOA is the worst.  I actually stopped watching any of these show except when they rerun a show & then it's with sound off.  I really only like to see the fashions & the inside of some of the houses.  I could care less about their storyline.  I did get pulled back in to RHOOC because of the so called "cancer" that *****i Vicki con artist boyfriend supposedly has.  All I really like to see is their clothes & jewelry.

I think if Bravo really wanted to do a true REALITY show, they should take all the Housewives & throw them in a pit with Mob Wives & see who survives.


----------



## Ginger Tea

If the TMZ report is factual, NeNe's return came with a hefty price to Bravo. She's no fool and she's not coming back for mere pennies.


----------



## Swanky

Is anyone looking for her?  My hunch is her novelty has worn off in Hollywood and she's asking to come back.
I can't stand her or Porscha, I may not watch if she's coming back.


*NeNe Leakes          I'M BACK!!!         'RHOA' Is Soo Boring Without Me       *




10/28/2015 10:14 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     
Exclusive Details






*N**eNe Leakes* is eating her words ... returning to '*Real Housewives of Atlanta*&#65279;' this season, even though she declared there was no chance she'd go back. 
Leakes surprised the cast when she showed up to their retreat in Jamaica. We're told none of the ladies knew NeNe was coming back and her surprising entry even left some of the ladies speechless. No small feat.




Our sources say producers phoned NeNe earlier this month, pleading with her to come back because the storylines were lacking excitement so far this season. In a nutshell: We suck, please help.
NeNe agreed to do it because the *price was right *this time, and it didn't affect the shooting schedule on her new game show.
We're told NeNe's episodes will air toward the end of the season.










 Read more: http://www.tmz.com/page/2/#ixzz3pxtgwVdF


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hmmm...


----------



## tomz_grl

Why is she cozied up to Cynthia and Papa Smurf? Did they make up? Maybe that's why she decided to come back...


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I'll probably only watch an episode or two to see what the flacka Kim Fields is doing on there and then I may tune in again to see Nene's return. Otherwise, meh....


----------



## tamshac77

DC-Cutie said:


> I can only imagine the looks on their faces when NeNe's wide walk entered the room



Lol, I love her wide walk.


----------



## bag-princess

WhitleyGilbert said:


> I'll probably only watch an episode or two to see what the flacka Kim Fields is doing on there *and then I may tune in again to see Nene's return.* Otherwise, meh....





that is ALL i care about.  they can miss me with t@he rest of the tired season!


----------



## Sassys

Nene's tag line was : When one door closes another one opens. I guess doors were not opening. And the new Broadway gig is not paying that much. She claims to have been so close to Ryan Murphy, but beside Glee and that other show, he has never used her (Scream Queens or American Horror). Also. I find it interesting Tyler Perry has never used her.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Nene's tag line was : When one door closes another one opens. I guess doors were not opening. And the new Broadway gig is not paying that much. She claims to have been so close to Ryan Murphy, but beside Glee and that other show, he has never used her (Scream Queens or American Horror). Also. I find it interesting Tyler Perry has never used her.





and  Claudia's tagline was: "Don't hate me because I'm beautiful. Hate me because I'm here to stay."  


so yea.


----------



## Ginger Tea

NeNe making guest appearances. Not re-signed to full time cast member. Don't think if she was that strained for cash or didn't have other things going, however big or small, she wouldn't opt for full time cast member. If anyone called her to the mat about it, she could famously respond, 'I said what I said!'


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Sassys said:


> Nene's tag line was : When one door closes another one opens. I guess doors were not opening.* And the new Broadway gig is not paying that much. *She claims to have been so close to Ryan Murphy, but beside Glee and that other show, he has never used her (Scream Queens or American Horror). Also. I find it interesting Tyler Perry has never used her.




How much is she getting?

She is going to be in Chicago the musical next.


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> and  Claudia's tagline was: "Don't hate me because I'm beautiful. Hate me because I'm here to stay."
> 
> 
> so yea.


----------



## sgj99

does she have any real talent?  or do all her castings seem to be versions of Nene?


----------



## cdtracing

sgj99 said:


> does she have any real talent?  or do all her castings seem to be versions of Nene?



:lolots::lolots:


----------



## swags

I thought season 1 Nene was hilarious in her confessionals (until she started bashing Kim) 
She can still be funny, she doesn't need to feud to be good on the show. Not sure about her other performances, I didn't watch New Normal, Glee or see any of her other endeavors.


----------



## bag-princess

the new tag lines -



*Cynthia Bailey*: "Seasons may change, but Cynthia Bailey never goes out of style."
*Kandi Burruss*: "I'm a hitmaker, and this year I will reveal the best one."
*Kenya Moore*: "Don't come for me, unless I twirl for you."
*Kim Fields*: "Faith, family and career -- those are the facts of my life."
*Phaedra Parks*: "Only God can judge me, and he seems quite impressed."
*Porsha Williams*: "I'm about to give you life, so stay out of my way!" 





http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-di...ta-drop-their-new-taglines?cid=soc_dg_fb_RHOA


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> the new tag lines -
> 
> 
> 
> *Cynthia Bailey*: "Seasons may change, but Cynthia Bailey never goes out of style."
> *Kandi Burruss*: "I'm a hitmaker, and this year I will reveal the best one."
> *Kenya Moore*: "Don't come for me, unless I twirl for you."
> *Kim Fields*: "Faith, family and career -- those are the facts of my life."
> *Phaedra Parks*: "Only God can judge me, and he seems quite impressed."
> *Porsha Williams*: "I'm about to give you life, so stay out of my way!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-di...ta-drop-their-new-taglines?cid=soc_dg_fb_RHOA



Kenya couldn't come up anything better than that?


----------



## cdtracing

bag-princess said:


> the new tag lines -
> 
> 
> 
> *Cynthia Bailey*: "Seasons may change, but Cynthia Bailey never goes out of style."
> *Kandi Burruss*: "I'm a hitmaker, and this year I will reveal the best one."
> *Kenya Moore*: "Don't come for me, unless I twirl for you."
> *Kim Fields*: "Faith, family and career -- those are the facts of my life."
> *Phaedra Parks*: "Only God can judge me, and he seems quite impressed."
> *Porsha Williams*: "I'm about to give you life, so stay out of my way!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-di...ta-drop-their-new-taglines?cid=soc_dg_fb_RHOA





tamshac77 said:


> Kenya couldn't come up anything better than that?



Hasn't Kenya twirled enough for everybody???


----------



## dooneybaby

OK, Cynthia Bailey, her mom, her daughter and Claudia were on the latest episode of "Below Deck" and they left a $15,000 tip for the crew. I don't see that happening.
Do you think Bravo paid the tip?


----------



## bag-princess

dooneybaby said:


> OK, Cynthia Bailey, her mom, her daughter and Claudia were on the latest episode of "Below Deck" and they left a $15,000 tip for the crew. I don't see that happening.
> Do you think Bravo paid the tip?




either bravo paid or it was a lie!   no way that happened!




tamshac77 said:


> Kenya couldn't come up anything better than that?




   i would not expect better from her!



and kandi is quite smug now that she has that baby boy finally coming!


----------



## dooneybaby

girlonthecoast said:


> When Todd suggested Mama Joyce as the nanny my jaw actually dropped


I can see Mama Joyce filing for custody of the baby when he's born. She's just that crazy!


----------



## tomz_grl

Those are a smudge better than the tag lines from RHoNY.


----------



## cdtracing

dooneybaby said:


> OK, Cynthia Bailey, her mom, her daughter and Claudia were on the latest episode of "Below Deck" and they left a $15,000 tip for the crew. I don't see that happening.
> Do you think Bravo paid the tip?





bag-princess said:


> either bravo paid or it was a lie!   no way that happened!!



If a tip was paid, I'm sure Bravo picked up the tab.  Just trying to beef up 2 shows with story lines.  Cynthia & her crew probably got a free cruise & were paid to boot.


----------



## cdtracing

dooneybaby said:


> I can see Mama Joyce filing for custody of the baby when he's born. She's just that crazy!



Yeah, I can see that happening as well.  Mama Joyce is certifiable & is off her meds!!


----------



## bag-princess

cdtracing said:


> *If a tip was paid, I'm sure Bravo picked up the tab*.  Just trying to beef up 2 shows with story lines.  Cynthia & her crew probably got a free cruise & were paid to boot.




of course - IF it was.   cynthia and claudia had 15 G's to tip with????


----------



## DC-Cutie

Cynthia could barely come up with th money for the open bar at her wedding and Claudia got fired from RH and the radio show. So yeah, bravo paid that tip

Kenya needs to find something new. We are all out of twirls


----------



## cdtracing

dc-cutie said:


> cynthia could barely come up with th money for the open bar at her wedding and claudia got fired from rh and the radio show. So yeah, bravo paid that tip
> 
> kenya needs to find something new. We are all out of twirls



+1


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> *Cynthia could barely come up with th money for the open bar at her wedding and Claudia got fired from RH and the radio show.* So yeah, bravo paid that tip
> 
> Kenya needs to find something new. We are all out of twirls






thank you!!!   there is really only on "rich *****" and that is kandi.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Dang, Claudia was fired from her radio job too? Why?


----------



## bag-princess

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Dang, Claudia was fired from her radio job too? Why?





some drama behind the scenes supposedly with her and rickey.  some say she was difficult to work with.  others say he was jealous of her.


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> either bravo paid or it was a lie!   no way that happened!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *   i would not expect better from her!*
> 
> 
> 
> and kandi is quite smug now that she has that baby boy finally coming!



Nope. 

I don't know who I dislike most, Kenya or Kandi. I might be fast forwarding them both this season.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Kenya & Cynthia's storyline is arid. It's time to mix up the cast now. Both attempts to be relevant is boring. Only thing that keeps Cynthia in the news is Peter always getting into some kind financial fiasco costing them money they don't have.


----------



## bag-princess

tamshac77 said:


> Nope.
> 
> I don't know who I dislike most, Kenya or Kandi. I might be fast forwarding them both this season.



kandi for me!   kenya is such a non-factor with all her trying so hard to be relevant.  but kandi and this baby and the drama she is going to start even though she acts like she is above it.  we will see if her hands will be too full to go back and forth getting the tea and then spilling it to everyone now that she "thinks" she has the perfect situation now to keep todd tied to atlanta instead of working all over the country.   wonder how long that smug attitude of hers will last!





Ginger Tea said:


> Kenya & Cynthia's storyline is arid. It's time to mix up the cast now. Both attempts to be relevant is boring. Only thing that keeps Cynthia in the news is Peter always getting into some kind financial fiasco costing them money they don't have.




which makes her look so stupid!  everyone knows she is banking peter and he keeps loosing it!


----------



## TC1

Less Peter, more Leon


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> *Cynthia could barely come up with th money for the open bar at her wedding* and Claudia got fired from RH and the radio show. So yeah, bravo paid that tip
> 
> Kenya needs to find something new. We are all out of twirls


 
 Don't forget there were no flowers.


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> Less Peter, more Leon





AMEN!!!!!   nicole needs her daddy around more!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Ginger Tea

TC1 said:


> Less Peter, more Leon




There you go!


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> AMEN!!!!!   nicole needs her daddy around more!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Noel. 

I agree, more Leon


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Noel.
> 
> I agree, more Leon





ooops! :giggles:


----------



## bag-princess

The Real Housewives of Atlanta is set to premiere Sunday, and star Cynthia Bailey drops a bomb in the Season 8 debut.
 Are you attracted to Peter, even with his clothes off? Baileys sister, Malorie, asks the 47-year-old reality TV star.
 No, Bailey responds, referring to her husband of five years, Peter Thomas.






this was the first paragraph in an article "can your marriage survive without sexual attraction?"  in the NY Post










http://nypost.com/2015/11/05/can-your-marriage-survive-without-sexual-attraction/


----------



## Ginger Tea

bag-princess said:


> The Real Housewives of Atlanta is set to premiere Sunday, and star Cynthia Bailey drops a bomb in the Season 8 debut.
> Are you attracted to Peter, even with his clothes off? Baileys sister, Malorie, asks the 47-year-old reality TV star.
> No, Bailey responds, referring to her husband of five years, Peter Thomas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was the first paragraph in an article "can your marriage survive without sexual attraction?"  in the NY Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://nypost.com/2015/11/05/can-your-marriage-survive-without-sexual-attraction/




What's Kandi's bomb, she's pregnant?


----------



## Sassys

'We're having a boy': Pregnant Real Housewives of Atlanta star Kandi Burruss  reveals gender of baby on radio show

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rruss-reveals-s-having-boy.html#ixzz3qf3wVSIY


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> 'We're having a boy': Pregnant Real Housewives of Atlanta star Kandi Burruss  reveals gender of baby on radio show
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rruss-reveals-s-having-boy.html#ixzz3qf3wVSIY






why is she acting like this was not known???  from the jump she was all about having a boy and made sure she got pregnant with one in order to continue at her attempts to keep Todd in ATL tied to her instead of gallivanting all of the US!!!  #girlbye  
ain't nobody surprised by this announcement!


----------



## Ginger Tea

bag-princess said:


> why is she acting like this was not known???  from the jump she was all about having a boy and made sure she got pregnant with one in order to continue at her attempts to keep Todd in ATL tied to her instead of gallivanting all of the US!!!  #girlbye
> ain't nobody surprised by this announcement!




Ditto. This was all over the news many months ago. Think she specifically did something medically to ensure the child would be a boy. I think.


----------



## Ladybug09

Ginger Tea said:


> Ditto. This was all over the news many months ago. Think she specifically did something medically to ensure the child would be a boy. I think.



Of course she did.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Of course she did.





EXACTLY! 

It was all about "Todd wants a son" and she was going to make sure that happened!


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> EXACTLY!
> 
> It was all about "Todd wants a son" and she was going to make sure that happened!



I think she thinks having a "male child" will cement their rship.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> I think she thinks having a "male child" will cement their rship.




yep!! and that he will not want to leave town to work so he will be home more.  she gon learn!! many women before her have tried the same thing and got no where.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> yep!! and that he will not want to leave town to work so he will be home more.  she gon learn!! many women before her have tried the same thing and got no where.


 
Let the church say Amen!


----------



## Sassys

Wonder why they put Cynthia in the middle holding the peach.


----------



## Sassys

Why is Dr. JAckie asking Kandi and Todd if they care if it is a boy or girl. During the sonogram Kandi said "Wait, so what does HE have now".


----------



## Longchamp

Good start to the season.
Enough drama w/o Nene.


----------



## Graw

Oh boy, how long is Porcha's relationship going to last? I hope she doesn't go from man to man "in love."  Well at least she has a storyline.

Kenya stirring the pot about "chateau she can't pay" needs to stop!  What is the expression about throwing stones in a glass house again?  Did she see Cynthias face when they traveled to her home?  Kenya talking to Peter about his behavior at Cynthia's event is reckless!  She is always in someone else's marriage.  She doesn't do it for the ratings, this is who she is.  At the moment to sustain drama Bravo will keep Kenya. Her storyline is the same every year - conflict.

If I were Phaedra I wouldn't be friends w Kandi or disclose any information to her.


----------



## pquiles

Sheree is back with a BANG!


----------



## pquiles

Did ya'll see Watch What Happens Live???  Vivica A. Fox spilled tea regarding 50 cents!  Apparently he made a statement about how Empire's ratings dropped because of the gay storyline???  She said 50 cent was pot calling the kettle black aaaannnnnnddd the cover he did with Souljaboy was suspect.  Tea honey, tea!


----------



## dooneybaby

WTH! Kenya really needs to stop. She's talking about Sheree's 20-year mansion project when what the heck did she buy? That house is tore up! Kenya is crazy!


----------



## dooneybaby

It's just not worth being married to a man that you have to CONSTANTLY keep in check!
Peter, Peter, Peter, Peter!


----------



## bag-princess

pquiles said:


> Did ya'll see Watch What Happens Live???  Vivica A. Fox spilled tea regarding 50 cents!  Apparently he made a statement about how Empire's ratings dropped because of the gay storyline???  She said 50 cent was pot calling the kettle black aaaannnnnnddd the cover he did with Souljaboy was suspect.  Tea honey, tea!
> View attachment 3182287




i didn't see that BUT i have seen people online talking about it.  they are taking bets how long it wll be before she comes up missing!





dooneybaby said:


> WTH! Kenya really needs to stop. She's talking about Sheree's 20-year mansion project when what the heck did she buy? That house is tore up! Kenya is crazy!





she and her other stupid side-kick viewing that condemned property she claims she bought!!  i guess brandon was busy so the only other person that believes the lies she tells is of course stupid cynthia!!  this is where she is going to raise her "babies" and where she will bring her "husband to live"!   her delusion still has no end i see.


----------



## tomz_grl

Viveca was the best part of the 2 hour long show last night! She was serving it and Andy was eating it up! Kandi was there getting her fill too!!!


----------



## bag-princess

tomz_grl said:


> Viveca was the best part of the 2 hour long show last night! She was serving it *and Andy was eating it up*! Kandi was there getting her fill too!!!





girl we all know how Andy lives for that kind of drama!!!   i can just see that look he gets on his face when it is going down and he is throwing out the loaded questions!!


----------



## tomz_grl

bag-princess said:


> girl we all know how Andy lives for that kind of drama!!!   i can just see that look he gets on his face when it is going down and he is throwing out the loaded questions!!


 
He gets so excited...his face lights up and he can't sit still. Reminds me of my 9yo son at Gamestop.


----------



## bag-princess

tomz_grl said:


> He gets so excited...*his face lights up and he can't sit still. *Reminds me of my 9yo son at Gamestop.








that is exactly how he gets!!!  when i see that i am like "uh oh!  he is getting ready to get started now!" LOL


----------



## bag-princess

they are both going for Viv now!!!!




*50 Cent Responds to His Ex Vivica A. Fox's Comments About His Sexuality*





Andy Cohen and _The Real Housewives of Atlanta _star  Kandi Burruss didn't know what to do when Vivica A. Fox started making  shocking claims about her ex-boyfriend 50 Cent -- and these two have  seen some drama.
On Sunday's _Watch What Happens Live_, Cohen and Fox started talking about her upcoming appearance on _Empire_, which led to questions about 50 Cent slamming the show. "What were your thoughts when 50 Cent blamed the season ratings dip on 'gay stuff'?" Cohen asked.




"First of all, you know the pot called the kettle black is all I'm saying," Fox responded.
Shocked at what she just heard, Burruss exclaimed, "That was some tea! That was shade. That was major shade."




Cohen asked Fox, 51, if she was implying that the 40-year-old rapper might be gay, but she clarified that "he's not."
Then  she added, "We had a great time. He just seems like he's got something  that's not quite clear." She also said that a magazine cover with 50  Cent and Soulja Boy raised some questions for her.




*Not long after WWHL  aired, 50 Cent responded to his ex-girlfriend's comments in a NSFW way.  "Oh No!!! Now she things I'm gay because I let her lick my A**. LMAO,"  he wrote. "Wait, I didn't want her to, she forced me, my hands were  tied. 50 Shades of Grey."*
*Soulja  Boy also Instagrammed about Fox, writing: "Everybody hit up this  cougar..she's single and ready to mingle  ...1-800-GrannyDesperateForAttention extension I'mWashedUp."*








As for Cohen's question about 50 Cent thinking _Empire_'s  ratings dropped because of the "gay stuff," the host later read a  statement from 50 Cent's rep saying this was not case. "Mr. Jackson [50  Cent] reposted something on Instagram that originated from a blog in  relation to the decrease in _Empire_'s ratings," the statement  read. "When he realized there was additional content in the blog post  that he did not agree with, he immediately deleted the post as that is  not a reflection of his views at all."


*After appearing on WWHL, Fox too went on social media. ""Boom!! That's was 4 my #EmpireSeason2 family yall!!" she tweeted. "Drops mic  #WWHL."*





https://www.yahoo.com/tv/s/50-cent-responds-ex-vivica-111200195.html


----------



## tomz_grl

bag-princess said:


> they are both going for Viv now!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *50 Cent Responds to His Ex Vivica A. Fox's Comments About His Sexuality*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy Cohen and _The Real Housewives of Atlanta _star  Kandi Burruss didn't know what to do when Vivica A. Fox started making  shocking claims about her ex-boyfriend 50 Cent -- and these two have  seen some drama.
> On Sunday's _Watch What Happens Live_, Cohen and Fox started talking about her upcoming appearance on _Empire_, which led to questions about 50 Cent slamming the show. "What were your thoughts when 50 Cent blamed the season ratings dip on 'gay stuff'?" Cohen asked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "First of all, you know the pot called the kettle black is all I'm saying," Fox responded.
> Shocked at what she just heard, Burruss exclaimed, "That was some tea! That was shade. That was major shade."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cohen asked Fox, 51, if she was implying that the 40-year-old rapper might be gay, but she clarified that "he's not."
> Then  she added, "We had a great time. He just seems like he's got something  that's not quite clear." She also said that a magazine cover with 50  Cent and Soulja Boy raised some questions for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Not long after WWHL  aired, 50 Cent responded to his ex-girlfriend's comments in a NSFW way.  "Oh No!!! Now she things I'm gay because I let her lick my A**. LMAO,"  he wrote. "Wait, I didn't want her to, she forced me, my hands were  tied. 50 Shades of Grey."*
> *Soulja  Boy also Instagrammed about Fox, writing: "Everybody hit up this  cougar..she's single and ready to mingle  ...1-800-GrannyDesperateForAttention extension I'mWashedUp."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for Cohen's question about 50 Cent thinking _Empire_'s  ratings dropped because of the "gay stuff," the host later read a  statement from 50 Cent's rep saying this was not case. "Mr. Jackson [50  Cent] reposted something on Instagram that originated from a blog in  relation to the decrease in _Empire_'s ratings," the statement  read. "When he realized there was additional content in the blog post  that he did not agree with, he immediately deleted the post as that is  not a reflection of his views at all."
> 
> 
> *After appearing on WWHL, Fox too went on social media. ""Boom!! That's was 4 my #EmpireSeason2 family yall!!" she tweeted. "Drops mic  #WWHL."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/tv/s/50-cent-responds-ex-vivica-111200195.html


 


50, it's THINKS not things...
Team Vivica all day! Does Soulja  () really have any right talking about anyone being washed up?


----------



## bag-princess

tomz_grl said:


> 50, it's THINKS not things...
> Team Vivica all day! Does Soulja  () really have any right talking about anyone being washed up?





NO he does not!!! 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## swags

I liked the premiere with the exception of Kenya. Her house has nothing in it and she claims it will be done in 3 months. At least Sheree's place looks like an actual house and not a barn in a horror movie. 

Peter is horrible. He's so rude. He is the one who did something wrong and he has the nerve to get mad at everyone else when they mention it. If he's staying away 4 nights a week, I doubt he's staying alone.


----------



## tomz_grl

swags said:


> Peter is horrible. He's so rude. He is the one who did something wrong and he has the nerve to get mad at everyone else when they mention it. If he's staying away 4 nights a week, I doubt he's staying alone.




Agreed! He's so disrespectful to everyone and then he gets mad when people don't put up with his BS. Imagine if the tables were turned and Cynthia did that with some guy. Peter looked really chummy with some 'random' chick that's at his bar 'regularly'. Hopefully this was just a story line for them and it's all fake. I'd hate for Cynthia to have to eat crow when it comes to Peter.
OT, but did the new Bar One ever open? I couldn't find anything on the internet from this year.


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> I liked the premiere with the exception of Kenya. *Her house has nothing in it and she claims it will be done in 3 months.* At least Sheree's place looks like an actual house and not a barn in a horror movie.
> 
> Peter is horrible. He's so rude. He is the one who did something wrong and he has the nerve to get mad at everyone else when they mention it. If he's staying away 4 nights a week, I doubt he's staying alone.





but it is where she will raise her babies!!  and where she and her husband will live!!


----------



## swags

bag-princess said:


> but it is where she will raise her babies!!  and where she and her husband will live!!



Lol. That's another thing, Kenya is 44 and keeps talking about these future babies like she is 34.


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> Lol. That's another thing, Kenya is 44 and keeps talking about these future babies like she is 34.





more like 24!!!    she is one of the reasons i find it so hard to watch it now.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> they are both going for Viv now!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Not long after WWHL  aired, 50 Cent responded to his ex-girlfriend's comments in a NSFW way.  "Oh No!!! Now she things I'm gay because I let her lick my A**. LMAO,"  he wrote. "Wait, I didn't want her to, she forced me, my hands were  tied. 50 Shades of Grey."*
> *Soulja  Boy also Instagrammed about Fox, writing: "Everybody hit up this  cougar..she's single and ready to mingle  ...1-800-GrannyDesperateForAttention extension I'mWashedUp." *




There goes my breakfast...


----------



## Ladybug09

pquiles said:


> Did ya'll see Watch What Happens Live???  Vivica A. Fox spilled tea regarding 50 cents!  Apparently he made a statement about how Empire's ratings dropped because of the gay storyline???  She said 50 cent was pot calling the kettle black aaaannnnnnddd the cover he did with Souljaboy was suspect.  Tea honey, tea!
> View attachment 3182287



Mmeh....Not surprised they went after her.



tomz_grl said:


> He gets so excited...his face lights up and he can't sit still. Reminds me of my 9yo son at Gamestop.


He does!


----------



## livethelake

Well I'm confused.

Kenya said her house was in Buckhead (while she was riding in the car with Cynthia commenting on the mansions as they drove to her house)

But this was posted by TMZ 

http://www.tmz.com/2015/11/03/kenya-moore-new-home/


*'RHOA' Star Kenya Moore: I Bought a House Without Doors!*


*                          'RHOA' Star Kenya Moore                                        I Bought a House Without Doors!                                      *


* 2.1k

262


           11/3/2015 12:40 AM PST BY TMZ STAFF         *

                                 EXCLUSIVE




*Kenya Moore* just dropped $515k on a fixer upper that may be the most insecure place in the ATL ...  because it didn't even have doors.
 We're told Kenya paid cash and almost instantly began extensive  remodeling. The house was actually under construction but was never  completed because the owner ran out of money, so Kenya had her work cut  out for her.
 Kenya's realtor, Jeremy Smith, tells us she wanted a contemporary and  there aren't a lot in the area so she settled on the partially built  pad. He says the house when finished would easily go for $1.5 mil. She's  spending around $400k on the remodel, so on paper it's a great  investment.
*The house is 15 minutes outside of Buckhead, which is where she wanted to be, but that's why God invented cars.*
 Kenya will do a big remodel reveal on her show.




Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/11/03/kenya-moore-new-home/#ixzz3r0eSuARf
​


----------



## tomz_grl

livethelake said:


> Well I'm confused.
> 
> Kenya said her house was in Buckhead (while she was riding in the car with Cynthia commenting on the mansions as they drove to her house)
> 
> But this was posted by TMZ
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2015/11/03/kenya-moore-new-home/
> 
> 
> *'RHOA' Star Kenya Moore: I Bought a House Without Doors!*
> 
> 
> *                          'RHOA' Star Kenya Moore                                        I Bought a House Without Doors!                                      *
> 
> 
> * 2.1k*http://www.tmz.com/2015/11/03/kenya-moore-new-home/#
> http://www.tmz.com/2015/11/03/kenya-moore-new-home/#http://www.tmz.com/2015/11/03/kenya-moore-new-home/#
> * 262*http://www.tmz.com/2015/11/03/kenya-moore-new-home/#
> http://www.tmz.com/2015/11/03/kenya-moore-new-home/#http://www.tmz.com/2015/11/03/kenya-moore-new-home/#
> 
> *           11/3/2015 12:40 AM PST BY TMZ STAFF         *
> 
> EXCLUSIVE
> ll-media.tmz.com/2015/11/02/1102-kenya-moore-house-3.jpg*Kenya Moore* just dropped $515k on a fixer upper that may be the most insecure place in the ATL ...  because it didn't even have doors.
> We're told Kenya paid cash and almost instantly began extensive  remodeling. The house was actually under construction but was never  completed because the owner ran out of money, so Kenya had her work cut  out for her.
> Kenya's realtor, Jeremy Smith, tells us she wanted a contemporary and  there aren't a lot in the area so she settled on the partially built  pad. He says the house when finished would easily go for $1.5 mil. She's  spending around $400k on the remodel, so on paper it's a great  investment.
> *The house is 15 minutes outside of Buckhead, which is where she wanted to be, but that's why God invented cars.*
> Kenya will do a big remodel reveal on her show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/11/03/kenya-moore-new-home/#ixzz3r0eSuARf​


 


I wonder if they meant 15 minutes from downtown Atlanta? That's about how far Buckhead is from Downtown...depending on traffic...


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> [/B]
> 
> There goes my breakfast...


----------



## bag-princess

tomz_grl said:


> I wonder if they meant 15 minutes from downtown Atlanta? That's about how far Buckhead is from Downtown...depending on traffic...





if TMZ said that's where it is - that's where it is. 

it amazes me how kenya lies on tv as if nobody will ever know the truth!   she should know from all her past lies being exposed - people are always fact checking.


and i don't know why she is bragging about that place - looks like a mini prison!


----------



## Graw

bag-princess said:


> if TMZ said that's where it is - that's where it is.
> 
> it amazes me how kenya lies on tv as if nobody will ever know the truth!   she should know from all her past lies being exposed - people are always fact checking.
> 
> 
> and i don't know why she is bragging about that place - looks like a mini prison!




Cynthia better watch her back.  As soon as Kenya turns on her who knows what dirt will come out!


----------



## bag-princess

Graw said:


> Cynthia better watch her back.  As soon as Kenya turns on her who knows what dirt will come out!





THIS!!!


and people have been warning her dumb butt about this from the jump - when kenya slithered up to her and wanted to be her new BFF after Cynthia and Nene had their big breakup!   she gon learn!!!


----------



## Ginger Tea

bag-princess said:


> THIS!!!
> 
> 
> and people have been warning her dumb butt about this from the jump - when kenya slithered up to her and wanted to be her new BFF after Cynthia and Nene had their big breakup!   she gon learn!!!




Peter is disrespectful all day, all night. This is why that whole fiasco with Cynthia & Nene calling him out of his name still makes no sense. Not one bit.


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> Peter is disrespectful all day, all night. This is why that whole fiasco with Cynthia & Nene calling him out of his name still makes no sense. Not one bit.





he got mad because he knows she is right!!  cynthia got mad because peter made a big deal out of it and wanted her too feel the same way - so she did!!

it's going to be the same with kandi and todd.   he says phae did not pay him and now he wants kandi to talk to her.  what kinds of man is that??  handle your own business and don't put your wife in the middle of it!!!  little garden gnome!!


----------



## Graw

bag-princess said:


> he got mad because he knows she is right!!  cynthia got mad because peter made a big deal out of it and wanted her too feel the same way - so she did!!
> 
> it's going to be the same with kandi and todd.   he says phae did not pay him and now he wants kandi to talk to her.  what kinds of man is that??  handle your own business and don't put your wife in the middle of it!!!  little garden gnome!!




Seems like Todd was being a little spiteful with regard to Phaedras treatment of Apollo.  So he wants to give her a little jab of "mean."


----------



## Ginger Tea

bag-princess said:


> he got mad because he knows she is right!!  cynthia got mad because peter made a big deal out of it and wanted her too feel the same way - so she did!!
> 
> it's going to be the same with kandi and todd.   he says phae did not pay him and now he wants kandi to talk to her.  what kinds of man is that??  handle your own business and don't put your wife in the middle of it!!!  little garden gnome!!




Don't understand any of that nonsense with Tod or when females do it. Real women rise above the pettiness, so I label them females.

If you have a problem, issue, falling out with someone, that's between you and the other person. If you're friends with others who are friends with that someone, don't ask them or tell them not to speak or communicate with that person bc you have a problem with them. That's goes for friends, spouse, SO, whatever. Don't do it! It's trifling.


----------



## swags

Graw said:


> Seems like Todd was being a little spiteful with regard to Phaedras treatment of Apollo.  So he wants to give her a little jab of "mean."



Yes and Kandi may have encouraged him to work with Phae to keep him closer. She should have learned from Kim to avoid working with your costars.


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> Don't understand any of that nonsense with Tod or when females do it. Real women rise above the pettiness, so I label them females.
> 
> If you have a problem, issue, falling out with someone, *that's between you and the other person. If you're friends with others who are friends with that someone, don't ask them or tell them not to speak or communicate with that person bc you have a problem with them.* That's goes for friends, spouse, SO, whatever. Don't do it! It's trifling.





thank you!!!  and then he had the nerve to ask/suggest that his wife talk to her for him!!!  man please!!!   that may be kandi's friend (and that is a BIG maybe with her!) but that is his business and he should be handling any problems with it himself!  no matter who it is.


----------



## Ginger Tea

......


----------



## Ginger Tea

bag-princess said:


> thank you!!!  and then he had the nerve to ask/suggest that his wife talk to her for him!!!  man please!!!   that may be kandi's friend (and that is a BIG maybe with her!) but that is his business and he should be handling any problems with it himself!  no matter who it is.




Exactly!


----------



## cdtracing

tomz_grl said:


> He gets so excited...his face lights up and he can't sit still. Reminds me of my 9yo son at Gamestop.





bag-princess said:


> that is exactly how he gets!!!  when i see that i am like "uh oh!  he is getting ready to get started now!" LOL



OMG!!  That's the perfect analogy!!  I spit out my tea when I read this!!

:lolots::lolots:


----------



## cdtracing

tomz_grl said:


> 50, it's THINKS not things...
> Team Vivica all day! Does Soulja  () really have any right talking about anyone being washed up?



  That's funny!


----------



## bag-princess

cdtracing said:


> OMG!!  That's the perfect analogy!!  I spit out my tea when I read this!!
> 
> :lolots::lolots:




 that is what i think whenever i see him get "that look" on his face.  we know the stirring is about to begin!!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## pquiles

swags said:


> Lol. That's another thing, Kenya is 44 and keeps talking about these future babies like she is 34.




 Had my last baby at 46... It can happen.


----------



## MahoganyQT

bag-princess said:


> thank you!!!  and then he had the nerve to ask/suggest that his wife talk to her for him!!!  man please!!!   that may be kandi's friend (and that is a BIG maybe with her!) but that is his business and he should be handling any problems with it himself!  no matter who it is.




Exactly! I cringed when he asked his pregnant wife to talk to her about it!


----------



## bag-princess

MahoganyQT said:


> Exactly! I cringed when he asked *his pregnant wife* to talk to her about it!





THIS!!!!  phae is not one of those to show out but what if things got heated and all out of pocket!  but then kandi was the one that was so all out desperate for the child - not him.


----------



## DC-Cutie

pquiles said:


> Had my last baby at 46... It can happen.



you probably had a true desire to have children.  I don't get that from Kenya..  it's just another storyline or something for her to talk about


----------



## DC-Cutie

MahoganyQT said:


> Exactly! I cringed when he asked his pregnant wife to talk to her about it!



Todd should know Kandi doesn't like talking to anybody about anything that could lead to an argument or confrontation - remember the money issue with Kim?  she just starts to cry and well we know how that ends


----------



## bag-princess

pquiles said:


> Had my last baby at 46... It can happen.





nobody said that it could NOT happen.  my neighbor had her last child in her early 50's!


----------



## swags

bag-princess said:


> nobody said that it could NOT happen.  my neighbor had her last child in her early 50's!



Absolutely.
Kenya, speaks about it like its a given as though a dream man is going to sweep her off her feet and they will have children.


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> Absolutely.
> Kenya, speaks about it like its a given as though a dream man is going to sweep her off her feet and they will have children.





exactly!!!  she is seriously delusional.

but look at kandi and todd - they had to get help to get pregnant.  it's not always easy for everyone and the older she gets the harder it will be.


----------



## LolliPops4

Here are my thoughts on the season..


I stopped watching mid way through last season. I just couldn't bear to watch it anymore.




But this season I am liking everybody for the most part. Just when I thought Kenya may be a decent human being she brings up Sheree's house situation. Not a good way to start things off.


I really love how Cynthia is standing up for herself and not putting so much focus on Peter. I'm sure by next season they will be divorced.
As much as I don't want to like Marlo, I like her. She has great fashion. Her voice is so manly though.
I just love Pheadra and Porsha. Those ladies crack me up. I could watch Phaedra's facial expressions all day long. She is such a crack up!
Kandi is meh. I find her boring to watch even though she's probably the most down to earth wife on the show. I appreciate that she doesn't flaunt her money like the other women do.. and I'm sure she has more money than all those ladies combined.


I'm super excited for this season!


----------



## Ginger Tea

bag-princess said:


> exactly!!!  she is seriously delusional.
> 
> but look at kandi and todd - they had to get help to get pregnant.  it's not always easy for everyone and the older she gets the harder it will be.




They may not have needed help, but Kandi had Tod under pressure. He probably couldn't make it happen under duress. IJS. Lol.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ginger Tea said:


> They may not have needed help, but Kandi had Tod under pressure. He probably couldn't make it happen under duress. IJS. Lol.



If I remember correctly, she was on a show (radio) and talked about getting help


----------



## Ginger Tea

DC-Cutie said:


> If I remember correctly, she was on a show (radio) and talked about getting help




Yes. My response was not discounting her/their need for help. 

My response was a joke meaning she/they may not have needed the help if Tod wasn't under so much pressure from Kandi to have another child.


----------



## tonij2000

Kenya stays all up in other folks' business, I can't stand her. I'm glad Peter went off on her, have a sit Miss Kenya!


----------



## needloub

bag-princess said:


> of course - IF it was.   cynthia and claudia had 15 G's to tip with????


 
Claudia doesn't even have enough money to fix her "jacked" feet lol...


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> They may not have needed help, but Kandi had Tod under pressure. He probably couldn't make it happen under duress. IJS. Lol.




ITA with you - i am not buying it at all.   she talks out the side of her mouth too!  i agree she had todd under the gun and it was not happening fast enough for her timeline so she made sure it was done!  




DC-Cutie said:


> If I remember correctly, she was on a show (radio) and talked about getting help




yea because that is her story and she is sticking to it!


----------



## Ginger Tea

bag-princess said:


> ITA with you - i am not buying it at all.   she talks out the side of her mouth too!  i agree she had todd under the gun and it was not happening fast enough for her timeline so she made sure it was done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea because that is her story and she is sticking to it!




That's what I'm saying. The man was under pressure for everything...don't go out of state and work, mother-in-law at odds with you, Kandi arguing with mother, but getting no where, shows up at Kandi Factory at odds with Don Juan. He was under pressure.


----------



## cdtracing

Well, Kenya might want to watch herself.  She may think she's  badazz but we've all seen Sheree in action.  So...Who gonna check me, Boo?"  That will be interesting to watch if she keeps poking Sheree about her house.


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> That's what I'm saying. The man was under pressure for everything...don't go out of state and work, mother-in-law at odds with you, Kandi arguing with mother, but getting no where, shows up at Kandi Factory at odds with Don Juan. He was under pressure.





Oh man! I forgot all about Don Juan!  I bet Kandi will keep him in his place now that she is finally pregnant - she is not going to risk Todd getting upset and taking off because of the drama with Don again!


----------



## swags

cdtracing said:


> Well, Kenya might want to watch herself.  She may think she's  badazz but we've all seen Sheree in action.  So...Who gonna check me, Boo?"  That will be interesting to watch if she keeps poking Sheree about her house.



Considering the state of Kenya's house, I was surprised she went in on Sheree. Guess that will be her story. 

Was also surprised to see Sheree and Marlo act so happy to see each other.


----------



## cdtracing

swags said:


> Considering the state of Kenya's house, I was surprised she went in on Sheree. Guess that will be her story.
> 
> Was also surprised to see Sheree and Marlo act so happy to see each other.



Yes, I agree.  Kenya doesn't need to throw rocks considering the house she bought.
And I was also surprised to see Sheree & Marlo being chummy especially after the trip to Africa & that confrontation.  Like I said, Kenya don't know who she's messin' with.


----------



## Ladybug09

Ginger Tea said:


> They may not have needed help, but Kandi had Tod under pressure. He probably couldn't make it happen under duress. IJS. Lol.






lol




needloub said:


> Claudia doesn't even have enough money to fix her "jacked" feet lol...


She had several Drs offer to do it for free. So I don't think money was the issue.


----------



## needloub

Ladybug09 said:


> She had several Drs offer to do it for free. So I don't think money was the issue.



My joke wasn't meant to be so literal ...either way, she nor Cynthia seem to have enough cash to actually be on a luxurious vacation.  For all we know, _Bravo_ handed that stuffed envelope to Cynthia to hand to the captain 

Besides, I don't think a self-respected physician would touch those feet for free lol...but I am sure an eager podiatrist would.


----------



## Sweetpea83

pquiles said:


> Sheree is back with a BANG!




YES..glad to see her back!


----------



## Ladybug09

needloub said:


> My joke wasn't meant to be so literal ...either way, she nor Cynthia seem to have enough cash to actually be on a luxurious vacation.  For all we know, _Bravo_ handed that stuffed envelope to Cynthia to hand to the captain
> 
> Besides, I don't think a self-respected physician would touch those feet for free lol...but I am sure an eager podiatrist would.



Got u! Lol! She was on an episode of Dr Oz and he massaged her feet! It gave me the heebie jeebies!


----------



## Sweetpea83

bag-princess said:


> but it is where she will raise her babies!!  and where she and her husband will live!!


----------



## dooneybaby

Sweetpea83 said:


> YES..glad to see her back!


Oh Lawd! Sheree is a woman who is in complete denial about just about every aspect of her life! Did anyone see her and her ex on "Iyanla Fix My Life" a couple of years ago?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I feel like Kenyas home will be finished before chateau sheree, just in time for reunion taping


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> I feel like Kenyas home will be finished before chateau sheree, just in time for reunion taping





and then "foreclosed" on soon after!


----------



## Sweetpea83

dooneybaby said:


> Oh Lawd! Sheree is a woman who is in complete denial about just about every aspect of her life! Did anyone see her and her ex on "Iyanla Fix My Life" a couple of years ago?


 
She's entertaining to watch.... I watched the ''who gonna check me boo'' segment the other day on the Bravo website..had me laughing so hard..


----------



## GoldengirlNY

bag-princess said:


> and then "foreclosed" on soon after!




[emoji23]


----------



## dooneybaby

DC-Cutie said:


> I feel like Kenyas home will be finished before chateau sheree, just in time for reunion taping


Speaking of Chateau Sheree, this is not the same house Sheree built before, is it?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7s5EekeSnmI
Check out :24 into the video. This house is different from the one shown during this week's Housewives of Atlanta episode. And I thought the house she was building a couple of years ago went into foreclosure.
Does anyone know what happened?


----------



## pinkngreenpurse

dooneybaby said:


> Speaking of Chateau Sheree, this is not the same house Sheree built before, is it?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7s5EekeSnmI
> Check out :24 into the video. This house is different from the one shown during this week's Housewives of Atlanta episode. And I thought the house she was building a couple of years ago went into foreclosure.
> Does anyone know what happened?


 


See below


http://tamaratattles.com/2015/11/13/chateau-sheree-versus-moore-manor/#more-18554


----------



## Graw

Cynthia is in denial, Peter doesn't have one iota of remorse.


----------



## tomz_grl

Is that the same guy working for Porscha that was in the who gonna check me boo with Sheree?


----------



## Sassys

tomz_grl said:


> Is that the same guy working for Porscha that was in the who gonna check me boo with Sheree?



No


----------



## Sassys

Porsha is so stupid. Party to meet your man of a minute.

She gets dumber every season.


----------



## Graw

Sassys said:


> Porsha is so stupid. Party to meet your man of a minute.
> 
> She gets dumber every season.



Wait ... 13 weeks?  How many months is that? Umm. I am bad with math.  I could barely watch her celebration for Duke.  Duke's friend, her friends and Duke himself looked uncomfortable.  She wants a relationship and life partner - by any means necessary.


----------



## swags

Graw said:


> Cynthia is in denial, Peter doesn't have one iota of remorse.



No he doesn't. I don't want to hear Cynthia make comments about Porsha using her brain. Cynthia needs to use hers. 

Don Juan should be an advisor to the ladies.


----------



## swags

Sassys said:


> Porsha is so stupid. Party to meet your man of a minute.
> 
> She gets dumber every season.



That party was all kinds of awkward.


----------



## sgj99

Graw said:


> Wait ... 13 weeks?  How many months is that? Umm. I am bad with math.  I could barely watch her celebration for Duke.  Duke's friend, her friends and Duke himself looked uncomfortable.  She wants a relationship and life partner - by any means necessary.



her guy looked so uncomfortable and his friend was full of good advice, like "run!"

and how about her self absorbed take on her sister's pregnancy ... Lauren's pregnancy was all about Porsha!


----------



## Ladybug09

So Kandi doesn't even wear the ring she wanted so bad?


----------



## Graw

sgj99 said:


> her guy looked so uncomfortable and his friend was full of good advice, like "run!"
> 
> and how about her self absorbed take on her sister's pregnancy ... Lauren's pregnancy was all about Porsha!



I was hoping that was bad editing with Lauren and Porsha.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Graw said:


> Wait ... 13 weeks?  How many months is that? Umm. I am bad with math.  I could barely watch her celebration for Duke.  Duke's friend, her friends and Duke himself looked uncomfortable.  She wants a relationship and life partner - by any means necessary.



Oh dear , the 13 weeks comment just another confirmation how clueless she really is and her being jealous of her sister being  preggers before her is whack. I would be surprised if she is still with Duke ,wonder if he told her to kick rocks yet.


----------



## dooneybaby

Sassys said:


> Porsha is so stupid. Party to meet your man of a minute.
> 
> She gets dumber every season.


:lolots::lolots::lolots:
I'm trying to comment, but I can't stop laughing. :lolots::lolots::lolots:

And he's not even that into her. I hate when women can't pick this up.


----------



## dooneybaby

Best quote of the night:

"She knew he was a criminal when she married his a$$."
:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## dooneybaby

Graw said:


> Cynthia is in denial, Peter doesn't have one iota of remorse.


I wonder how much longer they'll stay married?
Too bad there's no wagering.


----------



## girlonthecoast

swags said:


> No he doesn't. I don't want to hear Cynthia make comments about Porsha using her brain. Cynthia needs to use hers.
> 
> Don Juan should be an advisor to the ladies.


This was really Don Juan's episode tonight.


----------



## tamshac77

dooneybaby said:


> :lolots::lolots::lolots:
> I'm trying to comment, but I can't stop laughing. :lolots::lolots::lolots:
> 
> And he's not even that into her.* I hate when women can't pick this up*.



I know right. Me too.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> So Kandi doesn't even wear the ring she wanted so bad?






Her fingers were little sausages before she began her campaign to get pregnant! I guess the are even fatter now that she finally is!


----------



## GoldengirlNY

Why is Kim Fields on this show? Just run Kim, these ladies are not for you.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm going to start a petition to give Don Juan a peach!


----------



## bag-princess

GoldengirlNY said:


> Why is Kim Fields on this show? Just run Kim, these ladies are not for you.





nobody forced her to join.   i want to see what the real kim is like if she felt like she fit in with this.


----------



## addisonshopper

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm going to start a petition to give Don Juan a peach!




[emoji521][emoji521][emoji521][emoji521][emoji521][emoji521]


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm going to start a petition to give Don Juan a peach!





i am surprised he has not started on himself! :giggles:


----------



## Ladybug09

dooneybaby said:


> I wonder how much longer they'll stay married?
> Too bad there's no wagering.


I don't see much longer....



girlonthecoast said:


> This was really Don Juan's episode tonight.


Don Juan need to stay out of 'women' business.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kim is really pretty. But lawd a mercy, that blond stuff sitting on her head is bothersome


----------



## TC1

The party Porsha threw for her man was so embarassing. It looked like it was for a 10 year old boy.


----------



## swags

TC1 said:


> The party Porsha threw for her man was so embarassing. It looked like it was for a 10 year old boy.



Did she call him her trophy? She looked so foolish.


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> Kim is really pretty. But lawd a mercy, that blond stuff sitting on her head is bothersome



I looks very dry and damaged.


----------



## dooneybaby

swags said:


> Did she call him her trophy? She looked so foolish.


I give this "relationship" 10 more minutes.


----------



## dooneybaby

Shame, shame, shame to anyone (like Todd) who is storing some of Apollo's belongings. They're not helping out a friend, they are helping Apollo hide assets the federal government is trying to seize. Kandi's "I don't know nothing about it" attitude is not an excuse.


----------



## tomz_grl

dooneybaby said:


> Shame, shame, shame to anyone (like Todd) who is storing some of Apollo's belongings. They're not helping out a friend, they are helping Apollo hide assets the federal government is trying to seize. Kandi's "I don't know nothing about it" attitude is not an excuse.


 
I was really surprised they allowed that to be shown. Can't Todd get in trouble doing that? 


Haven't Porscha and her trophy already broken up?


----------



## Oruka

Kandi and her entire crew are team appollo. Phaedra should have figured that out last season.


----------



## bag-princess

tomz_grl said:


> I was really surprised they allowed that to be shown. *Can't Todd get in trouble doing that? *
> 
> 
> Haven't Porscha and her trophy already broken up?



i don't see why he would not.  that was so stupid!  





dooneybaby said:


> Shame, shame, shame to anyone (like Todd) who is storing some of Apollo's belongings. They're not helping out a friend, they are helping Apollo hide assets the federal government is trying to seize.* Kandi's "I don't know nothing about it" attitude is not an excuse.*





exactly!!   doesn't work for other wives and it won't work for her either if they decide to make a case about it.    i don't get how people believe that she is not as two-faced as the rest of them can be.   and just as shady! 

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## DC-Cutie

tomz_grl said:


> I was really surprised they allowed that to be shown. Can't Todd get in trouble doing that?
> 
> 
> Haven't Porscha and her trophy already broken up?



No. The value of the motorcycles probably isn't enough for the govt to go after. He's not hiding them. Kind of like holding his stuff for the next 8 years


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> No. *The value of the motorcycles probably isn't enough for the govt to go after.* He's not hiding them. Kind of like holding his stuff for the next 8 years




if he has them there is no telling what else he has - and knowing apollo (just like peter) having to always be a show off about what they had so they could feel like big men and not little boys because their women were pulling in the money - they are not some average bikes!  i am sure they are not $$$$ OCC bikes but still they can get pricey.
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> if he has them there is no telling what else he has - and knowing apollo (just like peter) having to always be a show off about what they had so they could feel like big men and not little boys because their women were pulling in the money - they are not some average bikes!  i am sure they are not $$$$ OCC bikes but still they can get pricey.


 
Todd should sell the bikes, to get his $8K Phaedra still owes him . It's not like Todd is going to be around in ATL in the next 8yrs anyway. He'll be in LA in a few years, and not have any contact with Apollo.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Todd should sell the bikes, to get his $8K Phaedra still owes him . It's not like Todd is going to be around in ATL in the next 8yrs anyway.* He'll be in LA in a few years, and not have any contact with Apollo.*





or Kandi. 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> or Kandi.


Shadeeeeeeeee! LOL


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Shadeeeeeeeee! LOL
















http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## needloub

bag-princess said:


> I do!


----------



## tomz_grl

Tmz is reporting the Feds want to seize the motorcycles from Kandi's house. Evidently they are expensive bikes.


----------



## DC-Cutie

LOL

See the feds are slippin! Why did it take a reality show to do their darn job??


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> LOL
> 
> See the feds are slippin! Why did it take a reality show to do their darn job??





get 'er done!!    todd had to know that would be the outcome after announcing it on tv!  he little self is slick!


----------



## Longchamp

bag-princess said:


> get 'er done!!    todd had to know that would be the outcome after announcing it on tv!  he little self is slick!



+1. Kandi knew also.  With friends like that...


----------



## bag-princess

Longchamp said:


> +1. Kandi knew also.  With friends like that...



ITA she knew what that would mean.  she is so shady!!!  




tomz_grl said:


> Tmz is reporting the Feds want to seize the motorcycles from Kandi's house. *Evidently they are expensive bikes*.




2014 Ducati and Yamaha Raptor ATV. 

i saw that after that little epi aired - two days later they had gotten a court order and were at kandi's house to get them.  she knew what she was doing!


----------



## dooneybaby

DC-Cutie said:


> No. The value of the motorcycles probably isn't enough for the govt to go after. He's not hiding them. Kind of like holding his stuff for the next 8 years


It doesn't matter if it's just $500. The Feds want that money, and if there's any indication that Apollo is hiding any assets, not only could he face additional charges, but the people holding the property could as well. That's why Phaedra became so angry/upset when she was talking with Kandi about it. A lawyer knows just how serious that can be, especially if Apollo had friends "holding" his belongings at various locations.


----------



## dooneybaby

DC-Cutie said:


> LOL
> 
> See the feds are slippin! Why did it take a reality show to do their darn job??


The Feds went to Phaedra's house looking for Apollo's assets to seize and they wouldn't have any reason to check anywhere else unless they're presented with evidence. They would have needed probable cause and a search warrant to check Kandi's house anyway. And "Housewives of Atlanta" was that probable cause they finally got.

Some of the stuff the folks do on this show. It's like they have no sense of right and wrong.


----------



## bag-princess

dooneybaby said:


> *It doesn't matter if it's just $500.* The Feds want that money, and if there's any indication that Apollo is hiding any assets, not only could he face additional charges, but the people holding the property could as well. That's why Phaedra became so angry/upset when she was talking with Kandi about it. A lawyer knows just how serious that can be, especially if Apollo had friends "holding" his belongings at various locations.




exactly! 





dooneybaby said:


> The Feds went to Phaedra's house looking for Apollo's assets to seize and they wouldn't have any reason to check anywhere else unless they're presented with evidence. They would have needed probable cause and a search warrant to check Kandi's house anyway. *And "Housewives of Atlanta" was that probable cause they finally got.*
> 
> Some of the stuff the folks do on this show. It's like they have no sense of right and wrong.





i - like many other people - believe kandi with her shady little self did it on purpose!


----------



## tomz_grl

Leon said daddy's in the building. &#128525;


----------



## pinky7129

I love how Porsha throws those underhanded comments at every chance she gets, so much for being a girls girl.


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> or Kandi.
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/





bag-princess said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



:lolots:


----------



## tamshac77

Peter is so full of $&%#. The crying, shifting blame, refusing to address Cynthia's concerns, then dancing with that stupid grin on his face is all psychotic to me. She should have changed the locks after not hearing from him for TEN days. Seriously?


----------



## dooneybaby

tamshac77 said:


> Peter is so full of $&%#. The crying, shifting blame, refusing to address Cynthia's concerns, then dancing with that stupid grin on his face is all psychotic to me. She should have changed the locks after not hearing from him for TEN days. Seriously?


Face it. Peter is just not husband material. He's selfish, self-centered and always seems to demonstrate a lack of character. But Cynthia knew this before she said "I do." Did she actually think he was going to change?
Gee, I think I gave this same speech about Apollo.


----------



## dooneybaby

Kim's husband is hysterical! 
I hope these two know what they're doing by getting on this show.


----------



## swags

A hair care party with no hair care. Ahh, Kenya. 

If Peter wanted to fight for the marriage he would be there. The fact that he shows no remorse for the video nor takes any responsibility says it all.


----------



## DC-Cutie

tomz_grl said:


> Leon said daddy's in the building. &#128525;



Yaaassssss!!! Best scene of the evening!


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> *A hair care party with no hair care*. Ahh, Kenya.
> 
> If Peter wanted to fight for the marriage he would be there. The fact that he shows no remorse for the video nor takes any responsibility says it all.




soooo...........what in the world did they do???






DC-Cutie said:


> Yaaassssss!!! Best scene of the evening!





that is all i wanted to see!!  


the rest of that mess.............


----------



## tamshac77

dooneybaby said:


> Face it. Peter is just not husband material. He's selfish, self-centered and always seems to demonstrate a lack of character. *But Cynthia knew this before she said "I do." Did she actually think he was going to change?*
> Gee, I think I gave this same speech about Apollo.



Exactly. I think she did. 



dooneybaby said:


> *Kim's husband is hysterical! *
> I hope these two know what they're doing by getting on this show.



Yes! He had me cracking up. They keep me tuned in.


----------



## Sassys

I will NEVER understand what Cynthia sees in Peter. IMO, he is NOT cute and his finances have been a mess for years. From day one, he has been an A$$.  I can understand if the man was not attractive but had an amazing personality and treated her like a queen, but that is not the case with Peter. He is a pig IMO. I just don't get it. The man said to the public, he was going to cheat on her, when she had fibroid issues. That alone, would have made me divorce a$$. Cynthia must have some serious low self-esteem.


----------



## tomz_grl

Sassys said:


> I will NEVER understand what Cynthia sees in Peter. IMO, he is NOT cute and his finances have been a mess for years. From day one, he has been an A$$.  I can understand if the man was not attractive but had an amazing personality and treated her like a queen, but that is not the case with Peter. He is a pig IMO. I just don't get it. The man said to the public, he was going to cheat on her, when she had fibroid issues. That alone, would have made me divorce a$$. Cynthia must have some serious low self-esteem.



I don't get it either but Leon implied she's never been one to stay in relationships so Peter has some kind of hold on her. 
Does anyone know the story of her and Leon's relationship?


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I will NEVER understand what Cynthia sees in Peter. IMO, he is NOT cute and his finances have been a mess for years. From day one, he has been an A$$.  I can understand if the man was not attractive but had an amazing personality and treated her like a queen, but that is not the case with Peter. He is a pig IMO. *I just don't get it. *The man said to the public, he was going to cheat on her, when she had fibroid issues. That alone, would have made me divorce a$$. Cynthia must have some serious low self-esteem.





THIS!!! all of it!

and these women talking about "island men and great sex" - puh lease!!!   peter ain't never cared about pleasing anyone but himself!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> THIS!!! all of it!
> 
> and these women talking about "island men and great sex" - puh lease!!!   peter ain't never cared about pleasing anyone but himself!




I don't care how good a man is in bed, no way in hell I will let you treat me, the way Peter treats her and the way he acts.

Trust, not all island men are good in bed.

When he argues with women and she just stands there like an idiot and doesn't say anything, really pisses me off. You don't let a man speak to a woman like that, whether that woman is wrong or not.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I don't care how good a man is in bed, no way in hell I will let you treat me, the way Peter treats her and the way he acts.
> 
> Trust, not all island men are good in bed.
> 
> *When he argues with women and she just stands their like an idiot and doesn't say anything, really pisses me off. *You don't let a man speak to a woman like that, whether that woman is wrong or not.





well what can the idiot say - she does the same when he talks to her like that!  if she won't speak up for herself i don't see her going out on a limb for anyone else!   peter is a waste of good years and i don't know why she keeps trying to hang on to him.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I don't care how good a man is in bed, no way in hell I will let you treat me, the way Peter treats her and the way he acts.
> 
> Trust, not all island men are good in bed.
> 
> When he argues with women and she just stands there like an idiot and doesn't say anything, really pisses me off. You don't let a man speak to a woman like that, whether that woman is wrong or not.



What is she supposed to say?  Regardless of what she says, he's going to be Peter and talk to women however he feels. 

She may voice her opinion, but it's not going to change the type of dude he is - trifling


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> What is she supposed to say?  Regardless of what she says, he's going to be Peter and talk to women however he feels.
> 
> She may voice her opinion, but it's not going to change the type of dude he is - trifling



She could at least jump in and say "I will handle my friend, thank you for your concern". He always jumps in, when she is having an issue with her "friend". 

Like my ex use to always say " A man has no business in a hen house"


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> She could at least jump in and say "I will handle my friend, thank you for your concern". He always jumps in, when she is having an issue with her "friend".
> 
> Like my ex use to always say " A man has no business in a hen house"



My point is, her jumping in wont change anything!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> well what can the idiot say - she does the same when he talks to her like that!  if she won't speak up for herself i don't see her going out on a limb for anyone else!  * peter is a waste of good years and i don't know why she keeps trying to hang on to him*.



Amen!


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> *She could at least jump in and say "I will handle my friend, thank you for your concern".* He always jumps in, when she is having an issue with her "friend".
> 
> Like my ex use to always say " A man has no business in a hen house"






exactly!!!  and i disagree - her jumping in would change something! if she let him know that this is not going to be accepted behavior he would leave it alone.  but she clams up every single time.


----------



## swags

DC-Cutie said:


> My point is, her jumping in wont change anything!



I agree. He shouldn't be arguing with the women in the first place. He went off on Kenya and was rude to Mallory in the first episode. He's rude to his wife. 

I also think its time for Peter to hang it up with the club scene. Are the Bar Ones successful?
The schedule and atmosphere is not good for a marriage. Some club owners/managers can balance a married life but a lot suffer.


----------



## tomz_grl

swags said:


> I agree. He shouldn't be arguing with the women in the first place. He went off on Kenya and was rude to Mallory in the first episode. He's rude to his wife.
> 
> I also think its time for Peter to hang it up with the club scene. Are the Bar Ones successful?
> The schedule and atmosphere is not good for a marriage. Some club owners/managers can balance a married life but a lot suffer.



The one here in Atlanta still hasn't opened in the new spot. I looked online and it's not even mentioned anywhere anymore.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

bag-princess said:


> well what can the idiot say - she does the same when he talks to her like that!  if she won't speak up for herself i don't see her going out on a limb for anyone else!   peter is a waste of good years and i don't know why she keeps trying to hang on to him.


I've wondered why, too. Think they are so far in debt it would be more expensive in the long run for her to divorce him??


----------



## bag-princess

Designerhbgirl said:


> I've wondered why, too. Think they are so far in debt it would be more expensive in the long run for her to divorce him??





i have no doubt that peter would try and lay claim to whatever money she has!


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> I agree. He shouldn't be arguing with the women in the first place. He went off on Kenya and was rude to Mallory in the first episode. He's rude to his wife.
> 
> I also think its time for Peter to hang it up with the club scene. Are the Bar Ones successful?
> The schedule and atmosphere is not good for a marriage. *Some club owners/managers can balance a married life but a lot suffer*.





i think that those own the biz but are not in the biz - you know?  peter wants to be seen as the big man around town that is running things and not his wife.  he wants the fancy $$ cars and toys so he looks important but can't afford them.


----------



## swags

bag-princess said:


> i think that those own the biz but are not in the biz - you know?  peter wants to be seen as the big man around town that is running things and not his wife.  *he  wants the fancy $$ cars and toys so he looks important but can't afford them.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> And the strip club life too. I noticed last week that Phadra said Todd was at the clubs right next to Apollo.


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> bag-princess said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think that those own the biz but are not in the biz - you know?  peter wants to be seen as the big man around town that is running things and not his wife.  *he  wants the fancy $$ cars and toys so he looks important but can't afford them.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> And the strip club life too. I noticed last week that Phadra said Todd was at the clubs right next to Apollo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I bet that is another reason why Kandi was so desperate to get pregnant! She knows and thinks this baby boy will magically keep Todd at home with her.
Click to expand...


----------



## dooneybaby

swags said:


> I agree. He shouldn't be arguing with the women in the first place. He went off on Kenya and was rude to Mallory in the first episode. He's rude to his wife.
> 
> I also think its time for Peter to hang it up with the club scene. Are the Bar Ones successful?
> The schedule and atmosphere is not good for a marriage. Some club owners/managers can balance a married life but a lot suffer.


Peter's state of mind and his value system are just all wrong. I don't think all the therapy in the world is going to change that. It could be how he was raised and what was instilled in him.
Look at how he treated Cynthia when she had her fibroid surgery. He wasn't so much concerned about her recovery as he was about when he would be able to have sex with her again.


----------



## tamshac77

dooneybaby said:


> Peter's state of mind and his value system are just all wrong. I don't think all the therapy in the world is going to change that. It could be how he was raised and what was instilled in him.
> Look at how he treated Cynthia when she had her fibroid surgery. He wasn't so much concerned about her recovery as he was about when he would be able to have sex with her again.



Straight up narcissistic. 



swags said:


> I agree. He shouldn't be arguing with the women in the first place. He went off on Kenya and *was rude to Mallory* in the first episode. He's rude to his wife.
> 
> 
> I also think its time for Peter to hang it up with the club scene. Are the Bar Ones successful?
> The schedule and atmosphere is not good for a marriage. Some club owners/managers can balance a married life but a lot suffer.



Him putting his hand around Mallory's neck... That was totally uneccessary to prove a point. She looked terrified.


----------



## dooneybaby

swags said:


> A hair care party with no hair care. Ahh, Kenya.
> 
> If Peter wanted to fight for the marriage he would be there. The fact that he shows no remorse for the video nor takes any responsibility says it all.


Kenya's not fooling anyone with that HAIR CARE NOWHERE PARTY! :lolots:
She's got a nerve to talk about Sheree!


----------



## swags

dooneybaby said:


> Peter's state of mind and his value system are just all wrong. I don't think all the therapy in the world is going to change that. It could be how he was raised and what was instilled in him.
> Look at how he treated Cynthia when she had her fibroid surgery. He wasn't so much concerned about her recovery as he was about when he would be able to have sex with her again.



Yes,  I seem to remember her mom being there for and after the surgery. I guess he was there too but left afterwards, I can't remember. He doesn't seem to be at all nurturing.


----------



## bag-princess

dooneybaby said:


> Peter's state of mind and his value system are just all wrong. I don't think all the therapy in the world is going to change that. It could be how he was raised and what was instilled in him.
> Look at how he treated Cynthia when she had her fibroid surgery. *He wasn't so much concerned about her recovery as he was about when he would be able to have sex with her again.*



that was his only concern!  





tamshac77 said:


> Straight up narcissistic.
> 
> 
> 
> *Him putting his hand around Mallory's neck.*.. That was totally uneccessary to prove a point. She looked terrified.




my husband would have beat him into the next week for putting his paws on me!  no way would i have ever let him get away with anything like that.   and of course cynthia was not going to speak up about it.





swags said:


> Yes,  I seem to remember her mom being there for and after the surgery. *I guess he was there too but left afterwards, I can't remember.* He doesn't seem to be at all nurturing.




yea i remember that.  he made a brief appearance at the hospital and then he was out the door.  he was too happy to be able to come and go without her knowing where he was the little troll!! 

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Ginger Tea

Peter had the audacity and Cynthia getting on board with him being upset about Nene calling him out his name. Cynthia knows what Nene said is true but being so wishy washy, can't stand on her own two feet, rather than saying, Well, Peter you know, you really need to keep our conversations between us and not get involved, no, his mouth is in everything. No respect for anyone.


----------



## bag-princess

welcome to reality tv kim!  



*Kim Fields Lost Her Home To Foreclosure & Owes $212,000 In Taxes*





Actress turned reality star, Kim Fields lost her Atlanta area home to foreclosure.
 According to documents obtained by _Radar Online_,  the former child star, 46, and her ex-husband, Lawrence D. Freeman,  fell behind on mortgage payments for their three-bedroom Powder Springs,  Georgia, home, putting the property in default during the spring of  2009.


 The suburban home went up for sale to the highest bidder that April, with Citi Mortgage, Inc. picking up the property for *$89,941.96.*
 Im not sure why this is coming out now, as it happened in 2009, but  when you are on a hit reality show, your skeletons will come back to  haunt you. This doesnt seem like an indication that Kim has money  problems but 


 Despite her early fame and fortune, Fields has had her fair share of  financial troubles. The mother of two also owes more than $212,000 in  federal taxes.
 She failed to pay her taxes for three years, 2011, 2012, and 2013.


*It seems we have the reason Kim joined the Real Housewives Of Atlanta. Rumor is she got the 3rd biggest paycheck after Kandi Burruss and Kenya Moore.*



http://realitywives.net/blogs/kim-fields-lost-her-home-to-foreclosure/


----------



## GTOFan

Good for Kim.  You gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Kim got the 3rd biggest paycheck behind Kandi & Kenya? What happened to Cynthia?


----------



## bag-princess

GTOFan said:


> Good for Kim.  You gotta do what you gotta do.





I would think that paying your bills is one of those "gotta do" things.


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> Kim got the 3rd biggest paycheck behind Kandi & Kenya? What happened to Cynthia?




All this mess with Peter still don't bring in the money!! LOL


----------



## GTOFan

bag-princess said:


> I would think that paying your bills is one of those "gotta do" things.



Good point.


----------



## Baglady41

bag-princess said:


> I would think that paying your bills is one of those "gotta do" things.



Hahaha this made me laugh out loud so hard. Could not agree more.


----------



## bag-princess

Baglady41 said:


> Hahaha this made me laugh out loud so hard. Could not agree more.






:giggles:    i mean seriously though!  i keep seeing on facebook and other forums online that kim fields is a big star and does not need RHOA.  well there she is!  and getting paid the 3rd biggest check at that.  she could have said no thanks!


----------



## Sweetpea83

DC-Cutie said:


> What is she supposed to say?  Regardless of what she says, he's going to be Peter and talk to women however he feels.
> 
> She may voice her opinion, but it's not going to change the type of dude he is - trifling



Yep..


----------



## Sweetpea83

bag-princess said:


> i have no doubt that peter would try and lay claim to whatever money she has!



Oh I'm sure of it..


----------



## Sweetpea83

bag-princess said:


> welcome to reality tv kim!
> 
> 
> 
> *Kim Fields Lost Her Home To Foreclosure & Owes $212,000 In Taxes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actress turned reality star, Kim Fields lost her Atlanta area home to foreclosure.
> According to documents obtained by _Radar Online_,  the former child star, 46, and her ex-husband, Lawrence D. Freeman,  fell behind on mortgage payments for their three-bedroom Powder Springs,  Georgia, home, putting the property in default during the spring of  2009.
> 
> 
> The suburban home went up for sale to the highest bidder that April, with Citi Mortgage, Inc. picking up the property for *$89,941.96.*
> Im not sure why this is coming out now, as it happened in 2009, but  when you are on a hit reality show, your skeletons will come back to  haunt you. This doesnt seem like an indication that Kim has money  problems but
> 
> 
> Despite her early fame and fortune, Fields has had her fair share of  financial troubles. The mother of two also owes more than $212,000 in  federal taxes.
> She failed to pay her taxes for three years, 2011, 2012, and 2013.
> 
> 
> *It seems we have the reason Kim joined the Real Housewives Of Atlanta. Rumor is she got the 3rd biggest paycheck after Kandi Burruss and Kenya Moore.*
> 
> 
> 
> http://realitywives.net/blogs/kim-fields-lost-her-home-to-foreclosure/



Ah hell..


----------



## pquiles

TC1 said:


> The party Porsha threw for her man was so embarassing. It looked like it was for a 10 year old boy.




I think they are over.


----------



## Ladybug09

So is this ex husband the man she's currently on the show with now?


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> So is this ex husband the man she's currently on the show with now?



No. She was married to a Asian guy when she was on Living Single (even changed her name in the opening credits)


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> No. She was married to a Asian guy when she was on Living Single (even changed her name in the opening credits)



Ok. Thanks!


----------



## junqueprincess

Did anyone catch how filthy Kandi's  carpet was, they show it 2x's.


----------



## tomz_grl

junqueprincess said:


> Did anyone catch how filthy Kandi's  carpet was, they show it 2x's.



I did when the dog was lying down at the end of the bed. It was nasty...


----------



## tamshac77

junqueprincess said:


> Did anyone catch how filthy Kandi's  carpet was, they show it 2x's.



Yes, I noticed it, lol. I have young children so I can't really talk but their kids are older so I don't understand that.


----------



## Sassys

Okay, I must have walked out the room for awhile last Sunday, because how in the hell did I miss Porsha and Phaedra have girl talk while Porsha got a colon cleansing. That is disgusting...

Why in the wold, would you have girl chat while doing that????? It's not like having girl time while you get a manicure and pedicure.


----------



## Longchamp

Sassys said:


> Okay, I must have walked out the room for awhile last Sunday, because how in the hell did I miss Porsha and Phaedra have girl talk while Porsha got a colon cleansing. That is disgusting...
> 
> Why in the wold, would you have girl chat while doing that????? It's not like having girl time while you get a manicure and pedicure.



I'm so glad to see someone mention this.
I was screaming at my television: Are you serious?  
Even I wouldn't want anyone in the room with me and I love the human body. 

Not to mention the odor.  :weird:


----------



## junqueprincess

Longchamp said:


> I'm so glad to see someone mention this.
> 
> I was screaming at my television: Are you serious?
> 
> Even I wouldn't want anyone in the room with me and I love the human body.
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the odor.  :weird:




Ditto! So gross, if you asked me to do that we wouldn't be friends anymore....


----------



## Sassys

Longchamp said:


> I'm so glad to see someone mention this.
> I was screaming at my television: Are you serious?
> Even I wouldn't want anyone in the room with me and I love the human body.
> 
> Not to mention the odor.  :weird:



Southern belle my a$$. No proper lady would have a colonic on tv with friends in the room.


----------



## Sassys

I forget, was it explained why Peter opened a restaurant in North Carolina?


----------



## swags

Kim doesn't have friends? What happened to Blair, Jo and Natalie?


----------



## dooneybaby

Did Kenya just toss Kim's Tupperware into the ocean? She ought to be arrested for polluting!


----------



## swags

I think Cynthia had too much to drink. Porsha could have apologized. I wanted to see if Kenya was going to put the new lady off the boat.


----------



## GoldengirlNY

swags said:


> Kim doesn't have friends? What happened to Blair, Jo and Natalie?



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## lulilu

This season has no story.  Kenya seems to be dominating, which I can do without.  The boat was stupid.  It looked like they were right near the dock.


----------



## DC-Cutie

lulilu said:


> This season has no story.  Kenya seems to be dominating, which I can do without.  The boat was stupid.  It looked like they were right near the dock.



I was thinking the same thing...  the season is already a bore and everyone is trying to outdo each other throwing shade (a term that I've grown to hate).

Why does Cynthia always bring these random friends on trips?  a few seasons ago it was the girl that dates/common law married to Christopher Williams, now we got the black lady married to her 'super white nazi like husband' (her description, not mine).  Just so random.

Cynthia can't hold her liquor.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I was thinking the same thing...  the season is already a bore and everyone is trying to outdo each other throwing shade (a term that I've grown to hate).
> 
> *Why does Cynthia always bring these random friends on trips?  a few seasons ago it was the girl that dates/common law married to Christopher Williams, now we got the black lady married to her 'super white nazi like husband' (her description, not mine).  Just so random.*
> 
> Cynthia can't hold her liquor.


 
Maybe, auditioning for the show


----------



## tomz_grl

DC-Cutie said:


> her 'super white nazi like husband' (her description, not mine).


 
Yeah, what was up with that?


I agree this is a boring season and they're all annoying as hell.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Maybe, auditioning for the show




they need to hold those at another time! 



i guess both cynthia and kenya feel like with nene gone it is their time to step out and try to take the lead!    NOPE!


----------



## Ginger Tea

bag-princess said:


> they need to hold those at another time!
> 
> 
> 
> i guess both cynthia and kenya feel like with nene gone it is their time to step out and try to take the lead!    NOPE!




NOT! Nene was/is many things, but these two right here, leave much to be desired...in anything they have any connection with. 

Kenya is a trouble maker. Cynthia is an air head that attempts to persuade others she isn't. Dull.


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> NOT! Nene was/is many things, but these two right here, leave much to be desired...in anything they have any connection with.
> 
> Kenya is a trouble maker. Cynthia is an air head that attempts to persuade others she isn't. Dull.





ITA with you about them!  if kenya is smiling in your face and wants to be your friend - watch out for that knife in your back. she only does it to get her face on tv.  and cynthia is like watching paint dry. i have not seen an entire epi of this season yet - i catch it when they replay it later in the week and even then i can barely sit through it all.  i either end up turning the channel or doing something and not paying attention.


----------



## swags

Ginger Tea said:


> NOT! Nene was/is many things, but these two right here, leave much to be desired...in anything they have any connection with.
> 
> Kenya is a trouble maker. Cynthia is an air head that attempts to persuade others she isn't. Dull.



I'm ready for Kenya to twirl on off the show. The opening scene of her walking to Sherees and Sheree  outside sweeping was over the top phony.
Cynthias story of waiting to file for divorce is just as bad.


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> I'm ready for Kenya to twirl on off the show. *The opening scene of her walking to Sherees and Sheree  outside sweeping was over the top phony.*
> Cynthias story of waiting to file for divorce is just as bad.





see this is why i don't make it a priority to watch anymore and wait for the replay!


----------



## KathyB

Kenya is seriously trying to become the new Nene of this show.  I don't think Cynthia really cares one way or the other.  The woman with the blonde braid had some huge brass ones to make that request of Kandi as soon as they left their boat pier.  The whole fight and name calling bruhaha gave me a migraine.


----------



## Sassys

swags said:


> I'm ready for Kenya to twirl on off the show. The opening scene of her walking to Sherees and Sheree  outside sweeping was over the top phony.
> Cynthias story of waiting to file for divorce is just as bad.


 
That entire scene made zero sense.

1. Why are there no steps to the front porch (just that one big step), wouldn't they have made steps by now?
2. Kenya came through the gate walking on the grass; wouldn't they have already made a driveway/walkway to the house, when you come to it?
3. If Shree was there cleaning up, why was the front door locked; wouldn't it be open so she can go in and out?


----------



## Ginger Tea

So much of this is staged and not reality.


----------



## swags

Ginger Tea said:


> So much of this is staged and not reality.



Are Sheree and Kenya really building these big homes? Wouldn't a luxury condo make more sense for both of them ? It seems the only purpose of these big homes is for filming.


----------



## Sassys

swags said:


> Are Sheree and Kenya really building these big homes? Wouldn't a luxury condo make more sense for both of them ? It seems the only purpose of these big homes is for filming.



I really don't believe Sheree is living or will live in that home. She didn't get her big settlement she wanted, so how in the heck can she afford it? Does she have one of those mysterious jobs Marlo has (Did Sheree go work for her. they are friends now, which seems weird). 4yrs to build a house?


----------



## Ginger Tea

Sassys said:


> I really don't believe Sheree is living or will live in that home. She didn't get her big settlement she wanted, so how in the heck can she afford it? Does she have one of those mysterious jobs Marlo has (Did Sheree go work for her. they are friends now, which seems weird). 4yrs to build a house?




All these folks become friends overnight. Porscha kissing Kenya at Cynthia's eyewear show. &#128580;&#129300; stop the madness. 

Marlo and Sheree.  Nothing but shenanigans.


----------



## addisonshopper

Kenya is the devil.... OMG- you can't even compare her to NENE-- Nene was rough around the edges but she was not evil and calculating like Kenya is.. Kenya is the "pretty bish" that everyone in the crew hates.. and cynthia well I use to like her but that stunt with Porsha was awful-- Porsha young and want to have fun. I should would rather party or even drink high tea with Porsha then any of them other THOTS/MILFS and mean bitties.
Cynthia needs to stand by Peter and stop letting those women get in her head.. For some reason I think Cynthia needs a man to worship her and when he doesn't and stops she is OUT- Leon said that in so many words.  I like Peter and I like how he don't let them women nag him and bully him..I would have a chip on my shoulder still from what Mallory and her mother did.. Nene liked Peter but she kept it real with him- he messy he just messy- alot of men are. I hope their marriage works..
where is Marlo  I miss seeing her- I need to see her all this other mess I can do without.
I am glad Sheree is back she is TIME ENOUGH FOR MS KENYA-BISH- Sheree gonna get her.
Listen I know Sheree is in great shape and all but her THIGHS are SUPER BIG--- They muscular but she got some thighs on her honey...


----------



## candy2100

Yes!  

 "Who gonna check me boo?"


----------



## Graw

addisonshopper said:


> Kenya is the devil....



During the disagreement at Lake Lanier Cynthia brutally kicked Porsha so hard she nearly landed in the future.  Kenya made everything worse, grabbing Kandi and calling Porsha a rabid dog.  The "friend" Cynthia brought with her, who asked Kandi to listen to her sons music, hid during Cynthia's physical assault on Porsha.  Wouldn't you go check on your friend who invited you on the boat?  This entire disagreement is silly, clearly Cynthia is frustrated at Peter and took it out on Porsha.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kenya I can't even stomach. She doesn't seem like a genuine person. She's always 'on' and can she please get some new phrases, because right now she's overusing "shade", "tea" and "twirl"


----------



## Sassys

Uh, why is Cynthia wearing spanx under a maxi dress?


----------



## Sassys

Kenya's pores are huge!


----------



## GoldengirlNY

I think Cynthia was wrong, but what exactly was Portia trying to do by throwing her leg over her? They both to old for this behavior.


----------



## slyyls

addisonshopper said:


> Kenya is the devil.... OMG- you can't even compare her to NENE-- Nene was rough around the edges but she was not evil and calculating like Kenya is.. Kenya is the "pretty bish" that everyone in the crew hates.. and cynthia well I use to like her but that stunt with Porsha was awful-- Porsha young and want to have fun. I should would rather party or even drink high tea with Porsha then any of them other THOTS/MILFS and mean bitties.
> Cynthia needs to stand by Peter and stop letting those women get in her head.. For some reason I think Cynthia needs a man to worship her and when he doesn't and stops she is OUT- Leon said that in so many words.  I like Peter and I like how he don't let them women nag him and bully him..I would have a chip on my shoulder still from what Mallory and her mother did.. Nene liked Peter but she kept it real with him- he messy he just messy- alot of men are. I hope their marriage works..
> where is Marlo  I miss seeing her- I need to see her all this other mess I can do without.
> I am glad Sheree is back she is TIME ENOUGH FOR MS KENYA-BISH- Sheree gonna get her.
> Listen I know Sheree is in great shape and all but her THIGHS are SUPER BIG--- They muscular but she got some thighs on her honey...


I agree with all you say.
I thought Porche looked particularly good tonight.   Even though she's short, I think she could be a model.  She's gorgeous.


----------



## slyyls

swags said:


> kim doesn't have friends? What happened to blair, jo and natalie?


roflmao!


----------



## dooneybaby

Kim needs to keep her hair away from open flame. Girl, moisturize that stuff!


----------



## Sassys

NeNe Leakes brands Raven-Symone 'real nasty' and throws shade at The View stars  tired hairstyles after THAT awkward interview

It's been a little  over two weeks since NeNe Leakes branded the women of The View 'mean girls'  after her appearance on the daytime show turned frosty, but she's not done  calling them out yet.
The former Real  Housewives Of Atlanta star, who's appearing on Broadway in the musical Chicago,  told Andy Cohen on Sunday's Watch What Happens Live on Bravo that  the women 'were not kind to me' and 'did not have nice manners.'
The 47-year-old  reality diva also singled out Raven-Symone, calling her 'real  nasty-like



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ven-Symone-real-nasty-like.html#ixzz3teuJZf3e


----------



## Sassys

Porsha Williams In Another Catfight! &#8216;RHOA&#8217; Star Pulls Out Pal&#8217;s Weave At Cast Party


Don&#8217;t mess with Porsha!

Just days after Williams&#8217; scary fight with Cynthia Bailey aired on The Real Housewives of Atlanta, the volatile reality star became embroiled in another physical battle, RadarOnline.com can reveal.

While filming the last cast event of the Bravo hit&#8217;s eighth season on Wednesday night, the 34-year-old Dish Nation hostess got into an argument with pal Jami Zeigler.

&#8220;Jami brought a date to the party, which she wasn&#8217;t allowed to do,&#8221; a show insider exclusively told Radar.

According to the source, the plus one turned into a real problem.

&#8220;Something about him set Porsha off,&#8221; the insider continued. &#8220;Porsha and Jami exchanged words, and then came a push.&#8221;

The fight escalated, with the Go Naked Hair CEO pulling Zeigler&#8217;s weave and tossing it to the ground.

However, no one contacted the authorities.

&#8220;There were no police involved,&#8221; a second source claimed.

Four days later, Williams didn&#8217;t seem bothered by the drama. On Sunday, she posted a sexy pic from her Naked Lingerie photo shoot.

&#8220;On a break!&#8221; she captioned the photo.

http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...-star-pulls-jami-zeigler-weave-holiday-party/


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> NeNe Leakes brands Raven-Symone 'real nasty' and throws shade at The View stars  tired hairstyles after THAT awkward interview
> 
> It's been a little  over two weeks since NeNe Leakes branded the women of The View 'mean girls'  after her appearance on the daytime show turned frosty, but she's not done  calling them out yet.
> The former Real  Housewives Of Atlanta star, who's appearing on Broadway in the musical Chicago,  told Andy Cohen on Sunday's Watch What Happens Live on Bravo that  the women 'were not kind to me' and 'did not have nice manners.'
> The 47-year-old  reality diva also singled out Raven-Symone, calling her 'real  nasty-like
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ven-Symone-real-nasty-like.html#ixzz3teuJZf3e








she should just leave it alone!!!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> she should just leave it alone!!!



Exactly! You never know who works at The View that has connections that could destroy her career. For all she knows, Whoopi could have major connections...


----------



## Ladybug09

Porsha needs to be kicked off.

she is the common denominator of all of these fights.

Also, from the clip that I saw of the boat trip, she was all in Cynthia's face, which is why Cynthia pushed her hand away. Then Porsha went it to hit Cynthia, but Cynthia kicked her first.


These people are a mess.


----------



## sgj99

am i the only one who found Kenya's statement to Cynthia about "going all Kung Fu Panda" and having slanted eyes racist?  i thought that was so offensive!

and isn't this the second time we've seen Porsha loose it to the effect she has to be held down and restrained by men because she gets to crazy in her head?


----------



## rockhollow

Both Cynthia and Porsche were drunk, and their behaviour was terrible, and Bravo loved it - it looked like there was hard core drinking going on.

I wish we didn't have to see so much Kenya- she stills the pot. I liked Candy calling her out on it, but Kenya never really addresses it, which is what Candy was saying.

I was never fond of Shree, but like Luann from New York, she seemed to be more polished at the game with her comeback. I'm liking her this season.
I hope she takes on Kenya.


----------



## Ladybug09

sgj99 said:


> am i the only one who found Kenya's statement to Cynthia about "going all Kung Fu Panda" and having slanted eyes racist?  i thought that was so offensive!
> 
> and isn't this the second time we've seen Porsha loose it to the effect she has to be held down and restrained by men because she gets to crazy in her head?



Kung Fu Panda I saw nothing wrong with, but I did a double take with the slated eye comment.


----------



## tomz_grl

Just finished Sunday's episode. 
I'm officially done with this franchise. Is this the best we can do? It's completely fake and over the top now...which I know it already was on some point, but now it's just on a whole other level. 
None of the women are interesting. None of them bring anything exciting. The fashion and saggy boobs in halter tops is disturbing. The constant arguing and now fighting is old and tiring. 
Nene did herself a favor for leaving this downward spiral. 
Oh well...


----------



## DC-Cutie

tomz_grl said:


> Just finished Sunday's episode.
> I'm officially done with this franchise. Is this the best we can do? It's completely fake and over the top now...which I know it already was on some point, but now it's just on a whole other level.
> None of the women are interesting. None of them bring anything exciting. The fashion and saggy boobs in halter tops is disturbing. The constant arguing and now fighting is old and tiring.
> Nene did herself a favor for leaving this downward spiral.
> Oh well...



Nene isn't really gone. I have a feeling she will be holding her peach next year. 

But she is doing herself a favor by branching out, doing other things.


----------



## bag-princess

tomz_grl said:


> Just finished Sunday's episode.
> I'm officially done with this franchise. Is this the best we can do? It's completely fake and over the top now...which I know it already was on some point, but now it's just on a whole other level.
> *None of the women are interesting. None of them bring anything exciting. *The fashion and saggy boobs in halter tops is disturbing. The constant arguing and now fighting is old and tiring.
> Nene did herself a favor for leaving this downward spiral.
> Oh well...





exactly!!!!  last year was it for me - when i found out Nene would not be back i knew i would not was my time!  i have not seen a single epi this season - and from what i read here i know i can see how it would be a waste of my time!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> Porsha needs to be kicked off.
> 
> she is the common denominator of all of these fights.
> 
> Also, from the clip that I saw of the boat trip, she was all in Cynthia's face, which is why Cynthia pushed her hand away. Then Porsha went it to hit Cynthia, but Cynthia kicked her first.
> 
> 
> These people are a mess.



But that incident with Kenya, was due to Kenya's provocation. Anybody that keeps pointing an object in my face, would probably have gotten th  same reaction - dragged!

I believe the reason she's still on the show even after two incidents, is because all parties made agreements. It to press charges. Because let's face it, these chicks need their checks.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> *But that incident with Kenya, was due to Kenya's provocation. *Anybody that keeps pointing an object in my face, would probably have gotten th  same reaction - dragged!
> 
> I believe the reason she's still on the show even after two incidents, is because all parties made agreements. It to press charges. Because let's face it, these chicks need their checks.




i agree.  if she has to go so should kenya!  kenya likes to talk all big - "don't come for me" - but that is all she does is talk!!


----------



## pinky7129

Why is Porsha hating on Kim being away from her husband? She needs to remember she was "blessed" to go on vacation when she was married, and didnt want to go to a strip club.


----------



## swags

I can see why Kim was crying. Her new source of income is watching them shake their butts at each other, gossip about each other and then flirt whenever a man enters the room.


----------



## Graw

Kenya is too concerned about Sharee's home.  She should fix her broken screen on her phone, because if that was anyone else she would make an issue of it.  

Kim's children are cute and sweet.  

Porsha packed all those bags for 3 days??? She doesn't wear clothes!


----------



## Graw

Why is Kenya so nasty? Calling Shamea the help.  You is not smart. You is not important.  Why would anyone say that?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kenya is such an instigator....


----------



## Graw

I'm so happy Kim Fields called Kenya out.  She is truly and instigator. Kenya threatening to come for Kim :yikes: She doesn't want to do that, Kim can hold her own.


----------



## Graw

There was real life drama during a recent 'Real Housewives of Atlanta' shoot -- with a troubled ex-NBA player allegedly knocking one of the women to the ground ... multiple sources tell TMZ Sports. 
It all went down at a home in Miami back in September, where ex-Washington Wizards player Glen Rice Jr. was involved in a scene with Tammy McCall Browning. 
FYI -- Glen is the same guy who was recently arrested in ATL after being shot in a dispute at a restaurant owned by T.I.
Our sources tell us ... producers brought Browning in to test her for a full-time gig on the show ... and she brought Rice Jr. because she thought it would help her chances. But things took a turn for the worse when they began drinking -- with the ladies complaining to producers that Glen was getting aggressive and making the women uncomfortable. 
We're told Tammy went to ask Glen to leave -- and as one source says, "He lost it." Our sources say Glen went to confront one of the housewives -- and Tammy tried to get in the way to stop him -- but he wouldn't stop and knocked her to the ground. Tammy smacked her head pretty hard and began to cry. 
We're told the whole thing was captured on video ... in fact, footage of Tammy reeling in pain was used in the promo for the new season. 
Tammy was eventually taken to the hospital for evaluation -- where doctors determined she was fine, no concussion. But later, Tammy and Glen returned to the home -- where the housewives made it clear Glen wasn't welcome. An argument ensued and cops were called to the scene. 
Things eventually calmed down -- no one was arrested -- and Glen left without further incident. But our sources say Glen was told he was NOT welcome back and Tammy did not get a featured role on the show. 
We reached out to Rice for comment -- so far, no word back. 


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/11/04/glen-rice-jr-real-housewives-atlanta/#ixzz3uGaSeGCz


----------



## Longchamp

Loved Phaedra's Mom on WWHL.
Patti LaBelle needs to be on more often.  Anybody had her pie?


----------



## lulilu

This entire season is disgusting.  The new women add nothing -- they are all trying too hard.  The women are over the top with their lack of clothing and obvious trying to impress.  There is no storyline whatsoever.  And it is just gross.  Drunk men and women, crying women, fighting women.  How far down has Bravo sunk with this franchise.  It is an embarrassment to all involved, before and behind the cameras.  Andy should have stepped in when he saw the dailys.


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> I can see why Kim was crying. Her new source of income is watching them shake their butts at each other, gossip about each other and then flirt whenever a man enters the room.






oh so she didn't know???  she does now!  





*Fans and cast agree: Kim Fields isn't cut out to be an Atlanta Housewife*

*Kim Fields initially promised to be a refreshing addition to RHOA, but it's since become clear that she's not a good fit*





         Nobody ever expected Kim Fields to be the new NeNe Leakes, but after just a handful of _RHOA_  episodes, it's already obvious that she's failed to fill the giant  shoes left by one of the Bravo franchise's most iconic gals. Not only is  Fields a bad replacement for Leakes, she's completely wrong for the  show.


                      When Fields first joined the cast of _The Real Housewives of Atlanta_,  she seemed like the perfect person to mix things up a bit. Fans assumed  that she would balance out a group of ladies that are incredibly prone  to drama. But instead of bringing a refreshing new sense of perspective  to the show, Fields has decided to whine endlessly about how _awful_ it is to spend time with other women in Miami.


The vast majority of the Atlanta Housewives are annoyed with Fields at  the moment, but none more than Kenya Moore, who believes that Fields  owes her a little gratitude. Moore feels that she "brought [Fields] to  the group," so she hates the idea of the new cast member throwing shade  at her benefactor. To be fair, Fields' critique was nothing new; she  called out Moore for instigating instead of investigating. It's common  knowledge that Moore is _RHOA_'s chief pot stirrer, and now, Fields has finally acknowledged what everybody else has known for a long, long time.




The brief skirmish between Fields and Moore was annoying, but more fans  were in agreement with Porsha Williams' critique. Williams doesn't take  issue with Fields trashing Moore, but she is sick of hearing her  complain about spending time with the Housewives. Williams admitted,  "This little homesick routine is wearing me out."




The Housewives are clearly not fond of Fields  and they're not alone in their disdain. During tonight's episode of _RHOA_,  several fans spoke ill of Fields. Like Williams, these haters were most  annoyed by Fields' whining. It's natural to miss the family while away  from home, but there are far worse things than spending a little time in  Miami while earning a nice paycheck from Bravo.
 Maybe Kim should have stayed home with Kandi...  So the #RHOA cast spends every episode crying about not having a loving marriage or children but now want to shame Kim for missing her fam
 NATASHA (@1EGOTRIPPINDIVA) December 14, 2015​*I  dont see how Cynthia is commenting on Kim missing her family. Just bc  she's ok with papa smurf being booed up in NC and leaving her* #RHOA
 SassyLadee (@yazzybaby77) December 14, 2015 :lolots::lolots::lolots:
​All in all, fans of _RHOA_ are very disappointed by Fields  thus far. She was supposed to be a breath of fresh air, but according to  disgruntled viewers, she's just as annoying as the other Housewives, if  not worse. There's nothing wrong with wanting to spend time with the  family, but in the future, *it might be better for family-oriented gals  like Fields to avoid shows that involve extensive travel and lots of  bickering with drama-prone women.   (THIS!!!!) 
*






http://www.sheknows.com/entertainment/articles/1105889/real-housewives-of-atlanta-season-8-episode-5http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## krasavitza

I never heard of Kim Fields before..... is she a superfamous person?


I can't stand her. Both her personality and her sense of fashion are a dud. I mean seriously, wtf is she wearing every episode?????? Mess!


----------



## DC-Cutie

krasavitza said:


> I never heard of Kim Fields before..... is she a superfamous person?
> 
> 
> I can't stand her. Both her personality and her sense of fashion are a dud. I mean seriously, wtf is she wearing every episode?????? Mess!



superfamous - I don't think that's the best description.  But she is pretty well known, speaking for myself anyways, in the black community from her childhood roles.  Her mother is well known as well and she also has a sister that's an actress.

People know Tootie -


----------



## lulilu

I'd like to know why blonde braids girl is there.


----------



## DC-Cutie

lulilu said:


> I'd like to know why blonde braids girl is there.



to add to the messy factor.  LOL


----------



## Sassys

lulilu said:


> I'd like to know why blonde braids girl is there.



Interview/test for being a regular on the show.


----------



## First Lady

swags said:


> I can see why Kim was crying. Her new source of income is watching them shake their butts at each other, gossip about each other and then flirt whenever a man enters the room.



Exactly! There's no place like home.


----------



## First Lady

And this season is so offensive. What made Bravo believe we wanted to see broke ransoms with no storyline.


----------



## ScottyGal

Kim is so boring to watch &#128533;


----------



## bag-princess

*Kenya Moore Already Having Trouble With Haircare Products*




Kenya Moore has been working on her  haircare line for years, and she was ready to sell her products this  year. Moore announced her haircare products during The Real Housewives  of Atlanta and she was ready to start taking orders. But based on her  Twitter account, it sounds like she may have some issues already.


 According to a new tweet, Kenya Moore  is now learning that some of the orders are not being fulfilled. One  person wrote to Kenya, asking her when her product would arrive.  Apparently, this follower had ordered her products over a month ago and  still hadnt received anything.


 Hey Kenya! I preordered your products a month ago.. When will it  ship? one person wrote to Kenya this week, hinting that she had not  received the hair products yet. Luckily, Moore was more than ready with  an answer. All products are in warehouse and have been shipping. Let me  know if you don't get within a week, Kenya revealed, hinting that she  would look into the order if it hadnt arrived within a week.
 Hopefully, Kenya Moore has plans to address the shipping issue, so  people can get the haircare in time for the holidays. Christmas is  coming up and people may have brought her haircare products for  Christmas gifts or as stocking stuffers.


 It is no secret that Kenya wants her hair products to be better than  Porsha Williams Naked hair extensions. Kenya tends to battle with her  co-stars when it comes to products. She battled Phaedra Parks in fitness  DVD sales and now she wants to compete with Porsha over hair products.  And if she wants to win, she needs to get those products shipped out as  soon as possible.

Read more at http://www.starpulse.com/news/index...lready-having-trouble-wit#1M7Xr4i74K53ZkAZ.99


----------



## junqueprincess

_Lee said:


> Kim is so boring to watch [emoji53]




I thought she was an actor, she should act like she's having a good time- she's getting paid!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kenya's website needs updating. This is what you find when you click on a product "PRE-ORDER SHIPPING ETA: SEPTEMBER 15, 2015"

It's December, almost 2016


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Kenya's website needs updating. This is what you find when you click on a product "PRE-ORDER SHIPPING ETA: SEPTEMBER 15, 2015"
> 
> It's December, almost 2016






SMH   she is so damn busy trying to run everyone else's business and keep up the drama she is not paying attention to her own!   having people order and have to wait weeks to get their products - no good!


----------



## Graw

DC-Cutie said:


> Kenya's website needs updating. This is what you find when you click on a product "PRE-ORDER SHIPPING ETA: SEPTEMBER 15, 2015"
> 
> It's December, almost 2016




She should focus on bring a business woman and not tearing down other women. 

Let's face it, the show did have women who were raising awareness with their charitable work, trying to be positive and drama free... Think season 1,2 ... They were relinquished from their duties.  Bravo can make this show positive, but it won't.


----------



## cdtracing

This season has sunk to a new all time low.  It's time Bravo shuts this franchise down.


----------



## dooneybaby

Sassys said:


> Interview/test for being a regular on the show.


Well she flunked the test.


----------



## dooneybaby

_Lee said:


> Kim is so boring to watch &#128533;


You're right. When I see Kim, I think, "Dang, she's as boring as I am." And I'm not watching this show to see someone as boring as me.


----------



## TC1

The comment Phaedra made about Tammy's mules had me rolling.


----------



## saira1214

Why is Tootie always cryin?


----------



## Sassys

Seriously, I can't stand women who can't function without their man. Are you serious, you can't go 3 days without your man. I swear, some woman just loose their damn minds when they get a man. To me that is so sad and pathetic. A man is suppose to enhance you, not change you as an individual person. My BFF and I have always had a pact, that if we turned into one of these women, the other has the right to go off on you in public.


----------



## swags

Sassys said:


> Seriously, I can't stand women who can't function without their man. Are you serious, you can't go 3 days without your man. I swear, some woman just loose their damn minds when they get a man. To me that is so sad and pathetic. A man is suppose to enhance you, not change you as an individual person. My BFF and I have always had a pact, that if we turned into one of these women, the other has the right to go off on you in public.



I thought it was more about the women being obnoxious that had her thinking she could be home with her family instead of watching a butt fashion show and then listen to them argue.

Kim did admit she needs to have something other than husband and kids.


----------



## Sassys

swags said:


> I thought it was more about the women being obnoxious that had her thinking she could be home with her family instead of watching a butt fashion show and then listen to them argue.
> 
> Kim.did admit she needs to have something other than husband and kids.



Kim knew what the hell she was signing up for. It is clear to me, Kim needs the money and she just couldn't turn down easy money.


----------



## cdtracing

Graw said:


> She should focus on bring a business woman and not tearing down other women.
> 
> Let's face it, the show did have women who were raising awareness with their charitable work, trying to be positive and drama free... Think season 1,2 ... They were relinquished from their duties.  Bravo can make this show positive, but it won't.



This!!!


----------



## swags

Sassys said:


> Kim knew what the hell she was signing up for. It is clear to me, Kim needs the money and she just couldn't turn down easy money.



True. 
Plus I did a little digging. This is not the first time she has behaved like this.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyEpmDM6kHM


----------



## Graw

This show may have opened Kim's eyes.  It's good to have girlfriends to hang out with, but these may not be the women for her. Her marriage is rare and should be cherished.

Tammy might be interesting to watch at least she doesn't seem devious.  Kenya couldn't help herself making fun of Tammy.


----------



## Sassys

Graw said:


> This show may have opened Kim's eyes.  It's good to have girlfriends to hang out with, but these may not be the women for her. Her marriage is rare and should be cherished.
> 
> *Tammy might be interesting to watch at least she doesn't seem devious*.  Kenya couldn't help herself making fun of Tammy.



I don't know about devious, but tha fall was so fake. He did not push her that hard for her to lose conscious.


----------



## Graw

Oliver better get ready for party!  Porsha is preparing it!  Why does she always have to sell herself?  She has no idea how pretty she is or how nice she is.   I cook well, I have my own businesses.  I make my own money.  Porsha, you don't have to say that immediately.  Let him work for you!  Let him earn you!  A good guy will come 

No one made Tammys nephew push Tammy, but Kenya adds fuel to everything.  She doesn't acknowledge that.  From the moment he came to the table at the restaurant Kenya was batting her eyes at him, she opened her dress to him and he didn't acknowledge her or even stare.  He didn't pay her any attention.  Kandi always makes ugly faces at people, she doesn't realize it and it is not intentional.  This guy should not have been invited back to the house anyway.


----------



## Graw

Sassys said:


> I don't know about devious, but tha fall was so fake. He did not push her that hard for her to lose conscious.



At first I thought the floor was slippery, but perhaps the entire course of events were staged to give her a storyline.


----------



## Sassys

Graw said:


> Oliver better get ready for party!  Porsha is preparing it!  Why does she always have to sell herself?  She has no idea how pretty she is or how nice she is.   I cook well, I have my own businesses.  I make my own money.  Porsha, you don't have to say that immediately.  Let him work for you!  Let him earn you!  A good guy will come
> 
> No one made Tammys nephew push Tammy, but Kenya adds fuel to everything.  She doesn't acknowledge that.  From the moment he came to the table at the restaurant Kenya was batting her eyes at him, she opened her dress to him and he didn't acknowledge her or even stare.  He didn't pay her any attention.  Kandi always makes ugly faces at people, she doesn't realize it and it is not intentional.  This guy should not have been invited back to the house anyway.



agree, Kenya was mad he wasn't interested in her.


----------



## Sassys

How can Kim say she takes her career seriously; when she is on this show.


----------



## macde90

I am so glad that Kim didn't let Kenya get away with pretending she did not escalate the situation with Tammy's  nephew.

I'm surprised that Bravo left in Sheree and Phaedra's talk about  how careless words can affect people and young black men specifically.


----------



## macde90

Ha!i think Tammy is crazy and so is her nephew.


----------



## swags

Sassys said:


> agree, Kenya was mad he wasn't interested in her.



I was just going to post this. She had sour grapes because he didn't flirt with her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> How can Kim say she takes her career seriously; when she is on this show.



Kandi takes her career seriously, so does Lisa Vanderpump and a few others.  So being on the shoe doesn't mean she doesnt take her career seriously.  It's another source of income that's for sure!


----------



## NurseLV

I think Tammy and her nephews were on some kinda drugs. She took off to go meet them, then when they got back, they were acting so weird. They all looked and acted high.


----------



## DC-Cutie

NurseLV said:


> I think Tammy and her nephews were on some kinda drugs. She took off to go meet them, then when they got back, they were acting so weird. They all looked and acted high.



she looked like she had escaped a mental hospital


----------



## sgj99

NurseLV said:


> I think Tammy and her nephews were on some kinda drugs. She took off to go meet them, then when they got back, they were acting so weird. They all looked and acted high.



i thought that too.  that's what caused her to fall and why she was so out of it - not  the fall itself but some kind of substance abuse on her part.  

this whole episode was so confusing and just seemed like random thoughts smoothed together:  Tammy had her nephews join the party, everyone seemed fine with it and then they weren't, Kenya was flirting and he wasn't have any part of it,  then everyone was making fun of Tammy, then making fun of Kenya,  that strange conversation between Sheree and Phaedra (it wasn't the content but the time and place of the conversation that just seemed so out of place - they were all freaked out a little or rather insulted by Glen's behavior yet that lead to a commentary about the perceptions of young black men?), Porsha so over the top with her behavior and her bar pickup - she'd flirt and tease but if he made any overture she'd act all "no,no,no, hands off" yet she did all that ridiculous dancing/prancing around.  what a strange episode.


----------



## Graw

DC-Cutie said:


> she looked like she had escaped a mental hospital



The cell phone video footage was creepy!  Her husband is the head mens tennis coach at Emory.  This must be mortifying! 

From bravo:
Though Tammy may not have done the best job of introducing her husband John Browning to the RHOA cast members when she described his complexion as "Nazi white," they seemed to get a much better impression of him when he briefly met the ladies at the airport on their way to Miami during last week's episode. In fact, Tammy's husband is really no slouch. John is the head coach of the men's tennis team at Emory University in Atlanta. He has helped lead the team to three national championships in 2003, 2006, and 2012. Yeah, Tammy probably should have led with that.
http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-dish/who-is-cynthia-bailey-friend-tammy-mccall-browning


----------



## addisonshopper

I'm catching up on episodes and YAAAAAASSSSS MAAAM to Phardras walk and outfit when they arrived at the house in Miami. She stepped in like royalty.


----------



## krasavitza

Porsha's behavior is so disgusting to watch. Why does she deliberately try so hard to come across as a thot??? She didn't used to be like that, it's so weird!


----------



## tonij2000

I'm loving Kim more and more;  she's the image of a black woman I prefer to see televised. She is who Im familiar with. Not some flamboyant, living way above her means loudmouth. She checked Kenya too and Im glad someone else will stand up to Kenya besides Phaedra, NeNe and Khandi.


----------



## tonij2000

I really hate that Phaedra messed up her friendship with Khandi.


----------



## Longchamp

Where's Nene when you need her?


----------



## tonij2000

TC1 said:


> The comment Phaedra made about Tammy's mules had me rolling.



I missed it, what did Phaedra say? I know it's hilarious!


----------



## GoGlam

NurseLV said:


> I think Tammy and her nephews were on some kinda drugs. She took off to go meet them, then when they got back, they were acting so weird. They all looked and acted high.




+1 I agree they were acting weird and the nephew was inappropriate and always escalating with his comments.


----------



## br00kelynx

I just saw the episode where glen pushed Tammy. I can't believe anyone (Phaedra and Kim) is blaming Kenya saying she "added fuel to the fire". That "man" is a loser calling women "*****es" repeatedly. I am no Kenya fan but he was disrespectful to kandi and Kenya. In no way would I want a man where I am staying acting like that. It's scary. 

As you can tell I am mad watching that. Women blaming each other is why losers like this get away with behavior like that.


----------



## pquiles

br00kelynx said:


> I just saw the episode where glen pushed Tammy. I can't believe anyone (Phaedra and Kim) is blaming Kenya saying she "added fuel to the fire". That "man" is a loser calling women "*****es" repeatedly. I am no Kenya fan but he was disrespectful to kandi and Kenya. In no way would I want a man where I am staying acting like that. It's scary.
> 
> As you can tell I am mad watching that. Women blaming each other is why losers like this get away with behavior like that.





Finally, someone else saw what I did.


----------



## TinksDelite

tonij2000 said:


> I missed it, what did Phaedra say? I know it's hilarious!



Something like "Last time I saw those _mules_, they were in the _manger_ and Jesus was coming.."


----------



## tonij2000

TinksDelite said:


> Something like "Last time I saw those _mules_, they were in the _manger_ and Jesus was coming.."



Haha! I almost hate to ask but were the shoes unattractive?


----------



## TinksDelite

tonij2000 said:


> Haha! I almost hate to ask but were the shoes unattractive?


 
IMHO hideous.


----------



## bagsforme

Have to take Kenya's side on this one.  He was aggressive as soon as he got there.


----------



## GoGlam

br00kelynx said:


> I just saw the episode where glen pushed Tammy. I can't believe anyone (Phaedra and Kim) is blaming Kenya saying she "added fuel to the fire". That "man" is a loser calling women "*****es" repeatedly. I am no Kenya fan but he was disrespectful to kandi and Kenya. In no way would I want a man where I am staying acting like that. It's scary.
> 
> As you can tell I am mad watching that. Women blaming each other is why losers like this get away with behavior like that.




GREAT post!!!


----------



## tonij2000

TinksDelite said:


> IMHO hideous.



Now I have to go back and watch the episode and look for dem mules!


----------



## tamshac77

Longchamp said:


> Loved Phaedra's Mom on WWHL.
> Patti LaBelle needs to be on more often.  Anybody had her pie?



Her pie is really good.


----------



## DC-Cutie

bagsforme said:


> Have to take Kenya's side on this one.  He was aggressive as soon as he got there.



I won't take Kenya's side or his.  I will say that Kenya snapping at him, that was a no go.  He just seemed strange from the get-go, though.  Along with his Aunt Tammy


----------



## tamshac77

TC1 said:


> The comment Phaedra made about Tammy's mules had me rolling.



That was HILARIOUS.


----------



## tamshac77

tonij2000 said:


> I'm loving Kim more and more;  she's the image of a black woman I prefer to see televised. She is who Im familiar with. Not some flamboyant, living way above her means loudmouth. She checked Kenya too and Im glad someone else will stand up to Kenya besides Phaedra, NeNe and Khandi.



I agree!


----------



## DC-Cutie

tonij2000 said:


> I'm loving Kim more and more;  she's the image of a black woman I prefer to see televised. She is who Im familiar with. Not some flamboyant, living way above her means loudmouth. She checked Kenya too and Im glad someone else will stand up to Kenya besides Phaedra, NeNe and Khandi.



Me too.  I like how calm she is instead of all that yelling, cursing and carrying on....  Just that wig situation is giving me problems


----------



## junqueprincess

br00kelynx said:


> I just saw the episode where glen pushed Tammy. I can't believe anyone (Phaedra and Kim) is blaming Kenya saying she "added fuel to the fire". That "man" is a loser calling women "*****es" repeatedly. I am no Kenya fan but he was disrespectful to kandi and Kenya. In no way would I want a man where I am staying acting like that. It's scary.
> 
> As you can tell I am mad watching that. Women blaming each other is why losers like this get away with behavior like that.




I'm not sure that's what they meant, I think getting him out if the house without calling him out would have been smarter. 

Clearly the guy was unstable, no need to point that out, as he was unstable and probably not going to take the criticism well. 

If you get into that situation best to just say time to call it a night.

I think those giant security guards gave her huge balls to make a scene.


----------



## macde90

tonij2000 said:


> I'm loving Kim more and more;  she's the image of a black woman I prefer to see televised. She is who Im familiar with. Not some flamboyant, living way above her means loudmouth. She checked Kenya too and Im glad someone else will stand up to Kenya besides Phaedra, NeNe and Khandi.


Totally agree.


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> I won't take Kenya's side or his.  I will say that Kenya snapping at him, that was a no go.  He just seemed strange from the get-go, though.  Along with his Aunt Tammy



yes, Kenya was snapping at him, her version of flirting and he responded very ugly, very nasty.   i'm not going to excuse his behavior, he went so over the line but she poked and poked and poked.  

why in a couple of shots does it show him sitting next to Sheree and she looks so relaxed ... how could anyone relax near all that awful aggression?  did anyone else notice that?

the editing made the whole thing so confusing:  all the sudden he's with them at the restaurant with his strange Aunt Tammy and a couple of his friends, he's rude and aggressive but everyone seemed to be dealing with it and then bam!  Kenya's chewing him out calling for security, Tammy goes down and those huge security guys appeared.  Kim and Khandi were the smart ones for getting out of that mess as fast as they could. Porcha wanted to be seen as sexy but came across as sad and desperate to me.


----------



## needloub

tonij2000 said:


> I'm loving Kim more and more;  she's the image of a black woman I prefer to see televised. She is who Im familiar with. Not some flamboyant, living way above her means loudmouth. She checked Kenya too and Im glad someone else will stand up to Kenya besides Phaedra, NeNe and Khandi.



I totally agree....Kim's face is so expressive when she is perplexed by their behavior...it's hilarious!


----------



## tamshac77

needloub said:


> I totally agree....Kim's face is so expressive when she is perplexed by their behavior...it's hilarious!



Lol! Kim's face when Shamea did that handstand on the boat cracked me up.


----------



## BleuSaphir

I'm liking Kim. She seem like a sane person. Although I did find her being upset being away from husband during the Miami trip is a bit overtop.  [emoji1]


----------



## lulilu

Kim is boring and her inability to leave her family -- for her paying job -- is unbelievable; I am sure there are many here who have had to travel for work.  Get over it.  This is why you are getting paid.


----------



## swags

Dull episode last night. Cynthia and Peter having another staged dinner. Porsha face timing. Kenyas staged date. Don Juan taking the lead on the Phaedra owes Todd money. Its funny that Don is acting like this now. When Kim Z and Nene lost it on Kandi's bus ride a few seasons ago, he didn't say a word. 

Wasn't crazy about Kandis song/video. She looked nice but the song was just okay.


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> *Dull episode last night*. Cynthia and Peter having another staged dinner. Porsha face timing. Kenyas staged date. Don Juan taking the lead on the Phaedra owes Todd money. Its funny that Don is acting like this now. When Kim Z and Nene lost it on Kandi's bus ride a few seasons ago, he didn't say a word.
> 
> Wasn't crazy about Kandis song/video. She looked nice but the song was just okay.






i don't think that there are too many people left that would be shocked or suprised by this!  seems to be the opinion after every show now!  and Don Juan isn't as stupid as he looks - he knows who face he can get into and whose face to stay out of unless he wants his little sweet behind handed to him!


----------



## pquiles

bag-princess said:


> i don't think that there are too many people left that would be shocked or suprised by this!  seems to be the opinion after every show now!  and Don Juan isn't as stupid as he looks - he knows who face he can get into and whose face to stay out of unless he wants his little sweet behind handed to him!




He is certainly trying way too hard to have on Kandi's back now.  I thought he didn't like Todd?


----------



## bag-princess

pquiles said:


> He is certainly trying way too hard to have on Kandi's back now.  *I thought he didn't like Todd?*





that sure was his storyline the last season i watched!!  i guess kandi is so pregnant and focused on birthing that son for todd she is happy to let him sit back and do what she usually would do!   it's just like kenya with her pet gay boy toy!


----------



## pquiles

bag-princess said:


> that sure was his storyline the last season i watched!!  i guess kandi is so pregnant and focused on birthing that son for todd she is happy to let him sit back and do what she usually would do!   it's just like kenya with her pet gay boy toy!




Regarding Kenya... I genuinely want her to find a man and be happy, but the signs were all there that she wasn't interested in this guy.  Especially when she showed up in that outfit for their date.  I would wear that, but I know she wouldn't ...esp when she's tryin to catch a man.
I thought he was cute, but not I dunno bout the gay part.


----------



## slyyls

I thought Phaedra looked particularly beautiful in last night's episode; especially the scene where she was talking to Mr. Bun.
Her children are so precious, I smile every time I see them; they are completely adorable.
I know Apollo is a dog; but I hope they can work it out.    How he could do this to his children is hard to understand and forgive.  I hope he sincerely wants to change his ways, and be a good father, and husband if Phaedra will have him back.


----------



## bag-princess

pquiles said:


> Regarding Kenya... I genuinely want her to find a man and be happy, but the signs were all there that she wasn't interested in this guy.  Especially when she showed up in that outfit for their date.  I would wear that, but I know she wouldn't ...esp when she's tryin to catch a man.
> I thought he was cute, but *not I dunno bout the gay part*.





i was referring to her friend Brandon!  who is always jumping to her defense and doing all her errands and dirty work for her!   like Don Juan seems to be with kandi now.


----------



## bag-princess

MITCHES as usual!! 



*Apollo Nida Says Peter Thomas Is A Bad Friend; Peter Says Man Up & Call Me!*_RHOA_ star Peter Thomas says he didnt do anything to deserve the shade Apollo Nida threw at him from prison.
Apollo singled out Peter last Monday,  calling him a fake friend on Instagram. It was pretty out of the blue  Apollos been radio silent since starting his 8 year sentence for fraud a  year ago.
Sources close to Apollo tell us he  became enraged after hearing Peter has been bad mouthing him, saying  Apollo deserved his prison sentence for stealing and money laundering.  Apollo feels betrayed by Peter, and is also upset he hasnt heard a peep  from Peter since getting locked up.
Peter, whos married to Cynthia Bailey,  tells us his number hasnt changed and he has no idea why Apollo would  air his beef on social media instead of calling him from the slammer.
Peter says hes got a lot of friends in  the big house and theres a drill they call you, because you cant call  them. Peter could have sat down and penned a letter, but he says hes  not much of a letter writer.
The way Peter put it to us, If I am a fake friend because I dont write a letter, then Im a fake friend.




Over  all Apollo said he respects Peter's drive & business sense, but  over all Apollo states he is just a little hurt because it's been well  over a year and he hasn't heard from Peter Thomas and Apollo thought  they were boys and  Peter had his back and would stay down. #nolovelost!  Apollo just showing his emotional side as a friend should. Apollo said  the relationship was never fake on his part so what's the issue with  allowing everyone to know how he feels. Apollo says his & Peter  Thomas's friendship started with you all watching, so Apollo doesn't  mind letting you all know how he feels. NOW GO AND SUPPORT SPORTS ONE  BAR & LOUNGE​http://realitywives.net/blogs/apollo-nida-says-peter-thomas-is-a-bad-friend/


----------



## needloub

Forget these ladies...I will take cutie Ayden any day!  He is so darn cute!!


----------



## Graw

I guess Bravo doesn't have love for Todd.  They repeatedly showed him uninterested in whatever Kandi was doing or saying.  When she is performing he is on his phone and Don Juan has his eyes on the Prize.  Bravo showing clips of Todd talking about Phaedra makes him look foolish and petty.  Apollo is his dear friend why didn't he ask his BFF for the money before he left for prison? 



sgj99 said:


> yes, Kenya was snapping at him, her version of flirting and he responded very ugly, very nasty.   i'm not going to excuse his behavior, he went so over the line but she poked and poked and poked.
> 
> why in a couple of shots does it show him sitting next to Sheree and she looks so relaxed ... how could anyone relax near all that awful aggression?  did anyone else notice that?
> 
> the editing made the whole thing so confusing:  all the sudden he's with them at the restaurant with his strange Aunt Tammy and a couple of his friends, he's rude and aggressive but everyone seemed to be dealing with it and then bam!  Kenya's chewing him out calling for security, Tammy goes down and those huge security guys appeared.  Kim and Khandi were the smart ones for getting out of that mess as fast as they could. Porcha wanted to be seen as sexy but came across as sad and desperate to me.



That was scotch tape editing by Bravo!  Clearly we know these are people who can not morph to another position, but they continue to do it, episode after episode.

Kenya needs the dating coaches from the Black Love Tv show.  She has great advice for Porsha and none for herself.   



tonij2000 said:


> I'm loving Kim more and more;  she's the image of a black woman I prefer to see televised. She is who Im familiar with. Not some flamboyant, living way above her means loudmouth. She checked Kenya too and Im glad someone else will stand up to Kenya besides Phaedra, NeNe and Khandi.



Exactly!



swags said:


> Dull episode last night. Cynthia and Peter having another staged dinner. Porsha face timing. Kenyas staged date. Don Juan taking the lead on the Phaedra owes Todd money. Its funny that Don is acting like this now. When Kim Z and Nene lost it on Kandi's bus ride a few seasons ago, he didn't say a word.
> 
> Wasn't crazy about Kandis song/video. She looked nice but the song was just okay.


 I don't care if Peter took me on a helicopter ride to the top of the Eiffel tower!  If you aren't a good husband what is the point of you doing 1 or 2 nice things a year? 



slyyls said:


> I thought Phaedra looked particularly beautiful in last night's episode; especially the scene where she was talking to Mr. Bun.
> Her children are so precious, I smile every time I see them; they are completely adorable.
> I know Apollo is a dog; but I hope they can work it out.    How he could do this to his children is hard to understand and forgive.  I hope he sincerely wants to change his ways, and be a good father, and husband if Phaedra will have him back.



She is gorgeous and I happy she didn't entertain Don Juan.  Porsha stating she needs to get a bucket of water for his thirsty %$# is hilarious! 



bag-princess said:


> MITCHES as usual!!
> 
> 
> 
> *Apollo Nida Says Peter Thomas Is A Bad Friend; Peter Says Man Up & Call Me!*_RHOA_ star Peter Thomas says he didnt do anything to deserve the shade Apollo Nida threw at him from prison.
> Apollo singled out Peter last Monday,  calling him a fake friend on Instagram. It was pretty out of the blue  Apollos been radio silent since starting his 8 year sentence for fraud a  year ago.
> Sources close to Apollo tell us he  became enraged after hearing Peter has been bad mouthing him, saying  Apollo deserved his prison sentence for stealing and money laundering.  Apollo feels betrayed by Peter, and is also upset he hasnt heard a peep  from Peter since getting locked up.
> Peter, whos married to Cynthia Bailey,  tells us his number hasnt changed and he has no idea why Apollo would  air his beef on social media instead of calling him from the slammer.
> Peter says hes got a lot of friends in  the big house and theres a drill they call you, because you cant call  them. Peter could have sat down and penned a letter, but he says hes  not much of a letter writer.
> The way Peter put it to us, If I am a fake friend because I dont write a letter, then Im a fake friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over  all Apollo said he respects Peter's drive & business sense, but  over all Apollo states he is just a little hurt because it's been well  over a year and he hasn't heard from Peter Thomas and Apollo thought  they were boys and  Peter had his back and would stay down. #nolovelost!  Apollo just showing his emotional side as a friend should. Apollo said  the relationship was never fake on his part so what's the issue with  allowing everyone to know how he feels. Apollo says his & Peter  Thomas's friendship started with you all watching, so Apollo doesn't  mind letting you all know how he feels. NOW GO AND SUPPORT SPORTS ONE  BAR & LOUNGE​http://realitywives.net/blogs/apollo-nida-says-peter-thomas-is-a-bad-friend/



They are too much!


----------



## DC-Cutie

needloub said:


> Forget these ladies...I will take cutie Ayden any day!  He is so darn cute!!



that kid just warms my heart.  That car ride, was so touching....  Phaedra even had to pull out her prayer cloth


----------



## MahoganyQT

needloub said:


> Forget these ladies...I will take cutie Ayden any day!  He is so darn cute!!




So sweet, cute, clever and smart!


----------



## SouthTampa

needloub said:


> Forget these ladies...I will take cutie Ayden any day!  He is so darn cute!!


I believe he is the cutest child I have ever seen in my life&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Oruka

I think Dylan is the cuter of the two. Dylan looks just like Apollo.


----------



## needloub

That scene in the car with Phaedra brought a tear to my eye...he is the sweetest kid!


----------



## bag-princess

MahoganyQT said:


> So sweet, cute, clever and smart!



i love listening to him talk!!   i think she has done an amazing job with him!  



needloub said:


> That scene in the car with Phaedra brought a tear to my eye...he is the sweetest kid!




i don't know how she did it because i would have had to pull over and get myself together!


----------



## bag-princess

*Amiyah Scott Quits Real Housewives of Atlanta: Find Out Why!*





 	As previously reported, the Bravo hit hired Amiyah Scott as a cast member this summer, making her the first transgender individual to ever be a series regular on this franchise.


 	But it doesn't appear if Scott will actually appear on camera.
 	According to TMZ insiders, Scott has resigned from the show as a result of the way producers wanted her to portray herself on screen.
 	She was allegedly asked to overly sexualize herself, with executives prodding Scott to wear lingerie and act like a vixen.


 	But Scott was more interested in serving as a role model to the  transgender community, not in luring in viewers with her skin and/or her  attitude.
 	She bristled (hard!) at the demand by producers for her to be the *****  of the cast, the one often seen trashing other Housewives.


 	Following a month of filming in this uncomfortable manner, Scott simply walked off set.
 	She's since landed a role on Lee Daniels' next television project,  as Amiyah is se to play a member of an all-girls singing group in what  is being described as a prequel to Empire.


 	That's great news for Scott, but bad news for this iteration of the Bravo franchise.
 	It would have been nice to watch The Real Housewives of Atlanta online and to see a transgender cast member simply acting like herself.








http://www.thehollywoodgossip.com/2...uits-real-housewives-of-atlanta-find-out-why/


----------



## junqueprincess

bag-princess said:


> *Amiyah Scott Quits Real Housewives of Atlanta: Find Out Why!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As previously reported, the Bravo hit hired Amiyah Scott as a cast member this summer, making her the first transgender individual to ever be a series regular on this franchise.
> 
> 
> But it doesn't appear if Scott will actually appear on camera.
> According to TMZ insiders, Scott has resigned from the show as a result of the way producers wanted her to portray herself on screen.
> She was allegedly asked to overly sexualize herself, with executives prodding Scott to wear lingerie and act like a vixen.
> 
> 
> But Scott was more interested in serving as a role model to the  transgender community, not in luring in viewers with her skin and/or her  attitude.
> She bristled (hard!) at the demand by producers for her to be the *****  of the cast, the one often seen trashing other Housewives.
> 
> 
> Following a month of filming in this uncomfortable manner, Scott simply walked off set.
> She's since landed a role on Lee Daniels' next television project,  as Amiyah is se to play a member of an all-girls singing group in what  is being described as a prequel to Empire.
> 
> 
> That's great news for Scott, but bad news for this iteration of the Bravo franchise.
> It would have been nice to watch The Real Housewives of Atlanta online and to see a transgender cast member simply acting like herself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thehollywoodgossip.com/2...uits-real-housewives-of-atlanta-find-out-why/




Huh? We just watched episode 8, I didn't realize they were still filming.


----------



## Ladybug09

I didn't know you got Instagram in jail???


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Same here...it baffles me..


----------



## DC-Cutie

she quit?  but was she every really hired?


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> she quit?  but was she every really hired?




I believe she was from the way they were talking about how she was the first in the franchise! They were really trying to sell it!


----------



## princess621

ladybug09 said:


> i didn't know you got instagram in jail???



+1


----------



## swags

Keisha Knight Pulliam is engaged to former RHOA husband Ed Hartwell. 

http://www.eonline.com/news/727570/...m_medium=rssfeeds&utm_campaign=rss_topstories


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> Keisha Knight Pulliam is engaged to former RHOA husband Ed Hartwell.
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/news/727570/...m_medium=rssfeeds&utm_campaign=rss_topstories





whaaaaat????


but........he ain't got no money!!!   i never even heard a blip about them dating!


----------



## buzzytoes

I just saw that news but didn't realize that's who she was engaged to. Hope this marriage goes better than his first one did!


----------



## Graw

Maybe she will join the cast!  I wish them the best and hope Lisa is ok!


----------



## Ladybug09

Ohhhh, I knew the name sounded familiar....not a good match. He has too much baggage, ex wife/wives, kids, etc. No...


----------



## Longchamp

Wasn't Hartwell's ex Lisa Wu the lady in the video with Peter?


----------



## Graw

Longchamp said:


> Wasn't Hartwell's ex Lisa Wu the lady in the video with Peter?




No, Lisa maintains it is not her.  They look similar.


----------



## Ladybug09

Nah, I didn't think that was Lisa in that video.


----------



## Graw

I wish I had a bucket of water for his thirsty @?;! Porsha is too funny!  She should have said that to Don Juans face. Bravo is going to play that until we are deaf because it's too funny.

Kandi is not Phaedra's friend, good riddance.  A friend doesn't behave like Kandi.  When your friend is having problems with her husband, her marriage is in jeopardy, she has two toddlers, juggling for career ... You lift her up.  You don't take jabs or kick her when she's wounded.  Now Kandi is throwing oil on flames about Phaedras marriage.  There isn't a need to reveal person information, but Kandi is.


----------



## bag-princess

Graw said:


> I wish I had a bucket of water for his thirsty @?;! Porsha is too funny!  She should have said that to Don Juans face. Bravo is going to play that until we are deaf because it's too funny.
> 
> Kandi is not Phaedra's friend, good riddance.  A friend doesn't behave like Kandi.  When your friend is having problems with her husband, her marriage is in jeopardy, she has two toddlers, juggling for career ... You lift her up.  You don't take jabs or kick her when she's wounded.  Now Kandi is throwing oil on flames about Phaedras marriage.*  There isn't a need to reveal person information, but Kandi is*.





because she is a messy *itch andalways has been!!  i never understood how people could sit and watch the same show as i was and then say "kandi is the best one/the sweetest one"  or "kandi never tries to start trouble and she stays in her lane!" she has never been a friend to anyone unless it for suits her agenda at the time.   as i always said she would smile in everyone's face with those 52 teeth of hers then could not wait to go back and start trouble with what she heard.  she thinks she is married with the baby on the way and all is perfect in kandi land and nothing can touch her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

One thing I want these ladies to learn is to carry a clutch to events, not birkins (or firkins) and these huge tote bags


----------



## sgj99

i want Andy to ask Porsha at the Reunion why she thinks Lauren's pregnancy is all about her.  that whole scene was just ridiculous and showed how truly shallow and self-absorbed Porsha is.  i hope Lauren watches it and catches on that Porsha doesn't give a damn about her or the baby.


----------



## DC-Cutie

so Kenya wants to mend fences with her mother... so she takes a bus with other people and a camera crew to knock on her door...  Yep, that's the way to do it!


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> so Kenya wants to mend fences with her mother... so she takes a bus with other people and a camera crew to knock on her door...  Yep, that's the way to do it!





WHAT!!!!   oh boy!  she really is desperate to keep her peach!!

i can't see her family letting this happen and i hope someone is there to stop her in her tracks.  she has refused to admit that she knows kenya let alone that is her daughter.  and all these years refusing to talk about it she now wants to mend fences with a camera crew in tow!!


----------



## dbtbandit67

Love this show

Porsha and Kenya are pretty fine


----------



## Graw

bag-princess said:


> because she is a messy *itch andalways has been!!  i never understood how people could sit and watch the same show as i was and then say "kandi is the best one/the sweetest one"  or "kandi never tries to start trouble and she stays in her lane!" she has never been a friend to anyone unless it for suits her agenda at the time.   as i always said she would smile in everyone's face with those 52 teeth of hers then could not wait to go back and start trouble with what she heard.  she thinks she is married with the baby on the way and all is perfect in kandi land and nothing can touch her.



I don't know why Kandi is never called out.


----------



## bag-princess

Graw said:


> I don't know why Kandi is never called out.





I don't either!  But everyone else is made to answer for what they say or do! Kandi is not nice or innocent of wrongdoing.


----------



## tamshac77

DC-Cutie said:


> One thing I want these ladies to learn is to carry a clutch to events, not birkins (or firkins) and these huge tote bags





DC-Cutie said:


> so Kenya wants to mend fences with her mother... so she takes a bus with other people and a camera crew to knock on her door...  Yep, that's the way to do it!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Welp, Kandi breaks it down and Todd did come with receipts in his little backpack...


----------



## DC-Cutie

I really wish Demetria was a cast member.  I liked her - she's very pretty, wasn't messy and love her natural hair!


----------



## tomz_grl

DC-Cutie said:


> I really wish Demetria was a cast member.  I liked her - she's very pretty, wasn't messy and love her natural hair!



Yes, the episode where she had the shorter curly hair, loved that! 
Don't know if I'm feeling her new song though.


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> Welp, Kandi breaks it down and Todd did come with receipts in his little backpack...




Well dang.






DC-Cutie said:


> I really wish Demetria was a cast member.  I liked her - she's very pretty, wasn't messy and love her natural hair!











tomz_grl said:


> Yes, the episode where she had the shorter curly hair, loved that!
> Don't know if I'm feeling her new song though.


My Mom just said last night everybody has a weave.


----------



## Graw

.


----------



## Graw

Ladybug09 said:


> My Mom just said last night everybody has a weave.




Yes, they never go to hibachi restaurants.  Its an occupational hazard.


----------



## michie

Graw said:


> I don't know why Kandi is never called out.



Because Kandi was seemingly the only cast member with money and career, people seemed to overlook her messiness and the mere fact that she was among other birds on RHOA. IDK why fonts couldn't see that she was in her natural habitat. She's a bird. Her money, talent and shaky a$$ singing voice doesn't change that.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Real talk - if it would have come to blows, I think Carma (in my momma joyce voice) would have taken Porsha out!


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> Because Kandi was seemingly the only cast member with money and career,* people seemed to overlook her messiness and the mere fact that she was among other birds on RHOA.* IDK why fonts couldn't see that she was in her natural habitat. She's a bird. Her money, talent and shaky a$$ singing voice doesn't change that.




that is her!  birds of a feather flock together and she is right there with them!  even with that stupid song of hers about "flying above"!  girl bye!!!  you were always in the thick of it!


----------



## pquiles

Graw said:


> I wish I had a bucket of water for his thirsty @?;! Porsha is too funny!  She should have said that to Don Juans face. Bravo is going to play that until we are deaf because it's too funny.
> 
> Kandi is not Phaedra's friend, good riddance.  A friend doesn't behave like Kandi.  When your friend is having problems with her husband, her marriage is in jeopardy, she has two toddlers, juggling for career ... You lift her up.  You don't take jabs or kick her when she's wounded.  Now Kandi is throwing oil on flames about Phaedras marriage.  There isn't a need to reveal person information, but Kandi is.




Soooo... Phaedra's a real friend?  Wow!
Real Talk:  None of them are really good friends to each other.  They are all messy, shady, quick to tell their version of truth and are experts at back peddling.  
I believe Kandi's story because it's not the 1st time Phaedra tried to skip out on making payments for work done for her.  Phaedra is playing the victim and I am not buying it.  Many of us "regular folks"/ "regular women" have experienced what she has/is going through and then some!  Do I have empathy for her situation?  Absolutely!  Do I believe she knew NOTHING about what Apollo was doing?  HELL NO!  Do I believe she was a good friend to Kandi?  She was until she started gossiping to Nene and Porsha about Kandi without even talking to Kandi


----------



## DC-Cutie

for the last time - they are castmates/colleagues/co-workers!  

Period!


----------



## bag-princess

*Cynthia Bailey, Leon Robinson Weigh In On Cheating Rumors*





It seems that Peter Thomas will never live down last years incident  during which he was caught on camera behaving inappropriately with  another woman. During Sundays appearance on Watch What Happens Live,  the entrepreneurs wife and Real Housewives of Atlanta co-star  Cynthia Bailey was tasked with addressing the episode again. And of  course, shes defending her husband.


Number one, I dont think  that theres more to the story with the video. *I just think that my  husband is very comfortable; hes very social, and hes very accessible  because of our businesses. And hes friends with people who come to Bar  One and Sports One. I think it is what it is. *I dont think Peter has  ever cheated on me.     (_she is going to keep repeating that until either she believes it or other people are as stupid as her to believe it!_)



Interestingly, Bailey went on to say that infidelity is not automatic grounds for divorce.
And  if he did cheat on me and I found out and I knew that he definitely  cheated, I dont know. I could say, Oh my God, I would just leave him  if he cheated, but a lot of marriages have survived infidelity and I  dont think its the end of the world. I dont think its a great  situation but I cant say that I would just throw in the towel over one  issue. Now if hes just cheating on me all over the place, then thats  just disrespectful. That wouldnt work. But I dont know, I havent been  in that situation so I dont know how I would react.




   				 			Interestingly, Baileys ex and father of her daughter, Leon  Robinson, was also asked about the allegations and if they changed his  relationship with Peter.
Not at all [the rumors dont change his relationship with Peter], Robinson told Mara the Hip Hop Socialite. * Thats not my business. Its as much my business as it would be  anybody else I knew or was friends with. You know what Im saying? If  thats whats going on, thats whats going on, but as long as its not  affecting my child, then it really doesnt have much to do with me.  
*


( _i   that gorgeous man!_)  









i see what he did though  - "not at all" as far as changing his relationship with peter.  we all know he barely has one with him!   i don't think he likes him at all and tries to have nothing to do with peter unless it affects Noel like he said.  oh - then he is going to make it his business!!


----------



## Graw

pquiles said:


> Soooo... Phaedra's a real friend?  Wow!
> Real Talk:  None of them are really good friends to each other.  They are all messy, shady, quick to tell their version of truth and are experts at back peddling.
> I believe Kandi's story because it's not the 1st time Phaedra tried to skip out on making payments for work done for her.  Phaedra is playing the victim and I am not buying it.  Many of us "regular folks"/ "regular women" have experienced what she has/is going through and then some!  Do I have empathy for her situation?  Absolutely!  Do I believe she knew NOTHING about what Apollo was doing?  HELL NO!  Do I believe she was a good friend to Kandi?  She was until she started gossiping to Nene and Porsha about Kandi without even talking to Kandi




I believe she didn't completely pay Todd.  I still don't appreciate the way Kandi handled it. Nene and Porsha were there for Phaedra and Kandi felt that precluded her from being there, but it didn't.  Divorcing the father of your children is hard.  The betrayal unbelievable and in her weakest moments Kandi wasn't even a text message away, she could have text Phaedra even if Kandi was busy w the play, wedding and her life. 

Just my 0.02 I don't know them or anything outside of what Bravo aired!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> *Cynthia Bailey, Leon Robinson Weigh In On Cheating Rumors*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that Peter Thomas will never live down last years incident  during which he was caught on camera behaving inappropriately with  another woman. During Sundays appearance on Watch What Happens Live,  the entrepreneurs wife and Real Housewives of Atlanta co-star  Cynthia Bailey was tasked with addressing the episode again. And of  course, shes defending her husband.
> 
> 
> Number one, I dont think  that theres more to the story with the video. *I just think that my  husband is very comfortable; hes very social, and hes very accessible  because of our businesses. And hes friends with people who come to Bar  One and Sports One. I think it is what it is. *I dont think Peter has  ever cheated on me.     (_she is going to keep repeating that until either she believes it or other people are as stupid as her to believe it!_)
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly, Bailey went on to say that infidelity is not automatic grounds for divorce.
> And  if he did cheat on me and I found out and I knew that he definitely  cheated, I dont know. I could say, Oh my God, I would just leave him  if he cheated, but a lot of marriages have survived infidelity and I  dont think its the end of the world. I dont think its a great  situation but I cant say that I would just throw in the towel over one  issue. Now if hes just cheating on me all over the place, then thats  just disrespectful. That wouldnt work. But I dont know, I havent been  in that situation so I dont know how I would react.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly, Baileys ex and father of her daughter, Leon  Robinson, was also asked about the allegations and if they changed his  relationship with Peter.
> Not at all [the rumors dont change his relationship with Peter], Robinson told Mara the Hip Hop Socialite. * Thats not my business. Its as much my business as it would be  anybody else I knew or was friends with. You know what Im saying? If  thats whats going on, thats whats going on, but as long as its not  affecting my child, then it really doesnt have much to do with me.
> *
> 
> 
> ( _i   that gorgeous man!_)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i see what he did though  - "not at all" as far as changing his relationship with peter.  we all know he barely has one with him!   i don't think he likes him at all and tries to have nothing to do with peter unless it affects Noel like he said.  oh - then he is going to make it his business!!



Cynthia has some major self esteem issues. I just can't understand her.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Cynthia has some major self esteem issues. *I just can't understand her*.




this is me,too!!!  i don't know what is going on with her but she has some kind of problem when it comes to peter!  i don't know what it stems from in her past but she seems desperate to hold on to peter no matter what he says or does!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> this is me,too!!!  i don't know what is going on with her but she has some kind of problem when it comes to peter!  i don't know what it stems from in her past but she seems desperate to hold on to peter no matter what he says or does!



Sorry, I just can't respect any woman like that. Yes, I said it.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Sorry, I just can't respect any woman like that. Yes, I said it.





why would anyone!!!    she is the kind that could walk in on him butt naked with another woman and have all kinds of reasons why she should not jump to conclusions!!


----------



## tomz_grl

Sassys said:


> Sorry, I just can't respect any woman like that. Yes, I said it.


 


bag-princess said:


> why would anyone!!!    she is the kind that could walk in on him butt naked with another woman and have all kinds of reasons why she should not jump to conclusions!!


 
I find it odd too. Leon has implied, as well as Russell, that she was always the one to not want to commit and then she meets Peter and is completely opposite with him. Something's up with their relationship. I don't know if it's her self esteem though...


----------



## michie

Demetria is now engaged to Roger Bobb.


----------



## DC-Cutie

michie said:


> Demetria is now engaged to Roger Bobb.



Kenya weeps!


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Kenya weeps!





:lolots::lolots:


and you know it!!!  but......i will believe he is going to marry her after they are pronounced man and wife!  until then - all she has is just a new piece of jewelry.


----------



## DC-Cutie

But for real Roger Bobb could have given her a bigger rock!  after being off and on for 5/11 years...


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> But for real Roger Bobb could have given her a bigger rock!  after being off and on for 5/11 years...


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> But for real Roger Bobb could have given her a bigger rock!  after being off and on for 5/11 years...






well.......this is exactly the kind of thing that happens when you open your thirsty mouth and proclaim to all of tv land that you would be happy with a cheerio!!  so i am pretty sure she is thrilled with that little pebble!  







http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> well.......this is exactly the kind of thing that happens when you open your thirsty mouth and proclaim to all of tv land that you would be happy with a cheerio!!  so i am pretty sure she is thrilled with that little pebble!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/





Engaged does not mean he will marry her. Just saying...


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Engaged does not mean he will marry her. Just saying...






that is exactly what i said a few posts up!  until they are LEGALLY pronounced man and wife all she has is a new piece of small sparkly jewelry! 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> well.......this is exactly the kind of thing that happens when you open your thirsty mouth and proclaim to all of tv land that you would be happy with a cheerio!!  so i am pretty sure she is thrilled with that little pebble!



not a pebble though


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> not a pebble though






it don't look like a rock!!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> it don't look like a rock!!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Well, its not as bad as this ring. I mean, why even bother 

Sorry, if you can't get me what I want, then don't bother...


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Well, its not as bad as this ring. I mean, why even bother
> 
> Sorry, if you can't get me what I want, then don't bother...






:lolots::lolots:


WTH  that is not a ring for a grown azz woman!!!!   ITA - that was a waste of time!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## junqueprincess

Sassys said:


> Well, its not as bad as this ring. I mean, why even bother
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, if you can't get me what I want, then don't bother...




Nooooo, that has to be a joke... Ah, no thank you.


----------



## bag-princess

junqueprincess said:


> Nooooo, that has to be a joke... Ah, no thank you.





and she is bragging about it!!!!:okay:


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Well, its not as bad as this ring. I mean, why even bother
> 
> Sorry, if you can't get me what I want, then don't bother...



ok, that looks like a tiny shard of CZ.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> ok, that looks like a tiny shard of CZ.




from my pebble to your shard!!!   can it get any worse???


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> ok, that looks like a tiny shard of CZ.



Didn't you send me this? And almost made me fall off the elliptical at the gym


----------



## Ladybug09

michie said:


> Demetria is now engaged to Roger Bobb.


Well I guess all of her 'waiting' finally paid off...


----------



## pinky7129

It says here that the ring is actually different than the one shown on a previous picture?

http://thesource.com/2016/01/05/demetria-mckinney-engaged-to-roger-bob/


----------



## DC-Cutie

pinky7129 said:


> It says here that the ring is actually different than the one shown on a previous picture?
> 
> http://thesource.com/2016/01/05/demetria-mckinney-engaged-to-roger-bob/



that's the same ring, same pic


----------



## Sweet Fire

I'm happy for Demetria and wish she was a cast member as well, actually no I don't she's too good for the show. However I honestly think she could have done better and if I were her, I wouldn't be holding my breath until he actually says I DO! Dealing with him she could very well be a forever fiancé with the excuse that there's no need to rush into marriage. So she's not out of the woods yet and her ring is okay, I wouldn't expect anything less from a man that made a woman wait a decade to pop the question. 


When you don't require more, you'll end up with less.


Let's hope this "engagement" is not a ploy to try to get her a peach and really is an engagement that will result in marriage.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> that's the same ring, same pic




the lies they tell!  why - after all the time she spent begging for one - would she show a different one in pics.  and a tiny spec of sand diamond at that!!  no.  





Sweet Fire said:


> I'm happy for Demetria and wish she was a cast member as well, actually no I don't she's too good for the show. However I honestly think she could have done better and if I were her, I wouldn't be holding my breath until he actually says I DO! Dealing with him she could very well be a forever fiancé with the excuse that there's no need to rush into marriage. So she's not out of the woods yet and her ring is okay, I wouldn't expect anything less from a man that made a woman wait a decade to pop the question.
> 
> 
> *When you don't require more, you'll end up with less.*
> 
> 
> Let's hope this "engagement" is not a ploy to try to get her a peach and really is an engagement that will result in marriage.






indeed!!!  he knows he would not have to work too hard - she has been hanging on this long!

but she would be coming out far far ahead if she got that peach back!  at least she would be holding something in her hands bigger than that diamond!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kayla, Todd's daughter posted that Kandi is in labor


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

I am excited; it is a boy, correct?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Wentworth-Roth said:


> I am excited; it is a boy, correct?



yep, it's a boy!


----------



## AECornell

She had the baby:
http://celebritybabies.people.com/2016/01/06/kandi-burruss-welcomes-son/

"Todd and I have been waiting so long for his delivery and he is so very perfect, Burruss, 39, tells PEOPLE.

Their bouncing baby boy arrived at 8:42 a.m., weighing in at 7 lbs., 6 oz.


----------



## Ladybug09

Good for Kandi.


----------



## bag-princess

they named him:

Ace Wells Tucker





Prior to coming into the world, Kandi Burruss and Todd Tucker admitted to having some some trouble coming up with a name for their newborn, but the _Real Housewives of Atlanta_  couple finally settled on a moniker for their son: Ace Wells Tucker.  Kandi confirmed the name on Thursday (January 7), one day after she gave birth to the tot.
  "We named our beautiful baby boy Ace because I wanted something unique," she told E! News. "When he becomes school age, hopefully he won't have to worry about another person in the class having his name."
  Both Kandi and Todd have daughters from previous relationships,  making Ace their first child together. "More than that, Ace represents  the number 1 and that of the highest quality and our baby Ace is  definitely that!" she added. "His middle name Wells was Todd's mother's  last name. Using her last name as his middle name was our way of  honoring her memory."




http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-dish/kandi-burruss-todd-tucker-reveal-baby-name?cid=soc_dg_fb_RHOA


----------



## Ladybug09

Garbage name.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Garbage name.





and her explanation of it ""*More than that, Ace represents  the number 1 and that of the highest quality and our baby Ace is  definitely that!"* 



ghetto fabulous at it's best.  someone was just saying the other day - kandi may have more money than all of them but she is just as country as an outhouse!!


----------



## NurseLV

Ladybug09 said:


> Garbage name.




Agreed


----------



## michie

He won't have to worry about another person in the class having that name, but he has to compete with a hardware store! 

"Ace is the place with the helpful hardware folks!"


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> He won't have to worry about another person in the class having that name, but he has to compete with a hardware store!
> 
> "Ace is the place with the helpful hardware folks!"





LMAO   I am so done with you!!!

And don't forget- Jessica Simpson named her son this too - wasn't that a year or two back???  So Kandi acting like she is so original is funny!


----------



## michie

bag-princess said:


> LMAO   I am so done with you!!!
> 
> And don't forget- Jessica Simpson named her son this too - wasn't that a year or two back???  So Kandi acting like she is so original is funny!



Didn't this bird want to name her kid "Kash" and Kim Zolciak "stole" it? Hahahaha

Ace Kash Express Tucker


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> Didn't this bird want to name her kid "Kash" and Kim Zolciak "stole" it? Hahahaha
> 
> Ace Kash Express Tucker





she sure did - and made a big stink about it,too!   she went from "kash" to "ace"!  

that is her - klassy kandi!


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> and her explanation of it ""*More than that, Ace represents  the number 1 and that of the highest quality and our baby Ace is  definitely that!"*
> 
> 
> 
> ghetto fabulous at it's best.  someone was just saying the other day -* kandi may have more money than all of them but she is just as country as an outhouse!*!



  True.



michie said:


> Didn't this bird want to name her kid "Kash" and Kim Zolciak "stole" it? Hahahaha
> 
> *Ace Kash Express Tucker*


OMG

I was trying to remember the name Kim stole from her...


----------



## bag-princess

*Yes, Kandi Burruss' Baby Ace Wells Tucker Already Has His Own Instagram Account*





Ace Wells Tucker may only be a couple days old, but _The Real Housewives of Atlanta_ newborn is already pretty savvy when it comes to Instagram. Kandi Burruss' baby, born Wednesday January 6, joined Instagram this  week. And since posting his first selfie on Thursday, he's already  amassed more than 12,000 followers as of press time. Not too shabby for  someone who probably can't even work an iPhone yet without some  assistance.  





The photos posted on his account feature the newborn with various friends and family, including his dad Todd Tucker, his older sisters, Kaela and Riley, a set of grandparents, and even _RHOA pal _Demetria McKinney.  The caption on that photo is particularly amazing: "Have you seen their  video for #Demetria's new single #Unnecessarytrouble?" he wrote,  wasting no time promoting his mom's projects. (For the record, we have.)




http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-di...cker-has-his-own-instagram?cid=soc_dg_fb_RHOA


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ace Wells - I can see the kids now 'might ace well go to the store...'


----------



## Longchamp

Killing me here. 

Must remember this "but she is just as country as an outhouse!!"


----------



## slyyls

DC-Cutie said:


> Ace Wells - I can see the kids now 'might ace well go to the store...'


Kandi named him after a playing card?  Hopefully the Ace Of Hearts.


----------



## bag-princess

Longchamp said:


> Killing me here.
> 
> Must remember this "but she is just as country as an outhouse!!"





 :giggles:   i keep forgetting that people still may not be familiar with out little expressions.
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## slyyls

Mama Joyce looks happy.  I'm glad Kandi and Todd had a healthy baby, and Kandi looks great on Ace's Instagram photos.


----------



## pinky7129

slyyls said:


> Mama Joyce looks happy.  I'm glad Kandi and Todd had a healthy baby, and Kandi looks great on Ace's Instagram photos.




Right? Dont think we ever saw Mama Joyce purely happy


----------



## Graw

pinky7129 said:


> Right? Dont think we ever saw Mama Joyce purely happy




I think mama joyce wanted Kandi to be with someone who enriched or added something financially.   She is worried about Kandi divorcing Todd and having to pay for his lifestyle as a house husband.


----------



## Graw

This makes sense now.  Kenya doesn't appreciate or  like Phaedra and Porsha's relationship with their mom because she doesn't have one.  I can't imagine giving up a child and the effect of always knowing your mother didn't want you.


----------



## swags

Graw said:


> This makes sense now.  Kenya doesn't appreciate or  like Phaedra and Porsha's relationship with their mom because she doesn't have one.  I can't imagine giving up a child and the effect of always knowing your mother didn't want you.



I do think that had to have had a huge impact on Kenya.  Her dad called her out though, going to knock on her mom's door. She's done it before. Putting it on camera, she was going for the sympathy card. Not saying its still not painful but was she hoping for a meet up on camera? 

Is Porsha's sister married? I get the feeling they wrote in Lauren's pregnancy as a storyline as well.  Yes, Porsha could be envious and yes the sister needs to rest more but I feel like the tiff was for the cameras. At one point, it looked like Porsha broke character and was ready to laugh.


----------



## lulilu

Her mother's conduct has to have permanently screwed Kenya up.  Such a sad situation.  She was lucky her grandmom loved her so much.


----------



## krasavitza

Porsha's behavior toward her sister on tonight's episode was downright ugly.


----------



## krasavitza

http://realitywives.net/blogs/kenya-moore-reveals-heartbreaking-relationship-with-mother/

Supposedly a picture and comments from Kenya's mom in above link


----------



## dooneybaby

swags said:


> I do think that had to have had a huge impact on Kenya.  Her dad called her out though, going to knock on her mom's door. She's done it before. Putting it on camera, she was going for the sympathy card. Not saying its still not painful but was she hoping for a meet up on camera?
> 
> *Is Porsha's sister married?* I get the feeling they wrote in Lauren's pregnancy as a storyline as well.  Yes, Porsha could be envious and yes the sister needs to rest more but I feel like the tiff was for the cameras. At one point, it looked like Porsha broke character and was ready to laugh.


Nope, don't think so.
Heavy.com shows of picture of him. His name is Vernon.

http://heavy.com/entertainment/2016...-boyfriend-father-who-assistant-instagram/10/


----------



## limom

krasavitza said:


> http://realitywives.net/blogs/kenya-moore-reveals-heartbreaking-relationship-with-mother/
> 
> Supposedly a picture and comments from Kenya's mom in above link



Which poster is supposed to be Kenya's mom?

Kenya had a horrible childhood, hope she can finally overcome.


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> I do think that had to have had a huge impact on Kenya. * Her dad called her out though, going to knock on her mom's door. She's done it before. Putting it on camera, she was going for the sympathy card.* Not saying its still not painful but was she hoping for a meet up on camera?
> 
> Is Porsha's sister married? I get the feeling they wrote in Lauren's pregnancy as a storyline as well.  Yes, Porsha could be envious and yes the sister needs to rest more but I feel like the tiff was for the cameras. At one point, it looked like Porsha broke character and was ready to laugh.




and he should have!!  she is doing the most attempting to keep that peach!  just like cynthia.   she keeps claiming she is still in therapy over this so i wonder if she discussed going to surprise her mother with a camera and bus-load of people with her!  i can't imagine anyone with good sense telling her this is what she should do!  





lulilu said:


> *Her mother's conduct has to have permanently screwed Kenya up. * Such a sad situation.  She was lucky her grandmom loved her so much.



we have seen the evidence of this over and over.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I still don't think she should have taken a bus full of people and camera crew to her mother's home.  Even though everything was blurred out, it just wasn't right.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> I still don't think she should have taken a bus full of people and camera crew to her mother's home.  Even though everything was blurred out, it just wasn't right.





ITA!  just because people could not see it doesn't mean it wasn't happening!   it was not right at all - she has asked before for her privacy saying she did not want to be a part of that.


----------



## DC-Cutie

When I see women that don't have good relationships with their mothers, I thank the good lordt my relationship with my mother is like SOLID GOLD, more precious to me than anything.  I can call her and she will always be there for me.  We don't argue, we don't have these long periods of time where we don't speak.

I also know that if you don't have a good relationship, you can love people from afar.  that ship has sailed.  Get counseling, live your life.  I think she's beating herself up over it and her own relationships with people suffer because of it.

Kenya has spoken about her mother having a mental illness.  That alone, should be enough to not keep bothering the lady!  I realize she wants answers, but she isn't going to get them


----------



## limom

What type of mental illness does Kenya's mom have?


----------



## Ladybug09

Those T-shirts, ALL about Kenya....

KENYA's Family Reunion.....ok, why bother to even have anyone else there...



swags said:


> I do think that had to have had a huge impact on Kenya.  Her dad called her out though, going to knock on her mom's door. She's done it before. Putting it on camera, she was going for the sympathy card. Not saying its still not painful but was she hoping for a meet up on camera?
> 
> Is Porsha's sister married? I get the feeling they wrote in Lauren's pregnancy as a storyline as well.  Yes, Porsha could be envious and yes the sister needs to rest more but I feel like the tiff was for the cameras. *At one point, it looked like Porsha broke character and was ready to laugh.*



I saw that too! They both were laughing.



lulilu said:


> Her mother's conduct has to have permanently screwed Kenya up.  Such a sad situation.  She was lucky her grandmom loved her so much.


Yup. super sad. While I know it's easy to say, but she needs to resolve this issue within herself and move on.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> When I see women that don't have good relationships with their mothers, I thank the good lordt my relationship with my mother is like SOLID GOLD, more precious to me than anything.  I can call her and she will always be there for me.  We don't argue, we don't have these long periods of time where we don't speak.
> 
> I also know that if you don't have a good relationship, you can love people from afar.  that ship has sailed.  Get counseling, live your life.  I think she's beating herself up over it and her own relationships with people suffer because of it.
> 
> *Kenya has spoken about her mother having a mental illness.  That alone, should be enough to not keep bothering the lady!*  I realize she wants answers, but she isn't going to get them







exactly!!!!!


she said that many times but i am guessing most people have forgotten.   what good did she think could come out of this pop up visit except to further her cause of being desperate???


----------



## tomz_grl

Why is Phaedra driving a Bentley (with what looks like stick on stars on the roof) complaining about a $200 bill for missed packages. And she said she's made these businesses on her back??? Did I hear that right? This stupid show sucked me back in (on repeats).


----------



## Ladybug09

tomz_grl said:


> Why is Phaedra driving a Bentley (with what looks like stick on stars on the roof) complaining about a $200 bill for missed packages. And she said she's made these businesses on her back??? Did I hear that right? This stupid show sucked me back in (on repeats).




Porsha...


----------



## tomz_grl

Ladybug09 said:


> Porsha...


 
Yes, thanks!


----------



## DC-Cutie

why did the family reunion shirts all have Kenya's name on them?


----------



## Graw

DC-Cutie said:


> why did the family reunion shirts all have Kenya's name on them?




Yes!  It is a statement to her persona in her head, imaginary Kenya.  Imaginary Kenya is a matriarch.


----------



## swags

DC-Cutie said:


> why did the family reunion shirts all have Kenya's name on them?



I laughed when I saw that. I've only ever seen last names on family reunion tshirts. Leave it to Kenya.


----------



## dooneybaby

DC-Cutie said:


> why did the family reunion shirts all have Kenya's name on them?


I noticed that.
Why wouldn't they? :lolots:


----------



## AECornell

They're playing the first season here and the way Kim talks is so strange. She looks down at an angle and talks slow and low. It sounds like she's on something.


----------



## limom

AECornell said:


> They're playing the first season here and the way Kim talks is so strange. She looks down at an angle and talks slow and low. It sounds like she's on something.



Are you sure you are in the correct forum?


----------



## Ladybug09

swags said:


> I laughed when I saw that*. I've only ever seen last names on family reunion tshirts.* Leave it to Kenya.


 Exactly!


----------



## AECornell

Um, yes. Kim zolciak, first season of RHoA.

They're playing the first season on itvBe.



limom said:


> Are you sure you are in the correct forum?


----------



## tonij2000

Looks like next episode, Aunt Lori is telling Kenya that she had NO right to go barging to the mom's house. It's about time Aunt Lori is finally truthful with Kenya and calling her out on her BS.

Her mom was a kid when she was born and she gave her away which is not uncommon. How dare Kenya demand answers from her with a dam tv camera and crew. 

And, I wish someone would tell her that her artificial behind is misshapen and is not attractive at all.


----------



## limom

AECornell said:


> Um, yes. Kim zolciak, first season of RHoA.
> 
> They're playing the first season on itvBe.



My bad 
I completely forgot about her.
I thought that you were referring to Kim Richards.
Obviously, I need a life


----------



## krasavitza

limom said:


> Which poster is supposed to be Kenya's mom?
> 
> Kenya had a horrible childhood, hope she can finally overcome.


 
The one that says Patricia Moore, Kenya's mother under it ?


----------



## macde90

tonij2000 said:


> Looks like next episode, Aunt Lori is telling Kenya that she had NO right to go barging to the mom's house. It's about time Aunt Lori is finally truthful with Kenya and calling her out on her BS.
> 
> Her mom was a kid when she was born and she gave her away which is not uncommon. How dare Kenya demand answers from her with a dam tv camera and crew.
> 
> And, I wish someone would tell her that her artificial behind is misshapen and is not attractive at all.


THIS!!!! All day long!

Family secrets are never really "secret." I'm sure Kenya knows why her mom gave her to her father's family to raise and she is just talking about this on camera for a story line.


----------



## limom

krasavitza said:


> The one that says Patricia Moore, Kenya's mother under it ?



Can't see it.


----------



## krasavitza

limom said:


> Can't see it.


 
Ok i'll screenshot and post later this evening


----------



## DC-Cutie

macde90 said:


> Family secrets are never really "secret." I'm sure Kenya knows why her mom gave her to her father's family to raise and she is just talking about this on camera for a story line.



and by doing this she will NEVER get the answers she looking for or any kind of relationship with her mother.


----------



## limom

krasavitza said:


> Ok i'll screenshot and post later this evening



Thanks


----------



## Ladybug09

tonij2000 said:


> Looks like next episode, Aunt Lori is telling Kenya that she had NO right to go barging to the mom's house. It's about time Aunt Lori is finally truthful with Kenya and calling her out on her BS.
> 
> Her mom was a kid when she was born and she gave her away which is not uncommon. How dare Kenya demand answers from her with a dam tv camera and crew.
> 
> And, I wish someone would tell her that her artificial behind is misshapen and is not attractive at all.



Girl, that butt was soooo odd in those poop brown leather pants.


----------



## girlonthecoast

I really wish Kenya would let the drama with her mom go. Even though I know it must be a difficult situation to recover from I don't understand why she can't just focus on the amazing female role models she does have with her aunt and her grandma. I mean, her mom is a woman Kenya never knew and that ambush on this week's episode was too much.


----------



## lulilu

My mom is 90, so getting up there in years.  She, to this day, had not gotten past the fact that after her mom became ill and she went to live with her sister in another country, her mom never sent for her. So she was raised by her sister and BIL.  She said she always felt like the odd kid and never felt truly loved.  It must just be different to experience this.  Of course when she was a kid, it was more unusual to be raised by a relative than when Kenya was a kid, but there must always feel as if something is missing.


----------



## addisonshopper

I can feel for Kenya with this here.  My mom gave me up when I was 9 months old to my fathers parents. (he was 17 she 18)  she already had 2 kids and her husband was away with the armed forces when I was conceived.   We have NEVER had a relationship and right now we aren't speaking and I could careless anymore. I'm so tired of being hurt by her. I'm a source of aggravation for her because of her past indiscretions .  She had never accepted me as her child and she now doesn't even speak to my children it kills my soul for my 7 year old who always waves hi and says tt. She will ignore him and keep going.  That shizzle burns my life and I want answers but you can't get answers from people who don't have answers themselves.
I know Kenya hurts by it I still hurt but life must go on.  This is the one and only time I can ever fee sympathy for this psycho but now I see why she is the way she is. The madness can consume you.


----------



## Ladybug09

tomz_grl said:


> Why is Phaedra driving a Bentley (with what looks like stick on stars on the roof) complaining about a $200 bill for missed packages. And she said she's made these businesses on her back??? Did I hear that right? This stupid show sucked me back in (on repeats).


Ahhh, hugs! 

Sorry to hear you had to go through that also.


----------



## limom

addisonshopper said:


> I can feel for Kenya with this here.  My mom gave me up when I was 9 months old to my fathers parents. (he was 17 she 18)  she already had 2 kids and her husband was away with the armed forces when I was conceived.   We have NEVER had a relationship and right now we aren't speaking and I could careless anymore. I'm so tired of being hurt by her. I'm a source of aggravation for her because of her past indiscretions .  She had never accepted me as her child and she now doesn't even speak to my children it kills my soul for my 7 year old who always waves hi and says tt. She will ignore him and keep going.  That shizzle burns my life and I want answers but you can't get answers from people who don't have answers themselves.
> I know Kenya hurts by it I still hurt but life must go on.  This is the one and only time I can ever fee sympathy for this psycho but now I see why she is the way she is. The madness can consume you.



I understand you and feel for you. 
Somehow, we were lucky to have children, Kenya does not have that unconditional love in her life.
Shoot, she does not even have self love.


----------



## bag-princess

*Real Housewife of Atlanta Sues over Hideous Mansion



Sheree Whitfield*, a regular on The Real Housewives of Atlanta, has sued her insurance company for *$279,940* over her incomplete mansion, according to the AJC. Under construction for the last *five years*,  the mansion is designed to appear like a turreted castle, though from  pictures it looks more muddy-brown mess than magical fairytale. Located  in the southern reaches of *Sandy Springs*, the ungainly monstrosity mansion supposedly clocks in at around *15,000 square feet*.



Since construction began, things have been continually delayed by  obstacles  both financial and construction-related. The new lawsuit,  and biggest delays, were allegedly caused by a burst water pipe back  during the harsh winter of *2014*,  which sent H20 cascading from the second-floor balconies of the home.  Unsatisfied with insurance compensation from the event, and recently  sued by her contractor for *$23,000* in unpaid balances, Whitfield is nonetheless hoping to wrap up her *"Chateau Sheree"* and pocket a chunk of change in the process.
  Oh, the Real Housewives...


pics at......



http://atlanta.curbed.com/archives/2016/01/13/chateau-sheree-real-housewives-of-atlanta.php


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sheree stay trying to get money from folks!


----------



## cdtracing

I've seen the house.  It's a disaster!


----------



## NurseLV

addisonshopper said:


> I can feel for Kenya with this here.  My mom gave me up when I was 9 months old to my fathers parents. (he was 17 she 18)  she already had 2 kids and her husband was away with the armed forces when I was conceived.   We have NEVER had a relationship and right now we aren't speaking and I could careless anymore. I'm so tired of being hurt by her. I'm a source of aggravation for her because of her past indiscretions .  She had never accepted me as her child and she now doesn't even speak to my children it kills my soul for my 7 year old who always waves hi and says tt. She will ignore him and keep going.  That shizzle burns my life and I want answers but you can't get answers from people who don't have answers themselves.
> I know Kenya hurts by it I still hurt but life must go on.  This is the one and only time I can ever fee sympathy for this psycho but now I see why she is the way she is. The madness can consume you.




So sorry this happened to you and your babies. It is very hard for people who don't have their mother in their lives. My MIL gave her oldest child to her brother and his wife because she was young and didn't have a job. Her new parents spoiled her, sent her to law school, and have been much better role models than she would have ever gotten from my MIL. She is still very angry and harbors resentment against my husband and his brother because she kept them (3 and 5 years later). I couldn't understand it and wanted to tell her so bad that she got the better deal but I try to stay neutral. It makes for very awkward family gatherings...


----------



## limom

cdtracing said:


> I've seen the house.  It's a disaster!



Did you see Moore Manor?


----------



## tomz_grl

cdtracing said:


> I've seen the house.  It's a disaster!


 
What street is it on? I'm not far from Sandy Springs. I'd like to drive by, take pics and post here for all to marvel at. Moore Manor too...


----------



## addisonshopper

NurseLV said:


> So sorry this happened to you and your babies. It is very hard for people who don't have their mother in their lives. My MIL gave her oldest child to her brother and his wife because she was young and didn't have a job. Her new parents spoiled her, sent her to law school, and have been much better role models than she would have ever gotten from my MIL. She is still very angry and harbors resentment against my husband and his brother because she kept them (3 and 5 years later). I couldn't understand it and wanted to tell her so bad that she got the better deal but I try to stay neutral. It makes for very awkward family gatherings...




Yes she kept two other kids after me. But my life and upbringing was so much better.  My grandparents gave me everything and my aunts and uncles took care of me and are still helping me with my kids. So yes. I made out on the deal.  But you always have that why not me.  It will always harbor in your soul and back your head. You just have to let it sit in the back. And for that I over compensate with my children. I give them everything I can. They are both spoiled. And I wouldn't have it any other way. They will never know that feeling or doubt my love


----------



## cdtracing

limom said:


> Did you see Moore Manor?



I saw that house before Kenya bought it.   It was a disaster as well.  It was never finished & really sort of looked out of place.   I haven't been by there in quite a while to see if either house has progressed.  There are many huge mansions in the area.  Personally, I never really understood why someone would want a house that big unless they have guests & entertain all the time.  IMO, it's all really just for show.  Property taxes are high in that area.   I have a very good friend that lives in that area & our dogs have play dates together.  I'll have to go by the houses & have another look see next time I'm there for a puppy play date!  It's a very affluent area & I'm really surprised that residents around Sheree's house aren't raising pure H**L.  The prolonged supposed construction of her house has got to be affecting property values of the surrounding homes.


----------



## lulilu

^^^^Kenya was claiming that Sheree's neighbors are complaining all the time.  Sheree denies it.


----------



## limom

cdtracing said:


> I saw that house before Kenya bought it.   It was a disaster as well.  It was never finished & really sort of looked out of place.   I haven't been by there in quite a while to see if either house has progressed.  There are many huge mansions in the area.  Personally, I never really understood why someone would want a house that big unless they have guests & entertain all the time.  IMO, it's all really just for show.  Property taxes are high in that area.   I have a very good friend that lives in that area & our dogs have play dates together.  I'll have to go by the houses & have another look see next time I'm there for a puppy play date!  It's a very affluent area & I'm really surprised that residents around Sheree's house aren't raising pure H**L.  The prolonged supposed construction of her house has got to be affecting property values of the surrounding homes.



Yes, Kenya ' s house looks out of place.
But it is always nice to hear from locals like yourself who know the real deal.

I bet the neighbors did complain. Who would want to look at an eyesore for so long?
The house that she demolished was more suited for her needs, IMO.


----------



## Graw

Whew! I was hoping Porsha didn't say anything odd during their visit after the underground railroad comment.


----------



## bag-princess

*Kandi Burruss And Todd Tucker Share Sneak Peak Of Old Lady Gang Restaurant!*










*Todd Tucker* wasnt joking when he devised a plan to open a restaurant featuring *Kandi Burruss* aunts recipes and call it Old Lady Gang! This is apparently a very real thing. 



*Todd *and* Kandi* have been hinting about their desire to open a restaurant and Todd finally pitched the idea to *Mama Joyce*, his newfound BFF, *Aunt Nora* and *Aunt Bertha* on last nights *Real Housewives Of Atlanta*.  Todd even suggested advertising the restaurant with a WANTED photo  with the OLG! I see no correlation, but um maybe its just me?




Old Lady Gangs the Restaurant!! Coming soon! The food is going to  amazing!!! When your in the A make sure you come eat with the fam!! *Todd* shared on Instagram.
 #OldLadyGang Restaraunt is coming & the food is gonna be AWESOME! Whos gonna come eat???!!! Lol! *Kandi* added.  





   We are getting all our plans & permits now, *Kandi*  revealed on twitter adding that they expect to be open in April! The  original plan was to be open in February, but after having baby *Ace*, Kandi admitted, We are a little behind. How long as *Peter Thomas* been renovating Bar One, again? Errrrmmmmmmm


 Why do I have a feeling The Old Lady Gang Restaurant will be the focus of *Kandi* and *Todds* next spinoff? Nothing has been announced, but thats just my suspicion. 





http://www.realitytea.com/2016/01/1...er-share-sneak-peak-old-lady-gang-restaurant/http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## swags

^^The one that was protesting looks the happiest of all! 

That wasn't a great episode. I think Kim should have sprung for a nanny for the trip. 
Sheree's son grew up to be handsome and had a nice guy vibe.
Nene's return was silly. What happened to her being to busy and having moved on? Why would Cynthia even want to reconnect with her?


----------



## lulilu

^^^+1.  and can we agree that the dress with mesh covering her boobs was unattractive?  ugh.  why do women (especially those of a certain age) insist on brandishing their fat boobs?


----------



## swags

lulilu said:


> ^^^+1.  and can we agree that the dress with mesh covering her boobs was unattractive?  ugh.  why do women (especially those of a certain age) insist on brandishing their fat boobs?



Yes, the outfit was distracting and unflattering. She still can't get the hair/ clothes right.


----------



## Ladybug09

lulilu said:


> ^^^+1.  and can we agree that the dress with mesh covering her boobs was unattractive?  ugh.  why do women (especially those of a certain age) insist on brandishing their fat boobs?



Very tacky!


----------



## bag-princess

well......that was fast!!!




*Already? Keshia Knight Pulliam and Ed Hartwell Share Wedding Photo*







So, either Keshia Knight Pulliam and Ed Hartwell got engaged and walked down the aisle in just 22 days  OR *Big Tigger was telling the truth* when he suggest that the two were already married.
 Keshia took to Instagram to share a photo of the couple kissing taken during their wedding ceremony with the caption:


_The most AMAZING day of our life!!!  New Kandidly Keshia available on play.it/Keshia. Listen as we share  our magical wedding day. #IAmOfficiallyMrsHartwell_




http://www.lovebscott.com/news/already-keshia-knight-pulliam-and-ed-hartwell-share-wedding-photo


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> well......that was fast!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Already? Keshia Knight Pulliam and Ed Hartwell Share Wedding Photo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, either Keshia Knight Pulliam and Ed Hartwell got engaged and walked down the aisle in just 22 days  OR *Big Tigger was telling the truth* when he suggest that the two were already married.
> Keshia took to Instagram to share a photo of the couple kissing taken during their wedding ceremony with the caption:
> 
> 
> _The most AMAZING day of our life!!!  New Kandidly Keshia available on play.it/Keshia. Listen as we share  our magical wedding day. #IAmOfficiallyMrsHartwell_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.lovebscott.com/news/already-keshia-knight-pulliam-and-ed-hartwell-share-wedding-photo



Pregnant?


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Pregnant?





that is the theory everywhere!  but as others say - he ain't got no money!!!!  what she want with him???


----------



## Ladybug09

Damn, she knocked up!


----------



## Ladybug09

I give this marriage 6mos after the kid is born.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Out of all the broke down jokers to marry. In all of LA she couldn't find anyone without baggage and to start a new life with besides Ed Hartwell? So tired...


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> Out of all the broke down jokers to marry. In all of LA she couldn't find anyone without baggage and to start a new life with besides Ed Hartwell? So tired...





+1

and her "#IAmOfficiallyMrsHartwell_"  _is so sad!  like he was the catch of the year!


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> +1
> 
> and her "#IAmOfficiallyMrsHartwell_"  _is so sad!  like he was the catch of the year!



Not a hash tag smh!


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Not a hash tag smh!





yes - she went there!!!  bless her heart.


----------



## swags

Todd needs to either put his hat on straight or take it off. He dresses like a kid at times.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Being that I don't "beat my face" daily, I loved the idea of the beatless brunch. So glad I don't live in the land of the beat. I think it's too hot in Florida to go out like that every day.


----------



## tonij2000

Kenya just keeps throwing insults and I hope Cynthia soon  realizes that Kenya is not her friend.


----------



## bag-princess

tonij2000 said:


> Kenya just keeps throwing insults and I hope Cynthia soon  realizes that Kenya is not her friend.





i don't know why anyone would want to have anything to do with kenya!  and i read that she has yet another "new boyfriend" that she has been seeing for a month and is already telling him how she is looking for a husband and wants children.   she is so truly desperate but has the nerve to talk about everyone else.


----------



## addisonshopper

Kenya is such a BISH.  I had a ounce of sympathy for her last few
Episodes. It has now diminished.  She is such a hateful miserable evil creature.  But she messing with the right one Kim will get her together here shortstop


----------



## DC-Cutie

addisonshopper said:


> Kenya is such a BISH.  I had a ounce of sympathy for her last few
> Episodes. It has now diminished.  She is such a hateful miserable evil creature.  But she messing with the right one Kim will get her together here shortstop



everything about her is just awful.

When you go knocking on people's doors unannounced, don't get mad if you hear them talking AND they turn the locks on your azz!  If that isn't an invasion of privacy I don't know what is.  Then she had the NERVE to think she was owed an explanation.   Her Aunt told her exactly what I was thinking - just leave it alone.

Ok, so she didn't want to come to the brunch with no makeup, no problem.  Just come as your are and leave it at that.  All the extra trash talking in Kim's home, at her dinner table, eating her food was so uncalled for.  It's like she has no home training.

I hope her new man knows what he's in for.  If not, he better call Walter


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> everything about her is just awful.
> 
> When you go knocking on people's doors unannounced, don't get mad if you hear them talking AND they turn the locks on your azz!  If that isn't an invasion of privacy I don't know what is.  Then she had the NERVE to think she was owed an explanation.   Her Aunt told her exactly what I was thinking - just leave it alone.
> 
> Ok, so she didn't want to come to the brunch with no makeup, no problem.  Just come as your are and leave it at that.  All the extra trash talking in Kim's home, at her dinner table, eating her food was so uncalled for.  It's like she has no home training.
> 
> I hope her new man knows what he's in for.*  If not, he better call Walter*






:lolots::lolots::lolots:

lawd that killed me!!!!   these men have NO intention of wifing kenya!!  i think most just take the money and want the air-time in hopes of making a name for themselves.   and those that have never witnessed her brand of desperate crazy for themselves - surely they have moms,sisters,aunts,etc.  that watch/have watched the show and warn them to stay away from the mess she will bring to their lives.  you never see these men she claims to be "dating" long before she brings up a new one.  nobody with half a brain could deal with her delusional mess!


----------



## tonij2000

And her fake boyfriend is a carpenter??? That was so staged it was obvious!


----------



## DC-Cutie

tonij2000 said:


> And her fake boyfriend is a carpenter??? That was so staged it was obvious!



and a personal trainer.

He's a jack of all trades like Apollo


----------



## bag-princess

tonij2000 said:


> And her fake boyfriend is a carpenter??? That was so staged it was obvious!





girl no!  he is a personal trainer.  she said she took him to the building site "as a form of flirting" she said!


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> and a personal trainer.
> 
> *He's a jack of all trades like Apollo*





and more than likely a master of none - just like Apollo!!  all she knows is the muscle she can see.


----------



## Ladybug09

So was Todd an absent father with the daughter?? Saying changing babies, etc is new to him..

ETA: Just heard Kandi comments...so basically he was a deadbeat.


Prisoners get email in jail????
I'm so confused with this prison stuff!! Is it Jail or Club Med!??


The no makeup lunch was a cute idea, but the Invite message was just no good.


----------



## Ladybug09

Duplicate


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> and a personal trainer.
> 
> He's a jack of all trades like Apollo


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> So was Todd an absent father with the daughter?? Saying changing babies, etc is new to him..
> 
> ETA: Just heard Kandi comments...so basically he was a deadbeat.
> 
> 
> Prisoners get email in jail????
> I'm so confused with this prison stuff!! Is it Jail or Club Med!??



He and Kandi said Todd didn't know he had a kid until she was almost a teenager, last season.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> He and Kandi said Todd didn't know he had a kid until she was almost a teenager, last season.



Thanks!


----------



## Ladybug09

Did Porsha get injections or did she just gain weight!

And I'm sorry, that hairline with them braids, Noo!

Also, did she get the DISH job the good way or the THOT way? Just wondering.

Kim thinks she's better than....and in my opinion, it's just best that she not do the show. Also, Kenya should have stayed her a$$ home.

Wow, Kandi looks just like Riley this episode.

Kenya is a piece of work. When she gets mad at people, she never keeps the issue just between them, she always wants to drag their husbands and families into the mix.


----------



## DC-Cutie

When Carmon was at the table, I thought she was Riley!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> Kenya is a piece of work. When she gets mad at people, she never keeps the issue just between them, she always wants to drag their husbands and families into the mix.



yes, I notice she does that very often.  But she's a bitter spinster, no husband and no family.  She wants both,I don't think she will ever have either


----------



## tonij2000

Kenya uses whatever she knows (or thinks she knows) about a person to ridicule him or her. The way she continually disrespected Phaedra's marriage was sickening. She even had the gall to try and make fun of Cynthia's appearance on a sit com but she will never be as accomplished as Cynthia. She (continually) made fun of Porscha's knowledge level, she is always making jabs about Sheree's finances and now she's taking negatively about Kim's hair and clothes. The only cast members she hasn't ridiculed are Nene and Kandi and only because she knows they would chew her up and spit her out. I just hope Kim continues to shut her down with dignity and not stoop to Kenya's level.


----------



## bag-princess

tonij2000 said:


> Kenya uses whatever she knows (or thinks she knows) about a person to ridicule him or her. The way she continually disrespected Phaedra's marriage was sickening. She even had the gall to try and make fun of Cynthia's appearance on a sit com but she will never be as accomplished as Cynthia. She (continually) made fun of Porscha's knowledge level, she is always making jabs about Sheree's finances and now she's taking negatively about Kim's hair and clothes. The only cast members she hasn't ridiculed are Nene and Kandi and only because she knows they would chew her up and spit her out.* I just hope Kim continues to shut her down with dignity and not stoop to Kenya's level.*




we were talking about that this morning!  kenya is so jealous of kim and is doing her best to try and make her snap and act like a fool with her!!   i really hope that kim realizes this because it is killing kenya that she has not got the desired result from her yet!


----------



## bag-princess

someone needs to tell cynthia to stop whatever it is she is having done to her face!!!


----------



## cdtracing

bag-princess said:


> someone needs to tell cynthia to stop whatever it is she is having done to her face!!!



Botox.  She has quite a bit of botox & probably fillers as well.   I've seen her multiple times at a local Dr who specializes in botox, fillers, photo facials, chemical peels, ect.  I've seen Sheree there as well but not in the past couple of years.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think whatever she is doing with fillers it looks good.

Now when she had NeNe over to her house, the fillers looked fresh.  But other than that she looks good.


----------



## bag-princess

cdtracing said:


> Botox.  She has quite a bit of botox & probably fillers as well.   I've seen her multiple times at a local Dr who specializes in botox, fillers, photo facials, chemical peels, ect.  I've seen Sheree there as well but not in the past couple of years.






no wonder she has that perpetual "deer caught in headlights" look now!!! 

she does not look good - she looks shocked!


----------



## Swanky

*          'RHOA' Star            Alleged Bar Brawl Was ...            Just Drunk Guy on Icy Ground        *

 * 




"The Real Housewives of Atlanta" star Peter Thomas got a visit from cops in Charlotte after a guest in his bar claimed Pete tossed him like a rag doll and busted his head.
 A guy named Brandon Link claims he was talking to Peter about renting space in Sports One Charlotte -- which Peter and his 'RHOA' wife Cynthia Bailey  own. Link says during negotiations early Sunday morning, Peter yelled  ... "You think I give a f**k about your money!" -- and then threw him  across the room.
 Link claims he hit his head on the corner of a table. He immediately called police.
 Peter remembers things differently -- he tells us Link was  aggressively drunk, and had to be escorted from the bar by security.  Peter says once Link was outside, he slipped on ice and hit his head.
 Link says he suffered a concussion, but responding officers saw no reason to make any arrests at the bar.



*


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/page/3/#ixzz3yOfoPjfM
​


----------



## addisonshopper

I have a love hate relationship with Sheree at first I didn't like her but then I did then I didn't again. She had a stank attitude and was a mean girl  then I missed her while she off the show. Her spunk kind of reminds me of me outside of being a mean girl.   But I loved her style her bags and I always thought she had great hair. (The things that made her so uppity) but her body is the bizness and those thick thighs make her body just right. Her at the no make up brunch was just awesome. She is a beautiful woman and is aging great. She takes care of herself and you can see it.   Her features are distinct. Her nose has An allure to it.  I love her look in the messy bun.  I'm a fan again.  Such a pretty lady. It seems her attitude has piped down. 
And Kenya. Oh Kenya good awful. She is a crazy lunatic.  As soon as you see her the look in her eyes is deranged crazy .  She is not such Ana attractive woman to me


----------



## bag-princess

addisonshopper said:


> I have a love hate relationship with Sheree at first I didn't like her but then I did then I didn't again. She had a stank attitude and was a mean girl  then I missed her while she off the show. Her spunk kind of reminds me of me outside of being a mean girl.   But I loved her style her bags and I always thought she had great hair. (The things that made her so uppity) but her body is the bizness and those thick thighs make her body just right. Her at the no make up brunch was just awesome. *She is a beautiful woman and is aging great. She takes care of herself and you can see it.*   Her features are distinct. Her nose has An allure to it.  I love her look in the messy bun.  I'm a fan again.  Such a pretty lady. It seems her attitude has piped down.
> And Kenya. Oh Kenya good awful. She is a crazy lunatic.  As soon as you see her the look in her eyes is deranged crazy .  She is not such Ana attractive woman to me





yes you can see it!!   cynthia was moving along just fine but has starting messing with her face and it is going to be downhill from here on out!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

addisonshopper said:


> I have a love hate relationship with Sheree at first I didn't like her but then I did then I didn't again. She had a stank attitude and was a mean girl  then I missed her while she off the show. Her spunk kind of reminds me of me outside of being a mean girl.   But I loved her style her bags and I always thought she had great hair. (The things that made her so uppity) but her body is the bizness and those thick thighs make her body just right. Her at the no make up brunch was just awesome. She is a beautiful woman and is aging great. She takes care of herself and you can see it.   Her features are distinct. Her nose has An allure to it.  I love her look in the messy bun.  I'm a fan again.  Such a pretty lady. It seems her attitude has piped down.
> And Kenya. Oh Kenya good awful. She is a crazy lunatic.  As soon as you see her the look in her eyes is deranged crazy .  She is not such Ana attractive woman to me



I'm really liking this Sheree.  I do think her meeting with Iyanla humbled her.  She's low key, not bragging about every shoe, handbag, etc.  I like her again


----------



## Longchamp

Sheree is my new favorite HW. Personality and body are great.
Hope she keeps it up.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sheree needs to use this return to the show to promote a fitness business or even hop on some skincare line (because she is a pretty lady).  Do SOMETHING with this free advertisement.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Sheree needs to use this return to the show to promote a fitness business or even hop on some skincare line (because she is a pretty lady).  Do SOMETHING with this free advertisement.





THIS!!!!    we have been saying that forever!  they need to use this time as a stepping stone instead of looking at it as a forever job!


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## bag-princess

i really did not need to see that much of her.  and that website and those post as if the baby was writing them are crazy!!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> i really did not need to see that much of her.  *and that website and those post as if the baby was writing them are crazy*!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Cute baby, from what I can see.

The belly shot, yeah, a bit much.

Shreee:
I love that she tooks off the makeup for the luncheon like Kim asked. I agree with you all, her attitue has change, I just hope Nene doesn't bring back out the nasty in her next week.

Also,  I agree, she needs a fitness line or something


----------



## Ginger Tea

Please, what is wrong with Kenya? You attend the woman's home, eat her food, but you took umbrage to the invitation. What? &#129300;. If she had any sense, why not call Kim and get clarification before accepting an invite you took umbrage to? She has one too many bats in the belfry. What did Kim ever do to her? 

Throughout the meal, just digging, digging, digging. She is so sickening. 

All the unnecessary, giddy laughter with carpenter man means nothing. If he's stupid enough to fall for Kenya, his mother did raise a fool. She needs help, the kind, he can't provide.

She's a hateful, awful individual. She should have stayed in the shadows of TV Land. The light that has been shown on her personality and demeanor has not been favorable. She's horrid and she's doing nothing to turn the tide to a kinder disposition.


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> Please, what is wrong with Kenya? You attend the woman's home, eat her food, but you took umbrage to the invitation. What? &#129300;. If she had any sense, why not call Kim and get clarification before accepting an invite you took umbrage to? She has one too many bats in the belfry. What did Kim ever do to her?
> 
> Throughout the meal, just digging, digging, digging. She is so sickening.
> 
> All the unnecessary, giddy laughter with carpenter man means nothing. If he's stupid enough to fall for Kenya, his mother did raise a fool. She needs help, the kind, he can't provide.
> 
> She's a hateful, awful individual. She should have stayed in the shadows of TV Land. The light that has been shown on her personality and demeanor has not been favorable. She's horrid and she's doing nothing to turn the tide to a kinder disposition.






she is a twisted and deranged woman!! 




btw - have ya'll send the pic that Kandi posted of her breastfeeding the baby while getting her hair done!  she is really trying to go the  Gisele route now i guess!


----------



## bag-princess

*Kyle Richards and Porsha Williams Head to the Boardroom as Part of the New Celebrity Apprentice Cast*

The #RHOBH and #RHOA 'Wives will show off their business savvy in this cutthroat competition.




We've seen Kyle Richards and Porsha Williams flex their business muscles on their respective _Real Housewives_ series, and now they're really going to be put to the test as part of the cast for the new season of _The Celebrity Apprentice_, NBC revealed Thursday, as reported by E! News.
  Kyle and Porsha have already tweeted about their excitement for joining the business competition series.




Of course, this will be neither Kyle nor Porsha's first foray into business. Kyle has run her successful Beverly Hills boutique Kyle by Alene Too since 2012. We've also seen Porsha work on her lingerie line this season of _The Real Housewives of Atlanta_.
  Kyle and Porsha will follow in the footsteps of many 'Wives that have appeared on _The Celebrity Apprentice_ before them, including Claudia Jordan, NeNe Leakes, Lisa Rinna, Teresa Giudice, Brandi Glanville, and Kenya Moore.
  Arnold Schwarzenegger will serve as the new host for the upcoming eighth season of _The Celebrity Apprentice_.  Kyle and Porsha will be joined by a diverse group of celebs that  includes athletes, pop stars, and fellow reality TV stars. Here is the  full cast list:


*Laila Ali*
*Brooke Burke-Charvet*
*Eric Dickerson*
*Boy George*
*Matt Iseman*
*Carrie Keagan *
*Carson Kressley*
*Lisa Leslie*
*Jon Lovitz*
*Vince Neil*
*Nicole "Snooki" Polizzi*
*Kyle Richards*
*Chael Sonnen*
*Porsha Williams *
*Ricky Williams*
*Carnie Wilson*




  Tyra Banks, Jessica Alba, Warren Buffett, Steve Ballmer, and Patrick  Knapp Schwarzenegger will also be featured on the new season as  advisers.








http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-di...hards-porsha-williams-cast?cid=soc_dg_fb_RHOA


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lordt!  Kyle - married to a wealthy man... go home and raise little Portia


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> Lordt!  Kyle - married to a wealthy man... go home and raise little Portia


She can't, she' an famewhore!


----------



## cdtracing

Ladybug09 said:


> She can't, she' an famewhore!


----------



## Oruka

I cannot wait to see Kyle... somehow she's going to find a way to blame Kim LOLOL


----------



## lulilu

bag-princess said:


> *Kyle Richards and Porsha Williams Head to the Boardroom as Part of the New Celebrity Apprentice Cast*
> 
> The #RHOBH and #RHOA 'Wives will show off their business savvy in this cutthroat competition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've seen Kyle Richards and Porsha Williams flex their business muscles on their respective _Real Housewives_ series, and now they're really going to be put to the test as part of the cast for the new season of _The Celebrity Apprentice_, NBC revealed Thursday, as reported by E! News.
> Kyle and Porsha have already tweeted about their excitement for joining the business competition series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, this will be neither Kyle nor Porsha's first foray into business. Kyle has run her successful Beverly Hills boutique Kyle by Alene Too since 2012. We've also seen Porsha work on her lingerie line this season of _The Real Housewives of Atlanta_.
> Kyle and Porsha will follow in the footsteps of many 'Wives that have appeared on _The Celebrity Apprentice_ before them, including Claudia Jordan, NeNe Leakes, Lisa Rinna, Teresa Giudice, Brandi Glanville, and Kenya Moore.
> Arnold Schwarzenegger will serve as the new host for the upcoming eighth season of _The Celebrity Apprentice_.  Kyle and Porsha will be joined by a diverse group of celebs that  includes athletes, pop stars, and fellow reality TV stars. Here is the  full cast list:
> 
> 
> *Laila Ali*
> *Brooke Burke-Charvet*
> *Eric Dickerson*
> *Boy George*
> *Matt Iseman*
> *Carrie Keagan *
> *Carson Kressley*
> *Lisa Leslie*
> *Jon Lovitz*
> *Vince Neil*
> *Nicole "Snooki" Polizzi*
> *Kyle Richards*
> *Chael Sonnen*
> *Porsha Williams *
> *Ricky Williams*
> *Carnie Wilson*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyra Banks, Jessica Alba, Warren Buffett, Steve Ballmer, and Patrick  Knapp Schwarzenegger will also be featured on the new season as  advisers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-di...hards-porsha-williams-cast?cid=soc_dg_fb_RHOA



Kyle must be a fame whore -- how else could someone not be embarrassed by joining this line up?


----------



## bag-princess

lulilu said:


> Kyle must be a fame whore -- how else could someone not be embarrassed by joining this line up?





i do so totally agree with this!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Portia is going to be eaten up and spit out.


----------



## bag-princess

buzzytoes said:


> Portia is going to be eaten up and spit out.





i am soooo tempted to watch just to see what will happen.


----------



## saira1214

buzzytoes said:


> Portia is going to be eaten up and spit out.



They both will. Kyle will end up crying and Porscha will try to fight a bish. Lol.


----------



## Oruka

What has Kyle done in her life except be on RHOBH. The other individuals are talented or educated or both... well except for Porsha.


----------



## cdtracing

I don't think Kyle has thick enough skin for this cut throat  show.  She's going to be in tears & have her feelings hurt.  Porsha, who I don't think is the brightest light on the Christmas tree, is going to get pissed off over something stupid & want to fight someone.  This is going to be another train wreck show.  It's always nice to watch wealthy people make complete asses of themselves on national TV.  Money cannot buy you class.


----------



## buzzytoes

The only thing that Kyle has going is Mauricio's wealthy clients and Lisa Vanderpump. No idea where Porsha will be able to raise any money. Hope she is not dumb enough to get into it with Laila Ali.


----------



## cdtracing

buzzytoes said:


> The only thing that Kyle has going is Mauricio's wealthy clients and Lisa Vanderpump. No idea where Porsha will be able to raise any money. *Hope she is not dumb enough to get into it with Laila Ali*.




Laila Ali will have her for lunch!!  Porsha will do something stupid & get pissed off if she thinks she's being disrespected & start a fight.  She better check her attitude  because she may find herself face down on the floor.  Some of these ladies are not going to give her an inch or put up with her "all about me" attitude.


----------



## buzzytoes

cdtracing said:


> Laila Ali will have her for lunch!!  Porsha will do something stupid & get pissed off if she thinks she's being disrespected & start a fight.  She better check her attitude  because she may find herself face down on the floor.  Some of these ladies are not going to give her an inch or put up with her "all about me" attitude.



I have a feeling she will be sweet, dumb Porsha because she will be completely out of her element. She won't be feeling herself enough to be tough Porsha.


----------



## cdtracing

buzzytoes said:


> I have a feeling she will be sweet, dumb Porsha because she will be completely out of her element. She won't be feeling herself enough to be tough Porsha.



She may start out as Sweet Porsha but at some point, her ego is going to get the best of her.  She doesn't have a lot of self control especially if she thinks the others aren't giving any credit to her ideas.


----------



## Sassys

Bob and Sheree are friends?!?!?!


----------



## Sassys

I can't believe Kim brought the kids. SMH


----------



## Sassys

I don't understand why Phaedra got her breast done, but couldn't get that gut fixed.


----------



## Longchamp

Sassys said:


> I can't believe Kim brought the kids. SMH





I think you're right about all HW named Kim.


----------



## Longchamp

Love love Kandi' s yellow chairs.


----------



## Longchamp

Kenya is cray cray.


----------



## Sassys

Okay, I have been to Jamaica more times than I can count, to know how the hotel bracelets work. Notice how Kenya's "man" has a different color bracelet, which means he is at a different resort or another side of the resort. The cast has black bracelets on and his is not.

Bob also has different color bracelet


----------



## Ginger Tea

Sassys said:


> Okay, I have been to Jamaica more times than I can count, to know how the hotel bracelets work. Notice how Kenya's "man" has a different color bracelet, which means he is at a different resort or another side of the resort. The cast has black bracelets on and his is not.
> 
> Bob also has different color bracelet




Bam!


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Okay, I have been to Jamaica more times than I can count, to know how the hotel bracelets work. Notice how Kenya's "man" has a different color bracelet, which means he is at a different resort or another side of the resort. The cast has black bracelets on and his is not.
> 
> Bob also has different color bracelet







   BOOM!!!!  busted as usual!  love it.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Kenya is beyond trifling. It is tiring to take issue with everyone for everything. What had Kim said or done to her? Did I miss something? 

She is always quick to take offense and when someone tries to address it, she doesn't want to talk about it. Immaturity.


----------



## Sassys

Ginger Tea said:


> Bam!





bag-princess said:


> BOOM!!!!  busted as usual!  love it.



I am damn good at noticing the little things. Always have been. Even Malorie has a black bracelet on.


----------



## Sassys

Damn, Phaedra got fat hanging through the bathing suit slits. SMH


----------



## Ginger Tea

Phaedra and that belly. 

Kenya  dropped by flip flopper and not taking it lightly. 

Sheree adding fuel to the fire...'She said you're not BFF's."


----------



## Longchamp

Bet KF's children have more sense than some of these ladies.
BFF argument is childish.


----------



## tonij2000

Kenya wanted Kim to slap her when she moved her chair. She must love getting her butt kicked and crying victim.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Don't see an issue with Kim's kids being there as long as they're out the way so to speak and being taken care of accordingly and not listening/hearing these grown folks crazy conversations.


----------



## swags

I love Bob Whitfield! I hope him and Sheree reunite.


----------



## Sweet Fire

Sassys said:


> I am damn good at noticing the little things. Always have been. Even Malorie has a black bracelet on.


 
They have on black bracelets because they are not apart of the cast and Bravo did not pay for them to be there. The cast member had to foot the bill for any "guest" they invited which is actually unfair because on the other franchises, everyone on the trip is comped by Bravo. They really do the RHOA franchise shady.


----------



## Ginger Tea

This can apply to anyone. No race, no gender.


----------



## Sassys

Sweet Fire said:


> They have on black bracelets because they are not apart of the cast and Bravo did not pay for them to be there. The cast member had to foot the bill for any "guest" they invited which is actually unfair because on the other franchises, everyone on the trip is comped by Bravo. They really do the RHOA franchise shady.



The bracelets are based on what hotel you stay at or which side of the resort you are registered at (if there is a non all inclusive side and an all inclusive side). If you are a registered guest at that hotel, you get a black bracelet. If you are a day guest, you get a different color. No way Bob and Kenya's man were guest at that hotel. They would have had the same color bracelet. Does not matter who pays.


----------



## Ladybug09

Ginger Tea said:


> *Kenya *is beyond trifling. It is tiring to take issue with everyone for everything. What had Kim said or done to her? Did I miss something?
> 
> She is always quick to take offense and when someone tries to address it, she doesn't want to talk about it. Immaturity.



I can't stand her.



Ginger Tea said:


> View attachment 3259294
> 
> 
> This can apply to anyone. No race, no gender.


good post.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> The bracelets are based on what hotel you stay at or which side of the resort you are registered at (if there is a non all inclusive side and an all inclusive side). If you are a registered guest at that hotel, you get a black bracelet. If you are a day guest, you get a different color. No way Bob and Kenya's man were guest at that hotel. They would have had the same color bracelet. Does not matter who pays.



not necessarily.

I went on a trip with friends.  I got the all inclusive, they didn't (since it was optional).   we had different color bracelets, but stayed at the same resort, rooms right next to each other.


----------



## Ginger Tea

In most cases I would say all reasonable theories sound valid regarding the bracelets, but bc of the folks we're dealing with, would not be surprised if there was something suspect.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> not necessarily.
> 
> I went on a trip with friends.  I got the all inclusive, they didn't (since it was optional).   we had different color bracelets, but stayed at the same resort, rooms right next to each other.



That happens at Grand Palladium (colors are based on VIP level and what side of the resort you stay on), I didn't see the beginning to see what resort they were at, but I believe I been there (been to so many resorts in Jamaica) and that resort if I remember correctly only had one color for guest and another for day guest. I thought they were at Sandals, but I forgot the kids were with them, and no kids are allowed there.


----------



## Sassys

Ginger Tea said:


> In most cases I would say all reasonable theories sound valid regarding the bracelets, but bc of the folks we're dealing with, would not be surprised if there was something suspect.



This!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I really want to see Sheree back full-time.  I'll take Sheree, they can get rid of Kenya, Porscha and Phaedra.

However, next week, I'm not looking forward to her being messy.  She's letting the Bravo producers (Carlos King, mainly I imagine) dictate her storyline.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I really want to see Sheree back full-time.  *I'll take Sheree, they can get rid of Kenya, Porscha and Phaedra.*
> 
> However, next week, I'm not looking forward to her being messy.  She's letting the Bravo producers (Carlos King, mainly I imagine) dictate her storyline.



This all day. I can't believe Phaedra had the nerve to come out the house with that bathing suit on. No shame. SMH.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I think if Sheree comes back full time she'll be back to her miserable self. I like her in this role.


----------



## DC-Cutie

She talked about her and Bob getting back on good terms to co-parent...  uh, the kids are adults (or close to it) now.  Ain't nobody co-parenting!!!   LOL


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> She talked about her and Bob getting back on good terms to co-parent...  uh, the kids are adults (or close to it) now.  Ain't nobody co-parenting!!!   LOL



:lolots::lolots:


----------



## Ginger Tea

Sassys said:


> This all day. I can't believe Phaedra had the nerve to come out the house with that bathing suit on. No shame. SMH.




Miss Southern Belle. Needed a one piece with no openings, slits. Nothing. Needed an Olympic Swimmers bathing suit. Truth be told.


----------



## Ginger Tea

DC-Cutie said:


> She talked about her and Bob getting back on good terms to co-parent...  uh, the kids are adults (or close to it) now.  Ain't nobody co-parenting!!!   LOL




Oldest child is almost 28. Son, almost 18 and 6'4", middle daughter almost a teenager.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ginger Tea said:


> Oldest child is almost 28. Son, almost 18 and 6'4", middle daughter almost a teenager.



The son is already 19, about to be 20 this year


----------



## Ginger Tea

DC-Cutie said:


> The son is already 19, about to be 20 this year




That's even worse.


----------



## bag-princess

i know ya'll are not trying to suggest parenting ends at 18!!! 

my 18 year old is "this close" to being 6 ft tall and he is still home with us and yes my husband and i co-parent.  even after he leaves this house we will co-parent.  as long as they live - and especially live with us - we will.


----------



## Ginger Tea

bag-princess said:


> i know ya'll are not trying to suggest parenting ends at 18!!!
> 
> my 18 year old is "this close" to being 6 ft tall and he is still home with us and yes my husband and i co-parent.  even after he leaves this house we will co-parent.  as long as they live - and especially live with us - we will.




Agreed. But you weren't on TV attempting to get alimony, nor were you on Iyanla attempting to make amends, now on a pseudo reality show announcing you're co-parenting.


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> Agreed. But you weren't on TV attempting to get alimony, nor were you on Iyanla attempting to make amends, now on a pseudo reality show announcing you're co-parenting.







:lolots::lolots:  damn!!!!!   when you break it down like that in black and white - i do see what you mean!!!


----------



## Sassys

Ginger Tea said:


> Agreed. But you weren't on TV attempting to get alimony, nor were you on Iyanla attempting to make amends, now on a pseudo reality show announcing you're co-parenting.



:lolots::lolots:


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> i know ya'll are not trying to suggest parenting ends at 18!!!
> 
> my 18 year old is "this close" to being 6 ft tall and he is still home with us and yes my husband and i co-parent.  even after he leaves this house we will co-parent.  as long as they live - and especially live with us - we will.



not at all.  But those two were going at it like CATS and DOGS!!! I mean he licked his tongue at her in court for Pete's sake 

 I think they are just bumping uglies

I'm 40 years old and my parents (who are still together) say 'we will always be your parents, so we will always be involved.  we are the creators" - yeah, they go hard.

Sitting on that bus with Phaedra, who didn't represent Sheree the way she thought she would AND Bob, must have been so strange.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ginger Tea said:


> Agreed. But you weren't on TV attempting to get alimony, nor were you on Iyanla attempting to make amends, now on a pseudo reality show announcing you're co-parenting.



not specifically alimony 'trying to get some seven figures'   she said that line damn near every episode


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> not at all.  But those two were going at it like CATS and DOGS!!! I mean he licked his tongue at her in court for Pete's sake
> 
> I think they are just bumping uglies
> 
> I'm 40 years old and *my parents (who are still together) say 'we will always be your parents, so we will always be involved.  we are the creators" *- yeah, they go hard.
> 
> Sitting on that bus with Phaedra, who didn't represent Sheree the way she thought she would AND Bob, must have been so strange.





exactly!      your parents sound so cute - "we are the creators"  yea i am going to steal that one and use if for my boys now!!!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> exactly!      your parents sound so cute - "we are the creators"  yea i am going to steal that one and use if for my boys now!!!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



when they said that I was like 'ya'll buggin'


----------



## Ginger Tea

DC-Cutie said:


> not specifically alimony 'trying to get some seven figures'   she said that line damn near every episode




Yes. Every episode she said that, meanwhile shopping at home and buying these mad expensive shoes like Kim. And basically doing a listening party and titling it a fashion show w/out any clothing. These women are something else.


----------



## Sassys

Phaedra Parks hints that RHOA co-star Kenya Moore is pregnant... and says co-star 'peddles around in sperm banks'

Phaedra Parks has been dishing the dirt on her Bravo co-stars and just revealed that one of them could be pregnant.
Filling in for Porscha Williams on Dish Nation on Thursday the 44-year-old talked about the Real Housewives of Atlanta ladies and hinted that Kenya Moore is expecting a baby.
Phaedra had been discussing Moore's spat with Cynthia Bailey about denying that they're BFFs when she dropped the bombshell.
'Honey, I did hear that one of her NON best friends might be having a bundle of joy, so maybe she can be the godmother,' Phaedra revealed.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-star-peddles-sperm-banks.html#ixzz3zypJgeDp


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ive seen some recent pics of Kenya and her face is looking mighty full


----------



## Ladybug09

Geez, I guess she was determined to have one.

Phaedra can't talk, She had a baby with a convict and then did all that elaborate lying about her due date.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Geez, I guess she was determined to have one.
> 
> Phaedra can't talk, She had a baby with a convict and then did all that elaborate lying about her due date.




that convict was her husband at least and she did not have to go around to sperm banks or soliciting any man that was foolish enough to spend 5 minutes in her presence! 





DC-Cutie said:


> Ive seen some recent pics of Kenya and her face is looking mighty full





i can't even imagine that person pregnant!!!  thank goodness i don't watch it anymore - having to see her go on and on about every single second of her being pregnant would be too much.   it was more than enough watching kandi do any and everything she could to get pregnant with that baby!!   desperation aint' cute!


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> that convict was her husband at least and she did not have to go around to sperm banks or soliciting any man that was foolish enough to spend 5 minutes in her presence!
> 
> 
> 
> Semantics. He still was no catch. Kenya could have done the same, married a convict and had a "husband" and crank out a baby.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I just can't see Kenya as a mother.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> I just can't see Kenya as a mother.




neither can i!!  she is so damaged and i believe that she thinks that it will fix her and all that is wrong in her life.   




Ladybug09 said:


> bag-princess said:
> 
> 
> 
> that convict was her husband at least and she did not have to go around to sperm banks or soliciting any man that was foolish enough to spend 5 minutes in her presence!
> 
> 
> 
> Semantics. He still was no catch. Kenya could have done the same, married a convict and had a "husband" and crank out a baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no kenya obviously could not - because she has tried it all and still has not married anyone but herself!
Click to expand...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Walter dodged a bullet!!!!


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Walter dodged a bullet!!!!





amen!!!  he needs to be on his knees every.single.night giving thanks!!!


----------



## swags

http://www.realitytea.com/2016/02/1...-amazing-post-baby-says-thanks-breastfeeding/


Kandi looking slim.


----------



## swags

bag-princess said:


> neither can i!!  she is so damaged and i believe that she thinks that it will fix her and all that is wrong in her life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladybug09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no kenya obviously could not - because she has tried it all and still has not married anyone but herself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I  would be afraid for the kid. Kenya seems to turn on everyone. I can picture a three year old yelling "I hate you" and Kenya saying "My child hates me"
Click to expand...


----------



## Ladybug09

swags said:


> bag-princess said:
> 
> 
> 
> neither can i!!  she is so damaged and i believe that she thinks that it will fix her and all that is wrong in her life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I  would be afraid for the kid. Kenya seems to turn on everyone. I can picture a three year old yelling "I hate you" and Kenya saying "My child hates me"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I would feel sorry for the kid too.
Click to expand...


----------



## lulilu

swags said:


> http://www.realitytea.com/2016/02/1...-amazing-post-baby-says-thanks-breastfeeding/
> 
> 
> Kandi looking slim.



LOL re the comments on Kandi's kitchen.  She does look terrific.


----------



## jiffer

I have been to the moon palace resort in Jamaica and black braclets means VIP


----------



## Sassys

Showing the back of your kid's head is getting so old and tired. Either you show them or don't show them.  I'm so tired of these celebs showing a hand, a foot, or the back of their kid's head.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> *Showing the back of your kid's head is getting so old and tired. Either you show them or don't show them.*  I'm so tired of these celebs showing a hand, a foot, or the back of their kid's head.




yes THIS!!!   and FYI Kandi - ain't nobody coming for you with a six figure payout to see little Ace of Hearts Tucker!!    please don't hold your breath waiting for that to happen.





swags said:


> bag-princess said:
> 
> 
> 
> neither can i!!  she is so damaged and i believe that she thinks that it will fix her and all that is wrong in her life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I  would be afraid for the kid. Kenya seems to turn on everyone. I can picture a three year old yelling "I hate you" and Kenya saying "My child hates me"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the stupid thing is i have seen people say "oh kenya will be a good mom.  her mom was awful to her so she know what not to do!"    damn idiots!!!  that ain't how it works.  kenya is so mentally disturbed over this that she is bound to pass it on in her relationship with her child.  she won't abandon them but it will present itself in some other way.
Click to expand...


----------



## swags

I need Bob Whitfield to be part of the show. I hope he and Sheree reunite.

Thought it was tacky to be calling out Kims husband.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Kenya is definitely disgusting. Why does she always have to make other people the butt of her jokes to stay relevant? What has Kim's husband said or done to her for her to speak of him that way. Stupid.


----------



## sgj99

Sheree - boy, she is loving stirring up the ladies.  she just seems to flit from one to the other telling everyone what everyone else is saying.

Phaedra - she needs to close her mouth!  she keeps sticking her tongue out and it's not hot, sexy or attractive, it's just yucky.


----------



## tonij2000

Kenya was too self absorbed to experience Kingston with locals. Spas are everywhere. She's really immature and evil spirited. 

Kim seems to have done an awesome job with the commercial and all Kenya did was pout n paddle.

I really enjoy the group when they're having fun minus the petty gossiping and name calling.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I know I'm one of few but I love Kim


----------



## NurseLV

Glitterandstuds said:


> I know I'm one of few but I love Kim




Same here!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Matt is 28/29 - I don't see him staying for the long haul


----------



## Ladybug09

Ginger Tea said:


> Kenya is definitely disgusting. Why does she always have to make other people the butt of her jokes to stay relevant? What has Kim's husband said or done to her for her to speak of him that way. Stupid.




yup!






DC-Cutie said:


> Matt is 28/29 - I don't see him staying for the long haul


Not at all!


I didnt like how the guys grilled him and asking him if he's alright cause he doesn't have any kids at 28- how ignorant.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Ladybug09 said:


> I didnt like how the guys grilled him and asking him if he's alright cause he doesn't have any kids at 28- how ignorant.



That was so rude!! I don't blame Matt for getting up and leaving. I was shocked by their ignorance


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> I didnt like how the guys grilled him and asking him if he's alright cause he doesn't have any kids at 28- how ignorant.



Meanwhile Peter got 50/11 kids with various women...


----------



## Ladybug09

WillstarveforLV said:


> That was so rude!! I don't blame Matt for getting up and leaving. I was shocked by their ignorance



Exactly!







DC-Cutie said:


> Meanwhile Peter got 50/11 kids with various women...



Don't even get me started! It's a damn shame how THIS is considered "normal" now.

On a similar vein, lady who casually knows my Mom, "First Lady"  of a church, asks my Mom

Your daughter married yet, has any kids yet?

 My mom No, she's wanting to do it God's Way and waiting to find the right guy.

The lady well she might have to go on ahead and sin now and ask God for forgiveness later. 

My mom apparently was stupified!

 Meanwhile her daughter was knocked up by some dude, who of course is not even in the picture anymore, and she's living at home with her parents. But she's a mom! SMDH.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Ladybug09 said:


> Exactly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't even get me started! It's a damn shame how THIS is considered "normal" now.
> 
> On a similar vein, lady who casually knows my Mom, "First Lady"  of a church, asks my Mom
> 
> Your daughter married yet, has any kids yet?
> 
> My mom No, she's wanting to do it God's Way and waiting to find the right guy.
> 
> The lady well she might have to go on ahead and sin now and ask God for forgiveness later.
> 
> My mom apparently was stupified!
> 
> Meanwhile her daughter was knocked up by some dude, who of course is not even in the picture anymore, and she's living at home with her parents. But she's a mom! SMDH.



SMDH  is right....I don't get this mentality either...


----------



## michie

Ladybug09 said:


> yup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all!
> 
> 
> I didnt like how the guys grilled him and asking him if he's alright cause he doesn't have any kids at 28- how ignorant.



I don't have kids, I'm older than he is and people have asked me that. And, let me tell you, I don't mince my words. If you want to get ignorant with me, I'm gonna flex on your a$$. I've said on more than one occasion, "No, I don't live in an abortion clinic. I'm just fkn responsible. Get with it."


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> Kenya is definitely disgusting. Why does she always have to make other people the butt of her jokes to stay relevant? *What has Kim's husband said or done to her for her to speak of him that way. Stupid*.




he is kim's husband and that is enough for her!   she is obviously jealous of her and since she can't attack anything else about her then her husband is all that is left.  she is a sad and trifling woman! 




sgj99 said:


> *Sheree - boy, she is loving stirring up the ladies.  she just seems to flit from one to the other telling everyone what everyone else is saying.*
> 
> Phaedra - she needs to close her mouth!  she keeps sticking her tongue out and it's not hot, sexy or attractive, it's just yucky.





that was Kandi's job in the past but i guess she is a little too busy at this time to worry about that now that she has little ace of spades.


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> he is kim's husband and that is enough for her!   she is obviously jealous of her and since she can't attack anything else about her then her husband is all that is left.  she is a sad and trifling woman! .



the mere existence of a husband and children, is enough to set Kenya off!  She wants both, but doesn't have either...

She tried to attack Kim asking about her 'reel', if I was Kim, I would have said "how's life twirls on going?"...  THE END... PERIOD!

Kim's credits far exceed Kenyas and she's threatened by that as well.  This is why I can't see her as a mother.  She's too threatened by other women.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> *the mere existence of a husband and children, is enough to set Kenya off!  She wants both, but doesn't have either...
> *
> She tried to attack Kim asking about her 'reel', if I was Kim, I would have said "how's life twirls on going?"...  THE END... PERIOD!
> 
> Kim's credits far exceed Kenyas and she's threatened by that as well.  This is why I can't see her as a mother.  She's too threatened by other women.





exactly!!!  but not only that - kim has the kind of experience that kenya wishes she could have.  all she can claim is being an old beauty pageant winner.   i wish kim would have asked her about her pathetic little internet show.  kenya would have been picking her face up off the floor.


----------



## KathyB

Ginger Tea said:


> Kenya is definitely disgusting. Why does she always have to make other people the butt of her jokes to stay relevant? What has Kim's husband said or done to her for her to speak of him that way. Stupid.


It's called *JEALOUSY*.  That's all she knows how to do.


----------



## Ladybug09

michie said:


> I don't have kids, I'm older than he is and people have asked me that. And, let me tell you, I don't mince my words. If you want to get ignorant with me, I'm gonna flex on your a$$. I've said on more than one occasion, "No, I don't live in an abortion clinic. I'm just fkn responsible. Get with it."




girl, I'm with u. The amount of people who use abortion as a form of birth control, a mess. I'm talking multiples!!






bag-princess said:


> he is kim's husband and that is enough for her!   she is obviously jealous of her and since she can't attack anything else about her then her husband is all that is left.  she is a sad and trifling woman!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that was Kandi's job in the past but i guess she is a little too busy at this time to worry about that now that she has little ace of spades.


Yes , Kandi was the messy one.


----------



## Ginger Tea

It still amazes me how all these women deal with Kenya knowing the type of person she is.

For Cynthia to sit there and not speak up to Kenya about bashing Kim's husband, again shows her shallowness. If it's wrong and you know it's wrong, address in front of everyone. All right, ladies, let's stop. Leave Chris out of this., etc.,

Give me a break.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> girl, I'm with u. The amount of people who use abortion as a form of birth control, a mess. I'm talking multiples!!
> 
> 
> *Yes , Kandi was the messy one.*




ALWAYS!  and people were always "oh she is the sweet one who never causes trouble" they must have been blind in one eye and unable to see out the other one because she was so shady.  she loved to stir all the pots!






Ginger Tea said:


> *It still amazes me how all these women deal with Kenya knowing the type of person she is.*
> 
> For Cynthia to sit there and not speak up to Kenya about bashing Kim's husband, again shows her shallowness.* If it's wrong and you know it's wrong, address in front of everyone.* All right, ladies, let's stop. Leave Chris out of this., etc.,
> 
> Give me a break.




THIS!!!   kenya would know not to try that ish around me because i would put her in her place.  i don't tolerate *****assness!  she does it because they don't call her out on it but she would keep her mouth closed in my presence or avoid it all together.   it is pathetic when grown women act that way!


----------



## Ladybug09

Ginger Tea said:


> It still amazes me how all these women deal with Kenya knowing the type of person she is.
> 
> For Cynthia to sit there and not speak up to Kenya about bashing Kim's husband, again shows her shallowness. If it's wrong and you know it's wrong, address in front of everyone. All right, ladies, let's stop. Leave Chris out of this., etc.,
> 
> Give me a break.


No one ever speaks up in the moment. They just take the gossip back.


----------



## Sassys

So Oliver gets a black bracelet LMAO. Matt and Bob only ones who did not get a black bracelet.


----------



## pinky7129

I feel like Nene thinks she's above the rest. A friend met her and said she refused an autograph or even a photo. Even with her confessionals she acts like she's God.


----------



## swags

pinky7129 said:


> I feel like Nene thinks she's above the rest. A friend met her and said she refused an autograph or even a photo. Even with her confessionals she acts like she's God.



Going back to a reality show she claimed she was too busy for should have humbled her but I guess not.


----------



## saira1214

Is Sheree the pot stirrer? I don't understand why she is always going back to people telling them what people are saying.  It's not like she is defending anyone at the time. Just seems really contrived and a way to secure her spot on the show again.


----------



## DC-Cutie

saira1214 said:


> Is Sheree the pot stirrer? I don't understand why she is always going back to people telling them what people are saying.  It's not like she is defending anyone at the time. Just seems really contrived and a way to secure her spot on the show again.



It's very contrived. She's letting the producers get in her ear...


----------



## GirlieShoppe

pinky7129 said:


> I feel like Nene thinks she's above the rest. A friend met her and said she refused an autograph or even a photo. Even with her confessionals she acts like she's God.


 
Popular YTer MakeupByTiffanyD said in a recent video that she saw Nene standing on a corner in LA and tried to approach her. Apparently, Nene treated her rudely and told her she didn't have time to talk to her. She then proceeded to stand on the corner for 5 more minutes looking at her phone. 


I don't like Nene at all but I have to admit she has done a great job of extending her 15 minutes of fame. Is she still getting acting jobs?


----------



## br00kelynx

GirlieShoppe said:


> Popular YTer MakeupByTiffanyD said in a recent video that she saw Nene standing on a corner in LA and tried to approach her. Apparently, Nene treated her rudely and told her she didn't have time to talk to her. She then proceeded to stand on the corner for 5 more minutes looking at her phone.
> 
> 
> I don't like Nene at all but I have to admit she has done a great job of extending her 15 minutes of fame. Is she still getting acting jobs?




I believe it. A guy I know worked at a restaurant and apparently a fan approached her while she was sitting and asked for a photo. Granted I'm sure it was annoying, she started screaming at him (the guy was gay) and she was screaming that his a**hole was probably THIS BIG holding her hands up in a big circle. The guy I know was appalled because he is also gay and used to be a fan. 

I've seen her before and didn't even look so she didn't feel important lol


----------



## GirlieShoppe

br00kelynx said:


> I believe it. A guy I know worked at a restaurant and apparently a fan approached her while she was sitting and asked for a photo. Granted I'm sure it was annoying, she started screaming at him (the guy was gay) and she was screaming that his a**hole was probably THIS BIG holding her hands up in a big circle. The guy I know was appalled because he is also gay and used to be a fan.
> 
> I've seen her before and didn't even look so she didn't feel important lol




That's appalling! Hasn't she participated in Gay Pride events?


----------



## cdtracing

br00kelynx said:


> I believe it. A guy I know worked at a restaurant and apparently a fan approached her while she was sitting and asked for a photo. Granted I'm sure it was annoying, she started screaming at him (the guy was gay) and she was screaming that his a**hole was probably THIS BIG holding her hands up in a big circle. The guy I know was appalled because he is also gay and used to be a fan.
> 
> I've seen her before and didn't even look so she didn't feel important lol



That's awful!! Early on in show, I think she said she was a gay advocate & she loved gays.  Her fame has definitely gone to her head...she's become a legend in her own mind.

When this franchise first started, Nene was funny; some of the things she said was hysterical.  But as her popularity & fame grew, so did her ego.  She's not funny or engaging anymore.  She's egotistical & mean spirited.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Maybe I missed a lot, but when was Kim disrespectful to Kenya in this show? What episode (s) was that so I can re-watch what I overlooked.


----------



## Ladybug09

Ginger Tea said:


> Maybe I missed a lot, but when was Kim disrespectful to Kenya in this show? What episode (s) was that so I can re-watch what I overlooked.



U didn't miss it. Kenya is delusional.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Ladybug09 said:


> U didn't miss it. Kenya is delusional.




I was honestly wondering. Kenya kept saying she was disrespected, and don't come for me unless I send for you...what? 

Do they write this stuff in a script and she memorized the lines, is this stuff just for the cameras...she is crazy.


----------



## Longchamp

Heard Phaedra interviewed on Radio Andy. Great talk!  She would be a hoot to got out with for a couple drinks.

Think the ladies are treading on some disrespect to gays. 
Quote from a famous housewife..."Don't be uncool.".


----------



## sgj99

swags said:


> Going back to a reality show she claimed she was too busy for should have humbled her but I guess not.



I don't think Nene has a humble bone in her body.



cdtracing said:


> When this franchise first started, Nene was funny; some of the things she said was hysterical.  But as her popularity & fame grew, so did her ego.  She's not funny or engaging anymore.  She's egotistical & mean spirited.



she was funny the first year or two.  you are exactly right, she is egotistical and mean spirited now.

and she's not getting any roles but she can't act!  all her big roles were just versions of herself.


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> I was honestly wondering. Kenya kept saying she was disrespected, and don't come for me unless I send for you...what?
> 
> Do they write this stuff in a script and she memorized the lines, is this stuff just for the cameras...she is crazy.





She always says that but when someone actually does come for her she pulls the "I am not going to discuss this with you" card trying to avoid them!  She tucks her pointed tail and runs!


----------



## Longchamp

Nene was just on WWHL,  just caught the last half. She looked great.

She and Andy might not be BFF's anymore. He's not too thrilled with the gay snark.


----------



## sgj99

i really, really wish Nene would do something with her hair, that blonde thing is horrible.  it bothers me way more than Kim's.


----------



## tonij2000

Phaedra had me rolling when she was twirling and calling security aka Kenya but here's my opinion of "read school." I think Kim does an excellent job of handling herself with Kenya. Why do the ATL ladies seem to think that one's responses must be sly and nasty in order to be effective? Keep being your classy self Kim!

And about Kenya's apology to Kim and Cynthia, both were faker than $4 bills. I think someone must have told Kenya that the public is sick of her and her mean spirit and she tried to do damage control.


----------



## bag-princess

tonij2000 said:


> Phaedra had me rolling when she was twirling and calling security aka Kenya but here's my opinion of "read school." I think Kim does an excellent job of handling herself with Kenya.* Why do the ATL ladies seem to think that one's responses must be sly and nasty in order to be effective?* Keep being your classy self Kim!
> 
> And about Kenya's apology to Kim and Cynthia, both were faker than $4 bills. I think someone must have told Kenya that the public is sick of her and her mean spirit and she tried to do damage control.






girl that is our southern belle way!!!  we can slice you to pieces with a smile and a "bless your heart" to finish it off.  and when it is done really well the person doesn't even realize what happened until much later!!


----------



## sgj99

tonij2000 said:


> Phaedra had me rolling when she was twirling and calling security aka Kenya but here's my opinion of "read school." I think Kim does an excellent job of handling herself with Kenya. *Why do the ATL ladies seem to think that one's responses must be sly and nasty in order to be effective? Keep being your classy self Kim!*
> 
> And about Kenya's apology to Kim and Cynthia, both were faker than $4 bills. I think someone must have told Kenya that the public is sick of her and her mean spirit and she tried to do damage control.



i agree!


----------



## Ginger Tea

Kim's reactions to Kenya's nonsense.


----------



## cdtracing

bag-princess said:


> girl that is our southern belle way!!!  we can slice you to pieces with a smile and a "bless your heart" to finish it off.  and when it is done really well the person doesn't even realize what happened until much later!!



+1 Yes, Mam!!!


----------



## tonij2000

bag-princess said:


> girl that is our southern belle way!!!  we can slice you to pieces with a smile and a "bless your heart" to finish it off.  and when it is done really well the person doesn't even realize what happened until much later!!



Ok but what Im referring to is the ladies on the show stating that Kim doesnt know how to "read." I think Kims communication with Kenya is spot on and the way to make your position known. All of the so called "reading" imo is juvemile, stereotypical and just very poor communication.


----------



## needloub

Longchamp said:


> Nene was just on WWHL,  just caught the last half. She looked great.
> 
> She and Andy might not be BFF's anymore. *He's not too thrilled with the gay snark*.



  Oh please, Andy does not have any remorse in his body when he basically makes these women sell their souls.  He needs to stop internalizing everything these women talk about...it's not about you. Just interview....and he isn't good at that either.


----------



## bag-princess

tonij2000 said:


> Ok but what Im referring to is the ladies on the show stating that Kim doesnt know how to "read." I think Kims communication with Kenya is spot on and the way to make your position known. *All of the so called "reading" imo is juvemile, stereotypical and just very poor communication.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i totally disagree!!
> 
> poor commnunication and juvenile would be telling kenya she is a stupid ***** because that is all you can come up with.   it's the truth of course but when you can call her that without ever saying those words directly and she doesn't realize that is what she was called until later - that is the beauty of a fabulous read!   i think that kim does a fine job on her own of dealing with kenya because it pisses her off that she can't rattle kim's cage so easily.


----------



## tonij2000

bag-princess said:


> tonij2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok but what Im referring to is the ladies on the show stating that Kim doesnt know how to "read." I think Kims communication with Kenya is spot on and the way to make your position known. *All of the so called "reading" imo is juvemile, stereotypical and just very poor communication.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i totally disagree!!
> 
> poor commnunication and juvenile would be telling kenya she is a stupid ***** because that is all you can come up with.   it's the truth of course but when you can call her that without ever saying those words directly and she doesn't realize that is what she was called until later - that is the beauty of a fabulous read!   i think that kim does a fine job on her own of dealing with kenya because it pisses her off that she can't rattle kim's cage so easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I'm referring to what the RHWOA call "reading" and it's nothing more than tossing insults at the other. I have yet to witness your description of a "fabulous read" coming from either of these housewives.
Click to expand...


----------



## cdtracing

bag-princess said:


> i totally disagree!!
> 
> poor commnunication and juvenile would be telling kenya she is a stupid ***** because that is all you can come up with.   it's the truth of course but when you can call her that without ever saying those words directly and she doesn't realize that is what she was called until later - that is the beauty of a fabulous read!   i think that kim does a fine job on her own of dealing with kenya because it pisses her off that she can't rattle kim's cage so easily.



This!  I think Kim "reads" Kenya just fine; She's got her number.  And the fact that Kenya can't get Kim to react to her like some of the other ladies makes Kenya even crazier than she already is.  To get into a direct argument with Kenya is exactly what she wants.  It puts her in the spotlight where she wants to be & allows her to spin it to her advantage.  Kim doesn't take the bait & Kenya doesn't know what to do so she just makes a bigger @ss out of herself.  I'm so sick of Kenya & her ego.  She just needs to twirl her butt off the show!


----------



## swags

I don't get the all the fuss. If Kim were to ask Kenya in a sympathetic voice "don't you hire boyfriends to film with you?" that would be enough of a snark without losing it.


----------



## tonij2000

swags said:


> I don't get the all the fuss. If Kim were to ask Kenya in a sympathetic voice "don't you hire boyfriends to film with you?" that would be enough of a snark without losing it.



Too funny!


----------



## Sassys

Enough with the distressed jeans!!! Jesus Christ!!!

NYC 2/21/16


----------



## Ladybug09

I need a before and after pic of Nene. She looks totally different.


----------



## jiffer

Nene needs to get some shoes that fit her. Her toes are hanging off those. I think she is one of the worst dressed housewives.


----------



## tonij2000

I wonder why she doesn't get Derek J to give her a flattering hairstyle?


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Is Greg wearing makeup too or is that photoshop? His skin is rather flawless.
Nene looks okay... for Nene.


----------



## Ginger Tea

tonij2000 said:


> I wonder why she doesn't get Derek J to give her a flattering hairstyle?




I wonder too. If nothing else Porsha's hair is always together. Go where she goes, something.,


----------



## cdtracing

jiffer said:


> Nene needs to get some shoes that fit her. Her toes are hanging off those. I think she is one of the worst dressed housewives.





Sassys said:


> Enough with the distressed jeans!!! Jesus Christ!!!
> 
> NYC 2/21/16





tonij2000 said:


> I wonder why she doesn't get Derek J to give her a flattering hairstyle?



I think her hair looks nice; I've seen it look a lot worse.  But....those shoes do not fit & she needs to get rid of those distressed jeans.  She can find some well fitting slacks or jeans that would flatter her so much better than those raggedy @ss jeans she's wearing.  Nene doesn't always dress to flatter her figure & her style confuses me at times.

And I was wondering if Greg was wearing makeup, too.


----------



## tonij2000

Bloop!


----------



## Ginger Tea

Greg keeps dyeing his hair so makeup may not be far behind.

Sometimes Nene's hair looks all right. Other times, it doesn't work. Which, in my opinion, she should have worked out, or figured out by now. The times when it's blatantly obvious it's a wig, weave, etc., is not becoming and very unflattering.


----------



## cdtracing

Ginger Tea said:


> Greg keeps dyeing his hair so makeup may not be far behind.
> 
> Sometimes Nene's hair looks all right. Other times, it doesn't work. Which, in my opinion, she should have worked out, or figured out by now. The times when it's blatantly obvious it's a wig, weave, etc., is not becoming and very unflattering.



ITA.  She should have it figured out by now.  At this point, Kim Zolciak ' s wigs look more realistic than Nene's.


----------



## Sassys

La 2/22/16


----------



## Ladybug09

Everything on her is tight!!! She blew up after that divorce.


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> I wonder too. If nothing else Porsha's hair is always together. Go where she goes, something.,




she doesn't have to go anywhere!  porsha sells her weave products online - it will come to you!!   





Sassys said:


> La 2/22/16




what - no ragging porsha about her jeans??    she looks fabulous!!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> she doesn't have to go anywhere!  porsha sells her weave products online - it will come to you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what - no ragging porsha about her jeans??    she looks fabulous!!



This is the first time I am seeing Porsha in distressed jeans. I have seen Nene in distressed jeans more times than I can count. If I had a nickle for every time I have seen Nene in distressed jeans, I would be a millionaire.


----------



## buzzytoes

Porsha needs to size up in those jeans. She is looking like she is doing her best Khloe Kardashian impersonation. Love the short hair on her though.


----------



## Ginger Tea

That whole 'distressed' jeans, I can't and won't get. Guess I'm old school. They're not distressed. They're ripped up, cut up jeans that are overpriced depending on where you shop.

But - Porsha's hair looks good. Really needs to give Nene's the address to her website.


----------



## Sassys

Ginger Tea said:


> That whole 'distressed' jeans, I can't and won't get. Guess I'm old school. They're not distressed. They're ripped up, cut up jeans that are overpriced depending on where you shop.
> 
> But - *Porsha's hair looks good. Really needs to give Nene's the address to her website.*



Just because Porsha sells hair, does not mean she uses her own product.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Sassys said:


> Just because Porsha sells hair, does not mean she uses her own product.




That's cool too. Just take her, send her, refer her...just help her.


----------



## tonij2000

Ginger Tea said:


> That's cool too. Just take her, send her, refer her...just help her.


    Exactly!


----------



## tonij2000

I really wanna know what's the deal with Bob and Sheree. Is he seriously wanting her back or is he just trying to help her earn some money?


----------



## macde90

Sassys said:


> Enough with the distressed jeans!!! Jesus Christ!!!
> 
> NYC 2/21/16


Who would you rather? Gregg or Ron Isley? BWAHAHAHAHHAAA!!!


----------



## macde90

tonij2000 said:


> Bloop!


Y'all know I like NeNe but in a way, she looked better before.


----------



## macde90

buzzytoes said:


> Porsha needs to size up in those jeans. She is looking like she is doing her best Khloe Kardashian impersonation. Love the short hair on her though.


Tight jeans look good on Porsha, not as good on Khloe. I used to have a big ole booty, a small boobs AND a flat tummy and I looked good. If I still looked like that, my jeans would be just as tight.


----------



## Sassys

macde90 said:


> Who would you rather? Gregg or Ron Isley? BWAHAHAHAHHAAA!!!



What??? What does that have to do with distressed jeans?????


----------



## macde90

tonij2000 said:


> I really wanna know what's the deal with Bob and Sheree. Is he seriously wanting her back or is he just trying to help her earn some money?


Too funny. He is really "acting" like he wants her back. Is he broke, too?


----------



## macde90

Sassys said:


> What??? What does that have to do with distressed jeans?????


LOL! I replied to the photo of NeNe and Gregg. Gregg is doing his best Mr. Bigg impersonation. He just needs a cane. And a process.


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> That's cool too. Just take her, send her, refer her...just help her.




   yes!!!  thank you!!  



macde90 said:


> Tight jeans look good on Porsha, not as good on Khloe. I used to have a big ole booty, a small boobs AND a flat tummy and I looked good. If I still looked like that, my jeans would be just as tight.



exactly!!!  she has a gorgeous body! 

the jeans don't look "tight" to me - they just "fit" her perfectly!!


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> This is the first time I am seeing Porsha in distressed jeans. I have seen Nene in distressed jeans more times than I can count. If I had a nickle for every time I have seen Nene in distressed jeans, I would be a millionaire.





i follow porsha on FB and IG and she has posted a few pics of her wearing distressed jeans.  maybe not as often as nene.


----------



## cdtracing

bag-princess said:


> she doesn't have to go anywhere!  porsha sells her weave products online - it will come to you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *what - no ragging porsha about her jeans??*   she looks fabulous!!



I'm just not a fan of distressed jeans.  I don't like them on Porsha either.  Her's wouldn't look quite so bad if not for that big hole in the leg just above her knee.  I guess I'm old school.  I think both women would look nicer & more professional if they wore well fitted slacks or jeans that aren't ripped to shreds.  I do like the color of Porsha's jeans.


----------



## cdtracing

Sassys said:


> Just because Porsha sells hair, does not mean she uses her own product.





Ginger Tea said:


> That's cool too. Just take her, send her, refer her...just help her.





tonij2000 said:


> Exactly!



I'm in total agreement on that!  Nene needs some help with those wigs/weaves!


----------



## buzzytoes

macde90 said:


> Tight jeans look good on Porsha, not as good on Khloe. I used to have a big ole booty, a small boobs AND a flat tummy and I looked good. If I still looked like that, my jeans would be just as tight.


Smooth and tight is fine by me, pulling in the front where it looks like the seams are straining is not so good. Really a size up for her is probably a 6, it's not like she is a big girl!


----------



## Ladybug09

macde90 said:


> Who would you rather? Gregg or Ron Isley? BWAHAHAHAHHAAA!!!


Ron Isley, aka Mr. Big! LOL


----------



## Sassys

'My beautiful new nose': RHOA star Porsha Williams sits patiently as she goes under the needle during cosmetic procedure

She's enjoying a thriving career on reality television.   
Which may be the reason why Porsha Williams has elected to undergo Doctor Simon Ourian M.D.'s fifteen-minute, '"non-surgical" nose job.'
On Friday the 34-year-old Real Housewives Of Atlanta star posted to Instagram a sped-up clip of herself as the doctor injected a needle along the bridge of her nose.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-needle-cosmetic-procedure.html#ixzz42Ez6LhEG


----------



## Graw

What's wrong with her current nose?


----------



## AlovesJ

That Bailey eyewear commercial.....horrible!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## girlonthecoast

Kenya's boyfriend Matt seems so boring, to me they have zero chemistry. It seems that no matter what guy Kenya ends the season with, by the reunion she's said they've broken up.


----------



## bag-princess

alovesj said:


> that bailey eyewear commercial.....horrible!!!!!!!!!!!




+100


----------



## DC-Cutie

AlovesJ said:


> That Bailey eyewear commercial.....horrible!!!!!!!!!!!



yeah, it just didn't translate.  her concept was cool, I understood it.  But she didn't really deliver.


----------



## DC-Cutie

girlonthecoast said:


> Kenya's boyfriend Matt seems so boring, to me they have zero chemistry. It seems that no matter what guy Kenya ends the season with, by the reunion she's said they've broken up.



he seems 'slow' to me.


----------



## Sassys

dc-cutie said:


> he seems 'slow' to me.



yes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NurseLV

girlonthecoast said:


> Kenya's boyfriend Matt seems so boring, to me they have zero chemistry. It seems that no matter what guy Kenya ends the season with, by the reunion she's said they've broken up.




I think It's because he's paid to be her boyfriend on the show. He's an escort LOL


----------



## Sassys

She barely can go a day without her kids; how is she going to rehearse and fly back and forth to LA for Dancing with the Stars?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> She barely can go a day without her kids; how is she going to rehearse and fly back and forth to LA for Dancing with the Stars?



knowing her, the kids will be off waiting in the wings..  LOL


----------



## Sassys

Couldn't get a check lol


----------



## TC1

^^ LOL....nope, nobody was paying $$$


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Couldn't get a check lol






 



she got one from some magazine but i don't think it was the $$$$$ she thought she would get.   these are the same pics i saw earlier from the article.  i believe it was People - no OK!


----------



## tomz_grl

First look at the reunion...


http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...-8/videos/your-first-look-at-the-rhoa-reunion


----------



## Nahreen

Kim really annoys me with not needing to be with her kids all the time. Nobody brings their kids to work unless necessary and then only a few hours.


----------



## Nahreen

Cynthia should have told Kenya prior to going to Jamaica that she decided to use only Kim for producer and director. Kim basically told Cynthia that she wanted this job alone. I highly doubt her career is so sucessful  considering she decided to join this show.


----------



## Nahreen

And a note on this is that Cynthia would never have dared unpset Kenya without Nene in her corner. Cynthia is so shady.


----------



## swags

I would love to see a spinoff of Sheree and Bob. Maybe they could get remarried. Call it "Sheree's some seven figures big day"


----------



## Graw

Did Phaedra put an entire stick of butter in that pan?!?


----------



## Ginger Tea

Graw said:


> Did Phaedra put an entire stick of butter in that pan?!?




The whole thing. I was wondering if I saw that correctly myself.


----------



## tonij2000

Did anyone else notice how filthy that salon door was? I love Dwight but wipe that door down man!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Is it me or was this a short season?


----------



## tomz_grl

DC-Cutie said:


> Is it me or was this a short season?


 
It was short. I looked at the episode # and it was #17 for the finale. I thought they usually did 20 or more. 
Last night's episode for a finale was boring!
At least the reunion looks somewhat good.


----------



## Sassys

Real Housewives of Atlanta star Kandi Burruss proudly parades her tiny waist in tight cocktail dress two months after giving birth

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ss-two-months-giving-birth.html#ixzz42tXSazm8


----------



## DC-Cutie

For the reunion, I wanted Chris to tell Kenya 'since you're googling everyting, google what they say about your fake azz'.

Kandi looks great.  But those shoes are a 'hell no ma'am' for me


----------



## arhient

Kandi's baby looks like Todd alot!


----------



## swags

During the finale when Cynthia was starting to climb on Peter, I was never so happy to see her daughter walk in. I know the whole thing was staged but spare us!


----------



## rockhollow

that has to be on the most boring episodes, and then I was surprised that it was the final.

Poor Atlanta - nothing much going for it.

And hardly any chat, this tread move very slow, there is just nothing to say of any interest.

I don't know who Cynthia was trying to convince that she was into Peter with the whole massage thing. It was poor acting - she didn't notice that her daughter and ex were still in the house? 
Seemed desperate!

And then that winter party of Phaedra - seemed so stiff and uncomfortable for everyone.
Like they were trying so hard to find something to bring the ladies together.
BORING!
All interaction between these ladies seemed so forced.
Even bringing the self-proclaimed famous Nene back couldn't save this series.

I bet the reunion will be a snoozefest - rehashing problems from other years.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Phaedra's party was just awful!  Everybody look stuffed into their clothes and just all around fake...  but you know Bravo, HAS to get in one last party.

I believe something occurred during taping, because they cut the season short


----------



## rockhollow

DC-Cutie said:


> Phaedra's party was just awful!  Everybody look stuffed into their clothes and just all around fake...  but you know Bravo, HAS to get in one last party.
> 
> I believe something occurred during taping, because they cut the season short



oh, it did seem like a short season - I wonder what happened?
Must had been major if they stopped filming.
Will we find out about it at the reunions?


----------



## swags

I hope this is Kenyas last season.


----------



## Graw

+1 even if it's editing, she always looks bad. 

In the clip of everyone getting ready it sounded like she said to the make up artist - use this its lighter or makes me look lighter - fast forward to her saying 5 minutes later-  she was referenced as dark as night. 

Her mentioning/referencing Andy Cohen as swallowing was very low.  I'm not sure how Andy absorbed that commit. 

Her texting on her cell phone while they were filming was absurd and disrespectful.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Kenya is the absolute worst of the bunch and absolutely horrid. Constantly condescending and antagonizing but hate when the same is returned to her. Disgraceful disposition.


----------



## Graw

I was waiting for her to address Michael Rappaport saying the Potomac housewives are the best looking of any franchise and specifically that Atlanta can't win in the looks department because of Kenya. Kim fields was sitting next to him and said why it Atlanta. He said no, Kenya.


----------



## qwertyword

The reunion show has some harsh, unforgiving lighting.


----------



## Graw

Yes, I never noticed it before, but now what the oatmeal cookie reference was about.


----------



## tamshac77

swags said:


> I hope this is Kenyas last season.



Yes, PLEASE!!


----------



## swags

Graw said:


> Yes, I never noticed it before, but now what the oatmeal cookie reference was about.



Her skin looks awful!  She is so negative, even when Kim was saying that Life Twirls On had some potential, she can't take a compliment for what it is. 

Kim wasn't a super exciting housewife but I would take her for another season over Kenya any day. 

I think they should give Sheree her peach back as long as Bob agrees to film with her.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Kenya's last season, please. But, they will keep her for the mean girl effect.  Nene is a lot of things, but being like Kenya was not one of them.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

SO let me get this straight Kenya can shade EVERYONE but the minute they do it to her then it's a problem, unclassy, disrespectful? Okay

and LOL @ she thinking her career is bigger than Kim's and that she's the star of this show. 

Oh and I especially loved when she said she was NOT a bully


----------



## tonij2000

I agree with everything above about Kenya. I really feel sorry for her. I bet she doesn't have any real friends as she doesn't know how to treat anyone. I remember she made fun of Cynthia's episode of the Cosby show. Such a negative, unlikable wench!


----------



## JNH14

Kenya's boy toy boyfriend puts me off as well-he just seems creepy and almost effeminate!


----------



## needloub

The camera on Sheree and Kandi was hilarious...loved Sheree's side talking lol!


----------



## Ginger Tea

When Sheree said, "What cha gonna do, what cha gonna do?" After Kim responded to Kenya, I thought was amusing. 

They all wanted to see Kenya shut down. All this nonsense, She's 'The' star of the show, she got Kim Fields on the show, Kim is last man in. But, when has Kim ever, on camera, treated Kenya, or spoke to Kenya, the way she's spoken or treated her. Maybe I missed it. Kenya has behaved horribly to Kim.


----------



## rockhollow

That Kenya is such a cow! She really has nothing going for her except the housewife show, and yet she acts like she's some mega-star - ha!
So full of herself, thinking that she the star of this show - shades of Nene, who also thought she was something else. At least Nene did get other roles (but it hasn't really worked out for Nene, as she seems to have crawled back to the Housewives).
Will we be seeing her on the next two reunion shows - telling us how great she is.

I liked Sheree coming back to the show - just like Luann, seems losing their spot on the show, made them more appreciative and much more likeable on the show.
Sheree has had some good moments this season.

Kandi isn't winning any points this season. She sure hasn't been much of a friend to Phaedra when they seemed quite close other seasons.
To make it seem like it was no real big deal that Todd was storing items for Apollo  - not cool!
And no concern when the other ladies complained about Juan.


----------



## tamshac77

JNH14 said:


> Kenya's boy toy boyfriend puts me off as well-he just seems creepy and almost effeminate!



I have to fast forward him every time. His voice, walk, high eyebrow, slowness - I can't.


----------



## bag-princess

tamshac77 said:


> I have to fast forward him every time. His voice, walk, high eyebrow, slowness - I can't.





JNH14 said:


> Kenya's boy toy boyfriend puts me off as well-he just seems creepy and almost effeminate!






you would think she would do a better job at hiring these guys by now!


----------



## swags

Is anyone else tired of Kandi? Its not that I dislike her, just think she's been on for so long and she's not that interesting. I don't think Todd's a bad guy but the whole thing of him complaining about Phaedra when he shouldn't have worked with her in the first place makes him seem kind of weak.


----------



## robbins65

I've enjoyed Sheree being back.  Hope she continues to be on next season.


----------



## DrDior

swags said:


> is anyone else tired of kandi? Its not that i dislike her, just think she's been on for so long and she's not that interesting. I don't think todd's a bad guy but the whole thing of him complaining about phaedra when he shouldn't have worked with her in the first place makes him seem kind of weak.



+ 187


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> you would think she would do a better job at hiring these guys by now!



Nobody wants to deal with her. I see why HE would...yuck.


----------



## tamshac77

swags said:


> Is anyone else tired of Kandi? Its not that I dislike her, just think she's been on for so long and she's not that interesting. I don't think Todd's a bad guy but the whole thing of him complaining about Phaedra when he shouldn't have worked with her in the first place makes him seem kind of weak.



I agree. I really don't watch much of her scenes either.


----------



## bag-princess

tamshac77 said:


> Nobody wants to deal with her. I see why HE would...yuck.



yea - just like brandon is her only friend!  he worships her because he probably wants to be her!   and these other men will show up as long as the check clears. 




swags said:


> Is anyone else tired of Kandi? Its not that I dislike her, just think she's been on for so long and she's not that interesting. I don't think Todd's a bad guy but the whole thing of him complaining about Phaedra when he shouldn't have worked with her in the first place makes him seem kind of weak.




kandi is really feeling herself and thinks she is winning big now.  and i DO dislike her - she is so phony and a big pot stirrer!


----------



## Sassys

'I'm done': Kim Fields reveals she is leaving Real Housewives Of Atlanta following just one season after clashing with Kenya Moore

It's no secret that Kim Fields and Kenya Moore did not see eye-to-eye during the eighth season of The Real Housewives Of Atlanta.
And Kim revealed on Monday that she is quitting the show after just one season, and won't be returning.
The 46-year-old said during an appearance on The Rickey Smiley Morning Show on Monday that it 'feels like Brett Favre and the Jets, you know &#8212; I&#8217;m done.'



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eason-clashing-Kenya-Moore.html#ixzz43fcdmw7H


----------



## Sassys

'We're not in a great place': Cynthia Bailey reveals her marriage is struggling despite upbeat ending to Real Housewives of Atlanta season 8

Her tumultuous marriage has been a mainstay of Bravo's Real Housewives of Atlanta and now Cynthia Bailey has hinted it may finally be coming to an end.
While she and husband Peter Thomas was seen rekindling their romance during a Jamaican vacation at the end of season 8 of the reality show, the 48-year-old says things have changed since then.
'At the finale, what you guys saw, we were definitely at a better place. I will say that Peter and I are not in a great place right now,' she told the Reality Checked with Amy Phillips show on Radio Andy on Tuesday.



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ousewives-Atlanta-season-8.html#ixzz43l4IJsOd


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> yea - just like brandon is her only friend!  he worships her because he probably wants to be her!  * and these other men will show up as long as the check clears. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kandi is really feeling herself and thinks she is winning big now.  and i DO dislike her - she is so phony and a big pot stirrer!



My point exactly. 



Sassys said:


> 'I'm done': Kim Fields reveals she is leaving Real Housewives Of Atlanta following just one season after clashing with Kenya Moore
> 
> It's no secret that Kim Fields and Kenya Moore did not see eye-to-eye during the eighth season of The Real Housewives Of Atlanta.
> And Kim revealed on Monday that she is quitting the show after just one season, and won't be returning.
> The 46-year-old said during an appearance on The Rickey Smiley Morning Show on Monday that it 'feels like Brett Favre and the Jets, you know &#8212; I&#8217;m done.'
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eason-clashing-Kenya-Moore.html#ixzz43fcdmw7H



Thats too bad - I enjoyed Kim. The show just doesn't fit into her lifestyle. Wish Kenya was out.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I liked Kim.


----------



## bag-princess

tamshac77 said:


> My point exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats too bad - I enjoyed Kim. The show just doesn't fit into her lifestyle.* Wish Kenya was out.*






she ain't going nowhere!!  she has shown her true colors and i seriously doubt anyone is beating the door down to work with her.  unless she is telling the story of course!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> *she ain't going nowhere!! * she has shown her true colors and i seriously doubt anyone is beating the door down to work with her.  unless she is telling the story of course!



This!!


----------



## lulilu

Sorry not sorry to see Kim go.  She was a giant bore.  Bringing her kids to inappropriate places (despite it being her job), that commercial was blah, and she exudes superiority which is not warranted as far as I can see.  And that hair!  Yikes.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

lulilu said:


> Sorry not sorry to see Kim go.  She was a giant bore.  Bringing her kids to inappropriate places (despite it being her job), that commercial was blah, and she exudes superiority which is not warranted as far as I can see.  And that hair!  Yikes.



+1 to all of it. Buh bye Tootie


----------



## tonij2000

I hate to see Kim leave. It's a shame that the women of Atlanta need to be "turned up" or "reading someone" or "throwing shade" and considered boring if not doing one or all of the three.


----------



## sgj99

tonij2000 said:


> I hate to see Kim leave. It's a shame that the women of Atlanta need to be "turned up" or "reading someone" or "throwing shade" and considered boring if not doing one or all of the three.



i agree.  i didn't find Kim boring, i found her refreshingly real.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Same here, sad to see her go.


----------



## Oruka

Kim was a breath of fresh air for the show and she showed AA women in a different light.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Oruka said:


> Kim was a breath of fresh air for the show and she showed AA women in a different light.



I like her, too.


----------



## rockhollow

I don't think Kim will leave - I think she's just looking for leverage.
She wants to attention and exposure (just like all the ladies that go on this show).
And hopefully, wants to continue to knock Kenya down a few pegs. Kenya has made many statements about Kim a has-been.
And let's face it, we really haven't seen that much from Kim in the last 20 years. I know she says that she has been involved with the production aspect of the entertainment business, but I bet being in front of the camera is what she wants.

One season is not really enough to get going on the housewives. It must take a bit to get used to want is expected of the housewives.

Kim will be back!


----------



## Ladybug09

Nah, I think she's gone.


----------



## coutureinatl

Cynthia Bailey and Peter Thomas' marriage has been torn apart by 'RHOA' ... at least that's how Peter sees it, now that he's moved out of their Atlanta home.

TMZ has learned the 'Real Housewives of Atlanta' stars are now living in separate states -- CB's in their ATL home, while Peter's in their Charlotte crib.

We're told it's been this way for months, because Peter decided he doesn't want to do 'Housewives' anymore. He thinks the show drama -- which has focused on their marital issues -- is making it too hard to patch things up when cameras are off.

Despite promos for the upcoming reunion that mention cheating rumors ... we're told Cynthia doesn't think Peter's stepping out on her. No one's filed separation or divorce docs yet, but we're told it's just a matter of time. 


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2016/03/25/rhoa-cynthia-bailey-peter-thomas-separated/#ixzz43yUrCZjN


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Nah, I think she's gone.




so do i!  



rockhollow said:


> I don't think Kim will leave - I think she's just looking for leverage.
> She wants to attention and exposure (just like all the ladies that go on this show).
> And hopefully, wants to continue to knock Kenya down a few pegs. Kenya has made many statements about Kim a has-been.
> And let's face it, we really haven't seen that much from Kim in the last 20 years. I know she says that she has been involved with the production aspect of the entertainment business,* but I bet being in front of the camera is what she wants.*
> 
> One season is not really enough to get going on the housewives. It must take a bit to get used to want is expected of the housewives.
> 
> Kim will be back!





even if that was true - it doesn't mean that she wants to be "in front of the camera" doing this having to deal with someone like kenya!   and one season was enough for her to see that it was not something she wanted i am sure!  it doesn't take long to see how kenya operates - she can apologize until the cows come home but she won't change!   she has to keep up a mess to keep her check!


----------



## Graw

Hmm, Peter has a point because if he didn't participate in Rhoa no one would video tape him cheating in his wife.  No one would care.   Cynthia wouldn't have to constantly hear about him cheating and she wouldn't have a back bone to hold him accountable.


----------



## bag-princess

Graw said:


> Hmm, Peter has a point because *if he didn't participate in Rhoa no one would video tape him cheating in his wife.  No one would care.   *Cynthia wouldn't have to constantly hear about him cheating and she wouldn't have a back bone to hold him accountable.





oh they would care and be sure to get it on tape!!  it doesn't matter if he is not on the show - as long as they are still married it would be something to talk about!  now if he was not with cynthia - yea nobody would give a fat fig what he does.  he would be the non issue he really is.


----------



## swags

I agreed with Kandi at the end of the show. That guy was so out of line. I can't believe the other ladies were acting like no big deal. Phaedra had a point though, Kenya was mostly salty because the guy was not flirting with her.


----------



## bag-princess

*Is Kenya Moore Telling the Truth About Her Mom?*





When oh when will these reality TV stars learn that they can't just lie about facts on TV?




Take *Kenya Moore* during tonight's second installment of the _Real Housewives of Atlanta_ three-part reunion special for example. When it came time for host *Andy Cohen*  to turn his line of questioning towards Kenya's decision to ambush her  estranged mother at her home with a camera crew, a question from a fan  at home revealed that we may not know the real story when it comes to  this complicated relationship.




A fan only identified as Mr. Ray from D.C. wrote in to question Kenya about a _People_  magazine article from May 1993 in which she told a story about how her  mom called to congratulate her for winning Miss USA. Why would you turn  her away when she clearly tried to connect with you, Mr. Ray wanted to  know. And suddenly, it was all we cared about as well.




"No, that's untrue. She called me because _People_  had done an article about her," Kenya said. "She called me to tell me  not to speak to the press about her. She did not call to congratulate  me."
Andy seemed a little puzzled by her explanation. "_People_ magazine did a story about Miss USA doesn't speak to her mother?" he asked.




"Yes,  but they also reached out to her, directly," Kenya replied. "And she  gave a quote. And then she called. I was at the Miss Universe pageant at  the time. She called and wanted to speak to me. I picked up the phone  and she said, May I speak to Kenya?' And I know her voice. And I just  froze up and I said, She's not here.' And then my cousin called me and  said she wanted to tell me not to speak to the press about her."


So, is Kenya telling the truth? A quick Google search has us thinking no, she's not being honest. *In the article,  indeed published May 24, 1993, Kenya admits that her mom called her the  day after her win and left a message at her hotel in Wichita.*


*The particularly damning passage of the article reads: "'She said she  just wanted to congratulate me,' recalls Moore, at her Westwood,  Calif., apartment. 'But I didn't want to talk to her. I'm a very  forgiving person. But I'll only forgive her if she asks for my  forgiveness.'"*




Despite what Kenya said during the reunion tonight,  her mother Patricia is quoted in the story. "Though Patricia took a  step toward rapprochement the day after the pageantand, she says  matter-of-factly, 'the door for communication has been and always will  remain open'she has not extended the apology her daughter demands," one  passage reads.




In fact, the article ends with a blessing from  Patricia towards her estranged daughter as she readied to represent Miss  USA in that year's Miss Universe pageant. "'I'm praying for her," says  Patricia," the story concludes. "'I wish her all the luck and success in  the world.'"




There's no denying that Kenya's family life and  childhood were roughin fact, the article doesn't shy away from that  reality, though it does offer a bit more context that Kenya's ever  offered on _RHOA_ for why Patricia made the particularly cruel  decision she didbut it seems awfully suspect that Kenya denied that  she'd ever offered this earlier version of events. Did she simply forget  what she told People over 20 years ago? Or is she worried about  maintaining her status as the unimpeachable hero of this story? We're  not so sure.








http://www.eonline.com/news/751773/...s-kenya-moore-telling-the-truth-about-her-momhttp://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Graw

Kenya was upset that he showed 0 interest in her.  His behavior wasn't called for, but she ratcheted it up.


----------



## Sassys

I don't think I watched the last two episodes before the reunion; what 3 fights did Porsha have? I only recall two (Kenya and Cynthis), who else did she fight?


----------



## michie

Her assistant during the finale, according to stories online and what Kenya was shouting during the reunion.


----------



## swags

Question:  Who calls me Chrissy?
Answer:    Kenya

How about Nene saying she never put her hands on anyone? Wasn't she on top of Kim Z on that bus ride a few years ago? Then she comments that she's smart enough not to be on camera. Nene, stop. She came back to the show a little nicer only because she does not have the big career she bragged about.


----------



## tonij2000

swags said:


> Question:  Who calls me Chrissy?
> Answer:    Kenya
> 
> How about Nene saying she never put her hands on anyone? Wasn't she on top of Kim Z on that bus ride a few years ago? Then she comments that she's smart enough not to be on camera. Nene, stop. *She came back to the show a little nicer only because she does not have the big career she bragged about*.



This!!!!!


----------



## Sassys

swags said:


> Question:  Who calls me Chrissy?
> Answer:    Kenya
> 
> How about Nene saying she never put her hands on anyone? Wasn't she on top of Kim Z on that bus ride a few years ago? Then she comments that she's smart enough not to be on camera. Nene, stop. She came back to the show a little nicer only because she does not have the big career she bragged about.



Exactly what I was think about her stating she was not caught on camera. Getting up in a person's face towering over them is just as bad as putting your hands on them. Nice try Nene.


----------



## cdtracing

Sassys said:


> Exactly what I was think about her stating she was not caught on camera. *Getting up in a person's face towering over them is just as bad as putting your hands on them. Nice try Nene.*



This!!


----------



## Bagbug

I have to rewatch it.  I started watching the Twitter fighting.  Micheal Rappaport tweeted to Porsha about pulling Kenya's hair.  All Hell broke loose!


----------



## dell

I fell asleep last night watching the 3rd part of the reunion. Maybe I can stay awake tonight and finally finish it!


----------



## DC-Cutie

dell said:


> I fell asleep last night watching the 3rd part of the reunion. Maybe I can stay awake tonight and finally finish it!



you didn't miss much...

Is it just me or does Matt seem 'slow'....


----------



## Ladybug09

They said on TV, Cynthia said she  is divorcing Peter, and she is living in NY now.


----------



## Longchamp

DC-Cutie said:


> you didn't miss much...
> 
> Is it just me or does Matt seem 'slow'....



It's not you. Matt isn't the brightest bulb in the pack.


----------



## rockhollow

Like many, I had to laugh at Nene acting so superior again.
We all remember she confrontation of the bus with Kim Z. And what about her fight with Shree - (they even showed us part of it again during this episode)
Nene trying to school Porsha on acceptable behaviour is just a big joke.
She really should not be trying to teach anyone about how to behave!

Nene had nothing going for her, and has crawled back to the housewives to try and keep herself in the limelight.

I wonder why Greg wasn't at the show with her? I thought they went everywhere together - has he grown tired of her?


----------



## bag-princess

i would not take my kids to see this fool either!!  FULL body scans - no ma'am! 



*Apollo Nida Smuggled A Cell Phone Into Prison, Placed In Maximum Security As Punishment*







Apollo Nida is in hot water behind  bars. Phaedra Parks estranged husband, 37, was caught with a cell phone  in his New Jersey prison, Radar Online.com can exclusively reveal.
According to a prison insider, officials discovered in February that the former _Real Housewives Of Atlanta_  star had been using the forbidden phone to call friends and family from  the Fort Dix Correctional Institute, where he was transferred late last  fall to finish an eight-year sentence on fraud and theft charges.




Nida received more than just a slap on the wrist for his wrongdoing.
The prison staff took Apollos  violation very seriously, the Fort Dix source tells Radar. He was  taken out of camp with the general population and placed in maximum  security.
Now, the father of two is locked up  behind barbed wire for 18 months. Among the stricter rules, loved ones,  including sons Ayden 5, and Dylan 2, must receive a full body scan  before visits.
Though Parks, 44, took the young boys  to see their father earlier this year, the reality TV attorney is not  suspected of smuggling in the cell phone.
Phaedra has not been questioned, the prison source assured fans.
*In addition to infuriating the prison staff, Nida has alienated fellow inmates with his big ego, the insider reveals.*


*Apollo is not well-liked among the  other prisoners because he thinks hes still a famous reality star, the  source explains. He wanted special treatment, and had a hard time  adjusting to prison life.* 
Perhaps new fellow Bravolebrity inmate Joe Giudice, 43, will act as a shoulder to cry on.
As Radar previously reported, the  former personal trainer finally checked into prison one day late in  September 2014 following a blowout fight with ex Parks.




http://realitywives.net/blogs/apollo-nida-maximum-security-smuggling-cell-phone-prison/


----------



## cdtracing

bag-princess said:


> i would not take my kids to see this fool either!!  FULL body scans - no ma'am!
> 
> 
> 
> *Apollo Nida Smuggled A Cell Phone Into Prison, Placed In Maximum Security As Punishment*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apollo Nida is in hot water behind  bars. Phaedra Parks estranged husband, 37, was caught with a cell phone  in his New Jersey prison, Radar Online.com can exclusively reveal.
> According to a prison insider, officials discovered in February that the former _Real Housewives Of Atlanta_  star had been using the forbidden phone to call friends and family from  the Fort Dix Correctional Institute, where he was transferred late last  fall to finish an eight-year sentence on fraud and theft charges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nida received more than just a slap on the wrist for his wrongdoing.
> The prison staff took Apollos  violation very seriously, the Fort Dix source tells Radar. He was  taken out of camp with the general population and placed in maximum  security.
> Now, the father of two is locked up  behind barbed wire for 18 months. Among the stricter rules, loved ones,  including sons Ayden 5, and Dylan 2, must receive a full body scan  before visits.
> Though Parks, 44, took the young boys  to see their father earlier this year, the reality TV attorney is not  suspected of smuggling in the cell phone.
> Phaedra has not been questioned, the prison source assured fans.
> *In addition to infuriating the prison staff, Nida has alienated fellow inmates with his big ego, the insider reveals.*
> 
> 
> *Apollo is not well-liked among the  other prisoners because he thinks hes still a famous reality star, the  source explains. He wanted special treatment, and had a hard time  adjusting to prison life.*
> Perhaps new fellow Bravolebrity inmate Joe Giudice, 43, will act as a shoulder to cry on.
> As Radar previously reported, the  former personal trainer finally checked into prison one day late in  September 2014 following a blowout fight with ex Parks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://realitywives.net/blogs/apollo-nida-maximum-security-smuggling-cell-phone-prison/



I would not put my children through that.  They are young & won't understand.  What Apollo did was just plain stupid & he has no one but himself to blame.


----------



## Ladybug09

Nope. I don't blame her one bit for not taking the kids to the jail. On the other hand she knew what she was getting into marrying a jailbird.


----------



## cdtracing

Ladybug09 said:


> Nope. I don't blame her one bit for not taking the kids to the jail. On the other hand she knew what she was getting into marrying a jailbird.



And he knew that cell phones are against regulations since this is not his first stint in the Slammer.  Once a felon, always a felon.


----------



## Sassys

Drives me crazy when a woman has a fitted dress and she has a gut (and is not pregnant).

She wasted that liposuction


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassy damn girl!  You're being bit much. Her stomach area looks fine. I was expecting to see some serious beer belly or 'booty do'


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Sassy damn girl!  You're being bit much. Her stomach area looks fine. I was expecting to see some serious beer belly or 'booty do'


----------



## DC-Cutie

and for Apollo, I'm not even gonna try to guess where he stuck that phone to get it into his cell...


----------



## JNH14

Sassys said:


> Drives me crazy when a woman has a fitted dress and she has a gut (and is not pregnant).
> 
> She wasted that liposuction


 


Um, I'd like to have her stomach at her age...I think she looks great!


----------



## cdtracing

Sassys said:


> Drives me crazy when a woman has a fitted dress and she has a gut (and is not pregnant).
> 
> She wasted that liposuction



Not taking up for NeNe but she's not exactly a petite woman.  She's a big boned gal.  I didn't think she looks that bad.  I've seen her look worse.  She may just subscribe to the thought that as long as her titties stick out farther than her belly, she's doing alright. 



DC-Cutie said:


> and for Apollo, I'm not even gonna try to guess where he stuck that phone to get it into his cell...



Same place they all stick stuff in when smuggling contraband.  Since he's now in maximum security, I imagine cavity searches are mandatory.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Sassy damn girl!  You're being bit much. Her stomach area looks fine. I was expecting to see some serious beer belly or 'booty do'



  for real!  i was dreading seeing the pic but i promise you i have seen worse!  on younger women!  for real! 




DC-Cutie said:


> and for Apollo, I'm not even gonna try to guess where he stuck that phone to get it into his cell...





   and the worst part is that i would not put it past his sorry self!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

DC-Cutie said:


> Sassy damn girl!  You're being bit much. Her stomach area looks fine. I was expecting to see some serious beer belly or 'booty do'


 
+ 1 I think the dress is doable with Nene.


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> Sassy damn girl!  You're being bit much. Her stomach area looks fine. I was expecting to see some serious beer belly or 'booty do'



Her stomach is fine to me, it's that hair that's a mess!


----------



## cdtracing

Ladybug09 said:


> Her stomach is fine to me, it's that hair that's a mess!



And those too small shoes on her big feet!  Like the shoes, themselves, but she needs to buy shoes that fit & not have toes hanging over the front & off the sides.


----------



## Ladybug09

cdtracing said:


> And those too small shoes on her big feet!  Like the shoes, themselves, but she needs to buy shoes that fit & not have toes hanging over the front & off the sides.



Totally missed the toes!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Ladybug09 said:


> Her stomach is fine to me, it's that hair that's a mess!



Completely agree!


----------



## Ginger Tea

Think the shoe probably fits, size wise, but not enough support.  Only thing holding them on are the ankle ties and feet are oiled and sliding very which way.  Needs a shoe that has more to offer as far as support. They're cute but it ends there.


----------



## Sassys

NeNe starts at 1:52


----------



## Sassys

Miami


----------



## Ladybug09

No!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Ladybug09 said:


> No!




Ditto...I can't unsee it now!


----------



## pquiles

Sassys said:


> Miami




For her age and size I think she looks good.  I would have chosen another color though.


----------



## cdtracing

NeNe is a big curvaceous girl.  For her size, she looks pretty good.  She had plenty to say about Kandi having big thighs & butt a couple of seasons ago....I wonder what she thinks of Kandi's new slim figure.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Nene doesn't look bad, all things considered. I have seen worse. Agree, a different color maybe, but overall it's not overly horrendous. 

Don't think she will ever be slender again, but for what she's working with it's not terrible. 

Kandi is much shorter than Nene. Almost everyone is shorter than Nene, so Kandi tried to carry the weight but after a while, it was too much. Some outfits kandi selected did not compliment her shape at the time.


----------



## bag-princess

pquiles said:


> For her age and size I think she looks good.  I would have chosen another color though.





i agree she looks good.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Y'all better stop bugging!  Lanethia Leaks looks just fine.  I mean Wendy Williams looks oddly terrible in bathing suit pics.


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> Y'all better stop bugging!  Lanethia Leaks looks just fine.  I mean Wendy Williams looks oddly terrible in bathing suit pics.



Cause her body is not proportioned


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Y'all better stop bugging!  Lanethia Leaks looks just fine.  I mean *Wendy Williams looks oddly terrible in bathing suit pics*.





and most of the clothes she wears!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> Cause her body is not proportioned



Worst part, She paid for that look and shes steadily loosing weight, yet her legs still look thicker (not workout thick, like I used to be fat but can't loose my fat legs thick)?


----------



## djsmom

She jut posted this swimsuit photo. I can't tell if she got a new nose job or photo shop, her upper lip looks weird. Nevertheless, she looks nice in this picture.


----------



## pquiles

djsmom said:


> She jut posted this swimsuit photo. I can't tell if she got a new nose job or photo shop, her upper lip looks weird. Nevertheless, she looks nice in this picture.




Her body looks sculpted.  I know I would definitely consider getting sculpting if I had the cash flow like she does.  I do think she looks really good.  I am not always a fan of Nene, but I think she wears what she feels comfortable in and almost always she looks good.  Again, for her size and shape.


----------



## Ladybug09

djsmom said:


> She jut posted this swimsuit photo. I can't tell if she got a new nose job or photo shop, her upper lip looks weird. Nevertheless, she looks nice in this picture.



No comment on that pic


----------



## cdtracing

djsmom said:


> She jut posted this swimsuit photo. I can't tell if she got a new nose job or photo shop, her upper lip looks weird. Nevertheless, she looks nice in this picture.



Her nose does look different.  Wonder if she got another NJ.  I don't think NeNe looks bad; in fact, even as big as she is, she's proportioned & her body looks firm.  Isn't NeNe about 6 ft?  I actually like this suit better than the first one.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Don't think she looks bad either.


----------



## DC-Cutie

oddly enough, I think Phaedra looks worse in bathing suits than NeNe.  NeNe seems solid, while Phaedra is just butt and gut.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Nene is tall, so although she has weight on her, she can carry it. Up to a certain degree. Phaedra and Kandi are not tall. It's harder to carry weight over a certain poundage and still look good. Then you start looking sloppy, especially if you don't know how to camouflage it.


----------



## addisonshopper

DC-Cutie said:


> oddly enough, I think Phaedra looks worse in bathing suits than NeNe.  NeNe seems solid, while Phaedra is just butt and gut.




Butt and gutt [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> oddly enough, I think Phaedra looks worse in bathing suits than NeNe.  NeNe seems solid, while Phaedra is just butt and gut.



Boggles my mid, why she still looks like she is pregant; yet she had the yongest damn near 3yrs ago. That is not cute!


----------



## Sassys

Real Housewives of Atlanta Cynthia Bailey Says She and Peter Thomas Are Separated: I'm 'Taking Some Time to Myself'

http://www.people.com/people/mobile/article/0,,21009918,00.html


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kenya and Matt are done


----------



## Sassys

dc-cutie said:


> kenya and matt are done



smh.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I didn't give them much hope anyways


----------



## DC-Cutie

Apparently they got into a big argument while on vacation.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Apparently they got into a big argument while on vacation.



Kenya Moore survived a nightmare vacation, and a blowout argument with her boyfriend before they finally broke things off.


The 'Real Housewives of Atlanta' star's now ex-bf, Matt Jordan, announced their breakup, but left out the details of their Memorial Day weekend in Mexico ... where, according to sources close to the couple, they got into a huge dispute. We're told Kenya locked herself in their hotel room, but Matt got mad and "kicked the door in and broke it."


When he got in, the argument got more heated -- he repeatedly called her "*****" and "c***" ... according to our sources.


We're told they actually flew back to Atlanta on the same flight, but Kenya changed their seats. Once they landed, Matt grabbed her luggage ... and to avoid a scene, Kenya went back to her place with him. But things blew up again when he dumped her bag on the driveway, and that was it.


We're told it never got physical, but Kenya was fed up with the verbal abuse ... and pulled the plug on the relationship. We've reached out to Matt, but no word back yet.

tmz


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Kenya and Matt are done



how shocking!!! 



DC-Cutie said:


> Apparently they got into a big argument while on vacation.



like the ones before him - i bet he got tired of the job with little to no pay!!


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Kenya Moore survived a nightmare vacation, and a blowout argument with her boyfriend before they finally broke things off.
> 
> 
> The 'Real Housewives of Atlanta' star's now ex-bf, Matt Jordan, announced their breakup, but left out the details of their Memorial Day weekend in Mexico ... where, according to sources close to the couple, they got into a huge dispute. We're told Kenya locked herself in their hotel room, *but Matt got mad and "kicked the door in and broke it."
> 
> 
> When he got in, the argument got more heated -- he repeatedly called her "*****" and "c***" ... according to our sources.*
> 
> 
> We're told they actually flew back to Atlanta on the same flight, but Kenya changed their seats. Once they landed, Matt grabbed her luggage ... and to avoid a scene, Kenya went back to her place with him. But things blew up again when he dumped her bag on the driveway, and that was it.
> 
> 
> We're told it never got physical, but Kenya was fed up with the verbal abuse ... and pulled the plug on the relationship. We've reached out to Matt, but no word back yet.
> 
> tmz






yep!  sounds like a "***** better have my money" moment!!!     and she was "fed up with the verbal abuse" suggests this was not the first time and yet she not only goes on vacation with him but continued to suggest their relationship was sooooo wonderful and he was "the one"!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Right about now, Walter isn't looking too bad....


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> how shocking!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *like the ones before him - i bet he got tired of the job with little to no pay!!*



:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## Ladybug09

another one got away! LOL


----------



## Sassys

Next stop for Kenya will be Couples Therapy or some sort of therapy show


----------



## cdtracing

Sassys said:


> Kenya Moore survived a nightmare vacation, and a blowout argument with her boyfriend before they finally broke things off.
> 
> 
> The 'Real Housewives of Atlanta' star's now ex-bf, Matt Jordan, announced their breakup, but left out the details of their Memorial Day weekend in Mexico ... where, according to sources close to the couple, they got into a huge dispute. We're told Kenya locked herself in their hotel room, but Matt got mad and "kicked the door in and broke it."
> 
> 
> When he got in, the argument got more heated -- he repeatedly called her "*****" and "c***" ... according to our sources.
> 
> 
> We're told they actually flew back to Atlanta on the same flight, but Kenya changed their seats. Once they landed, Matt grabbed her luggage ... and to avoid a scene, Kenya went back to her place with him. But things blew up again when he dumped her bag on the driveway, and that was it.
> 
> 
> We're told it never got physical, but Kenya was fed up with the verbal abuse ... and pulled the plug on the relationship. We've reached out to Matt, but no word back yet.
> 
> tmz





bag-princess said:


> how shocking!!!
> 
> 
> 
> like the ones before him - i bet he got tired of the job with little to no pay!!





No big surprise.  A man can only take so much crazy Kenya.  She's says she was tired of the verbal abuse....she's verbally abusive herself.    He never struck me as the brightest light on the Christmas tree in the first place.  Sounds like he got fed up with her sh*t.  I think he may have dodged a huge bullet!


----------



## cdtracing

Sassys said:


> Next stop for Kenya will be Couples Therapy or some sort of therapy show


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Next stop for Kenya will be Couples Therapy or some sort of therapy show





   oh lawd!!!  i can see it!!!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> oh lawd!!!  i can see it!!!



Oh, it's coming. I can feel it. Unless Bravo won't let her do another network.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Oh, it's coming. I can feel it. Unless Bravo won't let her do another network.





has filming already begun for the new season?  i could see her trying to use this as her new story - the face and advocate of women in abusive relationships and how she doesn't want it to happen to anyone else!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> has filming already begun for the new season?  i could see her trying to use this as her new story - the face and advocate of women in abusive relationships and how she doesn't want it to happen to anyone else!



:lolots::giggles:


----------



## cdtracing

bag-princess said:


> has filming already begun for the new season?  i could see her trying to use this as her new story - the face and advocate of women in abusive relationships and how she doesn't want it to happen to anyone else!



:lolots: OMG!!  I can so see her doing this!!!

Maybe Bravo should come up with it's own therapy show.  They can call it Housewives Rehab.  They have plenty of candidates for the first season.


----------



## bag-princess

cdtracing said:


> :lolots: OMG!!  I can so see her doing this!!!
> 
> Maybe Bravo should come up with it's own therapy show.  They can call it Housewives Rehab.  They have plenty of candidates for the first season.






of course she would do it!  what other story does she have without Matt and the love castle she was building for him and their future babies???


----------



## Graw

Ladybug09 said:


> another one got away! LOL




It's painful to watch her date all these men who all come to the same conclusion.  



Sassys said:


> Next stop for Kenya will be Couples Therapy or some sort of therapy show




Definitely!  Marriage boot camp even though they weren't married.


----------



## bag-princess

Graw said:


> *It's painful to watch her date all these men who all come to the same conclusion.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely!  Marriage boot camp even though they weren't married.





oh i am sure it is very painful for these men "dating" her.  me seeing her make a fool of herself - no not so much!:okay:


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The aftermath will for sure play out for the next season.


----------



## swags

Matt looked like he could be a little crazy to me. I think Kenya wanted to flaunt a younger lover but crazy cancels out anything else. I could be wrong, I thought his reaction to the older guys egging him on was a bit extreme.


----------



## Sassys

swags said:


> Matt looked like he could be a little crazy to me. I think Kenya wanted to flaunt a younger lover but crazy cancels out anything else. I could be wrong,* I thought his reaction to the older guys egging him on was a bit extreme*.



I agree 100% I thought the conversation was so strange. In order to get to know someone, you have to ask them questions. I can't stand when men get out of hand if you ask them a few questions.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I agree 100% I thought the conversation was so strange. In order to get to know someone, you have to ask them questions. I can't stand when men get out of hand if you ask them a few questions.



that was the STRANGEST thing ever!  I was like I know good and hell well these grown arse men aren't sitting around talking to him like a kid (even though he is younger).  Especially Peter, with his old Uncle Remus Song of the South looking self 

Then Matt huffed and puffed his nostrils, so yeah, he was pissed


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> that was the STRANGEST thing ever!  I was like I know good and hell well these grown arse men aren't sitting around talking to him like a kid (even though he is younger).  Especially Peter, with his old Uncle Remus Song of the South looking self
> 
> Then Matt huffed and puffed his nostrils, so yeah, he was pissed



All they did was ask him a question and I can't believe he was acting like that.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> All they did was ask him a question and I can't believe he was acting like that.



As Chris would say 'acting butt hurt'


----------



## Ladybug09

I don't understand why all of her breakups have to be so angry and end in fighting and orders of protection. 

If things aren't working out, spit up and go you're separate ways. Geez!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> I don't understand why all of her breakups have to be so angry and end in fighting and orders of protection.
> 
> If things aren't working out, spit up and go you're separate ways. Geez!



Common denominator...


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Common denominator...



Bingo!


----------



## cdtracing

Ladybug09 said:


> I don't understand why all of her breakups have to be so angry and end in fighting and orders of protection.
> 
> If things aren't working out, spit up and go you're separate ways. Geez!



If so many different people all come to the same conclusion about a person, the problem is usually that person.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Common denominator...





exactly!!!  kenya is the problem! but she of course lays all the blame on other people.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Walter seemed OK.. everybody liked him.  But he wasn't for Kenya's BS storyline.  He wasn't rude to her, he just had to let her know.  Then she turned it around on him...  we she tried, since nobody believed they were actually dating - LOL


----------



## pinky7129

I understand everyone saying Kenya is the common denominator and problem, but is that the same thing we would say to any other regular woman who keeps dating frogs until she finds her prince?

At what point did dating and breaking up with multiple men for a woman make her the issue and not incompatibility?


----------



## Cherrasaki

swags said:


> Matt looked like he could be a little crazy to me. I think Kenya wanted to flaunt a younger lover but crazy cancels out anything else. I could be wrong, I thought his reaction to the older guys egging him on was a bit extreme.



I think you're right Matt was probably a little crazy too. But when it comes to Kenya I think she attracts certain kinds of ppl.  What guy is going to put up with Kenya's craziness and B.S. for very long? I think in the beginning when her relationships are new and Kenya is on her best behavior things go well but as soon as the crazy starts coming out that's when they end up fleeing the cuckoos nest! :greengrin:


----------



## Sassys

pinky7129 said:


> I understand everyone saying Kenya is the common denominator and problem, but is that the same thing we would say to any other regular woman who keeps dating frogs until she finds her prince?
> 
> At what point did dating and breaking up with multiple men for a woman make her the issue and not incompatibility?



But she can't even get along with men who don't date her. She got into it with Peter. She talked smack about Kim's husband. She got into it with Tammy's nephew. She also can't get along with women. She is a nasty person who does not own to her crap.


----------



## DC-Cutie

pinky7129 said:


> I understand everyone saying Kenya is the common denominator and problem, but is that the same thing we would say to any other regular woman who keeps dating frogs until she finds her prince?
> 
> At what point did dating and breaking up with multiple men for a woman make her the issue and not incompatibility?





Sassys said:


> But she can't even get along with men who don't date her. She got into it with Peter. She talked smack about Kim's husband. She got into it with Tammy's nephew. She also can't get along with women. She is a nasty person who does not own to her crap.



she doesn't get along well with people... just animals.

What I find most interesting about Kenya is that she has managed to talk trash junk about everybody's HUSBAND, all the while they have what she wants a HUSBAND.  Now even if Peter, Greg, Apollo, Chris and Todd aren't what she deems as husband quality, the fact still remains that they all managed to make it down the aisle, while she's still going through it with various men.  

Yes, we all kiss the frog until we find out Prince.  But that doesn't mean they all end bad and we all say they are to blame.  That's Kenya's claim - it's them, not her.

I'm still giddy she got played on Millionaire Matchmaker.  Serves her right!~


----------



## Ladybug09

Ladybug09 said:


> I don't understand why all of her breakups have to be so angry and end in fighting and orders of protection.
> 
> If things aren't working out, spit up and go you're separate ways. Geez!


Yikes  all kind of typos

Sent from my SM-N910V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Ladybug09

pinky7129 said:


> I understand everyone saying Kenya is the common denominator and problem, but is that the same thing we would say to any other regular woman who keeps dating frogs until she finds her prince?
> 
> At what point did dating and breaking up with multiple men for a woman make her the issue and not incompatibility?


It's HOW her rship have ended...

Sent from my SM-N910V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> But she can't even get along with men who don't date her. She got into it with Peter. She talked smack about Kim's husband. She got into it with Tammy's nephew. She also can't get along with women. She is a nasty person who does not own to her crap.


All of this.



DC-Cutie said:


> she doesn't get along well with people... just animals.
> 
> What I find most interesting about Kenya is that she has managed to talk trash junk about everybody's HUSBAND, all the while they have what she wants a HUSBAND.  Now even if Peter, Greg, Apollo, Chris and Todd aren't what she deems as husband quality, the fact still remains that they all managed to make it down the aisle, while she's still going through it with various men.
> 
> Yes, we all kiss the frog until we find out Prince.  But that doesn't mean they all end bad and we all say they are to blame.  That's Kenya's claim - it's them, not her.



This too!

Sent from my SM-N910V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cdtracing

Sassys said:


> But *she can't even get along with men who don't date her.* She got into it with Peter. She talked smack about Kim's husband. She got into it with Tammy's nephew.* She also can't get along with women. She is a nasty person who does not own to her crap.*



ITA!  Kenya is not a "plays well with others".  She can't get along with anyone but blames everyone for all the problems.  The common denominator is Kenya.  She has way too much Cray-Cray for anyone to deal with for any extended period of time.


----------



## bag-princess

pinky7129 said:


> I understand everyone saying Kenya is the common denominator and problem, *but is that the same thing we would say to any other regular woman who keeps dating frogs until she finds her prince?*
> 
> At what point did dating and breaking up with multiple men for a woman make her the issue and not incompatibility?




yes it is!!  have you seen kenya in action???  if the women act like her all the time - hell yea!!  they are the common denominator too!! 





Sassys said:


> But she can't even get along with men who don't date her. She got into it with Peter. She talked smack about Kim's husband. She got into it with Tammy's nephew. She also can't get along with women. *She is a nasty person who does not own to her crap.*




yes she is just nasty!!!  and it is always the other person that is causing the drama - no her.  she is so delusional!




DC-Cutie said:


> *she doesn't get along well with people... just animals.*
> 
> What I find most interesting about Kenya is that she has managed to talk trash junk about everybody's HUSBAND, all the while they have what she wants a HUSBAND.  Now even if Peter, Greg, Apollo, Chris and Todd aren't what she deems as husband quality, the fact still remains that they all managed to make it down the aisle, while she's still going through it with various men.
> 
> Yes, we all kiss the frog until we find out Prince.  But that doesn't mean they all end bad and we all say they are to blame.  That's Kenya's claim - it's them, not her.
> 
> I'm still giddy she got played on Millionaire Matchmaker.  Serves her right!~






the ONLY "people" she gets along with is Brandon - and that is because he kisses her butt and thinks she is everything and poses no threat to her at all!  she probably lets him play in her closet and that keeps him happy!

she talks about all the husbands because she is jealous!  she wants one soooo badly and can't even buy one because of her attitude.


----------



## Sassys

Also, let's not forget how many fights Kenya has started:

1. Pajama party brawl
2. Miami brawl 
3. Reunion fight where she was dragged to the floor
4. With Brandi on Celebrity Apprentice
5. With Vivica Fox on Celebrity Apprentice
6. Reunion fight with Phaedra
7. Fight with Nene at charity event


----------



## DC-Cutie

Now I see why her mom wouldn't answer the door.


----------



## cdtracing

DC-Cutie said:


> Now I see why her mom wouldn't answer the door.


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> Now I see why her mom wouldn't answer the door.



OMG, you almost killed me. I literally choked on my smoothie reading this


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Now I see why her mom wouldn't answer the door.





[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Ginger Tea

DC-Cutie said:


> Now I see why her mom wouldn't answer the door.




Yes. I can see her behaving like Tia Mowery in the movie Baggage Claim, when she yelled through the door to get in, while Trey Songz was in the apartment with Paula Patton.


----------



## floatinglili

I liked Matt much, much better than silly old Walter.

I thought Matt gave it a red hot go and I am genuinely sorry for both of them that it didn't work out for him with Kenya.


----------



## Sassys

Has NeNe Leakes had another nose job? Real Housewives of Atlanta star sparks surgery speculation after unveiling new look

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ulation-unveiling-new-look.html#ixzz4BklULNpE


----------



## cdtracing

Sassys said:


> Has NeNe Leakes had another nose job? Real Housewives of Atlanta star sparks surgery speculation after unveiling new look
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ulation-unveiling-new-look.html#ixzz4BklULNpE



Sure looks like it.  Her nose has a completely different shape now.


----------



## Ladybug09

She definitely had another nose job. It looks like Tamar Braxtons....

looks like she also messed with the eyes and lips a bit.


----------



## Longchamp

In the daily mail article was this quote...

She was earning 2 million dollars per episode at one point, which makes her by far the highest paid Housewife out of all the franchises.

Please tell me this was misprint and should have read per season. But my gawd, even that is too much.

















Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ulation-unveiling-new-look.html#ixzz4BlQLVJzP 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Sassys

Longchamp said:


> In the daily mail article was this quote...
> 
> She was earning 2 million dollars per episode at one point, which makes her by far the highest paid Housewife out of all the franchises.
> 
> Please tell me this was misprint and should have read per season. But my gawd, even that is too much.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ulation-unveiling-new-look.html#ixzz4BlQLVJzP
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



Daily Mail ALWAYS miss prints things (I swear 5th graders run that place). She was paid $1 million per season (the last season she was on)


----------



## coconutsboston

cdtracing said:


> Sure looks like it.  Her nose has a completely different shape now.



Watching her on WWHL right now, she looks completely different. Not just her nose, her lips too.


----------



## mama13drama99

coconutsboston said:


> Watching her on WWHL right now, she looks completely different. Not just her nose, her lips too.



I noticed her lips too.  She admitted to just being 13 days out from surgery.  She's still experiencing swelling and probably will for a while.


----------



## AECornell

She definitely looks like a heavier Tamar. The eyes and nose look super similar.


----------



## Ladybug09

I'm sorry, but she looks a mess. First nose job wasn't so bad cause she still looked like herself, but she is looking scary.

And I don't know WHYYYYY she's holding on to this blonde hair.

I also think she's doing a lot of lipo to her body.





Ladybug09 said:


> She definitely had another nose job. It looks like Tamar Braxtons....
> 
> looks like she also messed with the eyes and lips a bit.


I'm sorry, but she looks a mess.

http://pagesix.com/2016/06/15/the-new-nene-rhoa-star-gets-more-work-done-on-her-face/


----------



## Jayne1

She had to put filler in her lips because she made her nose so short, there was too much space between her lips and nostrils.  I guess.

From WWHL


----------



## SummerMango

AECornell said:


> She definitely looks like a heavier Tamar. The eyes and nose look super similar.



Yes, I think so too. I did a double take as she does look like Tamar now.


----------



## Graw

What was wrong with her first nose?


----------



## cdtracing

Graw said:


> What was wrong with her first nose?



She didn't like it.


----------



## Sassys

I actually think the new nose looks better  old nose made me think of Burt from sesame street.


----------



## AECornell

I like nose #2. I mean first nose suited her face but her first nose job was successful IMO. Maybe they could have reduced the volume a slight bit more but overall suited her face. Now it just looks odd.

If she was born with that nose it would be one thing, totally normal. But seeing her from original nose to this is odd.


----------



## mama13drama99

She looks like a muppet now, and it's not cute.


----------



## cdtracing

mama13drama99 said:


> She looks like a muppet now, and it's not cute.


  She sure looks different.


----------



## Ladybug09

mama13drama99 said:


> She looks like a muppet now, and it's not cute.


Yup!


----------



## coconutsboston

Jayne1 said:


> She had to put filler in her lips because she made her nose so short, there was too much space between her lips and nostrils.  I guess.
> 
> From WWHL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383338


Oh! I thought she had her lips reduced like J.Lo. Seeing the progression photo, I can't tell though, so you are probably correct.


----------



## junqueprincess

On WWHL she kept doing that thing where she purses her lips open, like when she says Bloop, but now she just looked bizarre doing it. Like something was wrong. I think nose #2 wasn't a real nose job they just pinched the nostrils, and her nose started to elongate into her lip. I like nose #3 and she definitely did something with her lip. I also think she had her upper eyes done. She looks a little "done" now and has lost her exotic quality that fit with her personality.


----------



## cdtracing

junqueprincess said:


> On WWHL she kept doing that thing where she purses her lips open, like when she says Bloop, but now she just looked bizarre doing it. Like something was wrong. I think nose #2 wasn't a real nose job they just pinched the nostrils, and her nose started to elongate into her lip. I like nose #3 and she definitely did something with her lip. I also think she had her upper eyes done. She looks a little "done" now and has lost her exotic quality that fit with her personality.


Her mouth now looks off  & she has definitely done something to her eyes. They look different now.


----------



## Sassys

*EXCLUSIVE: SPOILER ALERT - Fired up Housewives star Kenya Moore throws a tantrum and refuses to leave Food Network's Worst Cooks in America  set after preparing 'an overcooked piece of fish'*

*Real Housewives of Atlanta star Kenya Moore has been eliminated from Food Network's Worst Cooks in America: Celebrity Edition*
*The Detroit-raised reality star held up production on the series for two hours after refusing to leave the set *
*A source said she declared: 'I'm calling my agents and they better fix this s***' while stomping around*
*Chef Burrell criticized Moore for wearing an inappropriate wardrobe and six-inch stilettos in the kitchen*
*During her post-show blow-up, Moore said that Burrell was 'jealous of her beauty' and 'had it out for me the entire time'*
*Donald ***** told Moore during Celebrity Apprentice: 'You're the most evil woman I've ever met in my life'*


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ring-overcooked-piece-fish.html#ixzz4C8UqtyMl 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## junqueprincess

Sassys said:


> *EXCLUSIVE: SPOILER ALERT - Fired up Housewives star Kenya Moore throws a tantrum and refuses to leave Food Network's Worst Cooks in America  set after preparing 'an overcooked piece of fish'*
> 
> *Real Housewives of Atlanta star Kenya Moore has been eliminated from Food Network's Worst Cooks in America: Celebrity Edition*
> *The Detroit-raised reality star held up production on the series for two hours after refusing to leave the set *
> *A source said she declared: 'I'm calling my agents and they better fix this s***' while stomping around*
> *Chef Burrell criticized Moore for wearing an inappropriate wardrobe and six-inch stilettos in the kitchen*
> *During her post-show blow-up, Moore said that Burrell was 'jealous of her beauty' and 'had it out for me the entire time'*
> *Donald ***** told Moore during Celebrity Apprentice: 'You're the most evil woman I've ever met in my life'*
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ring-overcooked-piece-fish.html#ixzz4C8UqtyMl
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



Sounds exactly like the Kenya we know. Poor Anne Burrell.


----------



## bag-princess

junqueprincess said:


> Sounds exactly like the Kenya we know. Poor Anne Burrell.




Her 15 minutes are running out!


----------



## cdtracing

bag-princess said:


> Her 15 minutes are running out!


We can only hope so.  She's gotten so desperate with her demands for attention & all eyes on her.  I hope she exits stage left real soon.


----------



## bag-princess

cdtracing said:


> We can only hope so.  She's gotten so desperate with her demands for attention & all eyes on her.  I hope she exits stage left real soon.




i hope so too but we know this is the only thing she has going for her right now!!  she needs that check despite what she tries to make people believe! 
that is why her storylines are so rachet - she does whatever she can to keep up the drama but is too stupid to realize this does not make people stand in line to want to work with her!


----------



## luckylove

I have never been a fan of Kenya.  I don't think she adds much to the franchise and I am surprised to see her survive another season. To me, neither her personality, nor her desperate antics translates into entertainment value. I find each of her scenes cringeworthy. I think she should step away from the public eye for awhile and get some serious long term therapy. Totally with you in hoping she exits soon!


cdtracing said:


> We can only hope so.  She's gotten so desperate with her demands for attention & all eyes on her.  I hope she exits stage left real soon.


----------



## bag-princess

luckylove said:


> I have never been a fan of Kenya.  I don't think she adds much to the franchise and I am surprised to see her survive another season. *To me, neither her personality, nor her desperate antics translates into entertainment value.* I find each of her scenes cringeworthy. I think she should step away from the public eye for awhile and get some serious long term therapy. Totally with you in hoping she exits soon!



Andy however loves it!!!    the worse she acts the bigger his smile gets!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> Andy however loves it!!!    the worse she acts the bigger his smile gets!



Bafoonery = $$$$$$$$ for him.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Bafoonery = $$$$$$$$ for him.




yes THIS!!!!  the reason why he has that big smile on his face at the reunions!


----------



## rockhollow

I agree with others - Andy thrives on this thing!
He must love all her antics - and the more over the top on the show she is, the happier he must be.

Her behaviour on the show (never mind off show) is outrageous. It hard to believe anyone could act this way to other people. And Andy accepts this, probably encourages it.

On the show,  I almost had some sympathy for her during the Walter affair. Of course this was before all the truths came out about just how and why Walter was on the show - and combined with the more we continued to see about just what Kenya was about - all sympathy was gone.

Kenya should not be on this show - any show for that matter.


----------



## bag-princess

rockhollow said:


> I agree with others - Andy thrives on this thing!
> He must love all her antics - and the more over the top on the show she is, the happier he must be.
> 
> Her behaviour on the show (never mind off show) is outrageous. It hard to believe anyone could act this way to other people. And Andy accepts this, probably encourages it.
> 
> 
> *Kenya should not be on this show - any show for that matter*.





you are preaching to the choir!!!!!


----------



## Graw

Why in the world would she believe Chef Burell is jealous of her?  Whoever doesn't like her is accused of being jealous of her.  I hope someone rescues Kenya because it is clear by her consistent disregard for others, she doesn't get it.


----------



## bag-princess

Graw said:


> Why in the world would she believe Chef Burell is jealous of her?  Whoever doesn't like her is accused of being jealous of her.  I hope someone rescues Kenya because it is clear by her consistent disregard for others, she doesn't get it.




She is delusional!!!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Some more on the latest alleged Kingsley attack http://www.realitytea.com/2016/07/12/kim-richards-accused-conspiracy-cover-latest-kingsley-attack/


----------



## bag-princess

have you guys seen the commercial with kandi and todd as they roll around in the new Chevy Cobalt - i think it was - claiming how much they love it!


----------



## bag-princess

i have seen news that Cynthia will not be returning to the show when the new season starts!  and that she has put the house that she and peter lived in up for sale!   plus she just bought a new home on a lake near atlanta.


http://tamaratattles.com/2016/07/15/cynthia-bailey-moving-on-from-peter-moving-out-of-house/


----------



## Ginger Tea

Well the other shoe dropped and the inevitable occurs...so much for not speaking with Nene bc your man was upset he was called out of his name. You knew that's what he was from jump, but the cameras were rolling and a storyline was needed...


http://m.eonline.com/news/777438/cy...-from-peter-thomas-i-gave-it-all-i-could-give


----------



## sgj99

If I remember correctly this was the first marriage for both of them (she should have married Leon) Peter has several children with different women (that's plural).


----------



## Ginger Tea

Such a waste of time and good money.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys

On the show, the woman that Peter was touching at the club he said was an old friend of his, that he knew for years and worked for him. Now he is changing his story.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> *i have seen news that Cynthia will not be returning to the show when the new season starts!*  and that she has put the house that she and peter lived in up for sale!   plus she just bought a new home on a lake near atlanta.
> 
> 
> http://tamaratattles.com/2016/07/15/cynthia-bailey-moving-on-from-peter-moving-out-of-house/



Peter told Wendy their divorce story will play out next season, so she must still be on the show.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Peter told Wendy their divorce story will play out next season, so she must still be on the show.



not necessarily - it could play out without her on camera.  he still needs a storyline of course!  she doesn't have to be there for that but we shall see how it goes down.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> not necessarily - it could play out without her on camera.  he still needs a storyline of course!  she doesn't have to be there for that but we shall see how it goes down.



I want both of them gone! Woman who are just blind to their useless husbands, make my head hurt.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> *I want both of them gone! *Woman who are just blind to their useless husbands, make my head hurt.



THIS!!!  there is no need for either of them and if she really is not returning we don't need to see him!

and didn't he lie and try to pimp out the idea that Bravo was interested in doing a show with all the men behind the women!   he was all over giving interviews about this happening.


----------



## bag-princess

Dang!!! Ed done filed for Divorce!!!! [emoji33][emoji33]

Ed Hartwell Files For Divorce From Pregnant Wife Keshia Knight Pulliam After 7 Months Of Marriage 


http://******/2amniMx


----------



## Ginger Tea

That's a blasted shame. Waste of time and money. There's a big age difference between the two and you date for four months and get married? Really? In four months how can you possibly say I have solid knowledge of who this person is? 

Ed's been around the block and up and down the street. Keisha's first marriage and you do it Hollywood Style...four months, age difference, one already has baggage, pregnant, paternity test, really?, now divorce. Just sad and scandalous.


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> That's a blasted shame. Waste of time and money. There's a big age difference between the two and you date for four months and get married? Really? In four months how can you possibly say I have solid knowledge of who this person is?
> 
> *Ed's been around the block and up and down the street.* Keisha's first marriage and you do it Hollywood Style...four months, age difference, one already has baggage, pregnant, paternity test, really?, now divorce. Just sad and scandalous.




ITA with you about Ed - that is why everyone was so shocked that she married him!   she should have listened to Lisa!  i guess was being generous when i said they would last a year!  i think she was one of those rare women who wanted to be married before she had a baby!


----------



## Ginger Tea

In the words of the Timex Social Club song from back when called, Rumors..."can’t go no place without somebody pointin’ a finger
I can’t show my face cause when it comes to rumors I’m a dead ringer

It seems from rumors I just can’t get away
I bet there’ll even be rumors floatin’ around on Judgment Day
I’ll think I’ll write my congressman and tell him to pass a bill
For the next time they catch somebody startin’ rumors, shoot to kill"



http://www.etonline.com/news/194288...id_divorce_drama_shoots_down_cheating_rumors/


----------



## bag-princess

well looks like the rumors were indeed true about him cheating on her!


----------



## Ginger Tea

You get up in the morning, leave the house, and then call me and say you filed for divorce? 

You big, old, broke down, joker!


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> You get up in the morning, leave the house, and then call me and say you filed for divorce?
> 
> You big, old, broke down, joker!





[emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Graw

Ginger Tea said:


> http://www.etonline.com/news/194288...id_divorce_drama_shoots_down_cheating_rumors/



That was painful to watch.  My heart goes out to her.  They were together less than a year and he was already unfaithful.  We hear what we want to hear, she heard his apology and forgave his cheating in the beginning of their marriage.  He did her a favor, better to know now then to find out you have a disease.


----------



## swags

I feel bad for her. Hope she finds someone worthy of her in the future.


----------



## bag-princess

Graw said:


> That was painful to watch.  My heart goes out to her.  They were together less than a year and he was already unfaithful.  We hear what we want to hear, she heard his apology and forgave his cheating in the beginning of their marriage.  *He did her a favor,* better to know now then to find out you have a disease.



ITA!!  she can pull herself together before the baby arrives and put his sorry ass behind her!!! 
i think it might be true what a lot of people are saying - he thought he would get his hands on some of her money and she was smarter than him!  when he realized he would not he filed for divorce with that old excuse of "that baby isn't mine!"


----------



## Graw

bag-princess said:


> ITA!!  she can pull herself together before the baby arrives and put his sorry ass behind her!!!
> i think it might be true what a lot of people are saying - he thought he would get his hands on some of her money and she was smarter than him!  when he realized he would not he filed for divorce with that old excuse of "that baby isn't mine!"



Him saying the baby isn't his should make her feel so much better, because he is showing her who he is.  She will never feel like she lost a great guy.  He cheated on her and has the nerve to create a dialogue about a paternity test, that is nonsense he will have to live with.  The only thing that could make this worse is if he demands the Maury show to perform the test.


----------



## Sassys

Graw said:


> Him saying the baby isn't his should make her feel so much better, because he is showing her who he is.  *She will never feel like she lost a great guy.  He cheated on her and has the nerve to create a dialogue about a paternity test, that is nonsense he will have to live with. * The only thing that could make this worse is if he demands the Maury show to perform the test.



How do you know, she didn't cheat? Why do we always assume the woman is telling the truth?


----------



## mama13drama99

[emoji15]...lemme go before I say the wrong thing (especially when the questions weren't asked of me!).


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> How do you know, she didn't cheat? Why do we always assume the woman is telling the truth?


----------



## Graw

We can not assume, but he doesn't think she has been unfaithful.  He needs to be 100% sure that is his daughter.  



Sassys said:


> How do you know, she didn't cheat? Why do we always assume the woman is telling the truth?


Ed Hartwell      

http://pagesix.com/2016/07/28/the-real-reason-ed-hartwell-split-from-keshia-knight-pulliam/

“I can’t say she’s been unfaithful. I can say she’s stayed out, she’s not came home, she’s went out-of-town … for three days, I don’t know what’s going on. I can say that,” he said. “I can’t say she was unfaithful. I can say she wanted to get in vitro, I can say she wanted to do some things to make sure she got pregnant. I just want to make sure it is mine.”


----------



## bag-princess

Graw said:


> We can not assume, but he doesn't think she has been unfaithful.  He needs to be 100% sure that is his daughter.
> 
> 
> Ed Hartwell
> 
> http://pagesix.com/2016/07/28/the-real-reason-ed-hartwell-split-from-keshia-knight-pulliam/
> 
> “I can’t say she’s been unfaithful. I can say she’s stayed out, she’s not came home, she’s went out-of-town … for three days, I don’t know what’s going on. I can say that,” he said. “I can’t say she was unfaithful. I can say she wanted to get in vitro, I can say she wanted to do some things to make sure she got pregnant. I just want to make sure it is mine.”





boy please!!!

as if he was in bed every saturday night by 9 so that he would not be late for sunday school the next day!   as Scrappy says - "ya' feel me!"


----------



## rockhollow

Nene and another nose. I hardly even recognized her on WWHL.
Agree with lots others, she look like Tamar - even more so if you watch the section.
That little nose does not suit her face. She does say she's only 13 days post surgery, so it was still swollen and will go down - it too small already!
Any smaller and we're getting into Jackson territory.


----------



## Graw

bag-princess said:


> boy please!!!
> 
> as if he was in bed every saturday night by 9 so that he would not be late for sunday school the next day!   as Scrappy says - "ya' feel me!"


I was shocked he provided a media outlet with an interview.  His interview makes him look worse.



rockhollow said:


> View attachment 3425214
> 
> 
> Nene and another nose. I hardly even recognized her on WWHL.
> Agree with lots others, she look like Tamar - even more so if you watch the section.
> That little nose does not suit her face. She does say she's only 13 days post surgery, so it was still swollen and will go down - it too small already!
> Any smaller and we're getting into Jackson territory.



I think she is becoming another jackson.  Why has her skin tone changed as well?


----------



## Ladybug09

Ginger Tea said:


> That's a blasted shame. Waste of time and money. There's a big age difference between the two and you date for four months and get married? Really? In four months how can you possibly say I have solid knowledge of who this person is?
> 
> Ed's been around the block and up and down the street. Keisha's first marriage and you do it Hollywood Style...four months, age difference, one already has baggage, pregnant, paternity test, really?, now divorce. Just sad and scandalous.


Agreed.


bag-princess said:


> ITA with you about Ed - that is why everyone was so shocked that she married him!   she should have listened to Lisa!  i guess was being generous when i said they would last a year!  i think she was one of those rare women who wanted to be married before she had a baby!



It's not a rarity. There are many women out there who want to be married before having their children. Being a single mom is not like Hollywood trie to make it out to be.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> 
> It's not a rarity. There are many women out there who want to be married before having their children. Being a single mom is not like Hollywood trie to make it out to be.



I think it's very rare especially when it comes to what is shown on tv!  Of course it's not how they portray it but that doesn't stop them from giving these women airtime.


----------



## Ginger Tea

She's not looking bad...

http://www.etonline.com/news/192358_nene_leakes_looks_completely_unrecognizable_a_swimsuit/


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> She's not looking bad...
> 
> http://www.etonline.com/news/192358_nene_leakes_looks_completely_unrecognizable_a_swimsuit/





i agree!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I just nene to work on her wig situation


----------



## limom

Holy crap! who is this girl on the balcony?


----------



## Ginger Tea

DC-Cutie said:


> I just nene to work on her wig situation



Yeah, what is that about? Don't get why she keeps dropping the ball on that.


----------



## bag-princess

*RHOA’s Kenya Moore Slammed After Boyfriend Calls Her Out Online*


On Monday, Matt Jordan, the 28 year old boyfriend of “Real Housewives of Atlanta” star, Kenya Moore (45), took to Instagram to call her out for trying to trick him into doing something he wasn’t prepared for. Matt blasted her and posted a picture of Kenya’s ‘Moore Manor’ Georgia home to let his fans know what she was up to and after that, folks were all over social media slamming Kenya. See what caused all the ruckus…


Apparently Kenya and Matt were supposed to be meeting to work out some problems they'd been having in their relationship, *but when he pulled up to her home to talk, he realized that she actually wanted him to film a scene on RHOA*. He didn't like that she tried to pull a fast one on him, so he called her out on IG for it. Here is what he posted.......

_“I know I wasn’t the best man all the time,” he wrote. “I told myself I wasn’t going to leave LA but my queen asked me to come back, So we can celebrate my birthday and work out our relationship issues together. And I pull up to the crib whole freaking production team cameras and microphones everywhere I think at some point we have to separate reality and reality TV.”_


http://www.iloveoldschoolmusic.com/...oyfriend-calls-her-out-online-see-why/?kkpg=2


----------



## Ginger Tea

She is so annoying. Stop playing these games with everyone and get the help needed...from a therapist. #soscrewedupinthehead


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> She is so annoying. Stop playing these games with everyone and get the help needed...from a therapist. #soscrewedupinthehead





ITA with you - she annoys me to no end!!   she was the reason i ditched all of last season - and i am debating if i want to watch this season as long as she is around. 
i don't know what happened with the therapist she was supposedly seeing but i can imagine that she would try their patience as well.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> ITA with you - she annoys me to no end!!   she was the reason i ditched all of last season - and i am debating if i want to watch this season as long as she is around.
> i don't know what happened with the therapist she was supposedly seeing but i can imagine that she would try their patience as well.



Besides sociopath killers; I have never seen such an evil person like Kenya. It all can't be because of her mother issues. I just don't get why someone can be that messed up, when you are given so many opportunities in life.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> *Besides sociopath killers*; I have never seen such an evil person like Kenya. It all can't be because of her mother issues. I just don't get why someone can be that messed up, when you are given so many opportunities in life.




omg Sassys - you made me laugh so hard i forgot what i was going to say!!!!  (i need my hand slapping LOL smilie back!)

oh yea - i know situations effect us all differently but ITA with you about her issues!  i have seen people go through so much more horrible family issues than her and still grow to be fabulous well adjusted people.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Blasted Delusional. Grow up and realize the woman wants nothing to do with you and her sister, your aunt, doesn't feel that you should be pushing yourself into the situation any further, for whatever reason(s). No one wants to openly say why she disowned you. 

Okay. That may be an ugly reality, but it is reality. You were able to accomplish things, whatever they are, without her. That should make you look in the mirror and say positive things about yourself. 

But Noooo, this one tears other people down, starts trouble, antagonizes people and feel and think there should be no reprisals for her action. You alienate people and she wonders why she's still alone. 

Ain't nobody(in their right mind, man or woman) got time for that!


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> Blasted Delusional. Grow up and realize the woman wants nothing to do with you and her sister, your aunt, doesn't feel that you should be pushing yourself into the situation any further, for whatever reason(s). No one wants to openly say why she disowned you.
> 
> Okay. *That may be an ugly reality, but it is reality. *You were able to accomplish things, whatever they are, without her. That should make you look in the mirror and say positive things about yourself.
> 
> But Noooo, this one tears other people down, starts trouble, antagonizes people and feel and think there should be no reprisals for her action. You alienate people and she wonders why she's still alone.
> 
> Ain't nobody(in their right mind, man or woman) got time for that!





THIS!!!   it is what it is!  grow up and let it go.  it's funny how she never wanted to discuss her mother until she had no more storyline and needed something to get her some airtime!   going to the woman's house with a full crew and camera's!   as you said - ain't nobody got time for that!


----------



## Ginger Tea

Now, I disown you, want nothing to do with you, and you think ambushing my front door with cameras is going to make me open the door and we engage in dialogue? 

Delusional!


----------



## cdtracing

Ginger Tea said:


> Blasted Delusional. Grow up and realize the woman wants nothing to do with you and her sister, your aunt, doesn't feel that you should be pushing yourself into the situation any further, for whatever reason(s). *No one wants to openly say why she disowned you*.
> 
> Okay. That may be an ugly reality, but it is reality. You were able to accomplish things, whatever they are, without her. That should make you look in the mirror and say positive things about yourself.
> 
> But Noooo, this one tears other people down, starts trouble, antagonizes people and feel and think there should be no reprisals for her action. *You alienate people and she wonders why she's still alone. *
> 
> *Ain't nobody(in their right mind, man or woman) got time for that*!




I literally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 reading this!!!!  Totally agree with everything you said!!  This needed a love button!!


----------



## Sassys

Real Housewives of Atlanta's Cynthia Bailey and Peter Thomas sell Atlanta home amid divorce

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Atlanta-home-amid-divorce.html#ixzz4GwxLW73o


----------



## DC-Cutie

I always liked her house.  It was a nice size with great finishes


----------



## Ladybug09

Didn't she have the house before him????


----------



## Longchamp

I liked her house too.  Run Cynthia and don't look back.  You don't know what you're missing.


----------



## Sassys

*EXCLUSIVE: Real Housewives of Atlanta star NeNe Leakes is threatened by the IRS who says it will seize her assets if she doesn't pay $824,000 in taxes*

*Former Real Housewives of Atlanta star NeNe Leakes was hit with a tax Lien on July 22 in Georgia court *
*The IRS accuses of refusing to pay a total of $824,366.01 in back taxes for the year 2014*
*If she doesn’t pay, the IRS says it will begin the process of seizing her assets and property to collect on her debt *
*In 2014, Leakes appeared on the 18th season of Dancing with the Stars - where she placed seventh*
*That same year, she announced the launch of The NeNe Leakes Collection on the Home Shopping Network*
*Leakes made headlines earlier this year she announced she would not be appearing on the upcoming ninth season of Real Housewives of Atlanta*


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-doesn-t-pay-824-000-taxes.html#ixzz4HhZYJdqo 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Longchamp

^^^That surprises me.  I thought she was more responsible than that...or smarter. 
Not paying your taxes seems to be pretty common among the house wives and their hubbies.


----------



## Graw

Sassys said:


> Besides sociopath killers; I have never seen such an evil person like Kenya. It all can't be because of her mother issues. I just don't get why someone can be that messed up, when you are given so many opportunities in life.



It is terrible.  I hope something good can come from this.  Perhaps someone is watching the show and considering not having a relationship with their child and they think twice, instead they are in their childs life as a result of watching her.



bag-princess said:


> omg Sassys - you made me laugh so hard i forgot what i was going to say!!!!  (i need my hand slapping LOL smilie back!)
> 
> oh yea - i know situations effect us all differently but ITA with you about her issues!  i have seen people go through so much more horrible family issues than her and still grow to be fabulous well adjusted people.



She refuses to let it go.  



Ginger Tea said:


> Blasted Delusional. Grow up and realize the woman wants nothing to do with you and her sister, your aunt, doesn't feel that you should be pushing yourself into the situation any further, for whatever reason(s). No one wants to openly say why she disowned you.
> 
> Okay. That may be an ugly reality, but it is reality. You were able to accomplish things, whatever they are, without her. That should make you look in the mirror and say positive things about yourself.
> 
> But Noooo, this one tears other people down, starts trouble, antagonizes people and feel and think there should be no reprisals for her action. You alienate people and she wonders why she's still alone.
> 
> Ain't nobody(in their right mind, man or woman) got time for that!


No one at all, except Bravo because it is profitable.  She is on the show because of her antics.


----------



## Graw

Sassys said:


> *EXCLUSIVE: Real Housewives of Atlanta star NeNe Leakes is threatened by the IRS who says it will seize her assets if she doesn't pay $824,000 in taxes*
> 
> *Former Real Housewives of Atlanta star NeNe Leakes was hit with a tax Lien on July 22 in Georgia court *
> *The IRS accuses of refusing to pay a total of $824,366.01 in back taxes for the year 2014*
> *If she doesn’t pay, the IRS says it will begin the process of seizing her assets and property to collect on her debt *
> *In 2014, Leakes appeared on the 18th season of Dancing with the Stars - where she placed seventh*
> *That same year, she announced the launch of The NeNe Leakes Collection on the Home Shopping Network*
> *Leakes made headlines earlier this year she announced she would not be appearing on the upcoming ninth season of Real Housewives of Atlanta*
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-doesn-t-pay-824-000-taxes.html#ixzz4HhZYJdqo
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



Perhaps she will be on the next season of RHOA.  It doesn't matter she is Rich *&^%$!


----------



## mari_merry

Sassys said:


> * NeNe Leakes is threatened by the IRS who says it will seize her assets if she doesn't pay $824,000 in taxes *


----------



## pinky7129

Just read an article where Kenya confirmed she's going through IVF


----------



## MKB0925

Longchamp said:


> ^^^That surprises me.  I thought she was more responsible than that...or smarter.
> Not paying your taxes seems to be pretty common among the house wives and their hubbies.



Yes...why is that? Seems like such a lack of common sense!


----------



## Sassys

pinky7129 said:


> Just read an article where Kenya confirmed she's going through IVF



Poor kid, if this happens. The cycle will never end. Kenya will be one of those mother's that is jealous of her child (if its a girl), and treat them like crap.


----------



## rockhollow

Sassys said:


> Poor kid, if this happens. The cycle will never end. Kenya will be one of those mother's that is jealous of her child (if its a girl), and treat them like crap.




yes, poor kid. Sorry, but i can't see Kenya being a good mom, she's too damaged.

I hope we don't have to see her tale of IVF on the show - please no!


----------



## luckylove

rockhollow said:


> yes, poor kid. Sorry, but i can't see Kenya being a good mom, she's too damaged.
> 
> I hope we don't have to see her tale of IVF on the show - please no!



She needs years of therapy before even considering becoming a mom! It starts out innocently enough... Mom to be wants to give her child all the love etc she never got from her mom... In reality, it won't turn out that way for Kenya and any potential child... This makes me very sad to hear she is trying to bring a child into the world. She isn't ready or healthy enough IMHO.


----------



## bag-princess

luckylove said:


> She needs years of therapy before even considering becoming a mom! It starts out innocently enough... Mom to be wants to give her child all the love etc she never got from her mom... In reality, it won't turn out that way for Kenya and any potential child... This makes me very sad to hear she is trying to bring a child into the world. She isn't ready or healthy enough IMHO.


u

She has already had years of therapy supposedly!!!


----------



## swags

I think its selfish of Kenya to do IVF at her age, no husband but plenty of boyfriend drama and fighting not to mention her own issues.
Is Nene a full time cast member this coming season?


----------



## JNH14

swags said:


> Is Nene a full time cast member this coming season?



She should be-she owes the government over $850,000 in back taxes...


----------



## Graw

swags said:


> I think its selfish of Kenya to do IVF at her age, no husband but plenty of boyfriend drama and fighting not to mention her own issues.
> Is Nene a full time cast member this coming season?


With Kenya, its her core.  Her personality, something is off.  If she were 25 or 45 married, single that child would have an uphill battle.



JNH14 said:


> She should be-she owes the government over $850,000 in back taxes...


She is calling Bravo as well type.


----------



## Longchamp

In my best Phaedra voice..Praise Jesus, please don't let Kenya bear a child.


----------



## luckylove

Longchamp said:


> In my best Phaedra voice..Praise Jesus, please don't let Kenya bear a child.



While I completely understand the desire to be a parent, this just spells disaster for any potential child she might have...  (IMHO) it's kind of heartbreaking to imagine.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm a firm believer that although women have the equipment to have children, not all should be mothers. 

She has a nasty disposition.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm a firm believer that although women have the equipment to have children, not all should be mothers.
> 
> She has a nasty disposition.



THIS!!! 

I cringed when I saw her with that cute little Yorkie!  Yea she was all lovey in pics or on tv but I wonder who really took care of it!


----------



## cdtracing

rockhollow said:


> yes, poor kid. Sorry, but i can't see Kenya being a good mom, she's too damaged.
> 
> I hope we don't have to see her tale of IVF on the show - please no!



I feel sorry for any child she brings into the world.  A boy is going to catch hell because of all the failed relationships she's had with men, regardless that those failed relationships were due to HER crazy & a daughter will be constantly held up to her standards of perfection...lose, lose situation no matter what.  She is not happy inside & will continue the cycle of crazy she lives with because she blames everyone else for problems & issues she creates.  I get visions of Mommy Dearest!  Some women have no business having children & this definitely applies to Kenya.


----------



## Sassys

Kenya is 45/46 years old and I don't see her taking sperm from a sperm bank to have a baby. That would be considered a failure to her; that she couldn't find a man, and do it the old fashion way (regardless of marriage). Her pride will not allow her to be mad fun of for getting pregnant from a sperm donor, on top of her age. I don't think we have to worry about her getting pregnant. And, no adoption agency would give her a baby.


----------



## rockhollow

Sassys said:


> Kenya is 45/46 years old and I don't see her taking sperm from a sperm bank to have a baby. That would be considered a failure to her; that she couldn't find a man, and do it the old fashion way (regardless of marriage). Her pride will not allow her to be mad fun of for getting pregnant from a sperm donor, on top of her age. I don't think we have to worry about her getting pregnant. And, no adoption agency would give her a baby.



 yes,  I agree. I don't think we'll really see a baby for Kenya.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

rockhollow said:


> yes, poor kid. Sorry, but i can't see Kenya being a good mom, she's too damaged.
> 
> I hope we don't have to see her tale of IVF on the show - please no!


Nooooooo! I will stop watching this show entirely if this part of her storyline! I cannot take any more medical stuff on ANY of the housewives shows. Just NO


----------



## DiorT

Kroy was cut by the Bills today.


----------



## pinky7129

DiorT said:


> Kroy was cut by the Bills today.



Ouch


----------



## bag-princess

DiorT said:


> Kroy was cut by the Bills today.



  ooooooh!!!  i don't celebrate anyone's misfortune but TMZ had me giggling at what they wrote about this!  that Kim had already beefed up her cold weather wardrobe to make the trips back East to see him play.   what will she do with it all now??   and he had just recently paid 100K for her big 5 year anniversary diamond ring!


----------



## coutureinatl

Guess Nene and Kim need to push for that cross country show that they were suppose to do awhile back. Looks like they both could use the money


----------



## cdtracing

DiorT said:


> Kroy was cut by the Bills today.



That's going to hurt.  He dropped a bundle on her 5th anniversary ring, took her to Turks & Caicos for her birthday, & is footing the bill for all her cosmetic treatments.  I bet he's paying for Brielle's treatments as well.  I guess Bravo will need to raise his pay for Don't Be Tardy since he's going to be around more.


----------



## DiorT

I also read that this is last season for Tardy. She and Brielle should start thinking about actually working.


----------



## bag-princess

DiorT said:


> I also read that this is last season for Tardy. *She and Brielle should start thinking about actually working.*




never gonna happen!!  i bet kim is already trying to find a rich old husband to pimp her out to!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I bet Kim has a burner phone to place SOS texts to Big Poppa, since her money train has come to a stop


----------



## Longchamp

He didn't look good in pre season play, deserved to be cut. Didn't  look like he was fighting for his career.
MMA, watch out.


----------



## bag-princess

Longchamp said:


> He didn't look good in pre season play, deserved to be cut. Didn't  look like he was fighting for his career.
> *MMA, watch out.  *




i bet those guys are just shaking in their boots thinking about him coming their way!


----------



## cdtracing

He's probably tired.  He has to take care of a high maintenance wife & 6 kids, a staff of nannies & a personal chef that Kim needs.  I can't imagine how much debt they have between their house & Kim's spending sprees for whatever strikes her fancy.  I'm sure Kroy is footing the bill for Brielle's PS on top of all of Kim's work.  Not to mention all the ventures she gets involved with.  Her wine venture didn't take off.  Now she's started her own skincare line.  That kind of stuff take money...Kroy's money.  That's a lot of stress.


----------



## bag-princess

cdtracing said:


> He's probably tired.  He has to take care of a high maintenance wife & 6 kids, a staff of nannies & a personal chef that Kim needs.  I can't imagine how much debt they have between their house & Kim's spending sprees for whatever strikes her fancy.  *I'm sure Kroy is footing the bill for Brielle's PS on top of all of Kim's work.  Not to mention all the ventures she gets involved with.  Her wine venture didn't take off.  Now she's started her own skincare line.  That kind of stuff take money...Kroy's money.  That's a lot of stress*.



that is exactly what i think!   she doesn't have any money but she strikes me as the "my money is mine and your money is ours" kind of woman! 
people said that this was going to happen to him - she was going to spend all the little money he had!  i wonder if she will leave him,too!   i can't wait to see what kind of spin will be put on having to move out of that big $$$$$ dream home they built!


----------



## sgj99

DiorT said:


> Kroy was cut by the Bills today.





cdtracing said:


> That's going to hurt.  He dropped a bundle on her 5th anniversary ring, took her to Turks & Caicos for her birthday, & is footing the bill for all her cosmetic treatments.  I bet he's paying for Brielle's treatments as well.  I guess Bravo will need to raise his pay for Don't Be Tardy since he's going to be around more.





cdtracing said:


> He's probably tired.  He has to take care of a high maintenance wife & 6 kids, a staff of nannies & a personal chef that Kim needs.  I can't imagine how much debt they have between their house & Kim's spending sprees for whatever strikes her fancy.  I'm sure Kroy is footing the bill for Brielle's PS on top of all of Kim's work.  Not to mention all the ventures she gets involved with.  Her wine venture didn't take off.  Now she's started her own skincare line.  That kind of stuff take money...Kroy's money.  That's a lot of stress.



Tardy for the Party doesn't make that much money, not enough to afford the lifestyle they live.  Most of the ventures any of these reality "stars" do fail.  the very idea that Kim's skincare line will be successful is a riot!  if your 'good' skin comes from PS and other procedures than why do you think people will buy products from you? Kroy and Kim have spent money like it grew on trees.  I predict a bankruptcy filing down the road.


----------



## JNH14

Kroy made $1.1 million with a cap of $2.33 million in 2012...plus he had a $3.1 signing bonus. In 2013 he was paid $2.4 million. In 2014 he made $2.55 million; and finally in 2015 he was paid a one year contract of $1.5 million for the season. He signed with Buffalo for $885,000...but was cut from the team. This does not count what they are paid for Tardy to the Party. She made $600,000 a year for RHOA, with a $175,000 bonus for doing the reunion shows.  So-between them that's a lot of money! Hopefully they had a good investment planner! He will also receive money as a retiree from the NFL system when he passes a certain age.


----------



## rockhollow

JNH14 said:


> Kroy made $1.1 million with a cap of $2.33 million in 2012...plus he had a $3.1 signing bonus. In 2013 he was paid $2.4 million. In 2014 he made $2.55 million; and finally in 2015 he was paid a one year contract of $1.5 million for the season. He signed with Buffalo for $885,000...but was cut from the team. This does not count what they are paid for Tardy to the Party. She made $600,000 a year for RHOA, with a $175,000 bonus for doing the reunion shows.  So-between them that's a lot of money! Hopefully they had a good investment planner! He will also receive money as a retiree from the NFL system when he passes a certain age.



That's a lot of money, but I bet Kim has spent all they have and more. She just doesn't strike me as someone who would want to make sure they have money for when Kroy couldn't play anymore.
If she spends the way she has while being on housewives and tardy, there won't be any money left.
I wonder how well their marriage will survive if he's broke?
I bet bankruptcy is coming!


----------



## JNH14

For his and the Bierman kids sakes, I hope he was smart and put money aside. I couldn't care less about Kim and her older dAughter as it's all about them....


----------



## swags

I could see her coming back to Housewives.


----------



## cdtracing

sgj99 said:


> Tardy for the Party doesn't make that much money, not enough to afford the lifestyle they live.  Most of the ventures any of these reality "stars" do fail.  the very idea that Kim's skincare line will be successful is a riot!  if your 'good' skin comes from PS and other procedures than why do you think people will buy products from you? *Kroy and Kim have spent money like it grew on trees.  I predict a bankruptcy filing down the road*.



I see one in the future as well.  Kim spends for the now & doesn't worry about the future.



JNH14 said:


> Kroy made $1.1 million with a cap of $2.33 million in 2012...plus he had a $3.1 signing bonus. In 2013 he was paid $2.4 million. In 2014 he made $2.55 million; and finally in 2015 he was paid a one year contract of $1.5 million for the season. He signed with Buffalo for $885,000...but was cut from the team. This does not count what they are paid for Tardy to the Party. She made $600,000 a year for RHOA, with a $175,000 bonus for doing the reunion shows.  So-between them that's a lot of money! Hopefully they had a good investment planner! He will also receive money as a retiree from the NFL system when he passes a certain age.



He's made a lot of money & she made a nice chunk on change from Bravo.  Unfortunately, her pay from Bravo is not enough to support her lifestyle.  She spends money like there's no tomorrow.  Who buys LV luggage for children & infants???  Her wedding cost around a million or so, their house, the furnishings were astronomical, add in cars, over priced jewelry, plastic surgery & all the other cosmetic treatments like Ultherapy, Botox & fillers she & Brielle regularly get, multiple trips to the Caribbean & to LA, designer clothes & accessories, Kim's personal assistants, nannies, a personal chef (cause we all know Kim don't cook), not to mention insurance for Kroy, car insurance for them & Brielle, chiropractors, acupuncture doctors, the list goes on & on.  None of this stuff is cheap & adds up.  She will blow through all the money they have in no time.  And she doesn't strike me as the type to have a personal financial planner, either.  I hope Kroy does & he listened to him.


----------



## cdtracing

JNH14 said:


> For his and the Bierman kids sakes, I hope he was smart and put money aside. I couldn't care less about Kim and her older dAughter as it's all about them....



Kroy adopted both Brielle & Auriana.  While Brielle is over 18, he's still legally & financially responsible for Auriana.  I think Kroy takes his role as father pretty serious & he will take care of Auriana & Brielle.  I pray he has put money away or has some sort of plan for the future.  Kim just says Ask, Believe, & Receive and you'll get whatever you want.  I don't see how she would stay with him once all the money is gone & she has to give up her perks being married to a Pro Football player.  She doesn't strike me as the kind of girl who would go back to living on a budget, not if she can still snag a rich man to pay her bills.


----------



## TC1

The overhaul she's done on her body must be in the hundreds of thousands. She better start hustling, those fit tea and protein shake posts on Instagram aren't going to support her lifestyle.


----------



## JNH14

cdtracing said:


> Kroy adopted both Brielle & Auriana.  While Brielle is over 18, he's still legally & financially responsible for Auriana.  I think Kroy takes his role as father pretty serious & he will take care of Auriana & Brielle.  I pray he has put money away or has some sort of plan for the future.  Kim just says Ask, Believe, & Receive and you'll get whatever you want.  I don't see how she would stay with him once all the money is gone & she has to give up her perks being married to a Pro Football player.  She doesn't strike me as the kind of girl who would go back to living on a budget, not if she can still snag a rich man to pay her bills.



I knew he adopted her first two-I just don't like the oldest one....glad she's over 18 and he technically doesn't have to support her.  I cannot believe he doesn't put his foot down with Kim...she's an idiot. Now that he's been cut-he may wise up.


----------



## DC-Cutie

well, according to Kim (so take it with a very very fine grain of salt) she makes more than Kroy.  I remember her saying that, either on the show or the reunion.

I predict Kim's skincare line will be as successful as her speaking tour Ask Believe & Receive, that got cancelled before the first show.  LOL


----------



## luckylove

DC-Cutie said:


> well, according to Kim (so take it with a very very fine grain of salt) she makes more than Kroy.  I remember her saying that, either on the show or the reunion.
> 
> I predict Kim's skincare line will be as successful as her speaking tour Ask Believe & Receive, that got cancelled before the first show.  LOL



I never even knew she was set to do a "speaking tour."  I doubt she has much to teach others, I am afraid. On a side note, I saw some recent photos of Brielle and Kim; I was shocked to see how much plastic surgery both seem to have had!! Not sure why each denies going under the knife for certain procedures when it is very obvious to those observing. Mild changes may go unnoticed, but not the major ones I have seen.


----------



## DC-Cutie

luckylove said:


> I never even knew she was set to do a "speaking tour."  I doubt she has much to teach others, I am afraid. On a side note, I saw some recent photos of Brielle and Kim; I was shocked to see how much plastic surgery both seem to have had!! Not sure why each denies going under the knife for certain procedures when it is very obvious to those observing. Mild changes may go unnoticed, but not the major ones I have seen.



Kim Z is allergic to the truth. A person that will lie about having breast cancer, will lie about anything!!!!  I feel sorry for Brielle, she is her mothers daughter...

She was charging $150 and up per person for her speaking tour. Only fools would even pay $5 to see her speak about anything.


----------



## DC-Cutie

At first glance, I thought this was Kim


----------



## bag-princess

JNH14 said:


> Kroy made $1.1 million with a cap of $2.33 million in 2012...plus he had a $3.1 signing bonus. In 2013 he was paid $2.4 million. In 2014 he made $2.55 million; and finally in 2015 he was paid a one year contract of $1.5 million for the season. He signed with Buffalo for $885,000...but was cut from the team. This does not count what they are paid for Tardy to the Party. She made $600,000 a year for RHOA, with a $175,000 bonus for doing the reunion shows.  *So-between them that's a lot of money! *Hopefully they had a good investment planner! He will also receive money as a retiree from the NFL system when he passes a certain age.




and IF it had stayed there - "between them" - it would have been a lot of money but with that mega-mansion,her diamond ring,that $$$$ purse she just had to have for a birthday or something that she bragged about plus not only her cosmetic surgery but her daughters too money is going OUT much much faster than it is coming IN!!  and everyone knows that is a recipe for disaster!   the only good investment plan she knows is having her money where she can show everyone what she bought with it!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I don't watch Kim's show and I stopped watching RHoA years ago, but I still read this thread from time to time. It's crazy how much surgery Kim has had!


----------



## Nahreen

Is she still wearing wigs? Brielle looks cheap with those lips, eyes and makeup. She will look old and haggard soon if she already at 18 started with all those plastic surgery and botox and fillers.

Once the paycheck stops coming from Bravo she will soon be bankrupt and she must know that eventually Bravo will trade her in for a younger/hotter model.


----------



## luckylove

Nahreen said:


> Is she still wearing wigs? Brielle looks cheap with those lips, eyes and makeup. She will look old and haggard soon if she already at 18 started with all those plastic surgery and botox and fillers.
> 
> Once the paycheck stops coming from Bravo she will soon be bankrupt and she must know that eventually Bravo will trade her in for a younger/hotter model.



I agree with you about Brielle.  She seems determined to follow in her mother's footsteps and desires to be famous etc....  Reality TV makes it seem easy to be successful and famous despite lack of talent.


----------



## DC-Cutie

She still wears wigs...  Better quality


----------



## AECornell

If she had left her nose at the previous one or possibly the one before she wouldn't look so weird!


----------



## DC-Cutie

AECornell said:


> If she had left her nose at the previous one or possibly the one before she wouldn't look so weird!



According to Kim, she hasn't had a nose job.... She looks different because she has a new makeup artist 

Yeah, ok Kim


----------



## cdtracing

GirlieShoppe said:


> View attachment 3458422
> 
> 
> I don't watch Kim's show and I stopped watching RHoA years ago, but I still read this thread from time to time. It's crazy how much surgery Kim has had!



Big change from then & now.  At least she wears better quality wigs, though there is nothing wrong with her natural hair.  Her nose looks wonky now.  I saw a recent picture of her & it looks like she's had another rhinoplasty.  She should have left if alone because it looks worse now,


----------



## cdtracing

Brielle has changed so much to look like her mother...she's just a Kim Mini Me looking for fame & glory.


----------



## luckylove

DC-Cutie said:


> According to Kim, she hasn't had a nose job.... She looks different because she has a new makeup artist
> 
> Yeah, ok Kim


 
Well that is one talented make up artist... she can lift the tip of the nose up, narrow and refine the tip all while scooping out the bridge as well... 

Oh Kim...Puhleeese!


----------



## DC-Cutie

cdtracing said:


> Brielle has changed so much to look like her mother...she's just a Kim Mini Me looking for fame & glory.


I have hope that Ariana will be spared.  She doesn't seem as into being Kim's twin as Brielle


----------



## cdtracing

DC-Cutie said:


> I have hope that Ariana will be spared.  She doesn't seem as into being Kim's twin as Brielle



Ariana seems more grounded in the actual real world compared to Brielle.  She's also smart; Brielle is dumb as a box of rocks.


----------



## bag-princess

cdtracing said:


> Ariana seems more grounded in the actual real world compared to Brielle.  She's also smart; Brielle is dumb as a box of rocks.



oh no ma'am!  Kim said she was an honor roll student!


----------



## swags

bag-princess said:


> oh no ma'am!  Kim said she was an honor roll student!


My mind went to her spelling cat, K A T when I read your post


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> My mind went to her spelling cat, K A T when I read your post




you can't be serious!!


----------



## cdtracing

bag-princess said:


> oh no ma'am!  Kim said she was an honor roll student!



Kim can make that claim but that don't make it true.   Brielle flunked math even with a tutor.  She's a perfect example of "I'm pretty so I get a pass & what I want".  Auriana is the daughter with the good grades.  I think she's always applied herself.  When she was younger, she was the chunky little sister & didn't look so much like Kim as Brielle.  I think she learned early on to use her mind & get an education.  I think Brielle has always been Kim's favored child.  I've heard her praise Brielle for her looks & how she's her "baby" & how she will live with her forever.  Don't hear all that about Auriana.  Sometimes, I think Kim looks at Auriana as another babysitter for her younger siblings.  Auriana has always gotten excellent grades.  I hope when she graduates HS, she moves away to go to college to get away from the delusions her mother seems to live by.  Auriana is 14 now & starting HS.  These are very important years for her.  I pray she excels & is able to stay grounded in the real world.

I will say that Auriana & Kroy seem to have a wonderful connection & relationship.  He truly loves her like she was his own & has often dotes on her, something I think she didn't get before.  I think she really missed not having a father figure & Kroy did not hesitate to take on that role.


----------



## bag-princess

cdtracing said:


> Kim can make that claim but that don't make it true.   Brielle flunked math even with a tutor.  She's a perfect example of "I'm pretty so I get a pass & what I want".  Auriana is the daughter with the good grades.  I think she's always applied herself.  When she was younger, she was the chunky little sister & didn't look so much like Kim as Brielle.  I think she learned early on to use her mind & get an education.  I think Brielle has always been Kim's favored child.  I've heard her praise Brielle for her looks & how she's her "baby" & how she will live with her forever.  Don't hear all that about Auriana.  Sometimes, I think Kim looks at Auriana as another babysitter for her younger siblings.  Auriana has always gotten excellent grades. * I hope when she graduates HS, she moves away to go to college to get away from the delusions her mother seems to live by.  Auriana is 14 now & starting HS.*  These are very important years for her.  I pray she excels & is able to stay grounded in the real world.
> 
> I will say that Auriana & Kroy seem to have a wonderful connection & relationship.  He truly loves her like she was his own & has often doted on her, something I think she didn't get before.  I think she really missed not having a father figure & Kroy did not hesitate to take on that role.





we all know college/getting an education is not a priority for kim so i doubt she has put one penny away for her education!


----------



## cdtracing

bag-princess said:


> we all know college/getting an education is not a priority for kim so i doubt she has put one penny away for her education!



I'm sure she has not but Kroy does put value on an education.  I hope he has made plans for her college as well as for the younger ones.  Kim has always gotten by on her looks, hence all the work she's had done on herself as well as the work done on Brielle.  Brielle is like her mother going through life depend on her looks get her what she wants.  Problem is that looks fade, no matter what you do.  You can't fight Mother Nature & even the best plastic surgeon can't keep you looking young forever. Auriana has a good chance to be successful outside of reality TV.  I hope she continues her education & chooses a profession that will provide her independence from her mother & the lifestyle she leads.

I hope Kroy realized that a professional football career is shortlive...get in, get your money, & get out before your body is damaged to the point you can't do anything else.  He injured his ankle a couple of years ago & his performance has suffered because of it.  I hope he has invested & put some of his monies aside for a post football life.  Only time will tell if he gets picked up by another team but I think he's now past the time for the high dollar salaries.  Players keep getting younger & stronger every season.  We'll see if he can rein in Kim & her extravagant spending if for no other reason but for the children.  He's actually a really nice guy, funny & can carry on a conversation about something other than himself & his wife.


----------



## bag-princess

cdtracing said:


> I'm sure she has not but Kroy does put value on an education.  I hope he has made plans for her college as well as for the younger ones.  Kim has always gotten by on her looks, hence all the work she's had done on herself as well as the work done on Brielle.  Brielle is like her mother going through life depend on her looks get her what she wants.  *Problem is that looks fade, no matter what you do. * You can't fight Mother Nature & even the best plastic surgeon can't keep you looking young forever. Auriana has a good chance to be successful outside of reality TV.  I hope she continues her education & chooses a profession that will provide her independence from her mother & the lifestyle she leads.
> 
> I hope Kroy realized that a professional football career is shortlive...get in, get your money, & get out before your body is damaged to the point you can't do anything else.  He injured his ankle a couple of years ago & his performance has suffered because of it.  I hope he has invested & put some of his monies aside for a post football life.  Only time will tell if he gets picked up by another team but I think he's now past the time for the high dollar salaries.  Players keep getting younger & stronger every season.  We'll see if he can rein in Kim & her extravagant spending if for no other reason but for the children.  He's actually a really nice guy, funny & can carry on a conversation about something other than himself & his wife.





that's right -- "beauty fades but dumb is forever"!!  (the honorable Judge Judy)

i would hope that Kroy realized those things,too but i would not put money on it!  buying all the very very $$$$$ gifts that kim was always bragging about and the house,etc. makes me wonder about his sense of money and how much it could buy.  if he did manage to keep some from kim's sticky little fingers i would applaud him for having more sense than her!


----------



## cdtracing

Amen to Judge Judy!!!  You can only hold time at bay for so long.  Gravity & Time can be cruel.
Kroy was more down to earth when he & Kim got together.  I think she steam rolled over him & he got caught up in her whirlwind extravagant lifestyle.  The way my husband put it....She put something on his country azz that he never saw before.  And she deny those nose jobs all she wants but her nose is a completely different shape than it was when they met & from her before pictures from her 20's.  No amount of makeup or no matter how talented a makeup artist is can make those changes.  Sorry...seen it in real life & I call  on that.  Kim makes me think of Kartrashian lite.


----------



## DC-Cutie

They say you can look at your mom and get an idea of how you'd age. With that said, Kim is trying her HARDEST not to look like her mom...  I can't blame her. She looks way older than she really is.


----------



## cdtracing

This in interesting....
http://www.celebdirtylaundry.com/20...e-trouble-after-buffalo-bills-cut-linebacker/


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> *They say you can look at your mom and get an idea of how you'd age*. With that said, Kim is trying her HARDEST not to look like her mom...  I can't blame her. She looks way older than she really is.




 when i was in high school/college and my mom was with me people thought she was my sister!  could not believe it when they found out she was my mother.  
so ITA because it has happened with my oldest son - people have thought we were "together" as one lady put it.   i can't remember the last time i saw Kim's mom! 

it's funny how these women go through all these procedures trying to make themselves look younger/better and it ends up having the opposite effect on them!


----------



## cdtracing

Kim's mother looks older for her years due to years of drinking & heavy smoking.  That & skin damage from way too much sun.


----------



## TC1

Kim has done her fair share of drinking & smoking, she's just also had a crap ton of work done.


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> Kim has done her fair share of drinking & smoking, she's just also had a crap ton of work done.




+1


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> Kim has done her fair share of drinking & smoking, she's just also had a crap ton of work done.


indeed.  She seems to always be drinking out of a Solo cup on the show and let us not forget smoking while pregnant


----------



## mari_merry

Nene Leakes attends E! + ELLE + IMG party to celebrate the opening of NYFW on September 7, 2016


----------



## Sassys

No!


----------



## bag-princess

i love that hairstyle on her but i am going to have to agree with you Sassys - NO!    that nose is just not looking right at all to me either.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

What's happening with the boobies???


----------



## DC-Cutie

Glitterandstuds said:


> What's happening with the boobies???


they are on some hi and low mess...


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> i love that hairstyle on her but i am going to have to agree with you Sassys - NO!    that nose is just not looking right at all to me either.



Her torso is to wide to wear cleavage tops like this.


----------



## Sassys

NeNe Leakes reveals she's turned down Real Housewives of Atlanta deal... but hints her frenemy Kim Zolciak will return

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...frenemy-Kim-Zolciak-return.html#ixzz4JhW41vD0


----------



## Sassys

^^ It is 95 degrees here in NYC, why are these fools wearing suede boots and sweaters.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> ^^ It is 95 degrees here in NYC, why are these fools wearing suede boots and sweaters.



she would have been better with the lace up bootie sandles! it's as hot in NYC as it is here in the south so the boots and the long sleeves just irks me! 

wonder how much she wanted to return to the show?  we know kim needs it and beggers can't be choosey!  she is lucky to get that!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> she would have been better with the lace up bootie sandles! it's as hot in NYC as it is here in the south so the boots and the long sleeves just irks me!
> 
> wonder how much she wanted to return to the show?  we know kim needs it and beggers can't be choosey!  she is lucky to get that!



These “fashion” celebs remind me of when we were kids and got new school clothes; we had to wear them right away, even though technically it was still summer. Our parents knew we looked crazy wearing fall clothes, in the summer, but they let us do it, because we thought we were so cool.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> These “fashion” celebs remind me of *when we were kids and got new school clothes; we had to wear them right away,* even though technically it was still summer. Our parents knew we looked crazy wearing fall clothes, in the summer, but they let us do it, because we thought we were so cool.




my mom and i talk about exactly this all the time!!  it is weird to see someone say the same thing.  we see people and say yea she is wearing her new stuff and could not wait!


----------



## bag-princess

*Kandi and Porsha Williams Almost Got Into a Fight While Filming ‘The Real Housewives of Atlanta’*

We’re a few months out from the season premiere of ‘The Real Housewives of Atlanta,’ but it sounds like we’re in for another drama-filled season.

According to reports, Kandi Burruss and Porsha Williams almost got into a fight.

via Centric:

_According to blogger Tamara Tattles, things almost got physical between Porsha Williams and Kandi Burruss during a taping of the reality show. _

_Sources said the entire cast gathered for a roundtable dinner at a local restaurant in Atlanta, but things took a turn after Williams was asked by fellow castmates how her anger management classes were going. _

_The former Mrs. Kordell Stewart was ordered to take classes after three physical altercations occurred while filming._

_While details are not clear, Williams and Burruss reportedly got into a spat over the subject matter._

_“Porsha fled the restaurant as production captured her running out into traffic and running back and forth across the street! Porsha had a full on meltdown while the rest of the cast watched through the window,” Tattles writes._

_This will most certainly appear on camera. In answer to Kandi’s question, it doesn’t seem like anger management is working for Porsha and she continues to be a major liability for Bravo. My sources referred to the incident as a bizarre nervous breakdown.”_

In addition to what’s being reported, our sources tell lovebscott.com the reason Kandi got so heated in the first place was because Porsha referred to her and the other girls as _‘*****es’_ within earshot — and you know Kandi doesn’t play those games!


http://www.lovebscott.com/news/kand...-while-filming-the-real-housewives-of-atlanta


----------



## Sassys

Clearly something wrong with Porsha. Kandi does not bother anyone unless provoked. Me thinks Porsha can't candle the pressure of pretending to keep up with the "joneses"


----------



## bag-princess

i agree kandi does not bother anyone but she is super messy.  she does all her talking behind people's backs though while she smiles in their faces. so i am curious to know who the "fellow castmate" was that asked her how her therapy was going - and if it was not kandi how she got pulled into it!  if she did not open her big mouth that is.  
lawd!  i said i was done with this mess but i just might have to tune in to see what happens.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> i agree kandi does not bother anyone but she is super messy.  she does all her talking behind people's backs though while she smiles in their faces. so i am curious to know who the "fellow castmate" was that asked her how her therapy was going - and if it was not kandi how she got pulled into it!  if she did not open her big mouth that is.
> lawd!  i said i was done with this mess but i just might have to tune in to see what happens.



Porsha probably popped off at the mouth and Kandi said "Uh, by the way, how is therapy going for you".


----------



## Graw

Why is the atl cast so physical?


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Porsha probably popped off at the mouth and Kandi said "Uh, by the way, how is therapy going for you".




  i can see that happening!  kandi is messy and loves to stir the pot.  it says she was "asked my fellow castmates" so i wonder what in the world was going on with Porsha this time!   they didn't learn anything from the kenya episode???  i know people were hoping kandi would be like kim and would rather focus on her new baby and family since she doesn't need the show for an income but...........she doesn't seem to have any plans for that.  she ain't going nowhere!


----------



## Sassys

Graw said:


> Why is the atl cast so physical?



Most of the ladies grew up in the hood probably.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Most of the ladies grew up in the hood probably.



must be true for those NY HW's too then!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> must be true for those NY HW's too then!



When did one of the NY ladies put their hands on someone? I don't recall. I don't recall any HW except NJ and ATL, putting their hands on someone. Now, I only watch NYC, BH and ATL


----------



## pinky7129

Sassys said:


> When did one of the NY ladies put their hands on someone? I don't recall. I don't recall any HW except NJ and ATL, putting their hands on someone. Now, I only watch NYC, BH and ATL



BH- Brandi hit Lisa.


----------



## Sassys

pinky7129 said:


> BH- Brandi hit Lisa.



That was a joke; she wasn't attacking/fighting her LMAO (it was a bad joke, but it wasn't fighting).


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> When did one of the NY ladies put their hands on someone? I don't recall. I don't recall any HW except NJ and ATL, putting their hands on someone. Now, I only watch NYC, BH and ATL


Brandi gripped Kyle up at Eileen's home and slapped Lisa. Tamra got into it with Jeana. They are all scrappy.


----------



## bag-princess

Tivo said:


> Brandi gripped Kyle up at Eileen's home and slapped Lisa. Tamra got into it with Jeana. They are all scrappy.




Yes they are and as ghetto as the hood!


----------



## mari_merry

Kim and Brielle out in NYC on September 12, 2016


----------



## bag-princess

mari_merry said:


> Kim and Brielle out in NYC on September 12, 2016



She looks just like her mama - and that ain't a compliment! They look like two working girls looking for business. [emoji52]


----------



## cjy

They look........AWFUL!


----------



## Graw

Wow


----------



## mari_merry

At "Good Day New York" in NYC on September 13, 2016


----------



## Sassys

Tivo said:


> Brandi gripped Kyle up at Eileen's home and slapped Lisa. Tamra got into it with Jeana. They are all scrappy.



Brandi shoved her with her elbow while walking away. Not a fight IMO (not a fist fight).


----------



## JNH14

Zero tolerance for putting your hands on anyone..


----------



## Sassys

mari_merry said:


> At "Good Day New York" in NYC on September 13, 2016


Kim is not on RHofATL and has her own thread http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/dont-be-tardy.813895/page-47#post-27333667


----------



## JNH14

If people want to post about Kim-their prerogative...you don't need to call them out.  We all know she has her own thread. [emoji6]


----------



## Sassys

JNH14 said:


> If people want to post about Kim-their prerogative...you don't need to call them out.  We all know she has her own thread. [emoji6]


----------



## JNH14

As you told me-why don't YOU put me on ignore...  not up to you to arbitrarily decide what others can post...JMO.


----------



## cdtracing

mari_merry said:


> Nene Leakes attends E! + ELLE + IMG party to celebrate the opening of NYFW on September 7, 2016



This outfit makes her look as big as a house.  NO, NO, NO!!  And what up with her boobs.  They look like 2 different sizes, one up & one down. WTF????


----------



## cdtracing

Sassys said:


> NeNe Leakes reveals she's turned down Real Housewives of Atlanta deal... but hints her frenemy Kim Zolciak will return
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...frenemy-Kim-Zolciak-return.html#ixzz4JhW41vD0
> View attachment 3461984
> View attachment 3461985



This look is not flattering either.  Still too hot for knee high, suede boots.


----------



## DC-Cutie

their lips look painful and stiff...  I see Kim has Brielle out here in these streets early...  trying to snag a man with money.  Reminds me of the song Fancy


----------



## cdtracing

bag-princess said:


> must be true for those NY HW's too then!


NY Housewives don't throw down.  They scream, yell, make accusations, & talk sh*t behind each other's back but they don't get into an actual physical altercation.  Now, Mob Wives, were another story.  Those women love to fight.  Porsha would have probably fit in with them.


----------



## Sassys

JNH14 said:


> As you told me-why don't YOU put me on ignore...  not up to you to arbitrarily decide what others can post...JMO.



You can take your own advice and also put me on ignore.


----------



## cdtracing

pinky7129 said:


> BH- Brandi hit Lisa.



That was a love tap compared to the physical attacks by Porsha.  Porsha & Kenya have gotten into it on the show as well as on the reunion.  Porsha also went after Cynthia on the boat cruise.  Porsha got arrested for her aggression.  Brandi was just being an ass.  She didn't haul off & slap the crap out of Lisa.  If Lisa had been popped by Porsha, she would have found herself on the floor.  Not saying any of this behavior is acceptable, but ATL Housewives will bow up & try to fight like a man.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> their lips look painful and stiff...  *I see Kim has Brielle out here in these streets early...  trying to snag a man with money. * Reminds me of the song Fancy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS!!!!  kim knows the well of Kroy has run dry - she got all she could out of him and i bet she drops his a$$ very soon!!   she might even find some rich man that will take them both in a package deal!


----------



## La Comtesse

cjy said:


> They look........AWFUL!


Kim and Brielle on WWHL right now.  They look, well.... very different.


----------



## Graw

cdtracing said:


> NY Housewives don't throw down.  They scream, yell, make accusations, & talk sh*t behind each other's back but they don't get into an actual physical altercation.  Now, Mob Wives, were another story.  Those women love to fight.  Porsha would have probably fit in with them.



Truth! 

On NY They say whatever comes to mind with the person there and end the sentence smiling as if they delivered a compliment. 

Porsha should spend a season with the NY housewives to embrace an insult with composure and grace.


----------



## Sassys

Single life! RHOA's Cynthia Bailey buys beautiful lake house after selling the home she shared with estranged husband Peter Thomas

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...anged-husband-Peter-Thomas.html#ixzz4KLBTz1Dm


----------



## bag-princess

i saw this a few months ago and someone was spilling some tea about the house and her buying it - but since i rately pay any kind of attention to cynthia and it was some time ago i can't remember what she said.


----------



## coconutsboston

mari_merry said:


> Kim and Brielle out in NYC on September 12, 2016



I thought this was Kirstie Alley at first. They are a very messy duo.


----------



## bag-princess

*Porsha Williams Celebrates Buying Her First Home Since Divorcing Kordell Stewart!*


Porsha Williams is done relying on men to buy her things!  She’s officially a homeowner in her own right after buying her first solo home since divorcing Kordell Stewart. 

Post-divorce, the Real Housewives Of Atlanta star has been living in a massive suburban mcmansion out in the sticks , *so she’d have closets for her dogs*. Porsha must have realized the underground railroad doesn’t make stops out there and decide it was time to trade-up!

“Buying my 1st home after my divorce it’s been a long road!! I’m so thankful for where I am in life!! “No regrets Lessons Learned!! Thank you Lord!” Porsha announced on instagram. 

“‘Best revenge is your paper ‘- Queen B,” Porsha added. To subtly prove her featured a video (who wrote this ish??)  of her waving to the camera while cackling “Hey Kordell!” (She’s since deleted the video). 

Porsha opted to walk away from her marriage to Kordell with pretty much nothing. Instead she landed a job hosting on Dish Nation, in addition to starting Naked hair and Naked lingerie. Plus there were rumors that she she had a few affluent men under her belt! 

Despite having a foreclosure on her record, *Porsha’s* finances must be in check again. I predict we’ll be seeing her home ownership on *Real Housewives Of Atlanta* season 9, which is filming now. 

“I closed on my first home today after my divorce and I have to say I thank God and I love where I am in my life! “No regrets lessons learned”!! #BestRevengeIsYourPaper,” gushed *Porsha*. “Won’t he do it. God bless the child that got his own” she also shared on Instagram.

Let’s hope *Porsha* tones down the desperate attention-seeking hoochie behavior now that she’s a bit more settled. 


Read more at http://www.realitytea.com/2016/09/2...-divorce-kordell-stewart/#Rq3ITZC8LcGkrwbz.99


--------------


it is funny to me how they said she was "out in the sticks" as if living in the country was just so dang awful!!  is that how people in Atlanta view it??  i remember Nene saying something about that when they went and visited her.  i love living out away from the city!   when i want to go i love going but knowing i am driving back home away from the foolishness that comes with it makes me so happy!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I saw the video on IG and she sounded so ignorant.  Also a bit confusing because in one episode Porscha had moved into a new house (too big for one person, IMO) and claimed she had purchased it.  So how is this one now her FIRST purchase?

I really like Cynthia's old home and the new one.  She has good taste.  Not over the top, cozy and furnished nicely


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> I saw the video on IG and she sounded so ignorant.  Also a bit confusing because in one episode Porscha had moved into a new house (too big for one person, IMO) and claimed she had purchased it.  So how is this one now her FIRST purchase?
> 
> *I really like Cynthia's old home and the new one.  She has good taste*.  Not over the top, cozy and furnished nicely




i didn't really like the first one - not the outside but i love her new home on the lake!  you can tell she is "out in the sticks" and loving it.


----------



## cdtracing

bag-princess said:


> *Porsha Williams Celebrates Buying Her First Home Since Divorcing Kordell Stewart!*
> 
> 
> Porsha Williams is done relying on men to buy her things!  She’s officially a homeowner in her own right after buying her first solo home since divorcing Kordell Stewart.
> 
> Post-divorce, the Real Housewives Of Atlanta star has been living in a massive suburban mcmansion out in the sticks , *so she’d have closets for her dogs*. Porsha must have realized the underground railroad doesn’t make stops out there and decide it was time to trade-up!
> 
> “Buying my 1st home after my divorce it’s been a long road!! I’m so thankful for where I am in life!! “No regrets Lessons Learned!! Thank you Lord!” Porsha announced on instagram.
> 
> “‘Best revenge is your paper ‘- Queen B,” Porsha added. To subtly prove her featured a video (who wrote this ish??)  of her waving to the camera while cackling “Hey Kordell!” (She’s since deleted the video).
> 
> Porsha opted to walk away from her marriage to Kordell with pretty much nothing. Instead she landed a job hosting on Dish Nation, in addition to starting Naked hair and Naked lingerie. Plus there were rumors that she she had a few affluent men under her belt!
> 
> Despite having a foreclosure on her record, *Porsha’s* finances must be in check again. I predict we’ll be seeing her home ownership on *Real Housewives Of Atlanta* season 9, which is filming now.
> 
> “I closed on my first home today after my divorce and I have to say I thank God and I love where I am in my life! “No regrets lessons learned”!! #BestRevengeIsYourPaper,” gushed *Porsha*. “Won’t he do it. God bless the child that got his own” she also shared on Instagram.
> 
> Let’s hope *Porsha* tones down the desperate attention-seeking hoochie behavior now that she’s a bit more settled.
> 
> 
> Read more at http://www.realitytea.com/2016/09/2...-divorce-kordell-stewart/#Rq3ITZC8LcGkrwbz.99
> 
> 
> --------------
> 
> 
> it is funny to me how they said she was "out in the sticks" as if living in the country was just so dang awful!!  is that how people in Atlanta view it??  i remember Nene saying something about that when they went and visited her.  i love living out away from the city!   when i want to go i love going but knowing i am driving back home away from the foolishness that comes with it makes me so happy!



I live in the "sticks" & do so by choice.  If we need anything from ATL...restaurants, shopping, entertainment....we'll drive in for it.  ATL traffic is awful so we generally stay north of the 285 perimeter.   Most people of ATL live in the burbs surrounding ATL & drive in to work.  The majority don't want to live in ATL & pay the high taxes along with having to deal with some of the crime going on there.


----------



## cdtracing

bag-princess said:


> i didn't really like the first one - not the outside but i love her new home on the lake!  *you can tell she is "out in the sticks" and loving it.*



Lake Lanier is farther from ATL than where I live; we have friends that live there.   It's really nice & there are some gorgeous homes there.


----------



## cdtracing

sorry...duplicate post.


----------



## bag-princess

cdtracing said:


> Lake Lanier is farther from ATL than where I live; we have friends that live there.   It's really nice & there are some gorgeous homes there.



it looks like a gorgeous area!  i would choose that over the city.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Tivo said:


> Brandi gripped Kyle up at Eileen's home and slapped Lisa. Tamra got into it with Jeana. They are all scrappy.



Tamra is quite ghetto, always has struck me as white trailer trash, she should be thrilled with Kelly, as that woman is as ghetto as they come. Where does Bravo find these people. You take a person out of their respective ghetto... But you can't take that ghetto out of the person. It always seeps out, always. At least a third of these House Wives are lacking in class and/or seem to come from scrappy pasts. I wonder how many of these ladies really live as well as they seem to, as to materialistic or social. For some it seems these shows elevated their lifestyles.


----------



## JNH14

cdtracing said:


> I live in the "sticks" & do so by choice.  If we need anything from ATL...restaurants, shopping, entertainment....we'll drive in for it.  ATL traffic is awful so we generally stay north of the 285 perimeter.   Most people of ATL live in the burbs surrounding ATL & drive in to work.  The majority don't want to live in ATL & pay the high taxes along with having to deal with some of the crime going on there.



I agree-we live north towards Alpharetta and in 20 minutes you are at Lake Lanier-the so called sticks. But it's like LA when we lived there-it's solid burbs all the way! [emoji4]


----------



## Ginger Tea

mari_merry said:


> Kim and Brielle out in NYC on September 12, 2016



Trash Twins. Shameful display of lack of proper parental guidance, among other things.


----------



## Graw

Ginger Tea said:


> Trash Twins.



I don't watch their show, but I can only imagine what its like.


----------



## swags

I just read that Sheree got her peach back! I am happy. I hope she is in the Chateau and with Bob somewhat. I want to hear her say things like "some seven figures" and plan a party with a louis Vuitton birthday cake and shoe shopping at her house.


----------



## JNH14

Wonder whose out then....


----------



## swags

JNH14 said:


> Wonder whose out then....


I thought I read awhile back that Cynthia was not coming back. Not sure if its true. Sometimes they just go with a larger cast.


----------



## Sassys

Season 9 Trailer
http://www.usmagazine.com/entertain...ailer-for-rhoa-season-9-is-here-watch-w442576


----------



## tonij2000

I'm so sick of Kenya and her unnecessary nastiness! Glad Sheree's house is finally finished!


----------



## Sassys

'This s*** is crazy': RHOA star Kandi Burruss is shocked as she and husband Todd are kicked off Hawaiian Airlines flight for 'causing a commotion'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-flight-causing-commotion.html#ixzz4Ll5p4Qg9


----------



## JNH14

It's downright embarrassing to have any of these women representing Atlanta...good Lord-they are all so trashy.


----------



## Graw

Sassys said:


> 'This s*** is crazy': RHOA star Kandi Burruss is shocked as she and husband Todd are kicked off Hawaiian Airlines flight for 'causing a commotion'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-flight-causing-commotion.html#ixzz4Ll5p4Qg9



The drama never ends.  Seriously how do you get kicked off a flight?  A diva moment?


----------



## twin-fun

Graw said:


> The drama never ends.  Seriously how do you get kicked off a flight?  A diva moment?



A liquored up diva moment?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Graw said:


> The drama never ends.  Seriously how do you get kicked off a flight?  A diva moment?


not a Diva moment, the airline has admitted THEY MESSED UP.


twin-fun said:


> A liquored up diva moment?


  I do recall Kandi saying she's not much of a drinker,


----------



## Sassys

*EXCLUSIVE: Liens, unpaid invoices and bad checks…RHOA star Kandi Burruss and her husband are accused of screwing over construction companies who worked on their ‘soon-to-open’ Old Lady Gang restaurant 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ked-soon-open-Southern-restaurant-22-000.html*


----------



## Longchamp

Just pay the man.  I'm sure you have the money.
Looking forward to the ladies of Atlanta.  Passed on the rest but have watched bits of pieces of Jersey to see
JJ (Juicy Joe) off to jail.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> *EXCLUSIVE: Liens, unpaid invoices and bad checks…RHOA star Kandi Burruss and her husband are accused of screwing over construction companies who worked on their ‘soon-to-open’ Old Lady Gang restaurant
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ked-soon-open-Southern-restaurant-22-000.html*



So it still hasn't opened yet! [emoji6] they were talking about opening that the last time I watched and I have not seen the show in a couple of years!


----------



## Graw

Sassys said:


> *EXCLUSIVE: Liens, unpaid invoices and bad checks…RHOA star Kandi Burruss and her husband are accused of screwing over construction companies who worked on their ‘soon-to-open’ Old Lady Gang restaurant
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ked-soon-open-Southern-restaurant-22-000.html*



The Atlanta hw have construction issues!


----------



## bag-princess

did we ever see any issues/headlines like this with kandi before she married todd???


----------



## rockhollow

How odd, for Kandi who spent all her time telling us she has millions to not be paying her bills?
Is she going to be another housewife living beyond her means?
And I agree bag-princess, she didn't seem to have a problem before Todd.


----------



## bag-princess

rockhollow said:


> How odd, for Kandi who spent all her time telling us she has millions to not be paying her bills?
> Is she going to be another housewife living beyond her means?
> And I agree bag-princess, she didn't seem to have a problem before Todd.




Don Juan and Mama Joyce tried to tell her!  but she was soooooo in love!
i wouldn't be surprised if she is still letting him get all into her biz projects as a way to keep him around the house like she always did.


----------



## rockhollow

I remember when that woman was on and said that Todd had a reputation for wanting to date rich women. Wasn't he dating someone else who he dropped like a 'hot potato' when Kandi came along?
Even the daughter was leery that he moved into Kandi's life so fast.
And sadly, it always seemed like Kandi was way more into Todd than he seemed to be with her.
She (Kandi) seemed to have so much, I hope she hasn't spent it all trying to keep Todd happy.


----------



## bag-princess

rockhollow said:


> I remember when that woman was on and said that Todd had a reputation for wanting to date rich women. Wasn't he dating someone else who he dropped like a 'hot potato' when Kandi came along?
> Even the daughter was leery that he moved into Kandi's life so fast.
> And sadly, it always seemed like Kandi was way more into Todd than he seemed to be with her.
> She (Kandi) seemed to have so much, I hope she hasn't spent it all trying to keep Todd happy.



Yes he was and the girl said even though Kandi knew he was living with her she still went after him giving him $$$ gifts!  And of course it wasn't long before he moved out.


----------



## Ginger Tea

bag-princess said:


> Yes he was and the girl said even though Kandi knew he was living with her she still went after him giving him $$$ gifts!  And of course it wasn't long before he moved out.



Home wrecker...


----------



## Graw

I haven't enjoyed watching Kandi stir the pot for years.  She is an intelligent, talented business woman, but after the way she treated Phaedra I felt she crossed the line and has had too many diva moments. 





bag-princess said:


> did we ever see any issues/headlines like this with kandi before she married todd???



Todd doesn't elevate her or encourage positivity.  He enhances negativity and drama.  Oh and spending money!  Her money.




rockhollow said:


> How odd, for Kandi who spent all her time telling us she has millions to not be paying her bills?
> Is she going to be another housewife living beyond her means?
> And I agree bag-princess, she didn't seem to have a problem before Todd.



Kandi never had a money issue before him.  She would take the money high road.  If Todd was as influential in Kandiis life as he is now in the past, Kim Z would have been sued and not Tardy - ASAP!  

Kandi is in love and even if a woman came to her door pregnant she wouldn't leave Todd.  There isn't anything he can do that will change her mind.


----------



## bag-princess

Graw said:


> I haven't enjoyed watching Kandi stir the pot for years.  She is an intelligent, talented business woman, but after the way she treated Phaedra I felt she crossed the line and has had too many diva moments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Todd doesn't elevate her or encourage positivity.  He enhances negativity and drama.  Oh and spending money!  Her money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kandi never had a money issue before him.  She would take the money high road.*  If Todd was as influential in Kandiis life as he is now in the past, Kim Z would have been sued and not Tardy - ASAP*!
> 
> Kandi is in love and even if a woman came to her door pregnant she wouldn't leave Todd.  There isn't anything he can do that will change her mind.





you got that right!!!  and look how he caused all that drama with her and her long-time friends about that play!  the only thing she doesn't seem to let him control is what she will or won't do for her mother.  i think he knows to keep his mouth shut about $$$ when it comes to mama joyce.  he keeps his eyes on it regarding every other matter though!


----------



## Sassys

EXCLUSIVE: Real Housewives of Atlanta star Sheree Whitfield throws a housewarming for 'Chateau Sheree' after more than FIVE YEARS of construction - and Kim & Kroy Biermann, Kenya Moore, Kandi and Cynthia's ex Peter turn out

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ynthia-s-ex-Peter-turn-out.html#ixzz4OfhrtpM6 




So Kenya, and her "man" must still be together, that is him holding her dress.


----------



## bag-princess

Tori Bowie looked crazy wearing those medals to a housewarming party!!!


----------



## Graw

bag-princess said:


> you got that right!!!  and look how he caused all that drama with her and her long-time friends about that play!  the only thing she doesn't seem to let him control is what she will or won't do for her mother.  i think he knows to keep his mouth shut about $$$ when it comes to mama joyce.  he keeps his eyes on it regarding every other matter though!



Kandi is smart, eventually she will see the light.


----------



## cdtracing

Sassys said:


> EXCLUSIVE: Real Housewives of Atlanta star Sheree Whitfield throws a housewarming for 'Chateau Sheree' after more than FIVE YEARS of construction - and Kim & Kroy Biermann, Kenya Moore, Kandi and Cynthia's ex Peter turn out
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ynthia-s-ex-Peter-turn-out.html#ixzz4OfhrtpM6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Kenya, and her "man" must still be together, that is him holding her dress.
> 
> View attachment 3508261



Sure does look like him.


----------



## Sassys

Phaedra Parks reveals she has finalised her divorce from Apollo Nida... blindsiding him as he sits in jail

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Nida-blindsiding-sits-jail.html#ixzz4OxDzPejx


----------



## Longchamp

I love Sheree, glad the chateau is finished. But why does she need a house that big that she can't afford.
Peter over Cynthia on invite list?  
Nothing wrong wearing all her gold medals. I'm thinking it was just for a few pix so people could see. Show them off, you worked hard for them.


----------



## cdtracing

Sassys said:


> Phaedra Parks reveals she has finalised her divorce from Apollo Nida... blindsiding him as he sits in jail
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Nida-blindsiding-sits-jail.html#ixzz4OxDzPejx



He's only into 2 yrs of an 8 yr stint.  I have a feeling Apollo knew this was coming.  She's hardly kept her desire for a divorce a secret.  It's a shame, especially for those 2 precious little boys.  I hope Apollo comes out of prison reformed so he can settle down & be the father he needs to be.  Time will tell...after all, it's not his first time being incarcerated.


----------



## bag-princess

cdtracing said:


> He's only into 2 yrs of an 8 yr stint.  I have a feeling Apollo knew this was coming.  She's hardly kept her desire for a divorce a secret.  It's a shame, especially for those 2 precious little boys.  I hope Apollo comes out of prison reformed so he can settle down & be the father he needs to be.  Time will tell...after all, it's not his first time being incarcerated.



He has shown absolutely no signs of it happening at all!  From reports of him getting into trouble because he thinks he is a big shot and can do what he wants as usual!


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Phaedra Parks reveals she has finalised her divorce from Apollo Nida... blindsiding him as he sits in jail
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Nida-blindsiding-sits-jail.html#ixzz4OxDzPejx



I don't see how he was blindsided- she made that clear several times it was her intent.


----------



## cdtracing

bag-princess said:


> He has shown absolutely no signs of it happening at all!  From reports of him getting into trouble because he thinks he is a big shot and can do what he wants as usual!



Yeah, from what I understand, he's not making any friends in there trying to be a big shot.  He should know better seeing as this is not his first time in prison.  He didn't learn his lesson from his last stint so there's really no reason to think he will change this time either.


----------



## bag-princess

cdtracing said:


> Yeah, from what I understand, he's not making any friends in there trying to be a big shot.  *He should know better seeing as this is not his first time in prison.*  He didn't learn his lesson from his last stint so there's really no reason to think he will change this time either.



exactly!!!!  
even most people like me who have never been arrested know how there is a hierachy even in prison - some might say even more so!   and him walking in there thinking he was going to be the big dog because of his little role on tv did not go over well.  they had to move him at one time from the general pop because of the threats being made to his dumb a$$!!!


----------



## swags

Phaedra is going to have to deal with this man again when he gets out. He will want to see the boys and most likely will try and get money from her.


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> Phaedra is going to have to deal with this man again when he gets out. He will want to see the boys and most likely will try and get money from her.




i agree!  she needs to move to one of those heavily gated communities and get a restraining order if she doesn't have one already!  we saw how he acted at the house before!


----------



## Graw

It is sad to see these marriages dissolve.  After watching these couple divorce I wonder if anyone thinking of joining a RHO franchise or reality tv considers the high rate of divorce.  Tia and Tamara Mowry were smart to stop filming their show.


----------



## bag-princess

Graw said:


> It is sad to see these marriages dissolve.*  After watching these couple divorce I wonder if anyone thinking of joining a RHO franchise or reality tv considers the high rate of divorce.*  Tia and Tamara Mowry were smart to stop filming their show.



doesn't look like it!  at least until they are actually on the show - them the smart ones leave.


----------



## luckylove

bag-princess said:


> exactly!!!!
> even most people like me who have never been arrested know how there is a hierachy even in prison - some might say even more so!   and him walking in there thinking he was going to be the big dog because of his little role on tv did not go over well.  they had to move him at one time from the general pop because of the threats being made to his dumb a$$!!!



He always did seem like a narcissistic little man to me...


----------



## bag-princess

luckylove said:


> He always did seem like a narcissistic little man to me...




he and peter both!  

i think they both had problems with their wives being out front and them having to take backseats.  they didn't like that at all.  remember how peter did not even show up for the opening of cynthia's modeling agency!  that spoke volumes - he could not stand seeing her in the spotlight doing anything.   and everyone knew apollo was no business man either.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> he and peter both!
> 
> i think they both had problems with their wives being out front and them having to take backseats.  they didn't like that at all.  remember how peter did not even show up for the opening of cynthia's modeling agency!  that spoke volumes - he could not stand seeing her in the spotlight doing anything.   and *everyone knew apollo was no business man either*.



What do you mean??? Phaedra said he had a bunch of jobs!!! You know damn well he had the following jobs his first time in prison:

Working in the prison kitchen = nutritionist 
Spotting men in the prison yard = personal trainer
Confiscating cigs and soap = repo man
Negotiating his way out of daily prison "rendezvous" = Psychiatrist/Mediator/Negotiator
Reading law books in the prison library = BS is Business Law
Keep track of Big Worm's prison commissary = Accountant


----------



## cdtracing

Sassys said:


> What do you mean??? Phaedra said he had a bunch of jobs!!! You know damn well he had the following jobs his first time in prison:
> 
> Working in the prison kitchen = nutritionist
> Spotting men in the prison yard = personal trainer
> Confiscating cigs and soap = repo man
> Negotiating his way out of daily prison "rendezvous" = Psychiatrist/Mediator/Negotiator
> Reading law books in the prison library = BS is Business Law
> Keep track of Big Worm's prison commissary = Accountant


----------



## limom

swags said:


> Phaedra is going to have to deal with this man again when he gets out. He will want to see the boys and most likely will try and get money from her.


I would not be surprised if Phaephae went back with him after he does his time.
First because she was severely dic$matized and secondly because they have two kids together.
Since he is not gang affiliated, I wonder how he survives in prison..,,
What is he going to do for money when he comes our?


----------



## luckylove

Sassys said:


> What do you mean??? Phaedra said he had a bunch of jobs!!! You know damn well he had the following jobs his first time in prison:
> 
> Working in the prison kitchen = nutritionist
> Spotting men in the prison yard = personal trainer
> Confiscating cigs and soap = repo man
> Negotiating his way out of daily prison "rendezvous" = Psychiatrist/Mediator/Negotiator
> Reading law books in the prison library = BS is Business Law
> Keep track of Big Worm's prison commissary = Accountant



Sooo Funny!!


----------



## Longchamp

Do it Sheree, but big no on the hair. When I first saw her, thought she was Momma Joyce.


----------



## bag-princess

is this some new-age parenting - teaching a 5 month old to use the potty???


----------



## Longchamp

Yes on the potty training.


----------



## Longchamp

Not liking what I see of Sheree mcmansion so far.
what's with the music when Cynthia was  in her car after she left the lawyer's  office?


----------



## swags

I didn't know putting an infant on the toilet was done, why bother at that age?
Why didn't Kenya buy a house instead of fixing up that piece of crap?
Not liking the Mama Joyce hair on Sheree.


----------



## bag-princess

well we see what kenya will be about this season - working her breakup with matt as she squeezes out a tear at the mention of his name!  
and she looks awful in that too little white jumpsuit with all that donkey butt behind her!


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> I didn't know putting an infant on the toilet was done, why bother at that age?
> *Why didn't Kenya buy a house instead of fixing up that piece of crap?*
> Not liking the Mama Joyce hair on Sheree.




she was sooooooo desperate to get it all finished so that she could have her housewarming party before sheree did - and you can see that a lot of things were not even finished!!  she should have been embarrassed to have all those people in there!


----------



## AECornell

I'm actually familiar with putting infants on the potty. It's called elimination communication. It may sound odd to a lot of people but if you look into it the methodology behind it is actually pretty good. But if you do it you have to be really committed to it.

It models what remote women in Africa and Asia do. They learn their babies cues as to when they have to go and helps the babies quickly learn to go to the bathroom.


----------



## bag-princess

"Elimination Communication"  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] people can come up with some hilarious ways to explain ish!! But on the bright side- maybe Kandi will be too busy communicating to go around starting drama!


----------



## AECornell

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elimination_communication


----------



## swags

bag-princess said:


> "Elimination Communication"  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] people can come up with some hilarious ways to explain ish!! But on the bright side- maybe Kandi will be too busy communicating to go around starting drama!


Agreed. It was probably just for the camera anyway.


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> Agreed. It was probably just for the camera anyway.




she is really doing the most to try and make this baby a star!  i told someone the other day - just wait on it.  by the end of the season Ace will be doing long division and have an early acceptance letter to an ivy league school!


----------



## limom

swags said:


> I didn't know putting an infant on the toilet was done, why bother at that age?
> Why didn't Kenya buy a house instead of fixing up that piece of crap?
> Not liking the Mama Joyce hair on Sheree.


I can't imagine Kenya made a wise investment. I doubt that modern sterile style sells down in Atlanta. It is so taste specific. The lot is very private which is nice.
Sheree's house is no better, imo. It is too big for the lot and seems to be really close to a busy road.
The back design is horrid, imo. So busy and tacky. However, it seems to be more inline of what sells down there.
Sheree cracks me up. She is leaving her chateau as a legacy?? To whom the IRS? I predict she loses the house before the very handsome Kairo graduates from College.


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> I can't imagine Kenya made a wise investment. I doubt that modern sterile style sells down in Atlanta. It is so taste specific. The lot is very private which is nice.
> Sheree's house is no better, imo. It is too big for the lot and seems to be really close to a busy road.
> The back design is horrid, imo. So busy and tacky. However, it seems to be more inline of what sells down there.
> Sheree cracks me up. She is leaving her chateau as a legacy?? To whom the IRS? *I predict she loses the house before the very handsome Kairo graduates from College*.






very generous of you!   i am giving both her and kenya until the end of the season before they are both homeless again!   kenya's contractors were already suing her for money she had not paid!  i read that a few weeks ago. i believe THAT is the reason why a lot of things were not done/finished from what it looks like when the camera was showing things during that party!  she ain't paid nobody so they ain't doing nothing else!   and sheree - did they say 7 bathrooms???  just too many for only one person to be living there.  they try to go way too big!!  i guess having 3 or 4  bathrooms is for the "poor folks"!


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> very generous of you!   i am giving both her and kenya until the end of the season before they are both homeless again!   kenya's contractors were already suing her for money she had not paid!  i read that a few weeks ago. i believe THAT is the reason why a lot of things were not done/finished from what it looks like when the camera was showing things during that party!  she ain't paid nobody so they ain't doing nothing else!   and sheree - did they say 7 bathrooms???  just too many for only one person to be living there.  they try to go way too big!!  i guess having 3 or 4  bathrooms is for the "poor folks"!


I forgot how cringe worthy Sheree was... when she says that her older daughter needed to stay in her townhouse, I felt sorry for the girl.
Meanwhile, where did Sheree live during her extended construction?
The queen of fronting and missed opportunities...
And sheree needs to stop with that story with her ex, she knows very well that Bob moved on and is married to someone else...


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> I forgot how cringe worthy Sheree was... when she says that her older daughter needed to stay in her townhouse, I felt sorry for the girl.
> Meanwhile, where did Sheree live during her extended construction?
> The queen of fronting and missed opportunities...
> And sheree needs to stop with that story with her ex, *she knows very well that Bob moved on and is married to someone else.*..




whaaaaat!!!!!

these people are not even on my radar unless someone mentions them related to the show so i had no idea!


----------



## Ladybug09

AECornell said:


> I'm actually familiar with putting infants on the potty. It's called elimination communication. It may sound odd to a lot of people but if you look into it the methodology behind it is actually pretty good. But if you do it you have to be really committed to it.
> 
> It models what remote women in Africa and Asia do. They learn their babies cues as to when they have to go and helps the babies quickly learn to go to the bathroom.


Interesting.


----------



## LolliPops4

Did anybody else notice Sheree's eye color in the opening? It looks like she was either wearing blue contacts or she had her eye color changed, kind of like what Tiny (TI's wife) had done.


----------



## bag-princess

LolliPops4 said:


> Did anybody else notice Sheree's eye color in the opening? It looks like she was either wearing blue contacts or she had her eye color changed, kind of like what Tiny (TI's wife) had done.




i didn't notice that at all.  you can't miss Tiny's eyes though - she looks like an alien!  and sheree does not have that kind of money to pay for that operation!


----------



## rockhollow

I didn't know that Nene wasn't retuning - was that her choice or was she not asked? Will she be showing up later?

Keyna's house was quite the mess! I guess she was just so anxious to have her party before Sheree.
It looked like hardly nothing was finished beside the one room with the furniture in it. I bet that furniture was rented.
That white pants suit was beyond horrible on Kenya. Good lord, that top band was way to small, it looked like she had to keep a hand on it at all times to stop it from slipping down. It just looked so cheap.

Phaedra and what's her name (just can't think of it) - They also look like they are going to a hot mess. All those weird faces they were making, ok for young women, but goodness, no for grown women.
I guess we are going to see them on the 'pull' this season.

Wasn't impressed with the first episode, I hope it improves.


----------



## purseinsanity

Sassys said:


> What do you mean??? Phaedra said he had a bunch of jobs!!! You know damn well he had the following jobs his first time in prison:
> 
> Working in the prison kitchen = nutritionist
> Spotting men in the prison yard = personal trainer
> Confiscating cigs and soap = repo man
> Negotiating his way out of daily prison "rendezvous" = Psychiatrist/Mediator/Negotiator
> Reading law books in the prison library = BS is Business Law
> Keep track of Big Worm's prison commissary = Accountant


OMG LOL!!!


----------



## Sassys

purseinsanity said:


> OMG LOL!!!





cdtracing said:


>


----------



## twin-fun

swags said:


> Agreed. It was probably just for the camera anyway.



She did the same with her daughter Riley when she was 9 months old so I doubt this was just for the camera. https://www.instagram.com/p/BGcwiXlBJJz/


----------



## swags

Mama Joyce is over the top in her interviews. Will the Old Lady Gang restaurant do well? It seems like a huge expense for Kandi, just so Todd can get in good with Mama Joyce.
They're going to drag out the Kenya and Sheree feud I guess. I don't find it very entertaining but do wish Sheree would move in and film there.


----------



## coutureinatl

Just read this


*Apollo Nida* will appear on '*Real Housewives of Atlanta*' from prison and he's bringing his new mystery fiancée along for the ride too ... TMZ has learned.

Sources close to production tell us Apollo started dating the woman 2 years ago ... before he started his prison sentence, and they got engaged a couple months ago. We're told the woman lives in NJ, not far from the the federal prison where he's serving his sentence ... and she visits twice a week.

She and Apollo have both shot scenes for the upcoming 'RHOA' season -- he's on by phone -- and we're told producers want to keep her identity under wraps until the episode airs.

The 2 big questions: NO, the fiancée did not shoot scenes with Apollo's ex, but Phaedra Parks' reaction to the relationship was captured -- and NO ... the fiancée doesn't have a ring.

Diamonds are frowned upon in federal lockup.


----------



## bag-princess

where did you see this???


----------



## Jujuma

Ok, this may be dumb but is there a prison he could be in in NJ? I goggled it and there is Fort Dix but that would be military, right? Is he ex military? And then there is a tiny mid security one in Cumberland county but it looked weird and said there was no visiting at this time. There are other prisons but not federal. If there isn't a place for him to be in NJ that would question the whole truth of this report right? Did they ever say where he was going on the show? I remember Phaedra driving there once and it didn't seem like she was going as far as NJ.


----------



## Jujuma

US magazine quotes the TMZ story but only to say he's engaged. When he first went to prison he went to Kentucky, I looked it up. And yes, I have way too much much time on my hands today to be looking into this s***. Actually I have about 3 more phone calls to make and I have been putting them off since last week. Procrastination!!!


----------



## coutureinatl

He is in a federal prison, ironically the same one as Joe Guidice


----------



## Sassys

Jujuma said:


> Ok, this may be dumb but is there a prison he could be in in NJ? I goggled it and there is Fort Dix but that would be military, right? Is he ex military? And then there is a tiny mid security one in Cumberland county but it looked weird and said there was no visiting at this time. There are other prisons but not federal. If there isn't a place for him to be in NJ that would question the whole truth of this report right? Did they ever say where he was going on the show? I remember Phaedra driving there once and it didn't seem like she was going as far as NJ.



He and Joe from RHofNJ are both at Fort Dix Correctional Institute. It is not a military prison

The *Federal Correctional Institution, Fort Dix* (*FCI Fort Dix*) is a low-security United States federal prison for male offenders in New Jersey. It is operated by the Federal Bureau of Prisons. A satellite prison camp houses minimum-security male inmates.

FCI Fort Dix is located in Burlington County on Joint Base McGuire-Dix-Lakehurst. It is approximately 40 miles from Philadelphia, Pennsylvania.[1] Fort Dix is the largest single federal prison in the United States by number of inmates.[2]


----------



## bag-princess

and a few months back it was reported that Joe would not even talk to Apollo anymore - he was so afraid of being deported and didn't want to be associated with him anymore because of the problems he was causing and getting into trouble!


----------



## cdtracing

Ooooooooo....As the World Turns in the Secret Storm for the Days of Our Lives in the Young & the Restless of All My Children.  Talk about a Soap Opera!!!


----------



## Graw

I'm shocked bravo didn't give her a Peach.


----------



## junqueprincess

Jujuma said:


> Ok, this may be dumb but is there a prison he could be in in NJ? I goggled it and there is Fort Dix but that would be military, right? Is he ex military? And then there is a tiny mid security one in Cumberland county but it looked weird and said there was no visiting at this time. There are other prisons but not federal. If there isn't a place for him to be in NJ that would question the whole truth of this report right? Did they ever say where he was going on the show? I remember Phaedra driving there once and it didn't seem like she was going as far as NJ.



I believe it is ft Dix, they flew into Philadelphia and drove there


----------



## bag-princess

http://madamenoire.com is reporting that this is the new love of his life! 








Her name is Sherien Almufti. According to her LinkedIn page, she’s a real estate agent in Philadelphia.    a poster named "queensherien" has left several comments on apollo's IG account - that he has kept updated while in prison -  saying "_damn i am a lucky lady"_ and _"so in love"_!   ratchet real estate agent. SMDH



http://madamenoire.com/725991/apollo-nida-engaged/


----------



## swags

bag-princess said:


> http://madamenoire.com is reporting that this is the new love of his life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her name is Sherien Almufti. According to her LinkedIn page, she’s a real estate agent in Philadelphia.    a poster named "queensherien" has left several comments on apollo's IG account - that he has kept updated while in prison -  saying "_damn i am a lucky lady"_ and _"so in love"_!   ratchet real estate agent. SMDH
> 
> 
> 
> http://madamenoire.com/725991/apollo-nida-engaged/



What a lucky woman.


----------



## Graw

bag-princess said:


> http://madamenoire.com is reporting that this is the new love of his life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her name is Sherien Almufti. According to her LinkedIn page, she’s a real estate agent in Philadelphia.    a poster named "queensherien" has left several comments on apollo's IG account - that he has kept updated while in prison -  saying "_damn i am a lucky lady"_ and _"so in love"_!   ratchet real estate agent. SMDH
> 
> 
> 
> http://madamenoire.com/725991/apollo-nida-engaged/



CLearly she wants people to find her.  Will this increase sales?  Most RE agents wouldn't disclose that their fiance committed fraud and is an ex- con.  I like Apollo, but he needs to take care of his sons and get himself together.  I am sure Phaedra's cast mates are digging up all the information they can on this woman.  I hope she doesn't get screen time.  Which husbands new girlfriend is on the show?  Ramona (RHONY) would have caused Andy bodily harm if they tried this with her.


----------



## purseinsanity

LOL stupid me.  My first thought was "there are coed prisons??".  Of course it's some nut job on the outside wanting to date a felon.


----------



## bag-princess

Graw said:


> CLearly she wants people to find her.  Will this increase sales?  Most RE agents wouldn't disclose that their fiance committed fraud and is an ex- con.  I like Apollo, but he needs to take care of his sons and get himself together.  I am sure Phaedra's cast mates are digging up all the information they can on this woman.  I hope she doesn't get screen time.  Which husbands new girlfriend is on the show?  Ramona (RHONY) would have caused Andy bodily harm if they tried this with her.



her cast mates don't have to lift a finger because i am sure Andy is doing the most already!  you know how he loves to have a big explosive show and then sit there like he is shocked that all the drama has broken out!!    i am shocked nobody has popped in the face yet.   and i don't like Apollo at all - he always seems so slow but wants you to think he is smart. too slick and shady for me. i never could understand why Phae and Cynthia were married to these men who obviously only thought about what they wanted and could get out of someone.


----------



## Graw

bag-princess said:


> her cast mates don't have to lift a finger because i am sure Andy is doing the most already!  you know how he loves to have a big explosive show and then sit there like he is shocked that all the drama has broken out!!    i am shocked nobody has popped in the face yet.   and i don't like Apollo at all - he always seems so slow but wants you to think he is smart. too slick and shady for me. i never could understand why Phae and Cynthia were married to these men who obviously only thought about what they wanted and could get out of someone.



Andy probably vetted her first to ensure there was dirt then proceeded.  He needs an award for doing the most!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

This showed up in my local news feed on FB. It's an article about Sheree and a RHoA producer being fined for a large party at her house:

http://www.wsbtv.com/news/local/nor...ember-producer-in-court-after-party/468462050


----------



## Graw

I can see Sheree in a home she isn't supposed to be in, but BRAVO not securing a permit?  What were they thinking?



GirlieShoppe said:


> This showed up in my local news feed on FB. It's an article about Sheree and a RHoA producer being fined for a large party at her house:
> 
> http://www.wsbtv.com/news/local/nor...ember-producer-in-court-after-party/468462050



*ATLANTA* - A cast member and producer from the hit TV show “Real Housewives of Atlanta" appeared in court Friday in Sandy Springs.

The duo was in court to answer to citations over an alleged large party and production shoot at a home on Lake Forrest Drive last month.

Sheree Whitfield is accused of hosting a large party with spotlights, camera crews and dozens of guests.

Neighbors allegedly complained about people parking on lawns and loud music.

“You had commercial vehicles showing up. You had people showing up, spotlights showing up. A little later, hundreds and hundreds of cars,” said neighbor David Good.
A further investigation revealed that Whitfield didn’t have the proper permits to have the party or shoot a production.




© 2016 Cox Media Group.


A judge fined Whitfield $1,000 after she pleaded no contest to citations she didn’t have documents allowing her to live in the home and that she didn’t have permits for the event or the film crew.

“I’ve been in the neighborhood for 17 years. I love my neighborhood,” Whitfield told Channel 2’s Mike Petchenik.

The judge also fined the show’s producer for failing to obtain permits.

“I felt like (the judge) was a little overboard,” Whitfield said.

The city also cited cast member Kenya Moore for allowing shooting at her home without a permit. She failed to appear in court, but the judge let her reset her hearing for December.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Thanks for posting the article, Graw! I wasn't able to do that from my phone.


----------



## Graw

GirlieShoppe said:


> Thanks for posting the article, Graw! I wasn't able to do that from my phone.



Thanks for posting this for us.  This was not on my local or cable news broadcast.  Bravo is messy!  I am sure these aren't the only cases of not getting a permit, but the only 2 reported.


----------



## limom

I guess Miss Moore was right. Sheree's neighbors are sick of living with her on going construction and now filming.
The production company is at fault here, imo. It is their responsibility to secure permits.


----------



## Graw

They are too messy.  No, they do not call the federal government directly, but ...  Kandi mentioned if her baby daddy's girlfriend has a green card or not?  Why would you mention that when it wasn't being discussed?  Kenya stating Sheree is trying to dodge the IRS with regard to the property while being filmed is not something a friend would say.


----------



## Graw

Porsha wants a baby-nuptial agreement!  Does this guy know she only wants his ???


----------



## Graw

Matt's family seems sweet.  I guess his parents have not seen the show and do not know anything about his gf who by mistake (Freudian slip) called herself an alpha male to his parents then insisted on paying the bill.  I guess she is happy because this is the first guy to claim her on the continental states.


----------



## bag-princess

Graw said:


> They are too messy.  No, they do not call the federal government directly, but ...  Kandi mentioned if her baby daddy's girlfriend has a green card or not?  Why would you mention that when it wasn't being discussed?  Kenya stating Sheree is trying to dodge the IRS with regard to the property while being filmed is not something a friend would say.



That's Kandi and her big 82-teeth-filled mouth for you! She did the same thing to Apollo! Announced on tv that she and Toad (not a mistake) had his property in their garage and the next day the Feds were ringing her doorbell!  I hope homegirl got her paperwork in order- if not it would behoove her to get to stepping first thing in the morning! Or she will get got too! [emoji15][emoji15]. Everyone knows Kandi is not a friend unless something is in it for her!


----------



## Graw

bag-princess said:


> That's Kandi and her big 82-teeth-filled mouth for you! She did the same thing to Apollo! Announced on tv that she and Toad (not a mistake) had his property in their garage and the next day the Feds were ringing her doorbell!  I hope homegirl got her paperwork in order- if not it would behoove her to get to stepping first thing in the morning! Or she will get got too! [emoji15][emoji15]. Everyone knows Kandi is not a friend unless something is in it for her!



It seems like something you would say about your enemy.   The girlfriend walked in with a mic under her clothes, so obviously someone invited her to your office.  Don Juan looked upset someone was approaching Kandi without his permission! 

And her imitating her in a Jamaican accent, Kandi please stop.  She might force her baby daddy to have to marry her if she is threatened with deportation.


----------



## Sassys

I see Bob has some "zest" in him.


----------



## cdtracing

GirlieShoppe said:


> This showed up in my local news feed on FB. It's an article about Sheree and a RHoA producer being fined for a large party at her house:
> 
> http://www.wsbtv.com/news/local/nor...ember-producer-in-court-after-party/468462050


----------



## ScottyGal

Matt's sister looks a fool..


----------



## rockhollow

What was up with that phoney scene with Kandi and the singer/girlfriend.  There all sitting there at the Candi Factory looking so shocked when she comes in, but as mentioned, she was wearing a mic so the whole scene was so staged. We are all aware that Bravo helps with the reality of this show, but this scene was just so blatant.
But I get this is Kandi's storyline this season, the baby-daddy coming back onto the scene.

I liked the Sheree and Bob scenes. Sheree is a funny woman when she doesn't try so hard. She's got the upper hand with Bob and is loving it, so she can give him a hard time. I also liked her talk with Kandi, she was kind and understanding. I like seeing this Sheree much better than the one we see with Kenya. She know that she needs to bring drama with Kenya to stay of the show, but I don't like it.


----------



## limom

All I have to say is Cynthia is one of the prettiest women ever.
Almost 50 and her skin is so beautiful and youthful. Yes, I bet Peter is sorry to see her go (that and her money).


----------



## ScottyGal

limom said:


> All I have to say is Cynthia is one of the prettiest women ever.
> Almost 50 and her skin is so beautiful and youthful. Yes, I bet Peter is sorry to see her go (that and her money).


I agree, Cynthia is so beautiful! I wish my skin was as lovely as hers (and I'm less than half her age)..


----------



## swags

I had to laugh when Kenya called Sheree out on her Mama Joyce looking hair while Kandi was sitting right next to her!


----------



## jiffer

Is it me or does Cynthia look cross eyed in her interviews?  Something is off with her eyes


----------



## rockhollow

Poor Atlanta - not much going for it, I don't know what they are going to do to fill the whole season.
So far, not much.
The ladies seem to have nothing going, so bring on the children.
Kandi, and her daughter with the deadbeat dad
Sheree and her 2 kids, and the dad
Cynthia and her daughter with the delightful dad (always liked leon and his relationship with both Cynthia and his daughter).

I ended up falling asleep and had to replay.
I can't believe I'm going to say this, but I miss Nene!


----------



## jiffer

Kandi was on wendy williams show and she told wendy that she was not aware the girlfriend was coming. She said the show sprang it on her.  Knowing how sneaky Andy is I can see that happening.


----------



## TC1

All of these Atl housewives are boring. Let's just give the hour timeslot to Leon


----------



## Graw

swags said:


> I had to laugh when Kenya called Sheree out on her Mama Joyce looking hair while Kandi was sitting right next to her!


  Did she think Kandi was going to sit there?  Lol.  Wait until Mama Joyce finds out!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Another RHoA court case, this one involving Kenya. Sorry I can't post the entire article, I'm posting from my phone:

http://www.wsbtv.com/news/local/nor...ppears-in-north-fulton-county-court/472478238


----------



## AECornell

NORTH FULTON COUNTY, Ga. - A Real Housewives of Atlanta cast member appeared in a north Fulton County courthouse Friday afternoon.

Kenya Moore appeared in Sandy Springs and pleaded no contest to citations that she did not have permits to film during a house party.  

Just last month, another cast member, Sherae Whitfield, was in court after neighbors complained of the large party she threw at her home with camera crews, spotlights and hundreds of cars.

She was slapped with a $1,000 fine for failing to get the required permits for the big party.

Moore, who lives in the same area of Sandy Springs as Whitfield, went before the judge for failing to get a permit to film at her home.

“I understand you are giving up your presumption of innocence and right to call victims on your behalf?” The judge asked Moore. 

“Yes ma’am,” Moore responded.

The reality star pleaded no contest.

“I accept your plea of no contest. You will be fined $1,000. And it looks like you're going to pay that today?” the judge asked Moore.

“Yes,” Moore answered.

After she paid the fine, Channel 2’s Tom Regan tried to get a comment from the reality star on the court proceeding, but she had another script in mind.

“Doesn't 'my hair look great?” Moore asked Regan.

“Your hair looks great, but what about the fine? Would you like to say anything to the neighbors? What do you think about the judge's decision?” Regan asked Moore.

“Kenya Moore.com,” she replied to Regan.

“You said that, would you like to say something else?” Regan asked Moore.

“It will be in retail stores in January,” Moore said.

The city of Sandy Springs has been a hot location for film and television shoots.

A city official told Regan they welcome all productions, as long as the rights of neighbors are respected and they play by the rules.


----------



## Sassys

Why am so watching soft porn? WTF!! Some things don't belong on tv. Keep your sex life of public tv.


----------



## Sassys

Bomb story sounds so fake. Why in the world would someone want to bomb Phaedra. Also, Apollo was really calm when she told him.


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> All I have to say is Cynthia is one of the prettiest women ever.
> Almost 50 and her skin is so beautiful and youthful. Yes, I bet Peter is sorry to see her go (that and her money).


No kidding!  Tonight's episode, she had her hair out very natural, and she looked every inch a supermodel.  She has such a classically beautiful face.


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> I had to laugh when Kenya called Sheree out on her Mama Joyce looking hair while Kandi was sitting right next to her!


She had a point too LOL!


----------



## purseinsanity

rockhollow said:


> Poor Atlanta - not much going for it, I don't know what they are going to do to fill the whole season.
> So far, not much.
> The ladies seem to have nothing going, so bring on the children.
> Kandi, and her daughter with the deadbeat dad
> Sheree and her 2 kids, and the dad
> Cynthia and her daughter with the delightful dad (always liked leon and his relationship with both Cynthia and his daughter).
> 
> I ended up falling asleep and had to replay.
> I can't believe I'm going to say this, but I miss Nene!


Cynthia and Leon need to get back together!!


----------



## purseinsanity

AECornell said:


> NORTH FULTON COUNTY, Ga. - A Real Housewives of Atlanta cast member appeared in a north Fulton County courthouse Friday afternoon.
> 
> Kenya Moore appeared in Sandy Springs and pleaded no contest to citations that she did not have permits to film during a house party.
> 
> Just last month, another cast member, Sherae Whitfield, was in court after neighbors complained of the large party she threw at her home with camera crews, spotlights and hundreds of cars.
> 
> She was slapped with a $1,000 fine for failing to get the required permits for the big party.
> 
> Moore, who lives in the same area of Sandy Springs as Whitfield, went before the judge for failing to get a permit to film at her home.
> 
> “I understand you are giving up your presumption of innocence and right to call victims on your behalf?” The judge asked Moore.
> 
> “Yes ma’am,” Moore responded.
> 
> The reality star pleaded no contest.
> 
> “I accept your plea of no contest. You will be fined $1,000. And it looks like you're going to pay that today?” the judge asked Moore.
> 
> “Yes,” Moore answered.
> 
> After she paid the fine, Channel 2’s Tom Regan tried to get a comment from the reality star on the court proceeding, but she had another script in mind.
> 
> “Doesn't 'my hair look great?” Moore asked Regan.
> 
> “Your hair looks great, but what about the fine? Would you like to say anything to the neighbors? What do you think about the judge's decision?” Regan asked Moore.
> 
> “Kenya Moore.com,” she replied to Regan.
> 
> “You said that, would you like to say something else?” Regan asked Moore.
> 
> “It will be in retail stores in January,” Moore said.
> 
> The city of Sandy Springs has been a hot location for film and television shoots.
> 
> A city official told Regan they welcome all productions, as long as the rights of neighbors are respected and they play by the rules.


Maybe I'm stupid, but why are you required to get permits to film in your own home??


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Bomb story sounds so fake. Why in the world would someone want to bomb Phaedra. Also, Apollo was really calm when she told him.



he was calm because he.don't.care!   he couldn't even pretend to care.
i
and as we have seen and read - Phae has rep'd some pretty shady people back in the day!  i would not be surprised if someone did make threats but then Andy blew it out of proportion as usual for his ratings!  i have seen some people say they did see it on the local news.


----------



## bag-princess

and speaking for the sorry man-child known as Apollo - this fool is even more thirsty than he is!! 



Real Housewives Of Atlanta star Apollo Nida has presented his fiancee Sherien Almufti with a 3½ carat paper towel ring, the newly engaged woman is so proud of her paper.

“Awe my baby Apollo finally gave me a ring, it’s made out of the finest prison paper towels in chocolate brown. #CantGetMyHandsWet #LoveHimStill #LOL” – Sherien.

The ring is recycled and conflict free, but cannot get wet, for obvious reasons.


https://www.instagram.com/p/BNkexAlDdTx/



http://realitywives.net/blogs/apollo-nida-presents-fiancee-sherien-almufti-with-paper-towel-ring/


----------



## lulilu

I had to turn it off.  Kandi's "present" from her mother (who is smiling and on her best behavior) did it for me.  None of them are interesting nor are their story lines believable.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> and speaking for the sorry man-child known as Apollo - this fool is even more thirsty than he is!!
> 
> 
> 
> Real Housewives Of Atlanta star Apollo Nida has presented his fiancee Sherien Almufti with a 3½ carat paper towel ring, the newly engaged woman is so proud of her paper.
> 
> “Awe my baby Apollo finally gave me a ring, it’s made out of the finest prison paper towels in chocolate brown. #CantGetMyHandsWet #LoveHimStill #LOL” – Sherien.
> 
> The ring is recycled and conflict free, but cannot get wet, for obvious reasons.
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BNkexAlDdTx/
> 
> 
> 
> http://realitywives.net/blogs/apollo-nida-presents-fiancee-sherien-almufti-with-paper-towel-ring/



Damnit, you made me spit out my coconut water with this foolishness


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Damnit, you made me spit out my coconut water with this foolishness
> 
> View attachment 3539307




  sorry!  but you have done the same thing to me many times with your posts!


----------



## bag-princess

lulilu said:


> I had to turn it off.  Kandi's "present" from her mother (who is smiling and on her best behavior) did it for me.  None of them are interesting nor are their story lines believable.




i didn't turn the tv but i did have to leave the room!   nobody wants to watch those two little garden gnomes getting freaky!!!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> sorry!  *but you have done the same thing to me many times with your posts!*


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I've lost all interest.


----------



## luckylove

Sassys said:


> Why am so watching soft porn? WTF!! Some things don't belong on tv. Keep your sex life of public tv.



And what is her MOM doing in her sex life??  Not to mention, mom asked to borrow that bedroom outfit?!?  YUCK


----------



## Sassys

Glitterandstuds said:


> I've lost all interest.



I'm with you. I didn't watch last week and watching this week was such a bore. I think I am done with them. Sticking to just NYC and BH


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I'm with you. I didn't watch last week and watching this week was such a bore. I think I am done with them. Sticking to just NYC and BH



add me to the list!
i did not watch the last two seasons and i am wondering why i started watching this one!


----------



## swags

Had to fast forward through the Mama Joyce Kandi and Todd scenes.


----------



## bag-princess

mama joyce thinks she is so slick!!   she gets todd on her side and has been nice to her to keep him out of her way and she can keep riding the gravy train with no blocking from him!   girl i see you!


----------



## Sassys

*PHAEDRA PARKSApollo's Wasting Time ...DIVORCE A DONE DEAL, LIKE I SAID

Phaedra Parks said she was officially single again, but Apollo Nida said otherwise -- now we know who was actually right ... turns out, it's all Phaedra.

Court docs unsealed Monday back up Phaedra's original claim 100% -- she's been officially single since July.

According to the docs, Apollo was served in March -- while behind bars -- and even asked the court for time to respond, which he was granted. Still, 4 months went by and he went radio silent ... so the judge went ahead and signed off on the divorce without Apollo's signature.

The docs also include a parenting plan. Phaedra gets physical custody of their 2 kids while Apollo finishes his 8 year bid. When he's out, he'll get visitation, but she gets final say over any parenting disagreements.

Apollo denied knowing anything about the divorce, and even went so far as to file his own petition last week. Clearly, he's got time to kill right now.

http://www.tmz.com/2016/12/06/phaedra-parks-apollo-nida-divorce-finalized/
*


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> According to the docs, Apollo was served in March -- while behind bars -- and even asked the court for time to respond, which he was granted. Still, 4 months went by and he went radio silent ... so the judge went ahead and signed off on the divorce without Apollo's signature.




nobody believed that when he lied and said that he knew nothing!


----------



## rockhollow

I have to agree with many here, why or why do we have to see that embarrassing scenes of Candi and Todd getting it on - huge yuck!!!!
Made even worst, that it was instigated by Mama Joyce. Now that would be a 'mood crusher'.
Especially after Candi was just complaining about Todd not showering and wearing the same clothes for days on end, she then wants to get her freak on with him.
Again, thank goodness for fast forward.

This episode was just fills with so many embarrassing moments - do all these ladies have no shame? Willing to film anything for the limelight?

Kenya, having a ATV birthday party for her boo that doesn't even show up!

All of Pharda's scenes - these all seems so fake.

Sheree, so desperate to be relevant, filming her son's DUI.


----------



## Sassys

rockhollow said:


> I have to agree with many here, why or why do we have to see that embarrassing scenes of Candi and Todd getting it on - huge yuck!!!!
> Made even worst, that it was instigated by Mama Joyce. Now that would be a 'mood crusher'.
> Especially after Candi was just complaining about Todd not showering and wearing the same clothes for days on end, she then wants to get her freak on with him.
> Again, thank goodness for fast forward.
> 
> This episode was just fills with so many embarrassing moments - do all these ladies have no shame? Willing to film anything for the limelight?
> 
> Kenya, having a ATV birthday party for her boo that doesn't even show up!
> 
> All of Pharda's scenes - these all seems so fake.
> 
> Sheree, so desperate to be relevant, filming her son's DUI.



I don't even think Sheree's son really got a DUI. He seemed like he wanted to bust out laughing the entire time they were talking in the park. She was way to calm, to be a black mother scolding her black son, who could have been another tragedy thanks to trigger happy police officer. We've seen her get worked up and screaming for silly things, but remained so calm scolding her son. Not buying it.


----------



## rockhollow

Sassys said:


> I don't even think Sheree's son really got a DUI. He seemed like he wanted to bust out laughing the entire time they were talking in the park. She was way to calm, to be a black mother scolding her black son, who could have been another tragedy thanks to trigger happy police officer. We've seen her get worked up and screaming for silly things, but remained so calm scolding her son. Not buying it.



Wow, Sheree must be really desperate for a storyline if she's willing to make something like that up and then convince her family to film it.
I was surprised she seemed so calm in the park when she was talking to the son.
I wonder if there was some truth in the story, and then just greatly embellished to make a storyline.

I'm not a fool, I understand that these 'reality shows' are only based on reality, but it sure stinks to think there is no reality - only scripted content.
I'm a reality show junkie, but these shows are getting harder to watch, especially when you hear there is no reality at all.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I don't even think Sheree's son really got a DUI. He seemed like he wanted to bust out laughing the entire time they were talking in the park.* She was way to calm, to be a black mother scolding her black son, who could have been another tragedy thanks to trigger happy police officer. *We've seen her get worked up and screaming for silly things, but remained so calm scolding her son. Not buying it.






THIS!!   and not a thing about it in the tabloids - like when Nene's son got into trouble it was put on blast!    i am sure it would not have been in all the press like his was but surely in Atlanta it would have been a little news.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> THIS!!   and not a thing about it in the tabloids - like when Nene's son got into trouble it was put on blast!    i am sure it would not have been in all the press like his was but surely in Atlanta it would have been a little news.



Exactly!! It was all over about Nene's son and she went IN on him.


----------



## swags

http://www.ibtimes.com/matt-jordan-...ewives-atlanta-star-faking-storylines-2455789


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> http://www.ibtimes.com/matt-jordan-...ewives-atlanta-star-faking-storylines-2455789




matt ain't telling us nothing we did not already know!   she is an awful actress!  nobody was believing her "drama" anymore than we were believing their so-called relationship.   we have not forgotten about walter!


----------



## rockhollow

bag-princess said:


> matt ain't telling us nothing we did not already know!   she is an awful actress!  nobody was believing her "drama" anymore than we were believing their so-called relationship.   we have not forgotten about walter!



I believe what Matt is saying, but he is not an innocent party in this. He participated in the sham. 
He must have wanted the exposure, but maybe just didn't think about the ramifications of this deceit.
I don't think that Matt is the smartest cookie out there, and Kenya took advantage of that.
I''m sure someone (maybe his sister) helped him write the post where he is trying to expose Kenya.

But I know that Kenya would have been aware, and would have just thrown Matt under the bus, trying to shift all the blame onto him - she knows how to play the game.
Again, she's trying to play the victim - poor Kenya, frightened and afraid of this aggressive boyfriend.

Kenya is damaged goods!


----------



## bag-princess

rockhollow said:


> I believe what Matt is saying,* but he is not an innocent party in this. He participated in the sham. *
> He must have wanted the exposure, but maybe just didn't think about the ramifications of this deceit.
> I don't think that Matt is the smartest cookie out there, and Kenya took advantage of that.
> I''m sure someone (maybe his sister) helped him write the post where he is trying to expose Kenya.
> 
> But I know that Kenya would have been aware, and would have just thrown Matt under the bus, trying to shift all the blame onto him - she knows how to play the game.
> Again, she's trying to play the victim - poor Kenya, frightened and afraid of this aggressive boyfriend.
> 
> Kenya is damaged goods!





of course he participated in it - he admits that!   he says he let it play out even though he was against it in the first place.   but the thing about the birthday party and her saying that he never showed up was fake to make him look bad because she had gotten him a flight back to ATL knowing he would be late getting there!  that is what he had the problem with - that was all her.


----------



## Sassys

*EXCLUSIVE: Real Housewives of Atlanta star Phaedra Parks definitely has a type: Meet her new [reformed] bad-boy boyfriend*

*Now that Phaedra's divorce from Apollo Nido is a done deal, she's moved on with Welcome to Sweetie's Pie's star Tim Norman*
*The couple met when Parks was in St. Louis for a conference and went past the Sweetie Pies Upper Crust restaurant for a meal*
*Neither Norman nor Phaedra plan to make appearances on each other's TV shows*
*When he was 17-years-old, Norman went to prison for 10 years for armed robbery*


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/usshowbi...reformed-bad-boy-boyfriend.html#ixzz4SGxGWYhu


----------



## luckylove

What is it with Phaedra and her ex cons??


----------



## bag-princess

i wonder what happened to Tim's girlfriend that he had the son with.  they were talking about getting married at one time. 

as far as i know he has not been in any kind of trouble in years so it's sad that he is still being labled like this.


----------



## MKB0925

swags said:


> Had to fast forward through the Mama Joyce Kandi and Todd scenes.



Me too! When Kandi laid down on that cot/bed...I had enough!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3545661




lawd!!  that cheap and cheezy backdrop!   perfect for them. 

of course there is no ring - unless she bought her own!


----------



## Sassys

Why the hell is Nosey Joyce care about someone's marriage/divorce? She needs to go focus on fixing that one brown tooth in her mouth.


----------



## GoldengirlNY

Love the fact that Kandi has broadened her handbag collection from her tivoli gm...


----------



## Sassys

So the other two stooges from the annoying lady gang, are not allowed to eat, but nosey Joyce can?


----------



## Baglady41

Porsha's comment about 45 days being the equivalent 3 weeks had me rewinding the TV. Mama Joyce is so petty.  If my mother acted the way she does I would not be able to defend her. I honestly don't know how Kandi deals with her. Kenya and Matt are cringeworthy. I have no desire to watch them fight on TV. This season hasn't been enjoyable.


----------



## Baglady41

GoldengirlNY said:


> Love the fact that Kandi has broadened her handbag collection from her tivoli gm...


This made me laugh out loud. You are not lying. She constantly wore that bag!


----------



## swags

I officially have had enough of Mama Joyce. Phaedra seems in an okay place, leave her alone.
Enough of Kenya and Matt too. Once its at the point they are at, they need to break up. She obviously wanted the ratings.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Why the hell is Nosey Joyce care about someone's marriage/divorce?* She needs to go focus on fixing that one brown tooth in her mouth*.




  lawd!!   MJ is doing the most to get them to offer her a peach!!  ain't gonna happen MJ!!  and what the hell was she talking about Phae coming for Kandi - she must have been drunk again!!  Phae stays in her lane.  kandi needs to get a man for her mother or give her some of those bedroom products she slings! 




Baglady41 said:


> Porsha's comment about 45 days being the equivalent 3 weeks had me rewinding the TV. Mama Joyce is so petty.  If my mother acted the way she does I would not be able to defend her. I honestly don't know how Kandi deals with her. Kenya and Matt are cringeworthy. I have no desire to watch them fight on TV. This season hasn't been enjoyable.




kandi lets MJ get away with it because she is her mouth piece!!  she lets her get all out of pocket so that she gets blamed instead of her while still be able to keep up the drama.  and since she is not coming for todd anymore i guess they don't care!


----------



## lulilu

MJ was allowed to eat at the table because she was gunning for Phaedra.  They wanted to give her the opportunity.  That whole scene with her in a scarf going to the lawyer (they always use the same hack) was just too much.  SMDH


----------



## bag-princess

lulilu said:


> MJ was allowed to eat at the table because she was gunning for Phaedra.  They wanted to give her the opportunity.  That whole scene with her in a scarf going to the lawyer (*they always use the same hack)* was just too much.  SMDH




girl THIS!!!!  

does Andy have him on retainer?  did they work out some kind of volume discount and everyone has to use him!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> lawd!!   MJ is doing the most to get them to offer her a peach!!  ain't gonna happen MJ!!  and what the hell was she talking about Phae coming for Kandi - she must have been drunk again!!  Phae stays in her lane.  kandi needs to get a man for her mother or give her some of those bedroom products she slings!
> 
> kandi lets MJ get away with it because she is her mouth piece!!  she lets her get all out of pocket so that she gets blamed instead of her while still be able to keep up the drama.  and since she is not coming for todd anymore i guess they don't care!



I am so lost as to why MJ went to see the lawyer about Phaedra. How does Phaedra's divorce allow her to come for Kandi?


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> *I am so lost as to why MJ went to see the lawyer about Phaedr*a. How does Phaedra's divorce allow her to come for Kandi?




MJ is just a crazy old woman! who takes the time to go through all of that just so she can think she  knows Phae's business!   her reasoning because of her divorce makes no sense why she would be coming for Kandi!    and i see where kandi gets her awful looking mouth from - i won't ever watch MJ in HD again!!!  lawd it was scary!!!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> MJ is just a crazy old woman! who takes the time to go through all of that just so she can think she  knows Phae's business!   her reasoning because of her divorce makes no sense why she would be coming for Kandi!    and i see where kandi gets her awful looking mouth from - i won't ever watch MJ in HD again!!!  lawd it was scary!!!



I was so damn confused as to what the purpose was to see the lawyer. I never thought MJ was an attractive woman. She always has her hand in Kandi's pocket, yet that one brown tooth, drives me crazy. Also, one of the Aunts, STAYS with a stank attitude on her face.


----------



## junqueprincess

bag-princess said:


> lawd!!   MJ is doing the most to get them to offer her a peach!!  ain't gonna happen MJ!!  and what the hell was she talking about Phae coming for Kandi - she must have been drunk again!!  Phae stays in her lane.  kandi needs to get a man for her mother or give her some of those bedroom products she slings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kandi lets MJ get away with it because she is her mouth piece!!  she lets her get all out of pocket so that she gets blamed instead of her while still be able to keep up the drama.  and since she is not coming for todd anymore i guess they don't care!



I think they want a spinoff from old lady gang.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Baglady41 said:


> Porsha's comment about 45 days being the equivalent 3 weeks had me rewinding the TV.



I did too! And when MJ went to that attorney, I was thinking, "Whaat? Him again?!"


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3545661


Apollo looks rough. Phaedra definitely had him at his best.


----------



## bag-princess

junqueprincess said:


> I think they want a spinoff from old lady gang.




nobody would tune in for those three money hungry old biddies!!


----------



## purseinsanity

rockhollow said:


> I have to agree with many here, why or why do we have to see that embarrassing scenes of Candi and Todd getting it on - huge yuck!!!!
> Made even worst, that it was instigated by Mama Joyce. Now that would be a 'mood crusher'.
> Especially after Candi was just complaining about Todd not showering and wearing the same clothes for days on end, she then wants to get her freak on with him.
> Again, thank goodness for fast forward.
> 
> This episode was just fills with so many embarrassing moments - do all these ladies have no shame? Willing to film anything for the limelight?
> 
> Kenya, having a ATV birthday party for her boo that doesn't even show up!
> 
> All of Pharda's scenes - these all seems so fake.
> 
> Sheree, so desperate to be relevant, filming her son's DUI.


OMG yes!  This yuck ones right after how had hadn't washed for 5 days?!!?  Blech 
!


----------



## purseinsanity

bag-princess said:


> nobody would tune in for those three money hungry old biddies!!


They all look so unhappy, all the time.  Especially that one aunt...


----------



## purseinsanity

luckylove said:


> What is it with Phaedra and her ex cons??


Maybe she likes the referrals from his prison pals?


----------



## bag-princess

purseinsanity said:


> They all look so unhappy, all the time.  Especially that one aunt...



until they think they are "getting paid"  and then they are cackling like wild witches!!


----------



## rockhollow

I'm really not liking this season of Atlanta - everything seems so forced when they get together, and so it mostly seems like just filming random scenes of the ladies alone, and then a 'get together' for them to fight.

And like many here, not liking anything to do with Mama Joyce. Why is that nasty old woman getting so much air time?
I'm not sure why Kandi is so concerned with anything to do with Phaedra. There friendship has ended a while ago, but it seems Kandi can't let it go.
I'm sure Kandi winds MJ up with regards to Phaedra, and then lets her attack. I can't see any other reason for MJ to be so concerned with Phaedra's affairs if not because these are also Kandi's feelings.
It's no one business but Phaedra's when and why she's divorcing Apollo.

It's funny to watch the Kenya/Matt drama, especially after the information we know about it now.
Kenya going on about Matt not showing up for his birthday, when it was Kenya that sent him away and didn't provide for him to return in time.
Then Kenya with all those crocodile tears over Matt.
All acting, and bad acting at that.
Kenya sobbing off camera, she must not have been able to keep a straight face for that so she had to go off camera for it. And then after sobbing, we see her come back on camera looking just fine - her face would have been much more of a mess after the sobs were heard.
So fake Kenya!


----------



## Sassys

rockhollow said:


> I'm really not liking this season of Atlanta - everything seems so forced when they get together, and so it mostly seems like just filming random scenes of the ladies alone, and then a 'get together' for them to fight.
> 
> And like many here, not liking anything to do with Mama Joyce. Why is that nasty old woman getting so much air time?
> I'm not sure why Kandi is so concerned with anything to do with Phaedra. There friendship has ended a while ago, but it seems Kandi can't let it go.
> I'm sure Kandi winds MJ up with regards to Phaedra, and then lets her attack. I can't see any other reason for MJ to be so concerned with Phaedra's affairs if not because these are also Kandi's feelings.
> It's no one business but Phaedra's when and why she's divorcing Apollo.
> 
> It's funny to watch the Kenya/Matt drama, especially after the information we know about it now.
> Kenya going on about Matt not showing up for his birthday, when it was Kenya that sent him away and didn't provide for him to return in time.
> Then Kenya with all those crocodile tears over Matt.
> All acting, and bad acting at that.
> Kenya sobbing off camera, she must not have been able to keep a straight face for that so she had to go off camera for it. And then after sobbing, we see her come back on camera looking just fine - her face would have been much more of a mess after the sobs were heard.
> So fake Kenya!



Also, she told Matt, they were done filming and wrapping up; yet she had a mic on when she went to the car. I also was like WTF, when Matt said "I am young and allowed to act up". He would have been talking to my hand with that comment.


----------



## rockhollow

Sassys said:


> Also, she told Matt, they were done filming and wrapping up; yet she had a mic on when she went to the car. I also was like WTF, when Matt said "I am young and allowed to act up". He would have been talking to my hand with that comment.


 
I know that Matt was involved with this whole scam, but I think he is just so far out of his depth.
 He probably thought it might be fun role and good exposure when it was proposed to him from Kenya, and didn't really think about the ramifications. 
Didn't realize that Kenya planned to make him another Walter.
Played him to seem a nice guy, and then when that doesn't work, throw him under the bus. 
Her usual scenario, poor Kenya, again duped by a shady man.
She is the master manipulator.
But Matt continues to play on, he should have turned around and drove away as soon as he saw the camera crew there.


----------



## Sassys

rockhollow said:


> *I know that Matt was involved with this whole scam, but I think he is just so far out of his depth.*
> He probably thought it might be fun role and good exposure when it was proposed to him from Kenya, and didn't really think about the ramifications.
> Didn't realize that Kenya planned to make him another Walter.
> Played him to seem a nice guy, and then when that doesn't work, throw him under the bus.
> Her usual scenario, poor Kenya, again duped by a shady man.
> She is the master manipulator.
> But Matt continues to play on, he should have turned around and drove away as soon as he saw the camera crew there.



Exactly! And the fact that his family's approval means something to him. He probably thought the family would be down with the scam and it seems they aren't really. He probably told them, it will help with his career and that is why he is doing it. But once they met her, told him to stay away from her and it's not worth the headache (why he spent his birthday with his sister).


----------



## blkbarbie310

I am about sick of Sheree.  She is such a news carrier and her bringing up her conversation with Kandi was not nice.  She's always running back and telling something.  It is so annoying.


----------



## limom

blkbarbie310 said:


> I am about sick of Sheree.  She is such a news carrier and her bringing up her conversation with Kandi was not nice.  She's always running back and telling something.  It is so annoying.


She is just real anxious to keep her peach, that's all....


----------



## rockhollow

Yes, I'm sure Sheree was told to bring the drama if she wanted to come back on the show. She's got to pay for the huge house someway, and keeping the job at Bravo must help. We don't hear anything about her clothing line 'She by Sheree' - wonder what happen to that?

It's kind of sad that the friendship between Kandi and Phaedra  broke down. I think they had a genuine friendship even outside the show.
They probably know lots of things about each other, I sure hope we don't see them airing these things now.
Even if the friendship is gone, keep the sister's secrets! 
I think they both are to blame - 
Kandi had a new man and most likely didn't have the time she used to to spend with Phaedra.
Phaedra got in her feelings and started to hang with Nene, releasing tidbits about Kandi.
Then with Todd whispering in Kandi's ear, what I am sure was negative things about Phaedra.
Too bad.


----------



## limom

Was it at the same time period that Toddlost his mom suddenly too?
In any case, any one who spills some ex friends secrets was never much of a friend to start with....


----------



## tonij2000

Im done with kenyas fake new storyline of being in love with an abusive man.

Sent from my SM-N910P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## swags

I agree, this season isn't that great. Tired of the staged meetings at the Kandi Factory. Carmon acting surprised by the whole "blow Phaedra the f up" comment? Didn't Mama Joyce act worse to her? Don Juan throws in a snark and everyone oohs.
Sheree please stop saying momager. And encourage your son to finish school rather than focus on modeling.
Matt should have flipped the script on Kenya. Maybe even shown up with Walter at some point.


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> I agree, this season isn't that great. Tired of the staged meetings at the Kandi Factory. Carmon acting surprised by the whole "blow Phaedra the f up" comment? Didn't Mama Joyce act worse to her? Don Juan throws in a snark and everyone oohs.
> *Sheree please stop saying momager.* And encourage your son to finish school rather than focus on modeling.
> Matt should have flipped the script on Kenya. Maybe even shown up with Walter at some point.





she better!  kris will sue her - i am waiting on the headline any day now!!!

and can someone PLEEEEASE tell me why the little gnome named kandi is so dang pressed when it comes to phaedra!!!  did the money for phae's bodyguard she said she had come out of her pockets???  NO!  so why is it any of her business that she had one - how does that have anything to do with her life??  she makes me sick always coming for phae but lets her nig mouth mama run around unchecked!   and yea those stage meetings at the kandi factory are supposed to be business meetings?  puh-lease!  like a bunch of cackling hens gossiping about someone else.   i would not want to do any kind of business with her and her people.


----------



## rockhollow

I am also tired of Kenya's fake storyline!
She's a bit long in the tooth to be calling her daddy to come and talk to her boyfriend. I guess she doesn't have anyone else to film with -  her daddy must be thirsty for a bit of screen time or a paycheque.
I guess Kenya's aunt doesn't want anything to do with Kenya's lies cause she's no where to be seen.
It would be great if Matt hooked up with Walter.

I really think that Phaedra wanted to try and make up with Kandi, but obviously Kandi wasn't having any of it. 
That phoney meeting with her staff just seemed like a session of Phaedra bashing. I don't know why she even agreed to meet.

And kind of amusing that Sheree wants her son's first gig is walking in New York Fashion Week - nothing like starting at the top!
He might be a fairly smart young man, but it's not coming out on this show. Is college not working out for him, and is Sheree pushing him into modelling?


----------



## cdtracing

swags said:


> I agree, this season isn't that great. Tired of the staged meetings at the Kandi Factory. Carmon acting surprised by the whole "blow Phaedra the f up" comment? Didn't Mama Joyce act worse to her? Don Juan throws in a snark and everyone oohs.
> Sheree please stop saying momager. And encourage your son to finish school rather than focus on modeling.
> *Matt should have flipped the script on Kenya. Maybe even shown up with Walter at some point.*




That would have made for some interesting viewing!!


----------



## bag-princess

rockhollow said:


> I am also tired of Kenya's fake storyline!
> She's a bit long in the tooth to be calling her daddy to come and talk to her boyfriend. I guess she doesn't have anyone else to film with -  her daddy must be thirsty for a bit of screen time or a paycheque.
> *I guess Kenya's aunt doesn't want anything to do with Kenya's lies cause she's no where to be seen.*
> It would be great if Matt hooked up with Walter.
> 
> *I really think that Phaedra wanted to try and make up with Kandi, but obviously Kandi wasn't having any of it. *
> That phoney meeting with her staff just seemed like a session of Phaedra bashing. I don't know why she even agreed to meet.
> 
> *And kind of amusing that Sheree wants her son's first gig is walking in New York Fashion Week - nothing like starting at the top!*
> He might be a fairly smart young man, but it's not coming out on this show. Is college not working out for him, and is Sheree pushing him into modelling?




kenya's aunt seemed like the woman that would not play that kind of game!  i bet she wanted no part of that.

i think Phae truly would like to put all that nasty behind them but Kandi wants to hold on to it!  lawd knows she has no other storyline going on for her! 
you notice how she brought up Nene name?? i have said all along that she was jealous of how Nene and Phae were friends and her little comment about that just proved me right IMO.   THAT is why she doesn't like Phae and keeps coming for her because she knew not try that mess with Nene.  she is a petty little cow - then once again putting Phae's business on the show!    i hope when she finally gets her karma the show is still on so i can see it in all it's glory!!! 


and sheree!!  good lawd she wants the boy to walk the runways for fashion week!!!   she needs to slow her roll a bit.   he ain't a kardashian!!


----------



## swags

I think Sheree wants the quick bucks. When she tried She by Sheree, she had no patience.
I think the real reason Kandi is mad is because Phaedra made comments about Todd scrounging for change.
Kandi needs to face it though, nobody really respects Todd because he is working for her. He can name  a venture after her nsaty mom but she's still not going to respect him if Kandi funds it.


----------



## tonij2000

It seemed like Kandi and Phaedra jad a real friendship and back then, they were the only ones I actually liked because they were independent self made women who didnt have to rent homes and cars for fake grandiose. I was shocked when Phaedra jumped on Nenes bandwagon and badmouthed Kandi. I bet Kandi was hirt and disappointed and still is. I am loving Porsha and Phaedra together, they seem like they have a good time together. Sheree has humbled herself a bit but I just dont care for her, shes getting like Kenya who'll do anything for camera time. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LolliPops4

Kandi and MJ are really on my last nerve. I can't with them this season. They need to go away. I hate to say this, but I wish Kim and Nene would come back. I feel like none of these girls are friends and they just randomly get together to film for a "lunch" to argue. I love Phaedra. I hate Kandi. 

BTW, aren't these women supposed to be "housewives?" This should be called, the real divorced ladies of Atlanta. Kandi is the only one married.


----------



## purseinsanity

Baglady41 said:


> Porsha's comment about 45 days being the equivalent 3 weeks had me rewinding the TV. Mama Joyce is so petty.  If my mother acted the way she does I would not be able to defend her. I honestly don't know how Kandi deals with her. Kenya and Matt are cringeworthy. I have no desire to watch them fight on TV. This season hasn't been enjoyable.


OMG, I was so embarrassed for her!  I still remember Nene's look when Porsha said 360 days in a year!  That girl is dumber than a box of rocks.


----------



## Graw

bag-princess said:


> kenya's aunt seemed like the woman that would not play that kind of game!  i bet she wanted no part of that.
> 
> i think Phae truly would like to put all that nasty behind them but Kandi wants to hold on to it!  lawd knows she has no other storyline going on for her!
> you notice how she brought up Nene name?? i have said all along that she was jealous of how Nene and Phae were friends and her little comment about that just proved me right IMO.   THAT is why she doesn't like Phae and keeps coming for her because she knew not try that mess with Nene.  she is a petty little cow - then once again putting Phae's business on the show!    i hope when she finally gets her karma the show is still on so i can see it in all it's glory!!!
> 
> 
> and sheree!!  good lawd she wants the boy to walk the runways for fashion week!!!   she needs to slow her roll a bit.   he ain't a kardashian!!




Aunt Lori is not messing with the bs of her niece Fenya = fake Kenya .  She is loving and understanding of Fenya because she knows the damaged it caused her being rejected by her mother.  




rockhollow said:


> I am also tired of Kenya's fake storyline!
> She's a bit long in the tooth to be calling her daddy to come and talk to her boyfriend. I guess she doesn't have anyone else to film with -  her daddy must be thirsty for a bit of screen time or a paycheque.
> I guess Kenya's aunt doesn't want anything to do with Kenya's lies cause she's no where to be seen.
> It would be great if Matt hooked up with Walter.
> 
> I really think that Phaedra wanted to try and make up with Kandi, but obviously Kandi wasn't having any of it.
> That phoney meeting with her staff just seemed like a session of Phaedra bashing. I don't know why she even agreed to meet.
> 
> And kind of amusing that Sheree wants her son's first gig is walking in New York Fashion Week - nothing like starting at the top!
> He might be a fairly smart young man, but it's not coming out on this show. Is college not working out for him, and is Sheree pushing him into modelling?



Sheree is going to use the opportunity and exposure on the show for her brand and legacy.    

Kandi is not going to forgive Phaedra and and uses her paid friends/ staff and mother to do her nasty bidding.  



bag-princess said:


> she better!  kris will sue her - i am waiting on the headline any day now!!!
> 
> and can someone PLEEEEASE tell me why the little gnome named kandi is so dang pressed when it comes to phaedra!!!  did the money for phae's bodyguard she said she had come out of her pockets???  NO!  so why is it any of her business that she had one - how does that have anything to do with her life??  she makes me sick always coming for phae but lets her nig mouth mama run around unchecked!   and yea those stage meetings at the kandi factory are supposed to be business meetings?  puh-lease!  like a bunch of cackling hens gossiping about someone else.   i would not want to do any kind of business with her and her people.



Definitely the cackling hens mob! 



swags said:


> I agree, this season isn't that great. Tired of the staged meetings at the Kandi Factory. Carmon acting surprised by the whole "blow Phaedra the f up" comment? Didn't Mama Joyce act worse to her? Don Juan throws in a snark and everyone oohs.
> Sheree please stop saying momager. And encourage your son to finish school rather than focus on modeling.
> Matt should have flipped the script on Kenya. Maybe even shown up with Walter at some point.



As if Mj is pure and stepped out of her calm demeanor to become enraged! 



tonij2000 said:


> Im done with kenyas fake new storyline of being in love with an abusive man.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using PurseForum mobile app


  I hope we don't have to continue to watch this! 



limom said:


> Was it at the same time period that Toddlost his mom suddenly too?
> In any case, any one who spills some ex friends secrets was never much of a friend to start with....


. Exactly!



rockhollow said:


> I'm really not liking this season of Atlanta - everything seems so forced when they get together, and so it mostly seems like just filming random scenes of the ladies alone, and then a 'get together' for them to fight.
> 
> And like many here, not liking anything to do with Mama Joyce. Why is that nasty old woman getting so much air time?
> I'm not sure why Kandi is so concerned with anything to do with Phaedra. There friendship has ended a while ago, but it seems Kandi can't let it go.
> I'm sure Kandi winds MJ up with regards to Phaedra, and then lets her attack. I can't see any other reason for MJ to be so concerned with Phaedra's affairs if not because these are also Kandi's feelings.
> It's no one business but Phaedra's when and why she's divorcing Apollo.
> 
> It's funny to watch the Kenya/Matt drama, especially after the information we know about it now.
> Kenya going on about Matt not showing up for his birthday, when it was Kenya that sent him away and didn't provide for him to return in time.
> Then Kenya with all those crocodile tears over Matt.
> All acting, and bad acting at that.
> Kenya sobbing off camera, she must not have been able to keep a straight face for that so she had to go off camera for it. And then after sobbing, we see her come back on camera looking just fine - her face would have been much more of a mess after the sobs were heard.
> So fake Kenya!



They aren't friends and the show is lacking.


----------



## GoldengirlNY

I use to love this show, not anymore .  Fake and annoying. Kandi was a favorite, can't stand hearing her voice now. Ready for new people.


----------



## Sassys

Can someone please explain to me where Sheree is getting this money? She is not getting a Bethenny or Nene paycheck. She has never done other reality shows and doesn't have a skill (singing, acting, endorsements)


----------



## Sassys

Noelle looks so stupid with full face of makeup to workout. I can't stand when they wear makeup to the gym or "wake up" with makeup and no slumber cap or scarf.

I am so sick of teenagers and 20 something people using the word "like" a billion times in a conversation


----------



## Sassys

*‘RHOA’ STAR KENYA MOORE PULLS A GUN ON SUSPICIOUS TRESPASSERS ATTEMPTING TO GAIN ENTRY INTO ‘MOORE MANOR’ *
JANUARY 1, 2017
Ashley Hoffman

http://www.inquisitr.com/3841862/ke...r-kenya-moore-house-kenya-moore-mansion-rhoa/


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> *‘RHOA’ STAR KENYA MOORE PULLS A GUN ON SUSPICIOUS TRESPASSERS ATTEMPTING TO GAIN ENTRY INTO ‘MOORE MANOR’ *
> JANUARY 1, 2017
> Ashley Hoffman
> 
> http://www.inquisitr.com/3841862/ke...r-kenya-moore-house-kenya-moore-mansion-rhoa/







well here it is - her next big story line!   she will be dating one of them next!   

with everything going on over the weekend i forgot all about this mess of a show - what did i miss???  i think i saw a blip with Kandi so i am sure it was the same old mess as usual!    i haven't decided yet if i want to try and watch it.


----------



## junqueprincess

rockhollow said:


> I'm really not liking this season of Atlanta - everything seems so forced when they get together, and so it mostly seems like just filming random scenes of the ladies alone, and then a 'get together' for them to fight.
> 
> And like many here, not liking anything to do with Mama Joyce. Why is that nasty old woman getting so much air time?
> I'm not sure why Kandi is so concerned with anything to do with Phaedra. There friendship has ended a while ago, but it seems Kandi can't let it go.
> I'm sure Kandi winds MJ up with regards to Phaedra, and then lets her attack. I can't see any other reason for MJ to be so concerned with Phaedra's affairs if not because these are also Kandi's feelings.
> It's no one business but Phaedra's when and why she's divorcing Apollo.
> 
> It's funny to watch the Kenya/Matt drama, especially after the information we know about it now.
> Kenya going on about Matt not showing up for his birthday, when it was Kenya that sent him away and didn't provide for him to return in time.
> Then Kenya with all those crocodile tears over Matt.
> All acting, and bad acting at that.
> Kenya sobbing off camera, she must not have been able to keep a straight face for that so she had to go off camera for it. And then after sobbing, we see her come back on camera looking just fine - her face would have been much more of a mess after the sobs were heard.
> So fake Kenya!



Hi, can you fill me in on the Kenya/Matt stuff. I'm lost, I must have been too busy to catch that it was a scam..


----------



## rockhollow

junqueprincess said:


> Hi, can you fill me in on the Kenya/Matt stuff. I'm lost, I must have been too busy to catch that it was a scam..



Matt had been on social media saying that just like Walter, Kenya basically hired Matt to be her boyfriend/storyline this season. She was all up for the aggressive boyfriend/poor Kenya storyline.
Then she paid for him to go and visit his sister out of town just before his birthday, and then made sure his return ticket was for after his birthday, so there was no way he'd be able to attend the 4 wheel drive birthday party, but made it out that he just wouldn't attend to be cruel to her.


----------



## rockhollow

I guess the reason it's taking Sheree so long to finish the house is financial. 
I don't know when she's getting any funds from either Sassys.
I image that she's on beginning wages from Bravo.
She might be taking to that designer about custom furniture, but she's better think about shopping at 'The Bargain Rent to Own Furniture Store' in order to get that big ole house furnished.

Oh Kenya, here's the reason it's not smart to 'cry wolf'.
Normally, it would be really frightening to think that 3 people jumped her fence and approached her home. Goodness, anything could have happened.
But because Kenya's MO is often made-up scenarios, we all wonder if this really happened, or is it just another storyline written by Kenya to keep her front and centre on the show.
A wonderful change for her to be frightened, then angry, and dash around welding her handgun.
Just can't trust you Kenya!


----------



## swags

Phaedra outed Kandi as a lesbian Has this been mentioned before?


----------



## rockhollow

swags said:


> Phaedra outed Kandi as a lesbian Has this been mentioned before?



Hasn't there been lots of talk about Kandi and Porsha kissing and getting friendly out at the clubs?


----------



## AECornell

^^ that doesn't make her (or either of them) a lesbian.

Kandi probably just likes to have fun and I don't see her as a lesbian. She's married and had two kids with men, never heard of her dating a woman. If anything I would assume she's more sexually open but don't see her being emotionally attracted to women.

And even if she was, who cares.


----------



## bag-princess

AECornell said:


> ^^ that doesn't make her (or either of them) a lesbian.
> 
> Kandi probably just likes to have fun and I don't see her as a lesbian. *She's married and had two kids with men,* never heard of her dating a woman. If anything I would assume she's more sexually open but don't see her being emotionally attracted to women.
> 
> And even if she was, who cares.




that proves nothing! and you don't hear a lot of things about people until they are exposed - and she was not a big blip until the show so no use in talking about her for anyone to hear anything.  even though people have commented about her and her friend Carmen that is her assistant.  kandi doesn't seem to do well with women at all!


----------



## AECornell

^^ exposed? An interesting choice of words for someone's sexual preference. Again, I don't think she's a lesbian. But if she was, who cares?


----------



## bag-princess

girl


----------



## limom

AECornell said:


> ^^ exposed? An interesting choice of words for someone's sexual preference. Again, I don't think she's a lesbian. But if she was, who cares?


I think that Kandi is bisexual.
And her being with men proves absolutely nothing, imo.


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> I think that Kandi is bisexual.
> And her being with men proves absolutely nothing, imo.




exactly what i said!   case in point - joseline hernandez.who is currently pregnant or just very very recently had a baby but does not stutter when she tells people she loves her some kutty kat!    heeeeeeyy!!!


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> I think that Kandi is bisexual.
> *And her being with men proves absolutely nothing, imo*.



Agree! My neighbor was married for 10 years with a daughter and divorced her husband and is now remarried to a woman with a new baby .


----------



## coconutsboston

I've seen this several times this morning: http://www.11alive.com/entertainment/real-housewives-kenya-moore-pulls-gun-on-trespassers-/381486362

*'Real Housewives' Kenya Moore pulls gun on trespassers*
*Jessica Noll, WXIA 9:42 AM. EST January 03, 2017
EDITOR'S NOTE: Strong language used in Instagram videos below. 

SANDY SPRINGS, Ga. – After pointing a gun at three people who knocked on her door, “The Real Housewives of Atlanta” star Kenya Moore said she has the right to feel safe in her own home and should be able to protect herself. 

The reality star said two men and a woman jumped over her fence and knocked on her door, trespassing on her gated property, dubbed “Moore Manor,” on Dec. 30 just before 6:30 p.m., according to her security camera screenshots. 

“I'm pissed! 3 people knocked on my door a woman and 2 big grown men. They climbed the fence when they couldn't get through my security gates,” Moore said on Instagram. 

Moore, 45, responded by waving a gun at them until they left her residence.

“I have a right to feel safe in my home and to protect myself. I don't care if I'm on TV. What if 3 strangers banged on your front door ...2 of them being grown men wearing dark clothing knowing they could only get to you by jumping fences or trespassing onto other properties and mine? There are home invasions, robberies, rapist...What if your children or loved ones were threatened this way?” the Bravo reality TV star, said in a post on Instagram.

The Detroit native said the culprits were driving a white car and that the woman in the trio was recording on her phone the entire time.

“Anyone who is bold enough to commit a crime, endanger themselves and others needs to be punished,” she said.

Moore, owner of Moore Vision Media production company, requested help from her followers in identifying the trespassers; posting on Instagram that she would offer $1,000 for information and gave her email address: mooremanor2016@gmail.com. 

“They told someone! Turn them in anonymously and if it leads to their arrest you will get $1000 each.”

“It is never ok to violate anyone this way. It is not funny. Men showing up at your door is an immediate threat. Things could have ended badly and all 3 will be criminally prosecuted.”

Moore also took to Twitter on New Year's Eve. 
*


----------



## coconutsboston

^^However, she did not file a police report.


----------



## rockhollow

The thought of strangers climbing over the fence and approaching your home would be frightening - no doubt.
A situation where you should contact the police immediately.
So Kenya doesn't do this, instead she dashes outside with her gun to confront these strangers - mmmm??

Unfortunately Kenya track record for making up situations to create drama come to mind.

No one deserves to have their private space invaded - that why she had a fence and gates, but Kenya is a master manipulation of situations and didn't instantly call the police.......
I'm surprised she didn't call Matt to come.


----------



## TC1

The way the women behaved at Dr.Curves was so embarrassing. Phaedra shouting "show me dem titties" over and over?. These are supposedly professional women?. SMH


----------



## rockhollow

TC1 said:


> The way the women behaved at Dr.Curves was so embarrassing. Phaedra shouting "show me dem titties" over and over?. These are supposedly professional women?. SMH



Just shows how different we all are. 
I though it was kind of cute the way the girls were at Cynthia's appt. That was quite a crew of people, and all those samples in the room.
And I give her kudos for so bravely getting her breasts out in such a large crowd, and then offering test squeezes - hard not to laugh.
I was very curious how an implant would feel, and got to admit, when I met someone with implants and when we were discussing them and she offered a feel, I took her up on it and had a couple of squeezes. Hers did feel very natural, and we laughed lots, as everyone wanted a squeeze (small group of women).


----------



## TC1

I've felt my friends implants too, but I wouldn't be hooting and hollering in a DR. office about it...sticking my tongue out and acting like I was in a nightclub setting.
Absolutely nothing wrong with the ladies being there to be supportive. I just thought some of their actions were inappropriate.


----------



## swags

TC1 said:


> The way the women behaved at Dr.Curves was so embarrassing. Phaedra shouting "show me dem titties" over and over?. These are supposedly professional women?. SMH


I can't lie, I laughed. I find Phaedra very entertaining this season. I like her better than Kandi crying about Block being a deadbeat or Kenya going on about her abusive boyfriend.


----------



## LolliPops4

rockhollow said:


> Just shows how different we all are.
> I though it was kind of cute the way the girls were at Cynthia's appt. That was quite a crew of people, and all those samples in the room.
> And I give her kudos for so bravely getting her breasts out in such a large crowd, and then offering test squeezes - hard not to laugh.
> I was very curious how an implant would feel, and got to admit, when I met someone with implants and when we were discussing them and she offered a feel, I took her up on it and had a couple of squeezes. Hers did feel very natural, and we laughed lots, as everyone wanted a squeeze (small group of women).




I agree. I thought it was funny watching them all together. The girls were just having fun. More women need to relax and have fun like these ladies!


----------



## Sassys

LolliPops4 said:


> I agree. I thought it was funny watching them all together. The girls were just having fun. More women need to relax and have fun like these ladies!



But they were in a doctor's office, not a bar or club. What if the doctor, didn't want all that foolishness in his office? His staff is trying to conduct business with other patients. I thought it was very childish to act that way in a doctor's office.  Also, if I come to a doctor's office, I don't want to see a bunch of women in the waiting room acting a fool. 

My GYN, does not allow children in her office, she has a sign that states we love kids, but it is instinctive to others in our office (meaning, there could be women she is treating that can't have children or having a hard time conceiving and seeing something they might not be able to have is hurtful). Phaedra is screaming titties in a doctor's office and a woman who just had to have her breast removed due to cancer, could have been sitting next to them waiting to consult about reconstructive surgery.


----------



## LolliPops4

Sassys said:


> But they were in a doctor's office, not a bar or club. What if the doctor, didn't want all that foolishness in his office? His staff is trying to conduct business with other patients. I thought it was very childish to act that way in a doctor's office.  Also, if I come to a doctor's office, I don't want to see a bunch of women in the waiting room acting a fool.
> 
> My GYN, does not allow children in her office, she has a sign that states we love kids, but it is instinctive to others in our office (meaning, there could be women she is treating that can't have children or having a hard time conceiving and seeing something they might not be able to have is hurtful). Phaedra is screaming titties in a doctor's office and a woman who just had to have her breast removed due to cancer, could have been sitting next to them waiting to consult about reconstructive surgery.




I'm sure they have to call ahead before they film there. The doctor obviously knew there would be several women and I guarantee there weren't other patients there given the fact that they knew the RHOA ladies would be coming in to film. We all know this show is totally staged.


----------



## Sassys

LolliPops4 said:


> I'm sure they have to call ahead before they film there. The doctor obviously knew there would be several women and I guarantee there weren't other patients there given the fact that they knew the RHOA ladies would be coming in to film. We all know this show is totally staged.



Oh, I know, I am sure they did, but a few people mentioned they thought it was all in fun/cute and some of us thought it was tacky and would not want to see that behavior in real life.


----------



## LolliPops4

Sassys said:


> Oh, I know, I am sure they did, but a few people mentioned they thought it was all in fun/cute and some of us thought it was tacky and would not want to see that behavior in real life.



I totally agree. If this was going on at my doctors office, I wouldn't be very happy. But we have to remember.. this show is anything BUT real life.

Am I the only one whose noticed that none of these women are even "house wives?" Well, I guess Kandi is the only one. This should be called "the real divorced housewives of Atlanta." Either way, I do love the show. Also, I died at the whole egg in the vajayjay part! haha, when the camera zoomed in on the string hanging out of that girls butt! I would have been mortified! HAHA!


----------



## Sassys

LolliPops4 said:


> I totally agree. If this was going on at my doctors office, I wouldn't be very happy. But we have to remember.. this show is anything BUT real life.
> 
> Am I the only one whose noticed that none of these women are even "house wives?" Well, I guess Kandi is the only one. This should be called "the real divorced housewives of Atlanta." Either way, I do love the show. Also, I died at the whole egg in the vajayjay part! haha, when the camera zoomed in on the string hanging out of that girls butt! I would have been mortified! HAHA!



I was so confused by the egg scene. Kegel balls have been around for years, why was Porsha acting like it was a brand new concept.


----------



## LolliPops4

Sassys said:


> I was so confused by the egg scene. Kegel balls have been around for years, why was Porsha acting like it was a brand new concept.



Is that what they were? I'm not super familiar with either, but I have heard of kegal balls and kegal exercises. I thought the whole egg thing was more to help your vagina get ready for a baby?
When they first zoomed in on the string I thought it was the girls tampon string hanging out!


----------



## Sassys

LolliPops4 said:


> Is that what they were? I'm not super familiar with either, but I have heard of kegal balls and kegal exercises. I thought the whole egg thing was more to help your vagina get ready for a baby?
> When they first zoomed in on the string I thought it was the girls tampon string hanging out!



Kegel balls have been around for years. They sell them in sex shops. It's not a new concept. The string is to help you get them out. Some come with a string and some come with a holder you insert with the balls and there is a loop at the end of the holder to get them out. Has nothing to do with having a baby.


----------



## TC1

^^ Portia just wanted some more of her storyline of wanting a baby filmed. Agree they have nothing to do with fertility or "prepping your womb" as the lady said. This season has be rolling my eyes. Nothing to do other than talk about new boobs, kegels and now Kandi is a lesbian?. COME ON, do better.


----------



## bag-princess

LolliPops4 said:


> I'm sure they have to call ahead before they film there. *The doctor obviously knew there would be several women and I guarantee there weren't other patients there given the fact that they knew the RHOA ladies would be coming in to film.* We all know this show is totally staged.




right!  and i am sure this doctor is just like that lawyer they always use - thirsty!!  they are expecting to get something out of it because even though no names are mentioned you know someone has the hook-up and women will want to go to "cynthia's doctor" too.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> But they were in a doctor's office, not a bar or club. What if the doctor, didn't want all that foolishness in his office? His staff is trying to conduct business with other patients. I thought it was very childish to act that way in a doctor's office.  Also, if I come to a doctor's office, I don't want to see a bunch of women in the waiting room acting a fool.
> 
> My GYN, does not allow children in her office, she has a sign that states we love kids, but it is *instinctive *to others in our office (meaning, there could be women she is treating that can't have children or having a hard time conceiving and seeing something they might not be able to have is hurtful). Phaedra is screaming titties in a doctor's office and a woman who just had to have her breast removed due to cancer, could have been sitting next to them waiting to consult about reconstructive surgery.




what in tarnation is that supposed to mean Sassys???   insensitive??


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> what in tarnation is that supposed to mean Sassys???   insensitive??



Sorry, typing to fast


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Sorry, typing to fast




girl we all do it at some point!  but i did have to read it three times - i am doped up on sinus med's and i thought they had started messing around with my head again!   i really should not be online while using those pills..


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> girl we all do it at some point!  but i did have to read it three times - i am doped up on sinus med's and i thought they had started messing around with my head again!   i really should not be online while using those pills..


----------



## Ladybug09

junqueprincess said:


> I think they want a spinoff from old lady gang.


I could see thisl


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> girl


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> I could see thisl




good lawd NO!!!    there is no way anyone would tune in to that mess with those three harpies!!!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> good lawd NO!!!    there is no way anyone would tune in to that mess with those three harpies!!!



Only way they will get rating is, if they trick people like they did with all of Kandi's spin-off's by calling it Real Housewives of ATL on the tv guide grid. That way DVR's will record it, thinking its an episode of RHofATL. Bravo is not slick.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Only way they will get rating is, if they trick people like they did with all of Kandi's spin-off's by calling it Real Housewives of ATL on the tv guide grid. That way DVR's will record it, thinking its an episode of RHofATL. Bravo is not slick.




excellent point!!  i remember the people complaining about this and how Bravo/Andy kept saying it was one of the highest rated shows.  
i would not put it past them at all to do it again!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> excellent point!!  i remember the people complaining about this and how B*ravo/Andy kept saying it was one of the highest rated shows.  *
> i would not put it past them at all to do it again!



I remember that, yet no one here watched it and no one I knew watched any of Kandi's spin off shows (wedding and camping trip).


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I remember that, yet no one here watched it and no one I knew watched any of Kandi's spin off shows (wedding and camping trip).




exactly!!  i know i didn't waste my time with it and nobody i know did either.


----------



## Graw

This is foolishness.  Pure foolishness.  I hope Cynthia knows Kennya is not her friend.  Even if Peter called her, he is still her friends ex husband!  Why would anyone agree to host their friends ex husbands event before they speak to their friend?  Unless, they aren't really friends?  Or the friend loves any attention from a man.


----------



## Graw

I can't!  Is this real housewives?  Porsha sneaking in her boyfriend while living with her mother is not the definition of being a virgin!


----------



## Graw

A former employee of entrepreneur and “Real Housewives of Atlanta” reality star *Kandi Burruss* and her business Kandi Koated Entertainment has filed a lawsuit, alleging she failed to pay him overtime pay over two-plus years.

*Johnnie Winston III,* who describes himself as a caterer and event planner on his Instagram page, said he worked for Burruss from August 3, 2013 until he was terminated February 29, 2016. He did not say why he was let go.

The lawsuit was filed in the U.S. District Court for the Northern District of Georgia on October 27.


In the lawsuit, he said he regularly worked seven days a week, well in excess of 40 hours a week. Over time, he said he worked anywhere from 10 to 20 hours a day, seven days a week. He alleges that he was not paid overtime for those extra hours.

He described work included planning special events, attending mandatory meetings, running errands and preparing meals for special events. In the lawsuit, he said worked as the manager for the Kandi Factory, her studio, then became event planner in early 2014, followed by a title change to production coordinator. He helped with her wedding to *Todd Tucker*, her Bedroom Kandi conventions, Business Woman’s Masterclass and taping of her Kandi Koated Nights broadcasts.

Winston said he requested overtime pay three times and was denied each time.

The lawsuit does not specify his hourly pay or how much money he thinks he is owed.

I have reached out to Winston’s attorneys but have not heard back yet.

I have also texted *DonJuan Antonio Clark*, Winston’s former supervisor, but he has not responded.
http://radiotvtalk.blog.ajc.com/201...ndi-burruss-over-alleged-unpaid-overtime-pay/


----------



## bag-princess

Graw said:


> I can't!  Is this real housewives?  Porsha sneaking in her boyfriend while living with her mother is not the definition of being a virgin!



she still don't have a house of her own yet???  and what kind of grown ass man would agree to that - on tape to boot!  #thirsty


----------



## rockhollow

Not believing anything about Kenya and Matt. I still think that Kenya again, just like with Walter, had created this whole storyline for herself, and Matt has decided to not play by the script (and I bet he never knew it, or it is ever evolving). And anger is how he is coping with the changes.
His aggressive behaviour is scary, no doubt of that, but I can't help but blame Kenya for creating a situation, and Matt is reacting - but he needs to walk away and not return. It's never alright for any man to be acting so volatile around a woman, he's a big man, very intimidating.
He's now, never going to be able to get his point across, so best to just leave.

Of course, Bravo is right in there too. Peter and Todd didn't like Matt in Jamaica, I'm sure it was Bravo's idea to have Matt attend. 
What was up with Kenya saying that Peter was even paying to fly Matt there? 
Bravo, Yes.
Peter must really be hoping for a housewife position on the show.

I was nervous for a second and thought that Cynthia was going to say yes to that old goat to head over to his apartment. She was complimenting him lots when she arrived. Thank god, she was having none of it. Never go back Cynthia!


----------



## Graw

bag-princess said:


> she still don't have a house of her own yet???  and what kind of grown ass man would agree to that - on tape to boot!  #thirsty



She moved out of her mothers home to her own place.  I think she was renting and the deadline arrived for her to leave.  She moved back to her mothers home. 



rockhollow said:


> Not believing anything about Kenya and Matt. I still think that Kenya again, just like with Walter, had created this whole storyline for herself, and Matt has decided to not play by the script (and I bet he never knew it, or it is ever evolving). And anger is how he is coping with the changes.
> His aggressive behaviour is scary, no doubt of that, but I can't help but blame Kenya for creating a situation, and Matt is reacting - but he needs to walk away and not return. It's never alright for any man to be acting so volatile around a woman, he's a big man, very intimidating.
> He's now, never going to be able to get his point across, so best to just leave.
> 
> Of course, Bravo is right in there too. Peter and Todd didn't like Matt in Jamaica, I'm sure it was Bravo's idea to have Matt attend.
> What was up with Kenya saying that Peter was even paying to fly Matt there?
> Bravo, Yes.
> Peter must really be hoping for a housewife position on the show.
> 
> I was nervous for a second and thought that Cynthia was going to say yes to that old goat to head over to his apartment. She was complimenting him lots when she arrived. Thank god, she was having none of it. Never go back Cynthia!



Peter wants exposure for his business venture club 1.  He invited thirsty #1 because she'd never say no.  They should give him a Peach, I think Nene eluded to this a few seasons ago!  Matt needs to stay out of the view of the camera until the reunion.  He should come to the reunion with his sister and parents because Kenya will make him look like a fool if alone.  This way other people can validate his side of the love story/script.  Bravo plays "screeching" tires every time he drives away for drama.


----------



## swags

Peter will set the stage for drama a bit more than Cynthia so I can see why he is still on. Not sure why Matt would do anything physical like damaging Kenya's house. That is sure to backfire.


----------



## bag-princess

rockhollow said:


> Not believing anything about Kenya and Matt. I still think that Kenya again, just like with Walter, had created this whole storyline for herself, and Matt has decided to not play by the script (and I bet he never knew it, or it is ever evolving). And anger is how he is coping with the changes.
> His aggressive behaviour is scary, no doubt of that, but I can't help but blame Kenya for creating a situation, and Matt is reacting - but he needs to walk away and not return. It's never alright for any man to be acting so volatile around a woman, he's a big man, very intimidating.
> He's now, never going to be able to get his point across, so best to just leave.
> 
> Of course, Bravo is right in there too. Peter and Todd didn't like Matt in Jamaica, I'm sure it was Bravo's idea to have Matt attend.
> What was up with Kenya saying that Peter was even paying to fly Matt there?
> Bravo, Yes.
> *Peter must really be hoping for a housewife position on the show.*



hasn't he always!!!! 



Graw said:


> *She moved out of her mothers home to her own place.  I think she was renting and the deadline arrived for her to leave.  She moved back to her mothers home. *
> 
> 
> 
> Peter wants exposure for his business venture club 1.  He invited thirsty #1 because she'd never say no.  They should give him a Peach, I think Nene eluded to this a few seasons ago!  Matt needs to stay out of the view of the camera until the reunion.  He should come to the reunion with his sister and parents because Kenya will make him look like a fool if alone.  This way other people can validate his side of the love story/script.  Bravo plays "screeching" tires every time he drives away for drama.




thanks!  i guess she is one of those children you just can't get rid of!  thank goodness her mom's home is quite large!


----------



## Sassys

rockhollow said:


> Not believing anything about Kenya and Matt. I still think that Kenya again, just like with Walter, had created this whole storyline for herself, and Matt has decided to not play by the script (and I bet he never knew it, or it is ever evolving). And anger is how he is coping with the changes.
> His aggressive behaviour is scary, no doubt of that, but I can't help but blame Kenya for creating a situation, and Matt is reacting - but he needs to walk away and not return. It's never alright for any man to be acting so volatile around a woman, he's a big man, very intimidating.
> He's now, never going to be able to get his point across, so best to just leave.
> 
> Of course, Bravo is right in there too. Peter and Todd didn't like Matt in Jamaica, I'm sure it was Bravo's idea to have Matt attend.
> What was up with Kenya saying that Peter was even paying to fly Matt there?
> Bravo, Yes.
> Peter must really be hoping for a housewife position on the show.
> 
> I was nervous for a second and thought that Cynthia was going to say yes to that old goat to head over to his apartment. She was complimenting him lots when she arrived. Thank god, she was having none of it. Never go back Cynthia!



I think Matt being dangerous is fake. He was with her for Sheree's house warming a few weeks ago (i posted pictures a few pages back). Clearly he isn't dangerous, if she is still "seeing him".


----------



## TC1

If she had the cameras running to catch the people she chased away with a gun...They'd better have caught Matt red handed smashing out her car windows. I believe the Matt storyline is 100% fabricated too. Does no one have a story this year? They sure are letting Kandi run away with the most airtime. I guess with legal drama, OLG delayed, Block sniffing around... she somehow has the most to say. Sigh.


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> good lawd NO!!!    there is no way anyone would tune in to that mess with those three harpies!!!


Not saying I would watch now....but I could see the spin off. LOL

Mama Joyce is too annoying. And I can't take anymore of Kandi.

Her little boy is cute BTW...also why does Riley talk so slooooooowwwwwww...


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Not saying I would watch now....but I could see the spin off. LOL
> 
> Mama Joyce is too annoying. And I can't take anymore of Kandi.
> 
> Her little boy is cute BTW...*also why does Riley talk so slooooooowwwwwww..*.



That has always annoyed me for YEARS! LOL She talks through her teeth and doesn't open her mouth. Kandi and her mother do it ass well; but not as bad as Riley. Todd's daughter always talks like she is stoned out her mind. You ask her a question and you can see her trying to understand the question forst, then she speaks. Drives me nuts too.


----------



## blkbarbie310

I think the kids could be shy or nervous in front of the cameras. 
The whole Kenya/Matt dynamic is a stretch.  Why did she let Peter invite him only to uninvite him?  Of course that's going to cause drama and then on cue - after deciding not to go to Peter's event, she magically shows up just in time for the confrontation.
I thought Kandi handled the whole thing with her former employee very unprofessionally.  You don't get into it with your staff, contractor, or whomever at the event space.  You set up a meeting, have your say, and give him his last check.  Just tacky.
I hollered when Porsha fell on the floor.  I thought she said she is too sexy to be thirsty?  Having a ritual and sexual shenanigans in your momma's  guest room full size bed might have you looking just a bit parched.


----------



## purseinsanity

Sassys said:


> That has always annoyed me for YEARS! LOL She talks through her teeth and doesn't open her mouth. Kandi and her mother do it ass well; but not as bad as Riley. Todd's daughter always talks like she is stoned out her mind. You ask her a question and you can see her trying to understand the question forst, then she speaks. Drives me nuts too.



OMG Dead, LOL!!!


----------



## swags

I only recently read that Kenya was in Waiting to Exhale. One of my favorite 90s movies. Its on tonight and sure enough. Back then I had no idea who she was and always wondered why Lionel ditched Savannah played by Whitney Houston for this Denise person. LOL.


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> I only recently read that Kenya was in Waiting to Exhale. One of my favorite 90s movies. Its on tonight and sure enough. Back then I had no idea who she was and always wondered why Lionel ditched Savannah played by Whitney Houston for this Denise person. LOL.




THAT'S Kenya!!! [emoji15][emoji15][emoji12]

Well damn! I understand why she doesn't bother to bring this up!!


----------



## Graw

She looks different.  Could it be make up or surgery?  I know her green contacts are fake, but i never thought she had facial alterations.


----------



## bag-princess

Graw said:


> *She looks different.*  Could it be make up or surgery?  I know her green contacts are fake, but i never thought she had facial alterations.




that is an understatement!   that looks like a totally different woman.


----------



## swags

That's not a good pic but it was her voice. Also this is mean but I noticed bumpy skin when I went to take the pic, isn't she rather bumpy now too?


----------



## Graw

bag-princess said:


> that is an understatement!   that looks like a totally different woman.


Even her skin tone is different.  She appears much darker in that movie. 



swags said:


> That's not a good pic but it was her voice. Also this is mean but I noticed bumpy skin when I went to take the pic, isn't she rather bumpy now too?


Usually bravo covers that, there were a few scenes they neglected to filter or zoomed too much.   I wouldn't want them zooming in on me either!


----------



## swags

My dvr says tonight Matt does more damage to Moore Manor. I can't believe this woman who had Porsha with no peach for the hair pulling, would stand for a man damaging her property.


----------



## swags

This came up when I googled Kenya in waiting to exhale.


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> My dvr says tonight Matt does more damage to Moore Manor.* I can't believe this woman who had Porsha with no peach for the hair pulling, would stand for a man damaging her property*.



this is what people have been saying on facebook!!!  she acted porsha was public enemy number one and kept going on about how unsafe she felt!    how many times has she called the police on Matt???   exactly!


----------



## TC1

So, where is the footage of Matt getting out a step ladder to spray paint over the outdoor cameras?


----------



## Graw

Porsha, Cynthia and Sharee are out of their homes ... Is it just me or does this show need a new name.


----------



## Sassys

swags said:


> My dvr says tonight Matt does more damage to Moore Manor. I can't believe this woman who had Porsha with no peach for the hair pulling, would stand for a man damaging her property.



The Matt storyline is fake and Porsha attacking her wasn't. Kenya needs a storyline in order to stay on the show and get paid. She's not acting anymore or producing.


----------



## Sassys

Graw said:


> Porsha, Cynthia and Sharee are out of their homes ... Is it just me or does this show need a new name.


. 

Not following. Why does the show need a new name? All are now in their new homes. This was filmed months ago.


----------



## Graw

Sassys said:


> .
> 
> Not following. Why does the show need a new name? All are now in their new homes. This was filmed months ago.


Thats good.  I hope Cynthia is in her lake house she was excited about!


----------



## swags

I don't remember Marlo and Sheree making up or maybe I missed it. I can't forget that bizarre scene a few seasons ago when they had argued and ending with making faces and high voices.


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> So, where is the footage of Matt getting out a step ladder to spray paint over the outdoor cameras?



all in her deranged mind!!!


----------



## junqueprincess

The camp segment was really one of the best things I've seen any housewife achieve. Well done Phaedra! What a needed opportunity for these kids.


----------



## Graw

+1
The camp segment was the best part of RHOA this season and in the history of RHOA.


----------



## Longchamp

Loved loved the camp show.


----------



## purseinsanity

Longchamp said:


> Loved loved the camp show.





Graw said:


> +1
> The camp segment was the best part of RHOA this season and in the history of RHOA.





junqueprincess said:


> The camp segment was really one of the best things I've seen any housewife achieve. Well done Phaedra! What a needed opportunity for these kids.


Yes!  Phaedra actually did something admirable.  Hearing those kids' stories made me cry.


----------



## rockhollow

Good work Phaedra, the camp was great.
Good on Kenya too - something I don't often say. 
Even those she was quite prickly at the start, she got in there and participated. The kids very so happy.

I thought it was smart of Porsha to get up and leave at the lunch.  Kenya is back to her regular self - she goes straight at Porsha, and then all the other ladies jump in. Better for Porsha to leave.
I think it really stunned Porsha when Kenya brought up what Phaedra said about the anger management, then they all started to chime in, Porsha was overwhelmed.


----------



## sgj99

Sheree is so messy!  she just loves to share what others have said about them.  and the table set up at the entry way of her home was so low-rent.


----------



## swags

Sheree's outdoor snack table did look sad.
Favorite part of the episode was Marlo announcing that there would be an Ask Marlo segment of the glamping trip.


----------



## lulilu

Sheree was pathetic.  Loved the contrast with Kenya's gorgeous kitchen and the food she put out.  Sheree's grocery store stuff still in the plastic containers....


----------



## TC1

Sheree still pretending that she doesn't want anyone to see inside her house before it's decorated...We all know it's still not done. Plastic cups & grocery store muffins. Tacky.


----------



## rockhollow

Sheree sure wants to make sure she's a spot for another year. She can hardly contain her glee in telling the other women what is said when they are not there.
I  wouldn't want her attending anything.
And we all could have such a laugh at her tacky 'arrival snacks' at her mansion. Plastic cups and grocery store snacks. Marlo was smart to arrive with her own glasses and drink. Looks like Sheree was only providing juice.

I don't blame Porsha for bringing her sister with her to glamping. Phaedra does seem more interested in buddying up to Kenya, then being her friend, and many of the ladies seem to have a beef with her. She needs someone to support her.

I had to fast forward through most the scenes with Kenya. We all know that the whole Kenya/Matt stuff is not real. Matt's acting was worst than usual, he looked totally checked out of all the nonsense. I don't think he was aware of the levels Kenya would go to to have a storyline and is out of his depth.


----------



## swags

rockhollow said:


> Sheree sure wants to make sure she's a spot for another year. She can hardly contain her glee in telling the other women what is said when they are not there.
> I  wouldn't want her attending anything.
> And we all could have such a laugh at her tacky 'arrival snacks' at her mansion. Plastic cups and grocery store snacks. Marlo was smart to arrive with her own glasses and drink. Looks like Sheree was only providing juice.
> 
> I don't blame Porsha for bringing her sister with her to glamping. Phaedra does seem more interested in buddying up to Kenya, then being her friend, and many of the ladies seem to have a beef with her. She needs someone to support her.
> 
> *I had to fast forward through most the scenes with Kenya. We all know that the whole Kenya/Matt stuff is not real. Matt's acting was worst than usual, he looked totally checked out of all the nonsense. I don't think he was aware of the levels Kenya would go to to have a storyline and is out of his depth.*



Kenya's interactions with almost all the ladies is irritating. She supposed to be friendlier with Phaedra yet she still throws out little insults here and there.
And I agree with the Matt stuff. They aren't interacting but he comes over every few days to break a garage window?


----------



## Sassys

Since today is a snow day and I'm to lazy to make a thread for her.

*Nene Leakes- Elle AND IMG Fashion Week Kick Off Party in NYC 2/8/17*
*

*


----------



## Ladybug09

Nope.


----------



## cdtracing

She looks good in Navy but this look doesn't work well with her body type & makes her hips look even wider than they already are.  NeNe is a curvaceous woman.  Her hair looks like crap.  She needs a better wig.


----------



## Longchamp

Damn. She the weight back on that she lost.  I hate to see that.


----------



## Tivo

Longchamp said:


> Damn. She the weight back on that she lost.  I hate to see that.


She had lost weight?


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I mean, I'm not in love with the look but Nene looks alright to me.


----------



## swags

I read that they are in talks to bring back Kim and Nene full time next season.
This season isn't very good but I don't see Kim or Nene adding anything but more insults. I noticed when Kim comes to the Chateau Sheree party, her and Kenya are screaming at each other.


----------



## GoGlam

I literally cannot stand NeNe.  She has always been fake, jealous, and so many other things... like vicious and lacking class.  I do not understand why she's on fashion police (NO TASTE) and I certainly will avoid watching Atlanta if she's back.  They can find someone new, way better than NeNe.

Kim, on the other hand, makes me roll my eyes but laugh at the same time.


----------



## swags

GoGlam said:


> I literally cannot stand NeNe.  She has always been fake, jealous, and so many other things... like vicious and lacking class.  I do not understand why she's on fashion police (NO TASTE) and I certainly will avoid watching Atlanta if she's back.  They can find someone new, way better than NeNe.
> 
> Kim, on the other hand, makes me roll my eyes but laugh at the same time.


The show is mostly insults. Marlo and Kenya last night, ridiculous.


----------



## rockhollow

I hardly recognized Kim in the coming this season clips - I had to rewind and watch again. I haven's seen many photos of her lately - wow!

I like Nene the first years on the show, but she just got to much as time when on, and feel she pushed herself out of the show. Nene just liked Nene too much, much like I think it went for JillZ.
So, I don't want her back. 
She felt she was too good for the show, but now there not much happening, she wants back in.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Think it's a good thing for them to leave the show for a while to take a breather and return if they and Andy/Bravo, etc., want them back.  The  continuing reoccurring 'housewives' become hum drum after a while.

This season with the contrived storylines is a snoozer. Sheree trying to hold on to her spot, Candy baby daddy drama, Kenya and the fake boyfriend, Cynthia and the divorce, Noel in the gym in full makeup, anyone serious about working out knows makeup clogs the pores, and if you're sweating it's a way of releasing the bodies toxins, so you don't wear makeup but let the skin breathe. 

Whose sitting at the Bravo conference table coming up with this mess?


----------



## TC1

Well, I don't usually comment on the kids on this show (but, they agreed to be filmed...so) Riley talks like the sloths on Zootopia. Drives me crazy...so so slllloowww. The segment in the booth just goes to show ANYONE can work on a music track with help these days.


----------



## mama13drama99

TC1 said:


> Well, I don't usually comment on the kids on this show (but, they agreed to be filmed...so) Riley talks like the sloths on Zootopia. Drives me crazy...so so slllloowww. The segment in the booth just goes to show ANYONE can work on a music track with help these days.



Haven't seen it yet but I know exactly what you're talking about.  I hate it.  I also hate the way her momma and grandmother talk.  It's like they can't open their mouths.  They don't speak as slowly as Riley but they both have a drawl too and talk out the sides of their mouths.  I use to wonder if it was because of bad dental work, by Kandi's teeth look fine.  I know Joyce has some dentures or a partial.  Her sisters do too.


----------



## Sassys

Sassys said:


> That has always annoyed me for YEARS! LOL She talks through her teeth and doesn't open her mouth. Kandi and her mother do it ass well; but not as bad as Riley. Todd's daughter always talks like she is stoned out her mind. You ask her a question and you can see her trying to understand the question forst, then she speaks. Drives me nuts too.






TC1 said:


> Well, I don't usually comment on the kids on this show (but, they agreed to be filmed...so) Riley talks like the sloths on Zootopia. Drives me crazy...so so slllloowww. The segment in the booth just goes to show ANYONE can work on a music track with help these days.


Exactly what I said a few weeks ago lmao


----------



## TC1

Sassys said:


> Exactly what I said a few weeks ago lmao


I JUST watched it with my daughter the other day, so when I saw her today..so that's all I could think of!


----------



## Graw

I don't know who to believe Kandi or Porsha.  I never heard the term Freak Ho! Perhaps Bravo needs a truth and lie detector at the reunion.


----------



## mama13drama99

Sassys said:


> Exactly what I said a few weeks ago lmao



I didn't see your post from a few weeks ago.  This thread isn't busy so when it's in my feed I read the last and don't waste time going backwards.  But it's as if I did read what you said.  I said the very same thing years ago when Kandi first joined the show.


----------



## swags

Riley is difficult to watch, she has zero enthusiasm. 
I think I believe both Kandi and Porsha. I could see Porsha being drunk and hitting on Kandi. I can also see Todd hitting up other ladies out of town.  Whats sad is that this is their drama for this season.


----------



## lulilu

Just when you think this show can't sink any lower -- last night's show was disgusting.  Kandi and Porsha.  Porsha and Phaedra.  Acting like fools.  Cynthia and her "talk" with her daughter.  And poor Riley -- why she is forced on this show -- she can't talk let alone sing.   SMH

The old scenes of Mama J and Kandi though -- they sure have changed.  Their wigs at least.


----------



## jiffer

Riley reminds me of Eeyore. That poor girl speaks in such a monotone way that it drives me crazy.  She might love music but she sure and heck can't sing. I feel bad for Noel having to hear the stuff Cynthia was telling her. She looked so uncomfortable.


----------



## Tivo

Riley is painfully awkward.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert




----------



## Graw

Kandi and Porsha are going to new lows.


----------



## swags

Graw said:


> Kandi and Porsha are going to new lows.



I agree. I think its time for Kandi to pack up Todd, Riley, the old ladies and Donjuan and move on from the show. Porsha can go too. She has absolutely nothing going on and the boyfriend they cast for her seems lacking of any common sense. Accusations of being a lesbian do not make either more interesting.


----------



## Graw

swags said:


> I agree. I think its time for Kandi to pack up Todd, Riley, the old ladies and Donjuan and move on from the show. Porsha can go too. She has absolutely nothing going on and the boyfriend they cast for her seems lacking of any common sense. Accusations of being a lesbian do not make either more interesting.



I definitely believe Kandi, Don and Crew will try to convince Andy to give them their own show like Kim Z.  It is a matter of time.  Kandi stated that her spin off wedding and other shows were highly rated.  BRAVO needs to do something with the RHOA cast.


----------



## Sassys

Graw said:


> I definitely believe Kandi, Don and Crew will try to convince Andy to give them their own show like Kim Z.  It is a matter of time.  Kandi stated that her spin off wedding and other shows were highly rated.  BRAVO needs to do something with the RHOA cast.



It was highly rated because they called it real housewives of ATL on everyone's DVR. So if your DVR has RHofATL programmed to tape all new episodes, it taped her shows. Recordings count has ratings.


----------



## Graw

Sassys said:


> It was highly rated because they called it real housewives of ATL on everyone's DVR. So if your DVR has RHofATL programmed to tape all new episodes, it taped her shows. Recordings count has ratings.



I didn't know recordings counted as ratings!   I do recall her specials being recorded on my DVR, but I didn't watch them.  I thought that was shady.


----------



## Sassys

Graw said:


> I didn't know recordings counted as ratings!   I do recall her specials being recorded on my DVR, but I didn't watch them.  I thought that was shady.



I think once you play it, it counts as ratings. Most people played it because they thought it was rhofATL.


----------



## acrowcounted

Ratings only count if you are a Neilsen family (someone who signs up with the Neilsen group and has a recorder box installed in their tv.) That's why I don't feel badly about any of the crap that I watch; the ratings are the same whether I tune in or not. . https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nielsen_ratings


----------



## Sassys

Just when I think Porsha couldn't get any dumber- uh, Hawaii is not another country dumb a$$. SMH.


----------



## Graw

The geography mishaps continued on WWHL.  Geography isn't her strong suit. 

According to a report by _Radar Online_, Kandi Burruss is the highest-paid member of the cast of _Real Housewives of Atlanta_, while Porsha Williams is the lowest-paid.

Burruss reportedly brings in $1.8 million for the show, with Kenya Moore just behind her at $1.4 million. Cynthia Bailey is next, along with Phaedra Parks, making $1.3 million, and Shereé Whitfield, who is officially a cast member this season, brings in $800,000.

Surprisingly, Porsha Williams is reportedly the lowest-paid, bringing in $700,000 for her role on the show.

Additionally, Peter Thomas, Bailey’s ex-husband, reportedly brings in $20,000, though he reportedly is not paid by the network or production company.

http://thegrio.com/2017/01/20/real-housewives-of-atlanta-alleged-salaries-revealed/



Peter is promoting and being paid!


----------



## Sassys

Graw said:


> The geography mishaps continued on WWHL.  Geography isn't her strong suit



 Nothing is her strong suit.

She doesn't know Hawaii is apart of the United States.

Doesn't know what the Underground Railroad is.

Doesn't know there are 365 days in a year; she thinks it's 265.

Just dumb!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Sassys said:


> Nothing is her strong suit.
> 
> She doesn't know Hawaii is apart of the United States.
> 
> Doesn't know what the Underground Railroad is.
> 
> Doesn't know there are 365 days in a year; she thinks it's 265.
> 
> Just dumb!


Don't forget she also thought 45 days = 3 weeks. Porsha had 45 days left on her house lease and thought she had to be out in 3 weeks.


----------



## Sassys

WillstarveforLV said:


> Don't forget she also thought 45 days = 3 weeks. Porsha had 45 days left on her house lease and thought she had to be out in 3 weeks.



There was something else as well, that I am forgetting. I think she didn't know something to do with her sister's pregnancy.


----------



## Sassys

I have a huge pet peeve when woman wear a dark/red colored lipstick and it's not fully on their entire lip. Phaedra 

If your lipstick is darker than the pink of your lips, you need to cover the inner parts of your lips. We should not see the pink of your top and bottom lip when you talk.


----------



## Graw

Sassys said:


> Nothing is her strong suit.
> 
> She doesn't know Hawaii is apart of the United States.
> 
> Doesn't know what the Underground Railroad is.
> 
> Doesn't know there are 365 days in a year; she thinks it's 265.
> 
> Just dumb!



Andy exploits it.  On wwhl he had a segment asking Charlamanthegod if Porsha would know where the continent "x" country was on.  He didn't think she would know much.  She missed Puerto Rico, Morocco and many other countries.  I was shocked at Puerto Rico.   I thought Hawaii was a slip of the tongue, I guess not.  Maybe this makes her more relatable.  Porsha is not leaving the show, 700,000K, platform for her radio show and exposure to start her businesses.  I don't know who her accountant is, but I would not be surprised if there is  scandal that she been robbed in some way.


----------



## Sassys

Graw said:


> Andy exploits it.  On wwhl he had a segment asking Charlamanthegod if Porsha would know where the continent "x" country was on.  He didn't think she would know much.  She missed Puerto Rico, Morocco and many other countries.  I was shocked at Puerto Rico.   I thought Hawaii was a slip of the tongue, I guess not.  Maybe this makes her more relatable.  Porsha is not leaving the show, 700,000K, platform for her radio show and exposure to start her businesses.  I don't know who her accountant is, but I would not be surprised if there is  scandal that she been robbed in some way.



Why would there be a scandal that she was robbed?


----------



## Graw

Sassys said:


> Why would there be a scandal that she was robbed?



I think people see her as an easy target, possibly cheating her out of her money, having her sign documents that she doesn't read or fully understand.


----------



## Sassys

Graw said:


> I think people see her as an easy target, possibly cheating her out of her money, having her sign documents that she doesn't read or fully understand.



Oh, lol. No one told her to be so damn stupid. I'm sure she talks to her mother or sister before signing anything. Her sister seems to have some intelligence.


----------



## Graw

Sassys said:


> Oh, lol. No one told her to be so damn stupid. I'm sure she talks to her mother or sister before signing anything. Her sister seems to have some intelligence.


  I hope she consults them.


----------



## rockhollow

I don't believe either Kandi or Porsha - neither one is innocent.
I do think something went down with them at the club, they both admit they were kissing, but then there was some falling out, and then mud slinging begins.


----------



## acrowcounted

If I have to hear them say "eat my ***** until I ***" one more time... The whole thing is so cringe worthy and every time Kandi says it she looks worse. Sure , it was shocking the first time, but now it's just low brow. Enough already.


----------



## lulilu

When Porsha was on the Celebrity Apprentice, she had a different persona -- one that had ideas, could get things done and was not dumb as dirt.


----------



## Tivo

If I hear Cynthia say "Chiille" one more time...I'll scream.


----------



## bussbuss

Can anyone pls id phedras glasses frames in the scene with porsha.....i know they are tom fords but links to the actual one will be great


----------



## rockhollow

lulilu said:


> When Porsha was on the Celebrity Apprentice, she had a different persona -- one that had ideas, could get things done and was not dumb as dirt.



 I agree, she seemed like a completely different person - quite likeable.

I really think Porsha is taking it too far with the 'drugging' allegation. That is really a low blow. It seemed like even her sister looked shocked to hear Porsha say that.
I know that she was feeling attacked and wanted to lash back - Kandi's not telling the truth either, and that would be frustrating. 

Sheree is sure stirring to pot, she wants to make sure she comes back.


----------



## Graw

Sheree has secured her spot for the next 3 seasons!


----------



## swags

So really it was Phaedra that insinuated that Kandi is a lesbian. I don't remember Porsha saying much at all during that conversation. I don't know why Sheree made it sound like it was all Porsha. She threw her under the bus but left Phaedra alone?


----------



## Graw

Phaedra said it in camera, but what does Phaedra know about Kandi and Shameea? 

Porsha and Shameea are best friends.

Porsha probably told her these stories off camera.

I don't think Phaedra started it.  

Sharee repeating it to Marlowe and continuing it was all for ratings.


----------



## purseinsanity

acrowcounted said:


> If I have to hear them say "eat my ***** until I ***" one more time... The whole thing is so cringe worthy and every time Kandi says it she looks worse. Sure , it was shocking the first time, but now it's just low brow. Enough already.


YES!  Please stop!


----------



## Ginger Tea

The entire plot of Porsha/Kandi is as stale as month old bread left in the pantry another month. Stop. Enough already. The plot is stupid, the allegations are wretched and the women behind them are trifling to continue dwelling on them. End the shenanigans. One day frenemies, the next day sluts, the next day choke each other, the next day side with someone else, next day talk about the other person...oh, please, these shenanigans are boring. These women need better story lines. Enough. Move on.


----------



## needloub

lulilu said:


> When Porsha was on the Celebrity Apprentice, she had a different persona -- one that had ideas, could get things done and was not dumb as dirt.



I feel as if she chose to play the "dumb girl" role on Atlanta...quite sad. It hasn't worked in her favor.


----------



## Graw

In the words of BethRhony You can't play smart and dumb at the same time.


----------



## Prufrock613

I'm trying to decide if Bob has chronic traumatic encephalopathy (CTE), that causes his behavior or is he just a big donkey.

He made my stomach turn, last night.


----------



## swags

This season has been terrible. I was disappointed in Bob. I had liked seeing his lighter side last year but he has proved to be horribly insensitive. I hope that's wasn't for a storyline.
Kandi is ridiculous. Porsha is ridiculous. Phaedra and Kenya, also ridiculous.


----------



## bag-princess

Graw said:


> Sheree has secured her spot for the next 3 seasons!




she's going to need it!!!!



*Chateau Sheree Strikes Again! Sheree Whitfield Hit With $27K Lien For Unpaid Work On Home*

Sheree Whitfield will do anything to have Chateau Sheree outshine Moore Manor – and that includes getting renovations she can’t afford! RadarOnline.com can exclusively reveal court documents that prove The Real Housewives of Atlanta star is being sued by yet another company for unpaid bills.

According to documents from The Superior Court of Fulton County in Georgia, Master Craft Stucco, Inc. slapped Blu Management, LLC and Sheree’ Corporation with a lien for $26,586.41 on July 15, 2015.

The company, who did work on Whitfield’s home, also demanded she pay $1,702.99 in interest and $278.51 in court fines.

Because Whitfield didn’t respond to the claim, Judge Tom Campbell favored with the Plaintiff and ordered Whitfield to pay the amount on May 9th, 2016.

When the Bravo star still didn’t pay off the lien, the sheriff served her on December 19, 2016.

“Defendant does not have the amount of money demanded on person,” the Sheriff’s Entry of Service filing read.

Could Whitfield lose her home if the liens continue to go unpaid?

The Plaintiff’s attorney, Emory Potter, told Radar, “There are several other creditors with liens and if we could get them together we could threaten her to sell the property.”

As Radar previously reported, Heritage Landscape sued Whitfield for $10,012.50 plus $500 in costs.

“Mrs. Whitfield contracted the landscaping services of Heritage Landscape to help in the completion of her home,” the claim filed on January 3rd read. “Mrs. Whitfield has paid some (less than half of her bill), although she was happy with the work.”

According to the claim, she alleged she “did not have the money” at first. She then blamed the company for “poor work quality.”

In December 2015, Stoploss Specialists, Inc. claimed she owed $15,450 in unpaid bills. They sued her for a total of $23,000, which included late fees and other charges.

The reality star was also recently fined $1,000 for throwing a party at her home without the permits necessary to host the event or shoot the reality show.

Whitfield has also been hit with $291,719.06 in unpaid federal tax liens over the past four years.



http://realitywives.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=48


----------



## Graw

bag-princess said:


> she's going to need it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *Chateau Sheree Strikes Again! Sheree Whitfield Hit With $27K Lien For Unpaid Work On Home*
> 
> Sheree Whitfield will do anything to have Chateau Sheree outshine Moore Manor – and that includes getting renovations she can’t afford! RadarOnline.com can exclusively reveal court documents that prove The Real Housewives of Atlanta star is being sued by yet another company for unpaid bills.
> 
> According to documents from The Superior Court of Fulton County in Georgia, Master Craft Stucco, Inc. slapped Blu Management, LLC and Sheree’ Corporation with a lien for $26,586.41 on July 15, 2015.
> 
> Whitfield has also been hit with $291,719.06 in unpaid federal tax liens over the past four years.
> 
> 
> 
> http://realitywives.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=48



Reckless!  Who counsels her?  She needs a money manager.


----------



## Ginger Tea

These folks making thousands of dollars to behave like fools and you mean to tell me, you can't do a house renovation and pay your bills? Really? 

It's the same as athletes making millions and loosing their homes. Really? Pay the house off first.

At the very least get a chateau you can afford. 

Wasn't her car repossessed before?


----------



## swags

https://www.lovebscott.com/news/rea...ept-with-apollo-nida-before-he-went-to-prison

I wonder if we hear the nickname Whorsha.


----------



## Graw

They are trying to divide Porsha and Phaedra.  If Apollo and Porsha had sex before he went to prison, Todd and Kandi would have mentioned that on their trip...unless Apollo recently revealed that to him/Peter.  The other possibility is that Todd is making that up, I hope not because Porsha might sue for defamation.  This is silly!  Porsha denied it.  The website name is too funny! 

porsha4realThis is a damn lie… Shame on you!

https://gossipthot.wordpress.com/20...sleeping-with-phaedras-ex-apollo-on-the-gram/
My girl @Gossip4Days gave us a little tidbit of what is going down in these streetz of the ATL.

9h

gossip4daysDamn !!! I heard through a friend of mines that #porsha slept with #apollonida before he went to prison if you check #phaedraparks and #porshawilliams followers they not following each other anymore take a look for yourself mind you @peterthomasrhoa@bravoandy @todd167 said it’s gonna be some **** at the Reunion also check out Porsha new bio all Negativity will be blocked also she put up a quote ….That reflects on the Reunion!!! Chile!!!… Omg #rhoareunion #fricknfrack is Over!!!


----------



## swags

I think the Sheree and Bob scenes are a reenactment. I do believe they went through everything that she said but I think they've been in a better place for awhile and he is helping her with her storyline.


----------



## lulilu

swags said:


> I think the Sheree and Bob scenes are a reenactment. I do believe they went through everything that she said but I think they've been in a better place for awhile and he is helping her with her storyline.


Sheree will never forgive Bob for not paying her after he left.  She thought/acted like she hit the jackpot when she married him, and really struggled after he left.


----------



## DC-Cutie

what I found strange about Sheree and Bob's interaction is this - in the first season, ALL she talked about was 'get some 7 figures'.  So for a woman that was treated as she said Bob did, you would think that would have come out already.   Then they sat and talked with Iyanla, again NONE of the leaving, cheating, physical abuse stuff came up.

I'm not saying I don't believe her, I just wonder why she's discussing it now?  Her main concern has always been child support and 'some 7 figures'


----------



## Ginger Tea

If Bob was/is the type of person depicted, there is no way on this earth any woman in her right mind would share space much less, TV air time with such a person.


----------



## Tivo

Ginger Tea said:


> If Bob was/is the type of person depicted, there is no way on this earth any woman in her right mind would share space much less, TV air time with such a person.


Sadly, women do it every day.


----------



## rockhollow

swags said:


> I think the Sheree and Bob scenes are a reenactment. I do believe they went through everything that she said but I think they've been in a better place for awhile and he is helping her with her storyline.



Yes, I don't believe this whole Sheree and Bob storyline. Made up, just like Kenya and Matt.
Over at LSA, they are saying that Bob brought his girlfriend with him to Hawaii.
I know that Bravo likes to embellish things and steer storylines, but if this is true, it's just too much!
I know we're fools for watching these shows, but that just feels like a slap in the face if Bravo paid for his girlfriend to come, but wants us to have to watch Sheree and Bob pretend they might reconcile.


----------



## lulilu

Ginger Tea said:


> If Bob was/is the type of person depicted, there is no way on this earth any woman in her right mind would share space much less, TV air time with such a person.


Sheree would do pretty much anything for money IMO.


----------



## Ginger Tea

lulilu said:


> Sheree would do pretty much anything for money IMO.



Of this, there seems no doubt. Especially given the recent info that she is behind on payments to most if not all her contractors. 

These blasted chicks on this show, making thousands of dollars, what an episode, a season, and still living beyond their means. It would just be too much to get a house or do a renovation within her means. 

Ridiculous!


----------



## Graw

It's sad because how are they going to be able to maintain a mortgage? Taxes?  It portrays the wrong image to children. Also the people/ contractors suing are public.  How many others are out there?  Who knows?


----------



## Sassys

The Real Housewives men have claws too! Cynthia Bailey and Kenya Moore's exes come to blows during radio show

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-Kenya-Moore-s-exes-brawl.html#ixzz4cBBASMcN 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Graw

Hmm, I would not be surprised if Matt is telling the truth.  Matt needs to leave the entire cast alone.  He is a ticking time bomb who exposes the truth is an aggressive way. 



Sassys said:


> The Real Housewives men have claws too! Cynthia Bailey and Kenya Moore's exes come to blows during radio show
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-Kenya-Moore-s-exes-brawl.html#ixzz4cBBASMcN
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



It's not just the Real Housewives who have drama with each other - their exes have now gotten in on the action.

Peter Thomas, ex husband of RHOA star Cynthia Bailey, was involved in an altercation with Kenya Moore's ex Matt Jordan during a radio station interview on Tuesday, TMZ reported Thursday.

The interview was not live and has not aired, but news of the fight broke after Peter posted a video to Instagram explaining that something had gone down.



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-Kenya-Moore-s-exes-brawl.html#ixzz4cFlOMY31 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
In the video posted on Wednesday, Peter says, 'Yesterday was an interesting day, somebody tried me.'

Reports say that things got heated and Matt threw a water bottle at Peter. They reportedly began to fight and radio station staff had to break it up. Police showed up to the scene and took an assault report from Peter against Matt. 

Peter claims on Instagram that someone is attempting to block the release of the fight video, but tells his followers 'I'm gonna get it released.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-Kenya-Moore-s-exes-brawl.html#ixzz4cFlA2VSa 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


The fight comes just days after Matt Jordan reportedly went on Instagram live to expose Peter for urging him to ask for 10% of Kenya Moore's Real Housewives Of Atlanta earnings.

Restaurant owner Peter, 56, separated from wife Cynthia Bailey, 49, in the summer of 2016. Their struggles were frequently documented on RHOA. 

Personal trainer Matt Jordan, 29, and the former Miss USA Kenya Moore, 46, have a well-documented history of breaking up and getting back together. 



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-Kenya-Moore-s-exes-brawl.html#ixzz4cFkqhZ9M 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## pinky7129

http://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/celebri...orce-judgement-reversed/ar-BByPo1B?li=BBnb7Kz

The Real Housewives of Atlanta" is a hotbed of drama, but it's what's happening off-screen that's making headlines now.

A judge has tossed out Phaedra Parks and Apollo Nida's divorce judgement, reports TMZ.

Phaedra, 43, filed for divorce back in 2014 a month after Apollo, 38, started an eight-year prison sentence for his role in a fraudulent auto-loan scheme. In November 2016, she claimed that it had been finalized.

Apparently, the divorce was granted by default last July because Apollo had failed to respond to Phaedra's filing. But in December 2016, he contested it on the grounds that he'd never been served or given a chance to respond. He filed his own divorce petition on Dec. 1.

A judge has now sided with Apollo, noting that he was troubled by the fact that Phaedra intentionally misspelled Apollo's last name as "Nita" in her original paperwork and that it had been suggested that Apollo would attend future divorce hearings from prison, which was never a possibility, TMZ explained in a March 24 report.

Apollo was also not informed about the final divorce hearing nor served with documents letting him know the divorce had been finalized.

Phaedra is not happy about the court's decision and lashed out via her rep.

"It's very confusing why a man who is engaged and enjoys frequent visits with his fiancée would work so aggressively to avoid ending his marriage," her rep, Steve Honig, told TMZ on March 25. (In November, it was revealed that despite being behind bars, Apollo had proposed to a New Jersey woman he'd been dating for two years.)

"Regardless, Phaedra is reviewing her options with her attorney to determine the most efficient path toward ending this marriage so she can move forward and focus on raising strong, healthy and happy children," her rep added.

Phaedra and Apollo are parents to young sons Dylan and Ayden.

They married in November 2009 after he served nearly five years in prison for auto title fraud.


----------



## Graw

Why is he torturing her?


----------



## Sassys

I just walked in to my living room; what the fcuk is this fool wearing??!?!?!


----------



## Graw

You want to have a baby with a man, but he doesn't have a key to your home   If porsha does have a baby, I hope she has plenty help.


----------



## Graw

Sheree is so rough around the edges, no manners or grace.


----------



## Graw

Kenya is nasty licking her lips at Sheree's son.  Gross.


----------



## Sassys

Graw said:


> Kenya is nasty licking her lips at Sheree's son.  Gross.



Don't give that fool and producers any ideas.


----------



## Graw

Sassys said:


> I just walked in to my living room; what the fcuk is this fool wearing??!?!?!
> 
> View attachment 3646975


She is making me laugh! 



Sassys said:


> Don't give that fool and producers any ideas.


Sheree better watch her!


----------



## sgj99

Sassys said:


> I just walked in to my living room; what the fcuk is this fool wearing??!?!?!
> 
> View attachment 3646975



i know!  that is just about the tackiest thing i've seen ...

and Sheree thinks it's okay for her son to be late to a modeling job because of traffic?  uh, no.  and Cynthia's partner had every right to mention that to her.  she probably calls his professors at school and questions his grade on papers too.


----------



## Graw

Haha!  Andy mentioned Kenya licking her lips at Kairo on WWHL.


----------



## GaudyGirl

So Porsha wants to have a baby wedding?


----------



## Longchamp

Wow, Bravo continues to exploit more and more every season. 
Or the ladies on all these shows will do and say anything for the camera and the almighty dollar.
Hard to watch Phaedra and Kandi's friendship go to sh- -.


----------



## Longchamp

Sassys said:


> I just walked in to my living room; what the fcuk is this fool wearing??!?!?!
> 
> View attachment 3646975



I couldn't stop studying this outfit. LoL. WTF was she thinking looked good about this?


----------



## tomz_grl

And she went to pick her kids up from school in that getup.


----------



## lulilu

Phaedra looks like a street walker leaning into a car window.  Totally disgusting.

Sheree is clueless about her lack of manners and intelligence.  She is a one trick pony -- "is it compensation?"


----------



## leisurekitty

Sassys said:


> I just walked in to my living room; what the fcuk is this fool wearing??!?!?!
> 
> View attachment 3646975



Yes! That bodysuit was tragic but no one has ever confused Phaedra with being a fashionista. I guess she is bringing her sartorial expressions while on vacation into her daily life.


----------



## TC1

I'm not sure what Sheree saw that we didn't when she thought Kairo was "killing it". He looked very stiff and awkward to me.


----------



## GaudyGirl

lulilu said:


> Sheree is clueless about her lack of manners and intelligence.  She is a one trick pony -- "is it compensation?"



Her grammar makes me INSANE.


----------



## rockhollow

Oh Phaedra - that outfit was so wrong! I had to rewind a couple of times, I just couldn't make you eyes believe what they were seeing.
I don't mind her over the top outfits when on vacation, but this outfit was  - I can't even find the words for it. We can pray she didn't have to get out of the car, just pick to boys up.
I thought her moma was staying with her helping with the boys, Phaedra would have to had snuck out of the house in that outfit.
Poor Cynthia looked some shocked at it too. And then to say she was heading over the the school after, made me want to cry.
Cynthia looks beautiful in that flowing, sparkly dress she had on.


----------



## Sassys

rockhollow said:


> Oh Phaedra - that outfit was so wrong! I had to rewind a couple of times, I just couldn't make you eyes believe what they were seeing.
> I don't mind her over the top outfits when on vacation, but this outfit was  - I can't even find the words for it. We can pray she didn't have to get out of the car, just pick to boys up.
> I thought her moma was staying with her helping with the boys, Phaedra would have to had snuck out of the house in that outfit.
> Poor Cynthia looked some shocked at it too. And then to say she was heading over the the school after, made me want to cry.
> Cynthia looks beautiful in that flowing, sparkly dress she had on.



Who the fcuk wears a bodysuit like that?!?!!?!?! I literally gasped as I was walking past the tv and thought I was seeing things. Pants were so tight, she could barely breath. I make damn sure when I buy bodysuits, that DOESN'T happen. I can't believe her a$$ had the nerve to come out of her closet/bedroom looking like that.


----------



## swags

rockhollow said:


> Oh Phaedra - that outfit was so wrong! I had to rewind a couple of times, I just couldn't make you eyes believe what they were seeing.
> I don't mind her over the top outfits when on vacation, but this outfit was  - I can't even find the words for it. We can pray she didn't have to get out of the car, just pick to boys up.
> I thought her moma was staying with her helping with the boys, Phaedra would have to had snuck out of the house in that outfit.
> Poor Cynthia looked some shocked at it too. And then to say she was heading over the the school after, made me want to cry.
> *Cynthia looks **beautiful** in that flowing, **sparkly dress she had on.*


I loved Cynthia's outfit but it was hard to stop looking at Phaedra. The camera seemed to zoom in on the flesh hanging out.


----------



## Tivo

I think Kenya chose Matt to play this relationship "game" with her because she finally found a mark to manipulate into some soap opera-style drama. Shes playing the role of her dreams...as the object of some man's obsessive love. Where she can trash his character...yet keep him coming back. 
I think this in her mind is what a relationship is. She pushes and pulls at him...all for the cameras. She is playing a dangerous game.
Kenya is souless and I think her rot is too deep.


----------



## lulilu

Agree Kairo was stiff and not impressive.  He is like his mom in that he thinks he's all that.  Late, not apologetic, claiming he wasn't nervous....SMDH.


----------



## rockhollow

Tivo said:


> I think Kenya chose Matt to play this relationship "game" with her because she finally found a mark to manipulate into some soap opera-style drama. Shes playing the role of her dreams...as the object of some man's obsessive love. Where she can trash his character...yet keep him coming back.
> I think this in her mind is what a relationship is. She pushes and pulls at him...all for the cameras. She is playing a dangerous game.
> Kenya is souless and I think her rot is too deep.[/QUOTE
> 
> It's the same game she tried to play with Walter - in her mind, she creates the relationship of her dreams, just forgets to take the man's feelings in it.
> I think the guys went along with her original concept, but then when she started to change the rules, they don't want to play.
> Walter was ok playing her boyfriend, but then Kenya changed the game and wanted marriage, he left.
> So Kenya decided to try and do it again, with Matt, and again it backfires.
> Matt is ok with the script of playing her boyfriend, but then when Kenya again, changes the rules, he doesn't want to play. I'm sure Kenya told Matt it would further his career and help him promote himself.
> But I doubt he signed up to play the crazed, obsessive boyfriend so that Kenya could do all this acting - she's happy, she's sad, she's scared, she's angry, she's hurt - it's too much.
> 
> I agree, it's a dangerous game she's playing. Walter just walked away and didn't want to play once she got so crazy. Matt seems equally crazy as Kenya, and that's not a good thing.


----------



## Sassys

RHOA's Kenya Moore is granted restraining order against ex Matt Jordan after he hounds her with phone calls 'up to 30 times a day'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ining-order-ex-Matt-Jordan.html#ixzz4cqUZciCp 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Longchamp

Matt appeared to have impulse control issues on the show, so not surprised that Kenya needs TRO.
Stay safe Kenya.


----------



## swags

Longchamp said:


> Matt appeared to have impulse control issues on the show, so not surprised that Kenya needs TRO.
> Stay safe Kenya.


I guess it wasn't all an act. I am not sure what Kenya saw in him, he doesn't seem all there.


----------



## Tivo

swags said:


> I guess it wasn't all an act. I am not sure what Kenya saw in him, *he doesn't seem all there.*



That's what she saw in him.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Sassys said:


> I just walked in to my living room; what the fcuk is this fool wearing??!?!?!
> 
> View attachment 3646975



Yeah, that's real 'Lady Like." Yuck City.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## DC-Cutie

Kenya and Matt are both on cray cray status if you ask me.
I think that away from the cameras Kenya told Matt things he wanted to hear.  When the cameras started rolling, he talked about those things and Kenya would act as if Matt is 'doing' something to her or basically lying.  From the her first season, we have seen her how she tried to act with Walter.  I still believe that she paid him to be on the show.  Walter wasn't about to be played on national TV, so he put it all on front street.  She got upset.  Walter just left.

Then comes Matt, he's young and easily impressed.  BINGO!  Kenya has found someone she can manipulate and talk to any kind of way.  Then his crazy came out.  Now I don't agree with his breaking the glass on her garage, excessive calling, showing up in Charlotte, etc.  I just think there is much more to it than we will ever know.
In the meantime, I'd get rid of that glass garage door (dumb idea to begin with) and a fenced in property with good security alarm/cameras.  Her home sits in a place that makes it scary as a female living alone with an off the rails ex.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Kenya and Matt are both on cray cray status if you ask me.
> I think that away from the cameras Kenya told Matt things he wanted to hear.  When the cameras started rolling, he talked about those things and Kenya would act as if Matt is 'doing' something to her or basically lying.  From the her first season, we have seen her how she tried to act with Walter.  I still believe that she paid him to be on the show.  Walter wasn't about to be played on national TV, so he put it all on front street.  She got upset.  Walter just left.
> 
> Then comes Matt, he's young and easily impressed.  BINGO!  Kenya has found someone she can manipulate and talk to any kind of way.  Then his crazy came out.  Now I don't agree with his breaking the glass on her garage, excessive calling, showing up in Charlotte, etc.  I just think there is much more to it than we will ever know.
> In the meantime, I'd get rid of that glass garage door (dumb idea to begin with) and a fenced in property with good security alarm/cameras.  Her home sits in a place that makes it scary as a female living alone with an off the rails ex.



But why is he at the housewarming, if they broke up yet again. I haven't really been watching the last 4 episode, and had it on as background noise while reading last night.


----------



## swags

How about Apollos fiance? No embarassment about being with a married.felon.


----------



## Sassys

swags said:


> How about Apollos fiance? No embarassment about being with a married.felon.



I really always wanted to know what kid of nutcase women get with marry prison men. How fcuked up is their self esteem. Apollo's girl is not an ugly woman; there is no need for her to be with a man in prison. She killed me with the; "oh, let me grab my Chanel". Non basic women who have nice things/designer things don't call out their sh$t by brand name. SMH


----------



## DC-Cutie

Matt was also in Cynthia's fashion show.  I believe Kenya was leading Matt on, period!  That pic above and her inviting into her home AFTER he broke her windows and all, doesn't seem like a woman afraid of a man


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> *Matt was also in Cynthia's fashion show.  I* believe Kenya was leading Matt on, period!  That pic above and her inviting into her home AFTER he broke her windows and all, doesn't seem like a woman afraid of a man



Interesting, I didn't watch that episode


----------



## DC-Cutie

he wasn't shown during that episode.  Someone posted pics


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> he wasn't shown during that episode.  Someone posted pics



So clearly, this is a fake story for her and Bravo is not even good at hiding it from the public.


----------



## Graw

Sassys said:


> I really always wanted to know what kid of nutcase women get with marry prison men. How fcuked up is their self esteem. Apollo's girl is not an ugly woman; there is no need for her to be with a man in prison. She killed me with the; "oh, let me grab my Chanel". Non basic women who have nice things/designer things don't call out their sh$t by brand name. SMH


  I heard that too!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I love LSA, because someone posted that Bravo gave Apollo's girlfriend/fiance/fool clothes and accessories, so she had to return them at the end of filming!  LOL


----------



## Graw

As far as a client going to Phaedra about Kandi.  I don't know if a lawyers are bound by ethics not to divulge information the way healthcare professionals are.  Either way Johnnie went to Phaedra to spite Kandi or maybe BRAVO encouraged him, who knows?


----------



## Graw

Did you see when Todd escorted Apollos fiance in Mama Joyce was there when they closed to door as if she was trying to come in!


----------



## Graw

DC-Cutie said:


> I love LSA, because someone posted that Bravo gave Apollo's girlfriend/fiance/fool clothes and accessories, so she had to return them at the end of filming!  LOL


If that is the case, she realllllly had to get that Chanel.  It won't be covered in her home owners insurance.  BRAVO is so shady and why would Apollo decline the opportunity to 1. Be paid. 2. Torture Phaedra 

What married man has a "friend" for 4 years and his spouse doesn't know about it?  Does this woman know Phaedra?  Have they gone on vacations together? Brunch? Very messy!


----------



## Graw

All in all this season was meh.


----------



## DC-Cutie

according to the rumor mill, the reunion is going to be LIT!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I love LSA, because someone posted that Bravo gave Apollo's girlfriend/fiance/fool clothes and accessories, so she had to return them at the end of filming!  LOL


----------



## Sassys

Graw said:


> As far as a client going to Phaedra about Kandi.  I don't know if a lawyers are bound by ethics not to divulge information the way healthcare professionals are.  Either way Johnnie went to Phaedra to spite Kandi or maybe BRAVO encouraged him, who knows?



Kandi said on WWHL last week, we would see her asking Phaedra if it was true and she denied everything. Yes, client is suppose to have attorney privilege with their lawyer. But she is not representing him. She took him to someone else.


----------



## Graw

DC-Cutie said:


> according to the rumor mill, the reunion is going to be LIT!


I'm sure its the peanut gallery against Phaedra. 



Sassys said:


> Kandi said on WWHL last week, we would see her asking Phaedra if it was true and she denied everything. Yes, client is suppose to have attorney privilege with their lawyer. But she is not representing him. She took him to someone else.


Messy!


----------



## Longchamp

In the pic of nene in her bathing suit; where is the strap on the right side that would normally attach to the  cup?


----------



## swags

Longchamp said:


> In the pic of nene in her bathing suit; where is the strap on the right side that would normally attach to the  cup?


Under her boob.


----------



## Tivo

Kandi's singing voice is not good.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> according to the rumor mill, the reunion is going to be LIT!


. 

Just saw this


----------



## Sassys

Reunion preview 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...urruss-bawls-Porsha-Williams-RHOA-teaser.html


----------



## Graw

4 parts!  There is more to the reunion than the actual show.  Oh, the comments from that website! 



Sassys said:


> Reunion preview
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...urruss-bawls-Porsha-Williams-RHOA-teaser.html


The comments below have not been moderated.



GoogleMeHo, Los Angeles, United States, 24 minutes ago

Kandi's outbursts lead me to think she has some sort of imbalance or deep seated issue which is the root cause. She gets too exasperated about inconsequential things.
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...orsha-Williams-RHOA-teaser.html#ixzz4dZx6TJde 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## lulilu

I have read conflicting things about Phaedra returning next season.  One site says she got fired, but her "representative" told Page Six that story is wrong.  I hope she is not returning.


----------



## bag-princess

great balls of fire!!!!!!!!!!!!!



*Phaedra Parks Has Been Fired From The Real Housewives Of Atlanta*


*According to fellow blogger B Scott:*

*“Everyone was given their renewal papers last week and Phaedra didn’t get hers. She got caught in so many treacherous lies this season that even the producers have had enough. She even brought ‘fake’ divorce papers to the reunion to prove a point. No one knows whether she’s telling the truth about anything anymore.*

*Our sources also say that Phaedra tried to blame the lesbian & date rape lie she fed Porsha Williams on producer Carlos King — which might have something to do with why he won’t be back to work on the show next year.”*

*Apparently contract letters are sent out simultaneously approximately two weeks after the taping of the reunion shows ends. Bravo housewife contracts have pre-negotiated renewal clauses/options determining how many additional seasons their option is for and any respective salary increases. New contract negotiations do not occur each year.*

*But don’t get your hopes up too much, the reality star’s rep denied that Phaedra has been fired, telling Page Six the rumors are “untrue.”*

*Phaedra has removed #RHOA star from her social media profiles.*

*Cynthia Bailey is returning to RHOA as well as Nene Leakes and Kim Zolciak. Nene and Kim will won’t be full time but friends of the housewives. The Real Housewives Of Atlanta four-episode reunion begins Sunday 16th April 16 at 8/7c on Bravo.*


*http://realitywives.net/blogs/phaedra-parks-has-been-fired-from-the-real-housewives-of-atlanta/*


----------



## lulilu

^^^^fingers crossed.


----------



## bag-princess

i would take frick and frack over those other cows any day of the week!!


----------



## TC1

Kim & Nene thought they were so over & above the RH franchise...now they come back when they need the $$$$. I don't care if they're on or not..I just need better storylines to keep my interest.


----------



## Sassys

I say fire the whole cast and start fresh. I rarely watch anymore. I loathe   Kenya Moore and always turn the channel on anything she is on. Porsha is just to stupid for me, Cynthia is boring (nothing wrong with that; just doesn't work for reality tv), Sheree is a lying wannabe, trying to keep up with the Jones, tired of Kandi and her 3 stooges mama and aunts.


----------



## swags

I kind of like Phaedra.They are all ridiculous at some point.


----------



## rockhollow

Phaedra is no worst than the rest.
I agree, fire them all and start over.
Nene and Kim have both had their days and left. I can't see anything positive coming from them returning. Move forward not back, we don't need to go over old story lines again.


----------



## swags

rockhollow said:


> Phaedra is no worst than the rest.
> I agree, fire them all and start over.
> Nene and Kim have both had their days and left. I can't see anything positive coming from them returning. Move forward not back, we don't need to go over old story lines again.


You don't want to hear "close your legs to married men" or "I'm rich, *****"


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Graw said:


> 4 parts!  There is more to the reunion than the actual show.  Oh, the comments from that website!



Right! 4 Parts! That's a whole dang month of reuniting.


----------



## gre8dane

lulilu said:


> ^^^^fingers crossed.



Yup!  Fingers and toes crossed!  Let Fakedra be gone and never to return as a 'friend of the show' or anything. Her lies and her frontin' were on another level.


----------



## DC-Cutie

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Right! 4 Parts! That's a whole dang month of reuniting.


never thought about it that way, but you are exactly right!  LOL  a whole freaking month!


----------



## swags

I doubt it needs to be 4 parts. You know they will tease us with the good stuff while we sit through Kenya crying about Matt, and her and Sheree going back and forth about their ridiculous houses.


----------



## rockhollow

The season wasn't interesting enough for a 4 part reunion.
I agree with Swags - we will get lots of crap for the most of it, and just small tidbits of anything new.
Thank goodness I'll be able to fast forward - I know we'll have lots and lots of Kenya trying to connivence us her relationship with Matt was real and unscripted.


----------



## beantownSugar

Absolutely hate Phaedra, but I think she looked great with the shorter length black bob wig. She should change up her hair for sure.


----------



## Prufrock613

May have been discussed from the


rockhollow said:


> The season wasn't interesting enough for a 4 part reunion.
> I agree with Swags - we will get lots of crap for the most of it, and just small tidbits of anything new.
> Thank goodness I'll be able to fast forward - I know we'll have lots and lots of Kenya trying to connivence us her relationship with Matt was real and unscripted.


agree! 
No more faux boyfriends Kenya, cmon!


----------



## Graw

Phaedra has good qualities as well.  No one is perfect and she doesn't need to answer questions from people who do not wish her well.


----------



## Graw

Kandi definitely has a type.


----------



## Graw

Kim and Kroy walking past Kandi!


----------



## Graw

Does Sharee live in the Chateau or not?


----------



## Longchamp

It's got to be more than Phaedra lying, we could find examples of all the women lying.
She dished someone on Bravo team or some snarky gay comment pissed off Andy.
#teamphaedra


----------



## swags

Why are they putting Riley through such awkwardness on camera? 
And Kandi needs to write a new song called "I guess I did want Scrubs"


----------



## Graw

Longchamp said:


> It's got to be more than Phaedra lying, we could find examples of all the women lying.
> She dished someone on Bravo team or some snarky gay comment pissed off Andy.
> #teamphaedra


If she did blame a producer for telling her information that she leaked on the show BRAVO might try to remove her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kim is just trash


----------



## TC1

Dang...Kandi could probably live of those Shape of You funds forever!. She's the only one with any real money on this show.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Kim is just trash



fcuking another woman's man and has the NERVE to tell someone, you wish you had a man like me and you wish you had kids (low blow about kids).


----------



## TC1

The octomom comment WAS funny


----------



## Tivo

TC1 said:


> Dang...Kandi could probably live of those Shape of You funds forever!. She's the only one with any real money on this show.


??


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> fcuking another woman's man and has the NERVE to tell someone, you wish you had a man like me and you wish you had kids (low blow about kids).


If those comments were directed at anyone else I would take issue. But it's Kenya so I just can't care, lol.


----------



## TC1

Tivo said:


> ??


Kandi has songwriting credit for Ed Sherran's huge hit song called Shape of You...as well as a lot of other hit songs.That's where her money comes from...and she has a lot. Not like Sheree being sued for not paying her bills.


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> Dang...Kandi could probably live of those Shape of You funds forever!. She's the only one with any real money on this show.


RIGHT!  She didn't have to do a thing and Ed just padded her bank account real nice for LIFE!


----------



## Sassys

Tivo said:


> If those comments were directed at anyone else I would take issue. But it's Kenya so I just can't care, lol.



True, but I don't like when women take jabs at other women when it comes to having a baby. You don't know a person's health and if they can but are unable to. It's wrong. Not finding a man is all on Kenya, because she is evil, but the baby thing may not even be her choice.

And for a woman who let the world know she was a mistress, to say that, really rubbed me the wrong way.

I can't stand Kenya, but that was not right.


----------



## Sassys

I fell to the floor laughing when Kim said Kroy made $20Mil last year. I swear that woman stays lying. Kim clearly is crack smoking and thinks she is married to an A list football player. Can't stand when people lie about the dumbest things.


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> Why are they putting Riley through such awkwardness on camera?
> And Kandi needs to write a new song called "I guess I did want Scrubs"




I don't give a fat fig how much money Kandi has - she is still a thirsty cow!! Why put her child through this drama ON TV when it is clear that Riley Is very uncomfortable!! She is tacky!


----------



## Tivo

bag-princess said:


> I don't give a fat fig how much money Kandi has - she is still a thirsty cow!! Why put her child through this drama ON TV when it is clear that Riley Is very uncomfortable!! She is tacky!


Riley is already awkward as hell. She doesn't need anymore trauma to force her to close off any further.


----------



## bag-princess

Tivo said:


> Riley is already awkward as hell. She doesn't need anymore trauma to force her to close off any further.




ITA with you! And know Kandi throws this father of hers on her! SMH


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sassys said:


> I fell to the floor laughing when Kim said Kroy made $20Mil last year. I swear that woman stays lying. Kim clearly is crack smoking and thinks she is married to an A list football player. Can't stand when people lie about the dumbest things.



 How true!!! LOL


----------



## Graw

I cringed watching this scene.  Riley doesn't want to be filmed! 



bag-princess said:


> I don't give a fat fig how much money Kandi has - she is still a thirsty cow!! Why put her child through this drama ON TV when it is clear that Riley Is very uncomfortable!! She is tacky!





Tivo said:


> Riley is already awkward as hell. She doesn't need anymore trauma to force her to close off any further.


----------



## rockhollow

Kenya always takes it to far. I know the other lades shaded her house at her housewarming, but Kenya was almost manic about attacking Sheree's house.
I was surprised Kandi was willing to go off with Kenya, and thankfully she recognized Kenya was over the top with her glee at the unfinished basement.
Kenya always seems to come off as not likeable.

Notice that Matt must have been edited out of the final season. We kept seeing him in the previews, but must have been cut.
I wonder if he just keeps spilling to much about him and Kenya and with the season ending, not want to distance herself.
I doubt he'll be at any of the reunions. Kenya's now going to give the preference now of scared, battered girlfriend.
I''m not saying that Matt wasn't scary when he was angry, but I put lots of the blame on Kenya - she was playing a game and almost got burned.
I see someone mentioned that she's going to be doing videos for abused women now.


----------



## Longchamp

Reunion looks ugly.  Maybe Phaedra is shadier than a palm tree.


----------



## swags

Does Sheree live in the the Chateau?  What does Sheree do for money besides RH?  
They aired old episodes on Sunday including the one where Sheree "shifts" Kims wig. 
I don't miss Kim at all and I think they should retire Kenya as well.


----------



## blkbarbie310

I agree that Kenya takes things too far.  She should have kept her negative comments to herself.  However, I'm not sure how contained I would be for someone constantly talking about my house only to have some of the exact same items.  Kim and her lips being there was pointless and there was no reason for her to insert herself in the Kenya/Sheree drama. 
I am about sick of them and glad this season is over.


----------



## Sassys

Graw said:


> Does Sharee live in the Chateau or not?



I will say notice how everyone's talking head interviews are in their homes and hers are clearly not in that house.


----------



## bag-princess

Graw said:


> I cringed watching this scene.  *Riley doesn't want to be filmed*!




and if everyone else can clearly see this i know damn well her mother should!!!  she just does not care.  this situation is giving her some storyline because she isn't getting any on her own!  nobody is coming for kandi - at all!!!


----------



## Longchamp

Andy (queen of shade) said on his radio show this week that no changes made on RHOA cast *yet.*


----------



## bag-princess

Longchamp said:


> Andy (queen of shade) said on his radio show this week that no changes made on RHOA cast *yet.*





curiouser and curiouser!!


----------



## swags

I knew part 1 would be a lot of arguing over their houses.


----------



## TC1

I can't believe this is going to be dragged out to a 4 part reunion. They've already been yelling about the same stuff all season.


----------



## lulilu

I can't believe that Andy (and the others) let Sherree get away with her lies about the house, living in it it, it being furnished/having appliances, etc.  And all the contractor and tax liens.  She is a proven bald-faced liar and is never called on it.


----------



## swags

lulilu said:


> I can't believe that Andy (and the others) let Sherree get away with her lies about the house, living in it it, it being furnished/having appliances, etc.  And all the contractor and tax liens.  She is a proven bald-faced liar and is never called on it.


Does anyone know the real story on the house? Is it Sherees?


----------



## Sassys

lulilu said:


> *I can't believe that Andy (and the others) let Sherree get away with her lies about the house, living in it it, it being furnished/having appliances, etc.*  And all the contractor and tax liens.  She is a proven bald-faced liar and is never called on it.



What exactly do you expect them to do? Kenya already said, she drives by it every day and no lights are on day or night.


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> What exactly do you expect them to do? Kenya already said, she drives by it every day and no lights are on day or night.


----------



## Sassys

Well, I'm officially done watching. I'm now down to just NYC and BH. I can't stand Kim

*She's back for more bickering! Kim Zolciak officially signs on for season 10 of RHOA... but NeNe Leakes has yet to seal her deal*

*The star is one of the original Real Housewives Of Atlanta cast members*
*She will also be shooting her spinoff series Don't Be Tardy*
*Her friend Leakes has told TMZ she wants to make more money than Zolciak *


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ially-signs-season-10-RHOA.html#ixzz4eoPllASw 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## lulilu

Sassys said:


> Well, I'm officially done watching. I'm now down to just NYC and BH. I can't stand Kim
> 
> *She's back for more bickering! Kim Zolciak officially signs on for season 10 of RHOA... but NeNe Leakes has yet to seal her deal*
> 
> *The star is one of the original Real Housewives Of Atlanta cast members*
> *She will also be shooting her spinoff series Don't Be Tardy*
> *Her friend Leakes has told TMZ she wants to make more money than Zolciak *
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ially-signs-season-10-RHOA.html#ixzz4eoPllASw
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



Agree!  Kim was somewhat amusing on Tardy as she was happy with her family.  I have no desire to see the snarling face-making b*tch she became at Sheree's party.


----------



## jmaemonte

Sassys said:


> Well, I'm officially done watching. I'm now down to just NYC and BH. I can't stand Kim
> 
> *She's back for more bickering! Kim Zolciak officially signs on for season 10 of RHOA... but NeNe Leakes has yet to seal her deal*
> 
> *The star is one of the original Real Housewives Of Atlanta cast members*
> *She will also be shooting her spinoff series Don't Be Tardy*
> *Her friend Leakes has told TMZ she wants to make more money than Zolciak *
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ially-signs-season-10-RHOA.html#ixzz4eoPllASw
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



Ugh!  Me too!  I'm out....again!   I stopped watching RHOA because of Kim and started watching again when she left. Well, I'm OUT again. She is disgusting.


----------



## rockhollow

I think it's much better to bring on new ladies in stead of allowing the leavers to come back.
I'm just not liking the idea of Kim and Nene coming back, I haven't liked the return of Sheree.
And the large salaries.

i like the first couple of seasons of all the housewife shows. More interesting to meet and get to know new ladies, and they are less cruel to each other.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Well, I'm officially done watching. I'm now down to just NYC and BH. I can't stand Kim
> 
> ]




I have not watched this sinking ship in 3 years! 
Nothing I read about what is going on makes me miss it either!


----------



## swags

Not a big Kim fan and don't want to see more after her interaction with Kenya.
Kenya was right, she looks ridiculous with the lips and the whole caricature looking face from too many procedures.


----------



## Graw

Adding Kim adds an automatic level of drama and potential bickering with cast mates.  BRAVO loves it!


----------



## needloub

Graw said:


> Adding Kim adds an automatic level of drama and potential bickering with cast mates.  *BRAVO loves it!*


Bingo!!  I truly believe the Atlanta women are the biggest trainwreck (really cringe-worthy at most times), but they love it lol!


----------



## luckylove

I wish producers would just cancel rhoa already... the show is just a big mess and the 'ladies' have zero dignity (except for Cythnia).  I find the sloppy behavior, brawls and spats unwatchable.  I truly don't know any group of  grown women who behave is such a way...  To me, the show has run its course.


----------



## swags

Kenya is so combative and irritating. I can't imagine her having any female friends in real life. 
Was Sheree really blindsided by Bob? Do you think they were both in on it for $? I don't doubt that he was abusive but was curious about the way it came up this season.


----------



## DC-Cutie

My main problem with Kim is that, I feel like she has a real issue with black women.  Have always thought it since the beginning the way she spoke to Sweetie, her 'fried chicken' comment, etc.  The other is, she doesn't like these women.  At this point her only 'friend' on the show is Sheree.  If Sheree wasn't on the show, she probably wouldn't be back.
She's talked trash junk about all oft hem - sat at Cynthia's wedding talking crap, had the lawsuit with Kandie, doesn't care for Phaedra, got into it with Kenya and well, Porscha is just there...
It will be interesting to see if she films scenes by herself with the ladies instead of Kroy lurking somewhere close by.  She won't take trips either.
Basically, she's just there for a check.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> My main problem with Kim is that, I feel like she has a real issue with black women.  Have always thought it since the beginning the way she spoke to Sweetie, her 'fried chicken' comment, etc.  The other is, she doesn't like these women.  At this point her only 'friend' on the show is Sheree.  If Sheree wasn't on the show, she probably wouldn't be back.
> She's talked trash junk about all oft hem - sat at Cynthia's wedding talking crap, had the lawsuit with Kandie, doesn't care for Phaedra, got into it with Kenya and well, Porscha is just there...
> It will be interesting to see if she films scenes by herself with the ladies instead of Kroy lurking somewhere close by.  She won't take trips either.
> *Basically, she's just there for a check*.



Yet, Kroy made 20million last year...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Yet, Kroy made 20million last year...


OK!  The way she spends, that money hit the bank and left shortly thereafter.

Trips to LA for her and Brielle to get their cosmetic procedures must be pretty pricey


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> *My main problem with Kim is that*, I feel like she has a real issue with black women.  Have always thought it since the beginning the way she spoke to Sweetie, her 'fried chicken' comment, etc.  The other is, she doesn't like these women.  At this point her only 'friend' on the show is Sheree.  If Sheree wasn't on the show, she probably wouldn't be back.
> She's talked trash junk about all oft hem - sat at Cynthia's wedding talking crap, had the lawsuit with Kandie, doesn't care for Phaedra, got into it with Kenya and well, Porscha is just there...
> It will be interesting to see if she films scenes by herself with the ladies instead of Kroy lurking somewhere close by.  She won't take trips either.
> Basically, she's just there for a check.



My main problem with Kim is she lies about EVERYTHING! Jesus Christ, I can't take all the obvious lies. I don't understand why a person needs to lie so damn much. If you claim to be so damn happy and rich, why must you lie about EVERYTHING. I can't stand when people lie so much AND lie about the dumbest things. AND, when you can bust them on the lies within 5min.

I also, thought is was absolutely disgusting how she was so happy to be a mistress and teach her daughters that its okay to be a whore. Nope, I will NEVER be a fan of Kim and refuse to watch anything she is on.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> My main problem with Kim is she lies about EVERYTHING! Jesus Christ, I can't take all the obvious lies. I don't understand why a person needs to lie so damn much. If you claim to be so damn happy and rich, why must you lie about EVERYTHING. I can't stand when people lie so much AND lie about the dumbest things. AND, when you can bust them on the lies within 5min.
> 
> I also, thought is was absolutely disgusting how she was so happy to be a mistress and teach her daughters that its okay to be a whore. Nope, I will NEVER be a fan of Kim and refuse to watch anything she is on.


when you lie, you have to continue the lie...


----------



## Sassys

I feel bad, if Sheree was abused, but am I the only one who thinks the only reason she revealed this, was to give her a story line this season. I truly believe she and Bob agreed to it, in order to get money.

Since the men don’t get a paycheck, I wonder if she made a side deal with Bob.


----------



## TC1

Sassys said:


> I feel bad, if Sheree was abused, but am I the only one who thinks the only reason she revealed this, was to give her a story line this season. I truly believe she and Bob agreed to it, in order to get money.
> 
> Since the men don’t get a paycheck, I wonder if she made a side deal with Bob.


You're not the only one. That's how I see it too.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Well, part 2 was a waste of time and Porsha is still annoying.



swags said:


> Not a big Kim fan and don't want to see more after her interaction with Kenya.
> Kenya was right, she looks ridiculous with the lips and the whole caricature looking face from too many procedures.


That's the main reason I don't want Kim back. I don't want to have to look at her horrible new face.

At the beginning of the reunion Andy mentioned how the women on this series have the least amount of facial procedures of all the series and look great.  Kim's scary face would ruin that.



Sassys said:


> I feel bad, if Sheree was abused, but am I the only one who thinks the only reason she revealed this, was to give her a story line this season. I truly believe she and Bob agreed to it, in order to get money.
> 
> Since the men don’t get a paycheck, I wonder if she made a side deal with Bob.



I agree, but the men don't get a check? I didn't know that. Why does Peter keep coming back then?


----------



## Sassys

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Well, part 2 was a waste of time and Porsha is still annoying.
> 
> 
> That's the main reason I don't want Kim back. I don't want to have to look at her horrible new face.
> 
> At the beginning of the reunion Andy mentioned how the women on this series have the least amount of facial procedures of all the series and look great.  Kim's scary face would ruin that.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but the men don't get a check? I didn't know that. Why does Peter keep coming back then?



Several of the men in the franchise have said they don't get paid. Peter also mentioned they don't get paid but claimed he had an arrangement. Not sure why he would get paid if the men don't or if he is lying about his arrangement.

http://thejasminebrand.com/2016/03/29/husbands-on-real-housewives-franchise-dont-get-paid/


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Sassys said:


> Several of the men in the franchise have said they don't get paid. Peter also mentioned they don't get paid but claimed he had an arrangement. Not sure why he would get paid if the men don't or if he is lying about his arrangement.
> 
> http://thejasminebrand.com/2016/03/29/husbands-on-real-housewives-franchise-dont-get-paid/


Hmm, very interesting.


----------



## purseinsanity

DC-Cutie said:


> when you lie, you have to continue the lie...


It's like my mom used to say, "If you're a liar, you'd better have a really good memory"!


----------



## lovesbmw

I really don"t understand why Kim needs to keep on spending money on her body, she was so pretty without all the procedures.


----------



## lulilu

lovesbmw said:


> I really don"t understand why Kim needs to keep on spending money on her body, she was so pretty without all the procedures.



She actually has made herself less attractive (and the plastered-on makeup doesn't help either).


----------



## DC-Cutie

lovesbmw said:


> I really don"t understand why Kim needs to keep on spending money on her body, she was so pretty without all the procedures.



I don't know if I'd call her 'pretty'...  You know that saying, look at your mom and you'll see how you age.  Well, she keeps spending all this money because she  looks at her mom and possibly see's her future.  Her mom looks like the crypt keeper



lulilu said:


> She actually has made herself less attractive (and the plastered-on makeup doesn't help either).


Exactly!  These women do too much, too soon.  But actually according to Kim, she hasn't had any procedures, just a new makeup artist (lies they tell!)
I still think Jill did it best.  Her doctor has a delicate hand.  She doesn't looked stretched, pulled or plumped.


----------



## lovesbmw

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't know if I'd call her 'pretty'...  You know that saying, look at your mom and you'll see how you age.  Well, she keeps spending all this money because she  looks at her mom and possibly see's her future.  Her mom looks like the crypt keeper
> 
> 
> Exactly!  These women do too much, too soon.  But actually according to Kim, she hasn't had any procedures, just a new makeup artist (lies they tell!)
> I still think Jill did it best.  Her doctor has a delicate hand.  She doesn't looked stretched, pulled or plumped.


It was kinda sad but also funny, that Kenya said Kim was duck lips, i couldn"t help but laugh. And then i look at Kim daughters what is she teaching them about their future, they seem to be so lazy and have no work ethic.


----------



## tweegy

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Well, part 2 was a waste of time and Porsha is still annoying.
> 
> 
> That's the main reason I don't want Kim back. I don't want to have to look at her horrible new face.
> 
> At the beginning of the reunion Andy mentioned how the women on this series have the least amount of facial procedures of all the series and look great.  Kim's scary face would ruin that.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but the men don't get a check? I didn't know that. Why does Peter keep coming back then?


I used to like Porsha, but she's in her head. This whole lie with Kandi is just beyond. And yeh, she annoys me also. Even on Dishnation she makes my eyes roll. 

I know Kenya isn't a fav, but she cracks me up! This reunion so far is 2hrs too long...I guess Porsha's lying drama isn't until part 4


----------



## TC1

I've already said that a 4 part reunion is so damn unnecessary. Andy loves the reunions...pretty soon the seasons will be 4 episodes followed by a 12 part reunion


----------



## rockhollow

TC1 said:


> I've already said that a 4 part reunion is so damn unnecessary. Andy loves the reunions...pretty soon the seasons will be 4 episodes followed by a 12 part reunion



Andy just loves being in the drama. He should appear on the housewives show and interact with the ladies there, and then we wouldn't have to have so many reunion episodes.
He could attend their parties, and stir things up live.


----------



## Sassys

RHOA star Kenya Moore no shows hearing as judge nixes restraining on ex-boyfriend Matt Jordan

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rder-RHOA-s-Kenya-Moore-ex.html#ixzz4fZkj4KMF 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## rockhollow

Sassys said:


> RHOA star Kenya Moore no shows hearing as judge nixes restraining on ex-boyfriend Matt Jordan
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rder-RHOA-s-Kenya-Moore-ex.html#ixzz4fZkj4KMF
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



I guess now that the season is over, she's done with him. She must have been to busy holding auditions for a new man for next season.


----------



## gr8onteej

D.A.M.N Phaedra!  Really!!!


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> RHOA star Kenya Moore no shows hearing as judge nixes restraining on ex-boyfriend Matt Jordan
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rder-RHOA-s-Kenya-Moore-ex.html#ixzz4fZkj4KMF
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook





Well naturally!! There were no cameras to show how afraid she is of him and troubled by it all! [emoji849] No reason for her to be there and continue this charade!


----------



## pquiles

gr8onteej said:


> D.A.M.N Phaedra!  Really!!!



I was floored with the cliff hanger.  Phony Phaedra is at it again!


----------



## Longchamp

Lord Jesus Phaedra.  Nasty !


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Porsha is "in the world of journalism." I cannot.


----------



## tweegy

She slicker than grease (mama Joyce voice) and porsha is a damn bird to blindly follow her [emoji19]


----------



## tweegy

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Porsha is "in the world of journalism." I cannot.



I wanted to die! I guess her breakthrough story gonna be about the Underground Railroad... [emoji21]

Kenya nearly killed me when she went Elvis has left the building line


----------



## Sassys

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Porsha is "in the world of journalism." I cannot.



The Bi$tch please look Andy gave her had me DYING!!!


----------



## Tivo

gr8onteej said:


> D.A.M.N Phaedra!  Really!!!


What happened?


----------



## Sassys

Tivo said:


> What happened?



She is the one that spread the rumor and told Porsha Kandi and Todd wanted to drug and rape her.


----------



## tweegy

I guess Ramona and Sonya got back their frick and frack title now that Porsha and Phaedra are Fake and Fraudulent






Oh!! And side note, are we not gonna talk about how drunk Peter was lmao!!


----------



## tweegy

https://bossip.com/1554505/pass-the-peach-peter-thomas-explains-why-he-stormed-out-the-rhoa-reunion/


----------



## Prufrock613

tweegy said:


> https://bossip.com/1554505/pass-the-peach-peter-thomas-explains-why-he-stormed-out-the-rhoa-reunion/


He's such a tool.  Did he think his "dramatic" exit would send tongues wagging?  He even said- watch, I'm gonna walk off.  He's just hoping and praying he can still be TODDler's confident, next season.
Peter your 15 mins are up ⏰


----------



## Graw

Phaedra often makes off collar remarks in jest.  While I can imagine her saying that as a joke I doubt she meant it and certainly not for consumption by the cameras/public.  If she told Porsha and Porsha ran with it ... well.


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> She is the one that spread the rumor and told Porsha Kandi and Todd wanted to drug and rape her.


Wow. I need to watch this hot mess.


----------



## tweegy

Graw said:


> Phaedra often makes off collar remarks in jest.  While I can imagine her saying that as a joke I doubt she meant it and certainly not for consumption by the cameras/public.  If she told Porsha and Porsha ran with it ... well.



Which comment Phaedra said are you referring to?


----------



## tweegy

http://dashofsalt.co/0ccfb88b57?utm...gn=sm&utm_medium=inf&utm_term=5064715OVSRSPUT

Apparently Mz Parks got fired. I found her funny at times, but that was really vile what she did to Kandi. That was jus...ugh...

Not sure if true or not,  just saw it on twitter..Guess we will find out sooner or later tho...


----------



## floatinglili

RHOA has been turning my stomach for ages. Kind of zoned out way back at the wig pulling TBH - just too much!!
Didn't stop me watching straight away as those girls are gorgeous on screen and fun to watch, but sex rumours like this are gross.


----------



## Graw

Eww Monique, Jill and Geegee displayed Ratchet behavior on this episode.


----------



## swags

I didn't mind Phaedra but she is sneaky. I bet she started the lesbian and drugging allegations to get back at Kandi and Todd for siding with Apollo. 
I was reading what Nene had to say on WWHL and she mentioned that Phaedra tried to film with her half sister when she first came on but they found out early on and squashed it.


----------



## Graw

I don't mind Phaedra either.  I don't think she should be fired.


----------



## tweegy

She very much deserved to be fired. That wasn't a little lie she started. She accused someone of trying to rape someone else. She could have seriously ruined Kandi's life with that crap. And Porsha also showed how much lack of brain she has to blindly follow this chick and have a nasty attitude.

Phaedra didnt bother me, I actually found her funny at times. But that was very much crossing the line.
Looks like she really got axed. And I'm just DYING that she brought out what are apparently fake divorce papers. If that's true thats hilarious. Who does that?? lmao

http://www.bet.com/celebrities/news/2017/05/02/phaedra-parks.html


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> She very much deserved to be fired. That wasn't a little lie she started. She accused someone of trying to rape someone else. She could have seriously ruined Kandi's life with that crap. And Porsha also showed how much lack of brain she has to blindly follow this chick and have a nasty attitude.
> 
> Phaedra didnt bother me, I actually found her funny at times. But that was very much crossing the line.
> Looks like she really got axed. And I'm just DYING that she brought out what are apparently fake divorce papers. If that's true thats hilarious. Who does that?? lmao
> 
> http://www.bet.com/celebrities/news/2017/05/02/phaedra-parks.html





Graw said:


> I don't mind Phaedra either.  I don't think she should be fired.



Department of Children Services could have also got involved. That is some sick sh$t. Yes, she should be fired.


----------



## Sassys

Graw said:


> Eww Monique, Jill and Geegee displayed Ratchet behavior on this episode.



Who???


----------



## Graw

Sassys said:


> Who???


RHOP


----------



## Graw

But we haven't heard from Phaedra yet.  How can we presume she is guilty?  I can't believe she would say that.


----------



## needloub

I just can't believe that Nene had the audacity to name cast members that are bringing the "classiness" of the show down


----------



## tweegy

Graw said:


> But we haven't heard from Phaedra yet.  How can we presume she is guilty?  I can't believe she would say that.


She did come out with some crap saying her character speaks for itself and just doing her usual Phaedra talks when she gets busted.. deflect deny and delude.

I notice on the journalist show Dishnation they made it seem like Porsha checked Kenya and didnt even talk about the revelation. smh.. They shouldn't talk about RHOA on that show at all cause its teamporsha on there.


----------



## Tivo

tweegy said:


> She did come out with some crap saying her character speaks for itself and just doing her usual Phaedra talks when she gets busted.. deflect deny and delude.
> 
> I notice *on the journalist show Dishnation* they made it seem like Porsha checked Kenya and didnt even talk about the revelation. smh.. They shouldn't talk about RHOA on that show at all cause its teamporsha on there.



LOL!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I really like Shamea, she seems like a classy, cool, fun and loyal friend.  She was friends with both Porscha and Kandi, so that had to be uncomfortable.  But she never bashed either to the other.  Instead remaining neutral.

Porscha should have been more loyal to Shamea instead of Phony Phae Phae.

Phaedra needs to disbarred, investigated (because I'm sure all her client dealings aren't on the up and up, remember she took the cash in the parking lot from her client who had just lied to the judge) and fired from the show.  She's a mess


----------



## purseinsanity

DC-Cutie said:


> I really like Shamea, she seems like a classy, cool, fun and loyal friend.  She was friends with both Porscha and Kandi, so that had to be uncomfortable.  But she never bashed either to the other.  Instead remaining neutral.
> 
> Porscha should have been more loyal to Shamea instead of Phony Phae Phae.
> 
> Phaedra needs to disbarred, investigated (because I'm sure all her client dealings aren't on the up and up, remember she took the cash in the parking lot from her client who had just lied to the judge) and fired from the show.  She's a mess


This this this!!!


----------



## swags

Graw said:


> But we haven't heard from Phaedra yet.  How can we presume she is guilty?  I can't believe she would say that.



True. I can see her planting stuff in Porhas head but who knows what was actually said.


----------



## bag-princess

yes!!!  come on back through Linnethia!!!!! i know it would make Kandi's big head spin off her shoulders and that would be more icing on the cake for me!!
*http://realitywives.net/blogs/nene-...shade-back-to-the-real-housewives-of-atlanta/*
*http://realitywives.net/blogs/nene-...shade-back-to-the-real-housewives-of-atlanta/*
*http://realitywives.net/blogs/nene-...shade-back-to-the-real-housewives-of-atlanta/*
*http://realitywives.net/blogs/nene-...shade-back-to-the-real-housewives-of-atlanta/*
*Nene Leakes Offered $2.5M To Bring Her Shade Back To The Real Housewives Of Atlanta*



Nene Leakes has been offered $2.5 million to return full-time to Season 10 of the _Real Housewives Of Atlanta_, a source exclusively reveals to Life & Style.

That would be a massive pay raise for Nene, who, as Life & Style has previously reported, raked in $1 million per season before leaving the franchise in 2015 after seven seasons. “The suits at Bravo are willing to pay big money to get the best cast,” says the insider.

And if she takes the money, you can bet that Nene, 49, will bring the drama, especially because her nemesis Kim Zolciak, 38, has reportedly signed on — for a little less money, the insider reveals.

“Nene has already declared that she expects to be making more money than Kim,” the insider adds, “and would absolutely not come back otherwise.”

Source: _Life & Style_


http://realitywives.net/blogs/nene-...shade-back-to-the-real-housewives-of-atlanta/


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> yes!!!  come on back through Linnethia!!!!! i know it would make Kandi's big head spin off her shoulders and that would be more icing on the cake for me!!
> *Nene Leakes Offered $2.5M To Bring Her Shade Back To The Real Housewives Of Atlanta*
> 
> 
> 
> Nene Leakes has been offered $2.5 million to return full-time to Season 10 of the _Real Housewives Of Atlanta_, a source exclusively reveals to Life & Style.
> 
> That would be a massive pay raise for Nene, who, as Life & Style has previously reported, raked in $1 million per season before leaving the franchise in 2015 after seven seasons. “The suits at Bravo are willing to pay big money to get the best cast,” says the insider.
> 
> And if she takes the money, you can bet that Nene, 49, will bring the drama, especially because her nemesis Kim Zolciak, 38, has reportedly signed on — for a little less money, the insider reveals.
> 
> “Nene has already declared that she expects to be making more money than Kim,” the insider adds, “and would absolutely not come back otherwise.”
> 
> Source: _Life & Style_
> 
> 
> http://realitywives.net/blogs/nene-...shade-back-to-the-real-housewives-of-atlanta/



Highly doubt they would give her more than Bethenny.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

https://twitter.com/chrissyteigen/st...70750681305088

Nene was right, she is a trash box!


----------



## purseinsanity

WhitleyGilbert said:


> https://twitter.com/chrissyteigen/st...70750681305088
> 
> Nene was right, she is a trash box!


That's disgusting.  If she's that trashy, she should offer herself up, not her daughter.


----------



## Longchamp

Brielle please move out, go to college before we can't tell you from your mother. Hurry before it's too late.


----------



## Sassys

Longchamp said:


> Brielle please move out, go to college before we can't tell you from your mother. Hurry before it's too late.



College?? Kid barely got out of High School. Isn't she dumb as rocks?


----------



## purseinsanity

Sassys said:


> College?? Kid barely got out of High School. Isn't she dumb as rocks?


Why must we insult rocks?


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> College?? Kid barely got out of High School. Isn't she dumb as rocks?



*phaedra voice* not rocks.


----------



## swags

WhitleyGilbert said:


> https://twitter.com/chrissyteigen/st...70750681305088
> 
> Nene was right, she is a trash box!





WhitleyGilbert said:


> https://twitter.com/chrissyteigen/st...70750681305088
> 
> Nene was right, she is a trash box!


Eww, an old whore, whoring out her daughter. You think she would want her kids to avoid what she had to do to get them where they are.
And even more disgusting, to see John Legend?? Really?


----------



## Tivo

^^^ Nasty!


----------



## swags

They showed an older episode today with Kims departure. I can see bringing Nene back but there is no need for them to bring back Kim.


----------



## tweegy

Guys Phaedra is stone cold. She said she made a rash decision? Wtf   Buying something on sale is a rash decision not spreading harmful rumors wtf!

This girl off getting touched up and hair curled while all hell breaking loose.

And porsha is a complete moron she is not innocent. They asking HER a question and she goes 'did I hear that from you phaedra' girl they asked you! Are you slow?


----------



## swags

Its hard to even watch this. It seems so fake. Kandi is the only one who appears to be genuinely upset.


----------



## Sassys

What in the Soul Glo hell is going on with Bob's beard?!?!


----------



## frick&frack

The thing that kills me the most is when Phaedra says: I hate that this happened. You hate that this happened? You MADE this happen with your lies. She did not accept one iota of responsibility. 

I'm not one to make a comment on this show. I prefer to keep most of my opinions to myself online. But this was just too much for me. 

No one caught that line. No one commented on it. To me, it was the most damning. I certainly hope that it's true that Phaedra was fired from the show.


----------



## Longchamp

Looks like Angela Stanton was telling the truth all along.
I bet Phaedra is hiding chit that has her one step away from the women's  penitentiary. 
Apollo might spill all now.


----------



## Longchamp

Is this phaedra trying to get back at Kandi for siding with Apollo? Nobody's hands are clean.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

swags said:


> Its hard to even watch this. It seems so fake. Kandi is the only one who appears to be genuinely upset.



I feel like Kandi is too real for this show. She seemed genuinely distraught and Porsha was doing her best to force out those crocodile tears. She is a terrible actor. From the dry tears to her regurgitating what others were saying about "Phaedra using her" and "how could anyone believe that Kandi would actually do that" blah blah blah.... she just looked dumb and she was trying way to hard.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Sassys said:


> What in the Soul Glo hell is going on with Bob's beard?!?!



His beard was glistening.


----------



## Graw

Phaedra repeated a rumor to Porsha off camera, not for public consumption.  Some issues should never be said, forget repeated.  Porsha is an adult and knows the show is recorded.  I hope everyone finds peace and Kandi is able to move forward.


----------



## slyyls

If I were Kandi I would be seeing a lawyer to pursue libel and slander charges against Phaedra.    I was actually in tears watching this reunion.


----------



## lulilu

Graw said:


> Phaedra repeated a rumor to Porsha off camera, not for public consumption.  Some issues should never be said, forget repeated.  Porsha is an adult and knows the show is recorded.  I hope everyone finds peace and Kandi is able to move forward.



Phaedra did not repeat a rumor.  She made it up.  She'd like people to believe she was just repeated it (that was her story) but she admitted she made it up.


----------



## tweegy

frick&frack said:


> The thing that kills me the most is when Phaedra says: I hate that this happened. You hate that this happened? You MADE this happen with your lies. She did not accept one iota of responsibility.
> 
> I'm not one to make a comment on this show. I prefer to keep most of my opinions to myself online. But this was just too much for me.
> 
> No one caught that line. No one commented on it. To me, it was the most damning. I certainly hope that it's true that Phaedra was fired from the show.


I caught it, but tbh at that point I was done with fakey. It was ridiculous. Her and Porsha are both ridiculous. Whats worse now porsha has ruined one of the few journalistic shows I watch cause now, Dish Nation. Shes just fake and annoying. And I believe had JUST as much to do with that lie as phaedra. Porsha and this dear in headlights thing she has can only fool her stans. She had the entire season to talk to kandi. She took phaedra's word for gospel and smeared it all in Kandi's face laughing. 

What really cracks me up is how quickly everything was brushed over and they went to Cynthia's cake!! like What? LOL 
Theyre all blowing out candles and Phaedra is standing there with her screw-pan face. 

Just madness.


----------



## tweegy

WhitleyGilbert said:


> I feel like Kandi is too real for this show. She seemed genuinely distraught and Porsha was doing her best to force out those crocodile tears. She is a terrible actor. From the dry tears to her regurgitating what others were saying about "Phaedra using her" and "how could anyone believe that Kandi would actually do that" blah blah blah.... she just looked dumb and she was trying way to hard.


Imo Porsha should be out the door with Phaedra. Will be very interested to see who films with her next season.


----------



## Graw

lulilu said:


> Phaedra did not repeat a rumor.  She made it up.  She'd like people to believe she was just repeated it (that was her story) but she admitted she made it up.



I thought she told Porsha she heard Kandi say it, but in reality someone else (the streets) told her.  I hope she didn't make that up!  That would be crazy.


----------



## frick&frack

tweegy said:


> I caught it, but tbh at that point I was done with fakey. It was ridiculous. Her and Porsha are both ridiculous. Whats worse now porsha has ruined one of the few journalistic shows I watch cause now, Dish Nation. Shes just fake and annoying. And I believe had JUST as much to do with that lie as phaedra. Porsha and this dear in headlights thing she has can only fool her stans. She had the entire season to talk to kandi. She took phaedra's word for gospel and smeared it all in Kandi's face laughing.
> 
> What really cracks me up is how quickly everything was brushed over and they went to Cynthia's cake!! like What? LOL
> Theyre all blowing out candles and Phaedra is standing there with her screw-pan face.
> 
> Just madness.



I'm glad you caught that too; it was the icing on the cake. What I meant when I said that no one caught it was no one at the reunion.

LMAO at Dish Nation!

I agree with you about Porsha. I also agree with you about how oddly the reunion ended with that cake.


----------



## tweegy

frick&frack said:


> I'm glad you caught that too; it was the icing on the cake. What I meant when I said that no one caught it was no one at the reunion.
> 
> LMAO at Dish Nation!
> 
> I agree with you about Porsha. I also agree with you about how oddly the reunion ended with that cake.


It all went over so quick I was wondering if the lie was all a fabricated storyline. But then I highly doubt Phaedra would smear her own reputation for a reality show. So she really did do it. Just sad. 

Really sad and disturbing how cold and stone her face was the whole night. She couldn't even properly console Porsha when she was fake crying.

Phaedra is all like


----------



## Sassys

Made no sense to me how your "friend" told you a major lie and made you look like a moron and you lay on her for hugs and comfort. The woman will stoop so low and spread numerous vicious lies, but you lay on her for comfort? Like I said before, department of children services could have got involved (doesn't matter if Porsha pressed charges), they could have investigated.


----------



## Graw

I thought is this a fake storyline too!  
Phaedra should not have lied if this was completely fabricated.
Many people on the real house wives franchise lie - ie Melissa from RHONJ 
Rape is never a joke.  Drugging is never a joke.  
Porsha should not have grabbed the torch presenting it to a televised show! 
People may have believed them because Kandi and Todd have had 3 somes with other women and the streets of atlanta are aware of that.


----------



## Sassys

BYE!!!

Phaedra Parks 'fired' from Real Housewives of Atlanta after admitting she started 'drug and date rape' rumor about co-star Kandi Burruss

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ired-RHOA-date-rape-rumour.html#ixzz4gWCzuxr5


*PHAEDRA PARKS FIRED FROM 'RHOA'For Spreading Rape Rumors
Phaedra Parks won't be showing her face anymore on 'RHOA' -- she's been fired for spreading lies and rumors about cast members conspiring to rape ... TMZ has learned.

Sources close to the production tell us Phaedra was let go due to a rumor she told Porsha Williams about Kandi Burruss during the course of this latest season, which came to dramatic end Sunday night.

We're told that during filming for the show, Phaedra had told Porsha that Kandi and her hubby, Todd Tucker, were planning to drug Porsha and take her back to their home to take advantage of her sexually. Kandi threatened Bravo if they aired that clip ... so they didn't. 

But during Sunday's finale of a 4-part reunion following the 9th season, all those secrets finally spilled in front of America ... with Phaedra being outed as the source of the nasty rumor.

We're told Bravo felt like Phaedra's allegations were so out of line, they simply couldn't continue working with her and informed her in early April.
http://www.tmz.com/2017/05/08/phaedra-parks-fired-from-rhoa-drugging-rape-rumors/*


----------



## Graw

And next season her return to the show will be all the rage!


----------



## Sassys

Just read, Peter will get his own show about his restaurant
Kim will be part time
Nene will be full time.
http://pagesix.com/2017/05/08/phaedra-fired-from-rhoa-after-drug-rape-rumor/


SassyS is OUT!!! Not watching anymore. I can' tolerate Kim, Nene AND Kenya.


----------



## Tivo

Porsha' tears were so fake It kinda took the drama out of the episode.


----------



## Tivo

Andy is such a puppet master and Kenya is happy as a pig in $h!t.


----------



## luckylove

Phaedra has always come off as a fraud and a thug to me. She always seemed so shady. It wouldn't surprise me if we learned about some type of criminal acts down the road.


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> Just read, Peter will get his own show about his restaurant
> Kim will be part time
> Nene will be full time.
> http://pagesix.com/2017/05/08/phaedra-fired-from-rhoa-after-drug-rape-rumor/
> 
> 
> SassyS is OUT!!! Not watching anymore. I can' tolerate Kim, Nene AND Kenya.


Think I'll follow you out.


----------



## frick&frack

Sassys said:


> BYE!!!
> 
> Phaedra Parks 'fired' from Real Housewives of Atlanta after admitting she started 'drug and date rape' rumor about co-star Kandi Burruss
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ired-RHOA-date-rape-rumour.html#ixzz4gWCzuxr5
> 
> 
> *PHAEDRA PARKS FIRED FROM 'RHOA'For Spreading Rape Rumors
> Phaedra Parks won't be showing her face anymore on 'RHOA' -- she's been fired for spreading lies and rumors about cast members conspiring to rape ... TMZ has learned.
> 
> Sources close to the production tell us Phaedra was let go due to a rumor she told Porsha Williams about Kandi Burruss during the course of this latest season, which came to dramatic end Sunday night.
> 
> We're told that during filming for the show, Phaedra had told Porsha that Kandi and her hubby, Todd Tucker, were planning to drug Porsha and take her back to their home to take advantage of her sexually. Kandi threatened Bravo if they aired that clip ... so they didn't.
> 
> But during Sunday's finale of a 4-part reunion following the 9th season, all those secrets finally spilled in front of America ... with Phaedra being outed as the source of the nasty rumor.
> 
> We're told Bravo felt like Phaedra's allegations were so out of line, they simply couldn't continue working with her and informed her in early April.
> http://www.tmz.com/2017/05/08/phaedra-parks-fired-from-rhoa-drugging-rape-rumors/*



I hope this is true.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Sassys said:


> Just read, Peter will get his own show about his restaurant
> Kim will be part time
> Nene will be full time.
> http://pagesix.com/2017/05/08/phaedra-fired-from-rhoa-after-drug-rape-rumor/
> 
> SassyS is OUT!!! Not watching anymore. I can' tolerate Kim, Nene AND Kenya.


I don't think I can bare to look at Kim's cartoonish face again.  And if Nene is gonna be miserable, I can't with her either. I skipped the last two season, because I couldn't take the foolishness. We'll see how this goes though. 

I definitely thought it was a fabricated storyline too, mostly to benefit Porsha. What else does she have going for her on this show? She should be thanking Phaedra for keeping her relevant for another season. Otherwise, there'd be more "baby-nuptials" and her losing her recycled virginity at her mamma's house again.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sassys said:


> BYE!!!
> 
> Phaedra Parks 'fired' from Real Housewives of Atlanta after admitting she started 'drug and date rape' rumor about co-star Kandi Burruss
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ired-RHOA-date-rape-rumour.html#ixzz4gWCzuxr5
> 
> 
> *PHAEDRA PARKS FIRED FROM 'RHOA'For Spreading Rape Rumors
> Phaedra Parks won't be showing her face anymore on 'RHOA' -- she's been fired for spreading lies and rumors about cast members conspiring to rape ... TMZ has learned.
> 
> Sources close to the production tell us Phaedra was let go due to a rumor she told Porsha Williams about Kandi Burruss during the course of this latest season, which came to dramatic end Sunday night.
> 
> We're told that during filming for the show, Phaedra had told Porsha that Kandi and her hubby, Todd Tucker, were planning to drug Porsha and take her back to their home to take advantage of her sexually. Kandi threatened Bravo if they aired that clip ... so they didn't.
> 
> But during Sunday's finale of a 4-part reunion following the 9th season, all those secrets finally spilled in front of America ... with Phaedra being outed as the source of the nasty rumor.
> 
> We're told Bravo felt like Phaedra's allegations were so out of line, they simply couldn't continue working with her and informed her in early April.
> http://www.tmz.com/2017/05/08/phaedra-parks-fired-from-rhoa-drugging-rape-rumors/*



Shameful that Phaedra would resort to such a low blow about Kandi..
Not sad to see her go at all...


----------



## lulilu

More Phaedra tea:  http://tamaratattles.com/2017/05/08...86145741499047&fb_action_types=news.publishes

"Cadillac Kim is a comedian and vlogger who comes down hard on a whole lot of people in her stand up routines. Last night she was blowing up all of Phaedra’s lies on Twitter. Well not all of Phaedra’s lies, she focused on just two in particular on Twitter and let out some more information on The Breakfast Club radio show this morning.
Let’s start with The Breakfast Club. On the show they have a Donkey of the Day, which is their version of Jackhole of today. Phaedra Parks, of Donkey Booty Fame, was the Donkey of the Day. Cadillac Kim called in to say that Phaedra called her after the reunion and said that Porsha was stupid for believing her in the first place. Do I believe that happened? Absolutely
On Twitter, Cadillac Kim said that Phaedra told her that she was behind the struggles Kandi and Todd had getting their permits for the OLG Restaurant. This is something that Kandi alluded to on the reunion. Do I believe that happened? Absolutely.
She also told us that Mr. Chocolate was actually Jamal Bryant!
Jamal Bryant is a pastor in The Empowerment Temple AME Church with a pretty scandalous past for a preacher.  Bryant was married to Gizelle Bryant who currently appears on Real Housewives of Potomac.
Gizelle accused Jamal of adultery, cruel treatment and “excessively vicious conduct  that caused a reasonable apprehension of bodily suffering so as to render cohabitation unsafe” during her court proceedings.  Jamal had two children out of wedlock prior to the marriage and there is at least one other child born a couple of years ago that Jamal at first denied. The mother of that child said that Jamal asked her to get an abortion and she refused.  Much like Phaedra, Jamal Bryant has political aspirations and has in fact attempted to run for office before removing his name from the ballot just a few days after casting his hat in the ring.
This guy seems like EXACTLY the kind of guy Phaedra would be into. Today, on Twitter, Bryant denied having a relationship with any TV personality other than Gizelle. He has previously denied being the father to one or more of his children. Like I said, these two are a match made in prosperity religion heaven. #FixItJesus.
Do I believe that Jamal Bryant and Phaedra have some sort of a thing going on? I mean, it seems like a very good possibility."


----------



## swags

Tivo said:


> Porsha' tears were so fake It kinda took the drama out of the episode.


She looked ridiculous. I didn't believe for a second that she was caught off guard. She wanted to leave team Phaedra in a dramatic fashion since things didn't go her way.


----------



## Bagisa

I dunno, I believe Porsche here. She's dumb as bricks, but not evil. Plus, Botox and whatnot may prevent her from properly emoting.


----------



## luckylove

Bagisa said:


> I dunno, I believe Porsche here. She's dumb as bricks, but not evil. Plus, Botox and whatnot may prevent her from properly emoting.



It struck me as genuine too, but I don't know...


----------



## tweegy

If you guys believe porsha's really crying and sorry, I have a timeshare to sell you on mars. Lmao! She had ZERO tears.

What she did is called self preservation. She realized the jig was up and flung Phaedra right under that bus and it rolled back and forth over her while porsha claimed victim. She had her part in all of it and she got away Scott free 

She apologized to Kenya and said she lived kandi ... puuuuhleeaaase [emoji849][emoji19] can we rewind to when you were bashing them left n right. Lmao madness


----------



## frick&frack

lulilu said:


> More Phaedra tea:  http://tamaratattles.com/2017/05/08...86145741499047&fb_action_types=news.publishes
> 
> "Cadillac Kim is a comedian and vlogger who comes down hard on a whole lot of people in her stand up routines. Last night she was blowing up all of Phaedra’s lies on Twitter. Well not all of Phaedra’s lies, she focused on just two in particular on Twitter and let out some more information on The Breakfast Club radio show this morning.
> Let’s start with The Breakfast Club. On the show they have a Donkey of the Day, which is their version of Jackhole of today. Phaedra Parks, of Donkey Booty Fame, was the Donkey of the Day. Cadillac Kim called in to say that Phaedra called her after the reunion and said that Porsha was stupid for believing her in the first place. Do I believe that happened? Absolutely
> On Twitter, Cadillac Kim said that Phaedra told her that she was behind the struggles Kandi and Todd had getting their permits for the OLG Restaurant. This is something that Kandi alluded to on the reunion. Do I believe that happened? Absolutely.
> She also told us that Mr. Chocolate was actually Jamal Bryant!
> Jamal Bryant is a pastor in The Empowerment Temple AME Church with a pretty scandalous past for a preacher.  Bryant was married to Gizelle Bryant who currently appears on Real Housewives of Potomac.
> Gizelle accused Jamal of adultery, cruel treatment and “excessively vicious conduct  that caused a reasonable apprehension of bodily suffering so as to render cohabitation unsafe” during her court proceedings.  Jamal had two children out of wedlock prior to the marriage and there is at least one other child born a couple of years ago that Jamal at first denied. The mother of that child said that Jamal asked her to get an abortion and she refused.  Much like Phaedra, Jamal Bryant has political aspirations and has in fact attempted to run for office before removing his name from the ballot just a few days after casting his hat in the ring.
> This guy seems like EXACTLY the kind of guy Phaedra would be into. Today, on Twitter, Bryant denied having a relationship with any TV personality other than Gizelle. He has previously denied being the father to one or more of his children. Like I said, these two are a match made in prosperity religion heaven. #FixItJesus.
> Do I believe that Jamal Bryant and Phaedra have some sort of a thing going on? I mean, it seems like a very good possibility."



Unfortunately, this ALL sounds very plausible to me.


----------



## frick&frack

swags said:


> She looked ridiculous. I didn't believe for a second that she was caught off guard. She wanted to leave team Phaedra in a dramatic fashion since things didn't go her way.





tweegy said:


> If you guys believe porsha's really crying and sorry, I have a timeshare to sell you on mars. Lmao! She had ZERO tears.
> 
> What she did is called self preservation. She realized the jig was up and flung Phaedra right under that bus and it rolled back and forth over her while porsha claimed victim. She had her part in all of it and she got away Scott free
> 
> She apologized to Kenya and said she lived kandi ... puuuuhleeaaase [emoji849][emoji19] can we rewind to when you were bashing them left n right. Lmao madness


^^ ^ I agree with both of you & everyone else here who has said that Porsha is no victim here. She RAN with the information that Phaedra was feeding her, & piled on with attacks & lies of her own (she admitted to lying in Hawaii). I think she was motivated to do so by her own need for attention, by perceived slights from Kandi, & by a misplaced feeling of loyalty to Phaedra (Phaedra was mad at Kandi, so Porsha decided she was too). I had the same thoughts as @tweegy remembering all of the times she trashed Kandi when she was acting like she was on Kandi's side at the end of the reunion. I also agree with @swags that Porsha decided to try to make the best of the situation by using the drama to publicly separate from Phaedra & playing up the victim angle for herself. 

I'm not sure Porsha was hanging Phaedra out to dry at the reunion though. Wouldn't Phaedra have attacked her & pointed out Porsha's lies (if she was lying about not knowing about Phaedra's lies)? I can't imagine Phaedra just sitting there allowing Porsha to throw her under the bus right in front of her. She is an attorney after all, & is paid to argue. 

As far as Porsha's "emotional" reaction during the reunion, I agree it's fake in that it's self serving. She was far more concerned about herself than she was about Kandi's feelings. But like @Bagisa, I think Botox played a role in her facial expressions. And also, she has demonstrated over & over that she is painfully dumb. I can easily believe she was duped & used by Phaedra. 

I was suspicious of Phaedra' motives in the beginning of their friendship because of all the times she had berated Porsha in the interviews on the show. I don't remember her berating Kandi when they were close friends until their friendship started falling apart. 



Bagisa said:


> I dunno, I believe Porsche here. She's dumb as bricks, but not evil. Plus, Botox and whatnot may prevent her from properly emoting.


----------



## swags

frick&frack said:


> ^^ ^ I agree with both of you & everyone else here who has said that Porsha is no victim here. She RAN with the information that Phaedra was feeding her, & piled on with attacks & lies of her own (she admitted to lying in Hawaii). I think she was motivated to do so by her own need for attention, by perceived slights from Kandi, & by a misplaced feeling of loyalty to Phaedra (Phaedra was mad at Kandi, so Porsha decided she was too). I had the same thoughts as @tweegy remembering all of the times she trashed Kandi when she was acting like she was on Kandi's side at the end of the reunion. I also agree with @swags that Porsha decided to try to make the best of the situation by using the drama to publicly separate from Phaedra & playing up the victim angle for herself.
> 
> I'm not sure Porsha was hanging Phaedra out to dry at the reunion though. Wouldn't Phaedra have attacked her & pointed out Porsha's lies (if she was lying about not knowing about Phaedra's lies)? I can't imagine Phaedra just sitting there allowing Porsha to throw her under the bus right in front of her. She is an attorney after all, & is paid to argue.
> 
> As far as Porsha's "emotional" reaction during the reunion, I agree it's fake in that it's self serving. She was far more concerned about herself than she was about Kandi's feelings. But like @Bagisa, I think Botox played a role in her facial expressions. And also, she has demonstrated over & over that she is painfully dumb. I can easily believe she was duped & used by Phaedra.
> 
> I was suspicious of Phaedra' motives in the beginning of their friendship because of all the times she had berated Porsha in the interviews on the show. I don't remember her berating Kandi when they were close friends until their friendship started falling apart.



Good post! Also not lost on me that your pf name is frick and frack!


----------



## frick&frack

swags said:


> Good post! Also not lost on me that your pf name is frick and frack!



Siiiiigh...I know. Please don't hold my name against me; it's my nickname for my dogs. I had the name first anyway. Hehe [emoji6]


----------



## AlovesJ

Could Kandi sue Phadrea for defamation of character? I hope she is leaving the show!


----------



## swags

AlovesJ said:


> Could Kandi sue Phadrea for defamation of character? I hope she is leaving the show!


Maybe. It might depend on whats in their contracts. I would think Phaedra would know what she could get away with saying.


----------



## DC-Cutie

AlovesJ said:


> Could Kandi sue Phadrea for defamation of character? I hope she is leaving the show!


Kandi was on a talk show and she spoke about the possibility of suing.  

Because as kabdi put it, she has a brand and people work for her brand to feed their families and survive. So not only could damage be done directly to kandi, but others that depend on her as well. 

 She has a point.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> *Kandi was on a talk show and she spoke about the possibility of suing.  *
> 
> Because as kabdi put it, she has a brand and people work for her brand to feed their families and survive. So not only could damage be done directly to kandi, but others that depend on her as well.
> 
> She has a point.






#girlbye  

she has nothing!  once again her 55 teeth are moving that big mouth!   sh@t or get off the pot!  she has known about this for how long now - if she was going to sue then she would have done so by now if she was so worried about her brand and others.  i am sure she is worried sick about her vibrator sales going down!   can't have that.


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> #girlbye
> 
> she has nothing!  once again her 55 teeth are moving that big mouth!   sh@t or get off the pot!  she has known about this for how long now - if she was going to sue then she would have done so by now if she was so worried about her brand and others.  i am sure she is worried sick about her vibrator sales going down!   can't have that.



People sit on information for a while before they take legal action, in some cases it's best.  So sue now or later, it's her choice. Phaedra did lie on her. That we all now know (but now Phaedra is saying one of the producers told her to run with it) and if she can prove it was hurtful to her business or brand, then it's up to a judge to decide the rest.


----------



## Bagisa

How do the unfounded accusations negatively affect Kandi's brand? She sells sex toys. And if anything this storyline has made her even more relevant. So she got a Bill Cosby tag on IG, is that all? Just wondering what the possible damages are here.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> People sit on information for a while before they take legal action, in some cases it's best.  So sue now or later, it's her choice. Phaedra did lie on her. That we all now know (but now Phaedra is saying one of the producers told her to run with it) and if she can prove it was hurtful to her business or brand, then it's up to a judge to decide the rest.




She has had more than enough time to ponder this!  And now that it has come out for all to see if she was going to make move she would have done so the day that footage dropped! 
Sh@t or get off the pot!!  If not for herself then for those people that work for her. All talk and nothing else.


----------



## tweegy

Bagisa said:


> How do the unfounded accusations negatively affect Kandi's brand? She sells sex toys. And if anything this storyline has made her even more relevant. So she got a Bill Cosby tag on IG, is that all? Just wondering what the possible damages are here.









Girl- LOL!!! WHAT?? How?? Uh being accused of drugging and raping someone is not a positive thing to be accused of. Brands and companies will not want to associate with her. Her and her group are coming together, that could affect sales. Her kids could have been taken away.

And BESIDES the obvious, you just don't go around defaming someone like that. WHAT?


----------



## bag-princess

Bagisa said:


> How do the unfounded accusations negatively affect Kandi's brand? She sells sex toys. And if anything this storyline has made her even more relevant. So she got a Bill Cosby tag on IG, is that all? Just wondering what the possible damages are here.




Maybe she is working on another Tony worthy play and worried about ticket sales! Nah - she had to cancel the last ones because nobody was buying tickets.


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> She has had more than enough time to ponder this!  And now that it has come out for all to see if she was going to make move she would have done so the day that footage dropped!
> Sh@t or get off the pot!!  If not for herself then for those people that work for her. All talk and nothing else.


Coming from a legal background, I have seen people sit and wait (for various reasons) to file lawsuits.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bagisa said:


> How do the unfounded accusations negatively affect Kandi's brand? She sells sex toys. And if anything this storyline has made her even more relevant. So she got a Bill Cosby tag on IG, is that all? Just wondering what the possible damages are here.


the accusation alone of rape and drugging can affect a person, their brand or business.  

So you mean to tell me if someone said Bagisa and her husband are going to rape and drug me, you'd be cool with it?  Particularly if you have a brand or business.  Heck, even if you didn't just as a person, you'd be OK with that?

I did read that Phaedra could also be disbarred


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> the accusation alone of rape and drugging can affect a person, their brand or business.
> 
> So you mean to tell me if someone said Bagisa and her husband are going to rape and drug me, you'd be cool with it?  Particularly if you have a brand or business.  Heck, even if you didn't just as a person, you'd be OK with that?
> 
> I did read that Phaedra could also be disbarred


If someone told me Phaedra can beat a lie detector test I'd believe them. That woman cold as ice.


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> If someone told me Phaedra can beat a lie detector test I'd believe them. That woman cold as ice.


Poker face game STRONG!!!!!


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> Poker face game STRONG!!!!!


I-I can't stop watching it..It's a modern wonder!


----------



## DC-Cutie

What I find most interesting is that Phaedra was up in arms about her being accused of dating Mr Chocolate, but sat there stone cold after accusing someone of drugging and rape!  
She got a split personality - proper southern belle and mr ridickulous


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> What I find most interesting is that Phaedra was up in arms about her being accused of dating Mr Chocolate, but sat there stone cold after accusing someone of drugging and rape!
> She got a split personality - proper southern belle and mr ridickulous


Exactly, when it makes her look off and like it could harm her reputation she attacks whether it's true or not. She said the guy she was talking to was trying to encourage her, like she was being lead down the wrong path. Umm ok lol And in Hawaii, she was going to deny it and then stopped "uh well...yeh I was talking to someone" LMAO 
She wants to look perfect but I agree, I don't get it cause on vacay she's breaking out the outfits and then that stripper LOL Phaedra is like a box of personality chocolates you never know which personality you're gonna get LOL


----------



## DC-Cutie

On a different note - I saw pics of Shamea's 1st wedding (she's having 2) and she looked beautiful.  I believe her husband is from Kenya.  She looked like an African Princess and he's quite handsome.


----------



## tweegy

I know folks are wanting her to be on the show. But other than the lie debacle what storyline does she have...Well, I guess the wedding which Bravo could make some money off of...


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> I know folks are wanting her to be on the show. But other than the lie debacle what storyline does she have...Well, I guess the wedding which Bravo could make some money off of...


I like her but don't want her on the show.  Newlyweds + reality show = divorce.


----------



## frick&frack

DC-Cutie said:


> I did read that Phaedra could also be disbarred



I've been wondering about this myself. 

I'm not in the legal field, so I don't know the standards. Is lying enough (doesn't seem like it would be)? Lying under oath probably would get you disbarred. Maybe a combination of things (including non-televised) would be enough to get Phaedra in trouble.


----------



## Bagisa

DC-Cutie said:


> the accusation alone of rape and drugging can affect a person, their brand or business.
> 
> So you mean to tell me if someone said Bagisa and her husband are going to rape and drug me, you'd be cool with it?  Particularly if you have a brand or business.  Heck, even if you didn't just as a person, you'd be OK with that?
> 
> I did read that Phaedra could also be disbarred



Legal background here as well. And unfortunately the courts don't work the same as the "word on the street". 

1. They need to prove actual damages. Not just the supposition that companies may have worked with her had the rumors never manifested. 

2. The defense can very well argue that the storyline actually benefitted her monetarily. Higher RHOA ratings, more IG followers, etc etc.


----------



## jiffer

I can see how Kandi can be upset over the rape and drugging allegations. I am sure it can hurt her businesses. In addition to the sex toy line she is still actively involved in the music business. She has worked with Ed Sheeran, Pink, Alicia Keys, Glee and Miriah Carey plus many more. Hollywood can be fickle and a rumor like that can hurt someone's reputation easily.


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> More Phaedra tea:  http://tamaratattles.com/2017/05/08...86145741499047&fb_action_types=news.publishes
> 
> "Cadillac Kim is a comedian and vlogger who comes down hard on a whole lot of people in her stand up routines. Last night she was blowing up all of Phaedra’s lies on Twitter. Well not all of Phaedra’s lies, she focused on just two in particular on Twitter and let out some more information on The Breakfast Club radio show this morning.
> Let’s start with The Breakfast Club. On the show they have a Donkey of the Day, which is their version of Jackhole of today. Phaedra Parks, of Donkey Booty Fame, was the Donkey of the Day. Cadillac Kim called in to say that Phaedra called her after the reunion and said that Porsha was stupid for believing her in the first place. Do I believe that happened? Absolutely
> On Twitter, Cadillac Kim said that Phaedra told her that she was behind the struggles Kandi and Todd had getting their permits for the OLG Restaurant. This is something that Kandi alluded to on the reunion. Do I believe that happened? Absolutely.
> She also told us that Mr. Chocolate was actually Jamal Bryant!
> Jamal Bryant is a pastor in The Empowerment Temple AME Church with a pretty scandalous past for a preacher.  Bryant was married to Gizelle Bryant who currently appears on Real Housewives of Potomac.
> Gizelle accused Jamal of adultery, cruel treatment and “excessively vicious conduct  that caused a reasonable apprehension of bodily suffering so as to render cohabitation unsafe” during her court proceedings.  Jamal had two children out of wedlock prior to the marriage and there is at least one other child born a couple of years ago that Jamal at first denied. The mother of that child said that Jamal asked her to get an abortion and she refused.  Much like Phaedra, Jamal Bryant has political aspirations and has in fact attempted to run for office before removing his name from the ballot just a few days after casting his hat in the ring.
> This guy seems like EXACTLY the kind of guy Phaedra would be into. Today, on Twitter, Bryant denied having a relationship with any TV personality other than Gizelle. He has previously denied being the father to one or more of his children. Like I said, these two are a match made in prosperity religion heaven. #FixItJesus.
> Do I believe that Jamal Bryant and Phaedra have some sort of a thing going on? I mean, it seems like a very good possibility."



People like Phaedra and Jamal are why I am highly doubtful of the holier-than-thou vocally religious types.  Why is it that those that go around spouting about God are often the ones that act the most unholy??


----------



## purseinsanity

luckylove said:


> It struck me as genuine too, but I don't know...


Me too, but I've been duped before.


----------



## purseinsanity

frick&frack said:


> ^^ ^ I agree with both of you & everyone else here who has said that Porsha is no victim here. She RAN with the information that Phaedra was feeding her, & piled on with attacks & lies of her own (she admitted to lying in Hawaii). I think she was motivated to do so by her own need for attention, by perceived slights from Kandi, & by a misplaced feeling of loyalty to Phaedra (Phaedra was mad at Kandi, so Porsha decided she was too). I had the same thoughts as @tweegy remembering all of the times she trashed Kandi when she was acting like she was on Kandi's side at the end of the reunion. I also agree with @swags that Porsha decided to try to make the best of the situation by using the drama to publicly separate from Phaedra & playing up the victim angle for herself.
> 
> I'm not sure Porsha was hanging Phaedra out to dry at the reunion though. Wouldn't Phaedra have attacked her & pointed out Porsha's lies (if she was lying about not knowing about Phaedra's lies)? I can't imagine Phaedra just sitting there allowing Porsha to throw her under the bus right in front of her. She is an attorney after all, & is paid to argue.
> 
> As far as Porsha's "emotional" reaction during the reunion, I agree it's fake in that it's self serving. She was far more concerned about herself than she was about Kandi's feelings. But like @Bagisa, I think Botox played a role in her facial expressions. And also, she has demonstrated over & over that she is painfully dumb. I can easily believe she was duped & used by Phaedra.
> 
> I was suspicious of Phaedra' motives in the beginning of their friendship because of all the times she had berated Porsha in the interviews on the show. I don't remember her berating Kandi when they were close friends until their friendship started falling apart.


Ok, side note...I love that your name is frick&frack!  Bravo should pay you royalties!


----------



## frick&frack

purseinsanity said:


> Ok, side note...I love that your name is frick&frack!  Bravo should pay you royalties!



Thanks. That's a good idea! [emoji6]


----------



## Graw

Phaedra Parks is blasting '*RHOA*' producers for feeding her lies and firing her when she called them out ... which has ruined her rep and led to daily threats and bullying.

Sources close to the ex-Housewife tell us she's mad as hell, because she claims a producer gave her the B.S. story she told to *Porsha Williams* about *Kandi Burruss* -- the whole drugging and raping thing.

The producer didn't necessarily tell her to repeat it with cameras rolling, but we're told Phaedra explained the producer's role during the reunion show. She's also angry because that was edited out of the reunion to make it look like she acted alone.

We're told the way Phaedra sees it, she was fired in retaliation for throwing producers under the bus.

Phaedra's been getting online threats, and as we reported ... at least one fan wants her to face even *more punishment*. We're told her office is also getting bombarded with hate mail, and her kids are getting harassed.

We're told Phaedra insists the 'Housewives' crew knows she's not the source of the lie.
http://www.tmz.com/


----------



## lulilu

frick&frack said:


> I've been wondering about this myself.
> 
> I'm not in the legal field, so I don't know the standards. Is lying enough (doesn't seem like it would be)? Lying under oath probably would get you disbarred. Maybe a combination of things (including non-televised) would be enough to get Phaedra in trouble.



I would hope that the judge who threw out the original divorce filings because of her falsifying the names would report her to the state bar association.  People lie in pleadings (and court) all the time without repercussion unfortunately.  However, he was mad enough to toss the original divorce decree and, as a lawyer, she should be held to a higher standard of truthfulness.


----------



## Longchamp

Help. What names did Phaedra lie about?

I think they're might be some truth to that TMZ story. Wasn't Kandi's  DH part of the RHOA crew once? I don't believe any of the allegations, but the crew might have made up a messed up story.


----------



## lulilu

Phaedra misspelled their last names.  She put Nita not Nida.  Not an innocent misstake.  She signed the papers under oath.


----------



## tweegy

Graw said:


> Phaedra Parks is blasting '*RHOA*' producers for feeding her lies and firing her when she called them out ... which has ruined her rep and led to daily threats and bullying.
> 
> Sources close to the ex-Housewife tell us she's mad as hell, because she claims a producer gave her the B.S. story she told to *Porsha Williams* about *Kandi Burruss* -- the whole drugging and raping thing.
> 
> The producer didn't necessarily tell her to repeat it with cameras rolling, but we're told Phaedra explained the producer's role during the reunion show. She's also angry because that was edited out of the reunion to make it look like she acted alone.
> 
> We're told the way Phaedra sees it, she was fired in retaliation for throwing producers under the bus.
> 
> Phaedra's been getting online threats, and as we reported ... at least one fan wants her to face even *more punishment*. We're told her office is also getting bombarded with hate mail, and her kids are getting harassed.
> 
> We're told Phaedra insists the 'Housewives' crew knows she's not the source of the lie.
> http://www.tmz.com/


Fact is she repeated a lie. Producers telling her is irrelevant. She seriously blaming the producers?? She chose to tell Porsha and Porsha then chose to tell Kandi. Give me a break here. Phaedra and Porsha have no one to blame but THEMSELVES. 

Imo Porsha should be out the door with phony.


----------



## tweegy

So this happened...


----------



## Tivo

tweegy said:


> So this happened...


----------



## swags

tweegy said:


> So this happened...



Holy shiz!


----------



## GoldengirlNY

Matt is crazy.


----------



## lulilu

That was awful.  Matt is mental.  The language, the threats and the fact that he is half Peter's age and twice his size -- crazy.  (What kind of person tries to beat up a smurf?)


----------



## Graw

That is crazy.


----------



## needloub

tweegy said:


> So this happened...




Matt is crazy...he underestimated Papa Smurf.


----------



## livethelake

lulilu said:


> (What kind of person tries to beat up a smurf?)



LOL!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Matt needs help


----------



## Graw

Matt Jordan insists the only reason he didn't kick Peter Thomas' ass quicker is because Peter had a knife on him, and now that we've finally seen the video ... Matt might have a point. 

Matt, ex-bf of '*RHOA*' star *Kenya Moore*, tells us Peter pulled the knife out when he went at him. He claims Peter tried to hide it so it would seem like he was beating Matt fair and square.

When we called Peter, he admitted he had a box cutter on him because he owns a restaurant and night club. He says he only pulled it out in self-defense -- "If I was an idiot I would have sliced him, but I'm not. I wasn't there to fight with Matt."

When we slo-mo'd the video, you can clearly see the blade in Peter's hand during the struggle.

Matt, who'd previously made the knife claim, says he was focused on wrestling it away at first, but once he turned his attention to Peter ... he took him down easily. He adds, "Peter knows what it is."

Peter is *pressing assault charges*, but also feels he got the best of Matt ... as he bragged to us in March, right after the fight went down.

http://www.tmz.com/


----------



## Sassys

Why is a woman trying to break up a fight?!?! WTF!! Nope, not breaking a nail.


----------



## tweegy

LOL Matt looked like he would have broken her face nevermind a nail. Matt is insane and he still trying to blame others smh...


----------



## DC-Cutie

damn right!  forget a nail....  I read a story about a lady trying to break up two men, she got knocked, out fell on the floor and later died due to a blow to the head..


----------



## Graw

It reflects poorly on the entire "Atlanta" cast.  This show is not any different from Love and Hip Hop, Bad Girls Club or Jerry Springer.  The issue is there are people who watch and will think every tall, built, strong, muscle male is aggressive like Matt.  Or every person who looks like Kenya is bad, crazy or evil.


----------



## cdtracing

Not stopping a fight between 2 grown men unless I can shoot both of them. This show has really become a disaster, giving a real unfair impression of people from Atl.


----------



## tweegy




----------



## DC-Cutie

Can we revist Phaedra's claims that a producer fed her that lie...  OK, Andy was on some red carpet and made a statement that producers don't get involved.

Let's go back to Bethenny showing Luann the pics of Tom in the bar with another woman. Claims later came out that a producer gave Bethenny those pics.  I believe it.

So Phaedra's claim is possible.  I could see Carlos King's messiness written all over it.


----------



## jiffer

It looks like Kandi has filed a countersuit against Johnny for defamation of character.

http://www.realitytea.com/2017/05/1...former-assistant-slander-johnnie-fights-back/


----------



## DC-Cutie

Speaking of Kandi, I haven't been to Essence Festival in years!  But Xscape is getting back together, they sound GREAT and will be on center stage this year!!!!

Listen to Tiny hit that note!


----------



## rockhollow

DC-Cutie said:


> Can we revist Phaedra's claims that a producer fed her that lie...  OK, Andy was on some red carpet and made a statement that producers don't get involved.
> 
> Let's go back to Bethenny showing Luann the pics of Tom in the bar with another woman. Claims later came out that a producer gave Bethenny those pics.  I believe it.
> 
> So Phaedra's claim is possible.  I could see Carlos King's messiness written all over it.



Carlos was there from the start and now he's fired? I read that he was butting heads with Todd, a guy he used to work with who nows acts like the boss.
He feeds tea to Phaedra, who has a grudge with Candi already.
I was surprised that Phaedra was so quiet at reunion 4, did she think that she was safe as long as she kept production out of it?

We all know that there is a certain amount of staging that goes on with these housewife shows, that want and need drama.
That's one of the reasons the first season or two are often the best on the housewife series, we get to know the women and the less aggressive fighting amongst themselves


----------



## Graw

As much as I cringed at Bethny lighting Luann on fire in the Berkshires I still like her.  I think she got the memo to tone it down.  She owns her  know it all status and does have a great mind.   I think she is on the show for her brand.  The upper east side gentleman Sonja and Ramona were both vying for had no idea who Bethny was.


----------



## lulilu

rockhollow said:


> Carlos was there from the start and now he's fired? I read that he was butting heads with Todd, a guy he used to work with who nows acts like the boss.
> He feeds tea to Phaedra, who has a grudge with Candi already.
> I was surprised that Phaedra was so quiet at reunion 4, did she think that she was safe as long as she kept production out of it?
> 
> We all know that there is a certain amount of staging that goes on with these housewife shows, that want and need drama.
> That's one of the reasons the first season or two are often the best on the housewife series, we get to know the women and the less aggressive fighting amongst themselves



I read somewhere that Phaedra did say during the reunion that a producer fed her the info but they cut it out.


----------



## Graw

If Pahedra produces evidence that "production" gave her damaging information about her cast it could be the beginning of the end of RH franchise.


----------



## AECornell

And we know that on RHNY production gave the storyline info to bethenny for the Tom cheating rumors so it's not far fetched to think they picked Phaedra to do it on Atlanta.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Graw said:


> If Pahedra produces evidence that "production" gave her damaging information about her cast it could be the beginning of the end of RH franchise.


apparently somewhere in their contract there is a clause stating that production cant be implicated in any issues with the cast.  so basically, they can't be touched.


----------



## Graw

Unbelievable!


----------



## Graw

How happy is Kim Fields that she wasn't involved in the mess of last season?


----------



## Sassys

Graw said:


> If Pahedra produces evidence that "production" gave her damaging information about her cast it could be the beginning of the end of RH franchise.



But she lied and said, Kandi told her from her own mouth. Not sure what evidence would help her.


----------



## Graw

Sassys said:


> But she lied and said, Kandi told her from her own mouth. Not sure what evidence would help her.


  You are right, she has 2 stories,  once someone has 2 stories no one believes anything.  She would need video and audio at this point.


----------



## lulilu

Looks like Kenya may have gotten married.

http://tamaratattles.com/2017/06/13/tamara-tattles-exclusive-kenya-moore-is-married/#comment-416638


----------



## Sassys

lulilu said:


> Looks like Kenya may have gotten married.
> 
> http://tamaratattles.com/2017/06/13/tamara-tattles-exclusive-kenya-moore-is-married/#comment-416638



Not buying it. Kenya would be bragging to the world if she got married.


----------



## tweegy

Lol! Lord! She hired a husband now?! 

I kid, I kid...


----------



## Graw

Although ... why wouldn't she lobby for a Km special wedding on bravo? Unless she really wants to return married point blank.


----------



## Sassys

Graw said:


> Although ... why wouldn't she lobby for a Km special wedding on bravo? Unless she really wants to return married point blank.



Why hide him though? Every housewife's husband also appears on the show. Only husband I can think of that didn't appear on the show was Dina on NJ; she claimed he didn't want to be filmed, but that was a lie because they weren't even together. Kenya's "marriage" would be her story line, since she has nothing else going on in her life.


----------



## bag-princess

'All Hail the Queen!' NeNe Leakes Is Returning to _The Real Housewives of Atlanta_
_


Bloop!

NeNe Leakes — the outspoken reality star known for her larger-than-life attitude, quick-witted reads and very rich bank account — is returning to The Real Housewives of Atlanta for its upcoming 10th season.

The 49-year-old star tweeted the news on Wednesday, accompanied by a shot of herself in a cleavage-bearing top and crown holding a champagne glass and a peach.

“It’s been a long process but we’ve finally reached an agreement!” Leakes wrote, the new later confirmed on Bravo’s website. “All hail the Queen for season 10 of #RHOA. #thethreatisback.”


https://www.google.com/amp/people.c...urning-to-the-real-housewives-of-atlanta/amp/
_


----------



## Sassys

Nene+Kim+Kenya = bye bye, I'm done.


----------



## bag-princess

I have not watched since Linnethia left! I will tune back in now!


----------



## Tivo

This will be good! Here for it!


----------



## pinky7129

She's officially married!

http://www.eonline.com/news/860702/surprise-real-housewives-of-atlanta-s-kenya-moore-is-married


----------



## lulilu

pinky7129 said:


> She's officially married!
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/news/860702/surprise-real-housewives-of-atlanta-s-kenya-moore-is-married



As I reported on Tuesday.  Good to see it confirmed.  Happy for her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

which would explain why she was snippy when Andy asked her about her new man during the reunion.


----------



## bag-princess

I wonder what she paid this person!? 
No man with cable tv or mother/sisters would willingly marry Kenya!!  I don't believe it but if it is indeed real- 1 year to the day! And that's only because I am in a generous mood today!


----------



## Graw

[emoji102]


----------



## Sassys




----------



## bag-princess

Shots.Fired.


----------



## Graw

Bravo is happy!  Off the drugging, sex dungeon nastiness and on to Kim/Kenya insults and fighting.


----------



## bag-princess

I bet Andy is thrilled!  I can see him giggling and rubbing his hands together just thinking about all the drama being created!


----------



## Sassys

Graw said:


> Bravo is happy!  Off the drugging, sex dungeon nastiness and on to Kim/Kenya insults and fighting.



I don't know why Kenya is hiding him; producers are going to dig up stuff on him and whisper it to Kim and Nene.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> Shots.Fired.



Allowing your teenage child to speak to a grown woman like that is tacky. This is why I never liked Kim's tacky delusional lying a$$. Her kids have no respect and from what I read, the younger ones are just as tacky and untrained.

And if Kenya claps back people will say you can't talk to a kid like that. SMH


----------



## Graw

Ohh that was Brielle!


----------



## lulilu

Sassys said:


> Allowing your teenage child to speak to a grown woman like that is tacky. This is why I never liked Kim's tacky delusional lying a$$. Her kids have no respect and from what I read, the younger ones are just as tacky and untrained.
> 
> And if Kenya claps back people will say you can't talk to a kid like that. SMH



100%


----------



## lulilu

bag-princess said:


> I wonder what she paid this person!?
> No man with cable tv or mother/sisters would willingly marry Kenya!!  I don't believe it but if it is indeed real- 1 year to the day! And that's only because I am in a generous mood today!



Would you say this about all the women on the HW shows?  Because they all have issues.  Some/most pretty serious ones.

IMHO, Kenya married for love and is keeping him from the shrews she works with in order to protect the relationship.  I wish her well.  It's not her fault that the producers pressured her to have boyfriends by any means possible to stay on the show.  The other women have "committed" way more serious shady conduct, starting with Sheree and her money and other lies (the house, the hidden assets to protect from repo, the blow up mattresses on the apartment floor, the rented furniture, the fake fashion house, the fake relationship with Bob, etc.)


----------



## Graw

Sherre worked for that peach! 
Fake fashion house! 

D:  who is this person who had a fashion show without fashion?


----------



## tweegy

I actually like Kenya! I like that she finds the shade and drama humors and she does say truth. She cracks me up most times. I love her husband hiring twirl crazy self [emoji12]

She does her stuff but I think it's harmless as compared to some others.. I don't think she deserves the hate she's gotten against her.


----------



## bag-princess

lulilu said:


> Would you say this about all the women on the HW shows?  Because they all have issues.  Some/most pretty serious ones.
> 
> IMHO, Kenya married for love and is keeping him from the shrews she works with in order to protect the relationship.  I wish her well.  It's not her fault that the producers pressured her to have boyfriends by any means possible to stay on the show.  The other women have "committed" way more serious shady conduct, starting with Sheree and her money and other lies (the house, the hidden assets to protect from repo, the blow up mattresses on the apartment floor, the rented furniture, the fake fashion house, the fake relationship with Bob, etc.)




Yes I most certainly would say that! I didn't stutter!  Whose fault is it that she played the role she was giving if not her - she is not a child no matter how childish she acts! Kim didn't want to deal with the drama and she left. Kenya could have done the exact same thing!  Yea they all have issues but let's stay on topic - this is about Kenya. Saying the rest are just as bad does not negate her behavior. 
And Kenya has just as many house issues- like being sued for not paying contractors.


----------



## purseinsanity

Sassys said:


> Allowing your teenage child to speak to a grown woman like that is tacky. This is why I never liked Kim's tacky delusional lying a$$. Her kids have no respect and from what I read, the younger ones are just as tacky and untrained.
> 
> And if Kenya claps back people will say you can't talk to a kid like that. SMH


Well, she's 20, so I don't have a problem with Kenya responding to her.  But I agree with you, Kim's kids seem like utter brats.  Arianna (is that her name?) I liked because she seemed normal, but she's turning slutty too.


----------



## Ginger Tea

bag-princess said:


> Shots.Fired.



And now it begins...


----------



## Graw

It will be a new season for sure!


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Allowing your teenage child to speak to a grown woman like that is tacky. This is why I never liked Kim's tacky delusional lying a$$. Her kids have no respect and from what I read, the younger ones are just as tacky and untrained.
> 
> And if Kenya claps back people will say you can't talk to a kid like that. SMH




That's exactly what people where saying on FB! She is "a child" and she should not be attacked for coming to her mother's defense!
But Kenya said nothing about Kim - this time.  
She's too busy enjoying her fauxmoon!


----------



## Graw

Maybe it's in response to all the things Kennya has already said about Kim.


----------



## swags

I don't get the "how can she pay for this" insults. FROM BEING A REAL HOUSEWIFE. thats how. I am sure the seasoned ladies of Atlanta make good money. Sure. it won't last forever and they should be smart with it now but the gig of being a real housewife is a nice paycheck in itself.


----------



## Bagisa

swags said:


> I don't get the "how can she pay for this" insults. FROM BEING A REAL HOUSEWIFE. thats how. I am sure the seasoned ladies of Atlanta make good money. Sure. it won't last forever and they should be smart with it now but the gig of being a real housewife is a nice paycheck in itself.



I think it's just commentary on how fake she is.


----------



## swags

Bagisa said:


> I think it's just commentary on how fake she is.


Kenya was guilty of it too with her "Chateau She Can't Pay" insults.  Brielle doesn't need to join in. Does the girl do anything besides make trout mouth faces for selfies? Does she go to school or work?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Brielle could ask her mom 'how were you engaged to a MARRIED man?'


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Brielle could ask her mom 'how were you engaged to a MARRIED man?'



LOL!!

Along with how is it possible Kroy made $20mil last year; yet he is:

Unemployed 
No endorsements
Not a A,B or even C player


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> LOL!!
> 
> Along with how is it possible Kroy made $20mil last year; yet he is:
> 
> Unemployed
> No endorsements
> Not a A,B or even C player


Well you know Kim exaggerates like no other. Anybody that lies about having cancer will lie about anything!  She's not familiar with being truthful


----------



## tweegy

swags said:


> Kenya was guilty of it too with her "Chateau She Can't Pay" insults.  Brielle doesn't need to join in. Does the girl do anything besides make trout mouth faces for selfies? Does she go to school or work?


To be fair, her and Sheree was going back n forth with that.. But Kenya did fly out the gate the moment she met Sheree and started on her house...LOL I just find it funny.


----------



## swags

Sassys said:


> LOL!!
> 
> Along with how is it possible Kroy made $20mil last year; yet he is:
> 
> Unemployed
> No endorsements
> Not a A,B or even C player


Maybe Don't Be Tardy will carry the whole family into retirement.


----------



## Sassys

swags said:


> Maybe Don't Be Tardy will carry the whole family into retirement.



Doubt it the way they spend. Kroy is not and never was worth no $20million. 2 million is more like it.


----------



## Longchamp

On Andy's radio show this week, he filled in for reality checked (fun lighthearted review of the shows). He took phone calls and said the following.
-- Phaedra is not out for next year yet, decision not finalized. Right now none of the other ladies want to film with her, and if that doesn't change, then her contract won't be renewed.
-- He agrees that Bethenny goes overboard with her Skinny Girl marketing during her scenes.
-- Never say never that Jill Zarin won't be asked back to NYC but nothing in the works.
-- He really wanted a Nene / Kim spinoff but it's not in production. He hinted that 1 or both of them couldn't agree on salary or contract.


----------



## Graw

DC-Cutie said:


> Well you know Kim exaggerates like no other. Anybody that lies about having cancer will lie about anything!  She's not familiar with being truthful



I forgot about her "cancer."  What did she end up having?  Was it an autoimmune disorder?


----------



## bagsforme

Kim lies about everything from her nose job (blame it on pregnancy) to her veneers (teeth are white from bleaching trays).  I can't stand how she advertises the express smile.  You can't whiten veneers.  Someone should sue for false advertising .  Cause some people actually believe her smile is from that kit.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Graw said:


> I forgot about her "cancer."  What did she end up having?  Was it an autoimmune disorder?


Nothing!  It was absolutely nothing


----------



## Sassys

bagsforme said:


> Kim lies about everything from her nose job (blame it on pregnancy) to her veneers (teeth are white from bleaching trays).  I can't stand how she advertises the express smile.  You can't whiten veneers.  Someone should sue for false advertising .  Cause some people actually believe her smile is from that kit.



Wait, so she said her nose changed after pregnancy or while pregnant. Your nose does change while pregnant, but back to normal after


----------



## DC-Cutie

Her nose changed due to a nose job!  Pregnancy my azz.


----------



## bagsforme

Sassys said:


> Wait, so she said her nose changed after pregnancy or while pregnant. Your nose does change while pregnant, but back to normal after


Yes, several times she's said that.  LMAO.  Andy asked her on WWHL.


----------



## Sassys

bagsforme said:


> Yes, several times she's said that.  LMAO.  Andy asked her on WWHL.



This woman really must think everyone in the world is dumb. The fact that Andy called her out on it, says a lot. I never understood why Kim lies about EVERYTHING. I know someone like her and I always just shake my head and laugh, when she stays lying to me. She also lies about the dumbest things (where she works, where she lives, her boyfriend, etc.).


----------



## Mrs.Z

Sassys said:


> LOL!!
> 
> Along with how is it possible Kroy made $20mil last year; yet he is:
> 
> Unemployed
> No endorsements
> Not a A,B or even C player



No she meant he made 20 mil over the course of his entire career


----------



## Sassys

Mrs.Z said:


> No she meant he made 20 mil over the course of his entire career



You need to stop. LOL


----------



## Mrs.Z

Sassys said:


> You need to stop. LOL



Stop? He obviously had a larger contract when his career began, I know he signed a few one or two million dollar deals late in his career and he signed that deal you posted with the Bills and then he got cut. It's not so far off that he could have made 20 mil.


----------



## Materielgrrl

Other tab...


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Graw

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3737262



He's cute, but what are these shady business dealings?  I hope he's not Peter #2.


----------



## DC-Cutie

this is just his Bills contract.  It's not uncommon to make those sums ($20M) over a lifetime career



Sassys said:


> You need to stop. LOL


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> this is just his Bills contract.  It's not uncommon to make those sums ($20M) over a lifetime career



I do not and will never believe Kroy made $20 mil. My opinion. Kim is the queen of lies and tall tales. There are plenty of articles that said, she is not even close.


----------



## Sassys

Materielgrrl said:


> View attachment 3736866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other tab...



That's not $20mil


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I do not and will never believe Kroy made $20 mil. My opinion. Kim is the queen of lies and tall tales. There are plenty of articles that said, she is not even close.


you just posted one part of the tab, continuing through the tabs, the total increases drastically.
I mean $14M isn't that far off from $20M, so regardless of what KIM said, the NFL salary records state otherwise.

Many make that kind of money, very few have much to show for it after they leave the league.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> you just posted one part of the tab, continuing through the tabs, the total increases drastically.
> I mean $14M isn't that far off from $20M, so regardless of what KIM said, the NFL salary records state otherwise.
> 
> Many make that kind of money, very few have much to show for it after they leave the league.



She made is seem like he currently has $20mil, which he does not. If he did, they wouldn't owe people money. I also recall she said at a reunion (I think when she first met him), she made more than him, when Andy, asked about his finances.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> She made is seem like he currently has $20mil, which he does not. If he did, they wouldn't owe people money. I also recall she said at a reunion (I think when she first met him), she made more than him, when Andy, asked about his finances.


I mean not saying I believe what Kim says, but how do you know if he DOESN'T currently have $20M?  Maybe he has stock, real estate, investments, etc.  Plenty of people have money and owe.  Just sayin'


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I mean not saying I believe what Kim says, but how do you know if he DOESN'T currently have $20M?  Maybe he has stock, real estate, investments, etc.  Plenty of people have money and owe.  Just sayin'



Kim is to busy trying to keep up with the Jonses.


----------



## Bagisa

Umm, the numbers don't lie. If Kroy made over $14m in salary and bonuses it's not a stretch to believe he made an additional $6m in endorsements over the course of his career. Even bench players have endorsement deals. It seems like he lived frugally pre-Kim, so being a midwesterner, he probably invested a lot of his early income.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bagisa said:


> Umm, the numbers don't lie. If Kroy made over $14m in salary and bonuses it's not a stretch to believe he made an additional $6m in endorsements over the course of his career. Even bench players have endorsement deals. It seems like he lived frugally pre-Kim, so being a midwesterner, he probably invested a lot of his early income.


exactly!  you can't count on 'the Google'  (as my grandmother called it) for everything


----------



## RackFanatic

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3737262



Whooo, thanks for posting the scoop on who this guy is.


----------



## swags

Didn't the whole Kroy's worth start with Kenya yelling to Kim that Kroy needs to get a job? Did Kim say he made 20 mil or was worth 20 mil? Either way, Kim lies so I wouldn't believe her plus she spends and spends although they probably all get a check for Don't be Tardy and she probably is getting a lot to return to housewives. The football guy in season 1, Ed Hartwell looked like he was doing well and by season 2 they were downsizing and now he owes child support to Rudy Huxtable.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kim will go back to whoring on the side before she downgrades her lifestyle


----------



## Longchamp

Old statistic but food for thought.

Studies have shown that a high percentage of NFL players declare bankruptcy after their playing days, and many others suffer financial difficulties. A Sports Illustrated (SI) article from 2009 indicated that after two years of retirement, a whopping 78 percent of former NFL players went bankrupt or suffered financial stress due to joblessness or divorce -- although in fairness, that analysis falls into the heart of the Great Recession.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Longchamp said:


> Old statistic but food for thought.
> 
> Studies have shown that a high percentage of NFL players declare bankruptcy after their playing days, and many others suffer financial difficulties. A Sports Illustrated (SI) article from 2009 indicated that after two years of retirement, a whopping 78 percent of former NFL players went bankrupt or suffered financial stress due to joblessness or divorce -- although in fairness, that analysis falls into the heart of the Great Recession.


I also wonder the percentage that loose their money due to stupidity and reckless spending.


----------



## flyygal

C


----------



## lulilu

I saw a flash/advert for some tv game show that said Phaedra and Aiden were appearing.


----------



## Sassys

Her father wasn't there. What was the big rush???

Kenya Moore's Wedding Details! The _RHOA_ Star on Her Dress, Her Vows & the St. Lucia Celebration
Kenya Moore is married — and PEOPLE has all the details on her big day!
The 46-year-old _Real Housewives of Atlanta _star tied the knot with businessman Marc Daly, 42,on June 10 in a tropical private ceremony.
“It was just so perfect,” Moore said of the big day, which took place at a private resort in St. Lucia.
Despite her wedding being an elopement, the former Miss USA was able to plan an intimate day for herself and her husband. The pair, who met a year ago but began dating in December, said “I do” in a beach ceremony at sunset under an awning of white roses and overlooking the Caribbean island’s picturesque pitons.

“We wanted something simple an not overly complicated,” she explained, adding that Daly is “extremely romantic” and heavily influenced their day. “He didn’t want something for show. He didn’t want it to be left up to other people’s interpretation of love. He just wanted it to be what he sees it: him looking into my eyes and us being together. It was just two people in love who wanted to get married.”

“I would not have done it any other way — it was amazing,” Moore added. “My sign is an Aquarius, so I really love the water and the ocean and always wanted that as my backdrop. And we were all there on the white sand beach and you could hear the waves in the background. It was so romantic.”
She twirled down the aisle with best friend (and frequent _RHOA_ guest) Brandon DeShazer, as Moore’s father was celebrating his birthday in Jamaica at the time. “It was so last-minute, he couldn’t make it,” Moore said. “But Brandon was there, which was super special to me.”

Other family members from both sides joined in the festivities, including Moore’s Aunt Lori (another _RHOA_ staple), her Aunt Lisa (who stood by Moore as her matron of honor) and Moore’s best friend from high school Shonda. “I was raised by my grandmother, so even though she’s my aunt, we grew up as sisters,” Moore said. “It meant so much to have her there.”
There were two other special guests who couldn’t make it: Moore’s Yorkies, King and Twirl. “We would have had to start that paperwork 60 days in advance to get them out of the country, and we didn’t pull it off in time,” Moore said. “But it would have been fun to have them there!”

“We do plan on having a large wedding for all of our friends and family next June, so we’ll have everyone there,” she revealed.
Moore admitted to being nervous, but standing in front of Daly and looking into his eyes took all her stress away.

Of course, all eyes were on Moore’s dress — a stunning mermaid cut gown with sheer panels and a plunging neckline that perfectly hugged her every curve. Covered in sequence and beading flower appliques, Moore worked with dressmaker Pallas Couture to design the gown especially for her. It shipped it from Australia to the reality star days later.
“The dress was perfect when I saw it,” Moore gushed. “I’m a woman of a certain age, but my husband wanted me to look sexy. And it was a beach wedding, so I didn’t want 
“I just felt so beautiful and grown and sexy and powerful and feminine — all at the same time,” she added.

Pairing it with a basic veil, a cascading bouquet of orchids, Moore did her own hair (beach waves, naturally) and makeup. “[Marc] really didn’t even want me to wear makeup because he said I look more beautiful when I don’t wear makeup,” Moore said. “And I think that’s why I really appreciate him. He sees me for who I am and not as reality TV sees me or the world sees me. He really knows my heart.”

Each wrote their own vows — though Moore didn’t read hers when the time came. “I cried the whole time writing them so I ended up just saying what I felt from my heart,” she confessed. “I was so emotional, I just couldn’t get through without this really big ugly cry.”

After the ceremony, the couple and guests partied at a beach reception, enjoying cocktails, _hors d’oeuvres_, dinner and cake on a beautiful long table with white linens, roses and lighting. They danced, too, to a Caribbean steel pan band.

“This was the best experience of my life,” Moore said. “We had a mini honeymoon there in St. Lucia after the wedding and it was glorious. I’m so happy that we chose to get married there because the people could not be more gracious to us and kind and more supportive. They really welcomed us on that island and treated us like royalty.”


----------



## pinky7129

Marc wanted her sexy? Marc wanted a certain style for the wedding?


----------



## Graw

It was filmed a long time ago.  A tv show about "what kids say".


----------



## Graw




----------



## GoGlam

pinky7129 said:


> Marc wanted her sexy? Marc wanted a certain style for the wedding?



It's not uncommon for men to prefer their lady look or not look a certain way, especially on the wedding day.  My husband told me he preferred one thing versus another.


----------



## DC-Cutie

pinky7129 said:


> Marc wanted her sexy? Marc wanted a certain style for the wedding?


Maybe he asked.


----------



## lulilu

Graw said:


> It was filmed a long time ago.  A tv show about "what kids say".



It was a show called "Big Star, Little Star."  I've never seen it, nor did I watch this episode.  IDK how she gets on these shows.


----------



## Graw

lulilu said:


> It was a show called "Big Star, Little Star."  I've never seen it, nor did I watch this episode.  IDK how she gets on these shows.



Oh ok. I remember seeing a commercial months ago and it was about something kids say.  Ayden is fun and adorable.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Sassys said:


> Her father wasn't there. What was the big rush???
> 
> Kenya Moore's Wedding Details! The _RHOA_ Star on Her Dress, Her Vows & the St. Lucia Celebration
> Kenya Moore is married — and PEOPLE has all the details on her big day!
> The 46-year-old _Real Housewives of Atlanta _star tied the knot with businessman Marc Daly, 42,on June 10 in a tropical private ceremony.
> “It was just so perfect,” Moore said of the big day, which took place at a private resort in St. Lucia.
> Despite her wedding being an elopement, the former Miss USA was able to plan an intimate day for herself and her husband. The pair, who met a year ago but began dating in December, said “I do” in a beach ceremony at sunset under an awning of white roses and overlooking the Caribbean island’s picturesque pitons.
> 
> “We wanted something simple an not overly complicated,” she explained, adding that Daly is “extremely romantic” and heavily influenced their day. “He didn’t want something for show. He didn’t want it to be left up to other people’s interpretation of love. He just wanted it to be what he sees it: him looking into my eyes and us being together. It was just two people in love who wanted to get married.”
> 
> “I would not have done it any other way — it was amazing,” Moore added. “My sign is an Aquarius, so I really love the water and the ocean and always wanted that as my backdrop. And we were all there on the white sand beach and you could hear the waves in the background. It was so romantic.”
> She twirled down the aisle with best friend (and frequent _RHOA_ guest) Brandon DeShazer, as Moore’s father was celebrating his birthday in Jamaica at the time. “It was so last-minute, he couldn’t make it,” Moore said. “But Brandon was there, which was super special to me.”
> 
> Other family members from both sides joined in the festivities, including Moore’s Aunt Lori (another _RHOA_ staple), her Aunt Lisa (who stood by Moore as her matron of honor) and Moore’s best friend from high school Shonda. “I was raised by my grandmother, so even though she’s my aunt, we grew up as sisters,” Moore said. “It meant so much to have her there.”
> There were two other special guests who couldn’t make it: Moore’s Yorkies, King and Twirl. “We would have had to start that paperwork 60 days in advance to get them out of the country, and we didn’t pull it off in time,” Moore said. “But it would have been fun to have them there!”
> 
> “We do plan on having a large wedding for all of our friends and family next June, so we’ll have everyone there,” she revealed.
> Moore admitted to being nervous, but standing in front of Daly and looking into his eyes took all her stress away.
> 
> Of course, all eyes were on Moore’s dress — a stunning mermaid cut gown with sheer panels and a plunging neckline that perfectly hugged her every curve. Covered in sequence and beading flower appliques, Moore worked with dressmaker Pallas Couture to design the gown especially for her. It shipped it from Australia to the reality star days later.
> “The dress was perfect when I saw it,” Moore gushed. “I’m a woman of a certain age, but my husband wanted me to look sexy. And it was a beach wedding, so I didn’t want
> “I just felt so beautiful and grown and sexy and powerful and feminine — all at the same time,” she added.
> 
> Pairing it with a basic veil, a cascading bouquet of orchids, Moore did her own hair (beach waves, naturally) and makeup. “[Marc] really didn’t even want me to wear makeup because he said I look more beautiful when I don’t wear makeup,” Moore said. “And I think that’s why I really appreciate him. He sees me for who I am and not as reality TV sees me or the world sees me. He really knows my heart.”
> 
> Each wrote their own vows — though Moore didn’t read hers when the time came. “I cried the whole time writing them so I ended up just saying what I felt from my heart,” she confessed. “I was so emotional, I just couldn’t get through without this really big ugly cry.”
> 
> After the ceremony, the couple and guests partied at a beach reception, enjoying cocktails, _hors d’oeuvres_, dinner and cake on a beautiful long table with white linens, roses and lighting. They danced, too, to a Caribbean steel pan band.
> 
> “This was the best experience of my life,” Moore said. “We had a mini honeymoon there in St. Lucia after the wedding and it was glorious. I’m so happy that we chose to get married there because the people could not be more gracious to us and kind and more supportive. They really welcomed us on that island and treated us like royalty.”





What was the rush indeed? To the point where she couldn't wait for her dad to be a part of it and either walk her down the beach/give her away. Where's the fire? 

I totally get couples writing their own vows bc of wanting to express heartfelt feelings to each other, but forgive me, I need the man whose going to be my husband to adhere, if you will, to a few guidelines from the scriptures as well, like assigning me honor, dwelling with me according to knowledge so that when I say or do something sideways that may not be what you had in mind, you behave in a decent manner and vice versa.

They've dated since December and now married in June? Wish them well, but do not see it lasting. In marriage there are highs and lows and things that do not go your way, IMHO, seven months gives you more hurdles to leap over bc the proper foundation has not been laid and given time to develop.

Hoping this is not just a storyline.


----------



## lulilu

Graw said:


> Oh ok. I remember seeing a commercial months ago and it was about something kids say.  Ayden is fun and adorable.



Ayden is so cute, I agree!  So smart and well-spoken.  I assume this was taped before her true self was disclosed at the reunion (or I hope so at least).  The money won was for a charity -- Phaedra designated the Phaedra Foundation.  I am suspect about that.


----------



## Graw

Ginger Tea said:


> What was the rush indeed? To the point where she couldn't wait for her dad to be a part of it and either walk her down the beach/give her away. Where's the fire?
> 
> I totally get couples writing their own vows bc of wanting to express heartfelt feelings to each other, but forgive me, I need the man whose going to be my husband to adhere, if you will, to a few guidelines from the scriptures as well, like assigning me honor, dwelling with me according to knowledge so that when I say or do something sideways that may not be what you had in mind, you behave in a decent manner and vice versa.
> 
> They've dated since December and now married in June? Wish them well, but do not see it lasting. In marriage there are highs and lows and things that do not go your way, IMHO, seven months gives you more hurdles to leap over bc the proper foundation has not been laid and given time to develop.
> 
> Hoping this is not just a storyline.



I don't think its a storyline,  I believe Kenya wants to find love, be loved and love someone else.  She always had her guard up and being broken down on the show revealed herself to herself. She realized how vile and manipulative she is (not was) and she is trying to change.  Lets see what happens.



lulilu said:


> Ayden is so cute, I agree!  So smart and well-spoken.  I assume this was taped before her true self was disclosed at the reunion (or I hope so at least).  The money won was for a charity -- Phaedra designated the Phaedra Foundation.  I am suspect about that.


  Phaedra needs to publicly explain herself.  I am sure she is searching for a friend to join the cast to film with.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Graw said:


> I don't think its a storyline,  I believe Kenya wants to find love, be loved and love someone else.  She always had her guard up and being broken down on the show revealed herself to herself. She realized how vile and manipulative she is (not was) and she is trying to change.  Lets see what happens.
> 
> .



Yes, she genuinely would like to find love and be loved, agreed. Her disposition, maybe it's for TV, don't know, is really a turn off. 

She attacks for no reason, well, many of the women on these HW's show do the same, it would be nice to see someone come above that , but yes, time will tell and we shall see.


----------



## DC-Cutie

it will be interesting to see how she brings up the husband in the new season.  I guess she'll do like Dina from NJ.  He was out of sight out of mind... then they divorced.

I mean she's on a show named 'housewives', then becomes a a wife but doesn't want him filmed is just odd.


----------



## Ginger Tea

DC-Cutie said:


> it will be interesting to see how she brings up the husband in the new season.  I guess she'll do like Dina from NJ.  He was out of sight out of mind... then they divorced.
> 
> I mean she's on a show named 'housewives', then becomes a a wife but doesn't want him filmed is just odd.



Many of the things she does is odd. As in bringing a camera crew to your estranged mother's house knowing she wants no contact with you. Really?


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Ayden is adorable but this show looks lame.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ginger Tea said:


> Many of the things she does is odd. As in bringing a camera crew to your estranged mother's house knowing she wants no contact with you. Really?


that scene was just awful..  I thank God I have a wonderful relationship with my mother. I can't imagine their relationship and like you said to go with cameras.  like that's a way to break the ice and get communication started. Heck no.

They say relationship issues tend to be generational.  I truly hope that if she has children, she has a good relationship with them.


----------



## Ginger Tea

DC-Cutie said:


> that scene was just awful..  I thank God I have a wonderful relationship with my mother. I can't imagine their relationship and like you said to go with cameras.  like that's a way to break the ice and get communication started. Heck no.
> 
> They say relationship issues tend to be generational.  I truly hope that if she has children, she has a good relationship with them.



Hopefully. And hopefully the health issues concerning her mothers estrangement from her, has not passed on to her.  Although, I must admit when she first joined the show, as she was doing all this 'twirling' that was a cause for concern.


----------



## Sassys

*'REAL HOUSEWIVES OF ATLANTA' WE WANT 'ANTM' WINNER EVA*

*'America's Next Top Model' Winner Eva Marcille in Test Mode for 'RHOA'*
EXCLUSIVE






"The Real Housewives of Atlanta" wanna switch things up this season, and it's up to former "America's Next Top Model" winner Eva Marcille to pass the test.

Sources close to the production tell TMZ ... producers invited Eva for the upcoming season to see if she fits with the current cast. We're told she's already shot a few scenes with NeNe Leakes at her home.

Eva -- who won season 3 of 'Top Model' -- could possibly replace Cynthia Bailey or Porsha Williams because we're told one of them might be phased out next season on account of their story lines drying up.

Eva's age also makes her attractive -- at 32 she'd be younger than the other ladies. However, we're told the most important requirement is chemistry and drama. Eva's gotta bring it ... like she totes did on 'ANTM.'


----------



## iamshoediva

Sassys said:


> *'REAL HOUSEWIVES OF ATLANTA' WE WANT 'ANTM' WINNER EVA*
> 
> *'America's Next Top Model' Winner Eva Marcille in Test Mode for 'RHOA'*
> EXCLUSIVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Real Housewives of Atlanta" wanna switch things up this season, and it's up to former "America's Next Top Model" winner Eva Marcille to pass the test.
> 
> Sources close to the production tell TMZ ... producers invited Eva for the upcoming season to see if she fits with the current cast. We're told she's already shot a few scenes with NeNe Leakes at her home.
> 
> Eva -- who won season 3 of 'Top Model' -- could possibly replace Cynthia Bailey or Porsha Williams because we're told one of them might be phased out next season on account of their story lines drying up.
> 
> Eva's age also makes her attractive -- at 32 she'd be younger than the other ladies. However, we're told the most important requirement is chemistry and drama. Eva's gotta bring it ... like she totes did on 'ANTM.'


I promised myself I'd let this ratchet TV show go, but with this addition and FAKEDRA gone or being phased out, I might have to tune in.


----------



## Graw

Let's see how she fits in.  Porsha and Cynthia have a storyline that is drying up... really?  Neither have had a storyline for years.  Maybe Porsha will get pregnant and Cynthia will publicly date to stay on the show.


----------



## Sassys

iamshoediva said:


> I promised myself I'd let this ratchet TV show go, but with this addition and FAKEDRA gone or being phased out, I might have to tune in.



As much as it pains me; I might also watch. I really can't stand Nene and Kim though. I can tolerate Kenya, but lying Kim and I'm better than you Nene hurts my soul.


----------



## iamshoediva

Sassys said:


> As much as it pains me; I might also watch. I really can't stand Nene and Kim though. I can tolerate Kenya, but lying Kim and I'm better than you Nene hurts my soul.


Girl, Kim needs a check after her hubby lost his team. Its going to be a ratchet mess next season. SMH


----------



## meluvs2shop

I dont understand how Kim
can spend like she does. Is she really racking in the cash or it's a lot of endorsements? She's always on vacation and has a lot of mouths to feed. Her kids dress $$$ and not to mention the cars, home bills etc.


----------



## Sassys

RHOA's Kenya Moore 'being made to choose between new husband or her job' by producers who want to document her marriage... as she begins IVF treatment

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Moore-choose-husband-RHOA.html#ixzz4m4b0bsdB 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## AECornell

Together for 6 months, got married, and aren't living together yet. Just sounds odd.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Why is Kenya & Daly married but living apart, and never discussed him ever being on show or not wanting to and what the repercussions of that could be? 

Guess dating for six months, what is part of your livelihood & income , it just didn't come up.


----------



## Sassys

Ginger Tea said:


> Why is Kenya & Daly married but living apart, and never discussed him ever being on show or not wanting to and what the repercussions of that could be?
> 
> Guess dating for six months, what is part of your livelihood & income , it just didn't come up.



He stated to her when they got married he and his family wanted no parts of the show (she stated this when the marriage was announced). She might have thought they would make an exception for her OR she doesn't care and will leave the show for him (as as she should). I said from day one, him not being on the show would never work as all husbands participate in the show. She should have pulled a Janet jackson, and never told anyone she was married (but then the producers would have made her get another for hire man, and I am sure hubby was not having it)


----------



## Ginger Tea

Sassys said:


> He stated to her when they got married he and his family wanted no parts of the show (she stated this when the marriage was announced). She might have thought they would make an exception for her OR she doesn't care and will leave the show for him (as as she should). I said from day one, him not being on the show would never work as all husbands participate in the show. She should have pulled a Janet jackson, and never told anyone she was married (but then the producers would have made her get another for hire man, and I am sure hubby was not having it)



Time will tell how this pans out.


----------



## Sassys

*Kim Zolciak 'restrained by castmates after launching at Kenya Moore in ugly clash while filming RHOA'... then daughter Brielle brands her mom's nemesis 'evil b*tch' on Twitter
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-4725586/Kim-Zolciak-rushes-Kenya-Moore-RHOA-fight.html*


----------



## TC1

Kim working her way back to a full housewife paycheck rather than just a "friend"?


----------



## Sassys

TC1 said:


> Kim working her way back to a full housewife paycheck rather than just a "friend"?



She was coming back as housewife not a friend.


----------



## Nahreen

Kim is not my favourite cup of tea. I did not follow her spin off show. I will enjoy seeing her interaction with Sheree and Nené since it caused wig pulling previously. I wish they would throw in Marlo too and with Kenya it will get explosive [emoji23]


----------



## TC1

Sassys said:


> She was coming back as housewife not a friend.


Oh, my bad..


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nahreen said:


> Kim is not my favourite cup of tea. I did not follow her spin off show. I will enjoy seeing her interaction with Sheree and Nené since it caused wig pulling previously. I wish they would throw in Marlo too and with Kenya it will get explosive [emoji23]


in the pics on Nene's IG from her white party, there are pics of Sheree, Nene, Marlo and Kenya...  Kim was in attendance, too.  But apparently Sheree and Kim are cool (she was one her bridesmaids) and so are Kim and Nene.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> *Kim Zolciak 'restrained by castmates after launching at Kenya Moore in ugly clash while filming RHOA'... then daughter Brielle brands her mom's nemesis 'evil b*tch' on Twitter
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-4725586/Kim-Zolciak-rushes-Kenya-Moore-RHOA-fight.html*


Kim is vile..  I get that ALL of the women can be pretty *****y, but Kim is cut from a different cut of cloth.  Over the years we've seen her interaction with black women (Sweetie, Kandi, her stylist, the lady she rented her 'dream home' from, etc), it's not been pretty.  I hate that she's back on the show.  I hate that everyone is being all nice to her (Kandi) and just glossing over how she basically tried to pay them dust when she got her own show.  In a word, she's a user.


----------



## Nahreen

DC-Cutie said:


> in the pics on Nene's IG from her white party, there are pics of Sheree, Nene, Marlo and Kenya...  Kim was in attendance, too.  But apparently Sheree and Kim are cool (she was one her bridesmaids) and so are Kim and Nene.



Oh, I can't wait to see which are frienemies and not [emoji33] If I remember correctly Nené only managed to be bestie with either Sheree or Kim, never both at the same time. Who knows what the realtonships will be like now when there are "new" persons on the show like Kenya, Phaedra and Porsha since the first seasons.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Kim is vile..  I get that ALL of the women can be pretty *****y, but Kim is cut from a different cut of cloth.  Over the years we've seen her interaction with black women (Sweetie, Kandi, her stylist, the lady she rented her 'dream home' from, etc), it's not been pretty.  I hate that she's back on the show.  I hate that everyone is being all nice to her (Kandi) and just glossing over how she basically tried to pay them dust when she got her own show.  In a word, she's a user.



I never liked her whore a$$ from day one. Mistress needs to stay in her damn lane and I can't tolerate people who lie all the damn time for no reason. Constantly lying about dumb things is so childish. Grow up and stop crying wolf all the time. I don't trust people who lie so damn much. I know someone like Kim, who lies about everything. It boggles my mind why she lies so much.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nahreen said:


> Oh, I can't wait to see which are frienemies and not [emoji33] If I remember correctly Nené only managed to be bestie with either Sheree or Kim, never both at the same time. Who knows what the realtonships will be like now when there are "new" persons on the show like Kenya, Phaedra and Porsha since the first seasons.


There was talk that Shamea would be holding a peach.  I hope not.  I really like her, she just got married and we all know, marriage + reality shows = divorce


----------



## Nahreen

DC-Cutie said:


> There was talk that Shamea would be holding a peach.  I hope not.  I really like her, she just got married and we all know, marriage + reality shows = divorce



I hope that they all will mash Kim to a pulp. I really can't take her or her fake hair. I think she is a people user and will discard them when she has no more use for them. I fear her kids will be the same. Poor Kroy......


----------



## Sassys

Nahreen said:


> I hope that they all will mash Kim to a pulp. I really can't take her or her fake hair. I think she is a people user and will discard them when she has no more use for them. I fear her kids will be the same. Poor Kroy......



Poor Kroy? Lol, he is a grown man and no one forced him to marry her, or get her pregnant a few months after he met her.


----------



## TC1

^^ let alone continually impregnating her


----------



## Kansashalo

With all of these changes, I see RHATL is trying to drag me back in....


----------



## 30gold

I just won't do it!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kansashalo said:


> With all of these changes, I see RHATL is trying to drag me back in....


It's the trainwreck you can't look away from


----------



## bag-princess

[VIDEO] Nene Leakes & Cynthia Bailey: Here's The Truth About Kim Zolciak-Biermann vs Kenya Moore-Daly http://******/2uT3aKZ


Cynthia Bailey and Nene Leakes are not down with fake news, and they think that’s what Kim Zolciak’s pushing when it comes to her beef with Kenya Moore.

We got the ‘Real Housewives of Atlanta’ duo at LAX and our photog peppered them about what really happened to make Kim charge at Kenya while shooting last week.

You’ll recall Kim went nuclear thinking Kenya brought up Kim’s “injured son” during some intense trash talking. Kenya didn’t bring up anyone’s son. So, was Kim justified? Well, there’s Cynthia and NeNe’s version of events. And then there’s Kim’s.

Anyone smell another Kim rant coming?

via TMZ


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm inclined to believe Nene and Cynthia, since we know Kim is a natural born liar


----------



## Sassys

Saw this on my insta feed


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chile......


----------



## tweegy

Who gon check sheree boo?


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

An inmate? Oh how the snobby have fallen...


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> Who gon check sheree boo?


the security guards on her way out


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> the security guards on her way out



[emoji23] I literally snorted!


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> the security guards on her way out



LMAO [emoji23]


----------



## Tivo

DC-Cutie said:


> the security guards on her way out


I'm DONE!


----------



## cdtracing

Wasn't she just on Million Dollar Matchmaker looking for love??????  (as the song Looking for Love  plays in the background)


----------



## bag-princess

Tweet from Nene


----------



## DC-Cutie

Noooooo Cynthia is morphing into NeNe who is starting to look like Tamar Braxton


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Noooooo Cynthia is morphing into NeNe who is starting to look like Tamar Braxton



I will never understand NeNe's teeth.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> View attachment 3788789
> 
> 
> 
> Tweet from Nene



What is going on with Cynthia's upper lip?


----------



## cdtracing

Sassys said:


> I will never understand NeNe's teeth.
> 
> View attachment 3788810
> View attachment 3788811


----------



## Ginger Tea

Sassys said:


> What is going on with Cynthia's upper lip?



Wondered the exact same thing


----------



## Ginger Tea

Sassys said:


> I will never understand NeNe's teeth.
> 
> View attachment 3788810
> View attachment 3788811



Those veneers are ill fitted


----------



## Ginger Tea

bag-princess said:


> View attachment 3788789
> 
> 
> 
> Tweet from Nene



Why does NeNe looked photoshopped? Or do mine eyes deceive me?

And all this togetherness after a season or two of a supposed falling out of one's husband being call a female dog. Remarkable.


----------



## bag-princess

[emoji15][emoji15] who dis woman harpo??? Her face looks like cement!!!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> [emoji15][emoji15] who dis woman harpo??? Her face looks like cement!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3789613



I thought she never had a stroke, so how can she worry about getting another one.


----------



## AECornell

Kim looks very masculine in the face with all that work she's had done


----------



## Ginger Tea

AECornell said:


> Kim looks very masculine in the face with all that work she's had done



Agreed.


----------



## tweegy

bag-princess said:


> [emoji15][emoji15] who dis woman harpo??? Her face looks like cement!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3789613





Sassys said:


> I thought she never had a stroke, so how can she worry about getting another one.


She had a stroke?? When??  *goes off to google this mess*


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> She had a stroke?? When??  *goes off to google this mess*


she also had cancer... so yeah, no need to Google, if you catch my drift


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> she also had cancer... so yeah, no need to Google, if you catch my drift


Aaah gotcha...So basically she sees Yolanda's disease and raises her with a stroke and heart condition (poker lingo) lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> Aaah gotcha...So basically she sees Yolanda's disease and raises her with a stroke and heart condition (poker lingo) lol


they are medical miracles


----------



## Sassys

lost hair from cancer, yet its chemo that makes your hair fall out. Woman can't even lie properly. This is why I can't stand her.


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> lost hair from cancer, yet its chemo that makes your hair fall out. Woman can't even lie properly. This is why I can't stand her.



LOL!!!


DC-Cutie said:


> they are medical miracles



They truly are!


----------



## bag-princess

Peter Is going to get his own show!!! [emoji23][emoji23] 


http://realitywives.net/blogs/real-housewives-of-atlanta-peter-thomas-spin-off-show-in-the-works/


----------



## tweegy

Get that peach Petra!!!!!


----------



## Ginger Tea

Peter really has that much going on to get a show and to keep an audience that interested, really?


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> Peter really has that much going on to get a show and to keep an audience that interested, really?



Hell.No

I give it 2 episodes tops before they cancel!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> Hell.No
> 
> I give it 2 episodes tops before they cancel!



But you know they will do the DVR slick trick, by calling it Real Housewives of ATL, so that it will tape on our DVR's and make us think its a new episode.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> But you know they will do the DVR slick trick, by calling it Real Housewives of ATL, so that it will tape on our DVR's and make us think its a new episode.



You are so right! I forgot all about how they operate.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Sassys said:


> But you know they will do the DVR slick trick, by calling it Real Housewives of ATL, so that it will tape on our DVR's and make us think its a new episode.


Of course.


----------



## Ginger Tea

bag-princess said:


> Hell.No
> 
> I give it 2 episodes tops before they cancel!



You ain't never lied!


----------



## Sassys

Season 10 trailer
http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-dish/the-real-housewives-of-atlanta-season-10-premiere-date-trailer


----------



## Tivo

Think I might have to check this out...


----------



## Bentley1

I'll be watching Looks like a mess...

And can I say how happy I am Phony Phadrea is GONE! About time


----------



## blkbarbie310

I'll be tuned in and will hit the FFW button every time I see Wig on my screen.


----------



## Tivo

Bentley1 said:


> I'll be watching Looks like a mess...
> 
> And can I say how happy I am Phony Phadrea is GONE! About time


I thought I saw her in the preview?


----------



## Bentley1

Tivo said:


> I thought I saw her in the preview?


Was that her!? I thought I saw her for a split second too then I thought maybe it was Sheree when she has the shorter wig on. Ugh!


----------



## gre8dane

Bentley1 said:


> I'll be watching Looks like a mess...
> 
> And can I say how happy I am Phony Phadrea is GONE! About time



Was trying to Like this post and it posted. But I AGREE!!!  

Fakedra is gone and may she STAY gone, never to return as a "friend" or anything else. She was foul.


----------



## Bentley1

gre8dane said:


> Was trying to Like this post and it posted. But I AGREE!!!
> 
> Fakedra is gone and may she STAY gone, never to return as a "friend" or anything else. She was foul.


 From our mouths to Bravo's ears! Do not bring this fraud back in any capacity!


----------



## bag-princess

i would much rather see Phae than Kandi!! i can't stand her! 
i know here little bun is burnt that Nene is back!    and that makes me


----------



## swags

For some reason Porsha annoys me more than Phaedra. Remember her outburst into tears because she suddenly realized that Phaedra was behind the rumors?


----------



## Sassys

swags said:


> For some reason Porsha annoys me more than Phaedra. Remember her outburst into tears because she suddenly realized that Phaedra was behind the rumors?



Her stupidity alone drives me nuts. Can't tolerate stupid women


----------



## Tivo

swags said:


> For some reason Porsha annoys me more than Phaedra. Remember her outburst into tears because she suddenly realized that Phaedra was behind the rumors?


And part of me thinks she was happy Phaedra lied. It was her out for all the sh!t she talked about Kandi all season.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sweet Fire

Well it'll be interesting to see how this one plays out and anyone who thought she wouldn't be confrontational again was a fool. They messed up when they let her back after what she did to Cynthia. 

You can't keep rewarding bad behavior and be shocked when it continues.


----------



## Sassys

Didn't Kim go to Nene's wedding?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I really hate that Bravo keeps putting Kim back with a group of women she can't stand and has had issues with each.  Read my words - Kim don't like black folk!  period.  point blank!


----------



## Bentley1

Yep clear as day Kim is a racist. She's been giving off that vibe for years now, why won't bravo cut this animal loose already.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Now Brielle posted something about nene. Seeing as how Brielle is now an adult, the clap back she just received from nene is fair game!!!


----------



## Sassys

I need Nene to learn how to spell.


----------



## swags

Kim and her family are gross. I wish she'd go away. I never watch Tardy and am bummed that they brought her back to appear on Real Housewives. Her daughter needs to go to school or find something in life besides being a d list bravolebrity.


----------



## Bagisa

Besides a comment about fried chicken, how else has Kim waved her racist flag?i always thought she was just ignorant and ill bred - not racist.


----------



## AECornell

I think she just perpetuates stereotypes as "jokes." I never understand how people get racism and stereotyping mixed up. Kim doesn't hate black people. She thinks because she has black friends she can make stereotype jokes. But she can't, because she's white.


----------



## bag-princess

Bagisa said:


> Besides a comment about fried chicken, how else has Kim waved her racist flag?i always thought *she was just ignorant and ill bred* - not racist.



that is what a racist is IMO


----------



## Bentley1

bag-princess said:


> that is what a racist is IMO


Yep, agree.
And I actually do believe that she dislikes black people.


----------



## swags

I was surprised to see on Yahoo that Brielle has a boyfriend. I am surprised anyone would want their penis near that. 
https://www.yahoo.com/style/m/15459...0d1b9afe62/ss_brielle-biermann-&-michael.html


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> I was surprised to see on Yahoo that Brielle has a boyfriend. I am surprised anyone would want their penis near that.
> https://www.yahoo.com/style/m/15459...0d1b9afe62/ss_brielle-biermann-&-michael.html




Well she’s going to need someone to fund her plastic surgery because Kim is running through whatever money she has!


----------



## tweegy

swags said:


> I was surprised to see on Yahoo that Brielle has a boyfriend. I am surprised anyone would want their penis near that.
> https://www.yahoo.com/style/m/15459970-382c-3019-9770-3a0d1b9afe62/ss_brielle-biermann-&-michael.html


*dead*


----------



## DC-Cutie

swags said:


> I was surprised to see on Yahoo that Brielle has a boyfriend. I am surprised anyone would want their penis near that.
> https://www.yahoo.com/style/m/15459970-382c-3019-9770-3a0d1b9afe62/ss_brielle-biermann-&-michael.html


hormones...


----------



## cdtracing

swags said:


> I was surprised to see on Yahoo that Brielle has a boyfriend. I am surprised anyone would want their penis near that.
> https://www.yahoo.com/style/m/15459970-382c-3019-9770-3a0d1b9afe62/ss_brielle-biermann-&-michael.html


A hard d*ck has no conscience.


----------



## Sassys

Give me a break...

*Kim Zolciak hires lawyers to tackle NeNe ‘racist’ claim*
https://pagesix.com/2017/10/11/kim-zolciak-hires-lawyers-to-tackle-nene-racist-claim/


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Give me a break...
> 
> *Kim Zolciak hires lawyers to tackle NeNe ‘racist’ claim*
> https://pagesix.com/2017/10/11/kim-zolciak-hires-lawyers-to-tackle-nene-racist-claim/


----------



## Sassys

YIKES!!

NeNe Leakes dropped from Xscape hosting gig after telling female heckler she 'hopes Uber driver rapes your a**'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Xscape-host-gig-rape-joke.html#ixzz4vKPOTVHV


----------



## TC1

Brielle brags that her boyfriend is a "professional baseball player" so she's trying to snag an athlete like her momma probably told her to. She's dumb as a box of rocks so clearly she want to try the reality TV drama. I.E posting the pics of (alleged) roaches at Nene's so her name keeps coming up.


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> Brielle brags that her boyfriend is a "professional baseball player" so she's trying to snag an athlete like her momma probably told her to. She's dumb as a box of rocks so clearly she want to try the reality TV drama. I.E posting the pics of (alleged) roaches at Nene's so her name keeps coming up.



You know Kim has been waiting for this - getting an athlete on her hook as she pimps her out in between PS procedures!  But what else can she do - she obviously has as much brain cells as Kim!! Bless her heart.


----------



## Bentley1

Brielle has been a brat since she was a little girl on the early Atlanta episodes. Who had any hope for her future


----------



## cdtracing

TC1 said:


> Brielle brags that her boyfriend is a "professional baseball player" so she's trying to snag an athlete like her momma probably told her to. She's dumb as a box of rocks so clearly she want to try the reality TV drama. I.E posting the pics of (alleged) roaches at Nene's so her name keeps coming up.



And what takes the cake on the video was that it was a wasp, not a roach.  SMDH


----------



## Sassys

Not sure if this is real (looks fake to me)


----------



## swags

Sassys said:


> Not sure if this is real (looks fake to me)



I saw this earlier and read the article. She had a stocking on her head preparing for another wig.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## AECornell

I can't see the vids you guys are posting. All I see is this:


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


>



All this tells me is how fake this entire season is about to be. And where is Kim?


----------



## Bentley1

Tivo said:


> All this tells me is how fake this entire season is about to be. And where is Kim?


Let me guess, she refused to film with all of them.


----------



## tweegy

Dead at Nene's Facial expression....
For some reason Cynthia's wig reminds me of stuffing from a stuffed animal....
Sheree just looks like she's not sure she should be there and Kenya is ready for her stahhh


Sassys said:


>


----------



## Sassys

Tivo said:


> All this tells me is how fake this entire season is about to be. And where is Kim?



Kim is not a housewife, she is coming back as a friend.


----------



## cdtracing

NeNe's expression kills me!!!


----------



## tweegy

AECornell said:


> I can't see the vids you guys are posting. All I see is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3853900



If you're using the app that's how it's showing up.


----------



## bag-princess

tweegy said:


> If you're using the app that's how it's showing up.




i am on my laptop and i can't see it!   first it was saying "unsupported" and not it shows something but only 1/4 of the pic!  i can see "therealhousewivesofatlanta" and then the word "follow" only!


----------



## bag-princess

cdtracing said:


> NeNe's expression kills me!!!



i wish i could see it!


----------



## tweegy

bag-princess said:


> i am on my laptop and i can't see it!   first it was saying "unsupported" and not it shows something but only 1/4 of the pic!  i can see "therealhousewivesofatlanta" and then the word "follow" only!


That's odd. Shows on my pc but not when I was on the app.. Dunno if vlad & crew knows whats the cause..

But here's the IG link to the post https:// www.instagram .com/p/BaSc7veDyg3/ 
Just remove the spaces


----------



## bag-princess

tweegy said:


> That's odd. Shows on my pc but not when I was on the app.. Dunno if vlad & crew knows whats the cause..
> 
> But here's the IG link to the post https:// www.instagram .com/p/BaSc7veDyg3/
> Just remove the spaces





thank you!  i can see that.   yes Nene is giving that face!!!


----------



## AECornell

Thanks tweegy!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## cdtracing

Sassys said:


>


----------



## swags

Sassys said:


>




This is the side of Nene I like to see. I think she is hilarious with her one liners in her solo interviews. I could live without the crazy fights side of her. Kim isn't worth it.


----------



## bagsforme

Oh no another spin off show IF Brielle gets married.  I can see her mom pushing for it to happen just to get the show then have a Kardashian situation where she gets divorced in 72 days.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The front of Greg's costume is wet. Nene must have actually sprayed him.  Poor Greg, lol. Those costumes are cute together though.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Are we ready???


----------



## swags

DC-Cutie said:


> Are we ready???


Yaas!


----------



## Longchamp

I'm in.....


----------



## Longchamp

No no  my fav Sheree and the platinum grey hair.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Her reason for not inviting her dad seems odd. I mean she talked about how close they are. But no invite no nothing.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Her reason for not inviting her dad seems odd. I mean she talked about how close they are. But no invite no nothing.



#LIES


----------



## Longchamp

I want to go to the OLG.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Longchamp said:


> I want to go to the OLG.


me too!  My cousin lives in ATL and said it's pretty darn good!


----------



## Graw

----
*Porsha Williams is out one gun, and a few expensive handbags, after someone broke into her SUV* and jacked her stuff ... TMZ has learned.

Sources close to the 'Real Housewives of Atlanta' star tell us Porsha left her Range Rover in a garage at her assistant's home last week in the Buckhead section of ATL. An eyewitness says a man wearing a mask smashed a back window to get into the vehicle.

We've confirmed police took a report and are investigating.

The good news for Porsha is she hasn't been left unarmed -- we're told she has a 2nd handgun. Also, it looks like the suspect didn't get everything of value out of her whip.
tmz.com


----------



## Sassys

Graw said:


> ----
> *Porsha Williams is out one gun, and a few expensive handbags, after someone broke into her SUV* and jacked her stuff ... TMZ has learned.
> 
> Sources close to the 'Real Housewives of Atlanta' star tell us Porsha left her Range Rover in a garage at her assistant's home last week in the Buckhead section of ATL. An eyewitness says a man wearing a mask smashed a back window to get into the vehicle.
> 
> We've confirmed police took a report and are investigating.
> 
> The good news for Porsha is she hasn't been left unarmed -- we're told she has a 2nd handgun. Also, it looks like the suspect didn't get everything of value out of her whip.
> tmz.com



What idiot gave her a license to carry a gun???? Her dumb a$$ will either shoot herself or some innocent bystander SMH   

I wouldn't trust Porsha with a houseplant, let alone a gun.


----------



## Graw

Sassys said:


> What idiot gave her a license to carry a gun???? Her dumb a$$ will either shoot herself or some innocent bystander SMH
> 
> I wouldn't trust Porsha with a houseplant, let alone a gun.


Definitely not.


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> What idiot gave her a license to carry a gun???? Her dumb a$$ will either shoot herself or some innocent bystander SMH
> 
> I wouldn't trust Porsha with a houseplant, let alone a gun.


According to the article she has another [emoji52].... we live in a world where someone who thought the Underground Railroad was a real Railroad ... has more than one gun....


----------



## tweegy

Where sheree pick up that plat wig from??  [emoji23]


----------



## swags

I don't think we need another season of Porsha.


----------



## Sassys

Why does Nene’s makeup ALWAYS look like she has a full beard?


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> Why does Nene’s makeup ALWAYS look like she has a full beard?




She looks like she was burnt


----------



## cdtracing

Sassys said:


> What idiot gave her a license to carry a gun???? Her dumb a$$ will either shoot herself or some innocent bystander SMH
> 
> I wouldn't trust Porsha with a houseplant, let alone a gun.


If she passed the FBI background check, her county of of residence & Probate Judge approved her to have one.


----------



## Longchamp

Sassys said:


> Why does Nene’s makeup ALWAYS look like she has a full beard?



I noticed that also.   ? Discoid  lupus


----------



## tweegy

swags said:


> I don't think we need another season of Porsha.


DID you see the bit where she thought older men would have old babies??? Omgeee!!!


----------



## Ceeyahd

tweegy said:


> DID you see the bit where she thought older men would have old babies??? Omgeee!!!


WTf


----------



## Bentley1

I coundnt get through the full episode, they were all being so fake and overacting. I fell asleep


----------



## tweegy

Bentley1 said:


> I coundnt get through the full episode, they were all being so fake and overacting. I fell asleep


Isn't that how they normally are tho?


----------



## Bentley1

tweegy said:


> Isn't that how they normally are tho?


Yes lol, but I felt they were so extra last night, especially Nene, she's not even funny anymore, she's trying too hard. 
Maybe I just time to get used to them again.
And Cynthia was extra smug, stating multiple times the ladies would love the chance to be her, Bish bye, you're nothing special.


----------



## tweegy

Bentley1 said:


> Yes lol, but I felt they were so extra last night, especially Nene, she's not even funny anymore, she's trying too hard.
> Maybe I just time to get used to them again.
> And Cynthia was extra smug, stating multiple times the ladies would love the chance to be her, Bish bye, you're nothing special.



Lol I get what you mean...

Nene was never particularly funny to me ... at least not on purpose..the only funny one to me is Kenya... 

Cynthia to me always had a bit of an ‘air’ about herself cause she was a model and felt she was from high fashion...


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> Lol I get what you mean...
> 
> Nene was never particularly funny to me ... at least not on purpose..the only funny one to me is Kenya...
> 
> Cynthia to me always had a bit of an ‘air’ about herself cause she was a model and felt she was from high fashion...



I was saying to a friend once, I never understood why Cynthia was a model. I just don't find her model pretty. She's not an ugly woman, but model IMO Nope. She agreed, she never could understand that, and doesn't think Cynthia was as big time as she claims.


----------



## Bentley1

I mean Cynthia is an attractive woman, especially for being 50, but high fashion model, no. I don't see it. And I was very into models ever since the early 90s (I'm over them now, too old to care lol) and I personally had NO clue who Cynthia was until Housewives. I don't think she was some big time model as she would love for us all to believe. But she has to keep pushing it bc that's a big part of her storyline.


----------



## tweegy

Yeh I was into models back then too and I wasn’t familiar with Cynthia maybe she had like one big campaign? ‍♀️


----------



## cdtracing

Cynthia is a very pretty woman but I never thought she was a top tier model on the same level as Iman or Beverly Johnson.  She doesn't even compare to either of those women!


----------



## bag-princess

Why are they working soooo hard to make people believe this! He never looks like a happy husband in the pics while she is always locked on to him! [emoji23][emoji23]


Take a Peek Inside Kenya Moore's Home with Husband Marc Daly



http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-di...-marc-daly-photo?cid=soc_dg_fb_RHOA_RHOA_Dish


----------



## Ginger Tea

bag-princess said:


> Why are they working soooo hard to make people believe this! He never looks like a happy husband in the pics while she is always locked on to him! [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> Take a Peek Inside Kenya Moore's Home with Husband Marc Daly
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-di...-marc-daly-photo?cid=soc_dg_fb_RHOA_RHOA_Dish




He never looks happy, especially for a newlywed.


----------



## tweegy

I’m really hoping they work out ... Kenya just wants to be married sooo bad she seems to be willing to wed anyone and I hope that’s not the case..


----------



## Mrs.Z

tweegy said:


> I’m really hoping they work out ... Kenya just wants to be married sooo bad she seems to be willing to wed anyone and I hope that’s not the case..



That makes me sad, getting married to fix some hole or deficiency in your own self will never work.  She needs to be the strong independent woman she proclaims to be then perhaps love will follow.  Haven't we all seen enough divorce to know that marriage is no fairy tale.


----------



## tweegy

Mrs.Z said:


> That makes me sad, getting married to fix some hole or deficiency in your own self will never work.  She needs to be the strong independent woman she proclaims to be then perhaps love will follow.  Haven't we all seen enough divorce to know that marriage is no fairy tale.



Totally agree


----------



## cdtracing

bag-princess said:


> Why are they working soooo hard to make people believe this! He never looks like a happy husband in the pics while she is always locked on to him! [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> Take a Peek Inside Kenya Moore's Home with Husband Marc Daly
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-di...-marc-daly-photo?cid=soc_dg_fb_RHOA_RHOA_Dish


The clip was a tour of Moore Manor, not the house she has with her new husband.  I liked the kitchen but thought the "Glam Room" was ostentatious.  Didn't particularly care or the decor either.  The bed in the pic didn't even look like it had sheets on it.  She must have spent too much for that toilet & couldn't afford a set of sheets.


----------



## bag-princess

tweegy said:


> I’m really hoping they work out ... Kenya just wants to be married sooo bad she seems to be willing to wed anyone and I hope that’s not the case..



I think it’s so obvious and very telling that she did not say a word to her father at all and he had to find out about it online!  She claimed she didn’t want any drama. her dad would have told her the truth and she obviously doesn’t want to hear it. IF this is truly a real marriage. 
She knows he wouldn’t have participated in another one of her lies!


----------



## Longchamp

Don't throw chit at me. 
I miss the southern belle's wit, sarcasm and lies.  She was just so full of herself and you could tell seriously over spent her income.


----------



## tweegy

Longchamp said:


> Don't throw chit at me.
> I miss the southern belle's wit, sarcasm and lies.  She was just so full of herself and you could tell seriously over spent her income.


I miss her too, she did drop some funny stuff when she was on I'd admit. But she was too messy and what she caused was really gross and UN-southern belle like.


----------



## lulilu

Longchamp said:


> Don't throw chit at me.
> I miss the southern belle's wit, sarcasm and lies.  She was just so full of herself and you could tell seriously over spent her income.





tweegy said:


> I miss her too, she did drop some funny stuff when she was on I'd admit. But she was too messy and what she caused was really gross and UN-southern belle like.



Most of her conduct (especially when around Porsha) and her clothing (what there was of it) are as far from a Southern belle and I can fathom.  When a little bit of the fake veneer came off, she was rude, crude and disgusting.


----------



## Bentley1

Omg I SOO don't miss Fakedra. She was so closed off, fake and boring.


----------



## Longchamp

Yep she was all that. It beats Nene and Kim.


----------



## Tivo

I met Porscha yesterday. She is stunning!


----------



## cdtracing

lulilu said:


> Most of her conduct (especially when around Porsha) and her clothing (what there was of it) are as far from a Southern belle and I can fathom.  When a little bit of the fake veneer came off, she was rude, crude and disgusting.


I agree.  Her behavior was far from Southern Belle.  Her mother is a pastor &  she should have been appalled by Phaedra's lies & actions.  I will say, though, her sarcasm & wit is much funnier & more fluid than NeNe's.  NeNe started out funny but not anymore.  Her comments & sarcasm seem forced now & only for attention.  Phaedra was always more smooth than NeNe.


----------



## rockhollow

I'm finding Nene insufferable this season. If I ever thought she was funny and witty, it's all gone this season.
She just seems to be trying way to hard, and coming off looking like a fool.
Her shine is gone!

It's going to be like Orange County - the series is just totally lacklustre - and Atlanta is going the same way.


----------



## cdtracing

rockhollow said:


> I'm finding Nene insufferable this season. If I ever thought she was funny and witty, it's all gone this season.
> She just seems to be trying way to hard, and coming off looking like a fool.
> Her shine is gone!
> 
> It's going to be like Orange County - the series is just totally lacklustre - and Atlanta is going the same way.


NeNe was funny at the beginning of the series but she's not anymore.  She's a favorite of Andy's so I don't think she's going anywhere.  She just comes across as someone whose mean &  hateful with a lot of insecurities that she thinks being rich will solve.  Money won't solve her problems of esteem & self worth.


----------



## rockhollow

yes, I agree - Nene was enjoyable in the first couple of seasons. Then she just got to full of herself, thought she was going to be this great breakout star. That seems to have all crashed and she's back to housewives, still acting like she's this great star - it's not happening.

And I image it will get worst once ole Kim shows up - another one that thinks way to much of herself, but also has come crawling back to the housewives. Are her and Nene going to be friends?  I don't think any of the other ladies want anything to do with her. Maybe she'll end up filming with Porsche as she doesn't seem to have any friends on the show anymore.


----------



## swags

cdtracing said:


> NeNe was funny at the beginning of the series but she's not anymore.  She's a favorite of Andy's so I don't think she's going anywhere.  She just comes across as someone whose mean &  hateful with a lot of insecurities that she thinks being rich will solve.  Money won't solve her problems of esteem & self worth.


I agree. She's over doing it with the faces, we get it Nene, you don't like anyone on the show. I read that the show premiered to lower ratings.


----------



## cdtracing

Supposedly, she was paid a whopping salary per episode to come back.  I'm sure she got that because Andy & Bravo execs think she'll bring the rating up.  I don't see that happening tho.  She's just there to get that paycheck.  She doesn't like any of the other women & I'm pretty sure they don't like her either.  Once Kim comes on board, it will be nothing but a schreeching B*TCH FEST!!!  There are too many overblown egos for this to be a pleasant season to watch.  In fact, I watched the first episode but wont make the effort to watch any more.  Bravo reruns the episodes so much that I can catch a rerun if I feel like it.  I feel like I kinda kill brain cells every time I watch one of these shows.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Porscha is really running out of story lines. Going vegetarian? Having her sister move in with the baby? I guess without frick and frack she doesn’t have enough drama to be interesting.


----------



## swags

The Cynthia scenes are dull too. I do like her daughter though.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Sharee stay instigating trouble. She will throw shade and carry back conversations.


----------



## lulilu

Expecting people to fly to Kenya for your wedding is over the top, IMHO.  But I feel that way about all destination weddings.
Loved not seeing Nene or Kim.
Hated the games at the shower.
Bored with Porsha's family.  What do scenes of her mother and aunt eating salad add?


----------



## DC-Cutie

lulilu said:


> Expecting people to fly to Kenya for your wedding is over the top, IMHO.  But I feel that way about all destination weddings.


Shamea and Porscha go way back, so I think she was just expecting her good friend to be by her side.  not a unreasonable thought.


----------



## TC1

Porsha is always talking about how money is no object for her, Sooo you'd think if your BFF is getting married you could pony up 5K like Kandi and go to Kenya (which I'm sure would be an amazing experience)
The fact that she was still wearing her wedding ring had me rolling my eyes "It's mine and it's a diamond"


----------



## lulilu

DC-Cutie said:


> Shamea and Porscha go way back, so I think she was just expecting her good friend to be by her side.  not a unreasonable thought.



I agree re Porsha, her supposed best friend who makes a lot money.  My thought is people in general.


----------



## Gal4Dior

lulilu said:


> I agree re Porsha, her supposed best friend who makes a lot money.  My thought is people in general.



Agreed. Don’t flaunt you’ve got major coin, prance around in Hermès and Chanel and then say you’re too broke to pay for first class to your childhood friend’s wedding. 

Kandi is right. It’s BS and Porscha needs to own up to the real reason why she’s not going instead of her lame excuses.


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> The Cynthia scenes are dull too. I do like her daughter though.




they always are when it is about her!  that is why she has to attach herself to someone else with some story and drama!  what wig she will wear on a given day ain't gonna do it!   leon needs to pop in for a visit!!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## bag-princess

Why did they even bother getting back together?? #hotmess 
They are not “still kicking it” like they want people to believe they are!


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> Why did they even bother getting back together?? #hotmess
> They are not “still kicking it” like they want people to believe they are!


someone posted a theory/tea about why they got back together: 
Heres how Kandi came out on top in the Carlos King/Phaedra Parks plot to put on national televison that Kandi an todd tried to "drug and rape" Porsha for a threesome on real housewives of atlanta

Once that aired Kandi and her attorneys went to BRAVO head Frances Bernwick and let them know they were suing BRAVO and NBCUniversal for defamation. BRAVO in return said they would fire Carlos and Phaedra for putting that out on tv and would give Kandi more money to return next season plus *give her a spin-off show and pay her for that with her re-connecting with her group Xscape.*

That's how this all came about. Carlos needing a job latched on and got to do BET's "The Mane Event" and continued his mess there. Now I hear BET/Viacom are catchingmajor heat for hiring him and giving him an EP when he was allegedly fired by BRAVO for starting those "date rape" accusations against Kandi and Todd on RHOA.


----------



## serenluv202

Cynthia's storyline is boring now.  She just needs to ramp up the dating a bit.  I'm glad her divorce rid us of Peter the jerk.
Porsha's storyline seems to be family and boring.  She needs to ramp up the dating too. 
Sheree's storyline will undoubtedly include more Chateau Sheree nonsense.  She is dating a felon...really??!!?? Is this the new Phaedra/Apollo?
Kandi's storyline is Xscape and the new OLG restaurant.  The lines at the OLG restaurant in the first episode were so planned.  They advertised that they would be filming at the restaurant that day, so people came from miles around to try to get on RHOA.  Doubt if there is a line any other day or any of the OLG even at the restaurant.
Nene's storyline will be fighting with Porsha, Kim and maybe Sheree and a reunion with Marlo.  No shocking material here.  But I am glad she's back.
Kenya's storyline is pathetic as usual.  Another year, another man.  I believe she really did get married but for what?  She did not invite her dad to the wedding for fear that he would run her new husband off? What??? And now she's crying saying he does not want to be on TV...yes because he obviously has something to hide.  He knew he was marrying someone from a popular reality show so why marry her if he had a problem with cameras?  This guy sounds like a bigger tool than Walter, Peter, Apollo, and Matt combined!
Finally, I don't care what she did, I miss Phaedra and especially Ayden.  This show is in desperate need of another "southern bell', even if it is a damn lie.  I lived for her parties, parenting and shade.  The only thing good that came from Phaedra's departure was that we got rid of Apollo and his narcissistic antics.  The feds really need to tighten up on allowing these guys' conversations to be recorded on tv.  You are in jail...go away and serve your sentence!


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> someone posted a theory/tea about why they got back together:
> Heres how Kandi came out on top in the Carlos King/Phaedra Parks plot to put on national televison that Kandi an todd tried to "drug and rape" Porsha for a threesome on real housewives of atlanta
> 
> Once that aired Kandi and her attorneys went to BRAVO head Frances Bernwick and let them know they were suing BRAVO and NBCUniversal for defamation. BRAVO in return said they would fire Carlos and Phaedra for putting that out on tv and would give Kandi more money to return next season plus *give her a spin-off show and pay her for that with her re-connecting with her group Xscape.*
> 
> That's how this all came about. Carlos needing a job latched on and got to do BET's "The Mane Event" and continued his mess there. Now I hear BET/Viacom are catchingmajor heat for hiring him and giving him an EP when he was allegedly fired by BRAVO for starting those "date rape" accusations against Kandi and Todd on RHOA.






Kandi has always been messy!!! I don’t know why they would want to deal with her in a group again!


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> Kandi has always been messy!!! I don’t know why they would want to deal with her in a group again!



Kandi is super emotional, BUT she stay serious about her coins!  So if Bravo was in on the whole rape-gate, I don't blame her one bit for getting them for what she can, money wise.  Short of suing, she's coming out on top.

I think they want to deal with her, particularly the sisters, because from what I've been reading - they need the money.  Tiny and Kandi will be OK money wise, getting kicked out or leaving the group, proved to be a good decision for them.


----------



## tweegy

I’m sorry... maybe it’s cause I’m watching without my glasses on but.... did Cynthia say that dude was 29????!!! Is he sure??? Cause he lookin a wittle older dan dat!


----------



## rockhollow

well if this is the pace of the season, it's going to be a long one!
The whole hour seemed so disjointed and not very interesting.
I'm really not looking forward to Sheree rehashing her bad marriage from 10 years ago. I'm sorry if she had a bad go, but we don't need to see or hear about it.
How foolish was that whole scene of Sheree gathering her friends at Kandi's guest house to rehearse how she'll tell her children about her abusive marriage to their father. I had to fast forward through it, and hope we don't have to see it again when she tells her kids. Talk about grasping for a storyline.

Porsche cleaning out her fridge and becoming a vegan. Another contrived storyline. All she did was take things out of her freezer, put them on the counter and the waltz away.

At least the shower seemed more like a real thing, but not that related to the show, but  I guess they need something to film some of the ladies together.
And though I have no love for Porsche, I can see why she wouldn't want to go to the wedding, but wish she would just say that she didn't want to go, not those silly excuses she used. With Kandi and Shamea being so good friends now, she would have just been a third wheel. 
And she did attend another of Shamea weddings - this one in Kenya is not the first.

No sign of Nene. I read on another site that this episode was scenes filmed before Nene had agreed to come back to the series.
I didn't really miss her - ha!


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Kandi is super emotional, BUT she stay serious about her coins!  So if Bravo was in on the whole rape-gate, I don't blame her one bit for getting them for what she can, money wise.  Short of suing, she's coming out on top.
> 
> I think they want to deal with her, particularly the sisters, because from what I've been reading - they need the money.  Tiny and Kandi will be OK money wise, getting kicked out or leaving the group, proved to be a good decision for them.




yea she is super emotional and serious about her coins but that doesn't excuse her being Miss Messy!  she likes to pretend she "flies above" but she is down in the mud with the best of them!


----------



## TC1

serenluv202 said:


> Cynthia's storyline is boring now.  She just needs to ramp up the dating a bit.  I'm glad her divorce rid us of Peter the jerk.
> Porsha's storyline seems to be family and boring.  She needs to ramp up the dating too.
> Sheree's storyline will undoubtedly include more Chateau Sheree nonsense.  She is dating a felon...really??!!?? Is this the new Phaedra/Apollo?
> Kandi's storyline is Xscape and the new OLG restaurant.  The lines at the OLG restaurant in the first episode were so planned.  They advertised that they would be filming at the restaurant that day, so people came from miles around to try to get on RHOA.  Doubt if there is a line any other day or any of the OLG even at the restaurant.
> Nene's storyline will be fighting with Porsha, Kim and maybe Sheree and a reunion with Marlo.  No shocking material here.  But I am glad she's back.
> Kenya's storyline is pathetic as usual.  Another year, another man.  I believe she really did get married but for what?  She did not invite her dad to the wedding for fear that he would run her new husband off? What??? And now she's crying saying he does not want to be on TV...yes because he obviously has something to hide.  He knew he was marrying someone from a popular reality show so why marry her if he had a problem with cameras?  This guy sounds like a bigger tool than Walter, Peter, Apollo, and Matt combined!
> Finally, I don't care what she did, I miss Phaedra and especially Ayden.  This show is in desperate need of another "southern bell', even if it is a damn lie.  I lived for her parties, parenting and shade.  The only thing good that came from Phaedra's departure was that we got rid of Apollo and his narcissistic antics.  The feds really need to tighten up on allowing these guys' conversations to be recorded on tv.  You are in jail...go away and serve your sentence!


If Kenya knew that her new husband wasn't going to like all the cameras and drama she should have left the show for him. But she didn't..cause she needs the attention..and loves the drama.
This is her new storyline.


----------



## tweegy

TC1 said:


> If Kenya knew that her new husband wasn't going to like all the cameras and drama she should have left the show for him. But she didn't..cause she needs the attention..and loves the drama.
> This is her new storyline.



Wait, I thought she ended up quitting? I could have sworn I read that. She wound up quitting for that reason ...‍♀️


----------



## bag-princess

http://realitywives.net/blogs/kenya-moore-is-in-barbados-for-ivf-treatments/


KENYA MOORE IN BARBADOS FOR IVF TREATMENTS


----------



## Sassys

*'I want to move forward!' RHOA Kenya Moore kisses husband Marc Daly as the two jet home from visiting fertility clinic in Barbados*

*Kenya Moore was spotted at the Seaston House Fertility center in Bridgetown, Barbados on Friday*
*The 46-year-old reality star is hoping to start a family with her new husband Marc Daly by undergoing IVF treatment *
*The RHOA star eloped with her businessman husband in June*
*Took to social media on Sunday to insist she was now looking to the future*


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...aly-fertility-clinic-visit.html#ixzz4yzI39HCH


----------



## Prufrock613

I’m not getting the IVF clinic in Barbados?!?  He lives in NY, she’s in ATL- there isn’t one single specialist they could visit?  Something reeks, here.


----------



## Sassys

Prufrock613 said:


> I’m not getting the IVF clinic in Barbados?!?  He lives in NY, she’s in ATL- there isn’t one single specialist they could visit?  Something reeks, here.



Confuses the hell out of me too. NYC & LA have the BEST fertility doctors.


----------



## luckylove

Sassys said:


> Confuses the hell out of me too. NYC & LA have the BEST fertility doctors.



So strange! Why travel to Barbados for IVF? Perhaps she thought it might afford them an ounce more privacy if that is what her husband prefers?? I am baffled too.


----------



## Sassys

luckylove said:


> So strange! Why travel to Barbados for IVF? Perhaps she thought it might afford them an ounce more privacy if that is what her husband prefers?? I am baffled too.



Then come to NYC where people don't care about celebs. But also, plenty of celebs do ivf in private in LA. Barbados just makes zero sense to me.  Barbados just recently got ATM's (there banking systems were from the 1970's until a few years ago), so why in the world would she think they have top notch fertility doc is beyond me.


----------



## Prufrock613

Sassys said:


> Then come to NYC where people don't care about celebs. But also, plenty of celebs do ivf in private in LA. Barbados just makes zero sense to me.  Barbados just recently got ATM's (there banking systems were from the 1970's until a few years ago), so why in the world would she think they have top notch fertility doc is beyond me.


Lots of shady stuff goes through my head with island nations.  I’m imaging back to some 20/20 episode about the potential to buy, children.  Hopefully that is just my wild imagination.


----------



## bag-princess

luckylove said:


> So strange! Why travel to Barbados for IVF? Perhaps she thought it might afford them an ounce more privacy if that is what her husband prefers?? I am baffled too.




And yet she stands out for all to see at the airport slobbering all over him for the cameras!! 
And once again he looks like he is so over it!


----------



## Bentley1

Prufrock613 said:


> I’m not getting the IVF clinic in Barbados?!?  He lives in NY, she’s in ATL- there isn’t one single specialist they could visit?  Something reeks, here.


I was going to ask the same, why is she traveling for IVF in Barbados? I don't get it


----------



## tweegy

Prufrock613 said:


> Lots of shady stuff goes through my head with island nations.  I’m imaging back to some 20/20 episode about the potential to buy, children.  Hopefully that is just my wild imagination.



Actually Barbados does have a good fertility clinic from what I’ve heard... not sure what’s shady about island nations...


----------



## tweegy

Aaaaaaanyone else had second hand embarrassment for Kenya watching her leave all those messages for her husband last night [emoji53][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Mrs.Z

I don't believe anything Kenya says, all her scenes feel like bad acting.


----------



## tweegy

She was tearing up that dance floor for that 70s party tho [emoji23]

Kenya cracks me up!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> And yet she stands out for all to see at the airport slobbering all over him for the cameras!!
> And once again he looks like he is so over it!



I’ve been to Barbados twice and heading there next month; not once have I ever seen a pap at the airport. Kenya is behind those pics and he either knows or is just dumb. Now if she was at Sandy Lane’s beach, then I might believe she wasn’t behind them.


----------



## bag-princess

tweegy said:


> Aaaaaaanyone else had second hand embarrassment for Kenya watching her leave all those messages for her husband last night [emoji53][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



OMG she sounded so stupid!! Thanking him for his love! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Ginger Tea

Kenya, so unnecessarily desperate about so many things. Liked her better when she just made guest appearances on The Jaime Foxx Show.


----------



## tweegy

bag-princess said:


> OMG she sounded so stupid!! Thanking him for his love! [emoji23][emoji23]



She couldn’t even finish the messages!


----------



## bag-princess

tweegy said:


> She couldn’t even finish the messages!




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] omg that was so funny!!! All for the camera!! If he comes home every weekend why not just tell him then!!


----------



## tweegy

bag-princess said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] omg that was so funny!!! All for the camera!! If he comes home every weekend why not just tell him then!!


It was soo awkward!! Lmao


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sheree is the common denominator with her party planners!


----------



## bag-princess

https://www.usmagazine.com/stylish/...t-wilhelmina-models-talks-g-strings-funerals/



Phaedra Parks Announces Her Contract With Wilhelmina Models, Talks G-Strings and Funerals


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> https://www.usmagazine.com/stylish/...t-wilhelmina-models-talks-g-strings-funerals/
> Phaedra Parks Announces Her Contract With Wilhelmina Models, Talks G-Strings and Funerals



WTF!! Is this April Fools?!?!?! That woman is NO model LMAO


----------



## bag-princess

Wilhelmina has spoken!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> Wilhelmina has spoken!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



She is nowhere listed on their website; this has to be a joke.


----------



## Bentley1

What in the world, this is too funny lol

She's not going gentle into that good night, this woman is gonna fight for whatever spotlight she can get.


----------



## lulilu

Phaedra seems as delusional as ever.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Maybe she will be modeling funeral home chic wear....


----------



## tweegy

Is Wilhelmina aware of the contract???


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> Is Wilhelmina aware of the contract???


I hope Wilhemina doesn't pull a Shamar Moore, who pulled a Mariah Carey "I don't know her"


----------



## Sassys

I've said it from day one, Kim is a PIG

'Truly disgraceful!' Kim Zolciak, 39, causes uproar after urging daughter Brielle Biermann, 20, to flash her breasts on social media

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ter-Brielle-flashing-chest.html#ixzz4z6Q2MLgg


----------



## Sassys

Why is this child wearing an off the shoulder top?


----------



## luckylove

Sassys said:


> Why is this child wearing an off the shoulder top?




Here we go again with over sexualizing yet an another young girl!!


----------



## TC1

That childs pose is even suggestive. Kim needs to STOP pimping this child out. Disgusting what she's already done to the others.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kim is absolutely teaching her daughter her whore ways....  it’s sickening and kroy’s dumbazz probably doesn’t say a word. 

Remember she told Brielle to basically offer John legend a blowjob for concert tickets


----------



## lulilu

I am glad others have voiced their opinions re Kim's little girl's outfit and pose.  Sometimes, I think I am so out of sync with current thinking.  My kids wore traditional kids' clothing until they got older.  My daughters would never have dressed like that.


----------



## AECornell

Why is a non-pregnant 20 year old showing a possibly-pregnant 30 year old their boobs saying this is what hers will look like?

I don’t get the correlation.

Also, gross. A mother telling her daughter to show her boobs? Cringe.


----------



## bag-princess

Kim is so disgusting!!!!  And has the nerve to call other women ghetto and worse! She is raising her own brothel!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Sassys said:


> Then come to NYC where people don't care about celebs. But also, plenty of celebs do ivf in private in LA. Barbados just makes zero sense to me.  Barbados just recently got ATM's (there banking systems were from the 1970's until a few years ago), so why in the world would she think they have top notch fertility doc is beyond me.


I was in Barbados  10 years ago...plenty of ATMs around back then not to mention my home bank here has several branches and an office there and there was nothing archaic about it.  There also many expats residing there  as it has over 20 off shore banks due to the large foreign direct investment banking and reinsurance industry there which is, after tourism, the biggest economic driver for the island. The IVF  there may not be on par but the financial industry is very much up to date for quite some time.


----------



## Sassys

lulilu said:


> I am glad others have voiced their opinions re Kim's little girl's outfit and pose.  Sometimes, I think I am so out of sync with current thinking.  My kids wore traditional kids' clothing until they got older.  My daughters would never have dressed like that.



You clearly are a good mother and know how to parent properly. Yet people applaud and praise trash like Kim and networks reward her with money for being trash.


----------



## Sassys

WillstarveforLV said:


> I was in Barbados  10 years ago...plenty of ATMs around back then not to mention my home bank here has several branches and an office there and there was nothing archaic about it.  There also many expats residing there  as it has over 20 off shore banks due to the large foreign direct investment banking and reinsurance industry there which is, after tourism, the biggest economic driver for the island. The IVF  there may not be on par but the financial industry is very much up to date for quite some time.



I was told by a few residents they didn't have ATM's until a few years ago. They also told me they still used the old credit card swipe machines from the 80's. Repeating what was told to me by residents who were born and raised there.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Sassys said:


> I was told by a few residents they didn't have ATM's until a few years ago. They also told me they still used the old credit card swipe machines from the 80's. Repeating what was told to me by residents who were born and raised there.


Perhaps in the less populated parishes as in any other country, but in Bridgetown and Holetown, nothing like that at all. My purchases at the Cartier boutique there were not with the old credit card swipe machine either. With the many celebrities that travel there, the main businesses would have to be very current with their methods of transactions.....otherwise how else would Tiger Woods paid for his $2 million wedding there back in 2004? 
Back to topic...Maybe  Kenya's ob-gyn has a clinic in the US and one in Barbados as well?


----------



## Prufrock613

tweegy said:


> Actually Barbados does have a good fertility clinic from what I’ve heard... not sure what’s shady about island nations...


Sorry, I had my broom out with sweeping generalizations...I just meant that many are very unregulated in certain institutions...but then again, I read about the news in this country everyday


----------



## Longchamp

IVF in Barbados seems to be same reason that one gets plastic surgery in Mexico.
Discount price and take the risks of lesser quality.


----------



## DC-Cutie

yeah, Barbados has had ATMs, plentiful, since the first time I went there in 1999.


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> yeah, Barbados has had ATMs, plentiful, since the first time I went there in 1999.



It cracks me up when folks think the Caribbean is  filled with spear wielding arawaks .... ‍♀️ ah well...


----------



## Gal4Dior

Who brings plastic red solo cups to another person’s party? Kim Zolciak Biermann. Who also has some botched plastic surgery, too. Her behavior is vile.

What Kroy saw in her that made him want to marry that trashy woman, I do not know. If it was the sex, surely there were plenty of very attractive women he would have met as a football player to date or sleep with. Kim is just disgusting in every way.


----------



## swags

Can't stand Kim. There was no reason to bring her back.


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> It cracks me up when folks think the Caribbean is  filled with spear wielding arawaks .... ‍♀️ ah well...


you took it ALLLLLL the way back to the Arawaks!


----------



## DC-Cutie

swags said:


> Can't stand Kim. There was no reason to bring her back.


no reason at all.  She doesn't even have her own storyline so she has to go straight for Kenya's marriage.  Now, I'm not a HUGE Kenya fan, but if your sole purpose is to come sh$t on someone else's happiness, while proclaiming you're happily married with a mini football league of kids, then you need to find something else to occupy your time.

Basically I think she's back for the money.  Period!


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> no reason at all.  She doesn't even have her own storyline so she has to go straight for Kenya's marriage.  Now, I'm not a HUGE Kenya fan, but if your sole purpose is to come sh$t on someone else's happiness, while proclaiming you're happily married with a mini football league of kids, then you need to find something else to occupy your time.
> 
> Basically I think she's back for the money.  Period!




THIS!!!!  She done spent all of Troy’s money!! I can’t wait to see what story she will spin when they can’t afford that big house anymore!


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> you took it ALLLLLL the way back to the Arawaks!


LMAO!!! - I seriously cracked up reading that! 

Totally forget I posted that one


----------



## Gal4Dior

DC-Cutie said:


> no reason at all.  She doesn't even have her own storyline so she has to go straight for Kenya's marriage.  Now, I'm not a HUGE Kenya fan, but if your sole purpose is to come sh$t on someone else's happiness, while proclaiming you're happily married with a mini football league of kids, then you need to find something else to occupy your time.
> 
> Basically I think she's back for the money.  Period!



Agreed. I never thought I would be taking Kenya’s side on almost anything, but those shots at her marriage and her husband were just a sad attempt for air time...glad she never got elevated to full time Housewife on that show.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Kim came in picking a fight so obviously it screams I'm back for the paycheck....ugh! This franchise is a mess.


----------



## tweegy

I can’t with Marlo! Telling nene I hear she got a bigger house than yours about porsha! [emoji23]


----------



## bag-princess

tweegy said:


> I can’t with Marlo! Telling nene I hear she got a bigger house than yours about porsha! [emoji23]



And why the hell was she coming to someone’s party in a robe and slippers!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] so tacky!!!


----------



## tweegy

bag-princess said:


> And why the hell was she coming to someone’s party in a robe and slippers!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] so tacky!!!



She is! Remember the glamping trip when she came in heels and farted up the joint??? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Marlo cracks me up but she gets vicious and gross real quick... when she went after Kenya last season was just savage ...


----------



## swags

LVSistinaMM said:


> Agreed. I never thought I would be taking Kenya’s side on almost anything, but those shots at her marriage and her husband were just a sad attempt for air time...glad she never got elevated to full time Housewife on that show.


Same here! I found myself upset on Kenya's behalf which usually doesn't happen.


----------



## rockhollow

I can understand what everyone is saying - Kim did seem to just be there to attack Kenya, but then Kenya was sure not holding back any on her return attack of Kim and the daughter. Kim did start it, but e even still, Kenya was just as ruthless. 
This whole series is just terrible this season.
Nene is also just so phoney and unbearable this year. I can hardly watch her scenes, and there is nothing good to say about the return of Marlo.
Sheree has nothing relevant to add, so just stirs the pot.

And we had to see Porsche make up with her sister or else she wouldn't have anything to film.


----------



## blkbarbie310

Just as ruthless FOR RESPONDING to verbal jabs!?!
So was Kenya supposed to sit there subservient and take jab after jab??  SMH
Don't throw a verbal jab and get mad when you get a verbal black eye.  Kim was the one that went on twitter and offered her daughter up to "blow for John Legend" concert tickets.  That's despicable.


----------



## DC-Cutie

rockhollow said:


> I can understand what everyone is saying - Kim did seem to just be there to attack Kenya, but then Kenya was sure not holding back any on her return attack of Kim and the daughter. Kim did start it, but e even still,* Kenya was just as ruthless.*



listen, if you go for a person you have to expect that person to come back just as ruthless.  I don't blame her one bit!  Kim started with her and Kenya had every right to go back.

What would you have done?


----------



## blkbarbie310

And let's not forget that Kenya ignored the first few comments.
Kim was also the first to jump out of her seat to fight.  She should have kept her lips zipped and did her eye-rolling.

I know one thing for certain, I, would not have sat there and allowed Kim aka Wig aka Trashbox aka Close your legs to married men to go unchecked for speaking about me and mine.


----------



## DC-Cutie

you poke a sleeping bear...  get ready for what comes.

Kinda like when Kenya was taunting Porscha at the reunion.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Anybody notice Kim's bodugard/unemployed husband get out of the car when they pulled up to NeNe's house.  Like can Kim go ANYWHERE by her self?


----------



## blkbarbie310

DC-Cutie said:


> Anybody notice Kim's bodugard/unemployed husband get out of the car when they pulled up to NeNe's house.  Like can Kim go ANYWHERE by her self?



I noticed it.  LOL!
He was there for her exit off the show (the sit down) a few seasons ago, too.


----------



## Gal4Dior

DC-Cutie said:


> Anybody notice Kim's bodugard/unemployed husband get out of the car when they pulled up to NeNe's house.  Like can Kim go ANYWHERE by her self?



Didn’t Kim mention that Kroy drove them so that he could be the designated driver? Is he now her personal assistant? 

Going from NFL football star to Kim Zolciak’s beyotch is super sad.


----------



## DC-Cutie

LVSistinaMM said:


> Didn’t Kim mention that Kroy drove them so that he could be the designated driver? Is he now her personal assistant?
> 
> Going from NFL football star to Kim Zolciak’s beyotch is super sad.


ok, so bodyguard/unemployed husband/chauffer


----------



## bag-princess

LVSistinaMM said:


> Didn’t Kim mention that Kroy drove them so that he could be the designated driver? Is he now her personal assistant?
> 
> Going from NFL football star to Kim Zolciak’s beyotch is super sad.





I didn’t notice him outside but I remember when she said that! He is literally her purse holder now!  As the big orange guy says “sad”! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> Anybody notice Kim's bodugard/unemployed husband get out of the car when they pulled up to NeNe's house.  Like can Kim go ANYWHERE by her self?



[emoji113] I did!!! 

As for Kim starting with Kenya... if I was Kenya Kim would have needed a medi-evac for severe burns after I was done with her.. the grocery list of stuff to come for Kim she is the LAST person to start on anybody. Hence the pimp out her daughter drop... 

Kenya was cool at first and not paying her attention but she like anyone would snap. Kim looked for her clap back. Mind yuh business and sort out your house Kim stop worrying about Kenya’s 

I want Kim to start on someone like Marlo... Marlo would rip Kim to smithereens! [emoji1316]


----------



## tweegy

blkbarbie310 said:


> I noticed it.  LOL!
> He was there for her exit off the show (the sit down) a few seasons ago, too.



Yes he was... their relationship isn’t codependent at all [emoji23]


----------



## Gal4Dior

tweegy said:


> [emoji113] I did!!!
> 
> As for Kim starting with Kenya... if I was Kenya Kim would have needed a medi-evac for severe burns after I was done with her.. the grocery list of stuff to come for Kim she is the LAST person to start on anybody. Hence the pimp out her daughter drop...
> 
> Kenya was cool at first and not paying her attention but she like anyone would snap. Kim looked for her clap back. Mind yuh business and sort out your house Kim stop worrying about Kenya’s
> 
> I want Kim to start on someone like Marlo... Marlo would rip Kim to smithereens! [emoji1316]



Now Marlo vs. Kim would not even be contest! [emoji23] I would love to see that! 

Over Porscha and her lame family drama - she needs to be canned like Fakedra and I have to say I don’t miss Phaedra.

What is up with Nene? She’s so dull - she’s trying waaay too hard to have a relevant storyline. I guess housewife stardom faded and she’s back for the paycheck just like Kim.


----------



## bag-princess

http://www.allaboutthetea.com/2017/12/01/kenya-owes/


#RHOA Star Kenya Moore’s Atlanta Mansion On The Auction Block Over Unpaid Tax Bill!


----------



## Mrs.Z

Over 6k, this seems silly and like some sort of oversight.


----------



## bag-princess

Mrs.Z said:


> Over 6k, this seems silly and like some sort of oversight.




i don't see how anyone can forget to pay their dang bills!  i guess she doesn't have a person that takes care of these things for her.  but surely she and "baby" can afford to pay that amount!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Mrs.Z said:


> Over 6k, this seems silly and like some sort of oversight.


I’ve seen homes go to auction for less than that!  Crazy.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> I’ve seen homes go to auction for less than that!  Crazy.




Me too!! And always of course afterwards! [emoji30]
I need to find out how these things work! [emoji6]


----------



## tweegy

After aaaaalll the work she put into that house, its lost over 6k?? Madness...


----------



## swags

After all the Chateau She Can't Pay jokes!


----------



## lulilu

Kenya can well afford to pay.  It involves taxes unpaid by the prior owner, and no bill went to Kenya.  I am sure it's been resolved.  And her tax man should be spanked for not noticing it.


----------



## tweegy

swags said:


> After all the Chateau She Can't Pay jokes!


Sheree will roast her for sure!


----------



## bag-princess

lulilu said:


> Kenya can well afford to pay.  It involves taxes unpaid by the prior owner, and no bill went to Kenya.  I am sure it's been resolved.  And her tax man should be spanked for not noticing it.



Then why was her name on it/addressed to her?? 

And if the previous owner didn’t pay and there was an outstanding balance- why was that not addressed and taken care of when she “bought it”??? As I have seen people have to do on these flipping shows?


----------



## Mrs.Z

We are talking about local government here so there is obviously some confusing nonsense or disconnect and I'm also betting it's already been resolved.


----------



## bag-princess

Mrs.Z said:


> We are talking about local government here so there is obviously some confusing nonsense or disconnect and I'm also betting it's already been resolved.



Yes that’s the lie they usually tell!  It’s always been taken of all of a sudden after the news is out.


----------



## Mrs.Z

What about the high concentration of fake Birkins on this show ....?!?


----------



## bag-princess

I think I will skip tonight’s show and wait to see what you guys have to say about it tomorrow- then I might watch on demand. I just don’t feel like watching them go on another trip from hell together!![emoji30]


----------



## swags

Why is Kim acting defensive about her daughter? She did post something on social media about Brielle doing a favor for John Legend tickets. I don't follow Kim on anything but it was on Yahoo entertainment news. 
She started in on Kenya and is now oh so upset over a comment about her daughter after molding her into a mini Kim.


----------



## Gal4Dior

swags said:


> Why is Kim acting defensive about her daughter? She did post something on social media about Brielle doing a favor for John Legend tickets. I don't follow Kim on anything but it was on Yahoo entertainment news.
> She started in on Kenya and is now oh so upset over a comment about her daughter after molding her into a mini Kim.



ITA. Normally I would say kids are off limits, but what Mom would post on Twitter about her daughter giving a BJ for John Legend tickets?? 
I don’t see how Kim can get so upset and claiming it was just a joke between friends, when it was posted for all the public to see.

Now dang is Nene is ripping into Porscha! I love her she paints herself as this big victim. Wake up Porscha! You helped to slander an innocent person! You were just the dumb one that got played and served as Fakedra’s puppet.


----------



## swags

LVSistinaMM said:


> ITA. Normally I would say kids are off limits, but what Mom would post on Twitter about her daughter giving a BJ for John Legend tickets??
> I don’t see how Kim can get so upset and claiming it was just a joke between friends, when it was posted for all the public to see.
> 
> Now dang is Nene is ripping into Porscha! I love her she paints herself as this big victim. Wake up Porscha! You helped to slander an innocent person! You were just the dumb one that got played and served as Fakedra’s puppet.



I could have done without the Nene/Porsha screaming match. Nene did say Freak and Fraud should leave the show as they were "declassing" it. We know she meant Frick and Frack and honestly, I think she was right. Porsha should have been booted along with Phaedra.
The only thing I thought was funny was when Porsha said your sick son and your ho daughter to Kim, She was trying to repeat how Kenya described them but it sounded like she was insulting her!
So tired of Kim Z walking into an even and calling everyone a B. She's so aggressive and gross.


----------



## lulilu

Kim is showing herself to be a real lowlife.  The fake aggression and resulting fake tears fool nobody.  She is trying for a peach.  And her almost-21 year-old daughter, who she wants to be off-limits, is active on twitter, trashing all the HWs so she is open to criticism and discussion.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kroy is bish made!  I mean he looked like a simpleton.
Kim is trash, a trash box, a hooker...  
The whole NeNe/Porscha screaming match, was just too damn much!


----------



## Gal4Dior

lulilu said:


> Kim is showing herself to be a real lowlife.  The fake aggression and resulting fake tears fool nobody.  She is trying for a peach.  And her almost-21 year-old daughter, who she wants to be off-limits, is active on twitter, trashing all the HWs so she is open to criticism and discussion.



Guess the Biermann’s are desperate for a HW paycheck. It’s so transparent that they are pimping themselves out for more air time and cash, it’s gross.


----------



## swags

LVSistinaMM said:


> Guess the Biermann’s are desperate for a HW paycheck. It’s so transparent that they are pimping themselves out for more air time and cash, it’s gross.


Does Kroy still play football or is that over?


----------



## blkbarbie310

Nene's bun becoming undone from all of the theatrics gave me a good laugh.  I wonder if she even felt Marlo fixing it. LOL
Also, she seems like a jealous person.  She's now jealous of Cynthia and Kenya's friendship like she was of Marlo and Kenya.


----------



## Mrs.Z

swags said:


> Does Kroy still play football or is that over?



Kroy was cut from the Bills last season and has not played since.  He is done.


----------



## Sassys

I'm not watching this season - can't stand Nene and Kim. This popped up on my Christmas list and I thought of you guys.


----------



## tweegy

Kenya : Marlo would show up to the opening of an envelope 

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] LOL

Dead! At Marlo fixing nene’s Hair while she’s going at porsha omg

Kim very well looked for what Kenya said to her .. and she just lied about what Kenya said and sheree very well knew she lied and the. Spread the lie Kim said [emoji849] sheree is sooo messy. She’s like that one aunt in every family that likes drama and causes it


----------



## tweegy

blkbarbie310 said:


> Nene's bun becoming undone from all of the theatrics gave me a good laugh.  I wonder if she even felt Marlo fixing it. LOL
> Also, she seems like a jealous person.  She's now jealous of Cynthia and Kenya's friendship like she was of Marlo and Kenya.



I was DYING at Marlo fixing nene’s Hair omg!!! 

Yeh I don’t know what the hang up these girls have with Kenya honestly


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I was howling at Porscha saying "your ho daughter"


----------



## SandyC1981

Omg!! I thought I heard that!! Lmao...


----------



## Mrs.Z

Finally watched the last episode, I cannot believe Sheree is dating someone in jail....what on earth??


----------



## tweegy

Mrs.Z said:


> Finally watched the last episode, I cannot believe Sheree is dating someone in jail....what on earth??


Me too! 





Sheree is one of those that throws wants to throw shade on Kenya's relationships and she's not one to talk.


----------



## lulilu

Sassys said:


> I'm not watching this season - can't stand Nene and Kim. This popped up on my Christmas list and I thought of you guys.




Kim looks good.  But those nails of the lead singer?!?!?!  Yikes.


----------



## bagsforme

Kim is trash on this show.  But on Tardy, she's actually funny.  However she has become full of herself.  

Why is she so pissed about Kenya bringing up her kid.  Kim is the one who posted the blow job tweet for the world to see.  She said people don't understand her humor or relationship with Chrissy Teigan.  If thats the case send her a private TEXT.

Wonder how the Kashmere line is doing.  She says its multimillion dollar company (Ya right).   She has posted about it in a long time.


----------



## tweegy

bagsforme said:


> Kim is trash on this show.  But on Tardy, she's actually funny.  However she has become full of herself.
> 
> Why is she so pissed about Kenya bringing up her kid.  Kim is the one who posted the blow job tweet for the world to see.  She said people don't understand her humor or relationship with Chrissy Teigan.  If thats the case send her a private TEXT.
> 
> Wonder how the Kashmere line is doing.  She says its multimillion dollar company (Ya right).   She has posted about it in a long time.


I would never believe a word Kim says...


----------



## Mrs.Z

bagsforme said:


> Kim is trash on this show.  But on Tardy, she's actually funny.  However she has become full of herself.
> 
> Why is she so pissed about Kenya bringing up her kid.  Kim is the one who posted the blow job tweet for the world to see.  She said people don't understand her humor or relationship with Chrissy Teigan.  If thats the case send her a private TEXT.
> 
> Wonder how the Kashmere line is doing.  She says its multimillion dollar company (Ya right).   She has posted about it in a long time.



Right bc you just develop a product line, that's easy and costs no money and poof you have a multi million dollar company. She is so full of crap. I'm also diagnosing her with body dysmorphia .... those lips.... she is starting to look like a cartoon.


----------



## tweegy

I’ll say it... porsha is just not a nice person... she just also doesn’t stop lying.. 

And why the hell is kandi talking to porsha [emoji849]

And of all the ladies to give a blade to!!! The man gives porsha [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## blkbarbie310

Marlo and those grapes.. ..... .....
She has no room to have a go at anyone.


----------



## Nahreen

I will never forget the argument between Sheree and Marlo in South Africa. One of the funniest moments in housewife history. [emoji23]


----------



## Bentley1

Nahreen said:


> I will never forget the argument between Sheree and Marlo in South Africa. One of the funniest moments in housewife history. [emoji23]


One of my fave scenes ever!!!! LOL!


----------



## Sassys

Trash from day one. How is a married man your boyfriend SMH.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Trash from day one. How is a married man your boyfriend SMH.





Who??? Cynthia? I can’t see it either!


----------



## bag-princess

http://www.celebuzz.com/g/sherees-b...y&utm_medium=NIBND-6396&utm_content=inf&ipp=3


Shereé’s Boyfriend’s Crimes Come Out! [emoji15]


----------



## bagsforme

Sassys said:


> Trash from day one. How is a married man your boyfriend SMH.




Holy hell has she changed in her face.  I really think she had her chin shaved along with everything else


----------



## AECornell

I can’t see the pic but I’m assuming we’re talking about Kim. Found this before and after:


----------



## lulilu

AECornell said:


> I can’t see the pic but I’m assuming we’re talking about Kim. Found this before and after:
> View attachment 3906400



At least she's moved on to better wigs.


----------



## bagsforme

Lets break this down cause I'm amazed at the difference.  She's had for sure a nose job, veneers (her teeth were nice before, guess she wanted them ultra white), botox, chin shaved, fillers in cheeks, lips.
Better makeup, hair and eyelashes.

She's been open about having Ultherapy.  You think that helped make her skin look so tight?  Or she's had some kind of lift too.


----------



## AECornell

I kind of feel like she’s had her eyes done. They look less squinty.


----------



## andicandi3x12

Sassys said:


> Trash from day one. How is a married man your boyfriend SMH.




She was really on national tv and had her daughters saying “thanks big papa”. Smoking and drinking wine while driving with her girls. Such trash and no shame, everyone knew she was a proud mistress.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I can't believe she won't fess up to the nose job.


----------



## bag-princess

it started with Kim.............

Kim let the cat out of the bag in a tweet where she wrote, *"Poof! #LostYourPeach,"* followed by a peach emoji.
During an appearance on E! News' Daily Pop, the reality star expounded on her words, but was reluctant on saying who the fired cast member is, "I would get in so much trouble if I tell you. I can't tell you. You'll have to wait and see, next year."



_https://www.bet.com/celebrities/news/2017/12/15/kim-zolciak.html

_
and then...........................


*‘Real Housewives’ Star Officially Fired *


It seems as though *Kenya Moore* has officially been given her walking papers. It’s been reported that she was officially fired from _The Real Housewives of Atlanta_ because her new, secretive husband *Marc Daly* has refused continually to be on the show, and Kenya can’t convince him to do it. Additionally, her family members don’t want to be filmed.

Kenya’s storyline is becoming weak, according to producers… So weak that she may not be able to continue to be on the show!

*Kenya Moore* wed New York restaurateur *Marc Daly* in June during a secret wedding on the beach in St. Lucia. Kenya didn’t tell the production crew or even her co-stars about it, and she only offered to give them a few pictures from the event.

Since then, Kenya has been unable to get Marc on camera, and he doesn’t even live with his new wife. Kenya’s not sharing the events of her life on the reality show, and the producers don’t want the show’s millions of fans to believe their getting cheated out of a cast member’s story.

“Kenya is not going to have her contract renewed at the end of the season. The producers are not looking to pick up her option. No one thinks Kenya has ever told the truth of her personal life. There is nothing going on,” someone close to the production crew told _Radar Online_.

Kenya’s continued refusal to show the reality of her life for the show has really irked and frustrated producers. After years of Kenya pining for a husband and family, they don’t understand why she won’t let the show film that burgeoning part of her life. “This is _Bravo_’s #1 show, and the producers don’t have access to the story. Normal people got married, had children and shared it all with producers on the show,” the insider continued.

Not only is Marc’s refusal to film hurting Kenya’s spot on the show. Kenya refused to meet up with her father in person along with the camera crew to tell him that she got married. She would only allow the producers to film her talking with her dad on the phone. It took so long just to get footage of that event that Kenya was fined a huge amount.

“Since we couldn’t have anything but the car scene in there she lost half and episode’s pay, which was $25,000,” the insider said.

Kenya was not allowed to join the other ladies when they traveled to Spain which was filmed for two episodes, and she lost out on $100,000 for that. After all of the monetary punishments, Kenya and her family still refused to cooperate.

The insider commented that with everything that’s been going on with Kenya over the last few years, the producers just don’t have interest in working with her anymore. Not even a possible pregnancy can help her now. “It has been a lot of things over the years that they haven’t been too happy about it. Unless something compelling changes, she is not coming back at the end of the season,” they spilled.


In an interview with _E! News_, Kim smirked when she was asked about her hint-dropping about someone being fired from the show. Though she wouldn’t reveal who it was, she said that she wanted Kenya to be fired because “Kenya’s had the same baloney storyline for years.”

While on a girls’ trip in San Francisco, the ladies decided to throw a phony wedding for Kenya featuring a cardboard cutout figure with a question mark standing in for the elusive Marc. Kenya took part in the wedding but wasn’t happy at their ribbing her about her marriage. “What they said and did was shameful and disgusting! I barely had one foot out the door before they tried to tear me down. I’m married! I’m happy and I’m in love! These women can be so hateful,” she said later in the show.

On Wednesday, Dec. 14, Kenya posted a clip from her scene in the film _Deliver Us From Eva_ on Instagram tagging actors *Gabrielle Union* and *LL Cool J* and using the hashtags #actor, #sagaftra, and #kenyamoore. This may indicate that she’s looking for work in film again after her exit from reality television.



_http://www.celebuzz.com/g/real-housewives-star-officially-fired/2/?ipp=3
_


----------



## lulilu

^^^ I am not sure I believe that story.  She may not return, but I don't think any decision has been made.  Phaedra had to commit libel and blame production before she was given the boot.  And Porsha was allowed to stay,


----------



## bag-princess

i don't give a fat fig why she is gone - just that she finally is!!   we have obviously seen that kenya was not willing to give any info on her "husband" and "marriage" not only to the show but to the press in general.  had no idea she could be fined for that especially to the tune of 10G!


----------



## lulilu

I will believe it when Bravo announces the HWs for next season.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dina never filmed with her husband.  He flat out refused...  she didn't get fired.


----------



## Ginger Tea

DC-Cutie said:


> Dina never filmed with her husband.  He flat out refused...  she didn't get fired.



True. But, The majority of Kenya’s storyline has been about finding a man and/or children. So if that’s the storyline that Bravo has  been going with for her tenure on the housewives, then of course they want to develop it even further and now that’s she’s supposed to be married, then this is supposed to be what she needs, no?


----------



## bag-princess

This is so pathetic [emoji849] and funny [emoji23]!!!

Of course it ‘s exclusive - he’s in PRISON you dumb a$$!!!!!  How in the world is she able to speak with him “all day”??


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> This is so pathetic [emoji849] and funny [emoji23]!!!
> 
> Of course it ‘s exclusive - he’s in PRISON you dumb a$$!!!!!  How in the world is she able to speak with him “all day”??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910589


I had to roll my eyes when she said that.  Then the wack azz TV therapist/dating coach/whatever he's supposed to be, up there co-signing with the foolishness!


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> I had to roll my eyes when she said that.  Then the wack azz TV therapist/dating coach/whatever he's supposed to be, up there co-signing with the foolishness!




He is all about his tv time because how is she paying for his pathetic services?? [emoji854]  he’s only telling her what she wants to hear!


----------



## tweegy

http://www.realitytea.com/2017/12/2...arc-daly-says-cynthia-bailey-will-bridesmaid/

Hrmmmm ... ok


----------



## bag-princess

tweegy said:


> http://www.realitytea.com/2017/12/2...arc-daly-says-cynthia-bailey-will-bridesmaid/
> 
> Hrmmmm ... ok




I hope nobody’s holding their breath waiting for this to happen!


----------



## Gal4Dior

Why does Kenya want the kiss of death to her marriage? Has she learned nothing from everyone else in this franchise? It’s rare when the marriage survives.


----------



## bag-princess

LVSistinaMM said:


> Why does Kenya want the kiss of death to her marriage? Has she learned nothing from everyone else in this franchise? It’s rare when the marriage survives.




What else does she have going on outside of this show??? She is desperate obviously to keep that peach! IF she’s really married that is! [emoji41]


----------



## Gal4Dior

bag-princess said:


> What else does she have going on outside of this show??? She is desperate obviously to keep that peach! IF she’s really married that is! [emoji41]



Lol!


----------



## jiffer

I was home shopping on Zillow and saw this Phaedra has her house up for sale for 1.2 million. I guess now that she isn't getting housewives money she needs to sell.

https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/4401-Jett-Pl-NW-Atlanta-GA-30327/35906790_zpid/


----------



## jiffer

Did anyone else think that so called medium on tonights show was a joke. I don't like Kim at all but I can side with her when it come to her opinion on the medium.


----------



## Materielgrrl

Ha!  She wasn't strong enough to deal with these women.  These ladies were out of her league.  This was not good for her business.  I would not go to her.  Kim called it...


----------



## swags

What an odd episode. The elephants in the room? Just call it "None of us really like each other" 

Also, don't want to hear anymore about Kandi offering anyone oral. Its gross. Would she really have said that to Kim Z? Is she a total freak off camera?


----------



## Mrs.Z

swags said:


> What an odd episode. The elephants in the room? Just call it "None of us really like each other"
> 
> Also, don't want to hear anymore about Kandi offering anyone oral. Its gross. Would she really have said that to Kim Z? Is she a total freak off camera?



I can barely watch this show, just had it on in the background.  Spot on, none of them like each other, they are all riddled with insecurities and desperately trying to keep up appearances, they are unable to have healthy human relationships or even basic friendships.  Sheree breaks my heart, just when you think she might have her own home and be ok on her own she is dating a criminal and believing his BS, so sad.


----------



## tweegy

swags said:


> What an odd episode. The elephants in the room? Just call it "None of us really like each other"
> 
> Also, don't want to hear anymore about Kandi offering anyone oral. Its gross. Would she really have said that to Kim Z? Is she a total freak off camera?


I haven't seen last night's epi yet but that would explain Kandi blasting Kim last night on Social Media. I saw that and was wondering what happened. She said that Kim lied and she tired of these bishes lying about her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> I haven't seen last night's epi yet but that would explain Kandi blasting Kim last night on Social Media. I saw that and was wondering what happened. She said that Kim lied and she tired of these bishes lying about her.


Kim is rehashing the story - Kandi and Todd have threesomes with young girls (I think that


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> Kim is rehashing the story - Kandi and Todd have threesomes with young girls (I think that



Eeep! I’ll watch today.


----------



## addisonshopper

Bump all the mess what sparkle Wallet did nene have.   
After years of hearing thes ladies holler and scream I love the boring throwing shade rolling eyes mess.  I need more Marlo Derek j miss Lawrence and the other one. The light skinned one that argued with nene. Drawing a blank  .  They made the show fun and amusing.    All this other mess.  I'm starting g to loathe Kandis attitude. Typical desperate to get married woman who finally does and then turns that nose up on everyone.


----------



## rockhollow

This series has really just lost all it's shine. It was almost painful to watch the latest episode.
As already stated, none of these ladies even like each other and seem to not even want to try and be friends.
That was one weird 'elephant party'.  The hostess/medium was to bizarre, goodness knows where they found her - and after her performance, I doubt she'll have much more work.
I thought she was there to help the ladies discuss they're problems.
I did like that she wanted them to surrender they're phones to not have any distractions, but her delivery of that request was so aggressive. And then to start to 'read' some of the ladies, everyone was confused at what was going on.
I did have to laugh at her stomping off saying she just couldn't deal with the ladies.
And Nene must have been paying the bill, with the reading she got, she sure doesn't give off this wonderful, friendly loving person that the medium saw.
I don't blame Porche for not trying to yet again try and discuss what's up with them. Those condescending faces that Nene makes - I would have liked to slap that stupid look off her face!
That woman is just to full of herself.


----------



## lulilu

Did anyone notice that when the "medium" greeted some of the women, she declined to shake hands, saying she didn't do that.  Yet she shook others' hands.  She was a weird mess.  And I agree, she was aggressive in addition to refusing to refusing to shake hands.


----------



## DC-Cutie

that medium was a mess!


----------



## Bentley1

The medium offering to cleanse Kim of her negative energy, bish who is gonna cleanse you of yours? 
That finger spinning thing she did when reading Sheree was hilarious though lol


----------



## TC1

LOL at Block opening his fridge to give Kandi a Coke and that being the only thing in the entire fridge


----------



## sgj99

the ATL ladies got very little coverage when here in Houston, I never even read about it in the local paper.  They have definitely lost their appeal to many.


----------



## br00kelynx

Kenya yelling out “excuse me! Can I get some water!” “Excuse me!” That is so annoying. I hate when people yell out excuse me like they’re being polite yet they’re yelling out. 
Wait until your table is approached and if  you feel the server is taking too long (which probably isn’t the case people are just dramatic when it comes to food) then get up and approach someone for what you need, don’t shout and cause a scene

#endrant


----------



## DC-Cutie

br00kelynx said:


> Kenya yelling out “excuse me! Can I get some water!” “Excuse me!” That is so annoying. I hate when people yell out excuse me like they’re being polite yet they’re yelling out.
> Wait until your table is approached and if  you feel the server is taking too long (which probably isn’t the case people are just dramatic when it comes to food) then get up and approach someone for what you need, don’t shout and cause a scene
> 
> #endrant


ok, so it wasn't just me!  As I was watching it  I felt the energy was off, something just didn't seem right.  So I was reading another forum and this bit of tea was spilled.  Now it makes perfect sense why the vibe between Kenya and Shamea was totally off and her acting the way she did in the restaurant.

This lady has a gossip site centered on all things Atlanta.



Breakdown:
She says Shamea was used at the restuarant to ambush Kenya.
-That the scene with Shamea calling was done purposely to set up the following ambush.

-Says that it was probably obvious to Kenya that they were trying to get to her by having Shamea address her since shes not a peach holder.

-She was trying to decide if she should engage her since she not a cast member and decided to leave rather than give Shamea or production the show they wanted.

-They knew Kenya and the girls were in work mode and that she wouldn't want to stop and chat with Shamea when it was production's duty to get her there since they invited her.

-Says that they gave Kenya a later call time so when she wasnt able to get food she would be extra annoyed guaranteeing a blow up.

-Says she didnt see Kenya as being rude to Porsha or Cynthia but more of her annoyance with the producers coming through and was telling the women she didnt want to film what the producers wanted her to do.

-Says all in all Kenya got the bad edit, purposely.


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> ok, so it wasn't just me!  As I was watching it  I felt the energy was off, something just didn't seem right.  So I was reading another forum and this bit of tea was spilled.  Now it makes perfect sense why the vibe between Kenya and Shamea was totally off and her acting the way she did in the restaurant.
> 
> This lady has a gossip site centered on all things Atlanta.
> 
> 
> 
> Breakdown:
> She says Shamea was used at the restuarant to ambush Kenya.
> -That the scene with Shamea calling was done purposely to set up the following ambush.
> 
> -Says that it was probably obvious to Kenya that they were trying to get to her by having Shamea address her since shes not a peach holder.
> 
> -She was trying to decide if she should engage her since she not a cast member and decided to leave rather than give Shamea or production the show they wanted.
> 
> -They knew Kenya and the girls were in work mode and that she wouldn't want to stop and chat with Shamea when it was production's duty to get her there since they invited her.
> 
> -Says that they gave Kenya a later call time so when she wasnt able to get food she would be extra annoyed guaranteeing a blow up.
> 
> -Says she didnt see Kenya as being rude to Porsha or Cynthia but more of her annoyance with the producers coming through and was telling the women she didnt want to film what the producers wanted her to do.
> 
> -Says all in all Kenya got the bad edit, purposely.




That woman spilled all kind of tea her name should be tetley!

But I agree with her on Kenya being setup.


----------



## TC1

Porsha & Kenya's fake Croc Birkins. look like they're made of plastic


----------



## Gal4Dior

TC1 said:


> Porsha & Kenya's fake Croc Birkins. look like they're made of plastic



I don’t understand why they parade with them around like that. You see Kyle carrying them around on ROBH and I don’t think I’ve seen a crocodile one yet. There is no way Porsha makes enough money to afford that many nice bags!!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

TC1 said:


> Porsha & Kenya's fake Croc Birkins. look like they're made of plastic


Didn't Porsha claim she bought hers from the divorce settlement $$$ she got from Kordell?


----------



## AECornell

WillstarveforLV said:


> Didn't Porsha claim she bought hers from the divorce settlement $$$ she got from Kordell?



Which is funny because didn’t she walk away with anything from the divorce.


----------



## swags

Even Mama Joyce couldn't get excited for the camera this season. I had to laugh about making lemonade out of a lemon.


----------



## tweegy

Marlo talking about the drapery when she can dressed like drapes !? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## WillstarveforLV

AECornell said:


> Which is funny because didn’t she walk away with anything from the divorce.
> View attachment 3965725


That's our compulsive liar Porsha! Only proves what a liar she is. But she did keep her ring from him so maybe she pawned it off?


----------



## pquiles

tweegy said:


> That woman spilled all kind of tea her name should be tetley!
> 
> But I agree with her on Kenya being setup.



I believe she’s the same individual the has/had issues with Funky Dineva.


----------



## bag-princess

3 guesses who this is! 



‘RHOA’ Star Faked Scene to Save Her Bravo Job


http://www.celebuzz.com/g/rhoa-star...y&utm_medium=NIBND-7663&utm_content=inf&ipp=3


----------



## tweegy

But yet porsha’s job is secure after she falsely accused kandi of wanting to rape her? And the kept phaekdra for so long.. if Kenya’s job is in the line for lack of story the. So should Cynthia cause her stories  are so blah...


----------



## addisonshopper

I’m just catching up the last few episodes and WHY does Kandi continue to condone and allow mama Joyce to disrespect her husband and child’s father.  It’s time to cut back on her allowance until she learns to respect people.  She ain’t no damn lemonade her self. What has she done ????! She has lived off Kandi   
2nd what does Cynthia have going on that’s popping that a man wants come up on ?   Peter ain’t popping !!!!  These girls. Really.  Lort.


----------



## tweegy

Porsha knew she was very messy bringing up Kim’s cancer on that Call... *side eye* I see you porsha

Aaaand from the preview, porsha is a fool to go up to Marlo...Marlo is NOT the one... nope


----------



## bag-princess

Shereé Whitfield Wants to Build Another House

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-di...ouse-projects-video?cid=soc_fb_RHOA_RHOA_Dish


----------



## tweegy

bag-princess said:


> Shereé Whitfield Wants to Build Another House
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-di...ouse-projects-video?cid=soc_fb_RHOA_RHOA_Dish



[emoji24][emoji23][emoji24][emoji24][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I’m howling!


----------



## tweegy

LOL @ Porsha trying to ho up to Marlo... naive...

I wa dying when eva asked Kim's wig if it wanted a coffee!


----------



## tweegy

So we not gonna talk about last night? It was actually one of the funnier episodes they hated that place so much it even tried to snatch Cynthia’s wig


----------



## sgj99

I didn't think the place was so bad, it wasn't the Four Seasons - it was a quaint boutique hotel.  those women are so rude and full of themselves that they think everywhere they go they should be treated like royalty.  this is why I can hardly stand any of these "ladies."


----------



## tweegy

Anyone notice the show is shading the ladies more ... when they cut to sheree’s roach I nearly died!!!


----------



## blkbarbie310

I can't believe I am going to say this but I actually felt a little bad for Porsha.  Marlo goes too low below the belt to me.  
Is it me or is the editing really poor this season?  The arguments aren't making any sense.  They all seemed drunk.


----------



## addisonshopper

blkbarbie310 said:


> I can't believe I am going to say this but I actually felt a little bad for Porsha.  Marlo goes too low below the belt to me.
> Is it me or is the editing really poor this season?  The arguments aren't making any sense.  They all seemed drunk.



That’s why they should never ever try her.  She play hood street every time. I thought she was to harsh as well but that’s Marlo.  No chasers just SHOTS FIRED at all times !!!!!  
If the young ladies of the world have sugar daddies and they not living like Marlo they need to re-evaluate their situations.   Whoever “he” or “they “ is is treating her right ma’am.   She got gifted her house !!!!’  Now that’s a come up. Forget the bags.  The house !!!!


----------



## tweegy

addisonshopper said:


> That’s why they should never ever try her.  She play hood street every time. I thought she was to harsh as well but that’s Marlo.  No chasers just SHOTS FIRED at all times !!!!!
> If the young ladies of the world have sugar daddies and they not living like Marlo they need to re-evaluate their situations.   Whoever “he” or “they “ is is treating her right ma’am.   She got gifted her house !!!!’  Now that’s a come up. Forget the bags.  The house !!!!



That’s what I’m sayin! And not only her house apparently a house for her MOTHER... I can’t even.. 

Marlo simply doesn’t play.. just as you said she only fires shots.. she didn’t even flinch with Porsha... she grabbed that fan out her hand like nothing. I think that’s REALLY why Nene gets nervous when Marlo gets riled up cause she knows Marlo don’t give two hoots... 

Porsha was a damn idiot to think she could have stepped to her...


----------



## addisonshopper

tweegy said:


> That’s what I’m sayin! And not only her house apparently a house for her MOTHER... I can’t even..
> 
> Marlo simply doesn’t play.. just as you said she only fires shots.. she didn’t even flinch with Porsha... she grabbed that fan out her hand like nothing. I think that’s REALLY why Nene gets nervous when Marlo gets riled up cause she knows Marlo don’t give two hoots...
> 
> Porsha was a damn idiot to think she could have stepped to her...



Right. But I know who ever got some serious coins. She don’t come to play.


----------



## rockhollow

That boutique hotel might have been alright for a group of friends, but that's not the Atlanta crew anymore.
I don't think any of these ladies are particular friends, so sharing close quarters just don't cut it.

I'm getting tired of it, so don't blame Porsha for wanting to leave. Yes, she done wrong, but it's really tiring for all the ladies to continue to bring it up with every discussion.
Not condoning what Porsha said, but at times all the ladies have said and done some pretty bad things.
It's time to move on, or take Porsha off the show.
I hope seeing Porsha and Nene talk privately is the beginning.

Kim's video was just wrong all around.
This woman really should' t be on this show.


----------



## lovesbmw

rockhollow said:


> That boutique hotel might have been alright for a group of friends, but that's not the Atlanta crew anymore.
> I don't think any of these ladies are particular friends, so sharing close quarters just don't cut it.
> 
> I'm getting tired of it, so don't blame Porsha for wanting to leave. Yes, she done wrong, but it's really tiring for all the ladies to continue to bring it up with every discussion.
> Not condoning what Porsha said, but at times all the ladies have said and done some pretty bad things.
> It's time to move on, or take Porsha off the show.
> I hope seeing Porsha and Nene talk privately is the beginning.
> 
> Kim's video was just wrong all around.
> This woman really should' t be on this show.


I Totally agree, Kim is so disgusting


----------



## Wamgurl

Did anyone notice Kandi’s nose??


----------



## purseinsanity

Wamgurl said:


> Did anyone notice Kandi’s nose??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3986176


Yes.  A bit too much LOL.


----------



## Wamgurl

KKW  Contour Stick


----------



## tweegy

Wamgurl said:


> Did anyone notice Kandi’s nose??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3986176



Yikes!


----------



## addisonshopper

Wamgurl said:


> Did anyone notice Kandi’s nose??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3986176



Blend blend blend blend blend !!!!
Then blend blend blend AGAIN. And follow up with some more blend


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Wamgurl said:


> Did anyone notice Kandi’s nose??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3986176



Ho ho ho. That’s truly horrible contouring. I wonder why no one alerted her.


----------



## tweegy

Wamgurl said:


> Did anyone notice Kandi’s nose??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3986176


What's ironic is she's making the same facial expression I did when I saw the pic.


----------



## pquiles

Wamgurl said:


> Did anyone notice Kandi’s nose??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3986176



Too much unblended contouring.


----------



## tweegy

*dead* at the preview for next week with Kandi checking Kim for cussing!! OMG 

sadly Kandi's botched contour nose made another appearance in this episode.

Cynthia is such a dweeb LOL her going in the water for her 'baptism'..She is too silly.


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> *dead* at the preview for next week with Kandi checking Kim for cussing!! OMG



"who da fcuk you cussing at?"  I love how Kandi said it so calmly, but then had to continue checking her!  She's on a roll


----------



## bag-princess

‘RHOA’ STAR ANNOUNCES PREGNANCY!


While it looked like Kenya Moore was on her way out the door, the Georgia Peach may have just saved herself.

The Real Housewives of Atlanta season 10 reunion show was filmed yesterday (March 15), and, according to lovebscott.com's source, it was one to see. The insider gushed a little bit about each housewife — Cynthia, Porsha, NeNe, Kandi, Sheree, Kim and Kenya — but made sure to share the major bomb the last-mentioned dropped on viewers.


Fans knew something big went down, as the Deliver Us From Eva actress herself teased about it. "#GotTheseGirlsShook," she wrote on her Instagram story alongside the hashtags "#gathered" and "#myjobisdone."


The alleged mommy-to-be — who is said to be due before the end of 2018 — definitely saved her spot on the show with this one (and Daly's recent change-of-heart about to being filmed). So, she'll live to see another fight between her co-stars.


http://www.hiphopmyway.com/g/rhoa-s...y&utm_medium=NIBND-8215&utm_content=inf&ipp=3


----------



## tweegy

I'm very happy for Kenya, I'm shocked she's preggers at her age...but very happy for her and hope she has a safe pregnancy. She wanted all this for a long time and it's all happening for her.


----------



## tweegy

SO after last night I agree with the girls giving Porsha ish cause she said frankly she won't apologize.
I see why Sheree have back issues...she have no spine.. She said Nene went low?? smh 
Kim can dish but cannot take it and there is no way kids should be in grown folks discussions.

I was NOT waiting for ANYONE the length of time Kandi waited for Kim are you kidding me?

I LOVE Kandi's eyeroll lmao

I think Kim lost all her screws and her brain is just rattling around in her  head. She was soo two faced in that meeting with Kandi and then talked crap in the confessionals. She also cannot take even the slightest criticism must painful thing was to watch a conversation with her... Kandi may have had a better conversation with her fish taco...


----------



## TC1

I would not be able to sit accross from Kim and watch her fidget with that wig the whole damn time.


----------



## tweegy

TC1 said:


> I would not be able to sit accross from Kim and watch her fidget with that wig the whole damn time.


Yes! How many times did she play with her hair omgee


----------



## rockhollow

Not at all a Kenya fan, and hope she was leaving the show, but if this pregnancy is true, I guess that means she’ll be back.

_I wish she would just leave the show, be happy in her marriage and the joy of finally having a baby of her own._


----------



## SandyC1981

Nene and her crocodile tears....

I'm so over Kim...why is she back?? She brings NOTHING to the show...glad Kandi said something to her.


----------



## SandyC1981

Congrats, Kenya!


----------



## bag-princess

She ain’t no star of anything!!!  
Her face is getting worse and worse.[emoji15]

————————-


Making Bank! ‘RHOA’ Star Gets Massive Raise



Brielle Biermann may be heartbroken about the end of her two year relationship with Michael Kopech, but she’s not going to break the bank anytime soon. The freshly 21-year-old star has just negotiated a sizable raise for her appearances on Bravo’s Don’t Be Tardy as filming continues on the upcoming season.

According to sources who spoke to Radar Online the young reality star has officially gotten a pay raise for new episodes bringing her per appearance paycheck up to $11,000 ― a 10% increase from her previous salary.

The news likely comes at a great time for the star who has been enduring hardship of late. In the past week alone she’s had two major incidents that have likely affected her mood. The first was the devastating robbery at her Atlanta home. While the perpetrators never entered the house itself, they broke onto the star’s property ― where she lives with her famous mother, Real Housewives alum and star of Don’t Be Tardy Kim Zolciak-Biermann ― they did break into Brielle’s car and steal thousands of dollars n the form of her purse and wallet.

Naturally, Brielle’s firecracker of a mother didn’t take the violation lying down. “Hey you loser we got your a** on camera stealing our s**t!” the star wrote on her Twitter after the incident. “You are a dumb f**k!!”



http://www.celebuzz.com/g/making-ba...y&utm_medium=NIBND-8257&utm_content=inf&ipp=3


----------



## lulilu

Her face is like a mask, like her mom's == awful.  She also appears to be as dumb as her mother too.  She can't get any other "work" than being on her mother's show (pretty simple as she lives there).  And I imagine this $1000 "raise" is a result of their recent attempts to manipulate the press about her breakup with her boyfriend, which is now supposedly filmed for the show.  Manufactured drama.

I watched DBT years ago and found it kind of funny.  Now, Kim is just rude and crude.  (Well she always was, but it seemed tame years ago.)  If they do have the burglers (not robbers) on video, I would imagine we'd hear about an arrest.


----------



## bag-princess

lulilu said:


> Her face is like a mask, like her mom's == awful.  She also appears to be as dumb as her mother too.  She can't get any other "work" than being on her mother's show (pretty simple as she lives there).  And I imagine this $1000 "raise" is a result of their recent attempts to manipulate the press about her breakup with her boyfriend, which is now supposedly filmed for the show.  Manufactured drama.
> 
> I watched DBT years ago and found it kind of funny.  Now, Kim is just rude and crude.  (Well she always was, but it seemed tame years ago.)  If they do have the burglers (not robbers) on video, I would imagine we'd hear about an arrest.




i'm sorry to say it but yes she appears to be quite dumb!  and of course she is not interested in getting an education at all because she thinks she does not need it.  like her mother she will find a man dumb enough to marry her and then she will have his money!    she's not interested in doing any other kind of "work" because she gets paid to do nothing on her mother's show and that is all she is good at.  and i don't know what kind of story she will manufacture when the breakup has played out to keep her newly enlarged check coming.    i don't watch it because i never could stand kim and her red cups and nasty mouth but i have seen people say the same as you - it used to be good but not now.   when it is cancelled what will they do?


----------



## Nahreen

bag-princess said:


> She ain’t no star of anything!!!
> Her face is getting worse and worse.[emoji15]
> 
> ————————-
> 
> 
> Making Bank! ‘RHOA’ Star Gets Massive Raise
> 
> 
> 
> Brielle Biermann may be heartbroken about the end of her two year relationship with Michael Kopech, but she’s not going to break the bank anytime soon. The freshly 21-year-old star has just negotiated a sizable raise for her appearances on Bravo’s Don’t Be Tardy as filming continues on the upcoming season.
> 
> According to sources who spoke to Radar Online the young reality star has officially gotten a pay raise for new episodes bringing her per appearance paycheck up to $11,000 ― a 10% increase from her previous salary.
> 
> The news likely comes at a great time for the star who has been enduring hardship of late. In the past week alone she’s had two major incidents that have likely affected her mood. The first was the devastating robbery at her Atlanta home. While the perpetrators never entered the house itself, they broke onto the star’s property ― where she lives with her famous mother, Real Housewives alum and star of Don’t Be Tardy Kim Zolciak-Biermann ― they did break into Brielle’s car and steal thousands of dollars n the form of her purse and wallet.
> 
> Naturally, Brielle’s firecracker of a mother didn’t take the violation lying down. “Hey you loser we got your a** on camera stealing our s**t!” the star wrote on her Twitter after the incident. “You are a dumb f**k!!”
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.celebuzz.com/g/making-ba...y&utm_medium=NIBND-8257&utm_content=inf&ipp=3
> View attachment 4011439


Those lips and cheeks look awful. Both her and Ariana used to look like normal people. I can't understand why many of these persons on tv always need to overdo the plastic surgery/botox and other injections.


----------



## bag-princess

Mama Joyce got it made!!! 


—————-

Kandi Burruss Bought Mama Joyce a New Car and We Feel Blessed Just Looking At It




http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-di...oyce-new-car-photos?cid=soc_fb_RHOA_RHOA_Dish


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> Mama Joyce got it made!!!
> Kandi Burruss Bought Mama Joyce a New Car and We Feel Blessed Just Looking At It
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-di...oyce-new-car-photos?cid=soc_fb_RHOA_RHOA_Dish


for all of Kandi's wealth, she never flaunts it and lives quite reasonable.  Love her mom's new car


----------



## bag-princess

And MJ makes sure she gets some of it!! She’s always asking for something from Kandi!


----------



## swags

Did Cynthia nickname herself 50 Cynt? It was a bit much this season.


----------



## TC1

swags said:


> Did Cynthia nickname herself 50 Cynt? It was a bit much this season.


Wasn't it though?. Way over the top! she used that every time she could this year..That and adding her name in Sharpie to that supermodel tee was a bit much.


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> Did Cynthia nickname herself 50 Cynt? It was a bit much this season.




i am still surprised that curtis has not dragged her for this!  he can be such a petty little old woman when he wants to dragging someone on twitter!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

bag-princess said:


> She ain’t no star of anything!!!
> Her face is getting worse and worse.[emoji15]
> 
> ————————-
> 
> 
> Making Bank! ‘RHOA’ Star Gets Massive Raise
> 
> 
> 
> Brielle Biermann may be heartbroken about the end of her two year relationship with Michael Kopech, but she’s not going to break the bank anytime soon. The freshly 21-year-old star has just negotiated a sizable raise for her appearances on Bravo’s Don’t Be Tardy as filming continues on the upcoming season.
> 
> According to sources who spoke to Radar Online the young reality star has officially gotten a pay raise for new episodes bringing her per appearance paycheck up to $11,000 ― a 10% increase from her previous salary.
> 
> The news likely comes at a great time for the star who has been enduring hardship of late. In the past week alone she’s had two major incidents that have likely affected her mood. The first was the devastating robbery at her Atlanta home. While the perpetrators never entered the house itself, they broke onto the star’s property ― where she lives with her famous mother, Real Housewives alum and star of Don’t Be Tardy Kim Zolciak-Biermann ― they did break into Brielle’s car and steal thousands of dollars n the form of her purse and wallet.
> Naturally, Brielle’s firecracker of a mother didn’t take the violation lying down. “Hey you loser we got your a** on camera stealing our s**t!” the star wrote on her Twitter after the incident. “You are a dumb f**k!!”
> http://www.celebuzz.com/g/making-ba...y&utm_medium=NIBND-8257&utm_content=inf&ipp=3
> View attachment 4011439



OMG - she looks like a clown now - too bad as she was attractive prior to this and who leaves their purse and wallet/valuables in a car, even when parked at home - that lazy to bring it in the house?


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> i am still surprised that curtis has not dragged her for this!  he can be such a petty little old woman when he wants to dragging someone on twitter!


oh he has dragged her...


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> oh he has dragged her...




I missed it somehow! I know that’s not like him to leave it alone.


----------



## roses5682

bag-princess said:


> I missed it somehow! I know that’s not like him to leave it alone.



I  missed it too, what did he say?


----------



## DC-Cutie

roses5682 said:


> I  missed it too, what did he say?


I can't remember what exactly but something along the lines of (paraphrasing) girl, let this ish go and a few other choice words

Vivica really does need to go.  She's was married and doesn't speak of that man like she speaks of 50.  Good eggplant makes women do strange things


----------



## Longchamp

Love the new car.  How sweet..Kandi saying it's a blessing to do this for her.  Agree Kandi never flaunts her wealth or gives an attitude or pretentiousness like Bethenny.  
I shrieked when I saw Brielle.  Off topic, I see Kendall had some filler also.

I liked Cynthia's Halloween costume.


----------



## bag-princess

lawd!!  there are reports ALL OVER the gossip blogs that Sheree has been fired AGAIN!!!!


----------



## TC1

Well, if her boo isn't getting out of the slammer for 4 more years what would her storyline be anyhow?


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> Well, if her boo isn't getting out of the slammer for 4 more years what would her storyline be anyhow?


----------



## tweegy

TC1 said:


> Well, if her boo isn't getting out of the slammer for 4 more years what would her storyline be anyhow?



Well that roach at her house was entertaining ‍♀️ 

But how will we know updates on chateau sheree??!!!


----------



## Gal4Dior

That useless daughter of Kim’s, Brielle, is now a model for Agent Provocateur.


----------



## bag-princess

LVSistinaMM said:


> That useless daughter of Kim’s, Brielle, is now a model for Agent Provocateur.




well we know how kim rolls - who slept with whom to get that job???  this is the reason why they (as in kids like her) think they don't need to know anything or do anything productive.


----------



## Gal4Dior

bag-princess said:


> well we know how kim rolls - who slept with whom to get that job???  this is the reason why they (as in kids like her) think they don't need to know anything or do anything productive.



For sure Brielle purchased a new rear on top of her new lips. 

She doesn’t look right at all.


----------



## TC1

We all know that it doesn't REALLY matter what Brielle looks like in the underwear campaign. It'll be photoshopped to high heaven no matter what she does. SHE doesn't even recognize her own body in pics..accused the paps of making her look fat in those beach pics


----------



## tweegy




----------



## rockhollow

Sheree really didn't bring anything to the show this season, so I won't be sad to see her go. It was nothing but embarrassment  to have her main role talking on the phone to her criminal boo.
I guess she was also the link for Kim to the other ladies, as I don't think any of ladies were interested in doing much with her.

And I'm not sure why Kim was ever allowed back on this show. She had no relationship with the other ladies (except Sheree)


----------



## TC1

Sheree with her "She by Sheree"..LOL. It's now a line of joggers?. Coming in Sept, for Spring? Ohhkayyy


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> Sheree with her "She by Sheree"..LOL. It's now a line of joggers?. Coming in Sept, for Spring? Ohhkayyy


Andy is petty AF!!!!  He ask Sheree about this non existent fashion line with no fashions, everytime he see’s her. 

Meanwhile Nene and Kandi have boutiques that are doing well.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Andy is petty AF!!!!  He ask Sheree about this non existent fashion line with no fashions, everytime he see’s her.
> 
> *Meanwhile Nene and Kandi have boutiques that are doing well.*



exactly!!  there is no drama in doing well of course - unless it is to throw it in someone's face.  Andy is so messy and loves to stir the pot!


----------



## bag-princess

I hate when they try and dish tea out when we have been sipping it for weeks!! We all knew this was the reason!


http://bet.us/2qpkYM8




It was recently reported that Real Housewives of Atlanta cast member Sheree Whitfield was fired from the reality series with very few details explaining the cause of her exit.


Now, more recent reports indicate a reason and if they hold any truth, the reality star may have her jail bird bae, Tyrone Gilliams, to thank.


According to theJasmineBRAND.com, Whitfield learned of her firing right after the reunion was filmed and was "very upset."


The site went on to report that the RHOA producers found issue in trying to incorporate Whitfield's incarcerated boyfriend into her storyline as he is currently serving a decade-long sentence in prison for stealing $5 million in wire fraud schemes.


"Bravo can't film inside or even outside the jail," a source revealed. "This is causing a problem with her storyline."


As of now, the self-proclaimed entrepreneur (SHAAAADE[emoji23][emoji23]) is yet to confirm or deny whether or not she has been given the chop from the show.


The unfortunate situation sees her suffer two Ls: her man, as he was denied early release from prison, and her peach. Womp. Womp.


----------



## TC1

She'd better get to work on that jogger line to make those Chateau payments


----------



## swags

I hope that is the last we see of Kim. She was awful this season and its too bad they had an entire hour of her last night on the reunion.


----------



## TC1

Kim was upset that Andy didn't talk about all the great things she has going on in her life like her marriage and kids? Ummmm the reunion isn't for that sweetie..it's to show how you lie through your teeth. I'm glad Andy told her that she had nothing positive from the show to dicuss.
She knows better than to come too hard for him...she needs that Don't Be Tardy paycheck.


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> *Kim was upset that Andy didn't talk about all the great things she has going on in her life like her marriage and kids?* Ummmm the reunion isn't for that sweetie..it's to show how you lie through your teeth. I'm glad Andy told her that she had nothing positive from the show to dicuss.
> She knows better than to come too hard for him...she needs that Don't Be Tardy paycheck.



so Kim honestly thought Andy would be different with her???

that ain't his MO.  he is there to start the drama and throw the shade! then sit back and try to look shocked and surprised when the mess hits the fan. he loves it and she is delusional.   lawd i would have loved to see him tell her she had nothing positive to discuss!


----------



## starrynite_87

bag-princess said:


> so Kim honestly thought Andy would be different with her???
> 
> that ain't his MO.  he is there to start the drama and throw the shade! then sit back and try to look shocked and surprised when the mess hits the fan. he loves it and she is delusional.   lawd i would have loved to see him tell her she had nothing positive to discuss!



The Bravo producers aren't sh*t either...I lost it when Kenya told Kim to get her double chin fixed and this was the next shot they cut to 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I'm over Kim and her family...the nerve of Kroy getting on Twitter being upset that Andy/Bravo didn't show the whole 45 minute conversation in the bathroom....don't bite the hand that feeds you.


----------



## TC1

Oh?, so Kroy wanted Kim to have another 45 mins of TV time on a show she's not the main cast?. Shocking


----------



## tweegy

starrynite_87 said:


> The Bravo producers aren't sh*t either...I lost it when Kenya told Kim to get her double chin fixed and this was the next shot they cut to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4045588
> 
> I'm over Kim and her family...the nerve of Kroy getting on Twitter being upset that Andy/Bravo didn't show the whole 45 minute conversation in the bathroom....don't bite the hand that feeds you.



I died at that omg!! 

Yeh I don’t know whyyy these girls even try to have a conversation with Kim she’s insane and in her own little world she blatantly lied to their faces even after having her on FILM saying stuff .. you can not rationalize or have a conversation with a person like that... 

That being said I was disappointed that Andy didn’t ask kandi about Kim talking mess in the confessional after their lunch. Showed how two face Kim was right there


----------



## Gal4Dior

TC1 said:


> Oh?, so Kroy wanted Kim to have another 45 mins of TV time on a show she's not the main cast?. Shocking



Kroy is just sad and pathetic puppet of Kim’s.


----------



## bag-princess

Uh oh!!![emoji23][emoji23]



Kim Zolciak’s, ex-girlfriend Tracy Young responds to last nights RHOA reunion


----------



## sparkleswirl

bag-princess said:


> so Kim honestly thought Andy would be different with her???
> 
> that ain't his MO.  he is there to start the drama and throw the shade! then sit back and try to look shocked and surprised when the mess hits the fan. he loves it and she is delusional.   lawd i would have loved to see him tell her she had nothing positive to discuss!



Andy kisses Bethany Frankel's behind. He has favorites and it's very obvious


----------



## Ceeyahd

starrynite_87 said:


> The Bravo producers aren't sh*t either...I lost it when Kenya told Kim to get her double chin fixed and this was the next shot they cut to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4045588
> 
> I'm over Kim and her family...the nerve of Kroy getting on Twitter being upset that Andy/Bravo didn't show the whole 45 minute conversation in the bathroom....don't bite the hand that feeds you.



That advice from Kenya to Kim regarding her chin and the picture says it all. Does Kim not look in the mirror? She was OK attractive before all the enhancements, some of the subtle enhancing improved her looks, but then it all took a turn for the worse. That nose and the lips, please, those lips are ugly. She doesn't have anyone telling her how clownish she looks, well, I guess Mr Wayans did. I don't know what Kroy saw in her, bless his heart, he very devotedly has her back.
Kim was on the brink of delusion at the reunion, she's not as tough as she spews, she can't even BS defend herself worth a cr*p. Then she cries victim in the bathroom... and I thought she was going to claim a certain racial bias against her.. can't stand her, just can't. I loved every woman, except for Sheree, on the couch coming at her. Sheree kind of side stepped her support when they were in the bathroom.


----------



## tweegy

bag-princess said:


> Uh oh!!![emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Zolciak’s, ex-girlfriend Tracy Young responds to last nights RHOA reunion


----------



## tweegy

To be fair tho Andy didn't lie to Kim.. Kim has had not a single positive encounter on the show this season... the woman just oozes negativity...


----------



## tweegy

Saw this on twitter, 
I dont think Nene and Kandi are jealous of Kim...


----------



## starrynite_87

tweegy said:


> To be fair tho Andy didn't lie to Kim.. Kim has had not a single positive encounter on the show this season... the woman just oozes negativity...



Exactly...IMO the picture from the reunion(with her chins) is a accurate depiction of her attitude and the energy she brought this season if it was a person


----------



## starrynite_87

tweegy said:


> Saw this on twitter,
> I dont think Nene and Kandi are jealous of Kim...



Maybe they're jealous she got to go to Khloe's  baby shower and that she's friends with Chrissy Teigen


----------



## rockhollow

As someone else mentioned, how can Kim look in the mirror and thinks there is anything good looking about her lips. I can deal with all the other work she's had done to her face, sadly it the norm for these TV women, but it's those lips. I can't stop staring at them whenever she on the camera. As well as being way to blown up, it looks like she's got the lipstick covering way more that just her lips.
It's just way to bizarre!

And if there was any special feelings between Andy and Kim, I'd say there were long gone.
I'm sure that Kim thought that Andy would come to her dressing room after the reunion and comfort her, instead he was pretty straight forward and telling her just how it was - how could they show any positivity about her, when there was none for this season.


----------



## Ceeyahd

tweegy said:


> Saw this on twitter,
> I dont think Nene and Kandi are jealous of Kim...



Not to sound flip, but being worth 1.5 million, not impressed. Kim is the star of a reality show,  has a skincare line, doesn't she do wigs too? That's all she's worth?


----------



## bag-princess

starrynite_87 said:


> Maybe they're jealous she got to go to Khloe's  baby shower and that she's friends with Chrissy Teigen



Nope.....nobody’s jealous of Kardashian parties and definitely not a grown woman named Chrissy!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Ceeyahd said:


> Not to sound flip, but being worth 1.5 million, not impressed. Kim is the star of a reality show,  has a skincare line, doesn't she do wigs too? That's all she's worth?




Exactly!


----------



## starrynite_87

Ceeyahd said:


> Not to sound flip, but being worth 1.5 million, not impressed. Kim is the star of a reality show,  has a skincare line, doesn't she do wigs too? That's all she's worth?



Was I having auditory hallucinations or did I really hear her say her skincare line Made $15 million this past year?


----------



## tweegy

Maybe she didn't see where the decimal was...


----------



## Ceeyahd

starrynite_87 said:


> Was I having auditory hallucinations or did I really hear her say her skincare line Made $15 million this past year?



I didn't recall the number, but it was REEDICUULOUS.


----------



## starrynite_87

The way Kim was carrying on I thought she and Chrissy were having sleepovers, braiding each other's hair, and baking cookies.


----------



## Ceeyahd

starrynite_87 said:


> The way Kim was carrying on I thought she and Chrissy were having sleepovers, braiding each other's hair, and baking cookies.
> View attachment 4046768



Love it.


----------



## GoGlam

I don’t for a second believe NeNe is worth $14 million.  That is so laughable.


----------



## Mrs.Z

GoGlam said:


> I don’t for a second believe NeNe is worth $14 million.  That is so laughable.



Ha......hilarious....you have to actually do something in life to be worth that


----------



## bagsforme

starrynite_87 said:


> Was I having auditory hallucinations or did I really hear her say her skincare line Made $15 million this past year?


Yes thats exactly what she said.  She said she reinvests into the company.  I think this is another lie.  For her having her own company she rarely posts about it.  She does more shake ads then her skincare line.  I guess they're paying her more.


----------



## bagsforme

starrynite_87 said:


> The way Kim was carrying on I thought she and Chrissy were having sleepovers, braiding each other's hair, and baking cookies.
> View attachment 4046768



Oh wow.  Chrissy put Kim in her place.  The way Kim was talking they were good friends.


----------



## bagsforme

Ceeyahd said:


> Not to sound flip, but being worth 1.5 million, not impressed. Kim is the star of a reality show,  has a skincare line, doesn't she do wigs too? That's all she's worth?


Thats cause she's spending it all.

I use to like Kim and her show but times up.  She's become so arrogant and the lies are catching up.  Love that several people are calling her out of social media.


----------



## Prufrock613

tweegy said:


> To be fair tho Andy didn't lie to Kim.. Kim has had not a single positive encounter on the show this season... the woman just oozes negativity...


Exactly - Andy’s hug on Kim reminded me of The Godfather hug -where Fredo is doomed...


----------



## Prufrock613

starrynite_87 said:


> The Bravo producers aren't sh*t either...I lost it when Kenya told Kim to get her double chin fixed and this was the next shot they cut to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4045588
> 
> I'm over Kim and her family...the nerve of Kroy getting on Twitter being upset that Andy/Bravo didn't show the whole 45 minute conversation in the bathroom....don't bite the hand that feeds you.



She looks like Jabba the Hutt.


----------



## tweegy

Prufrock613 said:


> She looks like Jabba the Hutt.


Looks like layers of her previous faces


----------



## tweegy

starrynite_87 said:


> The way Kim was carrying on I thought she and Chrissy were having sleepovers, braiding each other's hair, and baking cookies.
> View attachment 4046768


Chrissy hung Kim out to dry so severely hahahah


----------



## addisonshopper

Kim don’t let her fool you. She is still the vindictive cunning women she has always been.   The directive was to come on the show and appear the victim so people could feel sorry for her.  Kim could and can hold her own.  Then she went there and said 5 black women verbal came after her and she felt scared and nobody helped her.  Classic !!
My god her face is just horrible.  She looks horrible. Just plain horrible


----------



## TC1

addisonshopper said:


> Kim don’t let her fool you. She is still the vindictive cunning women she has always been.   The directive was to come on the show and appear the victim so people could feel sorry for her.  Kim could and can hold her own.  Then she went there and said 5 black women verbal came after her and she felt scared and nobody helped her.  Classic !!
> My god her face is just horrible.  She looks horrible. Just plain horrible


Yeah, but I doubt the directive was to come on and look like a total moron by saying "racism wasn't really a thing before social media" and to be called out on every single thing when she said "i didn't say that" and they'd roll tape and prove otherwise.


----------



## addisonshopper

. She gonna run with this here.


----------



## Gal4Dior

addisonshopper said:


> View attachment 4048457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . She gonna run with this here.



Thank god. That woman is such trash. Any bets on when she runs out of money since Kroy won’t be paid to be her full time chauffeur?


----------



## bag-princess

addisonshopper said:


> View attachment 4048457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . She gonna run with this here.




“She” halted production!? [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Luv n bags

bag-princess said:


> Nope.....nobody’s jealous of Kardashian parties and definitely not a grown woman named Chrissy!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly!



You made me laugh with the Chrissy comment! LMAO!


----------



## Luv n bags

Prufrock613 said:


> She looks like Jabba the Hutt.



Spot on!


----------



## bag-princess

tigertrixie said:


> You made me laugh with the Chrissy comment! LMAO!






it's like nails on a chalkboard to me - grown woman being called chrissy! smh


----------



## tweegy

addisonshopper said:


> View attachment 4048457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . She gonna run with this here.


That's right Kim..at least save one face!


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> “She” halted production!? [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


if she halts production and got fired from Housewives, what ever will they do for money.  Because nobody really believes her skincare line made $15M in sales.  Kroy better slap an Uber/Lyft sticker on the range rover, turn on the app and pick up customers!  Kim and Brielle will still need cosmetic surgery maintenance money


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> *if she halts production and got fired from Housewives, what ever will they do for money.  Bec*ause nobody really believes her skincare line made $15M in sales.  Kroy better slap an Uber/Lyft sticker on the range rover, turn on the app and pick up customers!  Kim and Brielle will still need cosmetic surgery maintenance money




you better say that!!!   she knows she has no other income.  that skincare of hers is not making anywhere near that much money and she knows it!   your comment about Kroy and the uber sticker has my side hurting from LOL!!!


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> if she halts production and got fired from Housewives, what ever will they do for money.  Because nobody really believes her skincare line made $15M in sales.  Kroy better slap an Uber/Lyft sticker on the range rover, turn on the app and pick up customers!  Kim and Brielle will still need cosmetic surgery maintenance money


Right! rate they're going Kroy gonna have to drive her around on her scooter!


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> Right! rate they're going Kroy gonna have to drive her around on her scooter!


“Where is yo scooter???”


----------



## cdtracing

DC-Cutie said:


> if she halts production and got fired from Housewives, what ever will they do for money.  Because nobody really believes her skincare line made $15M in sales.  Kroy better slap an Uber/Lyft sticker on the range rover, turn on the app and pick up customers!  Kim and Brielle will still need cosmetic surgery maintenance money


 I'm dead!!!


----------



## rockhollow

I think KimZ is going to find out she’s not the big star she thought she was in that delusional head of hers. She thought Andy would support her more after the bashing on the reunions and now thinks she’ll be able to make demands on Tardy. I hope Bravo drops her like a hot potato.
It will be nice to see her get knocked down a bit, she really thinks she so much more important than she is.
How long before they’ll (her and Troy) will be scrambling for cash, cause I doubt either of them are savers. I think they spend beyond their means, and reality is going to catch up with them.


----------



## tweegy

Sadly, I highly doubt Kim will see her as the cause of what is happening in her life. She will blame bravo, RHOA, Nene, the cable company, the post man, the brand of her TV. Everything and anything but look at herself.


----------



## Nahreen

I have waited years for Bravo to drop Kim. I hope the day has finally arrived. I have no respect for a woman that let "big pappa" pay for her stuff.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kim is delusional and narcissistic.

Everytime she said 'I didn't say that', everybody including Andy would say 'it's on film... you said it'.  She would sit there looking like boo boo the fool!  When the truth is coming out of another's mouth, she attempts to deflect by talking louder or just cursing for no reason.  She was negative the whole season!  so Bye Wig


----------



## lulilu

During the show last night they showed lots of old clips.  Among others, I couldn't help think how far Kim has come as a result of Bravo -- it paid for plastic surgery and to replace all those shiny synthetic wigs she used to wear.  Looked like doll hair.

(ok, I know that was mean, but she is showing herself to be a very ugly person)


----------



## Prufrock613

DC-Cutie said:


> Kim is delusional and narcissistic.
> 
> Everytime she said 'I didn't say that', everybody including Andy would say 'it's on film... you said it'.  She would sit there looking like boo boo the fool!  When the truth is coming out of another's mouth, she attempts to deflect by talking louder or just cursing for no reason.  She was negative the whole season!  so Bye Wig


I also loved how she let Brielle take the fall for the John Legend tickets- “she wrote the tweet!”

I also love how Brielle is off limits- her child, but when her child tweets negative stuff towards anyone, Kim can’t control that ish, b/c she’s an adult


----------



## Prufrock613

lulilu said:


> During the show last night they showed lots of old clips.  Among others, I couldn't help think how far Kim has come as a result of Bravo -- it paid for plastic surgery and to replace all those shiny synthetic wigs she used to wear.  Looked like doll hair.
> 
> (ok, I know that was mean, but she is showing herself to be a very ugly person)


I just said that about her wigs, on another site.  It was so shiny -you could see your reflection in it!. It looked like my Skipper Barbie from 1981.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

lulilu said:


> During the show last night they showed lots of old clips.  Among others, I couldn't help think how far Kim has come as a result of Bravo -- it paid for plastic surgery and to replace all those shiny synthetic wigs she used to wear.  Looked like doll hair.
> 
> (ok, I know that was mean, but she is showing herself to be a very ugly person)


But yet I think she looked better then compared how she looks now - shiny wig and all. All that plastic surgery ruined her face, her lips are so freaky and the white ash hair extensions that she has today - ugh...


----------



## lulilu

WillstarveforLV said:


> But yet I think she looked better then compared how she looks now - shiny wig and all. All that plastic surgery ruined her face, her lips are so freaky and the white ash hair extensions that she has today - ugh...



I agree she looked better before -- my "how far" she's come really referred to how changed she is.  All that plastic surgery has done her no favors.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Andy is super shady with his question to Kim "so the lips?  what's the end game?"


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Prufrock613 said:


> I just said that about her wigs, on another site.  It was so shiny -you could see your reflection in it!. It looked like my Skipper Barbie from 1981.


LOL!


----------



## lulilu

Prufrock613 said:


> I just said that about her wigs, on another site.  It was so shiny -you could see your reflection in it!. It looked like my Skipper Barbie from 1981.


----------



## Swanky

I'm not sure Bravo money afforded Kim her PS addiction, I think Kroy's NFL bankroll has.
Unfort, her addiction has been handed down to her DD Brielle.


----------



## coconutsboston

Swanky said:


> I'm not sure Bravo money afforded Kim her PS addiction, I think Kroy's NFL bankroll has.
> Unfort, her addiction has been handed down to her DD Brielle.



Ariana has started dabbling, too.


----------



## DC-Cutie

they are all gonna be walking around looking like a school of blowfish


----------



## Nahreen

coconutsboston said:


> Ariana has started dabbling, too.





DC-Cutie said:


> they are all gonna be walking around looking like a school of blowfish



I feel sad they have Kim and others like role models.


----------



## lovesbmw

LVSistinaMM said:


> Thank god. That woman is such trash. Any bets on when she runs out of money since Kroy won’t be paid to be her full time chauffeur?


So True, Who"s paying the bills now.


----------



## Florasun

lulilu said:


> During the show last night they showed lots of old clips.  Among others, I couldn't help think how far Kim has come as a result of Bravo -- it paid for plastic surgery and to replace all those shiny synthetic wigs she used to wear.  Looked like doll hair.
> 
> (ok, I know that was mean, but she is showing herself to be a very ugly person)


They showed Nene, too, and I thought her old face looked better. At least she hasn't gone overboard with it like Kim.


----------



## Longchamp

Did I read somewhere that Kenya is faking her pregnancy?
Whatcha talking about Willis?


----------



## Longchamp

I just read on another site that Kenya is off RHOA for faking her preggers and Phaedra  might be coming back. I might be alone, I would like to see Phaedra return.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Longchamp said:


> I just read on another site that Kenya is off RHOA for faking her preggers and Phaedra  might be coming back. I might be alone, I would like to see Phaedra return.


You gotta be joking!  Kenya better not play around with fertility


----------



## bag-princess

Longchamp said:


> I just read on another site that Kenya is off RHOA for faking her preggers and Phaedra  might be coming back. I might be alone, I would like to see Phaedra return.



Nope you are not alone!! I miss me some Phae!!  And nobody believed Kenya’s pregnancy story anyway!


----------



## tweegy

Longchamp said:


> I just read on another site that Kenya is off RHOA for faking her preggers and Phaedra  might be coming back. I might be alone, I would like to see Phaedra return.



[emoji50] don’t lie!!! 

If that’s true omg I can’t believe she actually did that. She better leave either way how can she show her face around the crew after faking a pregnancy! I don’t think I’d have such second hand embarrassment for anyone. 

But I always remember when nene said in the reunion when they called for champagne ‘ain’t you pregnant’

I actually don’t miss phakedra after she just can’t own up to her stuff... 

Oh! Off to google I go


----------



## Tivo

Longchamp said:


> I just read on another site that Kenya is off RHOA for faking her preggers and Phaedra  might be coming back. I might be alone, I would like to see Phaedra return.


----------



## blkbarbie310

If Kenya is faking her pregnancy...that's pretty despicable. But I would not be surprised. She seemed unprepared to answer any questions related to her pregnancy at the reunion which made me think she lied on the spot and was making it up as she went along.
I've noticed in her IG stories and live postings that she never shows herself from the waist down. She should have a nice baby bump by now which would shut down all of these rumors quickly.
But I'll wait......3 things that cannot be hidden: the sun, moon and TRUTH!


----------



## tweegy

blkbarbie310 said:


> If Kenya is faking her pregnancy...that's pretty despicable. But I would not be surprised. She seemed unprepared to answer any questions related to her pregnancy at the reunion which made me think she lied on the spot and was making it up as she went along.
> I've noticed in her IG stories and live postings that she never shows herself from the waist down. She should have a nice baby bump by now which would shut down all of these rumors quickly.
> But I'll wait......3 things that cannot be hidden: the sun, moon and TRUTH!


I agree.. I like Kenya, but if she's faking this pregnancy that's a huge line she crossed. Especially when she has been so vocal in the past on the other ladies when they lied and faked stuff. She would get the biggest 'L'


----------



## DC-Cutie

blkbarbie310 said:


> If Kenya is faking her pregnancy...that's pretty despicable. But I would not be surprised. She seemed unprepared to answer any questions related to her pregnancy at the reunion which made me think she lied on the spot and was making it up as she went along.
> I've noticed in her IG stories and live postings that she never shows herself from the waist down. She should have a nice baby bump by now which would shut down all of these rumors quickly.
> But I'll wait......3 things that cannot be hidden: the sun, moon and TRUTH!


I found her revealing that she was pregnant to be so odd.  Especially after she wanted her privacy when she got married.  Andy didn't even ask if she was pregnant, she just blurted it out.  Now we are months down the line and not a bump in sight.

Her whole marriage seems strange too.  How do you NOT meet the parents, except on FaceTime.  Also, she said the parents didn't attend because they 'were on a cruise or something'.  Uhhh... can't you change the date?  It's not like they sent out formal wedding invites, since it seemed rushed.  For a woman to be getting married for the first time, you'd think she would want all of the parental units there.  She seemed close to her father, he wasn't there.  He seems close to his parents, they weren't there.

Strange all around...


----------



## bag-princess

https://bet.us/2Hc0tJ1




Kenya Moore's demotion from the Real Housewives of Atlanta isn't the only loss she's suffered recently. It is now being reported that she made the decision to shut down her business for good.


According to Radar Online, papers obtained from the Georgia Secretary of State Corporations Division confirm that the reality star's production company, Moore Vision Media, INC, has officially closed its doors.

"Shooting starts in two weeks and Kenya will not hold a peach," an insider told the publication. "Execs aren't even sure if Kenya will be a 'friend' on the show. She's been fired as a full-time housewife. She just hasn't delivered anything that people want to watch. So she's out."


----------



## Bagisa

According the article, her business dissolved 3.5 yrs ago. It’s a stretch to connect it to her departure from RHOA.


----------



## Bentley1

Wow so she was legit fired. So the faux marriage and pregnancy weren't enough for the producers I see. She tried but just wasn't good enough. Well, good riddance. Pretty embarrassing after all the posturing she's done with being claiming to be the "star" of the show.


----------



## Mrs.Z

I felt like every scene Kenya was in was seriously the worst acting EVER.....fake!


----------



## tweegy

Someone either in an article or twitter pointed out that it is rather unfair that Kenya was fired for the stuff when the other ladies have done worse and stayed on.. Kim had a imaginary millionaire boyfriend for seasons on end ... it’s a bit of a double standard.. I will really not like Kenya for faking a pregnancy but I do agree it’s a double standard.


----------



## blkbarbie310

None of them really have a story line except Kandi with her business and family dynamics. I agree with the demotion - Kenya doesn't really bring anything especially now that Phaedra is gone. She should really thank Apollo (although what he did was disgusting)... because those dynamics kept her on as long as it did.


----------



## tweegy

blkbarbie310 said:


> None of them really have a story line except Kandi with her business and family dynamics. I agree with the demotion - Kenya doesn't really bring anything especially now that Phaedra is gone. She should really thank Apollo (although what he did was disgusting)... because those dynamics kept her on as long as it did.



Truth Kandi is the only one popping... 

What the hell is cynthia doing on for so long is insane!


----------



## bag-princess

blkbarbie310 said:


> *None of them really have a story line except Kandi with her business and family dynamics.* I agree with the demotion - Kenya doesn't really bring anything especially now that Phaedra is gone. She should really thank Apollo (although what he did was disgusting)... because those dynamics kept her on as long as it did.



it may be real story but it is boring AF!!!  ain't nobody tuning in to see MJ and her cronny sisters twist kandi out of her money!  or watch her come up with plan/idea #1005 and some made up job so she can keep todd tied to her apron strings in atlanta!  kandi is doing nothing and for the life of me i just don't understand why she still is on the show.  unlike the others she doesn't need the money and has several other biz's to keep her busy!


----------



## tweegy

Oooooohhh Kenya pops out receipts!!!! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Bentley1

Is that a prosthetic belly a la the Beyoncé one that folded when she bent over to sit? Lol


----------



## tweegy

Bentley1 said:


> Is that a prosthetic belly a la the Beyoncé one that folded when she bent over to sit? Lol



I was waiting for someone to say that lmao!!! I can’t  be the messy person all the time [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## AECornell

tweegy said:


> I was waiting for someone to say that lmao!!! I can’t  be the messy person all the time [emoji23][emoji23]



Ha right?! Because if you say someone is “old” again you’re going to be in trouble [emoji38]


----------



## tweegy

AECornell said:


> Ha right?! Because if you say someone is “old” again you’re going to be in trouble [emoji38]









Yep, pretty sure my neighbors heard me laughing!!!! LMAO!!!
Aye!  I plead the fifth! Even tho where I am we don't have the 5th LOL


----------



## Prufrock613

Given her record for being fake and messy, I need to see a Special Bravo Episode: Kenya Gives Birth.  
I need to see baby come out and twirl!


----------



## tweegy

Prufrock613 said:


> Given her record for being fake and messy, I need to see a Special Bravo Episode: Kenya Gives Birth.
> I need to see baby come out and twirl!



Like a kourtney kardashian birth when she was having mason! You know folks may even question that if it happened [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## blkbarbie310

I still cannot get over seeing Kourtney reaching down and pulling her baby out!


----------



## DC-Cutie

blkbarbie310 said:


> I still cannot get over seeing Kourtney reaching down and pulling her baby out!


She pulled that baby out like she was taking grocery out of the shopping bag... nothing to it!


----------



## AECornell

I just had my second baby and I can’t imagine reaching down there and pulling him out!!


----------



## Bentley1

tweegy said:


> I was waiting for someone to say that lmao!!! I can’t  be the messy person all the time [emoji23][emoji23]


I had to!


----------



## Bentley1

AECornell said:


> I just had my second baby and I can’t imagine reaching down there and pulling him out!!


Right?? There is noooo way I could have done it. My nurse kept asking me if I wanted her to hold a mirror down there while the dr was doing her thing so I could watch, NO! I couldn't even look let alone physically bend over and pull my baby out. Can't even imagine!


----------



## TC1

Supposedly Kenya posted her ultrasound


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> Supposedly Kenya posted her ultrasound



She’s working too damn hard to prove she’s pregnant! I don’t believe it. 




Prufrock613 said:


> Given her record for being fake and messy, I need to see a Special Bravo Episode: Kenya Gives Birth.
> I need to see baby come out and twirl!




Exactly!


----------



## tweegy

TC1 said:


> Supposedly Kenya posted her ultrasound



Thing is did she show HER getting it... I just saw her showing the screen and crying in the background soooo...


----------



## jiffer

She doesn't look that big to me considering she should be approaching or already in her 2nd trimester. It looks like she had a big burrito for lunch.


----------



## AECornell

jiffer said:


> She doesn't look that big to me considering she should be approaching or already in her 2nd trimester. It looks like she had a big burrito for lunch.



Most people aren’t very big at the end of the first tri. Even halfway through the second some people don’t show much. Especially if it’s your first or you’re toned.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Greg has been diagnosed with cancer


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Greg has been diagnosed with cancer






So sad!! [emoji22]


----------



## tweegy

Good Lord, Marlo is claiming she got a peach?!


----------



## bag-princess

It's Official: Kenya Moore's Reign On The 'Real Housewives Of Atlanta' Is Over


Bravo released a statement.




After what seems like countless speculations and rumors, it is confirmed that Kenya Moore will not be returning for the 11th season of the Real Housewives of Atlanta and the show's parent network has released a statement about her departure.


According to Radar Online, Bravo has exclusively confirmed to them that Moore's peach was taken away, for good, and she was not given a new contract for the show's next season.


"We look forward to welcoming new housewives and telling new authentic stories for season 11," the network told Radar before confirming that her contract will not be renewed.


The site further reports that Moore's sneaky elopement and her refusal to feature her husband or any details about her marriage on the recently ended season led to her firing.



https://bet.us/2tNBh79


----------



## tweegy

Wow.. that’s such bs that they fired her


----------



## bag-princess

I am so glad she’s gone!! I will probably tune in next season now. I haven’t watched in two years because I couldn’t stand her!


----------



## tweegy

Well Marlo is now in so it’s about to be really dirty now cause you know Marlo has zero chill


----------



## Bentley1

Good riddance I'm happy to see her go. She was so smug about being the star of the show and wrongly assumed she could do no wrong, Bravo & Shady Andy weren't having it lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> "We look forward to welcoming new housewives and telling new authentic stories for season 11," the network told Radar before confirming that her contract will not be renewed.


the shade of it all!!!


----------



## TC1

Of course Kenya posted on her IG that it's "fake news" and she's currently reviewing a contract offer


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> Of course Kenya posted on her IG that it's "fake news" and she's currently reviewing a contract offer




Fake news - from a Bravo issued statement!?  delusional as always!


----------



## coutureinatl

So Apollo's fiance was on Say Yes To The Dress: Atlanta (TLC) on Friday. 1) he is in prison for 4 more years 2) she had a $10,000 budget 3) her 8 year old daughter was so bratty and ran the show

run down with images of all the dresses she tried on http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...yes-dress-four-years-hes-released-prison.html

snarky commentary of the episode  http://tamaratattles.com/2018/07/01/say-yes-to-the-dress-atlanta-with-apollos-future-bride-sherien/


----------



## jiffer

coutureinatl said:


> So Apollo's fiance was on Say Yes To The Dress: Atlanta (TLC) on Friday. 1) he is in prison for 4 more years 2) she had a $10,000 budget 3) her 8 year old daughter was so bratty and ran the show
> 
> run down with images of all the dresses she tried on http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...yes-dress-four-years-hes-released-prison.html
> snarky commentary of the episode  http://tamaratattles.com/2018/07/01/say-yes-to-the-dress-atlanta-with-apollos-future-bride-sherien/



I watched this episode. That little girls needs to be put in her place. His fiancé is delusional if she thinks he will change his ways once he gets out of prison. She is foolish for waiting years for a conman


----------



## bag-princess

Saw this posted July 2 - a grand tour of Inside Chateau Shereé by Open House NYC


----------



## sgj99

I'd love to see this franchise totally recast.  Bravo should find some women who are truly housewives living fabulous lives but doing it while remaining courteous, respectful of others, and showing grace and elegance.  I'm so tired of screaming half-dressed crude women.  I miss the first season or two where they had fun together.  what conflicts they did have were small and settled without screaming matches.

supposedly Kenya and Sheree are out, but Porshe has the mentality of a twelve-year old, Cynthia has no storyline, Nene needs to concentrate on Greg and Kandi is boring.


----------



## bag-princess

sgj99 said:


> I'd love to see this franchise totally recast.  Bravo should find some women who are truly housewives living fabulous lives but doing it while remaining courteous, respectful of others, and showing grace and elegance.  I'm so tired of screaming half-dressed crude women.  I miss the first season or two where they had fun together.  what conflicts they did have were small and settled without screaming matches.
> 
> supposedly Kenya and Sheree are out, but Porshe has the mentality of a twelve-year old, Cynthia has no storyline, Nene needs to concentrate on Greg and Kandi is boring.




i love porsha!!  i would rather deal with her and her "12 year old mentality" as you put it than the back stabbing and name calling that those other so-called "grown women" do!  she is never the one to try and cause trouble but they are always coming for her!   i am soooooo glad that kenya will finally be gone.  i have not watched in two years but i will e tuning back in when the new season starts.


----------



## sgj99

bag-princess said:


> i love porsha!!  i would rather deal with her and her "12 year old mentality" as you put it than the back stabbing and name calling that those other so-called "grown women" do!  she is never the one to try and cause trouble but they are always coming for her!   i am soooooo glad that kenya will finally be gone.  i have not watched in two years but i will e tuning back in when the new season starts.



IMO, Porsha is as messy as the rest of them.


----------



## meluvs2shop

They are all messy. I lost interest in this franchise a long time ago. I liked season 1 and 2 shenanigans. Perhaps even 3. It went south pun intended for me real quick.


----------



## bag-princess

Shereé Whitfield Is Launching a Rug Collection Because This 'Wife Has a "Huge Love for Interior Design"


[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...ection?cid=soc_fb_MostWanted_MostWanted_Celeb


----------



## bag-princess

Kandi Burruss Made A 6-Figure Decision That’s Causing Problems In Her Marriage



Real Housewives of Atlanta star Kandi Burruss has earned the reputation of being all about her bag as she's grown to become one of the most business savy women in the industry. 

With this said, the former Xscape member splurged on an expensive luxury car which she gifted to her daughter for her Sweet 16. One person who reportedly wasn't here for her decision, however, was her husband, Todd Tucker.

Kandi recently took to Instagram to share that she purchased a $100,000 Porsche for Riley's 16th birthday.


However, Radar Online reports that Tucker "hit the roof" after learning the amount she dropped for the gift. He allegedly became so furious that the two "got into a nasty and heated argument."

"Todd was livid Kandi bought Riley such an expensive car and they had a huge fight," an insider close to the couple shared with the site.


The source further added that Tucker felt the car was too flashy and pricey for the teenager's very first vehicle and suggested something a bit more affordable.

"Todd told Kandi she's spoiling Riley and preferred she get a Honda Civic as her first car," the insider continued. "Kandi basically told Todd to mind his own damn business and that it's her own money that she's using to spoil her daughter."



A Honda Civic!!!!??[emoji15]





https://www.bet.com/celebrities/new...wood__FBPAGE__Link_1736235969&linkId=55921555


----------



## Wamgurl

Apparently, Kenya is coming back and will be back on the show.  I smell a big publicity stunt to garner interest.  Lordy, we fall for the lies every time!


----------



## lulilu

Wamgurl said:


> Apparently, Kenya is coming back and will be back on the show.  I smell a big publicity stunt to garner interest.  Lordy, we fall for the lies every time!



Where did you hear that?  Interesting.


----------



## lulilu

bag-princess said:


> Kandi Burruss Made A 6-Figure Decision That’s Causing Problems In Her Marriage
> Real Housewives of Atlanta star Kandi Burruss has earned the reputation of being all about her bag as she's grown to become one of the most business savy women in the industry.
> With this said, the former Xscape member splurged on an expensive luxury car which she gifted to her daughter for her Sweet 16. One person who reportedly wasn't here for her decision, however, was her husband, Todd Tucker.
> Kandi recently took to Instagram to share that she purchased a $100,000 Porsche for Riley's 16th birthday.
> However, Radar Online reports that Tucker "hit the roof" after learning the amount she dropped for the gift. He allegedly became so furious that the two "got into a nasty and heated argument."
> "Todd was livid Kandi bought Riley such an expensive car and they had a huge fight," an insider close to the couple shared with the site.
> The source further added that Tucker felt the car was too flashy and pricey for the teenager's very first vehicle and suggested something a bit more affordable.
> "Todd told Kandi she's spoiling Riley and preferred she get a Honda Civic as her first car," the insider continued. "Kandi basically told Todd to mind his own damn business and that it's her own money that she's using to spoil her daughter."
> A Honda Civic!!!!??[emoji15]
> https://www.bet.com/celebrities/news/2018/08/23/kandi-burruss-made-six-figure-decision-causing-problems-marriage.html?cq_ck=1535033555647&cid=Real Husbands of Hollywood__FBPAGE__Link_1736235969&linkId=55921555



I agree with Todd.  I was very surprised when I saw that Kandi had done that.  She is usually so smart with her money.


----------



## bag-princess

lulilu said:


> I agree with Todd.  I was very surprised when I saw that Kandi had done that.  She is usually so smart with her money.




we all know she spoils Riley - and has said that herself - but i just can't see spending that kind of money on a 16 year olds first car!  and yes of course she can do exactly what she wants with her money.


----------



## bag-princess

Wamgurl said:


> Apparently, Kenya is coming back and will be back on the show.  I smell a big publicity stunt to garner interest.  Lordy, we fall for the lies every time!




i stopped watching the show 3 years ago and was thinking of tuning back in now that kenya was gone.   if this is indeed true - i will continue to not watch it.


----------



## rockhollow

bag-princess said:


> Kandi Burruss Made A 6-Figure Decision That’s Causing Problems In Her Marriage
> 
> 
> 
> Real Housewives of Atlanta star Kandi Burruss has earned the reputation of being all about her bag as she's grown to become one of the most business savy women in the industry.
> 
> With this said, the former Xscape member splurged on an expensive luxury car which she gifted to her daughter for her Sweet 16. One person who reportedly wasn't here for her decision, however, was her husband, Todd Tucker.
> 
> Kandi recently took to Instagram to share that she purchased a $100,000 Porsche for Riley's 16th birthday.
> 
> 
> However, Radar Online reports that Tucker "hit the roof" after learning the amount she dropped for the gift. He allegedly became so furious that the two "got into a nasty and heated argument."
> 
> "Todd was livid Kandi bought Riley such an expensive car and they had a huge fight," an insider close to the couple shared with the site.
> 
> 
> The source further added that Tucker felt the car was too flashy and pricey for the teenager's very first vehicle and suggested something a bit more affordable.
> 
> "Todd told Kandi she's spoiling Riley and preferred she get a Honda Civic as her first car," the insider continued. "Kandi basically told Todd to mind his own damn business and that it's her own money that she's using to spoil her daughter."
> 
> 
> 
> A Honda Civic!!!!??[emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bet.com/celebrities/news/2018/08/23/kandi-burruss-made-six-figure-decision-causing-problems-marriage.html?cq_ck=1535033555647&cid=Real Husbands of Hollywood__FBPAGE__Link_1736235969&linkId=55921555




I think it's all relative - Kand is rich enough that dropping that kind of money for a car is not that big of a deal.
And for what we get to see of Riley, she seems a really good kid.
If the rest of the family drive around in very expensive cars, why would they want Riley in a Honda?


----------



## lulilu

rockhollow said:


> I think it's all relative - Kand is rich enough that dropping that kind of money for a car is not that big of a deal.
> And for what we get to see of Riley, she seems a really good kid.
> If the rest of the family drive around in very expensive cars, why would they want Riley in a Honda?



I don't think it needs to be a Honda.  If she wants an expensive car, I'd pick a safer one, like an SUV.  IDK, I've read that at 16 kids aren't really mature enough to drive safely, deal with accidents, deal with traffic issues.  I think a big engine car like that is a mistake.  But maybe she'll just drive it around the suburbs.


----------



## bag-princess

rockhollow said:


> I think it's all relative - Kand is rich enough that dropping that kind of money for a car is not that big of a deal.
> And for what we get to see of Riley, she seems a really good kid.
> If the rest of the family drive around in very expensive cars, why would they want Riley in a Honda?



yes it is all relative to kandi and her long money - but just because you can doesn't mean you should.  especially for a 16 year old.  i could see if she bought her that in a few years after she has graduated from law school.  and as i said - nobody would expect to see riley rolling in a honda civic!  i still can't get over Todd suggesting that.  i wonder if that is what he bought/plans to buy for his daughter!


----------



## bag-princess

lulilu said:


> I don't think it needs to be a Honda. * If she wants an expensive car, I'd pick a safer one, like an SUV. * IDK, I've read that at 16 kids aren't really mature enough to drive safely, deal with accidents, deal with traffic issues.  I think a big engine car like that is a mistake*.*  But maybe she'll just drive it around the suburbs.




i am sure she will be driving it back and forth to school.  wherever that may be. my son wanted a jeep at that age - and all i could think about was him talking about being able to take of the doors and ride around without them!    nope!  not going to happen.  he is 21 now and working and still wants a jeep so if that is what he wants to buy then so be it.


----------



## Tivo

*"Kandi basically told Todd to mind his own damn business and that it's her own money that she's using to spoil her daughter."*

I know that’s right!


----------



## rockhollow

bag-princess said:


> yes it is all relative to kandi and her long money - but just because you can doesn't mean you should.  especially for a 16 year old.  i could see if she bought her that in a few years after she has graduated from law school.  and as i said - nobody would expect to see riley rolling in a honda civic!  i still can't get over Todd suggesting that.  i wonder if that is what he bought/plans to buy for his daughter!



Didn't Kandi buy Todd some fancy car awhile back for their anniversary or his birthday? Kandi likes flashing her cash, so she'd want the daughter in something flash.





lulilu said:


> I don't think it needs to be a Honda.  If she wants an expensive car, I'd pick a safer one, like an SUV.  IDK, I've read that at 16 kids aren't really mature enough to drive safely, deal with accidents, deal with traffic issues.  I think a big engine car like that is a mistake.  But maybe she'll just drive it around the suburbs.



ok, yes I agree, but maybe it was a Porsche SUV. She doesn't need a big engine car, I fully agree that new drivers, especially 16 years old, are not always the wisest with driving.


----------



## bag-princess

Tivo said:


> *"Kandi basically told Todd to mind his own damn business and that it's her own money that she's using to spoil her daughter."*
> 
> I know that’s right!




 

i wonder what MJ had to say!  for some reason she and todd always make me think that as long as kandi is throwing money at them/buying them $$$ things that is fine.  when they see money being spent on others - that is a problem.   i would have loved to see that convo between her and todd.  kandi don't play when it comes to riley and he's been around long enough to know that and keep his mouth shut unless asked.


----------



## sgj99

lulilu said:


> I don't think it needs to be a Honda.  If she wants an expensive car, I'd pick a safer one, like an SUV.  IDK, I've read that at 16 kids aren't really mature enough to drive safely, deal with accidents, deal with traffic issues.  I think a big engine car like that is a mistake.  But maybe she'll just drive it around the suburbs.



get her a Range Rover if you want a car that screams expensive but is "safe" for a 16 year old to drive.  I know of someone who bought their 16 year old a Mustang GT for her birthday.  Six months after having it she slammed it into a tree driving way too fast and was killed.  The second daughter was gifted a Ford Explorer.


----------



## bag-princess

sgj99 said:


> get her a Range Rover if you want a car that screams expensive but is "safe" for a 16 year old to drive.  I know of someone who bought their 16 year old a Mustang GT for her birthday.  Six months after having it she slammed it into a tree driving way too fast and was killed.  The second daughter was gifted a Ford Explorer.




ITA about that choice!   Those poor parents have to live with that now.


----------



## lulilu

sgj99 said:


> get her a Range Rover if you want a car that screams expensive but is "safe" for a 16 year old to drive.  I know of someone who bought their 16 year old a Mustang GT for her birthday.  Six months after having it she slammed it into a tree driving way too fast and was killed.  The second daughter was gifted a Ford Explorer.





bag-princess said:


> ITA about that choice!   Those poor parents have to live with that now.



Truly my biggest fear when my kids were young.  My next door neighbor lost one of their sons this way.  I know some people think it was mean, but I didn't let them drive until they were almost 18.


----------



## bag-princess

lulilu said:


> Truly my biggest fear when my kids were young.  My next door neighbor lost one of their sons this way.  I know some people think it was mean, but I didn't let them drive until they were almost 18.




I understand your fears! My son is 21 and has only been driving 2 years! He was in no hurry and I was not going to push him to do it because of the accidents kids his age have.  I waited until he felt he was ready!


----------



## AECornell

Who IS this? [emoji19] Nene...


----------



## Gal4Dior

AECornell said:


> Who IS this? [emoji19] Nene...
> View attachment 4181858



Photoshop overdrive...otherwise it’s more plastic surgery she doesn’t need.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nene worked that blur tool just a wee bit too much


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Oh Nene....

Anyway, I hope Gregg has been doing well.


----------



## Tivo

DC-Cutie said:


> Nene worked that blur tool just a wee bit too much


Why do people never see how horrible this looks before posting?


----------



## tweegy

lulilu said:


> I don't think it needs to be a Honda.  If she wants an expensive car, I'd pick a safer one, like an SUV.  IDK, I've read that at 16 kids aren't really mature enough to drive safely, deal with accidents, deal with traffic issues.  I think a big engine car like that is a mistake.  But maybe she'll just drive it around the suburbs.



Correct.. at 16 new to driving and your first car is a sports car equals disaster.. you can’t gauge stuff properly and handle the level of speed on a high powered car.. I’ve seen so many accidents here where parents buys their kids bmws and the latest Benz that their kids are not mature enough to handle and end tragic. Hence why I agree with Todd maybe the car he suggested was taken out of context and meant a more practical car. But yeh... it’s her money and she can do what she wants and Riley seems like a level headed enough kid so... could go either way


----------



## Longchamp

Just watched celebrity Match Game.  Eva Marcille spilled the tea that she is on a "Reality show". 
I didn't recognize her at first on the game show. I remember when she won America's Top Model.


----------



## coutureinatl

Ummmm, Porsha's pregnant
https://people.com/parents/rhoas-porsha-williams-pregnant-expecting-baby-after-miscarriage/


----------



## bag-princess

Yes it’s been all over the ‘net since the weekend!


----------



## bag-princess

Kim Zolciak has photoshoped a picture of her four-year-old daughter Kaia Biermann to make her nose look smaller and her bottom appear bigger.

Kim’s daughter, Brielle Biermann, 21, had posted the original photo, then 40-year-old Kim posted the same picture on her instagram page which shows her 4-year-old daughter Kaia Biermann with a bigger bottom and shaved nose – you can see the curve on the wall underneath Kaia’s jean shorts. This is blatant and obvious photoshop.

A while ago someone had commented under one of the pictures we posted of Kim, “Save the baby,” it’s too late.







http://realitywives.net/blogs/kim-zolciak-photoshop-4-year-old-daughters-pic/


----------



## TC1

Wow. Kim is pure trash.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Meanwhile, other mom's are doing the MOST to advocate for the their daughters to appreciate, approve and love themselves, just as they are.


----------



## Mrs.Z

There is an IG account dedicated to posting the original pics that Kim then photoshops and it’s crazy.....of course no way to know if this account also photoshops but we know Kim definitely does


----------



## TC1

Kim turned off the comments on that pic..people were going crazy calling her out


----------



## bag-princess

Porsha’s 17 carat engagement ring! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## bag-princess




----------



## Mrs.Z

17 carats of what?


----------



## Prufrock613

Mrs.Z said:


> 17 carats of what?


Oh, I needed that today!  Thank you for the laugh


----------



## bag-princess

Mrs.Z said:


> 17 carats of what?


----------



## Tivo

bag-princess said:


> Porsha’s 17 carat engagement ring! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4209630


I mean he can’t even get a front-facing picture???
Poor dude is just an accessory for the photo spread.


----------



## bag-princess

Tivo said:


> I mean he can’t even get a front-facing picture???
> Poor dude is just an accessory for the photo spread.




It’s all about that ring!! He has plenty of other photo’s with his face in full view. [emoji1365]


----------



## Ginger Tea

17 carats of Diamonique


----------



## Prufrock613

I feel like I *just* watched the reunion for this franchise.  I’m not sure if I can watch another season, already.


----------



## Prufrock613

So, it finally happened- Kenya had her baby.  The following is from Reality Tea.  https://www.realitytea.com/2018/11/04/kenya-moore-gives-birth-to-a-baby-girl/

Baby Daly has arrived! *Kenya Moore* and her husband, *Marc Daly*, welcomed a daughter this morning, November 4th! They’ve named their baby girl Brooklyn Doris.

The former *Real Housewives of Atlanta* star first hinted that she might be pregnant during the taping of the reunion episodes earlier this year. At the time she played a little coy, but finally fessed up that she was indeed expecting a baby.


Brooklyn weighed in at 5 lbs, 12 oz. and arrived just after 9 am. Kenya shared with People magazine how they arrived at their daughter’s name. “Brooklyn because that’s where we met and fell in love, and Doris after my grandmother who passed away last year and who raised me.”

Kenya had opened up earlier this week about her pregnancy complications and was diagnosed with preeclampsia which meant baby Brooklyn had to be delivered early. *Kenya* had shared a photo from the hospital last night, letting fans know that it was go time!

Congratulations to *Kenya* and *Marc* on the arrival of their baby girl! We can’t wait for her social media debut – hopefully soon!


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> View attachment 4209634


 I heard that guy was a shady business person.


----------



## Prufrock613

uhpharm01 said:


> I heard that guy was a shady business person.


It wouldn’t surprise me...Porsha doesn’t have the best taste in men.


----------



## uhpharm01

*Pregnant Porsha Williams Is Hospitalized for ‘Extreme Pain’*
https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrit...orsha-williams-hopsitalized-for-extreme-pain/
There for her friend. Just hours after _Real Housewives of Atlanta_ star *Kenya Moore* gave birth, *NeNe Leakes* revealed that their pregnant costar, *Porsha Williams*, is in the hospital.

Leakes posted a photo of an arm with an IV on top of a hospital blanket to Instagram on Sunday, November 4. “Send some prayers and good vibes to our Tink Tink @porsha4real Opens a New Window.  today,” she wrote, adding the hashtags, “#goodvibesonly #babyPJisdoingfine#aunteenene #babyboom #RHOA11”


A source told _Us Weekly_ that the _Dish Nation_ host, who isn’t due to give birth for two months, was “experiencing extreme pain” due to fibroid complications. The insider also confirmed that the baby is doing “fine.”

Williams, 37, who is expecting her first child with fiancé *Dennis McKinley*, revealed at a gender reveal party on October 27 that they are having a girl who she referred to as PJ.

Meanwhile, Moore, 47, welcomed a daughter named Brooklyn Doris Daly with husband *Marc Daly* earlier on Sunday.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Thanks for posting Prufrock613.  Kenya looks great post baby delivery.


----------



## rockhollow

It was nice to see the Atlanta ladies back  - and not missing Shree or Kenya, but wonder if the show will be a bit flat with the cast they have. Are all the ladies going to get on this season?

I hope things work out for Porsche and her new man, what little we saw of them, they looked good together, and especially with a baby on the way.
I hope we've seen the last of Porsche and Kandi going at it over the 'dungeon/rape stuff.

Marla must just be a friend again this season, and she usually brings on the drama, and likes to stir the pot.


----------



## bag-princess

rockhollow said:


> It was nice to see the Atlanta ladies back  - and not missing Shree or Kenya, but wonder if the show will be a bit flat with the cast they have. Are all the ladies going to get on this season?
> 
> I hope things work out for Porsche and her new man, what little we saw of them, they looked good together, and especially with a baby on the way.
> I hope we've seen the last of Porsche and Kandi going at it over the 'dungeon/rape stuff.
> 
> Marla must just be a friend again this season, and she usually brings on the drama, and likes to stir the pot.




Kandi still throwing shade at Porsha because of what Todd said several seasons ago about smashing her if he could! Kandi is the one that won’t let it go so if we see anything between them it will be her doing! She’s already talking about spilling tea on Porsha’s fiance!  She won’t leave the girl alone! Just as miserable as MJ!


----------



## jiffer

Nene is on WWHL and she looks good. I love her hair. It really softens her face.


----------



## bag-princess

http://realitywives.net/blogs/kenya-moore-hit-with-150000-tax-lien-weeks-before-giving-birth/


----------



## starrynite_87

bag-princess said:


> http://realitywives.net/blogs/kenya-moore-hit-with-150000-tax-lien-weeks-before-giving-birth/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4247392



How does one go about refusing to pay their taxes..I make sure the IRS gets their money first.


----------



## Prufrock613

starrynite_87 said:


> How does one go about refusing to pay their taxes..I make sure the IRS gets their money first.


IKR?  On Married to Medicine, Eugene and Toya hadn’t paid them in 2 years?!   Who does that?


----------



## Prufrock613

I understand Kandi’s dilemma about the embryos on ice, but she is far too busy to be having more children(let alone twins).


----------



## DC-Cutie

I’m not feeling ‘genuine relationship’ with Cynthia and her man


----------



## purseinsanity

Ginger Tea said:


> 17 carats of Diamonique


LOLOLOLOL!!!!


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> I’m not feeling ‘genuine relationship’ with Cynthia and her man




he is just playing his role for that check!  i wish i had a link to the meme someone made of the two of them and the very awkward and very funny kiss they did in the car!  i was weak after watching it.  they are so NOT in love!


----------



## Ceeyahd

bag-princess said:


> he is just playing his role for that check!  i wish i had a link to the meme someone made of the two of them and the very awkward and very funny kiss they did in the car!  i was weak after watching it.  they are so NOT in love!



Isn't the awkward kiss Cynthia's guy from last season... I think this is a new/different guy.


----------



## bag-princess

Ceeyahd said:


> Isn't the awkward kiss Cynthia's guy from last season... I think this is a new/different guy.





Well damn! I have no idea but you may be right since I stopped watching for a couple of years because I despised Kenya! They are still showing the meme but I guess because of how ridiculous she looked. [emoji1]


----------



## TC1

Porsha's new man is icky. LOL at her being a Vegan lasting a whole hot minute
Nene's new store is so tacky with all the fake beach style Birkin's


----------



## Ceeyahd

TC1 said:


> Porsha's new man is icky. LOL at her being a Vegan lasting a whole hot minute
> Nene's new store is so tacky with all the fake beach style Birkin's


Porsha's new man isn't attractive, yet just squeales with delight over him, and/or his wallet. Kandi has info on him, wondering about that. Who goes ring shopping without being actually engaged to be married.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Ceeyahd said:


> Porsha's new man isn't attractive, yet just squeales with delight over him, and/or his wallet. Kandi has info on him, wondering about that. Who goes ring shopping without being actually engaged to be married.



She’s squealing and looking the other way for his wallet, for sure. She getting horny for dollar signs. Lol


----------



## bag-princess

Ceeyahd said:


> Porsha's new man isn't attractive, yet just squeales with delight over him, and/or his wallet. Kandi has info on him, wondering about that. Who goes ring shopping without being actually engaged to be married.



But they are engaged to be married.


----------



## Prufrock613

Ceeyahd said:


> Porsha's new man isn't attractive, yet just squeales with delight over him, and/or his wallet. Kandi has info on him, wondering about that. Who goes ring shopping without being actually engaged to be married.


She should have just paid for a sperm donor.


----------



## Ceeyahd

bag-princess said:


> But they are engaged to be married.



They're now, but I don't think so when they filmed, and Kandi commented to Porsha to not be so verbally eager for a proposal toward her new BF on the episode.


----------



## bag-princess

Ceeyahd said:


> They're now, but I don't think so when they filmed, and Kandi commented to Porsha to not be so verbally eager for a proposal toward her new BF on the episode.




Kandi!!!   [emoji1] nobody should ever listen to her - especially Porsha! We all know she doesn’t like her because Todd does and anything she tells her is thinly veiled shade!   she runs down men and buys them.


----------



## Ceeyahd

bag-princess said:


> Kandi!!!   [emoji1] nobody should ever listen to her - especially Porsha! We all know she doesn’t like her because Todd does and anything she tells her is thinly veiled shade!   she runs down men and buys them.


Lol. I'm not saying it's anything valid, just wondering what the info is.


----------



## bag-princess

Ceeyahd said:


> Lol. I'm not saying it's anything valid, just wondering what the info is.



[emoji16] she needs to do as my grandmother used to say “piss or get off the pot!”  Stop saying she has a something to tell like a 5th grader!


----------



## hellosunshine

TC1 said:


> Porsha's new man is icky. LOL at her being a Vegan lasting a whole hot minute
> Nene's new store is so tacky with all the fake beach style Birkin's



Even more hilarious is the fact that she called herself a "baby vegan"..whatever that means lol


----------



## Ginger Tea

Cynthia appeared on Steve Harvey with boyfriend. Harvey introduced them. Beau said he’s serious about Cynthia. Harvey took credit for introducing them and they’re still together a year later. 

Had to change the channel. Much ado about nothing.


----------



## StylishMD

Watching Gregg is truly breaking my heart
Disappointed that they (at least in this episode) will not pursue treatment
As a doctor I see this far too often in the AA community a resistance to getting a screening colonoscopy and so colon cancer and breast cancer for that matter is caoght far too late
PLEASE get your recommended screenings


----------



## TC1

A Bailey- que in her 51 Cynt bodysuit with a #CHill for her IG posts with her bf?..Geez Miss Bailey


----------



## swags

What about the new lady's so called open marriage (several years ago) but she wasn't allowed to sleep with other men, just women. The legend, however was allowed to sleep with all the women he wanted.


----------



## Prufrock613

Something is fishy.  A 200lb woman, age 47, looks like this after a 3 hr c-section, 3 weeks later?!?  
Girl- just stop.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Prufrock613 said:


> Something is fishy.  A 200lb woman, age 47, looks like this after a 3 hr c-section, 3 weeks later?!?
> Girl- just stop.



Omg, I don’t watch the show anymore but if Kenya’s whole life was a hoax I would not be surprised.


----------



## bag-princess

Prufrock613 said:


> Something is fishy.  A 200lb woman, age 47, looks like this after a 3 hr c-section, 3 weeks later?!?
> Girl- just stop.





Giiiiiirrrrll!!! And her little minions commenting about how she was in fabulous shape before!! [emoji849] nope!


----------



## Prufrock613

bag-princess said:


> Giiiiiirrrrll!!! And her little minions commenting about how she was in fabulous shape before!! [emoji849] nope!


I’m just disgusted that she is so pro woman and would post trash like this.  Even if fluid retention is 50% of your body weight, you may drop it quickly (I lost 30lbs in 6 weeks BFing), but I looked like an deflated balloon...and I was 10 yrs younger than Kenya and in better shape (I had a C-section) and physical workouts are usually advised against, until at least 9-12 weeks.


----------



## Prufrock613

bag-princess said:


> Giiiiiirrrrll!!! And her little minions commenting about how she was in fabulous shape before!! [emoji849] nope!


Have you seen the Tamara Tattles comments?  They are losing their mind, that the head minion is questioning all of it


----------



## bag-princess

Prufrock613 said:


> Have you seen the Tamara Tattles comments?  They are losing their mind, that the head minion is questioning all of it




i saw someone mention this!!


----------



## bag-princess

Kim's mini-me!  she must be so proud of her!   uh no sweetie - thank your plastic surgeon!



*Brielle Biermann's Super Sexy Photo Shoot: "I Just Wanna Thank God for This Body" *



Brielle Biermann is proud of her *natural assets*.The _Don't Be Tardy_ daughter has been known to steam up our feeds with sexy snaps that show off her figure. And yes, she knows she's #blessed to have such a beautiful bod.

On December 16, Brielle let her gratitude be known with a sexy selfie. Posing with her hand on her hip in a low-cut, lacy black bustier, the Atlanta beauty wrote: "On this Sunday, I just wanna thank God for this body." The photo also showed off Brielle's flowing mermaid locks, and her pout was glossed in a pretty shade of pink.









http://www.bravotv.com/dont-be-tard...rU4GB5wExRXqX7i-hzcXFaCNzF229TCCdCnH9UQMFDlvc


----------



## TC1

There's nothing left on that young girls body that hasn't been touched by a scalpel. So sad that her mom taught her this distorted view of pride and fame.


----------



## bag-princess

Lawd!! Look at those lips!!


----------



## TC1

Looks like a baboon's behind!


----------



## Tivo

Does the initial swelling of lip injections go down?


----------



## junqueprincess

Thank god for Troy... tick tock the money is running out!


----------



## TC1

Kroy will do wahtever Kim tells him to, to keep the coins rolling in. He looks like a wax figure these days too.


----------



## TinksDelite

Someone got 'new' lips for Christmas!!



bag-princess said:


> Lawd!! Look at those lips!!


----------



## Ginger Tea

They look like the result of an allergic reaction. Moronic. Fish lips.


----------



## swags

They replayed RHOA season 1 recently and I was reminded of how obnoxious Kim was constantly smoking and saying she wanted to sing. I have no idea why the family has a reality show. They seem like awful people.


----------



## TC1

swags said:


> They replayed RHOA season 1 recently and I was reminded of how obnoxious Kim was constantly smoking and saying she wanted to sing. I have no idea why the family has a reality show. They seem like awful people.


Ahhh, S1 with Kim's Party City wigs


----------



## Prufrock613

TC1 said:


> Ahhh, S1 with Kim's Party City wigs


She’s lucky she didn’t go up in flames, when she lit a ciggie so close to that monstrous shiny wig


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> They replayed RHOA season 1 recently and I was reminded of how obnoxious Kim was constantly smoking and saying she wanted to sing. I have no idea why the family has a reality show. They seem like awful people.



And she looks nothing like she did back then - is that really her!!


----------



## TC1

Nene commenting on how much weight Porsha has gained and that she's better be telling people she's pregnant. Sooo she tells them all she's "halfway through her first trimester"..Uhhh, 6 weeks pregnant?


----------



## bussbuss

Am so over Candy though....with her sending her minions to do her dirty work all the time...then acting all innocent....so cowardly


----------



## bag-princess

bussbuss said:


> Am so over Candy though....with her sending her minions to do her dirty work all the time...then acting all innocent....so cowardly



Exactly!! She’s so dang jealous of Porsha it is pathetic! She sends them to do her dirty work and she keeps her hands clean by saying she can’t control them! That’s exactly what she does though.


----------



## sgj99

I wish Marlo would go away ... I can't stand her.


----------



## bussbuss

bag-princess said:


> Exactly!! She’s so dang jealous of Porsha it is pathetic! She sends them to do her dirty work and she keeps her hands clean by saying she can’t control them! That’s exactly what she does though.


I have said it through all the seasons that she is just a terrible person all round and even her escape show was very telling...SMH


----------



## Tivo

Kandi does have a “hater” streak. But is always crying.


----------



## rockhollow

what was that meeting about anyways - did Kandi call all her minions together just to discuss Porsha being kicked out of the party? She just wanted to badmouth her. Glad to hear them try and blame it on Porshe drinking too much, just made they look all the more foolish.
I also believe that Kandi is jealous of Porshe.

Cynthia is just such a dork - she was so silly with love about her boo coming for a visit. Even when she tries to be cool and sexy, it just makes you laugh.

Sure didn't like seeing the  creep Peter. Typical good friend Nene to have his over to her house, I'm sure Nene would says it was all for Greg having him over.
And then Nene trying to pump Peter to say something controversial about Cynthia.


----------



## lareina507

I recently started watching the show again, after maybe a 5-yr break or so. I really liked Porsche’s therapy session with Dr. Sherri and her subsequent conversation with Dennis. She has grown especially considering the flashback to her first marriage. I’m glad (and a little surprised) that she still addressed her bf texting his ex and didn’t let the Kandi situation distract her from addressing him and at the very least she stayed firm during her convo with him.


----------



## rockhollow

wow, I had no idea that Greg has some many other children - are they all from the same mom, or is there an assortment of baby mamas.

It was too painful to watch the scenes with Greg and Nene.  I can see both sides, I don't blame Greg for being short tempered and winey, but then I know it can't be easy on Nene  being the caretaker either. It can't be easy to absorb all the frustration from Greg. I just can' see a good ending to this, and wish they would take it off the show.
The housewife shows are not the place for real serious heartache.


----------



## rockhollow

I'm really not liking Kandi this season. She's not coming off as a very nice person at all.


----------



## TC1

Kandi is going to be on Celebrity Big Brother. Starting this Sunday.


----------



## Ceeyahd

rockhollow said:


> wow, I had no idea that Greg has some many other children - are they all from the same mom, or is there an assortment of baby mamas.
> 
> It was too painful to watch the scenes with Greg and Nene.  I can see both sides, I don't blame Greg for being short tempered and winey, but then I know it can't be easy on Nene  being the caretaker either. It can't be easy to absorb all the frustration from Greg. I just can' see a good ending to this, and wish they would take it off the show.
> The housewife shows are not the place for real serious heartache.



I completely understand what you are saying... Hoping he gets through this. Maybe Nene needs life to continue as usual, where it can if that makes sense.


----------



## bag-princess

rockhollow said:


> I'm really not liking Kandi this season. She's not coming off as a very nice person at all.



I don’t like her any season!! But she’s still so pressed about Porsha all because of Todd’s comment years ago!


----------



## bag-princess

rockhollow said:


> wow, I had no idea that Greg has some many other children - are they all from the same mom, or is there an assortment of baby mamas.
> 
> It was too painful to watch the scenes with Greg and Nene.  I can see both sides, I don't blame Greg for being short tempered and winey, but then I know it can't be easy on Nene  being the caretaker either. It can't be easy to absorb all the frustration from Greg. I just can' see a good ending to this, and wish they would take it off the show.
> The housewife shows are not the place for real serious heartache.



It’s not easy at all and I feel her pain! I know exactly what she’s going through - my husband had a couple of big strokes a few years ago and during this time or because of them he had renal failure. We are younger than Greg and Nene but this has taken such a big toll on not only him but me and our sons! We have to do almost everything for him now and I get so mad and frustrated at him. He’s like a child most of the time. He can’t do a lot of the things he used to a few years ago and it’s hard to watch. Dialysis is 3 days a week and it’s not easy for him. Like Nene I have 2 older boys and I can honestly say if it wasn’t for them and their help I don’t know how I would do it.


----------



## Ceeyahd

bag-princess said:


> It’s not easy at all and I feel her pain! I know exactly what she’s going through - my husband had a couple of big strokes a few years ago and during this time or because of them he had renal failure. We are younger than Greg and Nene but this has taken such a big toll on not only him but me and our sons! We have to do almost everything for him now and I get so mad and frustrated at him. He’s like a child most of the time. He can’t do a lot of the things he used to a few years ago and it’s hard to watch. Dialysis is 3 days a week and it’s not easy for him. Like Nene I have 2 older boys and I can honestly say if it wasn’t for them and their help I don’t know how I would do it.



My best thoughts for you and your family.


----------



## bag-princess

Ceeyahd said:


> My best thoughts for you and your family.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## rockhollow

bag-princess said:


> It’s not easy at all and I feel her pain! I know exactly what she’s going through - my husband had a couple of big strokes a few years ago and during this time or because of them he had renal failure. We are younger than Greg and Nene but this has taken such a big toll on not only him but me and our sons! We have to do almost everything for him now and I get so mad and frustrated at him. He’s like a child most of the time. He can’t do a lot of the things he used to a few years ago and it’s hard to watch. Dialysis is 3 days a week and it’s not easy for him. Like Nene I have 2 older boys and I can honestly say if it wasn’t for them and their help I don’t know how I would do it.



You must be a really strong woman, much admiration to you.
I was a caretaker of elders parents for a long time and it sure wasn't easy.  There were often days that I just wanted to run away, but that was never possible.
I also was lucky to have family support and that helped.


I have never really been that fond of Nene, but seeing her in this struggle brings out a side of Nene we've never seen before. It's nice to see.


----------



## bag-princess

rockhollow said:


> You must be a really strong woman, much admiration to you.
> I was a caretaker of elders parents for a long time and it sure wasn't easy.  *There were often days that I just wanted to run away, but that was never possible.*
> I also was lucky to have family support and that helped.
> 
> 
> I have never really been that fond of Nene, but seeing her in this struggle brings out a side of Nene we've never seen before. It's nice to see.




OMG - i can't tell you how many times i have felt like that - just getting in my car and driving until i run out of road!  my mom is my rock and she is always there for me whenever i need her.  i told her i have days i want to run away from home and hide from it all but of course i can't.   that is why when people are talking about how nene is not a good wife leaving greg at home and going on these girl trips i want to tell them how lucky she is.  sometimes you need to have a little time to yourself and not worry about medications and looking after everyone.  and sometimes i just want to be alone - since his strokes he doesn't go anywhere by himself anymore.  places he has been a thousand times he doesn't remember how to get there. and sometimes he will know but then may not be able to know the way home so he is here at home all the time.  he used to love to cook but doesn't anymore because he has turned the stove on and will go sit outside and go in the back and next thing you know the house is full of smoke!  so we have to make sure that he has food that he can prepare without cooking. and forget going to a grocery store or big places like walmart - he hasn't been in several years. he gets all turned around in these places.  it's gotten a little bit better but he will never be the same again. it's like a totally different person now. 

so i can totally understand nene's struggle with this - greg was always her rock and had her back.  now the roles is switched.  we will make it through it!!


----------



## Prufrock613

TC1 said:


> Kandi is going to be on Celebrity Big Brother. Starting this Sunday.


But she wants to have 2 more babies?!?  She is all about that coin


----------



## Prufrock613

Tivo said:


> Kandi does have a “hater” streak. But is always crying.


...and it’s a cry like a billy goat.


----------



## rockhollow

bag-princess said:


> OMG - i can't tell you how many times i have felt like that - just getting in my car and driving until i run out of road!  my mom is my rock and she is always there for me whenever i need her.  i told her i have days i want to run away from home and hide from it all but of course i can't.   that is why when people are talking about how nene is not a good wife leaving greg at home and going on these girl trips i want to tell them how lucky she is.  sometimes you need to have a little time to yourself and not worry about medications and looking after everyone.  and sometimes i just want to be alone - since his strokes he doesn't go anywhere by himself anymore.  places he has been a thousand times he doesn't remember how to get there. and sometimes he will know but then may not be able to know the way home so he is here at home all the time.  he used to love to cook but doesn't anymore because he has turned the stove on and will go sit outside and go in the back and next thing you know the house is full of smoke!  so we have to make sure that he has food that he can prepare without cooking. and forget going to a grocery store or big places like walmart - he hasn't been in several years. he gets all turned around in these places.  it's gotten a little bit better but he will never be the same again. it's like a totally different person now.
> 
> so i can totally understand nene's struggle with this - greg was always her rock and had her back.  now the roles is switched.  we will make it through it!!



I hear you sister, thanks for sharing.
We sometimes think we have it bad and then find out so many people are struggling too.
Having family support is wonderful.

It's different, but I lost my husband (who was my rock) 2 years ago suddenly and I am still struggling with life. Everything totally changed in a moment, and I still am trying to cope.


----------



## bussbuss

bag-princess said:


> OMG - i can't tell you how many times i have felt like that - just getting in my car and driving until i run out of road!  my mom is my rock and she is always there for me whenever i need her.  i told her i have days i want to run away from home and hide from it all but of course i can't.   that is why when people are talking about how nene is not a good wife leaving greg at home and going on these girl trips i want to tell them how lucky she is.  sometimes you need to have a little time to yourself and not worry about medications and looking after everyone.  and sometimes i just want to be alone - since his strokes he doesn't go anywhere by himself anymore.  places he has been a thousand times he doesn't remember how to get there. and sometimes he will know but then may not be able to know the way home so he is here at home all the time.  he used to love to cook but doesn't anymore because he has turned the stove on and will go sit outside and go in the back and next thing you know the house is full of smoke!  so we have to make sure that he has food that he can prepare without cooking. and forget going to a grocery store or big places like walmart - he hasn't been in several years. he gets all turned around in these places.  it's gotten a little bit better but he will never be the same again. it's like a totally different person now.
> 
> so i can totally understand nene's struggle with this - greg was always her rock and had her back.  now the roles is switched.  we will make it through it!!


We are currently living similar lives (sole care giver to a sick spouse) and trust me I totally understand and see how we are all stuck between a rock and a hard place....... 

between caring for my 2 toddlers, caring for my sick husband which includes driving him every week to the dr 1 hr away and doing all the cooking and cleaning .plus full time job...it takes a lot to not loose it when I ask him to order pizza online and he is asking me for directions on how to do it....its almost like they completely loose the ability to do anything....ie Greg complaining about how many shots he got will have totally irritated me too...like u are an adult suck it up and quit complaining it's all for your own good smh


----------



## bag-princess

Prufrock613 said:


> ...and it’s a cry like a billy goat.








bussbuss said:


> We are currently living similar lives (sole care giver to a sick spouse) and trust me I totally understand and see how we are all stuck between a rock and a hard place.......
> 
> between caring for my 2 toddlers, caring for my sick husband which includes driving him every week to the dr 1 hr away and doing all the cooking and cleaning .plus full time job...*it takes a lot to not loose it when I ask him to order pizza online and he is asking me for directions on how to do it....*its almost like they completely loose the ability to do anything....ie Greg complaining about how many shots he got will have totally irritated me too...like u are an adult suck it up and quit complaining it's all for your own good smh




exactly!  he can't do things like that anymore because now it is just too hard and confusing for him.  i told my mom how i get so mad about that and then i feel awful but she told me not to beat myself up so much. it's not easy to see someone go through this.  he also complains about not wanting to take all the meds he has but if he doesn't he will be right back in the hospital and he knows it.  but some days i have to stand over him and watch to make sure he takes it.   i told me mom i know why nene can't wait to go on this trips with those women - yes we all know it is her job but even those awful trips with the back and forth fights gets her away for a little while to think about something else.


----------



## bussbuss

bag-princess said:


> [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> exactly!  he can't do things like that anymore because now it is just too hard and confusing for him.  i told my mom how i get so mad about that and then i feel awful but she told me not to beat myself up so much. it's not easy to see someone go through this.  he also complains about not wanting to take all the meds he has but if he doesn't he will be right back in the hospital and he knows it.  but some days i have to stand over him and watch to make sure he takes it.   i told me mom i know why nene can't wait to go on this trips with those women - yes we all know it is her job but even those awful trips with the back and forth fights gets her away for a little while to think about something else.


I totally understand.....[emoji119] [emoji119]  May God make it easy!


----------



## purseinsanity

bag-princess said:


> And she looks nothing like she did back then - is that really her!!


It's all natural!  She's only done her lips, don't you know?


----------



## purseinsanity

bag-princess said:


> exactly!  he can't do things like that anymore because now it is just too hard and confusing for him.  i told my mom how i get so mad about that and then i feel awful but she told me not to beat myself up so much. it's not easy to see someone go through this.  he also complains about not wanting to take all the meds he has but if he doesn't he will be right back in the hospital and he knows it.  but some days i have to stand over him and watch to make sure he takes it.   i told me mom i know why nene can't wait to go on this trips with those women - yes we all know it is her job but even those awful trips with the back and forth fights gets her away for a little while to think about something else.


I'm sorry about your husband *bussbuss*!  Being a caretaker is so difficult, mentally and physically.  Wishing him a quick recovery!


----------



## purseinsanity

bag-princess said:


> I don’t like her any season!! But she’s still so pressed about Porsha all because of Todd’s comment years ago!


What was Todd's comment?


----------



## purseinsanity

bag-princess said:


> It’s not easy at all and I feel her pain! I know exactly what she’s going through - my husband had a couple of big strokes a few years ago and during this time or because of them he had renal failure. We are younger than Greg and Nene but this has taken such a big toll on not only him but me and our sons! We have to do almost everything for him now and I get so mad and frustrated at him. He’s like a child most of the time. He can’t do a lot of the things he used to a few years ago and it’s hard to watch. Dialysis is 3 days a week and it’s not easy for him. Like Nene I have 2 older boys and I can honestly say if it wasn’t for them and their help I don’t know how I would do it.


I'm so sorry about your husband!  It must be so difficult.  Prayers for you all!


----------



## bag-princess

purseinsanity said:


> I'm so sorry about your husband!  It must be so difficult.  Prayers for you all!



Thank you! [emoji846]


----------



## bag-princess

Miss Marlo is coming through today at the Super Bowl!!


----------



## bag-princess

purseinsanity said:


> What was Todd's comment?




A few years ago Peter asked him if he could get with one of the girls who would he choose - without hesitation he said Porsha!! And Kandi’s been petty and big mad at her ever since!


----------



## jayohwhy

two questions...

1. What does Marlo do for work? 
2. Why is she so obsessed with flashing her brands? Drives me nuts.


----------



## swags

Just saw previews for Tardy. Can’t believe the show is still on. Kim and her daughters look exactly alike. Like they all went to the same doctor and ordered the same face.


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> Just saw previews for Tardy. Can’t believe the show is still on. Kim and her daughters look exactly alike. Like they all went to the same doctor and ordered the same face.



That’s because they did!! I’m sure Kim got a discount. And for just as many people that have not/would never watch Kim and her fem bots there are people who love the show and think Kim is fantastic! I’ve seen the posts of them saying it.


----------



## sgj99

i've never been a fan of Nene but holy cow!  she is so incredibly self-absorbed while Greg is sick.  yes, her relationship with him has changed, she's not the center of all his focus right now.  he's sick and doesn't feel well so yes, he's crabby.  get over yourself Nene!


----------



## bag-princess

sgj99 said:


> i've never been a fan of Nene but holy cow!  she is so incredibly self-absorbed while Greg is sick.  yes, her relationship with him has changed, she's not the center of all his focus right now.  he's sick and doesn't feel well so yes, he's crabby.  get over yourself Nene!



Nene is stressed and until you’ve been in that kind of situation it’s very easy to blame her! It is hard taking care of a grown man who is sick!  Greg doesn’t make it easy sometimes - why is he allowed to be crabby but she isn’t? He can voice his frustration but she shouldn’t!?


----------



## sgj99

bag-princess said:


> Nene is stressed and until you’ve been in that kind of situation it’s very easy to blame her! It is hard taking care of a grown man who is sick!  Greg doesn’t make it easy sometimes - why is he allowed to be crabby but she isn’t? He can voice his frustration but she shouldn’t!?



Nene has always been all about Nene.  this is not new, she has always been selfish.  IMO

yes, it is extremely hard being the caretaker of a spouse, the whole dynamic of the relationship changes and that's difficult for anyone (don't assume i don't know anything about this).  Nene is having a hard time because Greg's focus is not on Nene's happiness.  If my husband was having surgery I wouldn't be dropping him off at the front door of the hospital and then going off to take care of other things.  If she's as busy and as important as she likes to think she is than she has someone who can take care of the business for now or just put everything on the backburner.  i'd be by my husband's side the whole time.  

she's mad because she's selfish and the world is not rotating around her.


----------



## tweegy

sgj99 said:


> Nene has always been all about Nene.  this is not new, she has always been selfish.  IMO
> 
> yes, it is extremely hard being the caretaker of a spouse, the whole dynamic of the relationship changes and that's difficult for anyone (don't assume i don't know anything about this).  Nene is having a hard time because Greg's focus is not on Nene's happiness.  If my husband was having surgery I wouldn't be dropping him off at the front door of the hospital and then going off to take care of other things.  If she's as busy and as important as she likes to think she is than she has someone who can take care of the business for now or just put everything on the backburner.  i'd be by my husband's side the whole time.
> 
> she's mad because she's selfish and the world is not rotating around her.


That's exactly it!

And it's so obvious this is what is going on. Yes, Greg is probably a bit angry and tough to deal with, the guy has frigging cancer and is worried. Instead of just sucking it up and being there for the man, she has to make it about HER. No one is asking her to baby him, but some basic compassion would be nice. 

Nene has been so bitter and sour this season. IMO all the other girls have been more or less chill and bringing the humor.


----------



## Jayne1

bag-princess said:


> Nene is stressed and until you’ve been in that kind of situation it’s very easy to blame her! It is hard taking care of a grown man who is sick!  Greg doesn’t make it easy sometimes - why is he allowed to be crabby but she isn’t? He can voice his frustration but she shouldn’t!?


Just curious, how do we know Greg doesn't make it easy.  Like he's being whiny and doesn't want to take care of things he can take care of, or is he really incapacitated and she's his full time caregiver.  Are we just taking Nene's word for this?

I can understand Nene's frustrations but she is so vocal about it, I'm embarrassed for her.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> Just curious, how do we know Greg doesn't make it easy.  Like he's being whiny and doesn't want to take care of things he can take care of, or is he really incapacitated and she's his full time caregiver.  Are we just taking Nene's word for this?
> 
> I can understand Nene's frustrations but she is so vocal about it, I'm embarrassed for her.



Because he’s a man!!!  They are like difficult babies when they have a dang cold!  And since I am going through something similar with my own husband - not cancer but kidney failure and dialysis - I feel her pain! I know exactly what she’s dealing with.


----------



## sgj99

nene is selfish, it's as simple as that.  the dynamic of their relationship has changed:  Greg can no longer be there to do everything for her and she can't handle that because she only thinks about herself.

and not all men are babies.  I helped give care for and watch two close male family members suffer long illnesses stoically, both resulted in death.  i'm not going to go into details about what the relationships were or any personal details (my choice) but i made damn sure both men knew they were loved!


----------



## sgj99

done.


----------



## bag-princess

Peter Thomas Arrested In Miami On Warrant In Louisiana; For Writing Bad Checks! 


http://realitywives.net/blogs/peter...-on-warrant-in-louisiana-writing-fake-checks/


----------



## swags

bag-princess said:


> Peter Thomas Arrested In Miami On Warrant In Louisiana; For Writing Bad Checks!
> 
> 
> http://realitywives.net/blogs/peter...-on-warrant-in-louisiana-writing-fake-checks/


No Peter no!


----------



## Jayne1

I watch this show off and on and saw the 'no wig' party episode last night.  Probably an older episode, but I really liked how they looked with their own hair.  In fact, I thought their hair must have been much worse, since they wear wigs so much.

Anyway, I thought they looked lovely with their own hair.  Nene's was a bit weird, but the rest looked pretty as ever.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> I watch this show off and on and saw the 'no wig' party episode last night.  Probably an older episode, but I really liked how they looked with their own hair.  In fact, I thought their hair must have been much worse, since they wear wigs so much.
> 
> Anyway, I thought they looked lovely with their own hair.  Nene's was a bit weird, but the rest looked pretty as ever.




It wasn’t an old episode - current season


----------



## swags

They wasted too much of the show on Kandis Dungeon! I don't want to see that.


----------



## bisbee

swags said:


> They wasted too much of the show on Kandis Dungeon! I don't want to see that.


I agree...I don’t understand her obsession.  And she wants to take it on the road?


----------



## TC1

If Nene didn't want anyone in her closet..why were they filming up there in the first place?  another ridiculous fight over nothing.


----------



## jiffer

I read that Nene and Greg split up months ago. I read it does get brought up at the reunion.


----------



## Materielgrrl

jiffer said:


> I read that Nene and Greg split up months ago. I read it does get brought up at the reunion.



Maybe the only items in or around that closet were Nene's.  Maybe Greg took his stuff and moved out and that's what she didn't want the camera man to see, or start an impromptu conversation from Porsha or Kandi on where Greg's stuff is.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Materielgrrl said:


> Maybe the only items in or around that closet were Nene's.  Maybe Greg took his stuff and moved out and that's what she didn't want the camera man to see, or start an impromptu conversation from Porsha or Kandi on where Greg's stuff is.



You’re on to something here....there was or wasn’t something in that closet?!?!  #closetgate


----------



## bag-princess

Materielgrrl said:


> Maybe the only items in or around that closet were Nene's.  Maybe Greg took his stuff and moved out and that's what she didn't want the camera man to see, or start an impromptu conversation from Porsha or Kandi on where Greg's stuff is.



I seriously doubt that Nene would be sharing a closet with him anyway!


----------



## Materielgrrl

bag-princess said:


> I seriously doubt that Nene would be sharing a closet with him anyway!


I didn't think of them sharing a closet, just the way the room was set up I thought I saw Kandi walk into a doorway then down a hall then turn left.  The left side of that room could have been all Nene's, maybe there was another opening on the right side that was Gregs.  Again, I'm just making stuff up trying to figure out why anyone would go off like that over a closet - when the camera man started going through the door.


----------



## TC1

Eva's hair was a mess at her wedding! That crown was awful. Dress was okay though.
Cynthia said to Nene "You're already in separate rooms, you talking about separate houses?" So maybe Greg's stuff was gone.


----------



## DC-Cutie

when Greg was diagnosed, NeNe should have take a leave of absence from the show.  I mean in real life people do that at their jobs.


----------



## sgj99

" ... for richer or poorer, in sickness and in health ..."


----------



## Prufrock613

bag-princess said:


> I seriously doubt that Nene would be sharing a closet with him anyway!


They don’t even share bedroom.  If my spouse was ill, I’d want him next to me every night.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> when Greg was diagnosed, NeNe should have take a leave of absence from the show.  I mean in real life people do that at their jobs.



bills have to be paid!  would they have allowed that? i wonder if something in her contract would have allowed it. 




Prufrock613 said:


> They don’t even share bedroom.  If my spouse was ill, I’d want him next to me every night.



as i have said - i am going through something similiar and i would kill for my own bedroom!   different strokes for different folks!


----------



## sgj99

Prufrock613 said:


> They don’t even share bedroom.  If my spouse was ill, I’d want him next to me every night.


me too!


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> when Greg was diagnosed, NeNe should have take a leave of absence from the show.  I mean in real life people do that at their jobs.



exactly!


----------



## bag-princess

Peter and his new lady love 
Not the most flattering!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I just threw up a little


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> I just threw up a little




[emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## buzzytoes

DC-Cutie said:


> I just threw up a little



Same. I don’t even visit this thread but his creepy mug is showing in the preview for this thread on the app. What grown ass man puts a pic like this on social media?? This girl needs to run cuz his broke behind can’t possibly be keeping her in the lifestyle to which she thinks he can.


----------



## tweegy

bag-princess said:


> Peter and his new lady love
> Not the most flattering!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4378238


Oh papa smurf noooo......Just noooo...


----------



## bag-princess

tweegy said:


> Oh papa smurf noooo......Just noooo...




[emoji1] I would love to know if she had a problem with him posting that! I would have been highly upset!


----------



## tweegy

bag-princess said:


> [emoji1] I would love to know if she had a problem with him posting that! I would have been highly upset!



A normal person would but... some may not


----------



## Materielgrrl

ew.  I would be really ticked if someone took a photo of me in my bonnet.  I guess that means she's been staying there a while.  I just don't...understand...why,,


----------



## Prufrock613

I didn’t even notice the bonnet!  My eyes just went to the downy hatchlings Peter is nurturing, with skin to skin contact


----------



## bag-princess

Porsha Williams has named her daughter Pilar Jhena McKinley [emoji527] [emoji1519] PJ


----------



## Mrs.Z

I am posting this photo of the new baby’s hand as a service to TPF so I can get that pic of Papa Smurf and his new boo off our feed!!!


----------



## frick&frack

Mrs.Z said:


> I am posting this photo of the new baby’s hand as a service to TPF so I can get that pic of Papa Smurf and his new boo off our feed!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4381531



Thank you so much...it was making me nauseous


----------



## jiffer

I read Kandi surrogate is pregnant with twins. Wow!


----------



## bag-princess

jiffer said:


> I read Kandi surrogate is pregnant with twins. Wow!




Well of course! Twins are the “in” thing and that way she gets to one up Porsha!


----------



## tweegy

Mrs.Z said:


> I am posting this photo of the new baby’s hand as a service to TPF so I can get that pic of Papa Smurf and his new boo off our feed!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4381531


Not all heroes wear capes doll!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I;m really happy for Porsche.  I just HOPE and PRAY that she has little to do with the baby's education... 'cause ya'll know she's not the brightest bulb


----------



## TC1

DC-Cutie said:


> I;m really happy for Porsche.  I just HOPE and PRAY that she has little to do with the baby's education... 'cause ya'll know she's not the brightest bulb


I will NEVER forget the underground railroad conversation.


----------



## meluvs2shop




----------



## Florasun

TC1 said:


> I will NEVER forget the underground railroad conversation.


OMG I was just thinking the same thing!


----------



## jiffer

I watched the finale last night. I think Nene is a narcissist and can't stand when the spotlight isn't on her. This isn't the Nene show.


----------



## Mrs.Z

jiffer said:


> I watched the finale last night. I think Nene is a narcissist and can't stand when the spotlight isn't on her. This isn't the Nene show.



Bingo!


----------



## TC1

That baby shower though  that was some budget looking festivities!


----------



## tweegy

Nene was soo sour this season I could have done with out her 

Marlo did crack me up when she saw Kenya... but nene was kind of nasty imo 


YASSS for them playing mr killa at Cynthia’s event!!


----------



## tweegy

meluvs2shop said:


>



Why y’all ruining my childhood....[emoji24]


----------



## tweegy

TC1 said:


> I will NEVER forget the underground railroad conversation.



Or that she thinks old people have old looking babies .... bless her heart


----------



## Prufrock613

jiffer said:


> I watched the finale last night. I think Nene is a narcissist and can't stand when the spotlight isn't on her. This isn't the Nene show.


She’s like Vicki Cancer Scammer Gunvelson.  They both believe it’s their own show.  I’ll gladly give them both, a going away party.  Bon voyage la pute.


----------



## Prufrock613

tweegy said:


> Or that she thinks old people have old looking babies .... bless her heart


It’s like when Kim Zolciak spelled ‘cat’ K-A-T


----------



## tweegy

Prufrock613 said:


> It’s like when Kim Zolciak spelled ‘cat’ K-A-T



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Wamgurl

Done with this show!  Personally, I don’t care for Kandi...she is so self absorbed...and her Mom? Sheesh!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nene needs professional help.  I say that with all sincerity, no shade.

She has serious issues with holding on and forming friendships.  She is extremely territorial with her friendships.  She needs to understand that as friends you will have friends that other friends don't mesh with.  but that doesn't make your friend disloyal.  She also needs to understand that as a supportive FRIEND it's ok to be in the same room as someone you don't care for.  It's not about you, it's about supporting your friend.  period.

Kenya came in, didn't seem to antagonize her.  Spoke to Greg and the other ladies.  Meanwhile, NeNe over there throwing jabs.  Kenya remained unbothered.  I that made NeNe really mad, she wanted to get an argument out of Kenya.  didn't happen!


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> Nene needs professional help.  I say that with all sincerity, no shade.
> 
> She has serious issues with holding on and forming friendships.  She is extremely territorial with her friendships.  She needs to understand that as friends you will have friends that other friends don't mesh with.  but that doesn't make your friend disloyal.  She also needs to understand that as a supportive FRIEND it's ok to be in the same room as someone you don't care for.  It's not about you, it's about supporting your friend.  period.
> 
> Kenya came in, didn't seem to antagonize her.  Spoke to Greg and the other ladies.  Meanwhile, NeNe over there throwing jabs.  Kenya remained unbothered.  I that made NeNe really mad, she wanted to get an argument out of Kenya.  didn't happen!



Correct! She was very rude and her comments were just tacky.. I really could have done without nene this season


----------



## Tivo

DC-Cutie said:


> Nene needs professional help.  I say that with all sincerity, no shade.
> 
> She has serious issues with holding on and forming friendships.  She is extremely territorial with her friendships.  She needs to understand that as friends you will have friends that other friends don't mesh with.  but that doesn't make your friend disloyal.  She also needs to understand that as a supportive FRIEND it's ok to be in the same room as someone you don't care for.  It's not about you, it's about supporting your friend.  period.
> 
> Kenya came in, didn't seem to antagonize her.  Spoke to Greg and the other ladies.  Meanwhile, NeNe over there throwing jabs.  Kenya remained unbothered.  I that made NeNe really mad, she wanted to get an argument out of Kenya.  didn't happen!


She does need help but she’s stressed out in her life right now, so I get it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tivo said:


> She does need help but she’s stressed out in her life right now, so I get it.


which is why, she needs to take a break from the show.  But, she needs the money, so I don't see that happening


----------



## jiffer

Kandi and Cynthia explaining how Kenya ended up coming to Cynthia's event. I can definitely see Kenya saying she isnt coming in the show if she was going to be paid 

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&sou...aw01OSfREUhCrWlNb_wXksgI&ust=1554310560068321


----------



## rockhollow

Wasn't that a bit shady that Kandi was the one to insist that Kenya come to Cynthia's  party and Cynthia ends up getting the flak for it.
I keep trying to cut Nene some slack because I know (from experience) she is in a difficult position with what's happening with Greg, but she's really pushing our understanding and tolerance - she's crying 'poor misunderstood me' a bit too much.
Demanding Cynthia's total loyalty is not fair, Cynthia should be able to be friends with anyone she wants.
But Nene won't want to take Kandi on.

Then for her (Nene) and Marlo to make all those mean, sharp, unkind comments about Kenya was very rude - you can have any opinion you want, but keep it to yourself at someone else's party.
I'm sure there really isn't too much love between Porsha and Kenya, but they behaved well.

It really hasn't been a good season for Nene, I wish she would have missed this season.

And hoping like Luann, if Kenya does get to come back, she'll be a bit more humble and likeable (although it didn't last long with Luann).


----------



## Jayne1

Why is everyone so afraid of Nene? Begging to be forgiven for the slightest thing. I wouldn’t want to go anywhere near her.


----------



## bag-princess

I can see why Nene was upset with Cynthia because she lied! We heard her on mic telling Mike that she was supposed to “act like” she didn’t know Kenya was coming! Did everyone miss that? She admitted it to him but kept pretending she had no idea Kenya would show up. She is a grown woman and can’t own her ish!  And of course Kandi is ALWAYS shady - nobody expects better from her but Cynthia isn’t as innocent as she tries to pretend she is!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Cynthia isn't that smart.

Kandi was clearly saying 'I'm mic'd, I'm mic'd".  Yet she continued to talk...  That was her cue to stop talking or just text Kandi


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> *Cynthia isn't that smart.*
> 
> Kandi was clearly saying 'I'm mic'd, I'm mic'd".  Yet she continued to talk...  That was her cue to stop talking or just text Kandi




lawd!!!  that is the gospel!  how long has the fool been doing this show and she doesn't know this already!
she must have thought that she had put on her "wig of invisibility" because even though she and mike were over in the corner away from everyone else - she didn't realize even then that she too was mic'd!!!  telling him that she was supposed to pretend like she had no idea kenya was coming!  she is too old to be so stupid.  she keeps going on and on about Nene is her sister but did not tell her that she had invited someone that she hated to her party - which of course was her right to do but don't throw rocks then hide your hands!


----------



## meluvs2shop

It’s crazy because when this franchise first aired Nene was clearly the breakout star and had so many opportunities thrown her way. Boy has her light dimmed over the years! I just can’t with this franchise anymore. I miss the early days without Kandi and Nene was funny and not pathetic.


----------



## Longchamp

Are the rumors true that Cynthia has been fired from RHOA?  If so, does that bolster or affirm the power Nene has over Bravo and Andy?


----------



## rockhollow

Longchamp said:


> Are the rumors true that Cynthia has been fired from RHOA?  If so, does that bolster or affirm the power Nene has over Bravo and Andy?



I sure hope it's just a bad rumour, I just don't want to believe that Nene has that much say in  what happens on the show.
And i know Cynthia is dim, but I like her on the show.


----------



## sgj99

wow!  Nene is one angry person.  She needs to get off the show and concentrate on her marriage and her family and finding some peace and happiness in the world.


----------



## rockhollow

Now after seeing the first instalment of the reunion, Nene has completely lost it. 
If Nene though she was being lofty and above the fray, it sure didn't come off that way to us, the watching public.
I wanted to slap that stupid look of her face. 
Does she really think that anyone other than her lapdog, Marlo, are going to believe that   Nene has been wronged and not supported by all the other ladies.
Any small shreds of sympathy that I ever had for her with having to look after Greg are all gone.


----------



## serenluv202

Nene acts like she is the only woman who has ever had a sick husband.  I know she is scared and stressed over Greg's situation but that does not give her a right to make everyone else miserable. She must have forgotten the "in sickness and in health" part of her wedding vows. Now that he is sick and can't cater to her, she is talking divorce.  What a shock.

 She is demanding the type of blind loyalty from these girls that only comes with genuine friendship.  They are not friends in that sense.  She also gives nothing in return.  She brought both Tanya and Eva on the show.  She then proceeded to treat them both like crap.  Marlo is cut from the same cloth as Nene and thirsty to be on the show.  She will kiss Nene's behind forever. The way she is treating Porsha is sickening. 

 Cynthia is somewhat of a dimwit.  Nene stopped talking to her in the past and even said she should be fired from the show.  As soon as Nene came back to try to be friends with her again, Cynthia jumped at the chance.  Did she not realize that the renewed friendship came with huge conditions?  Cynthia knew Kenya was coming to her event and did not inform Nene on purpose.  Then she tried to rope Kandi into her lies, but Kandi was smart.  Kandi is very sneaky and she was loving every minute of the drama between Kenya/Nene/Marlo.


----------



## Prufrock613

Other than an inflated ego that clouds her judgement, I truly believe NeNe has some type of mental illness.  I saw that with all seriousness, not just a flippant comment about mental health.


----------



## rockhollow

I'm sure that everyone knew that Kenya would be coming to the party.
I really don't think that Cynthia needed to phone and tell Nene that.

I really didn't like that huge dress that Eva is wearing. I know they like to wear fancy ball gowns, but that was a definite no.
The dress wore her not the other way around.


----------



## swags

rockhollow said:


> I'm sure that everyone knew that Kenya would be coming to the party.
> I really don't think that Cynthia needed to phone and tell Nene that.
> 
> I really didn't like that huge dress that Eva is wearing. I know they like to wear fancy ball gowns, but that was a definite no.
> The dress wore her not the other way around.


It was no secret that Kenya was filming. I remember reading about her return. 
I agree about Eva's dress. She is so pretty but her clothing choices aren't the best. Also, I find her tattoos distracting. 
Nene has turned on everyone at some point. Her one liners have been the best on the show. I think she could throw shade without being in an all out feud.


----------



## lucydee

I don't care for Nene anymore. She has no sympathy  for anyone. Get her off asap!


----------



## lulilu

I haven't been able to bring myself to watch this season (or even most of last season).  But I turned on the reunion for a few minutes last night.  Wow is Nene off the rails.  She was even seriously making Andy mad by refusing to answer questions or engage.  He looked astonished and seemed at his wits end by her behavior.

I am wondering if this is her last season.  Not that it would make me watch it again, as those newer women are very distasteful as well.


----------



## sgj99

if I was Andy, who is technically one of her bosses, i'd let her know that she wasn't welcome back next season and I'd recommend some serious therapy.   Her pissy attitude is not enjoyable at all.


----------



## rockhollow

I was glad to see Andy look pissed at Nene - she was being such a hag (I'd say worst words, but they would just get beeped out).
And Marlo was looking like such an idiot, agreeing with anything and everything that Nene was saying.
The segment with Greg was such a good opportunity for Nene to try and explain how overwhelming she was feeling, but instead she just sat there with that sour look on her face. I think Greg showed lots of restraint in not just blasting her.
She came off as just looking so selfish!

Then when Porsha seemed to be trying to connect with her and tell her how much the ****ty attitude was hurting her, even then Nene just sat there looking like such a *****.

Also I hope that Cynthia will be walking away for anything to do with Nene.


----------



## DC-Cutie

sgj99 said:


> if I was Andy, who is technically one of her bosses, i'd let her know that she wasn't welcome back next season and I'd recommend some serious therapy.   Her pissy attitude is not enjoyable at all.


Andy was looking at her like .  
Her whole demeanor was like that of a child who didn't get the candy she wanted from the candy store.  NeNe is damned near 50 years old.  She's needs to grow TF up and get over herself.  The dynamics of the other ladies this season, was AWESOME!  Then she tries to bring the reunion down, but they are all speaking their mind.

Tanya the newest is the most the most eloquent and vocal about her feelings.  not feeling threatened one bit.  Tanya is smart, dresses well, she's cute and has her own coins (she don't need Bravo's coins).  NeNe NEEDS the coins.  I feel like NeNe is threatened by Tanya and Kandi the most. because they hold their own.
I'm glad Porsche spoke up, too.

Basically they are all over her


----------



## sgj99

Nene reminds me of Vicki from the OC in the regards to they think everyone owes them respect and it's their show.  1.) respect is earned not owed and neither of these ladies has earned it.  and 2.) they are part of an ensemble cast.

*DC-Cutie*, was it you who said each cast member should only be allowed a specific # of seasons and they off they go ...


----------



## jiffer

Nene came into the reunion with an attitude. She had no intentions of connecting or being friends with any of those ladies because they won't take her crap. She is a narcissist and you can't reason with a narcissist. It's time that she left the show.


----------



## robbins65

My 2 cents......Nene was awful.
Don't care for Eva at all.  Something about her makes my skin crawl.
Porsha looked very pretty pregnant.  It agreed with her
I like Tanya


----------



## DC-Cutie

sgj99 said:


> Nene reminds me of Vicki from the OC in the regards to they think everyone owes them respect and it's their show.  1.) respect is earned not owed and neither of these ladies has earned it.  and 2.) they are part of an ensemble cast.
> 
> *DC-Cutie*, was it you who said each cast member should only be allowed a specific # of seasons and they off they go ...


it wasn't me, but I agree!  Because after a while they start feeling themselves.  NeNe is that person for ATL.  Just because you are an OG castmember, remember you are just that a CASTMEMBER.  You aren't writing checks or doing the hiring and firing.


----------



## DC-Cutie

jiffer said:


> Nene came into the reunion with an attitude. She had no intentions of connecting or being friends with any of those ladies because they won't take her crap. She is a narcissist and you can't reason with a narcissist. It's time that she left the show.


PREACH!!!  do you know how much effort it takes to wake up with that much nastiness in your soul?  The day just starts off better when you are thankful, grateful and at peace.


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> PREACH!!!  do you know how much effort it takes to wake up with that much nastiness in your soul?  The day just starts off better when you are thankful, grateful and at peace.



so true.  I learned at a young age after one of those "growing experiences" that it takes so much energy to fell negative than to let it go and feel nothing.


----------



## jiffer

Did anyone watch the reunion finale last night?


----------



## TC1

I watched. The fight between Nene and Cynthia is so ridiculous. It's clear the show was edited to make it look shady. It did not NEED ti be a 3 part reunion, not even close.


----------



## rockhollow

yes, I watched - although it was a waste of time, like so many of the reunions - they didn't really need 3 episodes to wrap up the season.
They wasn't much left to talk about in this last episode.

Nene was again terrible - she really shouldn't be allow to come back.
She thinks she is so much above the other ladies - Andy needs to knock her back!
And Marlo - she was trying way to hard, Nene could do no wrong by her. 
Good of Cynthia to bring up the point that Marlo had been slapped back by Nene in the past, and it would happen again.

Porsha was looking the best, and I am so glad that it seems like her and Kandi have finally made up.
Good on Porsha for getting a special for her baby - and there's hope maybe a wedding special. I hope it won't piss off Kandi too much that Porsha is the golden girl around there.

I just don't know about Eva - That girl seems to have a wild story for everything and that makes her seem unbelievable.
The more she tried to explain anything the less I believed her.
And I really doubt that Bravo would have sprung for a 250K plus wedding.
So if that's really what Eva paid, she's crazy - she could have bought a house!


----------



## swags

I agree, waste of money on the wedding. Especially when multiple bridesmaids are bashing you and now you have them in your wedding photos.
Didn't Nene pull this before on a reunion years ago when they were in contract negotiations?


----------



## tweegy

I agree with you ladies on NeNe wtf did she even bother to attend the reunion if she was going to be so off! Smh she needs to get off the show... I can’t take her stink attitude anymore


----------



## Prufrock613

I just read this on the Daily Fail

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...d-drunk-hosting-Ladies-Night-Comedy-Tour.html


----------



## lulilu

I just read that they not only re-signed Nene, she got a raise.


----------



## Luv n bags

lulilu said:


> I just read that they not only re-signed Nene, she got a raise.



Maybe that’s the secret to a raise.  Act like a petulant child[emoji23]


----------



## bag-princess




----------



## bag-princess

Miso Fine said:


> Maybe that’s the secret to a raise.  Act like a petulant child[emoji23]





Well hell! They all would get them so nope!


----------



## bag-princess

$2.85M for season 12
NENE LEAKS REMAINS HIGHEST PAID HOUSEWIFE

According to Radar Online, Nene will be paid $2.85M for season 12 on Bravo’s number 1 show.

Last season viewers saw Nene ending all of her friendships with the current peach holders and it got her a whopping raise.

Nene, the only original Atlanta housewife who’s season 11 story included, being the ever loving, patient and dutiful caretaker for her ailing, elderly and cancer stricken husband, falling out with everyone and assaulting a camera man continues to be the highest paid housewife on the network.

[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]



http://realitywives.net/blogs/nene-leakes-highest-paid-housewife/


----------



## TC1

Surprised about Tanya. She brought nothing to the show.


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> Surprised about Tanya. She brought nothing to the show.




ITA with you!


----------



## Luv n bags

TC1 said:


> Surprised about Tanya. She brought nothing to the show.



I can’t stand Tanya! Her exaggerated way of enunciating words, the way she cradles her Chanel’s.  I read that she is very successful in business- not going to hate on that!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Miso Fine said:


> I can’t stand Tanya! Her exaggerated way of enunciating words, the way she cradles her Chanel’s.  I read that she is very successful in business- not going to hate on that!


you think she's exaggerating her words?  She's Canadian, so maybe mixed in with the southern drawl it seems exaggerated.  LOL


----------



## Luv n bags

DC-Cutie said:


> you think she's exaggerating her words?  She's Canadian, so maybe mixed in with the southern drawl it seems exaggerated.  LOL



Maybe that is it.  She enunciates certain words.  She  annoys me.  I would probably annoy her! Haha!


----------



## coutureinatl

Pregnancy alert! Eva Marcille and her husband, Michael Sterling, are expecting their second child together, _Us Weekly_ confirms.


“She is pregnant and due in the fall,” a source told _Us_ on Wednesday, May 1, of the _Real Housewives of Atlanta_ star, 34.


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> I will NEVER forget the underground railroad conversation.


Yes!  And I remember she didn't know how many days were in a year either LOL.


----------



## bag-princess

Fantastic news! Thank God!


----------



## junqueprincess

Did anyone watch Porsha’s baby mini series? I thought her new guy, Dennis,  was adorable and very attentive. I hope it works out. The baby was barely on, just the last couple of minutes. I wonder how much we’ll see if her (Pilar) next season. 

Also, I’m not a fan of Eva, I hope she’s not renewed.


----------



## Mrs.Z

junqueprincess said:


> Did anyone watch Porsha’s baby mini series? I thought her new guy, Dennis,  was adorable and very attentive. I hope it works out. The baby was barely on, just the last couple of minutes. I wonder how much we’ll see if her (Pilar) next season.
> 
> Also, I’m not a fan of Eva, I hope she’s not renewed.



I randomly watched one or two episodes.  How much can a man take though?  She’s got her mother moving in.  She’s trying to get him to sell his place in the city and be ok with an hour commute bc she likes her current house even though there seems to be no real reason for her needing to live in that town.  She presents him with some kind of wacky rental agreement when he refuses to put money into her house that he doesn’t like.  I give it a year tops.


----------



## junqueprincess

Mrs.Z said:


> I randomly watched one or two episodes.  How much can a man take though?  She’s got her mother moving in.  She’s trying to get him to sell his place in the city and be ok with an hour commute bc she likes her current house even though there seems to be no real reason for her needing to live in that town.  She presents him with some kind of wacky rental agreement when he refuses to put money into her house that he doesn’t like.  I give it a year tops.



This is all true, lol. I’m hoping she’ll realize that that 2 hour commute is rough with a new baby. I find that people are often delusional before their first baby arrives, control goes out the window.

I watched it as an escape. I hope Porsha bends to the challenge of motherhood.


----------



## bag-princess

junqueprincess said:


> This is all true, lol. I’m hoping she’ll realize that that 2 hour commute is rough with a new baby. I find that people are often delusional before their first baby arrives, control goes out the window.
> 
> *I watched it as an escape.* I hope Porsha bends to the challenge of motherhood.


'


that is how i watch all these reality shows - a very scripted escape.  and people seem to forget what we are seeing happened weeks ago and the situation more than likely wouldn't even be the same if it was real!


----------



## sgj99

junqueprincess said:


> This is all true, lol. I’m hoping she’ll realize that that 2 hour commute is rough with a new baby. I find that people are often delusional before their first baby arrives, control goes out the window.
> 
> I watched it as an escape. *I hope Porsha bends to the challenge of motherhood.*



I don't think Porsha can "bend."  she's very immature and self-centered.  I don't see her making compromises to make her relationship with Dennis work and i see her treating PJ as more of an accessory than her child.


----------



## bag-princess

*'RHOA' Star Apollo Nida Back In Prison For Breaking Halfway House Rules

*

“_Real Housewives of Atlanta_” star Apollo Nida is back behind bars after violating the terms of his parole while serving his sentence in a halfway home.

According to a representative of the United States Marshals, Nida has been re-arrested only days after being released from custody and placed into a half-way house in Philadelphia.

Nida had a list of rules to follow while living in the halfway home and we’re told he broke technical requirement pertaining to the rules of his release.

It’s unclear exactly what rule he violated, but it was enough to alert authorities and get him thrown back in the slammer.

The reality star was taken into custody at the Philadelphia Federal Court House and placed back into the system. He could now remain behind bars until his original release date of October 15, 2019.

http://realitywives.net/blogs/apoll...emC8e734xx7U2XWbbhZSOBa39C_9aJMAOZlV154Gu8b44


----------



## bisbee

https://apple.news/AdA8iU0dOSlac3rbB0yj0pQ

So now Porsha and Dennis have ended their engagement.  Surprise...not!


----------



## JessicaAlice

bisbee said:


> https://apple.news/AdA8iU0dOSlac3rbB0yj0pQ
> 
> So now Porsha and Dennis have ended their engagement.  Surprise...not!


I thought this was so sad.


----------



## bisbee

JessicaAlice said:


> I thought this was so sad.


It is a shame...more so for that little baby girl.


----------



## sgj99

like I said before, that darling little girl is Porsha's accessory not child.  this break-up we all knew was going to happen because Porsha doesn't know how to compromise and that is a must in a relationship.   Kordell taught her that since he seemed to do it to her.


----------



## bag-princess

She needs to stop!  Those lips are horrible!


----------



## lulilu

bag-princess said:


> View attachment 4508595
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She needs to stop!  Those lips are horrible!



Even worse, she has her daughters doing it too.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Well, looks like Dennis and Porsha are back on. She just posted on her instastories about the Toronto Carnival trip with Tanya. She was wearing her gigantic engagement ring again and Dennis was heavily featured in the video.


----------



## bag-princess

Say it ain’t so!!!
Kenya’s marriage is OVA! 
#sorryNOTsurprisedatall

https://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-dish/kenya-moore-marc-daly-divorce?cid=soc_fb_RHOA_RHOA_Dish


----------



## rockhollow

bag-princess said:


> Say it ain’t so!!!
> Kenya’s marriage is OVA!
> #sorryNOTsurprisedatall
> 
> https://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-dish/kenya-moore-marc-daly-divorce?cid=soc_fb_RHOA_RHOA_Dish



 yes, I'm another that's not surprised to read this.
Kenya was more interested in a baby than a husband I always thought.
And of course she's coming back to RHOA. and she now has lots of new juicy stuff for her storyline - yuck!


----------



## bag-princess

rockhollow said:


> yes, I'm another that's not surprised to read this.
> Kenya was more interested in a baby than a husband I always thought.
> And of course she's coming back to RHOA. and she now has lots of new juicy stuff for her storyline - yuck!



I skipped an entire season because of her and I don’t plan to watch this one.  I can’t stand her!  She’s going to be doing the most now to deserve a peach!


----------



## limom

I don’t understand why she did not go to a sperm bank instead of involving herself with a man who Does not seem to want a relationship with her.
She will be stuck with 18 years child support checks. Oh well.


----------



## rockhollow

limom said:


> I don’t understand why she did not go to a sperm bank instead of involving herself with a man who Does not seem to want a relationship with her.
> She will be stuck with 18 years child support checks. Oh well.



I so agree, just getting pregnant on her own would have been so much smarter - and maybe cheaper, especially if the ex was support from her. 
I'm sure she demanded big coins for coming back to RHOA.


----------



## TC1

Another one of Peter Thomas' bars was shut down due to 237K in unpaid taxes.


----------



## TC1

bag-princess said:


> I skipped an entire season because of her and I don’t plan to watch this one.  I can’t stand her!  She’s going to be doing the most now to deserve a peach!


Andy just posted the cast photo for this season. Kenya is back on as a full time HW *sigh*


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> Andy just posted the cast photo for this season. Kenya is back on as a full time HW *sigh*




  no ma'am!!  no way am i going to subject myself to her again.  i will be skipping this season as well.


----------



## luckylove

bag-princess said:


> no ma'am!!  no way am i going to subject myself to her again.  i will be skipping this season as well.



+1


----------



## luckylove

Bravo needs some fresh, creative ideas for all new shows. The current ones are hanging on by a fragile, worn out thread. Time to cut them loose, IMHO..


----------



## Gal4Dior

I could have done without Nene. Funny how Marlo still couldn’t secure a peach considering the drama she usually brings!


----------



## bag-princess

LVSistinaMM said:


> I could have done without Nene. Funny how Marlo still couldn’t secure a peach considering the drama she usually brings!



I could do without Kandi and her 62 teeth grin when she is up to no good! Funny how she’s the one with big money and keeps up the drama to keep a peach she doesn’t need when it comes to a check! I would have rather had Shemari back than her and Kenya!


----------



## BlacTexas

Wamgurl said:


> Done with this show!  Personally, I don’t care for Kandi...she is so self absorbed...and her Mom? Sheesh!



(((((


----------



## sgj99

Kandi’s mom is horrid!  I can’t stand that woman.


----------



## Florasun

Oh Eva ... quit being so dramatic.
https://pagesix.com/2019/11/01/eva-...-on-rhoa-has-fractured-several-relationships/


----------



## legaldiva

The premier was incredibly depressing.  Can you even imagine one of them being your mom?


----------



## sgj99

i feel sorry for all those babies!  they aren't children to those women, they're accessories.


----------



## bag-princess

https://thereal.com/2019/11/11/cynthia-baileys-daughter-noelle-comes-out-as-sexually-fluid/


----------



## Prufrock613

I cannot stand Kenya, but bless that adorable  baby.  I hope she grows up in a great home ❤️


----------



## bag-princess

Prufrock613 said:


> I cannot stand Kenya, but bless that adorable  baby.  I hope she grows up in a great home ❤️




ITA with this


----------



## Gal4Dior

I actually sided with Kandi last season and thought Kenya was in major denial and her getting mad at everyone talking about her man was getting annoying. She should appreciate her friends looking out for her.

Fast forward to this season, and it turns out Dennis the Menace slept with a side chick while their baby was in utero? That is some f’d up ish. 

We all know now that Porsha eventually forgave him, but I don’t think I could personally be able to do so. Once a cheater, always a cheater. Dennis is a shady Mofo


----------



## rockhollow

I'm not particularly fond of either Kenya or Porsha, but feel badly about them both going through such hard times so soon with their men.
That said, they both rushed into their relationships and had babies so soon.

We all knew that Kenya was obsessed with getting a man and then a baby, at any cost, and now she's paying the price.
We've seen all her relationships on this show implode. She didn't want to just date, and the minute she had a fellow interested, she wanted instant marriage, and then kids.
She would have been better to just have a baby and then work on finding a relationship.
Poor Walter had barely started dating her, and she had their whole relationship mapped out in a flash.
Then the young guy (can't think of his name) - he seemed unstable from the start, and she just bulldozed her way along.
Now the whirlwind marriage to Marc is falling apart.
I sure didn't like the way he spoke to her on the phone this week, and sure looked like he had no respect for her.
Another failure.

Porsha just seemed so lost so far this season. What a lot to deal with after just having a  baby. 
But just from watching last season, there were lots of red flags with Dennis, but she seemed to not care, and is also now paying the price.
I am not sure she'll be able to forgive the cheating. 
I know everyone's relationship is different, but it would be a deal-breaker for me, I just wouldn't be able to forgive that kind of betrayal.


----------



## TC1

Marc telling Kenya to gel the baby's hair down so she didn't look like a boy. mmmm, ok bud, you're never around this child and that's what you think is important?


----------



## Gal4Dior

rockhollow said:


> I'm not particularly fond of either Kenya or Porsha, but feel badly about them both going through such hard times so soon with their men.
> That said, they both rushed into their relationships and had babies so soon.
> 
> We all knew that Kenya was obsessed with getting a man and then a baby, at any cost, and now she's paying the price.
> We've seen all her relationships on this show implode. She didn't want to just date, and the minute she had a fellow interested, she wanted instant marriage, and then kids.
> She would have been better to just have a baby and then work on finding a relationship.
> Poor Walter had barely started dating her, and she had their whole relationship mapped out in a flash.
> Then the young guy (can't think of his name) - he seemed unstable from the start, and she just bulldozed her way along.
> Now the whirlwind marriage to Marc is falling apart.
> I sure didn't like the way he spoke to her on the phone this week, and sure looked like he had no respect for her.
> Another failure.
> 
> Porsha just seemed so lost so far this season. What a lot to deal with after just having a  baby.
> But just from watching last season, there were lots of red flags with Dennis, but she seemed to not care, and is also now paying the price.
> I am not sure she'll be able to forgive the cheating.
> I know everyone's relationship is different, but it would be a deal-breaker for me, I just wouldn't be able to forgive that kind of betrayal.


What is majorly effed up is that Dennis took back the giant rock he gave Porsha, when HE was the one that was unfaithful.

Porsha doesn’t deserve to be cheated on, especially while fragile when pregnant with their child. However, I agree, she ignored the signs purposely. Some of this is on her for letting such a scammer into her life and wanting a marriage and baby so badly she was going to rush in and disregard some major red flags.


----------



## Materielgrrl

Okay, last night....

I do wish the best for Porsha and Kenya.  If you can get past those first 3 months and get a routine, you can make it with your baby.  It's been Porsha and what's his name taking care of the baby.  I make no judgements on Kenya with a nanny, but I see two women who have taken the classic road of trying to make it work in a doomed or modified relationship if they choose to stay.

But Marc, ugh.  I know this guy, it's like she married my ex-husband.   He's emotionally immature, the way he talks to her, he can't even give her a straight answer between firing off passive aggressive comments and purposely ignoring Kenya and using their daughter as a tool to put physical and figurative distance between them.  He'll be like this in all his relationships.  Nice to look at but annoying, he's more annoying than Kenya.


But, I'm here for it all.


----------



## rockhollow

Materielgrrl said:


> Okay, last night....
> 
> I do wish the best for Porsha and Kenya.  If you can get past those first 3 months and get a routine, you can make it with your baby.  It's been Porsha and what's his name taking care of the baby.  I make no judgements on Kenya with a nanny, but I see two women who have taken the classic road of trying to make it work in a doomed or modified relationship if they choose to stay.
> 
> But Marc, ugh.  I know this guy, it's like she married my ex-husband.   He's emotionally immature, the way he talks to her, he can't even give her a straight answer between firing off passive aggressive comments and purposely ignoring Kenya and using their daughter as a tool to put physical and figurative distance between them.  He'll be like this in all his relationships.  Nice to look at but annoying, he's more annoying than Kenya.
> 
> 
> But, I'm here for it all.


I so completely agree with what you're saying.
I was so second hand embarrassed for Kenya though out that whole scene.
I usually only half watch the show and do something else at the same time, but as soon as Marc got on, I just couldn't not watch. It was almost creepy.
I hate when a woman acts completely different then they usually are when with their man. Kenya was grovelling and he was still acting totally condescending to her.
I have never been a Kenya fan, but got to say mother Kenya is coming off much more likeable, making the way Marc is treating her all the worst.


----------



## bag-princess

He told the she-cow he did not want to be on tv! But bravo told her - no Mark then no Kenya.  She is getting exactly what she deserves! All that happy marriage she was lying about is coming back to bite her in the butt! It ALMOST makes me want to watch just to see how pathetic she looks.


----------



## swags

rockhollow said:


> I so completely agree with what you're saying.
> I was so second hand embarrassed for Kenya though out that whole scene.
> I usually only half watch the show and do something else at the same time, but as soon as Marc got on, I just couldn't not watch. It was almost creepy.
> I hate when a woman acts completely different then they usually are when with their man. Kenya was grovelling and he was still acting totally condescending to her.
> I have never been a Kenya fan, but got to say mother Kenya is coming off much more likeable, making the way Marc is treating her all the worst.


Kenya’s always been so needy with her men on camera from Walter to the younger guy to Mark. She had her mind set on marriage and a baby but I don’t think she cared too much who she married. Until she realized marriage alone isn’t going to make her happy.


----------



## sgj99

I am not a Kenya fan at all,,can't stand her.  but wow!  that scene with her husband was difficult to watch.


----------



## purseinsanity

sgj99 said:


> I am not a Kenya fan at all,,can't stand her.  but wow!  that scene with her husband was difficult to watch.


I never liked Kenya either.  Both her and Porsha wanted kids so badly I think they went for anyone who could provide them with a child without looking at the big picture.  I still feel badly for both though.  No one deserves to be cheated on, or treated that disrespectfully.  If Marc is that much of an a$$ on camera, I cringe to think what he's like behind the scenes.  A sperm bank would've been much cheaper emotionally!


----------



## TC1

purseinsanity said:


> I never liked Kenya either.  Both her and Porsha wanted kids so badly I think they went for anyone who could provide them with a child without looking at the big picture.  I still feel badly for both though.  No one deserves to be cheated on, or treated that disrespectfully.  If Marc is that much of an a$$ on camera, I cringe to think what he's like behind the scenes.  A sperm bank would've been much cheaper emotionally!


He seemed very doting on Brooklyn. A sperm bank wouldn't fight for custody...but they wouldn't pay child support either!


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> He seemed very doting on Brooklyn. A sperm bank wouldn't fight for custody...but they wouldn't pay child support either!


Haha true.


----------



## Prufrock613

Why do “successful”  people like Porsha and Kenya procreate with these dudes?  I guess they want a fairytale and the packaged deal...but where are they now?
I’d be at sperm bank or at home with a turkey baster, before id ever involve these men in my life.


----------



## rockhollow

I don't know why they brought Nene back. She just seems so bad tempered and just brings everyone down.
I was surprised to hear Marlo be the voice of reason to Nene, she seems like she was really trying to see both sides fo Nene and Cynthia.
And typical Nene, just leaves when things don't go her way.
And boy, I sure wouldn't be running after her calling for her to come back, I'd have a couple of choice phrases to say to her back as she left.

I didn't realize that Kandi and Kenya were such good friends - or is just that Kenya doesn't have anyone else to film with, she seems to have beef with most the other ladies. Well her and Porsha seem to be getting along now that they are both mothers.

I kept wanting to feel bad for Kenya - really no woman/mother should be treated the way Marc is.
And I think she had lots more bad things to say about him and was holding back.
But that said - Kenya was the driving force in getting with him and having a baby. I have a feeling it was some kind of arrangement besides love. I wonder if Kenya thought that love would come later.
I have read that she bailed him out financially at the beginning. 
And let's face it the whole speed wedding seems strange from the start.

Kenya need to accept that this marriage/arrangement is not working - it's time to move on.


----------



## Prufrock613

@rockhollow ive noticed Marlo try and reel NeNe in by playing, both sides of the fence.  It’s such BS.  She then turns around and spins something else.

If I were Kenya or Porsha, I’d be at a sperm bank so I didn’t have to deal with cheating, misogynistic BS etc.  They have enough coin to have a baby and not get tied up in this drama.

And yes, agreed NeNe is just toxic for everyone.
Kenya (although I dislike her) is trying desperately to have the family life, she didn’t have.


----------



## rockhollow

yes, I have never been fond of Marlo - and sorry, not feeling all soft about her new spin on her life being a mom ( I can't remember the weird word she was calling herself for this role).
Good on her for taking these children in, but don't be trying to use it as your storyline to get a peach.

And sadly, any sympathy I was feeling for Porsha left when she went back to Dennis.
Once a cheater, always a cheater in my books.
To each their own, but for me, I couldn't get over a cheater.

I usually have like Cynthia in the past, I know she was a bit wishy washy, but I just not liking the  Cynthia we are seeing this season.
Her ride or die devotion to Eva is not enjoyable.
But I'll always love her trying to get get Nene to sign that 'friendship' contact.


----------



## bag-princess

rockhollow said:


> yes, I have never been fond of Marlo - and sorry, not feeling all soft about her new spin on her life being a mom ( I can't remember the weird word she was calling herself for this role).
> Good on her for taking these children in, but don't be trying to use it as your storyline to get a peach.
> 
> And sadly, any sympathy I was feeling for Porsha left when she went back to Dennis.
> Once a cheater, always a cheater in my books.
> To each their own, but for me, I couldn't get over a cheater.
> 
> I usually have like Cynthia in the past, I know she was a bit wishy washy, but I just not liking the  Cynthia we are seeing this season.
> Her ride or die devotion to Eva is not enjoyable.
> But I'll always love her trying to get get Nene to sign that 'friendship' contact.




cynthia is so pathetic!!!  she attaches herself to whomever is getting the main focus at the time so that she remains in the front!   because lawd knows she is not interesting enough on her own!  not even this upcoming wedding has tongues wagging in anticipation.  nobody cares - and now she has hopped on the "my daughter is fluid and i approve" bandwagon because that brings her some press.  she is sad.


----------



## TC1

Cynthia def is all over the map. She now has a wine bar but admittedly knows jack all about wine. Does she still have that backpack/luggage line?, does the Bailey agency still exist? She and Peter were both always trying to make these sham businesses work.


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> Cynthia def is all over the map. She now has a wine bar but admittedly knows jack all about wine. Does she still have that backpack/luggage line?, does the Bailey agency still exist? She and Peter were both always trying to make these sham businesses work.




her modeling agency still exists but i have read some not very flattering reviews of it.   a lot of people complained about paying money for different things and not getting them.   one girl said she paid for a modeling workshop and went to the address and nobody was there!  she could not get anyone on the phone and at the time she still had not received a refund.   seems like a lot of things were very disorganized.   like you said - she was always trying to create some new business and probably had too many irons in the fire!


----------



## Prufrock613

TC1 said:


> Cynthia def is all over the map. She now has a wine bar but admittedly knows jack all about wine. Does she still have that backpack/luggage line?, does the Bailey agency still exist? *She and Peter were both always trying to make these sham businesses work*.


I testify to @TC1


----------



## Prufrock613

Kenya told Cynthia-“ you can buy that for (wine)$5, you need to move it to the bottom (shelf), even the basement.”  I can’t stand Kenya, but that made my chuckle...just a wee bit.


----------



## bag-princess

Prufrock613 said:


> Kenya told Cynthia-“ you can buy that for (wine)$5, you need to move it to the bottom (shelf), even the basement.”  *I can’t stand Kenya, but that made my chuckle.*..just a wee bit.




  i feel the same way about kenya but that was funny! TC1 is so right -  cynthia is just like her con man ex husband!!  she keeps coming up with these business ideas to make big money but never seems to do the kind of homework it takes to start a business!  what in the world does she know about wine!?


----------



## Prufrock613

bag-princess said:


> i feel the same way about kenya but that was funny! TC1 is so right -  cynthia is just like her con man ex husband!!  she keeps coming up with these business ideas to make big money but never seems to do the kind of homework it takes to start a business!  what in the world does she know about wine!?


I wish I had investors or the $$ flow to just open up businesses, like some people pop open a beer.  I hope 50Cynt has all of her ($$$) ducks in a row


----------



## rockhollow

While I have never really supported Marlo and some of the things she's done, Kenya's little dramatic entrance to Marlo's wig party was too much for me.
Quite a low blow from production as well, as I am sure they were beyond pleased that Kenya seems to be willing to do some real questionable things to cause drama.
It's one think for them throw shade at each other, but to purposely try (and succeed) to ruin Marlo's launch.

Well, well, Nene is just not the queen bee she used to be on the show, and i don't thinks she likes it.
She has no connection with any of the ladies, if fact I think most don't even what to film with her.
I'm not at all sad to see her knocked back some.
And then, Marlo, one of her few connections - she just abandons by just running off during the Kenya drama.
Typical bad friend behaviour.


----------



## TC1

For how posh Marlo always pretends to be, 7 wigs hung on a wall in a bare white room was hardly a brand lauch atmosphere.


----------



## TC1

Marc Daly is an a-hole


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> Marc Daly is an a-hole



so is his wife! she’s getting back what she gives out!


----------



## TC1

bag-princess said:


> so is his wife! she’s getting back what she gives out!


Yeah, but I think he was really trying to shame her in front of all her friends...as well as all the snide comments to her in her car. He just seemed to be doing a little extra.


----------



## sgj99

I think he is her equal in the ‘lousy human being’ department.


----------



## rockhollow

Yes, all the scenes with Kenya and Marc are cringeworthy - I sure don't see any love in that relationship.
But Kenya gets what she gives and that is always something toxic, so sadly, that's was she reaps.
How dare her blurt out that Cynthia was getting engaged seconds before it happened. Good on Kandi to have a go at her! That was just pure mean and spiteful.
Thank goodness  she didn't ruin it too much!

And glad to see Nene scrambling to try and be on the show. She isn't to Queen Bee now!
Not even invited, and having to get Marlo to deliver her message.
I'd like to see her continue to be an outcast, but you could see Cynthia softening towards her.

We all know that Marc doesn't want to be on the show, and Kenya should have agreed to not having hi on the show, he seems to like to embarrass her.


----------



## bag-princess

rockhollow said:


> Yes, all the scenes with Kenya and Marc are cringeworthy - I sure don't see any love in that relationship.
> But Kenya gets what she gives and that is always something toxic, so sadly, that's was she reaps.
> How dare her blurt out that Cynthia was getting engaged seconds before it happened. Good on Kandi to have a go at her! That was just pure mean and spiteful.
> Thank goodness  she didn't ruin it too much!
> 
> And glad to see Nene scrambling to try and be on the show. She isn't to Queen Bee now!
> Not even invited, and having to get Marlo to deliver her message.
> I'd like to see her continue to be an outcast, but you could see Cynthia softening towards her.
> 
> *We all know that Marc doesn't want to be on the show, and Kenya should have agreed to not having hi on the show, he seems to like to embarrass her.*




kenya didn't have a choice - she obviously needs the money.  mark told her he didn't want to be on the show and of course she didn't want people to see the real truth behind their marriage but the people at bravo told her no mark - no kenya!   i would love to know how she got him to agree to it because we know they usually don't pay those husbands anywhere near what the wives get and since she is not all  that like she believes - she isn't getting the biggest paycheck either!  he must be getting something out of it other than the joy of making her look like a big d@mn fool!


----------



## rockhollow

bag-princess said:


> kenya didn't have a choice - she obviously needs the money.  mark told her he didn't want to be on the show and of course she didn't want people to see the real truth behind their marriage but the people at bravo told her no mark - no kenya!   i would love to know how she got him to agree to it because we know they usually don't pay those husbands anywhere near what the wives get and since she is not all  that like she believes - she isn't getting the biggest paycheck either!  he must be getting something out of it other than the joy of making her look like a big d@mn fool!


 
I agree that she had to have him or they didn't want her. And I think you're right though, all he's getting is the chance to make her look the fool.
 Kenya, in her mind, she probably thought he'd be kinder to her on national TV, but that's not happening.
Even Dennis the cheater is looking better than Marc.


----------



## sgj99

If her marriage had been a priority than she wouldn’t have gone back on the show.


----------



## bag-princess

rockhollow said:


> I agree that she had to have him or they didn't want her. And I think you're right though, all he's getting is the chance to make her look the fool.
> Kenya, in her mind,* she probably thought he'd be kinder to her on national TV, but that's not happening.*
> Even Dennis the cheater is looking better than Marc.



i think that is what she was expecting!   i don't think it turned out the way she was thinking it would at all. 





sgj99 said:


> If her marriage had been a priority than she wouldn’t have gone back on the show.



exactly!!


----------



## rockhollow

After watching this latest episode, I think Nene is just totally cray cray.
She must have been on some kind of drugs at the after party from the carnival.
She comes in with her tittys hanging out, without a care in the world.
It's one thing for your friends to see that, another thing to be filmed for TV.

And what a kind friend she was to Marlo and the other blond one - no one seems to remember her name - Yoyo will do for me.
Nene was the one who started the talk about the recording, and then throws Yoyo under the bus about it.
She doesn't even try and defend her.
And then she turns on Marlo when things don't go her way. I'm not fond of Marlo, but she always has Nene's back when no one else does, but Nene sure doesn't have hers.


----------



## jiffer

This morning on the Wendy Williams show  Wendy said Nene told Wendy that she is quiting the show. Wendy said Nene is carrying a big burden and she to explain herself on the show. Wendy said once Nene explains herself everyone will see a different side of Nene.


----------



## rockhollow

jiffer said:


> This morning on the Wendy Williams show  Wendy said Nene told Wendy that she is quiting the show. Wendy said Nene is carrying a big burden and she to explain herself on the show. Wendy said once Nene explains herself everyone will see a different side of Nene.


 
Ha, I doubt we'll see another side to Nene, I think we all have her number now.
And she might say that she's quitting, but no one wants to film with her, so does she have a choice?
I didn't even miss her as she was no where to be seen on the latest episode.


----------



## rockhollow

Kenya must be so unhappy and miserable - this just not a good season for her.
She must have wanted to come back on the show so bad, she's willing to forgo her dignity and agree and allow the show to show her in a terrible light.
I don't understand why she is so he**bent on attacking and going after Tanya - she's on the full attack of all the ladies it seems.

Now I have no problem with Kenya going for Nene or the snakegate lady, but not Cynthia or  now Tanya.
I didn't really like Tanya bringing Kenya's wig to the spa and tossing it around to ladies, but by that time (thanks to Cynthia) Tanya keep Kenya was coming for her.

I like watching Kandi's podcast, I like her spin of the episodes. I don't always totally agree but chuckle through them.


----------



## bag-princess

cynthia deserves all the venom that snake kenya has for her.  she buddied up to her when she got mad at nene and kenya used her like the weak mind she is just to get at nene.    she's no different from anyone else and doesn't get a pass.


----------



## sgj99

rockhollow said:


> Ha, I doubt we'll see another side to Nene, I think we all have her number now.
> *And she might say that she's quitting, but no one wants to film with her, so does she have a choice?*
> I didn't even miss her as she was no where to be seen on the latest episode.


exactly!


----------



## Prufrock613

rockhollow said:


> Ha, I doubt we'll see another side to Nene, I think we all have her number now.
> And she might say that she's quitting, but no one wants to film with her, so does she have a choice?
> I didn't even miss her as she was no where to be seen on the latest episode.


I read on Tamara Tattles(take it with a grain of salt) that the big secret is that Gregg was having an affair (& a mention of a pregnancy) before his diagnosis and continued during his treatment.  That is why NeNe was so awful toward him during his recovery.
Whether it’s true or not, NeNe has been treating Gregg like a dog for years.  I hope this season is her last.


----------



## swags

I still like Nene and am rooting for her.
Kenya’s going after Tanya when Marc Daly treated Kenya like crap on camera was something.


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> *I still like Nene and am rooting for her.*
> Kenya’s going after Tanya when Marc Daly treated Kenya like crap on camera was something.




me too!   kenya is just playing her role to try and get sympathy.  she wants to pretend she loves her husband and did everything she could to save her marriage being the perfect wife!  only a fool would believe that fairy tale.


----------



## bag-princess

looks NOTHING like kim at all!!! 


https://www.bravotv.com/dont-be-tar...cPldEbF9ZNvrQgr7GXtTNL2DsgqwuIity5f6Tsg1nWg3Y


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> me too!   kenya is just playing her role to try and get sympathy.  she wants to pretend she loves her husband and did everything she could to save her marriage being the perfect wife!  only a fool would believe that fairy tale.


Sure, he does not show up for their first anniversary, is nowhere to be found on her birthday...
But yeah, they are together.


----------



## purseinsanity

bag-princess said:


> looks NOTHING like kim at all!!!
> 
> 
> https://www.bravotv.com/dont-be-tar...cPldEbF9ZNvrQgr7GXtTNL2DsgqwuIity5f6Tsg1nWg3Y


Oh my....she's morphed into someone else.


----------



## bag-princess

https://www.bravotv.com/dont-be-tar...-malika-haqq-baby-shower?cid=soc_fb_RHOA_home


look at the pic of Kim!!!


----------



## swags

bag-princess said:


> https://www.bravotv.com/dont-be-tar...-malika-haqq-baby-shower?cid=soc_fb_RHOA_home
> 
> 
> look at the pic of Kim!!!


Oh my                    god


----------



## Prufrock613

bag-princess said:


> https://www.bravotv.com/dont-be-tar...-malika-haqq-baby-shower?cid=soc_fb_RHOA_home
> 
> 
> look at the pic of Kim!!!



My eyes!!!


----------



## rockhollow

goodness, they all liked the same, it was hard to tell them apart.


----------



## rockhollow

Never having been a Kenya stan, I was starting to warm to her a bit after she'd had the baby. We seemed to see a softer Kenya. Then seeing the horrible way her husband was acting towards her, i was feeling for her.
Well, that changed with this week's episode, the real Kenya was back I suppose.
It maybe wasn't the nicest thing for Tanya to wave Kenya's wig around at the spa, but sure didn't warrant this attack by Kenya.
Calling her 'see you next tuesday' and trying to say she was taking food from her daughter and trying to ruin her business was just too much.
Then to have the cookie lady come. Kenya is so miserable and unhappy, but really went low last night.

Cynthia was pissing me off too - I thought she was Tanya's friend, she should have intervened a bit, not just try and avoid her involvement . She's the one that ran between Kenya and Tanya, tattling what  each had said about the other.
And then to get up and leave with the cookie lady - huh.

At least Eva was too busy eating to get up and leave and could offer Tanya some support.


----------



## purseinsanity

rockhollow said:


> Never having been a Kenya stan, I was starting to warm to her a bit after she'd had the baby. We seemed to see a softer Kenya. Then seeing the horrible way her husband was acting towards her, i was feeling for her.
> Well, that changed with this week's episode, the real Kenya was back I suppose.
> It maybe wasn't the nicest thing for Tanya to wave Kenya's wig around at the spa, but sure didn't warrant this attack by Kenya.
> Calling her 'see you next tuesday' and trying to say she was taking food from her daughter and trying to ruin her business was just too much.
> Then to have the cookie lady come. Kenya is so miserable and unhappy, but really went low last night.
> 
> Cynthia was pissing me off too - I thought she was Tanya's friend, she should have intervened a bit, not just try and avoid her involvement . She's the one that ran between Kenya and Tanya, tattling what  each had said about the other.
> And then to get up and leave with the cookie lady - huh.
> 
> At least Eva was too busy eating to get up and leave and could offer Tanya some support.


I like Cynthia less and less the more I see her.  She's pretty spineless.  Kenya, I couldn't possibly like any less than I already did!  She's a horrible human being.


----------



## bag-princess

Lawdamercy 

3 People Shot At Old Lady Gang Restaurant Owned By Kandi Burruss


http://realitywives.net/blogs/3-people-shot-at-old-lady-gang-restaurant-owned-by-kandi-burruss/


----------



## Tivo

I started binging the season today.
Kenya just hijacked Marlo’s event. I’ve never liked Kenya but I can’t stop laughing as Marlo slowly became unhinged.
I would’ve taken an edge control from Kenya too.


----------



## Tivo

I mean they all know how important Kenya’s hair is to her and her brand. And she does have beautiful hair.


----------



## limom

Tivo said:


> I started binging the season today.
> Kenya just hijacked Marlo’s event. I’ve never liked Kenya but I can’t stop laughing as Marlo slowly became unhinged.
> I would’ve taken an edge control from Kenya too.


I would have snatched a wig from Marlo.


----------



## Tivo

limom said:


> I would have snatched a wig from Marlo.


Marlo tried to be civil in the beginning but once she realized people were gravitating to Kenya, she lost it


----------



## rockhollow

Well her royal self, Nene was finally back on the show. And we could have done without it!!
Her life coach/spiritual advisor has not been successful. 
The same old, same old Nene is still here.
She doesn't want to really make up with any of the ladies, she just wants her position back on the show.

Although I haven't been liking Cynthia this season, I hope she doesn't just return to being Nene's friend.
Nene is still out to get her and any apologies she was making to Cynthia didn't seem truthful.

The whole luncheon was weird. If Nene meant to try and reconnect with the HW's, why  did she have all those random strangers at the luncheon?
And did Nene really arrive two and half hours late? That  was obviously planned as her random posse arrived at the late hour as well.
I was surprised that Kandi and Tanya even waited that long. Sure wouldn't have been me waiting 2.5 hours for the hostess to arrive.

I also don't think that Kenya had any intention of really attending, so was she informed that Nene planned on being that late and knew she could come and leave well before Nene showed up?

The whole thing was just a waste of time.


----------



## TC1

Every season seems to be these ladies trying to squash issues and move forward...but they don't. So nothing new ever happens to them..just going in circles trying to get on "good terms" with each other


----------



## rockhollow

Another episode that I could almost feel bad for Kenya - not quite though.
That husband of hers is just terrible.
I cringed at every scene he was in. How could your partner belittle you so much knowing it's going out on national TV.  We all know he didn't want to be on the show, but  did agree for some reason, and now is really embarrassing Kenya at every turn.
That outfit she got for him would have been in the garbage with ketchup stains all over it, if he had spoken to me the way he spoke to Kenya about it.
And it just kept getting worst as the episode went on.
Kenya, not matter how desperate you are for a husband and father to your daughter, get out of this damaging relationship. Please don't let you daughter see this crap man treat you this way!!!


----------



## TC1

rockhollow said:


> Another episode that I could almost feel bad for Kenya - not quite though.
> That husband of hers is just terrible.
> I cringed at every scene he was in. How could your partner belittle you so much knowing it's going out on national TV.  We all know he didn't want to be on the show, but  did agree for some reason, and now is really embarrassing Kenya at every turn.
> That outfit she got for him would have been in the garbage with ketchup stains all over it, if he had spoken to me the way he spoke to Kenya about it.
> And it just kept getting worst as the episode went on.
> Kenya, not matter how desperate you are for a husband and father to your daughter, get out of this damaging relationship. Please don't let you daughter see this crap man treat you this way!!!


Couldn't agree more!! He's an a-hole! he know's he's being filmed and still acts this way? imagine how bad it is when there isn't an audience.


----------



## bag-princess

rockhollow said:


> Another episode that I could almost feel bad for Kenya - not quite though.
> That husband of hers is just terrible.
> I cringed at every scene he was in. How could your partner belittle you so much knowing it's going out on national TV.  We all know he didn't want to be on the show, but  did agree for some reason, and now is really embarrassing Kenya at every turn.
> That outfit she got for him would have been in the garbage with ketchup stains all over it, if he had spoken to me the way he spoke to Kenya about it.
> And it just kept getting worst as the episode went on.
> Kenya, not matter how desperate you are for a husband and father to your daughter, get out of this damaging relationship. Please don't let you daughter see this crap man treat you this way!!!




Girl please save your sympathy for someone who really needs it! Kenya does not. She is lying in the bed she made - he told her he did not want to be on the show but Bravo said no Marc no Kenya and she needs coins. So here we are. Feel sorry for her my foot! She’s getting it all back in spades.


----------



## bisbee

Did you not see that they both filed for divorce after that charity affair?


----------



## swags

bag-princess said:


> Girl please save your sympathy for someone who really needs it! Kenya does not. She is lying in the bed she made - he told her he did not want to be on the show but Bravo said no Marc no Kenya and she needs coins. So here we are. Feel sorry for her my foot! She’s getting it all back in spades.


I have to agree. The man did not want to be on the show. She must have convinced him after sitting out a season. 
She came hard for Tanya thinking that drama would maybe outshine Marc Daly’s disdain for her. 
I liked that Marc was nice to Greg and Nene. That had to irritate Ken!


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> I have to agree. The man did not want to be on the show. She must have convinced him after sitting out a season.
> She came hard for Tanya thinking that drama would maybe outshine Marc Daly’s disdain for her.
> I liked that Marc was nice to Greg and Nene. That had to irritate Ken!




she hates that he actually likes Nene and wants to spend time around her and Greg.  she thinks he should hate her too because he is her husband!!    btw - has anyone seen something about both Kenya and Marc have filed for de-vorce right after that disaster of a party!!
someone said she saw it online.  the poor man could not take anymore of her.


----------



## rockhollow

I've seen conflicting things about their divorce. Some say it's happening, others say they are still trying to work it out.
I believe the divorce is happening - Marc certainly looks like he's more than ready to move on.
And yes, the logical part of me knows that Kenya has created this farce and deserves what's happening, but just the woman in me, makes me sad to see any woman treated this way.
But back to Kenya gets what she deserves - I really liked the way Tanya refused to back down and not attend Marc's function and bring her man. The things Kenya did to her were unacceptable.
Here in Canada, we didn't get the supersized episode. I watched it online and saw the extra scenes.
During the shower when they did the toilet paper dress competition Kenya was acting so childish - shouting and being very petty to the other team with Nene on it.
I am and am not looking forward to the trip to Greece.


----------



## Jayne1

rockhollow said:


> At least Eva was too busy eating to get up and leave and could offer Tanya some support.


I don't watch the show faithfully, but when I do see an episode, I notice they all eat their food.  I really like that.  No one will touch their food in BH and they have the most fabulous catered stuff that must go to waste.


----------



## swags

How rude of Ken to thank everyone for their support at the dinner except Nene. She’s very childish.


----------



## purseinsanity

Kenya is all shades of shady.  Talk about holding a grudge.  None of these women are angels, but Kenya really makes it hard to like her.


----------



## bag-princess

purseinsanity said:


> Kenya is all shades of shady.  Talk about holding a grudge.  None of these women are angels, but Kenya really makes it hard to like her.




exactly!!  i don't understand how anyone can be upset with Marc because he is rude to her!   now she is crying and whining wanting people to feel sorry for her - NOPE!   she is getting back some of her own medicine.


----------



## bisbee

I watched most of Sunday’s episode, even though I cringe at times (these women really go out in public dressed like that?), but had to stop watching when Nene started going off on Kenya.

I don’t think I can take it anymore...


----------



## swags

bisbee said:


> I watched most of Sunday’s episode, even though I cringe at times (these women really go out in public dressed like that?), but had to stop watching when Nene started going off on Kenya.
> 
> I don’t think I can take it anymore...


Kenya is such a shady mean woman, I am glad Nene went off on her.


----------



## swags

Cynthia should have had some wine jargon ready for old Kenya Moore when she came for her so called friend. You say things like “peppery finish” “oaky” “crispness” “liveliness” “aggressive” “the notes”
Instead she let Kenya make a fool of her.


----------



## swags

A virtual reunion this year.

https://www.ajc.com/blog/radiotvtal...s-will-done-virtually/LuhDT91nBrumarbRbNt7dM/


----------



## beautymagpie

I’ve just started watching this season. So far (up to ep 12), I’m liking this version of Porsha. She’s a bit more mellow?!

Kenya though, wow. Her marriage is in chaos so she’s windmilling at everyone. Not a good look.


----------



## Ginger Tea

I’m late to the party. What is up with Eva?


----------



## tweegy

This virtual reunion is hilarious omg! Like you can clearly see everyone’s reactions to when the other is talking. Porsha dropped some hilarious lines even tho I don’t always like her, she dropped some funny lines omg
Also... Cynthia’s dress was very unfortunate ..


----------



## swags

The virtual reunion has the bonus that Andy can mute and let one person at a time talk.
They mentioned that Kandi may be getting a Vanderpump Rules type of spin off? I’m guessing it would be at OLG. This seem to infuriate Nene.


----------



## luckylove

I am looking forward to watching the reunion sometime this week. I was surprised to catch a glimpse last night and see all of the women with absurdly low cut dresses. I am all for showing a certain amount of cleavage, but when it borders on requiring pasties, you've gone too far. Anyway, looking forward to actually catching up to see what transpired. I don't know that a spinoff with Kandi would interest me AT ALL.


----------



## swags

The boobs are seriously on display this year. It’s too much.


----------



## TC1

Kandi looks like she's lost some weight. I don't know if anyone here watched The Masked Singer but Kandi won the whole season (singing in disguise of course)


----------



## sgj99

swags said:


> The boobs are seriously on display this year. It’s too much.


I think the Atlanta cast has always over-dressed for their reunions, such as long ball gowns and tiaras.  New Jersey is usually pretty over-the-top too with long gowns And lots of boob.


----------



## Gennas

TC1 said:


> Kandi looks like she's lost some weight. I don't know if anyone here watched The Masked Singer but Kandi won the whole season (singing in disguise of course)





swags said:


> The boobs are seriously on display this year. It’s too much.


Especially on the older women. Cynthia is so gorgeous, why does she have to put her boobs on display so much. Same with all the other 50 year old women. I think it's fine on Porsha, but not the older one's. Way too much.


----------



## limom

I for one, enjoy the over the top gowns. 
If I were blessed with Cynthia’s beauty and body, I would do the reunion in a bikini. 
What is wrong with those women displaying their gifts?
Cynthia put her house on the market. Will she leave Atlanta and move on the west coast?
I would love to hear what Cynthia think about Russell’s upcoming doc.
While she played stupid, Cynthia has been around that milieu for quite a while...
Does anyone watch Naomi Campbell’s YouTube channel?
She cracks me up. Highly recommend. Her interviews are so funny...


----------



## bag-princess

Drew Sidora, YouTuber Latoya Ali join 'Real Housewives of Atlanta'
					

Actress Drew Sidora and Canadian YouTuber LaToya Ali are officially joining the cast of 'The Real Housewives of Atlanta' next season.



					thegrio.com


----------



## swags

I don’t want Nene to go. I was hoping she could redeem herself. If Nene goes, Ken should go too.


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> I don’t want Nene to go. I was hoping she could redeem herself. If Nene goes, Ken should go too.




ITA!!  i will not watch as long as she is on the show - and i definitely have no use for it without Nene.   i could tolerate Cynthia and even Kandi but Kenya i refuse to waste time on.


----------



## swags

bag-princess said:


> ITA!!  i will not watch as long as she is on the show - and i definitely have no use for it without Nene.   i could tolerate Cynthia and even Kandi but Kenya i refuse to waste time on.


I thought Kens behavior was much worse than Nenes this past season. The way she went in on Tanyas relationship was disgusting. Especially considering her sham of a marriage and the way Marc Daly spoke to her.
She’s a hateful bitter woman.


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> I thought Kens behavior was much worse than Nenes this past season. The way she went in on Tanyas relationship was disgusting. Especially considering her sham of a marriage and the way Marc Daly spoke to her.
> She’s a hateful bitter woman.




exactly!!!  she has no room to talk about anyone's relationship at all!  i don't how she got marc to agree to marry her but he clearly was not thrilled with the idea at all of being on the show and she knew it.  that's why i had no pity for her.


----------



## limom

Ladies, we are not alone.


----------



## TC1

Anyone watch? I see the producers are back to the shady editing..lol. Kenya seems to really be going through it, she looked really rough at the lawyers office. 
Cynthia sounds so selfish going on and on about HER wedding. The clip of Porsha thinking the Underground Railroad was an actual train makes me LOL every time. Glad she educated herself.


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> Anyone watch? I see the producers are back to the shady editing..lol. *Kenya seems to really be going through it, she looked really rough at the lawyers office.*
> Cynthia sounds so selfish going on and on about HER wedding. The clip of Porsha thinking the Underground Railroad was an actual train makes me LOL every time. Glad she educated herself.




well that is what she gets - always had her mouth on everyone else's marriage and what she thought about it and now she has to deal with mark who ain't playing around with her! he doesn't have any problem letting her know how much he doesn't like her and he told her he didn't want to be on tv and apparently she made him think he would not have to be. he is only there for that child.  she is getting what she deserves.


----------



## rockhollow

swags said:


> The boobs are seriously on display this year. It’s too much.


 

Well Swags, looks like to boobs have come out again this season - and it's not a good look   
The cleavage on these ladies on display not at all appealing.
And then Cynthia flashing to whole boob during her driveway luncheon. That dress was not a good look.
Funny that Marlo was the best dressed - not something I usually say.

It wasn't nice to hear the way things have been going for Kenya, but I just don't have any sympathy for her. This lady has lied and cried wolf way to many times.
She knew what a sh*t Marc was from the get go, how could she expect anything else now.
Not looking forward to her playing the victim this season.


----------



## TC1

Seems to be lots of drama this season..the bachelorette party/ threesome with the stripper seems to be a focus. I read that's why Tanya quit filming. I'm here for it, lol


----------



## swags

Where’s the new girl?
I miss Nene. I wish they had kept Nene, gave Marlo a peach, kept Porsha, made Cynthia a friend, reluctantly kept Kandi and got rid of Kenya.
Kenya is just not entertaining to me. When she’s up, its a performance and now that she’s down, I don’t need to see it. Shes only been involved with jerks since shes been on the show. 
Kandi- I don’t mind her but I’m kind of over her. 
Cynthia, put on some damn clothes when you‘re filming! I didn’t care for her selfishness about her second Bravo wedding and this one is during a pandemic. Why wouldn’t she just get married privately and have a party later?


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> Where’s the new girl?
> I miss Nene. I wish they had kept Nene, gave Marlo a peach, kept Porsha, made Cynthia a friend, reluctantly kept Kandi and got rid of Kenya.
> Kenya is just not entertaining to me. When she’s up, its a performance and now that she’s down, I don’t need to see it. Shes only been involved with jerks since shes been on the show.
> Kandi- I don’t mind her but I’m kind of over her.
> Cynthia, put on some damn clothes when you‘re filming! I didn’t care for her selfishness about her second Bravo wedding and this one is during a pandemic. Why wouldn’t she just get married privately and have a party later?




i miss Nene too and she was the only reason i was watching.  i have no use for any of those other people. 
i can't stand to watch kenya or kandi!  kandi loves to start messes and will smile in your face with her 64 big teeth and then run to the other girls to tell what she knows and stab you in the back.   and when cynthia is on i don't even bother watching - i do something else until they move on.


----------



## bag-princess

Kendra  is such a nasty woman!!! 










						Sherri Shepherd: Kenya Moore could pay me to care like she paid ex-boyfriends
					

Andy Cohen asked Kenya Moore who she would never want to co-host with again on the show and instantly named Sherri Shepherd.



					thegrio.com


----------



## swags

bag-princess said:


> Kendra  is such a nasty woman!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri Shepherd: Kenya Moore could pay me to care like she paid ex-boyfriends
> 
> 
> Andy Cohen asked Kenya Moore who she would never want to co-host with again on the show and instantly named Sherri Shepherd.
> 
> 
> 
> thegrio.com


She is. She has nothing kind to say ever and she views every other woman as competition.


----------



## swags

This seasons a bit dull. The new couple is not enjoyable to watch. While they were having therapy all I could wonder was whether the therapists LV speedy was a 35 or 40.
Kenya is never happy for anyone. I’m not sure why she is on this season or why Cynthia still seems to like her so much.


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> This seasons a bit dull. The new couple is not enjoyable to watch. While they were having therapy all I could wonder was whether the therapists LV speedy was a 35 or 40.
> Kenya is never happy for anyone. I’m not sure why she is on this season or why Cynthia still seems to like her so much.



kenya is back because she needs the money - period!  although she claims she has so much business but that hair care line of hers is not happening!  i don't know what other things she is trying to be involved in but it is clearly not making her the money she thought it would.  as for cynthia - as usual she leeches on to the person that she believes will keep her name mentioned therefore keeping her pathetic self on the show.  she is not interesting at all on her own!  i wonder how her modeling school is doing??


----------



## TC1

^ or the backpack line? she's as bad as Peter


----------



## swags

I haven’t heard Cynthia mention the Bailey agency in a long time and i forgot about the sunglasses and backpacks.
Now she is a wine maker.


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> I haven’t heard Cynthia mention the Bailey agency in a long time and i forgot about the sunglasses and backpacks.
> *Now she is a wine maker.*



she flip flops with everything!  you would have thought that the Bailey Agency would have been her calling in life since she has experience in that.  but i am not surprised after reading some of the comments from people that signed up and handed money over to her - they were not pleased!


----------



## TC1

swags said:


> I haven’t heard Cynthia mention the Bailey agency in a long time and i forgot about the sunglasses and backpacks.
> Now she is a wine maker.


She doesn't make any wine (as far as I know) She just has a store that sells wine.


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> She doesn't make any wine (as far as I know) She just has a store that sells wine.





it's not a "store" as in a liquor store! 

it is a wine bar.  i would love to know from you guys in/around atlanta what the location is like where it is - 

The Beacon Atlanta 1039 Grant Street SE Atlanta, GA


----------



## TC1

LOL, I just took the name Bailey Wine Cellar as a "store"  
I guess because Kenya called her out that she sold wine for $15 a bottle you can get for $7 in other places


----------



## swags

Kenya put Cynthias wine knowledge on blast last season when the group had that dinner up in the air. She’s never happy about anything good happening for someone else.
I was joking when i called Cynthia a winemaker. Just like Kenya didn't create her own hair care products.


----------



## purseinsanity

I tried watching the first two episodes yesterday and must admit I was bored to tears.  I had enough of "Titty Cent" and watching them sweat in the heat, and mostly made dinner as it droned on in the background.
And social justice is extremely important, but I certainly don't watch any of these Real Housewives shows to get any kind of education on ANYTHING unless I needed to learn how to have fake relationships, get a divorce, scam people, get sued, or think I'm better than my colleagues.  I don't need to be educated by someone who thought the Underground Railroad was an actual train just a few years ago.     I'll go elsewhere to learn about the important things.  I wish these shows would stick to what I first watched them for: fancy lifestyles.


----------



## rockhollow

Kenya was ruthless to Cynthia at the dinner, didn't she! But nothing new with her treatment of the other cast. I also remember how cruel she was to Tanya tried to come for her.

I was happy that she had her invitation retracted by Porsha's sister. I knew that she would try and ruin things if possible. As proved by her conversation with Kandi on the phone.

Kenya is so bitter and unhappy with her life, she doesn't want anyone else to be happy.
She seems happy to be the bad guy on the show this season. I know she wants us to think she's loaded with coins, but I think she needs the salary from Bravo and will do anything.

But of course she doesn't try to take Kandi on, she needs more than just Cynthia to film with.


----------



## purseinsanity

rockhollow said:


> Kenya was ruthless to Cynthia at the dinner, didn't she! But nothing new with her treatment of the other cast. I also remember how cruel she was to Tanya tried to come for her.
> 
> I was happy that she had her invitation retracted by Porsha's sister. I knew that she would try and ruin things if possible. As proved by her conversation with Kandi on the phone.
> 
> Kenya is so bitter and unhappy with her life, she doesn't want anyone else to be happy.
> She seems happy to be the bad guy on the show this season. I know she wants us to think she's loaded with coins, but I think she needs the salary from Bravo and will do anything.
> 
> But of course she doesn't try to take Kandi on, she needs more than just Cynthia to film with.


Kenya, was, is, and probably always will be, a nasty, mean spirited person.  I wish she'd twirl right off this show!


----------



## bag-princess

rockhollow said:


> Kenya was ruthless to Cynthia at the dinner, didn't she! But nothing new with her treatment of the other cast. I also remember how cruel she was to Tanya tried to come for her.
> 
> I was happy that she had her invitation retracted by Porsha's sister. I knew that she would try and ruin things if possible. As proved by her conversation with Kandi on the phone.
> 
> Kenya is so bitter and unhappy with her life, she doesn't want anyone else to be happy.
> She seems happy to be the bad guy on the show this season. I know she wants us to think she's loaded with coins, but I think she needs the salary from Bravo and will do anything.
> 
> But of course she doesn't try to take Kandi on, she needs more than just Cynthia to film with.




of course she is back because she needs the money!  i think that is part of the reason why she is always so mad - she doesn't want to be around them but she has no other choice!   and she's happy to create drama because that will keep her around - andy looooooves a hot mess.  and she is willing to do or say anything to get that check cut.


----------



## swags

This season has been dull but I guess stripper gate will happen soon since Todd brought up their stripper network which apparently extends to South Carolina strippers.
Really don’t care to see Kandi dressed up as a dominatrix type or any of the other ladies for that matter. Nor do I want to see them drooling over sweaty balls but i guess it’s happening.


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> This season has been dull but I guess stripper gate will happen soon since Todd brought up their stripper network which apparently extends to South Carolina strippers.
> Really don’t care to see Kandi dressed up as a dominatrix type or any of the other ladies for that matter. *Nor do I want to see them drooling over sweaty balls* but i guess it’s happening.


That sentence cracked me up . I can't think of anything more revolting , but it reminds me of the Schwety Balls schtick from SNL.


----------



## rockhollow

And all the ladies are sweaty from the long ride in the hot bus. Kenya loves being the bit**. She didn't want it to be a secret that she was flying in a private jet. The bus was nasty, there are much nicer options to rent for a 5 hour ride. And doesn't Bravo pay for the trips anyways? There's no way I be taking a long bus ride, and some of the crowd is on a private jet - so typical Kenya.
And of course the bigger issue is having her baby there. If Bravo was paying for that, that's so wrong, so many of the ladies have small children right now, they should have been offered the same opportunity.
I wish Kenya wasn't on the show.


----------



## swags

purseinsanity said:


> That sentence cracked me up . I can't think of anything more revolting , but it reminds me of the Schwety Balls schtick from SNL.


I always find the strippers kind of nasty even if they are good looking. The way Phaedra and some of them would carry on was embarrassing to me.


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> I always find the strippers kind of nasty even if they are good looking. The way Phaedra and some of them would carry on was embarrassing to me.


Me too!  Just not my thing.  As a germaphobe, all I can do is imagine all the nasties flying around.


----------



## swags

purseinsanity said:


> Me too!  Just not my thing.  As a germaphobe, all I can do is imagine all the nasties flying around.


I wasnt even thinking germs or pandemic. I guess they will say each stripper was tested and that they are essential workers.


----------



## swags

They need to give Marlo a peach. She is funny, shady and loves her labels.


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> They need to give Marlo a peach. She is funny, shady and loves her labels.




i agree!!  if that did that AND got rid of kenya i would start watching again!


----------



## purseinsanity

bag-princess said:


> i agree!!  if that did that AND got rid of kenya i would start watching again!


Amen!


----------



## TC1

Even with all these extra "friends" Drew, Shamea & Falin this show is SO BORING


----------



## rockhollow

Why do we have to have Kenya on the show. She loves acting and being a bit**.
This whole trip is just a chance for her act so terrible.
I didn't like that she brought her child and didn't allow that option for the others, then Kandi defends her and explains she doesn't have a nanny or family (even though in truth I didn't believe her as she is such a bold faced lier) and I almost feel some empathy for her, but then she does something else just horrible and makes her so dislikable.
How can she spend all her time complaining that the ladies don't want to follow her rigid plans for the time, and provides provisions for the ladies but orders take out food for just herself.
I thought she has a whole separate space/wing for her and the baby? Why did she have to make breakfast in the main kitchen?


----------



## TC1

Yes! ordering herself food and asking no one else was mind boggling selfishness. "There's food in the fridge!!" ummm, it wasn't good enough for you but everyone else was supposed to be okay with it?


----------



## september1985

finally the stripper drama episode next week! I am not feeling his “chanel” ensamble lol


----------



## swags

Last night was dull. I don’t know why the other girls didn’t hang out just because Kenya bailed. They should have shown how much more fun the show is without Kenya.
The sex dungeon crap starts next week. I’m only a couple years younger than Cynthia and I can’t think of anything I’d want less than a stripper. 
Kandi seems super excited though.


----------



## rockhollow

I agree, the show was so slow, the ladies seems to spend more time *****ing that having a good time.
And sorry, but I don't believe anything Kenya says. She only has fake apologies when the ladies back her into a corner. What happened to Kenya's aunt and cousin? 
Kenya is the worst hostess this trip.

I am also not looking forward to the sex dungeon party - I can think of so many other parties I would rather attend, but the ladies might enjoy it. Better than all the yelling and moaning, I guess.


----------



## purseinsanity

rockhollow said:


> I agree, the show was so slow, the ladies seems to spend more time *****ing that having a good time.
> And sorry, but I don't believe anything Kenya says. She only has fake apologies when the ladies back her into a corner. What happened to Kenya's aunt and cousin?
> Kenya is the worst hostess this trip.
> 
> I am also not looking forward to the sex dungeon party - I can think of so many other parties I would rather attend, but the ladies might enjoy it. *Better than all the yelling and moaning, I guess.*


I have a feeling that's all the sex dungeon party is going to involve though.


----------



## TC1

Wow..that was a lot. Tanya looked so guilty in that last bedroom scene, it looked like she was going to throw up. I can't believe these women acted like that...they had to know there would be audio or video leaked from somewhere in the house.


----------



## swags

That was nasty!


----------



## bisbee

It only took 5 minutes for me to turn that off.  I don’t find that entertaining...just cringe-worthy.


----------



## rockhollow

Well that was one nasty party!
I'm all for having fun at an all ladies party, but I just can't believe the way the ladies were acting, and doing it while being filmed was too much.
Thank goodness Kandi asked for them to stop filming at least as the evening went on.

And I wish that all the ladies would have as Marlo said, agreed to not discuss what happened after the filming ended.
But we know this isn't going to happen - Kenya couldn't wait to get up and start questioning what happened, and will continue to push and pry.
We're going to hear about this dungeon party all season now.


----------



## TC1

Someone on IG posted the map of the house from 3 days before the party to after. It was clearly marked as "Tanya's Room" then all of a sudden after the noises were heard it was "Empty Room" lol with Tanya having no assigned bedroom on the map... 
I mean, we knew it was her...but still


----------



## rockhollow

didn't Tanya have two rooms? The room she was assigned and then the room she won from the Murder Mystery.
Tanya was looking very guilty and then frightened - this is not going to go well if Kenya continues with her investigations.


----------



## rockhollow

well, as expected, the rumours of the dungeon party's escapades are in the tabloids. And now all the discussion of who released the information.
It could have been anyone, but I'm betting on Kenya - but it could have been production. The more controversy, the better for the show.
I don't like anything about Kenya. She's hoping for sympathy with regards to her marriage, but it just not coming from me.
Her going on about being married for 3 years and wants to fight for the marriage. Goodness, they might have been married on paper for 3 years, but have only spend a few weeks actually together.
Kenya, just get a divorce.
And I really didn't want to see her going to a therapist - the marriage is broken, nothing is going to save it.


----------



## bag-princess

rockhollow said:


> well, as expected, the rumours of the dungeon party's escapades are in the tabloids. And now all the discussion of who released the information.
> It could have been anyone, but I'm betting on Kenya - but it could have been production. The more controversy, the better for the show.
> I don't like anything about Kenya. She's hoping for sympathy with regards to her marriage, but it just not coming from me.
> Her going on about being married for 3 years and wants to fight for the marriage. Goodness, they might have been married on paper for 3 years, but have only spend a few weeks actually together.
> Kenya, just get a divorce.
> And I really didn't want to see her going to a therapist - the marriage is broken, nothing is going to save it.



i wouldn’t waste good sympathy on Kenya either! And Bravo is obviously footing the bill for “therapy“ because I seriously doubt she cares enough to pay for it.  Whatever money she has would be wasted on it.


----------



## TC1

The only thing keeping this entire season afloat is Bolo and his "antics"


----------



## rockhollow

TC1 said:


> The only thing keeping this entire season afloat is Bolo and his "antics"



thank goodness for Bolo

the show seems so disjointed this season. None of the main characters seem to like each other, so it's not comfortable when they are together. They all seem to have their own agendas without any cross over.
And I really don't want to see Marlo and Kenya together.


----------



## TC1

rockhollow said:


> thank goodness for Bolo
> 
> the show seems so disjointed this season. None of the main characters seem to like each other, so it's not comfortable when they are together. They all seem to have their own agendas without any cross over.
> And I really don't want to see Marlo and Kenya together.


It seems like they tried to add so many friends and extra tag alongs that no on can keep things straight. Porsha showing up at the pumkin patch for 2 mins after driving for hours? Odd.


----------



## swags

rockhollow said:


> well, as expected, the rumours of the dungeon party's escapades are in the tabloids. And now all the discussion of who released the information.
> It could have been anyone, but I'm betting on Kenya - but it could have been production. The more controversy, the better for the show.
> I don't like anything about Kenya. She's hoping for sympathy with regards to her marriage, but it just not coming from me.
> Her going on about being married for 3 years and wants to fight for the marriage. Goodness, they might have been married on paper for 3 years, but have only spend a few weeks actually together.
> Kenya, just get a divorce.
> And I really didn't want to see her going to a therapist - the marriage is broken, nothing is going to save it.


Right. We know she has mom issues and chooses jerks. We don’t need to see her in tv therapy.


----------



## rockhollow

that was so strange about Porsha and the party. What was so important for her to appear - after driving for hours in the wrong direction, I'd call it a day and go home. I suppose she needed the airtime with some of the ladies.
I'd also be pissed over Marlo now being Kenya's BFF, Porsha (surprisingly )was correct to say that Kenya is only interested in talking to Marlo because she was running out of people to film with.

Do you think that Kenya and Marc marriage was ever a real marriage or just a business transaction from the get go?
I do think that Kenya caught feelings and wanted this to be a real marriage, but I just don't know about Marc.
It was kind of sad to hear Kenya's dad say he'd never even met the guy.


----------



## TC1

I think Kenya wanted it to be real. Marc is handsome and seems to be successful. She wanted him to change, he didn't. I also feel he is an a-hole to her, and am surprised she puts up with it.


----------



## limom

Were they even married irl?
Her and Halle should have used a sperm donor and called it a day.
I have always liked Kenya and hope that she will find peace in motherhood.
Brooklyn is so cute.


----------



## Materielgrrl

I cannot believe they acted up like that in front of Big Freedia.  She was not having any of that crap. She has made a huge step up, it was so embarrassing looking at her facial expressions in watching these women argue over NOTHING!  Probably went in the back to google Bolo… 

I don't know why Marlo brought anything up. She put herself in the middle of NOTHING!


----------



## TC1

This whole season is about nothing. Awful.


----------



## swags

I guess Marlo is still trying to get a peach and is using Kenya  for that reason because this drama is too fake to be believable.
I’m tired of hearing about Bolo.    
Kenya was acting just as gross but probably was mad that Bolo didn’t proposition her.


----------



## limom

Prayers and dungeons?


----------



## swags

limom said:


> Prayers and dungeons?



I’m over Kandi being the mistress of whips and chains. If Todd likes that, wonderful, I don’t need to see it on tv.
Im beyond over Kenya Moore.


----------



## LemonDrop

I want to binge watch RHoATL.  Season 13 is almost over. What's a good season to start with? It's too much to go back to season 1. I just want to understand the current cast and be caught up to where they are at now.


----------



## rockhollow

LemonDrop said:


> I want to binge watch RHoATL.  Season 13 is almost over. What's a good season to start with? It's too much to go back to season 1. I just want to understand the current cast and be caught up to where they are at now.


 

maybe go to youtube and just watch highlights from the past seasons. There is so much backstory with all the ladies.


----------



## Tivo

LemonDrop said:


> I want to binge watch RHoATL.  Season 13 is almost over. What's a good season to start with? It's too much to go back to season 1. I just want to understand the current cast and be caught up to where they are at now.


Seasons 6-8 are a good starting point


----------



## swags

This season wasn’t very good. Marlo is acting downright vile to Porsha. She’s like a middle schooler making fun of her looks. 
Ken was also a vile jerk. What an insecure a-hole.


----------



## TC1

Agree, this season was a snooze. These new ladies added nothing.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I knew this season was a snooze when this forum isn't moving at all.


----------



## rockhollow

well watching the last episode of the reunion. They had already gone over all this crap in the first 2 episodes so this was just a shouting match.
We already got it, most of these ladies are not friends and barely co-workers.
The only interesting thing was to hear that Tanya was finished with the housewife show. I do think she was just not cut out for the cut throat antics of these Atlanta women.

I did used to sometimes think that Marlo was amusing, but after this season, I hope she never gets the peach. I know she's do pretty well anything to get on the show, but her new found alliance with Kenya was too much.

And although I don't really want to support Porsche, the attack from Kenya made me feel for her.
Kenya is truly an evil woman with no scruples or morals.


----------



## bag-princess

Porsha Williams Engaged to RHOA Costar Falynn Guobadia's Estranged Husband After a Month of Dating
					

In April, Falynn announced her marriage of two years was over




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> Porsha Williams Engaged to RHOA Costar Falynn Guobadia's Estranged Husband After a Month of Dating
> 
> 
> In April, Falynn announced her marriage of two years was over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


Porsha  is now the Queen of Thotlandia. 
The wife was gorgeous. That old man can pay for pretty.
Being in your juicy years and having a relationship with that troll. 
I can’t imagine my old azz spending  a night with that dude, to be real.


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> Porsha  is now the Queen of Thotlandia.
> The wife was gorgeous. That old man can pay for pretty.
> Being in your juicy years and having a relationship with that troll.
> I can’t imagine my old azz spending  a night with that dude, to be real.




girl i am glad i had put my tea down or it would have been all over this laptop!   i could not believe what i was seeing - what does she want with that man???   i have not watched the show in years - is he that rich???


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> girl i am glad i had put my tea down or it would have been all over this laptop!   i could not believe what i was seeing - what does she want with that man???   i have not watched the show in years - is he that rich???


From What has been shown, he seems more well off that the hotdog king.
Also, Kordell was not a looker either but he was young and vital.
Porsha has a thing for ugly and now ugly and old.
He is 56???? Wow. Moisturization fail.


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> From What has been shown, he seems more well off that the hotdog king.
> Also, Kordell was not a looker either but he was young and vital.
> Porsha has a thing for ugly and now ugly and old.
> He is 56???? Wow. Moisturization fail.
> View attachment 5080480




well my grandmother always said you don't want a man prettier than you!!     that seems to be porsha's rule when choosing her mate - as well as rich of course.  i thought that man was in his 60's!!! i am going to need someone to show me the birth certificate ASAP!


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> well my grandmother always said you don't want a man prettier than you!!     that seems to be porsha's rule when choosing her mate - as well as rich of course.  i thought that man was in his 60's!!! i am going to need someone to show me the birth certificate ASAP!


Are we cousins?


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> Are we cousins?


----------



## swags

Didn’t Porsha introduce viewers to Fallyn while appearing at her house?
The dude (Fallyns husband) was on the Bolo trip, I remember Fallyn left before the orgy started.


----------



## limom

swags said:


> Didn’t Porsha introduce viewers to Fallyn while appearing at her house?
> The dude (Fallyns husband) was on the Bolo trip, I remember Fallyn left before the orgy started.


Well, she should have stayed for the laughs and maybe more. It turned out the old dude doesn't mind a liberated woman


----------



## TC1

bag-princess said:


> Porsha Williams Engaged to RHOA Costar Falynn Guobadia's Estranged Husband After a Month of Dating
> 
> 
> In April, Falynn announced her marriage of two years was over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


This is more interesting than the whole season we were just subjected to. Yikkkes, Porsha that's nasty


----------



## meluvs2shop

Porsha is so pretty until she opens her mouth. Girl, please.


----------



## swags

TC1 said:


> This is more interesting than the whole season we were just subjected to. Yikkkes, Porsha that's nasty


Yes, they should do a special.


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> This is more interesting than the whole season we were just subjected to. Yikkkes, Porsha that's nasty




That is what a lot of people have been saying - she has secured her story line for next season! We all know how andy loves a good mess! I wonder what kind of mess Kenya is going to cook up to try and steal the spotlight back to her!!


----------



## rockhollow

bag-princess said:


> That is what a lot of people have been saying - she has secured her story line for next season! We all know how andy loves a good mess! I wonder what kind of mess Kenya is going to cook up to try and steal the spotlight back to her!!



I think this has been one of the reason Kenya has gone so hard on Porsha, she sees Porsha coming out as more popular.
I think Kenya was hoping her storyline with the new girl was going to be the main story of this season, but that backfired when LaToya liked some of the other ladies and started to side with them.


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> This whole season is about nothing. Awful.


I stopped watching after the bachelorette party.


----------



## purseinsanity

bag-princess said:


> Porsha Williams Engaged to RHOA Costar Falynn Guobadia's Estranged Husband After a Month of Dating
> 
> 
> In April, Falynn announced her marriage of two years was over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


Who is Falynn?  Was she on the show?  It must've been after I stopped watching.


----------



## purseinsanity

bag-princess said:


> That is what a lot of people have been saying - she has secured her story line for next season! We all know how andy loves a good mess! I wonder what kind of mess Kenya is going to cook up to try and steal the spotlight back to her!!


Kenya will be pi$$ed she snagged another rich guy


----------



## bag-princess

purseinsanity said:


> Kenya will be pi$$ed she snagged another rich guy




that is icing on the cake!!


----------



## bag-princess

purseinsanity said:


> Who is Falynn?  Was she on the show?  It must've been after I stopped watching.




from what people are saying - she made a couple of appearances and she and porsha hung out a few times at her house.  she was not a regular.


----------



## bag-princess

rockhollow said:


> *I think this has been one of the reason Kenya has gone so hard on Porsha, she sees Porsha coming out as more popular.*
> I think Kenya was hoping her storyline with the new girl was going to be the main story of this season, but that backfired when LaToya liked some of the other ladies and started to side with them.



i do too.  i believe she thought that she would be easy to eliminate but it did not turn out that way at all. 





purseinsanity said:


> I stopped watching after the bachelorette party.




i stopped watching when i found out nene would not be coming back.  she is the only thing that kept me watching after phaedra left.  i had decided to give it another try and then they announced kenya was back and there is no way i could watch her again!


----------



## rockhollow

They  went to a pool party and then a costume party at Falynn's house. I don't remember who's friend she was, and then she came to the house where they had the Bolo party, but said she was staying offsite. She was there the first day, but then we didn't  see her again - I did wonder what had happened to her?

if half of what we are seeing about Porsha and this new fellow, Porsha has secured a spot for next season.


----------



## limom

rockhollow said:


> They  went to a pool party and then a costume party at Falynn's house. I don't remember who's friend she was, and then she came to the house where they had the Bolo party, but said she was staying offsite. She was there the first day, but then we didn't  see her again - I did wonder what had happened to her?
> 
> if half of what we are seeing about Porsha and this new fellow, Porsha has secured a spot for next season.


A party with no food 

Oh well, shenanigans galore


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> A party with no food
> 
> Oh well, shenanigans galore





btw - in the recent pics of porsha with both her men she looks very pregnant to me in the flowered moo moo she has on! i meant to ask yesterday if anyone noticed it but i guess people were so shocked by the engagement announcement.


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> btw - in the recent pics of porsha with both her men she looks very pregnant to me in the flowered moo moo she has on! i meant to ask yesterday if anyone noticed it but i guess people were so shocked by the engagement announcement.


What is Porsha gonna do?
Paternity Court or Maury’s?
And the DNA says....
Bolo, you are the father.


----------



## september1985

I read that Dennis knew Simon from some business deal and that's how Porsha met Fallyn. Also, very weird how they've been together for a month and already in love and engaged.


----------



## bag-princess

label.hoe said:


> I read that Dennis knew Simon from some business deal and that's how Porsha met Fallyn. Also, very weird how they've been together for a month and already in love and engaged.



yes that is what i have been seeing about how she knew them.   i honestly think that dennis is looking so happy and unbothered by this because he had dodged the wedding bullet!  and i know his mom is happy about that!!


----------



## breakfastatcartier

This is why I stopped watching this show years ago, things went downhill since the introduction of Kenya and the rest.

I only enjoyed season 11 in spite of the new ladies since it dealt with real issues (Cynthias daughter going to college, Gregg’s cancer…) and it was mostly lighthearted without Kenya causing a divide between every one.

I liked Porsha on her debut season, what happened to her now? This is LOW.


----------



## bag-princess

Porsha Williams Get's A Spin-Off, A Three-Part Special About Her Life
					

Porsha Williams is getting her own three-part spin-off.




					realitywives.net


----------



## september1985

Marlo was terrible this season. especially at the reunion where she and Kenya said it was within their right to investigate and call out Porsha for lying about bolo. the bolo thing just went too far!


----------



## swags

label.hoe said:


> Marlo was terrible this season. especially at the reunion where she and Kenya said it was within their right to investigate and call out Porsha for lying about bolo. the bolo thing just went too far!


Agree. Porsha is getting the last laugh. I bet Kenyer is stewing!


----------



## limom

label.hoe said:


> Marlo was terrible this season. especially at the reunion where she and Kenya said it was within their right to investigate and call out Porsha for lying about bolo. the bolo thing just went too far!


Kenya was ridiculous but she moved the story,
No Kenya, super snooze fest.
Nobody cares that Porsha is a hoe, it is been known since forever.
And now, we have been made aware that she has zero boundaries.
I like my hoes characters to have a gold heart not to be trifling and have poor taste in men.


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> Agree. Porsha is getting the last laugh. *I bet Kenyer is stewing!*



all that drama she tried to create with her marriage ending and how horrible he was to her!    andy needs to snatch that peach back out her hand.  looks like he is setting porsha up to bring in the numbers next season because kenya obviously could not!


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> all that drama she tried to create with her marriage ending and how horrible he was to her!    andy needs to snatch that peach back out her hand.  looks like he is setting porsha up to bring in the numbers next season because kenya obviously could not!


Did Kenya have a special too?
Can’t recall


----------



## BevS813

Kenya has got to go...! She's a snake.


----------



## swags

limom said:


> Kenya was ridiculous but she moved the story,
> No Kenya, super snooze fest.
> Nobody cares that Porsha is a hoe, it is been known since forever.
> And now, we have been made aware that she has zero boundaries.
> I like my hoes characters to have a gold heart not to be trifling and have poor taste in men.


I saw Kenya as trying too hard and since she won’t showcase her own personal life she latched onto Porsha. Marlo backed the wrong housewife though.  True about Porsha having no boundaries. I’d like to know what the timeline really is with this new soulmate love of her life.


----------



## limom

swags said:


> I saw Kenya as trying too hard and since she won’t showcase her own personal life she latched onto Porsha. Marlo backed the wrong housewife though.  True about Porsha having no boundaries. I’d like to know what the timeline really is with this new soulmate love of her life.


That opening of a Kenya as Catherine Tramell was so corny.
It was embarrassing. Cringey. Really.
However, Kenya was able to make the show been talked about with Porsha‘s willingness to have some fun. Gay, straight sex, she does not care. She is game for anything. And I admire that.
She does not owe anything to anyone.
She is single, on vacay. She should do as she pleases.
Both Kenya and Porsha are dynamic characters. And earn their peaches every year.
MarLo will never get a peach, she is unredeemable. But she is awesome as a side kick plus she brings crazy fashions. So there is that.
The fake girl crush can go. I think she is too minor.
The actress, the same.
Bring Falynn if possible, she is gorgeous. Seems both ratchet and classy. And she might need a check(or not )
Kandi keeps on trucking.... She is great for the franchise. She got new young children and appeals to many groups, imo. Plus, her mother is nuts (and not in a good way).
Wig could sign in as a friend, per diem as she lost her gig.


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> *I saw Kenya as trying too hard and since she won’t showcase her own personal life she latched onto Porsha.* Marlo backed the wrong housewife though.  True about Porsha having no boundaries. I’d like to know what the timeline really is with this new soulmate love of her life.





this!!!  she tried her best to create drama with that awful marriage but then didn't want to talk about certain points when she has no problem dragging other relationships through the mud!   she can't have it both ways and i wish they would get rid of her!  i refuse to watch with her around.


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> Did Kenya have a special too?
> Can’t recall



nope! 
she has nothing worth talking about!!


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> That opening of a Kenya as Catherine Tramell was so corny.
> It was embarrassing. Cringey. Really.
> However, Kenya was able to make the show been talked about with Porsha‘s willingness to have some fun. Gay, straight sex, she does not care. She is game for anything. And I admire that.
> She does not owe anything to anyone.
> She is single, on vacay. She should do as she pleases.
> Both Kenya and Porsha are dynamic characters. And earn their peaches every year.
> MarLo will never get a peach, she is unredeemable. But she is awesome as a side kick plus she brings crazy fashions. So there is that.
> The fake girl crush can go. I think she is too minor.
> The actress, the same.
> Bring Falynn if possible, she is gorgeous. Seems both ratchet and classy. And she might need a check(or not )
> Kandi keeps on trucking.... She is great for the franchise. She got new young children and appeals to many groups, imo. Plus, her mother is nuts (and not in a good way).
> Wig could sign in as a friend, per diem as she lost her gig.


Yes, that Kenya/Basic Instinct thing...who came up with that ridiculous idea?
If Porsha wants to sleep with a hundred people at the same time when she's single, (or if she's with someone who couldn't care less) I really don't care.  Not for me, I'll keep my cervical cancer risk low, thank you, but you do you Porsha.


----------



## limom

purseinsanity said:


> Yes, that Kenya/Basic Instinct thing...who came up with that ridiculous idea?
> If Porsha wants to sleep with a hundred people at the same time when she's single, (or if she's with someone who couldn't care less) I really don't care.  Not for me, I'll keep my cervical cancer risk low, thank you, but you do you Porsha.


Gardisil.


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> Gardisil.


Well, Porsha is over 25.  I suppose she can still get it since she's under 46 I think, but might not be as effective!    
(OMG, how did I get in this rabbit hole?  Gardisil here, and Goop vagina smelling candles in the JLo thread.  Help!)


----------



## meluvs2shop

I know she’s no longer on the show but I died laughing just now!


----------



## limom

That wig was a crime against eyes everywhere


----------



## Riggs4

LADC_chick said:


> I think its because she's high maintenance. Kenya doesn't bug me the way that she bugs a lot of people, but I could see how there'd be an expiry date on whatever relationships she's been in that starts, like, a couple months into the relationship because she can be very extra (just based on what I've seen on the show).


I agree. I don't like Kenya to this day. She is fake and loves attention. If it's not about her she isn't happy and will ruin anyone else's good time. She is selfish and I believe she is jealous of her own child. I think she should of been removed a long time ago and made room for someone who is worth it. I understand it's all drama but the show don't revolve around her and she shouldn't be allowed to dismiss the rest of the cast the way she does. I believe Kenya is everyone's problem.


----------



## bag-princess

Riggs4 said:


> I agree. I don't like Kenya to this day. She is fake and loves attention. If it's not about her she isn't happy and will ruin anyone else's good time. She is selfish and I believe she is jealous of her own child. I think she should of been removed a long time ago and made room for someone who is worth it. I understand it's all drama but the show don't revolve around her and she shouldn't be allowed to dismiss the rest of the cast the way she does. I believe Kenya is everyone's problem.




i agree with all this! as long as she is on the show i will never watch again!


----------



## bag-princess

poor Greg!  #prayers




			https://blackdoctor.org/nene-leakes-gregg-leakes-cancer-return/?fbclid=IwAR2npwKUOiaF85sJYDgZqX1aWmjt8ZW64JOANIz_tW7TWtx3hw6qJsNAYIo


----------



## bag-princess

Marlo came to slay!!!










						Marlo Hampon Is Casually Wearing the Sexiest Bikini We've Ever Seen | Bravo TV Official Site
					

Marlo Hampton loves eye-popping fashion of all kinds, and The Real Housewives of Atlanta friend manages to look stylish even when she's barely wearing anything at all.




					www.bravotv.com


----------



## bag-princess

Lawdamerc!! the butler really did do it this time!!


----------



## swags

bag-princess said:


> Lawdamerc!! the butler really did do it this time!!



Nothing says I’ve moved on like a rebound baby with your butler/assistant.


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> Nothing says I’ve moved on like a rebound baby with your butler/assistant.




girl you almost made me spit out my tea!!!!!


----------



## september1985

bag-princess said:


> Lawdamerc!! the butler really did do it this time!!



omg… why?…


----------



## BevS813

May he RIP









						'RHOA' Star NeNe Leakes' Husband, Gregg, Dead at 66 After Cancer Battle
					

Nene Leakes' husband Gregg Leakes dies at 66 after cancer battle.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## jiffer

I was sad to read that Gregg Leakes passed away. He had such a long battle with cancer. Gregg and Bobby from NYC were my favorite house husbands. May Gregg rest in peace.


----------



## bag-princess

BevS813 said:


> May he RIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'RHOA' Star NeNe Leakes' Husband, Gregg, Dead at 66 After Cancer Battle
> 
> 
> Nene Leakes' husband Gregg Leakes dies at 66 after cancer battle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com



I saw her post a couple days ago that Greg was transitioning so I knew it was just a matter of time.  RIP Gregg


----------



## rockhollow

Very sad news - he was one of the only good things about Nene.
RIP Greg.


----------



## swags

Aww sad to hear about Gregg. He seemed like a kind man And I enjoyed him on the show.


----------



## Swanky

Awwww, I just read this and came here to see if it was posted. 
Rest In Peace Gregg


----------



## bag-princess

#shetriedit    

of course 50Cynt is spinning it to make it seem like it was HER painful decision when it has bee in the streets for months that she was not going to be asked back! 











						Cynthia Bailey Says She Will Not Return to The Real Housewives of Atlanta | Bravo TV Official Site
					

Cynthia Bailey confirmed on Monday (September 27) that she will not be returning to The Real Housewives of Atlanta after




					www.bravotv.com


----------



## swags

I don’t mind Cynthia but I can’t say I’ll miss her.


----------



## rockhollow

I liked Cynthia. She could be very wishy-washy but was a good person who just always wanted to be liked.
Both Nene and Kenya treated her badly over the seasons.

I'll always smile thinking about her friendship contact with Nene - quite amusing for a grown woman to want a friendship contact.


----------



## BevS813

Porsha is leaving, too









						Porsha Williams Leaving 'Real Housewives of Atlanta' After 9 Seasons
					

Williams' co-star, Cynthia Bailey, is also leaving the 'RHOA' franchise ahead of season 14.




					www.etonline.com


----------



## bag-princess

BevS813 said:


> Porsha is leaving, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porsha Williams Leaving 'Real Housewives of Atlanta' After 9 Seasons
> 
> 
> Williams' co-star, Cynthia Bailey, is also leaving the 'RHOA' franchise ahead of season 14.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etonline.com





just saw this on FB!  they are doomed without nene - they may as well end it now because ain't nobody going to tune in to see kandi!


----------



## purseinsanity

BevS813 said:


> Porsha is leaving, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porsha Williams Leaving 'Real Housewives of Atlanta' After 9 Seasons
> 
> 
> Williams' co-star, Cynthia Bailey, is also leaving the 'RHOA' franchise ahead of season 14.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etonline.com


Too bad.  Porsha was at least entertaining.  Cynthia was kind of boring.  Wonder if Marlo is gunning for a peach more than ever?


----------



## swags

purseinsanity said:


> Too bad.  Porsha was at least entertaining.  Cynthia was kind of boring.  Wonder if Marlo is gunning for a peach more than ever?


This suck. Porsha was entertaining. To make it worse it looks like we are stuck with stupid Kenya.


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> This suck. Porsha was entertaining. To make it worse it looks like we are stuck with stupid Kenya.


Oh Lordy, I forgot about Kenya!  Shoot me.  No Nene, Kim, Porsha.  What do we have left?  Kenya, Kandi, and Drew??


----------



## swags

purseinsanity said:


> Oh Lordy, I forgot about Kenya!  Shoot me.  No Nene, Kim, Porsha.  What do we have left?  Kenya, Kandi, and Drew??


I don’t mind Kandi but she’s not a favorite of mine. I don’t like Kenya or her negativity. I wanted to like Drew but her husband was a downer.


----------



## Heart Star

I like Kandi, but her mom is a whole other story


----------



## bag-princess

purseinsanity said:


> Too bad.  Porsha was at least entertaining.  Cynthia was kind of boring.  Wonder if Marlo is gunning for a peach more than ever?



I don’t think it’s so much Marlo but her fans - and I would love to see her get a peach!


----------



## bag-princess

just read some about Akon’s ???? Girlfriend being added to the show now in Porsha’s place!! who is that and why would anyone care?


----------



## bag-princess

I hope it’s true about Marlo -


Kandi Burruss and Kenya Moore keep their peaches, Marlo Hampton finally gets a peach, Sheree Whitfield returns and Olympian Sanya Richards-Ross and Rozina Negusei, one of 'singer' Akon's girlfriends join the cast. 


realitywives.net


----------



## BevS813

I'm excited about ''who gon check me boo'' Sheree...


----------



## purseinsanity

BevS813 said:


> I'm excited about ''who gon check me boo'' Sheree...


Is she coming back??!  Yay!  She was also entertaining.  I miss the old days of all the RHW shows, where it wasn't just scripted fighting.


----------



## BevS813

Looks like it


----------



## TC1

"one of" Akon's girlfriends


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> "one of" Akon's girlfriends




you caught that too!?


----------



## swags

I found early Sheree very entertaining. The Louis Vuitton birthday cake, “some seven figures” and who gonna check me boo.


----------



## purseinsanity

Wasn't she the one that yanked Kim's wig and claimed she was just "shifting it"?  Her cross eyed ex bothered me, especially with the possible DV.  Is she still with that guy that was in prison??


----------



## purseinsanity

RHOA Season 14 Cast Announced: Shereé Whitfield Returns and Sanya Richards-Ross Joins as Newcomer
					

The full cast for the upcoming season also includes Kandi Burruss, Kenya Moore, Drew Sidora and longtime 'friend' Marlo Hampton




					people.com
				




I'm glad Marlo is getting a peach and "Who Gon Check Me, Boo?" Sheree is coming back!  She was at least entertaining.


----------



## swags

purseinsanity said:


> RHOA Season 14 Cast Announced: Shereé Whitfield Returns and Sanya Richards-Ross Joins as Newcomer
> 
> 
> The full cast for the upcoming season also includes Kandi Burruss, Kenya Moore, Drew Sidora and longtime 'friend' Marlo Hampton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad Marlo is getting a peach and "Who Gon Check Me, Boo?" Sheree is coming back!  She was at least entertaining.


I’m happy for Marlo. Hope it’s a good season.


----------



## bag-princess

I’m shocked……said no one! 










						Cynthia Bailey & Mike Hill, Deny He's Cheating
					

Former Real Housewives Of Atlanta star Cynthia Bailey and new husband Mike Hill are denying allegations he




					realitywives.net


----------



## rockhollow

"Mike has said on RHOA that he has cheated in all his marriages and his relationships. This doesn’t seem too farfetched." - from the article

Poor Cynthia, she has not had much luck where men are concerned.
Mike seems like a bit of a creep to me.


----------



## bag-princess

rockhollow said:


> "Mike has said on RHOA that he has cheated in all his marriages and his relationships. This doesn’t seem too farfetched." - from the article
> 
> Poor Cynthia, she has not had much luck where men are concerned.
> *Mike seems like a bit of a creep to me.*




and to a lot of other people too!  he admitted that he has cheated in ALL his marriages AND relationships so i don't know why anyone would think this one will be any different.  he will just try and hide it more of course but he is not going to change.


----------



## sgj99

I like Cynthia’s baby-daddy.
And giving Marlo a peach is the last straw for me.  I’m done.


----------



## TC1

Has he lost interest in her because she's not on the show anymore? he seemed to really like the attention.


----------



## bag-princess

sgj99 said:


> I like Cynthia’s baby-daddy.
> And giving Marlo a peach is the last straw for me.  I’m done.



I like Marlo - much much more than Kenya and Cynthia and Kandi



TC1 said:


> Has he lost interest in her because she's not on the show anymore? he seemed to really like the attention.


 
possibly…….which would be crazy since she claims she is doing it for her marriage!


----------



## bag-princess

He must have been bored that day!!   











						'Is This the Same Individual?': Peter Thomas Stops Fans In Their Tracks After He Shaves Beard
					

Peter Thomas' appearance caused a commotion among fans on Instagram after the former reality star debuted a new look. In the social media post shared on




					atlantablackstar.com


----------



## rockhollow

bag-princess said:


> He must have been bored that day!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Is This the Same Individual?': Peter Thomas Stops Fans In Their Tracks After He Shaves Beard
> 
> 
> Peter Thomas' appearance caused a commotion among fans on Instagram after the former reality star debuted a new look. In the social media post shared on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> atlantablackstar.com




goodness, he looks like Ru Paul


----------



## purseinsanity

rockhollow said:


> "Mike has said on RHOA that he has cheated in all his marriages and his relationships. This doesn’t seem too farfetched." - from the article
> 
> Poor Cynthia, she has not had much luck where men are concerned.
> Mike seems like a bit of a creep to me.


Did I miss something?  He cheated on Cynthia?!


----------



## bag-princess

The train has wrecked before it can get back on the track!!  I wouldn’t waste my good time watching this mess!










						Sheree Whitfield's return to Real Housewives of Atlanta may have cost her a relationship
					

Earlier this month, Sheree Whitfield filmed a scene for Real Housewives of Atlanta that may have caused her to get dumped.




					www.monstersandcritics.com


----------



## bag-princess

did anyone else see Andy on "the real" talking about the success of the RH shows and he was patting himself on the back about how proud he was because they showcase women in their 50's and 60's leading "vibrant lives" and being sexy and sexual!!    wait let me do that again!    he must be talking about a show in alternate universe because those women and their lives are hot messes!  he didn't mention the cat fats and the name calling we all have seen.


----------



## purseinsanity

Speaking of new looks, here allegedly is Phaedra:


----------



## swags

Is anyone watching Porshas Family Matters? It’s not great television but it is entertaining. I think Dennis makes the show.


----------



## TC1

swags said:


> Is anyone watching Porshas Family Matters? It’s not great television but it is entertaining. I think Dennis makes the show.


I am. Dennis is so funny, I love that he needs subtitles and an urban dictionary half the time  
I feel like Porsha's sister has a thing for him...She'd never admit it, but I feel it more than the brother-sister vibe they claim.


----------



## september1985

Its definitely a weird dynamic -you've got Porsha’s side of the family then Lauren’s side, then Dennis and his mom; Simon, and a few friends sprinkled in. doesn't seem like the blend was necessary for PJ. All the extra people are taking away from the central love triangle everyone is really watching for. 

hopefully its just a one season thing.


----------



## swags

I really want Dennis to be reunited with his robe. Viewers should get to see him roaming the resort in it. Porsha needs to give him his stuff back if she’s really moved on. 
What’s up with Porshas aunt? I think her and her daughter Storm would like a full time gig with Bravo.


----------



## swags

Nene has a new lover.








						NeNe Leakes Steps Out With New Man, Reveals She's Dating Again
					

Leakes was seen with the businessman in Miami after sharing several photos alongside him during her birthday party.




					www.etonline.com


----------



## TC1

swags said:


> I really want Dennis to be reunited with his robe. Viewers should get to see him roaming the resort in it. Porsha needs to give him his stuff back if she’s really moved on.
> What’s up with Porshas aunt? I think her and her daughter Storm would like a full time gig with Bravo.


That aunt was really doing the most at the Cenote.


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> Nene has a new lover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NeNe Leakes Steps Out With New Man, Reveals She's Dating Again
> 
> 
> Leakes was seen with the businessman in Miami after sharing several photos alongside him during her birthday party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etonline.com




good for her!  life goes on.  she ain't dead.


----------



## september1985

swags said:


> I really want Dennis to be reunited with his robe. Viewers should get to see him roaming the resort in it. Porsha needs to give him his stuff back if she’s really moved on.
> What’s up with Porshas aunt? I think her and her daughter Storm would like a full time gig with Bravo.



And the scene with her aunt screaming over her daughter giving her a little quick hug was so embarrassing.


----------



## bag-princess

‘RHOA’ Alum Eva Marcille Pregnant with 4th Child: Congrats
					

Full house! The reality star announced she and husband Mike Sterling are adding another little one to their bunch on Apr. 1.




					hollywoodlife.com


----------



## uhpharm01

NeNe Leakes Accuses 'RHOA' Producers of Racism in Lawsuit
					

NeNe Leakes accuses 'RHOA' of fostering racist work environment in explosive new lawsuit.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## limom

Again?


----------



## bag-princess

uhpharm01 said:


> NeNe Leakes Accuses 'RHOA' Producers of Racism in Lawsuit
> 
> 
> NeNe Leakes accuses 'RHOA' of fostering racist work environment in explosive new lawsuit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com




well...........that's not going to get her back on the show.


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> well...........that's not going to get her back on the show.


that's so true.


----------



## Materielgrrl

And she's dragging Kim with this too.


----------



## bag-princess

Materielgrrl said:


> And she's dragging Kim with this too.




i almost said "kim who???" because she is so irrelevant now herself!


----------



## rockhollow

why did she wait so long to bring this charge up?
Get over it Nene, you said some horrible things as well when you were on the housewife show!


----------



## castortroy666

I remember Nene was homophobic towards Andy on a reunion as well, but everybody pretended it didnt happened, maybe they were shocked at the time.


----------



## swags

Did anyone watch the premiere last night? I thought it was pretty entertaining with Marlo and her  grammatically incorrect  Le Archive. 
Drews husband is back to be messy again. Kenya looked great. The dancing with stars gig must have been constant workouts. Dropping it with Drew, is that a real business?


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> Did anyone watch the premiere last night? I thought it was pretty entertaining with Marlo and her  grammatically incorrect  Le Archive.
> Drews husband is back to be messy again. Kenya looked great. The dancing with stars gig must have been constant workouts. Dropping it with Drew, is that a real business?




i just refuse to watch anything with Kenya’s presence! Even though I liked Marlo and so happy that she finally has a peach the only thing that would bring me back is Phae! That’s how long it’s been since I watched the show.


----------



## TC1

swags said:


> Did anyone watch the premiere last night? I thought it was pretty entertaining with Marlo and her  grammatically incorrect  Le Archive.
> Drews husband is back to be messy again. Kenya looked great. The dancing with stars gig must have been constant workouts. Dropping it with Drew, is that a real business?


LOL at the LE Archive. As someone who speaks French I was cringing throughout. Not sure about the new girl..she was quick to run to Marlo to try to spread the gossip about the party. Drew saying she lost 25 lbs..and then her IG post said 10..


----------



## uhpharm01

NeNe Leakes Claims She Was Blacklisted By 'RHOA' Executives
					

NeNe Leakes says she wanted to drop the hammer on the "Real Housewives of Atlanta" years ago ... but the execs blacklisted her, making it extremely difficult to take any legal action.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## castortroy666

swags said:


> Did anyone watch the premiere last night? I thought it was pretty entertaining with Marlo and her  grammatically incorrect  Le Archive.
> Drews husband is back to be messy again. Kenya looked great. The dancing with stars gig must have been constant workouts. Dropping it with Drew, is that a real business?


That olympic gold medal winner is boring me, I wonder how many times she will mention her gold medals in this season? Marlo is the Faye Resnick of Atlanta, but maybe she changed since she is raising those two boys now, that leaves a lot of pressure on this queen to deliver.


----------



## rockhollow

I tried the watch the premiere, it comes with my hayu subscription. 
Ended up falling asleep before the finish.
I don't know how the season will fare, the show seemed tired and disconnected.
And are we just going to see the same old storylines rehashed?

I was pleased to see after all these years, Marlo finally gets a peach, but  I don't think that will even help the season.
Kenya was hard to take, she was overacting in the bit I saw of her.


----------



## bag-princess

rockhollow said:


> I tried the watch the premiere, it comes with my hayu subscription.
> Ended up falling asleep before the finish.
> I don't know how the season will fare, the show seemed tired and disconnected.
> And are we just going to see the same old storylines rehashed?
> 
> I was pleased to see after all these years, Marlo finally gets a peach, but  I don't think that will even help the season.
> *Kenya was hard to take*, she was overacting in the bit I saw of her.




kenya and kandi are the two reason i will not watch - as much as i am happy marlo finally got a peach because i did like her i just can't stand those two!


----------



## DrDior

I’m here for Le’ Ebay.


----------



## swags

DrDior said:


> I’m here for Le’ Ebay.


I don‘t hate Marlos concept for her business other than she needs to fix the name. Hope she turns it into something bigger.


----------



## rockhollow

I also like Marlo's concept. She does have a very large eccentric collection of clothes that she doesn't wear. I hope there is a use and need for people to rent them.
And agree, the name has to go!


----------



## september1985

Two episodes in and I am finding kenya to be oddly pleasant. She does look very happy.


----------



## castortroy666

label.hoe said:


> Two episodes in and I am finding kenya to be oddly pleasant. She does look very happy.


All that time and energy she used to spend being shady, and reading people, are being used to take care of her daughter now I guess


----------



## bag-princess

castortroy666 said:


> All that time and energy she used to spend being shady, and reading people, are being used to take care of her daughter now I guess




she is still shady and still nasty!


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> well...........that's not going to get her back on the show.


that's true but here's an update she dropped the lawsuit








						NeNe Leakes drops discrimination lawsuit against Bravo, Andy Cohen
					

The “RHOA” star’s lawsuit was dismissed “without prejudice,” according to court documents, meaning she can reopen the case at a later time.




					pagesix.com


----------



## uhpharm01

It looks like they are in arbitration right now.


----------



## swags

I’d get rid of Drew and Sanya and bring Nene and Porsha back. This seasons been dull.


----------



## TC1

Marlo is trying too hard. Can't stand Sanya or Drew. Kandi saying "***** I'm worldwide!" was the highlight of the season...and that's saying something. The She by Sheree fashion show is going to be a nightmare (as expected)


----------



## castortroy666

TC1 said:


> Marlo is trying too hard. Can't stand Sanya or Drew. Kandi saying "***** I'm worldwide!" was the highlight of the season...and that's saying something. The She by Sheree fashion show is going to be a nightmare (as expected)


Worldwide was amazing... Its almost on "whos gonna check me boo" level.

Cant they just rehire Kim Zolciak, she dont have a show anymore. I would trade a bunch of boring girls I dont even know the names of with Kim. I could use some wine drinking, wigs and cigarettes right now.


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> well...........that's not going to get her back on the show.


I heard that she was paid to go away


----------



## bag-princess

uhpharm01 said:


> I heard that she was paid to go away



i don’t be that.  it was a waste of money if true because it didn’t work.


----------



## bag-princess

Porsha and her mom are twins


----------



## swags

I always thought Porshas mom was beautiful.


----------



## castortroy666

swags said:


> I always thought Porshas mom was beautiful.


She is stunning.


----------



## bag-princess

OMG  












						NeNe Leakes' 23-year-old son reportedly suffered a stroke - Rolling Out
					

Reality star NeNe Leakes' younger son reportedly suffered had a stroke and landed in the hospital for multiple days.



					rollingout.com


----------



## swags

bag-princess said:


> OMG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NeNe Leakes' 23-year-old son reportedly suffered a stroke - Rolling Out
> 
> 
> Reality star NeNe Leakes' younger son reportedly suffered had a stroke and landed in the hospital for multiple days.
> 
> 
> 
> rollingout.com


I just read this. How awful.


----------



## bag-princess

Divorce Drama: 'RHOA' Star Cynthia Bailey, Sports Anchor Husband Mike Hill In Secret Split
					

It's a wrap for reality star Cynthia Bailey and her sports anchor husband, Mike Hill, sources exclusively confirmed to RadarOnline.com.




					radaronline.com


----------



## TC1

Sigh, well at least we'll never have to hear about "chill" anymore   
Interesting how she isn't on the show and things go south. Almost like he liked the attention from it all.......


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> Sigh, well at least we'll never have to hear about "chill" anymore
> Interesting how she isn't on the show and things go south. Almost like he liked the attention from it all.......




girl that is what everyone was saying - she left the show and mike was going to leave her!  he loved being on the show more than he loved her!   funny because they were both dull as dishwater so you would think they would have been perfect together.  but a man that says he only has women as friends should have also been a red flag.


----------



## castortroy666

TC1 said:


> Sigh, well at least we'll never have to hear about "chill" anymore
> Interesting how she isn't on the show and things go south. Almost like he liked the attention from it all.......


That relationship was over even before it begun.


----------



## TC1

Kandi's daughter Riley had just a "tad" bit of surgery
Saw pics of her at Bravo Con, she's about 80 lbs lighter and has a new nose (among other things)


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> Kandi's daughter Riley had just a "tad" bit of surgery
> Saw pics of her at Bravo Con, she's about 80 lbs lighter and has a new nose (among other things)
> View attachment 5635034



she looks exactly like a girl I went to school with that had her stomach stapled! too thin too fast. And if she says she did not have that surgery she is telling a big fat one.


----------



## KellyObsessed

Wow, she looks great!     I would never know this was Riley.    They grow up so fast!


----------



## blkbarbie310

Wow! Riley looks good ...and different.


----------



## swags

bag-princess said:


> she looks exactly like a girl I went to school with that had her stomach stapled! too thin too fast. And if she says she did not have that surgery she is telling a big fat one.


Yep, I‘m guessing Kandi bought her skinniness. If I’m wrong shame on me.


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> Yep, I‘m guessing Kandi bought her skinniness. If I’m wrong shame on me.




i know we aren't wrong.  kandi posted earlier this year about how riley was going on a diet and working out and i believe riley even posted a few pics in workout gear - and then nothing.  no social media posts or pics until this big reveal.   i guess that was to set the stage for this big transformation.  and the comments about how wonderful she looks now that she is thinner are the reason these girls have issues with their bodies!


----------



## swags

bag-princess said:


> i know we aren't wrong.  kandi posted earlier this year about how riley was going on a diet and working out and i believe riley even posted a few pics in workout gear - and then nothing.  no social media posts or pics until this big reveal.   i guess that was to set the stage for this big transformation.  and the comments about how wonderful she looks now that she is thinner are the reason these girls have issues with their bodies!


She lost weight once before (pre covid)but not as drastic as now. I bet she’s even more of a brat now that shes thin.


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> She lost weight once before (pre covid)but not as drastic as now. I bet she’s even more of a brat now that shes thin.



she was so spoiled and I bet you are so right.


----------



## TC1

swags said:


> She lost weight once before (pre covid)but not as drastic as now. I bet she’s even more of a brat now that shes thin.


She did..but still looked on the bigger side..the shape of her face and her curvy body. That was natural weight loss with hard work. This is the instant-result celeb style makeover.


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> She did..but still looked on the bigger side..the shape of her face and her curvy body. That was natural weight loss with hard work. This is the instant-result celeb style makeover.




yep - courtesy of mommy


----------



## bag-princess

Glad he’s on the mend.












						NeNe Leakes' son Brentt leaves hospital 2 months after stroke, heart failure
					

NeNe Leakes shared that son Brentt has left the hospital two months after he suffered a stroke and heart failure.




					www.goodmorningamerica.com


----------



## swags

Porsha and Simon are married








						Porsha Williams and Simon Guobadia Wed — Again! — in American Ceremony: All the Details
					

After getting married in a traditional Nigerian native law and customary ceremony on Friday, the Real Housewives of Atlanta alum and businessman tied the knot again in a second, American wedding on Saturday




					www.yahoo.com


----------

